# Open Show & Tell , Outdoors 2013



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

This is a random open thread for folks to stop by and share pics  and progress reports for those who don't want to do a full GR and just share a bit of their beautiful girls and to chat and meet other growers. I won't be doing a GR but would like to share a bit without a full blown personal thread . Questions and answers. Welcome. Hope everybody has a good season !  Many Mojo's to your grows !


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm happy to say I had a 99.9 % germ rate on my seedlings ( 20 + ) 6-7 different strains for this year . I ended up in the hospital for 3 days the day after I planted them and got home to them trying to bust thru their coverings. We will cull the males and add a few of our favorite clones. Not to far away now.  Looking to go out Mid May


----------



## Trippy Stix (Apr 7, 2013)

100% germ. putting out 17 that will be vegged indoors for 4-5 weeks, bigger one 8-9 weeks and put out mid-may as well  Good luck to ya!


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Apr 7, 2013)

still have weeks before im even starting indoors.


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 7, 2013)

Juicy Fruit, Purple Indica, and Random Bagseed (5 plants + 11 clones).. plan on planting the 7-8 healthiest plants.... sexing the clones 3 at a time with a 18w warm CFL under 11 hours of light


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 7, 2013)

Going to start seeds today, going in ground end of May. Also plan on several auto's thru out the summer. First time for me on auto's outside. Confirmed sites, partially prepared. I'm way ahead of where I was last year at this time so all is well.....


----------



## Rhizogenic (Apr 7, 2013)

Trippystix and Barnbuster what seeds did you pop? Every year I have the urge to grow from seed despite having found clones that do well in my climate.

Here's my lineup for this year:
Sickmeds- Green Crack S1
303- Biodiesel, CBDiesel
Dynasty- Crater Lake V4
OGRaskal- the White S1, WiFi S1, WiFi Alien reg
Cannaventure- Starberry indica

I have this old pack of Warlock from when Magus was in business but I read that they want to finish in early Nov? Sounds like a pile of mold waiting to happen.


----------



## HTP (Apr 7, 2013)

Not to nit pick here but how did you get a 99.9% germ rate?
Did you pop 1,000 beans and only one not open? Did they all open? If they all opened then its a 100%
Where is this .1% not opening at?


----------



## Trippy Stix (Apr 7, 2013)

HTP said:


> Not to nit pick here but how did you get a 99.9% germ rate?
> Did you pop 1,000 beans and only one not open? Did they all open? If they all opened then its a 100%
> Where is this .1% not opening at?


was wondering this myself too lol


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

HTP said:


> Not to nit pick here but how did you get a 99.9% germ rate?
> Did you pop 1,000 beans and only one not open? Did they all open? If they all opened then its a 100%
> Where is this .1% not opening at?


 LOL ! one didn't open.  Dropped three more gogi og last night . I might have to drop one more herijuana as one looks to be deformed.


----------



## crossfade69 (Apr 7, 2013)

I will be doing 18 clones from my indoor in 150 gal smart pots all organic in the southern or, sunshine.6 Kosher kush,3 tahoe og,3 spacequeen,2 og kush,2 perma frost,and 2 birds (permaxtrainwreck).We dont plant till mothers day.


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

Bodhi genetics = Sunshine Daydream f2 , Tranquil Elephantizer , Gogi Og . Dynasty genetics = Craterlake v4 , Drizilla , Huckleberry Kush . Sannies = Herijuana . I have some other Bodhi mixes made from a friend seedlings but don't remember the exact crosses laying here. One is Motrebels Sweettooth x Sunshine daydream. And then of course some of my favorite clones. I will be popping a few pure Sativas in May to go out in June to try to keep them under control on a late start. Trainwrek x space queen or Purple diesel x Malawi gold.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 7, 2013)

We must meet tws. Ur lineup sounds amazing! Glad ur out of the hospital n up n running.


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

Ow wow man! I have some Sunshine daydream x GSC I couldn't get to, then have some Malawi gold crosses but im really not into the Sativas. One is Malawi x Chem4 . Can't remember the other crosses. Thanks for the get well .


----------



## HTP (Apr 7, 2013)

So if one did not open, how many beans did you start? 1,000? Holy hell thats a ton of seeds.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 7, 2013)

This is what I have going this season.

Breeders Boutique gear
The Dog
Dippy Ellsy
Sour Cherry
Cheese Surprise

Dispensary Clones
Omrita RX
Chem4 x SFV OG
Amnesia

RIU member shared
Getaway Mountain
Island Afghani
Agent Orange x OG
Blue Dream x Agent Orange
East Coast Sour D

I have space for 1 or 2 more but that's all unless I run into some land or some awesome strain.


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

HTP said:


> So if one did not open, how many beans did you start? 1,000? Holy hell thats a ton of seeds.


 It would be 99.9 % of the total number I Dropped. lol = 1 no germ .


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice line up AGM . Those AO x's are from Wheezer ?


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Nice line up AGM . Those AO x's are from Wheezer ?


Yep by way of NGG.


----------



## HTP (Apr 7, 2013)

1 out of 10 = 90%
1 out of 1,000 = 99.9%
I am not trying to troll or be a total ass. But this kinda makes me mad. Its like saying your plants are 11' tall but they are only 9'. Who cares. Beans dont pop, its not your fault. Telling us a real % helps the rest of us know if we should use that breeder or not. And as for the hight of a plant, a 9' tall plant is just as cool as a 11' tall plant. Be happy in what you do - no need to lie about it.


----------



## northeastmarco (Apr 7, 2013)

started last monday with germinating some seeds,out of 41 so far all but 3 have broken soil.They are in a small makeshift green house in jiffy pellets.
dinafem-10 blue hash
barneys farm-5 lsd/5 liberty haze
g-13-5 white lavender
10- frisian dew
hso- 6-blue dream
once they are moved to there next spot will start some more


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

HTP said:


> 1 out of 10 = 90%
> 1 out of 1,000 = 99.9%
> I am not trying to troll or be a total ass. But this kinda makes me mad. Its like saying your plants are 11' tall but they are only 9'. Who cares. Beans dont pop, its not your fault. Telling us a real % helps the rest of us know if we should use that breeder or not. And as for the hight of a plant, a 9' tall plant is just as cool as a 11' tall plant. Be happy in what you do - no need to lie about it.


 So you basically out of the clear blue call me a liar ?  You are trolling or being anal retentative IMO.  So my explanation was not correct in precise math but I still stated I only had 1 non germ, If 10 or so more non germs I might of said on what but that's not what this thread is really about. So unless you have something else better to contribute Im not going to pick a bone with you in this thread. This thread is not a precise grow report or journal. It is for everyone to share their girls in one general thread instead of Hijacking others thread to show something they are proud of.  I was simply stating I had a great germ rate .  And the Breeders I listed have nothing to worry about . And the grower does have an effect on germ rates. weather the seed needs to me scuffed,soaked,towel germed, heat,humidity,water. I just put my in a cup of wet soil and cover. Sometimes use a heat pad.


----------



## HTP (Apr 7, 2013)

No I am saying not telling up a real % does not help any one pick beans to see what breeders are good. Saying 99.9% of your beans popped and its not true, its a liar.


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

Call it what ever you want. 1 out of 20. What ever floats your boat. I would consider 2 out of 20, 90% but im sure that's not correct for you. Anyways don't care what you think really. Your talking like I shagged a 10 % non germ rate> you bored tonight. maybe you should go burn one.


----------



## Rhizogenic (Apr 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Bodhi genetics = Sunshine Daydream f2 , Tranquil Elephantizer , Gogi Og . Dynasty genetics = Craterlake v4 , Drizilla , Huckleberry Kush . Sannies = Herijuana . I have some other Bodhi mixes made from a friend seedlings but don't remember the exact crosses laying here. One is Motrebels Sweettooth x Sunshine daydream. And then of course some of my favorite clones. I will be popping a few pure Sativas in May to go out in June to try to keep them under control on a late start. Trainwrek x space queen or Purple diesel x Malawi gold.



When do you think you'll be chopping those crater lakes? I'm hoping that most will be done Oct. 12th-15th. Breeders description makes me believe I'll be able to find a monster like the quality blue dream clone I ran last year except with a quicker finish.

I bet your Drizella is going to put on a show size-wise. Also, be careful putting out those heri's, they are very photosensitive.


----------



## Trippy Stix (Apr 7, 2013)

Rhizogenic said:


> Trippystix and Barnbuster what seeds did you pop? Every year I have the urge to grow from seed despite having found clones that do well in my climate.
> 
> Here's my lineup for this year:
> Sickmeds- Green Crack S1
> ...


I've got 5 barneys farm red cherry berry, 4 barneys farm LSD, 4 nirvana ice, blue dream, og kush, mazar kush and herijuana jack


----------



## Trippy Stix (Apr 7, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> This is what I have going this season.
> 
> Breeders Boutique gear
> The Dog
> ...


where'd ya get those agent orange x og and blue dream? high % indicas im guessing?


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

Not sure on any of them really but late oct - nov is all ways expected but would rather not. When it's time it's time I suppose . Im curious to see how the CLv4 compares to the BD . I hope to end up with only one Drizilla female. lol I'll know more about these strains and his Carmel Candy kush , Blue Heron, Huckle Berry Kush and Super Silver f5 (I think its a f5) when I run them inside in the winter. Thanks for the heads up on the Heri. You Mean as far as light hours ? Any suggestions. I'll leave a light on them til June ?


----------



## Trippy Stix (Apr 7, 2013)

anyone have experience with nirvana ice strain? these 4 out of all 17 are my only concerns.. acouple people told me theirs took a lot longer than usual and im hoping they can get a good size weight on the buds before cold hits, also they said the breeders photo period was off it says it's an indica/sativa but i'm just gonna hope for the best and put those in the 20gal smart pots instead of the ground to hopefully push em to mature faster, didn't really have enough time to get new seeds so im saying heck with it and seeing what they have to offer considering most of all the rest I have are pure indicas that finish quick


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

I have run nirvana's ice several times indoor and out. Very good strain and yields. Grows like a indica hybrid and is 9-10 weeks. Can be taken at 8 if needed. you will want to keep a cut of it. I have one finishing outside right now. They will purple up in colder nights.


----------



## Rhizogenic (Apr 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Not sure on any of them really but late oct - nov is all ways expected but would rather not. When it's time it's time I suppose . Im curious to see how the CLv4 compares to the BD . I hope to end up with only one Drizilla female. lol I'll know more about these strains and his Carmel Candy kush , Blue Heron, Huckle Berry Kush and Super Silver f5 (I think its a f5) when I run them inside in the winter. Thanks for the heads up on the Heri. You Mean as far as light hours ? Any suggestions. I'll leave a light on them til June ?


I do mean light hours. They were put out last year at the end of May and I think the days were over 15 hours by then. They were slow to reveg so I ended up yanking them and dropping in some ko kushxjackberry freebies. If you have supplemental lighting available I would def put it on em outside. Otherwise maybe put them out June 1st?

I ended up getting 30 more because that light sensitivity is something I'm interested in. As it likely means they will finish quick. This isn't always the case just common in my experience. Take pictures of those buggers at harvest time!



Trippy Stix said:


> anyone have experience with nirvana ice strain? these 4 out of all 17 are my only concerns.. acouple people told me theirs took a lot longer than usual and im hoping they can get a good size weight on the buds before cold hits, also they said the breeders photo period was off it says it's an indica/sativa but i'm just gonna hope for the best and put those in the 20gal smart pots instead of the ground to hopefully push em to mature faster, didn't really have enough time to get new seeds so im saying heck with it and seeing what they have to offer considering most of all the rest I have are pure indicas that finish quick


9-10 weeks does sound about right. I had it in a room with a NYCD clone and they finished the same time. Never ran it outside but the same NYCD finished Oct 12th.


----------



## TWS (Apr 7, 2013)

thanks man !


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 8, 2013)

i just started germing mine a few hour ago saved some of my random seeds for next season, im just waitin for my blueberry bud to get here so i can germ it too


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 8, 2013)

Trippy Stix said:


> where'd ya get those agent orange x og and blue dream? high % indicas im guessing?



They came from NGG here who got them straight from wheezer!  

I popped 2 each and got 1 female from each. I still have about 8-10 beans left from those. Holding on to if for an indoor run after summer.


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 8, 2013)

I gots some Agents poppin right now!

Oh thats a little teddybear sunflower on the front of the left pic.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 8, 2013)

I can't wait to see what I get from these. I have had Blue Dream and I have had Agent Orange. But the combo....... Damn I hope that I am in for a nice treat!


----------



## TWS (Apr 8, 2013)

Whezzer is ok right ?


----------



## ilovethegreen (Apr 8, 2013)

strongest one, Sour diesel x Jack Herer, sour pheno. already smells, no joke! 19 days from sprout, homemade soil, already gave her an ACT twice


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Whezzer is ok right ?


As far as I know he is. I'll have to check my sources and see.


----------



## TWS (Apr 8, 2013)

ilovethegreen said:


> strongest one, Sour diesel x Jack Herer, sour pheno. already smells, no joke! 19 days from sprout, homemade soil, already gave her an ACT twice
> View attachment 2607018View attachment 2607019View attachment 2607020


 looking great.


----------



## TWS (Apr 8, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> I gots some Agents poppin right now!
> View attachment 2606586View attachment 2606587
> Oh thats a little teddybear sunflower on the front of the left pic.


 Agent orange was great to grow, I hope I seeded a plant. I left a male AO next to a Female AO just don't see any seeds and it's been about 3-4 weeks now. I would like to visit the AO again sometime. I still have one clone of each pheno im keeping until after a smoke report. I really want to do one outside. I all so crossed the AO to Nirviana;s Ice, = Agent Ice. lol


----------



## TWS (Apr 8, 2013)

Trippy Stix said:


> I've got 5 barneys farm red cherry berry, 4 barneys farm LSD, 4 nirvana ice, blue dream, og kush, mazar kush and herijuana jack


 I have the herjuna jack I wanna try too. That's the only reason I kept mix and matching. lol. Then I just went and bought a pack of Heri's . My Barneys farm Phatt n' fruity Hollands hope were great little indicas. These will be going outside too this year along with an Afghan kush x black domina. Flat top baseball tops of fruity, spicy goodness.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Apr 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> looking great.


 thanks, it's really the best seedling i've had in a good while. she and her friends are going into 30 gal smart pots on ACT's, GO biothrive and spray n grow


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Agent orange was great to grow, I hope I seeded a plant. I left a male AO next to a Female AO just don't see any seeds and it's been about 3-4 weeks now. I would like to visit the AO again sometime. I still have one clone of each pheno im keeping until after a smoke report. I really want to do one outside. I all so crossed the AO to Nirviana;s Ice, = Agent Ice. lol


DirrtyD named the AO x OG the Juice.  I have 1 female now and hopefully I will be able to keep her going. I want AO x (insert strain here) next season. LOL


----------



## ilovemaryj90 (Apr 8, 2013)

Planning on growing these ladies for another 2 weeks in my backyard, then transplanting them to my geurilla spot. Germed 40, 39 popped. 8 of them were pretty weak, so I pulled them. I'm left with 31, should be plenty. They're on week 2 but have been going pretty slow.


----------



## ilovethegreen (Apr 8, 2013)

nice and uniform ^


----------



## TWS (Apr 8, 2013)

looking green !


----------



## Humboldtchronic (Apr 8, 2013)

no pics but im gonna start a journal soon just picked up 3 55 gal drums 100 bags of ffof chicken shit marine cusine all fox farms nutes gas water pump 100 feet of poly tube and im rocking sour diesel girl scout trainwreck og kush #18 and jack herrer gonna be a good year!


----------



## TWS (Apr 9, 2013)

Man Humboldt your ready to rock ! are you growing in the drums or is that for water ?


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm doing

chem4 x Sfc og
purple berry - GDP x blueberry
strawberry cough
platinum bubba 
sour diesel 
agent orange 


also I bought a fucking topsy turvy lol


----------



## TWS (Apr 9, 2013)

whats a topsy turvy ?


----------



## iiKode (Apr 9, 2013)

sticking these out in a couple weeks, auto amnesia, and sweet tooth auto, gonna get another 12-18 plants out by june 1st, x4 easy sativa, x4 purple maroc, x4 maroc, the autos might not handle the uk weather but those strains will, then its just the rabbits to worry about, guerrilla grow for sure in the uk...


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> I'm doing
> 
> chem4 x Sfc og
> purple berry - GDP x blueberry
> ...


LMFAO BRO!! That's gonna be funny as fuck come picture time!  

Looks like you got some good shit lined up as well! 

I just shut down the indoor flowering tent and swapped over the veg bulb. Time to get the ladies primed. I have just enough time to get a couple more beans popped.


----------



## Carmarelo (Apr 9, 2013)

Here's a little peep of my girls. It's all for the patients 




Jack Herer. Got big plans for her involving a scrog.


Purple Kush

Reppin' TGA with a couple strains

Vortex

The newest addition to the bunch, Cheesequake !!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> whats a topsy turvy ?



https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/554322-has-anyone-tried-growing-topsy.html

I have to try it!


----------



## Rhizogenic (Apr 9, 2013)

Carmarelo is that a harvester from a command and conquer game in your avatar? lulz


----------



## Rhizogenic (Apr 9, 2013)

Alright you meatballs, who's up for the topsy turvy yield contest?


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2013)

We could do it!  I just need to find a good spot for it.


----------



## TWS (Apr 9, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/554322-has-anyone-tried-growing-topsy.html
> 
> I have to try it!


 Thanks AGBM ! very interesting and neat !


----------



## 808HI (Apr 9, 2013)

Hawaiian bagseed. Three weeks into flower. Alojahz


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2013)

I have always wanted to go to HI. I really need to do it.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 9, 2013)

Rhizogenic said:


> Alright you meatballs, who's up for the topsy turvy yield contest?





angryblackman said:


> We could do it!  I just need to find a good spot for it.


Oooh...They're selling them at the 99 cent store near me...I might have to get in on this action, but not as a contender. Just to fill out the crowd, since I don't get enough direct sunlight for anything good.


----------



## Humboldtchronic (Apr 10, 2013)

TWS yes i am ha and the drums are for water gonna be doing them all in ground trying to decide if i wanna do drip for all or pump to resavoirs then hand water lots of plants ha... gonna be a pain in the ass but a fun one seeing those plants grow bigger each visit is priceless puts a smile on my face everytime haha


----------



## Carmarelo (Apr 10, 2013)

Rhizogenic said:


> Carmarelo is that a harvester from a command and conquer game in your avatar? lulz


Yes, it's the original harvester from command and conquer 1. I'm the trich harvester


----------



## n3fta (Apr 10, 2013)

Here's the lineup for this season.

Due to a foolish mistake last season the male GDP's pollinated nearly everything with the exception of a few white widow clones. On the bright there's now a lifetime supply of high quality seeds. Not making the same mistake this season, all plants have been sexed and the light will revert to 12/12 beginning today. Picked up an EZ Clone system as well, so far it's working great. 

GDP (Kens)
GDP x Blue Lemon
GDP x Jack
GDP x Monster
GDP x TNT Kush
GDP x Monster
GDP x Cluster
GDP x Jamacian Dream

I'm really hoping to add some Sour Diesel to the mix, just need to find someone willing to swap some seeds.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 10, 2013)

n3fta said:


> Here's the lineup for this season.
> 
> Due to a foolish mistake last season the male GDP's pollinated nearly everything with the exception of a few white widow clones. On the bright there's now a lifetime supply of high quality seeds. Not making the same mistake this season, all plants have been sexed and the light will revert to 12/12 beginning today. Picked up an EZ Clone system as well, so far it's working great.
> 
> ...


I've done some breeding of strains and in order to get a stable proven seed you must breed it back to it's self 3 seasons to get a reliable seed strain. what i'm saying is you won't know what phono type you'll get when you grow your gdp crosses. I love GDP though and they do make a breeders book that has lots of interesting info


----------



## n3fta (Apr 10, 2013)

nuggs said:


> I've done some breeding of strains and in order to get a stable proven seed you must breed it back to it's self 3 seasons to get a reliable seed strain. what i'm saying is you won't know what phono type you'll get when you grow your gdp crosses. I love GDP though and they do make a breeders book that has lots of interesting info


It my earlier post I meant to say light will be reverted to 24 hours of light beginning today, there already sexed.

I didn't go into this with the intent of producing a stable proven strain, i'm just making the best of last seasons mistake. Although, considering I have the seeds and space available to produce a couple stable strains I might just do it. I would be interested in the name of the book your referring to.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 10, 2013)

I loaned my book to my brother to read but looked it up on amazon and it is "The Cannabis Breeders Bible" cost $15.82 an in my opinion well worth the money. It answered many questions I couldn't find the answer to, this book reveals things none of my many others didn't. I know you didn't try to seed your girls but when you grow the seeds you have you'll be scratching your head trying to figure out what the f ... happened cause everything will not turn out as you exspect it to. this book will give you answers. hope you do well this year.Nuggs


----------



## 757growin (Apr 10, 2013)

nuggs said:


> I loaned my book to my brother to read but looked it up on amazon and it is "The Cannabis Breeders Bible" cost $15.82 an in my opinion well worth the money. It answered many questions I couldn't find the answer to, this book reveals things none of my many others didn't. I know you didn't try to seed your girls but when you grow the seeds you have you'll be scratching your head trying to figure out what the f ... happened cause everything will not turn out as you exspect it to. this book will give you answers. hope you do well this year.Nuggs


Subcool has a pretty good thread on breading I was just reading. Its bout 10 threads down in his section. Srry very medicated


----------



## TWS (Apr 10, 2013)

808HI said:


> View attachment 2608474Hawaiian bagseed. Three weeks into flower. Alojahz


 Hey now ! your way ahead of us ! looking good ! 


Humboldtchronic said:


> TWS yes i am ha and the drums are for water gonna be doing them all in ground trying to decide if i wanna do drip for all or pump to resavoirs then hand water lots of plants ha... gonna be a pain in the ass but a fun one seeing those plants grow bigger each visit is priceless puts a smile on my face everytime haha


 Hell yeah ! go big or go home ! lol


----------



## TWS (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## ilovemaryj90 (Apr 11, 2013)

Just a quick update. It's only been 3 days but they got a good bit of growth.


----------



## TWS (Apr 11, 2013)

Looking good.[video=youtube;BKZqGJONH68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68[/video]


----------



## james42 (Apr 11, 2013)

IIranian g13, Iranian auto and critical sensi star. 5 weeks old and a month left before they go outside


----------



## 757growin (Apr 11, 2013)

james42 said:


> IIranian g13, Iranian auto and critical sensi star. 5 weeks old and a month left before they go outside


Get ready for some weight off those sensi stars. I avged over 3per w/ them. Give them lots of room! Start letting them see some sun during the day and they will take off.


----------



## james42 (Apr 11, 2013)

757growin said:


> Get ready for some weight off those sensi stars. I avged over 3per w/ them. Give them lots of room! Start letting them see some sun during the day and they will take off.


That's what I like to hear. There going in massive holes and gonna get full sun all day. Should be a good year


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 11, 2013)

I don't have much going compared to some of you guys, only a single plant from a fem seed. Thinking about planting one more to have two strains, or a fallback should anything happen. Anyway, here she is, a Super Lemon Haze for my first grow.


----------



## Humboldtchronic (Apr 12, 2013)

TWS you know it man I'll have a journal up soon!!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Apr 12, 2013)

qrazy train's in #45's. I use Vital Earth Potting soil along with their Manna Mix Coco. I use 2 bags of the potting soil to 1 bag of Manna. Both are Certified Organic and meet my expections of what I think top quality soil is. If its avalible are your nearest hydroshop I HIGHLY recommend their products. The best IMO. They have a whole line up of for making tea one hell of a tea. Ive looked at the biology under my microscope 400x at the soil, compost, and worm castings(mega worm). FULL OF MICROBES!!! 

Dumping a bag of the potting soil on my tarp for mixing I noticed 6 worms. Talk about organic...


----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 12, 2013)

Sliver L.A.L.A. WomanSour Kush,Stacked Kush And O.G. Kush #18DNA And Reserva Privada Seeds Peace.


----------



## TWS (Apr 12, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> qrazy train's in #45's. I use Vital Earth Potting soil along with their Manna Mix Coco. I use 2 bags of the potting soil to 1 bag of Manna. Both are Certified Organic and meet my expections of what I think top quality soil is. If its avalible are your nearest hydroshop I HIGHLY recommend their products. The best IMO. They have a whole line up of for making tea one hell of a tea. Ive looked at the biology under my microscope 400x at the soil, compost, and worm castings(mega worm). FULL OF MICROBES!!!
> 
> Dumping a bag of the potting soil on my tarp for mixing I noticed 6 worms. Talk about organic...
> View attachment 2613233View attachment 2613234View attachment 2613235View attachment 2613236View attachment 2613237View attachment 2613242


 Looking great man ! Thanks for the soil info. Nice work on the LST'ing . Wish I had a microscope to spec on my little friends.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 12, 2013)

I must admit, I'm a bit jealous of you guys growing dozens of plants. 

Not that I'd want to have a garden that big just starting out, but damn it all I wanna go big too. 

I'm really looking forward to seeing how you all progress throughout the season. Hopefully I can have results worth showing off and being proud of, but if not, I'll have plenty in my veggie garden to keep me busy.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 12, 2013)

woot.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Apr 13, 2013)

Just wanted to show & tell what I had going on for the 2013 season. 


This is my indoor set-up. I popped beans on Feb. 5th. Now they're sexed, and cloned. T5's on 18/6. Coco using H&G w/RO water. 


Everything is getting ready to go outside. Half have been moved already. 


Tent 1:











Tent 2:







Clones :











Greenhouse w/fluorescent lighting that stays on til 9:30pm that also doubles as a light dep. with Panda Film. 















Main Area where I'll be digging big holes - those are 5gal pots:







Main-Lined Purple Cadillac:







The rest outside:


----------



## TWS (Apr 13, 2013)

wow. I feel way behind. lol


----------



## RollUpMikey (Apr 13, 2013)

Not at all man...
I jumped the gun this year. 
They're gonna be some beasts by the time they're 8 months old outside in the ground.


----------



## TWS (Apr 13, 2013)

hell yeah.


----------



## TWS (Apr 13, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> woot.


 Whoops der it is !


----------



## RollUpMikey (Apr 13, 2013)

For those of you interested in trying out the Topsy Turvey this year.. My local Dollar Tree has boat loads of them for $1. Instead of the usual.. "$20-As Seen on TV".


----------



## Carmarelo (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it really safe to put them outside already? Where I live, I'm only getting a little over 13 hours of sunlight. The alien og I put outside a couple weeks ago is starting to preflower


----------



## Carmarelo (Apr 13, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I don't have much going compared to some of you guys, only a single plant from a fem seed. Thinking about planting one more to have two strains, or a fallback should anything happen. Anyway, here she is, a Super Lemon Haze for my first grow.


Really nice starter strain!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Apr 13, 2013)

supplemental lighting carmarelo. Keep your plants under a light to extend the daylight hours when it gets dark. This will prevent your plants from flowering. You can put a light on for 2-3 hours after sunset, or 2-3 hours before sunrise. Goodluck


----------



## RollUpMikey (Apr 13, 2013)

KD5555 nailed it. 

Clones will trigger into flowering sooner then a seedling will, but yeah.. I too, had a couple GSC start flowering on me a couple weeks ago. That's why you see the greenhouse get turned into a light deprevation chamber. The fluorescents kick on from 6am-8am, and then again from 7pm-9:30pm. It makes the plants believe that the long days of summer are here already.


----------



## zerran elar (Apr 13, 2013)

Here is what I have going on this year, For my GG. 10 Pineapple Express Auto 80% germ rate. 1 Auto Jack. 1 Auto Somango. 1 White Widow, 1 Box og. and two other freebies I cant remember right now, Couldnt find anything about them. Had a scare last year with a dope chopper so im going to do autos this year for some quick fun, and be done and gone when they fly back over. lol


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 13, 2013)

Just thought that I would post these up. They are all gone now. I had a little visit the other day and had to pull everything. 

It was a promising season but looks like I am sidelined. I don't want to go into too much detail but baby momma drama is a major factor.

First was a freebie mix s33d from Breeders Boutique. I think I had about 2 weeks.


second is the Blue Dream x Agent Orange

The bean garden (From s33d only)


Front Island Afghani - - Back Right Dippy Ellsy


Breeders Boutiques Dog - I might try to salvage what was there.


Breeders Boutique Sour Cherry


----------



## james42 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> supplemental lighting carmarelo. Keep your plants under a light to extend the daylight hours when it gets dark. This will prevent your plants from flowering. You can put a light on for 2-3 hours after sunset, or 2-3 hours before sunrise. Goodluck


Can it be a fairly dim light? Like a string of xmas lights?
I need something that won't draw a lot of attention


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 13, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Just thought that I would post these up. They are all gone now. I had a little visit the other day and had to pull everything.
> 
> It was a promising season but looks like I am sidelined. I don't want to go into too much detail but baby momma drama is a major factor.
> 
> ...


dude, that sucks ass.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes it does. 18 plants, 3 of them 2 to 3 weeks from harvest and a head start on the season with beans that I have been nurturing since Dec-Jan.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 13, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Yes it does. 18 plants, 3 of them 2 to 3 weeks from harvest and a head start on the season with beans that I have been nurturing since Dec-Jan.


It's okay you can live vicariously though me! >,< If you end up wanting to stick something in the ground later lemmie know and I'll take cuts for you.


----------



## jhod58vw (Apr 13, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Yes it does. 18 plants, 3 of them 2 to 3 weeks from harvest and a head start on the season with beans that I have been nurturing since Dec-Jan.


Damn bro that sucks. Hope all is well. Shit I know the Baby Momma drama for sure.


----------



## Metasynth (Apr 13, 2013)

Damnit ABM...Just damnit.


----------



## Decepticon (Apr 13, 2013)

its gonna be a indica/mostly indica season for me lol


----------



## charles lewis (Apr 13, 2013)

lol... x-mas lights? hell no. just go buy some cheap cfl's!


----------



## ilovemaryj90 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lookin good everyone.


----------



## TWS (Apr 14, 2013)

Bipolar is not a decease / condition . For years they have been trying to find out what makes woman tick. When they couldn't come up with a reason or why they trip the fluck out all the time, they came up with being Bipolar as a condition. The truth is all woman are that way normally and born with it. It comes with a vagina.


----------



## TWS (Apr 14, 2013)

A crap ABM. ! sorry to hear that. I missed last years OD cause we were separated. Brand new green house, all soil mixed and pot holes in the ground. I left on March 25 and was out for almost a year. Still popped off a couple of 4x4 tent grows in the 23 ft toy hauler in a RV park. It was my White trailer trash grow. lol.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> Bipolar is not a decease / condition . For years they have been trying to find out what makes woman tick. When they couldn't come up with a reason or why they trip the fluck out all the time, they came up with being Bipolar as a condition. The truth is all woman are that way normally and born with it. It comes with a vagina.


I hear ya man. This shit came out of left field! Only good thing that came out of it is that I got reconnected with a friend from high school and rec sports. He was the first to come to the house. He recognized me immediately and all was good. Gave me some info on dept policy as well as what to expect in the near future for this area (Get your indoor setups ready ladies and gentleman) I just hate that I had some shit I have been eager to grow for the past 2 seasons that was well under way and had to ghost em.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 14, 2013)

That shit sucks ABM, same kinda thing happen to me back in dec, baby mama bs and had to cutt everything.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 14, 2013)

got a mainlined blue Hawaiian going here. Made about a dozen clones of her at different times. Here one.


----------



## diet coke (Apr 14, 2013)

Shipped 4 today  Now its up to Mother Nature. 
ATA Tundra, White Widow, OG Kush and Berry Bomb.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 15, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Really nice starter strain!


I sure hope so. I've got a good spot in the backyard picked out and have been mixing up a nice organic soil to keep my babies happy and healthy. Looking forward to posting future picture updates as things progress...the first set of multi-finger leaves are fully formed and she's starting to look like a cannabis plant.


----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> View attachment 2616101 got a mainlined blue Hawaiian going here. Made about a dozen clones of her at different times. Here one. View attachment 2616106


 My son is on Honolulu going to school. Pops is bugging him for some local genetics. LOL.


----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I sure hope so. I've got a good spot in the backyard picked out and have been mixing up a nice organic soil to keep my babies happy and healthy. Looking forward to posting future picture updates as things progress...the first set of multi-finger leaves are fully formed and she's starting to look like a cannabis plant.


 Me too. About another 2 weeks and I'll transfer them to one gallons and under the Metal halide to sex hopefully by the end of may and ready for outside. I amended a bunch of used soil yesterday. A couple of kiddie pools full and I have some plants finishing flowering in the green house that need to get out da way. lol Hope my soil cooks down in about a month and a half. Didn't really follow any mixing instructions just threw a bunch of stuff in there from old memory and tried to cover all the elements needed. Gonna have to try a test plant before I drop them all in. Getting closer. I did pick up a topsy turvy for fun today.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Apr 15, 2013)

Getting geared up with some Doc Greenthumb Iranian Chemdawgs and a few other freebies, Will be put out in a month or so, hoping for some monsters. Pic of the site as well.


----------



## FoxFarmGuardian (Apr 15, 2013)

Working on getting my first outdoor grow setup... Gonna be 4 clones in 30gal smart pots, think I'm gonna buy a topsy turvy for the fuck of it.

Using Sanctuary Soil Empire Builder with some extra geo-hummus mixed in. 

Trying to decide on what strain I'm gonna grow.. Here I have so many options from clones at the clubs. Thinking possibly Blue Dream just for the sake of it being a strong strain.

Using a 10x10 canopy topped with 6mil greenhouse film and wrapped with sunscreen. I've got 9.6ft of clearance at the peak height but I might have to put down some blocks and raise the baby up over time. Will see how my first season goes.

Using Blue Mountain Organics for feeding as well as root stimulator from either GH or H&G. 

Considering setting up an auto watering/feeding setup... Need to talk to a buddy of mine to help me get it under way.

From clone to 5gal smart pots gonna start mid May with some string lights in order to avoid pre-flowering.

Hopefully it turns out to be a successful grow!

Much love.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 15, 2013)

The cone of SHAME for this egg thief!


----------



## ilovemaryj90 (Apr 15, 2013)

Everything's going good so far. The spots on the leaves are just were pollen collected. In the last picture I have 2 bags on blood meal, 2 bags of bone meal, a bag of powered lime, a bag of mushroom compost, 5 bags of soil and 3 bags of perlite. I still need 10 bags of compost and 5 more bags of soil. Maybe some more perlite. I hope it will be enough for 30 holes. Thoughts? Constructive criticism?


----------



## RollUpMikey (Apr 15, 2013)

Started on my holes today. 

3ft wide x 4ft deep. 

Im only 2ft. deep as of right now.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Apr 15, 2013)

4 ft deep! you da man!


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 15, 2013)

ilovemaryj90 said:


> Everything's going good so far. The spots on the leaves are just were pollen collected. In the last picture I have 2 bags on blood meal, 2 bags of bone meal, a bag of powered lime, a bag of mushroom compost, 5 bags of soil and 3 bags of perlite. I still need 10 bags of compost and 5 more bags of soil. Maybe some more perlite. I hope it will be enough for 30 holes. Thoughts? Constructive criticism?


I bought the same bone meal for my garden...a couple days ago I found the bag in the yard with tooth punctures in it. Damn dogs go crazy for bone meal. 

You've got some good stuff there, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2617394
> The cone of SHAME for this egg thief!


 no need to scramble em papa..................


RollUpMikey said:


> Started on my holes today.
> 
> 3ft wide x 4ft deep.
> 
> Im only 2ft. deep as of right now.


 ahh man, I hate digging. looks like some hard dirt too............................. looking good.


----------



## sabastianduhh (Apr 15, 2013)

i am growing outdoor in the Antelope valley desert any suggestions? Tips? id appreciate it


----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2013)

shade cloth, in ground plants, straw, fans and misters if ya could.


----------



## ilovemaryj90 (Apr 15, 2013)

@socaljoe, I made a blood and bone meal tea and am using some for foliage feeding. 20 mins after spraying today I caught 2 of my dogs licking the sides of the cups, lol.


----------



## RollUpMikey (Apr 15, 2013)

Made a little more progress since my post earlier. 
Gonna soak them and hit each one deeper. 
Gonna be focusing on Aloe Vera foliar sprays tomorrow from my fresh aloe plants.


----------



## Budologist420 (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;b11BXf3Xxqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b11BXf3Xxqc[/video]

*-Bud*


----------



## RollUpMikey (Apr 15, 2013)

Mad legit!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2013)

Good shit Bud!!! I have to get over to the organic section and see what's up! 

You trying to get in on the Hurkle testing with Sub?


----------



## Budologist420 (Apr 15, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Good shit Bud!!! I have to get over to the organic section and see what's up!
> 
> You trying to get in on the Hurkle testing with Sub?


At this point in my life i'm not into the high CBDs, i know they are very promising and the future of medicinal marijuana lies in the strains with high CBD numbers but for now I'm more interested in THC potency, flavor, and yield.


----------



## pmt62382 (Apr 15, 2013)

Help A Grower Out Should I Plant These Im All Ready Growin 5 Plants And Planting 4 Kosher Kush Seeds On 4-20 Thank You


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> At this point in my life i'm not into the high CBDs, i know they are very promising and the future of medicinal marijuana lies in the strains with high CBD numbers but for now I'm more interested in THC potency, flavor, and yield.


Respect!  I'm still gonna watch.


----------



## TWS (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh nice catch. I been wanting to get some of those or the regular Cali Tahoe og but someone is supposed to get me the real cut ,so im waiting. Are any of your other seeds or sprouts Fems ? Maybe pop a couple of them ?


----------



## 757growin (Apr 15, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;b11BXf3Xxqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b11BXf3Xxqc[/video]
> 
> *-Bud*


Very nice bud. I'm running some jesus og kush and space kandy from tga. Goodluck this year. Hey have you heard anything from keepitcoastal. Man has gone mia


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah where did he go. I thought I remember seeing him say he was going to relocate. But I could have been high. LOL


----------



## Budologist420 (Apr 15, 2013)

He moved to San Louis Obispo. I heard from him a few months ago he said he was Doing a greenhouse grow but he's basically fallen off the map. I was just thinking about him at work yesterday lol.


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 15, 2013)

I have friends in SLO........ Hmmmmmm. LOL


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 16, 2013)

ilovemaryj90 said:


> @socaljoe, I made a blood and bone meal tea and am using some for foliage feeding. 20 mins after spraying today I caught 2 of my dogs licking the sides of the cups, lol.


Haha. I can't stay mad at my dogs for trying to get into my bone meal or tearing up my cucumbers, they're just so damn goofy about it. I keep catching them in the garden sniffing at my newly transplanted veggies...I think it's the earthworm castings I mixed in, something about the smell drives them wild; anytime they find a worm mound, they love to roll on it.

On topic...I popped another seed into soil on Friday, a freebie from Herbie's from Royal Queen called Royal Cheese, another fem seed. I got the soil good and damp, popped a bag over the top and set it by the vent of my TV where it is quite warm. Sometime this afternoon it broke the surface and stood up. Two will be my limit this year, setting aside space constraints and trying to keep a low profile, I just don't know what I'd do with a larger harvest than what I'm likely to get with two plants.

For you experienced growers: do you still get excited planning and setting up a grow, or is it just the novelty of the first time?


----------



## TWS (Apr 16, 2013)

Im not gonna call my self experienced by any means and Im not a cash cropper. . There isn't enough time in life for me to grow and try everything I would like to and that's indoors and outdoors 24/7. I love seeds and new to me strains. I can't wait to buy more for my stock and pop some new special ones. There is some good breeders out there and some fun and awesome stuff to grow. Still looking for that special one maybe ? So basically Im always excited from the time the seed hits the dirt til the flowering is done. I have to many things I want to try to get in this summer to max out my Rec. Wish I could only do a couple but it's a passion.  Good luck to your grow !


----------



## Budologist420 (Apr 16, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Haha. I can't stay mad at my dogs for trying to get into my bone meal or tearing up my cucumbers, they're just so damn goofy about it. I keep catching them in the garden sniffing at my newly transplanted veggies...I think it's the earthworm castings I mixed in, something about the smell drives them wild; anytime they find a worm mound, they love to roll on it.
> 
> On topic...I popped another seed into soil on Friday, a freebie from Herbie's from Royal Queen called Royal Cheese, another fem seed. I got the soil good and damp, popped a bag over the top and set it by the vent of my TV where it is quite warm. Sometime this afternoon it broke the surface and stood up. Two will be my limit this year, setting aside space constraints and trying to keep a low profile, I just don't know what I'd do with a larger harvest than what I'm likely to get with two plants.
> 
> For you experienced growers: do you still get excited planning and setting up a grow, or is it just the novelty of the first time?


This is my 6th outdoor season And I would say I get more excited each and every year


----------



## RedMan420 (Apr 16, 2013)

^^^ I feel the same way bro , been doing outdoor for 10 yrs and every year is more fun the the last!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 16, 2013)

Growing, watching them grow, shit even digging holes is exciting to me. I just h8 trimming, specially when we are talking pounds. But the finished product always pushes me through. 3yrs growing nonstop, on my 2nd outdoor.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 16, 2013)

I,ve been at it this will be 8yrs been so busy haven't had time yet to do indoor. outdoor keeps me medicated! I haven't had time to hardy get on line don't know how you guys do it. but I'm 57 old as dirt


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 16, 2013)

That's awesome guys. As I've mentioned, this is my first grow, so I'm getting excited about everything...I'm like a new parent, going wild over every little milestone. But it's good to know you all still can get excited rather than the whole thing becoming a by-the-numbers affair.


----------



## Lookwhatimblazn (Apr 16, 2013)

so i got some seeds from the grow i did last year and 5 super cali haze, 5 mi5, and 3 dina fem white widow auto, plus dina fem white widow fem photo, ch9ntoxic blue 33 fem, dna limited snowcap la,female seeds white widowXbigbud, cant wait to start these. i have some seeds i got outnow that are mexican brick weed as my experiments lol


----------



## TWS (Apr 16, 2013)

that's quite a line up ! Mojo to your grow. get em going !


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2013)

I started smoking weed in Vietnam in 1969. I've been a medicinal marijuana user ever since. I planted my first outdoor crop in 1973. So I guess I've been growing ganja for the better part of 40 years.
Good luck brother


----------



## adower (Apr 16, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I started smoking weed in Vietnam in 1969. I've been a medicinal marijuana user ever since. I planted my first outdoor crop in 1973. So I guess I've been growing ganja for the better part of 40 years.
> Good luck brother


Man you are the OG of RIU!


----------



## TWS (Apr 16, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I started smoking weed in Vietnam in 1969. I've been a medicinal marijuana user ever since. I planted my first outdoor crop in 1973. So I guess I've been growing ganja for the better part of 40 years.
> Good luck brother


 You forgot to mention the part about if you still get excited ? lol  heck you started medicating 2 yrs after I was born.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> lol  heck you started medicating 2 yrs after I was born.


Alright, I set myself up for that one!

And yes, I still get excited to see them grow!


----------



## Lookwhatimblazn (Apr 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> that's quite a line up ! Mojo to your grow. get em going !


Hopfully I get to plant them this weekend or next week, I think we've had our last frost, the lowest temp I see is 40 at night but up in the 60s 70s during the day


----------



## Carmarelo (Apr 17, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I started smoking weed in Vietnam in 1969. I've been a medicinal marijuana user ever since. I planted my first outdoor crop in 1973. So I guess I've been growing ganja for the better part of 40 years.
> Good luck brother


You've got secrets. You ever smoke any of that Nam grass man?!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> You've got secrets. You ever smoke any of that Nam grass man?!


Well yeah I smoked nam grass! but I don't have any secrets!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm still looking for Monkey Paw. Heard it came out of Nam with the troops. Only OG growers have it now. DJJ you holding? LOL


----------



## nuggs (Apr 17, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> I'm still looking for Monkey Paw. Heard it came out of Nam with the troops. Only OG growers have it now. DJJ you holding? LOL


He's got it Hodge told me JJ's holding out.LOL


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2013)

I know better, Hodge would never tell!lol!


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL I will find that strain one of these days. 3 years and counting since I smoked it and haven't seen it since.


----------



## TWS (Apr 17, 2013)

*Monkey Paw*

*&#65279;*​*Genetics:&#65279; 25% Afghani, 25% Acapulco Gold, 50% Colombian Gold.
Sweet tasting with a tang of lemon that also cuts the typically skunky odor.
This is good medical plant for easing pain and a very good appetite stimulant.


Dark purplish green and lots of thin dark orangish brown hairs.
A pungent sweet and grapey scent just reeks from the ground herb. Sweet and fruity, but definitely not sour. 

Monkey paw appearance of "fingers" on the bud resembles the shape of a Monkey's paw&#65279;.*


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep that's it.. It had an old school smell and taste to it. Nothing like todays strains. It reminded me of the first time I smelled some dank when I was a kid watching dad and his buddies hang out.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 17, 2013)

This is what we were smoking in Nam, when we could get it. Thai Stix!
Or temple balls! You could buy a temple ball the size of a golf ball for $2.
Thai stix 2for$1!


----------



## nuggs (Apr 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I know better, Hodge would never tell!lol!


my bad you're right Hodge would never tell.his pc is down. he was trying to get it booted up a few days ago when I talked to him.


----------



## Lookwhatimblazn (Apr 18, 2013)

well heres one of my mexican brick plant... sprouted yestorday lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 18, 2013)

Had 7/7 come up for my outside grow this year. All Attitude. 4 from 2010 order: 3 from 2011. 

 
*Blueberry Gum**Dutch Dragon**Freeze Cheese '89**Fruity Chronic Juice**Mk-Ultra**Northen Light x Bigbud**Veneno*


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 18, 2013)

mommas poppin. took clones late, but got em anyway!


----------



## TWS (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice, cool greenhouse !


----------



## james42 (Apr 18, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> Had 7/7 come up for my outside grow this year. All Attitude. 4 from 2010 order: 3 from 2011.
> 
> 
> *Blueberry Gum**Dutch Dragon**Freeze Cheese '89**Fruity Chronic Juice**Mk-Ultra**Northen Light x Bigbud**Veneno*


I grew fruity chronic juice a few years ago. It turned into a real monster. 8 foot tall and 5 foot wide. Real frosty bud


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 19, 2013)

40 dollar greenhousefrom biglots...lol. I got that shit staked and strappedto the little barn next to it. The wind already stole it from me once. The wind beat us to shit here in the Cali Desert the past week or so. Finally a break. Luckily I strapped it before the windstorms, or it would be trash today! BOH!


----------



## ilovethegreen (Apr 19, 2013)

Now the torturing of the strong ones starts...
Sour jackSour D  freebie auto, forgot nameNorthern lights clone Sour jackSour jackIt's amazing how fast they grow when they have root space, just got home and checked for the first time in 3 days and they responded sooo well. i like to lightly supercrop my stems..gives more vigor+ strength. about 1 month from sprout. their friends will get their training when theyre a lil more developed


----------



## Budologist420 (Apr 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;EG0Eh9HxKAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG0Eh9HxKAk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

*-Bud*


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## ilovethegreen (Apr 20, 2013)

0-0-20?! yall niggers crazy!


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Apr 20, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;EG0Eh9HxKAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG0Eh9HxKAk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> *-Bud*


 I had a good laugh at your dogs responding to "squirrel". I got a lab who does the same thing.


----------



## bluntburner707 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is how we roll in nor cal. 
First pic is half of the farm. 
These are all 100 gal smart pots in sub cools supper soil
The ones shown are critical mass, Casey jones , GDP , 
And la confidential. 
Grab a seat and take notes boys


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Apr 21, 2013)

bluntburner707, do you supplemental lighting on your op? If those are clones they are most likely going to flower at this time


----------



## bluntburner707 (Apr 21, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> bluntburner707, do you supplemental lighting on your op? If those are clones they are most likely going to flower at this time


You know it. They have been out vegging out side for 6 weeks now. I am getting around 13.5 hrs of light right now. Last year I ran 65 gal was between 3-5 lbs a plant. This year doing all 100 gal shooting for 5-10 per plant. 
Check out grasscity. Way better site. Got a full journal on there along with some of the other best growers in nor cal.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Apr 21, 2013)

what are you using to supplement the light?


----------



## 420mon (Apr 21, 2013)

bluntburner707 said:


> You know it. They have been out vegging out side for 6 weeks now. I am getting around 13.5 hrs of light right now. Last year I ran 65 gal was between 3-5 lbs a plant. This year doing all 100 gal shooting for 5-10 per plant.
> Check out grasscity. Way better site. Got a full journal on there along with some of the other best growers in nor cal.



HAHAHA, HAHAHAHA ok dude.......they gonna flower, in fact they have already started and then will go back into reveg soon and put you back weeks......you might as well just waited


----------



## bluntburner707 (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a few 4 light Cfl banks and then I walk around with my 1k hps light that I use on my indoor. Can't be lazy in this game


----------



## bluntburner707 (Apr 21, 2013)

Also when I was vegging them in side I had my lights on 15/9 so less stress during the transition should be good


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Apr 21, 2013)

ok... You should at least have 1 light directly over each plant, since yours are spread out. 


I use a incandescent light bulb with little clamp on reflector.

 10 days later.....


----------



## doubletake (Apr 21, 2013)

bluntburner707 said:


> This is how we roll in nor cal.
> First pic is half of the farm.
> These are all 100 gal smart pots in sub cools supper soil
> The ones shown are critical mass, Casey jones , GDP ,
> ...


Looking good I'm down in so cal and I'm going to get planting next week around the first but I was either ganna go all of mine in the ground dig some fat holes like 3 bags of soil deep, 

Or I was going to go 50 gallon smart pots but that's even more on soil and they will probley fill all that in easy.
any reason you didnt go right into the ground? But they are looking good should be some monsters.


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 25, 2013)

this mornings pic of the L.A. Cheese! about 40 days into flower!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 25, 2013)

Took this pic on the 20th I believe after transplant ..

. ill update later on on what they look like now


----------



## 757growin (Apr 25, 2013)

Kushxoj. Ur avatar makes oj look so classy. Gearing up for the summer run, very nice.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Apr 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;4q_shxNyakM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q_shxNyakM[/video]
High performance


----------



## 757growin (Apr 25, 2013)

Grand doggy purple a few weeks out
Tws thanks for the flowers, hope the bubble is keeping u medicated!


----------



## RollUpMikey (Apr 25, 2013)

These are the light dep crew starting on May 1st:
Purple Cadillac, Girl Scout Cookies, Platinum Cannatonic, Blue Chocolate. 
Non light dep: 
Jack Skellington, Agent Orange.















These are the holes for the inside group. Everyday is a little deeper and a little more progress. Soak dig, soak dig. 







These are the inside crew.


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 26, 2013)

Here goes again for this mornin.......

Im guessin to harvest by the end of may or beg of june. First obviously. They are gonna go for second and mother for next year.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 26, 2013)

Bull rider


----------



## biscuitkid (Apr 26, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2631204
> Grand doggy purple a few weeks out
> Tws thanks for the flowers, hope the bubble is keeping u medicated!


that's a sexy hoe right there! yum


----------



## TWS (Apr 26, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2631204
> Grand doggy purple a few weeks out
> Tws thanks for the flowers, hope the bubble is keeping u medicated!


 Thanks again 757, the bubble is great. Hey ! Everyone's grows are looking great ! Lots of nice work out there ! I got my 22 seedlings transplanted into one gallons and the clones Im gonna grow . Topped them and put them under the 400 watt . They are probably gonna stay there til the end of May unless they out grow the 4x4 to sex the seedlings and Im letting some soil cook down . So not much of pics to show. I got my topsy Turvy planted and outside . Keep em green and grow em big everyone !


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I'm gonna pop that Malawi hold x chem4 seed I got from you tws let's hope for a girl


----------



## 757growin (Apr 26, 2013)

La Con


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 27, 2013)

outdoor main lined blue Hawaiian^





one of the first clones i took from her, just finished stretching starting to flower now


----------



## TWS (Apr 27, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> I think I'm gonna pop that Malawi hold x chem4 seed I got from you tws let's hope for a girl


 cool man ! Im curious to see how the seeds I gifted turn out. Don't think I saved any for myself but I have way to much stuff to even get thru and I was concerned they would be a long flowering strain. If I plant a sativa at the end of may I have some trainwreck x space queen I'll give a shot. Hope you get a girl !


----------



## TWS (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice Dynaryda ! I took some pics of my spring crop and topsy turvy to post but my camera battery died before I could upload them. Is Hawaii 12/12 all year ?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> Nice Dynaryda ! I took some pics of my spring crop and topsy turvy to post but my camera battery died before I could upload them. Is Hawaii 12/12 all year ?


pretty close, 11 in winter and 13.5 in summer. never gets below 65 and never above 85ish all year=perfect


----------



## TWS (Apr 27, 2013)

so can you vegg outside or do they go right to flower in the summer ?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Apr 27, 2013)

From seed in June you can, check out the Hawaii thread this summer, some guys grow monster size plants. I can't let mine get that big. I veg inside, throw outside for flower.


----------



## nuggs (Apr 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> Whezzer is ok right ?


haven't heard from wheezer for awhile. I hope he's ok .Anyone else hear from him?


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 27, 2013)

Talked to DirrtyD the other day. He hasn't heard from him either. Probably just laying low. 

Oh.. BTW...


----------



## Xub420 (May 1, 2013)

open this mornings
show!



its windy and shit too darnit, but it dont bother me too much, ive been in it for years. the neighbors darn cottonwood tree is snowing all over theplacethough. I seemed to also have gotten some unknown pollen flying around that landed on a nug. im gonna watch and see if it hermies out now.! Maybe I will have a cotton/cannabis hybrid...........


----------



## fumble (May 1, 2013)

Pretty flowers Xub420 

Since it's an open show and tell TWS...I guess I can post here. Just thought I'd show you what I did last year. Can't grow outside this year


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 1, 2013)

little update. Transplanted Kens GDP and Cherry 3.14 into 45 gallon tan smart pots. They absolutely love the transplant and are praying to the sun god.

Cherry 3.14 clones rooted nicely. Its been about a year since i last took clones, so i guess its like riding a bike. On on the the pics your can even see roots coming out the top of the rockwool lol.


----------



## Xub420 (May 1, 2013)

i was talkin bout the wind. FUCK! it just bent the shit out of 2 branches on the la cheese. they are in tact though. maybe just leave em on.


----------



## angryblackman (May 1, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> i was talkin bout the wind. FUCK! it just bent the shit out of 2 branches on the la cheese. they are in tact though. maybe just leave em on.


Supercropped by the wind.


----------



## Xub420 (May 1, 2013)

LOL! yep some HST!


----------



## TWS (May 1, 2013)

Dang Fumble ! You kicked butt ! I like your Scrog. Im glad I got to see the scrog pics. lol I was thinking about doing one . A 12 plant one, 16 x 12 , but then all these dumb questions pooped up in my head Like how the heck am I gonna get to work around them or reach all of them. lol. I like the Idea, yours is cool. I still might, been thinking about the watering system all ready.


----------



## 420tycoon (May 1, 2013)

I agree! the wind has blown my lil ladies pretty good but only added to the stalks strength! many kudos to ya fumbles! they look like they received great love and care. Xub420: lookin nice there. u must spend a lot of indivual attention to ur plants too for u to notice the one pod growing a baby.  TWS a 12 plant scrog is ideal if u keep the bottoms cleaned out but one or two plants LSTd or topped a hundred times seems to work much easier. kevdogg: looks like u sure got the cloning down.  I don't have anything to contribute to the show n tell yet tho..


----------



## fumble (May 2, 2013)

Thanks guys  That was my WhiteFire in the scrog Tws. The one in front was a Bubba. The 7 footer with pink flowers was PLP. that WF was scrogged, topped, lst'd, and trained sideways on the bamboo. She gave me almost 2lbs  The Bubba, to me anyway, has such an incredible taste and smell, but not the punch to back it up. The WF reigns supreme!


----------



## Xub420 (May 2, 2013)

here is the little damage. it was a little branch anyway.


----------



## Budologist420 (May 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;JvYKirWLIm4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvYKirWLIm4[/video]


----------



## 420tycoon (May 2, 2013)

Very nice setup budologists!


----------



## 757growin (May 2, 2013)

all the ladies are a few days to a few weeks from harvest and no yellowing og leaves. Feel like I might be learning something here from the masters!kiss-ass


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 2, 2013)

those are sum fat holes bud, good thing you got that dog to dig those for you. lol


----------



## TWS (May 2, 2013)

Here they are, males and females to be determined.Couple weeks from going out.Hopefully most of them will sex soon.The seedlings were started April first.  Just picked these the other day. The green house is empty .


----------



## mwooten102 (May 3, 2013)

Very nice setup TWS!


----------



## Xub420 (May 3, 2013)

thats whats up t-dubz!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 3, 2013)

tws, what strains are you running?


----------



## gioua (May 3, 2013)

bagseed from unknown strain..













took some clones from it.. 







the 3 from a winter grow test..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 3, 2013)

Yo G, that top plant is a keeper, frosty leaves fo sho, very nice.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 3, 2013)

I agree with dyna.


----------



## angryblackman (May 4, 2013)

I'm back in the game.  

No pics but I will share what I have going. 

From bean:
Blue Dream X Agent Orange 
Agent Orange x OG Kush (Dirrty D calls it The Juice)
Getaway Mountain
Island Afghani
The Dog
Dippy Ellsy
Cheese Surprise
Sour Cherry
Midnight Express

Clones:
Amnesia
Chem4 x SFV OG
Ormita RX

Everything is already back in the ground and vegging. With the exception of the Midnight Express because I am still germing the beans. Once I have those sexed I will put them where my garlic is at the moment. No pics of the progress so far and I may or may not do a thread this season.


----------



## Metasynth (May 4, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> I'm back in the game.
> 
> No pics but I will share what I have going.
> 
> ...


Just two words...


FUCK YEAH!


----------



## angryblackman (May 4, 2013)

LOL Thanks Meta. I decided I would just get my paperwork ready and get with it.  I am not sitting this season out and missing out on what may be the last open outdoor season for me.


----------



## 757growin (May 4, 2013)

So happy for you pimp. Fuck em and go big!


----------



## 757growin (May 4, 2013)

Jesus og kush
Cheesedog
Space kandy
Grand doggy purple
Boss hog


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 4, 2013)

good stem support structure on one of the Qrazy Train


----------



## fumble (May 4, 2013)

Niice lineup Angry. Glad you in the game again this year  I am doing those Blue Dream x Orange OG's too


----------



## angryblackman (May 5, 2013)

I have a really sneaking suspision that this year will be my biggest grow yet. I dug out the middle of my bed mixing last years soil and some new soil and amendments and covered it all back up. Anything that has substantial root growth will hit that and blow up.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Carmarelo (May 5, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2643270View attachment 2643271View attachment 2643272View attachment 2643273View attachment 2643274
> Jesus og kush
> Cheesedog
> Space kandy
> ...


Real nice 75, starting to really push those trichs! What are you using for sugars?


----------



## fumble (May 5, 2013)

If only I could grow outside this year lol...i just built two 5x10 raised beds yesterday. Planting your own food is like growing money


----------



## Carmarelo (May 5, 2013)

I caught her just as she was popping ! 


Romulan #3


Jack Herrera is doing pretty well. Happy to be outside, that's for sure.

 
Mr. Nice is feeling the funk ! 


Some Dutch Passion Blueberry from Garden Of Eden in Hayward. Bombas! 
Happy Cinco de mayo!


----------



## mwooten102 (May 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> If only I could grow outside this year lol...i just built two 5x10 raised beds yesterday. Planting your own food is like growing money


Move been thinking of making a 10' x 3' x 12" raised planter for leafy greens myself.


----------



## nowhereland (May 5, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> View attachment 2643862
> Some Dutch Passion Blueberry from Garden Of Eden in Hayward. Bombas!
> Happy Cinco de mayo!



looks super cronic, thats like the best club in hayward


----------



## Fantastik (May 5, 2013)

I have a few purple cindys that flowered early on me, and I am torn whether i should let them go or tear them out.....what are the possibilities It will reveg? Here are some pics? what would you guys do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## angryblackman (May 5, 2013)

Let em be..


----------



## KushXOJ (May 5, 2013)

All my shit is flowering  ...gonna pop some more of my beans and pick up some clones to plant later this month 

Might move a couple everyday and let them finish instead of letting them reveg...


But I think ill let this one reveg and give it a spot in the ground ..






These pics are a couple days old


----------



## angryblackman (May 5, 2013)

Welcome back Kush!!!  Nice to see your greens.


----------



## nuggs (May 5, 2013)

they'll re-veg. how long have they been outside?


Fantastik said:


> I have a few purple cindys that flowered early on me, and I am torn whether i should let them go or tear them out.....what are the possibilities It will reveg? Here are some pics? what would you guys do? Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 2643886View attachment 2643887View attachment 2643888


----------



## 420tycoon (May 5, 2013)

they will certainly revegg! don't waste a good healthy plant! start trying to revert the ladies to vegg by feeding them vegg foods with high nitrogen. I myself suggest this stuff:


----------



## Fantastik (May 5, 2013)

nuggs said:


> they'll re-veg. how long have they been outside?


I planted them march 29. They were about 18 inches tall.


----------



## Fantastik (May 5, 2013)

420tycoon said:


> they will certainly revegg! don't waste a good healthy plant! start trying to revert the ladies to vegg by feeding them vegg foods with high nitrogen. I myself suggest this stuff:


I gave them some Botanicare GROW today actually


----------



## 757growin (May 5, 2013)

the super rare strain
Of tycoons blue dream has been tied down and put under control.
Look forward to see what her and her sisters have in store for me.


----------



## imasmoker420 (May 5, 2013)

Here are my two girls. Only two clones this year but the chem 4(smaller clone) is going into a 100 gallon smartie and the thin mint cookies from elemental is going into a 200 gallon smartie


----------



## 420tycoon (May 5, 2013)

imasmoker420 said:


> Here are my two girls. Only two clones this year but the chem 4(smaller clone) is going into a 100 gallon smartie and the thin mint cookies from elemental is going into a 200 gallon smartie


looking good bro. good luck _Tycoon


----------



## angryblackman (May 5, 2013)

Blue Dream x Agent Orange


----------



## 420 happends (May 5, 2013)

hey everyone well here is my personal strain i call her "ganja-dream" 

Shes about 3 1/2 months from seed indica hybird, i vegged her for about 2 1/2 months around there
shes just started flowering about 2-3 weeks ago, im really happy how far i came (thanx to these forums of course lol) 
the nutes i was using was called "sea grow 16-16-16 All purpose" my plants love these nutes like hell!! 
well hope you all enjoy the pics took as i sure loved seeing all of yours! 

Happy Growing


----------



## RollUpMikey (May 5, 2013)

I am light dep'n all of these shown besides Jack Skelington, Agent Orange, and Wheezer's Romulan, True OG, Hashplant, XJ-13, Headband, Ken's GDP, and Purple Princess which are going in the ground.


Purple Kush x NYC Diesel(from seed) 5 days into flower. 







Jack Skellington(from seed - 16 headed main line) Going in the ground





The rest going in the ground:







Light dep crew(5 days into flower) All of these were seeds popped on Feb. 5th and raised indoors under T5's until 3 weeks ago. My cross Cannatonic x Platinum Cherry Pie, Girl Scout Cookies, Purple Cadillac, Purp Kush x NYC Diesel, and Blue Chocolate(from clone).


----------



## 420tycoon (May 6, 2013)

everyone looks to be off to a great start! loving this thread, keep it up fellow ganja farmers!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (May 6, 2013)

nice thread. here's my line up. 

from breeders boutique.

Dog, southern charm, pscycho killer, qrazy qauke, casy jones, smelly cherry, og larry, cheese pie, blue pits, blesseberry kush, smelly fingerz. 

bay area clones i got from a freind up there. cherry pie, og tahoe kush, pineapple chuck

more seeds I got going. pineapple chuck, dubble dream.


----------



## Carmarelo (May 6, 2013)

nowhereland said:


> looks super cronic, thats like the best club in hayward


That it is. Got some phenomenal GSC when they have it, goes like hotcakes !


----------



## 757growin (May 6, 2013)

. Says they eat aphids. My new project. Will be kept on 24 hour light 600 watt min. 3 gal smartpot . 707 for medium. Let's push it. Needs constant moisture. Let's see if if works maybe put some in the garden outside.


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2013)

Tis be the venus fly trap ! slap, slap,slap................ slapping yum yum time !


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2013)

I have had a hard time growing them. Had one under lights once. Seemed to me once they eat a fly the flower would die. mmmm I don't know, cool and grow em big !


----------



## 757growin (May 6, 2013)

Little shop of horror style!


----------



## Rising Moon (May 6, 2013)

Ive been prepping some of my beds...

These two beds (5x5) will each get planted with a very select Jack Herer phenotype.

The girls are already 2.5 ft tall, and bushy as can be. I plan to SCROG them on a 5x5 screen and let them stretch up after filling the screen.

Custom Organic soil mix, botanical/compost teas, regular additions of herbal/clover/grass mulch.

Happy Spring everyone! 

View attachment 2645788




View attachment 2645789


----------



## TWS (May 6, 2013)

That's cool man ! Im really thinking about scrogging one and need to learn when to put them through the screen without just becoming a bush again. Ima gonna watch. Super nice boxes you have. That's gonna be a bitchin grow.


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2013)

Topped the tall ones after i took these pics ...


----------



## SenorBrownWater (May 7, 2013)

here is this years line up...
goo thunder (goo x atf) 8-9
sour maui dog (sour d x maui wowwi x chemdog) 65 days
larry og 8-10
xj-13 8-9
killer queen x g13 hashplant (prob 8-9)
kiwi cough (sonoma coma x lavender)
grand fire og (Granddaddy Blueberry? x (Raskals) Fire OG? Strain) Early October 
agent orange (8-9)
kandy kush 8-10
plat cookies (prob 9-10)
blue dream (around 9)
key lime pie (cherry pie sister prob 9-10)
Raspberry Kush (8-9)
kens' gpd (dhn 8-9)
sour d (dhn9-10)
jilly (8-9)
White Fire Alien (The White X Fire Alien Kush Male 9-10)
chem 4 (dhn) 9-10
fire og 8-10
chemband 8-10
cookies 9-10
durbin poinson 8-10 
big bhudda cheese 49 to 63 days.


plants are going into smart pots today if the mykos come in the mail...
6 100's, 7 75's,6 65's and a few totes....

whoever posted that thread about diy smart pots...i owe you a major hug...


----------



## 757growin (May 7, 2013)

not sure how I missed, but do u notice the leaf coming out n over the middle point of the main pointed leaf. If that makes sense. But its all 1 leaf and I have never noticed anything like it. I have prob 50 strains under my belt... so any1 see this b4? Any thoughts? This is the jesus og kush and it all the leaves except 4 the large fan 1s?


----------



## KushXOJ (May 7, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2646706 not sure how I missed, but do u notice the leaf coming out n over the middle point of the main pointed leaf. If that makes sense. But its all 1 leaf and I have never noticed anything like it. I have prob 50 strains under my belt... so any1 see this b4? Any thoughts? This is the jesus og kush and it all the leaves except 4 the large fan 1s?


It happens from tome to time ..
Just like sometimes bud forms on the fan leaf ...





(not my pic)




I wouldnt worry about it, I had one leaf like that when I grew out blueberry headband...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 7, 2013)

SenorBrownWater said:


> whoever posted that thread about diy smart pots...i owe you a major hug...


That's sweet, lol


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> Topped the tall ones after i took these pics ...


 Don't let that love bug bite ta. terrible terrible . lol


----------



## koots (May 7, 2013)

I have HSO 3 Bubba Kush, 5 BF 8 Ball Kush, 1 of each HSO BD, Pineapple Skunk, TW and OG Kush.
100% Germination and all have been topped and cloned. The Blue Dream is so obviously a sativa pheno as is the Pineapple Skunk.
All in all, a first rate start as well as summer like weather in my area!!


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2013)

Nice to see the lurkers and new members come out to play in the sun. Welcome .  mojo to your grows.


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2013)

Pretty anxious to put them out !  I think they will go out this weekend to harden off as Dirtyd had mentioned the waxing moon. Looks like some of them are starting to show sex but not many. I might have to bring them a bit further along outside before they go to their final pots. I hope I just don't have to transplant inbetween. I ran a 12 site dripper system with a timer and water filter. I know someone will laugh at my filter but it's the best thing I could think of to help with chlorine, even if I have to change it once a month . Heres a pic of my Veggie garden. Im having a tough time with bugs and birds eating my sprouts hence the beer cans to hopefully keep the birds out. I can't grow veggies for shit but the damn birds I feed eat my leafs. There's a little bonus in the veggie garden. lol  germned the seed there and it came up. Probably will chop it when it gets to big . Theres a pic off my new enclosed side yard with a early season flower and piles of amended soil cooking. I will probably scrog a 30 gal buried trash can with a Drizzla from Dynasty seeds in that spot.Oh yeah,and the Topsy Turvy too has made it's turn above the bottom of the bucket .


----------



## RollUpMikey (May 7, 2013)

You must spread some
Reputation around before giving 
it to TWS again.


----------



## bevin (May 7, 2013)

Well here it goes gettin ready to put these girls in the fground tomarow here in Colorado


----------



## bevin (May 7, 2013)

Love the topsy turvey I did 2 last summer they were awesome to watch grow


----------



## TWS (May 7, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


> You must spread some
> Reputation around before giving
> it to TWS again.


 Thanks RuM , They wouldn't let me hit ya back either.  



bevin said:


> View attachment 2647167Well here it goes gettin ready to put these girls in the fground tomarow here in Colorado





bevin said:


> Love the topsy turvey I did 2 last summer they were awesome to watch grow


 That's Fing nice gig ya got there, very nice.  Nice girls  Good luck, mojo to your grow and welcome.  Oh and come join the topsy turvy thread if ya want.


----------



## Xub420 (May 8, 2013)

Just took the bbkush harvest #1. 
....
and then..
after...
the CLAW


----------



## Xub420 (May 8, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


> You must spread some
> Reputation around before giving
> it to TWS again.


Yeah i keep running into the same problem.


----------



## koots (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for the like. I have become a more active grower as of late and thought I would do better participating in these forums. I will post some photos and comments of my grow as it develops.Thanks again for the encouragement.


----------



## angryblackman (May 8, 2013)

Pulled the Amnesia as it wasn't coming out like I wanted it too. It started to flower and looks like it was going to stall out for a while so I will replace it with a seedling. Also pulling the Dog reveg that I was going to work on in liu of popping new beans.


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2013)

Just got my plants outside yesterday...have a light on them till nine to hopefully prevent them from flowering...hope it works out, cause I sorta put all my eggs in one basket for this years outdoor grow.


----------



## 420tycoon (May 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Just got my plants outside yesterday...have a light on them till nine to hopefully prevent them from flowering...hope it works out, cause I sorta put all my eggs in one basket for this years outdoor grow.


I find turning the light on before the sun comes up works better, because it wakes them up with weaker light then opposed to putting them to sleep after the strong sun rays have hit it all day. so it kinda makes more sense in my mind.


----------



## angryblackman (May 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Just got my plants outside yesterday...have a light on them till nine to hopefully prevent them from flowering...hope it works out, cause I sorta put all my eggs in one basket for this years outdoor grow.


Well you have limited light anyways so every little bit is gonna help.  What are you running again?


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2013)

420tycoon said:


> I find turning the light on before the sun comes up works better, because it wakes them up with weaker light then opposed to putting them to sleep after the strong sun rays have hit it all day. so it kinda makes more sense in my mind.


Well, they were waking up inside around 5 anyways, so that isn't too off on the schedule...It's just that I had lights on till 11, and just basically cut their photoperiod down from 18 hours to 15.5-16 hours. Wouldn't want them going to sleep outside at 8:10(civil twilight for this time of the year), and I'm hoping the 2 hour cut in their photoperiod won't bother them too much.


----------



## Metasynth (May 8, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Well you have limited light anyways so every little bit is gonna help.  What are you running again?


My home blend. AK47 x Skywalker I made a couple years ago...

I could pop some new beans, bur they also have the Skywalker male in them, just crossed with a Grapefruit Krush instead of the AK...But I think I only have like 6 of those beans left, while I still have a few hundred of the AK x Sky's.


----------



## angryblackman (May 8, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> My home blend. AK47 x Skywalker I made a couple years ago...
> 
> I could pop some new beans, bur they also have the Skywalker male in them, just crossed with a Grapefruit Krush instead of the AK...But I think I only have like 6 of those beans left, while I still have a few hundred of the AK x Sky's.



Very nice. I wish I had seeded something for stock. I think that I will try to source a male this year for just that reason.


----------



## Jozikins (May 8, 2013)

TWS, I'm running about 1.7 lbs of pure Malawi Gold through my BHO tubes, and it makes some of the highest quality wax I have ever smoked!! It's an early crop, so trichs are all clear caps, which is notorious for great full melt as it is. It is not a heavy hash yielder at all, but the quality is beyond connoisseur! I have strict hash smokers blacking out on me on the reg!

Highly recommend Malawi crosses for hash, especially if you want to get that hash rep! Yields like crap, smokes like crushed diamonds.


----------



## TWS (May 8, 2013)

Holly crap man!


----------



## Jozikins (May 8, 2013)

AFRICAN ZOMBIE HASH 

Malawi Honeycomb Crumble






My most recent monster: Honeycomb Shatter!






Edit: Figured out why I didn't get regular honeycomb, at least I think I did. Almost have it looking like the first picture.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 8, 2013)

sorry but there's no such thing of honey comb shatter, thats just shatter with bubbles stuck in it. Not dogging you bro but thats not good


----------



## Jozikins (May 8, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> sorry but there's no such thing of honey comb shatter, thats just shatter with bubbles stuck in it. Not dogging you bro but thats not good


If you have advice, I'm all ears. I'm still learning and definitely want to know if I'm doing something silly! Any tips?


----------



## TWS (May 9, 2013)

I put some tester clones in my amended soil. Gonna put them all out this weekend to harden off. By the time they are ready for full sun I will know if my soil is ok from the tester clones. I feel kiddy !


----------



## Jozikins (May 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> I put some tester clones in my amended soil. Gonna put them all out this weekend to harden off. By the time they are ready for full sun I will know if my soil is ok from the tester clones. I feel kiddy !


You and me both! Fingers crossed!! Half in the tester soil, half still waiting in 4" pots of FFOF. Haha, it's torture waiting though, isn't it?


----------



## TWS (May 9, 2013)

for sure !


----------



## Xub420 (May 9, 2013)

great morning thread to go with me widowcomb dabs!!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;aIA_UxfAe18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIA_UxfAe18[/video]
ITS SUNNY!!!!!!~
Flat of 'burning bush' cookies for my buddy... never herd of that nursery but hes the one gonna try them out.
Transplanted Skunk #1 and a few stalk shots


----------



## nuggs (May 9, 2013)

looking good kevdogg what strain are in the first pic?


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 9, 2013)

thanks nuggs. The first picture is the Girl Scout Cookie Clones along with some Platinum OG, The next picture is skunk #1 recently transplanted, Next is stem shot of Candy Land, followed by qrazy train, cherry pie, kens gdp


----------



## 757growin (May 9, 2013)

That's a huge trunk kev. Get urselrf some support, trellis netting. U got pounds coming on that lady!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 9, 2013)

thanks bro, ya im gonna figure something out. Right now would be a good time to build some good base support.


----------



## RollUpMikey (May 9, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> thanks bro, ya im gonna figure something out. Right now would be a good time to build some good base support.


Hows those clones?



Update:

















Jack Skellington Main-Lined for 16:







9 days into flower on the big ones:







Holes are done !


----------



## Budologist420 (May 9, 2013)

This fools gonna fucking kill it this year!!!^^^^^^


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 9, 2013)

they are doing good, vegging inside at the moment, will give em a 45g home in june,

Do you have hole for each one of those plants? If so your are forsurely killing it


----------



## TWS (May 9, 2013)

Dang Mikey !


----------



## RollUpMikey (May 9, 2013)

Half of those will go in the ground this weekend. 
The other half is being light dep'd and tomorrow is day 10 of 12/12 for that half of them.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 10, 2013)

blue Hawaiian clone, outside for 4 days





blue widow x bubble berry, made these seeds last year. sexed her as a seedling then re-vegged and took clones





main lined blue Hawaiian, almost finished










1st clone from the main lined BH, that lower branch thats chewed up belongs to the puppy in the window (avatar)





also got some roses, hibiscus, pumeria, ti leaves, tomatoes, and a gardenia, no chemicals in my garden





view from the dining room


----------



## Jozikins (May 10, 2013)

Pics are a little blurry, but this is what I have going on right now. I snapped these seconds before we had a big down pour this afternoon, so I brought them into the sun room right after in a rush.

Here is everything I have transplanted so far. The clones are in 2 gallon pots, and the bushy ones are in 7 gallon. Everything will land in a minimum of 12 gallon for flower. I want some weight, but I'm not looking for attention from my neighbors, that's the street just below the deck. I got all those clones from the coolest greenhouse grower I know in So Cal! Plushberry, Agent Orange, Holland's Hope, Black Domina x Afghan, Ice, and Critical Yumboldt shown here.






2 Blue Dreams up front and my own cross, Pakistani Punch, in the back. Believe it or not, they got that big in 2 gallon pots like the clones are in; they were only transplanted the other day.






Here is the Pakistani Punch. If you can see that caterpillar damage, I took care of those guys a while back. They are basically raining from the sky, but they wont touch the plants anymore, not after I hit them hard with BT a few times. I keep up with it too. This baby right here is actually going to take a trip to it's new home in the neighboring county. 






And here are the few clones that will be transplanted tomorrow or Saturday. I got a shit ton of school work to do tomorrow!
Shown here: Jack the Ripper, Phat N' Fruity, and Tranquil Elephantizer (remix, I think.)






Made a bunch more Malawi Honeycomb today! Straight Sahara Heat! Thanks Kev!!


----------



## angryblackman (May 10, 2013)

Pics aren't working for me bro.


----------



## Budologist420 (May 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;czMambtEvIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czMambtEvIk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

16 Headed Main-Lined Gage Green Royal Flush (Chemdawg OG x Joeseph OG)




My Agent Orange Clone that was gonna be my biggest plant started flowering so my buddy hooked it up with this clones of Agent Orange.


Romulan x Orange OG (Tahoe OG x Agent Orange) Seedlings


Dynasty Seeds Blue Heron leaf with purple veins. Damage is from pincher bugs eating the leaves. 


*-Bud*


----------



## Budologist420 (May 10, 2013)

And this is the spot Behind The Shed
[video=youtube;S7necVhMAZk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7necVhMAZk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

-*Bud*


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 10, 2013)

Bud that grape stomer is shitting on it. That Stalk is massive for the size of that plant, going to be a beasty


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2013)

You guys in Cali are killin it already I thought I was off to a good start here but jeeze am I behind and I started a couple months ago... Ill get some pics up once I'm home 

i had to cease my indoor operation kicking my critical mixes outside they are in the process of re-vegging throwing some strange single leafs all stressed out but don't really have an option on them. I get out of work in an hour and can't wait to show off my new garden I made this year


----------



## Xub420 (May 10, 2013)

okay 2 down and 2 to go for me spring harvest. 
Here is pics of the unknown plant, very tricky, she says im almost ready and then booom a few days later poppity pop pop again. hmmm?
i know she is darn well past 60 days flower.


----------



## angryblackman (May 10, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> okay 2 down and 2 to go for me spring harvest.
> Here is pics of the unknown plant, very tricky, she says im almost ready and then booom a few days later poppity pop pop again. hmmm?
> View attachment 2650950i know she is darn well past 60 days flower.


Careful! Keep an eye on those tops. Is that an OD or light dep? Looks like that pop pop could be foxtailing or revegging.


----------



## Indagrow (May 10, 2013)

Okkkaay im more excited about the new garden than anything else honestly... as for a set up i have had these plants revegg on me and they got pretty far into flowering before that happened, but i had to call it quits on the indoor so this is there only chance at a life (not sure on the quality of it tho) strains are wwX big bud and Jack X critical.










Here is the demonic ww X big bud she has no idea what she is right now can you say stress? 





she had a list of issues, and is clearly working on some of her own problems right now.. 

and this is the jack X critical, its closer to a re-veg but is throwing one leaf right now and they don't even look like mj leaves hahah ohhh the travisties 






not to proud of the girls atm, hopefully they turn around for me and can get some smoke, otherwise atleast i got something going any idea on possible treatment for these mutants?

oh almost forgot here are the canidates for my topsy grow going to see who looks the best in a couple weeks and flip that bitch, all seeds from a past grow my buddy had a bunch of strains going and a couple males in the mix too.. not a breeder by anymeans but all good genetics (already sexed)






and a good bye shot of something im actually proud of hahaha


----------



## socaljoe (May 10, 2013)

Bravo guys. Looking good.

My single SLH is still fairly small, 5 nodes and working on number 6. Now that she's in the ground, I expect to see much faster growth...she was getting a bit cramped in the starter pot and the first true leaves yellowed and died, but now she's looking healthy. Also have two Seedsman Kerala x Skunk #1 reg seeds going, working on their second set of true leaves, hoping I get a female from the two. So I'm nowhere near you guys, but this is my first time and I'll be satisfied having something to harvest come fall.

Here's a shot of the slh from a couple days ago, not a good shot as I was using my phone, but then again she's not much to look at right now.


----------



## Jozikins (May 10, 2013)

Got some Thin Mints today!!






Got the rest of the clones transplanted as well as the GSC I picked up today!







My new best girl <33


----------



## TWS (May 10, 2013)

Looking good Jozi ! I think you need some 200 gallon pots on the Balcony. LOL. Your ready to go.  Re, your PM, you know it.  Im so bored right now. Im down to one flowering room finishing up here in a few weeks. The vegg tent and flower starting tent are shut down and no clones or little guys propagateing. I put the outdoor team outside yesterday to harden off with fluros coming on at 3 am till daylight just to make sure they transition well . Culled one Drizzila male so far and the others are trying to tell me but my eyes ain't what they used to be, even with some magnification I still can't tell yet on most of them. My tester clones in my amended soil are still alive and haven't cooked yet so I think my soil will at least work or not kill them not sure how long it will feed though. I just threw in a bunch of N guano, Alpha meal, kelp meal, and some other things in used indoor soil.


----------



## Budologist420 (May 10, 2013)

Where did you get those "Thin Mints"


----------



## Indagrow (May 11, 2013)

Damn joz wish I could get some cuts around here, running some tight genetic this year ehy? Any ideas on my situation you seem to have done this before..


----------



## Jozikins (May 11, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Where did you get those "Thin Mints"


Lol Craigslist. The guy has already ran it once, and wants to keep doing business with me, so I assume they are legit. I forget to pick up the flower off of him though, so I'll know for sure when I have some clones to trade him. He says the guy he works with brought them down from his big Mendocino grow. 

Those quotation marks makes you sound like you might know what real Thin Mints looks like. I've been trying to find pics to verify but I can't find any pictures of them as clones or vegging plants unless it's Cali Connect's version.



Indagrow said:


> Damn joz wish I could get some cuts around here, running some tight genetic this year ehy? Any ideas on my situation you seem to have done this before..


You know it broseph! I'm going to have some serious OG's outside in a few weeks here, and I'll probably keep anything that isn't a money maker in a 10 gal pot.

What's your situation friend? I'm always down to help!



TWS said:


> Looking good Jozi ! I think you need some 200 gallon pots on the Balcony. LOL. Your ready to go.  Re, your PM, you know it.  Im so bored right now. Im down to one flowering room finishing up here in a few weeks. The vegg tent and flower starting tent are shut down and no clones or little guys propagateing. I put the outdoor team outside yesterday to harden off with fluros coming on at 3 am till daylight just to make sure they transition well . Culled one Drizzila male so far and the others are trying to tell me but my eyes ain't what they used to be, even with some magnification I still can't tell yet on most of them. My tester clones in my amended soil are still alive and haven't cooked yet so I think my soil will at least work or not kill them not sure how long it will feed though. I just threw in a bunch of N guano, Alpha meal, kelp meal, and some other things in used indoor soil.


I'll try and get you 2! I fully trust your new soil mix and your plants transitioning outdoors. You definitely know what you are doing man, you just seem to have a feel for it. The TGA gear hardens off in hours, not days, it fucking loves that sun! JTR probably had the hardest time, but it was nothing compared to other clones. The Holland's Hope and Black Domina x Afghan do not like sunlight for the first few days!


----------



## Budologist420 (May 11, 2013)

Damn lol, was just looking through the archives and found this video from not last year but the year before. My first successful large outdoor grow.
[video=youtube;Y4m82I1JZrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4m82I1JZrg[/video]


----------



## Fantastik (May 11, 2013)

Need some help guys... have some leaf curling going on...my thoughts at first were that my babies are over watered. But its only 3 of 10 of my plants all Blue dream. Soil is pretty moist, Im in CA and we had a week of 90 degree temps than a little overcast came in made it 70-80 degrees high 40s at night for a few days, now its back in the 90s could the temp change be causing the curling? Its not the whole plant, supposed to be hot today Ill go check them later to see if any of them perk up. Also, no sign of bugs I did spray some 3 n 1 on them when I saw some webs, could that cause curling?....(no mites or spider seen) probably just a spider hanging out in heaven. LoL I checked some threads and all I can come up with is the overwater...but if someone recognizes a deficiency I would like to know, all comments appreciated.


----------



## Jozikins (May 11, 2013)

Fantastik said:


> Need some help guys... have some leaf curling going on...my thoughts at first were that my babies are over watered. But its only 3 of 10 of my plants all Blue dream. Soil is pretty moist, Im in CA and we had a week of 90 degree temps than a little overcast came in made it 70-80 degrees high 40s at night for a few days, now its back in the 90s could the temp change be causing the curling? Its not the whole plant, supposed to be hot today Ill go check them later to see if any of them perk up. Also, no sign of bugs I did spray some 3 n 1 on them when I saw some webs, could that cause curling?....(no mites or spider seen) probably just a spider hanging out in heaven. LoL I checked some threads and all I can come up with is the overwater...but if someone recognizes a deficiency I would like to know, all comments appreciated.
> View attachment 2652176View attachment 2652177View attachment 2652179


They are just too wet it looks like to me. I'm running BD too right now outdoors. it does that after transplant usually for me, since I soak them real good after transplant. Run your fingers across the surface of the soil and lighten it up, it'll dry out much much faster that way.


----------



## TWS (May 11, 2013)

I have some that do that after getting normal watering. Im like WTF your pissed cause you were thirsty ? LOL they are totally different the next day and perfect. Right on Budoligist. Those are like magic times. Like the Magic Christmas use to carry when we were kids.


----------



## BeastGrow (May 11, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> okay 2 down and 2 to go for me spring harvest.
> Here is pics of the unknown plant, very tricky, she says im almost ready and then booom a few days later poppity pop pop again. hmmm?
> View attachment 2650950i know she is darn well past 60 days flower.


that top bud looks like a cobra


----------



## Jozikins (May 11, 2013)

Lol can you guys tell it's 25% rh outside?


----------



## 757growin (May 11, 2013)

a lil royal not so purple kush. Spring nug!


----------



## Jozikins (May 11, 2013)

Sure is pretty though!


----------



## 757growin (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Jozikins (May 11, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2652646View attachment 2652646


----------



## 420tycoon (May 11, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2652549 a lil royal not so purple kush. Spring nug!


 came out nice for a spring harvest. nice job


----------



## angryblackman (May 12, 2013)

Just a little something I tossed outside. Probably just use it for outdoor cloning. LOL


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2013)

Hey that's pretty neat ABM. where did u get that ? Is that a DYI unit ?


----------



## TWS (May 12, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2652646View attachment 2652646


----------



## angryblackman (May 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> Hey that's pretty neat ABM. where did u get that ? Is that a DYI unit ?



I had a friend that was cleaning out his garage a couple years back and gave that to me. I haven't run anything in it start to finish though. I don't have the vertical room in my tent for it. I figued I could just toss it outside and clone off of it. 

Sorry... I guess I could have told you what it is.. 

General Hydroponics Rainforest 66

http://generalhydroponics.com/site/index.php/products/systems/rainforest_series/


----------



## RollUpMikey (May 12, 2013)

Agent Orange







Greenhouse(5am-9pm) :







Light Dep crew:




























All is well


----------



## angryblackman (May 12, 2013)

Looking great man! You are gonna kill it with Budologist this year. Props and a gulp of haterade to you.  LOL


----------



## Xub420 (May 13, 2013)

ok yall. chopped it,


----------



## bluntburner707 (May 13, 2013)

Remember those starts I planted on 4/20 that you all though would flower. Nope. Plants are busting out if the cages around 100 gal smart pots. Oh snap its only may. 10 lb plants here were come.


----------



## Carmarelo (May 13, 2013)

Is this plant worth revegging? She's really starting to flower now, and pushing the trichs too; refusing to continue with vegetative growth. 

 
Most of my plants are in flower, I don't know what happened. I came home one day from a weekend getaway to them preflowering, some more than others. I think it's because I exposed them to direct sunlight too early, and didn't stave them in the shade for a week first.


Snap !  Gonna have to go easy on her.

Who says Bo can't grow?  Bo Knows. lol I got strawberries absolutely thriving from the teas I fed them last year.


----------



## Metasynth (May 13, 2013)

Just got my rec renewed...they want 300 bucks for a "cultivation" rec...lol...so I gotta get my girls paperwork up to date and displayed too...Highway robbery, and I'm sure plenty of people pay it.


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 13, 2013)

Just to start of I am in California, my limit is 12 plants so i have to decide on what 12 Im going to throw in my greenhouse.
This will be my 5th year growing, but my 3rd Outdoors.
Greenhouse is about 25ft wide, 75 feet long, 12.5 feet high
Going to be using 3 bags of Royal Gold Mendo Mix soil per plant mixed with Xtreme Gardening mykos powder
General Organics Bio-Thrive plant food(VEG) and some FF Bushdoctor Root drench
AN Big Bud and AN carbo load for flowering and a 2.5 week flush and thats it for soil and nutes. 

 Rug Burn OG from Rare Dankness
 Sour Kush Clones I picked up from a dispensary
 a "Private Reserve GSC clone i picked up in LA(could be fake,but i don't care)
 From left to right.. Bubba Kush, and 2 Platinum Blackberry Kush clones
 My biggest plants. Mars OG from a dispensary, 2 501st OG(Rare Dankness) from seed, Warda'Reek'n OG(rare Dankness) Mars OG, and OG Kush
 Healthiest 501st OG out of the two, about 2 feet tall
 Same 501st OG up close
 Mars OG
 Warda'reek'n OG from Rare Dankness
 Larry OG LST'd from a dispensary 
 The same Larry OG
 The GSC
 The same GSC from top very healthy
 and last Blue dream clone about a week old just fimmed it.


----------



## Jozikins (May 13, 2013)

Oh bro I like your style! looks like my garden, haha.


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 13, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Oh bro I like your style! looks like my garden, haha.


I'm So stoked for this season haha.
didn't get to start planting in ground till july 1st last year due to not getting the greenhouse supplies in time. they still got good size, but this year will make up for it


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 13, 2013)

Since ive never posted, I'll post a few from last season. 
 This was my Ken's Grandaddy Purple seeds crossed with a DJ Short's Indica Blueberry..Sativa pheno male crossed with the dj short blueberry. named this one Grandaddy Blueberry. Smelled like Fresh Blueberry/grape waffles and syrup
 This was a female out of the Ken's GDP seeds just starting to get very purple in 85+ weather during day and 70+ at night
 The purple GDP just before I fine trimmed the dry buds.
 one of my Grandaddy Blueberry crosses in mid flowering.
 The Gdp about 2.5 weeks from harvest


----------



## RollUpMikey (May 13, 2013)

It was a HOT one today:







Purple Kush x New York City Diesel:
(Purple starting to appear already)
(From seed)







Almost ready for their 250g holes:


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 13, 2013)

The purple GDP pheno right before it started to get purple, about week 5 of flower.
 Right side of GH with Purple GDP in front, and the rest are Grandaddy Blueberry
 A test branch nug of the purple GDP about 2 weeks from the 9 week harvest
 another of the same nugs.
View attachment 2655157 Grandaddy Blueberry right before she got chopped down.
 Granddaddy Blueberry bud shots.
 Tops of the Grandaddy Blueberry taken with flash. all photos were taken with an Iphone 4s or iphone 5


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 13, 2013)

absolutely beautiful plants and buds choosen one. looking forward to checking out your grow this year.


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 13, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> absolutely beautiful plants and buds choosen one. looking forward to checking out your grow this year.


Thanks! I'm hoping all goes well!


----------



## BigB 420 (May 14, 2013)

Here's what I'm up to this year. This is my second year growing in my back yard.

Popped some White Widow seeds that a friend gave me. I was told they are really old, which probably explains the shit germ rate (roughly 25%). They were free so I'm not too worried about it. I never planned to grow these at all this year so I'll probably use them to experiment on, try some LST, maybe mainline one of them, etc.

Got 7 sprouts so far. I have 3 more that germed but haven't shown themselves yet, and a bunch of seeds that I'm soaking in water to see if they crack open.






Some clones I'm vegging. 4 Blackberry Kush on the left, 4 OG's on the right. These will go into larger pots once they get bigger. One of the Blackberry's got a bit of a sunburn on her first day outside, but I think she'll be fine.






My Mom's enjoying some sun. 2 Blackberry's, 2 OG's.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 14, 2013)

pallet of soil packaged on 4/20 ^^

Making a 4x8 vegetables box for all my veggies. Made using 2x12 8ft boards. stacking two of them to make a two foot deep bed.


----------



## 757growin (May 14, 2013)

just thought I would share this again. Trim bin. See the golden goodnes in the bottom. An early treat for the hard work


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 15, 2013)

Went to a buddy's house yesterday and he had a few extra plants so i decided to pick this XXX OG up. had the strain before but it went into shock, and he had the other cut. one of my Platinum Blackberry kush clones didn't seem to like the 108 heat in direct sun so it got burnt to shit lol. had to replace it with this.

Any strains i get a hold of i always make sure my buddy has the same cut just so he can try it out as well. 
This will definitely be going in the GH


----------



## angryblackman (May 15, 2013)

Got part of the carport up today. Decided that I wasn't going to put the whole thing up.  I have 2 holes here and 3 holes in another part of the yard waiting for the seedlings to sex. Other than that this is what I got going for the season. I may have guests from other RIU growers and if things start to look really good I will update in here more.  



Dippy Ellsy


Wheezer's Orange OG


Chem4 x SFV OG


OmritaRx


Casey Jones/Dippy Ellsy


----------



## mwooten102 (May 15, 2013)

I'm pretty jelly about that topsy turvy.


----------



## angryblackman (May 15, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> I'm pretty jelly about that topsy turvy.


Meh don't be! I doubt I will have more than a few blunts worth at the end of the season from it.  I am looking for work so in the meantime I will be playing out in the yard. Unless someone wants to pay me to come play in thiers! LOL


----------



## Indagrow (May 15, 2013)

Is that the strawberry one? Mines only to the one hole on he bottom..damn turvy..

what's up with the solo cup trying to spread the branch structure after a top?


----------



## 757growin (May 15, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Meh don't be! I doubt I will have more than a few blunts worth at the end of the season from it.  I am looking for work so in the meantime I will be playing out in the yard. Unless someone wants to pay me to come play in thiers! LOL


Keep working on that garden and come oct u won't ever need a boss again. Keep it up abm


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (May 15, 2013)

Hey all, been following along but new to the site not quite sure how to upload pics if someone could help that'd be great. Anyhow first outdoor grow ill be guerilla growing on the edge of a beaver pond so to speak. I have seven Barney's farm crimea blue and five aurora indicas from nirvana and a delicious seeds critical sensi star. Waiting to take a few clones off of the sensi that will probably go out early June. Most are outside already the rest tonight. Advice needed. Dug 2 by 2 by 2 holes filled with native soil, tomato tone, bone meal, perlite, and top dressed with jollie gardeners top soil and cow manure compost. Made 1.5 ft diameter chicken wire cages to go around each plant. But enough text don't mean to write a book. btw I'm at 46 degrees so farther up than most.


----------



## angryblackman (May 15, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Is that the strawberry one? Mines only to the one hole on he bottom..damn turvy..
> 
> what's up with the solo cup trying to spread the branch structure after a top?


Not sure.. I got it from the Dollar Store and it said Topsy Turvy with tomatoes on it.  The solo cup is just for size comparison.


----------



## angryblackman (May 15, 2013)

757growin said:


> Keep working on that garden and come oct u won't ever need a boss again. Keep it up abm


LOL Being high isn't going to make me any cash. I smoke... not sell.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 15, 2013)

Blueberry with a few weeks left to go


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 15, 2013)

looking good mwooten, is that from clone or seed?


----------



## mwooten102 (May 15, 2013)

It's a clone from last years outdoor.


----------



## grower2013 (May 15, 2013)

hello guys I am new to the site don't really know what all I am doing hope yall don't mide I am going to add a few outdoor pic


----------



## grower2013 (May 15, 2013)




----------



## grower2013 (May 15, 2013)

can anyone tell me how to make a outdoor grow journal


----------



## Fantastik (May 15, 2013)

Quick question guys I have three unknown plants (all the same strain, just dont know what) It is a sativa....It flowered early it was my fault I could not provide with supplementing lighting when I put them out. My question is are they too far gone? Biggest flowers on top were about a 50 cent piece size. The bud smells so good!!! lolHere our some pics should I pull them or leave em? Any input is awesome thanks.


----------



## Fantastik (May 15, 2013)

grower2013 said:


> can anyone tell me how to make a outdoor grow journal


Click on your username up on top right of the page....click journal > add journal entry.


----------



## angryblackman (May 15, 2013)

Fantastik said:


> Quick question guys I have three unknown plants (all the same strain, just dont know what) It is a sativa....It flowered early it was my fault I could not provide with supplementing lighting when I put them out. My question is are they too far gone? Biggest flowers on top were about a 50 cent piece size. The bud smells so good!!! lolHere our some pics should I pull them or leave em? Any input is awesome thanks.
> View attachment 2658212View attachment 2658213View attachment 2658214



Leave them.. They are already pulling out of it.  Note the single bladed leaves coming out of the buds?


----------



## deePTokEn (May 15, 2013)

Heres what I got up my sleeve


----------



## Fantastik (May 15, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Leave them.. They are already pulling out of it.  Note the single bladed leaves coming out of the buds?


Thanks, I was thinking they were pulling out, the hairs were turning brown and all I have never witnessed a revegg so Its new to me.  I have these pruple cindy plants that are around 4 feet tall that I could tell started revegging they shot up like 5 inches in a day no joke 6 weeks old....I am stoked to see how these ladies turn out.


----------



## angryblackman (May 15, 2013)

Here are a couple of mine that are doing the same thing.


----------



## grower2013 (May 15, 2013)

all of mine has started flowering as well some are reveging and others are in heavy bloom


----------



## grower2013 (May 15, 2013)

thank you fantastic I did that and I am not seeing it cause I guess I am new maybe in a few days it will show up


----------



## TWS (May 15, 2013)

What the Hell is Growing on around here !  Looking good everyone.


----------



## Jozikins (May 16, 2013)

Fantastik said:


> Quick question guys I have three unknown plants (all the same strain, just dont know what) It is a sativa....It flowered early it was my fault I could not provide with supplementing lighting when I put them out. My question is are they too far gone? Biggest flowers on top were about a 50 cent piece size. The bud smells so good!!! lolHere our some pics should I pull them or leave em? Any input is awesome thanks.
> View attachment 2658212View attachment 2658213View attachment 2658214





Fantastik said:


> Thanks, I was thinking they were pulling out, the hairs were turning brown and all I have never witnessed a revegg so Its new to me.  I have these pruple cindy plants that are around 4 feet tall that I could tell started revegging they shot up like 5 inches in a day no joke 6 weeks old....I am stoked to see how these ladies turn out.
> View attachment 2658244View attachment 2658245


They'll turn around just fine, it'll take a while. You can top them to get rid of some of that flower and restart with some plant matter that didn't get so far into flowering. You may also want to consider _deflowering_ (giggity!) which is when you remove calyx's where there are just too many to speed up reveg and try to prevent rot-- and then you stick your wiener in it.

Also, are those hordes of spider mites I see? That's by far your biggest issue, revegging isn't even a mild concern in comparison. You're going to want to get a jump on that as soon as day breaks!


----------



## Fantastik (May 16, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> They'll turn around just fine, it'll take a while. You can top them to get rid of some of that flower and restart with some plant matter that didn't get so far into flowering. You may also want to consider _deflowering_ (giggity!) which is when you remove calyx's where there are just too many to speed up reveg and try to prevent rot-- and then you stick your wiener in it.
> 
> Also, are those hordes of spider mites I see? That's by far your biggest issue, revegging isn't even a mild concern in comparison. You're going to want to get a jump on that as soon as day breaks!


Thanks for the response...Haha Yea I was thinking about taking off some top buds to smoke anyway, as for sticking my weiner in it I will wait til october for that! ahah......No spider mites yet...I have them planted in a forest a cottonwoods which is probably the web like things your seeing....I did have some leaf damage on another plant so Sprayed them all nicely with a neem oil and some all purpose plant food.  Taking a trip to my fantastik jungle now I will double check for mites(you made me worried) LOL...along with a nice bowl of OG Kush. Have a good day.


----------



## 757growin (May 16, 2013)

some fresh peaches from the yard!


----------



## kingskate (May 16, 2013)

Here is an update of my 2 girls I'm growing, both just random dank bagseeds, looks like a mainly sativa hybrid.Next to the stem is your average pen, both in 30-60 gallons of soil. just measured them, the one on the left came in around 2 ft wide at its widest point, and 15 inches tall(tied down) and the other one came in at 15 inches tall and 14 inches wide at its widest point( took the lst off as it still wasn't growing very quickly.


----------



## piatch (May 16, 2013)

Some Agent Orange thats already about 3 ft. I hope I can make it through the season.


----------



## Metasynth (May 16, 2013)

Installed mini sprinklers on all my ladies, so looks like I'll only have to feed by hand, and that'll make my life a lot easier...literally just finished installing them and ran for the camera, so I still have to adjust them all so they're mostly just watering the pots, and not my deck. Click the pic for video. . . ..


----------



## angryblackman (May 16, 2013)

Nice!! Reminds me I have to get a hose and some line to set up the drip. You gonna run one to the turvy?


----------



## Metasynth (May 16, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Nice!! Reminds me I have to get a hose and some line to set up the drip. You gonna run one to the turvy?


I was thinking about it, I have 2 extra lines plugged in to my strawberries at the moment, but I was thinking about just extending them up to the turvies...


----------



## mwooten102 (May 16, 2013)

Thats a pretty good idea I think I may have to do that with my Turvy. 

the Malawi gold x chem 4 seed I got from TWS popped today  same with my atomic bubba seed


----------



## miguel024 (May 16, 2013)

View attachment 2659789Hello everybody,
new here to this site but here goes a pic of my outdoor in veg.


----------



## doubletake (May 16, 2013)

Nice will they fill that greenhouse up or a bigger space?


----------



## Damnecro (May 16, 2013)

View attachment 2659810View attachment 2659811 may 16th and no one at the grow site is making jokes about organics anymore lol. facing the shovel the row on the right closest first, obama, lavander, donkey punch diesal (romulan x blu city diesal). facing shovel left closest first Sickdawg (spacedawg x jack herer), timewreck which is already covered in trichomes and has a amazing shimmering haze surrounding it from that, and last runt sickdawg.


----------



## angryblackman (May 16, 2013)

Sour Cherry bud. It's revegging so I pulled the top.


----------



## miguel024 (May 16, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Nice will they fill that greenhouse up or a bigger space?


 Thats just half of the green house a hole another side like the one in pic
View attachment 2659832


----------



## TWS (May 17, 2013)

Hey, Welcome Miguel. You have any slope on that green house roof or is it gonna fill up with water and cave in when it rains ?


----------



## miguel024 (May 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> Hey, Welcome Miguel. You have any slope on that green house roof or is it gonna fill up with water and cave in when it rains ?


No i actually dont have a roof on the greenhouse .have been deciding on wether to put one on or leave it open... what do you think would be best ??? Have more pics on my page ill keep posting pic of my grow so pple can follow and advice.


----------



## miguel024 (May 17, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/655544-first-outdoor-grow-ground.html


----------



## Fantastik (May 17, 2013)

here is a video update of what I got going on...video is okay......3 different strains. Purple cindy, Blue dream, and Unknown. (thought it was cherry pie but I cant confirm So I will give it a name LOL) 
 
[video=dailymotion;xzz67h]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xzz67h_vid-20130516-164138-661_creation#.UZZtR7WyCRs[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (May 17, 2013)

another one...and truckin on!
first clone off the l.a. cheese.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 17, 2013)

View attachment 2661132Tycoons blue dream
View attachment 2661133View attachment 2661134


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 17, 2013)

Small Royal Queen Cheese feminized 2 weeks and my W Widow 7 weeks


----------



## 757growin (May 17, 2013)

Be doing my garden here after all. 10 yards amended topsoil Getting delivered tomorrow. Picked these up to.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 18, 2013)

757growin said:


> Be doing my garden here after all. 10 yards amended topsoil Getting delivered tomorrow. Picked these up to.View attachment 2661200


Are you not moving now?


----------



## 757growin (May 18, 2013)

Still don't know dyna but I won't be going anywhere till nov! just may have to meet the family after harvest.


----------



## 757growin (May 18, 2013)

Also sprouted a vast array of beans that I picked up from fellow riu'ers. Will update all on that. If u gave me beans on 4/20 I am running ur gear th is summer.


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 18, 2013)

Male or female?


----------



## Fantastik (May 18, 2013)

Kailuagirl said:


> View attachment 2662090View attachment 2662091
> Male or female?


Looks female to me...... white pistolas are a goood sign


----------



## TPT (May 18, 2013)

Kailuagirl said:


> View attachment 2662090View attachment 2662091
> Male or female?


It's a girl.


----------



## 757growin (May 18, 2013)

100gal tycoon blue dream


----------



## BeastGrow (May 18, 2013)

View attachment 2662170random bag seed
View attachment 2662171Juicy Fruit bag seed
View attachment 2662172Purple Bag seed
View attachment 2662173Juicy Fruit bag seed


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 18, 2013)

I'm feeling in the pink!


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 18, 2013)

TPT said:


> It's a girl.


So proud of my girls!
Thanks for the news!


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 18, 2013)

Fantastik said:


> Looks female to me...... white pistolas are a goood sign


Excited to see her become a teenager


----------



## grower2013 (May 18, 2013)

that would be a female


----------



## 757growin (May 18, 2013)

a lil sup lighting


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2662551 a lil sup lighting


Yeah, mine makes my back yard look like a crash site or something...you can see the glow on the trees when you pull up to the house...lol


----------



## TPT (May 19, 2013)

View attachment 2662705

If both.. Hermie


----------



## TWS (May 19, 2013)

Still waiting for most off my seedlings to sex . They are really close to telling, my eyes aren't good enough anymore to see early signs. We should know here in the next couple weeks. Going in the bigger pots in June no matter what. I'll pick my best looking ones if I have to and take a gamble. I put some of my clones in bigger pots and A sexed Drizzila in a 35 gal in ground trash can. She has the whole side yard. " Oh No, there goes Tokoyo , Go Go Drizzila ! "


----------



## fumble (May 19, 2013)

that looks fucking awesome so far TWS!


----------



## hollerbomb (May 19, 2013)

Sorry this is my firs post, Ihope it works. Here are some volunteers in the compost pile.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 19, 2013)

TWS said:


> Still waiting for most off my seedlings to sex . They are really close to telling, my eyes aren't good enough anymore to see early signs. We should know here in the next couple weeks. Going in the bigger pots in June no matter what. I'll pick my best looking ones if I have to and take a gamble. I put some of my clones in bigger pots and A sexed Drizzila in a 35 gal in ground trash can. She has the whole side yard. " Oh No, there goes Tokoyo , Go Go Drizzila ! "



Looking real nice TWS!


----------



## bhamkia (May 19, 2013)

Pineapple Chunk. From seed.


----------



## TWS (May 19, 2013)

With bright sunlight and not being way baked and tired with the help of the bifocals we have made the cut as clear as day. Funny how things show really good in a matter of days .  It was a 50/50 cut on male to female ratio and got at least one of everything except for the Huckel berry kush 0-3 and the Gogi and Herijuna are not showing yet for sure, all ready cut down two males of each and are down to one a piece. kinda iffy. Bummed I didn't get a Huckle berry but we will revist that this winter . Anyways all spots are filled and transplanted  so here we go . Can't remember everything out there so we'll circle back later .  Mojo to your grow ,


----------



## TWS (May 19, 2013)

hollerbomb said:


> View attachment 2663106Sorry this is my firs post, Ihope it works. Here are some volunteers in the compost pile.





bhamkia said:


> View attachment 2663348
> View attachment 2663349
> View attachment 2663350
> Pineapple Chunk. From seed.


 Welcome and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carmarelo (May 19, 2013)

Got some supplemental lighting going on now, time to reveg these bitches !


----------



## 757growin (May 19, 2013)

lots of sup light

Tws. I'm lovin the pool next to ur garden. Watch ur ladies floating on this raft with a beer


----------



## 420mon (May 19, 2013)

wut mon got goin on.......View attachment 2664003


----------



## TWS (May 19, 2013)

Damn mon ! very nice ! gonna be huge !


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2013)

420mon said:


> wut mon got goin on.......View attachment 2664001View attachment 2664002View attachment 2664003View attachment 2664004


Fuuuuuuuuuck...Just......Niiiiiiice mon!


----------



## 420mon (May 19, 2013)

thx guys, I will use one hoop house to go all the way and another to light dep, getting ready to flower one green crack, one GSC and a key lime pie as im down to just hash from last year, can't wait for some fresh smoke....I will be giving most of this harvest away to cancer patients and making oils for cancer treatments, my brother in law has brain cancer, hoping the oil helps him.


----------



## Metasynth (May 19, 2013)

420mon said:


> thx guys, I will use one hoop house to go all the way and another to light dep, getting ready to flower one green crack, one GSC and a key lime pie as im down to just hash from last year, can't wait for some fresh smoke....I will be giving most of this harvest away to cancer patients and making oils for cancer treatments, my brother in law has brain cancer, hoping the oil helps him.


I hope it helps him too. Keep fighting the good fight, brother!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 20, 2013)

Blue widow x bubble berry, I made these s33ds last year


----------



## fumble (May 20, 2013)

That is very pretty Dyna...and pretty frosty


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 20, 2013)

Blue Hawaiian


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 20, 2013)

fumble said:


> That is very pretty Dyna...and pretty frosty


Mahalo Mrs. Fumble


----------



## TWS (May 20, 2013)

Very nice Dyna.  Does the blue widow get really pink, pistils ? looks sweet.


----------



## ilovethegreen (May 21, 2013)

Heres a freebie blueberry diesel auto. This thing is freaking impressive to say the least. only about 67 days old from sprout, and its done in a week.!?!?!? pretty potent too. im on some new school shit !definitely didn't get big though. this one is a "mainlined" loius the 13th OG. strange plant, it only has a few normal 5 leaf fanleaves? ,most are three.


----------



## gioua (May 21, 2013)

going back to 2011 My 1st MJ grow ever.. (had an awesome mentor.. but still learned shit the hard way by insisting I could do it my way.. then failing and doing it his way)

I grew in a mop bucket.. (seriously.. this WAS our mop bucket) I was hard up for containers and felt I could grow inside anything (damn newbs)







I really had a good mentor (1st year I trimmed on the plants then dired.. LOL now I hang the whole damn thing)







yes.. I had 2 inside a mop bucket once...















I had no since of order at all

(blue water is MG for my veggies... behind the gate so my dogs dont drink it.)













By the grace of God I did ok tho my 1st year

My Bubba Kush Harvest







see I trimmed up then hung.. I noticed the flavor dif and the ease of trimming by hanging the whole plant with leaves and all.. 







the last time I grew blue dream 2011  I love that stuff







total harvest.. (I dont weigh it so I dont know.. )










2012







Mistake learned from in 2012

grow OUT not up.. going for my 1st scorg 2013!


but they were pretty













bit more order to things 2012







well perhaps not 







2013

Lesson learned plant 2013's grow in 2012! get a nice harvest in spring














better order 







save money by taking clones from the 2013 spring harvest plants..







try scrog and see what can be done..


----------



## BeastGrow (May 21, 2013)

damn looks like you got around 4 pounds for the your first harvest gioua!


----------



## Xub420 (May 21, 2013)

the mon is here! whassup! gotta love giouas posts too! BOH!


----------



## Carmarelo (May 21, 2013)

Reveg process going on. Serious shit.





Security is tight in these parts


----------



## Dyna Ryda (May 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Very nice Dyna.  Does the blue widow get really pink, pistils ? looks sweet.


First time I ever got pink pistils.


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (May 21, 2013)

Had to share, been giving the gals a few hrs of sun past 2 days, and after putting them back under their artificial I spotted some pistils. So far I can see 4 girls and one male. trying to sex as many of them out as I can, before I bring them out.


----------



## Kailuagirl (May 21, 2013)

Update on the little cheese and the widow. It has been rainy for days.....so out came the beach umbrella.


----------



## hexthat (May 21, 2013)

Lemon Larry OG reveg clone with spider security


----------



## 420tycoon (May 21, 2013)

my defense   on tycoons BD


----------



## 757growin (May 21, 2013)

royal purple lush
purp mr nice purp
Added two yards to the bed and needs bout two more


----------



## pmt62382 (May 21, 2013)

Sliver LA And LA WomanStacked,OG And Sour KushKosher KushPeace


----------



## mwooten102 (May 21, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> Sliver LA And LA WomanView attachment 2666593Stacked,OG And Sour KushView attachment 2666596View attachment 2666599View attachment 2666600Kosher KushView attachment 2666602Peace


Looking real nice PMT.


----------



## mofoo (May 21, 2013)

a quick look at mofoos ranch


----------



## Jozikins (May 21, 2013)

Love it. Cost effective and simple. No super science required.


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 22, 2013)

Still not done in the greenhouse, but these should give you an idea on how the holes are and the plants already in the ground are roughly 1.5 - 2 feet in height. The perimeter of the holes go down about 8-10 inches. so in reality the plants have almost 13 feet until the top of the greenhouse instead of 12ft.
 This is a little RugBurn from RareDankness getting kinda bushy. i topped and lst'd this one and just fimmed it yesterday.
 same Rug Burn OG
 A top of the RugBurn OG that i fimmed a few days ago.
 A pretty healthy top from one of my 501st OG from Rare Dankness 
 This is the Mars OG I planted 5 days Ago
 Tried to get a close up of the female preflowers on my 501st OG
 From the top of my 2nd 501st OG out of the 2
 This is the back of the greenhouse. the holes are 32 inches in diameter and the fans going in there will be pulling 9,500 cfms each. 
 little larry OG I lst'd and topped. looks like its going to be a nice bush!

Now i have to get back to digging and taking out weeds so i can finish up! have a good day everyone


----------



## Moss logs (May 22, 2013)




----------



## 420tycoon (May 22, 2013)

Moss logs said:


> View attachment 2667771View attachment 2667773View attachment 2667776View attachment 2667778View attachment 2667779


 was looking at the logs in the backround for moss on them... thought maybe it was way ur name came from  lol lookin good, is that only native dirt?


----------



## 757growin (May 22, 2013)

came up on this murder scene


----------



## 757growin (May 22, 2013)

Working on garden # 2


----------



## Moss logs (May 22, 2013)

420tycoon said:


> was looking at the logs in the backround for moss on them... thought maybe it was way ur name came from  lol lookin good, is that only native dirt?


Yeah, little bit of Mulch and then the rest of the bags of pro-mix i had it was just kind of dry in the picture


----------



## TWS (May 23, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> View attachment 2666975 Still not done in the greenhouse, but these should give you an idea on how the holes are and the plants already in the ground are roughly 1.5 - 2 feet in height. The perimeter of the holes go down about 8-10 inches. so in reality the plants have almost 13 feet until the top of the greenhouse instead of 12ft.
> View attachment 2666976 This is a little RugBurn from RareDankness getting kinda bushy. i topped and lst'd this one and just fimmed it yesterday.
> View attachment 2666977 same Rug Burn OG
> View attachment 2666978 A top of the RugBurn OG that i fimmed a few days ago.
> ...


 Very nice !


----------



## TWS (May 23, 2013)

mofoo said:


> a quick look at mofoos ranch


 Crap ! That's gonna be great !


----------



## angryblackman (May 25, 2013)

Messed around and ended up with a mainline. LOL



Garden shot.  One of them at least.


----------



## Damnecro (May 25, 2013)




----------



## RollUpMikey (May 25, 2013)

All is well


----------



## Jozikins (May 26, 2013)

42 Site DWC cloner. First 4 sites on the front left are GSC Thin Mint, 1 of which is designated for a very generous participant in this thread, another is for an equally generous member of RIU; and the other 2 are for me to run the second they get roots to make sure it's the real deal, lol. The last two rows are of Blue Dream, which I personally am feeling generous with 

Estimating roots in 3 more days. Very confident in my ability to get roots in 5 days total-- like a boss 






Quick question: Do some of you still have flowering plants outside? Bunch of lucky San Diego kats, I'm sure. My 4 revegging plants are revegging like mother fuckers outside and I am just a county or two above SD. Perhaps Florida, or South Texas? Somewhere more tropical, or you just have some bad ass strains that do not give a single flying fuck. I'm totally jelly, lol.


----------



## BigB 420 (May 26, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Messed around and ended up with a mainline. LOL
> 
> View attachment 2672134View attachment 2672135
> 
> ...


Nice. I'm thinking of trying that with some of my white widow seedlings this year.


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> 42 Site DWC cloner. First 4 sites on the front left are GSC Thin Mint, 1 of which is designated for a very generous participant in this thread, another is for an equally generous member of RIU; and the other 2 are for me to run the second they get roots to make sure it's the real deal, lol. The last two rows are of Blue Dream, which I personally am feeling generous with
> 
> Estimating roots in 3 more days. Very confident in my ability to get roots in 5 days total-- like a boss
> 
> ...


 Hey Jozi, when are u coming down again ? Goped is coming over today. I cut my flowering plants down it was time and the worms were coming. lol


----------



## 757growin (May 26, 2013)

I had to take down what was left of my spring garden to make room. The only ones that didn't finish where the ones I put out in late march.


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2013)

I have my drip system on a timer . Tried it out for the first time the other day with the timer set. I was awoken to the sound of spraying water. It blew some of my lines off the main line. Even with the water turned down low. I think when the timer gate opens it just sends water to fast all at once instead of like turning on the faucet. Is there pvc or abs glue I can use to glue the drip lines from blowing off ? And how to not get glue in the little holes. Maybe wire tie the lines on ? Thanks for any ideas .


----------



## angryblackman (May 26, 2013)

Gotta give way to progress! I don't see pulling anything but my OmritaRx. Just waiting on her to reveg and I don't really care about that strain as much as I did when I bought it. LOL


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2013)

Word to that ABM ! I can tell my plants have taken root in their new homes. I can see daily growth now and they are all praying on this beautiful Sunday morn. Reaching for the sky !


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> 42 Site DWC cloner. First 4 sites on the front left are GSC Thin Mint, 1 of which is designated for a very generous participant in this thread, another is for an equally generous member of RIU; and the other 2 are for me to run the second they get roots to make sure it's the real deal, lol. The last two rows are of Blue Dream, which I personally am feeling generous with
> 
> Estimating roots in 3 more days. Very confident in my ability to get roots in 5 days total-- like a boss
> 
> ...


sweet! i've Always loved Blue Dream its one of my favorites for personal smoke


----------



## Jozikins (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for the answers everybody. Makes sense, I was tripping on you guys flowering outside still! Lol, I get the short end of the stick, my stuff flowers until April, but I get frost until July! Lol, how cruel, I need a sweet green house. I'm thinking about doing a super cool micro greenhouse, with lots of low profile plants constantly rotating all season long. Going to let RIU know that you don't need a backyard to get a lot of pot out of a greenhouse, in fact, I'm going to show that you can do it right under your neighbors nose.



TWS said:


> Hey Jozi, when are u coming down again ? Goped is coming over today. I cut my flowering plants down it was time and the worms were coming. lol


I'm going out to LBC today, so I won't be able to make it down until after Finals in a week or two, tell Goped I said what's up! In two weeks though, these GSC will probably already be in 1 gal pots, so that'll be cool, right? lol


TWS said:


> I have my drip system on a timer . Tried it out for the first time the other day with the timer set. I was awoken to the sound of spraying water. It blew some of my lines off the main line. Even with the water turned down low. I think when the timer gate opens it just sends water to fast all at once instead of like turning on the faucet. Is there pvc or abs glue I can use to glue the drip lines from blowing off ? And how to not get glue in the little holes. Maybe wire tie the lines on ? Thanks for any ideas .


Do you run the rubber lines or PVC? Run PVC down each row, and then run the rubber lines from the PVC. I can't remember what they are called, but there are these little threaded plugs that you tap into your PVC line and they lock your rubber drip lines in place. I'm sure you could even stick them in there with pipe glue, but clearing your lines would be a huge bitch if they got plugged.



TheChosenOne said:


> sweet! i've Always loved Blue Dream its one of my favorites for personal smoke


Blue Dream is by far the single most grower-friendly elite strain I've ever grown. Usually these clone-only girls are a mess to deal with, but Blue Dream is truly a fine example of elite cannabis genetics. I'll be growing her forever!

OUTDOOR GIRLS 






Every girl got a hair cut except the Tranquil Elephantizer, who just seems to like growing as single stock. So the second I top her and make a clone I'll make a mom and turn her into my new SOG plant, if she makes that Purple OG, that is. Here is a pic of Jack the Ripper after her topping. each top went into that 42 site cloner, btw.






The 2 gal collection.






A more dynamic view of the topping 






I don't care how my Girl Scout Cookie cut's her hair, she's beautiful no matter what!






My 2 big beautiful curvaceous Blue Dream girls up front, and my gorgeous Pakistani Punch in back. I can't believe it, they've doubled in size or more in just 2 weeks!


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2013)

Hell yeah Jozi !


----------



## TWS (May 26, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


> All is well


 Damn Mikey. Those look like some great strains ! your cheating .


----------



## Bluntmaster626 (May 26, 2013)

what happens when you throw seeds around your yard and spring time comes around. i don't know the strain but i put it into a 35 gal. pot and its really kicking some ass.


----------



## Damnecro (May 26, 2013)

dirty garden /clean garden thank you medibles I spent half the day weed wacking to my hearts content


----------



## angryblackman (May 27, 2013)

Damnecro said:


> View attachment 2673889View attachment 2673888dirty garden /clean garden thank you medibles I spent half the day weed wacking to my hearts content


LOL Green Crack used to do that to me! I ended up killing my weed eater!  LOL "Is that steam or smoke coming off this thing..... Smoke!!!"


----------



## 757growin (May 27, 2013)

Aaahhh I have bugs what should I do!


----------



## hollerbomb (May 27, 2013)

still goin.


----------



## chamezzzak47 (May 28, 2013)

Its only May 28 but she's gonna be huge come October

60 gallon smart pot

View attachment 2675501View attachment 2675506


----------



## TPT (May 28, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2674934View attachment 2674935
> Aaahhh I have bugs what should I do!


Those are ladybugs right?? So.. I guess you troll us.


----------



## 757growin (May 28, 2013)

Yep. Ladybugs. Mantis nest and mantis. Srry just havin fun!"


----------



## mwooten102 (May 28, 2013)

I've hatched 6 mantis eggs in my garden so far this year and dumped 6 tubs of ladybugs >,< lol I go overboard with the beneficial insects. The ladybugs will breed on my asparagus which is always nice.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 28, 2013)

http://organiccontrol.com/trichogramma-3-squares12000/

I seed those and green lacewings as well. though I do have a large local population of the green lacewings already.


----------



## Carmarelo (May 28, 2013)

Don't hate me because my plants are beautiful lol 


Mystery seed. I'm calling it cherry pie, but it definitely smells like grape soda.


Vortex is really starting to perk up, and flexing. She's really loving this outdoor life!


Nice cut of Herrera. Really looking green now that they're hitting the super soil.


----------



## Damnecro (May 28, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> I've hatched 6 mantis eggs in my garden so far this year and dumped 6 tubs of ladybugs >,< lol I go overboard with the beneficial insects. The ladybugs will breed on my asparagus which is always nice.


 nematodes r my bff.


----------



## piatch (May 28, 2013)




----------



## BeastGrow (May 28, 2013)

View attachment 2676444
Juicy Fruit being tied down like a filthy whore.


----------



## Damnecro (May 28, 2013)

last time I grew tangerine dream . I expect outside it will be a beast lol


----------



## TWS (May 29, 2013)

hollerbomb said:


> View attachment 2674938still goin.


 She looks interesting . 



chamezzzak47 said:


> Its only May 28 but she's gonna be huge come October
> 
> 60 gallon smart pot
> 
> View attachment 2675501View attachment 2675506


 The only thing better then a nice set of hooters is a pair big pots. 


Carmarelo said:


> Don't hate me because my plants are beautiful lol
> 
> View attachment 2675990
> Mystery seed. I'm calling it cherry pie, but it definitely smells like grape soda.
> ...


 Your full oh it ! lol  Nice scroging ! 



piatch said:


> View attachment 2676127View attachment 2676128


 Those AO's are gonna be huge ! 



BeastGrow said:


> View attachment 2676444
> Juicy Fruit being tied down like a filthy whore.


 Ahh man ! I hanked ours down the other day, broke branches and stem junctions. These bitches gonna do some spreading. 



Damnecro said:


> View attachment 2676540last time I grew tangerine dream . I expect outside it will be a beast lol


 Now that's a hog leg there.


----------



## Metasynth (May 29, 2013)

Just found this little guy hanging out on one of my plants. I didn't buy any mantis egg sacks this year, so this little one is either from previous years breeding in the "wild", or maybe one of my neighbors gardens. . / / .....................................  .


----------



## 757growin (May 29, 2013)

Space kandy 
View attachment 2677631


----------



## BeastGrow (May 29, 2013)

757growin said:


> Space kandy
> View attachment 2677631


Beautiful lookin nug man! Who bred the Space Kandy? what are the genetics?


----------



## 757growin (May 29, 2013)

That is test gear from tga subcool.
Will be running this for a while!


----------



## TheChosenOne (May 29, 2013)

757growin said:


> Space kandy
> View attachment 2677631


looks amazing!


----------



## TWS (May 29, 2013)

Looks like jilly bean .


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (May 30, 2013)

thought id share some beautiful shatter. See through like glass


Qrazy Train moving along nicely


----------



## oreganicOG (May 30, 2013)

Me and my roommates have 24. Half seed half clones. Most in 150 gal pots all organic mostly compost teas and a little additions as needed. We have had em out a few weeks now with supplemental lighting. A few of my fave strains I'm doin is..star dog, mk ultra, GDP, black russian, holy grail kush, deep purple, and Skywalker.. my roommates r also doin a few others such as grapefruit and purple monkey balls and Corleone kush , blue dream and heavy duty fruity.


----------



## BLAZDBANDIT (May 30, 2013)

Have you smoked the blue dream x agent orange yet?? just wondering we have an excellent Pineapple express x Blue dream going around right now.


----------



## TWS (May 30, 2013)

oreganicOG said:


> Me and my roommates have 24. Half seed half clones. Most in 150 gal pots all organic mostly compost teas and a little additions as needed. We have had em out a few weeks now with supplemental lighting. A few of my fave strains I'm doin is..star dog, mk ultra, GDP, black russian, holy grail kush, deep purple, and Skywalker.. my roommates r also doin a few others such as grapefruit and purple monkey balls and Corleone kush , blue dream and heavy duty fruity.


----------



## oreganicOG (May 31, 2013)

ihve horrible internet my apologies .for some reson my attachments wont load. ihavepics l on my thread called oregon outdoor dankness 2013. ibeg u to take a look there since im currently unable to link my previously uploaded pics its a pleasure chatting. ill keep updating when i fix things. happy farming ..if anyone feels like linking my images it would be badass


----------



## oreganicOG (May 31, 2013)

mk ultra

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/2676142d1369769176-oregon-outdoor-dankness-2013-img_20130528_102434_376.jpg

my black russian..

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/2676139d1369769123-oregon-outdoor-dankness-2013-img_20130528_102443_557.jpg

nice view of our garden..

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/2676172d1369769653-oregon-outdoor-dankness-2013-img_20130528_102750_913.jpg

gdp

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/2676168d1369769604-oregon-outdoor-dankness-2013-img_20130528_102712_939.jpg

many others in my thread. illtry to keep updating. loving all u guys strains n pics...


----------



## oreganicOG (May 31, 2013)

havent smoked that, sounds dank..


----------



## 757growin (May 31, 2013)

Very nicd garden. They all look real healthy and happy.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (May 31, 2013)

Heres My TELL! 

I got I got I got:

1 x The Doctor
1 x Lemon Skunk
2 x Power Kush
3 x Durban Poison
7 x Bagseed (deeeeelicious Bagseed (possibly Widow)&#8230;. the plants LOOK amazing)
2 x Black Dominas
3 x Monsters
2 x Cheese
1 x Super Cheese
1 x Super Lemon Haze
1 x Caramelo
(most of these r already in the ground)

1 x Auto Purple (budding looks amazing)
1 x Auto Royal Dwarf (smelling good and almost ready)
1 x Auto Nefertiti (stinking)
1 x Auto Big Devil (Big!)
(all growing in 18 L pots)

1 x Auto Maxi Super Skunk (seedling)
1 x Auto Mazar (seedling)

(Jack Herer seeds are in the post! Gotta Have me some Outdoor Jack! WOW)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Happy Growing Everyone!


----------



## lykarckstar420 (May 31, 2013)

View attachment 2680252View attachment 2680253


----------



## 420mon (May 31, 2013)

View attachment 2680753sour dView attachment 2680754blue dream
View attachment 2680755View attachment 2680756View attachment 2680757key lime pie light dep
View attachment 2680758GSC light dep


----------



## CheeseKush27 (May 31, 2013)

Holy fuk mon! lovin the greenhouse nice plants!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 31, 2013)

Nice thread, I am sub'd! Here is my 2nd attempt growing outdoors. One plant only Early Skunk x Jack Herer.

View attachment 2680863

Peace

FM


----------



## lykarckstar420 (May 31, 2013)

I love to short and bushy


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 1, 2013)

All lookin great guys.. love me sum light dep.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice thread, I am sub'd! Here is my 2nd attempt growing outdoors. One plant only Early Skunk x Jack Herer.
> 
> View attachment 2680863
> 
> ...


_Oh My Oh My

I Tink I just fell in Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuvvvvvvvvvvvv

WOWzer its just so Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful!

 _


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 1, 2013)

I love this thread.. Thanks TWS for making this.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 1, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> I love this thread.. Thanks TWS for making this.
> 
> View attachment 2681533View attachment 2681534View attachment 2681535View attachment 2681536View attachment 2681537View attachment 2681538View attachment 2681539


Well put ABM, i cant wait to see your yard in a month. Looking great!

Peace

FM


----------



## ClassAcura (Jun 1, 2013)

Little peak of my grow:


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 2, 2013)

Looking great so far can't wait to see u guys' growth in a few weeks. Mine are finally over a crazy week and a half long Oregon rain. Now its time for some teal growth.. glad to be a part of this thread. Best wishes and happy farming to all...


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 2, 2013)

Wanna show offfffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 2, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> Wanna show offfffffffffffffffffffff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


THAT PLANT is str8 sexy


----------



## ClassAcura (Jun 2, 2013)

missphoebe what kind of plant is that? looks good. My Blackberry plants should look similar to yours and get dark in September.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 2, 2013)

ClassAcura said:


> missphoebe what kind of plant is that? looks good. My Blackberry plants should look similar to yours and get dark in September.


_Hey ClassAcura....... its Auto Purple from Pyramid Seeds! 
Heres what they say about it: _
[h=3]*Auto Purple is a Tasty Sativa with Robust Colours & Amazing Aromas!*[/h]*You won't believe how good Auto Purple is in every single way! The lush violet colours are really spectacular, but that's only a preview of what's to come.*
*Auto Purple Seeds taste just like sweet grape juice and fresh berries, and the aroma is tantalizingly different. You'll quickly notice these cannabis seeds smell just like black licorice!*


*Auto Purple Tastes Just Like Juicy Grapes!*
_*65% Sativa - Incredible Head Highs*_
_*Up to 200 Grams Depending on the Conditions*_
_*70 Days from Seed - So Fast!*_


----------



## ClassAcura (Jun 2, 2013)

Oh, its an autoflower


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _Hey ClassAcura....... its Auto Purple from Pyramid Seeds!
> Heres what they say about it: _
> *Auto Purple is a Tasty Sativa with Robust Colours & Amazing Aromas!*
> 
> ...


Thats a nice plant MISS, plus it taste like grapes and smells like Black Licorice.....thats my favorite flavor of jelly beans. How much longer does she have left before harvesting?

Peace
FM


----------



## nuggs (Jun 2, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> I love this thread.. Thanks TWS for making this.
> 
> View attachment 2681533View attachment 2681534View attachment 2681535View attachment 2681536View attachment 2681537View attachment 2681538View attachment 2681539


looking good 
sir


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats a nice plant MISS, plus it taste like grapes and smells like Black Licorice.....thats my favorite flavor of jelly beans. How much longer does she have left before harvesting?
> 
> Peace
> FM


She has about 2 weeks to go! I think! Not so good @ stoned maths....................... (teehheee)


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 2, 2013)

nuggs said:


> looking good
> sir


Thanks Nuggs! I told you I didn't have much going on at the moment.


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 2, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> She has about 2 weeks to go! I think! Not so good @ stoned maths....................... (teehheee)


Must be SUPER leafy. Looks like it still has about 4-5 weeks from that pic.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 2, 2013)

I topped my plant about 2 weeks ago and it had done some moderate bushing out since. Today I figured I'd try out a bit of bondage on the largest branches, so I tied down 4 main branches. Apologies for the poor quality picture...I'm going to find my camera so I can take better pics.


----------



## TWS (Jun 2, 2013)

Everyone has been topped a few times and lst'd. sweet tooth x super sunshine daydream  super sunshine day dream  jack the ripper  super sunshine day dream  drizilla  crater lake  Agent orange drizilla    My veggie garden. Look at the size of those pumpkin leafs    Thanks everyone for sharing at show & tell 13 !


----------



## TWS (Jun 2, 2013)

My last and only seedlings of Herijauna and Bodhi's Gogi og showed females. I was worried .  I have a spot for these next indoor season and now get to check them out outdoors. First run of the fall !


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 2, 2013)

I like your setup TWS, very nice plants. I hope someday I can grow like you guys, simply awesome.


----------



## m0t0keS (Jun 2, 2013)

whats everyone using for nutes??? im new to the outdoor and really dont wanna mess things up lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 2, 2013)

Guanos and Teas for me.


----------



## TWS (Jun 2, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I topped my plant about 2 weeks ago and it had done some moderate bushing out since. Today I figured I'd try out a bit of bondage on the largest branches, so I tied down 4 main branches. Apologies for the poor quality picture...I'm going to find my camera so I can take better pics.


 She's gonna bust out of her shell now and kick ass !


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> She's gonna bust out of her shell now and kick ass !


Haha. I hope so. In all honesty, if I can harvest a couple ounces dry I'm going to consider it a success and just try to improve from there. I made a couple mistakes (that I'm aware of) along the way that slowed her down, but now I think now I've got her happy.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Haha. I hope so. In all honesty, if I can harvest a couple ounces dry I'm going to consider it a success and just try to improve from there. I made a couple mistakes (that I'm aware of) along the way that slowed her down, but now I think now I've got her happy.


Call me crazy but I am a firm believer in some stress is good for a plant, especially when they recover!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 2, 2013)

m0t0keS said:


> whats everyone using for nutes??? im new to the outdoor and really dont wanna mess things up lol


I am using a bunch of stuff, baseline is Fox Farm but I also use Fish Mix, Alg-a Mix, Silica, SM-90, Fox Farm Trio (Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, Cha-Ching).

Tea: Earthworm Castings, Great White, Molasses, Distilled Water and brew for 48 hours and she is ready for use.

I use all of this for both my indoor and outdoor, although I use less for my outdoor cause if you prepare your soil correct you can get away with out having to feed that much. I am still learning about outdoor growing, its completely different than indoor growing IMO. I am much better at Indoor then Outdoor. lol

Peace

BKB


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 3, 2013)

All teas and Guanos and a tad bit of roots organics line Buddha grow and bloom later. We pride ourselves in our array of simple teas that obviously do the trick . I wish I had better internet up here on the hill ide love to upload new pics of the ladies. They're killin it.. hopefully soon I'll show of more recent pics.. Until then happy farming .


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a fertilizer wizard. So I do everything... the right way. Lol.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 3, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am using a bunch of stuff, baseline is Fox Farm but I also use Fish Mix, Alg-a Mix, Silica, SM-90, Fox Farm Trio (Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz, Cha-Ching).
> 
> Tea: Earthworm Castings, Great White, Molasses, Distilled Water and brew for 48 hours and she is ready for use.
> 
> ...


 for me, compost, and 16-16-16, 30 day, slow reless. so far so good


----------



## ClassAcura (Jun 3, 2013)

I am using Osmocote in the soil and X Nutrients Grow, Micro, and Bloom when watering. I also am using X grow and bloom spray.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 3, 2013)

Let the Screen of Green Begin


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> Let the Screen of Green BeginView attachment 2683998View attachment 2683999View attachment 2684000View attachment 2684001



Is that a Tennis Court Grow??? Plants look great


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 3, 2013)

For veg and most of flower I mixed up DirrtyD's soil mix. For later flower I will probably use cheap Liquinox Bloom 0-10-10. LOL I also have Sea Blast but I might just mix up some teas. I have some time to sort it out and several options.


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 3, 2013)

My mk ultra right now.


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 3, 2013)

The black russian


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 3, 2013)

The eddy lepp?? Mystery strain from Humboldt I can't find any details on.. help needed..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 3, 2013)

very nice oreganicOG!!!


----------



## 757growin (Jun 3, 2013)

grand doggy purp. The purp went with the leaves.


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> very nice oreganicOG!!!


Thank u sir.. lots of love in those ladies. Can't wait to get pics of all of them up.


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Heres an update
[video=youtube;zVyNliTl_R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVyNliTl_R4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

-*Bud*


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 4, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> Let the Screen of Green BeginView attachment 2683998View attachment 2683999View attachment 2684000View attachment 2684001


I think they're competing with those palm trees behind them


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 4, 2013)

Been flowering for a while I hope it doesnt try and reveg cause im sure in the hell not moving it everyday to finish


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 4, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Heres an update
> [video=youtube;zVyNliTl_R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVyNliTl_R4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> -*Bud*


Nice shit man!!! 

please esplain main lining ??


----------



## 757growin (Jun 4, 2013)

Go check the organics sec ^^ 
Go to subcools old school organics there is a thread on mainlining


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 4, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Heres an update
> [video=youtube;zVyNliTl_R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVyNliTl_R4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> -*Bud*


That purple stalk was insane! Nice plants!

Peace
FM


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 4, 2013)

757growin said:


> Go check the organics sec ^^
> Go to subcools old school organics there is a thread on mainlining


Yaaaa buddy, 

That thread is the shit and explains perfectly how and what to do... Since I have experience with LST I think I can handle this my next grow.

Did he also top them ??? I think he did ....


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 4, 2013)

I've never grown any type of OG Kush, but I know now I'm going to have to start growing many more, she's quite the stunner 

This is an Alien OG at a little over 6 weeks

Just sweatin'


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 4, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> I've never grown any type of OG Kush, but I know now I'm going to have to start growing many more, she's quite the stunner
> 
> This is an Alien OG at a little over 6 weeks
> View attachment 2686113
> ...


damn i would smoke the crap out of that ganja plant


----------



## hexthat (Jun 4, 2013)

What kind of bug is this?
View attachment 2686249

I had more on the plant, only one stuck around though.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 4, 2013)

That's a badass predator bug, I forget the Latin name for it.

I got the idea to pin my topsy turvy plant down so the steam is straight and just have the leaves turned around for the light...think leaves can twist that much?


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jun 5, 2013)

5th week into light dep flowering. 












































All is well


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jun 5, 2013)

And for those of you that got a cut of my Purple Princess this year... here's some finished flowers from her sisters 2 wks ago indoors:


----------



## blaze530 (Jun 5, 2013)

This is what i got revving up for 2013, these plants here are revving up gears and are almost in top speed

View attachment 2686482View attachment 2686485View attachment 2686481View attachment 2686480


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 5, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


> 5th week into light dep flowering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit all is well!!!! Nice plants bro and wax, do you have a pump for purging your wax? Thats the only reason I am growing outdoor, to make WAX! My indoor is flower smoke but outdoor is my wax!

Keep up the great work man!

Peace

FM


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jun 5, 2013)

Yup, the majority of that will be waxed. I don't use vacuum's. They don't work on getting out 100% bad impurities. The way I do it leaves no residuals. My honeycomb gets tested and comes back negative.


----------



## mushroom head (Jun 5, 2013)

How do you do your honey comb then?


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn mikey your killing it with the light dep!


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> No shit all is well!!!! Nice plants bro and wax, do you have a pump for purging your wax? Thats the only reason I am growing outdoor, to make WAX! My indoor is flower smoke but outdoor is my wax!
> 
> Keep up the great work man!
> 
> ...


Im lost..... woz going on?...... ganja wax?.......


----------



## 757growin (Jun 5, 2013)

^^^check the concentrate forum

Round 1 top dressing


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 5, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> damn i would smoke the crap out of that ganja plant


Furreal huh.. I cannot wait !!


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 6, 2013)

757growin said:


> ^^^check the concentrate forum
> 
> Round 1 top dressing
> View attachment 2686724


I'm surprised Kellog's doesn't sponsor you. Looks like a nice blend for some real monsters..


----------



## Fantastik (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Xub420 (Jun 6, 2013)

Open Show and 2nd Harvest revegger. L.A. Cheese!


and then... 
Orange kush. I lost my agent orange though


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 6, 2013)

No pics as of right now but lesson learned, I will never plant this early again and I will ensure all plots are 100% ready before planting. I had chicken wire around them and holes / smart pots filled but forgot the slug bait... Of 64 plants starting I'm down to 18...Live and learn. Pics soon.


----------



## piatch (Jun 6, 2013)

They are starting to stretch their legs a little. I'm hoping they go into overdrive in these coming months!


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 6, 2013)

Got to messing around in the garden today. Job search done for the day and I got to spend some time with the little ladies.  


Jhod58vw's PMC = Purple Cookie Monster aka (Girl Scout Cookies Bagseed) Took this just before topping for a clone. 


Getawaymountain's Island Afghani


Orange OG


Left to right

Orange OG, Dippy Ellsy, and Getaway Mountain


Clones getting some sun. 


The Turvy


Clones. PCM Casey Jones, and Orange OG


----------



## 757growin (Jun 6, 2013)

That purple cookie monster of his looks so good. U should be in for a treat abm!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 6, 2013)

Looking lush ABM!


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 6, 2013)

The dippy ellsy grows strange. looks like all 3 fingered leaves. would be good for disguising it as another plant in the garden if that is a known phenotype trait


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> The dippy ellsy grows strange. looks like all 3 fingered leaves. would be good for disguising it as another plant in the garden if that is a known phenotype trait


probably re-vegged


----------



## fumble (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn Angry...looks awesome


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yes it is a reveg but it didn't flower too hard to begin with. I already can tell I am going to need to keep her cut low. I don't know what the stretch is on her but a 100% will put her at my roofline.


----------



## nick559 (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought id finally join the party! . First pic is whole plot(7 plants in 45 gallon pots, 4 in ground). Second pic is a sour D, I have 3 in total. Third pic is Purple Kush, I have 4. Fourth is a Strawberry OG, I have 2. Fifth is a Og only have 1. Next two pics are My guards, Blue brindles. Last is some trainwreck X Kush


----------



## 757growin (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm way behind but here's a few
Tycoons purple mr nice purple
Tycoons blue dream
Royal "not so" purple kush


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 7, 2013)

nick559 said:


> I thought id finally join the party! . First pic is whole plot(7 plants in 45 gallon pots, 4 in ground). Second pic is a sour D, I have 3 in total. Third pic is Purple Kush, I have 4. Fourth is a Strawberry OG, I have 2. Fifth is a Og only have 1. Next two pics are My guards, Blue brindles. Last is some trainwreck X Kush View attachment 2689552 View attachment 2689556 View attachment 2689557View attachment 2689558View attachment 2689559View attachment 2689553View attachment 2689554View attachment 2689555


Cute puppies, and that purple kush looks content as well!.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 7, 2013)

dam nice training on the blue dream 757. Thats gonna bush up reallll nice


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

I figured I would add my bunch on this beautiful Friday afternoon in sunny Cali!!!!

(Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Pre-98 a cross I made

Sour Diesel x Blueberry

Querkle Rain (Querkle x Purple Rain) made by a grower who recently passed away, Cowboylogic.

Has anyone used this stuff before?? I got a free bag of it but havent used it yet.


Keep them pics coming, I love looking at all pics!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

757growin said:


> I'm way behind but here's a few
> Tycoons purple mr nice purple
> Tycoons blue dream
> Royal "not so" purple kush
> ...


Are you running CFLs for supplement lighting or to keep from flowering? I grew out a Royal Pure Kush before, I actually crossed it with a Power Skunk, its a lovely strain RPK!

Peace

FM


----------



## 757growin (Jun 7, 2013)

I love the rpk. Smells amazing and so hashy
 and yes to the sup lighting


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 7, 2013)

INSECT FRASS is the shit! Ill break it down for you. Its exoskeletons of crickets and other insects. Think of it like this, the rain forest is home to billions and billions of insects and they are constantly being recycled on the jungle floor providing nutrients to the canopy. 

Dont get me wrong this is not insect frass from the jungle but its from cricket farms where the crickets die and are made into frass. 
Ive herd there are nematodes in the frass that are dormit. I cant prove this but i herd to from a reputable source. I dont know they're exact make up, i was pretty high when i was getting the low down, but its also a good fungal food. I use it when i make my teas and when i transplant. You can never use too much. Also when use super soil you can top dress when it around weeks 5-6-7 if you notice fading. The 2-2-2 works great for keeping plants happy without using a high nitrogen guano or something in that nature.


----------



## TheMedicalMan (Jun 7, 2013)

Glad to see everyone starting off the season strong! I decided to get my girls outside a little on the early side this year and they seem to be flourishing. Covered plants with buckets on nights before a frost and removed them early morning. Frost resistance seems fairly high on this g13 strain.


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok so I planted this 1 bag seed April 29th ..I'm in Ohi ..."she's" goin great now....I feed her a little miracle grow all porpuse pellets.... And she was in miracle grow soil ... Then I transplanted her into a soless mix from Wal-Mart ....she's in like t a 3 gallon pot... About 40 days old...

I just started started flowering her by bringing her inside in the closit for 12 hours... Will this work ? Should I feed her bloom nutrents ? When ?

I've never had a successfull grow ...

Last edited by justme44255; 06-07-2013 at 05:40 PM.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 7, 2013)

What nutes are you working with? So you mean to tell me that you bring your plant inside and outside every day on a 12 hour schedule??? How big is the plant, is 3 gallons going to be enough to finish her? A pic would help too!

Peace
FM


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 8, 2013)

_.......Auto Royal Dwarf - 2 weeks from ready - reaching for the sky coz she is so Happi 2 b alive & buddin' - - - 
_


----------



## Carl Spackler (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that what you have is the Assassin Bug (Zelus renardii). Definitely a good guy to have around. Hell on leaf-eating/skeletonizing insects and caterpillars.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 8, 2013)

Last year I did the outdoor and move indoor at night when she was flowering... Whad a pain in the Arse. 
this time I am just leaving them outdoors 247


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 8, 2013)

yep. i burned some calories moving in and out with those fuckers. but worth it!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Last year I did the outdoor and move indoor at night when she was flowering... Whad a pain in the Arse.
> this time I am just leaving them outdoors 247





Xub420 said:


> yep. i burned some calories moving in and out with those fuckers. but worth it!


Thats dedication right there, although I make my plants work for me not me work for them


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 8, 2013)

*..
Ok so I planted this 1 bag seed April 29th ..I'm in Ohio ..."she's" goin great now....I feed her a little miracle grow all porpuse pellets.... And she was in miracle grow soil ... Then I transplanted her into a soless mix from Wal-Mart ....she's in like t a 3 gallon pot... About 40 days old... 

I just started started flowering her by bringing her inside in the closit for 12 hours... Will this work ? Should I feed her bloom nutrents ? When ? I've never had a successfull grow ...IMAG0039.jpg*


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I figured I would add my bunch on this beautiful Friday afternoon in sunny Cali!!!!
> 
> (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Pre-98 a cross I made
> View attachment 2690093
> ...


Plants look great! Love your crosses. Was Cowboy a member here on RIU? I feel like I've had a few conversations with him. I'm bummed to hear that he is passed, but it's nice that you are able to carry on his plants for him.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes Joz he was until RM3 got his site up and running and then he went there! Real cool guy and class act too! Shame he passed but at least he isnt suffering and is chillin with the Ganja Godz!

He grew Purple Rain on here with a few people, thats the other half of his Querkle Rain, he crossed TGA's Querkle with the Purple Rain from a Colorado Club I believe. I was lucky enough to get some of his crosses.


Joz you ever use this Insect Frass stuff? Anyone??? 
Peace
FM


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yes Joz he was until RM3 got his site up and running and then he went there! Real cool guy and class act too! Shame he passed but at least he isnt suffering and is chillin with the Ganja Godz!
> 
> He grew Purple Rain on here with a few people, thats the other half of his Querkle Rain, he crossed TGA's Querkle with the Purple Rain from a Colorado Club I believe. I was lucky enough to get some of his crosses.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I got a big ass bag of Insect Frass around here from a few years back back when they were selling it in zip-lock chemist bags with envelope labels on it. I haven't used it in a bit, but last time I did it was because I had some nasty fungus gnats, and I freaked because I thought they were root aphids which I had just got over. I top dressed with insect frass and mixed it into the soil when I did my next round. Works really well, smells like god awful vomitting shit, scares away insects and feeds your plants. Over all I say it's a great product. I was about to mix up some super soil for transplants, so I think I'll go dig it up.


RIP to ColaCowboy. I hope it was peaceful. But those strains sound great. I do absolutely recall being part of a purple rain thread when I first started growing. Was that around '09 or '10? His crosses look great, and your Jack cross is off the hook!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

It was Cowboylogic not ColaCowboy.

Yeah I think I might of read somewhere that it works against insects but couldnt sell the product as an insecticide so they sell it as a plant food. Not sure if there is any truth to that, just trying to remember what I read on this Insect Frass.

Thanks bro and I am going to find that thread.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

Here it is Joz

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/354287-got-rmh-beans-purple-rain.html


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> It was Cowboylogic not ColaCowboy.
> 
> Yeah I think I might of read somewhere that it works against insects but couldnt sell the product as an insecticide so they sell it as a plant food. Not sure if there is any truth to that, just trying to remember what I read on this Insect Frass.
> 
> Thanks bro and I am going to find that thread.


I'm sorry. I don't think I knew him in that case, I was confused. It works pretty alright as a preventative, not so much as a solution. When I used it as a top dressing, I had the same issue as with all top dressings; the little bastards just started coming in and out of the bottom of my pots. Although I did notice they were a lot less vigorous after having to relocate to the bottom of my pots.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 8, 2013)

You know how growers post their bud pics with a lighter next to it as a reference for size, well I am using my 64 gallon trash can. lol This will give you an idea of how large she is. I still have a good solid 2 - 1/2months of veg time and then I guess I have to prepare for the stretch. Never grew a plant this large. Live and learn.


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;vxZ9Z3LOZgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxZ9Z3LOZgM[/video]


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 8, 2013)

Looking good Bud!


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 9, 2013)

here is pic... if it will show ...i am using miracle grow pellets... shes about 1 1/2 feet tall ...idk shit about growing... so please help .... yes i bring her in every 12 hours... i put her outside from 8 a.m. sun up .. till 8 p.m. sun down ...besids that she is in my dark dark closit ...


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 9, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> here is pic... if it will show ...i am using miracle grow pellets... shes about 1 1/2 feet tall ...idk shit about growing... so please help .... yes i bring her in every 12 hours... i put her outside from 8 a.m. sun up .. till 8 p.m. sun down ...besids that she is in my d
> ark dark closit ...View attachment 2692208


.

Depending on where you are, they should be fine to be put out permanately. I would dig a nice big hole, go buy some promix or a nice soil with perlite for drainage and add some compost or manure along with worm castings. Plant it outdoors and watch it grow. Make sure you use chicken wire around the plant if animals are bad in 
your area. Slug bait works wonders as well because they can dessimate a plant very quickly.


----------



## zack66 (Jun 9, 2013)

Purple widow and purple kush. Outside for 2 weeks now. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Jun 9, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Purple widow and purple kush. Outside for 2 weeks now. Let the fun begin!


Your gonna have a hedge row of plants come august


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 9, 2013)

zack66 said:


> Purple widow and purple kush. Outside for 2 weeks now. Let the fun begin!



WOW Very Nice Ladies U Have There! 

Can't wait to go see if mine have grown... haven't seen them for a while!...

... will post pix ....


----------



## BlackTuna (Jun 9, 2013)

They start off small but they do tend to like it here in my backyard


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 9, 2013)

DankBudzzz said:


> .
> 
> Depending on where you are, they should be fine to be put out permanately. I would dig a nice big hole, go buy some promix or a nice soil with perlite for drainage and add some compost or manure along with worm castings. Plant it outdoors and watch it grow. Make sure you use chicken wire around the plant if animals are bad in
> your area. Slug bait works wonders as well because they can dessimate a plant very quickly.


I am in Ohio... and no i am flowering her NOW.. i want bud now lol..i have been taking her inside for 12 hours of darkness..... when should i see sex?when should i add nutrents ? .. somone please help


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jun 9, 2013)

GSC starting to thrive! I love the color off this one.
 THis is the Platinum Blackberry Kush doing really good right now
full shot of the Platinum Blackberry Kush
and another  lol not big yet, but its gonna be over 6 feet tall.
 Full shot of the GSC
 Another of the GSC
little closer of the GSC, I'm really stoked for this one
some of the new growth on the XXX OG
full shot of the 501st OG from Rare Dankness
 501st OG about 2.5 feet tall and the healthiest plant i have right now.
 My Afghan Hells Angels from Rare Dankness. Thankfully i got this clone back from my buddy! 
 Really healthy new growth from the 501st OG
 I LOVE this green from the 501st OG
 little Fire OG clone i had to pick up because my blue dream is no longer with me 
 The XXX OG
 and another of the XXX OG. its really starting to grow fast! 

I'm so stoked for this season! this is my favorite time of the year to see the beautiful green on these plants.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## hexthat (Jun 9, 2013)

full sun and 100+ temp, hard to keep it loving these conditions

(Lemon Larry OG )x ("The Third Dimension x Grand Daddy Purple"F5)


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 9, 2013)

Rough go this season with frost and heavy rain, rabbits and slugs, heres some that survived thus far, I have two decent sized ones that survived an early frost and two others that were big but got completely stripped from the frost, I was sure they were dead so I left them for a few weeks and went back and was surprised to see them starting to come back, others are a few clones of the big guys which are chemdawg iranians, and a few white kush seedlings. My last patch that I haven't been too in a while got completely taken by slugs and rabbits, 12 plants gone, I have a few seedlings started but am depending on the few big ones with another month and a half or two of veg to produce.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are a few pics of my progress with LST. The first pic shows all the middle growth coming up after tying the mains down. The rest are some closeup shots...hopefully the pics will get better as I learn to use this camera. I've gotta say, I'm pleased with how she is progressing.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 9, 2013)

more picss


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 9, 2013)

Juicy Fruit, Purple Indica, and Random strain. All bag seed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 10, 2013)

hexthat said:


> full sun and 100+ temp, hard to keep it loving these conditions
> 
> (Lemon Larry OG )x ("The Third Dimension x Grand Daddy Purple"F5)


We might be in the same area! Lol, I just moved to my new location and its too effin hot! Dry heat though. Plant and genetics look good!

Peace

FM


----------



## hexthat (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you here is my first harvest of 2013


should get another one bigger and better around normal harvest

harvested 6/8/13 that is https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/666613-13-days-before-summer-solstice.html
harvested when it was 106 thought that was hot enough to dry it


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 10, 2013)

hexthat said:


> Thank you here is my first harvest of 2013
> View attachment 2693685View attachment 2693686
> 
> should get another one bigger and better around normal harvest
> ...


_.... that is freaky looking stuff....... but I Like It _


----------



## hexthat (Jun 10, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> _.... that is freaky looking stuff....... but I Like It _


Yeah it is. I have never seen Purple Kush come out so fluffy. Did I do something wrong? Last year when I put a clone out and harvested it like normal I got rock hard buds. Was it because it kind of revegged/flowered at the same time? 

A lot of my outdoor turns out fluffier then it should, but always drenched in trichome resin. What do I do wrong?


----------



## hexthat (Jun 10, 2013)

Too much N?


----------



## TPT (Jun 10, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> WOW Very Nice Ladies U Have There!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do guerilla??


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 10, 2013)

TPT said:


> You do guerilla??


_... a bit!_

lol

Heres a guerilla pic................


----------



## TPT (Jun 10, 2013)

I just idolize you!!!

..da hell you find that wall?? Not the best option if you growing in a private (remote) area of someone else imo. Both for you & for the owner.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 10, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Here are a few pics of my progress with LST. The first pic shows all the middle growth coming up after tying the mains down. The rest are some closeup shots...hopefully the pics will get better as I learn to use this camera. I've gotta say, I'm pleased with how she is progressing.
> 
> View attachment 2693259View attachment 2693260View attachment 2693261View attachment 2693263


Nice job man, Bend her like a pretzel !!! She likes it


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 10, 2013)

TPT said:


> I just idolize you!!!
> 
> ..da hell you find that wall?? Not the best option if you growing in a private (remote) area of someone else imo. Both for you & for the owner.


_Its.... my .... special .... wall!

Love that wall!

LOL Its actually a huge ruin... on a piece of land near mine... no one has been there in the 20 plus years I have lived here....

Im thinking its - like - the - Best - place - everrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

xmissx_


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;7IjgZGhHrYY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IjgZGhHrYY[/video]


----------



## TPT (Jun 10, 2013)

I really don't have a good feeling about this kinda areas. some years ago i wanted to do my 1st (succesfull) grow & i have a remote house near mine. The old lady who had lived there had passed some years ago & her relatives was almost in the other side of the country & i never remember to see them all those years. You know where i'm gettin at... Well.. a few days before i start it (fortunately) her son appears. The house had literally grow vegetation roof to bottom and this guy remembered now that he has a remote house in the other side of the country. By then, he visit us at least every 2nd summer. And another time i had see a neighboor lookin if the house had anythin with some value (old laundry & similar stuff). Be careful with those areas. You can really be caught by surprise.


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 10, 2013)

Shes on her 5th day of flowering...
I haven't added any nutrients lately..(should i ? ) but she got some healthy rain water today when she was outside...
I expect ill see sex in about 10 more days...
If i see buds... should i add bloom nutrients ? 

thanks to all that help out ... im a noob... 

i need all the input i can get ... thank you ..


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd start bloom nutes now... "She" needs them for these buds you are waiting for


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 10, 2013)

.
.... Awesome ! ..  .. thanks for the input IndaGrow ....i need all the help i can get .. i was going to use miracle grow bloom pellets ... its all i can get my hands on and afford... wil that be fine ? ... BTW .. HOW DOES SHE LOOK ? what would you guys say ? does she look normal ? healthy ? good stalk ? good pre shoots ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 10, 2013)

Her breast look marvelous !


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jun 11, 2013)

Strains shown: Purple Kush x NYC Diesel, Purple Cadillac, Girl Scout Cookies, Agent Orange, Cannatonic x Platinum Cherry Pie, Blue Chocolate.


----------



## BigB 420 (Jun 11, 2013)

Very nice Mikey. Love all those blue and purple colors. Looks tasty.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 11, 2013)

Which one is show in pic 3, 5, 10 ? Tasty looking sativa dom


----------



## nowhereland (Jun 11, 2013)

iam assuming you light dep'd those, when did you start? iam in the bay too and i wanna do this next year, i couldnt this year cause plants didnt show sex


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn Mikey! Killin it boy!


----------



## hexthat (Jun 11, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


> Strains shown: Purple Kush x NYC Diesel, Purple Cadillac, Girl Scout Cookies, Agent Orange, Cannatonic x Platinum Cherry Pie, Blue Chocolate.


Reminds me of indoor/outdoor very nice colors. Do you move them indoors at night?


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 11, 2013)

It's funny how things work out. This sexy little round thang is my new favorite in the garden.

She's a Vortex, but I named her Short Round. "Doctor Jones, no mow pawachute, no mow pawachute."


Still in a reveg state


Herrer still going. I had to cut her back a bit because she kept budding on me.

 
Got a good chuckle from this


Ancient Organics Primal Harvest Seabird Guano seems to work well on strawberries as well


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats a juicy looking strawberry bro, very nice work!


----------



## 757growin (Jun 11, 2013)

These will be my weekly 3 update
Tycoons blue dream


That top shot is for u kev!
Tycoons purple mr nice purple

Rpk


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 11, 2013)

Whos Breast ?


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 11, 2013)

The mk ultra today.. lookin so healthy so far..


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 11, 2013)

oreganicOG said:


> The mk ultra today.. lookin so healthy so far..


MK Ultra done the right way. Good job.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 11, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> MK Ultra done the right way. Good job.


Thank u fellow farmer. Its one of the many all organic ladies were crank in out this season. I'll have more pics of the other strains soon  jus want yo also wish all u guys a wonderful season and may we all be bless by the ganja gods and heal many in the process!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 12, 2013)

I'd rep you again if I could Woot, that is the most impressive garden of revegging girls I've seen in a minute (still have love for AngryBlackMan though!)

Is that a topsy turvy ganja plant I see peeking through in the top of the pic?? I wanna see some o dat!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 12, 2013)

I got wheezers romulan and I'm amazed. Fuckin plants thro out qp a plant indoor in soil. Wish I could thro one outside wat a monster it would be


----------



## ClassAcura (Jun 12, 2013)

My grow:


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 12, 2013)

I just can't resist! Here are my beautiful all organic big girls this season, 2 Blue Dream and 1 Pakistani Punch, my cross in 7 gal pots who are extra desperate to be transplanted (you can really see it in PP's leaves) and I bought a whole truck full of 55 gallon drums that I'm going to paint white, cut in half, and transplant. Got a hell of a deal!






Hey TWS, check this Phat 'n' Fruity is throwing pistils like crazy. She normally an early bloomer? I figured it could be a end-of-life signal from needing to be transplanted real bad, so I popped her in 7 gal yesterday.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish there was a thread that everyone grew and put all there bud in a pile for me to donate . First dibs status


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice plants Joz, those are some healthy ladies there!!!


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 12, 2013)

Started some new babys in my spar room... 

- 24 hour light cycle .... 2 sets of day light spectrum florescent tubes from Walmart ...(1) 23 watt cfl ...... total lumens are probly 10,000 at least
- Box Fan To simulate Natures winds ...
- put them in Big yougurt containers... they work well for me ... i like starting in 6'' pots ...im not good with anything smaller
- Soil is some old miracle grow soil... but it seems to be working well ...
- using some all purpose nutrient pellets 10-10-10
- not sure on exact age of these little ladys.. i need to buy a calender to hang on wall.. lol

ill keep everyone updated.... and all help and comments are always appreciated ... thank you for all who give input ...

.


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 12, 2013)

first 15 plants are about 3 weeks old after veg. for about 30 days indoor under cfl, the rest of the plants are 45 days old i took some of pictures 30 days and 45 days after to compare the growth , cost of maine potting soil and miracle grow nutes thanks for let me show my girls, also i need help on how many ouces each will produce and this is guerrilla grow.


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 12, 2013)

quick revegger update. within two weeks of the last pics i posted they are kickin ass! 
LA Cheese:


unknown stankiness:


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 12, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> quick revegger update. within two weeks of the last pics i posted they are kickin ass!
> LA Cheese:
> View attachment 2696507View attachment 2696509View attachment 2696510
> 
> ...


Hell yea, team reveg unite !! We got some funky looking plants, but it's aight.


----------



## hexthat (Jun 12, 2013)

10" teen female my neighbor traded me a for some weed cause he is out, been growing it for month+










My neighbor gave me this for free. He thinks it's a male but I'm skeptical.














​


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

I just planted my other plant in the ground. Its another cross I made. I dug a nice size hole for her. Now I got 2 plants growing outside in the ground. The one in the back is the largest plant I ever grown, I still got 2 months to veg with them both.



Peace

BKB


----------



## 420mon (Jun 12, 2013)

just another small update, started clones 3-12-13 all are clones from harborside except the GSC
blue dream today 6-12-13
sour d today 6-12-13
gsc today, is actually bagseed from GSC, crossed or pollinated from? who knows 6-12-13
key lime pie light dep 6-12-13 they are like 2ish maybe 3ish weeks into flower......this is also clone from harborside started 3-12-13


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice little update with monster plants!!! Those are some beautiful genetics there!!! Is that Sun Shade you are using? What % is it and did you score a deal on it cause it looks like a lot of material.


----------



## 420mon (Jun 12, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice little update with monster plants!!! Those are some beautiful genetics there!!! Is that Sun Shade you are using? What % is it and did you score a deal on it cause it looks like a lot of material.


Thanks!!! Yea alot of sun screen, most of it from home depot i think 6x20 around 30 bux a roll had to get 3 this year.... Some is from 2 years ago when I only did the ends of the hoophouse, then some from last year cuz I wanted more airflow I did the ends and the sides and I had to buy some this year because the greenhouse is bigger plus im doing light dep, next year I hope to have a professional greenhouse alot of what i have is stuff i had laying around, or from my last 2 grows etc...

Sun screen helps me keep pest out and more privacy, its pricey but I figure it is worth it and pays for itself in the long run.....


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

420mon said:


> just another small update, started clones 3-12-13 all are clones from harborside except the GSC
> View attachment 2696773blue dream today 6-12-13
> View attachment 2696774sour d today 6-12-13
> View attachment 2696775gsc today, is actually bagseed from GSC, crossed or pollinated from? who knows 6-12-13
> View attachment 2696776View attachment 2696777View attachment 2696778key lime pie light dep 6-12-13 they are like 2ish maybe 3ish weeks into flower......this is also clone from harborside started 3-12-13


Gorgeous ladies there StripperMAN.. I love how bushy and delicious they look and also props on homemade cage to keep them ladies upright.


----------



## 420mon (Jun 12, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Gorgeous ladies there StripperMAN.. I love how bushy and delicious they look and also props on homemade cage to keep them ladies upright.


Cant see anymore but there is a smaller one inside of them here are some older pic of key lime pie, same concept just smaller and with thin bamboo poles, plants got so bushy u cant see them anymore once they outgrew the smaller cage, .....here is a old pic of the key lime pie

So once they outgrow the bamboo and smaller cage you can't see it and, " it starts looking like it aint holdin up so well again" I make a bigger one with bigger and taller redwood garden postView attachment 2696880

P.S. keep it kind of loose and do it before they are already falling all over the place, they will stretch the tape and make it tighten up as they grow.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 12, 2013)

Also got to love the token 5 gallon bucket in the foreskin.... I mean foreground


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 12, 2013)

420mon said:


> Thanks!!! Yea alot of sun screen, most of it from home depot i think 6x20 around 30 bux a roll had to get 3 this year.... Some is from 2 years ago when I only did the ends of the hoophouse, then some from last year cuz I wanted more airflow I did the ends and the sides and I had to buy some this year because the greenhouse is bigger plus im doing light dep, next year I hope to have a professional greenhouse alot of what i have is stuff i had laying around, or from my last 2 grows etc...
> 
> Sun screen helps me keep pest out and more privacy, its pricey but I figure it is worth it and pays for itself in the long run.....


I went to about 4 different Nursey thinking it might be cheaper and it was even more expensive then Home Depot and Lowes. That stuff is expensive but it rocks man!


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 12, 2013)

Still going good.


----------



## fumble (Jun 12, 2013)

Looking good Angry


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 13, 2013)

.
... Hey every one... HAVE U EVER GROWN THIS ??? !!!

It Was one crazy mutant.. its the only pic i have of her.. she was some good bud to.. crazy white hairs... i wish i woulda takin a bud pic.. 

.View attachment 2697450View attachment 2697450View attachment 2697450idk why its not showing pic.. sry .. ill try to fixView attachment 2697450


----------



## Damnecro (Jun 13, 2013)

Oregon Kay (wrex x jack the ripper) wrex '08sickdawg (jack herer x spacedawg) donkey punch diesel (romulan x blue city diesel) that's the good news lol here is the patch that was swamped out We took few of the living plants left and raised them up in 20 gallon pots with their bottoms cut out. and put new ones where the others failed


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 13, 2013)

My MutantView attachment 2697688 i grew a few yrs backView attachment 2697688

*.
... Hey every one... HAVE U EVER GROWN THIS ??? !!!

It Was one crazy mutant.. its the only pic i have of her.. she was some good bud to.. crazy white hairs... i wish i woulda takin a bud pic.. 

*


----------



## piatch (Jun 13, 2013)

They are both really thriving, but this one is bigger boned with a lot more growth. This one is a little smaller boned but has tighter growth. Both are over 4' now and doing well. I'm interested to see what they look like with another month of veg.


----------



## TWS (Jun 13, 2013)

She's gonna be a beaut !


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 13, 2013)

4.5 weeks from seed


----------



## nick559 (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> She's gonna be a beaut !


I agree!!!!!


----------



## piatch (Jun 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I just planted my other plant in the ground. Its another cross I made. I dug a nice size hole for her. Now I got 2 plants growing outside in the ground. The one in the back is the largest plant I ever grown, I still got 2 months to veg with them both.
> 
> View attachment 2696746
> 
> ...


Yours as well. That is one buxom lass!!!


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I agree!!!!!


LOL @ gonna.....


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 13, 2013)

.
just 7 days into flower and i think she might be gitting ready to show sex ...

im going to feed her bloom nutrent miracle grow pellets tommaro.. and give her a watering.. i think its been at least a week sence i watered her

.


----------



## danny909 (Jun 13, 2013)

Stacked Og .







Vintage.







Other idunno what strain ??


----------



## danny909 (Jun 13, 2013)

All planted from seed outdoor all day.. Giving them fox farm nut. Didnt germ . Straight to soil.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

danny909 said:


> All planted from seed outdoor all day.. Giving them fox farm nut. Didnt germ . Straight to soil.


What size container are you going to finish them in? Nice plants!

Peace
FM


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 14, 2013)

Doubles anyone ???


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

Tennis Court SCRoG!!!! Growing that Maria Sharapova OG!!! Those plants look just as sexy as Sharapova.


----------



## BigB 420 (Jun 14, 2013)

Love the tennis court. Those plants are big already. I'm jealous. My plants are still kinda small.


----------



## danny909 (Jun 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y. ... Leaving them in there going threw some shit at home so just gonna leaving them in there.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 14, 2013)

danny909 said:


> F.M.I.L.Y. ... Leaving them in there going threw some shit at home so just gonna leaving them in there.


Good luck man, I am pulling for ya, those are going to get very large in a month!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nothing special, just popped in, peeped a little, and thought I might contribute a little.
These were vegged for 2 months under CFL's, then thrown outside into 14+ hr/ day of natural sun.
Pics from last Saturday, right at 3 weeks from flip.
Purple Kush in a 5 gal. pot
.
Sour Diesel in a 5 gal. pot
.
Bagseed clones in about a 1 1/2 gal. pot, not cared for-actually when I chopped the branches from my indoor grow over the Winter, I didn't think about making clones, just shoved them into a cup of soil sitting there for shits and giggles.
.
.
Link to my thread if anybody is interested, I try to post weekly updates every Saturday.
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/632050-2-new-seeds-started-outdoors.html


----------



## NickiRay (Jun 14, 2013)

How tall is your sour d? mine were only 2 feet.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 14, 2013)

NickiRay said:


> How tall is your sour d? mine were only 2 feet.


3 weeks from the flip, after the 2 months veg, she's about 4' tall, counting the 5 gal. pot.
I'm hoping she's done with the stretch........
I'm trying to keep low pro, due to the nosy neighbors.
I'll put up new pics tomorrow in my thread if I remember, and it's not raining....
The damn rain beats them up for a couple days and makes them look sad, but the clones are catching up to the SD and the PK, they are within a couple inches of each other height wise now, LOL.


----------



## Herbicide (Jun 15, 2013)

Figured i would show my ladies off a little bit 
Blue Og fimm'd once at the fourth node, vegged all plants 2 months indoors. Been outside for a little over a month now. Og kush x Trainwreck bagseed in the back of the picture.

Come check them out :https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/653381-finally-some-pictures-worth-showing-4.html


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 15, 2013)

Our ladies in the Oregon sunshine


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 15, 2013)

oreganicOG said:


> Our ladies in the Oregon sunshine


Damn OreganicOG! I like your style. Nice garden.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 15, 2013)

oreganicOG said:


> Our ladies in the Oregon sunshine


That's nice man.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 15, 2013)

oreganicOG said:


> Our ladies in the Oregon sunshine


SOOOO FUCKING JEALOUSSS!!!! AAARRRGGGHHHH!!!

You're greenhouse, she is so beautiful, and you're plant's, they make me crave the Oregon sunshine myself, they just make it look so delicious!



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to oreganicOG again.



*


----------



## piatch (Jun 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> She's gonna be a beaut !


I just topped her again today. She's really hitting her stride.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 16, 2013)

Hey Jozikins. I have no clue if that's a pic of you or not but its a bad ass picture. Reminds me of some Harlem Shake. I am new around here and just have a question. Why the bullet section on your post. Is that something you wrote or a moderator diving up props? Just curious.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 16, 2013)

High all!

Been meaning to post in this thread for a while now, and have enjoyed viewing all the good work thus far. I took a long walk today, and snapped a few pics. These are a few pre-98 bubba crosses enjoying the sunny day along with hundreds of native plants. If I didn't know precisely where these were, I probably would never have found them on my first return visit.

Peace


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 16, 2013)

The GDP original cut ..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> She's gonna be a beaut !


Damn, dude, that's pretty!


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 16, 2013)

Ahh man! These outdoor plants........ They are so beautiful.


----------



## piatch (Jun 16, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Damn, dude, that's pretty!


Thanks man. With only a couple girls I can give them a lot of attention.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 16, 2013)

oreganicOG said:


> The GDP original cut ..


That's nice man, I had a GDP seed that I tried and really wanted, because I just LOVED the Purple Urkle when I was back on the West Coast, but now I am making do with a Purple Kush, and I think I'm gonna be happy with it anyways.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

Brotherdoses said:


> Hey Jozikins. I have no clue if that's a pic of you or not but its a bad ass picture. Reminds me of some Harlem Shake. I am new around here and just have a question. Why the bullet section on your post. Is that something you wrote or a moderator diving up props? Just curious.


Haha, thanks bro, yeah that's me in that picture. That was a few years back when I started up my first grow room(s) and had a big ass 3 story to myself. But the ganja market floods like never before and I had to move on to smaller things, still have a lot of fun though  

When you try to give someone rep (that little sheriff's badge down there on the other side of the "Reply" and "Reply With Quote" under each post) but you've already given them rep without spreading it around to other's first, that notice will pop up when you try to submit the rep. So since I cannot actually boost their rep, I can at least give them the compliment of copying the notice and pasting it in my post. So they knew I at least tried, haha, so sentimental. 

I like the clones in the compost bag though, reminds of Chicita Banana. Lol.

You got plants bro? Post them up here! It's show and tell


----------



## TWS (Jun 16, 2013)

sup everyone, hey Jozi ! Everything is going great for the most part. I've been top dressing with Kelp and alfalfa meal and guanos. I have giving them one feeding of vegg tea. Brewing up some act tea right now. I think it's the boost they need. some seem just a little off beat. I did lose a good plant. I believe from over watering or root rot. Right after I topped the piss out of it , it went down hill with no saving it. They are starting to need watering more often. A lot of my clones went to flower so I hope they all re vegg fine and start soon here. I even had a seed go to flower. Doesn't really matter if I lose a little bit of time. With them hanked over and mega topping some are all ready close to touching each other and 1/3 of my height limits with month and a half of vegg time left. My Drizilla on the side yard is gonna be huge and my gogi og I put in it's final pot is growing fast. I'll get a pic when they catch up from topping. grow em big


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## TWS (Jun 16, 2013)

I had a Pure afghan landrace that use to run the same colors as your first pic. Had a querkle that would do that to. very nice.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 16, 2013)

I got some plants but they are indoor. I didn't want to post them in a outdoor thread. I would think that would be a newbie thing. I'm learning how to roll. lol


----------



## fumble (Jun 16, 2013)

RollUpMikey said:


>


got Damn!!! You do some beautiful work Mikey! Love the mainlines.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 17, 2013)

fumble said:


> got Damn!!! You do some beautiful work Mikey! Love the mainlines.



I second THATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!

_(actually dribbling down my chin!)_


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 17, 2013)

I would love to peove to my self wheezers cut is romulan and not Blue dream . Everyone that smokes ur swears up and down Its bd


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 17, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> I second THATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!
> 
> _(actually dribbling down my chin!)_


Get a napkin to wipe it off


----------



## 757growin (Jun 17, 2013)

Some other flowers!


----------



## 757growin (Jun 17, 2013)

N the weekly 3
Tycoons bd. Bout to fill a hundred gall in width in a month
Purp mr nice purp
Royal purple kush


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Tennis Court SCRoG!!!! Growing that Maria Sharapova OG!!! Those plants look just as sexy as Sharapova.


I think it's more the Serena Williams OG because they're completely owning that court.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 17, 2013)

And totally stacked like a brick house ^^^


----------



## 420tycoon (Jun 17, 2013)

757growin said:


> N the weekly 3
> Tycoons bd. Bout to fill a hundred gall in width in a month
> Purp mr nice purp
> Royal purple kush


look at em grow!!! damn, they love that socal sun.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 17, 2013)

my kind of woman 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sakYf5qQjW4


----------



## BlackTuna (Jun 17, 2013)

Topping her or tying her down.

Tied down seemed best.

Thai, Northern and Southern.

Kinky frickin Thai,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 17, 2013)

You need a taller CMU wall. LOL


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Jun 17, 2013)

Location: San Francisco Bay Area Backyard medical grow.
Seeds germinated first week of march, 5'x3'x.5" raised bed and 2' deep.
Soil: Clay soil, clodbuster, z-compost,, homemade compost, forrest compost.
Fert: Espoma tone, blood meal, bone meal, fish emulsion, etc

Comparison between same age plant: in container and soil/train


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice LST !!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 17, 2013)

CHIHUAHUA said:


> Location: San Francisco Bay Area Backyard medical grow.
> Seeds germinated first week of march, 5'x3'x.5" raised bed and 2' deep.
> Soil: Clay soil, clodbuster, z-compost,, homemade compost, forrest compost.
> Fert: Espoma tone, blood meal, bone meal, fish emulsion, etc
> View attachment 2703117View attachment 2703118View attachment 2703119View attachment 2703120View attachment 2703121View attachment 2703122View attachment 2703123View attachment 2703124View attachment 2703125View attachment 2703126


This is EXACTLY what I wanted to do this year, I just couldn't get it all together in time 
+Rep for kicking ass and building up the clay soil!

This deserves a blow-up:











Can someone else rep this guy for knocking it out of the park this season?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 17, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Topping her or tying her down.
> 
> Tied down seemed best.
> 
> ...


Cool,,,,,,,,, this was my last one.......Closet grow, trying to keep the height down.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 17, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> This is EXACTLY what I wanted to do this year, I just couldn't get it all together in time
> +Rep for kicking ass and building up the clay soil!
> 
> This deserves a blow-up:
> ...


Done.
Nice grow, agreed!
Edit, will send to Chihuaha


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 17, 2013)

CHIHUAHUA said:


> Location: San Francisco Bay Area Backyard medical grow.
> Seeds germinated first week of march, 5'x3'x.5" raised bed and 2' deep.
> Soil: Clay soil, clodbuster, z-compost,, homemade compost, forrest compost.
> Fert: Espoma tone, blood meal, bone meal, fish emulsion, etc
> View attachment 2703117View attachment 2703118View attachment 2703119View attachment 2703120View attachment 2703121View attachment 2703122View attachment 2703123View attachment 2703124View attachment 2703125View attachment 2703126


I wish I had that much room to spread my shit out and do more than the 3 plants I'm squeaking out now.
Yours are looking very nice.


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jun 18, 2013)

A little over 2 weeks old, I see everyone elses crop taking off BIG I can only help but think that I might have started a little too late but I guess if I get an ounce per plant ill be cool.

white widow on the left northern soul on the right


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 18, 2013)

MADVILLAIN.CA said:


> A little over 2 weeks old, I see everyone elses crop taking off BIG I can only help but think that I might have started a little too late but I guess if I get an ounce per plant ill be cool.
> 
> white widow on the left northern soul on the right


They should be a little bigger than that, but they also look soaked. Remember, moist but not drippy. It's not porn, lol 

I've thrown plenty of plants out in July before, you'll get a QP without too much effort. Just give them a decent sized container, and love the shit out of them, love them with your money <3


----------



## gioua (Jun 18, 2013)

some from today..


lst


















she's ugly as heck now... was my spring harvest + mom to fall harvest clones now revegged bubba kush.. so she will pretty up soon enough


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 18, 2013)

After looking at the incredible grows you guys are doing, I decided that I need more. I popped 4 Mr. Nice G13/Skunk seeds into starter pots, will grow in either 5 gallon buckets or pick up some 7-10 gallon smart pots...hoping to get 2 ladies, but I won't be mad if I get more. Damn you guys...


----------



## 757growin (Jun 18, 2013)

Same boat here^^^^


----------



## BigB 420 (Jun 18, 2013)

I say cram them in lol. I started with a plan for 6, that turned into 8, that turned into 12, now I have 11 clones and 6 from seed. If I get 3 girls from seed that will be 14 haha. The wife better warm up her scissors. 

Oh and I made more clones today... *evil laugh*


----------



## 215caligrown (Jun 18, 2013)

just took this picture today *Gorilla Sour Maui* (Emerald Triangle


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 19, 2013)

215caligrown said:


> View attachment 2704884 just took this picture today *Gorilla Sour Maui* (Emerald Triangle



Nice looking bush you have there sir.... And I love me some BUSH


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 19, 2013)

hey guys, this is an awesome thread... i love outdoor grows and this is a good Idea to get a pool of pics from all different.
Good stuff guys everyone has had some sick ass shit. Budologists ... i love your videos... and your dogs haha. and seen some sick outdoor scrogs on here also. good job
thought id post some ladies i got going. i think i have 15 total in 3 diff spots this year and only got a pic of like 5 a couple of these pics are of same plant.. but mostly bag seeds from unknown but solid strains that i took out of my own smoke bags. and 2 jack Hs, that sadly i didnt get till like 10 days ago, but they both broke ground already so im pretty excited. gonna do topping and LST. u can see i got a nice early start topping on the 4th true node of one of the pics. another is like 2-3 ft tall and sadly only on its 2nd top... the keeper of that lil patch was slacking . but let me know what you think... seriously gonna try to find a sic Guerrilla grow patch before next season. some of u guys have inspired me lol.


one of the pics is the baby that just got topped on the window sill when it was like day 10. i think its like day 25 now... thats my start up window and then @ about 2 inches they go into a pot and their designated home lol


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 19, 2013)

reveggerrrrr. cheese update show and tellers!


...and this is what she was before first harvest in march:


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 19, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> reveggerrrrr. cheese update show and tellers!
> View attachment 2705410View attachment 2705411View attachment 2705412


holy shit man that cheese looks unique as hell... havent seen buds like that really. Rep for u sir.


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks. its my first reveg experience. i accidently let them flower in march so, i thought, hey i need smoke now and later. so i did the work and carried those girlies in and out 12/12. was worth it. only got like an ounce, but worked for me.


----------



## nick559 (Jun 19, 2013)

getting big


----------



## nick559 (Jun 19, 2013)

sour D Sour D Strawberry OG Strawberry OG Sour D Kandy Kush Purple Kush Sour D OG Purple KushPurple Kush


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Is the trampoline in pic 10 so that you can inspect that top of those lrg fucking ladies ? LOL. 
I love what you have done to the place!!


----------



## james42 (Jun 19, 2013)

The one with the shovel next to it is Iranian g13. The other is critical sensi star. 
I have 9 Iranian g13s and 6 of the critical sensi star out right now. Should be a good harvest this year


----------



## 808HI (Jun 19, 2013)

Yo nick, what kine nutrients u stay running? Those girlies are beautiful. Can't wait to watch them start to swell up. Plus one rep from me. Alojahz.


----------



## TWS (Jun 19, 2013)

GooeyBreeder Stocks...

Sicberry
Lvaberry
Lemon Gooey (Limited Packs)
berry mania
zinn x berry mania
berry mania
zinn x gooey

Bodhi Stocks....

blue tara
cheech wizard (limited Packs)
dream lotus
goji og
rku road kill
lucky charms
prayer tower
snow leopard
tigers milk
sunshine daydream

Dynasty Stocks...

blue heron
caramel candy kush
cosmic brain
caramel cough
crator lake
drizella
huckleberry kush
mochalope
ssh f4

sonic stocks.....

mind control
jungle cheese 
p69
lemon pursang
pursang haze f2
heavens highway
pursang x pursang #6
pursang x pursang #1
jacks cleaner x pursang #6
agent o x pursang #6
parvati
pursang x shimla



http://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/site-announcements/201361033-auction-countdown.html


----------



## nick559 (Jun 19, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Is the trampoline in pic 10 so that you can inspect that top of those lrg fucking ladies ? LOL.
> I love what you have done to the place!!


 Thanks, I hope they get huge.


----------



## nick559 (Jun 19, 2013)

808HI said:


> Yo nick, what kine nutrients u stay running? Those girlies are beautiful. Can't wait to watch them start to swell up. Plus one rep from me. Alojahz.


 The soil was kellogs patio plus with extra perlite added, and some cow manure. Used Vitamin b-1 during transplant. I was feeding with fish fertilizer till today I started MG all purpose with some Superthrive. MG worked great for me last year at half strength. Going to be using kool bloom for flower..


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 19, 2013)

Sliver LA And LA Woman


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 19, 2013)

I've got tons of awesome pics from rollupmikey's outdoor light dep, when i have a chance i'm gonna put a slideshow together, for now heres a little sample. GirlScoutCookies from seed.

Big props to rollupmikey!!!!!!


----------



## Budologist420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Cannatonic x Platinum Cherry Pie. Grown outdoor light deprivation by rollupmikey.


----------



## 420tycoon (Jun 20, 2013)

Very nice sounding, thanks for the pm. Gonna stock up soon with my beans


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 20, 2013)

.ok .. so its her 15th day flowering and she has showed she IS a FEMALE


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 20, 2013)

Like I said before. "Mikey is gonna kill it!"


----------



## gioua (Jun 20, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> reveggerrrrr. cheese update show and tellers!
> View attachment 2705410View attachment 2705411View attachment 2705412
> 
> ...and this is what she was before first harvest in march:
> View attachment 2705430




reveggers just look ugly IMO... but I still love em.. I have taken a bunch of clones from this mom so I can deal with the ugo for a bit.. lol

my bubba kush


----------



## biscuitkid (Jun 20, 2013)

so im tryin to compete with you guys lol sorry for the sideways pic don't know how to switch it around gdp,huckleberry kush,dj short blueberry,gsc (from seed) woooooooooooo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 20, 2013)

nick559 said:


> getting big View attachment 2705653


No fair, I cannot do these huge med grows right in the backyard...nice work.


----------



## biscuitkid (Jun 20, 2013)

heres a few more close up pic if u can see purple stem! dj short blueberry! I forgot I had skywalker og also out there lol few more pics


----------



## biscuitkid (Jun 20, 2013)

I keep forgetting some so heres the list 1.DJ short blueberry,2. huckleberry kush,3. ken's GDP,4. BF pinapple chunk, 5. bio-diesel sour deez x Williams wonder, 6.GSC (from seed),7. RP skywalker og


----------



## biscuitkid (Jun 20, 2013)

dynasty seeds Huckleberry Kush'


----------



## biscuitkid (Jun 20, 2013)

n everything is from seed which you probably already know except bio-diesel which was a clone givin to me


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 20, 2013)

Just snapped a few pics of the garden.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 20, 2013)

congrats mikey!! That shit is pure fire!!. That gsc has my mouth watering


----------



## gioua (Jun 20, 2013)

nick559 said:


> sour DView attachment 2705663 Sour DView attachment 2705675 Strawberry OGView attachment 2705678 Strawberry OGView attachment 2705674 Sour DView attachment 2705664 Kandy KushView attachment 2705666 Purple KushView attachment 2705667 Sour DView attachment 2705668 OGView attachment 2705670 Purple KushView attachment 2705671Purple KushView attachment 2705672





Watch out for that bear loose in Visalia..


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 20, 2013)

heck yeah abm! my darn topsy killed 2. or i did. im not having luck. fuck i just figured. im using garden soil in it. should have more potting maybe, drainage prob?


----------



## RollUpMikey (Jun 20, 2013)

I got 10 of those Cannatonic x Plat Cherry Pie beans with your name on them @Budologist420. Hopefully you get a super dark pheno with the GSC's.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey guys, you think my neighbors know? lol.






And some White Fire OG Kush crumble I just finished up. Smells fucking amazing. Raskal's WiFi OGK is by far the best seed representation of Fire OG, no doubt.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 20, 2013)

Here it is my BIG MAMA! Shes a SFV OG. Just put her in a one gallon to stretch her feet. LOL I gota keep it small. Thank God for indoor!


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 20, 2013)

And to think! I was telling my girl you had to down size.  Very nice.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 21, 2013)

Brotherdoses said:


> Here it is my BIG MAMA! Shes a SFV OG. Just put her in a one gallon to stretch her feet. LOL I gota keep it small. Thank God for indoor!


I ran SFV OG for a long time. Great staple product, but have seen why some people call it "unstable" for breeding. My results were still much better than the stories I had heard, and my buddies results were amazing! Is that a CaliConnection recreation or the original?


----------



## james42 (Jun 21, 2013)

My Iranian autoflower and the ak auto that got chopped yesterday. The Iranian autos should be done in a couple weeks.


----------



## TWS (Jun 21, 2013)

Man I want to run SFG and Tahoe. Kapt said he would get me the real Tahoe cut , that was two months ago. How is swerves Tahoe ?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 21, 2013)

I've got 2 tahoes indoor and the nugs are huge. I wanted another cut to mother for indoor but alas there were none to be had.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Man I want to run SFG and Tahoe. Kapt said he would get me the real Tahoe cut , that was two months ago. How is swerves Tahoe ?


If I still had the SFV I'd give it to you. The only person I know that is still running it, you don't want to work with. You know who. My buddies Cheeseburger cut, which I have, is a better representation of SFV OG than Swerves. It's really amazing, and I'd love you to run it.

I haven't run Swerve's Tahoe yet, and I don't remember who did on here, but I know he's probably on your friends list. From what I can see Swerve's Tahoe is AAA+ with a duplicate pheno of the original cut. Same with his Original Sour Diesel. I don't know about the new batch, but I still have beans from the old batch that make all the club owners cough up a damn lung.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hey guys, you think my neighbors know? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats some tasty looking HASH bro.... Did you use dryice or a mechanical press.. I used a dry ice n a mircron bag 90i think or 120, but shaked her too hard and long and used a hand press and got super green powder.... Next time I will make the changes..

How did you make that...


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 21, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Thats some tasty looking HASH bro.... Did you use dryice or a mechanical press.. I used a dry ice n a mircron bag 90i think or 120, but shaked her too hard and long and used a hand press and got super green powder.... Next time I will make the changes..
> 
> How did you make that...


 safe solvents, pm me for details. I won't hoard the good info.

Edit: Well, I won't hoard all of it, but some of it. I don't want the local competition to be too steep


----------



## 757growin (Jun 21, 2013)

Two weeks of growth from tycoons blue dream!


----------



## pmt62382 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 21, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guys, this is an awesome thread... i love outdoor grows and this is a good Idea to get a pool of pics from all different.
> Good stuff guys everyone has had some sick ass shit. Budologists ... i love your videos... and your dogs haha. and seen some sick outdoor scrogs on here also. good job
> thought id post some ladies i got going. i think i have 15 total in 3 diff spots this year and only got a pic of like 5 a couple of these pics are of same plant.. but mostly bag seeds from unknown but solid strains that i took out of my own smoke bags. and 2 jack Hs, that sadly i didnt get till like 10 days ago, but they both broke ground already so im pretty excited. gonna do topping and LST. u can see i got a nice early start topping on the 4th true node of one of the pics. another is like 2-3 ft tall and sadly only on its 2nd top... the keeper of that lil patch was slacking . but let me know what you think... seriously gonna try to find a sic Guerrilla grow patch before next season. some of u guys have inspired me lol.
> 
> ...


Hey guys! thought id give a lil update. the 2 lil Jack herrahs are trucking along like day 3 or 4 since groundbreak. my george W bush is looking amazing. really good growth since the top. theres a pic of my tallest one doing its thang. im not super happy with that one. and then 3 newly transplanted ladies into their final resting spot! lmk what u think.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 22, 2013)

Dude! I would think a Cali Connection recreation. It is from Lo Key Manor in Homeland. I believe Cali Connect is in the Hemet area, next to Homeland. Where is the original cut from? All I know is what I have read on line. I find all this pheno and clone only stuff to be interesting. Its crazy to think that you could be smoking something from the same seed line and it wont even be similar to the original cut. Or not even from the same line. I have just recently learned about stabilizing and back breeding. It has opened my eyes quite a bit. I got a journal entry now. You should check out my current run.


----------



## gioua (Jun 22, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2708133
> View attachment 2708139
> Two weeks of growth from tycoons blue dream!


Blue Dream KICKS ASS!


----------



## gioua (Jun 22, 2013)

taken 6-18-13






this am







taken 6-19-13








today







taken 6-19-13







today







super cropped her 6-19-13







today







today


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 22, 2013)

Hell yeah, patio and deck growers unite!!



Brotherdoses said:


> Dude! I would think a Cali Connection recreation. It is from Lo Key Manor in Homeland. I believe Cali Connect is in the Hemet area, next to Homeland. Where is the original cut from? All I know is what I have read on line. I find all this pheno and clone only stuff to be interesting. Its crazy to think that you could be smoking something from the same seed line and it wont even be similar to the original cut. Or not even from the same line. I have just recently learned about stabilizing and back breeding. It has opened my eyes quite a bit. I got a journal entry now. You should check out my current run.


Had to edit this because I'm tired as hell and got a bunch of shit switched up  :

Probably is, and I don't think it's Cali Connect that runs primarily in that area, I think he's closer to West LA, and I've heard West Covina too. I might be mixing up my information, you might be totally right. Either way, I think it's SinCity Seeds that runs a lot out of Hemet. I know, I know, Sin City is in Las Vegas, but I hear they work with people in Hemet. Lol. There is some dope as fuck cut-only gear coming in and out of Hemet area right now, but watch your back in Hemet. Bunch of fucked up shit goes down over there and in SJ.... Lol, Homoland, anyways...

Swerve did a god damn good job on many of his strains, he's had his up and downs just like any breeder doing it on his scale, but overall he satisfies for sure. I haven't ran any of his recent SFV OGK gear, but back crossing into his f3 with the Chem sure did a hell of a lot better than crossing it with a F1 with similar lineage. Even though the Afghani #1 lineage was only a generation away, the cross did not yield as many stable phenos as a same gen Chem cross. Having only participated in 2 hybrids, 1 being my own, my knowledge is not expansive, and my vocabulary probably isn't proper for the subject.

But, if you got a current run post dat shit up son!


----------



## gioua (Jun 22, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hell yeah, patio and deck growers unite!!


heck yeah you cant roll a chair on dirt 
(above is a bubba kush and grapefruit)


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> If I still had the SFV I'd give it to you. The only person I know that is still running it, you don't want to work with. You know who. My buddies Cheeseburger cut, which I have, is a better representation of SFV OG than Swerves. It's really amazing, and I'd love you to run it.
> 
> I haven't run Swerve's Tahoe yet, and I don't remember who did on here, but I know he's probably on your friends list. From what I can see Swerve's Tahoe is AAA+ with a duplicate pheno of the original cut. Same with his Original Sour Diesel. I don't know about the new batch, but I still have beans from the old batch that make all the club owners cough up a damn lung.


 Which one would you chose ? The Budda Tahoe or the Tahoe ? I'll take a cheeseburger to go please ! In the fall .  bout to post up a few picks, be back in a few. I think he doesn't have the SFG anymore. said it got old ?


----------



## 757growin (Jun 22, 2013)

Swerve has brought back or has a new svf og. Can't remember what he said. So I bought a pack of fems. All hermed or where males. Ran his boss hog an couple other strain with similar results. I think he is all bout $ now and doesn't give a shit bout his genetics. Cali connect is done imo


----------



## ClassAcura (Jun 22, 2013)

A few pics of my plants:


----------



## ClassAcura (Jun 22, 2013)

How do I rotate the images so they display correctly?


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 22, 2013)

ClassAcura said:


> How do I rotate the images so they display correctly?


You have to rotate prior to uploading.

I thought that since I am not doing a thread this summer I would still give you all a little roll call as of now. If you have any questions hit me up. 

Here we GO!!!!
Left - Getaway Mountain Right - Cheese Surprise


Dippy Ellsy


Getaway Mountain


Blue Dream x Orange OG


Island Afghani


Louie XIII OG


Jhod58vw's Purple Cookie Monster (GSC Bagseed)


Orange OG


Poison Warp


In the turvy I have Dippy Ellsy and Orange OG


Orange OG


GSC Thin Mints from Jhod58vw


Left - GSC Thin Mints Right - Black SS


Kryptonite Kush


Midnight Express


Casey Jones


Dog


Omrita RX


Chem4 x SFV OG


Midnight Express


Purple Cookie Monster (Jhod58vw's GSC bagseed)



That's it! Thanks for checking it out and sorry for the long post.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 22, 2013)

Wow, super lineup! Orange OG really intrigues me, what's the cross?


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 22, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Wow, super lineup! Orange OG really intrigues me, what's the cross?


Agent Orange male x Tahoe OG female = Orange OG 

It's got a VERY distinct taste and smell. Stem rub is straight citrus essence and the Blue Dream x Orange OG is like a rotten orange. It's amazing!


----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## TWS (Jun 22, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> You have to rotate prior to uploading.
> 
> I thought that since I am not doing a thread this summer I would still give you all a little roll call as of now. If you have any questions hit me up.
> 
> ...


 Mary, Mary quite contrarie my how your garden has grown !  Great re start !


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks! I believe I would be where you are now or at least having a harvest by now though. I guess it's all cool as long as I can last till harvest. LOL


----------



## biscuitkid (Jun 22, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Agent Orange male x Tahoe OG female = Orange OG
> 
> It's got a VERY distinct taste and smell. Stem rub is straight citrus essence and the Blue Dream x Orange OG is like a rotten orange. It's amazing!


sounds yummy I want some rotten orange lol


----------



## Fantastik (Jun 22, 2013)

Things are moving nicely here at the Fantastik forest.
Some of the gang. 10 BLUE DREAM/3 CINDYS/AND 3 UNKNOWN some type of HAZE....
This is a purple cindy strain HG (probably will try an mother since HG has been experiencing issues.)
This is the a blue dream....all of my dreams have shot up like rockets....


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 22, 2013)

757growin said:


> Swerve has brought back or has a new svf og. Can't remember what he said. So I bought a pack of fems. All hermed or where males. Ran his boss hog an couple other strain with similar results. I think he is all bout $ now and doesn't give a shit bout his genetics. Cali connect is done imo


So, I had to Google Swerve. Interesting info. There is even stuff on this site. Fuckin sweet. Know I know a little more. LOL thanks y'all!


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 22, 2013)

I started a journal for the flowering stage. Here is the link. But viewer beware..... its indoor.

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog29047-grow-2-day-1-flowering.html


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 22, 2013)

.
shes been flowering for 17 days now..... why is she taking so long to grow and why r the buds sooo small ? View attachment 2709782


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> .
> shes been flowering for 17 days now..... why is she taking so long to grow and why r the buds sooo small ? View attachment 2709782


'Cause the picture is small, LOL.
Just kidding man.
The first few weeks are the worst as far as seeing visible development as far as I can remember, just like the last 2-3 weeks are where you usually see the most rapid piling on of weight and bulk.
Be patient dude, it will come.
Mine here are like 4+ weeks from the day I put outside into 14/10 daylight, and 2+ weeks from the first pistils.
First two are my Diesel, second two are my Purple Kush.View attachment 2709836
.
View attachment 2709837
.
View attachment 2709838
.
View attachment 2709839


----------



## gioua (Jun 22, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> .
> shes been flowering for 17 days now..... why is she taking so long to grow and why r the buds sooo small ? View attachment 2709782



something is munchin on her leaves too.. buds will fatten up 

here is the same plant.. vegging..










flowering


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 22, 2013)

Brotherdoses said:


> Dude! I would think a Cali Connection recreation. It is from Lo Key Manor in Homeland. I believe Cali Connect is in the Hemet area, next to Homeland. Where is the original cut from? All I know is what I have read on line. I find all this pheno and clone only stuff to be interesting. Its crazy to think that you could be smoking something from the same seed line and it wont even be similar to the original cut. Or not even from the same line. I have just recently learned about stabilizing and back breeding. It has opened my eyes quite a bit. I got a journal entry now. You should check out my current run.





Jozikins said:


> Hell yeah, patio and deck growers unite!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucking Hemet is a dump and armpit of California!!!! It so fucking hot in Hemet, I hate it cuz I live there!!! Just moved from SD to here due to it being much cheaper!!! 

As far as Lo Key Manor, I been there, their prices are too expensive plus they charge tax. If you guys ever want to meet up and blaze or swap beans, hit me up! I enjoy blazing with growers from here at RIU. I met a lot of people from here and made some real close friends!

Peace
FM


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 22, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fucking Hemet is a dump and armpit of California!!!! It so fucking hot in Hemet, I hate it cuz I live there!!! Just moved from SD to here due to it being much cheaper!!!
> 
> As far as Lo Key Manor, I been there, their prices are too expensive plus they charge tax. If you guys ever want to meet up and blaze or swap beans, hit me up! I enjoy blazing with growers from here at RIU. I met a lot of people from here and made some real close friends!
> 
> ...


Fuck man, I remember going to Hemet for bowling tourneys, it was miserable outside, being as I was used to the 'mild' climate of the SF bay area.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 23, 2013)

I used to live in Sonoma County for 10+ years. Now I live in the desert. LOL. F.M.I.L.Y I feel you. I think my SFV would appreciate a better climate. Too freakin hot.


----------



## TWS (Jun 23, 2013)

This looks like a Herm ?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2013)

Brotherdoses, I had to spend money on sun shade material, last summer, my plant got tore up from the sun. I am determined to grow weed in this hell hole! lol 
View attachment 2710077


This one been in the ground for 10 days now.
View attachment 2710079

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 23, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Fuck man, I remember going to Hemet for bowling tourneys, it was miserable outside, being as I was used to the 'mild' climate of the SF bay area.


I think thats the only thing you can do here is bowl, steal or smoke crack....lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Brotherdoses, I had to spend money on sun shade material, last summer, my plant got tore up from the sun. I am determined to grow weed in this hell hole! lol
> View attachment 2710077
> 
> 
> ...


 Ha ! were're neighbors. we'll be stepping into some real heat by next weekend. Shit grows fine out here in the dirt. At least you dont have to worry about mold. The fuking mites sure thrive though. lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think thats the only thing you can do here is bowl, steal or smoke crack....lol


 Ride some fucking dirt bikes !  There are worst armpits then Hemet. Fresno  or Bakersfield  comes to mind, maybe Sac, there are plenty of worst places, IMO.


----------



## gioua (Jun 23, 2013)

Hemet Ca's slogan... We make Barstow look like Disneyland...


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm a bit surprised to see Hemet being discussed...I've lived here most of my life, since my family moved from Escondido. I can remember a time when it wasn't all that bad, but it seems like the place gets worse each year. Looks like I've got some neighbors on riu.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> This looks like a Herm ?


Thanks for the heads up bro, I hadn't really looked close at either of them.
Just figured they were kinda fugly 'cause I stuck them out from veg into 14+ hrs/light per day.


----------



## TWS (Jun 23, 2013)

Im not sure just asking, cant really see a close up that well.


----------



## TWS (Jun 23, 2013)

gioua said:


> Hemet Ca's slogan... We make Barstow look like Disneyland...


 haha !


----------



## TWS (Jun 23, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I'm a bit surprised to see Hemet being discussed...I've lived here most of my life, since my family moved from Escondido. I can remember a time when it wasn't all that bad, but it seems like the place gets worse each year. Looks like I've got some neighbors on riu.


 The only thing I see is the gangs have gotten really bad and less old people and the low housing riffraff being sent here from LA to house. lol ! that's a lot . Im older and don't go to younger keg parties, Im home by dark so it don't affect me. They can keep shooting each other. I have younger boys though that do go to the parties. It worries me. My boys since high school have had to when walking down the street prove they don't Bang. They are half breed white phillapino kids that look nothing like Bangers besides short hair. We are the true 951'ers lol


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 23, 2013)

lol, I just so happen to be in Hemet, I had to stop to use the can. guess what I'm doing right now  lololol


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 23, 2013)

View attachment 2710961View attachment 2710962View attachment 2710963View attachment 2710965View attachment 2710966
Dear Ladies, 

Please show me some buds soon,

thanks 

JAH


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 23, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> View attachment 2710961View attachment 2710962View attachment 2710963View attachment 2710964View attachment 2710965View attachment 2710966
> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Please show me some buds soon,
> ...


I know the feeling man.....View attachment 2711044


----------



## piatch (Jun 23, 2013)

Unless you do some light dep. we've still got a while till we start seeing buds. It's ok though, the more veg time the bigger they get!


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 23, 2013)

I dont have lots of time... thats the issue. I was hoping they be done by end Aug.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 23, 2013)

you should light dep then. they wont start until august, depending on where you live


----------



## blaze530 (Jun 23, 2013)

These 2 here should be done by august. I have them in little pots i just take in and out everyday from 9AM-9PM
I Should have Meds in my jar by the time the bigger plants start flowering OutDoors


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 24, 2013)

Outsiders get ready! Internet says its going to be 118 in my neck of the woods this Friday. I should say in my neck of the sand. My Ak, Cck, and Green Crack already burnt up a month ago. I am going to have a pizza party Thursday night for my SFV just encase it decides to transcend its cellulose structure. So far its taking it like a champ the other three took it in the ass like the guy in American Me! Good luck y'all.


----------



## gioua (Jun 24, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> lol, I just so happen to be in Hemet, I had to stop to use the can. guess what I'm doing right now  lololol


I called the local paper.. they will be happy someone found something to do there...


----------



## caligreenzzz (Jun 24, 2013)

Brotherdoses said:


> Outsiders get ready! Internet says its going to be 118 in my neck of the woods this Friday. I should say in my neck of the sand. My Ak, Cck, and Green Crack already burnt up a month ago. I am going to have a pizza party Thursday night for my SFV just encase it decides to transcend its cellulose structure. So far its taking it like a champ the other three took it in the ass like the guy in American Me! Good luck y'all.


Hope they are wrong....otherwise my girls will be in a nice shaded area throughout the weekend....


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 24, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Agent Orange male x Tahoe OG female = Orange OG
> 
> It's got a VERY distinct taste and smell. Stem rub is straight citrus essence and the Blue Dream x Orange OG is like a rotten orange. It's amazing!


OMG!! 2 of my favorite strains! Hell yea mang, you're in for a definite treat!


----------



## 420mon (Jun 24, 2013)

Another small update, pics taken 6-22-13

blue dream
sour d
GSC bagseed


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 24, 2013)

I just harvested 9 lights of romulan. Man I wish I could see it outside. 100 grams a plant inside


----------



## 420mon (Jun 24, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I just harvested 9 lights of romulan. Man I wish I could see it outside. 100 grams a plant inside


Romulan light dep 7-5-2012 big dense fruity buds however was the least best plant mon had, not awful just other strains mon had were better tasting.


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 24, 2013)

BBkush momma...im waitin for more clonage from her... 

yep...thats AmStaff OG behind the BB revegger


----------



## 757growin (Jun 24, 2013)

Tycoons black cherry soda


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 24, 2013)

420mon said:


> Romulan light dep 7-5-2012 big dense fruity buds however was the least best plant mon had, not awful just other strains mon had were better tasting.
> View attachment 2711759View attachment 2711760View attachment 2711761


Yup that's it rite there. Bet the yield was great


----------



## itCAMEfromKaLi (Jun 24, 2013)

ill have to upload the others after work but here is just one of mine!


----------



## mitri4 (Jun 24, 2013)

Twilight, 57 Sh, 4 week of veg


----------



## nuggs (Jun 24, 2013)

757growin said:


> Tycoons black cherry soda
> View attachment 2711959


looking really green , good job!


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 24, 2013)

I have this Mr. Nice G13/Skunk that popped up yesterday. Today I noticed it has three cotelydons, one normal and two half sized. Kinda neat.


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 24, 2013)

Green Poison (left), Juicy Fruit bag seed (right)

Purple Indica bag seed (left), Random headie bag seed (right)

Auto Skunk Mass


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> Ha ! were're neighbors. we'll be stepping into some real heat by next weekend. Shit grows fine out here in the dirt. At least you dont have to worry about mold. The fuking mites sure thrive though. lol





gioua said:


> Hemet Ca's slogan... We make Barstow look like Disneyland...





socaljoe said:


> I'm a bit surprised to see Hemet being discussed...I've lived here most of my life, since my family moved from Escondido. I can remember a time when it wasn't all that bad, but it seems like the place gets worse each year. Looks like I've got some neighbors on riu.





Jozikins said:


> lol, I just so happen to be in Hemet, I had to stop to use the can. guess what I'm doing right now  lololol


When are we all going to meet and smoke? I am in and game!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 25, 2013)

thats fuckin awesome guys. im way out in the A.V. same desert. but way the fuck across. Peace and love and no chopppers! forecast says we are bout to get a heat blast in the good hundreds! Whoa!


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jun 25, 2013)

I guess I'll show how I'm progressing right now. These all popped from seed April 28 except for 2 which are Nebula clones from a friend. The Nebula clones are now re-vegging and starting to branch out, they were in full flower when I got them. The rest are seeds from last year, what I was told were NLxLemon Skunk but I don't put too much stake in that, I'm calling them GIMBY. I am repotting the females as they show sex, so far one is full blown male which I'm saving for breeding and I suspect at least 2 others will be as well.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

very nice gardens this year


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 25, 2013)

i had 10 plants and when i was there today i found 2 males just showing sex so 2 out of the team, but all the others are female comfirmed, and iam looking forward too see some buds by end of august, pics are not the good but, o well enjoy and comments are welcome everyone. Any comments on how many ouces, i hope 3 ouces each plant, this is an guerrilla grow so 2.5 cubic of coast of maine potting soil organic aproved, and fertilize miracle grow, next year i want something better then MG, some are almost 6 feet tall can't see well on the pics, and some are very brached from bottom to top, i i'll update in feel weeks from now, the ground is very wet because the spot is on lower part of this area but good because of dry weather very soon.


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 25, 2013)

OK SO THIS IS MY STORY...

i live in ohio and summer just started ... i have 1 female that is a little over 2 mobths old and i have been flowering her for about 25 days now by bringing her inside my closit for 12 hours ...her buds are growing . but what i need to do is know what to do with the rest.... should i put them in the ground ? what kinda soil ? how should i feed nutrents and what size hole ? as big as i can dig ? im a noob but live in the country on a farm and can grow alot ... thanks to all who help


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jun 25, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> View attachment 2713132View attachment 2713133View attachment 2713134
> 
> OK SO THIS IS MY STORY...
> 
> i live in ohio and summer just started ... i have 1 female that is a little over 2 mobths old and i have been flowering her for about 25 days now by bringing her inside my closit for 12 hours ...her buds are growing . but what i need to do is know what to do with the rest.... should i put them in the ground ? what kinda soil ? how should i feed nutrents and what size hole ? as big as i can dig ? im a noob but live in the country on a farm and can grow alot ... thanks to all who help


They appear to be in 5gal containers now, leave them there and they'll have plenty of soil to finish. Space them out in an area with direct sunlight and keep 'em fed an watered and they'll do the rest.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 25, 2013)

1sttimeguy said:


> I guess I'll show how I'm progressing right now. These all popped from seed April 28 except for 2 which are Nebula clones from a friend. The Nebula clones are now re-vegging and starting to branch out, they were in full flower when I got them. The rest are seeds from last year, what I was told were NLxLemon Skunk but I don't put too much stake in that, I'm calling them GIMBY. I am repotting the females as they show sex, so far one is full blown male which I'm saving for breeding and I suspect at least 2 others will be as well. View attachment 2713056


Hey man, those are coming along nice.
Are they outdoor plants? Or did you just put them out for pics?
Is this your first try at growing, and if so, you gonna change your name for your next grow?
Just razzin ya man.


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jun 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Hey man, those are coming along nice.
> Are they outdoor plants? Or did you just put them out for pics?
> Is this your first try at growing, and if so, you gonna change your name for your next grow?
> Just razzin ya man.


These are outdoor plants, they have never been indoor. I germinated them in soil outside and there they will stay until they are harvested. Last year was my first grow, I had some "hiccups" but I learned a lot. I'm still learning but I think I'm on the right track. Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 25, 2013)

1sttimeguy said:


> These are outdoor plants, they have never been indoor. I germinated them in soil outside and there they will stay until they are harvested. Last year was my first grow, I had some "hiccups" but I learned a lot. I'm still learning but I think I'm on the right track. Thanks for the positive feedback!


Wow, for never been indoors, that's REALLY nice.
I can't see any evidence of bugs or anything.


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jun 25, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wow, for never been indoors, that's REALLY nice.
> I can't see any evidence of bugs or anything.


No harmful bugs, a couple of spiders are occasionally lurking on them but that's it. The Nebulas were indoor before I got them but they've acclimated pretty well. Around here I really don't need to worry too much about bugs, my biggest concern comes late in flower with mould.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 25, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> View attachment 2713132View attachment 2713133View attachment 2713134
> 
> OK SO THIS IS MY STORY...
> 
> i live in ohio and summer just started ... i have 1 female that is a little over 2 mobths old and i have been flowering her for about 25 days now by bringing her inside my closit for 12 hours ...her buds are growing . but what i need to do is know what to do with the rest.... should i put them in the ground ? what kinda soil ? how should i feed nutrents and what size hole ? as big as i can dig ? im a noob but live in the country on a farm and can grow alot ... thanks to all who help


Not necessary to put them in the ground, but if you do, I would suggest a raised bed or making your holes a little bigger than the diameter of a 5 gal. pot-maybe 20-24" wide would be fine, and at least 12" deep.
Personally, I would just make their final home a 5 gal. pot, unless you're trying to grow monsters.
In pots, it's easy to spin the pot every couple days, so you can control the sun, (all sides getting morning, and all sides getting afternoon.)
By monster, I mean more than 6 foot tall.........
My last one was 3' tall, with lots of LST, and filled the diameter of a 5 gal. bucket, but the roots only went 1/2 deep, not all the way to bottom.
I've got 2 outside now in 5 gal. buckets, they are 4' tall after a month of flowering, and not even close to rootbound yet.


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 25, 2013)

The star dog and eddy lepp


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 25, 2013)

The Corleone kush


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 25, 2013)

The kens kut GDP


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 25, 2013)

Wanting to know if anybody else has heard anything about this strain called eddy lepp. I can only find info on the man himself and nonebkn the strain. I got the Clone from Humboldt and even the club had zero info on it. Its doing great and I'm just a lil curious as to the possible genetics as I'm a genetics freak and its doing so well. Lol. Any info is much appreciated..


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

oreganicOG said:


> Wanting to know if anybody else has heard anything about this strain called eddy lepp. I can only find info on the man himself and nonebkn the strain. I got the Clone from Humboldt and even the club had zero info on it. Its doing great and I'm just a lil curious as to the possible genetics as I'm a genetics freak and its doing so well. Lol. Any info is much appreciated..


I do remember hearing something about it last year while I was up North, dont remember much of what I heard other than it was considered a holy grale strain in tribute.


----------



## WattSaver (Jun 25, 2013)

Got a question for you outdoor growers. I popped 5 regular seeds (Bay-11) indoors a couple of months back, flipped them to 12/12 a little over a wk ago. Well I ended up with 5 girls (Wasn't expecting that). I only have room for 4 indoors, and I was wondering about putting the 5th out on the deck. If I do put her outside, will she continue with the flower cycle, or will she revert and go back into veg?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 25, 2013)

WattSaver said:


> Got a question for you outdoor growers. I popped 5 regular seeds (Bay-11) indoors a couple of months back, flipped them to 12/12 a little over a wk ago. Well I ended up with 5 girls (Wasn't expecting that). I only have room for 4 indoors, and I was wondering about putting the 5th out on the deck. If I do put her outside, will she continue with the flower cycle, or will she revert and go back into veg?


if you have only had it 12/12 for a week it should transition easily back into veg, and quickly too.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 25, 2013)

oreganicOG said:


> Wanting to know if anybody else has heard anything about this strain called eddy lepp. I can only find info on the man himself and nonebkn the strain. I got the Clone from Humboldt and even the club had zero info on it. Its doing great and I'm just a lil curious as to the possible genetics as I'm a genetics freak and its doing so well. Lol. Any info is much appreciated..


Those all look great man, how tall are they?
It looks like you're only about 2' tall.
If so, what if any trimming did you do to keep them down like that?


----------



## gioua (Jun 25, 2013)

Few from today..


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jun 25, 2013)

gioua, looking good! Just as jealous of your garden this year as I was last year. Keep 'em green.


----------



## charles lewis (Jun 25, 2013)

A lil peep of what i got.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 25, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> A lil peep of what i got.View attachment 2713476View attachment 2713482View attachment 2713488View attachment 2713489View attachment 2713490View attachment 2713483View attachment 2713481


Hell yeah, the neighbors can either get on board or get out! Lol, jk. But fucking seriously, rofl.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 25, 2013)

gioua said:


> Few from today..


Your second pic really looks like more than one in the left Rubbermaid........
Am I right? Or did you just train the hell out of her?


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jun 25, 2013)

small update. a little of everything including my veggies


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 25, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> A lil peep of what i got.View attachment 2713476View attachment 2713482View attachment 2713488View attachment 2713489View attachment 2713490View attachment 2713483View attachment 2713481


HEH......Shrubs, LOL.
Nice landscaping.


----------



## hoonry (Jun 25, 2013)

my six for this year - tangerine dream, chronic, brains damage, grand daddy purple, girl scout cookies, and blue dream. about ready to pull the tangerine dream out if she doesn't get it together it didn't like some cold weather we had a month ago and she hasn't come right yet. anybody else had experience with TD outside?


----------



## WattSaver (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I was hoping to continue with flower & finish 1st wk of Sept. can't finish if I wait till the solstice, where I live


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 25, 2013)

hoonry said:


> my six for this year - tangerine dream, chronic, brains damage, grand daddy purple, girl scout cookies, and blue dream. about ready to pull the tangerine dream out if she doesn't get it together it didn't like some cold weather we had a month ago and she hasn't come right yet. anybody else had experience with TD outside?


Shit man, I tried to germ a GDP seed, and she didn't make it, so I did a Purple Kush instead.
I like how your GDP is so bushy and short (short bushes are good).
I'm trying to keep mine down below 5', but I LST'd mine and vegged for 60 days, so she and my Sour D are both 4' tall already, and only a month from flip outside.
.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 25, 2013)

did some transplanting yesterday. blue dream in 30 something gallons.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 25, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> did some transplanting yesterday. blue dream in 30 something gallons.
> View attachment 2713795


Nice job sir.. Here are my BD's


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 25, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> Nice job sir.. Here are my BD's View attachment 2713879View attachment 2713880View attachment 2713881View attachment 2713882


Hell yeah, container gardeners wear flip-flops!


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Not necessary to put them in the ground, but if you do, I would suggest a raised bed or making your holes a little bigger than the diameter of a 5 gal. pot-maybe 20-24" wide would be fine, and at least 12" deep.
> Personally, I would just make their final home a 5 gal. pot, unless you're trying to grow monsters.
> In pots, it's easy to spin the pot every couple days, so you can control the sun, (all sides getting morning, and all sides getting afternoon.)
> By monster, I mean more than 6 foot tall.........
> ...


.the top hairs on the flowering femal are turning purple and pink ... Is that normal or is it finishing up ?


----------



## justme44255 (Jun 26, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> View attachment 2713132View attachment 2713133View attachment 2713134
> 
> OK SO THIS IS MY STORY...
> 
> i live in ohio and summer just started ... i have 1 female that is a little over 2 mobths old and i have been flowering her for about 25 days now by bringing her inside my closit for 12 hours ...her buds are growing . but what i need to do is know what to do with the rest.... should i put them in the ground ? what kinda soil ? how should i feed nutrents and what size hole ? as big as i can dig ? im a noob but live in the country on a farm and can grow alot ... thanks to all who help


The flowering females hairs on her top cola bud are turning purple n pink .... Is that normal ?


----------



## WhiteRabbitAfrica (Jun 26, 2013)

420mon said:


> Another small update, pics taken 6-22-13
> 
> View attachment 2711686blue dream
> View attachment 2711687sour d
> View attachment 2711688GSC bagseed


Hey there 420mon....exceptional style of growing... I love the way you get your flowers to grow(structure)... In all my years I still need to develop my branches to do that. I am stuck with the x-mass like style of outdoor growing. Do you have any advice? 

Greets, AfroRabbit.


----------



## gioua (Jun 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Your second pic really looks like more than one in the left Rubbermaid........
> Am I right? Or did you just train the hell out of her?


nope all have just one... really having some fun with the LST thing and she is in circles now.. will try to get a better pic of the stem area later today.. this pic was from when I 1st LST it


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> .the top hairs on the flowering femal are turning purple and pink ... Is that normal or is it finishing up ?


Usually when they get close to done, they turn brownish and appear to get real short, but your strain might be inclined to do the diff. color, IDK.
Can you post some pics close up for us?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> nope all have just one... really having some fun with the LST thing and she is in circles now.. will try to get a better pic of the stem area later today.. this pic was from when I 1st LST it


I like that, how you utilized the whole container, not just a portion of it.


----------



## gioua (Jun 26, 2013)

from this am.. better angles

Here is a better angle of the lst with the bubba kush..
































scrog grow am pop up and push down..


----------



## 420mon (Jun 26, 2013)

WhiteRabbitAfrica said:


> Hey there 420mon....exceptional style of growing... I love the way you get your flowers to grow(structure)... In all my years I still need to develop my branches to do that. I am stuck with the x-mass like style of outdoor growing. Do you have any advice?
> 
> Greets, AfroRabbit.


Learn the art of "super cropping" basically pinch and pop the stem then lightly twist and let it fall and make the plant grow everything outwards. If you do this, you must start tying and supporting early as the more mon pinch and bend outwards the heavier the branches get. The pinch once learned is really easy, you do not really bend it at all and learn how to pinch it the direction you want it to go. Once you pinch it, it shd fall over and look "broke" LEAVE IT ALONE NOW for at least 2 days before tying it, keep repeating once a week. It is very importation that once you pinch and it falls over to LEAVE it alone, if you try to "fix or move it this way or just move it real fast it will break. Also there is an art to it, one you Pinch it is almost like a "pop" you can guide it carefully and insted of letting it just fold give it a slight twist when folding and it does not have that "broke" folded look and is more of a twist that will form into a knuckle where you pinched and twisted. 

Mon will take a few pictures this evening to show you Before and After, BTW only "super crop" AFTER the sun has gone down, never do it in the morning or while the sun is hitting them. So pinch once a week, maybe on Mondays evenings, then tie on Wednesday mornings etc. It is very easy once you learn how to do it, mon can do this with his eyes closed and one hand now. You will break a few branches learning, but practice makes perfect!!! 

Remember to keep it simple, pinch/pop it, slight twist and let it fall, then just leave it alone!!! Will try to have some pictures on here by tomorrow of a few, so you get a better idea. Hope this helps anyone wanting bigger bushy plants.......Peace


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> View attachment 2713132View attachment 2713133View attachment 2713134
> 
> OK SO THIS IS MY STORY...
> 
> i live in ohio and summer just started ... i have 1 female that is a little over 2 mobths old and i have been flowering her for about 25 days now by bringing her inside my closit for 12 hours ...her buds are growing . but what i need to do is know what to do with the rest.... should i put them in the ground ? what kinda soil ? how should i feed nutrents and what size hole ? as big as i can dig ? im a noob but live in the country on a farm and can grow alot ... thanks to all who help


 Up size your buckets or go in the ground.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> When are we all going to meet and smoke? I am in and game!!!
> 
> Peace
> FM


 we'll have to figure something out.



charles lewis said:


> A lil peep of what i got.View attachment 2713476View attachment 2713482View attachment 2713488View attachment 2713489View attachment 2713490View attachment 2713483View attachment 2713481


 damn Charles ! Very nice garden . Love all the green landscaping coming from where we didn't even hardly see green grass this winter.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hell yeah, container gardeners wear flip-flops!


Fuck ya we do!!!1


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

gioua said:


> from this am.. better angles
> 
> Here is a better angle of the lst with the bubba kush..
> 
> ...


Nice!
I'm jealous.....
Wish I had room to do something like that.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 26, 2013)

Me too--- Damn apartment living....


----------



## fumble (Jun 26, 2013)

My PLP last year had beautiful pink pistles


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

4 days ago...


----------



## TokaLot (Jun 26, 2013)

Everyones crops look nice!


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 26, 2013)

spring grow2013


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 26, 2013)

2013 main grow, last plants got ripped off on 6-12-13, as I was out of towen


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jun 26, 2013)

also reppin breaders boutique gear outside, 20 plants in all


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

that sucks dude. where im at the locals have called in the feds for assistance. there are 2-3 grows being busted weekly (that i know about). so most likely more. they are crackin down like crazy. and as the weather goes. not normal...


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Gonna get hot this weekend.  If theres any heat sensative strains they sure will get weeding out .  forecast 106 in my hood. If I have no weaklings all of them should make it the rest of the summer and be able to handle our hottest days of 110+


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> Gonna get hot this weekend.  If theres any heat sensative strains they sure will get weeding out .  forecast 106 in my hood. If I have no weaklings all of them should make it the rest of the summer and be able to handle our hottest days of 110+


You got dry West Coast heat? Or Africa hot?


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Pretty dry west coast High desert


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> Pretty dry west coast High desert


MHMMMmmmmmm.
I would rather have the dry Cali valley or Arizona heat than what I got east of ya.......
So humid here it feels like a damn sauna as soon as you step out the door even when it's only in the 80's.


----------



## blaze530 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> You got dry West Coast heat? Or Africa hot?


It's that fuckin Humiid Jungle Heat, you get Hot Air all up in your face an dry's you up like rasines. Those Day's you get big gulps and thirst quenchers.


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> MHMMMmmmmmm.
> I would rather have the dry Cali valley or Arizona heat than what I got east of ya.......
> So humid here it feels like a damn sauna as soon as you step out the door even when it's only in the 80's.


Having lived in Cali for my entire life, going to Massachusetts was hell.
I fucking DIED as soon as I got off the plane from the humidity. Holy fucking hell. Never again will I go to Massachusetts


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> Gonna get hot this weekend.  If theres any heat sensative strains they sure will get weeding out .  forecast 106 in my hood. If I have no weaklings all of them should make it the rest of the summer and be able to handle our hottest days of 110+


Can't wait. 

I'm going to be real glad I put a big 50% shade cloth over my garden very soon. Happy plants = tasty fruits and veggies.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> MHMMMmmmmmm.
> I would rather have the dry Cali valley or Arizona heat than what I got east of ya.......
> So humid here it feels like a damn sauna as soon as you step out the door even when it's only in the 80's.


 I pitty dat foo !


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> I pitty dat foo !


*da
God dammit... That's Mr. T. 
MOTHA FUCKIN MISTER TO THE MOTHA FUCKIN T, AND YOU BUTCHER HIS PUNCH LINE?!
You sir, need some therapy


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

ahh man, I did ? lol Can't I get an A for effort lol. Been 20 years since I watched it lol. Some of the youngsters around here probably don't even know who he is lol.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh by the way. I all ready started spraying BT. Them worms were eating on my revegg plants. All so was getting tiny holes in my leaves. always wondered what did it. Found these little micro caterpillars doing it


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> ahh man, I did ? lol Can't I get an A for effort lol. Been 20 years since I watched it lol. Some of the youngsters around here probably don't even know who he is lol.


Next time you see somebody young at the store, try approaching them and ask if they know what a cassette is.....
If they answer, continue with LP, or vinyl, then 8 track, then 4 track.
Always good for a laugh, the look on their faces.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Lol You got me on the 4 track there old timer. lol


----------



## doubletake (Jun 26, 2013)

Does bt work for grasshoppers those small ones? I'm using this shit seven for the grasshoppers and need to get on some bt but would much rather use only one if I could.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

I remember the 8 tracks. Used to listen to my Dad's Doors 8 track and Jim Crotchie.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Does bt work for grasshoppers those small ones? I'm using this shit seven for the grasshoppers and need to get on some bt but would much rather use only one if I could.


 Man I don't know what works on grasshoppers. They were eating the shit out of my vegtable garden and sevin dust worked. I don't have grass hopper problems on the MJ but the azamax might keep them away.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Next time you see somebody young at the store, try approaching them and ask if they know what a cassette is.....
> If they answer, continue with LP, or vinyl, then 8 track, then 4 track.
> Always good for a laugh, the look on their faces.


 Might get shot these days if I tried that ? lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> Might get shot these days if I tried that ? lol


Damn kids these days, no telling what might get one shot.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

damn, you old timers are giving us a bad rep.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> damn, you old timers are giving us a bad rep.


Wait, I'm looking for my smiley walking using a cane, but I gotta find my glasses first, LOL.
Sheeeetttt....
I remember when I used to go visit my son, and I would load him up with beer for his parties with a couple friends before I left, now HE brings ME a bottle when he comes to visit.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

i have to remind my dad that it was the Chi Lites who sang the song and not the four tops. old people. sigh. and yay to parents buying us booze. my dad never did or would, but my friends parents do. hahaha


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> i have to remind my dad that it was the Chi Lites who sang the song and not the four tops. old people. sigh. and yay to parents buying us booze. my dad never did or would, but my friends parents do. hahaha


I only did it for my boy because I had seen that he was responsible, and (at least while I was around) wouldn't drink unless he was staying over, or was home.
He's old enough (legal) now, but last time he was here to visit I loaded him up with over an oz. to take home for his girlie, (the mother of my grandson) because she smokes more than he does.
Just 2 visits, she's smoked not a lot, but 3 times more than I've seen him smoke in the past 5 years.
Even when we go out, he won't drink if I am, just in case.
Pretty good IMO for a kid coming up on 23, had divorced parents since he was 5, had more than one mother's BF's that 'secretly' grew weed without her knowing, ya right, and has a kid that he supports.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha, mine at 20 and 21 seam to be on a fair track. Oldest one just needs a better job and think about some school.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> i have to remind my dad that it was the Chi Lites who sang the song and not the four tops. old people. sigh. and yay to parents buying us booze. my dad never did or would, but my friends parents do. hahaha


Personally, I liked the Four Tops, Temptations, and Booker T more the the Chi Lites, but we had ALL those and more on 4 track AND 45's.
My dad was one of those that had a record player mounted upside down under the seat of his '55. LOL


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

shit. i have my job growing pot. bahaha. not the road my dad expected me to go down but he supports me. temptations yeah, never listened to booker t much. brenton wood, richie vallens, chocolate watchband. yea yeah, all the goodies.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

I know two of those. haha


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Anybody heard of "Y & T" or "Metallica"?
Oh shit, now I'm narrowing down my age even more, LOL


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 26, 2013)

stumped me on the 4 track, damnit!


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Anybody heard of "Y & T" or "Metallica"?
> Oh shit, now I'm narrowing down my age, LOL


 lol why yes.


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> stumped me on the 4 track, damnit!


 me too.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> stumped me on the 4 track, damnit!


They were like 8 tracks, same size, shape, everything, but when it got to the end, you had to pull it out and flip it over, like a cassette.
The record players for cars had springs on the arm to keep it from skipping, and was strong enough that they were frequently mounted under the driver's seat to save space and be convenient for the driver.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

my age group? well, nirvana was getting big, pepper were at a peak. de la sol, krs one. i was hit like a baby one more time 8 or 9 years later. metallica... never got into them. a little too heavy for my taste


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> shit. i have my job growing pot. bahaha. not the road my dad expected me to go down but he supports me. temptations yeah, never listened to booker t much. brenton wood, richie vallens, chocolate watchband. yea yeah, all the goodies.


 That would be my dream. someday.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

well youre in cali? in october i need help. id say all around where im at, there will be three months or so of solid work.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> my age group? well, nirvana was getting big, pepper were at a peak. de la sol, krs one. i was hit like a baby one more time 8 or 9 years later. metallica... never got into them. a little too heavy for my taste


I still listen to Nirvana, RHCP's, that stuff, I like the Nonpoint remake of Genesis, reminds me of the concerts I used to go to in high school............
Collins/ Genesis, Ac/Dc, ZZ top, Benatar, Blondie, Fleetwood Mac, Night Ranger, Dokken, Lita Ford/ Joan Jett, Scorpions, Foreigner, Def Leppard, Quiet Riot..........


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

bahaha, thats an era i never got into. joan jett and the blackhearts played at a festival i went to. sadly i missed her. did see charlie musslewhite and ben harper which was awesome. in all honesty i have never listened to any of the bands that you have listed but i know who they are. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU
this song makes me smile. so fucking corny yet awesome at the same time.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRdo7WXTVoM last link and ill stop. but this video cracks me up. watched it so many times while on mushrooms with my friends. love this one


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> well youre in cali? in october i need help. id say all around where im at, there will be three months or so of solid work.


 Well I would like to talk about it some more . I have a full time job and going up there just for trimming probably won't pay the bills.. Now a piece of Property or rental land is more like what Im thinking about. But like I said, I don't know much about it. Gonna have to pull my own about that time too this year but is nothing in comparison. I would like to talk about it though.



Bakatare666 said:


> I still listen to Nirvana, RHCP's, that stuff, I like the Nonpoint remake of Genesis, reminds me of the concerts I used to go to in high school............
> Collins/ Genesis, Ac/Dc, ZZ top, Benatar, Blondie, Fleetwood Mac, Night Ranger, Dokken, Lita Ford/ Joan Jett, Scorpions, Foreigner, Def Leppard, Quiet Riot..........


 I went to the last US festival. It was Fing Rippin !


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

dude at around 200 a pound it can pay the bills. thats what ive been doing currently on some indoor for a friend. feel free to message me whenever


----------



## TWS (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> bahaha, thats an era i never got into. joan jett and the blackhearts played at a festival i went to. sadly i missed her. did see charlie musslewhite and ben harper which was awesome. in all honesty i have never listened to any of the bands that you have listed but i know who they are. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYNYb30nxU
> this song makes me smile. so fucking corny yet awesome at the same time.


LOL, one of the side clips on that page reminded me,,,, I always wanted to go see Queen, especially after "Wayne's World", LOL but never got to.
Bohemian Rhapsody was one of my faves from them.
Hm. I never heard of The Darkness.
A couple more, as I try and remember what's in my CD case in the truck, The Kinks..........Shit, now I gotta remember to go look in the morning.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

who's shit? never heard of them? never got heavily into queen but that song always makes my day. the darkness is some cheesy ass band. one hit wonder. the kinks, yeah baby!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> who's shit? never heard of them? never got heavily into queen but that song always makes my day. the darkness is some cheesy ass band. one hit wonder. the kinks, yeah baby!


These were always my two favs from them
[video=youtube_share;9ql_m-4jdZE]http://youtu.be/9ql_m-4jdZE[/video]


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 26, 2013)

............[video=youtube_share;WSbSueq_KSY]http://youtu.be/WSbSueq_KSY[/video]


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

unable to listen to them at the moment, but i definitely will when i can. i love the beatles...


----------



## blaze530 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Next time you see somebody young at the store, try approaching them and ask if they know what a cassette is.....
> If they answer, continue with LP, or vinyl, then 8 track, then 4 track.
> Always good for a laugh, the look on their faces.


All these where more heavy duty than them CD Players that skipped/scratched the shits out of it when you hit a pot hole or go over speed bumps and train tracks :/


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> well youre in cali? in october i need help. id say all around where im at, there will be three months or so of solid work.


 If TWS backs out, consider me hired


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

dude, its more than a one man job.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 26, 2013)

Perfect, TWS, my grow partner, and myself. Oh, and the automatic trimmer 
I love working with TWS, and you'll love working with us. 3 world class growers and you're set.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 26, 2013)

lol, i seriously read clowns instead of growers, bahaahah!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> lol, i seriously read clowns instead of growers, bahaahah!


Clowns? I do clowns all day bro. You want hash clowns? Hire me and I'll show you.





Crumble clown from Pink Lemonade cut-only strain. We work with a lot of SoCal cut-only gear, and I'm not afraid to share with friends.


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 26, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> lol, i seriously read clowns instead of growers, bahaahah!


Hire me! Home Depot doesn't pay enough for jack shit


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jun 27, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2714804
> spring grow2013


looks like something out of edward scissor hands


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Clowns? I do clowns all day bro. You want hash clowns? Hire me and I'll show you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This pic makes me horn.... just saying
Nice looking hash bro,,,, real ferking nice !!!


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 27, 2013)

hey guys, posted a while back on here. tried to reply with quote but its wouldnt bring the pictures so you could see them back to back and see the changes....whatevs.
heres a couple of my ladies. the bush is my 30 day pride and joy. 
everyones plants looking reallll good. love outdoor grows. wish mine were as tall as everyones but most of you in the west where budding is coming soon.
im in northeast where i have @ least 2 more months of veg. hope u like.
all bag seed from my personal smoke except for the 2 smallest babies. those are both Jack H, both shot out the ground a day or 2
after planting so i have high hopes for them !


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 27, 2013)

Weeds will grow...

2 weeks growth

I don't think she liked me calling her 'Shortround'.
Vortex
[video=youtube;XY5KTVA_2ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XY5KTVA_2ys[/video]


Kushzilla beastin' out


A little Romulan #3 coming to life


Purple Kush


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2013)

Little update on my reveged... Wwxbb and jackxcritical 
Plus a garden pic of some local crosses from last year.. Some combo of kush don't know who hit up who haha


dono why everything is sideways...it must be my monitor..no?


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Little update on my reveged... Wwxbb and jackxcritical
> Plus a garden pic of some local crosses from last year.. Some combo of kush don't know who hit up who haha
> 
> 
> dono why everything is sideways...it must be my monitor..no?


Right click on your mouse over each sideways pic, click on rotate clockwise and you're there..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Right click on your mouse over each sideways pic, click on rotate clockwise and you're there..


Or hold the camera right side up.......
If you're already holding the camera right side up when you take pics, try holding it 90 degrees clockwise and see what happens.


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2013)

not the case on my ipad.. or on google chrome at my work.. guess you are just going to have to use your imagination . figures the flowers come out right hahah


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2013)

yeah its just the ipad, steve jobs killin it from the grave.. don't worry all other competitors will soon copy this image flopping and it will become normal, im not to worried. 

My turvy on the other hand is scaring the shit out of me, i tried to top it and have the main shoots on either side like a pro.. but that happened instead she grew too fast for me to respond. oh well can't wait for it to break the stem should be a good day


----------



## chamezzzak47 (Jun 27, 2013)

My bush


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

chamezzzak47 said:


> My bush
> 
> View attachment 2715932


THAT'S what SHE said proudly, LOL
On your right plant, do you pick off the dying leaves down in and below?
I'm getting some on my Kush that's outside-couple leaves every other day or so, just because she is so thick in the middle.


----------



## chamezzzak47 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> THAT'S what SHE said proudly, LOL
> On your right plant, do you pick off the dying leaves down in and below?
> I'm getting some on my Kush that's outside-couple leaves every other day or so, just because she is so thick in the middle.


I don't pick many leafs off till flowering period begins..check my grow buds


----------



## chamezzzak47 (Jun 27, 2013)

Picking fan leafs off is a very debatable subject for some people


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

chamezzzak47 said:


> Picking fan leafs off is a very debatable subject for some people


I don't really 'pick' them, I just give them a flick, and if they are ready to fall off, them I take them......
If not, I check in another day or so, and they're usually laying in the soil by then.
Ya, I'm not gonna open THAT can of worms, LOL


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 27, 2013)

High all!

Man, this guerrilla growing is too much work...and those damn horseflies don't seem to mind biting right through my 100% DEET coated skin.

-First the insects almost took out 4 plants. I had given up on the site, only to come back and find bubba kush had somehow outlasted the insects are now out-growing the native plants. Problem is in the process they stretched to high heaven competing with the natives. They looked horrible, so spent some time removing a few crowding plants etc./damaged leaves. 

-Spot 2 was visited as well, no problems there...other than more horseflies. I think it's the same godamn fly, waiting for me every time I go there to take pics and dump compost.

Peace


----------



## Indagrow (Jun 27, 2013)

i loved being pestered by thorns, bees, mosquito, and horsefly on the way to my grow... i know if they bother me with ample proactive protection someone out for a stroll would turn back at these ghastly horrors. keeping me in the green!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i loved being pestered by thorns, bees, mosquito, and horsefly on the way to my grow... i know if they bother me with ample proactive protection someone out for a stroll would turn back at these ghastly horrors. keeping me in the green!


That's why I chose the spots, only brave hunters would venture in there...and there is no hunting permitted.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2013)

Its more about next year for me, having an established plan and place... not just throwing it together like this year. But Im definitely happy to have been able to throw this together! 

Heres a few current shots,  hows everyones gardens doing?


----------



## Xub420 (Jun 27, 2013)

unknown strain revegger...STANKY!
She is growin out some nice clones for me. new growth is normal lookin. unlike my other 2 reveggers.


yep. 101 fucking degrees out. and getting hotter. expecting to hit near 110 plus or miunus this whole coming up weekend and week....sweaty


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 27, 2013)

i hate those flys too, but hey, the joy of haven a guerilla grow help us to over come the flys, nice plants by the way, any water by ur grow?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> i hate those flys too, but hey, the joy of haven a guerilla grow help us to over come the flys, nice plants by the way, any water by ur grow? View attachment 2716171View attachment 2716172View attachment 2716173View attachment 2716174View attachment 2716175View attachment 2716176View attachment 2716177View attachment 2716179View attachment 2716180View attachment 2716181View attachment 2716171View attachment 2716182View attachment 2716178


who you talking to?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 27, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> i hate those flys too, but hey, the joy of haven a guerilla grow help us to over come the flys, nice plants by the way, any water by ur grow? View attachment 2716171View attachment 2716172View attachment 2716173View attachment 2716174View attachment 2716175View attachment 2716176View attachment 2716177View attachment 2716179View attachment 2716180View attachment 2716181View attachment 2716171View attachment 2716182View attachment 2716178


I never plant near water sources, too many of those dreaded 2-legged creatures around w/fishing poles etc. I either haul water, or in the case of this year get real lucky.

We've had record rainfall since I planted those(which are already topped once), so haven't had to water at all.

Peace


----------



## Crankyxr (Jun 27, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Little update on my reveged... Wwxbb and jackxcritical
> Plus a garden pic of some local crosses from last year.. Some combo of kush don't know who hit up who haha
> 
> 
> dono why everything is sideways...it must be my monitor..no?


Is it just me, or is there a floating clone..?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Its more about next year for me, having an established plan and place... not just throwing it together like this year. But Im definitely happy to have been able to throw this together!
> 
> Heres a few current shots,  hows everyones gardens doing?


Nice dude!
Your garden kinda reminds me of the guy in Northern Cali on that show.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Nice dude!
> Your garden kinda reminds me of the guy in Northern Cali on that show.


what show? you makin fun of me?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> what show? you makin fun of me?


Noit at all man.
There was a show on last season, and a guy from down Bay Area where I used to live got busted in his dispensary, so he was trying to get a guy up North with a huge lot full of BUSHES to be his supplier.
This guy had plants as tall as a person and as wide as their arms would stretch. and they were out in an area that looks like yours, but there were more of them.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Noit at all man.
> There was a show on last season, and a guy from down Bay Area where I used to live got busted in his dispensary, so he was trying to get a guy up North with a huge lot full of BUSHES to be his supplier.
> This guy had plants as tall as a person and as wide as their arms would stretch. and they were out in an area that looks like yours, but there were more of them.


As of February I wasnt sure if I was going to be able to grow at all this season, as of the end of March I had nowhere to grow and wasnt planning on it. I had a few plants left over from getting out of a fucked living situations.... so I didnt want to lose them... stuck some outside and they flowered over the spring... decided why not, and so on 4/20 I decided to commit to a full season grow. Thats when I got started... 4/20. I cant wait to have an established area, (because as you can tell I cut out a lot of brush and downed a few trees, dug up the entire area) with a jump start and a plan... Im also a little limited on the plant numbers this year, but next year I should have higher limits too. If everything comes together for next year....  this will look like front yard Honky landscaping


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> as of february i wasnt sure if i was going to be able to grow at all this season, as of the end of march i had nowhere to grow and wasnt planning on it. I had a few plants left over from getting out of a fucked living situations.... So i didnt want to lose them... Stuck some outside and they flowered over the spring... Decided why not, and so on 4/20 i decided to commit to a full season grow. Thats when i got started... 4/20. I cant wait to have an established area, (because as you can tell i cut out a lot of brush and downed a few trees, dug up the entire area) with a jump start and a plan... Im also a little limited on the plant numbers this year, but next year i should have higher limits too. If everything comes together for next year....  this will look like front yard honky landscaping


lol............


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> lol............View attachment 2716311



People of all ages like a lil ganja every now an again..


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 27, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> A lil peep of what i got.View attachment 2713476View attachment 2713482View attachment 2713488View attachment 2713489View attachment 2713490View attachment 2713483View attachment 2713481


Shit! I was going to reply but cant stop staring. Nice plants.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

Brotherdoses said:


> Shit! I was going to reply but cant stop staring. Nice plants.


By accident no less, what a shame, after some of the effort some of us put out, HUH?


----------



## akgrower48 (Jun 27, 2013)

30 plant swamp grow here's a peek


----------



## TWS (Jun 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> lol............View attachment 2716311


 That's the biggest bush these cops ever seen ? LOL ! Nice bush for sure though. The gardener was just counting the days. lol.. What's a car boot show btw ? And is Bedford New York ? Why did they take the plant I wonder ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> That's the biggest bush these cops ever seen ? LOL ! Nice bush for sure though. The gardener was just counting the days. lol.. What's a car boot show btw ? And is Bedford New York ? Why did they take the plant I wonder ?


I think "Bedford" was 'across the pond as they say, England maybe?
I'm thinking it's GOTTA be somewhere else, otherwise, why would they still be up in the air whether or not the couple would be charged.........
If it was in the states, they'd already be sentenced and everything.


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 28, 2013)

that's so funny someone growing a pot plant thinking its a bush, and also waiting for nice big flowers(COLAS),


----------



## burner89 (Jun 28, 2013)

That's an awesome story about the elderly couple. They took great care of it by the looks of things, I don't see one unhealthy leaf on it lol.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm impressed with the monsters a lot of you have. I figured I'd share a pic of my monsters too... And to think I wanted to do a single plant...what was I thinking?


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> High all!
> 
> Man, this guerrilla growing is too much work...and those damn horseflies don't seem to mind biting right through my 100% DEET coated skin.
> 
> ...


This is guerrila grow done right. despite the flys and shit that would keep ppl away.

look @ the camoflouge of the plants. well done sunbiz....well done


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 28, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> This is guerrila grow done right. despite the flys and shit that would keep ppl away.
> 
> look @ the camoflouge of the plants. well done sunbiz....well done


TY

What wasn't shown in the pics were the surrounding trees, all of which provide not only further camo but also protection against fall storms during flower. 

Peace


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 28, 2013)

fuckin chopper rollin deep out here. hovering over my garden and everyone elses out here. cats aint playin around this year


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah these fucking choppers drive me nuts too, I have seen the gray ones which are probably military, black and white one(black tail rotor and white round bubble cockpit) probably PD and a Red White one which isnt the coast guard cause its not a Dolphin. I scope them out all the time and try to look at pics on line to id whats what. I have my paperwork and within my plant limit but that really dont mean shit.

Here is my outdoor, its been over 100F and will be hitting 109F on Saturday and Sunday and then to 105 to 103 till Tuesday! Fucking heatwave sucks!

View attachment 2717470View attachment 2717468View attachment 2717469

Peace

FM


----------



## biscuitkid (Jun 28, 2013)

dj short blueberry


----------



## blaze530 (Jun 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah these fucking choppers drive me nuts too, I have seen the gray ones which are probably military, black and white one(black tail rotor and white round bubble cockpit) probably PD and a Red White one which isnt the coast guard cause its not a Dolphin. I scope them out all the time and try to look at pics on line to id whats what. I have my paperwork and within my plant limit but that really dont mean shit.
> 
> Here is my outdoor, its been over 100F and will be hitting 109F on Saturday and Sunday and then to 105 to 103 till Tuesday! Fucking heatwave sucks!
> 
> ...



What a beast you have growing there it is going to get Massive!. i've seen a lot of planes choppers flying by too also many drones those guys come out at night, even one day i was under my cannabis tree cleaning out the bottoms and insides while big bird chopper comes flying right above me haaa an i was smoking a doobie. it was funny, if they had cams under the heli an later when they look back to watch it i would be laying down under there chillaxing with a joint and 5 cannabis trees.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 28, 2013)

im sure it was a beautiful sight to see biscuitkid!


----------



## piatch (Jun 29, 2013)

It's amazing what a month can do!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice one
+rep


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 29, 2013)

I realized I haven't posted a pic of my SLH since I had her under bondage. I pulled the ties and she started shooting right up, about 2.5' tall now.







And one of the stem/trunk at the topping site, really bulking up.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I realized I haven't posted a pic of my SLH since I had her under bondage. I pulled the ties and she started shooting right up, about 2.5' tall now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of pot is that in? LOL
With the shovel there, and the angle of the pic, it looks like you dug a hole in the middle of your cement driveway and planted it.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> What kind of pot is that in? LOL
> With the shovel there, and the angle of the pic, it looks like you dug a hole in the middle of your cement driveway and planted it.


Lol. It's just in the dirt in the backyard, I can kinda see what you mean though...my dirt is pretty sucky and pale.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

Happy plant BTW!


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks. I'm doing my level best to have a successful rookie grow.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks. I'm doing my level best to have a successful rookie grow.


The nice Cali weather will be a help.
(That is, assuming by 'socal', you don't mean Bakersfield or somewhere that gets in the 105 plus temps)


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> The nice Cali weather will be a help.
> (That is, assuming by 'socal', you don't mean Bakersfield or somewhere that gets in the 105 plus temps)


Not Bakersfield, but it still gets plenty hot...I'm about 40 minutes west/SW of Palm Springs, so basically desert climate. I think the forecast for today is 104° or so.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Not Bakersfield, but it still gets plenty hot...I'm about 40 minutes west/SW of Palm Springs, so basically desert climate. I think the forecast for today is 104° or so.


OUCH.....
Ya, the desert/ valley can be Sooooooo dry sometimes, but still, I'd rather have the dry heat than the humidity where I am.


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## socaljoe (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OUCH.....
> Ya, the desert/ valley can be Sooooooo dry sometimes, but still, I'd rather have the dry heat than the humidity where I am.


Me too, I can't stand humidity, it feels like getting smothered...no thanks.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> View attachment 2718070View attachment 2718071View attachment 2718072View attachment 2718074View attachment 2718076View attachment 2718077View attachment 2718078View attachment 2718080View attachment 2718081


Very nice.
+rep[video=youtube_share;o1tj2zJ2Wvg]http://youtu.be/o1tj2zJ2Wvg[/video]


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 29, 2013)

That's impressive, nice garden.


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)

It's Hot no matter how you look at it! LOL Choppers: The big grey ones are military. The black bubble one Im not sure of and don't see much. My friend who I can almost shake hands with that is Green and white is Sherriff.( couple years ago he did a u turn in my back yard, His eyes were brown  ) The one that looks like a Coastie is Fire. Hope everyone has a nice day. Off to the swap meet before it gets to hot.


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> That's impressive, nice garden.


 If they weren't LST the would be 6-7 ft by now but the girth of them is amazing. they are about 4 ft round and Im almost unable to get thru the green house now. Wall to wall weed . My Box o' weed lol . It's hard in the pics to show each plant. The lillte one is my Gogi OG and im very interested in her. lol


----------



## zack66 (Jun 29, 2013)

We have had 9 straight days of rain up here in the northeast with 3 more days of this crappy weather ahead. The ladies seem to be handling it okay. Tall plants are my purple widow. The short bushy one is my purple kush clone. We need some sun to get these ladies cranking again. I guess it's better then the 100 plus degrees folks out west are dealing with.


----------



## fumble (Jun 29, 2013)

Got Damn TWS!!! I remember when you first enclosed that area. What a long way we have come right?! Looks amazing man 


[Q



UOTE=TWS;9272759]View attachment 2718070View attachment 2718071View attachment 2718072View attachment 2718074View attachment 2718076View attachment 2718077View attachment 2718078View attachment 2718080View attachment 2718081[/QUOTE]


----------



## Carmarelo (Jun 29, 2013)

Jesus Christ T Dub, Superthrive? lol


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks everybody. There is a lot of impressive grows here.


----------



## 420mon (Jun 29, 2013)

OK guys here are some pix of agent orange and blue dream getting super cropped, keep in mind the pictures when I did this it was evening 6-27-13, then pics of after bends were this morning.6-29-13

 Agent orange 6-27-13 evening
same plant Agent orange 6-29-13 morning
 supercropped bluedream 6-27-13 evening
after supercropping 6-29-13 morning, look at new growth already!!!
 This is my security team, those mon best friends!!!!!!!


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)

Yea Mon !


----------



## BeastGrow (Jun 29, 2013)

cool dogs


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)

what's the fat one's name with no kneck ? Rassing ya, And is the black faced one part Mastiff ?


----------



## 420mon (Jun 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> what's the fat one's name with no kneck ? Rassing ya, And is the black faced one part Mastiff ?


No neck is Lucky the bully mutt, black faced one is full blooded bull mastiff around 6 months old  and the all black one is a Saint Dane and also is a baby around 8 months, no neck is around 4yrs and showin em how to be real guard dogs.


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)

cute . lol, no neck " Lucky " looks like my beagle lol. Your mastiff, he's gonna be huge, is way cool, along with the other guys. I'll be super cropping myself here.


----------



## 420mon (Jun 29, 2013)

Hahaha yea lucky is gettin fat, I'm probably to blame for that......Mon too lazy to feed em twice a day, so it's all you can eat, whenever you want , all day, everyday. Going thru about 150lbs of dog food a month atm, at the rate we are going, when the other two are full grown prob gonna be 200lbs of dry dog food a month.....They drink about 10 gallons of water a day, buckets are full of drool and almost empty in the morning....So when I water my dogs I water my plants........lol


----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Jun 29, 2013)

A little update


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)

Ieeee Chihuahua ! They look dialed in ! Do you cut your compost tea with water ?


----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Jun 29, 2013)

My tea recipe: 5gal bucket of water, 1 cup of epsoma tomate tone, 2-3 handfuls compost, some brown sugar,let it air for 2-3 days. I mix 1gal tea/ 4 gal water or inject it


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing ! Inject ? into drip line ?


----------



## TWS (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh that's a strong concentrate then. I normally end up 50/50 or straight. Im learning. I really need to make some soon . I have this one plant yellowing a lil bit and have top dressed it a lot and it seems to continue. Need some tea I suppose. I started using some epsoma plant tone for top dress. I might add that to my tea recipe .


----------



## method2mymadness (Jun 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> View attachment 2718070View attachment 2718071View attachment 2718072View attachment 2718074View attachment 2718076View attachment 2718077View attachment 2718078View attachment 2718080View attachment 2718081


Looks killer bro gonna be a nice yield


----------



## azryda420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Found this large fella kickin' it on my girl today. Such a neat interaction. They look at you and observe you.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> Found this large fella kickin' it on my girl today. Such a neat interaction. They look at you and observe you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718628 View attachment 2718629


Congrats!
DID you name him yet?


----------



## azryda420 (Jun 29, 2013)

CHIHUAHUA said:


> A little update


Dawg. Your shit is fuckin on point! Them stalks and that compost tea brew. I dig this shit. Keep it up. I bet your mexican. Because your grow skills are showing it.


----------



## azryda420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Congrats!
> DID you name him yet?


lol Not yet. I've had a few regular run ins though. As well as few run ins with lizards that I know are the same ones. I was very happy to see him though. I found a few smaller ones but this guy was a mammoth. And his pupil, you can see it, he checks you out and stuff. And I know these animals don't speak english, but I do always look directly at them and say hey, "you are more than welcome to hang out here"......


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> lol Not yet. I've had a few regular run ins though. As well as few run ins with lizards that I know are the same ones. I was very happy to see him though. I found a few smaller ones but this guy was a mammoth. And his pupil, you can see it, he checks you out and stuff. And I know these animals don't speak english, but I do always look directly at them and say hey, "you are more than welcome to hang out here"......


Make sure you find something you can feed him to make sure he sticks around in case he gets caught up in there.
Couple notes I just peeped.
*Feeding* *your mantis*
Of course you have to feed your mantis. But unlike other pets such as cats and dogs, praying mantids do not need to eat every day. Feeding them every day can be bad for some mantids! You have to feed your mantis every two to four days, depending on the species, the type of food you give it, the size of the mantis, the body condition of the mantis (well-fed or skinny) and its life-stage (adult females need more food than adult males).
When feeding your mantis, make sure the mantis will actually eat the food you offer it. When you introduce live food to the enclosure of the mantis, this food can hide or escape. When this happens often the mantis will starve. To make sure your mantis will eat what you offer it, you can watch until he has caught the food. You can also offer the food with tweezers directly to the mantis. If you do this carefully the mantis will grab the live food item directly from the tweezers and will start eating instantly.
If you want to read what types of food your mantis will eat, read Live Food.
.
A variety of feeder insects should be provided for your praying mantis. The best way to make sure nutritional needs are met is to feed a number of different kinds of prey (fruit flies and aphids for nymphs, instars and smaller mantids, and a variety of flying insects such as moths, fruit flies, and house flies along with an occasional cricket or mealworm for larger ones). Make sure the prey has been gut loaded (feed a vitamin enriched food to the prey, which will be passed on to the mantis).


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey guys,

Transplanted my pride and joy from like a 2.5Gal container to about a 40 gal container.
put 35 gall composted dirt 5 gal the rest of my 707 soil.
lost about 10% of the roots during the switch but i think itll be OK.
this is by far the biggest container ive used to date. but i was thinking a gallon of water
every other day.

anyone ever use this size container? will it need more water than that to soak the deep roots later on
i dont want dry roots mad deep in the soil to end up hurting the plant you know? any tips on
this size container would be cool. few pics b4 transplant. and then the pics from right after i took today.


----------



## azryda420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Make sure you find something you can feed him to make sure he sticks around in case he gets caught up in there.
> Couple notes I just peeped.
> *Feeding**your mantis*
> Of course you have to feed your mantis. But unlike other pets such as cats and dogs, praying mantids do not need to eat every day. Feeding them every day can be bad for some mantids! You have to feed your mantis every two to four days, depending on the species, the type of food you give it, the size of the mantis, the body condition of the mantis (well-fed or skinny) and its life-stage (adult females need more food than adult males).
> ...


Interesting read. Being that this is the 3rd one I have seen. I think they are eating random insects. I live in the country. And while I thank jesus I don't have any leaf eating insects as of now. I do see bugs here and there. I spray with triazicide and malathion here and there, and neem oil. But bugs like the moist environment and also I think they may be liking the seabird guano. I dunno. I'd feed him but I think he'll be ok. Provided the lizards don't eat him! These lizards actually confront me when I enter the area. it's nuts.


----------



## azryda420 (Jun 29, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Transplanted my pride and joy from like a 2.5Gal container to about a 40 gal container.
> put 35 gall composted dirt 5 gal the rest of my 707 soil.
> ...


Will need a bigger pot come harvest time. I have pots that size. I wouldn't use them through the season.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 29, 2013)

can you elaborate man? like i said never used this size. and that was pretty vague comment.

u saying its gonna outgrow it? that would be nuts. it only has about 2 more months of veg b4 flower.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yeah these fucking choppers drive me nuts too, I have seen the gray ones which are probably military, black and white one(black tail rotor and white round bubble cockpit) probably PD and a Red White one which isnt the coast guard cause its not a Dolphin. I scope them out all the time and try to look at pics on line to id whats what. I have my paperwork and within my plant limit but that really dont mean shit.
> 
> Here is my outdoor, its been over 100F and will be hitting 109F on Saturday and Sunday and then to 105 to 103 till Tuesday! Fucking heatwave sucks!
> 
> ...



Nice work, fly low my friend and stay safe.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> View attachment 2718070View attachment 2718071View attachment 2718072View attachment 2718074View attachment 2718076View attachment 2718077View attachment 2718078View attachment 2718080View attachment 2718081


What are you even supposed to say about this shit. Really? I don't know if i am excited or angry. I love these pictures and I hate the fact that they are not mine! I am happy for TWS though. What a awesome experience. Kick ass!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> Interesting read. Being that this is the 3rd one I have seen. I think they are eating random insects. I live in the country. And while I thank jesus I don't have any leaf eating insects as of now. I do see bugs here and there. I spray with triazicide and malathion here and there, and neem oil. But bugs like the moist environment and also I think they may be liking the seabird guano. I dunno. I'd feed him but I think he'll be ok. Provided the lizards don't eat him! These lizards actually confront me when I enter the area. it's nuts.


One of the articles did mention about how to keep the humidity up for them with a water soaked sponge, and how they actually get their water from condensation droplets on the leafs and little tidbits of info like that.
Lots of interesting stuff just to browse, even if one doesn't have a pet Mantis.
OH, one more thing, they only have a lifespan of a year or so, and he looks pretty mature, so I hope he's around long enough for you to finish!
Just Google "What to feed a Praying Mantis".
IDK about the lizards, LOL.
You still use Malathion?
Is it the good stuff of old?
I still have some Triox, Isotox and something else, I'm drawing a blank right now from back in the good ol' Ortho days.


----------



## azryda420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> One of the articles did mention about how to keep the humidity up for them with a water soaked sponge, and how they actually get their water from condensation droplets on the leafs and little tidbits of info like that.
> Lots of interesting stuff just to browse, even if one doesn't have a pet Mantis.
> OH, one more thing, they only have a lifespan of a year or so, and he looks pretty mature, so I hope he's around long enough for you to finish!
> Just Google "What to feed a Praying Mantis".
> ...


Nah I use the new malathion. It works decent. I found some old bottles of Diazanon from the 1980's in my dad's shed. I wonder if they still work. Although I know that stuff leaches pretty hardcore.

And the thing is I don't think I need to feed the mantis. They are kickin' it there for the reason that there is random food sources. I do worry that one of the lizards might eat the mantis though. Them lizards are confrontation for only being 6 to 8 inches in length. One of them bobs up and down like he's trying to get tough. I was down low cutting young branches back and one was there in front of me within 2 ft on the fence trying to confront me. I've never seen shit like this. And I've lived elsewhere where there is far more lizards.

Here's a pic of one of them. Not scary by any means, but their demeanor is just aggressive.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 29, 2013)

Have you ever spent hella time typing to much shit in a thread to find you connection was lost and you lose everything you typed while trying to upload a photo??????? So now you all get the story in a nut shell. 117 the other day. 115+ today. Fuck it! The desert is to hot when not prepared. Fuck it! My SFV is going inside. Here is the last pic of my outside credibility. Fuck it! LOL



Good luck outdoor growers! Have fun with the sun.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mine still works good, and the other bottle I mentioned that I can't remember the name of, was Ortho, from when I was young, and worked at a nursery, and we sold it as the best shit for termites.
I had given it to my grandfather, had to be around 84 or so, and he had used it sparingly like I told him since it was in the works they were trying to ban it.
When I found the bottle in his shed about 6 years ago, it still worked good on the termites my grandmother had in an old dead tree stump.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 29, 2013)

Brotherdoses said:


> What are you even supposed to say about this shit. Really? I don't know if i am excited or angry. I love these pictures and I hate the fact that they are not mine! I am happy for TWS though. What a awesome experience. Kick ass!


I'm looking at it as something to aspire to.


----------



## azryda420 (Jun 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Mine still works good, and the other bottle I mentioned that I can't remember the name of, was Ortho, from when I was young, and worked at a nursery, and we sold it as the best shit for termites.
> I had given it to my grandfather, had to be around 84 or so, and he had used it sparingly like I told him since it was in the works they were trying to ban it.
> When I found the bottle in his shed about 6 years ago, it still worked good on the termites my grandmother had in an old dead tree stump.


I talked to a guy who worked for spectracide and they had to change the formula again recently. He said it leaches forever. Meaning as the earth gets wet, it just keeps going down and down and down. lol Diazanon as well. I use the malathion for leaf eating bugs. It's residual for a week or two as well. For the ground I use the triazicide. It workds really good. I've seen dead bugs on their backs days after applications. I won't use it once flowering comes though. only on the perimiters.


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah. That is for sure. A positive attitude will get you anything really. I get bummed out because back in the days my father had 35 acres in Colorado. I just picture valleys of pot. Like you say though. One day my trees wont be 2 ficus.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jun 29, 2013)

TGA- Qrazy Train Mother and a clone I took off her. Ballin


----------



## ambedexteras (Jun 29, 2013)

lol damn kevdog that thing is a BEAST


----------



## BigB 420 (Jun 29, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> Found this large fella kickin' it on my girl today. Such a neat interaction. They look at you and observe you.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2718628 View attachment 2718629


Sweet. I love those guys.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 29, 2013)

Preymantis is the shit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 29, 2013)

Yay just got my computer fixed now I can post pics and not use my phone


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 30, 2013)

just trimed up my 4 light room pulled a little under 7 pounds


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 30, 2013)

lol i remember the days i was struglling to get a pound a light lol


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 30, 2013)

trying super croping to this plant, she was too tall. So new pics and girls look better, lass yelow at botton leavs, and i think people knows my plot because i found a branche cut off from plant today and was an angle cut i belive, maybe dear, lot of dears there so who knows.Happy guerrila grow everyone


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 30, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> View attachment 2719246View attachment 2719247View attachment 2719248View attachment 2719249View attachment 2719250View attachment 2719251View attachment 2719252View attachment 2719253View attachment 2719254View attachment 2719255View attachment 2719256View attachment 2719257View attachment 2719258View attachment 2719260View attachment 2719261View attachment 2719262View attachment 2719263View attachment 2719264View attachment 2719265View attachment 2719266View attachment 2719267View attachment 2719268View attachment 2719269View attachment 2719270View attachment 2719271View attachment 2719272View attachment 2719273View attachment 2719274View attachment 2719275View attachment 2719276View attachment 2719277View attachment 2719278View attachment 2719279View attachment 2719280View attachment 2719281View attachment 2719282View attachment 2719283View attachment 2719284View attachment 2719259trying super croping to this plant, she was too tall. So new pics and girls look better, lass yelow at botton leavs, and i think people knows my plot because i found a branche cut off from plant today and was an angle cut i belive, maybe dear, lot of dears there so who knows.Happy guerrila grow everyone


Nice work, very nice...what strains are these?.


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 30, 2013)

all bag seeds from this dope i smoke year ago, i don't smoke no longer SUNBIZ but i do enjoy guerrila grow, and thanks for the comments.Happy grow for u too.


----------



## TWS (Jun 30, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> can you elaborate man? like i said never used this size. and that was pretty vague comment.
> 
> u saying its gonna outgrow it? that would be nuts. it only has about 2 more months of veg b4 flower.


 That pot will be fine. How did you lose so much root mass on transplant ? you shouldn't lose any. roll the bucket around in your hands and tap on ground to free it , should just shake right out.


----------



## azryda420 (Jun 30, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> trying super croping to this plant, she was too tall. So new pics and girls look better, lass yelow at botton leavs, and i think people knows my plot because i found a branche cut off from plant today and was an angle cut i belive, maybe dear, lot of dears there so who knows.Happy guerrila grow everyone


What's with leaving the tags on the bamboo posts? lol


----------



## oreganicOG (Jun 30, 2013)

The ladies after topping and lollipopping.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jun 30, 2013)

oreganicOG said:


> The ladies after topping and lollipopping.


I would kill for that kind of space.. Well done fella, your garden looks like chicken dinner.


----------



## Geech420 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm a 45 year appreciater of cannabis but have only grown once. A couple plants under crappy lights 30+ yrs ago.
Now that I'm retired, I'm trying my hand at outdoors in a very confined space w/limited sunlight. I'm about 5 - 10 miles inland from the coast north of Los Angeles so I also had the June gloom slow things down.
I used seeds I had found in bags of top shelf weed. I planted 4 sprouts. One is suppose to be Skywalker but it is a sativa, one is Amnesia also a sativa and 2 that were called Maui Diesel they are both indica! Shows you you never really know till you grow them.
Started in peat pellets in a window end of March. Planted mid-April. Trying to keep it organic. Using a lot of worm tea as a foliar feed and watering with it once a week. Middle of May started fertilizing every two weeks (foliar & watered) w/Dr Earth organic fert for tomatoes, veg & herbs. 
I have planted marigolds and nasturtium to try to keep away pests. I also have tomatoes and larkspur growing alongside to provide camouflage. I also put in some peppermint plant to try to discourage cabbage roller moths. From what I've read those are the small white moth you always see in So. Cal. They're the ones that destroy buds in their caterpillars form. The smell of peppermint is suppose to keep them away.
Due to the limited sun the Amnesia and Skywalker started show pistils by the first week of June. The amnesia gets less light than the skywalker so it's actually started to bud up a little. The Maui's haven't revealed their sex yet although the bigger one looks like it might have pistils.
So far everything has gone great! No pest, critter, neighbor or landlord problems but always subject to change.
A question, when should I switch to a flowering fert? 
Any suggestions or comment anyone would like to make, please let me know. I have a lot of book knowledge about growing but zero practical experience.
Take a look at my girls. 1st pic is entire garden, 2nd is Amnesia, 3rd Skywalker and 4th Maui Diesel

.


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 30, 2013)

try to be quick every time 420,


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 30, 2013)

i have a question : Any good nuts for flowers, that u have used for ur pot plants? i need some help, because so many out there, and also, this's my second grrow, i have used miracle grow 153015 in the pass but no so good for flowers, i like to vege my plants with 202020 miracle grow good results


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> i have a question : Any good nuts for flowers, that u have used for ur pot plants? i need some help, because so many out there, and also, this's my second grrow, i have used miracle grow 153015 in the pass but no so good for flowers, i like to vege my plants with 202020 miracle grow good results


You could use my nuts for flower if you want


----------



## OZAK47 (Jun 30, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> you could use my nuts for flower if you want


 thank you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> the "NUTS OF UR ASS HOLE" only for vege


seriously tho dude, jizm is good for plants.


----------



## purpsmaster (Jun 30, 2013)

My own genetics bred from last season, purp mr nice x pineapple express; View attachment 2720017View attachment 2720018


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jun 30, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> seriously tho dude, jizm is good for plants.


youre an idiot loaded. semen only works with budding plants to get seeds.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

purpsmaster said:


> My own genetics bred from last season, purp mr nice x pineapple express; View attachment 2720017View attachment 2720018


would love to try this out, subbed your grow so I can watch



Ballsonrawls said:


> youre an idiot loaded. semen only works with budding plants to get seeds.



hahahaha Right..... lol. I was joking, and mocking the truth at the same time... pollen gets you seeds, not semen.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jun 30, 2013)

semen gets you sticky thats* about it*


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> youre an idiot loaded. semen only works with budding plants to get seeds.


Mother fucker you're hysterical! Loaded, I promise I'm laughing with you.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 30, 2013)

yah check out the purps on that plant though... thats some shit, I wants some to grow lots


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 30, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> i have a question : Any good nuts for flowers, that u have used for ur pot plants? i need some help, because so many out there, and also, this's my second grrow, i have used miracle grow 153015 in the pass but no so good for flowers, i like to vege my plants with 202020 miracle grow good results


Maxsea Crop or Sea Crop are fucking amazing and the same damn thing, I like them because they are cheap. Grab some Shooting Powder by House & Garden or Kool Bloom by General Hydroponics (shooting powder is much better, Kool Bloom still kicks ass) and get some serious fucking WEIGHT in your last 2 weeks. Honest to god I garden organically because there is the potential to have far superior growth through the bacteria and fungi that live around the roots, but in my last 2 weeks_ "__I DONT GIVE A FUCK!" - Samuel L Jackson_ because the second biggest reason I do organics is because it's cheap, not because I've unlocked it's potential. Lol, so in the last two weeks I juice them. Not this season though, all organic, all the time.


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 1, 2013)

thanks JOZIKINS smoker finale some experince arived at right timr


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jul 1, 2013)

View attachment 2720928.......................


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Maxsea Crop or Sea Crop are fucking amazing and the same damn thing, I like them because they are cheap. Grab some Shooting Powder by House & Garden or Kool Bloom by General Hydroponics (shooting powder is much better, Kool Bloom still kicks ass) and get some serious fucking WEIGHT in your last 2 weeks. Honest to god I garden organically because there is the potential to have far superior growth through the bacteria and fungi that live around the roots, but in my last 2 weeks_ "__I DONT GIVE A FUCK!" - Samuel L Jackson_ because the second biggest reason I do organics is because it's cheap, not because I've unlocked it's potential. Lol, so in the last two weeks I juice them. Not this season though, all organic, all the time.



Select your product size, then add it to your cart:
- Select Size -H & G - Shooting Powder Sachet - Single ($14.50)H & G - Shooting Powder Sachet - Box of 5 ($71.99)





This flowering booster starts a new flowering cycle after the regular flowering phase, significantly increasing the fruit's weight. The extra yield after applying this nutrient additive with surprise you. It actually creates a new layer of top of the existing fruit. Output increases of over 20% can be reached this way.

*Application:*

Shooting Powder should be used in conjunction with your basic nutrient (Aarde, Aqua Flakes, Cocos, or any other brand of nutrient). Add 1 sachet to 25 gallons of nutrient water during the first week of the last 3 weeks of flowering. Use 2 sachets per 25 gallons on nutrient water during the final 2 weeks of flowering.

Prepare your nutrient container as follows:

Add your base nutrient to the proper level. Ensure proper cicurlation of the nutrient water. Then add Shooting


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 1, 2013)

GH Kool Bloom Dry - 2.2 Pound





For lavish flowers and reliable ripening, you can&#8217;t go wrong with KoolBloom. 
$29.50



 
GH KoolBloom Liquid - Quart





Used at the onset of flowering to initiate a faster blooming response and increase essential oils
$21.95


Learning every day, again thank you JOZIKINS, i am realy deeping on urs ideas


----------



## 757growin (Jul 1, 2013)

Tycoons blue dream and the trunk that gives her that shape!


Tycoons mr nice purp

Royal purple kush


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 1, 2013)

757growin said:


> Tycoons blue dream and the trunk that gives her that shape!
> View attachment 2721046
> View attachment 2721047
> Tycoons mr nice purp
> ...


nice one bruva!


----------



## crackbaby (Jul 1, 2013)

"A question, when should I switch to a flowering fert?" I usually wait until after the "flowering stretch" to switch to flowering nutes.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 1, 2013)

crackbaby said:


> "A question, when should I switch to a flowering fert?" I usually wait until after the "flowering stretch" to switch to flowering nutes.


That's about when I do it also.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 1, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> Select your product size, then add it to your cart:
> - Select Size -H & G - Shooting Powder Sachet - Single ($14.50)H & G - Shooting Powder Sachet - Box of 5 ($71.99)
> 
> 
> ...





OZAK47 said:


> GH Kool Bloom Dry - 2.2 Pound
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem dude. KoolBloom dry is a finishing formula, liquid is something you use just about all the way through flower. But I definitely recommend the Shooting Powder over all, it sounds like a bunch of gimmicks, but you seriously see calyx stacking on top of calyx, huge weight gain. I always recommend Shooting Powder as the ultimate bud booster. And it's dry, so you can keep it around forever.

And like everyone else said, you can start flowering nutes as late as after the flowering stretch, or as early as the first day of flower.


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2013)

I hope my only cheating this year is floralicious.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> I hope my only cheating this year is floralicious.


Floralicious Plus? Nearly the same thing as Bio Heaven, and it is almost organic. It has Ammonium Nitrate, which is the only synthetic in there (I think). I wish they used fish or corn as the nitrogen source, I have no damn idea why they don't, Ammonium Nitrate is acidic and changes the pH, also inhibits bacteria and fungal growth around the root zone in high doses, I doubt it could hurt anything in such mild amounts. It's mainly sea kelp and vegetable protein hydrolysate (probably derived from alfalfa) with humic acid added.

Oh, I guess it also has another synthetic, Potassium Sulfate; which I have no information about and don't feel like doing my homework right now, lol. But apparently there is a rare mineral form of it called arcanite. And I just did my homework anyways, it's really safe, and it won't leave any chlorine in your soil.


Don't worry bro, I guess I'm cheating too, I'm using Floralicious Plus all the way through!


And just because I love everyone on RIU so much, I present to you DELICIOUS ORGANICS!
www.kelp4less.com
<33


----------



## 757growin (Jul 1, 2013)

Dude u r a super brain jozi. Site is great thanks bro


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 1, 2013)

Jozi, you da man. Bookmarked that site for later.


----------



## TWS (Jul 1, 2013)

I only have one other friend that is that knowledgeable right off the top of their head like that on this kind of stuff. Jozi is just way less opinionated. lol And open minded.  I use floralicious plus in my teas.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 1, 2013)

If you alter ANYTHING- its not organic. what a crap shoot that word has absorbed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 1, 2013)

My ghetto hoop house! 

View attachment 2721835


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jul 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My ghetto hoop house!
> 
> View attachment 2721835



well fuck you and your big ass plants! asshole


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 2, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> If you alter ANYTHING- its not organic. what a crap shoot that word has absorbed.


 it's the truth. but I'm a pot farmer. I'm too damn lazy to be that down to earth, lol.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jul 2, 2013)

lol, nigga plantin plants and too lazy to be "down to earth" bahahaha


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> That pot will be fine. How did you lose so much root mass on transplant ? you shouldn't lose any. roll the bucket around in your hands and tap on ground to free it , should just shake right out.


ya man ive done lie 15 tranplants this yr. all without losing root mass. however most were from a solo cup to like a 2-3 gal container.
The transplanting becomes more difficult when you get to the 2-3 gal to the 10+ gal. but i will sadly do a couple more in
my garden this season so ill be testing out your method good sir. but ya she looks fine today. no issue with the minor loss of roots.
possible a little shock but shes perky and fine Atm


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 2, 2013)

purpsmaster said:


> My own genetics bred from last season, purp mr nice x pineapple express; View attachment 2720017View attachment 2720018


Look @ this purple stem. mad bad aass. plants prolly gonna be some sick ass smoke.


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 2, 2013)

this weekends pic of my unknown revegger and yes she stanky! 
I noticed that that recent popcorn sites that i pulled....ended up with new growth....like fimming. (new growth regular)


the SoCal heat seemed to boost the shit out of her..


oh yeah.. and the L.A. Cheese revegg....new growth still irregular.

I actually went to pick her up and move her and roots were growing out the drain holes. So...DOUGH!!! I ripped them out when i picked up the pot. I believe that would just be a nice root trim huh? Ive read about it...but havent experienced it yet.


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 2, 2013)

757growin said:


> Tycoons blue dream and the trunk that gives her that shape!
> View attachment 2721046
> View attachment 2721047
> Tycoons mr nice purp
> ...


God damn bro that blue dream is amazing. that thing is gonna yield huge!!!! you better get that bitch supported ASAP


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 2, 2013)

u da man budologist. ur videos are funny and i love how many dogs u got bro.
o ya ur plants are ill also lol


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 2, 2013)

my Sour Kush. not big, but doing good and will be pretty good size.
 Pretty much a shot of the whole greenhouse. still need to clean up!


 501st OG(rare dankness) in front at 4.5 feet tall 
 I'm stoked for this one! this is Afghan Hells Angels from Rare Dankness
 Afghan Hells Angels
 Afghan HA
 Afghan HA
 In front is the Mars OG
 Another of the Mars OG


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 2, 2013)

Holy shit, no problem with space issues there!


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Holy shit, no problem with space issues there!


its 20x68.. and 12 ft tall in the middle  the plants can get to 9ft before they start to touch the greenhouse film around the conduit that goes straight across

I wish we had a bigger plant limit because I would Build another one! lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 2, 2013)

u living with a roomate or a girlfriend chosen? get them their card also... then double down. lol sick sick set up man.

Wish i could do something like that how are the yields? and some sick strains man... + Rep for u. i really gotta move to socal...


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 2, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> u living with a roomate or a girlfriend chosen? get them their card also... then double down. lol sick sick set up man.
> 
> Wish i could do something like that how are the yields? and some sick strains man... + Rep for u. i really gotta move to socal...


its actually me and my dad. we both have our paperwork and everything to have over 150 plants combined BUT our county law only allows 12 plants per property. it blows but its not too bad taking care of 12 plants and since its only 12 we might as well get them as big as we can right? lol

the yields are great! i did outstanding last summer considering i started a month late and only got to grow 7 plants (some clones were eaten by ants)


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 2, 2013)

wow man 150 would be trully epic. but ya if u can only have 12 mine as well be MMONSTERs. u should try to loop hole it so you get a big ass shed
that your dad can grow in and mark it as a new address and his property... that way you can do 12 more right? maybe that wouldnt work with the law
but with my brief knowledge it seems ok lol either way awesome man. my shit is much less organized than that. gonna update my thread later and this prolly 2morry.

but hows great? lol i bet like 10lbs from the 12. am i warm? lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 2, 2013)

actually just finished updating my thread so i guess ill throw the pics on here.... so all my babies doing good but none have sexed yet. gonna be a nail biter because i have
so many pretty lil thangs. gonna be said to yank any. my one in the 40-50 galloner has pistils but i forgot what that means that is about to show sex or that its male? i hope its too fucking early to tell cuz thats my baby lol. took a pic but too fuzzy to tell. 2 babies are jack Herras both topped yesterday, started late but their the only seeds
i know the strain the rest are unknown bag seed. but by the looks of the leaves and shit i got a good mix of strains. wondering if i got both indicas and sativas in their
if anyone can see that with the leaves thatd b cool let me know lol. hope u like.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 2, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> wow man 150 would be trully epic. but ya if u can only have 12 mine as well be MMONSTERs. u should try to loop hole it so you get a big ass shed
> that your dad can grow in and mark it as a new address and his property... that way you can do 12 more right? maybe that wouldnt work with the law
> but with my brief knowledge it seems ok lol either way awesome man. my shit is much less organized than that. gonna update my thread later and this prolly 2morry.
> 
> but hows great? lol i bet like 10lbs from the 12. am i warm? lol


150 would be nice but thats just way to many plants right now lol. and yeah my dad actually wanted to split the property into 2. I would've got the other half so we can do another greenhouse and do another 12 but its no biggie right now since 12 monsters is gonna be a lot!

close! I mean we only had 7 plants in the end because 4 clones were eaten by ants the first week of planting and then 1 was just so stunted i pulled it out. The greenhouse wasn't done till july 1st of last year and we planted july 2nd and had the throw a few 8 bulb t5 setups in their to keep them vegging until august 21st... in the end 7 plants and about 10-12 lbs


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 2, 2013)

very nice man. ya i started with like 13-14 down to i think 12 from bugs. and then when males comes maybe down to like 8-7 then hopefully the rest go no issues no bugs till harvest


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 2, 2013)

Mars OG
 Top of the MARS OG
 Side shot of the Mars OG
 This is my pheno #2 of the 501st OG
 top of the 501st OG #2
 the 501st OG has been revegging for about 2 weeks now
 501st OG #2
 Warda'Reek'n OG also from Rare dankness
 side of the Warda'Reek'n OG 
 Top of the Warda'Reek'n OG
 i love the leaves on the Warda'Reek'n OG
 Warda'Reek'n OG
 This is the RugBurn OG from Rare Dankness
 another of the RugBurn OG ( it was in transplant shock for several weeks)
 side of the XXX OG
 Top of the XXX OG super bushy! i seriously probably shouldn't have topped this one lol. I don't think i needed to really.
 New growth on the XXX OG. beautiful Green color
 My smallest plant Fire OG.. it was a tiny clone with barely any roots. Its now starting to grow like crazy
 Side of the GSC
 Top of the GSC
 New shoots and growth on the GSC doing very good 
 GSC Again
GSC shoots that were facing the Sun
 Top of the GSC
 Fire OG the other day
 Larry OG
 Larry OG

 Beautiful green again but this time its on the Platinum Blackberry Kush
 Platinum Blackberry Kush
 Sour Kush
 Right side of the GreenHouse
 Left side of the GreenHouse

and the one plant I am most excited about is this Afghan Hells Angels
 Afghan Hells Angels
 Afghan HA
 Afghan HA
 Afghan HA I love this green the most out of all my plants haha


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 2, 2013)

hello everyone, thought I would stop in and add a few pics. I am running Jacky White. 1 1000w HPS, and 4 300w I Beam induction lights. Just into the 6th week of flower.


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> its 20x68.. and 12 ft tall in the middle  the plants can get to 9ft before they start to touch the greenhouse film around the conduit that goes straight across
> 
> I wish we had a bigger plant limit because I would Build another one! lol


 very nice green house. The sand looks bitchen.



ambedexteras said:


> wow man 150 would be trully epic. but ya if u can only have 12 mine as well be MMONSTERs. u should try to loop hole it so you get a big ass shed
> that your dad can grow in and mark it as a new address and his property... that way you can do 12 more right? maybe that wouldnt work with the law
> but with my brief knowledge it seems ok lol either way awesome man. my shit is much less organized than that. gonna update my thread later and this prolly 2morry.
> 
> but hows great? lol i bet like 10lbs from the 12. am i warm? lol


 5- 8 #'s a plant wouldn't be out of the question here. 10 a piece is kickin ass ! Mighta needed an earlier start though this year. If they were at 6-7 ft by now. They might get enough time left.


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2013)

Mr. Outdoors said:


> View attachment 2722882View attachment 2722883View attachment 2722884View attachment 2722885hello everyone, thought I would stop in and add a few pics. I am running Jacky White. 1 1000w HPS, and 4 300w I Beam induction lights. Just into the 6th week of flower.


  Whatta ya think....... we're all just a bunch of suckers for bud porn or just trying to tease us before flower time. lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2013)

(star kush/k.o. kush) x sunshine daydream ..I goggled how to spell that. Man the things I seen .... LOL !






she seams to be small in stature and bushy with tight nodes . ohhhh, wait ! maybe that was the video I was watching ?

Lst and topped several times




A sweettooth cross in the center taking up lots of room


----------



## 757growin (Jul 2, 2013)

^^^ is that the same sweet toorh cross u have out at the bbq? If so I'm running mine now not nearly as nice as urs . Thinking of calling it black tooth! Thanks tws


----------



## TWS (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes. Sweettooth x sunshine daydream


----------



## Robs (Jul 3, 2013)

View attachment 2723300View attachment 2723301View attachment 2723302View attachment 2723303View attachment 2723304View attachment 2723305View attachment 2723306View attachment 2723307View attachment 2723308View attachment 2723309View attachment 2723310View attachment 2723311View attachment 2723312View attachment 2723313View attachment 2723314

Here is our 2013 outdoor in the Evergreen state. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/683931-evergreen-state-outdoor-2013-a.html#post9289565


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

Robs said:


> View attachment 2723300View attachment 2723301View attachment 2723302View attachment 2723303View attachment 2723304View attachment 2723305View attachment 2723306View attachment 2723307View attachment 2723308View attachment 2723309View attachment 2723310View attachment 2723311View attachment 2723312View attachment 2723313View attachment 2723314View attachment 2723315
> 
> Here is our 2013 outdoor in the Evergreen state. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/683931-evergreen-state-outdoor-2013-a.html#post9289565


beautiful! makes me miss my first big outdoor grow with plants in rows like that  

keep up the good work!


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 3, 2013)

Robs said:


> View attachment 2723300View attachment 2723301View attachment 2723302View attachment 2723303View attachment 2723304View attachment 2723305View attachment 2723306View attachment 2723307View attachment 2723308View attachment 2723309View attachment 2723310View attachment 2723311View attachment 2723312View attachment 2723313View attachment 2723314View attachment 2723315
> 
> Here is our 2013 outdoor in the Evergreen state. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/683931-evergreen-state-outdoor-2013-a.html#post9289565


u don't raise cows or chikens for leaving, u raise pot plants, can this be legal, so many, never seeing before.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 3, 2013)

dear lord what a nice row of ladies. rob. looks like u have some sweet property bro,

u must get pounds and pounds. i wish i had room for that i would do the same.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

This is a Throwback! my first Outdoor grow 3 years ago. plant was 5.5 feet tall on july 1st.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 3, 2013)

i cant for the life of me understand how you guys get them to bush so monsterous like that. other than topping.
what is done to the plants that look like that? ik LST but what LST lol it comes out the same awesome bush structure every time for
some of u guys.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 3, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> i cant for the life of me understand how you guys get them to bush so monsterous like that. other than topping.
> what is done to the plants that look like that? ik LST but what LST lol it comes out the same awesome bush structure every time for
> some of u guys.


I had to stake my Purple Kush and tie her in because she was almost as wide as tall and I had a real heavy rain (over 5 inches in 45 minutes), and it broke a few of the outside branches.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 3, 2013)

man.... i would give a finger (from my left hand lol) to have rob or the chosen ones set up and for it to be legal...
so awesome lol. its so amazing looking when its all clean and perfect. Gottdamn cannabis u sexy bitch.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 3, 2013)

wow Bak, bad hit with that crazy rain. that thing is a BEAST.
but i have a 15 inch tall plant thats 17 inches wide but i dont think it will end up looking like these monsterous bushes ive seen on here. lol
than agian i use no nutes.


----------



## Robs (Jul 3, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> man.... i would give a finger (from my left hand lol) to have rob or the chosen ones set up and for it to be legal...
> so awesome lol. its so amazing looking when its all clean and perfect. Gottdamn cannabis u sexy bitch.


Thanks everyone. It's a blessing to be able to have a 46 plant collective in my home state. Much will be donated to local collectives. It's a beautiful thing this legalization of this beautiful plant. Peace


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 3, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> wow Bak, bad hit with that crazy rain. that thing is a BEAST.
> but i have a 15 inch tall plant thats 17 inches wide but i dont think it will end up looking like these monsterous bushes ive seen on here. lol
> than agian i use no nutes.


I know man, these guys are making ours look like runts.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 3, 2013)

been meaning to sub to this damn thread for a while! love seein plants on peoples back porches and stuff


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 3, 2013)

rob what state is that? that you can have 46 plants for a patient? is that as 1 caregiver? or u have a couple register caregivers in your home?


----------



## Robs (Jul 3, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> rob what state is that? that you can have 46 plants for a patient? is that as 1 caregiver? or u have a couple register caregivers in your home?


Typo sorry. I meant to say 45. It's Washington state. 15 plants per patient & a 3 patient collective is as much as they allow.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

Robs said:


> Typo sorry. I meant to say 45. It's Washington state. 15 plants per patient & a 3 patient collective is as much as they allow.


I LOVE that limit. i honestly think that is the perfect limit all the states should have... well for me atleast lol 

cant wait to see yours next month! they'll be huge.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> i cant for the life of me understand how you guys get them to bush so monsterous like that. other than topping.
> what is done to the plants that look like that? ik LST but what LST lol it comes out the same awesome bush structure every time for
> some of u guys.


Honestly I prefer to top over anything else. I do try and LST when possible so i can try to have an even canopy or bush 

but out here the sun is crazy, some plants i don't even have to top and they still grow like bushes!


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

I was out this morning cleaning up some unnecessary growth on a few plants and i noticed this little thing. 
 looks pretty cool and it just chills out on the Mars OG every single morning haha

It's actually trippy! it looks as if at the end of the wings where the orange is, it moves back and forth like its cleaning something, BUT the head is on the opposite side? maybe someone can chime in and let me know what this thing is.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 3, 2013)

its not a moth? lol


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> its not a moth? lol


yeah just a moth I have never seen lol its a trip


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 3, 2013)

better watch out he could be leaving some caterpillars on your plant, id murk it. or relocate it.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 3, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> God damn bro that blue dream is amazing. that thing is gonna yield huge!!!! you better get that bitch supported ASAP


Bud speaks, 757 listens. Theres a tomatoe cage in there too.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

757growin said:


> Bud speaks, 757 listens. Theres a tomatoe cage in there too.
> View attachment 2723538


I'm so jealous of everyone that has Blue Dream this year! Cant wait to see the monster buds off that one though.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 3, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> Honestly I prefer to top over anything else. I do try and LST when possible so i can try to have an even canopy or bush
> 
> but out here the sun is crazy, some plants i don't even have to top and they still grow like bushes!



Some of you need to step by step the topping, training and crap growth that you clear. I am knowledgeable in creating bushes in my dwc buckets but duck me!! Yours are nice!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 3, 2013)

Robs said:


> View attachment 2723300View attachment 2723301View attachment 2723302View attachment 2723303View attachment 2723304View attachment 2723305View attachment 2723306View attachment 2723307View attachment 2723308View attachment 2723309View attachment 2723310View attachment 2723311View attachment 2723312View attachment 2723313View attachment 2723314View attachment 2723315
> 
> Here is our 2013 outdoor in the Evergreen state. https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/683931-evergreen-state-outdoor-2013-a.html#post9289565


Bear in mind before you upload your next picks, the current picks have already made me look all 3 of my little children in the eye and seriously consider leaving for the state's.

The heart wants what it wants!

Still can't believe I would get a life sentence for having that garden, and its only geography that determines wether it's a crime or not. It's ducked!


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 3, 2013)

TWS said:


> Whatta ya think....... we're all just a bunch of suckers for bud porn or just trying to tease us before flower time. lol




just giving all the outdoor guys something to look forward to.


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 3, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> View attachment 2723528 I was out this morning cleaning up some unnecessary growth on a few plants and i noticed this little thing.
> View attachment 2723529 looks pretty cool and it just chills out on the Mars OG every single morning haha
> 
> It's actually trippy! it looks as if at the end of the wings where the orange is, it moves back and forth like its cleaning something, BUT the head is on the opposite side? maybe someone can chime in and let me know what this thing is.


Looks like a moth to me. Is it laying eggs? Kill it. Kill it with fire! Lol.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Looks like a moth to me. Is it laying eggs? Kill it. Kill it with fire! Lol.



It's weird because all it does is sit there.. doesn't really move around or do anything bad as far as i can tell, but just incase ill take matters in to my own hands! lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 3, 2013)

damn massachusetts is 10 per patient but you can only have one patient


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 3, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> It's weird because all it does is sit there.. doesn't really move around or do anything bad as far as i can tell, but just incase ill take matters in to my own hands! lol


Maybe move it somewhere else just in case? I just hate moths and their evil bud munching progeny. I've had them turn entire colas into moldy mush practically overnight.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Maybe move it somewhere else just in case? I just hate moths and their evil bud munching progeny. I've had them turn entire colas into moldy mush practically overnight.


yep, just took it and threw it over in some flowers we have.

that happened to me last year.. its very irritating!


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Lemon king (Jul 3, 2013)

no wimbolden on that court this year then??


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 3, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> View attachment 2723902View attachment 2723904View attachment 2723905View attachment 2723906View attachment 2723907View attachment 2723911View attachment 2723912



The shadow of the canopy on that first pic looks cool!

Nice work they look great


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks for the rep lemon, a lot of hard work been put in


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 3, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> View attachment 2723902View attachment 2723904View attachment 2723905View attachment 2723906View attachment 2723907View attachment 2723911View attachment 2723912


Looking good man. Nice round manicured shrubs. Looks like those screens work well for you. Nice even canopy on all of your ladies.


----------



## Robs (Jul 3, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> View attachment 2723902View attachment 2723904View attachment 2723905View attachment 2723906View attachment 2723907View attachment 2723911View attachment 2723912


 omg man! Just jaw dropping!


----------



## Robs (Jul 3, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> View attachment 2723846View attachment 2723867View attachment 2723868View attachment 2723869View attachment 2723870View attachment 2723877View attachment 2723873View attachment 2723847View attachment 2723848View attachment 2723849View attachment 2723850View attachment 2723851View attachment 2723852View attachment 2723853View attachment 2723854View attachment 2723855View attachment 2723856View attachment 2723857View attachment 2723858View attachment 2723859View attachment 2723860View attachment 2723861View attachment 2723862View attachment 2723863View attachment 2723864View attachment 2723865View attachment 2723866 View attachment 2723875 View attachment 2723871 View attachment 2723874 View attachment 2723876 View attachment 2723872


 Beautiful man just beautiful!!


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Robs 10 bag seeds, 2 males "gone", vege under 30w cfl 4 weeks, 2.5 cubic of potting soil each one, coast of maine potting soil plus some lobster compost, and this grow is so close to where people drive to go to this drive out on sandy beach, so i was afraid of reapers, but the area is untouchable even by hunter each not allowed here, so if make to october next year i i'll put hard work to it and get better results,some bush monsters, like KEVDOGG5555 those are huge man.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th for those that are in the US!


----------



## TWS (Jul 4, 2013)

you to abm


----------



## 757growin (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th farmers. Never a day off, but who wants one with this gig. My ladies are now using 232 gallons of Aact a week!

Hey kevdogg I think u or ur friend where talking bout apples for teas instead of molasses at the bbq. I would appreciate the info on it or anyone else who does this. I ask because i ran out of molasses n hav apple trees. Thanks in advance


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 4, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> thanks for the rep lemon, a lot of hard work been put in


credit where credits due my friend. did you mention the strains your running??

EDIT: just a stoned thought, as you have put so much work in already, would it be beneficial to construct a wooden frame around the court and panda poly some walls around your grow to reflect more light in? im assuming its a legal grow?


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 4, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> Thanks Robs *10 bag seeds,* 2 males "gone", vege under 30w cfl 4 weeks, 2.5 cubic of potting soil each one, coast of maine potting soil plus some lobster compost, and this grow is so close to where people drive to go to this drive out on sandy beach, so i was afraid of reapers, but the area is untouchable even by hunter each not allowed here, so if make to october next year i i'll put hard work to it and get better results,some bush monsters, like KEVDOGG5555 those are huge man.


im assuming the bagseeds in the us are worth taking a chance on. it cant be easy to prep and maintain these gardens, im surprised to see allot of U.S growers using bagseed on large grows!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 4, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> im assuming the bagseeds in the us are worth taking a chance on. it cant be easy to prep and maintain these gardens, im surprised to see allot of U.S growers using bagseed on large grows!


The only seed I will save is the occasional seed I get from GOOD smoke.
This one turned out to taste like some Purple stuff I used to get over 10 years ago.
.

.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/614769-my-first-indoor-cfl-grow.html


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jul 5, 2013)

If you just substitute porn with the Open Show & Tell , Outdoors 2013 thread are you really any better than before? LOL


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jul 5, 2013)

Bakatare666. Kudos to you homie.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> The only seed I will save is the occasional seed I get from GOOD smoke.
> This one turned out to taste like some Purple stuff I used to get over 10 years ago.View attachment 2725544
> .
> View attachment 2725545
> ...


Just surprising as the combination of genetics could be so far from the bag of smoke it came from...nice to have a surprise though!!


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 5, 2013)

bying seeds from website are expensive now, so a lot people are going with bag seeds from good stuff that they smoke before, 90% save right there, also bying seeds u have chance no to get the seeds, also take so long to get to u, maybe wife don't let u grow, reason why i grow guerrila, my wife one time tru way $80 worth good seeds from dinafen sinze thet they i change my way of think about bying or going for bag seeds, good female rate somehow man don't nkow why.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 5, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Just surprising as the combination of genetics could be so far from the bag of smoke it came from...nice to have a surprise though!!


It is always a surprise, LOL.
This started out looking mostly Indica when she was a tot, then soon switched teams.
By the time she finished, had 80 something days flowering, but gave me 2 3/4 oz. cured from CFL's, and actually for the first month and a half after first pistils, I still only had my 98w of veg bulbs until I finally added the rest to bring it up to 305w.


----------



## TWS (Jul 5, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> bying seeds from website are expensive now, so a lot people are going with bag seeds from good stuff that they smoke before, 90% save right there, also bying seeds u have chance no to get the seeds, also take so long to get to u, maybe wife don't let u grow, reason why i grow guerrila, my wife one time tru way $80 worth good seeds from dinafen sinze thet they i change my way of think about bying or going for bag seeds, good female rate somehow man don't nkow why.


 I 'da had to bitch slap her . lol [video=youtube;yyDUC1LUXSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU[/video]


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 5, 2013)

...............................


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;BpP1eTUR-sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpP1eTUR-sg[/video]

-*Bud*


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 5, 2013)

ya same with Bak, i use bag seed and started like 10+ plants but i also only will pull seeds from occasional
bags of really good smoke. and since i get a couple ozs @ a time u might find a seed in a QP and those are the ones i keep.
sucks u get some males typically but def cheapers than buying seeds. but outdoor is easier. when i go indoor. im gonna be buying my 
seeds and gauranteed FEM cuz u cant waste space for like a month or two waiting for a plant to turn male.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 5, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;BpP1eTUR-sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpP1eTUR-sg[/video]
> 
> -*Bud*


looking great! i love the BUSH at the end... that must have about 40+ tops haha


----------



## Budologist420 (Jul 5, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> looking great! i love the BUSH at the end... that must have about 40+ tops haha


I topped it from 2-4-8-16-32-64 then started LSTing and spreading it out.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 5, 2013)

Bud u got some of the sickest sexiest lookin stocks pimp. Love the video bro


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 5, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> I topped it from 2-4-8-16-32-64 then started LSTing and spreading it out.


Badass. thats why i love topping! just keeps multiplying


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 5, 2013)

for some reason when i just topped my biggest plant for the 3rd time it seemed to go from 1-2-botched top so 3, so this top will make 6.
its weird. but still a nice bush lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Happy 4th for those that are in the US!
> 
> View attachment 2724833


You too bro!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> The only seed I will save is the occasional seed I get from GOOD smoke.
> This one turned out to taste like some Purple stuff I used to get over 10 years ago.View attachment 2725544
> .
> View attachment 2725545
> ...


This is a very impressive grow for CFLs!!! +REP bro!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 5, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> I topped it from 2-4-8-16-32-64 then started LSTing and spreading it out.




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Budologist420 again.



*

wow that last plant is a serious little lady kudos to you sir........all i need now is and update from kev dog.....(hint) lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 5, 2013)

Happy 4th of July...little late but I was wasted off my ass yesterday! 
View attachment 2726620

Peace
FM


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 5, 2013)

Northern Border Kush, day 35


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 5, 2013)

and the two little ones are Jabba Stash and Alien Bubba


----------



## jaydub13 (Jul 5, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> ya same with Bak, i use bag seed and started like 10+ plants but i also only will pull seeds from occasional
> bags of really good smoke. and since i get a couple ozs @ a time u might find a seed in a QP and those are the ones i keep.
> sucks u get some males typically but def cheapers than buying seeds. but outdoor is easier. when i go indoor. im gonna be buying my
> seeds and gauranteed FEM cuz u cant waste space for like a month or two waiting for a plant to turn male.


I can't quite understand your reasoning here... if your finding good smoke from bag seed why arent you cloning your females and running them indoor? Thats a better choice since you already know what is female? Besides... having males isn't necessarily a bad thing. you gotta know when to pull em. Female seeds are a gimmick and do no good to the advancement of cannabis.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This is a very impressive grow for CFLs!!! +REP bro!


Thanks man!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 5, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> ya same with Bak, i use bag seed and started like 10+ plants but i also only will pull seeds from occasional
> bags of really good smoke. and since i get a couple ozs @ a time u might find a seed in a QP and those are the ones i keep.
> sucks u get some males typically but def cheapers than buying seeds. but outdoor is easier. when i go indoor. im gonna be buying my
> seeds and gauranteed FEM cuz u cant waste space for like a month or two waiting for a plant to turn male.


LOL, when I did that one, I was in the air whether or not to do two seeds, since like you say, bagseed, you don't know what you're going to get, but ended up glad I only did one, when she was flowering.
You can see how she filled my 2x2 space, LOL.
.
Especially when I was vegging my current two plants......
By a month old, they were crammed in there, and I was constantly moving branches and turning them.
I DID take a couple branches and stuff them in soil though, so I do have some coming, but I'm pretty sure I'll cut off another branch or two before she comes of age, and carry it on.


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 6, 2013)

6-30-2013 pics 5-03-2013pics


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

Bubba Kush outdoor scrog..


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2013)

jaydub13 said:


> I can't quite understand your reasoning here... if your finding good smoke from bag seed why arent you cloning your females and running them indoor? Thats a better choice since you already know what is female? Besides... having males isn't necessarily a bad thing. you gotta know when to pull em. Female seeds are a gimmick and do no good to the advancement of cannabis.


 Im sorry but Female seeds do not harm the advancement of cannabis . That is hogwash. What ruins genetic lines is folks in breeding poor parents of a strain or Crosssing strains . Breeders are responseable for this for watering down or crossing genetics.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't wait to see what that scrog looks like in a month or two. Nicely done.


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.*


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 6, 2013)

the big one here is a greenhouse seeds pure kush fem.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> Im sorry but Female seeds do not harm the advancement of cannabis . That is hogwash. What ruins genetic lines is folks in breeding poor parents of a strain or Crosssing strains . Breeders are responseable for this for watering down or crossing genetics.



i cant see the problem in fem seeds. tws your scrog is simply hermoso!! 

why the trellis on the plant as well??????
are the ones in buckets at the back flowered?? 

im sick off seeing this....



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.*​


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 6, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> 6-30-2013 pic




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to OZAK47 again.



*


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 6, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Northern Border Kush, day 35



o yeaaaaaaaaaaa baby show us them toesssssssss!!! i knew you was gagging to get em out!!! lol

look how there pointing up to catch all that sun, even the little baby ones are......happy plants = happy farmers!!!

good work!!!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2013)

Lemon king :You mean the cage around it. When it was small my new pit puppy was tearing it up until I got the electric fence to keep him out. lol Yes the two clones went into flower early and looks like they will continue to flower. I have two of the Afgahn kush x black domina. One revegged and is doing great the other one never came out of flower. kinda weird. Take two aspirn and check out Show n' tell in the morning. LOL


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 6, 2013)

I had to get a toe or two in there for you brotha ahaha thanks man everyday I go out there it makes me so damn happy to see them happy lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 6, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.




*







*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jbrown3 again.



*


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> Lemon king :You mean the cage around it. When it was small my new pit puppy was tearing it up until I got the electric fence to keep him out. lol Yes the two clones went into flower early and looks like they will continue to flower. I have two of the Afgahn kush x black domina. One revegged and is doing great the other one never came out of flower. kinda weird.* Take two aspirn and check out Show n' tell in the morning*. LOL



im salivating already!!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 6, 2013)

TWS I think your SCRoG is wonderful, have you SCRoG'd before using the material you have now?


----------



## fumble (Jul 6, 2013)

Well Got Damn TWS!!! Effing niice...I can't wait to see it fill in and up!



TWS said:


>


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 6, 2013)

this is a bagseed supossedto be trainwreck . shes 2 months outside and started flowering on me. 

lower leaves trimmed for better air flow and help the higher up stuff get bigger. pure kush

any ideas on what this is ? 

taken in junepure kush greenhouse seeds. fem grown from seed. spent 3 months inside under florecent then moved to the 1000 hps/mh in pro mix peat about 30lbs in that container.i addedabout a cup of bone and blood meal in the mix they have been topped with bat guano. advanced nutrient nutes sensi grow part a and b with ancient earth. water is well water .


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 6, 2013)

spent a month under the 1000w then moved outdoor


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> Im sorry but Female seeds do not harm the advancement of cannabis . That is hogwash. What ruins genetic lines is folks in breeding poor parents of a strain or Crosssing strains . Breeders are responseable for this for watering down or crossing genetics.


I think the autos are no good for the advancements of cannabis. I'm a believer in cloning myself. feminized are good in my books as long as you don't mind paying more. Never had issues with them haven't had any Hermes. Only had the pure kush and Abarneys farm pineapple chunk tho.


----------



## nick559 (Jul 6, 2013)

1 month ago today


----------



## gioua (Jul 6, 2013)

nick559 said:


> 1 month agoView attachment 2727390 today View attachment 2727391




GO 559'rs!!


----------



## nick559 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 6, 2013)

TWS said:


>


Is that a cannabis plant in the hanging basket by the fence?...

I just flipped a drizella, and cloned prior to doing so...
http://www.sanniesshop.com/drizella.html

Is your grow professor P's genetics?...love his work.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 6, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;BpP1eTUR-sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpP1eTUR-sg[/video]
> 
> -*Bud*



just watched every one of your vids mate. nice! keep it coastal is the man!

and that alien og....fuck me!


----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Jul 6, 2013)

Main colas are forming now. 5' tall and 5' to 8' wide


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> TWS I think your SCRoG is wonderful, have you SCRoG'd before using the material you have now?


 No. I really never scrogged before. Any pointers are helpful and welcome. I spent all morning opening up the screen some more .



fumble said:


> Well Got Damn TWS!!! Effing niice...I can't wait to see it fill in and up!


 That ones dedicated to you . You inspired me on your grow last year .


----------



## TWS (Jul 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is that a cannabis plant in the hanging basket by the fence?...
> 
> I just flipped a drizella, and cloned prior to doing so...
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/drizella.html
> ...


 yep ! That be a cannabis plant in a topsy turvy . Yes those are Professor P's genetics . Man I got some great stuff of his to run this winter. Oh we have a crater Lake v4 outside too .


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> yep ! That be a cannabis plant in a topsy turvy . Yes those are Professor P's genetics . Man I got some great stuff of his to run this winter. Oh we have a crater Lake v4 outside too .


I'm gonna be looking for your TT grow!
I've been curious, but a thread last year that I saw didn't turn out so well, so I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## fumble (Jul 6, 2013)

Muah! You are too sweet  Question for ya...the cage around the bottom, are the openings big enough to get your hands in easily to work around? Only asking because my tomatoes are in a cage like that and I had to cut the wire out in several places to be able to get in. 



TWS said:


> No. I really never scrogged before. Any pointers are helpful and welcome. I spent all morning opening up the screen some more .
> 
> That ones dedicated to you . You inspired me on your grow last year .


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 6, 2013)

Some bush action. Aurora Kush (Northern Lights X Kandy Kush)


----------



## hoonry (Jul 6, 2013)

my 6 on july 6.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2013)

Dang alot of ppl are doing it big!


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 6, 2013)

Heres what im working with.. You can check my sig to watch.
.View attachment 2727857


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 6, 2013)

hoonry said:


> my 6 on july 6.


I bet them trunks are thick. Nice bush fa sho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 6, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> Heres what im working with.. You can check my sig to watch.
> .View attachment 2727857View attachment 2727858View attachment 2727859View attachment 2727860View attachment 2727861View attachment 2727862View attachment 2727863View attachment 2727864View attachment 2727865


Nice plants man.
I Love those hills in the background though.
Remind me of the sand dunes


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

fumble said:


> Muah! You are too sweet  Question for ya...the cage around the bottom, are the openings big enough to get your hands in easily to work around? Only asking because my tomatoes are in a cage like that and I had to cut the wire out in several places to be able to get in.


 Yea, I will have to cut it when I go to clean out the Bottoms .


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I'm gonna be looking for your TT grow!
> I've been curious, but a thread last year that I saw didn't turn out so well, so I haven't tried it myself.


 cool . It's just for fun . Kinda like everything else really. We'll see how she does.


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

Reminds me of the 70's around here . A lot of nice big bushes .


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> Heres what im working with.. You can check my sig to watch.
> .View attachment 2727860View attachment 2727861View attachment 2727862View attachment 2727863View attachment 2727864View attachment 2727865


 Very nice there under the " Big Tarp " .


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

CHIHUAHUA said:


> Main colas are forming now. 5' tall and 5' to 8' wide
> View attachment 2727503View attachment 2727504View attachment 2727505View attachment 2727506View attachment 2727508View attachment 2727509


 Looking great mang ! Looks like you've been busy.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Lemon king :You mean the cage around it. When it was small my new pit puppy was tearing it up until I got the electric fence to keep him out. lol Yes the two clones went into flower early and looks like they will continue to flower. I have two of the Afgahn kush x black domina. One revegged and is doing great the other one never came out of flower. kinda weird. *Take two aspirn and check out Show n' tell in the morning*. LOL


i feel so let down, like when a bird gets herself off then tells you to go finish the dishes......


----------



## justme44255 (Jul 7, 2013)

.

shes been in flower for 32 days now... when should i chop her down? i will need alot of help harvisting and curing..this is my first successful grow 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0rsofN4Ogg&feature=c4-overview&list=UUhi_AvJmbFjro7glOtNtAIg

please watch the video .. leave comments here or on there.. thanks 

.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Possibly cal mag


----------



## justme44255 (Jul 7, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Possibly cal mag


whats that ? ,..n what should i do ? i thought it might be a phosphorous deficiency


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Do some research on cal mag deficiencies first to make sure that's your problem, if you believe it is the problem then get a bottle of some cal mag or Epsom salts


----------



## justme44255 (Jul 7, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Do some research on cal mag deficiencies first to make sure that's your problem, if you believe it is the problem then get a bottle of some cal mag or Epsom salts


there are epsom salts at walmart... just sprinkle some of that over the soil and water right ? but dont use to much right ? it looks exactly like what my


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't use Epsom myself but I'd say 1-2 tsp per gal of water


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 7, 2013)

Dissolve the Epsom in warm water then let cool before using.


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i feel so let down, like when a bird gets herself off then tells you to go finish the dishes......


 mmm ? should I even ask ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

I didn't look at the plant, don't know if it's a cal mag def or what but the Epsom salt is one teaspoon per gallon, it'll dissolve in cold water. Too much cal mag really sucks and your leafs will canoe down . It sucks so don't over do it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 7, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> there are epsom salts at walmart... just sprinkle some of that over the soil and water right ? but dont use to much right ? it looks exactly like what my


Dissolve 1 Tbsp/ gallon and water with it, or you could mist the tops and underside of the leafs also, it will help the plant absorb it faster.


----------



## justme44255 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dissolve 1 Tbsp/ gallon and water with it, or you could mist the tops and underside of the leafs also, it will help the plant absorb it faster.


AWESOME !  .. thanks everyone... your all been a great help so far ...i will start with 1 Tbsp with a gallon of water.... and see how they like it .... BTW... these are the nutrients i been using . what do u think ? Rose bloom works? ... o and i put a few in the ground... and bugs ate them up within days.. how can i fix my bug problem? any home remidys DIY kinda thing ?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just returned from an "excursion" to weed and mulch...it's too hot. 

So I finally broke down and ordered one of these:
http://www.techniche-intl.com/en/catalog/cooling-apparel/hyperkewl-evaporative-cooling/vests/index.html

I'll let you all know how well it works as soon as Amazon delivers. My core temp is going into triple digits when hiking/biking, not a good thing when you intentionally don't bring a cell phone. If I collapse from heat stroke, they might never find my corpse.

Peace!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 7, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> AWESOME !  .. thanks everyone... your all been a great help so far ...i will start with 1 Tbsp with a gallon of water.... and see how they like it .... BTW... these are the nutrients i been using . what do u think ? Rose bloom works? ... o and i put a few in the ground... and bugs ate them up within days.. how can i fix my bug problem? any homeView attachment 2728563View attachment 2728564 remidys DIY kinda thing ?


Are you using both of those or what?
When you transition into flower, after the stretch, it will be better to drop the amount of N and raise the P and K a little bit.
As far as bugs, without you knowing what kind of bugs you have, it's hard to help.
Myself, I sprinkle Sevin all around where I have my pots, kinda thinking the bugs won't crawl through it.
I had a couple crawly things, mealyworms I think they were, and sprinkled some on my plant.
It's safe for veggies and edibles, so I figure it's OK.


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dissolve 1 Tbsp/ gallon and water with it, or you could mist the tops and underside of the leafs also, it will help the plant absorb it faster.





justme44255 said:


> AWESOME !  .. thanks everyone... your all been a great help so far ...i will start with 1 Tbsp with a gallon of water.... and see how they like it .... BTW... these are the nutrients i been using . what do u think ? Rose bloom works? ... o and i put a few in the ground... and bugs ate them up within days.. how can i fix my bug problem? any homeView attachment 2728563View attachment 2728564 remidys DIY kinda thing ?


 I believe it's a teaspoon ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Just returned from an "excursion" to weed and mulch...it's too hot.
> 
> So I finally broke down and ordered one of these:
> http://www.techniche-intl.com/en/catalog/cooling-apparel/hyperkewl-evaporative-cooling/vests/index.html
> ...


 Well now that you put it that way . lol. You better take care of yourself. heat stroke sucks.


----------



## justme44255 (Jul 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Are you using both of those or what?
> When you transition into flower, after the stretch, it will be better to drop the amount of N and raise the P and K a little bit.
> As far as bugs, without you knowing what kind of bugs you have, it's hard to help.
> Myself, I sprinkle Sevin all around where I have my pots, kinda thinking the bugs won't crawl through it.
> ...


the bug looked like a really tiny catipeller .... i use the all purpose 10-10-10 on my vegging plants.. and the rose bloom on my flowering plants ...


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 7, 2013)

Just a heads up to anyone outdoors. Nitro Bat Guano. 

I switched over from peruvian seabird guano, and words can't explain. NITRO BAT GUANO!


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

Speaking of caterpillars . I hope everyone is going to start spraying for them . You want to start before flowering. I have already had some damage and find a few worms every time Im looking up the ladies skirts. LOL They seam to be bailing out though as I see them dangling on silk or just sitting on a leaf. Those little tiny holes in your leafs are them.


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

Nitro Bat Guano| 9&#8211;3&#8211;1 Roots Organics Nitro Bat Guano is an excellent source of nitrogen, phosphorus, and calcium. Carefully processed and sifted to make it easy to work with, Roots Organics Nitro Bat Guano encourages vigorous growth and is fast acting for quick results. All of the Roots Organics guanos have been carefully sourced for quality and harvested with bat friendly methods so you and your garden get performance with principles. 
3 LB 14.99 | 9 LB 35.99 | 20 LB 59.99 | 44 LB 99.99


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> itro Bat Guano| 9&#8211;3&#8211;1 Roots Organics Nitro Bat Guano is an excellent source of nitrogen, phosphorus, and calcium. Carefully processed and sifted to make it easy to work with, Roots Organics Nitro Bat Guano encourages vigorous growth and is fast acting for quick results. All of the Roots Organics guanos have been carefully sourced for quality and harvested with bat friendly methods so you and your garden get performance with principles.
> 3 LB 14.99 | 9 LB 35.99 | 20 LB 59.99 | 44 LB 99.99


Yup this stuff is like steroids for your plants. Don't sleep on it. You gotta let it brew in the heat tho. Add some powder and some water to a bucket and let it set for 2 days. The water gets all murkey brown and the plants go into orgasm mode. 

and @ tws I don't think Im gonna spray for the catarpillars this year. I have a huge! infestation of wasps in my garden. It's surreal!


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Speaking of caterpillars . I hope everyone is going to start spraying for them . You want to start before flowering. I have already had some damage and find a few worms every time Im looking up the ladies skirts. LOL They seam to be bailing out though as I see them dangling on silk or just sitting on a leaf. Those little tiny holes in your leafs are them.


Speaking of caterpillars. How often should I spray for them? Weekly? Twice a week?

I have Spinosad & BT on tap. I also have plenty of neem.


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 7, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> Yup this stuff is like steroids for your plants. Don't sleep on it. You gotta let it brew in the heat tho. Add some powder and some water to a bucket and let it set for 2 days. The water gets all murkey brown and the plants go into orgasm mode.


Sounds like good stuff. 

Do you bubble that mix? Or just let it sit?

How much per gallon or water?

Can it be used along with nutes? I wouldn't apply them at the same time.


----------



## Grobda (Jul 7, 2013)

1 Harlequin and 3 Kandy Skunks from clones purchased at local Western WA collective. Clones were purchased and put in pots in our backyard on June 16th. Total beginner here 

View attachment 2729135View attachment 2729136View attachment 2729137View attachment 2729138


----------



## TWS (Jul 7, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> Yup this stuff is like steroids for your plants. Don't sleep on it. You gotta let it brew in the heat tho. Add some powder and some water to a bucket and let it set for 2 days. The water gets all murkey brown and the plants go into orgasm mode.
> 
> and @ tws I don't think Im gonna spray for the catarpillars this year. I have a huge! infestation of wasps in my garden. It's surreal!


 Don't forget that the moth lays it's eggs in the node prior to heavy flowering and the little bastards eat their way out . By the time the wasp finds him you have damage . IMO


BigB 420 said:


> Speaking of caterpillars. How often should I spray for them? Weekly? Twice a week?
> 
> I have Spinosad & BT on tap. I also have plenty of neem.


 If I don't get lazy I like to spray twice a week for caterpillars and neem/azamax in between. you can alternate between the BT and spinosad. You can drop to once a week mid flower.


Grobda said:


> 1 Harlequin and 3 Kandy Skunks from clones purchased at local Western WA collective. Clones were purchased and put in pots in our backyard on June 16th. Total beginner here
> 
> View attachment 2729135View attachment 2729136View attachment 2729137View attachment 2729138


 Get your grow on Grob !  welcome and thanks for sharing .


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> If I don't get lazy I like to spray twice a week for caterpillars and neem/azamax in between. you can alternate between the BT and spinosad. You can drop to once a week mid flower.


Thanks bro!


----------



## Brotherdoses (Jul 7, 2013)

All you outsiders kick ass! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> I believe it's a teaspoon ?


IDK honestly man, but when I needed it, I read 1 Tbsp/ gal, so I mixed 1 tsp/ half gal., knowing I wouldn't use a gallon, and I was fine.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 7, 2013)

justme44255 said:


> the bug looked like a really tiny catipeller .... i use the all purpose 10-10-10 on my vegging plants.. and the rose bloom on my flowering plants ...


That will work bro..........
Not the best, but it will work.
Did your bugs look like this?
If so, the Sevin will get rid of them.
.

.
And leave dry moldy looking residue like this?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 7, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Speaking of caterpillars. How often should I spray for them? Weekly? Twice a week?
> 
> I have Spinosad & BT on tap. I also have plenty of neem.


7 to 10 days is usually sufficient for bugs and the reproductive/ hatching/ gestation period.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 8, 2013)

*I dont spray i use a net lol.. 
*


----------



## gioua (Jul 8, 2013)

Grobda said:


> 1 Harlequin and 3 Kandy Skunks from clones purchased at local Western WA collective. Clones were purchased and put in pots in our backyard on June 16th. Total beginner here
> 
> View attachment 2729135View attachment 2729136View attachment 2729137View attachment 2729138




welcome to RIU...

I would remove some of those lower sucker leaves and branches


----------



## gioua (Jul 8, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I dont spray i use a net lol..
> *View attachment 2729271


so do those nasty bud worms even get to see your plants anymore???
and how much was the netting?


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 8, 2013)

damn i just got rid of a wasp nest. i shoulda left it. and holy shit...Toka's circus tent is huge. thats bad ass.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 8, 2013)

Northern Border Kush


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> No. I really never scrogged before. Any pointers are helpful and welcome. I spent all morning opening up the screen some more .
> 
> That ones dedicated to you . You inspired me on your grow last year .


Is it the 1" or 2"? I have used it before and honestly its a pain in the ass but works ok. Problems I ran into with it was during the Flowering Stretch plus the squares are too small. Its a bitch tucking away through those little holes. SCRoG are a blast man and very very rewarding when you have a nice even canopy of buds. I would look into something with larger holes for your Screen. 

This thread shoudl help ya if you havent been there already. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/515987-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 8, 2013)

gioua said:


> so do those nasty bud worms even get to see your plants anymore???
> and how much was the netting?


*
First off thanks to everyone who likes it..*

*
I would hope they dont lol... 

It cost around 300 which isnt shit compared to the damage worms can cause!

I have the link to the site people have msged me asking about it but they have to many msg in there inbox for me to msg back lol

I cut it in 60ft lengths and wove it together 240ft of weaving took awhile lol.

My roll was 12ft wide by 300ft long i cut it in 60ft lengths 5 times so that my net is now 60ft by 60ft..

The best thing i found to weave it together with is ultra thin weed eater string .

*


----------



## 757growin (Jul 8, 2013)

Maybe some trellis netting like this tws. 7in holes


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


>


 mmmmmm ! me likes jabba's stash ! I here she puts out !


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is it the 1" or 2"? I have used it before and honestly its a pain in the ass but works ok. Problems I ran into with it was during the Flowering Stretch plus the squares are too small. Its a bitch tucking away through those little holes. SCRoG are a blast man and very very rewarding when you have a nice even canopy of buds. I would look into something with larger holes for your Screen.
> 
> This thread shoudl help ya if you havent been there already. https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/515987-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html
> Thanks mang ! you sure are right, it's a pain in the ass with that stuff for sure. It was cheap though so I just been cutting in bigger holes where needed. I will defentely do something different next time.
> ...





757growin said:


> Maybe some trellis netting like this tws. 7in holes
> View attachment 2729644


 Holly cow bat man ! you gonna scrog dat ? lol I just ordered a bunch of six inch to support everyone else but the scrog is all ready in progress LOL.


----------



## james42 (Jul 8, 2013)

My Iranian g13s. There's some critical sensi star in the background too if you look close


----------



## james42 (Jul 8, 2013)

Iranian autoflower. I chopped a couple tops. The rest needs another week or two


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2013)

Man ! nice scenery. I wish I lived where it was that nice and green. The ferns are bitchen. lol


----------



## james42 (Jul 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Man ! nice scenery. I wish I lived where it was that nice and green. The ferns are bitchen. lol


In the fall they all die and my plants stick out like a sore thumb. Luckily its only for a fea weeks


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2013)

I just harvested an Iranian short flower. looks just like that. I was hoping since it is a short flower and not an Auto it would of grown bigger, It flowered at about 1.5 ft and finished at 2 .


----------



## james42 (Jul 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> I just harvested an Iranian short flower. looks just like that. I was hoping since it is a short flower and not an Auto it would of grown bigger, It flowered at about 1.5 ft and finished at 2 .


Yea. Mine didn't get real big either. I have a couple that took longer to start flowering that are about 3'.
Im pretty impressed with the bud though. Sticky as hell. Like it was dipped in honey.
There just a bonus until the big girls finish anyway


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2013)

I mention this on behalf of 757 . If we get enough interest in it we could do it. We need to come up with a cool safe place. My suggestion would be the low desert maybe Ocotillo Wells state park, outside of it of course but that is what you would goggle , free camping , no locked gates and no fire size restrictions, just no pallets. ( restrooms and food). The weather is nice in December and the dogs can run with not much LEO > The high desert is nice but can be a bit chilly in December but Maybe closer for the Ventura / Orange county folks.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 8, 2013)

fuk i dont live in so cal.......anyone seen kevdogg i swear im due an update!!! lol


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 8, 2013)

your wish has been granted, kevdoggs got a new camera  for those of you wondering, no my cat is not shitting in the pot lol


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 8, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Kevdogg5555 again.




*
Dammit Kev, quit giving me a boner.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> I mention this on behalf of 757 . If we get enough interest in it we could do it. We need to come up with a cool safe place. My suggestion would be the low desert maybe Ocotillo Wells state park, outside of it of course but that is what you would goggle , free camping , no locked gates and no fire size restrictions, just no pallets. ( restrooms and food). The weather is nice in December and the dogs can run with not much LEO > The high desert is nice but can be a bit chilly in December but Maybe closer for the Ventura / Orange county folks.


How far is that from Riverside County? If its a reasonable drive, I am in bro!


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2013)

Your right down the street from me . Hour and a half not pulling anything.


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in for a harvest party.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 8, 2013)

nice garden kevdog.. doesnt that court get hot? I guess yall have cooler weather than us though


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 8, 2013)

kevdogg is doing it right. I'm tailing a tad behind him in my opinion, but I respect this person thats for sure.

That yellow squash is lookin gravy G. I have 6 of mine fruiting now. Looks bitchin on your end tho!

For growing in pots, you are on point dude!


----------



## TWS (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice garden (kdogg) > One day I will have no height restrictions .  I feel so restrained .


----------



## gioua (Jul 9, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *
> First off thanks to everyone who likes it..*
> 
> *
> ...




Awesome.. I used a hot glue gun to make my seams.. for this.. I dont think your material is as tightly knit tho.. damn dude that is a helluva lot of sewing + rep too.. so how long do you think the net will last?


----------



## gioua (Jul 9, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> your wish has been granted, kevdoggs got a new camera View attachment 2729885View attachment 2729887View attachment 2729889View attachment 2729890View attachment 2729891View attachment 2729892View attachment 2729894View attachment 2729895View attachment 2729897View attachment 2729899View attachment 2729900View attachment 2729901View attachment 2729902View attachment 2729904 for those of you wondering, no my cat is not shitting in the pot lol




Nice grow man!! Looking healthy as heck too.. I have a buddy whose dogs (terrier mixes) love to sit ontop of the smart pots as well.. so he bought a few extra filled with sand and stuck a shade over the top.. they loved it..


hard to gauge by the 1st pic how big are the smart pots there has to be 100+?


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 9, 2013)

I guess I found a good reason not to start seeds late June/early July outdoors...the hotter temps the past couple days nuked a couple week-old seedlings...one was a crispy critter, two are barely hanging on but might pull through, lost one several days ago that just couldn't hang, too weak.

Maybe I ought to move them indoors for the hottest part of the day, at least until they get established a bit better...any thoughts?

Hopefully I can make all my mistakes this summer, then I can benefit from the lessons learned next year.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys looks like I got mine
Started just in time where they weren't babies when this heat streak hit the
North East and they all got some nice growth.
Rather than frying to death @ 100+ degrees for 3 days
Pics are a Group shot from today tallest are about 26 inches. my 2 jack herras transplanted yesterday. The soil I used. A cool root picture. And my big 40 gal girl from the top lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mornin' all!

Has anyone here ever had deer taking afternoon naps near your grow?. You can't miss the tell-tale signs of matted down grass the size of a large mammal. 

In some ways I like having them around, their obvious trails etc provide great cover for my own presence out there. But these deer are sleeping(and probably mating.)5 feet from my kush ladies, it's only a matter of time before a hoof tramples a plant. 

Does deer stop/repellant actually work?, I bought a bottle yesterday and saved receipt. Normally, I would simply twine the area off...but this particular spot has nothing to tie anything to.

And do they sell repellant for 2-legged creatures?, I really could use something to keep those away as well.

Peace


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Jul 9, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I guess I found a good reason not to start seeds late June/early July outdoors...the hotter temps the past couple days nuked a couple week-old seedlings...one was a crispy critter, two are barely hanging on but might pull through, lost one several days ago that just couldn't hang, too weak.
> 
> Maybe I ought to move them indoors for the hottest part of the day, at least until they get established a bit better...any thoughts?
> 
> Hopefully I can make all my mistakes this summer, then I can benefit from the lessons learned next year.


 I started seedlings indoors mid-April or so. Most of them went outside into my raised beds (or interim-sized pots) by the end of April/Mid-May, some at only 10 days old. I also have clones from a local patient resource center (they get great local varieties every year) and those went outside immediately during the same time period as the seedlings. Cold and wet is the problem for me--not sun and heat. I haven't been very far in this thread but I'm assuming you're in SoCal from your handle; I'm in southern Oregon at around 1400 feet on the north side of a hill around the 42nd Parallel. This is my third year growing outside and I still very much consider myself a newbie. I got a lot of information from this site last year  View attachment 2730502 This is this year's garden, some of it, anyway. It's much expanded from last year to give the girls more room and sun. I have some exotics grown from seed as opposed to playing with whatever bagseed I usually dig up for fun. I've got a White Rhino from Holland and a Cheese strain from the UK as well as two Keralas from India. They look quite strange next to the more common Blue Dream and Sour Kush I grew from clones. Anyway, this way seems to work for me as I get a decent crop every year in spite of a distinct lack of good sun due to my hillside location. Since I grow strictly according to Oregon law, I'm not after quantity so much as quality and I must say I do well there  And it improves every year. I've been forced by weather to harvest by the 5th of October every year so far. You probably have a lot more sun and a lot less rain than me so your babies may have to start and live indoors longer than mine. We basically do it the same way except for where we start our seeds. If I had started seeds as late as June, they'd never reach bloom (about 2 weeks away, yet)--there's not enough time in my season. The two Keralas are much smaller than the same-age Rhino and Cheese and none of the Sativas are as thickly-leaved as pictures I've seen. Again, I think this is due solely to a short season. But they all look healthy, don't they? I've ordered a greenhouse. It'll be here in a couple of days. I bet next year's garden will be MUCH fun


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Jul 9, 2013)

My ex-mother-in-law swore that if you hung left-over bits of deodorant bath soap bars from string around your garden, it would keep deer and other herbivores away. I do it but I'm not sure how much good it is. Sure can't hurt. She said it was the smell that repelled them. I still get some deer nibbles every year so I just use plastic bird netting around my garden on thin stakes to keep the deer away and to keep cats from using my nice soft dirt as a litter box!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 9, 2013)

Jazzman's Gal said:


> I started seedlings indoors mid-April or so. Most of them went outside into my raised beds (or interim-sized pots) by the end of April/Mid-May, some at only 10 days old. I also have clones from a local patient resource center (they get great local varieties every year) and those went outside immediately during the same time period as the seedlings. Cold and wet is the problem for me--not sun and heat. I haven't been very far in this thread but I'm assuming you're in SoCal from your handle; I'm in southern Oregon at around 1400 feet on the north side of a hill around the 42nd Parallel. This is my third year growing outside and I still very much consider myself a newbie. I got a lot of information from this site last year  View attachment 2730502 This is this year's garden, some of it, anyway. It's much expanded from last year to give the girls more room and sun. I have some exotics grown from seed as opposed to playing with whatever bagseed I usually dig up for fun. I've got a White Rhino from Holland and a Cheese strain from the UK as well as two Keralas from India. They look quite strange next to the more common Blue Dream and Sour Kush I grew from clones. Anyway, this way seems to work for me as I get a decent crop every year in spite of a distinct lack of good sun due to my hillside location. Since I grow strictly according to Oregon law, I'm not after quantity so much as quality and I must say I do well there  And it improves every year. I've been forced by weather to harvest by the 5th of October every year so far. You probably have a lot more sun and a lot less rain than me so your babies may have to start and live indoors longer than mine. We basically do it the same way except for where we start our seeds. If I had started seeds as late as June, they'd never reach bloom (about 2 weeks away, yet)--there's not enough time in my season. The two Keralas are much smaller than the same-age Rhino and Cheese and none of the Sativas are as thickly-leaved as pictures I've seen. Again, I think this is due solely to a short season. But they all look healthy, don't they? I've ordered a greenhouse. It'll be here in a couple of days. I bet next year's garden will be MUCH fun


I appreciate you sharing your experiences and tips. For me, this is all about having fun with it. I'm not after pounds myself, as I'm not a big time smoker, but just trying to get some homegrown to have around for when the mood strikes me.

As far as the weather, it'll be warm here through Oct and into November, I wouldn't even worry about frost until late December if at all, and even rain isn't a big concern...so I figured I'd be OK getting a late start on some seeds while my bigger plant grows and grows.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Jazzman's Gal said:


> My ex-mother-in-law swore that if you hung left-over bits of deodorant bath soap bars from string around your garden, it would keep deer and other herbivores away. I do it but I'm not sure how much good it is. Sure can't hurt. She said it was the smell that repelled them. I still get some deer nibbles every year so I just use plastic bird netting around my garden on thin stakes to keep the deer away and to keep cats from using my nice soft dirt as a litter box!


What's funny is they haven't taken so much as a nibble, my only guess as to why is they smell me on the plants?.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks man, The pots are actually 45 gallon smart pots. I wanted to go with 100's but it would be a problem if i had to move them around. If they were in 100's they would be easily double the size right now. ^^ thats next year!!


gioua said:


> Nice grow man!! Looking healthy as heck too.. I have a buddy whose dogs (terrier mixes) love to sit ontop of the smart pots as well.. so he bought a few extra filled with sand and stuck a shade over the top.. they loved it..
> 
> 
> hard to gauge by the 1st pic how big are the smart pots there has to be 100+?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mornin' all!
> 
> Has anyone here ever had deer taking afternoon naps near your grow?. You can't miss the tell-tale signs of matted down grass the size of a large mammal.
> 
> ...


I lost 2 to some critter's, probably deer, this year. Caged, hair, urine, Repells-All not withstanding. They were bedded down all around the area and it looked like Grand Central Station Lost another to overly wet conditions. Had planted in same area for 5 years with no problems with wet terrain but this year was unusual. 2 others were dug up but was able to successfully replant.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 9, 2013)

BarnBuster said:


> I lost 2 to some critter's, probably deer, this year. Caged, hair, urine, Repells-All not withstanding. They were bedded down all around the area and it looked like Grand Central Station Lost another to overly wet conditions. Had planted in same area for 5 years with no problems with wet terrain but this year was unusual. 2 others were dug up but was able to successfully replant.


Dug up by what?. Deer have 4 chambered digestive systems to coincide with seasons, and generally move onto berries and such by this time. It's when I first plant they concern me(May), by July it's the clumsy hooves I have to deal with. I do so by placing heavy jute twine at both an 18" and 3' height to divert them, they trip once and then change their path in a hurry.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Dug up by what?. Deer have 4 chambered digestive systems to coincide with seasons, and generally move onto berries and such by this time. It's when I first plant they concern me(May), by July it's the clumsy hooves I have to deal with. I do so by placing heavy jute twine at both an 18" and 3' height to divert them, they trip once and then change their path in a hurry.


The dug up ones I don't know what happened. Groundhogs? I put the granulated repellent down after that and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 9, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> your wish has been granted, kevdoggs got a new camera View attachment 2729885View attachment 2729887View attachment 2729889View attachment 2729890View attachment 2729891View attachment 2729892View attachment 2729894View attachment 2729895View attachment 2729897View attachment 2729899View attachment 2729900View attachment 2729901View attachment 2729902View attachment 2729904 for those of you wondering, no my cat is not shitting in the pot lol


Super nice grow Kevdog. The color on that squash is amazing.


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Jul 9, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I appreciate you sharing your experiences and tips. For me, this is all about having fun with it. I'm not after pounds myself, as I'm not a big time smoker, but just trying to get some homegrown to have around for when the mood strikes me.
> 
> As far as the weather, it'll be warm here through Oct and into November, I wouldn't even worry about frost until late December if at all, and even rain isn't a big concern...so I figured I'd be OK getting a late start on some seeds while my bigger plant grows and grows.


Ah, now see? You've got all of that sun and warm weather  I'll share all of my limited bit of knowledge that will help anyone else. I'm in it for fun and personal reasons. Lots of satisfaction there. I give away lots of what I grow to others who aren't as lucky as me. I love growing things, I have a green thumb and usually have a stupendous vegetable garden. I'm a recent resident of Oregon, having come up from New Mexico two years ago when I retired. I grew six plants from bagseed my first year here as I didn't have my license yet but my ol' man had his. Oregon law, you know. I have pics of all my gardens. I should find a couple for each of the past two cannabis gardens and put them up here  Looked at Kevdogg's plants and I'm in awe. They're so neat and tidy and groomed perfectly!! I'm a lazy gardener; probably because it's so easy for me. I don't prune and clean and thin as much as I should. I like a wild and wooly garden that looks like it might walk away if you don't keep it happy. All of my stuff is a little outside the lines. I'm growing an heirloom tomato called Cherokee Purple; it's gotten so big and rowdy that I named it Audrey after the plant in Little Shop of Horrors  Because of my short growing season, I can't grow melons. I'd really love to grow some cantaloupes or watermelons but it just doesn't work at my house. I grew wonderful melons in New Mexico  I never grew pot in New Mexico--you're probably in a similar climate, from the sound of it. I'm very jealous of your long growing season!! This is going to be an interesting thread. Happy gardening, all!


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Jul 9, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> your wish has been granted, kevdoggs got a new camera View attachment 2729885View attachment 2729887View attachment 2729889View attachment 2729890View attachment 2729891View attachment 2729892View attachment 2729894View attachment 2729895View attachment 2729897View attachment 2729899View attachment 2729900View attachment 2729901View attachment 2729902View attachment 2729904 for those of you wondering, no my cat is not shitting in the pot lol


What a wonderful, pleasant garden! I'm also growing squash, peppers, etc. in my garden but it's not as advanced as yours. Next year, I think I'll do more companion plantings right in the raised beds with my pot. So far, I've got marigolds and garlic growing with them this year as natural pest deterrents. I don't see why some judicious introductions would prevent peppers and squash from filling in some gaps, do you?


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 9, 2013)

gioua said:


> Awesome.. I used a hot glue gun to make my seams.. for this.. I dont think your material is as tightly knit tho.. damn dude that is a helluva lot of sewing + rep too.. so how long do you think the net will last?




*Thanks bro..
*

*The net is supposed to be made of Heavy Duty UV protected polyethylene* *and is supposed to last several years..

If it last me two years i will be happy **with that even if you buy it every year at 300 bucks a year i am willing todo that to stop the worms.

*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

a little update 

yes, one of them I tied over and have an open center. it will fill in nicely before flower Im sure. Im really happy considering how on the spot and thrown together this is. Next year though... should I be so lucky as to occupy the same space....    Your gardens are looking great- 45 gallon smart pots are plenty! top dress, ammend, feed, and O2 enriched TEAS, perform wonderfully Im sure 

Just water today, and the next couple of times as well, as I just mixed in some blood meal and alfalfa meal..... will give them some FF Big Bloom though, over the next few days.... and top dress next week with a nice mixture of good things . My major issue has been stoner bunnys.... but Im going to be rectifying that very soon . Happy growing all!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 9, 2013)

looking good TLD, like your style.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 9, 2013)

View attachment 2731119 Here are my ladies in a group shot. Adding six more seedlings to fill the rest of the spot. Adding 3 warrior princess and 3 blueberry projekt by [email protected]


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 9, 2013)

Just another day in paradise...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> looking good TLD, like your style.


thanks much... there are a lot more pics in mah journal....


----------



## TWS (Jul 9, 2013)

Im up to watering twice a day. I used to do this with the hose but with the drip system on a timer I do nothing but top dress and let the drip system do the rest. Comes on at 3am and 3pm for 15 minutes .  I have a cheap RV filter maybe pulling out chlorine but no Micro heard problems.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> Im up to watering twice a day. I used to do this with the hose but with the drip system on a timer I do nothing but top dress and let the drip system do the rest. Comes on at 3am and 3pm for 15 minutes .  I have a cheap RV filter maybe pulling out chlorine but no Micro heard problems.


I have been thinking about setting up a watering system.... 2 hours a day pretty much just watering, or feeding. a watering system would cut it down to... turn it on, turn it off. and I could still use it when I feed too so that would be a win win, my only concern would be with the plants getting the amounts of water they need, some use more or less than others. Im still on the fence, but leaning towards doing it. definitely wouldnt use a timer though. it would be worth my thought and attention to when and for how long I would turn it on.... glad its working for you, I have seen it Kick Ass for some people 

EDIT: I would also want to NOT let the first couple minutes of water hit the plants soil, it gets HOT in the lines, so I flood out the hot water and then water the plants with nice cold water. It helps with the Hot temps outside to keep the roots cool during the day, which is why I have been watering in the afternoons. feedings would be in the mornings, foliage in the evenings. but I have noticed the plants really thrive on the Hot days when their roots are cooled and watered deeply to keep cool that afternoon. Im on the verg of- water in the afternoon, feed the next morning, water the next afternoon, feed the next morning.... and so on. I will also be feeding like this going into flower especially giving them that good Boost they need for flowering, as it will be Hot then as well


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> Im up to watering twice a day. I used to do this with the hose but with the drip system on a timer I do nothing but top dress and let the drip system do the rest. Comes on at 3am and 3pm for 15 minutes .  I have a cheap RV filter maybe pulling out chlorine but no Micro heard problems.


Lucky.. Just need an automatic bug sprayer and the shit will grow itself lol. 

I'm adding drip system and a Hudson fogger to my wish list for next year.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 9, 2013)

They have flood hoses at walmart for like 20bucks. I just turn them on for an hour a day. An every other day they get the hose also. I like the flat cloth like ones the best. Think they come in 25, 50, 75 ft.


----------



## TWS (Jul 9, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> I have been thinking about setting up a watering system.... 2 hours a day pretty much just watering, or feeding. a watering system would cut it down to... turn it on, turn it off. and I could still use it when I feed too so that would be a win win, my only concern would be with the plants getting the amounts of water they need, some use more or less than others. Im still on the fence, but leaning towards doing it. definitely wouldnt use a timer though. it would be worth my thought and attention to when and for how long I would turn it on.... glad its working for you, I have seen it Kick Ass for some people
> 
> EDIT: I would also want to NOT let the first couple minutes of water hit the plants soil, it gets HOT in the lines, so I flood out the hot water and then water the plants with nice cold water. It helps with the Hot temps outside to keep the roots cool during the day, which is why I have been watering in the afternoons. feedings would be in the mornings, foliage in the evenings. but I have noticed the plants really thrive on the Hot days when their roots are cooled and watered deeply to keep cool that afternoon. Im on the verg of- water in the afternoon, feed the next morning, water the next afternoon, feed the next morning.... and so on. I will also be feeding like this going into flower especially giving them that good Boost they need for flowering, as it will be Hot then as well


 I was pretty uneasy with it too and still are a little bit . It was nerve racking figuring out how often and how long and it changes with temps. It might of cost me a root rot plant earlier on. I use the sprayers and the ground gets pretty moist on the outsides. I have some plants in smaller buckets outside of the green house that needs extra watering from the hose in the late afternoon. I don't feed to often, more top dress than anything,so that cuts out a lil bit of work. Only feed teas 3 times now ? From transplant my timer went from 10 mins every four days down to 10 mins every day upped the time to 15 mins every day till now at 15 mins twice a day. I changed it tonight to 20 mins once a day. I think twice a day was to wet for the green house plants and they could dry up more... I won't be able to get through the green house very easy during flowering.. Probably going to feed the micro heard one more time and top dress a few more N feedings then top dress a huge pile of Jamaican and Peruvian guano a few weeks into flower and call it good. lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 9, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> your wish has been granted, kevdoggs got a new camera View attachment 2729885View attachment 2729887View attachment 2729889View attachment 2729904 no* my cat is* not *shitting in the pot* lol


haha dont lie!! nice cats, you have similar looking ones to me, yours might not shit in ya pots but mine did, indoors coco grow. 22 seedlings ripped out and replaced by a log from the cats! was not impressed, went back to dwc....lets just say the cat has had to learn to swim and quick lol.....

(shall i just join the back of the ass licking que??.....nice bush bruv!)


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 9, 2013)

757growin said:


> They have flood hoses at walmart for like 20bucks. I just turn them on for an hour a day. An every other day they get the hose also. I like the flat cloth like ones the best. Think they come in 25, 50, 75 ft.


I think they're like 12 bucks. lol I work there. The flat ones are pretty bad ass. The other one that is that rubber material will likely let more water through but will weather bad.

I'm picking up two on payday. Simple to just plug it in with a quick connect after flooding out the hot water and let it soak. Sick.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 9, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> I think they're like 12 bucks. lol I work there. The flat ones are pretty bad ass. The other one that is that rubber material will likely let more water through but will weather bad.
> 
> I'm picking up two on payday. Simple to just plug it in with a quick connect after flooding out the hot water and let it soak. Sick.


Doesn't Lowe's have hose timers for 20 bucks or somewhere there?


----------



## Parastais (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello Rollitup users,
I just wanted to show my first greenhouse and first ever grow.
But I have some quesiton is it normal that the tallest plant you can see is like 2.3m - 2.5m and its only July, and other plants are 1.8m and up. 
And its getting a bit cramped in my greenhouse any suggestions? Should I take off the film of my greenhouse or should I leave as it is?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 9, 2013)

Parastais said:


> Hello Rollitup users,
> I just wanted to show my first greenhouse and first ever grow.
> But I have some quesiton is it normal that the tallest plant you can see is like 2.3m - 2.5m and its only July, and other plants are 1.8m and up.
> And its getting a bit cramped in my greenhouse any suggestions? Should I take off the film of my greenhouse or should I leave as it is?
> View attachment 2731553


Sounds kinda tall to me, like maybe stretched and you ran it 12/12 from seed, but I'm drinking and lazy to convert meters to feet (Why do so many here do that shit?)Maybe I'm just old school, LOL.
Tell us more.
Did you veg? 
12/12 from seed? How many hrs. light per day...... Direct or indirect?
Read some, you'll get an idea what info you need to provide for a good answer.


----------



## Parastais (Jul 10, 2013)

You know I started them on a window sill in April and planted them in green house in May. 
And I have direct sunlight on the green house from morning till dawn.
I have different strains there. And its hard to tell which is which because my grandmother mixed them up 
But one mexican sativa is starting to bud.
Oh and about tallnes in feet they are about 7 - 8 feet.


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2013)

Parastais said:


> Hello Rollitup users,
> I just wanted to show my first greenhouse and first ever grow.
> But I have some quesiton is it normal that the tallest plant you can see is like 2.3m - 2.5m and its only July, and other plants are 1.8m and up.
> And its getting a bit cramped in my greenhouse any suggestions? Should I take off the film of my greenhouse or should I leave as it is?
> View attachment 2731553


 6.5 - 7 ft ? The way I see it, you have two choices cut/crop/lst or take your top off. lol kinda more than 2 they look good . welcome btw


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 10, 2013)

pull the top And sides off your green house, pull the plants away from each other and tie them off a bit so some air can get between them. maybe through netting over your wood frame there to support them and anchor them to the sides and away from each other . turn your greenhouse into a SCROG screen  . Happy Growing.


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2013)

How far out of my scrog screen should I let my shoots grow out ? I figure there is four weeks of vegg left at least. I know if it's to tall and I miss judge the stretch I could just end up with a bush again ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 10, 2013)

TWS said:


> How far out of my scrog screen should I let my shoots grow out ? I figure there is four weeks of vegg left at least. I know if it's to tall and I miss judge the stretch I could just end up with a bush again ?


Supercrop and keep them all within the screen?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 10, 2013)

add another screen about a week into flower


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Supercrop and keep them all within the screen?


 I don't understand ?


theloadeddragon said:


> add another screen about a week into flower


 your kidding.... right ? way confused now . lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 10, 2013)

TWS said:


> I don't understand ?
> 
> your kidding.... right ? way confused now . lol


maybe "netting" was the better word?


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok but why if I have all ready woven thru the first one ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 10, 2013)

TWS said:


> How far out of my scrog screen should I let my shoots grow out ? I figure there is four weeks of vegg left at least. I know if it's to tall and I miss judge the stretch I could just end up with a bush again ?



Add a second layer of support to supplement the growth that happens over the next 4 weeks. because after that they will stretch into flower, growing through the next layer, and get fat and heavy at the top. You could have one single layer of support some 3-5 feet below the tops.... or two layers of support, one at 3-5 feet below the tops and the next at 1 1/2-2 1/2 ft from the tops... the tops- you know Heavy Sticky Stinky Donkey Dick Colas that weigh the bitches over ... yeah give em the extra support 


I was responding directly to your quoted post


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 10, 2013)

TWS said:


> I don't understand ?
> 
> your kidding.... right ? way confused now . lol


Sorry man, disregard previous transmission, LOL.
When I read that last night, I had a mental pic of you trying to keep shoots and branches within the diameter of your screen.
IDK why I didn't understand what you wrote, meaning height wise.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Guerrilla growing at it's toughest, took these this AM...hard to even see the plants from more than 10 feet away. They all look alike.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 10, 2013)

Here are a few shots of the ladies so far.  


Dippy Ellsy

Midnight Express

Ground Shot

The Turvy

Dog


----------



## fumble (Jul 10, 2013)

With my WhiteFire SCROG, I just kept tucking the new shoots back under the screen. Except for the one in the back and the ones I trained sideways. I just kept tucking them until I got tired of it lol.




TWS said:


> How far out of my scrog screen should I let my shoots grow out ? I figure there is four weeks of vegg left at least. I know if it's to tall and I miss judge the stretch I could just end up with a bush again ?


----------



## fumble (Jul 10, 2013)

Angry...looking awesome as usual


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Add a second layer of support to supplement the growth that happens over the next 4 weeks. because after that they will stretch into flower, growing through the next layer, and get fat and heavy at the top. You could have one single layer of support some 3-5 feet below the tops.... or two layers of support, one at 3-5 feet below the tops and the next at 1 1/2-2 1/2 ft from the tops... the tops- you know Heavy Sticky Stinky Donkey Dick Colas that weigh the bitches over ... yeah give em the extra support
> 
> 
> I was responding directly to your quoted post





fumble said:


> With my WhiteFire SCROG, I just kept tucking the new shoots back under the screen. Except for the one in the back and the ones I trained sideways. I just kept tucking them until I got tired of it lol.


 It might take me the next four weeks to fully fill in the screen. What I'm trying to ask is once the screen is filled in when do I stop tucking or how far do I let the shoots grow upwards at pre flower or before flower on set ? In other words, going into flower 2" above the screen 4" - 6" - 8 " etc


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks good ABM. Perfect size for me this time of year. I'm starting late next year! I'm over grown. I hate that. It makes for a lot of work and stress. I can't pull anything over cause it's wall to wall. your catching up fast too !


----------



## Parastais (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey, what strain are you growing and whats the avarage summer you have. I am looking for good strain to grow outdoors in colder climate



Sunbiz1 said:


> Guerrilla growing at it's toughest, took these this AM...hard to even see the plants from more than 10 feet away. They all look alike.View attachment 2731954View attachment 2731955View attachment 2731956View attachment 2731957View attachment 2731958


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 10, 2013)

whew its overcasty and suppose to thunderstorm tommorow. So i went out to get todays pics of my reveggers. 


and here are me babies from seed. Orange Kush...



and a fuckin i forgot sativa dom lookin plant...hopefully was one of my agent oranges that i thought i lost. 


slow growing though...maybe time to transplant????


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 10, 2013)

View attachment 2732105 og larry x ? the big. one far left, dog. far side on rignt, are cherry pies, and rest are breeder boutique s-trains


----------



## TWS (Jul 10, 2013)

You grow much Boutique stuff ? how is it ? watcha ya got ?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 10, 2013)

Your garden kinda reminds me of my garden.... especially with the BB strains, and the Dog!  Looking good bro


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Parastais said:


> Hey, what strain are you growing and whats the avarage summer you have. I am looking for good strain to grow outdoors in colder climate


They are clones from a selected mother last winter. I chose the strain b/c they are bullet-proof outdoors, yield high, and finish in 55 days. Average summer is 80-85 with moderate humidity, falls are much cooler and less humid.
http://www.sanniesshop.com/caramel-candy-kush-dynasty-seeds.html

And a pic of mother:


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 10, 2013)

This is what I call my two headed monster. Got the top burned off to nothing but a stick and came back with two heads.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 10, 2013)

anyone out in SoCal? I'm trying to get an idea of when the plants are going to start changing over to flowering? 
I am drawing a blank as to when they start, and when my last years crop started flowering. 

I'm thinking of throwing my t5 setups in the greenhouse to keep them vegging till august 21st so they get pretty big.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 10, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> This is what I call my two headed monster. Got the top burned off to nothing but a stick and came back with two heads.
> 
> View attachment 2732136


A larger container would definitely help reduce your watering.


----------



## diet coke (Jul 10, 2013)

planted a white widow to early and she was flowering nicely went back 6 weeks later and reveg. 
She is about 5' and is going to be a weird shape by sept. lol


----------



## piatch (Jul 10, 2013)

View attachment 2732433View attachment 2732435View attachment 2732436It's hard to get anything done with my little buddy trying to convince me to go take a knap.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> A larger container would definitely help reduce your watering.


where I live we have 16 inches surplus in rainfall for the year so I've only hit it with the hose maybe twice in the last month


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 11, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> anyone out in SoCal? I'm trying to get an idea of when the plants are going to start changing over to flowering?
> I am drawing a blank as to when they start, and when my last years crop started flowering.
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing my t5 setups in the greenhouse to keep them vegging till august 21st so they get pretty big.


I got 2 plants that started to flower already. Seems a little too early especially from last year when my stuff started the first week of August. I am growing different strains from last year so maybe that has something to do with it. I am new to the Riverside County area so I am trying to figure it out as well.


----------



## jessica d (Jul 11, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> anyone out in SoCal? I'm trying to get an idea of when the plants are going to start changing over to flowering?
> I am drawing a blank as to when they start, and when my last years crop started flowering.
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing my t5 setups in the greenhouse to keep them vegging till august 21st so they get pretty big.


i did that last yr and it works nice but cold in middle of november. if you add heat at night it helps.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 11, 2013)

TWS said:


> You grow much Boutique stuff ? how is it ? watcha ya got ?


smelly cherry, blue pit, dog, cheee pie, qrazy quake 
casy jones. very great strains, as i have ran most indoors already.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 11, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> smelly cherry, blue pit, dog, cheee pie, qrazy quake
> casy jones. very great strains, as i have ran most indoors already.



I am running Cheese Surprise, Dog, Casey Jones, Black SS, and Midnight Express. I would have loved to run Blue Pit as I hear it's a great smoke as well. I think Dog is going to be my favorite BB strain so far.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 11, 2013)

hey guysss. couple pics of the ladies.
my lil jack herra looking like a sweet pheno , purple leaf veins and good smell already.
group shot of the 5 bag seed bushes. all over 24inches meow. and then my baby georgina.
like 24inches x 24inches.... so sweet lol. hope they start sexing soon damnit. i wanna know what
im working with lol


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 11, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> anyone out in SoCal? I'm trying to get an idea of when the plants are going to start changing over to flowering?
> I am drawing a blank as to when they start, and when my last years crop started flowering.
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing my t5 setups in the greenhouse to keep them vegging till august 21st so they get pretty big.



ive experienced the begining of august all the way through the month. if ya figure...i guess around an october 15th through 31st harvest. But i done the light and kept forced in veggggg. that works great too. im up in the A.V. so it starts gettin quite cold out for them by november.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 11, 2013)

Been raining in Midwest here for almost a month straight! The tried and true site I had used for 6 years looked like a rice paddy in Laos. Like walking on soupy concrete


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks you guys for the responses!
I'm not worried about the temps in november as it doesn't really get that cold here early Nov. 

If i remember correctly everything started to flower the 1st week of august for me last year, so it 
looks I'm gonna have to throw the lights in there till the 14th or 21st of August.
I just want them to get a lot bigger lol


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 11, 2013)

7-11-13


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 11, 2013)

piatch said:


> View attachment 2732433View attachment 2732434View attachment 2732435View attachment 2732436View attachment 2732437View attachment 2732438It's hard to get anything done with my little buddy trying to convince me to go take a knap.


dude your stalk is wicked, but them bushes! Very very nice structure and green all day! Nice lil' pup too. I like them kinda dogs. My friend has one named daisy.


----------



## doubletake (Jul 11, 2013)

TheChosenOne said:


> anyone out in SoCal? I'm trying to get an idea of when the plants are going to start changing over to flowering?
> I am drawing a blank as to when they start, and when my last years crop started flowering.
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing my t5 setups in the greenhouse to keep them vegging till august 21st so they get pretty big.


Mine usually start like the second week of next month and I'm in San Diego.

o like mid September then finish mid oct to late oct


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 11, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Mine usually start like the second week of next month and I'm in San Diego.
> 
> o like mid September then finish mid oct to late oct


Sounds about right to me.

i just couldn't remember for the life of me if it was end of july or mid august lol


----------



## s0lumn (Jul 11, 2013)

TWS said:


> I didn't look at the plant, don't know if it's a cal mag def or what but the Epsom salt is one teaspoon per gallon, it'll dissolve in cold water. Too much cal mag really sucks and your leafs will canoe down . It sucks so don't over do it.


this actually just helped me out a lot TWS, thanks!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 11, 2013)

When I have a ca/mg issue outdoors I usually just double up on blackstrap. Foilar spray with synthetic ca/mg works great too, I know it's not organic, but shit it works. I'm sure foilar with epsom would work too, but I also like blackstrap foliar a lot too, especially on young buds.

Also, don't forget to spray for worms tonight, found some silk yesterday, and a worm today.


----------



## piatch (Jul 11, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> dude your stalk is wicked, but them bushes! Very very nice structure and green all day! Nice lil' pup too. I like them kinda dogs. My friend has one named daisy.


Thanks Ryda. A little LST, a little super cropping, a little FIM'ing the smorgasbord of lateral growth techniques. A lot of compost and worm tea for the greenery, foliar and root feed. As far as my copilot, thats Albus, a la Dumbledore. We rescued him one year ago and my ten year old tagged him with the name. I've been told that he's either a Lhasa Apso (Tibetan breed), or a Havanese (Cuban breed). Whatever... he's my shadow wherever I go and makes me belly laugh at least once a day from his antics.
Great little dog!


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Guerrilla growing at it's toughest, took these this AM...hard to even see the plants from more than 10 feet away. They all look alike.View attachment 2731954View attachment 2731955View attachment 2731956View attachment 2731957View attachment 2731958


That's super fuckin smooth


----------



## BigNinjaFoo (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is a little something something from Washington State


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

Here is the show












um for tell ...hmm this shit is BOMB diggity dank, hope it comes out half as good as last year if so then i got "the kind"


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> Here is the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yah Im real curious to see how the nugs come out  looks nice n healthy, doing great with them


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> yah Im real curious to see how the nugs come out  looks nice n healthy, doing great with them


my only complaint is with purple kush it makes such dense buds they mold really really easy and you cant tell cause its only in the middle of the biggest buds

here is some pictures of last years outdoor purple kush i pulled early cause i found some mold


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 12, 2013)

Looking Prime


----------



## Grobda (Jul 12, 2013)

North of Seattle on my deck. These are clones purchased from a local collective and put outside on June 16th. They have gotten nothing but natural light since I took them home. The three in 3 gallon pots are going in 5 gallon buckets this evening. The first one is Harlequin, the rest Kandy Kush. The last is the highest top of the girl in the 5 gallon bucket. As a total rookie I have not trimmed or topped these at all. Would you veterans suggest topping these and if so where? 

View attachment 2734243View attachment 2734244View attachment 2734245View attachment 2734246View attachment 2734247


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

Grobda said:


> North of Seattle on my deck. These are clones purchased from a local collective and put outside on June 16th. They have gotten nothing but natural light since I took them home. The three in 3 gallon pots are going in 5 gallon buckets this evening. The first one is Harlequin, the rest Kandy Kush. The last is the highest top of the girl in the 5 gallon bucket. As a total rookie I have not trimmed or topped these at all. Would you veterans suggest topping these and if so where?
> 
> View attachment 2734243View attachment 2734244View attachment 2734245View attachment 2734246View attachment 2734247


look very healthy, if you want to top them just pinch off the new growth at top or take a clone from the top then you can have more plants =]


----------



## California2Jersey (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been out of the game for about 9 years and recently started talking to a neighbor in my apartment complex. Long story short come to find out hes got about 30 clones in his house strain I believe is OG Kush/Train-wreck(this is what he told me). After talking to him about them he offered me one, I didn't resit took the plant which he said was about 3 weeks old and transplanted her(yes its a her) into a 5 gallon bucket with some Kellogg's soil and rigged an auto drip system I put together for under 9 bucks from home depot. Also I sprayed some B-1 on the roots before transplanting so they would shoot out into the soil. I guess my question is 3 parts am i just old school or is this a decent setup for this plant, since all I've ever grown was some backyard Mexican weed. Also I've never used nuts at all in any grow i have ever had but recently picked up some fish emulsion(Alaska 5.1.1) and want to give it a shot(OMRI LISTED). 
Here is a picture of her can some one answer my questions and possible give me an age on her?


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 12, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guysss. couple pics of the ladies.
> my lil jack herra looking like a sweet pheno , purple leaf veins and good smell already.
> group shot of the 5 bag seed bushes. all over 24inches meow. and then my baby georgina.
> like 24inches x 24inches.... so sweet lol. hope they start sexing soon damnit. i wanna know what
> im working with lol



is pik 1 mag def?????....quick!!!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/outdoor-growing/2732737d1373542616t-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-img_20130710_173501_264.jpg


----------



## California2Jersey (Jul 12, 2013)

mag def????????????


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

California2Jersey said:


> I've been out of the game for about 9 years and recently started talking to a neighbor in my apartment complex. Long story short come to find out hes got about 30 clones in his house strain I believe is OG Kush/Train-wreck(this is what he told me). After talking to him about them he offered me one, I didn't resit took the plant which he said was about 3 weeks old and transplanted her(yes its a her) into a 5 gallon bucket with some Kellogg's soil and rigged an auto drip system I put together for under 9 bucks from home depot. Also I sprayed some B-1 on the roots before transplanting so they would shoot out into the soil. I guess my question is 3 parts am i just old school or is this a decent setup for this plant, since all I've ever grown was some backyard Mexican weed. Also I've never used nuts at all in any grow i have ever had but recently picked up some fish emulsion(Alaska 5.1.1) and want to give it a shot(OMRI LISTED).
> View attachment 2734314Here is a picture of her can some one answer my questions and possible give me an age on her?View attachment 2734312


i would be concerned with the buckets having good drainage and not getting to hot from the sun

i use that fish emulsion a lot but you can burn a plant even though on the bottle it says "won't burn" lmao just dont get all crazy with it like i did and you will be good


----------



## California2Jersey (Jul 12, 2013)

I've drilled about 8 holes in the bottom of the bucket for drainage?


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

California2Jersey said:


> I've drilled about 8 holes in the bottom of the bucket for drainage?


should be good how often and how long do you have it dripping?

+_how fast is it dripping? 1/2 gallon an hour?_


----------



## California2Jersey (Jul 12, 2013)

I live in the desert(Mojave) of southern California hot as shit out 100 every day easy, i water them once a day at night right after sun down i let them drip until i see the excess draining out of the drain holes?


----------



## California2Jersey (Jul 12, 2013)

Also how should i work this Fish emulsion into the plan?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2013)

California2Jersey said:


> Also how should i work this Fish emulsion into the plan?


In the morning I would mix up the Fish in a 5 gallon bucket, Ph balance, then feed. Go half recommended strength to start IMO.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

California2Jersey said:


> I live in the desert(Mojave) of southern California hot as shit out 100 every day easy, i water them once a day at night right after sun down i let them drip until i see the excess draining out of the drain holes?


damn 100 id put it in the ground the ground, soil has to be cooler then the bucket, you can get some issues if you over water like root rot or just flushing out all the food

*~* i got a plant in a bucket that does not like it at all way to hot for it, been over 100 for like 2 weeks now here

if you cant put it in the ground then i would just try and let the bucket dry out before you water it, do a weight test (water it and pick it up see how heavy it is, wait till your plant wilts and pick it up and feel how heavy it is then never let it get that light again)

*random info* a guy i know grew in your area in sandy soil with GH floral series and well water one plant produced about 7lb, he can grow very well he taught me about pH and how it being off by .2 can reduce your yield significantly


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2013)

Watering day  Everybody is happy happy happy. Tomorrow Feed day.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> do a weight test (water it and pick it up see how heavy it is, wait till your plant wilts and pick it up and feel how heavy it is then never let it get that light again)


sometimes plants will wilt in direct sun even with water so idk how well that will work for you


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 12, 2013)

*looks great *
https://www.rollitup.org/reputation.php?do=addreputation&p=9328826

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Garden Boss again.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


>


now that is how plants should look =] nice job on keeping them enjoying life


----------



## California2Jersey (Jul 12, 2013)

I cant put it in the ground due to issues of the apartment complex.. all the damn electric meters are in my yard!!! So i have to be able to move it every so often for the Edison guy to check the meters. What i am going to do is build a canopy over it. also i don't leave it in direct sunlight all day just in the morning facing east till about 12 then i move it to the west end of the yard for shade until night i think just (common sense) if i left it in direct desert sunlight all day it would look like oregano by 6 o'clock.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2734349Watering day  Everybody is happy happy happy. Tomorrow Feed day.


what kind of soil is that and what do you feed them at what pH? and are they in smartpots?


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

California2Jersey said:


> I cant put it in the ground due to issues of the apartment complex.. all the damn electric meters are in my yard!!! So i have to be able to move it every so often for the Edison guy to check the meters. What i am going to do is build a canopy over it. also i don't leave it in direct sunlight all day just in the morning facing east till about 12 then i move it to the west end of the yard for shade until night i think just (common sense) if i left it in direct desert sunlight all day it would look like oregano by 6 o'clock.


canopy will be great for it

you would be surprised man my neighbor has some in pots in direct sun they only wilt for about two or three hours each day, what your doing is much better i think my neighbor would be doing that if he wasnt so lazy =]


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> what kind of soil is that and what do you feed them at what pH? and are they in smartpots?


My soil mix is loam, potting mix, perlite, very light clay over a yard per plant of amended soil  Ph is at 6.5 and they are not in pots. They are in ground lower than walkways.


----------



## hoonry (Jul 12, 2013)

Gboss yer ladies will be holdin' hands in 2 weeks!


----------



## TWS (Jul 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> It might take me the next four weeks to fully fill in the screen. What I'm trying to ask is once the screen is filled in when do I stop tucking or how far do I let the shoots grow upwards at pre flower or before flower on set ? In other words, going into flower 2" above the screen 4" - 6" - 8 " etc


 pics to come soon.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 12, 2013)

hoonry said:


> Gboss yer ladies will be holdin' hands in 2 weeks!


Hope so... lol


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Jul 12, 2013)

if i dont move my ladies or water them twice they are wilting by late afternoon.... Moving them is the best move. Its been really hot in Cali this season and since i use tap water w/o treating it ( only leaving it fir 24 hours before use ) i move instead of water again.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 12, 2013)

i use tap water and ive never had an issue but my ppm is always less then 100


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 12, 2013)

hey guys, so i was reading a sick LST thread today and it was working so sick it inspired me to go out and buy pipe cleaners and LSTd most of my plants.the first one i did was the one on my deck. i made it so all 4 colas are nice and seperated and theres nice sun hitting the center of the plant. however
of course i did a lil to much and snappped the stem. obv i taped it together instantly. really hoping it makes it through or ill be pissed i fucked with it. 
the plant was looking really nice but wanted to give the obv benefit of lsting. the 2 pics are the deck LST and deck Taped. and my tall jack LST just
seperating the two stems from each other nothing crazy cuz thats my baby. didnt do it to jack #2 cuz she isnt big enough.

im scared of the stem i broke tho, any input tips on repairing that is much appreciated guys. thanks

Plz Pm tips or hints about the broken stem or like this status if ur gonna post a tip for me, cuz so many ppl look and reply to this thread i only check back about every other day. so liking the status ill know to check back to and possibly reply if necessary.
to look @ peeps pics and comments.

​


----------



## California2Jersey (Jul 12, 2013)

Question today the tips on a few of my leaves turned a slight brown any suggestions?


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 12, 2013)

post pictures. half the time it's ca/mg deficient.


----------



## Mysterious Mr. M (Jul 12, 2013)

It will probably heal just fine with the tape, however if you wanted to you could use good old super glue so i can watch the experiment. Reef keepers use super glue in fish tanks to glue live coral and other aquatic plants. I have not used super glue on a plant just yet. When i get deep cuts i don't get stitches i get super glue. I figure if my plants are about the same to me relatively then why not? Also not sure if it is the light from the camera that is making the leaf in the first picture on the left look like it has a nitrogen deficiency or not. Give it like 1ml per gallon folliar of your grow and see it bust.


----------



## Medigan (Jul 12, 2013)

First grow babies, only in my hands for two weeks...are they happy? Tips or suggestions to help increase their yield when they are grown? Neither have full 7 fan leaves, only 5-guessing that means they are still pretty young. Chemdog on left and g-13 on right.


----------



## 808HI (Jul 12, 2013)

Blue Hawaiians


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 12, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guys, so i was reading a sick LST thread today and it was working so sick it inspired me to go out and buy pipe cleaners and LSTd most of my plants.the first one i did was the one on my deck. i made it so all 4 colas are nice and seperated and theres nice sun hitting the center of the plant. however
> of course i did a lil to much and snappped the stem. obv i taped it together instantly. really hoping it makes it through or ill be pissed i fucked with it.
> the plant was looking really nice but wanted to give the obv benefit of lsting. the 2 pics are the deck LST and deck Taped. and my tall jack LST just
> seperating the two stems from each other nothing crazy cuz thats my baby. didnt do it to jack #2 cuz she isnt big enough.
> ...


I've done this a few times. I tend to get kinda aggressive tieing my plants down. Leave the tape on it will heal fine. You could wire the 2 branches together for more support.


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2013)

My Bodhi Gogi Og  Scrogging      The Turv !  Laters !


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2013)

you're out of control in that greenhouse dude, wtf are you going to do!? hahaha


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2013)

I just about did the best I could do  snapped the piss out of them. Only gained two feet .  Pile on some flower guano , close the door , never look back and spray BT over the top and thru the sides . lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2013)

I put this in the weekend of July 4th. It has doubled in size.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2013)

Bahaha, Hell yeah dude! nobody can do it round these parts like you do. king low-key greenhouse!


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> My Bodhi Gogi Og Scrogging  The Turv !  Laters !


Tried to give you more reputation. lol Damn, you got a good green thumb. That sativa looks like a shaggy ass bitch! Love it!


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Jul 13, 2013)

Just another GH grow in So*Cal enjoi !!


Instagram: HighRis3_G3netics

Instagram has my latest and greatest as far as indoor and outdoor as I progress towards harvest


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 13, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Bahaha, Hell yeah dude! *nobody can do it round these parts like you do*. king low-key greenhouse!



sings " nobody does it better "

TWS looking fuckin great. talk about max use of space.....you even have em growing against gravity!!! 

did you find an answer to your "how long do they need to be above the screen before flower???

i see your weaving skills are impressive. my nan would be proud!!! lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 13, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.


do any of you sleep? lol


weres budoligest420 GONE>>


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 13, 2013)

i went out today and started seeing the start of flowering on some woooooo its startin boys!!! danky nuggets around the corner! woooooooo


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks you guys and everyone else for sharing in the thread. Not yet LK but someone will say something . I think I want them 8-10" out starting flower? Im gonna weave two more weeks and let them come up. Tell grams peace !


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 13, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> i went out today and started seeing the start of flowering on some woooooo its startin boys!!! danky nuggets around the corner! woooooooo



Where you from my days are still 15 1/2 hours long.


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.
> 
> 
> do any of you sleep? lol
> ...


 Or work ? lol


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ugly ass Autos. 

 


I hate to repeat my self. But folks. Nitro Bat Guano is some seriously good stuff. I add a bit of Alaskan fish to it and I mean these plants are pretty happy. Aside from my autos. Those ones are retarded and fell off the short bus.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> Thanks you guys and everyone else for sharing in the thread. Not yet LK but someone will say something . I think I want them 8-10" out starting flower? Im gonna weave two more weeks and let them come up. Tell grams peace !



i reckon the idea is similar to mainlining (no screen one hub blah blah) as you are looking for that bob (blanket of buds).....nugbuks said 3-4 " for no popcorn.....

i reckon 8 - 10 inches will have loads of side branching (above net!)

just my two cents.....

p.s Gran says shes got some special brownies for you


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> i reckon the idea is similar to mainlining (no screen one hub blah blah) as you are looking for that bob (blanket of buds).....nugbuks said 3-4 " for no popcorn.....
> 
> i reckon 8 - 10 inches will have loads of side branching (above net!)
> 
> ...


 Thanks, at least that gives me a focal point or idea. I figured 8-10" would give me 16-20 inch colas but your right I don't want it to turn back into a bush. I want big phatt colas though. lol. I know though what 3-4" can turn out to be though, it can equal the same effect with the right strain and stretch ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guys, so i was reading a sick LST thread today and it was working so sick it inspired me to go out and buy pipe cleaners and LSTd most of my plants.the first one i did was the one on my deck. i made it so all 4 colas are nice and seperated and theres nice sun hitting the center of the plant. however
> of course i did a lil to much and snappped the stem. obv i taped it together instantly. really hoping it makes it through or ill be pissed i fucked with it.
> the plant was looking really nice but wanted to give the obv benefit of lsting. the 2 pics are the deck LST and deck Taped. and my tall jack LST just
> seperating the two stems from each other nothing crazy cuz thats my baby. didnt do it to jack #2 cuz she isnt big enough.
> ...


Hey about your broken stem, Like Dyna said just wrap it back together with tape and don't mess with it for a week. It will heal fine. I have snapped plenty . The scrog plant was split all the way down the center to the dirt from LST and I didn't even know or never taped it. Healed fine and it scared the shit out of me when I found it and that's coming from a guy who snaps/breaks and tapes stuff all the time. lol


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> Thanks, at least that gives me a focal point or idea. I figured 8-10" would give me 16-20 inch colas but your right I don't want it to turn back into a bush. I want big phatt colas though. lol. I know though what 3-4" can turn out to be though, it can equal the same effect with the right strain and stretch ?


have a look at the mainling thread first 3 pages. 

both methods create a flat canopy, and his method is designed to make donkey dicks.

yours is the same just more branches to work with.

you said you have 4 weeks veg left?

top them evenly all over and let them recover for two weeks. You'll have dubble the tops but that may be more work now i think about it.....ahhh fuck knows your on ya own lol!!!


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> My Bodhi Gogi Og  Scrogging      The Turv !  Laters !


Looking lush and your place TWS! Your greenhouse needs a second floor lol. 

How does that trellis netting work for you? I'm gonna need something similar on some of mine. Do you attach it to anything? Or do the branches support each other via the net?


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 13, 2013)

HUSTLERBOY20 said:


> Just another GH grow in So*Cal enjoi !!
> 
> 
> Instagram: HighRis3_G3netics
> ...


I'm pretty sure I follow you! lol 
"GF805" on Instagram


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 13, 2013)

hey thanks dyna grow and TWS. its actually looking much better today!! already started fixing itself.
thanks for the words of encouragement. was my first LST cuz this dude has such a sick LST going i was
like damn.... im doing that lol. and im glad i did cuz after they recoop theyre gonna be awesome.


Sick ass scrogs TWS. good shit sir


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Looking lush and your place TWS! Your greenhouse needs a second floor lol.
> 
> How does that trellis netting work for you? I'm gonna need something similar on some of mine. Do you attach it to anything? Or do the branches support each other via the net?


 This is the first time I have used it. The green house or height control is a lot of work. You spend the whole time in vegg topping LST'ing and super cropping and tying shit down only to have to tie up all your main colas for support from snapping from weight. I'm hopeing the trellis helps avoid to much support work cause I won't have a lot of room to work in. I got it on ebay. The local stores want to much. It does cost a bit though. I was stoned when I ordered and did my math wrong and ordered to much but I got 3 - 5 x 60 foot packs for like 55.00 I think. It's expensive for what it is . lol Oh and it's not tied down . The branches will pull tight against each other giving the tension and support.


----------



## TWS (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey where's Charles B ? Throw up some pics of your sick garden !


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks man. I've got some lanky weak stemed OG's that are gonna need all the help they can get. I've got 60 bamboo poles but the netting sounds like it would work great along with that.


----------



## fumble (Jul 13, 2013)

Phucking awesome TWS!!! Love to see how you progress each year hun


----------



## hoonry (Jul 13, 2013)

Love that mid july turbo veg!


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 13, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2735481Love that mid july turbo veg!




Those are Monsters!!


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 13, 2013)

Lil set up i got going.


----------



## California2Jersey (Jul 13, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> post pictures. half the time it's ca/mg deficient.


I posted some pictures look at my first post, could you give me some advice.?


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jul 13, 2013)

LA Chocolat in the ground looking good, took the pic like 3 days ago!
and a bag seed in a clay pot with nasty soil from a few years back witch was my first grow


----------



## hoonry (Jul 13, 2013)

My first run with GSC. at least I think it's GSC, that's what the guy at the club said it was - I got two of them and they were different so who knows - does this looks like GSC to anybody else? the other cut was lanky and sativa dom and I'm pretty sure it wasn't it


----------



## hoonry (Jul 13, 2013)

I got this cut from the same club as the GSC - since I've never grown, or smoked Chronic, I running blind here - but I do like growing this plant!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 13, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2735678My first run with GSC. at least I think it's GSC, that's what the guy at the club said it was - I got two of them and they were different so who knows - does this looks like GSC to anybody else? the other cut was lanky and sativa dom and I'm pretty sure it wasn't it


 my thin mint is a sativa dom, looks a lot like blue dream. I haven't confirmed it yet, it's going in 12/12 tomorrow.


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2013)

I had to root drench all my plants yesterday for root aphids. These damn things follow me like the Plaque. Just seams like there is a lot out here and they are very common outside. I noticed them the other day but was in denial. Yesterday the top soil on a plant was foaming with the winged adults. We'll those Fer's got nuked yesterday. Hope my micro heard stays intact. Hey I bought some new bottles of BT and the liquid is like a brown/tan color looks more like Spinosad. I found a left over, older bottle of BT and the liquid is green it seams and smells stronger than the new bottles . I've seen dead caterpillars after using the green stuff and was still seeing them after using the new stuff. What color is your guys BT ? I think they changed the make up ?


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 14, 2013)

ok lads brace yourselfs this my outdoor purple widow. its planted in soil/dirt that aint been touched for 60 years at least! 

other then trimming her up for 4 donkey dicks (lol) i have done nothing. no food from me and watered by the rain. shes 2-3foot tall (lol) and im expecting good things from her lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2013)

Is that some Purps I see on her !


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 14, 2013)

Stoked! im starting to find these little guys cruising around  NBK and Grim Reefer both bagseed


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> Is that some Purps I see on her !


why yes it is squire! shes a funny little girl, but for cheap seeds chucked out the back door... who am i to complain. although she seems sort of auto....i swear flowering aint till next month???

jbrown3........gooooooooooooo on my son!!!!!!!!!! theyve dubbled in size since your last post.....your leafs are always pointing up to grab that sun.....defo a natural greenthumb you got there!!!1



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.







*


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> I had to root drench all my plants yesterday for root aphids. These damn things follow me like the Plaque. Just seams like there is a lot out here and they are very common outside. I noticed them the other day but was in denial. Yesterday the top soil on a plant was foaming with the winged adults. We'll those Fer's got nuked yesterday. Hope my micro heard stays intact. Hey I bought some new bottles of BT and the liquid is like a brown/tan color looks more like Spinosad. I found a left over, older bottle of BT and the liquid is green it seams and smells stronger than the new bottles . I've seen dead caterpillars after using the green stuff and was still seeing them after using the new stuff. What color is your guys BT ? I think they changed the make up ?


That sucks. Have you tried neem on them? Just curious because I've been top dressing with neem seed meal to hopefully prevent soil insects but I have no idea if it works or not.


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2013)

I have fought these bastards on several occasions. Did a lot of research on them and how to tell the difference from fungus gnats . I have tried azamax for root drench and Dimiclus earth and both to no avail. The only method I have found is not my favorite but you gotta do what you gotta do and it has to be done in vegg. In flower your screwed. I still see some on the top of the dirt this morning which will probably be for the next day or so. What matters is what I used is systemic and is working under the soil where the damage takes place.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> Where you from my days are still 15 1/2 hours long.


I'm down South, and I'm just now getting almost to 14 hrs.
Here's a good link., once on that page, just click "Sun and Moon" and enter your location, and it'll tell you exactly.
I count from when it's light enough for me to see to walk in the morning, until same at night, not dusk to dawn, and that's pretty accurate.
http://www.timeanddate.com


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2013)

TWS we must be close in area bro, I had the same problem and I used SNS 209 for the first time and I am very pleased with the results. That shit works great. I also spray a mixture of neem, pro-tek and dish soap. I just recently started my Safer spray for caterpillar defense too. Last year was my 1st outdoor grow and I wasn't prepared for the caterpillars, they did some serious damage and it was quick. I am still learning the outdoor growing as its so much different than indoors.

Peace
FM

@jbrown3 when r u having a pool party man?


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> TWS we must be close in area bro, I had the same problem and I used SNS 209 for the first time and I am very pleased with the results. That shit works great. I also spray a mixture of neem, pro-tek and dish soap. I just recently started my Safer spray for caterpillar defense too. Last year was my 1st outdoor grow and I wasn't prepared for the caterpillars, they did some serious damage and it was quick. I am still learning the outdoor growing as its so much different than indoors.
> 
> Peace
> FM
> ...


It's almost hard to believe last year was your first outdoor grow, from the pics you post it looks like you're absolutely killing it this year.

This year is my first grow ever, made some mistakes and will probably make more, but I think I'll make it to harvest. Next summer is going to be way different.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I'm down South, and I'm just now getting almost to 14 hrs.
> Here's a good link., once on that page, just click "Sun and Moon" and enter your location, and it'll tell you exactly.
> I count from when it's light enough for me to see to walk in the morning, until same at night, not dusk to dawn, and that's pretty accurate.
> http://www.timeanddate.com



Ya like i said im still at 15 1/2 hours a day. Thanks for the site tho..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> It's almost hard to believe last year was your first outdoor grow, from the pics you post it looks like you're absolutely killing it this year.
> 
> This year is my first grow ever, made some mistakes and will probably make more, but I think I'll make it to harvest. Next summer is going to be way different.


Yeah bro it is my 2nd outdoor ever. Last year I made a ton of mistakes, very depressing but it was very valuable to learn and go through those mistakes. Seeing the difference from this year and last years outdoor growing is rewarding and proud! Thank for the kindness Socaljoe!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is my Outdoor Makeshift Hoop House!

View attachment 2736383View attachment 2736384View attachment 2736385

Manty doing work, unfortunately its a spider. 
View attachment 2736386

Indoor Grow DNA Og18 x Skunk Flowering Day 55.


Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Jul 14, 2013)

you could try mosquito dunks. 



TWS said:


> I have fought these bastards on several occasions. Did a lot of research on them and how to tell the difference from fungus gnats . I have tried azamax for root drench and Dimiclus earth and both to no avail. The only method I have found is not my favorite but you gotta do what you gotta do and it has to be done in vegg. In flower your screwed. I still see some on the top of the dirt this morning which will probably be for the next day or so. What matters is what I used is systemic and is working under the soil where the damage takes place.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

Lovely Lady Lavender upfront with row of GSC behind her.


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2013)

oh crap mang !


----------



## Milovan (Jul 14, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Or do the branches support each other via the net?


The netting won't support bud weight so what is the 
netting used for then? Maybe TWS will chime in and tell us 
or anyone else that knows what the netting is used for.


----------



## hoonry (Jul 14, 2013)

My only seed plant this year - brains damage from KC brains - has anybody else run the damage before? having a hard time believing she is pure indica but we will see


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 14, 2013)

She is a beauty. I want to try KC Mango, but I have heard mixed reviews on KC. This however puts my faith back in KC.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Stoked! im starting to find these little guys cruising around  NBK and Grim Reefer both bagseed


Nice training.


----------



## TWS (Jul 14, 2013)

I know, You see his Mantis sit ..


----------



## 757growin (Jul 14, 2013)

Milovan said:


> The netting won't support bud weight so what is the
> netting used for then? Maybe TWS will chime in and tell us
> or anyone else that knows what the netting is used for.


I would just have to say WRONG! U just have to make sure you have them in the right place .I had 10 plus footers the netting is what I used. 1 at 6 foot. & 1 @ 9. My nets where tied down so the plants wouldn't take off with them.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 14, 2013)

she started to yellow on me so i took a long piss, next week she will be loving it


----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 14, 2013)

First week of flower both female!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

Dibbsey said:


> View attachment 2736783View attachment 2736784First week of flower both female!


Coming along nice.
What is it?
Looks like you're outside, but the purple soil around it looks like artificial light.
What's going on there?


----------



## kronickush (Jul 14, 2013)

View attachment 2736821View attachment 2736824View attachment 2736825View attachment 2736826just my sativa and my indica no biggie second grow not doing anything crazy just in a mix of miracle grow potting soil sheep manure shrimp manure and coconut husk the indica broke but i healed her up nice and now shes ready to take off again


----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 14, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Coming along nice.
> What is it?
> Looks like you're outside, but the purple soil around it looks like artificial light.
> What's going on there?



Later time of day its outside. Could also just be my phone camera. Indica, started them indoors should be way bigger but stunned em too many times trans potting and had a flood they survived when they were in the ground. Put em back in pots and cut the bottoms off so it doesn't get root bound or flooded again.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 14, 2013)

Dibbsey said:


> Later time of day its outside. Could also just be my phone camera. Indica, started them indoors should be way bigger but stunned em too many times trans potting and had a flood they survived when they were in the ground. Put em back in pots and cut the bottoms off so it doesn't get root bound or flooded again.


Alright bro, looks like you have recovered well!


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> Man ! nice scenery. I wish I lived where it was that nice and green. The ferns are bitchen. lol


On my walk to work I see lots of ferns and I've been thinking they would make excellent cover for cannabis outside.  can anyone tell me how much bat guano to water . Earlier someone said to mix and let it sit. When should this be given flower , veg ? 

Happy growing


----------



## greenforlife (Jul 15, 2013)

The mantis is crazy awesome


----------



## therollingj (Jul 15, 2013)

My lil girl by the swamp. She was struggling due to root suffocation (I planted with a tarp, didn't give enough room.) Just expanded her growing area, should be great.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 15, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ok lads brace yourselfs this my outdoor purple widow. its planted in soil/dirt that aint been touched for 60 years at least!
> 
> other then trimming her up for 4 donkey dicks (lol) i have done nothing. no food from me and watered by the rain. shes 2-3foot tall (lol) and im expecting good things from her lol
> 
> View attachment 2736184View attachment 2736185


Nice man. That's what they call, all naturale.


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jul 15, 2013)

A little update from me, it's been 2 weeks since my last post. I've since confirmed all are females, all males have been chopped and removed.


I'm finding the different phenos really interesting. Theses are all from the same plant that I seeded last year except for the nebula clone (far right).The one I'm most curious to see at completion is this one:

All of the pre-flowers are the same colour as the stalk.

Lastly for shits and giggles, my mutant. Sprouted at the same time as the rest and treated the same way. She has been messed up looking from day 1. She is currently in full flower, stacking calyxes and pushing out trics:


----------



## kronickush (Jul 15, 2013)

so chronic her leaves are secreting oil and shining in the light mmm i love mj


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

1sttimeguy said:


> A little update from me, it's been 2 weeks since my last post. I've since confirmed all are females, all males have been chopped and removed.
> View attachment 2737411View attachment 2737415View attachment 2737416
> 
> I'm finding the different phenos really interesting. Theses are all from the same plant that I seeded last year except for the nebula clone (far right).The one I'm most curious to see at completion is this one:
> ...


I like the purple stems, and that mutant is cool.
Is she trying to tell ya she doesn't like the lime beer?


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jul 15, 2013)

Hahahaha.... leftovers from a BBQ this weekend. I'm guessing you are local-ish...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

1sttimeguy said:


> Hahahaha.... leftovers from a BBQ this weekend. I'm guessing you are local-ish...


LOL, what makes you say that, just because I recognized the lime label?
But ya, I'm down South.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 15, 2013)

1sttimeguy said:


> View attachment 2737411View attachment 2737415View attachment 2737416
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737422View attachment 2737423View attachment 2737424
> ...



says ive licked too much arse in the last 24hrs.....again ....lol 

looking wiiiiiiikiiiiiiid mate, any chance of them making it out them pots and into that sexy looking soil beneath???


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 15, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Nice man. That's what they call, all naturale.



are you all taking the piss or what! its a shrub at best lol, in comparisson to the big boys bushes on here, i wouldnt piss on mine if it was on fire (love her really).

jus so you all know, i only +rep what i like..........its just i like so much!!! lol

*tws* whats going on ??? need a life update lol.....

ohhhh *kevdogg* is it too soon??

and again* buddhologist420* were have you gone??


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jul 15, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> says ive licked too much arse in the last 24hrs.....again ....lol
> 
> looking wiiiiiiikiiiiiiid mate, any chance of them making it out them pots and into that sexy looking soil beneath???


Zero chance actually, a few of them are due for transplants into larger pots this weekend. Those will be the pots they lose their lives in. My wife says they need to remain mobile, if I can't move them around I can't have them. When we have guests over they get "put away". it's a security thing. Don't tell, don't sell.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 15, 2013)

therollingj said:


> My lil girl by the swamp. She was struggling due to root suffocation (I planted with a tarp, didn't give enough room.) Just expanded her growing area, should be great.


Those lower yellowing leaves, I'm beginning to notice the same issue here *in the ground. It never happens on my indoor grows, so I'm assuming the obvious time to start feeding.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 15, 2013)

1sttimeguy said:


> Zero chance actually, a few of them are due for transplants into larger pots this weekend.* Those will be the pots they lose their lives in*. My wife says they need to remain mobile, if I can't move them around I can't have them. When we have guests over they get "put away". it's a security thing. Don't tell, don't sell.


spoken like a true greenthumb........



"When we have guests over they get "put away""......funny that i do the same with my bird n all! lol!!


----------



## therollingj (Jul 15, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Those lower yellowing leaves, I'm beginning to notice the same issue here *in the ground. It never happens on my indoor grows, so I'm assuming the obvious time to start feeding.


I was thinking it was due to root suffocation as she wasn't having a hard time before, and when I took the tarp off her roots were growing over the top lol... maybe it's the time of the year they are needing food outside now. Who knows... 

I did start feeding with foxfarm grow big though...Gave her about a gallon. Probably will give her another gallon tonight. And foliar feed. It stays pretty wet in the ground by that swamp so, any suggestions as to feeding? Use less water with a more concentrated formula? Or just wait a few warm days and give it a good watering?


----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 15, 2013)

This lady has 5 tops, accidentally broke her stem when she was young and she started growing bushy.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

Dibbsey said:


> View attachment 2737645This lady has 5 tops, accidentally broke her stem when she was young and she started growing bushy.


I'm not criticizing bro, but that soil looks like mud.
Why is she so yellow? Overwatering or just suffocating?


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2013)

greenforlife said:


> On my walk to work I see lots of ferns and I've been thinking they would make excellent cover for cannabis outside.  can anyone tell me how much bat guano to water . Earlier someone said to mix and let it sit. When should this be given flower , veg ?
> 
> Happy growing


 Theres three ways to feed quanos. 1; is top dress in piles and water in ( mostly what I do/lazy ) 2; 1 teaspoon per gallon or 1/3 cup per 5 gallon and let sit. or 3; bubble. you can add 1 teaspoon per gallon of molasses, worm castings and other good things if bubbling. nitrogen quanos in vegg, P & K guanos in flower.


----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 15, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I'm not criticizing bro, but that soil looks like mud.
> Why is she so yellow? Overwatering or just suffocating?



That picture was taken right after I topped up the soil in the pot from wet topsoil that was in the ground. But she was really dry under that soil. Yellowing and dying leaves at the bottom dont bother me gonna start with 1/4 flowering nutes next week and those leaves don't get sun anyways also had a lot of spider mites at the bottom too they taken care of now  same with the caterpillars .


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 15, 2013)

Dibbsey said:


> That picture was taken right after I topped up the soil in the pot from wet topsoil that was in the ground. But she was really dry under that soil. Yellowing and dying leaves at the bottom dont bother me gonna start with 1/4 flowering nutes next week and those leaves don't get sun anyways also had a lot of spider mites at the bottom too they taken care of now  same with the caterpillars .


OK, cool.......


----------



## Milovan (Jul 15, 2013)

757growin said:


> I would just have to say WRONG! U just have to make sure you have them in the right place .I had 10 plus footers the netting is what I used. 1 at 6 foot. & 1 @ 9. My nets where tied down so the plants wouldn't take off with them.



Very nice! So 2 nets per plant is the way it's done. 
Thanks a lot for responding! Last summer I used 1900+ feet of twine
to tie up my branches from flopping all over the place. What a hassle!
This summer, I should try the netting instead.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 15, 2013)

Some pics of my two biggest, chemdawg iranians, biggest just starting to flower, hoping for half pound off the two


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 15, 2013)

how many heads does it take?


Im reachin for the sky like some of yall bad ass RIU'ers on here with monsters and shit! She is my best so far in my journies....


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2013)

well she sure is dang right purtty and such .


----------



## Trippy Stix (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## greenforlife (Jul 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> Theres three ways to feed quanos. 1; is top dress in piles and water in ( mostly what I do/lazy ) 2; 1 teaspoon per gallon or 1/3 cup per 5 gallon and let sit. or 3; bubble. you can add 1 teaspoon per gallon of molasses, worm castings and other good things if bubbling. nitrogen quanos in vegg, P & K guanos in flower.


Thanks TWS I will be feeding them some soon.


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2013)

hexthat said:


> she started to yellow on me so i took a long piss, next week she will be loving it


 one of those guys huh ? lol  that's a big leaf 


therollingj said:


> My lil girl by the swamp. She was struggling due to root suffocation (I planted with a tarp, didn't give enough room.) Just expanded her growing area, should be great.


 You'll make it happen ! 


Lemon king said:


> are you all taking the piss or what! its a shrub at best lol, in comparisson to the big boys bushes on here, i wouldnt piss on mine if it was on fire (love her really).
> 
> jus so you all know, i only +rep what i like..........its just i like so much!!! lol
> 
> ...


 Not much to report from last weeks pics. just overgrown is all .


1sttimeguy said:


> Zero chance actually, a few of them are due for transplants into larger pots this weekend. Those will be the pots they lose their lives in. My wife says they need to remain mobile, if I can't move them around I can't have them. When we have guests over they get "put away". it's a security thing. Don't tell, don't sell.


 The average man can move a 50 gallon pot with a 8 ft tree. The average wife can move a 70 gallon pot and a 10 ft tree . 


DankBudzzz said:


> Some pics of my two biggest, chemdawg iranians, biggest just starting to flower, hoping for half pound off the two


 looks good mang ! on to the fun stuff !


Xub420 said:


> how many heads does it take?
> View attachment 2737854
> 
> Im reachin for the sky like some of yall bad ass RIU'ers on here with monsters and shit! She is my best so far in my journies....


 uh........ 3 0r 4 ..... ? remember the Bugs Bunny and lion cartoon with the sugar cubes and coffee versus lumps from Buggs Bunnie's mallot ? She's gonna grow up just fine .


----------



## TWS (Jul 15, 2013)

Trippy Stix said:


>


 Man you guy's are killing me with all the nice back ground scenery . all most missed that sexy girl in the window.


----------



## Trippy Stix (Jul 15, 2013)

thanks for rep TWS hopefully gonna pull some poundage in on my first grow season!!


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is the view from my chair this evening after a long day working in the garden.


----------



## Trippy Stix (Jul 15, 2013)

so jealous of people that can grow in their backyard..  nice!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 16, 2013)

yo everybody don't forget to neem oil your plants before caterpillars and spider mites get to them. im down south all the bugs are getting at my shit I have to inspect everyday I need a new spray bottle though fuck


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 16, 2013)

before bud season* wouldn't wana spray my buds with shit. take preventive measures!


----------



## hexthat (Jul 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> one of those guys huh ? lol  that's a big leaf


i dont pee for plants often, maybe twice a year ....and i guessed wrong




it needed potash and not nitrogen so in 3 hours im flooding rows with 1-1-16 technaflora's seaweed


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 16, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> yo everybody don't forget to neem oil your plants before caterpillars and spider mites get to them. im down south all the bugs are getting at my shit I have to inspect everyday I need a new spray bottle though fuck


I haven't seen one spider mite these past couple months, and zero caterpillars where I live. I think it's just the kick ass ecology I got going in my backyard; a brigade of beneficial insects that keep my garden in order.


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 16, 2013)

just found another wasp nest just 10-15 feet from my garden! (i killred the last one i found) but hell yeah ,,,i aint killin this one. ive been chasing fucking butterflies. so i know damn well the wasps are gonna help keep them caterpillars away. my ladybugs disappeared on me already. so maybe its full on mantis/wasp time


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 16, 2013)

the damn russian thistle (tumbleweed) is a constant pest in my backyard i tell ya...


and to make up for that worthless pic....
Meet...the Cross!


----------



## hoonry (Jul 16, 2013)

my blue dream - kinda hard to see but I just put green trellis netting over her for support - and then probably sometime in early August I'll add another layer - so much easier than endless staking/tying!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> the damn russian thistle (tumbleweed) is a constant pest in my backyard i tell ya...
> View attachment 2738743
> 
> and to make up for that worthless pic....
> ...


LOL, I've aimed for the occasional tumbleweed blowing across the highway, but never seen a green one.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2738838my blue dream - kinda hard to see but I just put green trellis netting over her for support - and then probably sometime in early August I'll add another layer - so much easier than endless staking/tying!


Shit, is that one plant in a 5 gal.?


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's some sour d and a lemon g


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2013)

Helicopter sure buzzed me today, low and slow 2 1/2 circles . Just a little uneasy . lol  I was watering the veggies and just watched. All paper work is good but it just never makes ya comfortable. I have heard knock and talk stories but never having been thru one you don't know what to expect . It's a shame to still feel in jeopardy.


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 16, 2013)

That sucks man. Everything's in order here too but I still get jumpy when I hear them in the area. I've only been circled by a couple private planes so far. Not sure if they even saw anything. Hopefully most rippers can't afford planes.


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2013)

Airplanes don't freak me out really. I don't know who they are and live in the city so airplanes are not to bad or kinda common, different than if I had large wilderness grow I would suspect the plane.. LOL. I know who this guy was . LOL He was low. If I took a cell picture it would of looked like I was standing right next to it.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

Where I live, I have small private size planes, news copters, police copters and even some military Hueys, and an occasional 'Bow fly over, so I don't even pay attention anymore.
I figure if they see my 3 scrawny plants and want to waste time to come get me, I wouldn't have time to remove all evidence before they got here anyway.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2013)

I put up a 6ft fencing around the whole plant, now all I have to do is cut out the bottom part. TWS I will be using the same stuff to SCRoG the plant in front. I will post pics later of it when I am done. Well probably in a week or so. lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I put up a 6ft fencing around the whole plant, now all I have to do is cut out the bottom part. TWS I will be using the same stuff to SCRoG the plant in front. I will post pics later of it when I am done. Well probably in a week or so. lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739230


Nice man.
Where ya been?
I haven't seen ya in a couple.
Everything's OK I hope.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 16, 2013)

THanks for asking bro, all is ok, death in the fam.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> THanks for asking bro, all is ok, death in the fam.


Sorry to hear man.
I know how it is.
I had 4 grandparents, both parents, and an uncle die in the last 8 years.


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2013)

She's filling in fast. I have to work on the corners. Have a lot of lower branches in the corners just reaching the screen. She might be getting close to flowering ? Starting to see pre flowers,


----------



## TWS (Jul 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I put up a 6ft fencing around the whole plant, now all I have to do is cut out the bottom part. TWS I will be using the same stuff to SCRoG the plant in front. I will post pics later of it when I am done. Well probably in a week or so. lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739230


 They look great. Big Mo is, well.......... Big Mo ! Yea I wanna see your scrog ! God speed to your family member. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> She's filling in fast. I have to work on the corners. Have a lot of lower branches in the corners just reaching the screen. She might be getting close to flowering ? Starting to see pre flowers,


They are stacking now and should be starting to stretch in the next couple of weeks.  It's time people!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> They are stacking now and should be starting to stretch in the next couple of weeks.  It's time people!


Mine have been out over a month after 60 days veg, and they went from about 2' to almost 3 1/2', so I hope mine are done stretching!
I'm leaving the bagseed in the 1 1/2 gal. bucket since they were so small to start with, and it's just kinda an experiment with a couple branches I lopped off my Winter bagseed plant that turned out killer smoke.
The Diesel looks like it will have 15 tops when it finallyquits revegging, and the Purple Kush looks to have 11.
Before and after? LOL
.

.

After stretch hopefully..

.

.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 16, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Mine have been out over a month after 60 days veg, and they went from about 2' to almost 3 1/2', so I hope mine are done stretching!
> I'm leaving the bagseed in the 1 1/2 gal. bucket since they were so small to start with, and it's just kinda an experiment with a couple branches I lopped off my Winter bagseed plant that turned out killer smoke.
> The Diesel looks like it will have 15 tops when it finallyquits revegging, and the Purple Kush looks to have 11.
> Before and after? LOLView attachment 2739352
> ...


looking real good bak. i got a sativa looks alot like yours. in a 5 gal and all lol. ill have to post a pic tommorow or something. im about to post some pics but i didnt get a good one of the sativa.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 16, 2013)

waddupp. couldnt be happier about how er things growing. i LST'd just in time for a nice heat wave so everything has reacted real nicely.
pics = one of the jacks herras and their LST job working out nice. 
on the taller jack i lollipopped the 4 stems and got em spaced nice. just topped 2 of the 4 sides gonna see how that goes. looking good tho.

than a couple from the garden that were LSTd around the tomato cage. has mad heads. call her madusa lol
2 of my 40 gal lady. so many heads. need some bamboo sticks to LST better .
keep it green peeps. starting some nice autos indoor soon. excited for that!!!
hopefully i can have a couple autos Harvest same time as these girls ​


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> waddupp. couldnt be happier about how er things growing. i LST'd just in time for a nice heat wave so everything has reacted real nicely.
> pics = one of the jacks herras and their LST job working out nice.
> on the taller jack i lollipopped the 4 stems and got em spaced nice. just topped 2 of the 4 sides gonna see how that goes. looking good tho.
> 
> ...


Looks good man.
I noticed you have a couple in the fabric pots.
Prosperian mentioned something about his having Velcro, which I thought would be real convenient, if you don't already have those.
I'm thinking to get some for outdoor next year, but plan to stay with pots for my winter grow.


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 16, 2013)

thanks man , yessir only my 2 jack herras are in fabric. and i like them alot. i wish they had handles. and some
do but the shop didnt have em and they needed to be transplanted that day. idk if im gonna do fabric for my indoor or the cool
looking black ones that have a sick root structure thing and are like 20 dollars each. depends on how im doing on duckets b4 i buy my equipt.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 16, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> thanks man , yessir only my 2 jack herras are in fabric. and i like them alot. i wish they had handles. and some
> do but the shop didnt have em and they needed to be transplanted that day. idk if im gonna do fabric for my indoor or the cool
> looking black ones that have a sick root structure thing and are like 20 dollars each. depends on how im doing on duckets b4 i buy my equipt.


If you can cycle them, or rotate them out, take them to a shoe repair place, they should be able to sew the heavy material to add handles, and for only a few bucks.
I've had stuff done in the past.
**Who knows, if you take it in with a plant in it, you might make a new friend.**


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 16, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> They are stacking now and should be starting to stretch in the next couple of weeks.  It's time people!


The fun part starts real soon. You've got me thinking I should pull down my supplemental lights now instead of later.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 17, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> The fun part starts real soon. You've got me thinking I should pull down my supplemental lights now instead of later.


Keep it going if you can and wait till you know for sure its flowering time. Its just my opinion, not saying its wrong to kill the sup lights either.

@TWS, once I get my Screen up I will post pics. Do you SCRoG much or is this your 1st attempt? Thanks for the kind words! I should be back on here around Monday or Tuesday.

Peace
FM


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> If you can cycle them, or rotate them out, take them to a shoe repair place, they should be able to sew the heavy material to add handles, and for only a few bucks.
> I've had stuff done in the past.
> **Who knows, if you take it in with a plant in it, you might make a new friend.**


nice man, i will think about this. may cost as much as a new pot with handles tho lol and if they were indoor i prolly wouldnt be moving em as much.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 17, 2013)

Check this shit out! I now am the biggest fan of spiders! Any1 know if that's a rattlesnake? That's in my grill btw


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jul 17, 2013)

That is crazy, how big is that snake?


----------



## hexthat (Jul 17, 2013)

made up 15 gallons of food ...hope that was enough


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2739827
> Check this shit out! I now am the biggest fan of spiders! Any1 know if that's a rattlesnake? That's in my grill btw


Pattern looks like a western if I remember right.
You must have 1 big ass spider!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2739827
> Check this shit out! I now am the biggest fan of spiders! Any1 know if that's a rattlesnake? That's in my grill btw








.
.




You may as well shoot it and eat it, I think the spider will be disappointed he did all that work and caught something too big that he can't eat.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> .
> .
> 
> 
> ...



you shouldnt assume it cant eat that


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## fumble (Jul 17, 2013)

This is what you need to look for if you have worms...


----------



## be1959 (Jul 17, 2013)

My first post, just want to share some pics my second grow. started early February two from seed (got from Humboldt county grower) and 3 assorted clones. All outside grown. Just waiting on flowers. 

First Up Clone Catatonic , my first hydro using connoisseur. Plant size about 2.5 foot x 1 foot dia.

Second Seedling Long Bottom Leaf (SFU OG x JC2). Container grown 4.5 foot x 3 feet dia.

Third up Green Crack Clone, In the ground 4 foot x 3 foot dia.

Fourth Blue Dream Clone, In the ground 12 Foot x 6 feet dia

Fifth Seedling Bear (Deep Hush x Blueberry), In the ground 14.5 feet x 6 foot dia.
Both Blue Dream and Bear are 2-3 foot out of the top of my 10 foot grow cage.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 17, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2739827
> Check this shit out! I now am the biggest fan of spiders! Any1 know if that's a rattlesnake? That's in my grill btw



*I wonder how big that spider was lol*


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 17, 2013)

My screen is filling out nicely


----------



## Xub420 (Jul 17, 2013)

be1959 said:


> My first post, just want to share some pics my second grow. started early February two from seed (got from Humboldt county grower) and 3 assorted clones. All outside grown. Just waiting on flowers.
> View attachment 2740154
> First Up Clone Catatonic , my first hydro using connoisseur. Plant size about 2.5 foot x 1 foot dia.
> View attachment 2740155
> ...


GANJA BLESS AMERICA! nice selection.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> My screen is filling out nicely
> View attachment 2740238View attachment 2740239


 Nicely done man. I might have to try that out on a couple girls.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Keep it going if you can and wait till you know for sure its flowering time. Its just my opinion, not saying its wrong to kill the sup lights either.
> 
> @TWS, once I get my Screen up I will post pics. Do you SCRoG much or is this your 1st attempt? Thanks for the kind words! I should be back on here around Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> ...


 It's my first time. Still can't figure out when to let the tops come thru though. We should meet up and Burn one.



757growin said:


> View attachment 2739827
> Check this shit out! I now am the biggest fan of spiders! Any1 know if that's a rattlesnake? That's in my grill btw


 That's crazy. is it dead ? did you find the spider ? wonder what spider hold enough toxin to kill that.


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Jul 17, 2013)

That snake in the web was for sure worth a double post! lol! 

It reminds me of that movie Arachnophobia! 

I have never seen anything like that before!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 17, 2013)

Everything is growing well. Just another hot ass week ahead. Good thing the plants love it


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 17, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Nicely done man. I might have to try that out on a couple girls.


Yea this is my first time doing it. We will see how i like it.


----------



## hoonry (Jul 17, 2013)

looking great g boss


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> View attachment 2739951View attachment 2739957View attachment 2739953View attachment 2739960


 Do you live in the high desert ? I see that yucca tree. If so nice job with the heat.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2740324Everything is growing well. Just another hot ass week ahead. Good thing the plants love it


 So nice and uniform and a clean grow . rock on !


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> My screen is filling out nicely
> View attachment 2740238View attachment 2740239


 I'll be watching to learn.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

hexthat said:


> made up 15 gallons of food ...hope that was enough


They look really good. Nice bushes.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

KsloPokerPro said:


> That snake in the web was for sure worth a double post! lol!
> 
> It reminds me of that movie Arachnophobia!
> 
> I have never seen anything like that before!


 rollie needs to get of his but and fix the damn issues with his servers. Theres a lot of bugs and Spam, And take care of Impmans spam too. lol


----------



## 757growin (Jul 17, 2013)

Repost for its awesomeness!
To answer a few questions
It was between 3 to 5 inch
I believe it just tangled itself till exhaustion.
Its a spare grill that hasn't been used for over a yr
It was fresh n the webbing would not allow for it to straighten out.


----------



## Trippy Stix (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL that spider will never have to search for food ever again


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> They look really good. Nice bushes.


Do you do by the bucket or milk jugs?
I got 3 plants only, and when I water, I like to use 4-5 gals. to make sure I'm getting good runoff.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2740521
> Repost for its awesomeness!
> To answer a few questions
> It was between 3 to 5 inch
> ...


Do you live where there are Black Widows?
They spin real strong webs, and not always symmetrical, sometimes all caddywhompus looking.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

yea ! Theres no mistake in a black widow web. Those things are like rope . I have tons of them, I look for the web then go out at night to spray her dead in the web. Reminds me I have some to go get.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> yea ! Theres no mistake in a black widow web. Those things are like rope . I have tons of them, I look for the web then go out at night to spray her dead in the web. Reminds me I have some to go get.


What do you use? Carburetor cleaner?
That's what I used to use, but I seldom found webs, they were usually hiding on the underside of a drawer or something out in the shed.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 17, 2013)

TWS said:


>


Who needs a roof. So cal sun all day!


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Do you do by the bucket or milk jugs?
> I got 3 plants only, and when I water, I like to use 4-5 gals. to make sure I'm getting good runoff.


 Me ? I have a drip system on a timer, 20 mins a day. Theres a few outside of the green house in full sunlight all day and wind that need an afternoon watering on 100 + days with the hose . I wouldn't have the time to hand water twice a day. If all of them need some extra water I just push the manual button on the timer.  Were you like way stoned when you drilled all those holes in the red bucket ?  did it take long ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

757growin said:


> Who needs a roof. So cal sun all day!


 LOL that's not me. don't know where that's at . lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> What do you use? Carburetor cleaner?
> That's what I used to use, but I seldom found webs, they were usually hiding on the underside of a drawer or something out in the shed.


 ortho home defence


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll be back. gonna go getem. I'll give ta a head count. haven't went hunting in a long time.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> ortho home defence


Aw, man, that's no fun.
Carb cleaner, if you miss, and they run, all you gotta do is pull out the Zippo and shoot again.
Just have a rag in the back pocket so you can tamp out any residual flames.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

LOL. when I was a kid I used WD40 and a lighter on a wasp nest on the house eave and almost started a fire. Only got 3, didn't see the big one I seen the other day.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> LOL. when I was a kid I used WD40 and a lighter on a wasp nest on the house eave and almost started a fire. Only got 3, didn't see the big one I seen the other day.


Aw man......
I remember when I was dating my first wife, her dad was a mechanic too, and he had a trail of ants running down the side of the yard to the garbage can, and he set the fence and a tree on fire with carb cleaner killing them, but when I was a kid, I worked at a part store for a few months, and soon became assistant manager.
It was right as the 'no smoking' laws were being changed in Cali, and the manager and I used to sit in the back doing paperwork, and if we didn't have a lighter, we would take a strand of wire across 2 battery terminals to light up.
Anyway, you know how WD40 works without the straw, well we used to play all the time, like a can of hairspray.
We hired this new kid, and he watched us a few times, and I guess he just wanted to fit in, so one night he grabbed a can, put a straw in it, and before any of us could yell "NO!!!!!", lit his Bic, pointed it at one of the other new kids (A REALLY BIG FUCKER) and let loose.
Needless to say, we had to separate the half bald proby's hands from the dumb kid's neck or call the paramedics.
It was comical, once the shock wore off, this kid had no hair and mustache on one side of his head, and only one eyebrow.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

holy shit !  I threw a sparkler in a palm tree in our front yard on the 4th of july and it was the biggest burning man I ever seen !  Right about the same era. LOl my dad was pissed !


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> holy shit !  I threw a sparkler in a palm tree in our front yard on the 4th of july and it was the biggest burning man I ever seen !  Right about the same era. LOl my dad was pissed !


LOL, a few years ago, we set off some fireworks (a barrage of rockets from a brick), but being on a hill, it tipped over, and one went into the neighbor's yard and we wasted 5 20 lb. extinguishers putting the shit out because my 100' of hose wouldn't quite reach.
Luckily I had full units I had just brought home because of the date on them, so I just had new ones brought in instead of having the expense of re cert' ing the old ones at work.
I guess I finally pissed the guy off enough to move, and found out he was only renting anyways.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

This kid one night in the desert picked up all the firework and Mortar tube trash on New Years and threw it in the fire.  well there was live mortars and half used roman candles. oh crap ! we hit the deck ! charred my buddies trailer. You ever hear of a Sobe bomb ? google it.


----------



## TWS (Jul 17, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> LOL, a few years ago, we set off some fireworks (a barrage of rockets from a brick), but being on a hill, it tipped over, and one went into the neighbor's yard and we wasted 5 20 lb. extinguishers putting the shit out because my 100' of hose wouldn't quite reach.
> Luckily I had full units I had just brought home because of the date on them, so I just had new ones brought in instead of having the expense of re cert' ing the old ones at work.
> I guess I finally pissed the guy off enough to move, and found out he was only renting anyways.


 There's been a lot of scary Pyrotechnic shows lately . I like the term "wasted" lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

TWS said:


> This kid one night in the desert picked up all the firework and Mortar tube trash on New Years and threw it in the fire.  well there was live mortars and half used roman candles. oh crap ! we hit the deck ! charred my buddies trailer. You ever hear of a Sobe bomb ? google it.


Sounds like what we used to do with 2 liter bottles, water and a small chunk of dry ice as kids.
"Urban Dictionary", LOL.
Look at number two though, I know that's not what you meant.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Sobe Bomb


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't EVEN wanna know what spider made that web! yikes!!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> I don't EVEN wanna know what spider made that web! yikes!!!!


Nothing an oozy, bullwhip and a large dog couldn't take care of.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sounds like what we used to do with 2 liter bottles, water and a small chunk of dry ice as kids.
> "Urban Dictionary", LOL.
> Look at number two though, I know that's not what you meant.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Sobe Bomb


our boys made bottle bombs with toilet cleaner, water and a crumbled up piece of aluminum foil. Don't ask me how they figured that one out LMAO guess we got some damn smarty asses. We jumped them asses good and made them stop. Last year I'm smoking a bowl and watching the news about these kids in Gwinnett county that were doing the same thing. Difference for them, they got caught and charged with some pretty harsh shit 

I told my boys about it and they felt very glad that they didn't go to jailkiss-ass


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Nothing an oozy, bullwhip and a large dog couldn't take care of.


got the dog but I'm screwed on the rest


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sounds like what we used to do with 2 liter bottles, water and a small chunk of dry ice as kids.
> "Urban Dictionary", LOL.
> Look at number two though, I know that's not what you meant.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Sobe Bomb


 Uh No . lol Number one will get ya hurt. You don't screw the cap on as tight as possible and you need to poke a pin hole in the cap. I've seen them go wrong and blow out a huge bon fire. lol They will shoot a 50 ft flame with a mushroom cloud when done right. I should of said youtube it. lol.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 18, 2013)

good-morning pictures


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey Hex...what strain is that, the ladies look very similar to what I've got going.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 18, 2013)

purple kush clone only strain


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 18, 2013)

I've got some Blueberry Kush growing from seed...my 2nd go around


----------



## NorthernMi (Jul 18, 2013)

hexthat said:


> purple kush clone only strain



I believe we have a similar cut of pk. Mine grows basically the same. same shape leaf structure, node spacing, an node shape an all!!! Mines some fucking kill! Hope yours is too !!!


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 18, 2013)

I gots ta start tea baggin these broads, been hella laggin..




taco time


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Northern Border Kush & Grim Reefer 

 Northern Border Kush 

 Afgan Kush Ryder (attitude freebie)

 Jabbas Stash (Bodhi)


----------



## hollerbomb (Jul 18, 2013)

Pinning them down along the woodline.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Jabbas Stash (Bodhi)


Is that like a 20 oz. cup or what man?
I know it's not too big, guessing by the tiles and the frog, but wow it makes those leafs look huge!


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got one this time around ...












It pulled out of a reveg like a week ago and blew the fuck up !

Nice plants everybody I got some xatching up to do...


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 18, 2013)

TWS said:


> yea ! Theres no mistake in a black widow web. Those things are like rope . I have tons of them, I look for the web then go out at night to spray her dead in the web. Reminds me I have some to go get.


we found one living under a child's toy outside yesterday. Nasty mean things those are. Anyone know of a pesticide that targets spiders you can put over the lawn? I have little ones come to visit sometimes and it worries me


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 18, 2013)

just a 1gal. pot but she does have some nice big lush leaves, bigger than the others at her age, i transplanted her into a 10 gal smart pot so now she should be happy


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> we found one living under a child's toy outside yesterday. Nasty mean things those are. Anyone know of a pesticide that targets spiders you can put over the lawn? I have little ones come to visit sometimes and it worries me


They mostly stay hidden.
They like dark cool places, and you can usually tell their web because it's all fugly.
"Demon", wasp and hornet spray (aerosol), or mud dawber nests.
Personally, I'd be more concerned with Br. Recluse in our area, Peach.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 18, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> just a 1gal. pot but she does have some nice big lush leaves, bigger than the others at her age, i transplanted her into a 10 gal smart pot so now she should be happy


Looking at the tiles, the pot didn't seem like a 1 gal.
Those fingers are huge if that's what size it is!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> They mostly stay hidden.
> They like dark cool places, and you can usually tell their web because it's all fugly.
> "Demon", wasp and hornet spray (aerosol), or mud dawber nests.
> Personally, I'd be more concerned with Br. Recluse in our area, Peach.


oh yeah, you got that right
fuckers coming through the front door with the grand-daddy long legs NK
we sprayed for them, its better, but outside is horrible, Those little fucking jumping spiders pop up along side of you
while you walk around..again NK
we have to keep the grass really short LOL


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 18, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Northern Border Kush & Grim Reefer
> 
> Northern Border Kush
> 
> ...


yea boi!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 18, 2013)

Putting in work son!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 18, 2013)

no mo toes in the piks though ;( looking real nice, intresting to know what will happen to the seedling when is flowering time for you. i think mines september ive just started some seedlings to see what will happen myself!


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 18, 2013)

early august, and ya im really curious on how they will finish as its my first harvest, I NEED THAT DANK!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 18, 2013)

My seedlings have been getting nuked outside, even in the shade. Decided to move them inside for a bit to establish themselves. Under a 6500k cfl now and looking perky again.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 18, 2013)

NorthernMi said:


> I believe we have a similar cut of pk. Mine grows basically the same. same shape leaf structure, node spacing, an node shape an all!!! Mines some fucking kill! Hope yours is too !!!


i "donate" some clones every year on craig's list probably is the same cut


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 18, 2013)

Trying to finish up all the sucker nug clean up before flower season. I am so glad I decided to clean up better this year. The plants seem to LOVE it.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 18, 2013)

this shit made everything i sprayed look healthier https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/694663-organice-food-grade-insecticides-you.html

gana spray some more today


----------



## TWS (Jul 18, 2013)

*Gogi* [HR][/HR]I will clone her and she will be the first run of the fall. She's about a 4 x 4 Double D !












Tranquil




*Ménage à quatre* 




Box O' Weed ! We're in the stretch !








__________________





" A dab a day keeps the doctor away "






" Yabba dabba doooooo ! "



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMM_T_PJ0Rs


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 19, 2013)

TWS said:


> *Gogi* [HR][/HR]I will clone her and she will be the first run of the fall. She's about a 4 x 4 Double D !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice looking plants


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 19, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Very nice looking plants


did i tell ya great garden garden bo$$

tws, oh tws in that last pik it looks like next year you may want to use the roof to start scrogging lol.

very nice id +rep ya but again ive kissed to much arse in 24hrs......

p.s the ones next to the scrog screen.....are you going to remove all growth thats next to but under the screen......be honest how much cleaning up have we been doing????


----------



## TWS (Jul 19, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> did i tell ya great garden garden bo$$
> 
> tws, oh tws in that last pik it looks like next year you may want to use the roof to start scrogging lol.
> 
> ...


 I've cleaned nothing yet LOL .


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 19, 2013)

TWS said:


> I've cleaned nothing yet LOL .


lazy bollox  lol


----------



## hexthat (Jul 19, 2013)

she seems hungry still


----------



## Grobda (Jul 19, 2013)

7/19/2013 - These girls are growing like weeds north of Seattle on our deck! First is Harlequin, the rest Kandy Kush.

View attachment 2742839View attachment 2742840View attachment 2742841View attachment 2742842


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 19, 2013)

kosher kush


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 19, 2013)

View attachment 2743176dynasty seeds "huckleberry kush" shes a big girlllll over 6ft tall


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 19, 2013)

I have to say i enjoy checkin this thread daily. Great lookin plants from everybody.Keep it up!!


----------



## hexthat (Jul 20, 2013)

mixed up 20 gallons of food for PK row


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2013)

They look really good Hex !


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> View attachment 2743176dynasty seeds "huckleberry kush" shes a big girlllll over 6ft tall


 Oh super nice ! She's huge. Gonna need a smoke report. Can't wait to see her flower. I'll be running some indoor HBK .


----------



## TWS (Jul 20, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> lazy bollox  lol


 lol ! I cleaned out the lowers in the green house . It was a lot of work crawling and laying on the ground to get to them . I was singing "welcome to the jungle " lol It looks good and I cleaned out like a whole trash bag full of scruff . I can see my trunks now. Probably clean out the scrog today.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 20, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.



*

yea boi


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 20, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


>


*healthy af!*


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Found a couple baby crickets on my plants this morning... Fucking killed those little pricks tho, they straight munched! Guess the mantis is to pussy to eat them.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks man, I'm trying my hardest haha


----------



## Dibbsey (Jul 20, 2013)

ye man i hate them bugs always have huge probs with my guerrilla grow cause its ina swampy area bugs love that shit.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 20, 2013)

Lemon king the one that's stacking up more proper is the Northern Border kush, its a bagseed that I got like 2 or 3 years ago from a sack of some dank ass buds. My friend that I got the herb from told me to hold this seed and to never give it away, now I'm glad as fuck I kept it cause it reeks of skunk and coffee


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 20, 2013)

TWS said:


> Oh super nice ! She's huge. Gonna need a smoke report. Can't wait to see her flower. I'll be running some indoor HBK .


got four of em outside there big girls, all at least 5ft, one grew to be a bush at the top without any topping so I just trellised the top and spread out the branches now shes about 5-6ft tall n about four person wide, i popped 10 of em n i got four out of the bunch but i got another 10 pack for inside for the winter  one tried to flower early she covered herself in crystal in a two week span shit was crazy so im excited about her!


----------



## hoonry (Jul 20, 2013)

blue dream, brains damage, tangerine dream, gdp, chronic, and girl scout cookies. little to no expectations from the t dream - it tried to flower and also tapped into some hot soil or something and is messed up bad - seems like there always has to be something wrong with at least one of them! I'm pretty happy with the other 5 though.


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 20, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2743872View attachment 2743890View attachment 2743902View attachment 2743909View attachment 2743891View attachment 2743893blue dream, brains damage, tangerine dream, gdp, chronic, and girl scout cookies. little to no expectations from the t dream - it tried to flower and also tapped into some hot soil or something and is messed up bad - seems like there always has to be something wrong with at least one of them! I'm pretty happy with the other 5 though.


 those are lookin GREAT!!!! good job! i had a tangerine dream from seed last yr, worst mistake it wouldn't flower till it went 12/12 no bullshit but when it did it made some buds, but in the end we ran out of time n had to chop her early she went all the way into nov...had a good smell but taste blah but live n learn still pulled a pound off her but nothing to talk to about...mid-grade shit.hope yours does better, but they look beautiful you did a nice job!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

New thread going if anybody is interested in another like this one.
No disrespect TWS, and I'm not trying to pull anybody off this one, just sharing.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/695732-other-side-fence-where-grass.html
Here's another one also, a solo cup auto contest.
https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/685237-official-auto-flower-solo-cup.html


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice Bushes Man


----------



## ant88 (Jul 20, 2013)

is it too late to start an outdoor crop this year in tennessee? lil over 14 hr or daylight here


----------



## Pwankton (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey Hoonry, whose cut of Blue Dream did you get? I like the sound of the strain, just trying to find the best pheno available.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

ant88 said:


> is it too late to start an outdoor crop this year in tennessee? lil over 14 hr or daylight here


Depends how long you want to veg for man, You got at least a month yet.
I'm still just over 14 hrs./ day just south of you.
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunrise.html


----------



## hoonry (Jul 20, 2013)

pwankton - a buddy of mine gave me the BD clone - he got it at a dispensary in Mt.Shasta. hope that helps.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 20, 2013)

hoonry said:


> pwankton - a buddy of mine gave me the BD clone - he got it at a dispensary in Mt.Shasta. hope that helps.


 I've been to that dispensary a few times... lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 20, 2013)

hoonry said:


> pwankton - a buddy of mine gave me the BD clone - he got it at a dispensary in Mt.Shasta. hope that helps.


Cool man, I grew up just a few hrs. South of you in the Bay Area.
Used to hate the snow in Shasta on my way into Oregon in the late fall and winter.


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> New thread going if anybody is interested in another like this one.
> No disrespect TWS, and I'm not trying to pull anybody off this one, just sharing.
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/695732-other-side-fence-where-grass.html
> Here's another one also, a solo cup auto contest.
> https://www.rollitup.org/auto-flowering-strains/685237-official-auto-flower-solo-cup.html


 Reported for spam......  lol.. Threads to big And nobody is really flowering yet,just wait. Can't steal our thunder and no general forum geeks here LOL  oh and my lights are turned off, It's summer time and the living's easy >


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 21, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Lemon king the one that's stacking up more proper is the Northern Border kush, its a bagseed that I got like 2 or 3 years ago from a sack of some dank ass buds. My friend that I got the herb from told me to hold this seed and to never give it away, now I'm glad as fuck I kept it cause it reeks of skunk and coffee


take clones now!!!!!!!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Reported for spam......  lol.. Threads to big And nobody is really flowering yet,just wait. Can't steal our thunder and no general forum geeks here LOL  *oh and my lights are turned off, It's summer time and the living's easy* >


fuck if that ain't a quote i dunno what is!!!


----------



## hexthat (Jul 21, 2013)

making her happy and grow by giving her a night light


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jul 21, 2013)

larry og x ?


----------



## ant88 (Jul 21, 2013)

thank you Bak my first set this season got shocked real bad, so i would LOVE to veg them longer but as long as i can still pull a crop im happy! i started this thread yesterday



https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/695898-indoor-grow-rapid-move-outdoor.html


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 21, 2013)

i wish man but i don't have a set up for cloning at the moment. Very very soon tho, i got one more seed of NBK if worse came to worse that i could pop


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

all you need is a flourecnt light or a cfl. I use the little 2 ft cabintet T- 5's two of them.


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

It rained is So Cal . Hope it helps the fire.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 21, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> i wish man but i don't have a set up for cloning at the moment. Very very soon tho, i got one more seed of NBK if worse came to worse that i could pop


all you have to do is top her and stick the cuttings in a plain ol glass of tap water keep it full stick it out side 2 weeks from now youll have roots. you do have a cup n a tap??? lol


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahaha ya I can do that, but we are about to go in to flower so wouldn't that be a small ass plant with a low yeild


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 21, 2013)

oh i see !!! ok then just take cutting and send too.......lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in the stretch and starting to flower on most of my strains. Im glad it's happening a little early. Im going to take a few cuttings today of some strains I'm gonna revisit this fall. All so happy I started to let my shoots on my scrog start coming up a few days ago. Nice day here in the IE. Cloudy with scattered thunder storms, 78 f .


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> I'm in the stretch and starting to flower on most of my strains. Im glad it's happening a little early. Im going to take a few cuttings today of some strains I'm gonna revisit this fall. All so happy I started to let my shoots on my scrog start coming up a few days ago. Nice day here in the IE. Cloudy with scattered thunder storms, 78 f .


I know, frustrating isn't it?
My weather showed for the next 5 days scattered thunderstorms, but temps only dropping about a degree a day.
When it DOES stop raining here, it's not usually long enough for my pots to dry out.
I've only watered my 5 gal. pots 4 times since the 15th of last month.
Luckily one of those times, I fed too.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 21, 2013)

so im buying a house in feb. I want to grow outdoor there. im thinking 60 plants of that romulan thinking i can pull couple hundread pounds.. lol thats alot of trimming


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 21, 2013)

right now its pulling close to a qp a plant indoor. my friend ran it outside not knowing wat he was doing using shity watter with a ppm of 700 just the water out the tap. he got 2 pounds off a plant and he pulled it early lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 21, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> right now its pulling close to a qp a plant indoor. my friend ran it outside not knowing wat he was doing using shity watter with a ppm of 700 just the water out the tap. he got 2 pounds off a plant and he pulled it early lol


You can do it...


----------



## Grobda (Jul 21, 2013)

Grobda said:


> 7/19/2013 - These girls are growing like weeds north of Seattle on our deck! First is Harlequin, the rest Kandy Kush.
> 
> View attachment 2742839View attachment 2742840View attachment 2742841View attachment 2742842


Haha, I didn't notice our dogs in these, focusing too much on the plants I guess


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 21, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> so im buying a house in feb. I want to grow outdoor there. im thinking 60 plants of that romulan thinking i can pull couple hundread pounds.. lol thats alot of trimming


Hell yeah! I'd do 30 Pink Lemonade and 30 Romulan


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

The stretch is on and flowering.   she is in full flower    Trunk shot since I cleaned them up I can see. lol   some clones that really never came out of flower and kept flowering.    My Crater lake clone I put out on the 4th of July weekend


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

Decided to let my tops grow up now based on most everything is in the stretch or flowering . I counted over 100 tops.


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 21, 2013)

great job! TWS lookin nice good job!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice TWS. Very bushy and green. 

I think that's the only time I've complimented a man on his bush.


----------



## ant88 (Jul 21, 2013)

indoor is no longer an option but that would be lovely


----------



## danny909 (Jul 21, 2013)

So far what they look like..


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

I like the little car Idea. lol


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 21, 2013)

danny909 said:


> So far what they look like..


"They see me rollin... They Hatin!" LMFAO!!!


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

"Don't catch me riding dirty". lol


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 21, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hell yeah! I'd do 30 Pink Lemonade and 30 Romulan


that pink lemonade sounds nice


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 21, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hell yeah! I'd do 30 Pink Lemonade and 30 Romulan


im in love with this romulan.. ever sense i laid eyes on it in a one gallon pot 10 weeks into flower i got it and havnt looked back.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2013)

What's up TWS- Looking good over there. How close are the fires to you? Keep up the good work buddy. TMB-


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

Great to hear from you TMb. I doing good, thanks for the thumbs up. Fire isn't to close but it's there. It was about 45 mins up the mountain burning south east. we are fine.


----------



## treemansbuds (Jul 21, 2013)

Good to hear! When I heard where the fires were burning down there I knew you were somewhere close. Looks like there getting an upper hand on it now, weather is helping. Stay safe and garden hard! TMB-


----------



## TWS (Jul 21, 2013)

Hope you have a great season !


----------



## Robs (Jul 22, 2013)

http://youtu.be/CeYXOaI_GnA
Here is an update on our Evergreen state outdoor 2013


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 22, 2013)

Robs said:


> http://youtu.be/CeYXOaI_GnA
> Here is an update on our Evergreen state outdoor 2013


Looks amazing, but over 7/8 of the video was you walking over to the garden..


----------



## kronickush (Jul 22, 2013)

Progress? lol


----------



## kronickush (Jul 22, 2013)

starting to flower bout 2 weeks in


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeahaa!!


----------



## ant88 (Jul 22, 2013)

mid grade bagseed grow, first time grow and they all got shocked, i had to throw them right into the outside and they have not grown much since. WHATS UP WITH THE PINK AND PURPLE?


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 22, 2013)

sour kush


----------



## danny909 (Jul 22, 2013)

@ TWS and @ ANGRYBLACKMAN lmao.. only things I can find to keep them off the floor. Last year my 2 Rottweilers ate parts on my plants. So I gotta keep them off the floor


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

danny909 said:


> @ TWS and @ ANGRYBLACKMAN lmao.. only things I can find to keep them off the floor. Last year my 2 Rottweilers ate parts on my plants. So I gotta keep them off the floor


 Those cars bring back fond memories of when my boys were like 3-5 yrs of age. They loved em and the fights of who got the car . LOL


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

ant88 said:


> View attachment 2745954View attachment 2745955View attachment 2745956View attachment 2745957View attachment 2745958View attachment 2745959mid grade bagseed grow, first time grow and they all got shocked, i had to throw them right into the outside and they have not grown much since. [WHATS UP WITH THE PINK AND PURPLE?]


genitics



pmt62382 said:


> View attachment 2745998sour kush


 looks like you are pretty well into flower.


----------



## danny909 (Jul 22, 2013)

@ TWS yea my kids are 1 year old n 5 year old.. they lived them but I told them they have a flat tire so they dont work rite now lol so I can use them lol..


----------



## helheim (Jul 22, 2013)

first time poster, long time lurker. here's my crop for this year. all bag seed, all organic. only nutes come from soil - so far. no pesticides, but grasshoppers are just starting to spawn in my yard.

never used any sort of bloom food or anything, but i am considering my options this year, as i don't think the soil will provide enough nutes for flowering.

garden in south central montana.

feel free to flame away!

happy gardening


----------



## danny909 (Jul 22, 2013)

@ TWS yea my kids are 1 year old n 5 year old.. they lived them but I told them they have a flat tire so they dont work rite now lol so I can use them lol..


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 22, 2013)

danny909 said:


> @ TWS yea my kids are 1 year old n 5 year old.. they lived them but I told them they have a flat tire so they dont work rite now lol so I can use them lol..


thats fucking harsh man! i might start a tga like tin so i can get ya kids some new tyres lol!


TWS.....cor blimey looking good guv'na!.....do you think youll need another lott of netting on them bitches you dont want the stems to snap at the base of the buds! it looks well tight in there, thoughts on mold probs later on???......are you gunna completly clear under the scrog like you would indoors? dont look like theyll be much light under there, looks like there flowering at the perfect time for ya!!


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2013)

Here are some of my babies. Strains include jack herer, kalashnikova, big bang, silver berry 2.0, liberty haze. As you can see they are all different ages. I live in a nonmed stat but in the hills so I use my tree lines for coverage that's why there not in full sun. In my state you can have so many plants before it's a felony.


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

Re, LemonKing :I have more net if needed but might not. Will have to see. I might have to do some tying up to the top of the green house 1x but we'll see. Almost every top branch and new branch have been supper cropped because I ran out of ceiling height so the knuckles will help too. It's so damn hot and dry out here I have never had much prob with mold unless a caterpillar starts it. with the bottoms cleaned out and a fan on and really wont see dew until after October I think I will be ok. The Scrog ! I don't know why I got my self into more work. lol Yea I will probably clean out the lowers but there really isn't much in there but fan leafs and some small shoots. Most of all the main and side branches have reached the screen and are serving a purpose. Im not a fan of defoliating outdoors as every leaf makes sugars and the sun penetrates but to stay with the official scrog method I will most likely clean her up just for looks. Got your Rep. It's not really that early. I see a lot of pics of members just in flower. If you/they know what the stretch is a lot of folks are probably on the virge where they will notice it's starting. I just watch them start flower indoors for so long after the flip you can tell when they start getting funky !


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

helheim said:


> first time poster, long time lurker. here's my crop for this year. all bag seed, all organic. only nutes come from soil - so far. no pesticides, but grasshoppers are just starting to spawn in my yard.
> 
> never used any sort of bloom food or anything, but i am considering my options this year, as i don't think the soil will provide enough nutes for flowering.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for sharing and welcome to show & tell !


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 22, 2013)

well that set me straight! lol as i said great grow tws!


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

danny909 said:


> @ TWS and @ ANGRYBLACKMAN lmao.. only things I can find to keep them off the floor. Last year my 2 Rottweilers ate parts on my plants. So I gotta keep them off the floor


 An electric fence fixed my issues with the dog. Give the kids their cars back ..... LOL! and shock the pooch ! LOL


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> well that set me straight! lol as i said great grow tws!


 Still can't hit ya back. Maybe I have to go give uncle Buck some Rep so I can spread some around. lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

jimmer6577 said:


> Here are some of my babies. Strains include jack herer, kalashnikova, big bang, silver berry 2.0, liberty haze. As you can see they are all different ages. I live in a nonmed stat but in the hills so I use my tree lines for coverage that's why there not in full sun. In my state you can have so many plants before it's a felony.View attachment 2746305View attachment 2746306View attachment 2746307View attachment 2746308View attachment 2746309View attachment 2746310


 Nice Grow ! They look really happy ! Another State with nice green backgrounds ! Bichin !


----------



## ant88 (Jul 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> genitics
> 
> 
> 
> looks like you are pretty well into flower.




im about a month into flower and i have to break the light cycle, the natural light out here in (Tennessee) is 14hrs a day right now.You think they will be ok?


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

They're fine . They look great !


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2013)

Somebody asked what plant the kalashnikova was while giving rep. It's the plant in the first pic with charcoal in front of it. There's also the one next to it and 1 in the next picture. The big 1 by it self is a jack herer. peace


----------



## jimmer6577 (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll have to sub to this thread because there is a lot of good plants to be seen here. Nice job to everyone to post here.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 22, 2013)

Another Peek at mine.


View attachment 2746580
View attachment 2746581


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

They are filling in fast Toka ! cool beans brother !


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks i was thinking i should just let them grow and stop bending them over what do you think my days are still 15 hours a day. This is my first time doing this and this strain stretches a bit kinda like blue dream but not as much lol do you think i should let it grow from now?


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 22, 2013)

A couple pics of my garden and what there producing...One of the pics is of my mothers i threw out this year Santa Banana.

This Pics is over a month old..



*This pics is over a month old lol..*






*This pic is five days old...*





*This pic is also a month old if anybody wants i will upload more recent of my garden.*






This is the Santa Banana Mother it was to big for my veg room..
View attachment 2746625


----------



## TWS (Jul 22, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> Thanks i was thinking i should just let them grow and stop bending them over what do you think my days are still 15 hours a day. This is my first time doing this and this strain stretches a bit kinda like blue dream but not as much lol do you think i should let it grow from now?


 Im kinda guessing myself too. Like your garden and property. First thing that came to mind was " what are vegetables doing in those raised beds and how many lights can you fit in the barn " ? lol


----------



## piatch (Jul 23, 2013)

They're starting their stretch. Already at over 6' and over 9' across. I think I'll put the netting on soon. There's gonna be some weight on these girls.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jul 23, 2013)

blimburn mango

positronics black widow


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

Do any of you use lights to keep the plants in veg if so what lights


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 23, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> Thanks i was thinking i should just let them grow and stop bending them over what do you think my days are still 15 hours a day. This is my first time doing this and this strain stretches a bit kinda like blue dream but not as much lol do you think i should let it grow from now?


When I put my Diesel and Kush out, I had 15 hrs, and I just let them go, and this is what happened.
BTW, That was beginning of May, and I'm just now down to 14 hrs.
.

.

.

.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 23, 2013)

i need to stop taking clones >.>


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 23, 2013)

i smoked blimburn mango and it was pretty bomb, definitely could of had more frost but the smell was there. Enjoy brotha


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 23, 2013)

Tokalot those ate some nice tomatoes. Iv been feedinding my tomatoes with house and garden and bud blaster. I got some green tomatoes that are the size of a grape fruit lol


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jul 23, 2013)

My girls have started to stretch, 3 are starting to stack calyxs and the one with the purple stalk is just now pushing out true flowers (right on track with her mom from last year, the others are early bloomers). The nebula clones are still sad little things, I guess I'll try them as seeds next year to see if I can attain some respectable size out of them.



And one of the nebulas:

For those that are curious I'll post up pics of the "little mutant that could" tomorrow. She's in full flower, frosty and has a great piney smell to her.


----------



## Lexx125 (Jul 23, 2013)

Royal Queen x Royal Cheese freebie from Herbies. She started flowering a couple weeks ago. Anyone have any experience with this strain?


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jul 23, 2013)

No experience with it but it looks good, filling in nicely. How tall is that?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2013)

Inside Shot Outside Shot 
I can't wait until she flowers so I can figure out what she is. I am going to take clones just to be safe


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 23, 2013)

garden boss you better get some support for those branches or those are gonna split off the stock and your going to be VERY VERY upset.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 23, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> garden boss you better get some support for those branches or those are gonna split off the stock and your going to be VERY VERY upset.


They are reinforced with bamboo support cages (just too bushy to see). I also have a bunch of netting to drape over all the ladies  Thanks homie, that would be very fucking upsetting.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 23, 2013)

DAMN i post this shit too much 


here is a branch im taking special care to break its stem every day 0_0 its called tuff love


----------



## ant88 (Jul 23, 2013)

hexthat said:


> DAMN i post this shit too much
> 
> 
> here is a branch im taking special care to break its stem every day 0_0 its called tuff love
> View attachment 2747505


 why are you breaking the branch everyday?


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jul 23, 2013)

He's supercropping, the breaking of the branch creates a "knuckle" which in theory allows for more nutrients to travel up that stem, also it slows the vertical growth of that top to keep a more even canopy.

Here is my unintentional supercroppin on the main stem of one of mine, this was LST that turned into supercropping,lol


----------



## hexthat (Jul 23, 2013)

ant88 said:


> why are you breaking the branch everyday?


to create callus tissue


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 23, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> garden boss you better get some support for those branches or those are gonna split off the stock and your going to be VERY VERY upset.



hows your garden looking sir!!!


----------



## TheChosenOne (Jul 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Do any of you use lights to keep the plants in veg if so what lights


I'm using Three T5 8 bulb setups to light up my entire greenhouse to keep them vegging...


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just waking up for that morning sun
 Northern Border kush 
 Shmelling Shtanky!
 Check it out its a 10 leafer hahaha
 Experiment, just want to see what happens lol thanks Lemon King for the advice hahah
 Jabba Stash popping out 11 leafers
 Pure Power Plant, some dank


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 23, 2013)

FUCK... you guys got me juiced! i love out door.. i grow large indoor grows but theres nothing like laying down a fat outdoor grow. I want to have 60 plants that i stand next to them and look up at them like trees... ima lay it down


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 23, 2013)

im one of those guys that eats sleeps and breaths growing mj. my wife even gets anoyed of it but hey thats my shit. ill allways have a mj plant growing even if it wasnt worth anything.Id feel naked without it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 23, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> FUCK... you guys got me juiced! i love out door.. i grow large indoor grows but theres nothing like laying down a fat outdoor grow. I want to have 60 plants that i stand next to them and look up at them like trees... ima lay it down


I think we all want that!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I think we all want that!!!


true that.. who doesnt. and really anyone can. and i will next march


----------



## 757growin (Jul 23, 2013)

We b in full flower on rancho de 757
Everything is this far along or maybe a week or two behind. Except
I took a page of kevdoggs book from last yr and got a few clones that go out for good aug first.
Mr nice purp


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 23, 2013)

I been away for a week, I threw up my SCRoG its a 8ft x 5ft and stands at about 30". I am now ready for some flowering time! I will post a pic tomorrow when the sun is out.


----------



## Damnecro (Jul 23, 2013)

View attachment 2748102growing


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice job man, that should fill in nicely. I'm stoked for flowering too, gonna be fun


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> Im kinda guessing myself too. Like your garden and property. First thing that came to mind was " what are vegetables doing in those raised beds and how many lights can you fit in the barn " ? lol



Yea we just built a 12x8ft flower room and a 12x5ft veg room in the barn gonna run 2 1000 watts in the flower room and maybe experiment with C02 this time..

Heres a couple pics of the room being built.


----------



## TWS (Jul 24, 2013)

Man ! lota nice Fing post ! Thankss for sharing the Barn. Im jelous. Hey Hex, What are you spraying ? they are nice and shiny. Neem ? 757, you be moving right along sir. Fing nice pics everyone.. good night. three leafs up !


----------



## hexthat (Jul 24, 2013)

TWS said:


> Man ! lota nice Fing post ! Thankss for sharing the Barn. Im jelous. Hey Hex, What are you spraying ? they are nice and shiny. Neem ? 757, you be moving right along sir. Fing nice pics everyone.. good night. three leafs up !


i spray a bunch of different things, but most recently just SUPERthrive and hydro nutrients


----------



## hexthat (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jul 24, 2013)

View attachment 2748712..............


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 24, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> View attachment 2748842View attachment 2748843View attachment 2748844View attachment 2748845View attachment 2748846


 like the setup Nice n Clean good work!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 24, 2013)

kevdogg you the man they scrog screens in pik 1??


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 24, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Just waking up for that morning sun
> Northern Border kush
> Shmelling Shtanky!
> Check it out its a 10 leafer hahaha
> ...


cor jbrown i dont know what your doing to them plants but they are super super dooper healthy look at those cuttings!!

with the cuttings chop off the lower fan leafs youve left on and cut the big leafs in half (so tips n fall to ground) and keep that water level up??

is this your 1st grow???? nice power plant im jealous!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 24, 2013)

Well over 6 feet tall.... *"Mystery*" is raking in this Nor Cal sun. 
And here is a *Girl Scout Cookie* I am not sure if she is a* GSC* or not.... any one else's *GSC* look similar?


----------



## Urhighness88 (Jul 24, 2013)

La woman crosses with master kush.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 24, 2013)

Son of a bitch.





Really getting in there on the hindquarters, kinda like sucking out the marrow of a beef bone slurp slurp slurp.


----------



## jaycuffee21 (Jul 24, 2013)

3d gdpiezel
cuffee kush
Gsc forum cut


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 24, 2013)

yup first time for everything including the cuttings, but i got a lot of homies down here growing danks so i just kinda watch what they do since i basically live in there gardens lol. im stoked tho cause everything is just always happy and smelling good, so i think things will go well in flower. nbk is a fucken sick plant for just being some bagseed.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 24, 2013)

Night 2 of hash making. Made from 2012 Outdoor Purple Crack nugs and trim


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 24, 2013)

There you go!


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey guys. Usually post pic updates of the crop
But out of my 10 plant about 7 are showing andare female.
However I think I fojnd my first boy and its a sad one cuz its like 50 inches with a lot of colas. Plz let me know if this is male. Female or to early to tell thx. Once I get this cleared up I'll update lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 24, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> View attachment 2748842View attachment 2748843View attachment 2748844View attachment 2748845View attachment 2748846


+REP bro!!! I cant wait to see them tennis titties bouncing in a month!!!


----------



## danny909 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a question, I have 3 plants . Each in 7 gallon containers.. how much water should I give them .. I usually do like 1 gallon milk a day of water and I check them out later in the day or day after in the morning and some well sometimes more then some have yellow leaves.. ? Any suggestions would help thanks.


----------



## OZAK47 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 25, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Hey guys. Usually post pic updates of the crop
> But out of my 10 plant about 7 are showing andare female.
> However I think I fojnd my first boy and its a sad one cuz its like 50 inches with a lot of colas. Plz let me know if this is male. Female or to early to tell thx. Once I get this cleared up I'll update lol


Looks like femme fatale to me


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

danny909 said:


> I have a question, I have 3 plants . Each in 7 gallon containers.. how much water should I give them .. I usually do like 1 gallon milk a day of water and I check them out later in the day or day after in the morning and some well sometimes more then some have yellow leaves.. ? Any suggestions would help thanks.


Post some pics bro, it will help with seeing whats going on. I like to water my plants with a decent runoff so I know the medium is fully coated, then I wait about 2-3 days in this heat or when the pot is light in weight before I water them again. Everyone has their method of watering, the key is knowing how to read your plants.

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Hey guys. Usually post pic updates of the crop
> But out of my 10 plant about 7 are showing andare female.
> However I think I fojnd my first boy and its a sad one cuz its like 50 inches with a lot of colas. Plz let me know if this is male. Female or to early to tell thx. Once I get this cleared up I'll update lol


 it's a male.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> it's a male.


Oh yes, now I see the ganas.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 25, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Hey guys. Usually post pic updates of the crop
> But out of my 10 plant about 7 are showing andare female.
> However I think I fojnd my first boy and its a sad one cuz its like 50 inches with a lot of colas. Plz let me know if this is male. Female or to early to tell thx. Once I get this cleared up I'll update lol










i say it's to early but w/e ...ive had females make pre-flowers like that then later on white hairs pop out of those


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 25, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2749397Night 2 of hash making. Made from 2012 Outdoor Purple Crack nugs and trim


your picks leave me speechless everytime. how long have you been doing this? fave strain outdoors and in so far??? can we have a little background on the garden boss???


----------



## hexthat (Jul 25, 2013)

yesterday i feed PK row 20 gallons of food, just some nitric acid and flora series bloom to try and lower the soils pH


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 25, 2013)

I was inspired to take a couple pics today from what you guys have to posted...little windy here today.


As you can tell, space is something I don't have


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

not those my friend. Those are balls on a stick. in other words a dick . lol but yea you can wait.


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Post some pics bro, it will help with seeing whats going on. I like to water my plants with a decent runoff so I know the medium is fully coated, then I wait about 2-3 days in this heat or when the pot is light in weight before I water them again. Everyone has their method of watering, the key is knowing how to read your plants.
> 
> Peace
> FM


 Hey FM, I tucked my tops one more time as I was gonna let them grow out but they were growing so fast I decided to tuck one more time. My screen is almost all full except for about a foot or so in each corner. I have trimmed out everything below the screen . I'll get a pic after she recovers from the last tuck. This thing is massive but I see yours is even bigger . Nice! Hey in the Scrog thread you say you will learn from last years mistakes. Any pointers ? How did it go last year ?


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 25, 2013)

I quick n00b question if I may.

I've noticed that my plants are getting a purple/red vein {line} from the stock along the stem to the leaves {see e.g of it in pic #3 of my previous post}, I've read a little bit and realize it can be a natural thing depending on the strain or it can be nute issue. I have given them 2 doses so far, each dose was 15-30-15, my soil is a home batch of peat moss, perlite, black top soil {mixed with compost} and some sheep manure. My plants last year had the same issue and though the yield and potency were more than I predicted for my 1st time go around, I was curious if things would change drastically if I monkeyed around with the PH levels?


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 25, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> your picks leave me speechless everytime. how long have you been doing this? fave strain outdoors and in so far??? can we have a little background on the garden boss???


I have been a Medical patient/grower for about 7 years. Favorite strains for outdoor are Purple Crack, Lavender, Wonder Woman, Blue Dream, Strawberry Cough. Favorite indoors: (any grown by a pro ) I like Purps, Kushes, Diesels... recent favorite is Cherry Bomb.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> Hey FM, I tucked my tops one more time as I was gonna let them grow out but they were growing so fast I decided to tuck one more time. My screen is almost all full except for about a foot or so in each corner. I have trimmed out everything below the screen . I'll get a pic after she recovers from the last tuck. This thing is massive but I see yours is even bigger . Nice! Hey in the Scrog thread you say you will learn from last years mistakes. Any pointers ? How did it go last year ?


Im going to dig up some pics of my last year's SCRoG, one of the biggest mistakes was not putting it in the ground. Too much heat for a fabric pot outdoors. My plants roots got baked form the heat and I also used that plastic green screen which ripped up when she did flower. 

How I tuck my plant....I tuck the plant constantly and when I know my plant is in full flowering mode and stretching good, I try to do a final tuck. Knowing the strain you are working with helps a ton cause you know how your strain stretches and can gauge it with tucking. Hope that made sense bro. I will look for the pics, you can see on the SCRoG thread back in July of last year. I will fish it out for ya bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

Here I found some of the pics....it was a epic failure. My first time growing outdoors in a new house. I lived in San Diego and moved northeast where its hot as fuck and didnt realize the weather and heat would fry my plants roots. Thats why this year I want redemption and I learned bigtime from fucking this plant up. This year is my 2nd attempt at growing outdoors so I have to redeem myself!




Thats why this year I put the plants in the ground, much cooler and better root system. Also made a screen that will not rise and I gave myself more working room by making the screen taller off the ground. This screen was too low and a bitch to clean up under.

Peace

FM


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 25, 2013)

No offense F.M. but if you call that a failure, then I'm sure to be gobsmacked when I see your successes


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im going to dig up some pics of my last year's SCRoG, one of the biggest mistakes was not putting it in the ground. Too much heat for a fabric pot outdoors. My plants roots got baked form the heat and I also used that plastic green screen which ripped up when she did flower.
> 
> How I tuck my plant....I tuck the plant constantly and when I know my plant is in full flowering mode and stretching good, I try to do a final tuck. Knowing the strain you are working with helps a ton cause you know how your strain stretches and can gauge it with tucking. Hope that made sense bro. I will look for the pics, you can see on the SCRoG thread back in July of last year. I will fish it out for ya bro!
> 
> ...


 Thanks man ! My first OD was out here. With reading and learning I knew I better burry my pots or be in ground. I hope my screen don't pull up , but the plant is pushing up on it from the main branches. I stapled the piss out of it so I hope it will be fine. Thanks for the help. + rep


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> No offense F.M. but if you call that a failure, then I'm sure to be gobsmacked when I see your successes


No bro this is what she looked like when ok and before she go fucked away. lol

@TWS yeah once my plant went into its full stretch, she ripped up the plastic screen, I had it stapled too, thats why this year I used nails. What is good is that you can cut away to make room if needed. You will be fine bro with your screen but maybe next time try different and larger squares for a screen.
I swear it seems everytime you tuck she bounces back stronger. Maintain a nice pruning down low and she will focus even more energy to the top half. Plus it gives your canopy good air flow. If this is your first SCRoG, you will fall in love with it and want to start a new SCRoG right away!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

This was my first successful SCRoG, indoor grow. SCRoG'n gives you beautiful canopys 



Hope you dont mind me posting this even though its a indoor plant. Just wanted to show you my 1st successful SCRoG.

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Jul 25, 2013)

hahaha...love the dinosaur in that jungle


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL ! only a female would be so detailed to notice that. Im like what dinosaur ? lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

FM those last two pics are awesome.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 25, 2013)

you cant really tell but the tomatos are allmost as big as a soft ball. been feeding them my left over nutrients from my indoor garden


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 25, 2013)

I can't help but feel awe, you guys got it dialed in tight...


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> you cant really tell but the tomatos are allmost as big as a soft ball. been feeding them my left over nutrients from my indoor garden


 wow ! nice pics. Thems the right size for stuffed tomatoes.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> wow ! nice pics. Thems the right size for stuffed tomatoes.


oh yea! forgot about those.. gotta have the old lady make sum... or on second thought maybe ill do the cooking


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

Cooking .... ? stuffed with tuna or crab salad. no cooking needed. lol.


----------



## Shelby420 (Jul 25, 2013)

My latest pics of my girls, 2 are in flower (in pots), rest are just growing like mad. Skunks recovering from a small issue but coming back nicely. Crop is- Amnesia, Lemon Skunk, Black Russian, Purple Kush, Cheese.
View attachment 2750350View attachment 2750351View attachment 2750352View attachment 2750353View attachment 2750354View attachment 2750356View attachment 2750357View attachment 2750358View attachment 2750359View attachment 2750360View attachment 2750361View attachment 2750362

The little one was a extra that I decided to put in the ground the other day.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> Cooking .... ? stuffed with tuna or crab salad. no cooking needed. lol.


crab sald in a tomato sounds dope


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 25, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 2750301View attachment 2750302View attachment 2750303View attachment 2750304View attachment 2750305View attachment 2750306View attachment 2750307


Now that' a show and tell... Fuck yeah man, rack em up.


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> crab sald in a tomato sounds dope


 yea, you decore the center, flower cut that bitch and stuff her. !


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> yea, you decore the center, flower cut that bitch and stuff her. !


iv tryed the stuffed bell peppers and there allright sometimes the skin on the pepper is a little wierd to eat. ima have to try the tomato


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 25, 2013)

Simply AMAZING Mr. Sticky!


----------



## 5150 (Jul 25, 2013)

Vid I made today. No ferts all natural backyard soil. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e9CVTWyljk


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Simply AMAZING Mr. Sticky!


thank you sir!


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 25, 2013)

she can come trim for me! hahahah I just seen this pic on facebook thought I would share!


----------



## Dankoala (Jul 25, 2013)

Head Cheese X O.G. Lemon Haze! Lost track of Days into Flowering im thinking around 15-20?! What do you think?!


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> View attachment 2750663 she can come trim for me! hahahah I just seen this pic on facebook thought I would share!


 Is that bigB"s back yard ? Man his chick is Hot !


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> iv tryed the stuffed bell peppers and there allright sometimes the skin on the pepper is a little wierd to eat. ima have to try the tomato


 I like stuff peppers but it took me up until a few years ago to actually eat the pepper. Lol I only used to eat the stuffing.


----------



## TWS (Jul 25, 2013)

5150 said:


> Vid I made today. No ferts all natural backyard soil.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5e9CVTWyljk


 Your pole beans are doing great, they have grown fast ! everything else looks great too !


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> Is that bigB"s back yard ? Man his chick is Hot !


Nah, my plants are bigger. Lol. 

She's welcome anytime though, long as the wife can play too. Hehe.


----------



## TWS (Jul 26, 2013)

Well I tucked her for the last time and cleaned out the bottoms. She's good to go.   These sure look like the right kind. The Topsy Turvy,


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jul 26, 2013)

thats bad ass man bbq with ur guerilla grow


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 26, 2013)

that topsey turvy probably saves you atleast 2 feet in height.. that's pretty damn good if you ask me. for people with height problems anyways


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 26, 2013)

TWS has some badass camouflage going on...at first glance I didn't realize there was a Topsy Turvy in there.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> Well I tucked her for the last time and cleaned out the bottoms. She's good to go.   These sure look like the right kind. The Topsy Turvy,


That Topsy Turvy had me busting up this morning... That's Awesome!


----------



## Uluvmynuts (Jul 26, 2013)

3 lemon skunks on a deck used happy frog spouted in hampton estates soil after 2 weeks or so into happy frog then after about a month a added plantone. Now I'm using an iguana juice organic with mollasess. Having a problem with black flies so I'm going to use peroxide and maybe some pm and I saw a spider mites yesterday and there's always aphids. This is about 9 weeks from germ. I will post more pics later. My first grow. The middle is falling over looks close to 5 feet.


----------



## kronickush (Jul 26, 2013)

first 2 pics are buds on the jamaican next 2 are somewhat of a nursery i suppose lol my clones r in there, next one is my sativa next 2 are the buds on my jamaican plant idk what the strain is the one after is the stem of the sativa i bushed out n the last is just a close up of the clone, idk why my jamaican plant is already littered in little buds but i think it has to do with the weather difference jamaica is 12 12 so it will flower naturally when reaady not by photoperiod so it probably is doing the same now that its here, everyone thinks its hermi but i havent seen a sack yet so they can get lost!


----------



## BeastGrow (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## hexthat (Jul 26, 2013)

*here* is my trainee's patch


----------



## Grobda (Jul 26, 2013)

Too difficult to move for individual photos now, I'll take more once we transform the part of our deck that gets a lot of sun to a hoop house.
View attachment 2751198


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 26, 2013)

What I have going on right now.


----------



## fumble (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks wonderful ABM. Great to see you the other day


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks and it was great seeing you as well. Still recovering from the cake pop.. I should have only eaten half..... LOL


----------



## fumble (Jul 26, 2013)

bwahahaha!!! Glad you liked it  I had finger jello for you too, but didn't think it would travel well in the heat.


----------



## angryblackman (Jul 26, 2013)

No worries at all! I have to remember to halve the normally recommended dose on your edibles. The ones that we have been getting from the dispensaries we usually have to double. LOL Oh and the pickles..... Yeah... Gone. LOL


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jul 26, 2013)

An update on my little mutant...



I'm guessing it's only 2-3 weeks before she gets the chop ,hehehe


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2013)

Weird trunk shape


----------



## fumble (Jul 26, 2013)

lol...that's awesome. Glad the pickles turned out 



angryblackman said:


> No worries at all! I have to remember to halve the normally recommended dose on your edibles. The ones that we have been getting from the dispensaries we usually have to double. LOL Oh and the pickles..... Yeah... Gone. LOL


----------



## hoonry (Jul 26, 2013)

she get blown about by the wind a little, g boss? or were you drunk when you transplanted her?! sometimes mine end up looking that way...


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Weird trunk shape  View attachment 2751281


Not drinking because I transplant first thing in the morning LOL. She looks normal from outside, nice and bushy.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 26, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Not drinking because I transplant first thing in the morning LOL. She looks normal from outside, nice and bushy.


That's the gangsta lean.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 26, 2013)

just croped that mother fucker


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 26, 2013)

im trying to plant some peppers so i can grow them indoor. do you have to germinate the seeds? there really small seeds


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Jul 26, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> im trying to plant some peppers so i can grow them indoor. do you have to germinate the seeds? there really small seeds


I just plant peppers in soil, I throw 3 in each hole. Keep them moist and out of direct sunlight and never have an issue.


----------



## Smoke&toke8 (Jul 26, 2013)

ya just put a few in each pot and thin out as they grow. But i have germinated in just napkins than get your best starts beacuse you can see the growth.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 26, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 2751336 just croped that mother fucker


Nice.

I've been having a bad tomato year. My Brandywine plant grew like a weed, but only gave me one tomato...it was probably the best tasting tomato I've ever grown, but it would've been nice to get a decent crop. Yellow Pears have been doing great, prolific as always. San Marzanos have been putting on a ton of fruit, but they got hit hard with blossom end rot and nothing I do seems to fix the problem.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 26, 2013)

today and yesterday gave it 15-20 gallons of FloraNova at 3.5 ec


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Nice.
> 
> I've been having a bad tomato year. My Brandywine plant grew like a weed, but only gave me one tomato...it was probably the best tasting tomato I've ever grown, but it would've been nice to get a decent crop. Yellow Pears have been doing great, prolific as always. San Marzanos have been putting on a ton of fruit, but they got hit hard with blossom end rot and nothing I do seems to fix the problem.


Root drench and foliar feed with molasses, that's right, I said foliar feed with molasses. It's fucking bad ass.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Root drench and foliar feed with molasses, that's right, I said foliar feed with molasses. It's fucking bad ass.


Thanks for the tip. I'm willing to try anything.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2013)

If all else fails I'd do a foliar with synthetic ca/mg.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 26, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Nice.I've been having a bad tomato year. My Brandywine plant grew like a weed, but only gave me one tomato...it was probably the best tasting tomato I've ever grown, but it would've been nice to get a decent crop. Yellow Pears have been doing great, prolific as always. San Marzanos have been putting on a ton of fruit, but they got hit hard with blossom end rot and nothing I do seems to fix the problem.


damn that sucks. sometimes mother natures just a bitch


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 26, 2013)

id try hitting it with hygrozym. i use it religously on my indoor keeps my roots healthy as shit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 26, 2013)

im excited to grow some peppers indoor. ima hit them with bud blood bud blaster es honey snow storm lol the whole 9 yards


----------



## danny909 (Jul 26, 2013)

i got a noob question. . Lol srry guys... my plant is still veg mode rite I have these nutes... but nobody seems to kno about it . Any help.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 26, 2013)

danny909 said:


> i got a noob question. . Lol srry guys... my plant is still veg mode rite I have these nutes... but nobody seems to kno about it . Any help.


...............[video=youtube_share;vojlkAUJMMo]http://youtu.be/vojlkAUJMMo[/video]


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> damn that sucks. sometimes mother natures just a bitch


It's happening to me this year, brandywines took forever to start to flower, and I hope I get a crop. One of my problems was the flowers they were producing weren't getting pollinated. The bees keep coming later and later every year up hear at my altitude. They should have been buzzing around since mid June. Problem for me right now is that my Squash and Pumpkins are too close to my Pole Beans and Tomatoes, and those bees just can't resist those giant orange blossoms on my Pumpkins and Squash. Pole Beans are still pretty popular with the bees though... I should take garden pictures today. Anyone want some males? I got some males that are nearly in full blossom right now. Phantom Cookies, Qush, Qrazy Train, and I think even a Jedi Kush, pretty sure both ended up being female though, I'll check.

Speaking of pollen, I'm getting some Tahoe OG pollen, I don't know if it's selfed or BX, but I'm so fucking excited to dust that on all my OG hybrids. Cheeseburger, Pakistani Punch, Pink Lemonade, and Girl Scout Cookie are all getting hit with it. Pakistani Punch is already flowered enough to hit with pollen, I fucking love this 6/7 week strain, massive yields of devastating old school kush.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2013)

@ABM, you are so lucky to be trying fumbles edibles, I am jealous! If I lived close to her, I would be knocking on her door everyday for dinner! That woman can cook her ass off!

Have a good weekend all!!!

View attachment 2751588


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2013)

Here we go Farmers and Farmettes, it's time for Jozikin's Deck Grow Update! I got pictures of veggies this time too  I actually have a few questions about my tomatoes and pumpkins, primarily, why do they look like shit? I've never had a problem with a veggie so far, but these pumpkins are just challenging me. Maybe it's the soil, a little more clay than I'd like in the veggies this time around. All store bought soil for the ganja though, oh, and my Atlantic Giant Pumpkin. Hell, I hope she becomes big enough in time for the pumpkin contest up here!

My big girls are up first. 2 big Blue Dreams in 30 gal and the stock that supports them (so disappointed, I wanted DoubleJJ wine bottle stocks)



And here is my big Pakistani Punch (SFV OG F3 fem x Old School Kush male). My own cross, super heavy yielding, super early finishing, and super stoney  So excited to be hitting her with Tahoe Pollen, I'm going to make Swerve drool over his own genetics.



And now for the rest of the less-big girls, they are all in about 18 gallons... I think... lol.

First: Plushberry, she is going to be a early finisher too!


Agent Orange, she is also a favorite of mine this season, just so damn happy!


And Girl Scout Cookies! I thought it was thin mint, but after looking around on the net, I think it might be the forum cut. Anyone know about this shit??


Here is my bigger one:


And here is my Agent Orange next to my GSC, because I love them!!


CHEESEBURGER IN PARADISE! It gets her own garden. They are either Cheeseburger, or Afghan Special, but they look like OG so I think it's all Burger, best mislabeling event ever in my garden! Woo! There is also a Plush Berry in there and in the 2 half gal pots, those are little Critical Yumboldt clones that started flowering, so I just let them go. And in the little 2 gal pot is a Phat N Fruity. Ultra early flowering dank  Thank you TWS


Pink Lemonade! My Goddess, my everything, she is my mega massive yielder of ultra mega hash smashed buds. If you don't have it in your garden, you better go fork over the 500 bucks for rights. I didn't have to, but that's because I'm a cool as fuck mother fucker  


And here is the new gear I'm trying out this year from seed. Qrazy Train, Qush, Phantom Cookies, and Jedi. I've already done Jedi once already, super dank, but super stretchy. She needs to be outside. Now that these have all shown pre flowers they are going into either 5 or 12 gallon, I don't think they'll fill more than a 5 gallon bucket by the end of the season.



Holy shit, how can you not already be excited after all this??
Well here is my veggies, because I know you all have some of your own or are planning on it next season. SQUARSSSHHH!!!


These pumpkins are in the same medium, but unlike the squash, they aren't loving life as much. Any advice??


And here is the Atlantic Giant Pumpkin, not so giant right now, but I'm hoping she is at least 100lbs by the end of August. Someone help me out with her, I want to enter a contest!


BUT MAH BEANS BE HAPPY 


And my Tomatoes. What does it look like to you guys, to wet? pH? They don't look overfed, but I know they usually blister when they are, and these are definitely blistered. Finally have a flower to show you guys, lol.


And finally my mini succulents. Because I know everyone on RIU mother fucking loves succulents.


And here is one of the baby toes in flower last week, so pretty







Happy gardening everyone! Spray for grasshoppers today!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Here we go Farmers and Farmettes, it's time for Jozikin's Deck Grow Update! I got pictures of veggies this time too  I actually have a few questions about my tomatoes and pumpkins, primarily, why do they look like shit? I've never had a problem with a veggie so far, but these pumpkins are just challenging me. Maybe it's the soil, a little more clay than I'd like in the veggies this time around. All store bought soil for the ganja though, oh, and my Atlantic Giant Pumpkin. Hell, I hope she becomes big enough in time for the pumpkin contest up here!My big girls are up first. 2 big Blue Dreams in 30 gal and the stock that supports them (so disappointed, I wanted DoubleJJ wine bottle stocks)View attachment 2751572View attachment 2751573View attachment 2751574View attachment 2751575View attachment 2751576And here is my big Pakistani Punch (SFV OG F3 fem x Old School Kush male). My own cross, super heavy yielding, super early finishing, and super stoney  So excited to be hitting her with Tahoe Pollen, I'm going to make Swerve drool over his own genetics.View attachment 2751577View attachment 2751578And now for the rest of the less-big girls, they are all in about 18 gallons... I think... lol.First: Plushberry, she is going to be a early finisher too!View attachment 2751579Agent Orange, she is also a favorite of mine this season, just so damn happy!View attachment 2751580And Girl Scout Cookies! I thought it was thin mint, but after looking around on the net, I think it might be the forum cut. Anyone know about this shit??View attachment 2751584Here is my bigger one:View attachment 2751586And here is my Agent Orange next to my GSC, because I love them!!View attachment 2751587CHEESEBURGER IN PARADISE! It gets her own garden. They are either Cheeseburger, or Afghan Special, but they look like OG so I think it's all Burger, best mislabeling event ever in my garden! Woo! There is also a Plush Berry in there and in the 2 half gal pots, those are little Critical Yumboldt clones that started flowering, so I just let them go. And in the little 2 gal pot is a Phat N Fruity. Ultra early flowering dank  Thank you TWSView attachment 2751589Pink Lemonade! My Goddess, my everything, she is my mega massive yielder of ultra mega hash smashed buds. If you don't have it in your garden, you better go fork over the 500 bucks for rights. I didn't have to, but that's because I'm a cool as fuck mother fucker  View attachment 2751590And here is the new gear I'm trying out this year from seed. Qrazy Train, Qush, Phantom Cookies, and Jedi. I've already done Jedi once already, super dank, but super stretchy. She needs to be outside. Now that these have all shown pre flowers they are going into either 5 or 12 gallon, I don't think they'll fill more than a 5 gallon bucket by the end of the season.View attachment 2751591Holy shit, how can you not already be excited after all this??Well here is my veggies, because I know you all have some of your own or are planning on it next season. SQUARSSSHHH!!!View attachment 2751592View attachment 2751593View attachment 2751594These pumpkins are in the same medium, but unlike the squash, they aren't loving life as much. Any advice??View attachment 2751595View attachment 2751596And here is the Atlantic Giant Pumpkin, not so giant right now, but I'm hoping she is at least 100lbs by the end of August. Someone help me out with her, I want to enter a contest!View attachment 2751597View attachment 2751598BUT MAH BEANS BE HAPPY View attachment 2751599View attachment 2751600And my Tomatoes. What does it look like to you guys, to wet? pH? They don't look overfed, but I know they usually blister when they are, and these are definitely blistered. Finally have a flower to show you guys, lol.View attachment 2751601View attachment 2751602And finally my mini succulents. Because I know everyone on RIU mother fucking loves succulents.View attachment 2751603View attachment 2751604And here is one of the baby toes in flower last week, so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As slow as things are going with the site, I can't imagine how long it took you to post those pics, but they were nice anyways.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> As slow as things are going with the site, I can't imagine how long it took you to post those pics, but they were nice anyways.


Dude, you have no idea, lol. But it had to be done, I was overdue for an update.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Dude, you have no idea, lol. But it had to be done, I was overdue for an update.


Yeah you were due! Everything is looking nice bro!


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 26, 2013)

Great pics! I'm so jealous, I am still waiting on my deck to get finished 
once it's done, I'm putting all my plants out there next year and a folding screen so I don't have to move them when delivery trucks show up 

my only outdoor tree
 I should have trained it more but I got lazy plus it rained so fuckin much, it made it next to impossible to really get outside and play this summer.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 26, 2013)

I read that pumpkins like well drained soil with slightly acidic properties. Hope that helps!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 26, 2013)

bad ass yellow flower thing joskins that shit is dope


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 26, 2013)

Tucking them in for bed LOL


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 26, 2013)

i had a mini caterpillar attack ahhaaha got that shit figured out tho, unfortunately i already had to remove a new bud sites cause of those little fuckers. But anyways i got a netting over my grow now, so now i have to hope my neem oil and dish soap foliar sprays kills off what's left inside, there only about a quarter to half an inch long. ill shoot some pics up first thing in the morning, everythings looking and shmellin good!


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 26, 2013)

anyone else get hit with these pesky little fuckers


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> anyone else get hit with these pesky little fuckers


 lol, me and tws were giving everyone the heads up last week. I already sprayed for them  hit them with spinosad or bt and the chewing should slow down by the next day, and depending on which one you used they should be dead pretty quick after that. it's important to reapply after it rains if you don't have a green house, it'll wash off. I like spinosad best because I don't have to cover up like I do with BT.

oh and thanks for the rep!


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 26, 2013)

so neem wont do the trick with the little ones tho? should i jump on that BT quick? i used the neem last night and it rained lightly today, you think i could spray again tomorrow night?


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 26, 2013)

im using dyna grows neem oil by the way


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 26, 2013)

the plant absorbs the neem through the leaves so you're fine on that. but bt specifically targets them and works faster. it also kills eggs, which may hatch after your buds are nearly done and burrow their way out.


----------



## ant88 (Jul 26, 2013)

i use half a dried chili pepper,four drops of dawn concentrate dish liquid and water in a spray bottle (windex) after every rain for all my pest problems. (it even worked on spider mites and melee bugs!)


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 26, 2013)

SKeeetttchhhhhh!


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 26, 2013)

ill get on that, thanks for the help brotha


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 26, 2013)

*Another update on my Scrog which is Kushy Kush.*

*Then a pic of one of the last years mother i threw out i still have it inside this just got to big and didnt have room its GSC..
*View attachment 2751676View attachment 2751677


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice stock on that gsc


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

I like to pop them just perfect and you don't even get guts on your fingers


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

Spinosad and BT are both bacteria and systemic ? But Spinosad kills bees if one cares ? I would alternate CP ( a cater pillar killer) and neem . Caterpillars you have to start early. I've seen them and more then usual cabbage moths most of the season, had some early damage.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

As my second OD grow I find myself a lot bigger then what I would prefer . Some say not a bad thing but with height restrictions and security reasons (rough town) it makes for a lot of work . Now one always wants to get a good start because your anxious and some things can go wrong but I think I'm gonna wait a lot later next year. I really only have 4 or so plants of the manageable size I would like. The rest are going ape shit ( more Paranoia... lol ). If I would of not topped, lst , supper crop , tie over and just plain break branches/large tops off most of my grow would be really Fing huge. Boy how I wish I could just let em go.




As I venture into the organic side knowing very little ( there's a lot to understand ) from what I've read here and some great mentors . I'm not sure if cutting out my bucket bottoms was a good idea . Top dressing instead of mixing has been a joy .  With that said, I very happy with the way things have been going and raised the greenhouse roof  the best I could with out being a blow it . The full moon has been great,,


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

ant88 said:


> i use half a dried chili pepper,four drops of dawn concentrate dish liquid and water in a spray bottle (windex) after every rain for all my pest problems. (it even worked on spider mites and melee bugs!)


 it works on mites cause of their exoskelton, not sure about caterpillars besides maybe a deterent


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2013)

ant88 said:


> i use half a dried chili pepper,four drops of dawn concentrate dish liquid and water in a spray bottle (windex) after every rain for all my pest problems. (it even worked on spider mites and melee bugs!)





jbrown3 said:


> SKeeetttchhhhhh!


Don't knock it 'til you try it. I've used all sorts of crazy concoctions like that, and they work pretty bad ass. All the bugs go flying off your plant at a million miles per hour once you hit them with something like that. I like Spinosad best still.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> Spinosad and BT are both bacteria and systemic ? But Spinosad kills bees if one cares ? I would alternate CP ( a cater pillar killer) and neem . Caterpillars you have to start early. I've seen them and more then usual cabbage moths most of the season, had some early damage.


I don't know if either are systemic, but I did do a little research on the bee thing...
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15366583
I guess it's bad news for bees in the first 3 hours, but poses very little risk after that if the sprays aren't heavy doses. I guess I'll alternate BT/Neem for a while because I want to encourage as much bees up here as possible! I need those bees to pollinate my veggies!



TWS said:


> As my second OD grow I find myself a lot bigger then what I would prefer . Some say not a bad thing but with height restrictions and security reasons (rough town) it makes for a lot of work . Now one always wants to get a good start because your anxious and some things can go wrong but I think I'm gonna wait a lot later next year. I really only have 4 or so plants of the manageable size I would like. The rest are going ape shit ( more Paranoia... lol ). If I would of not topped, lst , supper crop , tie over and just plain break branches/large tops off most of my grow would be really Fing huge. Boy how I wish I could just let em go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your plants are amazing dude, but it would def be a better idea to start in late May next year. But post up pics of the new raised roof I wanna see that shit. What do you think of top dressing with this seabird guano as far as growth is concerned? I think this shit is fucking gross, I put some in a batch of tea and nearly puked when I got a full open-mouth inhale of the shit-cloud that blew into the air.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 27, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> It's happening to me this year, brandywines took forever to start to flower, and I hope I get a crop. One of my problems was the flowers they were producing weren't getting pollinated. The bees keep coming later and later every year up hear at my altitude. They should have been buzzing around since mid June. Problem for me right now is that my Squash and Pumpkins are too close to my Pole Beans and Tomatoes, and those bees just can't resist those giant orange blossoms on my Pumpkins and Squash. Pole Beans are still pretty popular with the bees though... I should take garden pictures today. Anyone want some males? I got some males that are nearly in full blossom right now. Phantom Cookies, Qush, Qrazy Train, and I think even a Jedi Kush, pretty sure both ended up being female though, I'll check.
> 
> Speaking of pollen, I'm getting some Tahoe OG pollen, I don't know if it's selfed or BX, but I'm so fucking excited to dust that on all my OG hybrids. Cheeseburger, Pakistani Punch, Pink Lemonade, and Girl Scout Cookie are all getting hit with it. Pakistani Punch is already flowered enough to hit with pollen, I fucking love this 6/7 week strain, massive yields of devastating old school kush.


whens the update??


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm still developing into a "grower" and the one thing that gets my mind going every time is how you guys can get your main stocks so frick'n big, some of those have got be bigger then my forearm lol...kudos to all


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I don't know if either are systemic, but I did do a little research on the bee thing...
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15366583
> I guess it's bad news for bees in the first 3 hours, but poses very little risk after that if the sprays aren't heavy doses. I guess I'll alternate BT/Neem for a while because I want to encourage as much bees up here as possible! I need those bees to pollinate my veggies!
> 
> ...


 You mean pop seeds in late May ? Cause I went outside in ground On Mothers day/mid may. It's kinda Risky but I was thinking , Pop seeds May first and go out June to mid June ? I'll show you the raised roof later. I used some small buckets and did like a tent effect. Stretched the shit out of my Ag plastic. I mighta gained 2 more feet in the center where I need it. After this Im SOL. I like the seabird quano even though it's pretty foul. ( lol. no pun ) It has both high N & P . I quit making teas when they stopped selling it for a while because of all the mammal deaths over in Piru. I use Mexican and seabird with alfalfa top dress for vegg with some molasses, floralucious plus and dry kelp waterings , calmag and micros as needed . For flower I use seabird and Jamaican with some Indonesian Thrown in there in late flower for a boost. I got a lot of catching up to read here on the thread. Your Patio is looking bomb, I will have to take a better look, and my pumpkins suck too. Get em as big as pot you have.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

well i got a netting completely covering my grow so no bees are in there to hurt. so spinosad is the best, even better than safer caterpillar killer


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

I have heard good reports on Safer. That's why I generalized ( Caterpillar killer )


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Taking this bitch out of the tent i made was a BITCH, i could only imagine picking up and moving a 60 gal  
 flowers are starting


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 27, 2013)

Guys, meet Kushzilla. Kushzilla - guys.



A side view of the Zills


Late start, but starting to produce fireworks; Romulan #3

These non-reveggers sure are pretty


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> I have heard good reports on Safer. That's why I generalized ( Caterpillar killer )


I used Safe 3 in 1 "organic" spray that shit left my leaves all dusted with white shit after it dried made my plants look like shit, its got sulfar in it but I just stopped usin it after that I didn't really care for my plants lookin like shit


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

lookin good man!


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 27, 2013)

sweeeet digging the greenhouse I need me one of those!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

TWS, you are not alone with the paranoia of large monster plants. I feel the same way too because where I live it's not the best place for kids on the streets at night. Another reason why I built my ghetto hoop house. I think for where I live (riverside county) June would be perfect for starting outdoors. Next season I am doing all SCRoG s outdoor, that will keep me at ease for height n security. 

For bugs, I use SNS 209 (systemic). I also spray neem mixed with Pro-Tek n dish soap. I also use Safer for the fucking terminators, that's what I call caterpillars. I got destroyed by them last year.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

TWS said:


>


Do whatcha gotta do man.
Looks good.


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2013)

TWS...Looking fing amazing! Good luck with the height control 

Jozikins...for your pumpkin, you can try to pollinate it yourself. I have a gord (I think that's what it is) that I pollinated myself. As soon as you see the flower open on the little pumpkin, find a male flower and carefully pick it off at the base so you don't lose the stamen. Open the female flower as much as you can and shake the stamen from the male around in there. That is the only way mine are growing. For some reason, otherwise they just close the flower back up and rot.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

What does a male pumpkin flower look like . I think I have the same problem.


----------



## fumble (Jul 27, 2013)

The male will look the same (big yellow flower), but instead of sitting atop the little pumpkin, it is on a long stem.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> TWS, you are not alone with the paranoia of large monster plants. I feel the same way too because where I live it's not the best place for kids on the streets at night. Another reason why I built my ghetto hoop house. I think for where I live (riverside county) June would be perfect for starting outdoors. Next season I am doing all SCRoG s outdoor, that will keep me at ease for height n security.
> 
> For bugs, I use SNS 209 (systemic). I also spray neem mixed with Pro-Tek n dish soap. I also use Safer for the fucking terminators, that's what I call caterpillars. I got destroyed by them last year.


 I know man. Im on the fence about getting a gun but don't want to go down with that rap if something was to happen on a search warrant . You never know how a knock & talk goes with the way things are. Even when in full compliance as I am. I would never shoot anyone in my backyard but Im afraid of someone coming in the house and being unprotected. Your not gonna steel my plants very fast to where I want see or hear a ripper. They are to big and tied the fuck down. They're enclosed in wire fence with a locked door. You would have to occupy my household to take them. I don't like being unprotected to follow the laws. On the other hand if I was to get a bad rap I wouldn't be able to own a gun anyways so what's it matter ? food for thought. If something was to happen would you call 911 for help ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

fumble said:


> The male will look the same (big yellow flower), but instead of sitting atop the little pumpkin, it is on a long stem.


 Thank you fumble, Imma gonna go to some sexing ! lol


----------



## hoonry (Jul 27, 2013)

hey TWS, sorry not to have been hittin the like button on yer show - my computer is a piece of garbage and I have a hard time seeing all the photos for some reason - maybe in the way they are posted. anyway I'm sure yer garden is rockin and I'm enjoyin the thread... hey maybe next year instead of starting later you could start at the same time, but do a light dep so that the first wave finishes in time to replant - that way you can keep yer plants a manageable size.


----------



## Geech420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Been reading about everyone's problems w/caterpillars from cabbage moths. I'm in So Cal 10 miles inland. So far, I've had no problems. I have an Amnesia, Skywalker and Maui Diesel growing. I see the moths once in a while but usually they almost land on the marigolds around my girls but then fly away when they smell them. I also have spearmint, peppermint and nasturtiums planted at the base of the plants to keep away pests.
I have pulled off a couple cocoons from the underside of leaves and stabbed the green fuckers inside. The cocoons were fluffy white and you could see the worm inside through the cocoon. Are those from cabbage moths? Do you think cabbage moths will still be a problem for me? What should I look for?


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes and don't wait til it's to late. Closer to the coast is worse. They lay eggs inside of the early flower and eat their way out. It's to late when you see a crunchy dead spot in your flowers. they will ruin your harvest. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

hoonry said:


> hey TWS, sorry not to have been hittin the like button on yer show - my computer is a piece of garbage and I have a hard time seeing all the photos for some reason - maybe in the way they are posted. anyway I'm sure yer garden is rockin and I'm enjoyin the thread... hey maybe next year instead of starting later you could start at the same time, but do a light dep so that the first wave finishes in time to replant - that way you can keep yer plants a manageable size.


 Ahh no sweat man ! sorry you can't see everyones great pics. Yours are awesome too. Light dep is just as much if not more work then height control and Im a lazy pos. lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> I know man. Im on the fence about getting a gun but don't want to go down with that rap if something was to happen on a search warrant . You never know how a knock & talk goes with the way things are. Even when in full compliance as I am. I would never shoot anyone in my backyard but Im afraid of someone coming in the house and being unprotected. Your not gonna steel my plants very fast to where I want see or hear a ripper. They are to big and tied the fuck down. They're enclosed in wire fence with a locked door. You would have to occupy my household to take them. I don't like being unprotected to follow the laws. On the other hand if I was to get a bad rap I wouldn't be able to own a gun anyways so what's it matter ? food for thought. If something was to happen would you call 911 for help ?


Sorry man, I have little faith.
Gun (at least one) in almost every room.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2013)

Got 90% of my bamboo cages supports done, and ran out of my bamboo. So I am going to focus on my trellis netting next.


----------



## TWS (Jul 27, 2013)

Well get busy ! I need to get off my butt/back and off RIU and go get some stuff to kill some rats and go to the Hydro store for a few things.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> Well get busy ! I need to get off my butt/back and off RIU and go get some stuff to kill some rats and go to the Hydro store for a few things.


LOL. For real. My girl says this site takes up to much of my time


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> I know man. Im on the fence about getting a gun but don't want to go down with that rap if something was to happen on a search warrant . You never know how a knock & talk goes with the way things are. Even when in full compliance as I am. I would never shoot anyone in my backyard but Im afraid of someone coming in the house and being unprotected. Your not gonna steel my plants very fast to where I want see or hear a ripper. They are to big and tied the fuck down. They're enclosed in wire fence with a locked door. You would have to occupy my household to take them. I don't like being unprotected to follow the laws. On the other hand if I was to get a bad rap I wouldn't be able to own a gun anyways so what's it matter ? food for thought. If something was to happen would you call 911 for help ?


better to be caught with it than without it trust me.. i got a major heat. 75 round drums the whole 9 yards. fuck getting shot ima shoot you first


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Geech420 said:


> Been reading about everyone's problems w/caterpillars from cabbage moths. I'm in So Cal 10 miles inland. So far, I've had no problems. I have an Amnesia, Skywalker and Maui Diesel growing. I see the moths once in a while but usually they almost land on the marigolds around my girls but then fly away when they smell them. I also have spearmint, peppermint and nasturtiums planted at the base of the plants to keep away pests.
> I have pulled off a couple cocoons from the underside of leaves and stabbed the green fuckers inside. The cocoons were fluffy white and you could see the worm inside through the cocoon. Are those from cabbage moths? Do you think cabbage moths will still be a problem for me? What should I look for?




Nice garden!

I had them last year.

By the time there is anything to look for, it's too late. They're laying eggs now. They'll hatch after the buds form and eat them from the center outward. Shitting everywhere as they go. You'll be looking at your your beautiful colas and say "huh, that cola has a couple dead fan leaves on it, I'd better pull them off" or "huh, that cola looks a little brownish" then you'll find a mushy cola full of shit and mold. It sucks. 

Spray now. Spray often. Kill every little white butterfly you see. Kill every moth you see. I hate them so much. Can you tell? Hehehe.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 27, 2013)

No pic here. But out in the garden this morn and saw a weird lookn ferret type animal. After hours of research I found out its called a ringtail cat. Any1 ever see one know much bout them? Pretty cool lil dude


----------



## hoonry (Jul 27, 2013)

GSC. the internal cleanup on this girl is nonstop!


----------



## hoonry (Jul 27, 2013)

ahh, my poor tangerine dream. the only plant in my garden that gets SMALLER every week because I'm culling off all the unhealthy growth and theres so much of it. I would have had put this bitch to rest by july 1st and replaced her if my wife had let me. sigh.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2752298View attachment 2752301GSC. the internal cleanup on this girl is nonstop!


That's cause she's a huge bitch... I have noticed the same on mine after cleanings. I cut way more BS this year and can see noticeably bigger plants for it.


----------



## hoonry (Jul 27, 2013)

GDP and Blue Dream. I can't seem to keep these two out of my garden. I don't have them because they're easy to grow, I have them because they're hard not to!


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

i seen one crunchy dead spot so i was forced to top my plant, but i found one more new bud site that has a little tiny bit of damage but i let it alone after picking in it and fucking shit up, but do you think im to late even after putting up a netting and now starting tonight spraying safer caterpillar killer? ive seen the little fuckes ive killed about 5 in the past week but there veerrrryy little and green and i mean fucking small, they camoflauge in


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 27, 2013)

water jet with some soap like fairy early in the morning knock them fuckers off?


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

what if i do that tonight and then after spray with the BT


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

when should i do my next foliar spray after my 1st, and how much should i use per gal if its a small infestation


----------



## Indagrow (Jul 27, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2752330View attachment 2752331GDP and Blue Dream. I can't seem to keep these two out of my garden. I don't have them because they're easy to grow, I have them because they're hard not to!


Looking sick man those are going to be some yielders for sure! out of curiosity is the hay for water retention? you seem to be pretty arid where ever you may lie.


----------



## hoonry (Jul 27, 2013)

this is my kc brains brains damage plant. it's not the biggest plant I've grown, but could be the biggest stalk. it is a seed plant, and seed plants usually seem to me to have girthier trunks. Indagrow - yes I use the hay as a mulch to retain water. It's the first year I have and I'm a big fan. not only does it slow down the rate your plant uses water, it protects that top layer in the soil from the sizzling sun where many valuable feeder roots live. if you pull the hay back, you can see a myriad of fuzzy white roots on the surface that would not be there if it wasn't protected. more root = more fruit.


----------



## Uluvmynuts (Jul 27, 2013)

Uluvmynuts said:


> 3 lemon skunks on a deck used happy frog spouted in hampton estates soil after 2 weeks or so into happy frog then after about a month a added plantone. Now I'm using an iguana juice organic with mollasess. Having a problem with black flies so I'm going to use peroxide and maybe some pm and I saw a spider mites yesterday and there's always aphids. This is about 9 weeks from germ. I will post more pics later. My first grow. The middle is falling over looks close to 5 feet.


it's greenhouse, I ordered it by mistake lol. i wanted dna


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 27, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2752419View attachment 2752420this is my kc brains brains damage plant. it's not the biggest plant I've grown, but could be the biggest stalk. it is a seed plant, and seed plants usually seem to me to have girthier trunks. Indagrow - yes I use the hay as a mulch to retain water. It's the first year I have and I'm a big fan. not only does it slow down the rate your plant uses water, it protects that top layer in the soil from the sizzling sun where many valuable feeder roots live. if you pull the hay back, you can see a myriad of fuzzy white roots on the surface that would not be there if it wasn't protected. more root = more fruit.


Have you tried growing KC Mango? I heard she is a big girl.


----------



## hoonry (Jul 27, 2013)

haven't run the mango yet - but it sounds good - kc has a bunch of flavs I'd love to run next year - his beans are cheap too


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 27, 2013)

Should be about 2 or 3 weeks more and flowering time. TWS this is a pic from behind, you can see my neighbors house and the view they get of my grow. Although those are the neighbors that know I grow, its the ones behind me I dont trust or know. I did grow outdoor here last year and didnt have problems but nothing was as large as this. I dont even know how big its going to get after flowering stretch, I never grew a plant this large before, oh well live and learn!

View attachment 2752701View attachment 2752702View attachment 2752703


----------



## charles lewis (Jul 27, 2013)

My ladies are comin along. despite the 2 large ones I lost in them storm last week! Im still fuckin pissed!


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 27, 2013)

I just got home a while ago and decided to check on my plant. I went out, looked her over, then noticed something wrong with a couple leaves...looks like something has been munching on it. Well, sure as shit, there's a little bastard caterpillar making himself at home. Glad I've got the BT coming, just gonna have to hunt them down the old fashioned way until then *squish*.


----------



## pmt62382 (Jul 27, 2013)

sour kush


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 27, 2013)

hey guys quick update action.
4 pics, 1 monster in a 30 gallon container. 2 jack herras in fabric pots coming along, My sativa unknown strain bushing up nice. just topped the sativa again today on about 3 of its colas.
and a newborn baby on day 1 of life lol. an auto NLx BB. hope u like guys. everyones grows looking amazing. cant wait till all the outdoor starts budding.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guys quick update action.
> 4 pics, 1 monster in a 30 gallon container. 2 jack herras in fabric pots coming along, My sativa unknown strain bushing up nice. just topped the sativa again today on about 3 of its colas.
> and a newborn baby on day 1 of life lol. an auto NLx BB. hope u like guys. everyones grows looking amazing. cant wait till all the outdoor starts budding.


I like the little dolly on the 30gal. I've just been tearing up my deck sliding them around, I wouldn't advise it, lol.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> whens the update??


https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-180.html#post9392240 you missed it, lol.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

First up is WW x AK, next is Blueberry Cheese and the scrawny one is WW x Himalayan Gold, After topping it hardly grew at all so I thought I'd try and do something with it hence the net.
Also I'd appreciate if anyone can tell me what is causing the little holes in the leaves, it's on about a dozen or leaves on the plant in the firt pic, three weeks ago I started spraying weekly with a neem oil solution and the holes weren't thereView attachment 2752856


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> First up is WW x AK, next is Blueberry Cheese and the scrawny one is WW x Himalayan Gold, After topping it hardly grew at all so I thought I'd try and do something with it hence the net.
> Also I'd appreciate if anyone can tell me what is causing the little holes in the leaves, it's on about a dozen or leaves on the plant in the firt pic, three weeks ago I started spraying weekly with a neem oil solution and the holes weren't thereView attachment 2752852View attachment 2752854View attachment 2752855View attachment 2752856


Last 5 or 6 pages we were talking about that, alternate between BT and Neem or Spinosad and Neem. Probably caterpillar damage.

Plants look good btw!


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Last 5 or 6 pages we were talking about that, alternate between BT and Neem or Spinosad and Neem. Probably caterpillar damage.
> 
> Plants look good btw!


Thanks for that, I'll go back and have a look.
So am I correct in the assumption that caterpillars etc build an immunity to neem?


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Thanks for that, I'll go back and have a look.
> So am I correct in the assumption that caterpillars etc build an immunity to neem?


neem makes it taste nasty, but won't really stop them, it causes them to feel something like nausea. It will keep them from reproducing or becoming moth/butterflies, but it won't really kill the caterpillars. At least that's how I understand it, if we have a biologist in here that would help, lol. Other insects can build a tolerance for neem, that much I know, I just don't remember what specifically are the hardest to keep away besides spider mites.

BT or Spinosad kills them good in about 3 days and keeps them away. You can respray every 3/4 days.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Listen to jozikins, alternate between neem and BT. That shit sucks when they start chewing and shitting all over your nice fresh buds


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Cause that is definetly caterpillar damage, i have the same shit on one of my huge leaves


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> neem makes it taste nasty, but won't really stop them, it causes them to feel something like nausea. It will keep them from reproducing or becoming moth/butterflies, but it won't really kill the caterpillars. At least that's how I understand it, if we have a biologist in here that would help, lol. Other insects can build a tolerance for neem, that much I know, I just don't remember what specifically are the hardest to keep away besides spider mites.
> 
> BT or Spinosad kills them good in about 3 days and keeps them away. You can respray every 3/4 days.


I hadn't seen any caterpillars about so I didn't suspect them at all, guess they're nocturnal.
Only bugs I seen were hanging about the stems, they looked camoflaged like the colour of a piece of bark or twig and the neem didn't seem to bother them so from what I believe it only affects the critters that eat the plants.
It will be hard to find BT or Spinosad in my area so will check out amazon or fleabay for it.
You're right about the neem stopping some insects reproducing, changed their biology or something.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

They are so little when they first start chewing, the ones i find are the same color as the plant and are no longer than 1/4 of an inch. Tiny little bastards, very hard to find


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

That explains it so.
I've found spinosad on ebay but the P&P is nearly $50 to here, is BT short for something or is that what's it called?
Thanks again.


----------



## BigB 420 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think the BT I have is Safer brand caterpillar killer. I got it on Amazon. For Spinosad I've been using Monterey Garden Spray.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

Get that safer cater pillar killer, its supposedly the SHIT, and Bt stands for Bascillus thuringiensis


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Safer-Brand-Caterpillar-Killer-Concentrate/dp/B000GA7ZO8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374985952&sr=8-1&keywords=bacillus+thuringiensis+bt


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

Just ordered some safer on ebay but it's coming from the US so will probably be a week or so to Ireland, guess neem will have to do in the meantime.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Just ordered some safer on ebay but it's coming from the US so will probably be a week or so to Ireland, guess neem will have to do in the meantime.
> Thanks guys.


I've gotten packages from the U.S. to Ireland in 3 days man, keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

http://www.420magazine.com/gallery/data/504/bud_worm.jpg hahahaha


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I've gotten packages from the U.S. to Ireland in 3 days man, keep your fingers crossed.


If it goes out Monday it probably will be here by the end of the week hopefully.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 27, 2013)

My dogs worm n flea med has spinosad in it!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 27, 2013)

You should be able to find it at your local nursery supply or hardware store in the garden section. Over here we have it in every major home improvement store. I personally like a product call Captain Jack's Dead Bug, it's Spinosad, I don't know if it's available in Europe. It's cheap and effective, the BT should be sold anywhere you can buy a garden shovel.

The little caterpillars are hard as hell to spot, but it's also grasshopper season here in Cali, so you might have them out and about over there too. You won't see them because they hop away and fly off to go fuck over someone else's crop. I don't know how Spinosad would effect grass hoppers, but I know the little leaf hoppers are effected by it.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> You should be able to find it at your local nursery supply or hardware store in the garden section. Over here we have it in every major home improvement store. I personally like a product call Captain Jack's Dead Bug, it's Spinosad, I don't know if it's available in Europe. It's cheap and effective, the BT should be sold anywhere you can buy a garden shovel.
> 
> The little caterpillars are hard as hell to spot, but it's also grasshopper season here in Cali, so you might have them out and about over there too. You won't see them because they hop away and fly off to go fuck over someone else's crop. I don't know how Spinosad would effect grass hoppers, but I know the little leaf hoppers are effected by it.


I'll be at the garden centre Monday to get some soil and perlite so will have a look for something, no harm at all have an arsenal of preventatives.
We have grasshoppers here too, they're not overly plentiful in my area though.
I lost some plants to wild goats already, I used wire with 4 inch squares I had lying about thinking it would be ok but I didn't count on the fuckers with no horns


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I've gotten packages from the U.S. to Ireland in 3 days man, keep your fingers crossed.


Of course, I won't admit, I am awaiting packages from two diff. nute companies here in the US. for over 2 weeks, LOL.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

grasshoppers... fuck those little fuzzy bastards


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 27, 2013)

i dont have to worry to much about them now tho with this netting covering everything, but boy do they munch too


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah it all depends the seller, I waited a month for a bulb


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

What about locusts do you guys in the US have much of a problem with them?, I seen documentaries on Discovery about them that would make your toes curl.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

757growin said:


> My dogs worm n flea med has spinosad in it!
> View attachment 2752980


C'mon man, dog or plant, LOL


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> What about locusts do you guys in the US have much of a problem with them?, I seen documentaries on Discovery about them that would make your toes curl.


In the South this year, was supposed to be like a 12 year migration of something, but I can't remember what they were, and I was lucky enough to be a few states low for it, but Locust are not too common here from my knowledge.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 27, 2013)

I can't remember where they were when I seen them on TV but they were eating hundreds of acres a day


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ya, I think that's what I was thinking of, but it wasn't Locust, and I was worried, but missed it by a few states.


----------



## Cowboykush (Jul 28, 2013)

Grasshoppers are tearin my small autos up this year. Not really eatin the bigger plants. Best thing to use?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> Grasshoppers are tearin my small autos up this year. Not really eatin the bigger plants. Best thing to use?


Sevin spray and dust works well for me bro.


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 28, 2013)

hey Bak, you spray it on them on just the soil? sure hope you wash them later 
I love that stuff, kills every damn thing, even the fleas on my dogs


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> hey Bak, you spray it on them on just the soil? sure hope you wash them later
> I love that stuff, kills every damn thing, even the fleas on my dogs


The Sevin says good within a 2week or 10 day period before harvest, but at first, I thought fine for veggies, why not good for smoke?


----------



## roseypeach (Jul 28, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> The Sevin says good within a 2week or 10 day period before harvest, but at first, I thought fine for veggies, why not good for smoke?


heck yeah. I used it on my big garden back in Snellville, years ago. Man I miss that garden.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

roseypeach said:


> heck yeah. I used it on my big garden back in Snellville, years ago. Man I miss that garden.


Shit, last time I went there, I collected 2 grand from this fuck that owed me for my enclosed trailer.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 28, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> Grasshoppers are tearin my small autos up this year. Not really eatin the bigger plants. Best thing to use?




*lorsban 4e will kill almost every bug you have in your crop BUT DO NOT SPRAY ON OR WITHIN A TWO FOOT DIAMETER of the plant!!! 

Seven dust around the base of the plant will keep most thing away!!

I do not spray my plants with it says you can but i dont im all organic i spray everything around my garden with it so when they try to get in there died!!! 
*


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 28, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Here we go Farmers and Farmettes, it's time for Jozikin's Deck Grow Update!



fuck knows how ive missed all them pages, looking really healthy!!! got my eye on them critical yumboltd heard good things so far as yield so will see what your little mommas do!

i just wished your pink lemonade looked like your agent orange, that bitch is super fine, lovely structure!!!

so many strains....great update cant wait till flower. how are your grows in flower does the temp drop enough at night that will see some funky colours???


----------



## ambedexteras (Jul 28, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I like the little dolly on the 30gal. I've just been tearing up my deck sliding them around, I wouldn't advise it, lol.


Lol i manually rolled it around the first like 2-3 days. took 2 people and messed with the plant and fucked up the grass lol. the dolly was mandatory. i prolly shouldnt keep it
under the plant all the time tho making it an easy grab, cuz without the dolly shwatzanager aint moving that plant. and shes 100% female so im happy about that.


----------



## Carmarelo (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


>


Looks like you're going to have to pull an upper decker and raise the roof on that mutha!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Should be about 2 or 3 weeks more and flowering time. TWS this is a pic from behind, you can see my neighbors house and the view they get of my grow. Although those are the neighbors that know I grow, its the ones behind me I dont trust or know. I did grow outdoor here last year and didnt have problems but nothing was as large as this. I dont even know how big its going to get after flowering stretch, I never grew a plant this large before, oh well live and learn!
> 
> View attachment 2752701View attachment 2752702View attachment 2752703


fat props on that tree trunk


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 28, 2013)

Morning chill spot with the ladies 
Big "Mystery" girl is..... *Chernobyl 
*I am glad I found out.


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

jozikins, Im jelous of your BD and I wish my plants were that size. I'll be picking my Phatt n fruity in a few weeks here. Looks like you have some new girls outside. The agent orange loves to grow. How's the JTR doing.


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Morning chill spot with the ladies
> Big "Mystery" girl is..... *Chernobyl
> *I am glad I found out.
> View attachment 2753594


 That's a lovley spot ! how did you figure out what she is ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Looks like you're going to have to pull an upper decker and raise the roof on that mutha!


 I already did the best I can. They are just starting to flower so I hope they slow down. lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> That's a lovley spot ! how did you figure out what she is ?


I was told from the source. He finally came out of his mountain hideaway  I don't see him much this time of year lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Just sharing my thoughts this morning...

Where is my choice? who hears my voice? 
I don't want pharms, nor to be drunk, leave me alone to smoke a little skunk. 
I pay my taxes, I pay my VAT, but my government treats me like a ****! 
I keep feeding the machine that supresses my dream.
Laws are all around me, unjust rules to bound me, I think they're gonna drown me! 
To be freed to plant a seed, some peace of mind I need to find.

Banks control governments that much is true, organised crime through and through,they rob the poor to feed the rich, treat us like we are their bitch! 
Do as your told, until you get old, if you question why, they reply with a lie. 
I don't need a master, nor want to be their slave, this system will ride you all the way to your grave!

It's time to stand proud coz then our voices are loud.
Lets write a song to put right the wrong, educate the rest about laws we should test. 
If a law is unjust ignore it we should, stand up together to fight for whats good. 
How can nature be illegal, it was here before you and me, i am hoping my words will help you to see.
Lets not be sheep coz im not into Bo peep, the drug war is wrong, it's gone on too long..


I'm allowed to sell guns and knives, even though these end lives!
Politicians drink wine so thats must be fine! Gin causes Sin and rots you within.
How can this be? am I the only one to see? 
Too much drink and your life will fail, beat your wife up and your out on bail!
one more fuck up and your going to jail.
How much will that cost?, surely then society has lost?
A little bit of tax from buying a drink isnt gonna pay for the time in the clink.


to be continued... 


Pistils


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

It's kinda like finger painting. Nice earthy colors .


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 28, 2013)

Whatcha got there?


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 28, 2013)

thats some art work right there


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I was inspired to take a couple pics today from what you guys have to posted...little windy here today.
> View attachment 2749875View attachment 2749876View attachment 2749877View attachment 2749878View attachment 2749879
> 
> As you can tell, space is something I don't have


Well, get rid of the deck...j/k.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> It's kinda like finger painting. Nice earthy colors .


when i first seen it i was like damn that shit would kill a seedling then i read your post title


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Whatcha got there?


 It was indoor used soil underneath it. Off the top of my head. Fish meal, fish bone meal, Alfalfa meal, kelp meal, bone meal , humic , Ironite , dolomite lime , MG organic chicken shit , Bag of compost , bag of manure , Earth worm castings , rock sulphate.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> It was indoor used soil underneath it. Off the top of my head. Fish meal, fish bone meal, Alfalfa meal, kelp meal, bone meal , humic Ironite , dolomite lime , MG organic chicken shit , Bag of compost , bag of manure , Earth worm castings , rock sulphate.


That's good squishy


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

hexthat said:


> when i first seen it i was like damn that shit would kill a seedling then i read your post title


 LOL , It might kill a Plant too. lol I never use the same recipe or any measurements. I just grab a little bit of everything needed and judge the size of my soil pile. It will have to be tested by a sacrifice clone. I didn't have any Epsom salt but have to add that still. The soil my plants are now in I amended and are doing fine.


----------



## HTP (Jul 28, 2013)

1sttimeguy said:


> An update on my little mutant...
> 
> View attachment 2751274View attachment 2751275View attachment 2751276View attachment 2751277
> 
> I'm guessing it's only 2-3 weeks before she gets the chop ,hehehe


^
Fucking looks like a bonsai pot tree.


----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Jul 28, 2013)

End of the month update: Mesh trellis its up, heavy thinning.


The little girls


The big girls

Purple stem from last year Jillybean seed, I hope it's good because I'm keeping a mothers from the last years bagseeds


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Ie Chihuahua !


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> Bodhi genetics = Sunshine Daydream f2 , Tranquil Elephantizer , Gogi Og . Dynasty genetics = Craterlake v4 , Drizilla , Huckleberry Kush . Sannies = Herijuana . I have some other Bodhi mixes made from a friend seedlings but don't remember the exact crosses laying here. One is Motrebels Sweettooth x Sunshine daydream. And then of course some of my favorite clones. I will be popping a few pure Sativas in May to go out in June to try to keep them under control on a late start. Trainwrek x space queen or Purple diesel x Malawi gold.


Took a few pics today, thought of you when I pulled out the drizella(pics 1, and 2). Had a hell of a time with that plant, damn spider mites got the best of it up until flowering...you can even see the old damage in pic 2. But as you can see, she cranks out some nice colas and copious amounts of resin. Pic 3 is that caramel candy kush from Dynasty, as are the final 3 pics also taken today...and the dog I met on the way home.

Peace!


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. something to look forward to. Nice CCK grow. Those plants covering them are a good match. I like the doggie in the window. Not many Peps in this forum run the Professors genetics .


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> fuck knows how ive missed all them pages, looking really healthy!!! got my eye on them critical yumboltd heard good things so far as yield so will see what your little mommas do!
> 
> i just wished your pink lemonade looked like your agent orange, that bitch is super fine, lovely structure!!!
> 
> so many strains....great update cant wait till flower. how are your grows in flower does the temp drop enough at night that will see some funky colours???


Oh dude, it's cold as balls up here come October. 2 seasons back we had our first frost on October 1st! That was sort of freak weather, so I'll be needing a greenhouse by then for the late bloomers, but we should be dropping down in the 50's come late September at night and probably 70f tops in the day. Some of my best color changing plants I brought indoors though, they were a little smaller and I had to fill a room with 2000w over it, so everything that was just the right size went in. I've been blasting the A/C in there so I should get a little color. The Ice, Tranquil Elephantizer, and Jack The Ripper are supposed to do a real cool blue and purple show, I've seen TWS get that Ice cut straight black before.

I love the Pink Lemonade, she is my jewel. I wish I had her around long enough to get her bigger, but she was a late season addition. Didn't mean to let her start flowering, I was going to bring her indoors under 16 hour lights, but luckily I have some cuts of it in the tent.

I'm so pissed at myself, I needed trim bad and I traded 8 pink lemonade cuts and some cash for 3 1/2 lbs of trim that turned out to make the runniest product ever. That dude ripped me off and got 8 cuts, the first one of which was easily worth 500 bucks for rights. Dump, stupid, dumb!



ambedexteras said:


> Lol i manually rolled it around the first like 2-3 days. took 2 people and messed with the plant and fucked up the grass lol. the dolly was mandatory. i prolly shouldnt keep it
> under the plant all the time tho making it an easy grab, cuz without the dolly shwatzanager aint moving that plant. and shes 100% female so im happy about that.


Hell yeah dude, I'd keep it around. I was thinking about it today when I was playing leap frog to move my 30 gal plants after watering them.



TWS said:


> jozikins, Im jelous of your BD and I wish my plants were that size. I'll be picking my Phatt n fruity in a few weeks here. Looks like you have some new girls outside. The agent orange loves to grow. How's the JTR doing.


Agent Orange is so nice, I love her! If I could give you advice next year if you want to keep size down, I'd just root bind the piss out of them before you transplant. You saw the hugely oversized plants I had/have in the pots. I'd like to get them your size, but I can't do that with my neighbors, so this kept me from getting them to bag. Because I couldn't wait to get them outside, I took those BD cuts like Feb 23. I'm going to have to reveg one for you though, my whole Blue Dream/Girl Scout Cookie dome rotted so bad. Luckily I have a back up GSC. 

The JTR is great, making cool coke bottle tops on it right now in the indoor grow room. Frostiest bitch around! I think my buddy took an extra cut of it for me before he flowered his, because I really want to keep this bitch around! It is like _the_ pheno everyone is looking for in JTR. I got Phat N Fruity inside right now too, she is packing on crazy weight!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jul 28, 2013)

Joz where did you get the GSC? Or is it Cali Conn GSC?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 28, 2013)

girl scout cookies seeds? lol thats burners strand no seeds


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Joz where did you get the GSC? Or is it Cali Conn GSC?


Some dude on Craigslist. He wanted to trade some strains, but I didn't have any clones ready so I just bought them at 25 a piece for 2. I hope they are a real GSC cut, they aren't Thin Mint like I thought because Thin Mint seems to have much more of a OG structure. This is more of a Sativa structure, lanky like an OG with leaves like Blue Dream. I can't really find any good pics of Platinum Cookies or the Forum Cut so it's hard to be sure what it is. I hope it's some kind of GSC, lol.
I'm not super stoked on recent gear from Cali Connect, but it's about time to give Swerve another shot. I liked a lot of his old gear.



MrStickyScissors said:


> girl scout cookies seeds? lol thats burners strand no seeds


Hell no, I stay away from bag seed. GSC is well known for her bananas. Who is Burner? I want to talk to that guy for sure.


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Jozi hope you keep that JTR around I might have to get a piece back, I didn't save it. Phatt n fruity is a short 8 weeker.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 28, 2013)

im growin a couple bag seeds! lol i got the caterpillars under control, went hunting for them couldnt find any, im definetly spraying again in a few days. But does anyone know if BT kills praying mantises cause i sprayed it last night and made sure i didnt hit her with it but today i went out there and she was gone  hahaha


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> Jozi hope you keep that JTR around I might have to get a piece back, I didn't save it. Phatt n fruity is a short 8 weeker.


Yeah dude, I'll at least reveg one for you. I want to keep this bitch! Phat N Fruity looks like she wants to be a 7 weeker! lol.

Hey, how does this sound as a top dressing? 5 gallons of Sunshine Mix Advanced #4, 1/2 gal Alaskan Forest Humus, 1/2 cup Earthworm Castings, and 1/4 cup (4 Tbs) Peruvian Seabird Guano. Do you think this is to strong or to weak? Should I add more of something? I have a lot of great additives, but I know it's either the blood meal or bone meal that rotted in a top dressing last time, and it probably wouldn't this time with the Sunshine Mix, but I'm hesitant.



jbrown3 said:


> im growin a couple bag seeds! lol i got the caterpillars under control, went hunting for them couldnt find any, im definetly spraying again in a few days. But does anyone know if BT kills praying mantises cause i sprayed it last night and made sure i didnt hit her with it but today i went out there and she was gone  hahaha


Hell yeah man, get rid of those worms. I don't think BT effects a Mantis, but I know that Spinosad is safe. BT shouldn't effect them though, it specifically targets caterpillars and other leaf munching worm things. 

Be careful with bag seed man! 3 times I thought I was growing out a supreme champion, and only once did I get something truly incredible. Too bad I wasn't breeding back then, it was a auto crossed with Platinum, and because it was an auto I couldn't clone it. But if I could have made seeds and they came out like that, I would have instantly been world famous for the very best auto flower variety ever made... ever.

Anyways, the other 2 times I got my ENTIRE indoor crop seeded to hell and back with green immature seeds. Super pissed. Now I can spot a banana on a plant from across my deck, but that hasn't been a problem this year. Last herm I got was a Pakistani Punch from my own seed stock, but I only got 1 herm out of 300+ seeds I ran out of it, so that's pretty fucking good if you ask me.


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

I think he would be ok according to this : [h=2]Bacillus thuringiensis[/h]by W.S. Cranshaw[SUP]1[/SUP] (12/0 

_Bacillus thuringiensis_ (Bt) is a naturally occurring bacterial disease of insects. These bacteria are the active ingredient in some insecticides.
Bt insecticides are most commonly used against some leaf- and needle-feeding caterpillars. Recently, strains have been produced that affect certain fly larvae, such as mosquitoes, and larvae of leaf beetles.
Bt is considered safe to people and nontarget species, such as wildlife. Some formulations can be used on essentially all food Crops.
_Bacillus thuringiensis_ (Bt) is an insecticide with unusual properties that make it useful for pest control in certain situations. Bt is a naturally occurring bacterium common in soils throughout the world. Several strains can infect and kill insects. Because of this property, Bt has been developed for insect control. At present, Bt is the only "microbial insecticide" in widespread use.
The insecticidal activity of Bt was first discovered in 1911. However, it was not commercially available until the 1950s. In recent years, there has been tremendous renewed interest in Bt. Several new products have been developed, largely because of the safety associated with Bt-based insecticides.
[h=3]Properties[/h]Unlike typical nerve-poison insecticides, Bt acts by producing proteins (delta-endotoxin, the "toxic crystal") that reacts with the cells of the gut lining of susceptible insects. These Bt proteins paralyze the digestive system, and the infected insect stops feeding within hours. Bt-affected insects generally die from starvation, which can take several days. 
Occasionally, the bacteria enter the insect's blood and reproduce within the insect. However, in most insects it is the reaction of the protein crystal that is lethal to the insect. Even dead bacteria containing the proteins are effective insecticides.
The most commonly used strain of Bt (_kurstaki_ strain) will kill only leaf- and needle-feeding caterpillars. In the past decade, Bt strains have been developed that control certain types of fly larvae (_israelensis_ strain, or Bti). These are widely used against larvae of mosquitoes, black flies and fungus gnats.
More recently, strains have been developed with activity against some leaf beetles, such as the Colorado potato beetle and elm leaf beetle (_san diego_ strain, _tenebrionis_ strain). Among the various Bt strains, insecticidal activity is specific. That is, Bt strains developed for mosquito larvae do not affect caterpillars. Development of Bt products is an active area and many manufacturers produce a variety of products. Effectiveness of the various formulations may differ. 
[h=3]Disadvantages[/h]Bt is susceptible to degradation by sunlight. Most formulations persist on foliage less than a week following application. Some of the newer strains developed for leaf beetle control become ineffective in about 24 hours.
Manufacturers are experimenting with several techniques to increase its persistence. One involves inserting Bt toxic crystal genes into other species of bacteria that can better survive on leaf surfaces (e.g., the M-Trak formulation of _san diego_ strain). 
The highly specific activity of Bt insecticides might limit their use on Crops where problems with several pests occur, including nonsusceptible insects (aphids, grasshoppers, etc.). As strictly a stomach poison insecticide, Bt must be eaten to be effective, and application coverage must be thorough. This further limits its usefulness against pests that are susceptible to Bt but rarely have an opportunity to eat it in field use, such as codling moth or corn earworm that tunnel into plants. Additives (sticking or wetting agents) often are useful in a Bt application to improve performance, allowing it to cover and resist washing.
Since Bt does not kill rapidly, users may incorrectly assume that it is ineffective a day or two after treatment. This, however, is merely a perceptual problem, because Bt-affected insects eat little or nothing before they die.
Bt-based products tend to have a shorter shelf life than other insecticides. Manufacturers generally indicate reduced effectiveness after two to three years of storage. Liquid formulations are more perishable than dry formulations. Shelf life is greatest when storage conditions are cool, dry and out of direct sunlight.
[h=3]Advantages[/h]The specific activity of Bt generally is considered highly beneficial. Unlike most insecticides, Bt insecticides do not have a broad spectrum of activity, so they do not kill beneficial insects. This includes the natural enemies of insects (predators and parasites), as well as beneficial pollinators, such as honeybees. Therefore, Bt integrates well with other natural controls. For example, in Colorado, Bt to control corn borers in field corn has been stimulated by its ability to often avoid later spider mite problems. Mite outbreaks commonly result following destruction of their natural enemies by less selective treatments.
Perhaps the major advantage is that Bt is essentially nontoxic to people, pets and wildlife. This high margin of safety recommends its use on food Crops or in other sensitive sites where pesticide use can cause adverse effects.
[h=3]Application[/h]The greatest use of Bt involves the _kurstaki_ strain used as a spray to control caterpillars on vegetable Crops. In addition, Bt is used in agriculture as a liquid applied through overhead irrigation systems or in a granular form for control of European corn borer. The treatments funnel down the corn whorl to where the feeding larvae occur. 
Many formulations (but not all) are exempt from pesticide tolerance restrictions and may be used up to harvest on a wide variety of Crops. This also makes Bt useful in applications where pesticide drift onto Gardens is likely to occur, such as treating trees and shrubs. The exceptional safety of Bt products also makes them useful where exposure to pesticides is likely during mixing and application.
To control mosquito larvae, formulations containing the _israelensis_ strain are placed into the standing water of mosquito breeding sites. For these applications, Bt usually is formulated as granules or solid, slow-release rings or brickettes to increase persistence. Rates of use are determined by the size of the water body. Make applications shortly after insect eggs are expected to hatch, such as after flooding due to rain or irrigation. Bt persistence in water is longer than on sun-exposed leaf surfaces, but reapply if favorable mosquito breeding conditions last for several weeks. Although the _israelensis_ strain is quite specific in its activity, some types of nonbiting midges, which serve as food for fish and wildlife, also are susceptible and may be affected. For information on mosquito control, see fact sheet 5.526, _Mosquito Management_.
Use of Bt (_israelensis_) for control of fungus gnat larvae involves drenching the soil. Bt applied for control of elm leaf beetle or Colorado potato beetle (_san diego_/_tenebrionis_ strain) is sprayed onto leaves in a manner similar to the formulations used for caterpillars. Bt does *not* control shore flies, another common fly found in greenhouses.
[h=3]Insects Controlled by Bt[/h]_Kurstaki_ strain (Biobit, Dipel, MVP, Steward, Thuricide, etc.):


*Vegetable insects*



Cabbage worm (cabbage looper, imported cabbageworm, diamondback moth, etc.).
Tomato and tobacco hornworm.



*Field and forage crop insects*



European corn borer (granular formulations have given good control of first generation corn borers).
Alfalfa caterpillar, alfalfa webworm.



*Fruit crop insects*



Leafroller.
Achemon sphinx.



*Tree and shrub insects*



Tent caterpillar.
Fall webworm.
Leafroller.
Red-humped caterpillar.
Spiny elm caterpillar.
Western spruce budworm.
Pine budworm.
Pine butterfly.

_Israelensis _strains (Vectobac, Mosquito Dunks, Gnatrol, Bactimos, etc.) 


Mosquito.
Black fly.
Fungus gnat.
_San diego_/_tenebrionis_ strains (Trident, M-One, M-Trak, Foil, Novodor, etc.) 


Colorado potato beetle.
Elm leaf beetle.
Cottonwood leaf beetle.

[SUP]1[/SUP] Colorado State University Extension entomologist and professor, bioagricultural sciences and pest management. 11/99. Reviewed 2/09.


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Yeah dude, I'll at least reveg one for you. I want to keep this bitch! Phat N Fruity looks like she wants to be a 7 weeker! lol.
> 
> Hey, how does this sound as a top dressing? 5 gallons of Sunshine Mix Advanced #4, 1/2 gal Alaskan Forest Humus, 1/2 cup Earthworm Castings, and 1/4 cup (4 Tbs) Peruvian Seabird Guano. Do you think this is to strong or to weak? Should I add more of something? I have a lot of great additives, but I know it's either the blood meal or bone meal that rotted in a top dressing last time, and it probably wouldn't this time with the Sunshine Mix, but I'm hesitant.


 I can't give advice on top dressing I only know what I try and I don't know much . lol. I stay away from the bone meals without cooking time though. Sounds like your top dressing will be good if in flowering though maybe some more P ? Maybe some Jamaican quano ?


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> I can't give advice on top dressing I only know what I try and I don't know much . lol. I stay away from the bone meals without cooking time though. Sounds like your top dressing wil be good if in flowering though maybe some more P ?


You think I should add another few Tbs of the seabird guano? What do you do? whatever you're doing, you're fucking knocking it out of the park1


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

My teas and top dressing Base is always seabird quano and in vegg I use Mexican quano with it > in flower I use seabird and Jamaican or Indonesian . I like Jamaican better because of it's texture. Indonesian is fine powder and seems to cake the surface and not let water thru as fast. Now with the base stuff I like to add some alfalfa meal for N and Kelp cause it's good stuff. And of course some molasses for the heard. I kinda just took an old standard tea receipe and turned it into top dressing.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 28, 2013)

indonesian bat guano in my soil


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool man. Do you use alfalfa meal in the top dressing? I got kelp meal instead of alfalfa, so maybe I'll add a little extra of that. Do you ever mix yours into coco or peat or add pure guanos to the top.

Also, you ever try and treat fungus gnats with a heavy EWC top dressing? I'm going to try that and a neem drench indoors to get rid of some of these outdoor soil dwellers. I bought a knock-off of FFOF by Gardner Bloome (called Eden Valley or something) it dries out a little faster, so I add a brick of coco to it to keep it wet. the problem is that it was full of fungus gnats and hopefully not root aphids, so now I have to battle that off. I guess I'm just going to stick to indoor stored Fox Farms until I get my hydro system built. Going all NFT indoors  If it wasn't for the bug issues, I would only use that Eden Valley plus the coco, it's cheaper by a few bucks and you get half a cubic foot more, not to mention it's just as good besides the issues I experienced.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 28, 2013)

im scared now. hahah naw if it herms then it herms, ill have to rely on my jabba stash and afgan kush ryder to give me the dank


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> im scared now. hahah naw if it herms then it herms, ill have to rely on my jabba stash and afgan kush ryder to give me the dank


Keep the bag seeds down wind of the rest of the pack to be safe. Just watch for bananas and pick them off until the soonest possible crop time or just chop the thing down to save the rest of the plants. It's a sad fucking thing when it happens. On that Pakistani Punch it happened in the last 2 weeks of flower, so I just kept picking them off and searching for them until harvest, didn't get any premature seeds (probably too late even if pollen got out) and I only found 2 or 3 bananas I missed during trim. If I didn't need every single gram so bad at the time I would have cropped that thing 2 weeks early and hashed it. That's the plan if any of this TGA gear decides to toss bananas my way indoors.


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

Current tea

Bennie tea
1/4 tsp roots Oregonism 
1/4tsp mycos example Natures solution wp mycos (multi strains)
1 tbsp Ewc 
1tbsp ancient forest
1 tbsp blackstrap 

Makes one gallon 

Use at the rate of 1/2 cup - 1 cup per five gallons or more. U can't burn with it. 

Veg 

1 tbsp Mexican guano
2tbsp cottonseed meal 
1tbsp Jamaican guano
1tbsp earth worm castings
1tbsp insect frass (optional)
1tbsp ancient forest
1tbsp powdered kelp/meal
2tbsp alfalfa meal
1tbsp azos (veg only nitrogen fixing molecule must have) 
1tbsp cyto plus (optional but preferred)
Fl plus by the bottle instructions 
1tbsp molasses
1-2 tbsp oatmeal

Makes one gallon concentrate

Generally use at the rate of 1 gallon concentrate to one gallon dechlorinated water 

Flower

1tbsp Mexican guano
1tbsp cottonseed meal 
1tbsp Jamaican guano
1tbsp Indonesian guano
1tbsp earth worm castings
1tbsp frass(optional)
1tbsp kelp powder
2tbsp alfalfa meal
1tbsp cyto plus (til stretch is over) (optional but preferred)
1tbsp ancient forest 
Fl plus follow directions on bottle
Molasses 1tbsp
1-2 tbsp oatmeal 


Makes one gallon concentrate

Use at the rate of 1 gallon concentrate to one gallon dechlorinated water or up to full strength. No dilution.


Top dress recipe

1 part Jamaican
1 part Indonesian
2 parts kelp meal

You can turn this into a dry mix

Example 1tbsp each guano with 2 tbsp kelp meal makes 2 tbsp top dress mix. 

2tbsp top dress mix to each pot immediately before each watering From beginning of week two in flower til flush. 

If you want to do it individually by pot by individual ingredient. It's 

1/2 tbsp Jamaican 
1/2 tbsp Indo
1 tbsp kelp 

Every water to every pot from week two in flower til flush starts. 

Make sure you rake your top soil to keep broken up and draining right.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 28, 2013)

ya there all in a small area being covered by netting so it would instanstly hit the other crops, what strains are you running indoor, pretty soon ill be running 8 plants in my new room, i have 5 strains to choose from, snow leopard, sunshine daydream, goji og, silver mountain, jabbas stash. i wanna run 4 SD and 4 Snow leopards on my first go


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks TWS!



jbrown3 said:


> ya there all in a small area being covered by netting so it would instanstly hit the other crops, what strains are you running indoor, pretty soon ill be running 8 plants in my new room, i have 5 strains to choose from, snow leopard, sunshine daydream, goji og, silver mountain, jabbas stash. i wanna run 4 SD and 4 Snow leopards on my first go


I'd move them downwind for sure. How big are they?

But that Goji OG, is supposedly the shit, I'm so excited for a cut of it I could piss my pants. I really want to get a new Blue Dream cut called Blue Sugar, supposedly almost identical, but a huge overall improvement.


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

How to tell the diff from root aphids and fungus gnats. Fungus gnats are lazy flyers. you can reach out and clap them dead. Root aphid flyers dodge you and are hard to get. Root aphid flyers on the top of the soil move around pretty fast and flicker their wings. You can collect fungus gnat larvae under a piece of raw potato on the top of the soil. Root aphids don't have larvae. They are Asexual and have a live young inside of them and that live young has one inside of it. A very bad bug and makes mites look like a cake walk . I only know of one thing that kills them, Bayer tree & shrub. With that said I got a bottle of Neem extract 70% at homedepot as apposed to a 40 dollar bottle from the hydro store.  I spent a lot of time researching this, happy to share.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> How to tell the diff from root aphids and fungus gnats. Fungus gnats are lazy flyers. you can reach out and clap them dead. Root aphid flyers dodge you and are hard to get. Root aphid flyers on the top of the soil move around pretty fast and flicker their wings. You can collect fungus gnat larvae under a piece of raw potato on the top of the soil. Root aphids don't have larvae. They are Asexual and have a live young inside of them and that live young has one inside of it. A very bad bug and makes mites look like a cake walk . I only know of one thing that's kills them. With that said I got a bottle of Neem extract 70% at homedepot as apposed to a 40 dollar bottle from the hydro store.


Good eye bro, contents are contents, no matter the fancy name on the label.
I do that as well, compare labels to save a few bucks.
Shit adds up quick if you're making large purchases.


----------



## Trippy guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Do this out door plants looks like is entering flowering stage


----------



## TWS (Jul 28, 2013)

sure does !


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> How to tell the diff from root aphids and fungus gnats. Fungus gnats are lazy flyers. you can reach out and clap them dead. Root aphid flyers dodge you and are hard to get. Root aphid flyers on the top of the soil move around pretty fast and flicker their wings. You can collect fungus gnat larvae under a piece of raw potato on the top of the soil. Root aphids don't have larvae. They are Asexual and have a live young inside of them and that live young has one inside of it. A very bad bug and makes mites look like a cake walk . I only know of one thing that kills them, Bayer tree & shrub. With that said I got a bottle of Neem extract 70% at homedepot as apposed to a 40 dollar bottle from the hydro store.  I spent a lot of time researching this, happy to share.


 I'd rep you again if I could. my rep power just went up to 38pts


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 28, 2013)

the two biggest ones are the bagseed and they are about 2 1/2 feet wide, and about 2 1/2 feet tall


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> the two biggest ones are the bagseed and they are about 2 1/2 feet wide, and about 2 1/2 feet tall


 lucky you, that's an easy move


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

ya i cant move them or else im asking for catepillars, i have a netting that covers a 7 x 6 area and i have all 5 plants in that area. i have some luck so ill just let it go and hope things go smooth, but everythings been happy havent had one day of droopyness or any signs of stress so i dont think ill have to worry about hermie, but then again who knows..


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 29, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Oh dude, it's cold as balls up here come October. 2 seasons back we had our first frost on October 1st! That was sort of freak weather, so I'll be needing a greenhouse by then for the late bloomers, but we should be dropping down in the 50's come late September at night and probably 70f tops in the day. Some of my best color changing plants I brought indoors though, they were a little smaller and I had to fill a room with 2000w over it, so everything that was just the right size went in. I've been blasting the A/C in there so I should get a little color. The Ice, Tranquil Elephantizer, and Jack The Ripper are supposed to do a real cool blue and purple show, I've seen TWS get that Ice cut straight black before.
> 
> I love the Pink Lemonade, she is my jewel. I wish I had her around long enough to get her bigger, but she was a late season addition. Didn't mean to let her start flowering, I was going to bring her indoors under 16 hour lights, but luckily I have some cuts of it in the tent.
> 
> I'm so pissed at myself, I needed trim bad and I traded 8 pink lemonade cuts and some cash for 3 1/2 lbs of trim that turned out to make the runniest product ever. That dude ripped me off and got 8 cuts, the first one of which was easily worth 500 bucks for rights. Dump, stupid, dumb!



go cut his balls off mate! what a kunt! what is the pedigree in the pink lemonaide??

why were you buying so much trim are you a hash man at heart ??? w

get picks of that indoor room up (i kno its the wrong place but im sure you can slip a few in!lol)

are you any closer to knowing if them cuts are even GSC???? thats the trouble with clone only.....ya never really know what ya getting!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> How to tell the diff from root aphids and fungus gnats. Fungus gnats are lazy flyers. you can reach out and clap them dead. Root aphid flyers dodge you and are hard to get. Root aphid flyers on the top of the soil move around pretty fast and flicker their wings. You can collect fungus gnat larvae under a piece of raw potato on the top of the soil. Root aphids don't have larvae. They are Asexual and have a live young inside of them and that live young has one inside of it. A very bad bug and makes mites look like a cake walk . I only know of one thing that kills them, Bayer tree & shrub. With that said I got a bottle of Neem extract 70% at homedepot as apposed to a 40 dollar bottle from the hydro store.  I spent a lot of time researching this, happy to share.


http://www.bayeradvanced.com/tree-shrub-care/products

Which product?.


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2013)

This one I believe. Didn't know there was so many my store only stocks one the others look to be the same. Make sure it's the green liquid. I all so got their Neem concentrate at 14.00 a bottle. http://www.bayeradvanced.com/tree-shrub-care/products/12-month-tree-shrub-protect-feed


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2013)

so ive feed these about 10-14 oz of FloraNova in the last few days yet check out this, top maybe got slightly darker color but damn i hate even losing a single leaf







This is a N deficiency correct? i dont want to waste $20 of plant food trying to correct something that isnt the problem

i know hydro PK eats 3.7ec and still don't have burnt tips


----------



## hoonry (Jul 29, 2013)

yup - n def - you could try foliar feeding to green them up a bit quicker


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

hexthat said:


> so ive feed these about 10-14 oz of FloraNova in the last few days yet check out this, top maybe got slightly darker color but damn i hate even losing a single leaf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like N bro, but those also could just be from shade since your canopy is getting thicker and blocking more light.
I lost a LOT from the lower middle of my Kush, but when it got thin enough, it quit yellowing and falling off.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2013)

hoonry said:


> yup - n def - you could try foliar feeding to green them up a bit quicker


yeah i was thinking that me not floral feeding as often the last week might actually be the problem... like it got used to taking in nuts threw the leafs and since i stopped for a few days its like "damn, wheres the food at... whats this crap your giving me in the dirt?"


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That looks like N bro, but those also could just be from shade since your canopy is getting thicker and blocking more light.
> I lost a LOT from the lower middle of my Kush, but when it got thin enough, it quit yellowing and falling off.


you think its just from low light? hmmmm idk the tips arent like burnt or anything so i know i could be giving it a lot more N


----------



## KushXOJ (Jul 29, 2013)

Update


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2013)

yeah im using the nitric acid i get for free from a commercial orange, peach, and other fruit trees grower instead of Hydro nuts


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

Ill be updating this thread later on today with me pics  In the meantime organic growers (not the bottled organic water shit growers) what amendments are you going to be feeding during flowering


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

fuck that bitch, gives you some shwag for some magical cuts of dankness. AINT COOL MAN


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Phosphorous Bat guano & Seabird guano 
kelp meal 
alfalfa
ewc
Alaskan humus
Azomite 
Humic acid
Molasses
Cal mag
nothing crazy as its my first time


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Phosphorous Bat guano & Seabird guano
> kelp meal
> alfalfa
> ewc
> ...


i hope you dont mean the bottled cal mag. That kills any organic life! Id use eggshells and epsom salt if you need cal/mag x.x

BUt thanks for the list! I got most of that stuff woot=)


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Really now, i did not know that General Organics calmag kills the life in the soil


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

Pretty sure it doesnt have anywhere the certified Organic label. I could be wrong but im pretty sure it didnt get the organic ceritifed


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> This one I believe. Didn't know there was so many my store only stocks one the others look to be the same. Make sure it's the green liquid. I all so got their Neem concentrate at 14.00 a bottle. http://www.bayeradvanced.com/tree-shrub-care/products/12-month-tree-shrub-protect-feed


Found a few root aphids I had mistakenly assumed were gnats. Ah, I'm a bit hesitant to use this bayer product, it's straight chemical pesticide and I grow organic.

Pyrethoids are as far as I'll go, and only as a last resort.

Peace!


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Found a few root aphids I had mistakenly assumed were gnats. Ah, I'm a bit hesitant to use this bayer product, it's straight chemical pesticide and I grow organic.
> 
> Pyrethoids are as far as I'll go, and only as a last resort.
> 
> Peace!


I came across this over the weekend, haven't used it though.
http://www.ecosmart.com/products/garden-insect-killer/


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 29, 2013)

i used to run that line up g.o. jbrown. I liked it as far as organics go its the shit, but house and garden is my shit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 29, 2013)

i dont like the G.O line cause that shit get murkey hella easy. gotta keep it in the fridge


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 29, 2013)

General Organics whole lineup used there some bigger ones but u get the picture! hahahaha


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Is it possible that this WOS Wild Thailand got heat stress in a mini poly tunnel, both ends of the tunnel are open, I had sprayed them with neem oil and they also got their first feed of biobizz fish mix at about 1/4 strength.
The leaves have curled up at the edges and seem to have shrivelled a little, they have not been over or underwatered.
Apparently they are an original landrace strain so I'm really hoping one of them is a female.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2013)

i've never noticed anything superior to organic over chem both work just fine...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 29, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I came across this over the weekend, haven't used it though.
> http://www.ecosmart.com/products/garden-insect-killer/


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Garden-Safe-24-fl-oz-Ready-to-Use-Insecticidal-Soap-HG-10424X-5/100352271#.UfbbIqzRLA0

"The Garden Safe 24 fl. oz. Ready-to-Use Insecticidal Soap provides a pest-control solution for people who are concerned about using synthetic chemicals in their gardens. The soap is made of a combination of fatty-acid salts that are derived from plants. This product kills many common, damaging insects and is effective on the adult, larval and nymph stages of most insects."

Forgot I had some of this on-hand, and used it about an hour ago. It kills aphids and mites on contact, just checked and shook plants again...not one bug to be found. 

Between the spray, DM earth, and sticky traps...insects here had a real bad day.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 29, 2013)

*Girl Scout Cookies 
*A little overcast today, kind of a relief. Still hot but not horrible. I got a little netting done. I will post a pic when they look less violated lol.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 29, 2013)

Snapped a quick pic of my tallest branch. When I measured it last week, weds I think, it measured 4'7". We be stretchin.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 29, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2755323*Girl Scout Cookies
> *A little overcast today, kind of a relief. Still hot but not horrible. I got a little netting done. I will post a pic when they look less violated lol.


Loooking good Boss.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

im just running there cal mag at a teaspoon a gallon. Shit smells like straight ass, like some vinegar with a super funk to it haha


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

Having some Calmag problems, so no upclose pics yet! heres what i got, had to bring them in to feed them some calmag



Left is Connie Chung
Middle is Burmese Kush (Bugs love eating on this plant...)
Right is Blueberry Gum


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2013)

Jihad&Sharia said:


> Ill be updating this thread later on today with me pics  In the meantime organic growers (not the bottled organic water shit growers) what amendments are you going to be feeding during flowering


 Pease don't come in here bashing other peoples methods. There's plenty of other threads to do so. To each his own. Thank you 


Jihad&Sharia said:


> i hope you dont mean the bottled cal mag. That kills any organic life! Id use eggshells and epsom salt if you need cal/mag x.x
> 
> BUt thanks for the list! I got most of that stuff woot=)


 It's not gonna kill the heard in the soil. Epsom salt is a great alternative .


Sunbiz1 said:


> Found a few root aphids I had mistakenly assumed were gnats. Ah, I'm a bit hesitant to use this bayer product, it's straight chemical pesticide and I grow organic.
> 
> Pyrethoids are as far as I'll go, and only as a last resort.
> 
> Peace!


 I know and understand where you are coming from. I have tried every organic method you can think of. They can pollute your grow indoor and out. Some people just get up and move. Do what you gotta do but take care of it before flower. I don't mess around with them.


fr3d12 said:


> I came across this over the weekend, haven't used it though.
> http://www.ecosmart.com/products/garden-insect-killer/





Sunbiz1 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Garden-Safe-24-fl-oz-Ready-to-Use-Insecticidal-Soap-HG-10424X-5/100352271#.UfbbIqzRLA0
> 
> "The Garden Safe 24 fl. oz. Ready-to-Use Insecticidal Soap provides a pest-control solution for people who are concerned about using synthetic chemicals in their gardens. The soap is made of a combination of fatty-acid salts that are derived from plants. This product kills many common, damaging insects and is effective on the adult, larval and nymph stages of most insects."
> 
> ...


 That looks like good stuff. I've seen and wanted to try it out. I just need a bigger bottle.


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> Pease don't come in here bashing other peoples methods. There's plenty of other threads to do so. To each his own. Thank you
> 
> It's not gonna kill the heard in the soil. Epsom salt is a great alternative .
> 
> ...


Where was i bashing anyone? I just simply stated i want opinions from ppl who dont use the bottled organic nutes as im not using that. LMAO dude


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> im just running there cal mag at a teaspoon a gallon. Shit smells like straight ass, like some vinegar with a super funk to it haha


Vinger super funk HAHAHA.... for real, that shit is a nose burner. But plants sure love it.


----------



## biscuitkid (Jul 29, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2755323*Girl Scout Cookies
> *A little overcast today, kind of a relief. Still hot but not horrible. I got a little netting done. I will post a pic when they look less violated lol.


 its overcast here also a lil smokey too, they say its from Oregon fires shits fuckin with my sinuses and my lungs feel on fire dammmmmn that shit


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2013)

Jihad&Sharia said:


> Where was i bashing anyone? I just simply stated i want opinions from ppl who dont use the bottled organic nutes as im not using that. LMAO dude


 yea you did.


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> yea you did.


Show me please


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

hexthat said:


> you think its just from low light? hmmmm idk the tips arent like burnt or anything so i know i could be giving it a lot more N


No man, for sure I was NOT saying low light ONLY.
I DO think there's room for more N, I was just mentioning that I lost a lot of lower leaves due to natural thinning, and them yellowing similar to yours, then falling off until she was to the point she had enough light all around.


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2013)

You bashed on other forms of nutrients that someone else might be using and that is not of your choice. You could of asked "What Form of TO are you guys using" and left out the rest. Theres plenty of newbies in this thread on their first grow probably using stuff you or I don't like to use but once again " To each his own "


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jihad&Sharia said:


> Ill be updating this thread later on today with me pics  In the meantime organic growers (not the bottled organic water shit growers) what amendments are you going to be feeding during flowering


"Organic water"?????


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> You bashed on other forms of nutrients that someone else might be using and that is not of your choice. You could of asked "What Form of TO are you guys using" and left out the rest. Theres plenty of newbies in this thread on their first grow probably using stuff you or I don't like to use but once again " To each his own "


Because i want an opinion who was using the same method as me. As bottled would not have answered my question... are you joking?


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> "Organic water"?????


Yes, anything that comes prebottled in water soluable form that has been deemed organic


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

soon as that bottle is opened, shirt is over the nose. Its dank tho, just reeks up to a mile away.


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> soon as that bottle is opened, shirt is over the nose. Its dank tho, just reeks up to a mile away.


Fish ferts are the worst! However i smelled the CALMAG just a few minuets ago and kinda likeded it


----------



## hexthat (Jul 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> No man, for sure I was NOT saying low light ONLY.
> I DO think there's room for more N, I was just mentioning that I lost a lot of lower leaves due to natural thinning, and them yellowing similar to yours, then falling off until she was to the point she had enough light all around.


okay, after i feel they are feed well i plan on removing a bunch of under shit for air flow anyways but they are a good gauge for feeding


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2013)

Reminds me of the stuff you put on a new ball glove to break it in.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

You are one sick mother fucker


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2013)

LOL, it's grew on me too.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 29, 2013)

"That looks like good stuff. I've seen and wanted to try it out. I just need a bigger bottle.[/QUOTE]

What's funny is, the outdoor in-ground guerrilla kush plants don't have any insect issues barring an occasional passing grasshopper.

Yet the indoor plants are a constant battle, in a controlled environment no less...WTF.

And how in the hell do these aphids get into all our houses to begin with?.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Beautiful 11 leafer, im fucking lovin this strain, super good smell and a sick shade of green


----------



## 757growin (Jul 29, 2013)

Thought I would share some of my preventative care products.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Has anyone ever used the Bordeaux Mixture for mold and powdery mildew?


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Has anyone ever used the Bordeaux Mixture for mold and powdery mildew?


Cant say i have. Milk works good though


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thankfully the plants don't have it but considering if the high humidity and rain continues it could be a possibility so I'm just thinking ahead.


----------



## texastiger707 (Jul 29, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I have been a Medical patient/grower for about 7 years. Favorite strains for outdoor are Purple Crack, Lavender, Wonder Woman, Blue Dream, Strawberry Cough. Favorite indoors: (any grown by a pro ) I like Purps, Kushes, Diesels... recent favorite is Cherry Bomb.
> View attachment 2749914


Hello, Here is a cherry bomb that I have outdoors. I grew 1 indoors and I loved it.View attachment 2755553View attachment 2755556View attachment 2755557


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

texastiger707 said:


> Hello, Here is a cherry bomb that I have outdoors. I grew 1 indoors and I loved it.View attachment 2755552View attachment 2755553View attachment 2755554View attachment 2755555View attachment 2755556View attachment 2755557


Nice.
Couple weeks from 12/12? Or did you start it outdoors?


----------



## texastiger707 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Nice.
> Couple weeks from 12/12? Or did you start it outdoors?


she was started outdoors been outside since april. Here in california.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 29, 2013)

texastiger707 said:


> she was started outdoors been outside since april. Here in california.


Dam I miss Cali weather.
I was born and raised in the Bay Area, where the temps never got above 102 or below 45.


----------



## texastiger707 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Dam I miss Cali weather.


I am in northern ca, Its great weather here.


----------



## Trippy guy (Jul 29, 2013)

texastiger707 said:


> Hello, Here is a cherry bomb that I have outdoors. I grew 1 indoors and I loved it.View attachment 2755552View attachment 2755553View attachment 2755554View attachment 2755555View attachment 2755556View attachment 2755557


The plant looks good is it starting to flower outdoors 
The plant looks like it has more than 15 tops


----------



## texastiger707 (Jul 29, 2013)

Trippy guy said:


> The plant looks good is it starting to flower outdoors
> The plant looks like it has more than 15 tops


she has alot of tops already. She is starting to flower already.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> fuck that bitch, gives you some shwag for some magical cuts of dankness. AINT COOL MAN


Seriously. I'm trying to get a hold of him. If he'd make things right he could make a lot more money than what I gave him, if he made things right and kept better product I'd still be able to buy from him. My problem is not enough trim, never ever enough trim. But when people burn me like this it really sets me back.


Jihad&Sharia said:


> i hope you dont mean the bottled cal mag. That kills any organic life! Id use eggshells and epsom salt if you need cal/mag x.x
> 
> BUt thanks for the list! I got most of that stuff woot=)


It doesn't slaughter your organic life, it just doesn't really help them out. Calcium Nitrate, Calcium Chloride, Magnesium Nitrate, and Iron EDTA all in just over a 6% dilution rate in water in the bottle, then you dilute that down again in your reservoir. It may not help your beni's grow, it could possibly even set them back, but even synthetic growers use organic life in their reservoirs and still reap the benefit. If you're trying to build a solid herd of life, you should not use synthetics.


Jihad&Sharia said:


> Pretty sure it doesnt have anywhere the certified Organic label. I could be wrong but im pretty sure it didnt get the organic ceritifed


It's organic.


fr3d12 said:


> Is it possible that this WOS Wild Thailand got heat stress in a mini poly tunnel, both ends of the tunnel are open, I had sprayed them with neem oil and they also got their first feed of biobizz fish mix at about 1/4 strength.
> The leaves have curled up at the edges and seem to have shrivelled a little, they have not been over or underwatered.
> Apparently they are an original landrace strain so I'm really hoping one of them is a female.
> View attachment 2755023


I would think it was just the shock of having it's first feeding, and a foliar feeding at the same time. Neem does have a NPK too it so it will feed your plant through the leaves. If you sprayed during intense day light hours that could also cause burn and stress as well.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 29, 2013)

Tycoons mr nice purple.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I would think it was just the shock of having it's first feeding, and a foliar feeding at the same time. Neem does have a NPK too it so it will feed your plant through the leaves. If you sprayed during intense day light hours that could also cause burn and stress as well.


It was evening time when I sprayed and although the sun wasn't intense it was still warm, it looks like heat stress with the slight twisting of the leaves.They're fine anyway thankfully.


----------



## Robs (Jul 29, 2013)

Here's a little update from the Evergreendank club!


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

look at all you lucky fucks that can legally grow outdoors... damn it must be nice


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 29, 2013)

Jihad&Sharia said:


> Fish ferts are the worst! However i smelled the CALMAG just a few minuets ago and kinda likeded it


Certain fish ferts can be trouble, you have to be careful what you are buying. Fish Emulsion is made with phosphoric acid to break down the fish, same with certain fish meals, and they reek! Some products are broken down using heat, and you lose a lot of your oils and goodies. Some products are broken down by grinding into liquid called Fish Hydrolysate and then they use an enzyme to keep it from rotting on you. Fish Hydrolysate is an excellent liquid fish fert that is awesome for teas or just straight feedings and your microscopic herd will love it. Hydrolysate doesn't stink as bad, but still smells like low tide. Be careful when selecting your dry fish fertilizers, make sure they are properly taken care of when processed.


fr3d12 said:


> It was evening time when I sprayed and although the sun wasn't intense it was still warm, it looks like heat stress with the slight twisting of the leaves.They're fine anyway thankfully.


Well good thing they are fine now. I've had freaky things happen when I feed things for the first time and sprayed the same day. I remember one time I foliar sprayed a DWC plant the same day I gave it fulvic acid for the first time and everything fried. From then on I learned that fulvic acid in DWC is super bad ass and you get crazy growth.


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Certain fish ferts can be trouble, you have to be careful what you are buying. Fish Emulsion is made with phosphoric acid to break down the fish, same with certain fish meals, and they reek! Some products are broken down using heat, and you lose a lot of your oils and goodies. Some products are broken down by grinding into liquid called Fish Hydrolysate and then they use an enzyme to keep it from rotting on you. Fish Hydrolysate is an excellent liquid fish fert that is awesome for teas or just straight feedings and your microscopic herd will love it. Hydrolysate doesn't stink as bad, but still smells like low tide. Be careful when selecting your dry fish fertilizers, make sure they are properly taken care of when processed.
> 
> Well good thing they are fine now. I've had freaky things happen when I feed things for the first time and sprayed the same day. I remember one time I foliar sprayed a DWC plant the same day I gave it fulvic acid for the first time and everything fried. From then on I learned that fulvic acid in DWC is super bad ass and you get crazy growth.


Yes sir, good info for people who dont know that for sure! I only buy hdrolystate!


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Certain fish ferts can be trouble, you have to be careful what you are buying. Fish Emulsion is made with phosphoric acid to break down the fish, same with certain fish meals, and they reek! Some products are broken down using heat, and you lose a lot of your oils and goodies. Some products are broken down by grinding into liquid called Fish Hydrolysate and then they use an enzyme to keep it from rotting on you. Fish Hydrolysate is an excellent liquid fish fert that is awesome for teas or just straight feedings and your microscopic herd will love it. Hydrolysate doesn't stink as bad, but still smells like low tide. Be careful when selecting your dry fish fertilizers, make sure they are properly taken care of when processed.
> 
> Well good thing they are fine now. I've had freaky things happen when I feed things for the first time and sprayed the same day. I remember one time I foliar sprayed a DWC plant the same day I gave it fulvic acid for the first time and everything fried. From then on I learned that fulvic acid in DWC is super bad ass and you get crazy growth.


I use Biobizz fishmix and I have to say the plants love it, it doesn't smell terribly but I still wouldn't like to sleep in the room where it was spilled, it's organic so maybe that has something to do with it not smelling too bad.
The plants still look the same but I know they will be fine, it probably has slowed them for a day or two though.
They didn't take the feeding too well, PPM for the Biobizz, Rhizo and well water was about 300, they burned ever so slightly even though they're on their fourth set of leaves and the cotys are just about gone.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 29, 2013)

Jihad&Sharia said:


> Yes sir, good info for people who dont know that for sure! I only buy hdrolystate!


Hell yeah, hydrolysate for the win!


fr3d12 said:


> I use Biobizz fishmix and I have to say the plants love it, it doesn't smell terribly but I still wouldn't like to sleep in the room where it was spilled, it's organic so maybe that has something to do with it not smelling too bad.
> The plants still look the same but I know they will be fine, it probably has slowed them for a day or two though.
> They didn't take the feeding too well, PPM for the Biobizz, Rhizo and well water was about 300, they burned ever so slightly even though they're on their fourth set of leaves and the cotys are just about gone.


I usually use the Biobizz fishmix, it is hydrolysate, and that's why it doesn't smell as bad. I don't use it indoors anymore because my basement vents into my room, and that shit fucking reeks at night. lol. Some plants are sensitive to nutes, I've had plants in fresh soil that still loved 900ppm or even more, and I've had some that just wanted water and molasses for a long time.


----------



## TWS (Jul 29, 2013)

Gogi rooted.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> Gogi rooted.


 Hell the fuck yeah!


----------



## Robs (Jul 29, 2013)

Jihad&Sharia said:


> look at all you lucky fucks that can legally grow outdoors... damn it must be nice


Your time is gonna come


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

Robs said:


> Your time is gonna come


My state governor said any mj bill he will veto the instant he hears word of it. So till he gets kicked out of office i doubt it


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 29, 2013)

time to pack the bags and get on down here in cali!


----------



## Jihad&Sharia (Jul 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> time to pack the bags and get on down here in cali!


i used to live in sacramento for 14 yrs. Then i had to move out where i am now with my parents. I got family in cali still


----------



## Robs (Jul 30, 2013)

http://youtu.be/niy7b8H24aE
here is a video of Evergreendank!


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2013)

Round 1 flowering top dressings


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 30, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2756371
> Round 1 flowering top dressings


Never seen guano with the N/K in it. Cool stuff man, I'm taking my second attempt today. Last time I put in blood meal and it turned to a nasty sludge that started housing garden slugs.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2013)

I love there products and usually good priced. Yeah I think the blood n bone work best if added in the soil in the begining. But love my gaunos poops n castings for my top dressings. With a lil epsom every once n a while


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Robs said:


> http://youtu.be/niy7b8H24aE
> here is a video of Evergreendank!


That stalk at the 2:40 mark...whoa!


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 30, 2013)

Post up your first flowers everyone! All my plants that started flowering prematurely in the season already went in the grow room to finish up, so all I have are pictures of things that should actually be flowering right now, haha. Didn't take a picture of the Pakistani Punch, it's not fair to the rest of you that she should have such fat buds already when you all still have vegging plants 


Plushberry, not the pink pheno but she be dank!





Frosty Stems 







Phat 'N' Fruity, the mother started flowering weeks ago and is in my grow room, I put this clone outside at solstice and she decided to flower on me anyways, lol. Definitely an indoor strain if you want her to cooperate. But damn does she fill out!







And these two aren't flowering, but I'm super happy to say that I have two confirmed Jedi Kush females from Cali Connections very first seed release of it in 2011. Hurray for Jedi Kush!
Jedi Kush #1 is looking very Jedi'ish with it's gangster lean. Did anyone else get killed by the wind the last two days? Lol, she grew upright until the other day.






Jedi Kush #2 could resist the wind a little more, maybe she's stronger, they are both on the stretchy side. Jedi Kush is DANK!!







And finally, a bunch of fine beezys getting all hot and bothered by my male flower. I'm talking pumpkins of course...







Post up your first flowers, you're all overdue for an update!!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jul 30, 2013)

Dyna widow


----------



## texastiger707 (Jul 30, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Dyna widow


that is such a beautiful plant. very nice.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 30, 2013)

*Purple Crack
*I cheated and started 3 on light dep beginning of this month. I needed something to smoke sooner than croptober... lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2756371Round 1 flowering top dressings


 where do you get that stuff ? Are you cutting out all N in flower ? Where's Tycoon ?


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2013)

I got a Phatt n fruity outside with colas more than a foot long and as wide as a beer can. Did you clone that Jedi. When you getting your Gogi ?


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm cloning the Jedi tomorrow, as well as the Phantom Cookies, Qush, and the Qrazy Train, they are all around the same size. I'll be coming by for that Goji the second I ain't a broke ass. Probably next week, lol.


----------



## 757growin (Jul 30, 2013)

TWS said:


> where do you get that stuff ? Are you cutting out all N in flower ? Where's Tycoon ?


I hit them up during stretch w a nice load of composted horse poo. My neighbor does barrel racing n dumps her horses poo once a yr over the fence. Just tlaked wit tycoon a week ago.. Hes living! Doing ok Hopefully he finds a huge nugget.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys, my 2 cents 


I've had to move my girls, there is a new neighbour. Min of 4 hrs of direct sunlight, how will this effect them?


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Hi guys, my 2 cents
> View attachment 2756614View attachment 2756615View attachment 2756616View attachment 2756617
> 
> I've had to move my girls, there is a new neighbour. Min of 4 hrs of direct sunlight, how will this effect them?


 they flower sooner and the buds don't get quiet so dark at the sacrifice of some yield. if they get at least 8 hours you can expect dense nugs.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Hi guys, my 2 cents
> View attachment 2756614View attachment 2756615View attachment 2756616View attachment 2756617
> 
> I've had to move my girls, there is a new neighbour. Min of 4 hrs of direct sunlight, how will this effect them?


IDK how much it will affect them, not knowing how much they were getting before, but my 3 get less direct than that........
.

.

.

.

.


----------



## MojoRison (Jul 30, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> they flower sooner and the buds don't get quiet so dark at the sacrifice of some yield. if they get at least 8 hours you can expect dense nugs.


Thanks Joz, I appreciate it... I could move them back to where they were, they're quite camouflaged when placed next to my 20ft cedar hedge. Just being cautious I guess and seeing that they grew in that previous spot up until this point, I'm probably suffering a bit of paranoia lol.

Edit: Baka, they were getting from sunrise {6am} to roughly 3pm of direct sunlight before the move.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 30, 2013)

damn where i live all i see is so much outdoor. must be a good 2,000 units just within my circle of friends... bastards! lol


----------



## doubletake (Jul 30, 2013)

Will The guana in those white jugs burn at all?


----------



## doubletake (Jul 30, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> damn where i live all i see is so much outdoor. must be a good 2,000 units just within my circle of friends... bastards! lol





Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2756562*Purple Crack
> *I cheated and started 3 on light dep beginning of this month. I needed something to smoke sooner than croptober... lol


Got the right idea there bro I got a few that I started flowering early (3 weeks ago) so I got like 5 to 6 weeks till I can get a little pre harvest.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 30, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> damn where i live all i see is so much outdoor. must be a good 2,000 units just within my circle of friends... bastards! lol


Shits getting crazy, people everywhere doing it huge (70+)


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks Joz, I appreciate it... I could move them back to where they were, they're quite camouflaged when placed next to my 20ft cedar hedge. Just being cautious I guess and seeing that they grew in that previous spot up until this point, I'm probably suffering a bit of paranoia lol.
> 
> Edit: Baka, they were getting from sunrise {6am} to roughly 3pm of direct sunlight before the move.


Wow man, Ya, I think you'll notice SOME diff, but honestly I can't say how much, but don't worry.
Even 9-11 hrs of indirect sun is better than indoor artificial light.
This late in the game since you're already going, I don't think you'll even notice more than a week or two.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 30, 2013)

Yea there is four grow sites just as big as mine in a mile radius around me that i know of lol!!


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 30, 2013)

Double post


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Hi guys, my 2 cents
> View attachment 2756614View attachment 2756615View attachment 2756616View attachment 2756617
> 
> I've had to move my girls, there is a new neighbour. Min of 4 hrs of direct sunlight, how will this effect them?


  Phuck Thy neighbor.......


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 30, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Shits getting crazy, people everywhere doing it huge (70+)[/QUOT yea for reals! my friends mom even has 50 and 2 houses down they got 80 plants big mother fuckers too. and the most beautifull part about october thru feb. is that i get outdoor that looks like indoor for 1 rack a pound if i buy 20 or more lol winnin! I love outdoor season im litterally counting down the days


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 30, 2013)

i even give clones away in march just to buy the bud back in october lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2013)

Baka Baka Baka !


----------



## TWS (Jul 30, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i even give clones away in march just to buy the bud back in october lol


 I've heard this .....


----------



## ant88 (Jul 31, 2013)

ive got about two weeks left on flowering, i watered my plants a few days ago, should i not water them again before harvest to let them start drying out? any tips for the last stretch?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

ant88 said:


> ive got about two weeks left on flowering, i watered my plants a few days ago, should i not water them again before harvest to let them start drying out? any tips for the last stretch?


Unnecessary.
Just don't water the day before you chop.


----------



## hexthat (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## ant88 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Unnecessary.
> Just don't water the day before you chop.






ok Baka noted any other tips? i heard about putting your plants in darkness for the last three days before harvest, doest it actually do anything? i will post updated photos today or tomorrow


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Jul 31, 2013)

yay! im quoted


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

ant88 said:


> ok Baka noted any other tips? i heard about putting your plants in darkness for the last three days before harvest, doest it actually do anything? i will post updated photos today or tomorrow


Everybody has their own 'tricks' or 'habits', but me, I just don't water the day before I chop, don't feed on the very last water, and wear gloves while I trim.
As far as the last 3 days of dark thing, IDK if it would really make a noticeable diff. or not.
I know it's more common practice to chop as lights come on, rather than sundown, but that's it.


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 31, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2757533


just stop it please, i watch this with my kids man! just look at the size of em compared to your avi shot.

i must admit i don't think that one christmas tree you've stuck in there to help them blend in is working very well!!


----------



## Lemon king (Jul 31, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Dyna widow


this could make subcools wall! great shot mate (my first time seeing pink pisstells can we get the same shot when that sexy buds filled out??)


----------



## Garden Boss (Jul 31, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> just stop it please, i watch this with my kids man! just look at the size of em compared to your avi shot.
> 
> i must admit i don't think that one christmas tree you've stuck in there to help them blend in is working very well!!


He is just dancing... LOL. Wonder Woman does make a good xmas tree.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

i wish mine were pink an that big ahhaha, im getting there. Northern Border Kush


----------



## hexthat (Jul 31, 2013)

weed eater around the pepper plants cause i had grass taller then them


----------



## nowhereland (Jul 31, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i even give clones away in march just to buy the bud back in october lol



real life right there


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 31, 2013)

We got a storm forecast for tomorrow so was wondering what damage limitation measures have you guys ever implemented?
The smaller plants I can move but not the bigger ones


----------



## ant88 (Jul 31, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Dyna widow







my mid-grade bag seed plant looks just like that! how far into flowering are you?


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> We got a storm forecast for tomorrow so was wondering what damage limitation measures have you guys ever implemented?
> The smaller plants I can move but not the bigger ones


 steak and tie them up to support the branches.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 31, 2013)

TWS said:


> steak and tie them up to support the branches.


I'll be doing that first thing, I have some Bamboo stakes and garden tying wire that should do.
I'm thinking also of some kind of wind deflection, I have some wooden pallets that might help.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I'll be doing that first thing, I have some Bamboo stakes and garden tying wire that should do.
> I'm thinking also of some kind of wind deflection, I have some wooden pallets that might help.


Don't do that unless you got furring strips or 2x2's to keep the pallets from falling over in the wind.
IMO, if you stake a couple places, and go around with string or the green plastic tie stuff, you'll be oK.
See how I did mine......
I'm good with some occasional high wind and lots of heavy rain.
.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 31, 2013)

I was gonna keep the pallets 10-15 feet back and like you said with supports.
They're the same stakes I have so I'll do that too.
The storm may not come, the weather people are wrong most of the time.
Last week it was baking and officially we were in drought, now it has rained non-stop for the best part of a week and flood warnings are being issued.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I was gonna keep the pallets 10-15 feet back and like you said with supports.
> They're the same stakes I have so I'll do that too.
> The storm may not come, the weather people are wrong most of the time.
> Last week it was baking and officially we were in drought, now it has rained non-stop for the best part of a week and flood warnings are being issued.


Half the time I go by the paper delivery.
If it comes in a bag, chance of rain, LOL.
He doesn't want to get yelled at, but the weather guy on TV doesn't give a shit if he's wrong.


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Half the time I go by the paper delivery.
> If it comes in a bag, chance of rain, LOL.
> He doesn't want to get yelled at, but the weather guy on TV doesn't give a shit if he's wrong.


We got a lot of wild goats in the area and they are usually good indicators, they come down to lower ground when it's gonna be bad but I haven't seen any at all lately.
Do you know of any systemic mold prevention tips?


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks Joz, I appreciate it... I could move them back to where they were, they're quite camouflaged when placed next to my 20ft cedar hedge. Just being cautious I guess and seeing that they grew in that previous spot up until this point, I'm probably suffering a bit of paranoia lol.
> 
> Edit: Baka, they were getting from sunrise {6am} to roughly 3pm of direct sunlight before the move.


I've had plants with as little as 6 hours of direct day light turn out dense and dank, it is strain dependent for sure, like all things in growing, lol.


ant88 said:


> ive got about two weeks left on flowering, i watered my plants a few days ago, should i not water them again before harvest to let them start drying out? any tips for the last stretch?


Nah, maybe 1 or 2 days before, but just let them get dry. It shortens the drying time when your plants aren't dripping from the stem when you harvest. But it isn't worth stressing out plants. Your soil will dry differently depending on your container, medium, and conditions, so I wouldn't put a number on the days. It's better to crop dry than wet, but do it whenever it needs to be done. And like Bakatare said, it's best not to give a last feeding, depending on how organic you are, it's best not to give the last several feedings. Personally, no matter how I'm growing, I never back off the molasses.


ant88 said:


> ok Baka noted any other tips? i heard about putting your plants in darkness for the last three days before harvest, doest it actually do anything? i will post updated photos today or tomorrow


My opinion: Screw that lights out noise, people do it to get their plants frostier supposedly, but I ain't never noticed a damn difference because my plants are as frosty as can be every time. And I don't care if anyone thinks I'm full of myself!


fr3d12 said:


> I was gonna keep the pallets 10-15 feet back and like you said with supports.
> They're the same stakes I have so I'll do that too.
> The storm may not come, the weather people are wrong most of the time.
> Last week it was baking and officially we were in drought, now it has rained non-stop for the best part of a week and flood warnings are being issued.


Lol, my phone keeps texting me flash flood alerts, but there isn't any damn rain at all, just more fucking wind than me nor my plants are comfortable with.


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2013)

My turn for a question, lol. I made a top dressing, but I think I made a mistake by adding coco and perlite too it, it made it more into like a super hot soil. I went to go mix it up again today, it's been sitting for about 3 days, and I got a huge waft of straight ammonia. It was like I was huffing windex. I'm going to assume this is way too much seabird guano in it, but what do you guys think? Unfortunately after fiddle fucking around I don't have exact amounts anymore, but I'll start my list from what has the most in it to the least.

Sunshine Mix #4 Advanced Formula
Alaskan Forest Humus
Earth Worm Castings
Peruvian Seabird Guano
Kelp Meal


----------



## 757growin (Jul 31, 2013)

Don't know ratios if it was to much. But the sea bird gauno just stinks to high heaven of piss. Could aleays mix with a bag of 707 or something and apply slowly over a few weeks


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

so Jozikins guess what i found today in my garden, i should of listened to you and stayed away from the bagseed haha


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> We got a lot of wild goats in the area and they are usually good indicators, they come down to lower ground when it's gonna be bad but I haven't seen any at all lately.
> Do you know of any systemic mold prevention tips?


Luckily, I haven't had to worry so far, knock knock.
I'm ALWAYS humid where I am, with little wind unless a storm is coming in I get a little wind just before the rain, but I've been lucky so far.
Good luck.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hermieeee!


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

And i dont get it cause there was absolutely not one single bit of stress through out my entire grow


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Luckily, I haven't had to worry so far, knock knock.
> I'm ALWAYS humid where I am, with little wind unless a storm is coming in I get a little wind just before the rain, but I've been lucky so far.
> Good luck.


I'm thinking ahead more than anything, humidity is basically 90+% all day everyday, it's nearly 4.30AM now and I'm sweating my nuts off


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I'm thinking ahead more than anything, humidity is basically 90+% all day everyday, it's nearly 4.30AM now and I'm sweating my nuts off


Ya, not promising man.
When it rains then quits, I go out and shake off all my buds, but not much more than that I can do, my RH is up like yours.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jul 31, 2013)

damn 430am thats fishing time


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2013)

757growin said:


> Don't know ratios if it was to much. But the sea bird gauno just stinks to high heaven of piss. Could aleays mix with a bag of 707 or something and apply slowly over a few weeks


I bet it is the sea bird guano, I know they can't piss so they shit out globs of urea. I think I'll probably go with your idea or just throw in more Sunshine Mix.


jbrown3 said:


> so Jozikins guess what i found today in my garden, i should of listened to you and stayed away from the bagseed haha


God damn man, I'm sorry about that. I was hoping you could go the whole season without bananas and then rub that shit in my face.


jbrown3 said:


> And i dont get it cause there was absolutely not one single bit of stress through out my entire grow


Sometimes it has nothing to do with stress, sometimes the genetic trait is just to dominant. With some stuff with a mysterious S1 in the back ground like a lot of recent TGA gear, sometimes you'll pull out a recessive herm trait through stress. But it's purely pheno dependent, if I understand jack shit of the basic Gregor Mendel genetic mumbo jumbo. I still love my TGA gear, and I'm repping him hard this season. Agent Orange, Jack the Ripper, Plushberry, Qrazy Train, and Qush. More TGA than anything else in a long time.


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 31, 2013)

One of my Artichoke Plants.. 
One of my Plants in a Box..
Another plant in a box i planted hella late..


----------



## fr3d12 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm praying the heatwave comes back.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jul 31, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> One of my Artichoke Plants..
> One of my Plants in a Box..
> Another plant in a box i planted hella late..


Damn, I always wanted to grow Chokes, especially after I used to go to So Cal every year and get them by the case.
Where I am now, these assholes want 4 bucks each year round.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

ya brotha tga has got some dank tho, my homie is running his Space Dawg outdoors and its looking real good, but its alright with one of my 6 plants being hermie, cause it was the ugliest mother fucker out of all them, Very mutant. But as long as my two other bagseeds stay female like they've been then im happy.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

and by the way i didnt find a banana i found a Nutsack with a calyx a node below it


----------



## azryda420 (Jul 31, 2013)

Getting bigger. Showing signs of flowering.


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> We got a lot of wild goats in the area and they are usually good indicators, they come down to lower ground when it's gonna be bad but I haven't seen any at all lately.
> Do you know of any systemic mold prevention tips?


 Safer makes some good mold sprays.


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> My turn for a question, lol. I made a top dressing, but I think I made a mistake by adding coco and perlite too it, it made it more into like a super hot soil. I went to go mix it up again today, it's been sitting for about 3 days, and I got a huge waft of straight ammonia. It was like I was huffing windex. I'm going to assume this is way too much seabird guano in it, but what do you guys think? Unfortunately after fiddle fucking around I don't have exact amounts anymore, but I'll start my list from what has the most in it to the least.
> 
> Sunshine Mix #4 Advanced Formula
> Alaskan Forest Humus
> ...


 coco and perlite have no nutrients ? Maybe it became anerobic or how ever you spell it ? maybe the coco wasn't rinsed and the salt killed it ? just talking out loud .


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> One of my Artichoke Plants..
> One of my Plants in a Box..
> Another plant in a box i planted hella late..


 love the raised beds. Why did you go all out copping the sides of the boxes ? looks nice.


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2013)

We have had super great weather ! 85 to below 90 with cool nights. Actually got to turn the AC off in the eaveings and open the house. Nice weather. Hope August don't sock it to me n Fimly.


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

TWS i just watched that youtube vid in your sig, i was like what the fuck are these little nematodes doing sniffing flowers and turning colors an shit ahahaha then i realized what the video was about hahah


----------



## Jozikins (Jul 31, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> and by the way i didnt find a banana i found a Nutsack with a calyx a node below it


I've seen that shit before! With a "strawberry cough" seed an old room mate gave me.



TWS said:


> coco and perlite have no nutrients ? Maybe it became anerobic or how ever you spell it ? maybe the coco wasn't rinsed and the salt killed it ? just talking out loud .


Anaerobic was another fear of mine. I'm just going to top off my plants with FFOF and then scratch in seabird guano when they show signs of deficiency.


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> TWS i just watched that youtube vid in your sig, i was like what the fuck are these little nematodes doing sniffing flowers and turning colors an shit ahahaha then i realized what the video was about hahah


 Glad you watched it. It has a good message in it. I like it and it's trippy. lol


----------



## TWS (Jul 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;hMM_T_PJ0Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMM_T_PJ0Rs[/video]


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 31, 2013)

TWS said:


> love the raised beds. Why did you go all out copping the sides of the boxes ? looks nice.


*There is a little one running around usually.. It is also for when you lean over you can put you're knee on it and its a little padded. 
*


----------



## jbrown3 (Jul 31, 2013)

fuck that ripper who killed the little homie scoping some ganja


----------



## TokaLot (Jul 31, 2013)

*Oh and if everyone can check out my outdoor its in my sig try and tell me what is up with a couple plants please been fighting it all year.*


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

Gave my 2 cents worth. lol


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> We have had super great weather ! 85 to below 90 with cool nights. Actually got to turn the AC off in the eaveings and open the house. Nice weather. Hope August don't sock it to me n Fimly.


I've been loving the weather this week. Being able to open up at night is great...a whole house fan would be perfect with these cool nights. Unfortunately August is coming, and I can't recall an August that has been anything less than icky and sticky...oh well, it'll be "winter" soon enough, and I'll want the warmer weather back, so it goes...


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 1, 2013)

Lucky you guys. Temps have been comparable to paradise up here, but the wind is so strong it's giving my girls wind burn.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Aug 1, 2013)

Finding eaten leaves and worms on my plants... what is a low cost PROVEN method for a homemade spray of some sort to rid my ladies of these fucking worms.

thanks


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

Get some BT at the hardware store


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Aug 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> Get some BT at the hardware store


And just follow directions on the box????

thanks bro.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Aug 1, 2013)

3 gallon pots, 5' tall 6'diameter...and two weeks into flower..... EMM EMMM blue dream.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

Yepp, it's generally 1 TBSP per gallon. Try to get a concentrate, it will last longer for your money and spray in the early early morning or eavenings. Never in full blown sunlight . Do not spray in the sun.


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Aug 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> Yepp, it's generally 1 TBSP per gallon. Try to get a concentrate, it will last longer for your money and spray in the early early morning or eavenings. Never in full blown sunlight . Do not spray in the sun.


TY kind sir.... for the advice and rep bump!!!


----------



## doubletake (Aug 1, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Garden Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Shits getting crazy, people everywhere doing it huge (70+)[/QUOT yea for reals! my friends mom even has 50 and 2 houses down they got 80 plants big mother fuckers too. and the most beautifull part about october thru feb. is that i get outdoor that looks like indoor for 1 rack a pound if i buy 20 or more lol winnin! I love outdoor season im litterally counting down the days
> ...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 1, 2013)

doubletake said:


> MrStickyScissors said:
> 
> 
> > Hah dude everyone's getting em for a rock a pound in croptober I get em for 1 to 12 with singles I bet 20 they'd be like 750 ea
> ...


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 1, 2013)

ay tws are you sure its one tbsp and not 1-2 tea spoons per gallon


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Aug 1, 2013)

When I get back from the nursery I will post the instructions so there is no confusion.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> ay tws are you sure its one tbsp and not 1-2 tea spoons per gallon


2 tsp=1 Tbsp........about.
1 tsp is like 5 ml, and 1 Tbsp is just under 15.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 1, 2013)

lol and one ounce is really 28.5 grams so where is my make up probably like 10 pounds of shortness


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 1, 2013)

28.3495 .


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> 28.3495 .


Unless you're weighing jewelry. (31.1g per ounce for gold)


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 1, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Unless you're weighing jewelry. (31.1g per ounce for gold)


thats a fat ass zip


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Aug 1, 2013)

gold is heavier than weed that's why


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 1, 2013)

yep brix are heavier than feathers too fo sho


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 1, 2013)

definitly harder


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 1, 2013)

Critical Kush 6ft. 10 inches tall


----------



## lykarckstar420 (Aug 1, 2013)

lucky for me the lady at the nursery also grows and rec. this stuff


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 1, 2013)

View attachment 2759057View attachment 2759058


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 1, 2013)

lykarckstar420 said:


> lucky for me the lady at the nursery also grows and rec. this stuff View attachment 2759049


What's the active ingredient in that?


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 1, 2013)

mainegirl said:


> View attachment 2759057View attachment 2759060View attachment 2759064View attachment 2759058


Looks like some kinda mold or rot. Doesn't look healthy.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Aug 1, 2013)

The picture I posted a few days ago of my dyna widow is not available at any seed bank. I made that last year. Bubble berry female crossed with blue widow male. I've already harvested the mother. Smokes as good as it looks. Very potent and tasty. Extremly sticky, sucks trimming.


----------



## uhm uhh wut? (Aug 1, 2013)

View attachment 2759103 here is a nice shot of my row of 3, kinda hard to see the third


----------



## doubletake (Aug 1, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> One of my Artichoke Plants..
> One of my Plants in a Box..
> Another plant in a box i planted hella late..


Man I love artichoke is it too late to grow them now in southern Cali and how long do they take till harvest?


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

mainegirl said:


> View attachment 2759057View attachment 2759060View attachment 2759064View attachment 2759058


 looks like to much P & K and a bad mite problem.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> 2 tsp=1 Tbsp........about.
> 1 tsp is like 5 ml, and 1 Tbsp is just under 15.


 3 tsp = 1Tsbp = 15 mil [h=2]Conversion Table [US, UK, Metric][/h]









































1/40.752.758.255.2515.75 7.7523.251/21.50395.516.50 8243/42.253.259.755.7517.25 8.2524.75133.510.506188.525.501.253.753.7511.256.2518.758.7526.251.54.504126.519.50927 1.755.254.2512.756.7520.259.2527.75264.513.507219.528.502.256.754.7514.257.2521.759.7529.252.57.505157.522.501030


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> ay tws are you sure its one tbsp and not 1-2 tea spoons per gallon


 with thuracide BT it's 1 Tbsp per gallon.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm not sure if my mothers are gonna flower correctly. I'm worried theres ambient light being cast on them; too much for them to flower.

Got this tree set up going now. Hoping to see buds asap. =S


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 1, 2013)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Looks like some kinda mold or rot. Doesn't look healthy.


 yeah, kinda looks like grey mold to me. I'm trying to rescue an ice clone from it right now.


----------



## helheim (Aug 1, 2013)

just thought i'd throw some updated pix up here of my girls. under 15 hours of daylight now, and will be under 14 in a couple weeks. not sure if i should cover them in the morning to force flowering or not, but potential for an early frost is starting to make me consider it (have never done anything like that, i have some concerns about it)

these have been in the ground since the end of may, all organic compost and an off the shelf potting soil, with a little peat moss to break up the clay heavy soil, and nothing but tap water from the hose.

we've had minimal grasshoppers this year, so far. just a few nymphs out in the yard, think i've spotted maybe about 10 of them over the last 3 weeks. pretty sparse, which is fantastic. 2 years ago they destroyed my trainwreck just weeks before harvest.

pretty poor these days, but might need to consider adding some nutes in the next week or so to prep for flowering.

i welcome any sort of tips/suggestions on how to go about achieving a bountiful harvest!



happy gardening


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

They look great. good job


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well guys I've been posting about my preference of mold prevention over cure without having realised some of my plants have leaf spot disease, on the two biggest plants I noticed it on the bottom foliage some days ago and to be honest thought it was a def, I guess there were a half dozen leaves and I ripped them off, after some googling this evening I found some pics and now I gotta try and minimise the damage.
I have Bordeaux mixture ready to go at first light, I'm thinking if I up the ph to 8.0+ with liquid silicon as well that might help also.Yesterday I sprayed with an antibacterial garlic based insect repellant concentrate with antifungal properties so that may also help a little.
Between the insects, mould and the weather I am facing an uphill battle.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 1, 2013)

I do believe the air is going to be mighty sweet smelling come harvest time, well done guys...all of you.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Well guys I've been posting about my preference of mold prevention over cure without having realised some of my plants have leaf spot disease, on the two biggest plants I noticed it on the bottom foliage some days ago and to be honest thought it was a def, I guess there were a half dozen leaves and I ripped them off, after some googling this evening I found some pics and now I gotta try and minimise the damage.
> I have Bordeaux mixture ready to go at first light, I'm thinking if I up the ph to 8.0+ with liquid silicon as well that might help also.Yesterday I sprayed with an antibacterial garlic based insect repellant concentrate with antifungal properties so that may also help a little.
> Between the insects, mould and the weather I am facing an uphill battle.View attachment 2759465


 Here's a link that I hope helps https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=184996 And here's Jesicad's battle with it, sounds like she's doing ok . https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/658156-island-afghani-juan-stumbleweed-iiwarp-6.html#post9368747 Good luck ! Hope u win !


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> Here's a link that I hope helps https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=184996 And here's Jesicad's battle with it, sounds like she's doing ok . https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/658156-island-afghani-juan-stumbleweed-iiwarp-6.html#post9368747 Good luck ! Hope u win !


Thanks for that.
It doesn't seem too bad yet, the crappy weather started about 10 days ago and I noticed the leaves about a week ago.
There is no cure so control is the only hope.
I'll spray the 8 ph bordeaux and I'll knock up a neem mix for the soil and then I'll order some herfomyc and keep a close eye.
http://www.fruithillfarm.com/p-562-herfomyc-l.aspx


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

what sucks about that stuff is it will always be in the dirt. I haven't read in depth enough as to how to keep it away year after year.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> what sucks about that stuff is it will always be in the dirt. I haven't read in depth enough as to how to keep it away year after year.


There isn't much one can do when guerilla growing except find a new location, even then plants are at the mercy of more succeptible local flora no matter where they are, I guess the weather has an effect on whether it activates or stays dormant so there are a lot of factors and it's stacked against the grower.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've read on the link you posted that some guys have been searching for a couple of years but haven't found anything to eradicate it.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 1, 2013)

quick question. are all the CA growers weeks into flowering? I'm in MI & still in veg with no hairs at all.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 1, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> quick question. are all the CA growers weeks into flowering? I'm in MI & still in veg with no hairs at all.


I am in Cali and 2 of the 4 strains are flowering, the other 2 are still vegging. I guess it depends on the strain.

Peace
FM


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 1, 2013)

ya im 2 weeks in on my kush, and my other 2 photo's are still preflowering
.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am in Cali and 2 of the 4 strains are flowering, the other 2 are still vegging. I guess it depends on the strain.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Ya man, me too, at the beginning of May, I put my Bag, Purple Kush, and Diesel out, and about a month later they all had been flowering for 2 weeks, but the Diesel reverted and just now is starting to throw pistils again.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 1, 2013)

dude you wrote that as i was typing mine in so crazy hahaha


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

Everything I have are a week or more into flowering cept the scrog who looks to be just starting.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

Show us some pics Charles, your garden is shweeeeet !


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> Everything I have are a week or more into flowering cept the scrog who looks to be just starting.


Really, I knew I was putting mine out early, with 15 hrs/ day of sun, but I figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 1, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> quick question. are all the CA growers weeks into flowering? I'm in MI & still in veg with no hairs at all.


Mine are stacking on the leaves and stretching hard but no true flowers just yet. I had lights up till the 22nd though.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

2 clone strains just kept flowering and are a couple of weeks away from harvest and I had one seedling go into flower, get half way out and go back to flower, my worse plant. Everythig else vegged pretty good. I didn't think Mothers day weekend was to early and around 14 hrs but we don't get much more then 14.5.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 1, 2013)

Football season is coming up soon, along with a bitching harvest.... GO NINERS!
*smaller purple crack pictured


----------



## hexthat (Aug 1, 2013)

i broke my cam.... somehow from holding down to buttons at once it opened up a menu and then i clicked something and it started making noises and now it cant focus correctly 0_0


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i broke my cam.... somehow from holding down to buttons at once it opened up a menu and then i clicked something and it started making noises and now it cant focus correctly 0_0


Wanna borrow my hammer?


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> Show us some pics Charles, your garden is shweeeeet !


I will post some in the morn.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 1, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2759533
> Football season is coming up soon, along with a bitching harvest.... GO NINERS!
> *smaller purple crack pictured


like what u said except that niner shit! GO LIONS!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i broke my cam.... somehow from holding down to buttons at once it opened up a menu and then i clicked something and it started making noises and now it cant focus correctly 0_0


 is your hedge one plant ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2759533
> Football season is coming up soon, along with a bitching harvest.... GO NINERS!
> *smaller purple crack pictured





charles lewis said:


> like what u said except that niner shit! GO LIONS!!


 GO CHARGERS !


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> GO CHARGERS !


Dam SD fans, LOL.
Only reason I say that is I miss the 9er games with my buddy when I was there.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

I hear there's been a whole lot of changes .


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> I hear there's been a whole lot of changes .


IDk man, it's been over 9 years since I've been there.


----------



## TWS (Aug 1, 2013)

The team Baka the team not the town. lol If they got rid of Kaiding and Rivers they'll be doing better. lol


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 2, 2013)

Just back from spraying the bordeaux mixture, I added liquid silicon and the ph was pretty high, I also had a strong neem solution which I sprayed the top of the soil with, not sure how effective it will be but anyway.
I plucked a ton of leaves from the bigger bushier plants, the leaves weren't overrun with it but many showed signs like one or two little white spots and others with a few brown specks.
My WW with 6-7 nodes now has only the top 4 sets of leaves, the bottom 3 were yellowed with brown spots, also 1 of the LSD's had it contracted also and she lost her first 3 sets of leaves also.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 2, 2013)

Did my first BT spray this evening. I haven't seen any caterpillars or caterpillar damage since I plucked and squished three last week...I'm sure I haven't seen the last of them though, so BT will be a regular thing.

I got a new product in today from kelp4less.com, their Extreme Blend. It combines Humic and Fulvic acids, Amino acids and kelp. It's super concentrated too, you make a concentrate of 8 dry ounces to a gallon of water, then use 1 ounce of concentrate per gallon of water. That's 256 ounces of concentrate per pound...worth $11? I think so if it works half as good as they claim. 

Once again I must proclaim my thanks to jozikins for mentioning kelp4less here, that place has everything but the kitchen sink...and if they had that, you can bet it'd be water soluble and easy to use.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 2, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Did my first BT spray this evening. I haven't seen any caterpillars or caterpillar damage since I plucked and squished three last week...I'm sure I haven't seen the last of them though, so BT will be a regular thing.
> 
> I got a new product in today from kelp4less.com, their Extreme Blend. It combines Humic and Fulvic acids, Amino acids and kelp. It's super concentrated too, you make a concentrate of 8 dry ounces to a gallon of water, then use 1 ounce of concentrate per gallon of water. That's 256 ounces of concentrate per pound...worth $11? I think so if it works half as good as they claim.
> 
> Once again I must proclaim my thanks to jozikins for mentioning kelp4less here, that place has everything but the kitchen sink...and if they had that, you can bet it'd be water soluble and easy to use.


I have just bought some BT as well, haven't used it yet though, do you spray the whole plant?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what the experienced growers here do, but yeah I just sprayed the whole plant. Figured better safe than sorry. If there's a better way, I'm sure someone will chime in, these outdoor guys are a good lot.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 2, 2013)

I guess you're right, I don't think it's a systemic solution so the all the foliage probably has to be covered.
I know I have them but haven't seen any yet so will check tomorrow and if the garlic stuff hasn't worked I'll be using it then.


----------



## ant88 (Aug 2, 2013)

update on my bagseed grow, harvest aug 17-18


----------



## gioua (Aug 2, 2013)

ant88 said:


> update on my bagseed grow, harvest aug 17-18View attachment 2759941View attachment 2759942View attachment 2759943View attachment 2759944View attachment 2759945View attachment 2759946View attachment 2759947View attachment 2759948



How big are these girls? Flowers look great too.. love that stage of growth...


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 2, 2013)

ant88 said:


> update on my bagseed grow, harvest aug 17-18View attachment 2759941View attachment 2759942View attachment 2759943View attachment 2759944View attachment 2759945View attachment 2759946View attachment 2759947View attachment 2759948


I'd say you have about 4 weeks left on that one in my opinion. I wouldn't pull it until at least the first week of Sept maybe the second.


----------



## ant88 (Aug 2, 2013)

gioua they are 1.5-2 foot tall, i spent alot of time lst on them cause i thought i would finish in my grow tent... had to throw them outdoors two weeks into flowering.


----------



## ant88 (Aug 2, 2013)

thanks for the tip angry! i might just hold off but they have been flowering 42 days already, so im not sure


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 2, 2013)

ant88 said:


> thanks for the tip angry! i might just hold off but they have been flowering 42 days already, so im not sure


Not a problem. I'd hate to see you pull too early. It's looking nice but still has a lot of swelling to do.


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 2, 2013)

thanks I have been using Neem oil and hydrogen peroxide it was worse looking i guess its getting better?


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 2, 2013)

i have been feeding 20/20/20 in veg


----------



## Trippy guy (Aug 2, 2013)

What cause marijuana leaves to turn yellow the the edges and fill chrispy​


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I guess you're right, I don't think it's a systemic solution so the all the foliage probably has to be covered.
> I know I have them but haven't seen any yet so will check tomorrow and if the garlic stuff hasn't worked I'll be using it then.


 It's not, and be sure you get the inside growth and your buds really good.


ant88 said:


> thanks for the tip angry! i might just hold off but they have been flowering 42 days already, so im not sure


 Generally 8-9 weeks is the shortest but this will vary upon strain and length of direct sun, when the buds have a greyish tint and not a sugary look and feel firm and dry to the touch is when your trichomes have turned cloudy to amber.


Trippy guy said:


> What cause marijuana leaves to turn yellow the the edges and fill chrispy​


 not enough nitrogen or over watering.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> It's not, and be sure you get the inside growth and your buds really good.


What would you recommend as a good BT spraying regimen? Once a week, more/less?


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2013)

from reading the sun pretty much deteriorates it in a week


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 2, 2013)

i have been spraying my safer caterpillar killer every 3 days at a teaspoon a gallon, and i havent seen another motha fucking caterpillar since the 3rd use. Caterpillars suck ass, so get it treated.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> from reading the sun pretty much deteriorates it in a week


Thanks. Once a week was the plan, looks like I'll stick with that.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 2, 2013)

my two auto's, bigger one is 24 days old 
Top of the auto 
Jabba Stash


----------



## hexthat (Aug 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wanna borrow my hammer?


im hoping i might accidentally fix it pressing random buttons everytime i use it



TWS said:


> is your hedge one plant ?


yeah its all purple kush but multi clones so kind separate plants but not really


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2013)

oh ok. They are not one plant. I was gonna say , hell of a nice LST hedge. Very low cover. awesome !


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> my two auto's, bigger one is 24 days old
> Top of the auto
> Jabba Stash


nice pool scape. you have some coin into it.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 2, 2013)

^^^^u two must have the same poolscaper


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 2, 2013)

Need refreshments for clearing up the bullshit


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 2, 2013)

Dammit RIU, that post deserves more rep!


----------



## fumble (Aug 2, 2013)

I just love your avatar Jozi


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 2, 2013)

fumble said:


> I just love your avatar Jozi


Thanks, that picture is of me when I must have been stoned out of my gourd and at least a little drunk. That was at my old place, the official party house of Canyon Lake. You can see my super-stoned artwork on the walls behind me, lol.


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2013)

The Gogi og   I tucked one more time. Think it will be the last one . The screen is just about full .


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> The Gogi og   I tucked one more time. Think it will be the last one . The screen is just about full .



" tucked one more time. Think it will be the last one" that should be your signature quote lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 2, 2013)

imma gonna start a new account.... " Last Tuck "


----------



## Damnecro (Aug 3, 2013)

end of july


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

They look great ! what is the first one on the left with the huge leafs ?


----------



## Damnecro (Aug 3, 2013)

its an obama cut I got from a another local grower, it is good stuff but lil sensitive to stress which just makes it bud.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 3, 2013)

What it looks like when a complete n00b tries to grow...


But with what I've gleaned from you guys, I'm making progress.


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

Your sandbagging Mr Rison. Those girls look great . Gots we bit of fuzzie wobbles on them. lol they look happy.


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

Damnecro said:


> its an obama cut I got from a another local grower, it is good stuff but lil sensitive to stress which just makes it bud.


 I had some Obama from a club one time. That shit was stinky ! Do you know what it's lineage is. I guess I could google it. Wondering what makes those huge leafs. Is it a clone only strain ?


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 3, 2013)

TWS said:


> Your sandbagging Mr Rison. Those girls look great . Gots we bit of fuzzie wobbles on them. lol they look happy.


LOL maybe just a bit, this is my 2nd go around and I'm no where close to the time some have put into this...I'm just happy they're growing


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Aug 3, 2013)

trying out my new sig...


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

LOL !


----------



## Grobda (Aug 3, 2013)

First Harlequin, the rest Kandy Kush. Western Washington newbie deck grow.

View attachment 2761449View attachment 2761450View attachment 2761451View attachment 2761452


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 3, 2013)

Grobda said:


> First Harlequin, the rest Kandy Kush. Western Washington newbie deck grow.
> 
> View attachment 2761449whereView attachment 2761451View attachment 2761452


where did you get your kandy kush seeds? thanks


----------



## Grobda (Aug 3, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> where did you get your kandy kush seeds? thanks


Clones from a local collective.


----------



## hoonry (Aug 3, 2013)

my blue dream - I feel like she's slowed down because she's rootbound. next year I will start with more soil (a yard and a half instead of a yard), go wider and shallower with my holes, and use an "expandable" container. by default rather than design this year I used cmu blocks as a container on this one plant. it struck me a few days ago that with blocks, or boards that you can move, every time you feel like yer girl's roots has hit the sides, you can just keep widening yer container and adding more soil - right up until you feel like her roots can grow no longer - prolly at the end of the stretch. I don't care how big your smart pot is - your plant's roots will eventually find the side of it and stop that amazing lateral turbo growth that provides us with these plus size plants.


----------



## fumble (Aug 3, 2013)

bwahahahaha!!!

...nice sig Balls


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 3, 2013)

hoonry said:


> my blue dream - I feel like she's slowed down because she's rootbound. next year I will start with more soil (a yard and a half instead of a yard), go wider and shallower with my holes, and use an "expandable" container. by default rather than design this year I used cmu blocks as a container on this one plant. it struck me a few days ago that with blocks, or boards that you can move, every time you feel like yer girl's roots has hit the sides, you can just keep widening yer container and adding more soil - right up until you feel like her roots can grow no longer - prolly at the end of the stretch. I don't care how big your smart pot is - your plant's roots will eventually find the side of it and stop that amazing lateral turbo growth that provides us with these plus size plants.View attachment 2761489


Fucking awesome man. Should be a shit load of bomb BD.


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

hoonry said:


> my blue dream - I feel like she's slowed down because she's rootbound. next year I will start with more soil (a yard and a half instead of a yard), go wider and shallower with my holes, and use an "expandable" container. by default rather than design this year I used cmu blocks as a container on this one plant. it struck me a few days ago that with blocks, or boards that you can move, every time you feel like yer girl's roots has hit the sides, you can just keep widening yer container and adding more soil - right up until you feel like her roots can grow no longer - prolly at the end of the stretch. I don't care how big your smart pot is - your plant's roots will eventually find the side of it and stop that amazing lateral turbo growth that provides us with these plus size plants.View attachment 2761489


 She Deserves a full spread ! Im Jelly !


----------



## Grobda (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, 2 posts in one day. The girls (and bag seed plants of questionable sex) didn't have room to breathe in the little Fred Meyer greenhouse on our deck so we expanded the same area a little. If nothing else it will keep the Western WA rain off of them 

View attachment 2761721


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

Grobda said:


> Wow, 2 posts in one day. The girls (and bag seed plants of questionable sex) didn't have room to breathe in the little Fred Meyer greenhouse on our deck so we expanded the same area a little. If nothing else it will keep the Western WA rain off of them
> 
> View attachment 2761721


 ohhhh shit ! nice set up ! you gave me an Idea ! LOL wonder if mine would look obvious from the street ! lol That's sweet .


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

Grobda said:


> First Harlequin, the rest Kandy Kush. Western Washington newbie deck grow.
> 
> View attachment 2761449View attachment 2761450View attachment 2761451View attachment 2761452


 looking good ! load up on the N before they start flowering. Pic one looks like it could use some and the other ones look to be just even .


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 3, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> yeah, kinda looks like grey mold to me. I'm trying to rescue an ice clone from it right now.


How are you removing the grey mold??


----------



## HTP (Aug 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> 2 tsp=1 Tbsp........about.
> 1 tsp is like 5 ml, and 1 Tbsp is just under 15.


3tsp = 1tbl
2tbl = 1oz
8oz = 1cup
128oz = 1 gallon


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 3, 2013)

Open Show and Tell of a different kind....

Took my son fishing at Lake Skinner and we killed it! We rented a boat and fished all morning till mid afternoon when it started to get too hot. Fish Tacos this weekend!

View attachment 2761843

Peace
FM


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 3, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Open Show and Tell of a different kind....
> 
> Took my son fishing at Lake Skinner and we killed it! We rented a boat and fished all morning till mid afternoon when it started to get too hot. Fish Tacos this weekend!
> 
> ...


Freshwater Stripers? Or something else?


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

nice stripper catch Fm. what did they bite ? I wanna go !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 3, 2013)

TWS said:


> nice stripper catch Fm. what did they bite ? I wanna go !


Chicken Liver. We go early morning so its not so hot, rent a boat and catch (not fish). Diamond Valley is too expensive so we go to Skinner.

@baka, you are correct
Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

I wanna go. what's the bag and slot limit ? how are they to eat ? Never had stripper. I'll buy . LOL what pound line too ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 3, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Chicken Liver. We go early morning so its not so hot, rent a boat and catch (not fish). Diamond Valley is too expensive so we go to Skinner.
> 
> @baka, you are correct
> Peace
> FM


Dammit
I miss the trips for saltwater bass!


----------



## fumble (Aug 3, 2013)

lol TWS...never had a stripper huh?


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

LOL. I won't edit that. LOL  But actually no. But I'm kinda partial to stippers and cocaine. lol.  Good catch, no pun there .lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 3, 2013)

hey guys, been a while since i pic updated here. maybe like a week.
so ive had to yank like 2-3 6 foot males from the garden. a very sad experience.lol
out of about 10 i had 4 males, 4 females and 2 unkown gender.
1 male was a kush and looking so good i brought it to another home and that will run
its course. maybe for some breeding, just snag a few beans for next season etc.

Pics

- Got one of my baby in the 40 gal georgina. is now massive looks like a christmas tree.
-The huge jack herra with like 9 heads. not showing gender yet. praying for female.
-my 5 Autoflowers i got going on day 4 testing the strain for a buddy Northern lightsX Big bud.
-pic of my clone dome. got 3 clones i took from the plants im sure are female as well as 10 Girlscout cookie seeds 
just cracking to their day 0 lol.
- My sativa Dom bag seed.
- a group shot. i posted a pic about a month ago and the same group had 6 plants instead of 3. 3 of the 6 were male. so sad cuz they were all so damn tall and wide.
-A close up shot of the little jack herra that i believe to be a pheno. looks dank.
- and lastly a sad fat kid (me) holding the 6 foot i yanked the other day lol.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice stripers man, i dont really care for skinner to much but looks like you got a nice stringer, and ya diamond sucks ass, I like hitting up lake dixon and lake poway during the trout season. So much fun, me and my pops would catch are limit in and hour or 2 easy. theres also this nice neighborhood lake near me that is friggen awesome for large mouths, big ones. check this one out


----------



## TWS (Aug 3, 2013)

You guys are making my fishing bug get giddy !


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 3, 2013)

TWS said:


> You guys are making my fishing bug get giddy !


This.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 4, 2013)

The Lakes in Menifee?


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 4, 2013)

no this is down in temec


----------



## TWS (Aug 4, 2013)

the duck pond ?


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 4, 2013)

Right behind the duck pond, next door to the sports park


----------



## hoonry (Aug 4, 2013)

It never stops amazing me what a tiny little clone can turn into in 7 short months. and to think with the right strain, environment, and care, you can grow something that makes this plant looks small! hey thanks for the rep TWS and to everybody else who has pumped up my ego this summer -I love seeing everybody else's progress on here and seeing how people approach their grows. the common theme I see a lot, and subscribe to myself, is "well, next year I'll try this..." never stop improving!


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 4, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2762654View attachment 2762659it never stops amazing me what a tiny little clone can turn into in 7 short months. And to think with the right strain, environment, and care, you can grow something that makes this plant looks small! Hey thanks for the rep tws and to everybody else who has pumped up my ego this summer -i love seeing everybody else's progress on here and seeing how people approach their grows. The common theme i see a lot, and subscribe to myself, is "well, next year i'll try this..." never stop improving!


 nice n greennnn looks good


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 4, 2013)

@hoonry that blue dream is a beast man. I need to get her back in my garden 'next year' lol. Good growning man.


----------



## texastiger707 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey everyone, here are new pics of my outdoor cherry bomb.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 4, 2013)

i ran out of rockwool lollipoping PK row so i only touched 2 of the bushes


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2762654View attachment 2762659It never stops amazing me what a tiny little clone can turn into in 7 short months. and to think with the right strain, environment, and care, you can grow something that makes this plant looks small! hey thanks for the rep TWS and to everybody else who has pumped up my ego this summer -I love seeing everybody else's progress on here and seeing how people approach their grows. the common theme I see a lot, and subscribe to myself, is "well, next year I'll try this..." never stop improving!


Blow it up and show it large man, you should be proud!


----------



## 5150 (Aug 4, 2013)

The stretch has just started for me. 

enjoy


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

5150 said:


> The stretch has just started for me.
> 
> enjoy


OK, those are monsters, but I gotta ask what is the 55 gal. drum for?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK, those are monsters, but I gotta ask what is the 55 gal. drum for?


Scale?


----------



## 5150 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK, those are monsters, but I gotta ask what is the 55 gal. drum for?


Just for size comparison. I do mix my ferts in it though. Although I have used zero ferts to date. All natural backyard soil with heavy perlite. The potted plant is 50/50 natural soil with Fox Farm OF soil and about 40% perlite mixed in.

My 2013 grow here https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/671545-5150s-backyard-2013-a-6.html


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 4, 2013)

5150 said:


> Just for size comparison. I do mix my ferts in it though. Although I have used zero ferts to date. All natural backyard soil with heavy perlite. The potted plant is 50/50 natural soil with Fox Farm OF soil and about 40% perlite mixed in.


That was my first thought, just for size reference.
Do you have a valve in the bottom so you can fill your watering container? Or do you just tilt it and pour?
Be careful of rust that might form inside between uses.


----------



## 5150 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> That was my first thought, just for size reference.
> Do you have a valve in the bottom so you can fill your watering container? Or do you just tilt it and pour?
> Be careful of rust that might form inside between uses.


I just dip in a 2g watering can. The barrel has some kind of brick color red liner. when not using for ferts I collect my beer cans in it. I have to dump out the last few gallon though. I just pick a plant and tilt it over.


----------



## 5150 (Aug 4, 2013)

also about no ferts so far? I would tell you to look at my avatar pic. That plant was grown with 2 bags of FFOF soil and perlite. We all know 2 bags will not grow plant that big. I have Nitrogen gobs in my backyard soil. This is the first year I went 100% backyard soil. I also got last start after my first 12 clones flowered on me. I think these went into the ground June 1st or fathers day. Best thing I did was start over with new clones. The one I did keep is still stunted and growing single leafs.

I just do not know whats going to happen in flower. I know stretch will be very cool. I will probbaly feed flower ferts. Buds may be leafy for I seen that in the past. It is what it is. at some point you just have to much N.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2013)

5150 said:


> Just for size comparison. I do mix my ferts in it though. Although I have used zero ferts to date. All natural backyard soil with heavy perlite. The potted plant is 50/50 natural soil with Fox Farm OF soil and about 40% perlite mixed in.
> 
> My 2013 grow here https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/671545-5150s-backyard-2013-a-6.html


That must be some awesome dirt you've got there. 

My backyard soil is garbage, but my plan is to amend with a bunch of goodies in winter/early spring with crab shell meal, kelp meal, azomite, dolomite...forgetting what else I want to add. Also planning on a good bit of coir to improve airation and drainage. The best laid plans of mice and men...


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 4, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guys, been a while since i pic updated here. maybe like a week.
> so ive had to yank like 2-3 6 foot males from the garden. a very sad experience.lol
> out of about 10 i had 4 males, 4 females and 2 unkown gender.
> 1 male was a kush and looking so good i brought it to another home and that will run
> ...


found a funny picture today when my mom was looking thru pics.
my old man has been growing for about 30 yrs. always like 1 or 2 plants outdoor for his own use.
nothing crazy. but he tought me the basics. so i guess u could call me a 2nd generation grower lol.
A funny pic of him in his Airforce hat next to his first plant. looks sativa lol. Circa de 1978
funny to think back then that plant was prolly 5% now we have 20% + thank god.

keep it green peeps.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 5, 2013)

took 60 cuttings off the lower branchs that didnt get any light off these two, need lots more rockwool to finish the others


----------



## Carmarelo (Aug 5, 2013)

Things are getting a bit wild! Going to be a lot of maintenance for these ladies 


Herrar


Vortex


I'm really liking this Romulan#3. Thanks Wooten!

Old Skool mang
[video=youtube;mfgf3pdh1xc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfgf3pdh1xc[/video]

 friends. Let's do this! Lots of great grows from all over California, keep producing!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 5, 2013)

Cali love...


----------



## fumble (Aug 5, 2013)

gotta have it


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 5, 2013)

Let's do a recap, were in the stretch faze, bio thrive bloom nutes has started along with cal/mag n every other waterin bio-marine but I wanted to touch back n show from the start


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 5, 2013)

Amazing what we can do when we are motivated isn't it?


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 5, 2013)

hey guys.. FINALLY got my buddy to send me a pic of my baby from last yr. ive gone thru like 5 phones since last yr so i could never keep a pic that long.
but he still had it. been asking him to send me for fucking weeks. actually smoked a blizz with him yesteday and hes like ill send it since im standing next to u
im like good call. i wake up to realize i still dont fucking have it. text him and thankfully he sent lol.

now last yr i was only tending to 1 -2 plants not 10 so i babied this one . topped religiously from 4th node. and just water and our natural compost soil
in the garden. not a drop of nutrient. pulled just about 9 oz. shes glorious lol. hoping to break my 9oz record this yr with my 40 gal container. well see

the 2 pics.

last yrs baby id say 3 weeks into flowering out of about 7-9 weeks. and the champion for my biggest yield.
and the other pic is my 40 gal confirmed female from this yr. the contender. 

im rooting for contender haha cuz i finished smoking the champion some time ago lol


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 5, 2013)

Ken's GDP from seedHuckleberry Kush (there ya go TWS) shes a beasttttt


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2013)

Crap man ! I can't wait to see her flower and the smells ! She's huge.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 5, 2013)

Midnight Express =G13 Labs Pineapple Express x Black Rose from Breeders Boutique

View attachment 2764219View attachment 2764220


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 5, 2013)

TWS said:


> Crap man ! I can't wait to see her flower and the smells ! She's huge.


 were gonna see, very strong plant very pleased! I got four of them out there so we might see some different phenos!!!! only got four out of a 10 pack so u might wanna pop a couple extra when u do your indoor run but I got another 10 pack to go too!


----------



## fumble (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey Angry, TWS  How's it going? Nice pics there Angry


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Fumble. I have been keeping a low profile this summer.


----------



## fumble (Aug 5, 2013)

that's cool. I'm trying - somewhat lol. I made medicated ice cream


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> that's cool. I'm trying - somewhat lol. I made medicated ice cream


*wipes drool from chin*

Sounds awesome.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> that's cool. I'm trying - somewhat lol. I made medicated ice cream


Aw hells no! I don't even want to see it. I would be coma'd for a week if I got anywhere near it. LOL That's awesome that you are branching out! I see you made it to Walmart to grab an ice cream machine?


----------



## fumble (Aug 5, 2013)

yes sir  Now I'm thinking I need a bigger one lol. It def limits the amount you eat. Like, I can't just sit down and eat a half gallon of it - not if I wanna wake the next day anyway lol


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 5, 2013)

LOL Those are the ones that you will have to vend in those small cups like we used to get at baseball games! 

http://www.icecreamsource.com/assets/images/MicroDaries/Cedar Crest/SingleServing/CC_Van_cup_lg.jpg


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> were gonna see, very strong plant very pleased! I got four of them out there so we might see some different phenos!!!! only got four out of a 10 pack so u might wanna pop a couple extra when u do your indoor run but I got another 10 pack to go too!


 Yea I popped three for OD this year and ended up 0/3. I hope I end up with a few out of my 7 left. Watch those things closely. The Pre 12 had some herm issues. Probably not a issue outdoors though.


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> Hey Angry, TWS  How's it going? Nice pics there Angry


 Hi fumbles, Angry. All is good. Did I hear Ice cream ? What flavors ? Strawberry Kush ? I hope we can all get together this year. You see Treemans stopped in ?


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> that's cool. I'm trying - somewhat lol. I made medicated ice cream


 mmm did u use hash oil or what? I need to make me some a few yrs ago I had some medicated ice cream, I couldn't stop eatin it and it hit me all at once I was heavily medicatedddd lol, it tasted so good thou! mmmmmmm


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> that's cool. I'm trying - somewhat lol. I made medicated ice cream


 we wanna see !


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 5, 2013)

I 2nd that!


----------



## fumble (Aug 5, 2013)

lol...I took the trim that I made butter with and soaked it in heavy cream. Two Two 2 hits in one lol...It did taste heavily of weed, but yummmmmy! It was cookies and cream flavor. I think I will do chocolate mint next. Both hide the weed taste very well. Those are the cups I was picturing Angry


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 5, 2013)

HAHA! I think those would be the perfect size for a 4-6 dose amount right?


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> lol...I took the trim that I made butter with and soaked it in heavy cream. Two Two 2 hits in one lol...It did taste heavily of weed, but yummmmmy! It was cookies and cream flavor. I think I will do chocolate mint next. Both hide the weed taste very well. Those are the cups I was picturing Angry


 sounds yummy im jealous, u ever thought about doin it with keif? thinkin about doin a dry ice method and usin all I get from that into some special medicated ice cream!!! my mouths waterin just thinkin about it


----------



## TWS (Aug 5, 2013)

Bodhi's Tranquil Elephantizer    Afgahn kush x Black Domina   Phatt n' Fruity  Greenhouse  The Turvy  Sunset in the desert


----------



## fumble (Aug 6, 2013)

Well...I slept all night - without a hash cap - so I would say more like an 8 to 10 dose  mmm hmm



angryblackman said:


> HAHA! I think those would be the perfect size for a 4-6 dose amount right?


----------



## fumble (Aug 6, 2013)

That is def a good option, and the preferable one, but for me, it is better - umm... financially? - to use the trim I squeeze out from making butter. I do use dry ice hash though, in many different fashions. It is liquid gold though and hard to come by.



biscuitkid said:


> sounds yummy im jealous, u ever thought about doin it with keif? thinkin about doin a dry ice method and usin all I get from that into some special medicated ice cream!!! my mouths waterin just thinkin about it


----------



## fumble (Aug 6, 2013)

TWS...what else is there to say but Got Damn!!!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 6, 2013)

ALL GLORY TO THE TWS GREENHOUSE! A mere legend to commoners, however, we hath been blessed with a cannabis farmer's nobility; therefore, we know the legends to be true. 


... sorry, I've been smoking TWS' hash.


----------



## OZAK47 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Dankoala (Aug 6, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> View attachment 2765191View attachment 2765192View attachment 2765193View attachment 2765195View attachment 2765196View attachment 2765198View attachment 2765199View attachment 2765200View attachment 2765201View attachment 2765203View attachment 2765205View attachment 2765206View attachment 2765207View attachment 2765208View attachment 2765209View attachment 2765210View attachment 2765211View attachment 2765212View attachment 2765213View attachment 2765214View attachment 2765215View attachment 2765216View attachment 2765217View attachment 2765218View attachment 2765219View attachment 2765220View attachment 2765221View attachment 2765222View attachment 2765223View attachment 2765224View attachment 2765225View attachment 2765226


Fuckin A man! Thats That Shit I Like Haa! Kudoos Bro!*


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 6, 2013)

Just working on a whole lot of netting and tucking. Life is good


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 6, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2765282 Just working on a whole lot of netting and tucking. Life is good


 Nice Bushes! yesssssss


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 6, 2013)

After the above pics I feel like the PeeWee in the locker room.
This is the only pic that would upload but it is the biggest anyway.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2765282 Just working on a whole lot of netting and tucking. Life is good


 wow ! nice !


----------



## Dibbsey (Aug 6, 2013)

im 6'3. all indica, the one is about 7'3 i'd estimate. field planted there are 8 havent been topped or super cropped its personal and i just want 1 big main cola. potted are more bushy and need to be tied down. 100% collected kush seeds 100% female. all have 2-4 white hairs on colas. another site of planted don't have pictures cause there are 20 spread out didnt wanna take a picture of each of them all also female and range from 2 feet - 5feet. all indica far in swampy forest alot of different bugs hate them.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> ALL GLORY TO THE TWS GREENHOUSE! A mere legend to commoners, however, we hath been blessed with a cannabis farmer's nobility; therefore, we know the legends to be true.
> 
> 
> ... sorry, I've been smoking TWS' hash.


 LOL ! your post fits your avatar ! waaaaa !  That hash sure helps me go to sleep with my back spasm I have had since Friday and can barely walk .  Frikin pills make me feel like puke.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

Dibbsey said:


> View attachment 2765385View attachment 2765387View attachment 2765392im 6'3. all indica, the one is about 7'3 i'd estimate. field planted there are 8 havent been topped or super cropped its personal and i just want 1 big main cola. potted are more bushy and need to be tied down. 100% collected kush seeds 100% female. all have 2-4 white hairs on colas. another site of planted don't have pictures cause there are 20 spread out didnt wanna take a picture of each of them all also female and range from 2 feet - 5feet. all indica far in swampy forest alot of different bugs hate them.


 Thanks for sharing. all natural !


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello from the Rockies of Colorado. After the bushes I have seen In this thread, I feel silly posting, but hey who cares the size of the plant? Damn fun growing them regardless of where or how you are doing it. Here is our first ever outdoor grow, we kept them in pots this year. Next year, they will be going in smart pots and maybe some in the ground. We also started late, we popped seeds in late June and beginning of July, so they are not by big. The last pic shows them about 3 weeks ago, the first and second are from this week and the third is a top shot. Also no signs of flower yet, probably not until Sept when the seasons start to change.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 6, 2013)

I now have 4 girls over 6ft 


When would you typically stop adding the nutes, is it strain specific or more based on "feel".


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> View attachment 2765467View attachment 2765466View attachment 2765465View attachment 2765464
> 
> Hello from the Rockies of Colorado. After the bushes I have seen In this thread, I feel silly posting, but hey who cares the size of the plant? Damn fun growing them regardless of where or how you are doing it. Here is our first ever outdoor grow, we kept them in pots this year. Next year, they will be going in smart pots and maybe some in the ground. We also started late, we popped seeds in late June and beginning of July, so they are not by big. The last pic shows them about 3 weeks ago, the first and second are from this week and the third is a top shot. Also no signs of flower yet, probably not until Sept when the seasons start to change.


 Great job ! you should make that fire ring into a raised box planter ! go big or go home ! lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I now have 4 girls over 6ft
> View attachment 2765468View attachment 2765469View attachment 2765470View attachment 2765471View attachment 2765472View attachment 2765473View attachment 2765474
> 
> When would you typically stop adding the nutes, is it strain specific or more based on "feel".


 I feed N most of the way thru with beefed up flower nutes, But I don't cut any nutes till the last 3 weeks of flower. IMO


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 6, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> View attachment 2765467View attachment 2765466View attachment 2765465View attachment 2765464
> 
> Hello from the Rockies of Colorado. After the bushes I have seen In this thread, I feel silly posting, but hey who cares the size of the plant? Damn fun growing them regardless of where or how you are doing it. Here is our first ever outdoor grow, we kept them in pots this year. Next year, they will be going in smart pots and maybe some in the ground. We also started late, we popped seeds in late June and beginning of July, so they are not by big. The last pic shows them about 3 weeks ago, the first and second are from this week and the third is a top shot. Also no signs of flower yet, probably not until Sept when the seasons start to change.


just wanted to add the three larger girls - two Death Stars (back crossed with a Kush) and a Wifi (also crossed with a Kush) the little one's are two Jedi Kush (back crossed with Kush) and then running some testers for a local breeder (Homebrew420) they are Wifi and Mamboe (Mamba DUDl x Tahoe OG ). We had a grow room whoops and had a hermie seed everyone, so running those seeds outside.


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> yeah, kinda looks like grey mold to me. I'm trying to rescue an ice clone from it right now.


How r u rescuing your ice clone from the grey mold??


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I now have 4 girls over 6ft
> View attachment 2765468View attachment 2765469View attachment 2765470View attachment 2765471View attachment 2765472View attachment 2765473View attachment 2765474
> 
> When would you typically stop adding the nutes, is it strain specific or more based on "feel".


Do you mean stop before harvest or change from veg to flower?
I wait until the stretch quits before I stop veg nutes, but as far as cutting out nutes before chop, this time I'm just just feeding through flower when they want it, and going to quit 1 predicted water before I chop, but I used to feed every other water, so this will be new to me.
I'm not one to flush since I've never had an issue, but the other way, I used to feed until the last week.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks again TW, yourself and others have been so helpful, after reading many people's posts I often wonder if n00b's {less than 3 yrs growing IMO} like myself over think the situation, creating more problems then just letting nature take it's course.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> Great job ! you should make that fire ring into a raised box planter ! go big or go home ! lol


 that isn't a shabby idea, might have to consider. Thanks


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks again TW, yourself and others have been so helpful, after reading many people's posts I often wonder if n00b's {less than 3 yrs growing IMO} like myself over think the situation, creating more problems then just letting nature take it's course.


I think that's exactly the problem.

This year is my first time growing, and I know I was over complicating the hell out of it early on. At a certain point I just said to myself "it's a plant, it needs food, water, air and sun, stop treating it like a newborn". So for the past several months, I water it good twice a week, feeding one of those times, and keep an eye out for bugs, that is it, the rest is just letting her be. The plant has been growing way better since I stopped trying to baby it.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm finding it easier with the advice I get from here, but the results also show that if given the "proper care" a plant can become a monster and produce a top notch yield/potency, while being left to it's own devices the plant would be a rather middle of the road, nothing to sneeze at mind you, just not what it "could" be.


----------



## GreenSkrillex (Aug 6, 2013)

this is my grow enjoy


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm finding it easier with the advice I get from here, but the results also show that if given the "proper care" a plant can become a monster and produce a top notch yield/potency, while being left to it's own devices the plant would be a rather middle of the road, nothing to sneeze at mind you, just not what it "could" be.


Sure. I think you've just gotta find that balance point. You don't want to do nothing, but at the same time doing too much can be detrimental...as with so many things, moderation is key.

And experience is important, of course. I feel like I'm doing well on this grow, but I say that as a rookie to growing cannabis. I have no doubt that quite a few of the growers in here, with their years of experience, will probably grow, dry and cure better quality buds than I will, that's just a fact of experience.

I'm glad I settled here in Outdoor Growing, the signal to noise ratio is much better than other parts of the forum. It's no great wonder newbies over complicate growing with all the bs myths that get spread around.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 6, 2013)

found a pound of organic nuts slow release 5-3-0 at the dollar store and seem to fix them up wonderfully


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

This is what I use to check my trichomes for harvest ,




http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604#


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 6, 2013)

OPen show and tell the good ol spread eagle shot!
Right down the center!

LA Cheese REvegger. imma have to work at the money shot darnit


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

That's generally where the landing strip is .


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> That's generally where the landing strip is .


Just gotta keep the bugs cleared out!


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

if you see bugs or flyers down there that's not good !


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 6, 2013)

alright now TDUBS! you got me checkin twice! fuck it, im takin a shower now. peaceandlove


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 6, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> Just gotta keep the bugs cleared out!


And the crabs, LOL


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

This what I like to use for trimming http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-9921-Softouch-Micro-Tip-Pruning/dp/B00004SD76/ref=sr_1_2?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1375828035&sr=1-2&keywords=Fiskars


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

If you hang dry the whole plant and have a large harvest where to many jars can be a problem burping I like to use turkey oven bags. Once dry on the stock ( not crispy dry) you can cut the flowers off the stems and put in the bags and tie close. The bags will breath when closed burping for you . you can then fine trim at your leisure on your cured buds . http://www.bing.com/shopping/hefty-ez-oven-bags-turkey-size-2ct-00r87802/p/F7FA66AEDA46761F5012?q=turkey+roasting+bags&lpf=0&lppc=16&lpq=turkey+roasting+bags&FORM=CMSPEG


----------



## northeastmarco (Aug 6, 2013)

frisian dew around 5 weeks in


----------



## danny909 (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok guys idunno if im wrong but my plants seem on the yellow side they dont seem green green like everyone else's am I doing sonething wrong there in 7 gallon potsi water them everyday with a 1 gallon jug. Idunno if its to little or what...alot of the leaves turns yellow.. some of the leaves have burned tips not all but some on plants. I really dont know what to do.. any ideas... I havent been giving them any nuts.. I just startes actually with flowering nuts..thanks


----------



## 5150 (Aug 6, 2013)

Vid I made today, Just starting the good stretch. Oregon Pacific Northwest. All natural soil with perlite. No ferts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ird45njMmOg


----------



## 5150 (Aug 6, 2013)

danny909 said:


> Ok guys idunno if im wrong but my plants seem on the yellow side they dont seem green green like everyone else's am I doing sonething wrong there in 7 gallon potsi water them everyday with a 1 gallon jug. Idunno if its to little or what...alot of the leaves turns yellow.. some of the leaves have burned tips not all but some on plants. I really dont know what to do.. any ideas... I havent been giving them any nuts.. I just startes actually with flowering nuts..thanks



Perhaps root bound. Feed some nitrogen man. I like how the leafs stick up like that. Also on the one plant it looks like overwatering. Notice the claw look to your leafs? That can be overwatering. Remember pot plants do not like wet feet. Let them dry out so the roots have to seek out water not soak in it. some plants use lots of water and some use much less. It's a trip but it's true. Could explain why one plants leafs stick up while the other has the claw look.

If I had those plants with stalk that big I would think about cutting out the bottom of the pot and bury the pot in your backyard about 10'. Or just let them go. I would be worried about root bound for sure.


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yo TWS! all i had were one of these!


----------



## Xub420 (Aug 6, 2013)

danny909 said:


> Ok guys idunno if im wrong but my plants seem on the yellow side they dont seem green green like everyone else's am I doing sonething wrong there in 7 gallon potsi water them everyday with a 1 gallon jug. Idunno if its to little or what...alot of the leaves turns yellow.. some of the leaves have burned tips not all but some on plants. I really dont know what to do.. any ideas... I havent been giving them any nuts.. I just startes actually with flowering nuts..thanks


 i once stabbed a hole into the side of the pot about 1/4 up the side of the pot. my plant looked nitroed also. dude. fuckin pillage of water poured out. so i stabbed a couple more. i seemed to have pockets in the medium.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Aug 6, 2013)

i used fiskars. then i found some bumblebees. those things are the shit. i get much more done in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

Xub420 said:


> Yo TWS! all i had were one of these!
> View attachment 2765737


 Haha To funny ! couldn't rep, gotta pass some around


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

danny 909 Most of the other guys nailed it on the head. There is no way a plant that size in that size of pot could not run out of N by now. All so being in the 909 area code , Sanberdo ? It gets really hot and couple that with a black pot in the sun they get heat stroke too. Get some N on her and some bennie tea to help the root zone. Bury your pots.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 6, 2013)

Just for laughs:

Was outside giving the girls a drink, my mom swings by to ask a question and in mid sentence she stops and asks "Do you smell blueberry muffins"...I give her a sly look. "Well do you smell them or not" she asks again, "Mom...it's the plants".
"Oh, well that's something, I always thought they were beautiful but now they smell like my blueberry muffins, so what are you stoners going to come up with next...chocolate chip?" she jokes.


----------



## 5150 (Aug 6, 2013)

Also to danny909.

If you gave me those plants today. I would go buy two bags of Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil and some perlite. I would dig out a big hole and fill the hole up with fox farms. (not sure if I would transplants or cut the bottom of the pot out) Anyway ask around what would be best then take action. Let those plants stretch the legs. I am leaning this way for the size of your stalks in those pots. 

Also look into what that one plant has the claw foot curl in the leafs. You can do a little test. It's called the heft method. Just lift up your pot. You can tell when they need water for the pot will be lite. Then after you water good do the heft test again. You will see how much more heavier the pot is. You said you give gallon a day. In your heat I can see that for sure. But that being said you have the claw leaf curl. Only a few reason that cause that. The others on not on the top of my head right now. But address that for sure. Those leafs should be perking up like your other plant. Heat stress will curl the leafs but not like a claw if I remember right. 90% of the time I see claw leafs in overwatering.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> If you hang dry the whole plant and have a large harvest where to many jars can be a problem burping I like to use turkey oven bags. Once dry on the stock ( not crispy dry) you can cut the flowers off the stems and put in the bags and tie close. The bags will breath when closed burping for you . you can then fine trim at your leisure on your cured buds . http://www.bing.com/shopping/hefty-ez-oven-bags-turkey-size-2ct-00r87802/p/F7FA66AEDA46761F5012?q=turkey+roasting+bags&lpf=0&lppc=16&lpq=turkey+roasting+bags&FORM=CMSPEG


don't keep them in turkey bags too long.. it will dry the shit outta the buds


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> This what I like to use for trimming http://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-9921-Softouch-Micro-Tip-Pruning/dp/B00004SD76/ref=sr_1_2?m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1375828035&sr=1-2&keywords=Fiskars


You're making my hand tired just looking at those. 

Fiskars are the only way to fly though. I like a little coconut oil to lube the blades and alcohol to clean off the sticky-iky.


----------



## Damnecro (Aug 6, 2013)

bat guano'd switched to budding after hairs began to show


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 6, 2013)

danny909 said:


> Ok guys idunno if im wrong but my plants seem on the yellow side they dont seem green green like everyone else's am I doing sonething wrong there in 7 gallon potsi water them everyday with a 1 gallon jug. Idunno if its to little or what...alot of the leaves turns yellow.. some of the leaves have burned tips not all but some on plants. I really dont know what to do.. any ideas... I havent been giving them any nuts.. I just startes actually with flowering nuts..thanks


If those were mine, I would give them some nitrogen. Flowering nutes (depending on their NPK) might make that yellowing worse.


----------



## danny909 (Aug 6, 2013)

@5150 thanks will try to do so.. my backyards all mest up .. and im kinda short on $$$.. i know im limiting the plants but I really do want to dig up holes.. just like I said short on cash. To buy the ff.. thanks tho.. prolly change my watering schedule to every other day.. @TWS when I started on the forum I was in Ontario but now im in sgv in the 626. So temps still hit n stuff do you guys think I should put like a white t shirt around the black pots? . I was also trying to sell them because we were thinking of moving from this house and idunno what to do.. sucks..


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> don't keep them in turkey bags too long.. it will dry the shit outta the buds


 true True, only for the cureing.


----------



## 5150 (Aug 6, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> If those were mine, I would give them some nitrogen. Flowering nutes (depending on their NPK) might make that yellowing worse.



Yep thats the first thing I would do.


----------



## 5150 (Aug 6, 2013)

danny909 said:


> @5150 thanks will try to do so.. my backyards all mest up .. and im kinda short on $$$.. i know im limiting the plants but I really do want to dig up holes.. just like I said short on cash. To buy the ff.. thanks tho.. prolly change my watering schedule to every other day.. @TWS when I started on the forum I was in Ontario but now im in sgv in the 626. So temps still hit n stuff do you guys think I should put like a white t shirt around the black pots? . I was also trying to sell them because we were thinking of moving from this house and idunno what to do.. sucks..


well keep them in the pots then. Feed some N and let the one with claw leafs dry out. Keep watering the perky leafs like you been doing. Also when I am trying to figure out problems like this I like to test one plant at a time. But in this case I would give all of them some N. But you can try one with some N and see what if it gets greener. If it does N the others. Also when feeding ferts for the first time always half dose it the first few times.


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

danny909 said:


> @5150 thanks will try to do so.. my backyards all mest up .. and im kinda short on $$$.. i know im limiting the plants but I really do want to dig up holes.. just like I said short on cash. To buy the ff.. thanks tho.. prolly change my watering schedule to every other day.. @TWS when I started on the forum I was in Ontario but now im in sgv in the 626. So temps still hit n stuff do you guys think I should put like a white t shirt around the black pots? . I was also trying to sell them because we were thinking of moving from this house and idunno what to do.. sucks..


 all so if you cant afford soil at least put your pots in the ground for heat reasons or cut the bottoms out even most native soil is better then not.. If you are moving put them in the ground without transplanting or cutting the bottoms off and once again if short on cash go get them a 6.00 box of miracle grow. If you move pull your pots out of the ground and put them in a wardrobe box and take them with you. Be sure to look for a new place based upon growing. lol


----------



## danny909 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks guys... so my other question is I dont wanna put them into ground cuz there is a shit load of potato bugs here I fukin hate those things... feel like they gonna get all big n smash me.. lol .. Im pretty sure they will mess up my plant rite those things make big holes in the soil here.. should I wrap them with a white t shirt ?


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah man if I was on a tight budget I would dig some pot sized holes, loosen up a bunch of the soil in the bottom, cut the bottoms off those pots ( if they're staying in place ), and basically bury the pot. Then I would go get some basic all purpose fertilizer with plenty of nitrogen and feed them at half strength. The ground will also keep the pots cooler and you probably won't have to water as often.


----------



## danny909 (Aug 6, 2013)

Will do with the claw leafs ill let that one dry out.. thanks again 5150 and TWS...


----------



## 5150 (Aug 6, 2013)

Not sure if tee shirt would work. How hot is hot in your area?


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

danny909 said:


> Thanks guys... so my other question is I dont wanna put them into ground cuz there is a shit load of potato bugs here I fukin hate those things... feel like they gonna get all big n smash me.. lol .. Im pretty sure they will mess up my plant rite those things make big holes in the soil here.. should I wrap them with a white t shirt ?


 those potato bugs aren't gonna hurt nothing, ( they creep me out too and most bugs don't ) Not sure how much a white shirt will help but you can try. The other thing is to put your pot inside of a bigger pot (clay is best) and fill in between the two with dirt as a insulator.


----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Aug 6, 2013)

School of selective pruning (whack it!!)

"Purple Chihuahua Haze"

A little Super lemon sativa topped and LST

Bonus

And sometimes I just wanna post this:


----------



## 5150 (Aug 6, 2013)

edit: wrong thread.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 6, 2013)

Wonder Woman in a 20 gallon smart pot


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

Damn she got some big breastessess !   Where's Waldo ??????


----------



## danny909 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry guys it gets about mid 80's.. but ok thanks again.. gonna try to dig up a hole... and get some nitrogen. Thanks again


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 6, 2013)

theexpress said:


> don't keep them in turkey bags too long.. it will dry the shit outta the buds


 I kept all my trim in turkey bags n its been almost a yr now and it still has the smell of the strain,usually when something gets dry it loses it smell n start smellin like green matter, idk just my thought it could have dryed it a lil bit but I didn't really notice still had taste and the smell on popcorn buds etc


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> Damn she got some big breastessess !   Where's Waldo ??????


I guess that wasn't my best at hiding 
I am 6'2" and 300lbs for scale LOL
also she has like 15 gallons of soil total, she was an Extra


----------



## TWS (Aug 6, 2013)

Firefighters rock !  [video]http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=DC+10+fire+drop+elsinore+ca&amp;mid=152DA590E 8169C7A4055152DA590E8169C7A4055&amp;view=detail&amp;FORM=V IRE1[/video] [video=youtube;ZY_uEAPbtnA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY_uEAPbtnA&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video] You can see his spotter fly off.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Aug 7, 2013)

So what would a one pound plant look like right now outdoors? Anyone with experiance got any pics, I'm trying to judge my yield of my only two big guys left.


----------



## Carmarelo (Aug 7, 2013)

GreenSkrillex said:


> View attachment 2765585View attachment 2765592View attachment 2765593View attachment 2765594View attachment 2765595View attachment 2765596View attachment 2765597View attachment 2765598View attachment 2765599View attachment 2765600View attachment 2765601View attachment 2765602View attachment 2765603View attachment 2765591View attachment 2765590View attachment 2765589View attachment 2765574View attachment 2765576View attachment 2765578View attachment 2765579View attachment 2765580View attachment 2765581View attachment 2765582View attachment 2765583View attachment 2765584View attachment 2765586View attachment 2765587View attachment 2765588View attachment 2765604
> 
> this is my grow enjoy


Beautiful nuggetry!


----------



## fumble (Aug 7, 2013)

so I opened my bag of worm shit and a bunch of little bugs flew out. Any suggestions? Wtf are they? Wtf did they come from? and htf do I get rid of them? can I still use the shit?


----------



## deePTokEn (Aug 7, 2013)

This is what I be rockin' shit I was gone outwest to alberta to work for month and half and this is what I came home too


----------



## 757growin (Aug 7, 2013)

^^^^^looks like a nice privacy fence


----------



## hexthat (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## TokaLot (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is an update.

View attachment 2766884View attachment 2766885


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2013)

fumble said:


> so I opened my bag of worm shit and a bunch of little bugs flew out. Any suggestions? Wtf are they? Wtf did they come from? and htf do I get rid of them? can I still use the shit?


 Possible root aphids or fungus gnats. The only two things I know that lives in soil and flies. a common thing from infested suppliers. I was getting Roots organic from a Hydro shop and got them the 3 times I bought soil from them. you can all so see them flying around the soil at home depot. you can throw it away or take it back or use it and have to treat your plants if an infestation starts which probably will.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got some 6% H2o2 to use a as a foliar spray so do I need to dilute it or just use as is?
I'm finding it hard to get a handle on the leaf spot disease, already I have used a garlic concentrate and Hermotyc (L) which is a strong fungicide and also sprayed with a high alkaline solution as well as horsetail liquid.It hasn't rained in a couple of days but the disease is spreading to more and more leaves, I can't keep pulling off fistfuls of leaves everyday so over the next week or so I'm gonna spray with H2o2, then Bicarbonate of soda and perhaps some clove and coriander oil, after that if it doesn't slow it down I'll just leave them to nature, they probably won't start flowering for another couple of weeks so unless something halts it I can't see them lasting another 10 weeks or so.
OK rant over


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 7, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I got some 6% H2o2 to use a as a foliar spray so do I need to dilute it or just use as is?
> I'm finding it hard to get a handle on the leaf spot disease, already I have used a garlic concentrate and Hermotyc (L) which is a strong fungicide and also sprayed with a high alkaline solution as well as horsetail liquid.It hasn't rained in a couple of days but the disease is spreading to more and more leaves, I can't keep pulling off fistfuls of leaves everyday so over the next week or so I'm gonna spray with H2o2, then Bicarbonate of soda and perhaps some clove and coriander oil, after that if it doesn't slow it down I'll just leave them to nature, they probably won't start flowering for another couple of weeks so unless something halts it I can't see them lasting another 10 weeks or so.
> OK rant over



*Have you tried GreenCure it is organic and works great!.*


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 7, 2013)

I haven't tried that brand, I doubt I could get it locally but I will look, I'll try anything at this stage.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I got some 6% H2o2 to use a as a foliar spray so do I need to dilute it or just use as is?
> I'm finding it hard to get a handle on the leaf spot disease, already I have used a garlic concentrate and Hermotyc (L) which is a strong fungicide and also sprayed with a high alkaline solution as well as horsetail liquid.It hasn't rained in a couple of days but the disease is spreading to more and more leaves, I can't keep pulling off fistfuls of leaves everyday so over the next week or so I'm gonna spray with H2o2, then Bicarbonate of soda and perhaps some clove and coriander oil, after that if it doesn't slow it down I'll just leave them to nature, they probably won't start flowering for another couple of weeks so unless something halts it I can't see them lasting another 10 weeks or so.
> OK rant over


 You can try green cure . Leaf spot is gnarly, The ICmag thread really only list sulphur as a preventative maintence option. JesicaD is dealing with it and she has tried many things and resorted to sulphur. Read the last few pages and the ICmag thread.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2013)

Toka your gardening is nice ! luv the netting bro !


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2013)

deePTokEn said:


> View attachment 2766766View attachment 2766759View attachment 2766769View attachment 2766777View attachment 2766762
> 
> This is what I be rockin' shit I was gone outwest to alberta to work for month and half and this is what I came home too


 Beautiful Garden. Your grass is to die for in more than one way. LOL luving the corn and greenery !


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> You can try green cure . Leaf spot is gnarly, The ICmag thread really only list sulphur as a preventative maintence option. JesicaD is dealing with it and she has tried many things and resorted to sulphur. Read the last few pages and the ICmag thread.


I have read it and re-read it, I used Bordeaux mixture and thought there was sulphur in that.
It gets a right grip on the plant for sure, I'll have a word with JesicaD and pick her brains.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 7, 2013)

this reminds me, I need to do a preventative sulfur burn in my indoor room, thanks guys 

in other news, my pumpkins are covered in pm, and it's starting to spread to my squash. I'm about to stick them all in a shed and sulfur burn them real heavy. I already had to rip up two pumpkin plants because they were too badly infected to be so close to my cannabis garden ):


----------



## deePTokEn (Aug 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Beautiful Garden. Your grass is to die for in more than one way. LOL luving the corn and greenery !



Thanks alot!! yeah my peice of land that we own is made in the motherfuckin' shade for what I like to do here.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> this reminds me, I need to do a preventative sulfur burn in my indoor room, thanks guys
> 
> in other news, my pumpkins are covered in pm, and it's starting to spread to my squash. I'm about to stick them all in a shed and sulfur burn them real heavy. I already had to rip up two pumpkin plants because they were too badly infected to be so close to my cannabis garden ):


I'm gonna need to do that too, what kind if sulphur product do you use, is it powder?


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 7, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I'm gonna need to do that too, what kind if sulphur product do you use, is it powder?


I got a sweet deal, I got like a 25lb bag of raw elemental sulfur (granular) for like 10 bucks. It's basically a powder, very powdery in my opinon, lol. This super old nursery busted a lock off a shed that had been locked up for years and years, and they pulled out all sorts of fertilizers that would probably be considered raw explosives by today's laws. Anyways, I just got the bag of sulfur, I don't need anything else in my house with a grow room and a few plants on my deck. I just grab a scoop of that, throw it in the sulfur vaporizer, plug it in and walk away for about 20min-2hrs. Time seriously varies because that could be anything from killing mildew before I sterilize an empty room (could even be 3hrs if there was actually a PM issue) to a room full of flowering plants.

These times aren't scientific or anything, it's just what I'm comfortable with. I've had a sulfur burner left on overnight on plants that were at least week 6 in flowering. 8 hours of sulfur burning and they got a bad toxicity, they kept growing just fine, but they were black, purple, and yellow. I'm sure I lost yield, but amazingly you couldn't pick up the smell of sulfur on any of the buds except for one plant, which was just a small clone that was thrown in there for shits and giggles. Any yield I lost was gained back in the value of extra dark purple dankness. Either way, I'll never do that again and I would never recommend it to anyone, just a cool story. 

I don't know if you guys know this, but TWS grows some great fucking buds, which happen to make the best fucking hash. I am, once again, faded as fuck on TWS hash. And I thank you.


----------



## azryda420 (Aug 7, 2013)

Here is a video I made of my patch. Hope you can all stomach this. A lot has changed in 30 days. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_35S4hHea0


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I'm gonna need to do that too, what kind if sulphur product do you use, is it powder?


 I don't know anything about sulfur or burners or how it works outside but there is liguid sulfur fungaside by safer. Maybe someone know more ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

deePTokEn said:


> View attachment 2766766View attachment 2766759View attachment 2766769View attachment 2766777View attachment 2766762
> 
> This is what I be rockin' shit I was gone outwest to alberta to work for month and half and this is what I came home too


And you're complaining WHY?????


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 7, 2013)

azryda420 said:


> Here is a video I made of my patch. Hope you can all stomach this. A lot has changed in 30 days.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_35S4hHea0


God damn, that's a shame right there. Good luck going back to AZ man. And don't call me a lazy stoner! lol


----------



## fumble (Aug 7, 2013)

well the little fuckers! thanks TWS! you certainly know your shit lol 



TWS said:


> Possible root aphids or fungus gnats. The only two things I know that lives in soil and flies. a common thing from infested suppliers. I was getting Roots organic from a Hydro shop and got them the 3 times I bought soil from them. you can all so see them flying around the soil at home depot. you can throw it away or take it back or use it and have to treat your plants if an infestation starts which probably will.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2013)

I've got a question for you guys.

How do you handle drying with an outdoor grow? Chopping and moving inside won't be an option for me, so all my drying will be done outside.

Do you just chop and hang like normal, or is there more of a process involved?


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 7, 2013)

Can you put it in a shed or a enclosure of some sort? I don't recommend drying outside.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 7, 2013)

My buddy with a big grow will build an cabin or tent. I have heard many stories of people ruining their harvest by campfire drying. For quick and easy I don't see why a dark dry spot in the forest wouldn't work. I am no expert on guerilla drying and curing tho.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Can you put it in a shed or a enclosure of some sort? I don't recommend drying outside.


Agreed man, it HAS to have some sort of control over temps at the very least!
Even if you just get a garment box from U-Haul and secure it somewhere, would be better than nothing.
You could keep your dry dark, and out of the wind, etc.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 7, 2013)

I used a storage room off my garage last year. I've seen people use one of those portable car ports before.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2013)

We are safe but this one is close, 30MPh winds up to 2500 acres and started around noon. Banning Silver fire going towards Palm spring I think.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok. Let me run this scenario by you guys. First off, this is a backyard grow, not guerilla, I just can't dry inside.

So, I have a covered patio. If I were to drape some black plastic to make a shroud, and maybe get a fan going for air movement, would that idea work ok? Humidity shouldn't be a big issue as it's rather arid where I'm at.

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 7, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Ok. Let me run this scenario by you guys. First off, this is a backyard grow, not guerilla, I just can't dry inside.
> 
> So, I have a covered patio. If I were to drape some black plastic to make a shroud, and maybe get a fan going for air movement, would that idea work ok? Humidity shouldn't be a big issue as it's rather arid where I'm at.
> 
> Thanks for the advice guys.



*Sounds like you have yourself a plan there bro. 
When your drying you want humidity around 70% IMO..
*


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> We are safe but this one is close, 30MPh winds up to 2500 acres and started around noon. Banning Silver fire going towards Palm spring I think.


I had just gone to the post office on Yale when I saw that one. That time of year...


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Sounds like you have yourself a plan there bro.
> When your drying you want humidity around 70% IMO..
> *


I didn't realize you wanted it so high, good to know. I'm thinking come October, ambient humidity will probably be between 50%-60%. So if I'm able to get it relatively well enclosed, that should bump the humidity up a bit with all the plant matter. Thoughts?

If it just isn't going to work, I'll just have to figure something else out.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 7, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I didn't realize you wanted it so high, good to know. I'm thinking come October, ambient humidity will probably be between 50%-60%. So if I'm able to get it relatively well enclosed, that should bump the humidity up a bit with all the plant matter. Thoughts?
> 
> If it just isn't going to work, I'll just have to figure something else out.


*What are you outside temp day and night when you think you will be hanging?*


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *What are you outside temp day and night when you think you will be hanging?*


Good question, never really paid attention before. I think day temps might still be mid-upper 80's, night temps 60's probably.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 7, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Good question, never really paid attention before. I think day temps might still be mid-upper 80's, night temps 60's probably.


*

Thats right around perfect drying temp so you should be fine bro.*


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *
> 
> Thats right around perfect drying temp so you should be fine bro.*


Cool, thanks. This whole year is a big learning experience.

I'm hoping to have things more dialed in next year.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 7, 2013)

took 98 more cuttings and finished taking out the lower shit


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 7, 2013)

hexthat said:


> took 98 more cuttings and finished taking out the lower shit
> 
> View attachment 2767399View attachment 2767400View attachment 2767401


98???????
Holy cuttings, Aquaman!!!!!!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> 98???????
> Holy cuttings, Aquaman!!!!!!


yeah so now i got 158 cuttings i think ill get about 130-140 clones out of it


----------



## newhobbiest420 (Aug 7, 2013)

Okay modest grow. Shoot got one in a 3 liter pot. But my wifey was sketchy on me growing, because of the kid. But its good. Not growing trees like some of y'all. 

I'm happy as hell with the healthy nature tho .


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2013)

hexthat said:


> took 98 more cuttings and finished taking out the lower shit
> 
> View attachment 2767399View attachment 2767400View attachment 2767401


what are you going to do with all those cuttings ?


----------



## BeefSupreme (Aug 7, 2013)

You dont want the bud to dry too fast, you wanna aim for about 5 days.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> what are you going to do with all those cuttings ?


craiglist donations to buy a new bong




... i woke up one morning and found the amazing awesome purple with glow in the dark bong i had for 6 years in two

_+add my ad will be "trading Purple Kush clones for an amazing awesome bong" with pictures of roots and what not_


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2013)

BeefSupreme said:


> You dont want the bud to dry too fast, you wanna aim for about 5 days.


Gotcha. My plan was to hang the whole plant, minus fan leaves, to slow the drying process a bit. The goal was about a week to dry.

So hopefully all goes smooth come harvest time.


----------



## TWS (Aug 7, 2013)

hexthat said:


> craiglist donations to buy a new bong... i woke up one morning and found the amazing awesome purple with glow in the dark bong i had for 6 years in two
> 
> _+add my ad will be "trading Purple Kush clones for an amazing awesome bong" with pictures of roots and what not_


 nice.... must a been a rough night ?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> what are you going to do with all those cuttings ?


I bet he tries to grow them. Just a guess


----------



## be1959 (Aug 8, 2013)

A update:
Catatonic clone, hydro, no much growth, filled out some and starting to bud.

The green Crack filled out nicely 5.5 x 5.5 ft, flowers all over her. FYI - there is a 4 x 4 ft wire cage hidden by the growth, actually helps support her limbs

Blue Dream clone 14 Ft and Bear seedling 16 Ft, both girls with too many flowers to count. 10 x 10 wire cage helps hold up these plants

Looks like the gods has blessed me this year with enough medication for the year. 
Just natural sun and water, and so what i talk to all of my girls.

And long bottom leaf seedling,she was nitrogen starved for a while in the 5 gal bucket, but after feeding with needed elements, she is pushing 5.5 ft and buds all over...yum..


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 8, 2013)

I remember a couple days ago there was some concerns about mold or PM, and I came across this little note.

*CORNMEAL  *Contains lots of phosphorus and nitrogen and acts as an effective fungicide. *Add a cup of cornmeal to 5 gallons of water. Let it soak for several hours, then strain the liquid so you can add it to a spray bottle. Spray the leaves of plants that are susceptible to fungus.* You can combine this cornmeal tea with compost tea for even more benefits. I use the leftover water from cooking corn on my vegetable garden.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> nice.... must a been a rough night ?


i always leave my bong outside on the ground (been doing so for years) and i guess the cats knocked it over =\


----------



## crackbaby (Aug 8, 2013)

be1959 said:


> A update:
> Catatonic clone, hydro, no much growth, filled out some and starting to bud.
> View attachment 2767717
> The green Crack filled out nicely 5.5 x 5.5 ft, flowers all over her. FYI - there is a 4 x 4 ft wire cage hidden by the growth, actually helps support her limbs
> ...


LOVE that last picture!


----------



## ant88 (Aug 8, 2013)

So ive decide on august 21 on the full moon to harvest since the last swelling happens right before hand in the gibbous moon phase.




any thoughts? or foloowers on moon phase growing?


----------



## hexthat (Aug 8, 2013)

shaded out topsy turvy is first to flower







this (lemon lary og'female' x the third dimension F5'male')'male' x (the third dimension F5)'female' takes after its mother the 3d and produces trichomes stem first


----------



## texastiger707 (Aug 8, 2013)

hexthat said:


> shaded out topsy turvy is first to flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the picture with your thumb is that a male plant or signs of a male plant?


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2013)

ant88 said:


> So ive decide on august 21 on the full moon to harvest since the last swelling happens right before hand in the gibbous moon phase.
> 
> View attachment 2767946View attachment 2767947View attachment 2767948View attachment 2767949View attachment 2767950View attachment 2767951View attachment 2767952View attachment 2767953View attachment 2767954View attachment 2767955View attachment 2767956
> 
> ...


 I'm a scorpio....... lol . I never put much thought into the astrological stuff but I could tell last full moon they kicked butt . Dirty'd says to put your clones out on the harvest moon to prevent them from going into flower .


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2013)

Well it's kind of a big one . My green house plants won't stop growing. I've done everything I can to keep their height down, super crop , tying down , raise the roof a bit etc . They just keep hitting the roof and I'm only about a week into flower on them and they still need room to flower . With super cropping and tying down the centers have become a matted over grown mess. I'm seriously just thinking about cutting them back a couple of feet. I know this don't seem right but I'm kinda out of options and will hurt yield more so than if I don't. I think they would still have time to grow big tops and not be so packed.. ? In the mean time I have the whole CDF flying over all day long. low too.


----------



## hoonry (Aug 8, 2013)

gosh tws, sounds like the best kind of problem to have. I'd favor raising/removing the roof before hacking the plants back but sometimes that's the only choice - and if you go that route you'll probably be fine - it just hurts to do it!


----------



## texastiger707 (Aug 8, 2013)

hexthat said:


> shaded out topsy turvy is first to flower
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok can anyone tell me if the pic where the thumb is, is it a male?


----------



## hexthat (Aug 8, 2013)

texastiger707 said:


> ok can anyone tell me if the pic where the thumb is, is it a male?


many female cannabis are killed prematurely due to poor eye sight


----------



## hexthat (Aug 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Well it's kind of a big one . My green house plants won't stop growing. I've done everything I can to keep their height down, super crop , tying down , raise the roof a bit etc . They just keep hitting the roof and I'm only about a week into flower on them and they still need room to flower . With super cropping and tying down the centers have become a matted over grown mess. I'm seriously just thinking about cutting them back a couple of feet. I know this don't seem right but I'm kinda out of options and will hurt yield more so than if I don't. I think they would still have time to grow big tops and not be so packed.. ? In the mean time I have the whole CDF flying over all day long. low too.


i always make sure they can see me and give them peace sign while smoking a joint, you need to keep one rolled just for that purpose


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Well it's kind of a big one . My green house plants won't stop growing. I've done everything I can to keep their height down, super crop , tying down , raise the roof a bit etc . They just keep hitting the roof and I'm only about a week into flower on them and they still need room to flower . With super cropping and tying down the centers have become a matted over grown mess. I'm seriously just thinking about cutting them back a couple of feet. I know this don't seem right but I'm kinda out of options and will hurt yield more so than if I don't. I think they would still have time to grow big tops and not be so packed.. ? In the mean time I have the whole CDF flying over all day long. low too.


Damn TWS, that sucks dude! I pretty much figured it would have to got this way, either raise the roof more, or give them a hair cut. I vote for raising the roof again, but if you had to give them a hair cut they would yield just fine. They'd at least yield better than they would if they got rot, and both me and a friend here on RIU had to completely remove light burned tops before in early or even late flower, and still had a good harvest.


texastiger707 said:


> ok can anyone tell me if the pic where the thumb is, is it a male?


All I can see is the guard on it, females will almost always show sex late. I have 6 males from seed that showed first, and then 4 females that showed, I transplanted the rest on a gamble that showed late and they were female.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 8, 2013)

Trim her down bro. I am in the same boat bro, but mine is barely flowering.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone in this thread doing a light deprivation greenhouse?


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqJxVSfFkp8


----------



## TWS (Aug 8, 2013)

hoonry said:


> gosh tws, sounds like the best kind of problem to have. I'd favor raising/removing the roof before hacking the plants back but sometimes that's the only choice - and if you go that route you'll probably be fine - it just hurts to do it!





hexthat said:


> i always make sure they can see me and give them peace sign while smoking a joint, you need to keep one rolled just for that purpose





Jozikins said:


> Damn TWS, that sucks dude! I pretty much figured it would have to got this way, either raise the roof more, or give them a hair cut. I vote for raising the roof again, but if you had to give them a hair cut they would yield just fine. They'd at least yield better than they would if they got rot, and both me and a friend here on RIU had to completely remove light burned tops before in early or even late flower, and still had a good harvest.
> 
> 
> All I can see is the guard on it, females will almost always show sex late. I have 6 males from seed that showed first, and then 4 females that showed, I transplanted the rest on a gamble that showed late and they were female.





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Trim her down bro. I am in the same boat bro, but mine is barely flowering.


 Im pretty set on just taking the hedge trimmers to them. Rot is a big concern and all the middle growth is buried . only the top of the plants will flower and sacrifice everything else to being over packed I think I would be better off and have more open growth if I was to trim them.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 8, 2013)

Well at least you'll have 1,000 clones for next round, lol.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 8, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i always make sure they can see me and give them peace sign while smoking a joint, you need to keep one rolled just for that purpose


i also do this when the sheriff and police fly over as well as military


----------



## piatch (Aug 8, 2013)

About ten days into flower with these AO's. I'm hoping late Sept. finish.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 8, 2013)

@Piatch those are looking awesome. I like how the are landscaped in


----------



## piatch (Aug 8, 2013)

Had to find space this year. Next year... I'll be making room.


----------



## hoonry (Aug 8, 2013)

thems some nice plants, I mean reeeeel nice!


----------



## piatch (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Garden Boss! My biggest plants to date.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 8, 2013)

DAMN those are some fat trunks. What strain is AO? Clone or Seed?


----------



## Damnecro (Aug 8, 2013)

budding showing up more sites


----------



## piatch (Aug 8, 2013)

Both TGA seed.


----------



## piatch (Aug 8, 2013)

Both TGA seed. It's a 50/50 Indica/Sativa. Orange Skunk x Jacks Cleaner x Space Queen cross. One looks more sativa dom, stretchy, other stout and squat.


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 8, 2013)

piatch said:


> View attachment 2768448View attachment 2768449View attachment 2768450 About ten days into flower with these AO's. I'm hoping late Sept. finish.


I'd hold off till the 1st or second week of Oct. Don't take them too early!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 9, 2013)

cuttings


----------



## kronickush (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey just wondering if anyone had any idea how much time I have left


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 9, 2013)

@kronickush Looks like a while man, what strain? reminds me of the g13.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 9, 2013)

piatch said:


> View attachment 2768526View attachment 2768527 Thanks Garden Boss! My biggest plants to date.


Damn that is a flipping tree trunk!!


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Aug 9, 2013)

A little update on my girls,



And in addition, my mutant got the chop:


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 9, 2013)

i need to take pics of these tops. they are around the size of a 32 ounce cup at ampm.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 9, 2013)

hoping to pull 9 pounds off this 5 light room. i pulled allmost 7 off the 4 light room


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 9, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> hoping to pull 9 pounds off this 5 light room. i pulled allmost 7 off the 4 light room


Time to pay some PG&E bills eh? Lol. That kinda pull makes me miss my setup.


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> I don't know anything about sulfur or burners or how it works outside but there is liguid sulfur fungaside by safer. Maybe someone know more ?


Bonide Makes a sulfer that is liquid ready to use or powder.. Sulfer is the best thing to use for treating fungus diseases. I have tried neem oil, H2o2 and now sulfer.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 9, 2013)

mainegirl said:


> Bonide Makes a sulfer that is liquid ready to use or powder.. Sulfer is the best thing to use for treating fungus diseases. I have tried neem oil, H2o2 and now sulfer.


What are you treating them for?


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 9, 2013)

Black spot fungus


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 9, 2013)

Blue Heron (blue magoo bx)


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry to hear, I'm battling leaf spot myself at the moment. 
So the H202 wasn't effective?


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 9, 2013)

a has anyone had to deal with PM (powdery mildew) outside? my buddy has a problem with it. treated it once with milk last month, then no signs of it again until today. should he use that again? & can he use it during flower if it dosent go away?


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 9, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> a has anyone had to deal with PM (powdery mildew) outside? my buddy has a problem with it. treated it once with milk last month, then no signs of it again until today. should he use that again? & can he use it during flower if it dosent go away?


check out this thread. 

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/635394-horsetail-tea-tutorial-my-pm.html

very effective against pm especially in flower.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 9, 2013)

It's never ideal to spray during flowering especially in the wrong weather conditions.
I haven't ever had to deal with PM but I'm sure he could use it again.
H202 works well for PM I believe.
http://www.hydroponics-at-home.com/powdery-mildew.html


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 9, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> check out this thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/635394-horsetail-tea-tutorial-my-pm.html
> 
> very effective against pm especially in flower.


thanks, sounds good! i will tell him to try this as well. if the milk keep it away/down for about a month then both treatments should work well!


----------



## kronickush (Aug 9, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> @kronickush Looks like a while man, what strain? reminds me of the g13.


. 
I don't even know buddy said Jamaican it was a seedling when I got it started indica dominant than went sativa dominant no clue tho I was thinking at least month


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 9, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> a has anyone had to deal with PM (powdery mildew) outside? my buddy has a problem with it. treated it once with milk last month, then no signs of it again until today. should he use that again? & can he use it during flower if it dosent go away?


milk and water is good for powder mildew


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 9, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Time to pay some PG&E bills eh? Lol. That kinda pull makes me miss my setup.


not too bad.. 1000 a month for nine 1ks and 3 8 bulb t5s and three 8 inch exhaust fans


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> milk and water is good for powder mildew


Skim milk I believe.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 9, 2013)

So im getting 60 MPH winds right now yea fuckin my shit up.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> So im getting 60 MPH winds right now yea fuckin my shit up.


Shit man, that must be kicking up the dust like a bitch.
How's your awning holding up?


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 9, 2013)

*My Shit in the round pen is good** but the plants in my garden area are getting blasted hard!!
*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *My Shit in the round pen is good** but the plants in my garden area are getting blasted hard!!
> *View attachment 2769865View attachment 2769862


Good luck bro!
Hang on tight!!!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 9, 2013)

@Tokalot NOOOOOO!!!!!!!! fingers crossed for ya man.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 9, 2013)

*Thanks Boss i sitting here trippin hard i didnt see this coming lol.*
*
Lucky tho 90% of my plants are in the round pen*..


----------



## blackdog (Aug 9, 2013)

This year has been pretty good, I have some White Russian, Frisian Dew, Caramel Ice, Super Bud and Toxic Punch all growing outdoors. Been in flowering for about 2 weeks, all look to be healthy. This year has been a experiment of sorts. I planted my crop in Boxes, Smart Pots, Plastic Containers and in the ground. I used different soils in each of the containers and boxes. Containers were filled with Happy Frog with Diatomaceous Earth and some compost, The boxes was filled with native top soil and compost, diatomaceous earth, lime, and some potting mix. In ground was basically the same as the boxes. Hopefully by the end of Sep early Oct I'll be ready to harvest. Here are some pics of my garden.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

Start a little later next year, and hang Christmas ornaments on that bitch!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 9, 2013)

Bakatare666: 
My Newb question of the week is...How do you blow up pics?


----------



## TWS (Aug 9, 2013)

copy n paste


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Bakatare666:
> My Newb question of the week is...How do you blow up pics?


Once you load, then click the 'insert inline' in the bottom right corner of the attachment line with pics.
Close your attachment box, and once you get back to the dialog box, double click on your pic, and another box will open, allowing you to 'full size', and 'center'.
(You are using desktop or laptop I hope........
Sorry man, if you're fom a pad or phone, I think you have to post, then copy/ paste or something.
We can look into that if that's the case.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 9, 2013)

anybody got any experience on reveggers,the plant I got started flowering early on, well I just left it alone fed it veg nutes, and it eventually came back now its goin into flowering again does abody what that bud comes out to be like? has anyone seen dense nuggets on a revegger? comin back flowering strong just wonderin what it will come out as...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> anybody got any experience on reveggers,the plant I got started flowering early on, well I just left it alone fed it veg nutes, and it eventually came back now its goin into flowering again does abody what that bud comes out to be like? has anyone seen dense nuggets on a revegger? comin back flowering strong just wonderin what it will come out as...


Shit man, you've seen my Diesel, haven't you?
That bitch is fugly.
I put the Diesel, Purple Kush and bagseed out out within the same week, but the Diesel started revegging and she's what you wouldn't want your high school friend to date.
I'll shoot more pics tomorrow for the weekly, but they ain't no prettier, believe me.
.

.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 9, 2013)

All 3 were out in natural daylight for a couple weeks, and started to flower after 2 weeks, but the Diesel started revegging and is just now starting to toss out more pistils.(finally down to almost 14 hrs/ daylight per day.)


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 9, 2013)

View attachment 2769923sour kush


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 9, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> anybody got any experience on reveggers,the plant I got started flowering early on, well I just left it alone fed it veg nutes, and it eventually came back now its goin into flowering again does abody what that bud comes out to be like? has anyone seen dense nuggets on a revegger? comin back flowering strong just wonderin what it will come out as...


Reveggers turn out fine.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 10, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


>


surely that plants root bound?? or needs a transplant before flower??


----------



## be1959 (Aug 10, 2013)

Went into cage today and harvested a couple of lower limbs that were dying from lack of sun, did not have such a issue last year. (only two 4 ft clones) I could barely could fit in the cage so much growth. I came out of cage all sticky, and the wife said I smelled like a skunk. It looks like lower limbs are going to harvest first, it is going to be a exceptional year. The next few weeks are going to get better and better, and by my birthday at end of September ... wow.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> surely that plants root bound?? or needs a transplant before flower??


OH, that is blackdog's.
I just reposted it and told him with the shape, if he started one later next year he could use it for a Christmas tree.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 10, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OH, that is blackdog's.
> I just reposted it and told him with the shape, if he started one later next year he could use it for a Christmas tree.


i know it was intended for op....and a question not a suggestion, ive seen much smaller plants in a bigger pot, and huge plants in small bags. just wondering if bag/pot size when its over a certain size actually makes a difference.

TWS whats going on ???

j brown weres the money shots autos n all....

jozkins when are we getting the new indo diary......or did you go halves with budoligist420 ???

kevv dogg wha gwan?!!

Garden bo$$ what we looking at.....

woop der it is......


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 10, 2013)

Hallways are disappearing  I should have spread out my on center spacing, but 5 years ago I wasn't busting out 8 foot wide SOB'S either.
#CaliProblems LOL


----------



## blackdog (Aug 10, 2013)

I went through that with mine this year, I put them out to early and they flowered. I did a lot of pruning and thinning out. I hate when you get the spaghetti branches. Your better off just pruning all the funky growth off all the way to where it's growing normally. Here's a couple pics of some I had to prune.


biscuitkid said:


> anybody got any experience on reveggers,the plant I got started flowering early on, well I just left it alone fed it veg nutes, and it eventually came back now its goin into flowering again does abody what that bud comes out to be like? has anyone seen dense nuggets on a revegger? comin back flowering strong just wonderin what it will come out as...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Hallways are disappearing  I should have spread out my on center spacing, but 5 years ago I wasn't busting out 8 foot wide SOB'S either.
> #CaliProblems LOL
> View attachment 2770253


Now this is productive use of a backyard, nice work!.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 10, 2013)

small plants


----------



## blackdog (Aug 10, 2013)

Garden Boss, living up to the name for sure. Beautiful garden...that's what I'm shooting for, when you live in California that's the only way to grow. I'm on an acre so I think i'll be able to do a full size garden. How are you growing those?...and how much Water do you have to give them?


Garden Boss said:


> Hallways are disappearing  I should have spread out my on center spacing, but 5 years ago I wasn't busting out 8 foot wide SOB'S either.
> #CaliProblems LOL
> View attachment 2770253


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 10, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2770278 small plants


Even a small amount is better than nothing...half full kind of thing


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Hallways are disappearing  I should have spread out my on center spacing, but 5 years ago I wasn't busting out 8 foot wide SOB'S either.
> #CaliProblems LOL
> View attachment 2770253


how many you got?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice work everyone, was just scanning the dozen or so pages I missed since last visiting thread.

And now I have a question:

How do all you growers get these ladies rounder than my evergreens?. Seriously, no matter how I top and train I can never get those perfect ball shapes...looks like some of you use hedge trimmers.


----------



## blackdog (Aug 10, 2013)

Yeah it's in a 10 gal smart pot, I think I should of used at least a 20-25 gal. The thing with smart pots is that they air prune your roots so they dont' get rootbound...I think a bigger bag would of been better because I have to water that everyday.


Lemon king said:


> surely that plants root bound?? or needs a transplant before flower??


----------



## blackdog (Aug 10, 2013)

Looks like it just big enough...that'll put you in some smoke for a little while.


209 Cali closet grower said:


> View attachment 2770278 small plants


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 10, 2013)

I got 24 clones going this year and 1 Fem seed, I top them early and stop topping in mid july so they can have some meaty colas. When it's over 100 degrees they use about 25 gallons of water each, every other day . I feed MaxSea once weekly.


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2013)

Dr Sanjay Gupta is Obama's personal friend and he was almost appointed attorney general but I believe he turned it down. Sunday he has a Pro documentary on Marijauna and has apologized for being anti. Monday the attorney general is speaking in San Francisco on reform and other things. Coincidence ? I think not.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 10, 2013)

I've got about half of my late starts transplanted into 3 gallon grow bags.

I've got more work to do, but hopefully can put up some pics today. Of course they're nothing compared to the monsters in here, we're talking about 5 nodes or so on most.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

Everyone's grows all look so good, nice job helping each other out...........due to new local regulations, I have to keep a much lower profile, so I started these plants about 6 weeks later than usual. I hoping for 1lbs each......they are stacking & just showing a few pistils, still a long way to go. happy growing pep's & good luck, the hard part is just starting....


----------



## kronickush (Aug 10, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Everyone's grows all look so good, nice job helping each other out...........due to new local regulations, I have to keep a much lower profile, so I started these plants about 6 weeks later than usual. I hoping for 1lbs each......they are stacking & just showing a few pistils, still a long way to go. happy growing pep's & good luck, the hard part is just starting....


 Thank you so much for dropping in and sharing ! With all your recent activity I was hoping you would share. Thanks DJJ it means a lot to have you drop in ! luv ya Bro !


----------



## fumble (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey DJJ  nice to see you. Looking good this year buddy


@ GardenBoss...hole lee shit!


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Nice work everyone, was just scanning the dozen or so pages I missed since last visiting thread.
> 
> And now I have a question:
> 
> How do all you growers get these ladies rounder than my evergreens?. Seriously, no matter how I top and train I can never get those perfect ball shapes...looks like some of you use hedge trimmers.


 It's just trainng and topping in the right places I suppose. The tops or branch that is not uniform in the structure gets topped so the other ones fill in in that spot. You top a shoot, give it a week to split into 2 tops and top those two. I think the key is to keep topping the dominant tops so the inners catch up. Sometime it's a 3-4 " top on the explosive main shoots.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 10, 2013)

The lesser of two evils:

1) More sunlight 6:20 am-3:30pm but less room {pots less 1" apart}
2) More room but less hours of daylight 12:00pm-4:00pm.

Now I have to decide...your thoughts?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

TWS said:


> Thank you so much for dropping in and sharing ! With all your recent activity I was hoping you would share. Thanks DJJ it means a lot to have you drop in ! luv ya Bro !


I love you guy's too......my grow won't be as impressive to see this year, but a guy's gotta do what he's gotta do. Yeah, I stick my nose into things that I probably shouldn't.......I'm doing things pretty much the same as past seasons, except this year I've added a new special ingredient; home made 'chicken compost'. and things are looking great. I bought a bale of alfalfa to use as bedding/roost material for my backyard chickens. The droppings have composted all winter. After I planted, I topped each 100gl smart pot with 2"-3" of fresh chicken compost. The plants have never looked greener, I'm hoping for similar results with the flowers.......


----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2013)

I think your garden will be plenty impressive if you are still vegging. lol


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 10, 2013)

picture time ahahah


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## TWS (Aug 10, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> picture time ahahah


 you forgot the pictures ?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

impressive job bisquit......


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Northern Border Kush, photo. I wish i could take her out of the netting but its a pain in the ass



Afghan Kush Ryder, auto


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 10, 2013)

1:varieties mostly huckleberry/gdp in that pic, 2: ken's GDP,3: barney farm pinapple chunk,4: Huckleberry Kush,5 another view,6: RP skywalker og, 7: stock of another RP Skywalker OG  there ya have it folks!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Northern Border Kush, photo. I wish i could take her out of the netting but its a pain in the ass
> 
> 
> 
> Afghan Kush Ryder, auto


Would it be any easier to cut the netting from around it?


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 10, 2013)

well if i did that, stuff would be able to get inside,


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> 1:varieties mostly huckleberry/gdp in that pic, 2: ken's GDP,3: barney farm pinapple chunk,4: Huckleberry Kush,5 another view,6: RP skywalker og, 7: stock of another RP Skywalker OG  there ya have it folks!


That sounds like a hell of a sweet mix!I picked up some new genetics but it was too late to put them outside this season. I'll run them once indoors this winter and plan to use them outside next year. From and old grower friend I got cuts of "real deal"lol ; Girl Scout Cookies & Cherry Pie......we'll see.....


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 10, 2013)

I got a bunch of seeds I didn't use so im gonna run them out in the winter the whole list of what I got out there is pretty impressive I picked out many different varieties some has shown they can make it n norcal others just actin like a bitch but heres the run down of whats out there, ken's GDP,Dynasty Huckleberry Kush, Dj short Blueberry, GSC, RP Skywalker OG, RP Og kush #18, Bio-diesel supposedly Williams wonder x Sour Diesel, Barney farm Pinapple Chunk and they all was grown from seed even the GSC picked some fem seeds up in a dispensary except the bio-diesel those were some clones I was gifted


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> well if i did that, stuff would be able to get inside,


Sorry, I see now.
I thought that was plastic, but it's real fine mesh.
I was thinking you had like a mesh for sog that I couldn't see.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 10, 2013)

kinda hard to see but thats my hand spread apart behind a cola


----------



## purpsmaster (Aug 10, 2013)

Pineapple express X Purple Mr.Nice
Personal Cross

View attachment 2770624View attachment 2770625


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 10, 2013)

purpsmaster said:


> Pineapple express X Purple Mr.Nice
> Personal Cross
> 
> View attachment 2770623View attachment 2770624View attachment 2770625


 love that purplish Stock SWEET!!!!


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 10, 2013)

kosher kush


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, today was good and bad. The good is my 4 ladies in the wetland are doing very well, just beginning to flip also. These plants have been topped numerous times, and still outgrew the natives. Wetlands in my area are perfect for in-grounds, the annual grasses/flowers create tons of free aged humus...plus I don't have to water shit.

On the flipside, as you will see I burned the hell out of a lady here, and with CFL's no less. I always was under the impression you could never have too much light...wrong!. None of the bulbs were closer than 3", but I use 24 bulbs totaling over 1,000 actual watts spread out over ONLY 12 square feet!...and also supplement year-round with actual sunlight through 100 year old glass(non-UV block). Never had this happen before, thankfully it was just for personal use. 

Even the trichs are red, is it ruined?. Pic 4 is another of the same, she's fine...but these other 2 indoors may wind-up as hash.

Peace!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Well, today was good and bad. The good is my 4 ladies in the wetland are doing very well, just beginning to flip also. These plants have been topped numerous times, and still outgrew the natives. Wetlands in my area are perfect for in-grounds, the annual grasses/flowers create tons of free aged humus...plus I don't have to water shit.
> 
> On the flipside, as you will see I burned the hell out of a lady here, and with CFL's no less. I always was under the impression you could never have too much light...wrong!. None of the bulbs were closer than 3", but I use 24 bulbs totaling over 1,000 actual watts spread out over ONLY 12 square feet!...and also supplement year-round with actual sunlight through 100 year old glass(non-UV block). Never had this happen before, thankfully it was just for personal use.
> 
> ...


you could still pull them over, they have just started to flower. They are gonna stick out pretty good by the end of flowering.....looking great!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

doublejj said:


> you could still pull them over, they have just started to flower. They are gonna stick out pretty good by the end of flowering.....looking great!!!


The one stalk sticking up is now a clone sitting beside me, plus that area is surrounded on all sides by woods. Had they not been topped, would easily be 10' by this point in the growing season. Those 4 went in as clones on May 15th, and were only about 6 inches tall. Now they are about 5'.


----------



## piatch (Aug 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Nice work everyone, was just scanning the dozen or so pages I missed since last visiting thread.
> 
> And now I have a question:
> 
> How do all you growers get these ladies rounder than my evergreens?. Seriously, no matter how I top and train I can never get those perfect ball shapes...looks like some of you use hedge trimmers.


When I put em in the ground I put a tomato cage on em. It acts as a fulcrum so when they grow out I can bend em without putting too much strain on the branch joint. That way once I put the big cage on them I can bend em way down and the stress is balanced out over the branch like a fishing rod. That along with the fimmingView attachment 2770696View attachment 2770698 and Super Cropping makes some nice even bushes.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 10, 2013)

doublejj said:


> After I planted, I topped each 100gl smart pot with 2"-3" of fresh chicken compost. The plants have never looked greener, I'm hoping for similar results with the flowers.......


holy crap batman, did you really say a 100g smart pot? Shit never even seen them this big.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 10, 2013)

piatch said:


> View attachment 2770706
> 
> When I put em in the ground I put a tomato cage on em. It acts as a fulcrum so when they grow out I can bend em without putting too much strain on the branch joint. That way once I put the big cage on them I can bend em way down and the stress is balanced out over the branch like a fishing rod. That along with the fimmingView attachment 2770696View attachment 2770698 and Super Cropping makes some nice even bushes.


Ah, so that's how we train when we have ladies in the backyard...like tomatoes!.

Can't haul cages out to mine though, everything must fit into a daypack. But I could use existing branches from nearby trees along with 4 ply jute twine to make a cage.


----------



## oreganicOG (Aug 10, 2013)

Loving the sunshine..


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 10, 2013)

aaahhh thats what i needed! YeA bOi!!

all looking super strong for flowering lads...

j browns kush mad!

Garden bo$$ are there any probs later on in flowering with them being so big and close together, it must get humid up in that biatch......next year just throw the worlds biggest scrog screen over your hole garden...just for shits n giggles of course!


----------



## hoonry (Aug 10, 2013)

View attachment 2770684View attachment 2770702View attachment 2770703View attachment 2770708View attachment 2770700View attachment 2770697View attachment 2770689hey everybody - finally starting to see first signs of flowering and top-dressed with some guano this morning. pretty happy with my grow this year (except the tangerine nightmare!) - feel like it's been fairly efficient - I've spent about $350 per plant so far. hope to only spend another $50 for the rest of the season


----------



## 5150 (Aug 10, 2013)

Enjoy friends.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tRLvhRS1gs


----------



## 5150 (Aug 10, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2770684View attachment 2770702View attachment 2770703View attachment 2770708View attachment 2770700View attachment 2770697View attachment 2770689hey everybody - finally starting to see first signs of flowering and top-dressed with some guano this morning. pretty happy with my grow this year (except the tangerine nightmare!) - feel like it's been fairly efficient - I've spent about $350 per plant so far. hope to only spend another $50 for the rest of the season



Saaaaweeeeeeeet.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2770684View attachment 2770702View attachment 2770703View attachment 2770708View attachment 2770700View attachment 2770697View attachment 2770689hey everybody - finally starting to see first signs of flowering and top-dressed with some guano this morning. pretty happy with my grow this year (except the tangerine nightmare!) - feel like it's been fairly efficient - I've spent about $350 per plant so far. hope to only spend another $50 for the rest of the season


awesome, I can't wait to see how that GSC turns out. Please post pics when it's finished......


----------



## Darth Dank (Aug 10, 2013)

Heres my first real grow and its a mmj grow. There in 5, 7 and 10 gallon pots. There 10 days into bloom. The 7 and 10 gal. are pre 98 bubba clones and the white 5 gal. is seed from girl scout x white rino. Got them in my yard getting 10 hours of direct sun light.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth Dank said:


> Heres my first real grow and its a mmj grow. There in 5, 7 and 10 gallon pots. There 10 days into bloom. The 7 and 10 gal. are pre 98 bubba clones and the white 5 gal. is seed from girl scout x white rino. Got them in my yard getting 10 hours of direct sun light.


those look great. you should be very pleased with the fruits of your labors.......


----------



## 5150 (Aug 10, 2013)

as of today.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> holy crap batman, did you really say a 100g smart pot? Shit never even seen them this big.


yes, I consider 100gl to be the min for outdoors, 200's are even better if you have the room.......they actually make 1000gl smart pots!


----------



## Darth Dank (Aug 10, 2013)

doublejj said:


> those look great. you should be very pleased with the fruits of your labors.......


You sound like you know a lot. 100g lol dam cali people.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

Darth Dank said:


> You sound like you know a lot. 100g lol dam cali people. But realy Im useing earth juice bloom and verde frie bloom(top dressing), general organic bio bud, bio marine and cal mag, GH florablend, AN bud candy, root organic trinty and oreganism xl and some GH pineapple rush for when i stop bud candy. Some of my friends in cali and washington have been helping me go xbox live. For my grow it was bio grow bio weed bio marine and cal/mg all General organics. Im trying to stay mostly organic. Do you think Im doing good ?


brother I wish I could help you......I've never used any of those things. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. If it's working for you, keep it up, if not, I wouldn't know what to tell you. sounds like your getting a lot of help from indoor/hydro growers......good luck


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 10, 2013)

thinking about a week longer


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 2771169View attachment 2771168 thinking about a week longer


Looks real nice bro, but don't you already have some amber there?
How is your clear to cloudy ratio looking?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 10, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Looks real nice bro, but don't you already have some amber there?
> How is your clear to cloudy ratio looking?


i do have some amber. not alot but i got alot of clear and glasssy.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 10, 2013)

shit maybe there farther than i think lol


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i do have some amber. not alot but i got alot of clear and glasssy.


OK man, from my own exp., I found that they can mature fast, so check a few times a day.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 10, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> OK man, from my own exp., I found that they can mature fast, so check a few times a day.


i didnt even notice the amber tell you told me and in that pic you can see it clear as day


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i didnt even notice the amber tell you told me and in that pic you can see it clear as day


 and I openly admit MY eyes are bad, LOL.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

Don't feel bad bro, Flaming Pie asked me today what was going on with my Diesel, and I hadn't notice that.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 10, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Don't feel bad bro, Flaming Pie asked me today what was going on with my Diesel, and I hadn't notice that.


yeah i just scoped the shit out of them there looking like some plants are flat out done but theres alot that are not. kinda wanna chop them all at the same time i got 45 in 5 gallon pots in that room hoping for 9 pounds


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yeah i just scoped the shit out of them there looking like some plants are flat out done but theres alot that are not. kinda wanna chop them all at the same time i got 45 in 5 gallon pots in that room hoping for 9 pounds


Do them as they come ready.....
That way, you're not sitting there for hours upon hours trimming, and it doesn't seem as bad.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

Time to get them scissors sticky!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 10, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Do them as they come ready.....
> That way, you're not sitting there for hours upon hours trimming, and it doesn't seem as bad.


yeah but the problem is it will get smoked to quick that way and im trying to get the donations lol


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

Grow one: 
Pineapple skunk
Superbox scrog
Total yield: 2oz (dry)


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 10, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Grow one:
> Pineapple skunk
> Superbox scrog
> Total yield: 2oz (dry)


Not the right thread but looks fucking dank anyways. You just wanted to be part of the crowd though, huh? lol Next time I'd let them stretch a bit out of the screen before you flip 12/12 or tuck more. Skunks usually get a bit of decent stretch but that looks like a pretty stout pheno there.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

Grow Two:
Outdoors
Ogkush#18


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm sorry what kinda thread should I be looking for? I thought this was ppl coming togetherbwith they're progress. What forum shouldn I look for? Not being a smartass? Really don't know.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> I'm sorry what kinda thread should I be looking for? I thought this was ppl coming togetherbwith they're progress. What forum shouldn I look for? Not being a smartass? Really don't know.


Naw man, you're fine.
Post pics, show your grow, tell your story.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

It says open show & tell. Isnt that what this is. If its because the thread says outdoors. I first tried to send everything I have going in and out on one post but It says I don't have the permission. I don't understand why.....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 10, 2013)

Thick skin and Ibuprofen.... LOL


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> It says open show & tell. Isnt that what this is. If its because the thread says outdoors. I first tried to send everything I have going in and out on one post but It says I don't have the permission. I don't understand why.....


Sometims the system is funny with low post count, so just keep trying bro.
Don't get discouraged.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

Anyways just wanted chat with other outdoor growers who might have insight into something I might be doing wrong or could be doing better, sorry.....


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks gb & 666. I'll keep all posted on my progress through the weeks and of course love viewing others progress.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Anyways just wanted chat with other outdoor growers who might have insight into something I might be doing wrong or could be doing better, sorry.....


Nothing to apologize for bro.
If ya wanna follow an outdoor grow, here's mine.
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/632050-2-new-seeds-started-outdoors.html
There are plenty of guys on this thread that are happy to share and chat with ya.
This is one of the best forums around these days.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 10, 2013)

@*jpbeach28* 



Like I said bro, thick skin and Ibuprofen.... U will find more respect with ignoring than getting butt hurt... Anyways my advise would be 100+gallon smart pots, and feed with MaxSea and GOOD SOIL... grow on bro....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 10, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Nothing to apologize for bro.
> If ya wanna follow an outdoor grow, here's mine.
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/632050-2-new-seeds-started-outdoors.html
> There are plenty of guys on this thread that are happy to share and chat with ya.
> This is one of the best forums around these days.


True... and thanks for blow up pic help man. Peeps like you keep the spirit of this whole mo fo running... I owe you a bong hit... but just one


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks fellas, Will do. No butt pain


----------



## doublejj (Aug 10, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Nothing to apologize for bro.
> If ya wanna follow an outdoor grow, here's mine.
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/632050-2-new-seeds-started-outdoors.html
> There are plenty of guys on this thread that are happy to share and chat with ya.
> This is one of the best forums around these days.


 try to use froglogic.......

[video=youtube;r_dtRIf0rGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_dtRIf0rGY&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 10, 2013)

Slow dancing in a burning room...


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Thanks fellas, Will do. No butt pain


I DO NOT want to have to give ya this form bro.View attachment 2771253


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 10, 2013)

deePTokEn said:


> View attachment 2766766View attachment 2766759View attachment 2766769View attachment 2766777View attachment 2766762
> 
> This is what I be rockin' shit I was gone outwest to alberta to work for month and half and this is what I came home too


I love it lol
I remember my first outdoor with 180+ plants had 3 rows of corn around the entire perimeter and you couldn't even see any plants! just looked like a shitload of corn haha


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't understand 666 what form?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 10, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> I don't understand 666 what form?


This.
You're OK bro.
Just keep a thick skin, and always remember somebody MIGHT be razzin ya if you're not sure what their 'advice' means.
All good people here on this site.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

For some reason if you put the picture atb the beginning of a line it won't show it. Picturws gotta be away from touching the side. Anyways I must have pissed ya off. So ill just stop and post more as I get closer to flower.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 10, 2013)

Oh nevermind thanks then. Peace


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 11, 2013)

jp, you're not going to find a better bunch on this forum than the outdoor guys. They've been helpful to my newbie self without being condescending and are always quick with a kind word when you're on the right track.

Sometimes things get lost in translation with the written word. You'll come to get a better feel for the different personalities among the outdoor guys.

Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Oh nevermind thanks then. Peace


IDK what ya mean bro, you didn't piss anybody off.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 11, 2013)

go dro bro.....3 words will change ur life

d-w-c

if them plants in the piks are 2 weeks from done go hydro. The least yield u could expect would be at least double what you have.

you can pull 6 zips pissing in the buckets!! 

then you can spend nov- may veggin a couple girls for the summer season. You put them out at 8ft and wait for a the magic.....


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

What did you guys do to the newbie ? lol  This will not be tolerated ...... lol  is he a little emotional ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

TWS said:


> What did you guys do to the newbie ? lol  This will not be tolerated ...... lol  is he a little emotional ?


IDK man, I think he misunderstood Jozi a couple pages back.
I thought we had it ironed out until JP thought he pissed me off when I didn't answer him, but I fell out.
I wasn't ignoring him.


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

LOL, I like the Butt hurt form .


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

fell out ? you doing that cheba again ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

TWS said:


> LOL, I like the Butt hurt form .


I don't understand why he couldn't see it.
I think he would'a gotten a giggle or two out of it.
He also mentioned problems posting or something, so I'm wondering maybe something in his settings........


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 11, 2013)

haven't been bringing my camera out lately. Did some major pruning and lolipopping today. Purple bag seed seemed very near death today... she had her main trunk chewed on by a rabbit last week and has been struggling to support her weight and doesnt help that I just transplanted her about 3 weeks ago... we will see if she makes a recovery.. if she recovers I could see her pulling about 2 ounces.

random bag seed is 4 weeks into flowering and is loaded with buds... lots of bud mold and black mold that I had to prune back... after pruning I staked and tied her apart so there would be more airflow and light to each branch. looking at around 3-4 ounces for this plant.

juicy fruit bag seed was a thick bush... a mold trap waiting to happen. pruned her about 1/3 of total mass... then i staked and tied her. On course for around 3-4 ounces assuming all goes well.

In total I got a walgreens plastic bag jam packed full of trim and now I shouldnt have to worry about mold as much.. just hope the purple lady recovers she has some nice purpling of stems and I imagine she will get some purple leaves once the temps drop.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 11, 2013)

Gage Green Royal Flush mainlined 4'11'' tall and 17'8'' around











Gage Green Grape Stomper BX2 (str8 grape smell already) almost 6 ft tall and 12'11'' around






Dynasty Seeds Blue Heron ( I call her the Sunworshipper because shes always standing str8 up, even at night)






*-Bud*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> haven't been bringing my camera out lately. Did some major pruning and lolipopping today. Purple bag seed seemed very near death today... she had her main trunk chewed on by a rabbit last week and has been struggling to support her weight and doesnt help that I just transplanted her about 3 weeks ago... we will see if she makes a recovery.. if she recovers I could see her pulling about 2 ounces.
> 
> random bag seed is 4 weeks into flowering and is loaded with buds... lots of bud mold and black mold that I had to prune back... after pruning I staked and tied her apart so there would be more airflow and light to each branch. looking at around 3-4 ounces for this plant.
> 
> ...


I'm picturing this now.


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow ! Wow !


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Gage Green Royal Flush mainlined 4'11'' tall and 17'8'' around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit those stems!


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> haven't been bringing my camera out lately. Did some major pruning and lolipopping today. Purple bag seed seemed very near death today... she had her main trunk chewed on by a rabbit last week and has been struggling to support her weight and doesnt help that I just transplanted her about 3 weeks ago... we will see if she makes a recovery.. if she recovers I could see her pulling about 2 ounces.
> 
> random bag seed is 4 weeks into flowering and is loaded with buds... lots of bud mold and black mold that I had to prune back... after pruning I staked and tied her apart so there would be more airflow and light to each branch. looking at around 3-4 ounces for this plant.
> 
> ...


 I had to do the same thing, They look like piss right now but I had too. Found dead shoots on the inwards . better now than later


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I'm picturing this now.


 I think my back feels good enough this morning and Im not high as hell on pain meds I can make it down to the store to pick up my new watch dog.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 11, 2013)

hey fellas how the hell are you gonna cure all them buds? last year i only had 7 x-mas trees & now i got 20+ bushes. what else can i use or do i just have to say fuck it & use a million jars?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> hey fellas how the hell are you gonna cure all them buds? last year i only had 7 x-mas trees & now i got 20+ bushes. what else can i use or do i just have to say fuck it & use a million jars?


Such unfortunate dilemmas...........
Myself, I'd be more concerned with how long it's gonna take to trim all that!


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

Turkey Roasting bags or totes.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 11, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> hey fellas how the hell are you gonna cure all them buds? last year i only had 7 x-mas trees & now i got 20+ bushes. what else can i use or do i just have to say fuck it & use a million jars?


My friend who does large indoor grows strips off the big leaves as he hangs everything to dry, once dry the branches get cut down to smaller sizes and put into large plastic totes. He opens the totes to breath and rotates the piles of branches while doing the trimming to avoid flat buds and dampness. Once trimmed, everything goes into large turkey bags. 

Head stash goes into jars for a nice long cure. Everything else moves on down the road to the patients in the turkey bags. They can buy their own damn jars. Lol.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> My friend who does large indoor grows strips off the big leaves as he hangs everything to dry, once dry the branches get cut down to smaller sizes and put into large plastic totes. He opens the totes to breath and rotates the piles of branches while doing the trimming to avoid flat buds and dampness. Once trimmed, everything goes into large turkey bags.
> 
> Head stash goes into jars for a nice long cure. Everything else moves on down the road to the patients in the turkey bags. They can buy their own damn jars. Lol.


this sounds familiar, lol.......


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks fellas! but about the totes, do they need some weight on them so they dont dry out quickly? i was thinkin they needed to be in something air tight?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 11, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> thanks fellas! but about the totes, do they need some weight on them so they dont dry out quickly? i was thinkin they needed to be in something air tight?


You could get some stick on weatherstrip and put it on the lid, that way when you snap it shut it will seal.
Something like this will work.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_246077-1410-V27GA_0__?productId=3027827&Ntt=weatherstrip&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=weatherstrip&facetInfo=


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> thanks fellas! but about the totes, do they need some weight on them so they dont dry out quickly? i was thinkin they needed to be in something air tight?


look around at different totes, some have lids that fit air tight, some don't.......


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks! & thanks again about putting me on Maxsea! Man they love that shit! i dont think i will use anything else!!!!!!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 11, 2013)

doublej how the hell are you man? its me bekindbud, I just changed my profile when all that shit went down. Hope all is good bro!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> doublej how the hell are you man? its me bekindbud, I just changed my profile when all that shit went down. Hope all is good bro!


It's all good bro, I just took a self imposed time out........good to see you......


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 11, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Grow Two:
> Outdoors
> Ogkush#18





jpbeach28 said:


> I'm sorry what kinda thread should I be looking for? I thought this was ppl coming togetherbwith they're progress. What forum shouldn I look for? Not being a smartass? Really don't know.





jpbeach28 said:


> It says open show & tell. Isnt that what this is. If its because the thread says outdoors. I first tried to send everything I have going in and out on one post but It says I don't have the permission. I don't understand why.....


I didn't see the outdoor pictures until later, you're fine. please stay around and keep us updated with both your outdoor and indoor grows, they look great


----------



## BackwoodzBurner (Aug 11, 2013)

heres a lil update on my girls


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 11, 2013)

hey TWS...I'm not really outdoors but I grow with the sun....kind of like an indoor greenhouse, except it's really just my living room with bay windows

hope this is okay and not considered a highjack

cheers


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Indoor Sun King said:


> hey TWS...I'm not really outdoors but I grow with the sun....kind of like an indoor greenhouse, except it's really just my living room with bay windows
> 
> hope this is okay and not considered a highjack
> 
> cheers


Curious question, have you flowered using only this glass yet?. I ask b/c most modern homes have energy efficient windows designed to block UV/B.

Peace


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 11, 2013)

my windows are all high tech and have an outer etching that filters the sun rays.....but I have heard it does not block much of the spectrum used by plants

this is my second indoor sunlight grow....last year was my first grow, in dirt with no nutes...yielded 18 grams (pics in "My Past Grows" journal)

this year is a hempy 2 liter pop bottle and it's on schedule despite the late start (May 21) (more pics in "Indoor/Sunshine grow" journal)


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 11, 2013)

JOZKINS YOU BULLY!! and you call yourself a weed nerd......


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 11, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Sorry to hear, I'm battling leaf spot myself at the moment.
> So the H202 wasn't effective?


It was but its like it was working slowly I am almost flowering so Im in a rush to get rid of the fungus diseases. Sulfur powder by Bonide is working fast so im using that for now


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 11, 2013)

mainegirl said:


> It was but its like it was working slowly I am almost flowering so Im in a rush to get rid of the fungus diseases. Sulfur powder by Bonide is working fast so im using that for now


I'm in the same boat, they will start flowering in the next 10-14 days or so, like yourself I need it under control by then.


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Gage Green Royal Flush mainlined 4'11'' tall and 17'8'' around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 simply amazing ! nice main line ! Im watching that Blue Heron .



hexthat said:


>


 They're getting big ! They look really good, What are you feeding ?


Jozikins said:


> I didn't see the outdoor pictures until later, you're fine. please stay around and keep us updated with both your outdoor and indoor grows, they look great


 ahhh, your sweet ! 


BackwoodzBurner said:


> heres a lil update on my girls


 looking fantastic !


Indoor Sun King said:


> hey TWS...I'm not really outdoors but I grow with the sun....kind of like an indoor greenhouse, except it's really just my living room with bay windows
> 
> hope this is okay and not considered a highjack
> 
> cheers


 Mang ! Nice outdoor house plants. They're doing great ! I would have a problem filling up my living room if I had a living room like that. What do you do for night time ?


mainegirl said:


> It was but its like it was working slowly I am almost flowering so Im in a rush to get rid of the fungus diseases. Sulfur powder by Bonide is working fast so im using that for now


 Great job ! 


Bakatare666 said:


> You could get some stick on weatherstrip and put it on the lid, that way when you snap it shut it will seal.
> Something like this will work.
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_246077-1410-V27GA_0__?productId=3027827&Ntt=weatherstrip&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=weatherstrip&facetInfo=


 you know ! luving the new avatar !


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's a shot of my Super Lemon Haze. She's topped 6 feet and no flowers yet. 



A trunk shot. Main stalk is about 1 1/4 in diameter.



And some of my late starts.

Cheeseberry



Killa Queen x Blue Hammer



G13/Skunk


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

oh boy ! your in trouble with that Haze !  are the little guys in coco ?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 11, 2013)

TWS said:


> oh boy ! your in trouble with that Haze !  are the little guys in coco ?




Yes sir, wanted to mess around with coco outdoors and see what it was like. Thrilled with it so far. I think I'll just need to be a little more on top of looking out for deficiencies, but hopefully it'll go good.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 11, 2013)

TWS said:


> Mang ! Nice outdoor house plants. They're doing great ! I would have a problem filling up my living room if I had a living room like that. What do you do for night time ?


Since seeing the first preflowers on July 2, I started to move her into a dark environment, well actually a bathroom but "dark environment" sounds so much more sophisticated and professional.

I can only schedule 10 hours of darkness due to personal commitments (AKA my employment).....12 hours would be ideal but 10 seems to be enough to trigger into flower mode


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 11, 2013)

doublejj said:


> It's all good bro, I just took a self imposed time out........good to see you......


timeouts are always good, glad your around. The Carport King!!!!


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 11, 2013)

@jozikins. Thx bro. Sure will do! Seriously thinking of trying to quickly veg out an og18 clone I took and staring from seed just some plane old og. Also I'm really wanting to pop my liberty haze bean bean and veg em all out very quickly then put em out doors b/c it will stay well into the 70's and 80's where I live untill mid december. So I could veg em indoors them bring em out to fkower only drawback is that they won't be as big. Plus I probably really should save the liberty haze bean till next season.


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

vegg them things until they are 3-4ft and put them outside. They will double on the flip. You'll have a nice fall/winter grow. Start another from those plants by clone for an early spring harvest and you'll have that strain coming up in clone for the summer.  a hoop house and a heater helps.


----------



## 757growin (Aug 11, 2013)

^^^^damn t dub u said it bro. Thats what I do


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 11, 2013)

Heres a inside pic of one of the ladies and another pic of the my Kushy Kush.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 11, 2013)

TWS said:


> They're getting big ! They look really good, What are you feeding ?


8/6/13 was the last feeding and it was about 1/2-3/4 pound of organic 5-3-0 ...its too slow releasing and fucked up my feedings cause i dont want to over do it with the N at this stage, next feeding ill give it 1-1-16 seaweed maybe a little monopotassium phosphate depending on if i feel it needs a boost of bloom


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 11, 2013)

What's a hoop house?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 11, 2013)

Greenhouse. I gotta get mine built.


----------



## bigboybuds (Aug 11, 2013)

Nothing spectacular, But they should do the trick when finished. 

First few Pics my 6 Blueberry Kush in a raised bed I made at an away property. They are JUST starting to bud. I only get out there about once a week, so they are a bit neglected.. They are in 5 Gal pots, and I went there today to cut the bottoms out for root room, but when I went to lift the pots, the roots had already grown out the side and bottom holes. I was going to rip them out anyways, but they seemed to be down nice and deep already, so I left them. Saw lots of colorful Leaf hoppers, and lots of Ladybugs that are there naturally eating anything else. The leaf hoppers don't seem to be doing much damage.. yet. (Last pic is a ludybug)




Next 4 pics are the ones I keep in my yard. All of them I have had the time to tinker with, and do some nice LST. 1st is a Blueberry Kush, Second is a Great white Shark, third and forth are Purple Kush. 5th is a shot of 1 of the Purple's LST. Everything is just starting to bud here as well. I am pleased on the size. I didn't get them out until the middle of July this year..


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 11, 2013)

*Heres a pic of one of my Pumpkin plant.

*


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

Not mine but a nice one . I just got some ideas though. lol


----------



## texastiger707 (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is my cherry bomb plant pic update.. She is from bomb seeds. I have her in a 3gallon pot. I am using foxfarm happy frog with foxfarm nutes. I started her from seed 4-4-13 been outdoors since day 1.


----------



## 420mon (Aug 11, 2013)

Sun baked plastic off the greenhouse, will fix it tmw.....pic taken on 8-4-13 all ladies have started flowering so plastic must GO UP ASAP!!!.


----------



## TWS (Aug 11, 2013)

The visqueen sure doesn't last long. I use it on my small hoop house and replace it seasonally but the Agricultural covering I bought for my stick frame is going on it's 3rd season.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 11, 2013)

hey guys. cant wait to see everyones monster flowering!!! good luck peeps hopefully no late sickness/mold/bug problems for you guys.

so i had like a 16 headed jack herra. turned out to be male . but it will be relocated from my 6 ladies and grown out for some nice jack beans
and the bud maybe some hash or whatever.

a couple pics.

My sativa dom bag seed. u can see the nice pink/red stems looking nice. has alot of colas.
me standing next to georgina. very tall and pretty bushy should be a nice yeilder.
and a preflower from one of my babies in the ground.


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 12, 2013)

rough start to the year so they aren't as big as the years before but they are healthy and all females other than the HGS f2s not showing sex yet*
group1 shot
blue dream haze cali connection i like the leaf pattern
mastodon kush emerald triangle
blueberry headband emerald triangle
group 2 shot
cherry og emerald triangle
darkstar th seeds
high grade seeds super bud f2 + poison afghan x super bud

original sour diesel cali connection*


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

nyc sour d mom


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 12, 2013)

auto flowering ak 47


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2013)

this was my 'hoop house' from last year. Ass saver I call it


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 12, 2013)

fumble said:


> this was my 'hoop house' from last year. Ass saver I call it


what strain is that in the last pic


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> what strain is that in the last pic


 ditto, tell tell.....


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 12, 2013)

looks like it yields super fat. looks kinda like my romulan but that in the pic grows longer buds even... bad ass. would be a bitch to keep it standing up week 9 or 10 tho lol


----------



## mainegirl (Aug 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> Not mine but a nice one . I just got some ideas though. lol


 PVC pipe works great or electric conduit pipe. Use rebar as stakes... You Tube Baby


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 12, 2013)

My tallest girl Wonder Woman is over 8 feet tall. She is kicking ass for an unfilled 20gal smart pot.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2013)

GB, your gonna need a trimming machine!...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

GB your username says it all! Man I wish I could smoke a fat one in that garden! Nice work!


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 12, 2013)

a fellas! are yall wanting to use hoop-houses/tarps for hiding the ladies or stopping rain and wind from hittin on them? just askin cause last year i didn't cover them & everything went pretty well.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> a fellas! are yall wanting to use hoop-houses/tarps for hiding the ladies or stopping rain and wind from hittin on them? just askin cause last year i didn't cover them & everything went pretty well.


I use a carport for several reasons. Privacy, rain, & it does provide some minimal bug protection (butterflies, moths). These portable carports are pretty common sight around my neighborhood, & they don't attract attention like a greenhouse/hoop house.......many of the greenhouses/hoop houses in my neighborhood have pot in them......most of the carports don't.......


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 12, 2013)

started from the bottom

now we here!

Rollin a couple 4 the ladies that got lost in the storm! R.I.P


----------



## substitution (Aug 12, 2013)

First, let me say I've enjoyed following this thread over the past month or so.

Just to name a few, I'm inspired by the work posted here by guys like TWS, doublejj, Garden Boss, charles lewis.

Do you guys continue spraying your plants throughout flower?


I've done a few neem sprays so far and not seen any bugs, should I keep going?

*What do you guys use for preventative sprays? How late into flower do you spray?*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2013)

I use a Hudson Fogger instead of a sprayer, it's doesn't put as much moisture on your plants, and that helps with mold/rot. Bud worms become a big problem in flowering, so I spray weekly with Azatrol, until 2 weeks before harvest..........


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 12, 2013)

@subs this is only my 2nd grow. I only use milk! & thats because it kills P.M, I didnt have a bug problem last year or this one. but when I do spray with milk (once a month) it does keep it coated until a heavy rain comes, but thats all use.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 12, 2013)

i cant wait to get a house in the mountains. ima do a fat ass od grow. and im allready knowing if i invest heavily in pest controll and security it will be a come up


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 12, 2013)

Flower has begun in Colorado for us, we started late!


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 12, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I use a Hudson Fogger instead of a sprayer, it's doesn't put as much moisture on your plants, and that helps with mold/rot. Bud worms become a big problem in flowering, so I spray weekly with Azatrol, until 2 weeks before harvest..........



i will keep Azatrol in mind. I heard that bud worm can get pretty nasty!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> i will keep Azatrol in mind. I heard that bud worm can get pretty nasty!


 Azatrol is kinda pricey but it's organic & it works on everything..........


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 12, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Azatrol is kinda pricey but it's organic & it works on everything..........


Holy shit! yes it is! lol.......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> Holy shit! yes it is! lol.......


lol.......money well spent......


----------



## garlictrain (Aug 12, 2013)

Colorado elevation 5,800 as of aug 7. yes the flower time has begun!! 

View attachment 2773835
30-ish plants in 20gal trash cans, in a 10x24 soon to be roofed greenhouse
View attachment 2773834
about 15 or so extra cuts from the cloner that i figured i'd throw out in 10-15 gals as a side by side from the main attraction!
Happy Growing to ALL!


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2013)

They are, starting from the first pic, a small Vortex, my 7+ foot PLP with beautiful pink pistles, then in the other one is a Bubba in the front and a White Fire in the back - the one in the last pic. She was in a 5 x 5 scrog, LSTd, sideways trained, and supercropped. I used the bamboo stakes to hold them up during flower. The branch in the very back I didn't tuck and just let it do its thing - over 7 feet tall  I still have people asking me if I have it lol. No, but I do have a lemoncello vodka tincture that I am scared of!



MrStickyScissors said:


> what strain is that in the last pic


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey TWS, thanks, I can now put pics up on line again!!! I was having problems all week trying to post pics and type stuff in the reply box. 

Today I got to meet and smoke with TWS, dude is a cool mofo! Got to see his beautiful beast of a garden and smoked a few bowls. This is what I love about these forums, meeting real good people that enjoy the things you enjoy! Thanks T for letting me in your house, it was a pleasure meeting you bro! We got to go hit the lake soon! 



Peace
FM


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 12, 2013)

hey fellas! my buddy with the P.M problem wanted to know if anyone has tried or know anything that will kill it from the inside out? his garden is outside as well & he is afraid that it will kill his crop b4 he can harvest. we are in MI.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 12, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Colorado elevation 5,800 as of aug 7. yes the flower time has begun!!
> 
> View attachment 2773835
> 30-ish plants in 20gal trash cans, in a 10x24 soon to be roofed greenhouse
> ...


I like how you said the elevation 'as of date'.
I had to stop laughing, because the wording almost made it sound like the elevation changes according to date.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 12, 2013)

beautiful job filmy..........and I agree TW is a MoFo...........ugh I mean cool mofo!lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

doublejj said:


> beautiful job filmy..........and I agree TW is a MoFo...........ugh I mean cool mofo!lol


Thanks man, I am really glad to see you back! Its always awesome meeting cool people from here! I been wanting to meet all you guys up there! Hopefully one day we will and fumble can cook us all dinner! lol

Peace
FM or BKB lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

wow, Im baked. FM got some fire.  Plants looking good and the scrog is heavy all ready, nice. How big is a leaf on your monster ?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> wow, Im baked. FM got some fire.  Plants looking good and the scrog is heavy all ready, nice. How big is a leaf on your monster ?


Im glad you are baked cause I am too! I hope you liked my wax and helps with your back!

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

Here"s some of my winter time hoop house stuff. " Ice " rebar & pvc.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

Fucking beautiful man!


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im glad you are baked cause I am too! I hope you liked my wax and helps with your back!
> 
> Peace
> FM


 Im horizontal mang ! lol  good stuff indeed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

I forgot to ask what is the Gogi lineage?


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> started from the bottomView attachment 2773764
> 
> now we here!View attachment 2773765
> 
> Rollin a couple 4 the ladies that got lost in the storm! R.I.P


 Most awesome ! Read some good things about this for mold. http://greencure.net/


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I forgot to ask what is the Gogi lineage?


 It's from Bodhi you can google it, im not sure off the top of me noggin. snow lotus x something else I think . lol


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> Here"s some of my winter time hoop house stuff. " Ice " rebar & pvc. /QUOTE] Lovin the Color TWS my dj short blueberry startin to change colors on the leaves on some of them


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

It was a cold ass winter this year here. Multi weeks below freezing and days only in the low 50's. I would go into the hoop house at night to smoke, it was nice n warm in there . lol I could get the hoop house up to about 70 in the day time with the door closed on a sunny day.


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

fumble said:


> this was my 'hoop house' from last year. Ass saver I call it


 LOL ! I thought you were showing some skin for a minute there. Must been the part about it saved my ass coupled with poor eyesight and FM getting me ripped . LOL I guess you are kinda anyways. LOL I need reading glasses now.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 12, 2013)

@TWS I love the winter crop man. That's what I am working on next man. A 20x20 with an 8 foot ceiling with 24 plants grown from Nov 1-Feb1 in Greenhouse A, then flower em out at Greenhouse B. 
I gotta clear out Greenhouse A by Feb 1 for an early start on 2014.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice view from this end of the yard. 






And a silly big leaf on my white widow.


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> @TWS I love the winter crop man. That's what I am working on next man. A 20x20 with an 8 foot ceiling with 24 plants grown from Nov 1-Feb1 in Greenhouse A, then flower em out at Greenhouse B.
> I gotta clear out Greenhouse A by Feb 1 for an early start on 2014.


 What's in green house A at the moment ? Got something else up your sleeve ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Nice view from this end of the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man, between all the greenery and bamboo I'd think you were a Panda . Great show !


----------



## fumble (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol TWS! Ass saver for sure. My little set up stood up to 40+ mph winds and kept the rain off. Lucky you, getting to meet FM and smoke his fine ass wax  Maybe, if there is a next bbq, he can hitch a ride with you? Then I can cook you both something yummy 


...and btw...GOT DAMN! beautiful winter girls


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 12, 2013)

My newest additions to the growing list of gardening supplies I've collected this year.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

TWS here is my pet Lock-Jaw. 


Hey Joz, here is the GSC clone I got that I was telling you about, does it look anything like a GSC or like yours?


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

@ Fumble,See if you did one of those survival shows your lean too would be all right. FM can come along anytime . I have a feeling something is gonna come together this fall.


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

FM, he's waiting to pounce ! you need a bluegill too .


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> My newest additions to the growing list of gardening supplies I've collected this year.
> 
> View attachment 2774329


 hella nice !


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> Man, between all the greenery and bamboo I'd think you were a Panda . Great show !


Thanks. I should break out my tiki torches. I got a wierd look today buying another 50 or so bamboo poles at Home Depot Lol.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 12, 2013)

Damn!!!

Powder mold, what's your solution to get rid of it?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 12, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Thanks. I should break out my tiki torches. I got a wierd look today buying another 50 or so bamboo poles at Home Depot Lol.


That's hilarious. I get weird looks hauling river bamboo out of our local park. I am not sure if it is illegal, but it's awkward


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Damn!!!
> 
> Powder mold, what's your solution to get rid of it?


 lots of talk about green cure and that Sn whatever it is stuff.... someone help me out here .... lol


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> lots of talk about green cure and that Sn whatever it is stuff.... someone help me out here .... lol


I've heard something about a milk solution, anyone try that?


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Thanks. I should break out my tiki torches. I got a wierd look today buying another 50 or so bamboo poles at Home Depot Lol.


 I always wonder where all the BT and spinosad is this time of the year. not on the shelves. LOL the clerks know. we wood make good garden clerks at the store , huh FM ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've heard something about a milk solution, anyone try that?


 I've been experimenting with milk on some bushes outside that have it. Seems to knock it down but then I forget to spray them again.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've heard something about a milk solution, anyone try that?


my buddy tried milk. it seemed to work for a while (bout a month), then it came back a few days ago. but maybe its because he didnt spray enough or everywhere. idk but it did work some


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 12, 2013)

TWS... is this PM something serious, should I be concerned about smoking this crop? 
I can't seem to find any thing related to it's effects on the buds themselves and was curious at this stage of the game, where my focus should be directed... fans leaves showing signs of the mold and my plants have been budding for over a month now.

I apologize for these questions, you've probably answered something similar a millions times by now.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> I always wonder where all the BT and spinosad is this time of the year. not on the shelves. LOL the clerks know. we wood make good garden clerks at the store , huh FM ?


Yeah I figure most do. There is a reason they stock a ton of bamboo and netting this time of year. 

When I bought soil I started with a yard of organic garden soil. Didn't get a second look from the clerk. On my second trip when I bought a half yard of 420 mix and a tub of MaxSea the clerk suddenly had a bunch of questions.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh the other funny one is when I go to the landscaping supply/soil yard and 99% of the customers are gardeners and professional landscapers but there is alway like one dude with dreads and a tie-dye shirt buying compost or worm castings. Lol.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> TWS... is this PM something serious, should I be concerned about smoking this crop?
> I can't seem to find any thing related to it's effects on the buds themselves and was curious at this stage of the game, where my focus should be directed... fans leaves showing signs of the mold and my plants have been budding for over a month now.
> 
> I apologize for these questions, you've probably answered something similar a millions times by now.



from the homework i did its seem ok to smoke it. its not mold and breaks down during cure.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 12, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> from the homework i did its seem ok to smoke it. its not mold and breaks down during cure.


Thanks for the info, I'll have to look around for some of that green cure but I was wondering..if it's only potassium bicarb shouldn't you be able to make something yourself?


----------



## TWS (Aug 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> TWS... is this PM something serious, should I be concerned about smoking this crop?
> I can't seem to find any thing related to it's effects on the buds themselves and was curious at this stage of the game, where my focus should be directed... fans leaves showing signs of the mold and my plants have been budding for over a month now.
> 
> I apologize for these questions, you've probably answered something similar a millions times by now.


 Serious if not taken care of to the best of ways. Don't play around with it. Pick a cure and stay with it. Google George Cervantes powder mold vid and it will ease your mind but don't wait that long. I think you should try Green cure if you can get it and maybe milk or azamax or neem even H2o2 until you can get green cure or Eagle20 or what ever it is. Theres some good Powder mildew threads too with lots to learn about. I have never had to deal with it even though some of my bushes have it bad. Don't trash your grow, learn to fight it because chances are you will experience it again. Jozi fights it too where he lives, maybe he can help too.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks again, you guys rock!


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks again, you guys rock!



tryin 2!!!!!!! i'm tryin to catch up two the big boys tws, garden boss, & double j!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 12, 2013)

Me and TWS working at a Garden Center would be dope! Smoke breaks and reading labels all day long, hahahaha!

Now since I moved from San Diego, I have been blessed not to deal with issues of PM. What I did use for issues like PM was Serenade. Smells like rotten fucking vinegar but works really good. Something you want to keep in mind when dealing with PM is that your plant can be infected for up to a week before showing any signs of PM, and PM spreads quickly and easily if not treated immediately.

Peace
FM


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Aug 12, 2013)

bahaha, having you guys as clerks would make the growers job harder!!!!! yet more rewarding. id say you assholes, i only wanted a pound, not a 6 pound plant.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;S7jE7qzfgQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=S7jE7qzfgQs[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

Here is some DNA OG x Skunk BHO I made and smoked with TWS!

View attachment 2774452


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

dude I need some schooling. You have a vacuum purger ? Is that how it becomes like that ? wow again.


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> bahaha, having you guys as clerks would make the growers job harder!!!!! yet more rewarding. id say you assholes, i only wanted a pound, not a 6 pound plant.


 Man if I was on commission. lol


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Aug 13, 2013)

id be your best friend. hahaha


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

wtf??? is this a spam?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is some DNA OG x Skunk BHO I made and smoked with TWS!
> 
> View attachment 2774452


Damn that looks amzing. Wish u were still in san diego


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 13, 2013)

sliver l.a.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Me and TWS working at a Garden Center would be dope! Smoke breaks and reading labels all day long, hahahaha!
> 
> Now since I moved from San Diego, I have been blessed not to deal with issues of PM. What I did use for issues like PM was Serenade. Smells like rotten fucking vinegar but works really good. Something you want to keep in mind when dealing with PM is that your plant can be infected for up to a week before showing any signs of PM, and PM spreads quickly and easily if not treated immediately.
> 
> ...


Does Serenade work as a preventative spray? I'm super paranoid about getting PM again after having it last year.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 13, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Does Serenade work as a preventative spray? I'm super paranoid about getting PM again after having it last year.


IDK. I'm tryin to do some homework on it 4 a friend. how did your battle work out last year? did you make it to full harvest or close enough too?


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 13, 2013)

Man i wish my ladies were flowering!!!!!!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 13, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> IDK. I'm tryin to do some homework on it 4 a friend. how did your battle work out last year? did you make it to full harvest or close enough too?


Worked out ok. The PM was only on the lower fan leaves which i removed once they were infected. I think I got it because they were shaded by my fence. I had the plants up against the fence in an attempt to hide them. This year I have them in more sun and with better air flow.

I have some Serenade and some Actinovate in case I need it this year. I'm starting to think I should start spraying to prevent soon. I get a lot of morning fog so my plants get wet often.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Aug 13, 2013)

Rare Dankess Warda'reek'n OG starting to show some resin already.
and this is my pheno #1 of Rare Dankness 501st OG showing some resin as well


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Does Serenade work as a preventative spray? I'm super paranoid about getting PM again after having it last year.


I'm going to try the milk and see what happens, my PM issue is small right now, so hopefully it will work. I'm just not to keen on using a chemical based fungicide this far into flowering.


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 13, 2013)

Last 2 survivors.

Both bag seed and both 100% female so far. Juicy fruit is the first picture and the second is just a random bag seed.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm going to try the milk and see what happens, my PM issue is small right now, so hopefully it will work. I'm just not to keen on using a chemical based fungicide this far into flowering.


Serenade is an organic bacteria. So is actinovate. Both are OMRI listed. Let us know how the milk works.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Serenade is an organic bacteria. So is actinovate. Both are OMRI listed. Let us know how the milk works.


I'm going to look around my local stores for those products mentioned and maybe something will turn up. Now if I do use the milk I have to find a good sprayer, do you think a common windex bottle {properly rinsed of course} will suffice?


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 13, 2013)

Cherry Pie






The Sunworshipper






*-Bud*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm going to look around my local stores for those products mentioned and maybe something will turn up. Now if I do use the milk I have to find a good sprayer, do you think a common windex bottle {properly rinsed of course} will suffice?


Here's a link with the dilution ratio man, and the spray bottles from Lowe's, Home Depot, K Mart are fine, and have adjustable nozzles.
Usually in the home cleaning section, or gardening section.
Usually a couple/ three bucks.
Sorry, forgot the link
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/283698-got-powdery-mildew-skim-milk.html


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

My girls 
All but 2 are Blueberry


This I believe is Lemon Skunk
She's growing weird, one central stem but no branching...I call her Twiggy 


And last my plight Powder Mold


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> My girls
> 
> 
> This I believe is Lemon Skunk
> ...


LOL. I had one like that last year.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 13, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> The Sunworshipper
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very very f**kin nice i love it when my girls do this let ya know your doing a good job!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 13, 2013)

milk has allways worked awsome for me for pm. I dont even really measure it out i just put milk and water together and wipe down the infected areas with a soft spounge. but what has really kept them healthy is a sulfer burner.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> milk has allways worked awsome for me for pm. I dont even really measure it out i just put milk and water together and wipe down the infected areas with a soft spounge. but what has really kept them healthy is a *sulfer burner*.



ive heard these are the bollox!!


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2013)

lol FM...I think you got yourself an internet stalker 

TWS...the Sn you were looking for is SNS244 Sierra Natural Science products. All awesome except the soil.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> wtf??? is this a spam?


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm going to look around my local stores for those products mentioned and maybe something will turn up. Now if I do use the milk I have to find a good sprayer, do you think a common windex bottle {properly rinsed of course} will suffice?


Should work fine. If you have a lot of area to spray they sell bigger sprayers at most hardware stores. I use a 2 gallon model and I have to fill it twice.


----------



## BigNinjaFoo (Aug 13, 2013)

What's up? Washington state


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm going to look around my local stores for those products mentioned and maybe something will turn up. Now if I do use the milk I have to find a good sprayer, do you think a common windex bottle {properly rinsed of course} will suffice?


sernade smells like shit


----------



## theexpress (Aug 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> sernade smells like shit


 green cure I like better....... serande smells like asshole n farts


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> sernade smells like shit


I've read some articles and they say the same thing and I checked my local store and it was a no go on the products you guys listed so I'm going with the milk. Grabbed some 1% skim milk {low fat} and we'll see if I can get some positive results.
From the sounds of it, there is a good chance it will work but knowing myself I probably fuck it up some how LOL.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've read some articles and they say the same thing and I checked my local store and it was a no go on the products you guys listed so I'm going with the milk. Grabbed some 1% skim milk {low fat} and we'll see if I can get some positive results.
> From the sounds of it, there is a good chance it will work but knowing myself I probably fuck it up some how LOL.


i used 2% cause thats what was in my fridge. lol but i was thinking if you get low fat isnt that kinda taking away from what really is milk and cutting it with water?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 13, 2013)

1% pm killer or 2% pm killer lol just the way i looked at it. geuss it would really hurt evenb if you use whole milk just might get a little stinky when it goes sour ya feel me


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've read some articles and they say the same thing and I checked my local store and it was a no go on the products you guys listed so I'm going with the milk. Grabbed some 1% skim milk {low fat} and we'll see if I can get some positive results.
> From the sounds of it, there is a good chance it will work but knowing myself I probably fuck it up some how LOL.


dont spray it on your plants whipe the whole plant down with a soft sponge and dip it in the milk solution. i know its annoying and to be affective it takes a while i did 36 plants in 3 gallon pots one time. gotta wipe them off


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

I went with the 1% skim because of what I read seemed to make sense but I see your point lol. And I'm glad you answered because I would have used a sprayer instead of a sponge...so I'm obviously staying away from the buds right and just wiping the leaves.

Sorry for highjacking the thread btw, my bad.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> sernade smells like shit


I think it smells like sweaty balls lol. I wore a mask the one time I used it.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 13, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ive heard these are the bollox!!


 what bollox mean?


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> what bollox mean?


English slang for bullshit


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Since thread title does not specify plant types, thought I would share my other trees. If I didn't have so many neighbors...these trees would be cannabis:



Pic 2 is a rose bush I planted like 8 years ago, behind the ivy I put in to cover the neighbor's shitty looking garage.
Pic 3 is called bee balm, just walked through a field of it(native wildflower)watering my "other garden".
Pics 4 and 5 are appropriately called jack-o-lanterns...they stay orange all the way til' halloween.

I hate those evergreen shrubs, but need them for my Christmas display.

Happy Day!


----------



## garlictrain (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey everyone its awesome to hear people have been using milk and it working out for them. I have a similar method i use for pm that I've adapted from "Korean natural farming". 
Basically you make a rice wash, which can contain million of different bacteria some good some bad. then here is where the milk comes in! you add your rice wash to whatever milk is avail, cow, goat, human (have yet to try but remember this is natural farming in places without refrigeration and often times electricity!), can even be evaporated dry milk! 
basically by adding the dairy we are isolating the lacto b cultures most beneficial in protecting our gardens from mold, blights, etc. once you mix the rice wash and milk in a 5 gal bucket, (i usually do about 3 gals of organic whole milk from grocery to roughly 1qt rice wash) you cover it with a CLEAN tshirt  or even cheesecloth if you have it and let it sit for anywhere from 24-72hrs depending on the ambient room temp. once you remove the CLEAN tshirt you will notice a giant floating CHEESE LOG in your bucket! CONGRATULATIONS YOU'VE JUST MADE FARMERS CHEESE!!! this can be mixed with herbs and kept for human consumption (kind of like cottage cheese that you can press the water out of and make a paste and flavor to eat as a spread on some crustinis), or you can do as i do most often and feed it to your livestock your chickens even your dogs! The end goal being that you have strained said "cheese" from the remaining liquid. What you are left with is nothing short of gods gift to growers in serum form! It is pure lacto culture without the fatty residual of milk, all created and obtained from natural sources. You take your serum (i usually get about 2 3/4 gal left over) and put pour it back into your gallon jugs and store it in the fridge. if you have no fridge you mix your strained cheese free serum 1:1 with molasses. This technique has been proven to keep lacto culture serums potent and alive but dormant for years!!
I keep mine in the fridge and when i go to use it i will generally make a 5 gal batch to foliar spray. The ratio of serum to non clorinated water is 1:20!!! Same shit as serenade but doesnt smell like shit! 
When you mix your lacto be sure to use clean ph'd non-clorinated water, and add 5ml or 1 tsp molasses per gal of h2o as a food source for your lacto culture. 
This method was taught to me by an organic cannabis grower who managed greenhouses for cancer and aids/hiv patients, who need pure 100% organic mold free medicine. Under his supervision I knew of 5 patients who lost there battle to cancer and aids, but they had as much organic meds as they could consume until the very end.
Fuck spraying Eagle 20 and telling your patients or buyers that its "clean". I'm so sick of that dg2f grower mentality. 
EDUCATE YOURSELF! You AND your garden are WORTH IT!
Happy growing to ALL!

ps i will drink a shot of serum 1-2x a month and my guts could digest a whole cow in a day, also mix it in with my chickens water and it keeps their chutes clean


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 13, 2013)

*Lavender (8/12/13)*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Oh the other funny one is when I go to the landscaping supply/soil yard and 99% of the customers are gardeners and professional landscapers but there is alway like one dude with dreads and a tie-dye shirt buying compost or worm castings. Lol.


When I contacted our local compost facility about compost, the first thing the guy said to me was "If your a medical gardener, you'll want some of our 'certified organic compost', all the pot growers rave about it" .lol.................sold!..........


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> English slang for bullshit


Or balls.....


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 13, 2013)

mojorison said:


> english slang for bullshit


i may have mis spelt 

thanks for correcting me


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Hey everyone its awesome to hear people have been using milk and it working out for them. I have a similar method i use for pm that I've adapted from "Korean natural farming".
> Basically you make a rice wash, which can contain million of different bacteria some good some bad. then here is where the milk comes in! you add your rice wash to whatever milk is avail, cow, goat, human (have yet to try but remember this is natural farming in places without refrigeration and often times electricity!), can even be evaporated dry milk!
> basically by adding the dairy we are isolating the lacto b cultures most beneficial in protecting our gardens from mold, blights, etc. once you mix the rice wash and milk in a 5 gal bucket, (i usually do about 3 gals of organic whole milk from grocery to roughly 1qt rice wash) you cover it with a CLEAN tshirt  or even cheesecloth if you have it and let it sit for anywhere from 24-72hrs depending on the ambient room temp. once you remove the CLEAN tshirt you will notice a giant floating CHEESE LOG in your bucket! CONGRATULATIONS YOU'VE JUST MADE FARMERS CHEESE!!! this can be mixed with herbs and kept for human consumption (kind of like cottage cheese that you can press the water out of and make a paste and flavor to eat as a spread on some crustinis), or you can do as i do most often and feed it to your livestock your chickens even your dogs! The end goal being that you have strained said "cheese" from the remaining liquid. What you are left with is nothing short of gods gift to growers in serum form! It is pure lacto culture without the fatty residual of milk, all created and obtained from natural sources. You take your serum (i usually get about 2 3/4 gal left over) and put pour it back into your gallon jugs and store it in the fridge. if you have no fridge you mix your strained cheese free serum 1:1 with molasses. This technique has been proven to keep lacto culture serums potent and alive but dormant for years!!
> I keep mine in the fridge and when i go to use it i will generally make a 5 gal batch to foliar spray. The ratio of serum to non clorinated water is 1:20!!! Same shit as serenade but doesnt smell like shit!
> ...


 most awesome !


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

BigNinjaFoo said:


> What's up? Washington state View attachment 2774797


 Representing the state Foo !


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Since thread title does not specify plant types, thought I would share my other trees. If I didn't have so many neighbors...these trees would be cannabis:
> 
> View attachment 2774850View attachment 2774851View attachment 2774849View attachment 2774852View attachment 2774853View attachment 2774854
> 
> ...


 You have some skills ! you'd be dangerous at home.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 13, 2013)

I need some help plz guys. We had a big storm last night and monsoon rain all night and well into the morning. I just went out and took some pics of my issues. Wondering what this bug is that been hanging out. Got a few fan leaves that don't look to good. Anyways need help with these issues plz. Two grows. Og#18 is the only one having these issues. The pineapple skunk in the 5 gallon bucket is also quite further along in bud formation. Its typically a quicker & bigger producer tho. Again help much appreciated.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Aug 13, 2013)

First pic. Abandon Rooftop, plant is almost 2 weeks into flower. Spot should pull though. No reasons for anyone else to climb to this location.
Second pic. Update on first tree set up. No flowers yet :/
Third +4th pics. Black widow clones, flash back 20 days prior. Middle clone in 3rd pic is now outside hardening in a temp location.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> I need some help plz guys. We had a big storm last night and monsoon rain all night and well into the morning. I just went out and took some pics of my issues. Wondering what this bug is that been hanging out. Got a few fan leaves that don't look to good. Anyways need help with these issues plz. Two grows. Og#18 is the only one having these issues. The pineapple skunk in the 5 gallon bucket is also quite further along in bud formation. Its typically a quicker & bigger producer tho. Again help much appreciated.


Looks like maybe a couple things going on.
The second pic looks like mine when I have a Ca and a K deficiency, but pic one, do you see any bugs under the leafs or around the main stalk?
Or is that just an older leaf that started out like pic number 2?
I know all that didn't happen overnight, and not rain related........


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> I need some help plz guys. We had a big storm last night and monsoon rain all night and well into the morning. I just went out and took some pics of my issues. Wondering what this bug is that been hanging out. Got a few fan leaves that don't look to good. Anyways need help with these issues plz. Two grows. Og#18 is the only one having these issues. The pineapple skunk in the 5 gallon bucket is also quite further along in bud formation. Its typically a quicker & bigger producer tho. Again help much appreciated.


 Gonna take a guess here, The first pic looks like caterpillars, the second pic since it is an OG which can be cal-mag pigs, could be the issue. Hope it's not leaf spot.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 13, 2013)

No just that one bug. None under the leaves. And yeah they were the lowest leaves on the plant exept for the one with the holes that's at the top. No catapillars. I looked hard for em b/c they destroyed my maters this year. So what just give it more nutes in general or C & K specific.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 13, 2013)

I gues it could be what you said about catapillars but they typically ravage things stems and all. Maybe the monsoon I mentiond washed em away?


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> I need some help plz guys. We had a big storm last night and monsoon rain all night and well into the morning. I just went out and took some pics of my issues. Wondering what this bug is that been hanging out. Got a few fan leaves that don't look to good. Anyways need help with these issues plz. Two grows. Og#18 is the only one having these issues. The pineapple skunk in the 5 gallon bucket is also quite further along in bud formation. Its typically a quicker & bigger producer tho. Again help much appreciated.


Pic #2 looks like the leaf spot disease my plants have but I'm not saying that's what you have.
Apart from the storm has your weather been wet and humid?
Check other trees and plants to see if it's on them.
Sorry man not trying to spook you or anything but early detection is vital on the off chance that's what it is.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> No just that one bug. None under the leaves. And yeah they were the lowest leaves on the plant exept for the one with the holes that's at the top. No catapillars. I looked hard for em b/c they destroyed my maters this year. So what just give it more nutes in general or C & K specific.


Sorry bro.
I know I got bad eyes, but I'm just not seeing a bug.
Your first leaf looks like my diesel's leaves that were Ca. hungry but I had a lot of rain so I couldn't feed, and now the yellow spots are old and the leafs look like shit.
.
I know it's hard to tell, my pic is too far away, but they had started out just like your second pic.
Like you mentioned in next post though, it IS possible that the rain washed away the buggies.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> So what just give it more nutes in general or C & K specific.


Depends what your regular feed is......
I would try to up your Ca AND K, but your N looks fine.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes I live on the beach so this tine of the year we have small saily storms.how do I cure or remedy leaf spot desease? Also any suggestions on Ca & ka products?


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 13, 2013)

Also why don't you feed on schedule when you've had rain. I have always just thought of it as nature flushing my plants.... is that a totally wrong way of looking at that?


----------



## BigNinjaFoo (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah I'm surprised I was able to pull this off on my first time outdoor grow.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 13, 2013)

My regular feed has just been the recipie for success by techna flora.. anyways the overall plant looks healthy so if I have problems I wanna act fast. So would really appreciate advice on determining if it is indeed leaf spot desease and if so what the curre/remedy is. Or if I just need more Ca & Ka and what would be good products for all the above mentioned issues. Sorry to be needy. I'm just still new. Much appreciated!


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> My regular feed has just been the recipie for success by techna flora.. anyways the overall plant looks healthy so if I have problems I wanna act fast. So would really appreciate advice on determining if it is indeed leaf spot desease and if so what the curre/remedy is. Or if I just need more Ca & Ka and what would be good products for all the above mentioned issues. Sorry to be needy. I'm just still new. Much appreciated!


After doing some research on my problem I've found that the remedies they suggest for PM are the same for leaf spot and other plant issues {for the most part anyways}. So I think you could get some resolution by getting the product Green Cure as mentioned earlier in this thread by others, it's not available in my area so I'm trying something different.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Also why don't you feed on schedule when you've had rain. I have always just thought of it as nature flushing my plants.... is that a totally wrong way of looking at that?


Up until this grow, I've had a schedule, but this time I am trying to only feed when they want it and see how that works.
I am outdoors, with a LOT of, and frequent rain that shouldn't be here right now (we're already something like 26" over our norm, and one night I had a monsoon like you, and I got over 5 1/2" in under 50 minutes), but I don't like them to be wet constantly, so I'm at the mercy of the rain.
I AM in 5 gal. pots, but due to neighbor nosiness, I am limited as to where I can move them, and I keep thinking the rain will quit "this week", so I don't build a shelter.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> My regular feed has just been the recipie for success by techna flora.. anyways the overall plant looks healthy so if I have problems I wanna act fast. So would really appreciate advice on determining if it is indeed leaf spot desease and if so what the curre/remedy is. Or if I just need more Ca & Ka and what would be good products for all the above mentioned issues. Sorry to be needy. I'm just still new. Much appreciated!


You can Google leaf spot, and cures, or maybe somebody here knows, but I've not had it that I know of.
As far as feeding, I would just up your bloom nutes a little, and add some Cal/ Mag, or for Ca, what I use is called Maxi-cal.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Yes I live on the beach so this tine of the year we have small saily storms.how do I cure or remedy leaf spot desease? Also any suggestions on Ca & ka products?


Well be sure you have it first, as I said if one type of plant has it all plants in your garden will probably have it also.
I'm no expert on it having only noticed it recently on my plants but from what I've read and from experience copper based fungicides seem to work best at holding it at bay.
The link below will direct you to a very informative thread on it, many on there recommend liquid copper or copper soap.
I haven't been able to get either locally so have had to make do with copper sulphate and it has slowed it down.
Keeping the plants dry is important also if at all possible.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=184996


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> My regular feed has just been the recipie for success by techna flora.. anyways the overall plant looks healthy so if I have problems I wanna act fast. So would really appreciate advice on determining if it is indeed leaf spot desease and if so what the curre/remedy is. Or if I just need more Ca & Ka and what would be good products for all the above mentioned issues. Sorry to be needy. I'm just still new. Much appreciated!


 I've noticed unless you have perfect cal-mag in your soil most plants will start needing more cal-mag from about week 3-6 in flower and probably start the deff in week two. Some Og's are worst . I think that's your problem if you aren't losing leafs up the ying-yang. I have a friend who grows a certain og and it doubles on the cal-mag. Maybe google your strain/cal-mag deff and see what hits ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

BigNinjaFoo said:


> Yeah I'm surprised I was able to pull this off on my first time outdoor grow. View attachment 2775045View attachment 2775046


 you've done your homework ! did you mix in soil or straight native ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> My regular feed has just been the recipie for success by techna flora.. anyways the overall plant looks healthy so if I have problems I wanna act fast. So would really appreciate advice on determining if it is indeed leaf spot desease and if so what the curre/remedy is. Or if I just need more Ca & Ka and what would be good products for all the above mentioned issues. Sorry to be needy. I'm just still new. Much appreciated!


 I would hit that thing with two tsp per gallon of cal -mag or go get some Epsom salt for 2.00 bucks at the wallgreens or something.  I would all so look into getting some Micros or feeding some molasses .


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

BigNinjaFoo said:


> Yeah I'm surprised I was able to pull this off on my first time outdoor grow. View attachment 2775045View attachment 2775046


 Your gonna have some work on your hands. You supporting those girls yet ?


----------



## BigNinjaFoo (Aug 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> you've done your homework ! did you mix in soil or straight native ?


Researching a couple hours everyday for about 2 years now.

It's an all organic mix. About 20 yards or so.

No nutrients just organic teas over here


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Pic #2 looks like the leaf spot disease my plants have but I'm not saying that's what you have.
> Apart from the storm has your weather been wet and humid?
> Check other trees and plants to see if it's on them.
> Sorry man not trying to spook you or anything but early detection is vital on the off chance that's what it is.


 That's why I'm stoked I ran across that Icmag thread. Many growers didn't know what was going on thinking they had cal-mag or other deff . It starts out looking like the same thing until your pulling buckets of dead leaf off a day .


----------



## BigNinjaFoo (Aug 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> Your gonna have some work on your hands. You supporting those girls yet ?


Have Trellis netting currently. Going to put up more stakes here in the next couple of weeks
Right Still have a ways to go


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

BigNinjaFoo said:


> Researching a couple hours everyday for about 2 years now.
> 
> It's an all organic mix. About 20 yards or so.
> 
> No nutrients just organic teas over here


 awesome way to go about it !


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Sorry bro.
> I know I got bad eyes, but I'm just not seeing a bug.
> Your first leaf looks like my diesel's leaves that were Ca. hungry but I had a lot of rain so I couldn't feed, and now the yellow spots are old and the leafs look like shit.View attachment 2775035
> .
> ...


 That's cuz you keep humping that bud, your going to go blind . My mumma told me once you can only play with your bud once a day or you'll go blind.


----------



## BigNinjaFoo (Aug 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> awesome way to go about it !


Yeah I owe it to the growing forums! I would never be able to do this without website like this one


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I went with the 1% skim because of what I read seemed to make sense but I see your point lol. And I'm glad you answered because I would have used a sprayer instead of a sponge...so I'm obviously staying away from the buds right and just wiping the leaves.
> 
> Sorry for highjacking the thread btw, my bad.


 No jacking here. I can't say enough about this post https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-272.html#post9470490. I almost want to make some to try on my bushes and have some cheese to boot. We might be having rice for dinner lol.


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

BigNinjaFoo said:


> Yeah I owe it to the growing forums! I would never be able to do this without website like this one


 Me too .


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll find some extra nutes with Ca & Ka and in the meantime hit it with epsom. But yeah you are right I think its an og thing b/c like I said the pineapple skunk is jusr living it up and the og looks overall quite healthy . The leaves are always reaching for tge sky never droopy. What's the molasses about? Is it worth doing?


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

It will help feed needed micro elements and feed the soil Microbe heard.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've read some articles and they say the same thing and I checked my local store and it was a no go on the products you guys listed so I'm going with the milk. Grabbed some 1% skim milk {low fat} and we'll see if I can get some positive results.
> From the sounds of it, there is a good chance it will work but knowing myself I probably fuck it up some how LOL.


Organic dish soap and water work way better then milk. IMO. Spray n wash the leaves, then put a fan on her to dry.


----------



## uniquebreed420 (Aug 13, 2013)

How do I post pictures?


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

Once downloaded to a pc or phone you need to up load them to a photo host like "Photo Bucket " Or in your reply post there is a little picture frame thing to click on to upload to RIU then you copy and past the Image URL .https://www.rollitup.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_user_profile#faq_vb3_albums [h=2]Albums and Photos[/h]*How do I use albums?*
As a member, you can create Albums of images that are linked to your public profile. Albums can be created by visiting the User Control Panel, and clicking on the 'Photos & Albums' link, and then clicking on 'Add Album'.
Each album can have a title ('Joe's Holiday to Nepal'), a description ('A bunch of photos from my recent adventure') and can be of three different types: Public, Private or Profile.


*Public albums* can be viewed by anyone
*Private albums* can only be viewed by site staff (moderators, administrators) and your Friends and Contacts (info)
*Profile albums* are viewable only by you. However, you can use the images to customize your public profile (info)
*How do I upload photos?*
Once you've created an album you can upload images to it. Simply view the album and click on 'Upload Photos'.
You'll have the option to give each photo a caption, and to set one image as the Album cover, which will be displayed on the public profile. To delete an album or edit the title, description or album type, click on 'Edit Album'. To delete an image, or to edit a caption or change the album cover, click on 'Edit Photos'.
All members who have access to your album images can comment on them, in a similar way to Visitor Messages (more info). You can delete any image comments from your albums, and report inappropriate messages to moderators.
When you have uploaded a photo, you can place it in your posts by using the BB code text that is displayed below the image when you view it at full size


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

uniquebreed420 said:


> How do I post pictures?


Post#3="How do I......"
You should read this soon, it will answer a lot of upcoming questions I foresee in my crystal ball.
https://www.rollitup.org/support/650493-faq-check-here-first-updated.html


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 13, 2013)

If you have a Wal-Mart where you live you can get organic dish soap there.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 13, 2013)

sour kushl.a. woman


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

ahh you stop it ! lol Those ones is tall. Where you at that you have a Yucca or Joshua tree. Day time temps is close enough. lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> English slang for bullshit


 Just likes me: "fuzzy wubbles" That movie tripped me out when I was a kid. watched it a few times. Late night HBO. lol Hey been meaning to say if the milk or milk and rice thing don't work but in which they should I would ebay some green cure just to have on hand. Where you have your plants now is super shady, I think it aids in the onset of PM.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> what bollox mean?


Can also be used like "the dogs bollox" meaning great and if someone is called a bollox means they're an asshole.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> Just likes me: "fuzzy wubbles" That movie tripped me out when I was a kid. watched it a few times. Late night HBO. lol Hey been meaning to say if the milk or milk and rice thing don't work but in which they should I would ebay some green cure just to have on hand. Where you have your plants now is super shady, I think it aids in the onset of PM.


I was thinking that same thing, so I'm going to use FM's idea of the organic dish soap on one plant and I've already did a test run of the milk so I can compare while waiting to find some green cure. It's really unfortunate but my growing space is tighter than a nun's woohoo, not leaving me much of playing field I'm afraid, so with the help of yourself and the others the odds are tipping slightly more in my favour of getting a good harvest. I do realize that I will not get the top notch stuff some of you bad boys are producing but I'm sure I can be somewhat proud of the results.


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

Tru dat ! you'll do fine ! Cut the eaves off your squat . lol


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I was thinking that same thing, so I'm going to use FM's idea of the organic dish soap on one plant and I've already did a test run of the milk so I can compare while waiting to find some green cure. It's really unfortunate but my growing space is tighter than a nun's woohoo, not leaving me much of playing field I'm afraid, so with the help of yourself and the others the odds are tipping slightly more in my favour of getting a good harvest. I do realize that I will not get the top notch stuff some of you bad boys are producing but I'm sure I can be somewhat proud of the results.


You'll do good man. Just keep on it. If you find something that works on the PM keep applying it even if you think you've won. 

My first plants last year (4 of them) were in shit soil. Stressed. Underfed. Shaded to much. And I didn't do anything to prevent mold or bugs. All I did when I got PM was remove the infected leaves. I still ended up with two pounds and people telling me it was the best smoke they've had. 

I think the only thing I did right was pay close attention to them, dry slowly and cured the buds for 30 days.

Your 10 steps ahead of the game just by being here and asking questions. You should see the retarded shit some people do to their plants because they don't know any better or because some stoner buddy told them to.

For example:
My father in law says that every single thing I do for my plants is wrong. The fertilizer is wrong, the pots are wrong, the dirt is wrong, my suplimental lights were wrong, etc. meanwhile he's not growing this year because he killed all of his plants.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 13, 2013)

I found the green cure your talking about on the net for 13 $ for 8oz. I also found the cal-mag someone else suggested but it says its for hydro solution. The techna flora nutes I've been using are liquids that can be used for both hydro & soil. Do you have experience with both or just the green cure?


----------



## fumble (Aug 13, 2013)

HA!! The elephant foot! That thing was massive 



doublejj said:


> When I contacted our local compost facility about compost, the first thing the guy said to me was "If your a medical gardener, you'll want some of our 'certified organic compost', all the pot growers rave about it" .lol.................sold!..........


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 13, 2013)

On this next grow I'm gonna go w/ advanced nutrients. I hear good things about foxfarm, but I have heard alot of burn stories as well.


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> On this next grow I'm gonna go w/ advanced nutrients. I hear good things about foxfarm, but I have heard alot of burn stories as well.


 That stuff is expensive, juss saying.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2013)

alright, i'm ready to share.

this is my second crop from the light dep greenhouse this year. if i was a smarter man, i could have gotten three out of the season, but i started too late for that.

*obligatory group shot







WMD flowers, they take a bit lpnger than others







pineapple express, a faster finisher







either GDP or star trek. 







black domina? i'm not quite sure.







#1. unknown genetics, decent high, easy to grow, later finisher.







only 36 days since i flipped them to 12/12. i'm no longer gonna cover them every night as the days are getting short enough and these are pretty deep into flower. they won't revert, i feel sure of that.

also, ventilation suffers for those hours when it's covered, making botrytis a concern.*


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

fumble said:


> HA!! The elephant foot! That thing was massive


 I had this stalk when we had our BBQ on Sunday morning and so wanted to make a minature xmas tree with it and give to Djj at the next BBQ in December but was to stoned to take it home. I had an edible hang over.


----------



## TWS (Aug 13, 2013)

Very nice unclebuck, them things is frosty !


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> Very nice unclebuck, them things is frosty !


july sun and fresh air is much better than any indoor light and fan. 

i just want to start plucking buds and shoving them up my nose every time i go out there to water the garden or have a smoke.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> I would hit that thing with two tsp per gallon of cal -mag or go get some Epsom salt for 2.00 bucks at the wallgreens or something.  I would all so look into getting some Micros or feeding some molasses .


Im in 2nd week of flower on a couple plants & wanting to start molasses with Jacks Classic bloom. Is it fine to mix everything together? Ive nevered used molasses & thought id ask. Thanks ......Buck thats is sweet frostin on those NICE


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2013)

Outstand Uncle Buck.........outstanding......


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 13, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Outstand Uncle Buck.........outstanding......


thank you. and thank you to everyone else who gave me an ego boost as well today.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 13, 2013)

i think ima go ahead and pull em... isnt it funny how you go from trying your hardest to pull 14 to 16 zips a light to pulling 27 to 30 a light lol.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm really liking the geopots. Next season I'm doing 5 of them. Cant wait to try indoor .I experimented with one in a 3 qt pot and its looking pale. Why did I experiment. For shits and giggles and my wife didn't want me growing around the kids.Hahha , not my parents.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> thank you. and thank you to everyone else who gave me an ego boost as well today.


Fantastic looking stuff man, Nice to see some of your green in addition to your jokes.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Fantastic looking stuff man, Nice to see some of your green in addition to your jokes.


Those were jokes?!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 13, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Those were jokes?!


No, those were a great grow, but most of the time I see UB post, it is a funny or a joke.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 13, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> No, those were a great grow, but most of the time I see UB post, it is a funny or a joke.


I like ub...he's just 'different' than the others......lol!


----------



## 420mon (Aug 13, 2013)

Excuse the mess, mon been way too busy..... new plastic up, need to fix a few places with sunscreen and tighten down plastic.




Mon has one bagseed either afgooo or sweet tooth and one strawberry cough clone from harborside, pic taken 8-12-13 mon started light depriving them around 7-24-13 


This is some of mon earlier light dep, harvested 7-24-13 first pic is Dream Queen clone from harborside, 2nd Key Lime Pie clone from Harborside, 3rd bagseed from GSC but renamed to GSK Girlskunkkookies because it smells straight up like skunk, it is also the most pungent of the 3, trimming it make mon feel sick from overwhelming smell, fresh or dried. GSK looks more outdoor and less frosty but it is pretty killer too because of how pungent it is. Dream Queen smells sweet like a mix of pineapple and citrus and the key lime pie lives up to its name, so tasty and limey and smells so so sweet like a lime pie.....


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 13, 2013)

Lookin Danky Everybody! Happy Growin to all!


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> Im in 2nd week of flower on a couple plants & wanting to start molasses with Jacks Classic bloom. Is it fine to mix everything together? Ive nevered used molasses & thought id ask. Thanks ......Buck thats is sweet frostin on those NICE


 yes it is .


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2013)

Thicker branches than previous years, hopefully to hold up a ridiculous amount of bud


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've had the key lime pie. Don't know if it was harborside cut but got it from the dispensary. It was delish and very good for all my needs. "Asshole" syndrome


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's a vid of some BIG plants...........[video=youtube;8LP7RjlrU6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=8LP7RjlrU6Y[/video]


----------



## Brotherdoses (Aug 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> I've noticed unless you have perfect cal-mag in your soil most plants will start needing more cal-mag from about week 3-6 in flower and probably start the deff in week two. Some Og's are worst . I think that's your problem if you aren't losing leafs up the ying-yang. I have a friend who grows a certain og and it doubles on the cal-mag. Maybe google your strain/cal-mag deff and see what hits ?




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.



*




Very true my friend, very true. I was warned of this by a friend and still got caught by it. I think my SFV was short on Cal/Mag most its life and never did fully recover even when feed and my True Og is also running trough it like a fat kid eating doughnuts! All my plants could have used some in flowering. I personally grow indoor with super soil so I just need to add more S.S. to base soil next time but Cal/Mag in flowering, very important concept.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello, so a quick question to all you outdoor growers, any suggestion's on bloom nutes for our outdoor girls. They are in pots, we are using General Organic's Grow, Thrive and humeric acid. Thanks


----------



## piatch (Aug 14, 2013)

Ive got a few spots of botrytis showing up already, even though I've been hitting them with Serenade. It's that damn marine layer that comes in every eve. I've picked up some 6 mil clear poly and am going to put up a hoop house around them. Any suggestions for more prevention? Or am I screwed?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 14, 2013)

Everybody got their first dose of silica and cal-mag. All the little ones are bondage freaks, they love getting tied up.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> Hello, so a quick question to all you outdoor growers, any suggestion's on bloom nutes for our outdoor girls. They are in pots, we are using General Organic's Grow, Thrive and humeric acid. Thanks


I am using MaxSea Bloom, and molasses. Pretty cheap compared to some regiments.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I am using MaxSea Bloom, and molasses. Pretty cheap compared to some regiments.


best I've found.........


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2013)

piatch said:


> View attachment 2776045Ive got a few spots of botrytis showing up already, even though I've been hitting them with Serenade. It's that damn marine layer that comes in every eve. I've picked up some 6 mil clear poly and am going to put up a hoop house around them. Any suggestions for more prevention? Or am I screwed?


You need air moving/circulating/exhausting inside the greenhouse to keep her temps and humidity good. I got my fingers crossed for ya man. That shit sucks.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

the old Costco carport.......8/14/2013........


----------



## piatch (Aug 14, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> You need air moving/circulating/exhausting inside the greenhouse to keep her temps and humidity good. I got my fingers crossed for ya man. That shit sucks.


Thanks man, it's gonna be an uphill battle from here on out.


----------



## potgrower123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been wanting to share my grow with you guys, since there are very few people I can tell in real life! Feels good to show off some of my hard work and my beloved plants 

Site 1 (the big girls):

Pic 1 & 2 - Female Seeds "Big Bud X White Widow" #1
Pic 3 - Humboldt Seeds Organization "Chemdawg"
Pic 4 - GHS "Super Lemon Haze" #1
Pic 5 - BB x WW #2
Pic 6 - SLH #2 (the lanky one of the bunch)
Pic 7 - group shot
Pics 8, 9, 10 - Some flower pics, buds just starting to develop. Chemdawg is showing the most flower action so far but theyre all still in the early stages.


Site 2 - littluns:

Pic 11: Indica bagseed. This one has some large leaf genetics.
Pics 12 & 13: One is a bagseed and one is world of seeds "Afghan Kush x White Widow". I mixed them up early on and havent been sure which one is which since. I guess ill have to wait for the buds to pack on and then it may be more obvious.
Pic 14: Some purpling happening on the plants at the second site. We've been having a colder summer this year.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

Those all look beautiful potgrower.....I can tell this ain't your first rodeo......nice job...


----------



## potgrower123 (Aug 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Those all look beautiful potgrower.....I can tell this ain't your first rodeo......nice job...


Means a lot JJ  I wouldnt be able to do it without the knowledge i've gained from reading grow journals from the likes of you and so many others! This is my third real grow after one decent indoor and last years outdoor, which sadly was ripped. But its okay because these are by far my nicest plants to date. So excited for the next couple months!


----------



## jaegerbomb (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice pics potgrower! Here are my outside ladies this year. 

The fist plant on the left was a clone I was given of Toby, next to it is a strain I made called White queen and was from seed. Followed by another white queen (seed), a clone of chernobyl, and the last pic is my ripped bubba (seed). I pulled that sucker down at the beginning and I'm still trying to make sure it doesn't go over my fence. It's extremely large and in charge. I love growing outdoors!!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

nice job jbomb.......boy I see some nice harvest coming for most of you guys.......outstanding......


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

potgrower123 said:


> Means a lot JJ  I wouldnt be able to do it without the knowledge i've gained from reading grow journals from the likes of you and so many others! This is my third real grow after one decent indoor and last years outdoor, which sadly was ripped. But its okay because these are by far my nicest plants to date. So excited for the next couple months!


 I don't want to alarm you but in your last pic are you sure that is not black mold instead of purps. The spots on the leafs instead of the leaf changing color from the bottom up makes me wonder.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> I don't want to alarm you but in your last pic are you sure that is not black mold instead of purps. The spots on the leafs instead of the leaf changing color from the bottom up makes me wonder.


I saw that but it looked like just the purps showing up. But it could use a closer look, for sure......


----------



## potgrower123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I had the same concerns. Here is a thread I posted about it a few weeks ago https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/699828-purple-discolouration-leaves-p-problem.html . Although it definitely looks like theres something wrong, the plant doesn't seem to be adversely affected by it and it is true that temps have been getting quite low here some nights.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

potgrower123 said:


> I had the same concerns. Here is a thread I posted about it a few weeks ago https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/699828-purple-discolouration-leaves-p-problem.html . Although it definitely looks like theres something wrong, the plant doesn't seem to be adversely affected by it and it is true that temps have been getting quite low here some nights.


just look at it with a magnifying glass, if it ain't fuzzy mold....I wouldn't worry about it......


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 14, 2013)

hey.. so i trimmed up the first plant out of 45. i got 450 grams wet. im thinking 3 and a half zips dry?? watcha think


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 14, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> hey.. so i trimmed up the first plant out of 45. i got 450 grams wet. im thinking 3 and a half zips dry?? watcha think


My guess would be around the 90g mark give or take a few so you probably won't be far off with the 3.5oz


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> hey.. so i trimmed up the first plant out of 45. i got 450 grams wet. im thinking 3 and a half zips dry?? watcha think


I always figure 25% of wet weight of trimmed buds........


----------



## 420mon (Aug 14, 2013)

piatch said:


> View attachment 2776045Ive got a few spots of botrytis showing up already, even though I've been hitting them with Serenade. It's that damn marine layer that comes in every eve. I've picked up some 6 mil clear poly and am going to put up a hoop house around them. Any suggestions for more prevention? Or am I screwed?


If that is only part of infected area, cover it with a plastic bag and chop it gone at least an inch from infected area and get airflow on plants. Don't get the spores all over, so cover and cut and get rid of it... then dont touch your plants until you have washed up. Mon has never had until last week or two of harvest in the bigger buds as bud rot and once mon see's that, chop chop time cuz it spreads so fast and, mon aint got time fo dat.


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 14, 2013)

420mon said:


> If that is only part of infected area, cover it with a plastic bag and chop it gone at least an inch from infected area and get airflow on plants. Don't get the spores all over, so cover and cut and get rid of it... then dont touch your plants until you have washed up. Mon has never had until last week or two of harvest in the bigger buds as bud rot and once mon see's that, chop chop time cuz it spreads so fast and, mon aint got time fo dat.


damn that looks wicked


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

A pic of the scrog and Gogi og .


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> A pic of the scrog and Gogi og .


Nice. She filled in that screen quick.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 14, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> Hello, so a quick question to all you outdoor growers, any suggestion's on bloom nutes for our outdoor girls. They are in pots, we are using General Organic's Grow, Thrive and humeric acid. Thanks


i ran those last year, they worked out great but it will be to costly this year cause i have more ladies so I'm givein maxsea a run this time! so far great!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Went for a hike today, plants have begun flowering. It's gonna get dank in this thread next month, can't wait to see all of your work(including mine)turn to resin.

Wish I could show you all the other place, I realize these are the same plants over and over...but it's the only one I can haul my digital cam into.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Went for a hike today, plants have begun flowering. It's gonna get dank in this thread next month, can't wait to see all of your work(including mine)turn to resin.
> 
> Wish I could show you all the other place, I realize these are the same plants over and over...but it's the only one I can haul my digital cam into.
> 
> ...


hay I know were that's spots at....lol j/k... nice lil grow... they are camafloged real well...


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

heres one of my plants from close to 2 weeks ago...she has been repotted and been getting hit heavy with tiger bloom and open seasome every other feeding... she is getting huge.. topped religiously, and everystem was supercropped twice or more..... if I have a plant that hits a pound this year its gonna be this bitch.. pix don't sho magnitude of how fat this bitch really is.. ill get better pix up in a few weeks


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

she is prolly 30% or more wider now ands still stretching


----------



## s0lumn (Aug 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> A pic of the scrog and Gogi og .


DAMN
just saw your goji post over on breed bay but those pics don't do it justice
you could have a family of monkeys living in that jungle


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

year dudes scrog looks like each fucking plant is the area of my front door!!!! lol tall pounds coming off that shit


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

I like monkeys .  the gogi has grown a lot since those pics for sure.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> I like monkeys .  the gogi has grown a lot since those pics for sure.


 your over there by that west coast sun aren't yeah.... the shit grows different out there... 2 pounds came off this bubba..


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looking mighty fine TWS!


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> A pic of the scrog and Gogi og .




*Looks awesome i knew i should have went 6x6 instead of 6x3 but oh well..

I cant wait to see these babies in flower..
*


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> year dudes scrog looks like each fucking plant is the area of my front door!!!! lol tall pounds coming off that shit


 LOL !


theexpress said:


> your over there by that west coast sun aren't yeah.... the shit grows different out there... 2 pounds came off this bubba..


 Yea, That thing is massive !


mwooten102 said:


> Looking mighty fine TWS!


 Thanks woot !


TokaLot said:


> *Looks awesome i knew i should have went 6x6 instead of 6x3 but oh well..
> 
> I cant wait to see these babies in flower..
> *


 10 x 10 next year ! lol I will probably have to trellis this one again on top . It's just starting to flower I hope. It is the last one to go into flowering and the screen is full. At least all the tops are up and ready to go.


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeterday at work I posted a couple of pictures and got a couple answers. I had one fan leaf half eaten by something. Then today another had been taken, Thats problem 1( pm buggies).. problem 2 the lower and lower mid fan leaves have spots on them. Yesterday someone mentioned leaf spot desease, but said all my other mj's in the garden would have it... they don't just the one. The others are totaly fine. What can I do about this? Yesterday I was recomended green cure for the spots I think. Will this hurt the plant if it doesn't have spot desease. And what can I do about the bugs?


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 14, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Yeterday at work I posted a couple of pictures and got a couple answers. I had one fan leaf half eaten by something. Then today another had been taken, Thats problem 1( pm buggies).. problem 2 the lower and lower mid fan leaves have spots on them. Yesterday someone mentioned leaf spot desease, but said all my other mj's in the garden would have it... they don't just the one. The others are totaly fine. What can I do about this? Yesterday I was recomended green cure for the spots I think. Will this hurt the plant if it doesn't have spot desease. And what can I do about the bugs?


You need to remove badly infected foliage and if possible avoid touching the plant after handling infected material.
Next is to spray the plants with a copper soap, liquid copper, bordeaux mixture or dithane m-45 but if you do a bit of googling you can make up your mind on what might work best, trust me that shit will rip through any succeptible plants fast, also if you have another area to isloate the plants in it may stop it spreading.
This stuff should work for the caterpillars, if you need something fast make up a garlic/chilli potion and go out tonight and spray the fuckers and pick them off and smite their asses.
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/330560347030?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Keep the plants dry and stop foliar feeding.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 14, 2013)

closer picks of the scrog please *TWS* how many inches above the screen r the tops??

p,s well f**kin done son!




*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.



*


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thx fr3d12, also is it a bad practice to rotate plants that are next to a fence to get equal light distibution the the whole plant throughout the week?


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 14, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> Thx fr3d12, also is it a bad practice to rotate plants that are next to a fence to get equal light distibution the the whole plant throughout the week?


To be honest I don't know but I turn the shaded parts of my plants every few days to a week and it doesn't seem to have done them any harm, actually before I got the leaf spot they were growing really well


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just can't tell if all I have is cal-mag deff or if its leaf spot. I live on the beach in the south. What's the determining difference. How can I tell?


----------



## 5150 (Aug 14, 2013)

My little corner paradise.


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> closer picks of the scrog please *TWS* how many inches above the screen r the tops??
> 
> p,s well f**kin done son!
> 
> ...


 Some tops are 12" above the screen and probably did 6" of growth this week.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 14, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> I just can't tell if all I have is cal-mag deff or if its leaf spot. I live on the beach in the south. What's the determining difference. How can I tell?


I thought I had a def as well and was supplementing with epsom salt and I had noticed very early onset on the leaves but didn't think anything of it, one or two leaves had small water spots on them.
It usually starts on the lower leaves and badly infected leaves will pick off easily.
The spores love wet and humid weather.
This is the only pic I saved from the ones I took, I think I posted it already.
I hope it is only a def you have so you will know in a few days after you add your cal/mag but to be on the safe side you should have some control measures ready.
Also from what I've read plants well nourished with N fight the disease a lot better although mine were fed regular with fish mix and a ppm of 800+


----------



## Dibbsey (Aug 14, 2013)

jpbeach28 said:


> I just can't tell if all I have is cal-mag deff or if its leaf spot. I live on the beach in the south. What's the determining difference. How can I tell?


What you have sir is insects eating your plants. Thats the holes in the leaf. Spots could be from them shitting on the leaf. Or in the worst case you have a def also.


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

Gogi og at ground level  Tranquil elephantizer  Phatt n fruity almost ready   Herijuana  Jozi gifted me a Cheeseburger for paradise  Killa Kush/Herijuana x Pre98 Bubba/Sensi Star F2) x (Bubba Kush/Blue Boonshine x Green Crack/Tres Dawg    my fourth of July clone at 4 ft  JTR flowers  welcome to the jungle  Thanks for sharing everyone !


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

Geezze all you scroggers.........one clown falls off a ladder & needs re-constructive knee surgery, and 6 months of physical therapy and everybody starts buying screens!lol ...........P.S. I've been getting around without a cane for awhile now.......lol


----------



## uniquebreed420 (Aug 14, 2013)

View attachment 2776714Do these lookView attachment 2776714View attachment 2776714 good for outdoor at 3 months??


----------



## 5150 (Aug 14, 2013)

uniquebreed420 said:


> View attachment 2776714Do these lookView attachment 2776714View attachment 2776714 good for outdoor at 3 months??



Seem very small. Plants in post 2834 above are three months old as well.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 14, 2013)

uniquebreed420 said:


> View attachment 2776714Do these lookView attachment 2776714View attachment 2776714 good for outdoor at 3 months??


They do look a little small for 3 months. How much sun do they get? Are you giving them any fertilizer?

Here is one of mine for comparison. This plant sprouted on 5/11. So just a little over 3 months old.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 14, 2013)

stacked kushpeace and respect to all the growers


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Geezze all you scroggers.........one clown falls off a ladder & needs re-constructive knee surgery, and 6 months of physical therapy and everybody starts buying screens!lol ...........P.S. I've been getting around without a cane for awhile now.......lol


Damn bro, hope you are feeling better! Fucking knee surgery aint no joke, just remember to take your time and dont over do yourself! I think you should of saved your previous grows' stalks and could use that as cane, just make sure Carport King is engraved in it! 

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 14, 2013)

pmt that 2nd pic is beautiful!!!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 14, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> They do look a little small for 3 months. How much sun do they get? Are you giving them any fertilizer?
> 
> Here is one of mine for comparison. This plant sprouted on 5/11. So just a little over 3 months old.


Postcard worthy bro!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn bro, hope you are feeling better! Fucking knee surgery aint no joke, just remember to take your time and dont over do yourself! I think you should of saved your previous grows' stalks and could use that as cane, just make sure Carport King is engraved in it!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


I'm doing better now, I fell off the ladder in 2010, I had the surgery in 2011........


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 14, 2013)

GAHT DAYUMN! You guys are just kicking so much ass! I'm sad I had to limit the size of all my plants to a 35 gal (or something like that) pot max to keep them out of visibility on my deck. But I'm posting pics up tomorrow, I want some of this spotlight! lol. 

Damn TWS, I wish I kept that Phat N Fruity you gave me outside, I'd be cropping it in a week. Mine is about 2-3 weeks out indoors. I really want to get it on the 1kw side of the room, the 600w isn't cutting it as well and my buddy fell through on hooking me up with another 1kw, so I'm on the craigslist hunt.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 14, 2013)

i got 52 clones with good roots out of the 60 cuttings, in a few days ill see how many clones i got out of the 98 cuttings


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Aug 14, 2013)

only pussies grow in 35s. be a man, do 45s. hahaha, only kiddin brotha. lets see some pics.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 14, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I am using MaxSea Bloom, and molasses. Pretty cheap compared to some regiments.


Cool, thanks will read up on it.we have blackstrap we use indoor we were already of thinking of the outdoor girls.


----------



## Smonkey (Aug 14, 2013)

View attachment 2776878View attachment 2776879 not the greatest lookin, but for barely having to tend to it, and a few pest problems , hoping she wont have to go till november


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn bro, hope you are feeling better! Fucking knee surgery aint no joke, just remember to take your time and dont over do yourself! I think you should of saved your previous grows' stalks and could use that as cane, just make sure Carport King is engraved in it!
> 
> Peace
> 
> FM


yea. The old guys need to stop growing monsters and let us young guys do the ladder work .


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 14, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2775987
> Thicker branches than previous years, hopefully to hold up a ridiculous amount of bud


 I think it will! NICE


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> pmt that 2nd pic is beautiful!!!


 I second this !


----------



## TWS (Aug 14, 2013)

Smonkey said:


> View attachment 2776878View attachment 2776879 not the greatest lookin, but for barely having to tend to it, and a few pest problems , hoping she wont have to go till november


 I think you'll have plenty of cage. Mojo to your grow !


----------



## Smonkey (Aug 15, 2013)

my biggest fear is i shoulda had her started and looking like this in may, do you think she will be done before november cause 12/12 doesnt start till sept 10th :$:$


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 15, 2013)

Smonkey said:


> my biggest fear is i shoulda had her started and looking like this in may, do you think she will be done before november cause 12/12 doesnt start till sept 10th :$:$


Don't beat yourself up over it. Call it a learning experience and remember it next time. I can't tell you how many times I've learned to do something right by doing it wrong first.

Good luck.


----------



## kronickush (Aug 15, 2013)

2 or 3 weeks?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 15, 2013)

Smonkey said:


> my biggest fear is i shoulda had her started and looking like this in may, do you think she will be done before november cause 12/12 doesnt start till sept 10th :$:$


Once you get close to 14 it should start flowering.
All 3 of mine started with 15+, and one started revegging after a couple weeks, but the other two are plugging along and I'm right at 14 now, so they are starting to pick up a little.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2013)

kronickush said:


> View attachment 27772722 or 3 weeks?View attachment 2777274


I would guess closer to 3


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2013)

I am going to need a taller tripod


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I am going to need a taller tripod  View attachment 2777372


I could use some of that willow tree in the backround, makes a great rooting hormone.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2013)

Smonkey said:


> View attachment 2776878View attachment 2776879 not the greatest lookin, but for barely having to tend to it, and a few pest problems , hoping she wont have to go till november


 Looks like a lot of leaf spot on surrounding vegetation .


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I am going to need a taller tripod  View attachment 2777372


 Impressive ! I think I see waldo.... not sure, he's getting better.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 15, 2013)

@sunbiz1 that's awesome. I never heard of willow tree rooting hormone, do you know how to prepare it?


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2013)

Hole Lee Shit!!! Most awesome TWS for sure. you a Scrog monster now




TWS said:


> A pic of the scrog and Gogi og .


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> @sunbiz1 that's awesome. I never heard of willow tree rooting hormone, do you know how to prepare it?


Every creek is full of willows around here. You just clip a handful of willow branches & soak them in a jar of water=willow water. Great for rooting......you can water clones with it to help make roots......works well.....


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 15, 2013)

wow TWS look @ them scrogs man. how many budsites did u count?


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2013)

To hard to count, I get lost and keep starting over. lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> wow TWS look @ them scrogs man. how many budsites did u count?


A fuck load is a good amount! I got to see it in person and I honestly dont think you can count them unless you tag as you count


----------



## piatch (Aug 15, 2013)

Now the real work begins! While inspecting plants for any more mold spots, I found the dreaded tiny yellow eggs tucked in the pistils. No more mold (knock on wood) but Got out the tweezers and went hunting. Squished about thirty of those suckers. That, and the spinosad will hopefully keep them at bay.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> @sunbiz1 that's awesome. I never heard of willow tree rooting hormone, do you know how to prepare it?


http://seattletrekker.com/gardening/rooting-hormone


----------



## kronickush (Aug 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I would guess closer to 3


Thank you I wasn't too sure


----------



## kokop3lli (Aug 15, 2013)

My little dude murking insects.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2013)

piatch said:


> Now the real work begins! While inspecting plants for any more mold spots, I found the dreaded tiny yellow eggs tucked in the pistils. No more mold (knock on wood) but Got out the tweezers and went hunting. Squished about thirty of those suckers. That, and the spinosad will hopefully keep them at bay.


 It's gonna be a tough fall for sure. I've been spraying weekly and found and killed around 10 today and really didn't look to hard. Found a half a dozen on one plant alone and some above average size ones on my almost ready to harvest phatt and fruity. Im kinda pissed at the hardware stores around here carrying mostly chemical pesticides now. No more Thuracide BT or spinosad concentrate. All flippin Ortho crap. I found a 1 1/2 pound of Captain Jacks powdered spinosad that is for dusting. Im gonna mix it in water at 1 Tbls per gallon and see how it goes.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2013)

kokop3lli said:


> View attachment 2777833 My little dude murking insects.


 oh hell yea ! get em boy !


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> oh hell yea ! get em boy !


What bugs is he hunting?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> What bugs is he hunting?


all of them...........lol


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 15, 2013)

been a while since an update, here you go


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> all of them...........lol


Touche
Sounds like a great little garden warrior.
What about spidermites?


----------



## kokop3lli (Aug 15, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> What bugs is he hunting?


Hopefully caterpillars and grasshoppers. He's prolly just chillin' though lol.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2013)

Tennis ? tennis anyone. Epic !


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 15, 2013)

If he came to my garden he'd be in caterpillar heaven, not so many grasshoppers though.


----------



## TWS (Aug 15, 2013)

kokop3lli said:


> Hopefully caterpillars and grasshoppers. He's prolly just chillin' though lol.


 your screwed when he starts humping your plant leaving liz jizz everywhere, lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2013)

beautiful kevdog......what size are your pots?.......


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 15, 2013)

45 gallons...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 15, 2013)

Didn't feel like opening a thread. But geopots seem to like a lot of water. Kinda like tomato plants? Geopot users ? Well 3 gallon size. I'm going to do a calmag serum close to the end of August or before the mature one looks ...2 mature. 

These girls are like their daddy. Like to drink a lot. I have them on a steady schedule. Crazy girls. 

Oh and I saw a BIG ASSS MOTH MAN PROPHECY moth flying by. Scared me. They lay larva?. It was random. I'm random. And I'm randomly high.

Happy HARVEST !!!!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 15, 2013)

not as healthy as i would like starting flower stage


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 15, 2013)

Bushes bro Hexhat


----------



## Damnecro (Aug 15, 2013)

good luck poor marijuana plants @tokalo
y 
quick peeobama budding goood
k at yesterdays plants after seranade inocullation


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 15, 2013)

Some flowers that are cured and ready!

DNA Og x Skunk


Querkle Rain

Outdoor SCRoG Flowering nicely.


My Milk Crate Grow Querkle Rain


Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Aug 15, 2013)

*licks lips* those nugs look very tasty.


----------



## piatch (Aug 15, 2013)

Got the hoops over one plant today. Keep that morning drizzle off of them. I'll do the other one tomorrow or Saturday. I'm definitely in the market for a carport JJ. I'm gonna scout my neighborhood. I noticed a couple carports that the fabric is tattered or nonexistent. I'm gonna knock on their door and see if they will give me $50 to break it down and take to the dump.


----------



## alexonfire (Aug 15, 2013)

Cowboykush said:


> Im in 2nd week of flower on a couple plants & wanting to start molasses with Jacks Classic bloom. Is it fine to mix everything together? Ive nevered used molasses & thought id ask. Thanks ......Buck thats is sweet frostin on those NICE


Yes its fine to mix together, I put my molasses in my nutes container and shake it up. Start at 1tbsp per gallon of water and work your way up to 2tbsp


----------



## doublejj (Aug 15, 2013)

Good luck patch ugh I mean Tom Sawyer.......watch craigslist for a carport frame, I see 1 there about once a week.......


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 16, 2013)

Yea buddy!


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 16, 2013)

*Heres my Scrog its doing good... 

There is also a blunt i rolled with a wood tip from a black and mild lol from my indoor..
*


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice scrog.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 16, 2013)

them nugz look yummy! I could use some right now its down to slim pickins, what is up with people and not flushing properly and curing right, ahhhhh picked some meds up from a buddy in my town and blahhhh rough on the throat, tasted like shit, flush flush flush cure cure cure, luckily a lady I knew gave me a sweet package I explained the run-in of the blah bud and she understood and gave me tasty, the biggest step of them all and a lot of people fail


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> them nugz look yummy! I could use some right now its down to slim pickins, what is up with people and not flushing properly and curing right, ahhhhh picked some meds up from a buddy in my town and blahhhh rough on the throat, tasted like shit, flush flush flush cure cure cure, luckily a lady I knew gave me a sweet package I explained the run-in of the blah bud and she understood and gave me tasty, the biggest step of them all and a lot of people fail


Yep, all that time growing and people quick rush to smoke/sell. I love the smoke and flavor of good cure and flush, even if it isn't super dank. I am giving my girls a 2 week flush


----------



## hexthat (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## kokop3lli (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, so last night some gusts of wind swept through my place and when i went to check on my plants this morning there was some netting that was collapsed on one of my plants. The plant is fine but some of my buds got a little smashed and banged up. The pistils are no longer pinkish white and are now a brownish amber. I guess my main concern is that the buds will die and introduce mold and other nasty stuff. Am i just being paranoid or should i do something? Will my buds continue to develop? Sorry if i'm sounding like a paranoid newb. This is my first time growing so every little hiccup I encounter freaks me out.


----------



## fumble (Aug 16, 2013)

they should continue to bud out for you. My first grow I had hella worms and my buds looked like that from picking for worms. But they got me high as f**k.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Yep, all that time growing and people quick rush to smoke/sell. I love the smoke and flavor of good cure and flush, even if it isn't super dank. I am giving my girls a 2 week flush


Huh?

How does one flush an in-ground...watering trucks?.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2013)

Also a flushing solution


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2013)

Got all my babys to root. I am working on a mama room with my good buddy. NO MORE $10 CLONES!!!! I can't stress enough how many times I get the scragler bullshit babies (including the year). Nothing but elite rooted alpha clones


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 16, 2013)

hey guys. i love this thread. should be updating soon.
started an indoor grow and show thread today because i like this one so much.
hopefully its as popular as this one.

anyone got indoor plants they wanna show off. kinda like a community grow journal like this one. 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/707675-2013-indoor-grow-show-show.html


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 16, 2013)

Good idea for the indoor thread.
I'll sub to that.

I know this picture isn't great but if anyone might have an idea what insect this is I'd love to know.Some leaves at the top of the plant are being eaten where the leaf fingers meet the stem.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 16, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Good idea for the indoor thread.
> I'll sub to that.
> 
> I know this picture isn't great but if anyone might have an idea what insect this is I'd love to know.View attachment 2779313Some leaves at the top of the plant are being eaten where the leaf fingers meet the stem.


looks like a spruce budworm


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 16, 2013)

I seriously doubt it but nice try
Whatever it is it jumps or flys in short bursts.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 16, 2013)

hexthat said:


> looks like a spruce budworm


Hexthat I do humbly apologise, I thought you were spoofing me.
I googled the spruce budworm and it does look a little like my critter but my one has no antenna.


----------



## BeefSupreme (Aug 16, 2013)

These are my "Luv Buzz" from BC seeds. The fence is 6 1/2 feet just to give some reference. 

Hope all you guys and ladies are havin a great summer!



















Cheers!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 16, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Hexthat I do humbly apologise, I thought you were spoofing me.
> I googled the spruce budworm and it does look a little like my critter but my one has no tentacles.


tentacles?? you mean antenna?


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes I meant antenna


----------



## TWS (Aug 16, 2013)

testicles ?


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey er'body, I'm in nor cal. You friendly folk should PM me and be like "SUP YOU JOZIKINS, LEZ HANG OUT, LOLOLOL!1"


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

BeefSupreme said:


> These are my "Luv Buzz" from BC seeds. The fence is 6 1/2 feet just to give some reference.
> 
> Hope all you guys and ladies are havin a great summer!
> 
> ...


They look great bro, but the first two a little droopy, like my Kush after a heavy rain.
You have rain recently?


----------



## hexthat (Aug 16, 2013)

this is the smallest PK clone i took


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 16, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hey er'body, I'm in nor cal. You friendly folk should PM me and be like "SUP YOU JOZIKINS, LEZ HANG OUT, LOLOLOL!1"


get some nor cal clones bro!


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2013)

No Soup For You....LOL


----------



## BeefSupreme (Aug 16, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> They look great bro, but the first two a little droopy, like my Kush after a heavy rain.
> You have rain recently?


Naw no rain, Its been hot and cloudy but no rain. I didnt water them for a couple of days, but I did this morning and gave them some bat guano and other stuff and they perked up a bit. Just started flowering a couple days ago, stooooked!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 16, 2013)

BeefSupreme said:


> Naw no rain, Its been hot and cloudy but no rain. I didnt water them for a couple of days, but I did this morning and gave them some bat guano and other stuff and they perked up a bit. Just started flowering a couple days ago, stooooked!


They look good bro, I notice my Purple Kush is a lot more sensitive to heat, or a few extra hours of being thirsty than my Diesel sitting right beside her, but the Diesel, and my Sativa bagseed last summer for that matter, got real raggedy looking and actually looked dried out, where my Indica dom. plants right next to didn't.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 16, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> No Soup For You....LOL


*

Damn soup Nazis Lol !!*


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 16, 2013)

heres a colombian gold seed that my dad got 6 to 7 years ago throwing out pink pistils, my homie is growing this its fucking solid not the frostiest but stinks of fruits and spices and just puts out dense ass nugs 

heres my afghan kush, smells of mangos and Body odor funk hahha danks tho


more pics of the others tomorrow


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 16, 2013)

Any Maxsea bloom users in here haha, i wanted some info on it as far as would it be good to use with bat guanos tea's


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 16, 2013)

I use MaxSea with no guano.... Don't fix what aint broke  LOL, happy to hear from some additives tho


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 16, 2013)

No Soup for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks like a stink bug to me 




fr3d12 said:


> Good idea for the indoor thread.
> I'll sub to that.
> 
> I know this picture isn't great but if anyone might have an idea what insect this is I'd love to know.View attachment 2779313Some leaves at the top of the plant are being eaten where the leaf fingers meet the stem.


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> get some nor cal clones bro!


 Yea Jozi ! If your by Harborside Please get us the SFV and Tahoe down here. Ima PM ya ! They have Headband and skywalker too.


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

ABM, could you post Harborside's clone menu . I can't find it and don't know how the twitter thing works. Thanks


----------



## hexthat (Aug 17, 2013)

i think im over in numbers 

i found someone to give a fat donation for all the clones at once


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i think im over in numbers
> 
> i found someone to give a fat donation for all the clones at once


I was gonna mention that but I figure you knew. LOL New bong coming up !


----------



## hexthat (Aug 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> I was gonna mention that but I figure you knew. LOL New bong coming up !


legality dont mean anything to me untill im sitting in county wait on court date, idk if im gana be able to now ....fucking PK row eats too damn much


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;yyDUC1LUXSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyDUC1LUXSU[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;GZ-Xg6p_IcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GZ-Xg6p_IcM[/video]


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL ! Only from FM. Here's one for ya ! [video=youtube;-6McAkJXVPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6McAkJXVPc#at=193[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;PUuyMd3r5Xk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUuyMd3r5Xk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2013)

I am a die hard KISS fan, but fuck man they look like shit when they are old. Ace looks like he gained about 50lbs for that show! lol 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! I am going outside to dig holes and check for bugs.

Peace
FM

EDIT: Damn those are some sexy asses, lips and tongues! lol Nice vid man!


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

look who I found Googleing kiss ? [video=youtube;7hFm4pV4BaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hFm4pV4BaY[/video]


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;ByCIsHtFAj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByCIsHtFAj0#at=39[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2013)

.........[video=youtube;KgzvGWYjYsI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgzvGWYjYsI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey...thought we'd never see JJ up on a ladder again lol...

...TWS can't help but move to Blurred Lines


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

I luv the tune !


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> ABM, could you post Harborside's clone menu . I can't find it and don't know how the twitter thing works. Thanks


8/16 CURRENT CLONES: MF's Blueberry, MF's Purple Alien OG, MF's Trainwreck, MF's Cookies, MF's Fire OG ($15), Tahoe OG, UK Cheese

8/16 CURRENT CLONES: SCM's Ken's GDP, Headband, HOD's Buddha's Passion, SK's Strawberry Cough, Skywalker OG, MF's Atomic Northern Lights

8/16 CURRENT CLONES: QB's XJ-13, Regulator Kush, Grape Ape, Green Ribbon, GR's Blueberry Haze, Harlequin (CBD-Rich), GR's Blueberry Jack

8/16 CURRENT CLONES: Chemband, DHN's Chernobyl ($14), DHN's Dream Queen ($14), Double Dream, Dream Queen, Platinum Cookies ($14)
I am sure they will be posting a new menu this morning but that's what they currently have.


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you ABM, You guys going to see Jozi ?


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2013)

he is gonna text me sometime soon here
ABM?


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 17, 2013)

I didn't see his post till this morning and I have a shit ton of errands to run this weekend. Got paid for the first time in 6 months so I have shit to catch up on!  Sorry I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2013)

well congratulations on the job man  such a nice feeling I'm sure


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> 8/16 CURRENT CLONES: MF's Blueberry, MF's Purple Alien OG, MF's Trainwreck, MF's Cookies, MF's Fire OG ($15), Tahoe OG, UK Cheese
> 
> 8/16 CURRENT CLONES: SCM's Ken's GDP, Headband, HOD's Buddha's Passion, SK's Strawberry Cough, Skywalker OG, MF's Atomic Northern Lights
> 
> ...


Nice selection there! I would take a Tahoe, Skywalker and Chemband please. lol

@fumble, you better make Joz some Dinner!!! Fuck I want to go up north! How long of a train ride is it or driving a car? Fuck I want to go!


----------



## TWS (Aug 17, 2013)

I think it's 7 hrs for me.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2013)

I feel another BBQ coming.........


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2013)

fumble said:


> Hey...thought we'd never see JJ up on a ladder again lol...
> 
> ...TWS can't help but move to Blurred Lines


that video was the last time she let me get up on the big ladder..................I had knee surgery about 6 months later......


----------



## hexthat (Aug 17, 2013)

so glad i cloned this plant that produced trichomes stem first =)


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Northern Border Kush Stretching away

NBK

NBK Top

Afghan Kush


----------



## fumble (Aug 17, 2013)

if I wanna go around liking everything...I can 
lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 17, 2013)

I gently move an army of these Orb Weavers out of the way every morning in the garden. So far they have been keeping bug problems away. *Be Nice to Spiders *


----------



## hexthat (Aug 17, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2780317I gently move an army of these Orb Weavers out of the way every morning in the garden. So far they have been keeping bug problems away. *Be Nice to Spiders *



cant be helping too much if you distroy the net they use to catch food every morning right after they pulled an all nighter creating the net


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 17, 2013)

Any ideas what's eating my plants guys, I seen that bug I posted the picture of yesterday again and apart from some flies and spiders in the tunnel I couldn't see anything else.
I had nothing else on hand except neem oil so I gave them all a good spraying, yesterday I could count the damaged leaves on one hand and tonight it has multiplied.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 17, 2013)

@hexthat I only knock down a few. There are many webs on duty tho.
Its hard to remember which spots are no walk zones lol


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 17, 2013)

l.a. womankosher kushsliver l.a.


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 17, 2013)

^^^all DNA strains??


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> ^^^all DNA strains??


yeah when i got a pack of the kosher kush they threw in the sour, stacked and og #18 kush la woman and sliver la. cool deal


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 17, 2013)

did you buy direct??


----------



## hexthat (Aug 17, 2013)

yo help me out anyone know which one of these is better to get high off? https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/708259-i-need-help.html


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 17, 2013)

attitude seeds


----------



## jpbeach28 (Aug 17, 2013)

Rain Rain MORE Rain!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 17, 2013)

joskins and I just trimmed up 10 pounds.. dudes a good trimmer


----------



## substitution (Aug 17, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I use a Hudson Fogger instead of a sprayer, it's doesn't put as much moisture on your plants, and that helps with mold/rot. Bud worms become a big problem in flowering, so I spray weekly with Azatrol, until 2 weeks before harvest..........



Thanks for the feedback. Hudson is costly but I suppose it's a worthwhile investment.

Do you use a wetting agent?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 17, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> did you buy direct??


Do you need DNA seeds?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 17, 2013)

substitution said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Hudson is costly but I suppose it's a worthwhile investment.
> 
> Do you use a wetting agent?


no................


----------



## Brotherdoses (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey TWS, hope it cool to post this. https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog30048-grow-2-manicuring.html

Check it out y'all. It is not outdoors but I am on this thread more often then others. Not quite the size of the outdoor beauties but never the less some good smoke.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

hexthat said:


> yo help me out anyone know which one of these is better to get high off? https://www.rollitup.org/gardening/708259-i-need-help.html


 I would listen to the Indians .


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> no................


 I had to go buy a pump sprayer. My experience with the Hudson is if you don't have enough room to stand back from the plants to spray it beats the shit out of them and in flower with weight on the branches it gets worst ?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Why do I recall lots of wet summers growing up, and now drought year after year?.

Now I have to haul my ass out into the woods to liquid feed b/c my granule nute does nothing w/o rain. I see it coming already, a shitload of rain in October...when everything's dying.

Oh well, part of the challenge of growing in the wild I guess...back with the usual pics later!.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking great everyone, a couple of shots of where my girls are sitting now...


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

They are looking really good ! Looks like you did some building and got them in more sun ?


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 18, 2013)

TWS said:


> They are looking really good ! Looks like you did some building and got them in more sun ?


There has been a construction crew working on the streets near me for the past 2-3 mths and won't be finished for another month. So in order to get them more light without compromising safety I put up a couple of sheets of lattice I had left over, seems to be working out ok, not the greatest of situations but hey you play the hand you're dealt.
Thanks for the encouragement it goes a long way boosting ones ego


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

Yea they are nice and green, I don't see any PM or active bug damage, The bud structure is looking good. They are doing really good ! Good job on the lattice .


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 18, 2013)

the wind hates me today, next yr im just gonna metal cage around them my dumbass thinks that trellis shit but it outgrew the trellis so it might have worked but since it outgrew it the wind came and just plastered shit today booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo blueberry top and huge side branch gone, might as well say that plants chalked up, mad broken branches today it just wasn't enough....


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 18, 2013)

That milk treatment seems to be working fine for the PM issue, though it's an ongoing process I'm using it more of a preventive measure, trying to keep on top of it.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

where are you that it's so damn windy ? That shade screen helps slow or break up the wind too .


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 18, 2013)

up in Shasta I got bamboo fence but its not helpin today the winds gotta be at least 10-15 mph its just gettin it same shit happened last yr had some beautiful buds then blam the wind came and basically smashed over all my plants it was some crazy shit for some reason I thought I got handle on it this yr trellis tie em up blah blah im just usin cages next yr not a good day in the neighborhood here im tiein up branches left n right


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Aug 18, 2013)

Gardening in the Summer of the Red Sun. It's been smokier than a room full of hippies at harvest time!!


----------



## maryjaneslave (Aug 18, 2013)

heres jack herer and pineapple mystery strain


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 18, 2013)

original sour dieselView attachment 2781527
blue dream hazeView attachment 2781528
blueberry headbandView attachment 2781534
mastodon kushView attachment 2781536
group 1 shotView attachment 2781538
super bud malesView attachment 2781539 i moved them into a more shaded area on a hill to let the others get more light... that's the reason they're leaning
super bud and poison afghanView attachment 2781555 poison afghan... the beanpole on the right
cherry ogView attachment 2781556
darkstar View attachment 2781557


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 18, 2013)

ready for harvest?


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 18, 2013)

its gettin real close. do u like all cloudy? or some amber,or 50/50?


----------



## Grobda (Aug 18, 2013)

Two of three bag seed plants dropped their balls so they had to be executed. The rest are definitely ladies 

View attachment 2781631


----------



## RainyMorning (Aug 18, 2013)

These are my two bushiest. The one on the left while a bit smaller has fallen into a nice bonzi/ even canopy form and the node length has gotten impressively small. The one on the right on the other hand is a bit lanky but growing very vigorously. The node length has improved but it is still stretching out more than the other. I've done a ton of LST although it feels with these two as I'm approaching diminishing returns with the LST. All I've really been doing now is pulling a few branches around the edge further down. 

This brings me to my question. I've encouraged a ton of lateral grown and as these are now transitioning from pre-flower to flower I'm starting to think about the opposite, in providing some kind of support. Would you all recommend netting like I see on many bushy outdoor plants? I figure it can't hurt so intend to get on that soon but thought I would just outright ask to see what others do.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

RainyMorning said:


> These are my two bushiest. The one on the left while a bit smaller has fallen into a nice bonzi/ even canopy form and the node length has gotten impressively small. The one on the right on the other hand is a bit lanky but growing very vigorously. The node length has improved but it is still stretching out more than the other. I've done a ton of LST although it feels with these two as I'm approaching diminishing returns with the LST. All I've really been doing now is pulling a few branches around the edge further down.
> 
> This brings me to my question. I've encouraged a ton of lateral grown and as these are now transitioning from pre-flower to flower I'm starting to think about the opposite, in providing some kind of support. Would you all recommend netting like I see on many bushy outdoor plants? I figure it can't hurt so intend to get on that soon but thought I would just outright ask to see what others do.


are you in Australia? it looks gravity will take care of it for you.....lol edit: I see your not an aussy after all........


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

I had to go stand on my head for a min.......those look great, you will soon have lots of heavy buds flopping around. I would definitely put some kind of netting or cages around/over them.......nice job mate.....


----------



## RainyMorning (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks. Yah I flipped the photo in edit after I saw it came out upside down.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

RainyMorning said:


> Thanks. Yah I flipped the photo in edit after I saw it came out upside down.


lol.........that's great for a min I thought it was me.....Sunday morning!.....lol


----------



## RainyMorning (Aug 18, 2013)

And a question I guess...So essentially LST is done on a plant like this once the buds get heavy enough to sag?....by then it's all about controlling breakage(which proportional could cause much more harm than any further spreading could offer benefit)?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

RainyMorning said:


> And a question I guess...So essentially LST is done on a plant like this once the buds get heavy enough to sag?....by then it's all about controlling breakage(which proportional could cause much more harm than any further spreading could offer benefit)?


yes, support for the buds will be paramount soon. There's lots of choices of trellis & netting, fencing, cages....I'd throw a wire cage around them with a wire top and let the buds grow thru. good luck......


----------



## RainyMorning (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm guessing it's partly that it is a bit smaller or partly biological function (being further along) but I notice the stems are more rigid on this more advanced plant.


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

Sunday morning show n' tell . Looking good everybody !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 18, 2013)

TWS I am going to make a small batch of BHO today! Its perfect weather for it. I got about a ounce of sugar trim and popcorn of my MD. 

Its sunday peeps, lets see them garden pics!!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

Your gonna work up a sweet , that's for sure. LOl .I already had a couple beers. Spent most of the day in the garden yesterday tying down the gogi and dropped another screen on top of the scrog. Cleaned out a lot of scruff on everybody and feed molasses and cal mag today. gonna try to kick it today, I think all the gardening is done unless I think of something else to do out there smoking. lol Gonna go smoke a phatt wax bowl and see if there's something to post. LOL


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

Costco carport greenhouse today.......6x100gl smart pots, the plants are starting to show pistils.........


----------



## maryjaneslave (Aug 18, 2013)

that's not considered a greenhouse, but its effective, how much did that run you, im intrigued by it


----------



## Damnecro (Aug 18, 2013)

nieghbor gave me 5$ to take his old frame to dump ie my pot field


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

maryjaneslave said:


> that's not considered a greenhouse, but its effective, how much did that run you, im intrigued by it


Well, screen house or what ever you want to call it, it grows MJ like a son-of-a-bitch.........The carports are $200 at Costco, but you only need the frame. Throw some plastic over it = instant greenhouse. The links at the bottom of my posts have more pictures & info. They work great!................the girls just got 30gls of 50/50 veg/bloom Maxsea w/Epsom salts........


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

Damnecro said:


> nieghbor gave me 5$ to take his old frame to dump ie my pot field


I see frames all the time on craigslist for $15-$20


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm guessing any type of PVC pipe will do for a structure like that, curious how much it would cost for a DIY job?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm guessing any type of PVC pipe will do for a structure like that, curious how much it would cost for a DIY job?


this thing just snaps together without any tools. I can put one up in 20min.....or take it down & move it........I've been using this frame for years.......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd look for a frame on craigslist before I'd build one......


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> this thing just snaps together without any tools. I can put one up in 20min.....or take it down & move it........I've been using this frame for years.......


I'm assuming you can build it to fit your yard and basically customize it.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

my chickens even have one.........


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 18, 2013)

That's great doublejj...ingenuity I like it


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's a Costco carport frame on craigslist for $75.......http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/4010159485.html


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm guessing any type of PVC pipe will do for a structure like that, curious how much it would cost for a DIY job?


 If you could find one used, parts to build would probably cost you more. You could put 2 or 4 together.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Here's a carport frame on craigslist for $75.......http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/4010159485.html


I don't think you could build this for $75, even if you already had all the proper tools......not including your labor......


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2013)

Thats a business op right there. Buy used carports. And set them up for spoiled stoners too lazy to build their own. I'm thinking $2000a pop.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Thats a business op right there. Buy used carports. And set them up for spoiled stoners too lazy to build their own. I'm thinking $2000a pop.


Man I was all over that one about 3 years ago...............got stoned and lazy lol..........watch craigslist right after burning man for carports.........


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

there's already someone selling them for $800.....http://www.hiscoshelters.com/SL-greenhouse-12w-pk.html


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2013)

I just couldn't help myself...


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

fumble said:


> i just couldn't help myself...


oh yeah!....................


----------



## 5150 (Aug 18, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTL104H7tFc


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 18, 2013)

my GF asked me to come over to check out her 2 female plants.....the little one is a gal but the big dude is a male....of course this is all my fault as I gave her the two seedlings...."why did you give me a male"?

What can a guy do but give her a jar of buds, a cold beer and a hug....then say "better luck next year"


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol SunKing


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 18, 2013)

next is my buddy who is also doing an indoor sunshine grow...he has more of a enclosed balcony with excellent exposer to the sunlight but not overly great airflow

this "Early Wonder Skunk" autoflower...was started in early May...he asked me to check out the trichromes.....damn thing is getting close, couple of weeks to go


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 18, 2013)

Indoor Sun King said:


> my GF asked me to come over to check out her 2 female plants.....the little one is a gal but the big dude is a male....of course this is all my fault as I gave her the two seedlings...."why did you give me a male"?
> 
> What can a guy do but give her a jar of buds, a cold beer and a hug....then say "better luck next year"


Haha that's funny, "why did you give me a male", gotta love the ladies


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

fumble said:


> I just couldn't help myself...


  haha ! we caught her sand bagging guys ! Great fumble !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 18, 2013)

TWS said:


> haha ! we caught her sand bagging guys ! Great fumble !


Sneaky Fumble! I was on the phone with her yesterday and she didnt mention a thing!!! I am happy cause I know she hates the indoor growing. Now she is in her comfort zone! Fuck yeah fumble, rock that shit!

@doublej, that $75 one I could use desperately right now. I am going to be searching more for them.

Should I post pics of me making wax on here or no?


----------



## TWS (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh yea .


----------



## Smonkey (Aug 18, 2013)

View attachment 2782282 first time outdoor grow


----------



## Smonkey (Aug 18, 2013)

those are pistils right?


----------



## 5150 (Aug 18, 2013)

Smonkey said:


> those are pistils right?


I do not see any pistils.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sneaky Fumble! I was on the phone with her yesterday and she didnt mention a thing!!! I am happy cause I know she hates the indoor growing. Now she is in her comfort zone! Fuck yeah fumble, rock that shit!
> 
> @doublej, that $75 one I could use desperately right now. I am going to be searching more for them.
> 
> Should I post pics of me making wax on here or no?


If you don't, I will, lol.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 18, 2013)

Question for you guys. 

I used some gloves for trimming once that would not stick to the buds at all. Anyone know what kind of gloves those might have been? They were white and not as stretchy as most rubber gloves. 

I hate using nitril and latex because I feel like I'm damaging the buds when my fingers get sticky. I've tried trimming bare handed but the same thing happens.

These gloves were amazing, the trichomes would not stick to them at all. I'd like to buys a big box for croptober.

Thanks!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 18, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Question for you guys.
> 
> I used some gloves for trimming once that would not stick to the buds at all. Anyone know what kind of gloves those might have been? They were white and not as stretchy as most rubber gloves.
> 
> ...


I like using the Nitrile, and when they (or the scissors) get sticky, rinse in a bowl of 91% ISO, then when you're all done, you can pour out the ISO and let it evap.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

spray your gloves & scissors with PAM........


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 18, 2013)

Great ideas Double Jay and Baktare! I think i will try both spraying with pam and when they get sticky dipping in the iso.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

BeastGrow said:


> Great ideas Double Jay and Baktare! I think i will try both spraying with pam and when they get sticky dipping in the iso.


I wouldn't use iso, is poison, use Everclear.......


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 18, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I like using the Nitrile, and when they (or the scissors) get sticky, rinse in a bowl of 91% ISO, then when you're all done, you can pour out the ISO and let it evap.





doublejj said:


> spray your gloves & scissors with PAM........


Those are some good tips. I've never tried the Pam before but I do like to rub my scissors with some oil. Coconut oil is nice because its more of a solid at room temp. Meanwhile I'm sending the wife to CVS to see if she can remember what kind of gloves she bought last year. I'm thinking maybe they were vinyl.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 18, 2013)

I used 14.1g of trim and popcorn and yielded 1.8g of blonde crumbly love...



Peace

FM


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 18, 2013)

Mouthwatering, now I'm off to scrap the honey pot.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I used 14.1g of trim and popcorn and yielded 1.8g of blonde crumbly love...
> 
> View attachment 2782329View attachment 2782330View attachment 2782331View attachment 2782332View attachment 2782333View attachment 2782334View attachment 2782335View attachment 2782336View attachment 2782337View attachment 2782338
> 
> ...


looks sweet.....but this is where using a vaporizer changes things. now I would just vaporize that!.....lol......


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 18, 2013)

Its very smooth, not like the usual bho that makes you cough hard. TWS smoked some and seemed to enjoy it. Its fucking potent and what I love. This isnt nothing, wait till my outdoor is done, its dedicated to wax. lol

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2013)

If you have a Cash & Carry or something similar - a food and restaurant supply place - I believe those are the gloves you are looking for. The ones I have are called Dura Touch pure vinyl gloves. They are food handling gloves and hardly anything sticks. I used them to trim last year and could wear one pair for a whole trim session. 

Good Call on the Pam JJ. I spray my hands to clean them with it 



BigB 420 said:


> Question for you guys.
> 
> I used some gloves for trimming once that would not stick to the buds at all. Anyone know what kind of gloves those might have been? They were white and not as stretchy as most rubber gloves.
> 
> ...


----------



## fumble (Aug 18, 2013)

Yesterday I wasn't really sure what I was going to do yet. Today I say phuuuuuckkkk it  People behind have little kids so I need them to stay short, not necessarily small. I am experimenting again this year. Woo Hoo. Rocking it FM.

...I will get the hang of indoor and then rock that shit lol



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Sneaky Fumble! I was on the phone with her yesterday and she didnt mention a thing!!! I am happy cause I know she hates the indoor growing. Now she is in her comfort zone! Fuck yeah fumble, rock that shit!
> 
> @doublej, that $75 one I could use desperately right now. I am going to be searching more for them.
> 
> Should I post pics of me making wax on here or no?


----------



## hexthat (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 19, 2013)

fumble said:


> If you have a Cash & Carry or something similar - a food and restaurant supply place - I believe those are the gloves you are looking for. The ones I have are called Dura Touch pure vinyl gloves. They are food handling gloves and hardly anything sticks. I used them to trim last year and could wear one pair for a whole trim session.
> 
> Good Call on the Pam JJ. I spray my hands to clean them with it


That sounds like them. Thank you!

My wife picked up a small box of gloves from CVS or Walgreen last year that must have been vinyl. She can't remember and they didn't fit me very well but I loved how they didn't get sticky.

I'll track some down in my size online.

I've been doing some scissor work for a friend all day today and I feel like I'm murdering his nugs with the crap gloves he left here for me. I don't want that when mine finish.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 19, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> That sounds like them. Thank you!
> 
> My wife picked up a small box of gloves from CVS or Walgreen last year that must have been vinyl. She can't remember and they didn't fit me very well but I loved how they didn't get sticky.
> 
> ...


You can tell the vinyl ones if you stick your finger in the box before you buy (no pun intended), they will fell more plasticy than like latex, do not conform to your fingers as well.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 19, 2013)

Watered all the ladies 25 gallons each this morning. I am looking forward to getting out of these triple digit temps. Happy Monday


----------



## hexthat (Aug 19, 2013)

feed them 10 oz of GH BioRoot and 2 oz of BioMarine


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 19, 2013)

While researching companion planting for next year I came across this, anyone ever try it?
http://highboldtage.wordpress.com/2010/02/06/this-idea-is-just-bananas/


----------



## doublejj (Aug 19, 2013)

TWS said:


> I luv the tune !


have you seen the un-rated video?......Oh my........blurred lines.....[video=youtube;zwT6DZCQi9k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwT6DZCQi9k&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2782859Watered all the ladies 25 gallons each this morning. I am looking forward to getting out of these triple digit temps. Happy Monday


you and me both, my fucking plants are sucking down some serious water! Your garden is BOSS


----------



## fumble (Aug 19, 2013)

101 here today...too fucking hot!

Garden Boss...Whoa! Hot damn man...niice


----------



## 420mon (Aug 19, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I used 14.1g of trim and popcorn and yielded 1.8g of blonde crumbly love...
> 
> View attachment 2782329View attachment 2782330View attachment 2782331View attachment 2782332View attachment 2782333View attachment 2782334View attachment 2782335View attachment 2782336View attachment 2782337View attachment 2782338
> 
> ...


sweet, how do u get it crumbly, mons comes out like glass or waxy goo, are u using the freezer, vac purge, winterizing? help a mon out!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 2783202View attachment 2783201

These are shots from under my big plant, you can sit under her comfy. 
View attachment 2783204View attachment 2783203

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 19, 2013)

420mon said:


> sweet, how do u get it crumbly, mons comes out like glass or waxy goo, are u using the freezer, vac purge, winterizing? help a mon out!!!


The trick IMO is using freshly dried product, dont use product that has been sitting around for time. I do stick my loaded tube in the freezer for two hours prior to running it. Hot water, kind of like double boiling while you purge. Dont over do it with the butane, I run one bottle(Power 5x) for 1/2 ounce of product on this last run. Once you are done purging butane, whip immediately and dont stop till all the butane evap. Then let it sit for 15 minutes in the sun, whip again, repeat and once it looks like its dried, take a blade and scrape and it should crumble. Thats how i do it.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 2783234View attachment 2783236why can't it really taste like sugar though


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 19, 2013)

looking good fmily u got some monsters.

some pics of the ladies.

the Jack is the small bushy. seemingly yellow one.

but it just came from three weeks in the tent with artificial sun
and a transplant.but got a feeding 2 days ago and transplanted when it
was pot bound so it should take off and be a lovely bush.

check out the bone/stock of my 40 gal.


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 19, 2013)

Having some N issues with my reveggers.. Both the wwxcritical and jackxbb are yellowing something fierce. They have already been flowering for about two weeks so I'm scared to folier feed some N but I have been regularly keeping up with nitrogen even tho I went over to flowering nutrients. Hopefully they recover, they never did get the dark lush green Im used too, just always a yellowish hue... Either way here are the pics, I did get a couple clones off them both, and there is some crazy coloring on a bagseed (prob phos deff)


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 20, 2013)

took a lot of wind these last couple days broke a lot of branches, I had none in cages idk wtf I was thinkin, must have been stoned hahahaha, anywho I tied some up had some trellis on some of them which helped a lil but live n learn right? o first day lost almost a whole blueberry it was like 9-10ft it broke a lil bit awhile back I taped it up then had some rope holding it up the wind was too strong blam she straight broke off, had a og kush 18 n a bag straight cracked it off, I green taped her and bambooed it come back later and she straight broke off, but heres another og kush 18 in the ground and nothing, no broken branches right beside her was a gsc all branchy and no broken branches on her both were in the ground she was a lil bit off the ground n 100 gal smart pot so maybe that's a factor? then I had a RP skywalker trellised but only side trellised on both sides thou, looked no bullshit like somebody came down from the sky and punched it right in the middle and blam flatten out the top some crazy weird shit, idk but some shit got fucked up but u know what, SHIT HAPPENS hahaha but in other news GSC one is budding up nice and sweet, smells like cherrys almost all the buds are connected, n a huckleberry kush got quarter size buds n just smellin like melons and real fruity,everything starting to nug up but theres a couple got two weeks or more ahead of the others, ill try to get some pics, hope everybodys doin good!


----------



## Smonkey (Aug 20, 2013)

xD


----------



## uniquebreed420 (Aug 20, 2013)

My lil girl 3.5 months old and starting to flower!!!


----------



## Rising Moon (Aug 20, 2013)

My 2 Jack Herer's...(photo from last week, now about 6 inch taller...)


----------



## doublejj (Aug 20, 2013)

Smonkey said:


> View attachment 2783770
> 
> 
> xD


do you honestly believe Romney would have done any thing different?............what's your point?.....


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;KANBvJSAbWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KANBvJSAbWc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

*-Bud*


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2013)

Great show Bud ! Hey I just stocked up on some Dynasty gear. Got another pack of Blue Heron. The Professor lost some Genetics and has some family issues. Some stuff will be discontinued , Blue Heron was one of them.


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2013)

We here at Dynasty Seeds are changing, transforming if you will. Due to circumstances out of anyone&#8217;s control, some genetics have been misplaced and some have been lost, but we are moving ahead! Working on new strains for 2014 using some of our favorite genetics and gearing up to bring back some legendary genes from the past. This labor of love is going to take some time and patience on everyone&#8217;s part. We will be taking a step back to advance forward, rebuilding our foundation even stronger than it was before.

As we step back, work will not be stopped and finding high quality medicine will still be a priority. However, another priority sometimes takes precedence and this is family. We are a family group concerned about everyone as a global community but at times we must focus more on the immediate family. Before we attempt to help everyone else, we must be at peace with ourselves.

Currently there are genetics available and we highly recommend searching these strains out if they are something you may be interested in. There is no guarantee how long they will be out there, but some of these genetics may be the last around for some time. We will be working towards the future and gearing up with some amazing prospects.

Over the next few months we will be transforming, the same high quality expected from the Professor but with a new name. Some things may seem familiar while some may be brand new. Please stay in touch with us and be ready for the unveiling of our new project in the Fall of 2013.

From all of us here and Professor P. we hope you are as excited as we are for the future. We thank you all and wish you the best! Discontinued strains : Ms Universe 2012 

-Cosmic Brain 2011 

-Drizella 

-Mochalope v2

-Huckleberry Kush 2011-2012

-Blue Heron 

-OR Huckleberry 2013 

-Crater Lakev4 

-SSH f4

-Critical Mass f3 *Professor P*  _The "discontinued" list above is correct. 

Due to privacy and safety concerns, every detail won't be released. 

Some males such as the huckleberry will be re-selected, but this will take some time and patience, as it has to get to this point.

Only males were lost, besides the SSH F2 female

There are many things going on in life which has forced a change in direction, and this process will take a while to sort out.

We are working with some good folks that will be helping with the transition as well as answering questions online, since I will personally not have much time for online (I apologize that I have not been present lately, I feel that I have neglected my online responsibilities




)

Get your dynasty gear while you can because it may not be available in the future. has some Dynasty rarities up ATM

Thanks for all of your support my friends, much love!_


----------



## Phishindub (Aug 20, 2013)

Havent seen my baby in about a week. It got biiiig!! Super tall an now much much more bushy. Its about 2-3 days into flowering.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZZY3HUd8tPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=ZZY3HUd8tPc[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 20, 2013)

og kush


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 20, 2013)

I fucking love the way OG looks outdoors.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 20, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> og kushView attachment 2784456View attachment 2784458View attachment 2784457


Very nice. I hope my OG's look like that soon.


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I fucking love the way OG looks outdoors.


 How's your gogi doing ?


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2782859Watered all the ladies 25 gallons each this morning. I am looking forward to getting out of these triple digit temps. Happy Monday


 I don't see em !


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 20, 2013)

@TWS Yeah that's a workout running across the garden in a mask. Sometimes a 10 sec timer isn't long enough lol. My old lady shakes her head when she looks outside and sees me running around in a werewolf mask.  Harvested my light dep *Purple Crack.*


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2013)

That's to funny She should video that. Nice frosty nugg !


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey guys.

My big 40 gal is drooping and idk why.
I watered it like 3 gallons Saturday and it had
90% str nutes. Calcium, nitrogen, harvest bone meal.

In any case the plant next to it got the same
Feeding and is doing fine. Its not in photo but trust me lol

Any suggestions what would perk her up?


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 20, 2013)

chillin with the og


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 20, 2013)

Is that a mantis?
I could do with some fo them badboys


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 20, 2013)

wasp. theres a nest on the side of my house


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My big 40 gal is drooping and idk why.
> I watered it like 3 gallons Saturday and it had
> ...


 make sure it's not over watered or underwatered.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 20, 2013)

TWS said:


> How's your gogi doing ?


Doing good, I'll post a picture in a minute, I'm actually just finished taking outdoor pics.


Garden Boss said:


> @TWS Yeah that's a workout running across the garden in a mask. Sometimes a 10 sec timer isn't long enough lol. My old lady shakes her head when she looks outside and sees me running around in a werewolf mask. View attachment 2784519 Harvested my light dep *Purple Crack.*


Gaht dayum, I wish I was still in Nor Cal! So jealous of your light dep green house!


ambedexteras said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My big 40 gal is drooping and idk why.
> I watered it like 3 gallons Saturday and it had
> ...


Dude you top dress with bone meal or make a tea with it? If you have bone meal on the surface you should check on that, I've had that stuff turn into anaerobic sludge on me before. 


TWS said:


> make sure it's not over watered or underwatered.


This too^ especially if you have bone meal or blood meal up top.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2013)

Took advantage of a 50% off sale at breedersboutique.com, picked up a couple packs. Is it next year yet?


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 20, 2013)

Liquid bone meal mixed into water. No sludge. And I dont think over or under watered
. The 3 gal is more than usual but u see how big that bitch is. And 3 gal on Saturday I would think it would recover by now


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah I usually dump 1-2 gallons into each of my 30 pots, so 3 shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My big 40 gal is drooping and idk why.
> I watered it like 3 gallons Saturday and it had
> ...


Not sure how the weather by you but her roots might be roasting in that plastic container. If she is dry out, pull her out to peek at her roots, hopefully they are not brown.

Let her dry out good and flush her with aome pH water, I would say 6.0pH.


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2013)

I know it sure would cook where we live. lol


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 20, 2013)

*dances*


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 20, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;KANBvJSAbWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KANBvJSAbWc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
> 
> *-Bud*


 NIce, if you like dynasty seeds, you should get any while you still can, over on opengrow professor p said they lost a lot of genetics (somehow lost the mothers) and are starting over so if theres anything you wanna try else of theres, get it while you still can! I gotta get some money up im gonna try to get as many as I can, its a shame but I guess there changing the name of the company and few other things


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 20, 2013)

Thats for sure TWS, thats why today I decided to mount some PVC to my SCRoG frame and added sun shade material. I guess its now a Hoop SCRoG Hut....lol 



I hope the heat out here goes quickly cause its a bitch working in heat like this. Yesterday is was so fucking humid here my allergies were on blast!

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> *dances*


 wow. your garden as come along really great. Nice bushes for sure. Are they big enough for ya yet ? 



biscuitkid said:


> NIce, if you like dynasty seeds, you should get any while you still can, over on opengrow professor p said they lost a lot of genetics (somehow lost the mothers) and are starting over so if theres anything you wanna try else of theres, get it while you still can! I gotta get some money up im gonna try to get as many as I can, its a shame but I guess there changing the name of the company and few other things


 What I understood is he lost his males and one special female but was going to reconstruct some genentics. ? Didn't catch wind of a name change. We'll see. Gooey breeder is going thru the same thing. I hear Bodhi is going to do some reconstruction towards more Indica dom. I have enough seed to make it thru now. lol it's an addiction. 



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats for sure TWS, thats why today I decided to mount some PVC to my SCRoG frame and added sun shade material. I guess its now a Hoop SCRoG Hut....lol
> 
> View attachment 2784884View attachment 2784885View attachment 2784886
> 
> ...


 Almost ready for the winter hoop house now !


----------



## TWS (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 20, 2013)

damn it! just picked some fish bone meal up and top dressed with it ahhahaha  does it always happen im new to this shit


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 20, 2013)

TWS said:


> wow. your garden as come along really great. Nice bushes for sure. Are they big enough for ya yet ?


Thanks! Some are. Lol. I always want bigger. My reverg plants are still small but I think they'll still produce. Maybe a 1/4 lb each. Probably some growing still to do though. I can't remember when the vertical growth stopped last year. 

Hopefully I'll get the half lb per plant average that I'm shooting for but who knows.

I think I'm gonna have to hire trimmers.


----------



## Cowboykush (Aug 20, 2013)

man ya'll are knockin it out of the park...damn fine work all of you


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 21, 2013)

Took a measurement of my Super Lemon Haze...the tallest growth tip is exactly 7 feet, the others not far behind. No sign of flowers yet...oh boy.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 21, 2013)

Frost alert! hahaha
things have started popping trichomes out every where in such a quick amount of time. 
Afghan kush smelling like fruit and fruit annddd fruit. Shits dank. 

Afghan kush in the shade

Afghan kush unshaded 



Northern Border Kush smelling of pines, with a sweet smell mixed, i dont know i love it tho. im horrible at putting exact names on the smell.



and then good ol grim reefer og, (made up name from a homie ahahah) it reeks of that good Og smell, very earthy, like almost like my soil but in a dank way, very smelly.


hopefully everything stays well, cause it would be awesome to have a pound of danks. man i cant stop thinking about that lol


----------



## hexthat (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Aug 21, 2013)

Flowering season= worms, spider mites, mold and getting ready for the rippers


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2013)

@hexthat Looks like she is heading for the fence line


----------



## hexthat (Aug 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> @hexthat Looks like she is heading for the fence line


yeah... im thinking about chopping out the tomatoes and peppers and staking branches down


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2013)

maybe a roll of bamboo privacy fencing? or is that a giveaway nowadays


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Aug 21, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Took advantage of a 50% off sale at breedersboutique.com, picked up a couple packs. Is it next year yet?


right on, nice to see people, repping the bb seeds. got me some seeds too, for next outdoor
grow. got deep blue, smelly cherry, qrazy quake, dippsy ellse?(on name) bx2 dog. deep blue was free. thanks to breeders boutique. also should have freebies with my order. most of my grow is bb.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 21, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> right on, nice to see people, repping the bb seeds. got me some seeds too, for next outdoor
> grow. got deep blue, smelly cherry, qrazy quake, dippsy ellse?(on name) bx2 dog. deep blue was free. thanks to breeders boutique. also should have freebies with my order. most of my grow is bb.


Nice. I saw some reviews from you on a few of their offerings.

I ordered Deep Psychosis and Qrazy Quake. I may just go back for another 2-3 packs before the sale ends.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2013)

*Chernobyl*


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 21, 2013)

fuck ya man, thats what im talking about , look at all those tops


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks man, she is my biggest I have grown. She is 8' tall by 9' wide.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't know if this is budroti started cutting them down


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 21, 2013)

opps i lied we didnt trim up 10 pounds it ended up being 8 pounds 2 ounces dry. maybe with these new solistek ballasts we can get those 10


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> opps i lied we didnt trim up 10 pounds it ended up being 8 pounds 2 ounces dry. maybe with these new solistek ballasts we can get those 10


Still a hefty amount to trim!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 21, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> opps i lied we didnt trim up 10 pounds it ended up being 8 pounds 2 ounces dry. maybe with these new solistek ballasts we can get those 10


I actually just ran a single tube to check the quality. The yield isn't very impressive, but it is very blonde and easy to touch even while it was still wet. It'll definitely crumble before the end of the night. Smells dank too.


----------



## Damnecro (Aug 21, 2013)

tore my tomatoes out yesterday




hexthat said:


> yeah... im thinking about chopping out the tomatoes and peppers and staking branches down


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 21, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I actually just ran a single tube to check the quality. The yield isn't very impressive, but it is very blonde and easy to touch even while it was still wet. It'll definitely crumble before the end of the night. Smells dank too.


well ill start running that pink and ill have alot more than that house to trim.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 22, 2013)

*Damn i hate my light hours outside im used to Cali hours and seeing way more bud production...

Im a lil behind but not to far.

It does get colder here tho then Cali so im prolly gonna see some purple!

The pic is from the furthest into Flower plant that i have all others are just now throwing hairs!
*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I actually just ran a single tube to check the quality. The yield isn't very impressive, but it is very blonde and easy to touch even while it was still wet. It'll definitely crumble before the end of the night. Smells dank too.


Nice....I love the blondes! lol post pics when its done!

@tokalot, its fucking hot in Cali right now! Plus we been having some bright ass Moonlights too! Well at least in my neck of the woods.

Peace
FM


----------



## gioua (Aug 22, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> I don't know if this is budrotView attachment 2786382i started cutting them downView attachment 2786383



pic one looks like a bud worm ate it and it and that portion died.. seen that too many times.. any bud worm poop?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

This will solve a lot of my problems outdoor!!!

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/spo/3962159333.html


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This will solve a lot of my problems outdoor!!!
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/spo/3962159333.html


 Yes...


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 22, 2013)

gioua said:


> pic one looks like a bud worm ate it and it and that portion died.. seen that too many times.. any bud worm poop?


no but the safe thing is to cut the plant down rite? last year my brother lost half his plant


----------



## fumble (Aug 22, 2013)

right the eff on FM!!! Problem solver right there for sure


----------



## BlackTuna (Aug 22, 2013)

Jeesh,

The outdoor grow is coming along smooth. The damn Thai just keeps on growing and going. No bugs. No critters. 

Good thing my backyard neighbors are old and almost blind,,,,,


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Having some N issues with my reveggers.. Both the wwxcritical and jackxbb are yellowing something fierce. They have already been flowering for about two weeks so I'm scared to folier feed some N but I have been regularly keeping up with nitrogen even tho I went over to flowering nutrients. Hopefully they recover, they never did get the dark lush green Im used too, just always a yellowish hue... Either way here are the pics, I did get a couple clones off them both, and there is some crazy coloring on a bagseed (prob phos deff)


Hi all,

Finally raining here, so have some time to catch up. I too have the same issue(minor)with yellowing on lower fan leaves, and no matter what I do or where plants are located it happens every year. And here's the kicker, I feed them on the same schedule as my indoor contained ladies with the same nutes. Yet, the indoors I have to watch b/c I tend to push them and get slight tip burn...but zero yellowing.

http://www.espoma.com/p_consumer/tones_plant.html

As you can see, the nute is high in N. Does anyone know what I need to adjust to avoid this next year?

Peace!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> *ChernobylView attachment 2786207*


I still think you've been using a hedge trimmer on these...j/k

So round and perfect.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> NIce, if you like dynasty seeds, you should get any while you still can, over on opengrow professor p said they lost a lot of genetics (somehow lost the mothers) and are starting over so if theres anything you wanna try else of theres, get it while you still can! I gotta get some money up im gonna try to get as many as I can, its a shame but I guess there changing the name of the company and few other things


Ooooh, I have all the cuts here on Drizella and caramel candy kush...spent all last Winter popping beans for 2 mothers.

The Drizella pheno is def C99 dominant...and the kush is very tasty.

Here's a CCK in a wetland of all places.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally raining here, so have some time to catch up. I too have the same issue(minor)with yellowing on lower fan leaves, and no matter what I do or where plants are located it happens every year. And here's the kicker, I feed them on the same schedule as my indoor contained ladies with the same nutes. Yet, the indoors I have to watch b/c I tend to push them and get slight tip burn...but zero yellowing.
> 
> ...


 Like your indoor. Push em till the tips get a little yellow and then back it down a bit.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Jeesh,
> 
> The outdoor grow is coming along smooth. The damn Thai just keeps on growing and going. No bugs. No critters.
> 
> Good thing my backyard neighbors are old and almost blind,,,,,


 Don't let that Ty plant ruin your stealth and cost you your grow.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> I don't know if this is budrotView attachment 2786382i started cutting them downView attachment 2786383


 That just looks like caterpillar damage. What prevention have you used ? you could of just picked it out and kept going.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

CHIHUAHUA said:


> Flowering season= worms, spider mites, mold and getting ready for the rippers
> View attachment 2785900View attachment 2785901View attachment 2785902View attachment 2785903


 You should have the Taliban in your hand to go along with your head dress. lalalalalalalalalalalala !


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> Like your indoor. Push em till the tips get a little yellow and then back it down a bit.


Geesh, I've also been repeatedly top dressing all summer with composted manure...must be all the native plants feeding as well.

I'll hit em' with some liquid tea then.

TY


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I actually just ran a single tube to check the quality. The yield isn't very impressive, but it is very blonde and easy to touch even while it was still wet. It'll definitely crumble before the end of the night. Smells dank too.


 Where's the patio pics ? lol ! I had to transplant the cheeseburger. Couldn't get water thru her . No shock at all. Banged on the side of the bucket really good and lifted her out.


----------



## BlackTuna (Aug 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> Don't let that Ty plant ruin your stealth and cost you your grow.


Neighbors behind me are the least of my worries,,,,,,,

You'd freak out if you saw how many helicopters fly over every day. The low and slow ones bother me a bit, the fast movers not so much, crap another is going over right now.

It's secure. Gotta climb that wall to get in. Then outrun a big 'ol PitBull that owns the yard. Chances of success? -0-

Been growing it out there for years with no problems. knock on wood.


----------



## hoonry (Aug 22, 2013)

hey everybody - I wish my garden looked as healthy as some of these! I'm too embarrassed to show my yellow ass biotches at the moment. sunbiz I'm singing the Nitrogen deficiency blues too - I just hit mine with age old grow but they're still not back where they should be. also having some weird behavior where one part of a plant will act differently than the rest. check out the branching on this chronic - tight on the top right and stretched on the tops on the left.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey guys 

So the issue was most definitely under watered.
Cut out 3 big drain holes with an exacto knife and gave her 10 gals until it was coming from the bottom heavy.
And a nice difference today. Would a gave it more water today but its bout to downpour.

B4 and after


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Neighbors behind me are the least of my worries,,,,,,,
> 
> You'd freak out if you saw how many helicopters fly over every day. The low and slow ones bother me a bit, the fast movers not so much, crap another is going over right now.
> 
> ...


Get one of these, mount a camera and go say hi to johnny law chopper...

[video=youtube;glPwXiFk1aY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glPwXiFk1aY[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> That just looks like caterpillar damage. What prevention have you used ? you could of just picked it out and kept going.


thuricide and safer caterpillar killer I spray them every Thursday


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Hey guys
> 
> So the issue was most definitely under watered.
> Cut out 3 big drain holes with an exacto knife and gave her 10 gals until it was coming from the bottom heavy.
> ...


ahhhhhh ! she looks good. bueno !


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

hoonry said:


> hey everybody - I wish my garden looked as healthy as some of these! I'm too embarrassed to show my yellow ass biotches at the moment. sunbiz I'm singing the Nitrogen deficiency blues too - I just hit mine with age old grow but they're still not back where they should be. also having some weird behavior where one part of a plant will act differently than the rest. check out the branching on this chronic - tight on the top right and stretched on the tops on the left. View attachment 2786991


 She looks fine. With maybe 5 weeks to go she is not that yellow. The left colas is just normal big cola structure.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> thuricide and safer caterpillar killer I spray them every Thursday


 I've been spraying once a week and still have a crap load of them , Go out every day and find and squish a dozen or so of them. They are really pissing me off. They seem to like my JTR's and are just eating the pistils.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally raining here, so have some time to catch up. I too have the same issue(minor)with yellowing on lower fan leaves, and no matter what I do or where plants are located it happens every year. And here's the kicker, I feed them on the same schedule as my indoor contained ladies with the same nutes. Yet, the indoors I have to watch b/c I tend to push them and get slight tip burn...but zero yellowing.
> 
> ...


 I have been supplementing guanos with epsoma plant tone. About 6 tablespoons to a plant and it pulls them out of any yellowing in a few days.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Ooooh, I have all the cuts here on Drizella and caramel candy kush...spent all last Winter popping beans for 2 mothers.
> 
> The Drizella pheno is def C99 dominant...and the kush is very tasty.
> 
> ...


 What does your dizella smell and smoke like ?


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> I've been spraying once a week and still have a crap load of them , Go out every day and find and squish a dozen or so of them. They are really pissing me off. They seem to like my JTR's and are just eating the pistils.


no the spots are on a few colas but it goes to the middle of the bud and that part dries out and this is 1 plant out of 6


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Neighbors behind me are the least of my worries,,,,,,,
> 
> You'd freak out if you saw how many helicopters fly over every day. The low and slow ones bother me a bit, the fast movers not so much, crap another is going over right now.
> 
> ...


 oh man ! fing helicopters suck. They buzz me a few times a week. I know they see and know , My paranoia is getting worst with age. lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> oh man ! fing helicopters suck. They buzz me a few times a week. I know they see and know , My paranoia is getting worst with age. lol


that's the other big reason I grow inside a carport.........I'm getting older!.....lol


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 22, 2013)

fuck caterpillars im getting one of these as soon as I can


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> What does your dizella smell and smoke like ?


Juicy fruit gum, with an Afghan skunk undertone. Thank God I saved the strain, almost gave up on the original mother after a long battle with spider mites.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2013)

Time to talk garden security. I want one of these garden sentry's......[video=youtube;RxBa5bQfTGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RxBa5bQfTGc[/video]


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 22, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice....I love the blondes! lol post pics when its done!
> 
> @tokalot, its fucking hot in Cali right now! Plus we been having some bright ass Moonlights too! Well at least in my neck of the woods.
> 
> ...


 I'll post up pics when I'm done for sure. it's all nice and fresh and bone dried, so everything should have an awesome color and quality. I turned the vacuum off early last night, and I got taffy, which is what happens right before it crumbles. I just need to tighten everything up for a better vacuum.



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This will solve a lot of my problems outdoor!!!
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/spo/3962159333.html


 Hahaha, I've been looking at that same post for about a week now.



TWS said:


> Where's the patio pics ? lol ! I had to transplant the cheeseburger. Couldn't get water thru her . No shock at all. Banged on the side of the bucket really good and lifted her out.


 took pics, resized and named them the other day, and then I got drunk. lol, I'll post them later today when I get back from my first day at my new job  glad to hear the cheeseburger is looking great, I'll have to post my agent orange problem, she fucking hates me this week.



MrStickyScissors said:


> well ill start running that pink and ill have alot more than that house to trim.


 Hell yeah dude. my pink lemonade looks fucking beautiful right now! and she makes such killer crumble, and that shit stinks!


----------



## Sean1234 (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone else in northern cali seeing any major bud developement?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 22, 2013)

@DJJ Damn, you find some cool stuff


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> @DJJ Damn, you find some cool stuff


A garden the size of yours just might need one of these........[video=youtube;SNPJMk2fgJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=SNPJMk2fgJU[/video]


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

In a Russian accent " I don't think we've blown up enough shit today "


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 22, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Time to talk garden security. I want one of these garden sentry's......[video=youtube;RxBa5bQfTGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RxBa5bQfTGc[/video]


Building 1 of these for my deck. Maybe I'll splurge on a kit once the indoor starts coming down. Flush starts tonight on about 2-4 of the indoor girls.

Damn that thing is awesome!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Building 1 of these for my deck. Maybe I'll splurge on a kit once the indoor starts coming down. Flush starts tonight on about 2-4 of the indoor girls.
> 
> Damn that thing is awesome!


Could you imagine sneaking into someone's garden in the middle of the night and getting hit with 30 paint balls? lol!.....you'd think you'd been shot!....load it with red paint balls!......"oh lord I'm dead"!!!!


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Aug 22, 2013)

LA C. in full swing! I FIMMED this bitch back in may


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 22, 2013)

My "sad" Lavender is getting her pep back. I have had a problem with drainage in this hole she got overwatered a couple weeks ago  Need to re dig some squares this winter.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey boss do you reuse the soil in your holes ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 22, 2013)

Yep, right after harvest (Nov) I pull rootball and roots, flip soil add some new soil. Then massive dose of enzymes to each hole to start breaking shit down. This year I am considering Solarizing with plastic over each square. Also I am adding 1-2 foot beds. Oh and a couple of greenhouses... shit there goes my vacation time.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks. I was wondering about amending soil in my holes.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Yep, right after harvest (Nov) I pull rootball and roots, flip soil add some new soil. Then massive dose of enzymes to each hole to start breaking shit down. This year I am considering Solarizing with plastic over each square. Also I am adding 1-2 foot beds. Oh and a couple of greenhouses... shit there goes my vacation time.


you ever tried smart pots?........I love them.....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 22, 2013)

Absolutely I have my Wonder Woman in a little 20 Gal. I did a side by side test with my Purple Cracks. And the ones in the ground yielded almost double the ones in the 100 Gal Smart Pot. Kinda unfair because my holes are 3+ times more volume than that. But my side projects always involve Smart pots.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 22, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Absolutely I have my Wonder Woman in a little 20 Gal. I did a side by side test with my Purple Cracks. And the ones in the ground yielded almost double the ones in the 100 Gal Smart Pot. Kinda unfair because my holes are 3+ times more volume than that. But my side projects always involve Smart pots.


Well there's no way I'm digging 100gl holes in my yard, smart pots work very well for my purpose.......


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 22, 2013)

im thinkin raised bed next yr


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 22, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> im thinkin raised bed next yr


And a better fence/wind block right? How's the wind damage?


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 22, 2013)

*Here is an update on mine in the raised beds.*

*I do like them but the ones i have in the ground are bigger.*

*The stock is pretty crazy looking as well.

I also started putting up a screen around it.

*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok well today around 8:30pm there was some lighting outside, it was cool. I am in my kitchen and notice a big flash and I was confused....I look out my kitchen window and see four young males on the roof behind my house taking pictures of my plants. I go outside and they scattered off the roof and I heard the camera hit the ground and them saying get the fucking camera dawg, get that shit hurry! What the fuck? I am on full alert, General Quarters, Man your Battle Stations! About 3 weeks ago there were other neighbors on their roof looking at my shit and I brought my gun outside and started to clean it, but that was during daylight. I dont have a Dog cause I cant have pets in the house. Any suggestions? Should I get bear traps and set them in my yard? Cow bells with fishing line? any help to put me at ease will be grateful!

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

Why don't you keep the dog outside ?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> Why don't you keep the dog outside ?


I dont have one bro.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

The pound is full of watch dogs, nice ones too if ya know what I mean.


----------



## TWS (Aug 22, 2013)

Are those different neighbors on the roof or who's roof were they on ?


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 22, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Ok well today around 8:30pm there was some lighting outside, it was cool. I am in my kitchen and notice a big flash and I was confused....I look out my kitchen window and see four young males on the roof behind my house taking pictures of my plants. I go outside and they scattered off the roof and I heard the camera hit the ground and them saying get the fucking camera dawg, get that shit hurry! What the fuck? I am on full alert, General Quarters, Man your Battle Stations! About 3 weeks ago there were other neighbors on their roof looking at my shit and I brought my gun outside and started to clean it, but that was during daylight. I dont have a Dog cause I cant have pets in the house. Any suggestions? Should I get bear traps and set them in my yard? Cow bells with fishing line? any help to put me at ease will be grateful!
> 
> Peace
> FM


That's terrible the way they are invading your privacy like that.
I assume you are growing legally?
Bear traps don't sound like a good idea, if someone gets hurt you will get the blame especially if they are dumb ass kids.
You can't stop the neighbours going up on their own roofs but if they're reasonable people perhaps you could ask them not to prying into your yard.
If you have walls around your back you could smear the top with grease or affix barbed wire etc.
I reckon those kids might be back, why take pictures though!
Anyway good luck.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 22, 2013)

Given how much you're growing, I'd probably pitch a tent and camp outside.

Also, Harbor Freight sells these nifty wireless motion sensors that trigger an alarm. They're under $20, and you could put the alarm outside to scare the bejesus out of trespassers.

Hopefully they were just in awe and not looking to steal your hard work...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Given how much you're growing, I'd probably pitch a tent and camp outside.
> 
> Also, Harbor Freight sells these nifty wireless motion sensors that trigger an alarm. They're under $20, and you could put the alarm outside to scare the bejesus out of trespassers.
> 
> Hopefully they were just in awe and not looking to steal your hard work...


Where I live its pretty ghetto man! lol They were like 19 year olds. Funny you mentioned Harbor Frieght, I was there today and I saw them for 50% off with a coupon in there paper at the door. I am going to get them, I thought about pitching a tent outside too, with a lantern in there burning all night. 

I thought about going to there front door and knocking saying I dont appreciate your kids taking pictures of my yard from the roof. But I dont want neighborhood drama and attention. 

@TWS they are the neighbors directly behind me, the other ones were on the back left of my yard.

Yes I am legal! But that dont mean shit when dealing with thieves!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

You could see the roof in this pic, they had a clear shot of my plants. They jumped from that roof to a patio roof that you cant see on the side.



It doesnt help how bad my yard is smelling too. My SCRoG is a Sour D pheno and she reeks!!!


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

This was my first idea before I built my green house. http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3932539237.html http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3983571156.html http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3955322588.html http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3983571156.html


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

They way I see it security isn't cheap.


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

You can build one with 2x4 and hog wire . Sometimes materials cost more than you can find a dog run though.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

You're right being legal won't stop thieves but at least you can't get snitched on.
Fuck man it is a tough one, you need visible deterrents, start playing them at their own game, like when they stand on the roof looking in get out there and start taking pictures of them, get your hardest meanest looking friends around and let the kids see you point them out to the guys.
Do whatever it takes within the law and if the law allows bear traps!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

you need more than dogs. they can feed your dogs a sleep aid they would be out in 20. dogs are a way to start so you can atleast hear them when they bark the first time. more than one dog would be better like 3 dogs good chance that one or 2 dogs would eat all the food they thro over. id put up 2 flood lights and a camera that you can see from inside your house. and if it was my garden i would give someone a couple units to sleep in the garden or do it myself.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

take out some buck shot out of a shot gun shell fill it up with rock salt. see how they like getting hit with that


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> And a better fence/wind block right? How's the wind damage?


 yeah a better fence for sure, I got some more trellis today,so I trellised some of them, but the wind hit me hard, but it thinned some of them out and took out a blueberry theres like 3 branches left, lost the whole top, lol one of the gdp the top broke but I just tied it up still livin, few others lost some branches it was horrible but I just roped some up ill get some pic tmw for ya


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey T is there a dog pound around here?

My SCRoG is in full flowering force right now, she smells wicked and sharp!


Any Girls Scout Cookie Growers out here? I picked up a clipping from a guy in San Diego and he swears this is GSC. I dont know cause I never grew it or smoked it. It could be a mexi brick weed strain for all I know but it is a beautiful plant and has wonderful structure, I took 2 clipping off her before flowering. She has been flowering just over a week.



Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

Someone super serious will poison your dog or just shoot or stab it, but it will keep the punks out. If you shoot or stab my dog Im pretty sure you mean bussines and I'll meet ya outside with my Mossberg. lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

Yea right down the street from me.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> you need more than dogs. they can feed your dogs a sleep aid they would be out in 20. dogs are a way to start so you can atleast hear them when they bark the first time. more than one dog would be better like 3 dogs good chance that one or 2 dogs would eat all the food they thro over. id put up 2 flood lights and a camera that you can see from inside your house. and if it was my garden i would give someone a couple units to sleep in the garden or do it myself.


I might do that and sleep in a tent. I am going tomorrow to get those security motion sensors. Maybe line my yard with fishing line and bells tied to them like a trip wire.


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

Escondido has a nice pound full of beautiful pits.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

id put some bait out. id put a plant out in the open and watch it all night no fense no nothin. then i would draw down on them make them lay down tie them up take thier wallets if they had it take there ids if not id threaten to torture them tell they snitched on eachother... thats just me tho im a extremist


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> Yea right down the street from me.


Maybe I will cruise by tomorrow if your not busy after 3pm?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Where I live its pretty ghetto man! lol They were like 19 year olds. Funny you mentioned Harbor Frieght, I was there today and I saw them for 50% off with a coupon in there paper at the door. I am going to get them, I thought about pitching a tent outside too, with a lantern in there burning all night.
> 
> I thought about going to there front door and knocking saying I dont appreciate your kids taking pictures of my yard from the roof. But I dont want neighborhood drama and attention.
> 
> ...


It's a tough spot to be in. Once my babies start stinking, my worry is that the tweaker down the street will follow his nose and decide to help himself. I'm kind of a night owl anyway fortunately, and spend a lot of my summer nights outside enjoying a cigar or three.  I'll have to start inviting my friend Mr. Louisville Slugger.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> id put some bait out. id put a plant out in the open and watch it all night no fense no nothin. then i would draw down on them make them lay down tie them up take thier wallets if they had it take there ids if not id threaten to torture them tell they snitched on eachother... thats just me tho im a extremist


I retired from the military after 20 years of service, I like your way of thinking bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

hit up joskins dudes a stone cold killer lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Maybe I will cruise by tomorrow if your not busy after 3pm?


 Ahh we could come up with all kinds of shit to do tomorrow. lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

naw jk.. joskins is the most kindest smartest person i have ever met


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> http://ramonahumanesociety.org/


Nice. Just about every pet my family has had since I was a kid came from there.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think after seeing the yard that some sort of cage as previously mentioned is a good idea and I'd grease the shit out of that roof and finally motion sensor alarms that would pierce the ears of a deaf guy


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> id put some bait out. id put a plant out in the open and watch it all night no fense no nothin. then i would draw down on them make them lay down tie them up take thier wallets if they had it take there ids if not id threaten to torture them tell they snitched on eachother... thats just me tho im a extremist


 like most towns I suppose, but this one is fucked. If you get a hold of some of the Fing gang bangers and fuck with them and let them go it might not be a good Idea, if ya know what I mean. There's 15 yr old kids shot out here almost every month.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;4dGOfFbzvq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dGOfFbzvq4[/video] Here ya go just play this blasting it,them fuckin theifs wont know what to think! hahahahahahaha


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> like most towns I suppose, but this one is fucked. If you get a hold of some of the Fing gang bangers and fuck with them and let them go it might not be a good Idea, if ya know what I mean. There's 15 yr old kids shot out here almost every month.


yeah true that. i have one of my grow houses in a area that is really bad as well.. no side walks people burning down houses if they dont like you. geuss there is really no way around that only way is not to grow outdoor. or to be awake with a partner one up one down.... cause i sure wouldnt want to be waken up in my garden by some south siders


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Maybe I will cruise by tomorrow if your not busy after 3pm?


 I got a truck. you wanna frame that bitch in ! no more than 10 2x4's 2 rolls of 100 ft hog wire , 2 boxes of fence post fasteners and a box of screws. We can frame up a 16 x 20 !


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 23, 2013)

get one of those night vision cameras that takes a picture of any movement my buddy caught some rippers cause once they came in his garden it took a picture and sent it to his phone, he was able to catch em red handed very useful thing for sure


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

The thing about MJ is people are always gonna be curious about it, some might just want to look but lazy kids who will never have a job will see it as quick cash and free weed.
Personally I'd also be worried that after the chop when they see no weed in the yard they might think there's cash in the house but I'm sure you know your neighbourhood well and are aware.


----------



## Urhighness88 (Aug 23, 2013)

La woman/Master kush with part of my amnisea





sprry for the sideways picture!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> The thing about MJ is people are always gonna be curious about it, some might just want to look but lazy kids who will never have a job will see it as quick cash and free weed.
> Personally I'd also be worried that after the chop when they see no weed in the yard they might think there's cash in the house but I'm sure you know your neighbourhood well and are aware.


Thats where my Sig comes into play!


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

Haha I was looking around for a signature, thought you had some wise words I could read but you meant Sig Sauer


----------



## Wutangsoldier (Aug 23, 2013)

Sounds to me like san jaghetto?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

lol i got a 40. cal sig sauer. i like the 45 hk better im more accurate with the hk. seems like the sig has alot of kick to it


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lol i got a 40. cal sig sauer. i like the 45 hk better im more accurate with the hk. seems like the sig has alot of kick to it


I'd like one of them myself, only problem is hell will freeze over before anything close to them is ever made legal.


----------



## ArCaned (Aug 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> *ChernobylView attachment 2786207*


 Holy fricking black jesus balls man...


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 23, 2013)

.22 or smaller, absolutely lethal, extremely accurate, and terrifyingly quiet. bear trap just needs to hold them a minute. Or you could invest in that sentry gun jj suggested


----------



## jessica d (Aug 23, 2013)

haha non lethal i like bear bangers they make quite a racket louder then rifle. a water canon is great for kids if you dont want to be lethal but to me i will dispose any ppl trying to steal in this neck of woods. i am 911 and 411 there is no civilization. i am liking all my new night vision cameras sensors and it is nice to have tabs on roads and lakes. the only area i am having trouble with is air. how do u keep planes away safely? fireworks do the trick but something safer lol


----------



## bl8ant (Aug 23, 2013)

wow..i am jealous ! I am also growing amnesia and kush and skywalker og and chemdawg..but i have a tiny balcony................ sigh .... mine are each about 5 feet tall and certainly as pretty as yours but no where near the size. 

My dilemma is the humidity in Amsterdam... and the fog in the morning...now I am bringing them into my dining room every night till harvest...geeeeez...lol

good luck!!  in the last weeks before harvest... this is when we have to be most diligent !


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> This was my first idea before I built my green house. http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3932539237.html http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3983571156.html http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3955322588.html http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3983571156.html


A dude down the street from me appears to be growing inside one of those dog runs. Out in plain sight too. He fence is wire so I can into his yard from my driveway. Im too far away to tell for sure but there are 4 big green bushes in there and I doubt anyone would lock up their tomatoes. 

Did someone say driveway alarms were on sale? I'm gonna have to stop after work for some of those.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> This was my first idea before I built my green house. http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3932539237.html http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3983571156.html http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3955322588.html http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/grd/3983571156.html


I would do this. Maybe with a electric current flowing thru. I also highly recommend at least a guard dog. I got 6


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Aug 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> *ChernobylView attachment 2786207*


 THIS is what I want my Sativas to do!! I don't like them waving at the neighbors over my fence--which is exactly the same as yours  I have to learn to emulate the Red Queen more closely--"Off with their heads!". This is only my 3rd season to grow and I see I'm not whacking at them near enough! Beautiful garden............................


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I retired from the military after 20 years of service, I like your way of thinking bro!
> 
> Peace
> FM


US Army 1969-1975............


----------



## Smonkey (Aug 23, 2013)

Smonkey said:


> View attachment 2782281View attachment 2782282 first time outdoor grow



well walked back out to the spot to feed her some nutes, and check for bugs, and what do you know.
nothing there but a hole in the ground. even stole my cage..


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Ok well today around 8:30pm there was some lighting outside, it was cool. I am in my kitchen and notice a big flash and I was confused....I look out my kitchen window and see four young males on the roof behind my house taking pictures of my plants. I go outside and they scattered off the roof and I heard the camera hit the ground and them saying get the fucking camera dawg, get that shit hurry! What the fuck? I am on full alert, General Quarters, Man your Battle Stations! About 3 weeks ago there were other neighbors on their roof looking at my shit and I brought my gun outside and started to clean it, but that was during daylight. I dont have a Dog cause I cant have pets in the house. Any suggestions? Should I get bear traps and set them in my yard? Cow bells with fishing line? any help to put me at ease will be grateful!
> 
> Peace
> FM


An ounce of prevention beats a pound of cure.....your making the perfect case for growing inside a carport.....privacy. All my neighbors can see from their roof is a carport..........i'd say get them covered ASAP bro.........good luck, I think they will be back....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 23, 2013)

Smonkey said:


> well walked back out to the spot to feed her some nutes, and check for bugs, and what do you know.
> nothing there but a hole in the ground. even stole my cage..


Very sorry for your loss man, Get a more hidden location and a trail cam.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

Carport = out of sight. out of mind........I don't care how "legal" you are.........that's the BIGGEST reason to grow inside a nice private carport.......what my neighbors can't see won't hurt them......a couple $100 for a carport looks pretty cheap after all your stuff is gone......


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 23, 2013)

Found some mites last night, so I busted out the Neem. I forgot how bad that shit stinks


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 23, 2013)

FMily and SMonkey im sorry to hear about the shit thats going on. Smonkey bad hit my friend
nothing worth than losing all your work and time. 

and fmily. bad hit bro but @ least you caught em. how much more time you got until harvest? i would def
camp out there until you pull em to dry. if those kids dont have the balls to steal em. theyll go showing
there boys until they find someone whos ballsy enough to steal em. that shit is $$$ for them.

either camp out the whole time.(im considering this and havent even had any security threats yet. this yr anyway lol)
leave dogs out over night. ik u said you dont have em. but might be ur cheapest method. or the motion sensor
that sets the alarm is pretty cool. im thinking about a combo of at least 2 of these for myself.

maybe the camping and the dogs. because the sensor with the dogs would drive the neighborhood nuts haha.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

when i do my outdoor next year ima do it in the middle of no where. like ill have to drive a hour just to go grocery shoping once a week


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 23, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> when i do my outdoor next year ima do it in the middle of no where. like ill have to drive a hour just to go grocery shoping once a week


What size of a garden?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> What size of a garden?


 well... i started off with two lights indoor.. my mind set is why do 2 lights when i can do 20. so as much as id like to say just 6 or 12 plants outside.. im going to get a house with at least 1 acre of flat land that gets full sun. build a fense around that acre 10 feet tall. install something like a gaurd shack. a pack of gotti blue noses i got two allready that i have spent 4 grand on. at least 50 wholes that will fit 150 gallons of soil. and alot of avid floramite and catapillar killer


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Dynasty Seeds Blue Heron
















Gage Green Royal Flush











Left is Royal Flush top right is Grape StomperBX2 bottom right is Blue Heron






*-Bud*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

oh yea and a couple of hoged out white boys lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Dynasty Seeds Blue Heron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking beautiful Bud..........as always.......


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> oh yea and a couple of hoged out white boys lol


Carports are cheaper! lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 23, 2013)

At least your honest LOL. Google earth has me cracking up these days. Plots of 99 are going up left and right.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Looking beautiful Bud..........as always.......


Thanks homie! long time no see hope you are doing well.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Thanks homie! long time no see hope you are doing well.


Yes, I'm doing well, thank you..........are you gonna finally make it to the next BBQ?......


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Yes, I'm doing well, thank you..........are you gonna finally make it to the next BBQ?......


Doubt it. My fiancé is due in November with our first child so my life's over after that hahahaha Jk but ya Im pushing my luck by trying to make it to the emerald cup. I really wanna enter some flowers and see if I can place in the top 3.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 23, 2013)

*I hate the wind got 20 MPH winds right now again why why why is all i got to say next year im going greenhouse for sure maybe 60x60 will do!!*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Carports are cheaper! lol


not where im from


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> At least your honest LOL. Google earth has me cracking up these days. Plots of 99 are going up left and right.


yeah 99 is over doing it. plus i bet i can pull enough off of 50


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

i pull 3.5 ounces a plant indoor in soil. same strain outside iv seen my friend pull 4 i bet i could pull 5 a plant pretty easy


----------



## Urhighness88 (Aug 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> At least your honest LOL. Google earth has me cracking up these days. Plots of 99 are going up left and right.


You can see al that from google earth?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

Urhighness88 said:


> You can see al that from google earth?


another good reason to grow under a cover.........google earth!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i pull 3.5 ounces a plant indoor in soil. same strain outside iv seen my friend pull 4 i bet i could pull 5 a plant pretty easy


Bro, you can pull 10+lbs from 6 plants, in a carport outdoors.......how many carports do you have space for?......


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 23, 2013)

*Google usually updates imagery twice a month, typically around the 6th and the 20th of each month. I dont understand how they get away with it its invasion of privacy. Its like them coming to your front door and saying hey can i take some pics of your property ugh no over my dead body (Door Slams) lol!!!*


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Google usually updates imagery twice a month, typically around the 6th and the 20th of each month. I dont understand how they get away with it its invasion of privacy. Its like them coming to your front door and saying hey can i take some pics of your property ugh no over my dead body (Door Slams) lol!!!*


Meanwhile Google is up on your neighbors roof, taking pictures & posting them on the net.......


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 23, 2013)

*LOL very true but the statement i made before about updating twice a month is untrue and i will tell you why.*

*I want you to go on google earth right now and check you own addresses tell me how outdated they are mine is atleast 6 months outdated.. *


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *LOL very true but the statement i made before about updating twice a month is untrue and i will tell you why.*
> 
> *I want you to go on google earth right now and check you own addresses tell me how outdated they are mine is atleast 6 months outdated.. *


You have no idea when they will be updating your spot again.....could be tomorrow!.......I have my plants out there for 6 months, I don't like my chances.......


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 23, 2013)

*I totally agree..

If you grow every year rippers can use it to spot ppl that grow!*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Bro, you can pull 10+lbs from 6 plants, in a carport outdoors.......how many carports do you have space for?......


ill have 1 acre or more dedicated to the grow


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd start looking for free carport frames.......lol......good luck


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I'd start looking for free carport frames.......lol......good luck


Im on the hunt bro!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im on the hunt bro!


You need to get one NOW!......Today!....not tomorrow.......today......


----------



## Indagrow (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> You need to get one NOW!......Today!....not tomorrow.......today......


you mean yesterday right?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> I got a truck. you wanna frame that bitch in ! no more than 10 2x4's 2 rolls of 100 ft hog wire , 2 boxes of fence post fasteners and a box of screws. We can frame up a 16 x 20 !


About how much will this cost?


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 23, 2013)

hey guys. nice update for ya.

georgina in the 40 gal looking much happier! everything in the ground it their final spots. 
the sativa with my gangsta homeade fence. and the furthest along flower'er as some of mine
are just starting to flower and this one seems to be like end of 2nd week lol and my jack herra
looking like a shrub bush. might be camping out in sept /oct to avoid smonkey and fmily situations.

nobodys taking my shit. aint nobody got time for that lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> About how much will this cost?


If I were you I'd borrow the money if I had too & go pick up one of these in 'clear' for $170.......hang some sun screen mesh for walls........instant private greenhouse for around $200.......http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/for/3961090074.html


----------



## 215caligrown (Aug 23, 2013)

In the first pic i have two GorillaSourMauis in one 65 gal.
2nd i have one original pineapple
3rd one of my pineapples that budded alot earlier than the others


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 23, 2013)

215caligrown said:


> In the first pic i have two GorillaSourMauis in one 65 gal.
> 2nd i have one original pineapple
> 3rd one of my pineapples that budded alot earlier than the others


Very nice. I love beefed out pitbull plants


----------



## 215caligrown (Aug 23, 2013)

Thats how we do in Nor-Cal


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not the kind of show and tell I wanted to post.
RIP Blueberry cheese.
Fucking goats make me mad and as much as I want to go and shoot the fuckers I understand they know not what they do.View attachment 2788691View attachment 2788692View attachment 2788693


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 23, 2013)

My ladies are starting to put some weight on



Edit: I stand 6'2", which makes the one plant I didn't FIM close 7ft and is a good inch above the lattice I put up less 2 weeks ago


----------



## 215caligrown (Aug 23, 2013)

My otherGSM and close up of gsm bud


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Not the kind of show and tell I wanted to post.
> RIP Blueberry cheese.
> Fucking goats make me mad and as much as I want to go and shoot the fuckers I understand they know not what they do.


 UMMMM.....roast goat....




..


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought I had it proofed this time, I had three layers of wire around it about a foot and a half apart and chicken wire curled over the top, they still got in and trampled the wire and had a feast, I hope now the insecticides and fungicides sicken the bastards.
I love blueberry and was really looking forward to it


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> About how much will this cost?


 We can price it out, There's a couple of ways to do it . Need to know how big you want it. We can either frame a box with top and bottom plates or plant pressure treated post in the ground with quickcreate post hole cement. length , width and height. Remember that the hog wire is 5ft tall you could go 10 ft high with two runs of hog wire. I would guess below 500.00 ? but will be custom. the biggest cost is the hog wire . http://www.homedepot.com/p/YARDGARD-5-ft-x-100-ft-Welded-Wire-308313B/202024090#.UhfLHRLn_IU 2 rolls http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-x-4-x-16-Standard-Better-Douglas-Fir-GreenS4S-Lumber-603635/100074563#.UhfLchLn_IU 12pcs for top rafters/fence nailers and a 16 x 16 frame http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-x-4-x-10-Standard-BetterDouglas-Fir-GreenS4S-Lumber-603589/100092313?N=1z0ywxv#.UhfNDBLn_IU 16 pcs for studs/ fence nailers http://www.homedepot.com/p/Grip-Rite-8-x-2-1-2-in-Coarse-Steel-Bugle-Head-Phillips-Drywall-Screws-1-lb-Pack-212CDWS1/100180312#.UhfNnhLn_IU 2 boxes http://www.homedepot.com/p/Grip-Rite-3-4-in-Hot-Dip-Galvanized-Staples-1-lb-Pack-34HGPNS1/100148501#.UhfOnxLn_IU 3 boxes. Add shade screen if you like http://www.homedepot.com/p/Easy-Gardener-6-ft-x-100-ft-Saddle-Tan-Sun-Screen-Shade-Cloth-72100/100548213#.UhfO4xLn_IU this will build a 16 X 16 10 ft high in closed secured greenhouse/box. I did not research hinges and locks for a door it might take a couple more studs. This is with out setting concrete post method.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Doubt it. My fiancé is due in November with our first child so my life's over after that hahahaha Jk but ya Im pushing my luck by trying to make it to the emerald cup. I really wanna enter some flowers and see if I can place in the top 3.


After you win the cup.....you'll have to come!.....lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> We can price it out, There's a couple of ways to do it . Need to know how big you want it. We can either frame a box with top and bottom plates or plant pressure treated post in the ground with quickcreate post hole cement. length , width and height. Remember that the hog wire is 5ft tall you could go 10 ft high with two runs of hog wire. I would guess below 500.00 ? but will be custom. the biggest cost is the hog wire . http://www.homedepot.com/p/YARDGARD-5-ft-x-100-ft-Welded-Wire-308313B/202024090#.UhfLHRLn_IU 2 rolls http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-x-4-x-16-Standard-Better-Douglas-Fir-GreenS4S-Lumber-603635/100074563#.UhfLchLn_IU 12pcs for top rafters/fence nailers and a 16 x 16 frame http://www.homedepot.com/p/2-x-4-x-10-Standard-BetterDouglas-Fir-GreenS4S-Lumber-603589/100092313?N=1z0ywxv#.UhfNDBLn_IU 16 pcs for studs/ fence nailers http://www.homedepot.com/p/Grip-Rite-8-x-2-1-2-in-Coarse-Steel-Bugle-Head-Phillips-Drywall-Screws-1-lb-Pack-212CDWS1/100180312#.UhfNnhLn_IU 2 boxes http://www.homedepot.com/p/Grip-Rite-3-4-in-Hot-Dip-Galvanized-Staples-1-lb-Pack-34HGPNS1/100148501#.UhfOnxLn_IU 3 boxes. Add shade screen if you like http://www.homedepot.com/p/Easy-Gardener-6-ft-x-100-ft-Saddle-Tan-Sun-Screen-Shade-Cloth-72100/100548213#.UhfO4xLn_IU this will build a 16 X 16 10 ft high in closed secured greenhouse/box. I did not research hinges and locks for a door it might take a couple more studs. This is with out setting concrete post method.


 all that won't hardly slow them down at all...........http://www.harborfreight.com/12-in-bolt-cutters-60677.html


----------



## Grobda (Aug 23, 2013)

8/23 - No signs of any bugs outside of a good number of garden spiders which I will keep. Showing some signs of PM so I gave 'em a shower with Green Cure. All seem happy! I'm going to give 'em a double dose of straight water next time they are thirsty then plan on starting some bloom nutes.

View attachment 2788745


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Not the kind of show and tell I wanted to post.
> RIP Blueberry cheese.
> Fucking goats make me mad and as much as I want to go and shoot the fuckers I understand they know not what they do.View attachment 2788691View attachment 2788692View attachment 2788693


better not be one of my goats..i have big buddha blue cheese just popped 4..ftw


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> better not be one of my goats..i have big buddha blue cheese just popped 4..ftw


You keep goats?
Must get pretty cramped in the apartment


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 23, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> You keep goats?
> Must get pretty cramped in the apartment


you know i love those little animals..especially inquisitive sheep..house.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

i had a pet pigme goat. kick ass pet.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> you know i love those little animals..especially inquisitive sheep..house.


Well I don't love them at the moment and for a while considered revenge but I'll let it go because they get a hard enough time here as it is.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Well I don't love them at the moment and for a while considered revenge but I'll let it go because they get a hard enough time here as it is.


I shoot rats in my chicken coop with an air rifle. There was an albino white rat, that I wouldn't shoot because I felt the same way. I figured it must have been tough enough standing out like that when all the other rats had dark fur to help hide them from predators. He finally found one of the rat traps in my basement though, I couldn't save him from fate.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I shoot rats in my chicken coop with an air rifle. There was an albino white rat, that I wouldn't shoot because I felt the same way. I figured it must have been tough enough standing out like that when all the other rats had dark fur to help hide them from predators. He finally found one of the rat traps in my basement though, I couldn't save him from fate.


I found a rat in the barrel of chicken feed one day after the lid was accidentally left off so instead of killing him I put the lid back on for a little experiment.
Six weeks later I had a look and he was still alive, was basically a bag of bones at that stage so I tipped the barrel over and he wobbled over to the grass where he started licking the rain off, I don't know if he survived though he was gone an hour later , one of the cats probably got him.
Six weeks though without water, they are tough SOB's


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I found a rat in the barrel of chicken feed one day after the lid was accidentally left off so instead of killing him I put the lid back on for a little experiment.
> Six weeks later I had a look and he was still alive, was basically a bag of bones at that stage so I tipped the barrel over and he wobbled over to the grass where he started licking the rain off, I don't know if he survived though he was gone an hour later , one of the cats probably got him.
> Six weeks though without water, they are tough SOB's


I'm a little more humane than that, I use only head shots. "one shot, one kill".lol!


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> all that won't hardly slow them down at all...........http://www.harborfreight.com/12-in-bolt-cutters-60677.html


 True but it will buy some time, more time then an open carport ? Add a dog and I think that's all you can do. A carport don't hide smell. Nothing does for that matter.


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

I had some fence rats eating every single ripe tomato I got. I was going thru a portion of rat poison every three days I was putting on top of the shed. I had one portion left and it's been there for a week now. There was a lot of them. Get solar panel electric fence for those damn goats. ! lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> True but it will buy some time, more time then an open carport ? Add a dog and I think that's all you can do. A carport don't hide smell. Nothing does for that matter.


What a screen covered carport offers is stealth. It's not a dead giveaway like pot in open sight. They can suspect what's in there but they can't know for sure, even from your neighbors roof! I think a discrete carport buys you more time. They can smell it but if they can't see it, they really don't know where it's coming from. I had a neighbor tell me once, that she thought my other neighbor was growing weed in his backyard greenhouse. She could see his greenhouse roof from her yard, but not inside. From my garage roof I could see into his greenhouse & there was no pot, she was smelling my grow & blaming another neighbor for it!.....stealth work!


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

In this case though, they already know.


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey I think I seen one of your pics with one of your next door neighbors with a big ole cola hanging above the fence ?


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 23, 2013)

one of the buds that had caterpillar damage having a greenhouse is where its at peace.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> Hey I think I seen one of your pics with one of your next door neighbors with a big ole cola hanging above the fence ?


yeah, but it wasn't in his greenhouse! lol......


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

The whole neighborhood is growing. lol


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> In this case though, they already know.


as soon as they are covered, they won't know anything for sure any longer............they will have to go a lot farther to know for sure.......


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> yeah, but it wasn't in his greenhouse! lol......


 He needs a carport !


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> He needs a carport !


He's got little kids now, & turned it into a chicken coop!.......I love this place..........but yeah, a lot of my neighbors are growing......but hey this is Northern Cali!....


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 23, 2013)

18'x18' lot sitting idle...hmmm what should I do


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> 18'x18' lot sitting idle...hmmm what should I do
> View attachment 2788887


Burning man is next week, there should be some frames available soon after. where you at?


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> 18'x18' lot sitting idle...hmmm what should I do
> View attachment 2788887


fabric pots, good soil, maxsea, bug zapper, oh and before JJ says it, carport. Lol.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Burning man is next week, there should be some frames available soon after. where you at?


I'm a Canadian boy just south of Toronto


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I'm a Canadian boy just south of Toronto


well I don't know if you get many burner's, but I'd start looking on craigslist for carport frames. that spot looks perfect for a carport greenhouse......good luck.....


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 23, 2013)

I was perusing your carport thread and the information contained within is top notch, it's the first place I'll stop at for any future references...thanks doublejj for sharing


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I was perusing your carport thread and the information contained within is top notch, it's the first place I'll stop at for any future references...thanks doublejj for sharing


they really do offer a lot, for a very little investment........good luck.......


----------



## Grobda (Aug 23, 2013)

Baby buds. Our first ever as cannabis parents! 

View attachment 2788914View attachment 2788915


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> I had some fence rats eating every single ripe tomato I got. I was going thru a portion of rat poison every three days I was putting on top of the shed. I had one portion left and it's been there for a week now. There was a lot of them. Get solar panel electric fence for those damn goats. ! lol


My rat sniper station in the dining room. There's my .177 Walther air rifle & you can see the chickens in their run in the background......I've shot about 20-25 rats so far this year.....keeps my shooting eye sharp....


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 23, 2013)

Sorry for the shaking, MY light monopod is MIA so I had to use my heavy tripod.
[video=youtube_share;mqgE0bLA2eE]http://youtu.be/mqgE0bLA2eE[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful GB........


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 23, 2013)

GB...


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 23, 2013)

Pink Lemonade 

















Insect arsenal, found a few different critters outside and inside.







This is a Qrazy Train that started straightening out a little bit since yesterday, btu I'm not sure what's wrong with it. Either the soil was still cooking or it's got a deficiency. It's always been a red stem kind of strain though, just like the JTR and lemonade.
Top of the plant:






Bottom of the plant







Pakistani Punch is packing a punch early season!







And wtf happened to my Agent Orange? It looks like it's burned but has a ca/mg deficiency at the same time. I feed it it's first Sea Grow bloom formula right before this happened at the same strength I'd give it the general purpose 16-16-16

















Windburn Cheeseburger






More Cheeseburger, I think she was a little thirsty in this pic.







Mini Phat 'N' Fruity is almost ready.












Mini Critical Yumboldts because why the hell not?







South garden






South Garden







East Garden






5 Gallon gang in the east garden







Plushberry







TWS Clones!






Kind of cooked this Sunshine Day Dream a little bit











Menage a Trois revegging


















Mr.StickyScissors'/Wheezer's Romulan, a gift from the scissor man.







Ballasts that Sticky Scissors gave me! Motha fuggin thank you very much!!


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Sorry for the shaking, MY light monopod is MIA so I had to use my heavy tripod.
> [video=youtube_share;mqgE0bLA2eE]http://youtu.be/mqgE0bLA2eE[/video]


damn garden boss your garden is boss as fuck!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Sorry for the shaking, MY light monopod is MIA so I had to use my heavy tripod.
> [video=youtube_share;mqgE0bLA2eE]http://youtu.be/mqgE0bLA2eE[/video]


I am a great trimmer and retired! Is there a list to be interviewed for trimming at your place? Your garden is BOSS! Thank you for sharing the video man!


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Pink Lemonade
> View attachment 2788995
> View attachment 2788996
> Insect arsenal, found a few different critters outside and inside.
> ...


 Daaaaaaamn ! Look who's sandbagging ! very nice . LOl . my cheeseburger looked like that. She's great now. you have cal mag deff on some maybe or just hot ? I luv the mengemetrais. sp lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Sorry for the shaking, MY light monopod is MIA so I had to use my heavy tripod.
> [video=youtube_share;mqgE0bLA2eE]http://youtu.be/mqgE0bLA2eE[/video]


 I want a job too ......


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> Daaaaaaamn ! Look who's sandbagging ! very nice . LOl . my cheeseburger looked like that. She's great now. you have cal mag deff on some maybe or just hot ? I luv the mengemetrais. sp lol


lookin good man cant wait to fuck with that lemonade


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 23, 2013)

whos thinkin about goin to the emerald cup? dj shorts gonna be there, subcool, n the guy who made teaming with microbes I forget his name n im too lazy to look for the book on my computer hahaha, but I asked em if there gonna have more norcal spots to drop off the flowers, they said there workin on it, but right now the drop off point is in the bay I cant remember where, but its like 3 1.2 hrs away from me, but to enter the contest they ask for 3 ounces and in return they give u two passes, n a party just for the growers sounds like fun! whos down?


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> fabric pots, good soil, maxsea, bug zapper, oh and before JJ says it, carport. Lol.


 I'm waiting for the bug zappers to break out. I need some too


----------



## TWS (Aug 23, 2013)

wow ! thought I might have a lot. There's many more you don't see.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 23, 2013)

Full sized all the pics in my post.

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-330.html#post9513992

Because I'm an attention whore and require constant positive reinforcement, lol.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> I'm waiting for the bug zappers to break out. I need some too


The thing works great man. I haven't seen a moth sinse about a week after I put it up. They're all in my front yard getting zapped. Wish it worker on those cabbage butterflies though. They seem to only be out during they day.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> The thing works great man. I haven't seen a moth sinse about a week after I put it up. They're all in my front yard getting zapped. Wish it worker on those cabbage butterflies though. They seem to only be out during they day.


I turn into Papillon with an old fashioned childs butterfly net!.....lol


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice looking butterflies, such as shame the fuckers have such destructive offspring.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I turn into Papillon with an old fashioned childs butterfly net!.....lol


Nice. I've tried to smash them by hand but I can never catch them.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 23, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Nice. I've tried to smash them by hand but I can never catch them.


toy-r-us!...lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 23, 2013)

damn.. i lost 100 bucks in a personal record time today playing 3 card poker. walked in and right out


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> damn.. i lost 100 bucks in a personal record time today playing 3 card poker. walked in and right out


You and about 95% of the other people walking out of the casino. Smoke a bowl it helps.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Full sized all the pics in my post.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-330.html#post9513992
> 
> Because I'm an attention whore and require constant positive reinforcement, lol.


 Doing my 2am RIU cruise , I started busting up in bed reading this. The wife's like what the hell is so funny " firkin Jozi "


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I turn into Papillon with an old fashioned childs butterfly net!.....lol


 Man, you beat the shit out of the one guy ? lol rough day. LOl the butterfly watchers would be pissed.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 24, 2013)

tws this is the strains professor p of dynasty seed lost/discontinued there still some available at sannies (well some of them no blue heron  List of Discontinued Strains 




Originally Posted by *JkahnDB0*  
Wussup..

Which lines have been lost?



-Ms Universe 2012 

-Cosmic Brain 2011 

-Drizella 

-Mochalope v2

-Huckleberry Kush 2011-2012

-Blue Heron 

-OR Huckleberry 2013 

-Crater Lakev4 

-SSH f4

-Critical Mass f3​


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 24, 2013)

here ya go garden boss heres some progress n some preview of that wind damage the one with just a stock n a few branches that's the blueberry that broke her top off lol


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Aug 24, 2013)

Smonkey said:


> well walked back out to the spot to feed her some nutes, and check for bugs, and what do you know.
> nothing there but a hole in the ground. even stole my cage..


That's terrible!! I'm so sorry.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 24, 2013)

TWS said:


> Man, you beat the shit out of the one guy ? lol rough day. LOl the butterfly watchers would be pissed.


lol.....I only kill the incorrigible ones that won't stay out of the carport. And yeah, some die hard!...........I need a new net: "Papillon II".........lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> tws this is the strains professor p of dynasty seed lost/discontinued there still some available at sannies (well some of them no blue heron  List of Discontinued Strains
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I just got a pack of Blue Heron, Crater lake, SSH F4, Huckle berry , Critical mass , Carmel Cough , Carmel candy kush. from Breedbay . Im waiting for the Bodhi drop. Here's Breedbay's Dynasty stock 










*Category:* Dynasty Seeds







 


Picture
 Auction Name 
 
 
 
 
 











































 Starship Bx1 
 
 
 
 

 Caramel Cough 





 
 
 
 

 Drizella 





 
 
 
 

 Mochalope V2  
 
 
 
 

 Cosmic Brain 





 
 
 
 

 Blue Heron  
 
 
 
 

 Super Silver Haze F4  
 
 
 
 

 Crater Lake V4  
 
 
 
 

 Caramel Candy Kush 





 
 
 
 

 Huckleberry Kush 2012 





 


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> here ya go garden boss heres some progress n some preview of that wind damage the one with just a stock n a few branches that's the blueberry that broke her top off lol View attachment 2789729View attachment 2789731View attachment 2789732View attachment 2789733View attachment 2789735View attachment 2789736View attachment 2789737View attachment 2789738View attachment 2789740


 Damn Kid ! Going off ! Can I work for you too. LOL I so want out of my 9-5. lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

Jazzman's Gal said:


> That's terrible!! I'm so sorry.


 I have a feeling his parents took his plant.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> here ya go garden boss heres some progress n some preview of that wind damage the one with just a stock n a few branches that's the blueberry that broke her top off lol View attachment 2789729View attachment 2789731View attachment 2789732View attachment 2789733View attachment 2789735View attachment 2789736View attachment 2789737View attachment 2789738View attachment 2789740


Not as bad as I imagined (except Pic 5) That's the Charlie brown tree of 2013... Sorry bro. But everything besides is looking well. What is last pic?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 24, 2013)

TWS said:


> I have a feeling his parents took his plant.


who would steal a plant with barley any bud on it?? joskins did it!! he made hash out of it lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

Hash diz an hash dat !


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 24, 2013)

bet hes buying more bute right now


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 24, 2013)

iv noticed getting rid of wax or oil is so easy these days... its the cool thing now a days those dabs


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 24, 2013)

This plant is an identical twin of the outdoor in-grounds I have been posting pics of all summer, and spent a few months outside my house before forcing flowering. My home has original glass from 1906, and provides me with almost year-round non-UV block sunlight.

During winter months, I supplement with 1,000 actual watts of mixed CFL's...but also use the set-up for cloudy days. I really should have simply used an HPS/MH set-up for supplemental lighting, but just kept adding CFL's here and there til I wound up with 24 of them.

TWS, quick question for you. Do you think I could get away with making a tea using Epsoma plant-tone granular?(1/4 cup/gal water?). They make a liquid form, but it's expensive and 1 bottle only covers 4 in-grounds...not nearly enough for my purposes outdoors.

Peace!


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> This plant is an identical twin of the outdoor in-grounds I have been posting pics of all summer, and spent a few months outside my house before forcing flowering. My home has original glass from 1906, and provides me with almost year-round non-UV block sunlight.
> 
> During winter months, I supplement with 1,000 actual watts of mixed CFL's...but also use the set-up for cloudy days. I really should have simply used an HPS/MH set-up for supplemental lighting, but just kept adding CFL's here and there til I wound up with 24 of them.
> 
> ...


 I have done it and added Molasses and EWC. In foams a lot so there is a huge Microbe burst. Just Kinda smelly if you do it inside or feed it inside. and I would at least cut it 50/50


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

Epsoma is great . It fixes my flowers outside in two days when they start to become N deff. The only thing I can get is Plant tone, Citrus, Tone, Rose Tone, I want to get a hold of the Flower tone.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 24, 2013)

just got these done the hand acctually didnt feel as good as i thought it would


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> iv noticed getting rid of wax or oil is so easy these days... its the cool thing now a days those dabs


 Theres a few articles/research going around right now, one in Icmag ( haven't read) about how unhealthy BHO is and the left over Butane no matter how good the maker is.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 24, 2013)

TWS said:


> Theres a few articles/research going around right now, one in Icmag ( haven't read) about how unhealthy BHO is and the left over Butane no matter how good the maker is.


yeah i dont even fuck with the dabs if ima hot line something like that its not going to be weed lol


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

I smoke cigs so WTF. LOL no seriously Butane has bad long term side effects though. But man the high is great. LOL Instead of taking the time to roll one or take a few B-rips It's two snaps and your good. It defintley spoils the flower.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 24, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 2790125 just got these done the hand acctually didnt feel as good as i thought it would


Ouch, that looks painful man.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 24, 2013)

i just bought 3.5lb of chemical nuts X_X fucking PK row... i cant get a bong now


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 24, 2013)

TWS said:


> Epsoma is great . It fixes my flowers outside in two days when they start to become N deff. The only thing I can get is Plant tone, Citrus, Tone, Rose Tone, I want to get a hold of the Flower tone.


I just checked Home Depot's national inventory, and found every Epsoma fertilizer(including Palm Tone)available. This means you should be able to order the flower-tone online for delivery to your local store w/no shipping charge.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

Why isn't it on the shelf I wonder. Home Depot's Garden section is getting bad. Mostly Chems on the Shelves and no more BT or Spinosad concentrates. I guess I will have to spend local money on line anymore.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 24, 2013)

At what week would you suggest harvesting a blueberry kush?
Mine have been flowering for over a month and I'm thinking the end of Sept or 1st/2nd week of Oct, from what I've read this strain needs 6-10 weeks.
Couple of today pics 




























View attachment 2790231View attachment 2790237


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

looking where it is now your schedule sounds about right. she looks great !


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 24, 2013)

It's just that I hear with this strain in the last couple of weeks they'll really put the weight on but lose some of the potency, is that correct?


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

Not really. When the strain is ripe it is ripe ..... lol does that make sense. A lot of strains really pack it on in the last two weeks to fully ripen meaning it is still ripening and not degrading. Trichome maturity is up to how you like your smoke. But it should be all cloudy at least and not much amber in it after fattening up in the last two weeks.


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

For me an 8 week strain will generally finish in 9-10 weeks. They generally seem to go a week or two longer in soil then what the breeder specs who grew it in Hydro.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 24, 2013)

Last year I eyeballed it and it was ok but I know I let it go too long {afraid of pulling it early lol} so this year I'm investing in a scope...you know to be proper and all 

I really appreciate the time you guys are offering to help people like myself, it makes me think I can actually pull this off LMAO


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

These make life easy and great for Micro bud shots. http://www.bing.com/shopping/usb-digital-microscope/p/0CA88F4D6424AC0E5020?q=USB+microscope&lpf=0&lpq=USB+microscope&FORM=CMSMEE This is what I use. Takes a while to perfect but is only 12.00


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

A marijuana growing operation that authorities say damaged the forest was uprooted Thursday, Aug. 22, four miles west of Big Bear Lake Dam.
The San Bernardino County Sheriffs Department, U.S. Forest Service and Drug Enforcement Administration found camping gear and trash near the site near Butler Creek, a sheriffs news release said.
The unidentified growers had created dams on Butler Creek to pool the water that fed into irrigation tubes. The plants, which were mature and in the budding stage, were in a large area that had been cleared.
These suspects are destroying our national forest for financial gain, Sheriff John McMahon said in the news release.
Anyone with information on the case is asked to contact the sheriffs narcotics division at 909-890-4840 or leave an anonymous tip on the We-Tip hotline at 1-800-782-7463. Information may also be left at wetip.com.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

I will call them and tell them I got a tip!!!! Go fuck yourself and look for Meth labs assholes!!!

Took some pics from my chair so I can see how the tops looks. She is the last one to Flower out of all my plants outdoor. @ TWS I think mine is ahead of your SCRoGs, yesterday I thought they were the same flowering time but after seeing mine today I think maybe a week ahead of yours. Fucking late harvest on these huh. 



I picked up some PVC pipes and I am going to put sun shade around the top so it gives me another 5ft in height now. I am also going to the pound to pick up a dog with my kids, I am getting an adult dog that loves the outdoors and doesnt eat weed plants. lol

On Sept 2nd @ Harbor Frieght they have those motion sensors for 56% off, the will cost $12 for a pair, I will be buying a few. I got a one man tent I am rigging in the corner of my yard so mother fuckers know!!!

Peace
FM
Peace
FM


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 24, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Not as bad as I imagined (except Pic 5) That's the Charlie brown tree of 2013... Sorry bro. But everything besides is looking well. What is last pic?


 Last pic is GSC shes budding up nice smells like cherrys, the Charlie brown tree LOL, now everytime I go out there im just gonna look at it like that hahaha its still gonna produce something, what who knows! I see it as a lollipop of some sort hahaha, about to give them some more nutes today 
TWS: How do I pay for Breedbay can I use a credit card?


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 24, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will call them and tell them I got a tip!!!! Go fuck yourself and look for Meth labs assholes!!!
> 
> Took some pics from my chair so I can see how the tops looks. She is the last one to Flower out of all my plants outdoor. @ TWS I think mine is ahead of your SCRoGs, yesterday I thought they were the same flowering time but after seeing mine today I think maybe a week ahead of yours. Fucking late harvest on these huh.
> 
> ...


 Nice Grow!!!! when you pick up that dog keep that in mind, that a male dog thou might not EAT your plant, but sure would lift his leg n piss on the plant, we can't have our male dog out there he would piss on everyone he could....lol


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 24, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 2790125 just got these done the hand acctually didnt feel as good as i thought it would


Harvest burning a hole in your pocket? Lol, jk dude, tats look good.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 24, 2013)

TWS said:


> A marijuana growing operation that authorities say damaged the forest was uprooted Thursday, Aug. 22, four miles west of Big Bear Lake Dam.
> The San Bernardino County Sheriff&#8217;s Department, U.S. Forest Service and Drug Enforcement Administration found camping gear and trash near the site near Butler Creek, a sheriff&#8217;s news release said.
> The unidentified growers had created dams on Butler Creek to pool the water that fed into irrigation tubes. The plants, which were mature and in the budding stage, were in a large area that had been cleared.
> &#8220;These suspects are destroying our national forest for financial gain,&#8221; Sheriff John McMahon said in the news release.
> Anyone with information on the case is asked to contact the sheriff&#8217;s narcotics division at 909-890-4840 or leave an anonymous tip on the We-Tip hotline at 1-800-782-7463. Information may also be left at wetip.com.


Bahaha, I bet it's the tweeker that owns the dispensary in Big Bear. That's probably why his elbows of OD is so cheap. And if you're asking yourself, "I wonder which dispensary has the tweeker running it?" The answer is all of them, lol.


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 24, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will call them and tell them I got a tip!!!! Go fuck yourself and look for Meth labs assholes!!!
> 
> Took some pics from my chair so I can see how the tops looks. She is the last one to Flower out of all my plants outdoor. @ TWS I think mine is ahead of your SCRoGs, yesterday I thought they were the same flowering time but after seeing mine today I think maybe a week ahead of yours. Fucking late harvest on these huh.
> 
> ...


I picked up 3 of those sensors today. Been testing them and they work pretty darn good. I would need more to cover the whole yard but I've got all the walkways covered.

Look on the boxes for what channel they're on. If you get them all on the same channel you can use one remote for everything. Or you can use multiple remotes and label them for different areas. That's what I did. I labeled them east, west, etc.


----------



## hexthat (Aug 24, 2013)

*Lemon Larry OG *(clone only)
*

Purple Diesel* ('I made this' with sour diesel and grand daddy purple)
*

Purple Kush *(clone only)
* 

Trichome Machine *('I made this' with Lemon Larry OG and IBL'n The Third Dimension)

____________________________________________

My strains are divine, Im not biased it's what I'm told, "godly".


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

looking dank dude !


----------



## BeefSupreme (Aug 24, 2013)

hexthat said:


> *Lemon Larry OG *(clone only)
> View attachment 2790360View attachment 2790361*
> 
> Purple Diesel* ('I made this' with sour diesel and grand daddy purple)
> ...


Your Lemon Larry OG is one hairy bitch! Good work bro!


----------



## hexthat (Aug 24, 2013)

BeefSupreme said:


> Your Lemon Larry OG is one hairy bitch! Good work bro!


yeah its got lots of hairs but doesnt produce enough trichomes IMO =\ last year it came out okay but 'nothing to write home about'

...and i didnt breed that stuff


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 24, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Harvest burning a hole in your pocket? Lol, jk dude, tats look good.


it burned a whole right thru my pocket lol going to disney land on teusday for 3 days staying in the best resort there lol even paid extra for my kids to eat breakfast with pluto and mickey


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

TWS said:


> I smoke cigs so WTF. LOL no seriously Butane has bad long term side effects though. But man the high is great. LOL Instead of taking the time to roll one or take a few B-rips It's two snaps and your good. It defintley spoils the flower.


That wont stop me, I am making more on Wednesday! I am a Dab-A-hOlik and love the high!!!


----------



## Dendrophilly (Aug 24, 2013)

Updates on my first treetop spot. Black Widow clone.
 
After some light training.
Lst tie down, and a small super crop


+ 2 new tree top buckets ready for black widow clones.


Will post pictures of my mothers after they get tied down. Any advise for netting them down lower would be appreciated, they are over growing the hillside i have them on.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 24, 2013)

I am ready for Sept 2nd!


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 24, 2013)

*I just picked some of those up a week ago on sale here lol. 

They work better then i would have thought.
*


----------



## 757growin (Aug 24, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> it burned a whole right thru my pocket lol going to disney land on teusday for 3 days staying in the best resort there lol even paid extra for my kids to eat breakfast with pluto and mickey


I did that with last yrs fall harvest. Stayed at the californian top floor night time stories n all. Could went to Hawaii for two weeks for that cash but great memories for life.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 24, 2013)

hexthat said:


> *Lemon Larry OG *(clone only)
> View attachment 2790360View attachment 2790361*
> 
> Purple Diesel* ('I made this' with sour diesel and grand daddy purple)
> ...


I'll be interested to see how your PD turns out, because I really wanted a GDP this grow, because I really loved the Purple Urkle I used to get and heard the GDP was close, but I heard the finished product from the GDP wasn't all that great.
I'm doing a PK now instead, because my GDP didn't sprout.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 24, 2013)

*Here is some of my Artichokes.
*


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 24, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Here is some of my Artichokes.
> *View attachment 2790545View attachment 2790546


Beautiful man.
I'm gonna have to get with you to find out how you do that!
I loved getting Chokes by the flat for about 50 cents each down in S. Cali, or even $1.50-$2.00 AT THE GROCERY, when I was on the West Coast, but now, I can't find them for under 2.99 ea., no matter the season.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 24, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Beautiful man.
> I'm gonna have to get with you to find out how you do that!
> I loved getting Chokes by the flat for about 50 cents each down in S. Cali, or even $1.50-$2.00 AT THE GROCERY, when I was on the West Coast, but now, I can't find them for under 2.99 ea., no matter the season.


*For sure this is my first year growing them there pretty easy have picked prolly around 4 so far of two these ones are small.*


----------



## TWS (Aug 24, 2013)

Why did you let them flower ?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 24, 2013)

Exciting day. Of the regular seeds I planted late in the season, I have my first confirmed female...and my first confirmed male. The other are ambiguous, but I've got a fairly good idea on several. I'll try to get some pics up when it's light out.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> Why did you let them flower ?



*Just decided to let a couple go to watch them.*


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2013)

oh, ok .  cool.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Aug 25, 2013)

First time outdoors, new to growing in general. Not sure exactly how far along these girls are into flower, they've got hairs at the internodes but nothing clustering up yet. Was basically just an experiment to see what would happen and they got bigger than expected, 4ft. tall and 4ft. wide so far. In the picture there are actually three plants, wasn't expecting the size so they've grown into each other but not too bad. The slightly darker one in the middle the width of the flower box, as well as the one to the left are a clone I received of Princess Leia. I'm not sure of the genetics, but I don't think it's the Leia OG from Gage Green. The lighter one in the back, closest to the fence, is a Grapefruit Krush from Emerald Triangle Seeds. Not sure if I'll run either of these outdoor next year, wanted them to finish before Oct. 10, preferably late September.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 25, 2013)

Hey fellas! A has anyone tried using molasses as a spray? I ran across this article & was wondering? http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/feeding-plants-with-molasses.htm


----------



## hexthat (Aug 25, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Here is some of my Artichokes.
> *View attachment 2790545View attachment 2790546


I got seeds from mine, they make some crazy floaters


----------



## hoonry (Aug 25, 2013)

hahahahaha this shot is for anybody feeling bad about their grow! $350 and 7 months spent on this tangerine dream to yield.... NOTHING! I don't know what the fuck happened to her, but I think hot soil/ph issues were the culprit. I had hoped to squeeze a couple of ounces out of her at least... but the tiny flowers that were forming actually got botrytis - which was almost comical to behold - mold on a couple of hairs to small to be called buds.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 25, 2013)

Adrosmokin said:


> First time outdoors, new to growing in general. Not sure exactly how far along these girls are into flower, they've got hairs at the internodes but nothing clustering up yet. Was basically just an experiment to see what would happen and they got bigger than expected, 4ft. tall and 4ft. wide so far. In the picture there are actually three plants, wasn't expecting the size so they've grown into each other but not too bad. The slightly darker one in the middle the width of the flower box, as well as the one to the left are a clone I received of Princess Leia. I'm not sure of the genetics, but I don't think it's the Leia OG from Gage Green. The lighter one in the back, closest to the fence, is a Grapefruit Krush from Emerald Triangle Seeds. Not sure if I'll run either of these outdoor next year, wanted them to finish before Oct. 10, preferably late September.


Oct 10th is only 7 weeks away and your plants appear to be a bit behind schedule for the PNW...hopefully we get a nice fall to mature your gals.

when did you start your plants?


----------



## Dibbsey (Aug 25, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2791070hahahahaha this shot is for anybody feeling bad about their grow! $350 and 7 months spent on this tangerine dream to yield.... NOTHING! I don't know what the fuck happened to her, but I think hot soil/ph issues were the culprit. I had hoped to squeeze a couple of ounces out of her at least... but the tiny flowers that were forming actually got botrytis - which was almost comical to behold - mold on a couple of hairs to small to be called buds.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fumble (Aug 25, 2013)

Love the artichokes Tokalot. I have always wondered what they looked like flowered. I have one plant going and have nothing on it yet. How long did yours take to put up a choke?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 25, 2013)

Chernobyl is just shy of 9 feet tall by 9+ wide 
Wonder Woman (aka Xmas Tree) is 9+ by 6 wide
Have a super stoned Sunday.


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Amazing stuff.
Is wonder woman from Nirvana?
Who breeds Chernobyl?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow GB.......just wow


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 25, 2013)

Yep feminized from Nirvana. Chernobyl was a cut from a dispensary. I got future mothers of everything rooted. Wonder Woman is my first Fem seed (Scared of Herms) But I know someone who has ran nothing but and had no problems. His garden of 99 is soley Fem seeds.


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2013)

Indoor Sun King said:


> Oct 10th is only 7 weeks away and your plants appear to be a bit behind schedule for the PNW...hopefully we get a nice fall to mature your gals.
> 
> when did you start your plants?


 He'll be able to hoop house those things and keep em dry. Or two famous words ?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> He'll be able to hoop house those things and keep em dry. Or two famous words ?


He needs a big pole in the center like tokalota...........


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> Hey fellas! A has anyone tried using molasses as a spray? I ran across this article & was wondering? http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/feeding-plants-with-molasses.htm


 I'm not buying into foliar spraying molasses . Molasses does one thing. It feeds microbes in the soil that break down nutrients for the plant to absorb. Why spray it on the leafs ? There are some micro elements in molasses but they are all so in the soil or when you water in the molasses. I just don't feel it's a good thing to spray sticky stuff on your leafs. IMHO.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZBzLWY0xQhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBzLWY0xQhc[/video]

*-Bud*


----------



## TWS (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh yea ! frosty grapes and cool tunes on a beautiful Sunday .


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Chernobyl is just shy of 9 feet tall by 9+ wide
> Wonder Woman (aka Xmas Tree) is 9+ by 6 wide
> Have a super stoned Sunday.
> View attachment 2791546


Jesus!...nice.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hot outside, just got back from tea feeding...happy Sunday!


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 25, 2013)

1 more week?


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2013)

Sweet........I love sunday updates!........


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 25, 2013)

sunday sunday funday todays the day I watch some breaking bad


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 25, 2013)

Hate to say it fellas, but i'm a lil pissed! Here in MI, my ladies are just getting white hairs poppin! Can't remember if it was like this last year but, shit i'am ready 2 see sum bud'sssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!! lol


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sorry for re-posting this but if anyine has an opinion on what this is that would be great.
I have been assuming it was insects doing it but I've hit the plants with neem,SB plant invigorator, BT, Garlic insect killer and provado bug killer and a general purpose bug killer, surely between that lot they are capable of wiping out an array of pests.
I'm wondering now if something is attacking the roots and although there's no clawing as such Is it possible it could be N toxicity.
PH going in between 6.4-6.7, can't check run off but soil is about 7.1 or 2 but again not sure how reliable ebay soil tester is.
Been feeding fish mix every watering at half strength roughl and full strenght flora micro eabout once a month.
It's happening on 3 or maybe 4 plants


----------



## hexthat (Aug 25, 2013)

fed PK row 28 tablespoons of 12-55-6,12 tablespoons of 18-18-24, and 15 gallons of N bat poop tea, I need some nitric acid from my friend i used up what he gave me already


here is a tiny seedling i got flowering in a topsy turvy, i have a feeling im gana regret not cloning this one


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 25, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> Hey fellas! A has anyone tried using molasses as a spray? I ran across this article & was wondering? http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/soil-fertilizers/feeding-plants-with-molasses.htm


I spray with molasses all the damn time. which reminds me I was supposed to go get molasses last night, not go get drunk, lol.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 25, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> 1 more week?View attachment 2791657


1 more week. If you don't have to flush you could take it today if you wanted. I see a decent amount of amber on there.


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-ft-x-20-ft-portable-car-canopy-69034.html

$139 10'x20' car port at Harbor Freight

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-ft-x-17-ft-portable-garage-69039.html

$199 for this one that looks a little nicer.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;ZBzLWY0xQhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBzLWY0xQhc[/video]
> 
> *-Bud*


+REP!!! Thanks for taking time out to share a video of your beautiful grow!!!!

I like the music too!

Peace
FM


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2013)

Sunday carport update pic...........


----------



## angryblackman (Aug 25, 2013)

Alot of flyovers today of all sorts with the fires going on all over the place so I tossed the shadecloth up.  All is going good.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 25, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Sorry for re-posting this but if anyine has an opinion on what this is that would be great.
> I have been assuming it was insects doing it but I've hit the plants with neem,SB plant invigorator, BT, Garlic insect killer and provado bug killer and a general purpose bug killer, surely between that lot they are capable of wiping out an array of pests.
> I'm wondering now if something is attacking the roots and although there's no clawing as such Is it possible it could be N toxicity.
> PH going in between 6.4-6.7, can't check run off but soil is about 7.1 or 2 but again not sure how reliable ebay soil tester is.
> ...


Pic 2 looks like grasshopper feeding. I whacked a few off my plants today, they just wait until after it rains when the insecticides have washed off.

Yet a few of your leaves also look malformed during veg...so dunno.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 25, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Alot of flyovers today of all sorts with the fires going on all over the place so I tossed the shadecloth up.  All is going good.


Yeah all kinds here too, a pair of army duel props shook the house today. Sounded like a landing.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah all kinds here too, a pair of army duel props shook the house today. Sounded like a landing.


Cali's on fire!


----------



## 5150 (Aug 25, 2013)

Weekend update time.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8mADb8-gRw


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2013)

Here's something else really I enjoy playing around with......solar oven. These are 'Costco seasoned ribs', cooked all day in the solar oven. Yumm. I love this thing. you just set it & leave it. We bought it for y2k or 911 or climate change or what ever, I don't remember any longer, but I just can't put this thing away.If you've never tired a solar oven, I highly recommend them. You can cook just about anything in them (even Pizza & cookies) and the sun is free. this one cost $150, but can make one with cardboard boxes & tin foil.......oh & you can sterilize water in about 20mins..........cool gadget......


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 25, 2013)

@DJJ That solar oven would be excellent for bush/guerilla growers who live on site. Start up a meal for dinner before watering the babies in the morning 

Purple Crack is curing out, it's nice to have a different high besides my hash I've been smoking.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> @DJJ That solar oven would be excellent for bush/guerilla growers who live on site. Start up a meal for dinner before watering the babies in the morning
> 
> QUOTE]
> exactly.....no fuel required, no smoke or flame/heat signature. Silent, no tending. And the food is delicious. I don't know why these aren't more popular.....I ran the oven all day & didn't heat-up the house.......it makes the best pot roast you'll ever eat......


----------



## Cracker81647 (Aug 25, 2013)

This is gonna be yummy


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 25, 2013)

The solar oven is definitely a great idea, if I lived in California or somewhere like it, I'd never use a cooker again


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> The solar oven is definitely a great idea, if I lived in California or somewhere like it, I'd never use a cooker again


They work everywhere.......[video=youtube;qZzUfPcEQMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qZzUfPcEQMg[/video]


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 25, 2013)

I realised that about 5 minutes after posting.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 25, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> I realised that about 5 minutes after posting.


Solar Pizza Oven..........[video=youtube;eGUsydm5NU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGUsydm5NU4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 25, 2013)

Do they have any solar trimmers for harvest time?


----------



## cowboy916 (Aug 26, 2013)

Been following for a while finally got around to uploading some pics. A little Nor Cal fun in the sun!!
Grand Fire OG
 

SFV OG


Super Sour OG

wide shot


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Everytime I click on new posts in this thread I'm directed to the last post of page 341.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 26, 2013)

i can never sleep for shit...


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2013)

me either .


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Sorry for re-posting this but if anyine has an opinion on what this is that would be great.
> I have been assuming it was insects doing it but I've hit the plants with neem,SB plant invigorator, BT, Garlic insect killer and provado bug killer and a general purpose bug killer, surely between that lot they are capable of wiping out an array of pests.
> I'm wondering now if something is attacking the roots and although there's no clawing as such Is it possible it could be N toxicity.
> PH going in between 6.4-6.7, can't check run off but soil is about 7.1 or 2 but again not sure how reliable ebay soil tester is.
> ...


 Boron deff http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=boron+defencentancy+pics&qpvt=boron+defencentancy+pics&FORM=IGRE


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for your input TWS.I hadn't considered boron at all, just looked at the flora micro bottle and it's in there so it must be lock out so I guess the sensible thing to do is flush with half strength micro.It's not affecting growth or anything but I was hitting them with pesticides thinking it was bugs and as we all know the less the better with that stuff.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Do they have any solar trimmers for harvest time?


no but you can feed them all Pizza......lol


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 26, 2013)

doublejj said:


> no but you can feed them all Pizza......lol


Solar pizza powered trimmers, eh?


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 26, 2013)

rainy day update
Had to take the plants from underneath the canopy cause they were getting wet
My Northern Border Kush just cruising underneath the roof ahahha


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 26, 2013)

@Jbrown3 Looking dank man  That's about my use for a skateboard these days too LOL.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 26, 2013)

So it's raining cats and dogs in the desert SW U.S., and not a drop of anything in my area barring one day in the past month.

Grrrr, now I have to go water the plants not located in a wetland.

What a fucked up weather pattern, tons of rain last Spring held up planting...and then no rain for the remainder of the growing season. Last year there was no rain period, didn't even bother with in-grounds b/c the entire area was already in drought conditions by Memorial Day.

Now watch, the rains will appear in a month...when everything is dying.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks brotha, i wish she had a nice even canopy like your chernobyl but its alright cause she's making up for it in looks and smell. ya that board doesnt get used for much else hahah


----------



## hoonry (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't put a tape to my chronic yet but I think she's about 8x8 - just about big enough to feed to Garden Boss's Chernobyl for breakfast! Nightmare of all nightmares, after being unmolested all summer, I found a gopher hole going under the box yesterday so put a trap in there but nothing this morning. Gassed 4 other holes - damn I felt gnarly to do it but goddammit this is war!


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 26, 2013)

View attachment 2793017View attachment 2793018View attachment 2793019View attachment 2793020
Just wanted to post some updated pics of our outdoor girls, they are about 5 feet tall now, taller than me! Still not as tall or massive as what some of you all are growing!

sorry about the, pictures posting twice! Damn photo loader


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 26, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2792964I haven't put a tape to my chronic yet but I think she's about 8x8 - just about big enough to feed to Garden Boss's Chernobyl for breakfast! Nightmare of all nightmares, after being unmolested all summer, I found a gopher hole going under the box yesterday so put a trap in there but nothing this morning. Gassed 4 other holes - damn I felt gnarly to do it but goddammit this is war!View attachment 2792971


Yeah we haven't weighed em at the dock just yet. I haven't heard of tremendous yields off Chernobyl. Looking very nice man, gonna be trimming till 2014


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

I think im gonna have to buy some new scissors bought all new last yr but now they just have disappeared lol had like 15 pair n ive found like 3 of them lol, I love this time u go into a walmart here in norcal and they got big section for fiskars they know whats up


----------



## doublejj (Aug 26, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> I think im gonna have to buy some new scissors bought all new last yr but now they just have disappeared lol had like 15 pair n ive found like 3 of them lol, I love this time u go into a walmart here in norcal and they got big section for fiskars they know whats up


wipe them clean with a spray of pam & green pad. I also have a set of old school trimmers, we used back in the day.........


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

gsc


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

Huckleberry Kush wish I had a better camera shes my favorite (at the moment)


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

hey guys. flower time finally.
got some of my tops turning purple/ blackish.
im under the impression this can be good or bad for the plant.

can someone tell me if this is good or bad. 3rd pic is no purple. just a pic of one
of my ladies tops


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

doublejj said:


> wipe them clean with a spray of pam & green pad. I also have a set of old school trimmers, we used back in the day.........


gonna have to get an arsenal of scissors like that for myself here shortly lol


----------



## hexthat (Aug 26, 2013)

i feed PK row 4 hand fulls (about 2 cups) of 46-0-0 dissolved in 25 gallons, its UREA though >.>


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 26, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guys. flower time finally.
> got some of my tops turning purple/ blackish.
> im under the impression this can be good or bad for the plant.
> 
> ...


What strains are these?.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 26, 2013)

so i wake up this morning to my dogs barking.. my girl looks out the window and says theres cops everywhere. i flush my sim card down the toilet and go outside. ended up my nighbor shot herself in the face with a 1911 .45 hollow point. crazy shit. she was my land lord


----------



## hexthat (Aug 26, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> so i wake up this morning to my dogs barking.. my girl looks out the window and says theres cops everywhere. i flush my sim card down the toilet and go outside. ended up my nighbor shot herself in the face with a 1911 .45 hollow point. crazy shit. she was my land lord


so who will be collecting rent?


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

damn that's crazzzzzzzy


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

thats fucked up. but ya i concur. guess u dont have to pay ur rent this month lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What strains are these?.


im not sure man. i buy about an oz of meds a month. and occasionaly
i found a seed not mad seeds so no hermie but 1 seed i would put it aside.

but i do not smoke rags. i smoke the best i can find.
so their bag seeds but from very nice bags lol with that said. u think its good or bad? lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 26, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> im not sure man. i buy about an oz of meds a month. and occasionaly
> i found a seed not mad seeds so no hermie but 1 seed i would put it aside.
> 
> but i do not smoke rags. i smoke the best i can find.
> so their bag seeds but from very nice bags lol with that said. u think its good or bad? lol


I've never seen inner bud that dark this early, just unusual.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

ya me either. guess ill be starting a thread in the MJ plant problems to see if someone can identify


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

woah.. u just changed up ur whole post and it doesnt say edited. howd u do that?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 26, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> woah.. u just changed up ur whole post and it doesnt say edited. howd u do that?


Doesn't show when done within a certain time period.

I changed my mind, doesn't necessarily look like a problem...could be one of those strains bred to show a lot of color.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

doublejj said:


> wipe them clean with a spray of pam & green pad. I also have a set of old school trimmers, we used back in the day.........


I gotta find em first LOL


----------



## Dibbsey (Aug 26, 2013)

11 days into flower


----------



## Shelby420 (Aug 26, 2013)

I posted pics exactly 1 month ago, Quite a difference a month can make.

View attachment 2793318Lemon skunk View attachment 2793319in front of me is Cheese, behind is amnesiaView attachment 2793320 Dont remember, threw in last moment to replace a male I pulled both cheese(25 days into flower)  from the I dont remember plant Cheese I have in a pot  Black Russian.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

nice n frosty Good Job


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 26, 2013)

I trimmed up on the willow tree. Need to have a clear shot just in case


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey guys. flower time finally.
> got some of my tops turning purple/ blackish.
> im under the impression this can be good or bad for the plant.
> 
> ...



hey sunbiz and everyone interested. these two first pics are a great example of
a phosporus lock out due to cold temps. i started a thread and the user 

captainmorgan hooked me up and linked
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688

which is a sick complete guide to a sick plant. thanks again​

and the pic they used for a phosphorus lock out due to cold temps is so
dead on for my pics it couild be the same plant lol. just an FYI to all my fellow outdoor
growers. also the link is a sick complete sick plant guide


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

Barney Farm Pinapple Chunk Ken's GDPDj short Blueberry


----------



## TWS (Aug 26, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> hey sunbiz and everyone interested. these two first pics are a great example of
> a phosporus lock out due to cold temps. i started a thread and the user
> 
> captainmorgan hooked me up and linked
> ...


 I have that thread saved to favorites.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 26, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> View attachment 2793450Barney Farm Pinapple Chunk View attachment 2793454Ken's GDPView attachment 2793455View attachment 2793456Dj short Blueberry


What size pots are they in or wht size is that tan one.


I love this thread has to be best thread of all time!


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

100 gal smart pot


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 26, 2013)

i got a 100 gallon dumb pot


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

there alright the pictures I shared thou, those are all in the ground dug deep and wideeeeee


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

cant wait till the 40 gal is ready for clipping. shes gonna be a beauty.

my jacks roots have finally got situated after tranplant. shes grown about 6 inches since.
you can also see my new puppies butt in that one. the sativa.
Georgina and the girl next door.....to georgina lol shes little but shes always reaching for the sky lol


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

ive seen a 2 pounder in a 30 gal smart pot last yr good ol blue dream


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

i fucking love blue dream. idk the strain on this. but im hoping for at least an LB yeild.
what u think ill be able to pull that off with the 40 gal, biscuit?


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

depends on how much light your gettin there many other factors but if u play your cards right I will say its very possible, my buddy got the norcal full sun all day and used maxsea n kool bloom later on in flowering to harden the flowers up and that was it nothing more


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> Hate to say it fellas, but i'm a lil pissed! Here in MI, my ladies are just getting white hairs poppin! Can't remember if it was like this last year but, shit i'am ready 2 see sum bud'sssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!! lol


lol i hear that. im so jealous of all ppl so close to harvesting. i got like 6 weeks for the soonest plant to mature. and like 10 weeks until there all done 
waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 26, 2013)

well in the northeast sun aint to strong or out for long now a days but she gets a nice feeding every 10 days/third water of nectar of the gods.
Gaia mania, herculean harvest, and zues juice. thers other shit in the kit for ph up/down but those r the 3 i use. but even if i get like 8-10 oz ill be pretty happy.
i knew from like day 10 georgina was gonna be a bEAST and shes only in week 1. just getting white hairs @ the nodes so she has about 10 more weeks ish to
flower and grow so shell get a lil bigger.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 26, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> i fucking love blue dream. idk the strain on this. but im hoping for at least an LB yeild.
> what u think ill be able to pull that off with the 40 gal, biscuit?


i bet 8 to 10 zips


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a huckleberry kush flower on me early I just left it alone kept feeding it veg nutes, it finally went back into veg about the end of july it started to flower again and it came back strong I got quarter size buds everywhere, the trich are amazing almost out to the fan leaves I think it will be done 2nd week of sep or the end of sep im ready for some bud I had to go pick up a bag of buds since I ran out, cant wait for some fresh, n she smells yummy, my gsc is farther along then the others also its already got sphere buds theres a pic of both of them a few pages back


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is my pet large mouth bass named Lockjaw doing work on a goldfish. I love this little fucker!


----------



## Dibbsey (Aug 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Here is my pet large mouth bass named Lockjaw doing work on a goldfish. I love this little fucker!
> 
> View attachment 2793757View attachment 2793758View attachment 2793759


 Strain on that? Mine looks identical. Saved seeds from last year don't know what strain it was.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 27, 2013)

Thats a strain of mine, its Sour D x Blueberry. I call it Mamadude, its my mom's nickname and she passed away almost 3 years ago from Cancer, so I keep it going in memory of my mom! Hence my username, F.M.I.L.Y= Forever Mom I Love You.

Peace
FM


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 27, 2013)

Fellas got a question also I think it maybe a problem. its only on one strain of my ladies but the hairs are coming out white and brown and purple on them. This is only happening on one set of ladies that are all the same. Also I just gave them their 1st feed of bloom yesterday, I'm sure I may have been a little behind do to funding, but could this problem had occurred from feeding them veg nutes? I have been searching & I don't have a hermie. has anyone have this happen b4?


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 27, 2013)

I will post some pic's later today


----------



## Carmarelo (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure white and purple hairs are a good thing. 

Hard to see, but here are some pink hairs forming on this Rommy (romulan#3)


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats a strain of mine, its Sour D x Blueberry. I call it Mamadude, its my mom's nickname and she passed away almost 3 years ago from Cancer, so I keep it going in memory of my mom! Hence my username, F.M.I.L.Y= Forever Mom I Love You.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Hug........my Mom passed 4 years ago from cancer, her favorite color was purple. I grew an entire carport of purple kush & GDP and donated it to cancer patients in her honor......I feel you bro.......


----------



## Cracker81647 (Aug 27, 2013)

I've reached the point of true excitement


----------



## fumble (Aug 27, 2013)

@ ambedextrous: I have gotten an elbow out of a 15 gallon smartie so I am sure you will have a better yield with a 40 



MrStickyScissors said:


> i bet 8 to 10 zips


----------



## Cracker81647 (Aug 27, 2013)

This was my mother for about a year time to let her flower out


----------



## Cracker81647 (Aug 27, 2013)

Here is a promising young lady


----------



## substitution (Aug 27, 2013)

Spraying Azatrol once a week; how long before harvest should I stop?


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 27, 2013)

flowering all across the board. I got some TGA Qrazy Train that flowered real early (first pic right), Which will be really nice, looks like it will finish in about 3-4 weeks. Already Developing Big Donkeys, 











Everything else is coming along nicely, developing more crystals everyday. Its crazy each morning I walk out to the garden I can see a noticeable difference in thc and bud production. 











Had to stand on 10 ft ladder to takes some pics of the canopy.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

Loooookkks beautiful what size are those smart pots?^^^^


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

Also great choice on the tga gear I've been hear the Chernobyl or whatever and the crazy train are suppppppper dank I definently need to get my hands on those.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Aug 27, 2013)

45 gallons


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2013)

@Kevdogg5555 Looking Awesome! Clean and beautiful. I might have to run that Qrazy Train


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 27, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Hug........my Mom passed 4 years ago from cancer, he favorite color was purple. I grew an entire carport of purple kush & GDP and donated it to cancer patients in her honor......I feel you bro.......


Im going to look into where I could do that! Thanks!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 27, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> flowering all across the board. I got some TGA Qrazy Train that flowered real early (first pic right), Which will be really nice, looks like it will finish in about 3-4 weeks. Already Developing Big Donkeys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been waiting on this update!!! You are really dialed in on your ladies!


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> 45 gallons


would you mind posting one of those pictures on the smart pot thread?


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 27, 2013)

man kev dog killin it man. thats my ideal set up. a basketball court size cement slab i can grow my babies on.
maybe with a 10 ft wooden fence around it. golden.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn Kevdogg your garden is beautiful....ours are starting to bud slowly but surely


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;mYQHqLuWuig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig[/video]


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 27, 2013)

The timewarp I adopted from my stepkid . He gave up because it was born mutated. Has two big stems. Not a loss to me. The Hindu skunk is looking better now that she is a geopot. Gonna be a nice fall season.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2013)

Mmmmmmm.....Mystery Bag Seed


----------



## fumble (Aug 27, 2013)

Got another one in the ground and the last two transplanted into 3 gallon smart pots. I planted them sideways so they would stay relatively short. I have some arms on the last one to go in the ground held in place with weights. Already everything is facing up. I have had to move the wire more to the end of the tip to keep it low. They have all started to flower nicely. The BDxOOG is gonna be done first. So can't wait! Also, my baby autos: Chocolate Skunk, Anesthesia, Pounder, and White Widow.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 27, 2013)

Pass the Marijuana........[video=youtube;e28MdKi20XU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=e28MdKi20XU[/video]


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2013)

OUTDOOR FARMER said:


> Hello to all, updated pics. I'm thinking about 2 more weeks a month @ the latestView attachment 2794621View attachment 2794622View attachment 2794623View attachment 2794624View attachment 2794625


At least 3 imo, Be patient and get a microscope on em.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm new to the forums, but I'm not really new to growing weed.
I'd like some feedback on these ladies


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Aug 27, 2013)

hey GB was deleted and was reposting, I feel when u go to the last do people really go to the end, now I know, they do. Have a usb scope but no laptop was tryng to use a tablet but no worky. this may be the 1 time I do have patience, want it all to be good / right... THX

ALSO how does 1 view attachments


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Aug 27, 2013)

gR, I think they look good, good growing 2 u


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 27, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Mmmmmmm.....Mystery Bag Seed


I want to say and do call it GDP, but the bud was of the so, damn airy type. 2- 3 years ago. The effect lasted a good 10 minutes I think. I gave him a T-shirt. It had the tag. It was to big. True story. And I gave away the bud. Got another tshirt.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 27, 2013)

To the heavy hitters...do you sometimes dread harvest time?

Looking at some of these grows it makes me wonder, the time and care it takes to ensure such a "garden" is trimmed, dried and cured properly might give one nightmares. I only say this because there are some here who are growing on a scale I've only dreamt of lol.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> To the heavy hitters...do you sometimes dread harvest time?
> 
> Looking at some of these grows it makes me wonder, the time and care it takes to ensure such a "garden" is trimmed, dried and cured properly might give one nightmares. I only say this because there are some here who are growing on a scale I've only dreamt of lol.


That's why I keep it small now. Got stuck with 11 plants that were due almost at once and realized I didn't had enough room to dry and store them XD


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> To the heavy hitters...do you sometimes dread harvest time?
> 
> Looking at some of these grows it makes me wonder, the time and care it takes to ensure such a "garden" is trimmed, dried and cured properly might give one nightmares. I only say this because there are some here who are growing on a scale I've only dreamt of lol.


I only dread making it thru September. I don't consider myself doing it too big tho . My buddy has 99 going and that seems stressful as shit.


----------



## hoonry (Aug 27, 2013)

I think if somebody is paranoid about growing 99 plants, they need to google earth trinity pines! hahahahahahaha! I don't think growers dread a large harvest so much as sometimes underestimate it - and consequently see quality suffer as a result because they can't manage to take care of it when it all needs to come down in one big storm etc. I've seen people let 4-5 lb plants rot from top to bottom because they couldn't keep after what they had started. You won't catch indoor growers doing this!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 27, 2013)

^^church^^


----------



## Cracker81647 (Aug 27, 2013)

The hardest part trimming and curing lol but it's so worth it


----------



## hexthat (Aug 27, 2013)

with flash

without flash


others without flash



i think the flash makes the white hairs stand out more, im like a week or two behind everyone else

must be cause ive already got a harvest off these june 13


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2013)

hexthat said:


> with flash
> View attachment 2794727
> without flash
> View attachment 2794728
> ...


You can't rush art lol. Looking like a beautiful hedge my friend


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2013)

hoonry said:


> I think if somebody is paranoid about growing 99 plants, they need to google earth trinity pines! hahahahahahaha! I don't think growers dread a large harvest so much as sometimes underestimate it - and consequently see quality suffer as a result because they can't manage to take care of it when it all needs to come down in one big storm etc. I've seen people let 4-5 lb plants rot from top to bottom because they couldn't keep after what they had started. You won't catch indoor growers doing this!


*+Rep that shit*... Serious. My girl wasted 10+ pounds last year due to over abundance. I was unfortunately being "corrected" by the state at the time LOL


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

Yea trying to get just like 4 or 5 lbs down last season with 2 friends took a week and I was soo over it after that didn't want to trim another branch

And thennnnnn this fucking time of year, and I can't keep my hands away from the scissors and I'm dreaming of harvest day haha.

But yea definently 50+ or like that dude doing 99 getting probley like 200+Lbs, I could definently see it becoming a hectic mess if you don't prepare.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> *+Rep that shit*... Serious. My girl wasted 10+ pounds last year due to over abundance. I was unfortunately being "corrected" by the state at the time LOL


Was it bud rot? That shit can be a real bitch if your not spraying and if you can't pull em down quick enough at the end of the season when we sometimes get rain then it's still hot. Shit spreads soooooo quick.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 27, 2013)

i knew somebody who did 300 but the only thing was just like you said they couldn't keep up and i believe ran out of nutes all in the process so in the end they harvested basically a q/p per plant whats the point? if u cant afford it then why do so many? idk people think doing a shitload is the way to go, well if u got the money go for it, but for me ill stick with how many i can afford and even at times it hard to keep up, do what you can do people, i could grow 99 but in the end yield the same i would if i just stuck with 40 monsters.....just my thought


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> i knew somebody who did 300 but the only thing was just like you said they couldn't keep up and i believe ran out of nutes all in the process so in the end they harvested basically a q/p per plant whats the point? if u cant afford it then why do so many? idk people think doing a shitload is the way to go, well if u got the money go for it, but for me ill stick with how many i can afford and even at times it hard to keep up, do what you can do people, i could grow 99 but in the end yield the same i would if i just stuck with 40 monsters.....just my thought


every year my smart homies give more love to fewer plants ie. my clearlake homie went from 77 to 36 and is expected to double yield... HELL YEAH


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

^^^ exactlyyyyyy 



...and work your way up 5 then 20 then 40 or whatever 
you really don't realize all the work that goes in till you like fuck i got to do this
this this this and this haha.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 27, 2013)

shit i thought yes! ive did it, spaced enough where nothing would be touching and get the full sun all around, WRONG, u never everrrrrrrrr know what a plants gonna do when it flowers, it could be some runt in veg and ur like that plant aint gonna do nothing, it goes into flowering and turns into a GIANT i go out there and just look at some of them like u aint gonna stop are you? lol im not complainin but when they go into flowering all hell breaks loose


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 27, 2013)

but in othernews, i watered tonight checked out one of the blueberrys, its fan leaves are all starting to turn purple, the flowers has hues of dark purple mixed with white pistils, n heres the kicker, she smells like blueberrys out the oven.....yesssssssssssssss SCORE


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 27, 2013)

blueberry muffins<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

Haa hell yeah they explode like all August into sept 

Have you ever noticed the runts come out bigger kinda like pups?haha had this happen on my northern lights autos it was tiny one out of a 20 pack, then ended up being 4 feet, one of the biggest out of them all.

And I also think with one out of my 4 xxx o.g clones was a runty clone I took didn't do to well then once it hit the 15 gallon grow bag 
it took off better then all the others.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 27, 2013)

Sleepless in September... My new quote LOL


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 27, 2013)

How many harvest do most of ya'll get by year? 
I thought that living in the tropical place that I live in, it be easy to grow and harvest pretty much all year round. Then I found out life ain't that easy


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;bayhJJw5BHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bayhJJw5BHs[/video]


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> To the heavy hitters...do you sometimes dread harvest time?
> 
> Looking at some of these grows it makes me wonder, the time and care it takes to ensure such a "garden" is trimmed, dried and cured properly might give one nightmares. I only say this because there are some here who are growing on a scale I've only dreamt of lol.


lol fuck harvest what about daily maintence. i only have a small outdoor grow and put about 10-15 hrs labor a week into it total.
thats not including harvest. but the rest watering/feeding. trimming /checking for bugs and shit mann part time jobb.

aint nothing in this world for me. we paying in sweat, tears and time and mother nature rewards us with sweet sweet ganj. 
Fair deal i think lol


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;KuxP8FMeoe8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuxP8FMeoe8[/video]


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 27, 2013)

also checked out trinity pines (camp and conference) in google earth and didnt see shit.
prolly looking @ wrong thing lol but i wanna see some sick 100 plots of ladies


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

Ambed just look for clearings out in the woods you can find em ha 
or look for a house way the fuck out there after looking at like 5 you usually will find one haha.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 27, 2013)

^^i was bored looking the other day and was able to count like 15 rows of 20 plants on this down slope like down a dirt road a ways behind this house then like four more greenhouses on the same land 

The rows had to be some big motherfuckers too cause its kinda hard to see on the google earth.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Aug 27, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> also checked out trinity pines (camp and conference) in google earth and didnt see shit.
> prolly looking @ wrong thing lol but i wanna see some sick 100 plots of ladies


I hate Google Earth man........
I keep looking at the shit, hoping they will start updating more often.....
A couple people in Oregon that owe me big time, and I keep peeping, trying to get a good pic to send the attorneys.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2013)

That's not very nice snitchings whack as fuck why don't you or a couple good friends just go get what's rightfully yours?


----------



## sunnydizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

<--- Dr. Grinspoon<---Brainstorm Haze<---Flat top 44<----Flat top 44 Bonsai<--Flat top 44 flower


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2013)

Looking good I like the wide shallow pots ^^


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2013)

Niice  I like how you are using bonzai planters.


[QUO

TE=sunnydizzle;9530853]View attachment 2794923<--- Dr. GrinspoonView attachment 2794924<---Brainstorm HazeView attachment 2794925<---Flat top 44View attachment 2794926<----Flat top 44 BonsaiView attachment 2794927<--Flat top 44 flower[/QUOTE]


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 28, 2013)

hey guys. i look @ my ladies every day.
but like an idiot did not notate when the first
site of flowering happened.

but i have one thats weeks ahead of the others. and to me
looks like 2-3 weeks in. can anyone chime in on this and say if its earlier or later?


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 28, 2013)

one of the ones thats not as far along maybe a 1.5 weeks . but look @ all these
colas that are gonna be there. and this is only the top ft of a 7.5 (prolly 8ft by harvest) plant.

its the most wonderful time of the yearrrr with them kids jingle belling
and all our buds swellingggg we'llll be in gooddddd cheeerrrr.

lol keep it green peeps


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 28, 2013)

A buckets point of view


----------



## Kevro (Aug 28, 2013)

I dont really have a good quality camera, but how much longer you guys think i have? im gonna try to wait till around october/novemberish on the indica looking plants, but 2 sativas are def gonna be late november.. any input on yeild estimates would be nice... these are bag seeds too btw.


----------



## Kevro (Aug 28, 2013)

lol those pics are worse than i thought...i need to get a camera


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevro said:


> lol those pics are worse than i thought...i need to get a camera


Any pic with a marijuana plant in it is beautiful to me!!!


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevro said:


> View attachment 2795399View attachment 2795400View attachment 2795401View attachment 2795402View attachment 2795403View attachment 2795404 I dont really have a good quality camera, but how much longer you guys think i have? im gonna try to wait till around october/novemberish on the indica looking plants, but 2 sativas are def gonna be late november.. any input on yeild estimates would be nice... these are bag seeds too btw.


There big for being in those little buckets I'd say 5 to 8 oz each
make sure you don't pull them early to fully develope and the pics ain't toooo bad ha I'm with you on the shitty camera ha.


----------



## Smokin'HomeGrownBlueberry (Aug 28, 2013)

4 foot level plant is just starting to bud in these picks I am five feet 8inchs plant must be about 7'5"to 8 feet tall have others that are taller but not as bushy


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2013)

Smokin'HomeGrownBlueberry said:


> View attachment 2795473View attachment 2795474View attachment 2795475View attachment 2795476View attachment 2795477View attachment 2795478View attachment 2795479 4 foot level plant is just starting to bud in these picks I am five feet 8inchs plant must be about 7'5"to 8 feet tall have others that are taller but not as bushy


Nice man is it a guerilla grow or backyeard grow kinda looks guerilla.


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2013)

Is that an underwater shot GardenBoss? Hella cool pic


----------



## Smokin'HomeGrownBlueberry (Aug 28, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Nice man is it a guerilla grow or backyeard grow kinda looks guerilla.


this one is backyard... but all my others r in the woods (aka guerilla) and get just as much sun because i like ladders and saws


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 28, 2013)

Greatness, that plant looks massive.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 28, 2013)

fumble said:


> Is that an underwater shot GardenBoss? Hella cool pic


Yep its waterproof  Thanks man.


----------



## RNC420 (Aug 28, 2013)

sunnydizzle said:


> View attachment 2794923<--- Dr. GrinspoonView attachment 2794924<---Brainstorm HazeView attachment 2794925<---Flat top 44View attachment 2794926<----Flat top 44 BonsaiView attachment 2794927<--Flat top 44 flower


 Is Flat Top 44 a variant strain of Top 44?

Man I'm really interested in seeing the Dr. Grinspoon after it has flowered. The photos of it around the net are like the most Sativa buds there can be.


----------



## adm420 (Aug 28, 2013)

View attachment 2795554View attachment 27955552 diffrent plants can anyone tell wat week of flowering there in and if there indca r not i know pics arnt the best


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2013)

fumble said:


> Is that an underwater shot GardenBoss? Hella cool pic


You know he probably got stoned and just dropped the camera into the bucket......and was shocked to find out it was still working!lol.........at least that's how I get my under water shots.....


----------



## sunnydizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

RNC420 said:


> Is Flat Top 44 a variant strain of Top 44?
> 
> Man I'm really interested in seeing the Dr. Grinspoon after it has flowered. The photos of it around the net are like the most Sativa buds there can be.


it's got top 44 heritage and purple kush, but I'm not sure what all, because it's a mostly sativa.. and the Dr. Grinspoon is looking like it's gonna be the string and beads phenotype toooooo, very excited.


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Yep its waterproof  Thanks man.


ma'am.............


----------



## Shelby420 (Aug 28, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> lol fuck harvest what about daily maintence. i only have a small outdoor grow and put about 10-15 hrs labor a week into it total.
> thats not including harvest. but the rest watering/feeding. trimming /checking for bugs and shit mann part time jobb.
> 
> aint nothing in this world for me. we paying in sweat, tears and time and mother nature rewards us with sweet sweet ganj.
> Fair deal i think lol


I hear that! I spend at least a hour a day in my garden with 6 plants. I'm dreading harvest time while at the same time so excited I can't wait. Last year I got about 5 lbs dry on 2 plants and by the time I was done trimming I had a month long kink in my neck. But it was so worth it. I'm hoping to get 12-15lbs this year. I'll be enlisting a few friends for sure.


----------



## ambedexteras (Aug 28, 2013)

wow thats a serious haul for 6 plants. they must be monsters.

off my 7 plants. 2 of which being 7 ft. i hope to get 2-3 lbs dry

and ya an hr- 2 a day sounds about right.


----------



## doubletake (Aug 28, 2013)

Yea he's got some high hopes show some pics of those monsters. Haha


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

doublejj said:


> ma'am.............


you beat me to the punch, lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 28, 2013)

My apologies, rookie mistake lol  Camera is a Nikon AW100, very slick little camera.


----------



## fumble (Aug 28, 2013)

cool beans...and no problemo. I get that a lot lol


----------



## Inc0gnito (Aug 28, 2013)

IStayInTheGarden

<3MyPurpsativa


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

It has been so effin hot here, its starting to get on my nerves now. My A/C is full run mode, my electric bill will be hefty this month. Its so exhausting doing plant work in the heat! You roofers out there, I GOT MAD RESPECT FOR YOU ALL!!!

Here are two clones I got from another grower on here. Its Pre98 Cougar Kush F2s, its a cross I made but a clone from another grower growing them.

View attachment 2795805

Here is the big lady.



Today I became a FREE man! I went to court and after 6 years of divorce, my alimony got dropped! Finally!!! Fucking Cali got some crazy laws when it comes to divorce!

Peace
FM


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 28, 2013)

hey fellas, does anyone know what going on? Hairs are starting off brown at some sp




ots and perfect at others. Then the leafs are curling up at some spots. It's only on 1 strain.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 28, 2013)

are your leaves white on the outer edge, or am i stoned off my ass


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 28, 2013)

yup im stoned off my ass. my bad


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 28, 2013)

I dont know what that is, if I was to guess by the look of the pic, it looks infected with some disease but I am not sure, never had a plant to that. I wonder if the whole plant is doing it? Hopefully someone knows what it is so I can learn too! If not go to the MJ Plant Problems and make a thread. Keep me posted cause I want to know.

Here is my SCRoG, glad I put the shade over her cause its been hot! Really HOT!

View attachment 2795932View attachment 2795934


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 28, 2013)

its been Blazing hot out here in cali, my bitch ass 10 gals are drying out in 6 hours


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;279kYTIvSIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=279kYTIvSIs[/video]


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 28, 2013)

i wanna smoke some kush with mackenzie


----------



## doublejj (Aug 28, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> its been Blazing hot out here in cali, my bitch ass 10 gals are drying out in 6 hours


in my best Yoda voice "It's Bigger pots, you seek...Mmm, Mmm..........Take you to them I will"......


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;3-kPeJJyPx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-kPeJJyPx4[/video]


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 28, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> its been Blazing hot out here in cali, my bitch ass 10 gals are drying out in 6 hours


I've got 3 gallon fabric pots...water twice a week. I am growing in coco, so that'll make some difference. They're late start plants too, so not drinking as much. Loving the coco in fabric pots outdoors, roots are loving it too.


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;2uio15mxTyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uio15mxTyE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 28, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> are your leaves white on the outer edge, or am i stoned off my ass


LOL. no they aren't white. they are curled up. & i have been doing some homework & i think it's Mg deficient.


----------



## charles lewis (Aug 28, 2013)

No its not on the whole plant.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 28, 2013)

Yummy! how many weeks is that at? looks fantastic!


----------



## Budologist420 (Aug 28, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> Yummy! how many weeks is that at? looks fantastic!


Around week 4, farthest along of all the plants i visit at friends houses on a normal basis.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 28, 2013)

She looks Great


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2013)

Got Damn! Beautiful Budologist. Reminds me of my White Fire from last year. Killer vid man



Budologist420 said:


> [video=youtube;2uio15mxTyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uio15mxTyE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## bl8ant (Aug 29, 2013)

we call people that grow like you a "heart thief "


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2013)

Lots of nice new editions to the thread ! looking awesome everyone ! Keep em green ! Tiz the season !


----------



## nuggs (Aug 29, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> hey fellas, does anyone know what going on? Hairs are starting off brown at some sp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a clone do the same thing early this year. never did figure it out. I just kept feed it and it came out of it kind but still isn't thriving.leave curl and brown buds . my strain was white rhino]


----------



## Carmarelo (Aug 29, 2013)

I had the exact problem this year. I fed them a heavy feeding of calmag and they're pulling out of it now, slowly producing new healthy growth.


----------



## pmt62382 (Aug 29, 2013)

kosher kushsour kushpeace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

Questions for the pros....Is it ok to mix BT with Neem or should I do separate sprays?


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2013)

I have been wondering the same thing FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

I saw a moth on my plant so I wanted to spray BT mixed with Neem but I want to make sure its cool that the Neem wont fuck away the BT. I am thinking its ok since there are no chemicals to kill anything but I do understand some products are not meant to be mixed.


----------



## fumble (Aug 29, 2013)

i have just been doing them on different days. You def want to BT them though. Worm picking is a bitch


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's an update from the tropical wonderlands. I like to keep it small, walls ain't that high here + there's a couple buildings up the block. These are all bag seed by the way, we're not allowed to purchase seeds legally here, so it makes it a hassle to get super seeds. Then again, ain't nothing better than the product of your own hands.


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2013)

I have mixed them with no ill effects to the plants. The only thing I'm not sure of is if the Neem hampers the BT bacteria. The way I understand it is Neem is systemic and absorbed by the plant as where BT where's off from the sun. If alternating I would spray the neem first and then the BT the next day so the neem doesn't wash off the BT. When I was mixing them together I was still seeing worms, Now they might of all ready been there in eggs and hatched to eat and die from the BT or the neem affected the BT.


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2013)

PS. This humidity really sucks !


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> I had the exact problem this year. I fed them a heavy feeding of calmag and they're pulling out of it now, slowly producing new healthy growth.


 I had the same thing too. Thought it might be the humidity but hit them with Cal-mag, micros and some nutes and they seem to be doing better. That was just leaf canoeing though, no brown bud sites.


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2013)

doublejj said:


> would you mind posting one of those pictures on the smart pot thread?


 ewwwww ! poaching ! lol.....


----------



## TWS (Aug 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> It has been so effin hot here, its starting to get on my nerves now. My A/C is full run mode, my electric bill will be hefty this month. Its so exhausting doing plant work in the heat! You roofers out there, I GOT MAD RESPECT FOR YOU ALL!!!
> 
> Here are two clones I got from another grower on here. Its Pre98 Cougar Kush F2s, its a cross I made but a clone from another grower growing them.
> 
> ...


 Congrats on your freedom and some extra money in your wallet. Ca does suck. When me and the Ole lady split up she drug me into court. I had to come up with some good coin just to voice my side. They awarded her alimony and she works full time her whole life. In the meantime she had the house, the dogs, all my bikes and I was staying in my 23 ft toy hauler in an RV park. I just payed off my court fees and we are still legally separated.


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

What's up everyone Hope your all having a good season I know I am I'm aiming for 4 pounds this year hoping I go over, these girls are looking great with stalks just under the size of baseball bats. Strains are CH9 jack and vintage 2006 I'm going to take some better shots soon this does no justice. But enjoy. And check my thread in outdoor 'what's up riu? One of my babies'.

Who wants to guess my yield?

There are 9 here all about the same size


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 29, 2013)

Afghan Kush Ryder


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

Ohhhh brown, those last pics look so dank. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## BigB 420 (Aug 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Questions for the pros....Is it ok to mix BT with Neem or should I do separate sprays?


I've been wondering that as well. It would sure save me some time. I have mixed BT and Spinosad with no ill effects but they're both bacteria based. I have no idea if they cancel each other out or anything.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 29, 2013)

greengrowthexpert said:


> Ohhhh brown, those last pics look so dank. Mmmmmmmm


agreed  Looking like some excellent smoke.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> It has been so effin hot here, its starting to get on my nerves now. My A/C is full run mode, my electric bill will be hefty this month. Its so exhausting doing plant work in the heat! You roofers out there, I GOT MAD RESPECT FOR YOU ALL!!!
> 
> Here are two clones I got from another grower on here. Its Pre98 Cougar Kush F2s, its a cross I made but a clone from another grower growing them.
> 
> ...


For one to have true respect of gardening in the heat, one must first either hike or bike several miles carrying a few gallons of water or 40 pounds of compost...and then start gardening.

Peace!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Afghan Kush Ryder


Fantastic. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey guys got sum updates for ya check em out.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 29, 2013)

Looking great, that's quite a forest


----------



## Party (Aug 29, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> Hey guys got sum updates for ya check em out.
> 
> View attachment 2796794View attachment 2796795View attachment 2796796View attachment 2796799View attachment 2796801


what strain is that?


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 29, 2013)

Waldo


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks everyone for the love, i appreciate it. This is definitely not what i was expecting for my first grow. its fucking awesome tho


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 29, 2013)

HOLY CRAP! that tree is massive BOSS


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Aug 29, 2013)

Where is waldo Garden boss??? Lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 29, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Fantastic. Keep up the good work.


Yo Joe, you the same one that just joined Opengrow forum?.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 29, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Yo Joe, you the same one that just joined Opengrow forum?.


Yes sir. 

I think I see waldo next to Wonder Woman.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi guys, I got myself a new toy {digital microscope} and needed an excuse to use it...so here's some update pics.





















Sacrificed a nugget for the purpose using my scope, some samples of it.
x10






x60





x120


----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Aug 29, 2013)

Next season I'm growing flat instead of ball. More pruning, training, less yield but the buds flower early and are more dense.

Its 4:30 and one side of the "ball" it's in shade whie the "flat" cola is getting a couple extra hours of Sun.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 29, 2013)

Yummy Pictures! makes my mouth water, its cominnnnnn soooon, love goin outside and that Nice Skunky Smell [video=youtube;zqJxVSfFkp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqJxVSfFkp8[/video]


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 29, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> Yummy Pictures! makes my mouth water, its cominnnnnn soooon, love goin outside and that Nice Skunky Smell [video=youtube;zqJxVSfFkp8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqJxVSfFkp8[/video]


I bump that song daily now.. thanks man.


----------



## Shelby420 (Aug 29, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> wow thats a serious haul for 6 plants. they must be monsters.
> 
> off my 7 plants. 2 of which being 7 ft. i hope to get 2-3 lbs dry
> 
> and ya an hr- 2 a day sounds about right.


Last year my Purple mamba gave 3.5lbs but was 12ft tall and about 10ft across. 

This year my cheese, amnesia are little over 8ft. high and 6x8 ft wide. Would be wider but thats all the room between the house and the fence.
Skunks little over 6ft tall and about 5ft wide. Rest are in pots about 7ft high including 20" tall pots.


----------



## Shelby420 (Aug 29, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Yea he's got some high hopes show some pics of those monsters. Haha


I did just a few days ago. 
Heres the link.
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-345.html#post9524965

Post #3445


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 29, 2013)

Large Lady Lavender 7.5 feet tall by 9 feet wide


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

Well I been sandbagging a little here, I took a clone off my large plant outside and threw it indoors for flowering. The bud is nice and whats better is the blonde crumble wax I got off her. I cant wait to finish my outdoor. It also gives me a chance to see how much different it will be from flowering indoors to flowering it outdoors.


View attachment 2797281View attachment 2797282View attachment 2797283View attachment 2797284
View attachment 2797280


I sprayed my outdoor plants today with BT, weather has been so fucking bad here and the humidity is awful. If it rains I will have to re-apply again. 

Peace
FM


----------



## Shelby420 (Aug 29, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Large Lady Lavender 7.5 feet tall by 9 feet wide View attachment 2797251


Damn Nice! I wish my wife would let me convert the entire yard to growing, but she's not a smoker and doesn't want it seen.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Damn Nice! I wish my wife would let me convert the entire yard to growing, but she's not a smoker and doesn't want it seen.


Feed your wife some edibles made by Fumble, she will change her mind!

Peace
FM


----------



## Shelby420 (Aug 29, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Feed your wife some edibles made by Fumble, she will change her mind!
> 
> Peace
> FM


She used to smoke, but got really loaded and drunk one night years ago, spent the night with head in toilette and hasn't smoked it since. lol, She blamed the weed not the alcohol. I cant blame her though, It was some of the best smoke I have ever had.


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2013)

Hey F.M could you point me in the right direction because I'm completely lost when it comes to "wax" lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 29, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Hey F.M could you point me in the right direction because I'm completely lost when it comes to "wax" lol


This should give you a good starting point. I dont use what he is using, I have a glass extractor.
[video=youtube;qUnsRVghoJI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=qUnsRVghoJI[/video]

Its a touchy subject with BHO, its illegal due to using butane to extract. Thats why I dont like to post all the steps on how I make it, its dangerous making it too. You should always learn how to make it by being with someone who knows what they are doing. I wear a mask and gloves when I run mine.

Peace
FM


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 29, 2013)

Vaccume purge


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 29, 2013)

That's great F.M thanks, I wasn't going to try it myself {at least not at this stage} but it was the terminology of the word I wasn't aware of, so thanks again.


----------



## mannycrx (Aug 29, 2013)

i am a newbie learning while on the job so bare with me.... but i have read and have read alot.... and i dont stop reading... i have no expectations as i dont smoke bud.. i just find it amazing to grow it... i might take a hit from this plant tho and give the rest to my bro and his buddies...

i ph my water to 6.8, using distilled water, and fox farm trio pack nutes along with cha ching (sucker is powerful and 1/2 dose as you will see) and following their feeding schedule...

buddy of mine owed me some money so he gave me an unknown strain plant he just popped a seed and it grew... gave it to me while it was barely starting to show its female parts..... due to some gallery issue i had with my galaxy s4 i lost alot of pics!!! but manage to find a few from friends and that i just took tonight like 30 minutes ago.... 

unfortunately tragedy struck today... Air Conditioner guy came to my house to finish the installation and my dogs got to my beautiful plant.. my emotions cannot be explained at the moment mad sad irritated and happy (still have my plant).... they were able to get away with the dominant cola =[... im sure the plant will go into shock and im hoping for the best.....


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 29, 2013)

I make some pretty good butter, I take small popcorn/close trim and I put it in a crockpot for 3 days+, I had an idea of start selling it in the dispensary but I gotta make it in a certified kitchen which I have yet to accomplish, but I always love makin some strong brownies 3 of my friends said they seen the demon or some shit in this house, I laughed at em but then one night I actually seen it on the brownies...I am now a believer! hahahaha but my slogan for the butter "if it didn't taste like the strain it wasn't my butter!", and the strain used for the butter "huckleberry" tasted just like smokin a nug hit you like a ton of bricks and melted your face it was greeeeeeeaaaaaaat!


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2013)

hella cool Biscuitkid. I have had people tell me it's like a mushroom trip lol. What state are you in? CA has a new law for 'cottage industries.' There are a lot of regulations, but you can now make baked goods, butter included I would assume, in your home kitchen. Dispensaries are still a pain in the ass, but it might be easier to get in the door. If you are in CA lol


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 30, 2013)

Juicy Fruit August 29th. After harvesting a couple limbs that were seeming more vulnerable to mold.


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 30, 2013)

yeah im in cali, the dispense around me are closed now so womp womp but i think it would be a hit, butter that tasted like the strain.what do ya know, it doesn't taste like green matter!, and the butter is GOLDEN? WHATTTTTTTTT hahahahahaha just think, a variety of different kinds of butter "todays menu in the butter we got blueberry,mango,gsc,bubba kush, skywalker, og kush....Edibles such a wild high the possibility are endless!


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2013)

they certainly are!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

Food Handling Cert is a great thing to have too!


----------



## Carmarelo (Aug 30, 2013)

Herbal rendezvous lol!

[video=youtube;hTltVY6M_NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTltVY6M_NU[/video]


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2013)

ServSafe certified right here! Though I have never been asked about it lol



F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Food Handling Cert is a great thing to have too!


----------



## hoonry (Aug 30, 2013)

Brains damage - she's doing some weird thing where one branch (on the south side) has lost its color and vigor... the same thing happened on my GSC but the branch had broken - so it kinda made sense - but this one ain't broke! anybody else seen this?the inside - man it's overwhelming how much junk is in here - sometimes I feel like just sticking a weed whacker in there for a minute or two


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2797931Brains damage - she's doing some weird thing where one branch (on the south side) has lost its color and vigor... the same thing happened on my GSC but the branch had broken - so it kinda made sense - but this one ain't broke! anybody else seen this?View attachment 2797946the inside - man it's overwhelming how much junk is in here - sometimes I feel like just sticking a weed whacker in there for a minute or two


I had that happen before when I had gophers, any signs of those bastards? I feel you on the weed wacker, dead leaf and sucker branch removal is a bitch lol


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

So i harvested my first plant first thing this morning, and its smelling reeeeeall good. to bad its probably only going to weigh out and 3.5 gram lol haahah. it weighs 1 ounce and a half with out stems. ill get some pics up in a sec


----------



## Urhighness88 (Aug 30, 2013)

La woman X Master kush


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Food Handling Cert is a great thing to have too!


I didn't knew such a thing existed. LOL


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 30, 2013)

We're starting to smell, and oh it's so sweet


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

trimmed of its non trichome leaves 


3 and a half feet long 

wet nug thats trimmed


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

maybe i should of tooken it another week


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 30, 2013)

View attachment 2798065

Hey just dropping I to check out the latest pics and post a couple update pics.

1. Me with the girls, the one to the left of me is our tallest girl, she is not on bricks and is over 5" as I am 4 91/2
2. Either a Death Star x Kush or a wifi x kush made the mistake of not labeling the bucket. We had a male Kush seed a round of girls, so far we have popped 5 beans and they have all been female, yea!


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks nice and dank, should be a tasty smoke
Whatcha digging the trench for?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I didn't knew such a thing existed. LOL


A lot of supermarket jobs and restaurants require it for employment. I got mine cause I was going to start a Hot Dog Cart business.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

its a project my pops has got going on. i have no clue lol. The smell on the ganja is some of the best smelling herb ive ever encountered, its so fruity its nuts. hopefully it will stay through the dry an cure


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 30, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> its a project my pops has got going on. i have no clue lol. The smell on the ganja is some of the best smelling herb ive ever encountered, its so fruity its nuts. hopefully it will stay through the dry an cure


Pops sounds cool, he hasn't roped you in for some volunteer digging, when my old man is doing something he says come on give me a hand for an hour...a week later still digging


----------



## Grobda (Aug 30, 2013)

The one without obvious hairs is the Harlequin, hopefully she will be starting soon. Everything else is going good, first two are the bag seed plant, the others Kandy Kush. The photos are deceptive, these are tiny buds 

View attachment 2798127View attachment 2798128View attachment 2798129View attachment 2798130View attachment 2798131View attachment 2798132


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> its a project my pops has got going on. i have no clue lol. The smell on the ganja is some of the best smelling herb ive ever encountered, its so fruity its nuts. hopefully it will stay through the dry an cure


Jb I believe drying and curing properly can make or break your bud. Sounds like some bomb ass bud man, enjoy it.

Speaking of drying and curing, how or what methods do the growers with huge yields dry n cure?


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

my dads awesome man he doesnt even bother to ask me cause he thinks i dont do the job right hahaha, he see's i got my little project going on so he lets me be haaha. im a lazy ass lol.


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Jb I believe drying and curing properly can make or break your bud. Sounds like some bomb ass bud man, enjoy it.
> 
> Speaking of drying and curing, how or what methods do the growers with huge yields dry n cure?


Thanks brotha! ill try my hardest with the drying a curing. i got them in a completely dark room right now with a portable a/c unit thats running at 69 degrees, an a oscilating fan underneath them


----------



## fr3d12 (Aug 30, 2013)

My old man thinks I do everything ass ways also but he still takes my help, it's not too bad though, he's always been cool if I needed some money.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Thanks brotha! ill try my hardest with the drying a curing. i got them in a completely dark room right now with a portable a/c unit thats running at 69 degrees, an a oscilating fan underneath them


Do you mind if I come over and relax in that dark AC room. It's hot n humid as fuck here at my house. We been having major weather problems these last two weeks.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Aug 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> A lot of supermarket jobs and restaurants require it for employment. I got mine cause I was going to start a Hot Dog Cart business.


Cool. We don't really have that kind of thing down here, anyone can sell you food (or pretty much anything) anywhere. We do get some gnarly bugs and bacteria every now and then XD


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2013)

outdoor vs indoor........[video=youtube;wgkXYEYBfFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=wgkXYEYBfFk[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 30, 2013)

If I ever get to meet KMK we will be blazing to this song! I miss hearing form him and hope he is ok. 

[video=youtube;6IkLisCfVho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6IkLisCfVho[/video]


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 30, 2013)

I see people r like the Mendo Dope FRESH heres somethen else for your ears [video=youtube;UgzLfIXZbeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UgzLfIXZbeQ[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If I ever get to meet KMK we will be blazing to this song! I miss hearing form him and hope he is ok.
> ]


KMK is good people.....he is missed..........


----------



## Lemon king (Aug 30, 2013)

nice one Jbrown!! its been a nice journey to watch toes n all....but aint you got some more??.... think he does!!

p.s allot of autos seem to produce airy buds!!


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Aug 30, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Pops sounds cool, he hasn't roped you in for some volunteer digging, when my old man is doing something he says come on give me a hand for an hour...a week later still digging


Haha, fr3d12 me and you have the same old man I swear lol


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> nice one Jbrown!! its been a nice journey to watch toes n all....but aint you got some more??.... think he does!!
> 
> p.s allot of autos seem to produce airy buds!!


Hell ya i got some more danks awaiting! hahaha, ya that auto was pulled a little to early imo, i think hahaah. but fuck it. freebies are freebies


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Do you mind if I come over and relax in that dark AC room. It's hot n humid as fuck here at my house. We been having major weather problems these last two weeks.


Ya man Cruise on over, i think i can make room for you in my 4x4 bathroom. theres a nice seat in there to for you that flushes


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

http://youtu.be/Tz5Hx2Yqwas


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Aug 30, 2013)

I gotta try this Timewarp next season again. Man it smells so fukin good and looks really nice. Out of 10 seeds this was the only one to survive. Mutated ofcourse. Actually I had 2 others sprout but my wife put it in the front. I think the gardner knocked it over. Long story and it was really fuckin weird. HAHA

See the leaf? I did a cross reference on google images 
And i have the same thing i think. Or needs mag??  but looks nice!! oh and that white spot, bird shit.....i wiped it. Fuckin birds. At least they eat the locust. I saw one !!!


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I sprayed my outdoor plants today with BT, weather has been so fucking bad here and the humidity is awful. If it rains I will have to re-apply again.
> 
> Peace
> FM


So I guess you're spraying again tomorrow eh? lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2013)

*Girl Scout Cookies*


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2013)

My 9-5 office job


----------



## doublejj (Aug 30, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> *Girl Scout Cookies* View attachment 2798364


Beautiful! I'm so jelly.....I have a 2' gsc but I didn't get her in time to put out.........


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 30, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> My 9-5 office job  View attachment 2798425


You've got to respect a man who's got his priorities in order


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Aug 30, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> *Girl Scout Cookies* View attachment 2798364


holly hell Garden, I feel silly posting my dwarf compared to that, I am still shaking my head.


----------



## fumble (Aug 30, 2013)

Hell Yeah!!! I better be with you  They are both doing ok. Just living and loving and enjoying their freedom. 
Blast that shit!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRcXGHnNMu0





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> If I ever get to meet KMK we will be blazing to this song! I miss hearing form him and hope he is ok.
> 
> [video=youtube;6IkLisCfVho]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=6IkLisCfVho[/video]


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 30, 2013)

Joskins... you brought your dirty L.A worms up north to my house lol.. keep your L.A worms down there. i came back from vaction for 3 days and my veg plants were ate up by catipillars iv never even seen a catipillar before lol. those fuckers are by far worse than mites.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 30, 2013)

im glad iv seen what a catapillar is capable of.. lol when i grow my out door ill be ready those fuckers are crazy


----------



## Fantastik (Aug 30, 2013)

So my blue dreams are on a roll about 5 weeks flowering now and they look and smell good....however mites have officially made my plants their heaven... I have used neem oil and pyrethin foggers up until a couple weeks ago but I dont want to taint my buds. Any solutions or is it just damage control from here on? Heres a pic of my smallest plants top cola  they are all looking awesome I just hope the mites keep away awhile longer....(this is my first outdoor grow, I have had mites indoors but quickly eliminated them with foggers and never saw them again. I knew mites would come outdoors but holy shnikees.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 30, 2013)

Fantastik said:


> So my blue dreams are on a roll about 5 weeks flowering now and they look and smell good....however mites have officially made my plants their heaven... I have used neem oil and pyrethin foggers up until a couple weeks ago but I dont want to taint my buds. Any solutions or is it just damage control from here on? Heres a pic of my smallest plants top cola View attachment 2798576 they are all looking awesome I just hope the mites keep away awhile longer....(this is my first outdoor grow, I have had mites indoors but quickly eliminated them with foggers and never saw them again. I knew mites would come outdoors but holy shnikees.


give mighty wash a whirl


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 30, 2013)

ima dump all over my plants with avid and floramite up until i start to flower


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Joskins... you brought your dirty L.A worms up north to my house lol.. keep your L.A worms down there. i came back from vaction for 3 days and my veg plants were ate up by catipillars iv never even seen a catipillar before lol. those fuckers are by far worse than mites.


you done been shrunk...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 30, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> you done been shrunk...


i set off a pylithum fogger in there hoping that does the trick


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 30, 2013)

i know this is not a indoor thread but im going to ask anyway... so i have to tie my plants up everytime at about 4 to 5 weeks into flowering. they are a little under 3 feet tall. i hate tieing them up. i am wonder if a tomato trellis would work this late in the game or would it be a bitch to put each one on each plant??


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2013)

Have you tried the green tape wrap???? they sell green "tape" at hydro stores. I start at the bottom and xmas tree around starting from the bottom. Holding every branch to the main stalk. I'm sure I could find a pic if you need.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 30, 2013)

is it that green tape its thin?


----------



## jbrown3 (Aug 30, 2013)

ive found some spidermites myself a few weeks back and then i sprayed and brought 3000 ladie bugs into my garden, and let me tell you this havent had a problem since, ,even the aphids are gone, i mean not completely but damn near. Too bad they dont eat the bud worms cause thats my problem now


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Aug 30, 2013)

bad ass lady bugs are the shit. i just like them in general


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 30, 2013)

*
Scrog stretched pretty far already thinking about netting the top!*





*The Santa Banana doing pretty good!*


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2013)

Looking good toka.. I dig that santa banana


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 30, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> bad ass lady bugs are the shit. i just like them in general


 For sure... love them beni insects


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2013)

fumble said:


> Hell Yeah!!! I better be with you  They are both doing ok. Just living and loving and enjoying their freedom.
> Blast that shit!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRcXGHnNMu0


If you get a chance on FB or something, pass him my # please!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> For sure... love them beni insects


You guys hatch and raise your own Prey Mantis? I was going to buy them on Amazon for shits and giggles. Raise monsters and distribute them to Hydro stores and Nurseries.


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 31, 2013)

*A Friend i found today.*


----------



## TWS (Aug 31, 2013)

That's a big one .


----------



## TWS (Aug 31, 2013)

fumble said:


> Hell Yeah!!! I better be with you  They are both doing ok. Just living and loving and enjoying their freedom.
> Blast that shit!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRcXGHnNMu0


 Are you saying they are out ? I got his number. Gonna have to ride some dirtbikes with him.


----------



## TWS (Aug 31, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Joskins... you brought your dirty L.A worms up north to my house lol.. keep your L.A worms down there. i came back from vaction for 3 days and my veg plants were ate up by catipillars iv never even seen a catipillar before lol. those fuckers are by far worse than mites.


 How'd he do that ? from a cutting ? Those ain't La worms, Those Are IE worms and they are not as bad as the blue and red ones outta LA. Now, if you have the local mountain strain it's all over cept for the fat lady singing. LOL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i know this is not a indoor thread but im going to ask anyway... so i have to tie my plants up everytime at about 4 to 5 weeks into flowering. they are a little under 3 feet tall. i hate tieing them up. i am wonder if a tomato trellis would work this late in the game or would it be a bitch to put each one on each plant??


I go both ways....growing that is (indoor/outdoor) lol. I am using them bro, they work great. I believe I got them at Home Depot for like $2 each, I think 1.97 to be exact. I also use the green tape too, they sell rolls of it for $3.50 a roll at the local hydro store by my house. I will post some pic so you can see what I am talking about.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2013)

Here are the pics Mr.Sticky of those tomato screens, have you ever done a SCRoG before? Those are awesome for growing lots of buds in a small space.

Here they are right before going into Flowering


This is how they look now, they are done stretching. I like the little mini-screens!


Here is my Indoor Grow, I am growing in my bathroom, small but it works for me.


@TWS thanks for the hook up bro, I slept like a baby! I needed that bad!

Peace
FM


----------



## Shelby420 (Aug 31, 2013)

Fantastik said:


> So my blue dreams are on a roll about 5 weeks flowering now and they look and smell good....however mites have officially made my plants their heaven... I have used neem oil and pyrethin foggers up until a couple weeks ago but I dont want to taint my buds. Any solutions or is it just damage control from here on? Heres a pic of my smallest plants top cola View attachment 2798576 they are all looking awesome I just hope the mites keep away awhile longer....(this is my first outdoor grow, I have had mites indoors but quickly eliminated them with foggers and never saw them again. I knew mites would come outdoors but holy shnikees.



AzaMax. Works great at killing them and wont mess with the bud flavor. Not the cheapest stuff around by far but well worth the expense.


----------



## Carmarelo (Aug 31, 2013)

Y'all like Jack Herrera? Here she is at about 25 days flower. 



And some pink haired Romulan!


It's been an interesting season to say the least. A lot of work. Next year I will definitely go with fewer. My vortex has seemed to attracted some parasitic orange mites on the undersides of the leaves. I have sprayed twice, and they didn't even blink at it. I figured that with all the plants that have issues, I will make some cool coldwater hash with. Going to pick up one of those mini washing machines for rv's and give it a whirl!


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2013)

Yes sir  They got married before going in. Not sure if they have the same numbers or not. I don't call lol. I will pass along some hellos for you boys though 



TWS said:


> Are you saying they are out ? I got his number. Gonna have to ride some dirtbikes with him.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> AzaMax. Works great at killing them and wont mess with the bud flavor. Not the cheapest stuff around by far but well worth the expense.


What about those "Supermites" I keep hearing about in Cali?...supposedly these things are developing immunities.

http://www.gardensafe.com/products-and-solutions/insecticide/insecticidal-soap-insect-killer.aspx

This stuff kills on contact as well, and very cheap at Home Depot...only now they are beginning to pull stuff from shelves so I stocked up for winter.

Peace!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 31, 2013)

fumble said:


> Yes sir  They got married before going in. Not sure if they have the same numbers or not. I don't call lol. I will pass along some hellos for you boys though


Pass him my cell # or email please!


----------



## TokaLot (Aug 31, 2013)

TWS said:


> That's a big one .




*That's what she said! Lol..*


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 31, 2013)

Pic time, it's a love & hate kind of thing. You love to hear what others think of your girls but hate being such a pic whore while doing it...

Bud shots:






















Wannabe monsters, the lattice is just shy of 8ft










The alley of misfits


----------



## TWS (Aug 31, 2013)

This thread was specially made just for Pic whores like our selves. Look at Jozi.... He has no hard feelings...... Have a good weekend everyone. There is some exciting new news on the front lines of Marijuana. We are so close ! http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/30/banks-marijuana_n_3842526.html


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 31, 2013)

Bless it Be to the Ganja Growers, We are the future people! Beautiful Tree's wish I could just put the smell over to you guys!


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;_MiI4xAaw0c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MiI4xAaw0c[/video]


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 31, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i know this is not a indoor thread but im going to ask anyway... so i have to tie my plants up everytime at about 4 to 5 weeks into flowering. they are a little under 3 feet tall. i hate tieing them up. i am wonder if a tomato trellis would work this late in the game or would it be a bitch to put each one on each plant??


I hated trimming around it, lol. Trellis wouldn't be nearly as big of a bitch as meticulously tying up each branch and finding a place to properly support it from. The green tape would work, but I don't see it as being too much easier than twine.



MrStickyScissors said:


> Joskins... you brought your dirty L.A worms up north to my house lol.. keep your L.A worms down there. i came back from vaction for 3 days and my veg plants were ate up by catipillars iv never even seen a catipillar before lol. those fuckers are by far worse than mites.


Lol, TWS is right, they would be mountain caterpillars if anything. But not mine, I don't have any worms indoors at all, and haven't previously. Probably just a moth flying through your room trying to find the single tastiest clone in the room to lay eggs on, I can't help it if that Critical Yumboldt is by far the most delicious, lol. But when we fimmed it in your room, we had like 4 of us inspecting it and playing with it, there would be no way we missed seeing a giant batch of moth caviar.

Spray with Bacillus Thuringiensis, or BT, available anywhere with a garden section. I haven't seen more than a few chewed leafs so far this season on the outdoor, they can barely chew half a leaf before they get sick. I soak them with it every 2 weeks, and use Spinosad in between that.


----------



## Inc0gnito (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm northeast Just got alittle mold cause of this shitty weather
Had to walk around shaking every plant and looking through every inch took a good 2 hours 

And oh yea it just turned 4.20 aha  LightUpp
By me anyway


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2013)

The good thing about the green tape is that is is very giving. Meaning you can tie it tight, and as the branch grows, the tape will expand with it  These are awesome too: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Woodstream-Coropration-STEZ1-Stake-It-Easy-Tomato-Plant-Cage/25525753 You can tie your branches to it with the green tape. 



Jozikins said:


> I hated trimming around it, lol. Trellis wouldn't be nearly as big of a bitch as meticulously tying up each branch and finding a place to properly support it from. The green tape would work, but I don't see it as being too much easier than twine.
> 
> 
> Lol, TWS is right, they would be mountain caterpillars if anything. But not mine, I don't have any worms indoors at all, and haven't previously. Probably just a moth flying through your room trying to find the single tastiest clone in the room to lay eggs on, I can't help it if that Critical Yumboldt is by far the most delicious, lol. But when we fimmed it in your room, we had like 4 of us inspecting it and playing with it, there would be no way we missed seeing a giant batch of moth caviar.
> ...


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Aug 31, 2013)

Last day of August and the weather has been perfect for flowering. The only insects I'm seein' so far are dragon flies, butterflies and few leaf-eating grasshoppers.


----------



## fumble (Aug 31, 2013)

very nice Tomato Farmer


----------



## MojoRison (Aug 31, 2013)

Tomato has been holding out on us, that's one freak'n sweet garden


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 31, 2013)

I caught me a grasshopper but not until he chewed thru a side branch top and another side branch top little bastard! but he payed for it, WITH HIS LIFE! hahahaha


----------



## Inc0gnito (Aug 31, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Last day of August and the weather has been perfect for flowering. The only insects I'm seein' so far are dragon flies, butterflies and few leaf-eating grasshoppers.


I love your garden RIGHT out the back door thats what it is aha pretty ill, nice garden


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 31, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> Bless it Be to the Ganja Growers, We are the future people! Beautiful Tree's wish I could just put the smell over to you guys! View attachment 2799350View attachment 2799352View attachment 2799355


Looking good man, big ol bushes


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Aug 31, 2013)

just an update on my indoor/sunshine grow....the little sun whore is leaning over so much that I had to tie her up


----------



## biscuitkid (Aug 31, 2013)

thanks gboss I ran into some pm issues I just been pluckin the leaves, I gotta get some money for some greencure anybody used this thru-out flowering? its gettin nice n heavy im ready for some budsssssssss but other then that n a grasshopper here n there its stayin nice n green out there n packin on some weight can u believe it? tmw it first day of sep, now the bases r loaded its time to pack a homerunnnnnnnnnnn keep it growin guys!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Aug 31, 2013)

Chemdawg Iranian guerilla style up in Canada, I figured they'd be further along, haven't been out in a few weeks at this point so I didn't get to feed the biggest guy in awhile unfortunately.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 31, 2013)

Thought I'd share something from a little while ago that I thought was kind of funny.

My buddy and I are visiting a friend up north in San Ramon for the weekend. We went out a little while ago to get a few things from the store, and as we're driving back through the neighborhood I get a whiff of something skunky, about ten seconds later my buddy says "smells like a dead skunk..." Yeah, dollars to donuts someone's growing weed in their backyard up here.


----------



## 5150 (Aug 31, 2013)

Little vid for the weekend. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PR4n25UzsQ


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 1, 2013)

2014 mrstickyscissors is going to go big outside... fun in the sun!im talkin 10 footers all day ima put them out 4 feet tall 3 feet wide ima veg them under 1ks


----------



## bl8ant (Sep 1, 2013)

hey they look amazing! But i have to ask ...how do you control mold? I am growing outdoors organically no chem and only bio nutes...my grower friends spray their plants but there has to be another way...i have fans on them day and night on the small balcony high above the city streets where they live...and still i have found a few spots... i remove the whole stem they are on... ...luckily they were tiny ones...but what do you do?? with plants as dense as those? are you spraying?


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2013)

Kinda hard to show greenhouse pics, it's wall to wall bud with crawling room only, Spraying is a bitch.


----------



## gioua (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome looking plants TWS!


----------



## burner89 (Sep 1, 2013)

Cool temps and not enough food I think is what caused this. The darker green the plants are, the less purple they have. Anyway thought I would share. Feel free to leave any feedback. I am not sure if i should be concerned or not. Switching to a 15-30-15 fert next feeding.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 1, 2013)

looks good to me id smoke it! purple purple purple


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> Kinda hard to show greenhouse pics, it's wall to wall bud with crawling room only, Spraying is a bitch.


 "Jaw drops" your killllllin it, homerunnnnnnn props props props I would give u some rep but they wont let me so rep rep rep rep


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 1, 2013)

Very Nice TWS. That greenhouse looks like its gonna be clogged with dankness


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 1, 2013)

burner89 said:


> Cool temps and not enough food I think is what caused this. The darker green the plants are, the less purple they have. Anyway thought I would share. Feel free to leave any feedback. I am not sure if i should be concerned or not. Switching to a 15-30-15 fert next feeding.


Do you, or have you tried dropping your N when you flower?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice monsters TWS!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 1, 2013)

One thing is obvious, I still have a lot to learn. So I think I'll sit back, soak up the knowledge and try not to loosen any more teeth, seeing that my jaw hits the floor every time you guys post pics of your garden.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 1, 2013)

purple kush

lemon larry og x the third dimension

trichome machine


a bit behind everyone else


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2013)

Gypsy Nirvana busted http://globalnation.inquirer.net/84603/briton-wanted-for-drug-trafficking-in-us-nabbed-in-subic


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know much about the guy but I would imagine the tax payer dollars used to find, charge and prosecute him could be much better spent tackling the likes of the Mexican cartels who flood the US on a regular basis with hard drugs.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2013)

awesome tws........


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 1, 2013)

Thats me Halloween 1979. I was going through old picture of when I was young. lol

View attachment 2800548


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2013)

Sunday selfie...........


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2013)

Got Damn TWS!!! I am just in awe. Is that a Scrog on a Scrog? Nice 



TWS said:


> Kinda hard to show greenhouse pics, it's wall to wall bud with crawling room only, Spraying is a bitch.


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2013)

niice JJ!! Still rocking that carport.



doublejj said:


> Sunday selfie...........


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2013)

@ fumble, yea I guess, it was my last plant to go into flower, the stretch or growth once the first screen was full was huge, It started ripping up the plastic screen I used and if I would of just let it go it would of just turned back into a bush so I dropped a steel screen over her and tucked again. I think I got it now and should end up with the scrog effect I hope.


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Sunday selfie...........


 ahh ! I never get tired of seeing your gorgeous mug ! Your such a great person. Didn't you have a unmasked photo in T&T ? IE reason for masking ?


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Tried taking pictures this morning but the sun is too bright for my camera. 

Here's a white widow nug shot that came out.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 1, 2013)

I need me a digital camera my shitty ass phone camera aint cutting it, I look at yall like dammit I see that frosty nugs too! damn camera!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> ahh ! I never get tired of seeing your gorgeous mug ! Your such a great person. Didn't you have a unmasked photo in T&T ? IE reason for masking ?


You won't find pictures of my face & weed. If you can see my face, it's a fishing pic............


----------



## burner89 (Sep 1, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Do you, or have you tried dropping your N when you flower?


This is pretty much the first year growing. Gonna start using a 15-30-15. The plant with the most purple had grubs eating the bottom of the roots and was/is very light green and not that healthy lookin.It's pic #2. The first pic is of our biggest girls that we just repotted into 10g root pouches. I have tried to take it easy on the fertilizer. They all have some purpling.


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome TWS  They should have much better support now. You can also use bamboo stakes throughout the scrog to hold your kolas up - you gonna need them lol.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 1, 2013)

View from my kitchen window.


----------



## fumble (Sep 1, 2013)

that's what it's all about BigB! beautiful view


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey guys. The buds are getting some identity other than just the
Standard pre flower white hairs. I love that since I have a bunch of diff strains.

So the 3 picks. the frostiest bag seed bud so far. A shot of the jack herrer shrub Bush next to the Hollywood Kush baby. and a shot of one of the two 7 footers. this one has so many colas I haven't stopped and counted yet but I'm thinking 50


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 1, 2013)

burner89 said:


> This is pretty much the first year growing. Gonna start using a 15-30-15. The plant with the most purple had grubs eating the bottom of the roots and was/is very light green and not that healthy lookin.It's pic #2. The first pic is of our biggest girls that we just repotted into 10g root pouches. I have tried to take it easy on the fertilizer. They all have some purpling.


I'm guessing the purpling is just strain related, unless you have a severe P deficiency.
The light green could just be shock damage from the gnawing buggies.
I think after a few grows, or even just a couple, you'll find you have better results if you lower your N during flower, and just occasionally give a shot of veg nutes if necessary to keep them green.
I'll bet that 15-30-15 you mentioned is MG, am I right?
Honestly I think if you go with something like their liquid Flower and Veg food (2-7-7) you'll get just as good results, and not have to worry about overdoing it at full dosage.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 1, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> View from my kitchen window.


Hehe!, I take it you don't have company often?...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 1, 2013)

1 of 4 caramel candy kush taken today, had to cut it short due to people on horseback in the area. Thankfully, playing nature photographer covers my ass at all times.

TWS, I had to fertilize yet again...still having a few yellowing leaf issues. I still don't get it, even before I began amending that native soil was straight humus...mollisol. Yet here I am mid-flower feeding a 5-3-3 formula. Next trip I think I'll test PH.

Happy holiday to those in the U.S. and abroad!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2013)

that sux sun bizz.. that plant was nowere near done bro


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hehe!, I take it you don't have company often?...


Nope not really. I have everyone over right before the season starts and again right after so I don't get questions. Anyone who knows what I'm up to is a close friend who knows trying to rip here would be a very bad idea.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Nope not really. I have everyone over right before the season starts and again right after so I don't get questions. Anyone who knows what I'm up to is a close friend who knows trying to rip here would be a very bad idea.


awwww dude.. no one should know u grow and were u grow... maybe a wife... kids... family... no one else... even ur next door neighbors shouldn't know... maybe they've smelled things but they shouldn't str8up know u grow... even if ur in a med state withing legal limits and got like 30 guns lieing around..... its inviting trouble...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that sux sun bizz.. that plant was nowere near done bro


LOL's, what are you drinking today bro?.

That plant is right where I left it.

Peace!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 1, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> 1 of 4 caramel candy kush taken today, had to cut it short due to people on horseback in the area. Thankfully, playing nature photographer covers my ass at all times.
> 
> TWS, I had to fertilize yet again...still having a few yellowing leaf issues. I still don't get it, even before I began amending that native soil was straight humus...mollisol. Yet here I am mid-flower feeding a 5-3-3 formula. Next trip I think I'll test PH.
> 
> ...


ohhh I got u... u had to cut the phtography short due to people on horseback.. lolol not the actual plant...


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> awwww dude.. no one should know u grow and were u grow... maybe a wife... kids... family... no one else... even ur next door neighbors shouldn't know... maybe they've smelled things but they shouldn't str8up know u grow... even if ur in a med state withing legal limits and got like 30 guns lieing around..... its inviting trouble...


I understand your concern but without getting into specifics there is a very small group of people who I trust, very small. All family and like one other person who helps me in the garden at harvest time.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 1, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> I understand your concern but without getting into specifics there is a very small group of people who I trust, very small. All family and like one other person who helps me in the garden at harvest time.


Carport would help keep them out of sight.....


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 1, 2013)

TWS, were those elephantizer nug shots I saw? I should bust out my indoor girl and take pictures, she turned into a beautiful example of quality OG Kush.


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 1, 2013)

TWS right on you are way in budding looks really nice most of my plants are not even that far in.Good gardening man!


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 1, 2013)

So low I thought he was crash landing. Grabbed the camera started shooting, then all hell broke loose out front. 12 cop cars 15-18 cops. Thought I was fubar.

Flew around for 10-15 minutes. Got a couple of shots where he's looking right at me.

Low enough to feel the wash from the blades!!!!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 1, 2013)

MrStickyScissors and I just smoked some bowls. Cool dude, even bought some pizza and beers  Thanks man. That Romulan was pretty bomb. Now its nap time


----------



## 5150 (Sep 1, 2013)

Update time, No veg ferts just natural backyard soil with perlite mixed in. They been feed about 3 times for flower with Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom.


----------



## TWS (Sep 1, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> 1 of 4 caramel candy kush taken today, had to cut it short due to people on horseback in the area. Thankfully, playing nature photographer covers my ass at all times.
> 
> TWS, I had to fertilize yet again...still having a few yellowing leaf issues. I still don't get it, even before I began amending that native soil was straight humus...mollisol. Yet here I am mid-flower feeding a 5-3-3 formula. Next trip I think I'll test PH.
> 
> ...


 Looks like your staying in front of them though. They look great .


Jozikins said:


> TWS, were those elephantizer nug shots I saw? I should bust out my indoor girl and take pictures, she turned into a beautiful example of quality OG Kush.


 That was the Gogi og . She's frosty n fruity.


crossfade69 said:


> TWS right on you are way in budding looks really nice most of my plants are not even that far in.Good gardening man!


 Thanks man. You'll catch up.


5150 said:


> Update time, No veg ferts just natural backyard soil with perlite mixed in. They been feed about 3 times for flower with Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom.


 Great garden mang !


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 1, 2013)

It's been raining like hell all week down here, really pouring down. Luckily it don't rain for so long.
Went out to take some pics today, the whole day was pretty sunny for a change.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> So low I thought he was crash landing. Grabbed the camera started shooting, then all hell broke loose out front. 12 cop cars 15-18 cops. Thought I was fubar.
> 
> Flew around for 10-15 minutes. Got a couple of shots where he's looking right at me.
> 
> Low enough to feel the wash from the blades!!!!!!


Was that the shooting on Figueroa? Saw it on the News today.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 2, 2013)

Tws you the man!!!!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> Looks like your staying in front of them though. They look great .
> 
> That was the Gogi og . She's frosty n fruity.
> 
> ...


I dumped a bunch more Epsoma, with the plan of having to go back and water it in today...and then it rained over an inch last night!.

So now I can smoke baby back ribs all day, and drizella as well.


----------



## burner89 (Sep 2, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> I'm guessing the purpling is just strain related, unless you have a severe P deficiency.
> The light green could just be shock damage from the gnawing buggies.
> I think after a few grows, or even just a couple, you'll find you have better results if you lower your N during flower, and just occasionally give a shot of veg nutes if necessary to keep them green.
> I'll bet that 15-30-15 you mentioned is MG, am I right?
> Honestly I think if you go with something like their liquid Flower and Veg food (2-7-7) you'll get just as good results, and not have to worry about overdoing it at full dosage.


Ya you are right about the the MG lol, however they were started off on shcultz All purpose, 10-15-10, then a couple feedings of Plant Prod Ultimate 20-20-20. All feedings have been at about 1/2-3/4 strength with no signs of over feeding. I haven't seen that liquid MG product up here, those do look like good numbers for mid to late flowering though. Next year I am gonna stick with the Plant Prod line up. It's been compared to Jack's in the US.
They will get plenty of chances to show there colors, there's a frosting warning coming next week by the look of things. 
Here's a couple of pics of the the darkest green which still has some purpling on some bud sites


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 2, 2013)

And a few more pics of the indoor/outdoor kush enjoying morning sun:


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 2, 2013)

How quickly will the trichs change?

Do I check on a regular daily basis or is it best to check once a week?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How quickly will the trichs change?
> 
> Do I check on a regular daily basis or is it best to check once a week?


Once a week is usually good, until you approach your preferred milky/amber combo. Around then check daily. I personally like about 50/50.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 2, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Once a week is usually good, until you approach your preferred milky/amber combo. Around then check daily. I personally like about 50/50.


Have you noticed any change in the trichs post harvest. For instance, you harvest when 50/50 but when checked after the cure the % is more like 60/40.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2013)

I honestly haven't. It seems like trichs would quit any advancing after harvest, but I am not really sure.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 2, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How quickly will the trichs change?
> 
> Do I check on a regular daily basis or is it best to check once a week?


depending on the strain they can change pretty quick. my romulan changes within a days time towards the end


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Sep 2, 2013)

Donkey Dicks- Qrazy Train


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> Donkey Dicks- Qrazy Train


Oh man those are sexy.


----------



## TigerPops (Sep 2, 2013)

My first grow has been these plants grown from bag seed. Looking to harvest in a couple weeks.


----------



## Grobda (Sep 2, 2013)

Some shots from the deck today. The Harlequin finally started to flower! No photos of her (I feel obligated to wait until they are a little bigger) but here are some of the others.

View attachment 2801973View attachment 2801974View attachment 2801975View attachment 2801976


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2013)

Got damn Kevdogg! Now that's how you play on a tennis court


----------



## fumble (Sep 2, 2013)

If you have pain you will love that Harlequin. I got a bottle of Harlequin tincture and it is helping my leg pain quite a bit. No high from it, but def pain relief.



Grobda said:


> Some shots from the deck today. The Harlequin finally started to flower! No photos of her (I feel obligated to wait until they are a little bigger) but here are some of the others.
> 
> View attachment 2801973View attachment 2801974View attachment 2801975View attachment 2801976


----------



## Grobda (Sep 2, 2013)

fumble said:


> If you have pain you will love that Harlequin. I got a bottle of Harlequin tincture and it is helping my leg pain quite a bit. No high from it, but def pain relief.


Yeah, we get it from a local collective (buds and CBD capsules) and it does a much better job on keeping my wife's neuropathy related pain in check than anything else, even narcotics. As a recreational user I don't care for it as the psychoactive effects are minimal. At harvest I'm going to make butter from all the leaves as it is my understanding that they are loaded with CBD.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if using a Infrared LED Camera lights for outdoor security will the infrared lights penetrate to the plant keeping it awake during the night time? Any recommendations or help please, I am going to purchase a Surveillance System but want to make sure the lights dont hermi my plants or anything.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 2, 2013)

Grobda said:


> Yeah, we get it from a local collective (buds and CBD capsules) and it does a much better job on keeping my wife's neuropathy related pain in check than anything else, even narcotics. As a recreational user I don't care for it as the psychoactive effects are minimal. At harvest I'm going to make butter from all the leaves as it is my understanding that they are loaded with CBD.


Hey Grobda, I have had two neck surgeries and have some neuropathy in my right arm. Narcotics never touched that pain, the only thing that given me relief is cannabis. Also I like hard candies that are made with hash and those were a go too of mine for the past two years.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 2, 2013)

i think im gonna have to invest in that train kevdogg is that from seed? clone? that looks bomb lovin them fattys


----------



## Grobda (Sep 2, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> Hey Grobda, I have had two neck surgeries and have some neuropathy in my right arm. Narcotics never touched that pain, the only thing that given me relief is cannabis. Also I like hard candies that are made with hash and those were a go too of mine for the past two years.


All quality cannabis helps her to some extent but the Harlequin does a better job than anything else she has tried. Various medibles made with hash do a pretty good job for her as well. I tell you, I am so happy that getting her medical authorization has almost completely gotten her away from the narcotics, those things are simply no good for long term use.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 2, 2013)

Grobda said:


> All quality cannabis helps her to some extent but the Harlequin does a better job than anything else she has tried. Various medibles made with hash do a pretty good job for her as well. I tell you, I am so happy that getting her medical authorization has almost completely gotten her away from the narcotics, those things are simply no good for long term use.


Tru dat!! I was on over 10 meds at some point, I am now down to just nuerontin for my nerve issues. I hope to get off that one day, of I can. Narcotics are bad news! I am 46 and the prospect of having to be on pain meds the rest of my life scared me and I got my medical card so I can medicate naturally. Haven't had harlequin yet, working with some other local growers to obtain a high CBD strain.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Grobda said:


> All quality cannabis helps her to some extent but the Harlequin does a better job than anything else she has tried. Various medibles made with hash do a pretty good job for her as well. I tell you, I am so happy that getting her medical authorization has almost completely gotten her away from the narcotics, those things are simply no good for long term use.



I had 3 lower back surgeries and have used bud to get off all the narcotics for the most part. it truly is a wonder drug. Glad it's working for her pain.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> Donkey Dicks- Qrazy Train


Been a while since I've seen this strain...hee haw!.

Nice work.


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 2, 2013)

FUCKKKKK CATERPILLARS and there families, they all need to go extinct! fricking bastards SHAT all over my frostiest branch! i took my sweet ass time to put up the netting before flower and sprayed the shit out of them with BT and Neem, but nope they still managed to screw everything up. Bad day today, sorry for the cursing


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 2, 2013)

and this hot ass weather and humidity is killing me out in cali!


----------



## bmiller (Sep 2, 2013)

HELL THAT WAS IN MY DREAM LAST NIGHT! Those are DAMN PRETTY ! Hope to see the same in my grow room in about 6 months or 8! Not just in my dreams but in my LIFE/MY GROW ROOM OR BETTER YET "MY HARVEST !!



Sunbiz1 said:


> Been a while since I've seen this strain...hee haw!.
> 
> Nice work.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Man what a beautiful garden TWS! Wow! *


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 2, 2013)

Royal Queen Critical:



Royal Queen White Widow:



Blim Burn Mango:


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 2, 2013)

I've tried the smoke on that blimburn mango, and it was pretty bomb. Nice grow man


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 2, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> I've tried the smoke on that blimburn mango, and it was pretty bomb. Nice grow man


Thanks. The Mango was a freebie and when I looked up the background >>>>> Herer, Critical, AK-47 >>>>> I figured it would do. It's the smallest by far, but then, it wasn't really recommended for outdoors. It smells killer extra fruity!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2013)

Another day in the sun....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2013)

TWS the storm just left my area and is heading directly towards your house. The winds were massive and rain was coming down hard!!!! My whole frame of my outdoor grow got blown to shit. I was in the rain holding my side framing up while my friend was screwing in 2x4 for support. Fucking sucked! I thought my branches were going to snap it was so windy, the cage around my plant def supported her bigtime!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 2, 2013)

I added 3ft above the large plant so that all three house behind me can not see my grow now! I ordered a surveillance system so that should be coming in on Thursday or Friday. I also purchased 4 motion sensors from Harbor Freight today for their Labor Day Sale. 

View attachment 2802360

Peace
FM


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 2, 2013)

niceeeeee bro, i bet youll catch them pesky little porkchops redhanded


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 2, 2013)

That's gonna be a very green Fort Knox.[h=3][/h]


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I added 3ft above the large plant so that all three house behind me can not see my grow now! I ordered a surveillance system so that should be coming in on Thursday or Friday. I also purchased 4 motion sensors from Harbor Freight today for their Labor Day Sale.
> 
> View attachment 2802360
> 
> ...


Very nice, that should deter most rippers. +rep to not waiting and seeing what happens LOL Protect your patch bro


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice job Fmily, that will keep it out of sight.......I'm still gonna find you a carport.......


----------



## piatch (Sep 2, 2013)

I can see the light at the end of the greenhouse.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2013)

piatch said:


> View attachment 2802413View attachment 2802414View attachment 2802415I can see the light at the end of the greenhouse.


Awesome..........did you go pick up that free carport?


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 2, 2013)

No sleep September is here boys and girls....got sum new photos, check em out.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 2, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> No sleep September is here boys and girls....got sum new photos, check em out.
> 
> View attachment 2802424View attachment 2802426View attachment 2802425



You got that right. No sleep time.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2013)

5150 said:


> You got that right. No sleep time.


Sleepless in September...GB


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Another day in the sun.... View attachment 2802336


Beautiful...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Beautiful...


Thanks homie


----------



## TWS (Sep 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> TWS the storm just left my area and is heading directly towards your house. The winds were massive and rain was coming down hard!!!! My whole frame of my outdoor grow got blown to shit. I was in the rain holding my side framing up while my friend was screwing in 2x4 for support. Fucking sucked! I thought my branches were going to snap it was so windy, the cage around my plant def supported her bigtime!
> 
> Peace
> FM


 I was out in the desert at my new addiction. lots of fun. The kid out did me but that's to be expected. Just sprinkles out there but coming home there was mud in the roads. I can see no hint of a storm at home except for the neighbors fence on the lean. My grass/dirt isn't even wet. Musta missed me again besides for some wind.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 2, 2013)

come out you fucking outdoor grower crop some shit early get scared and cut some down allready


----------



## TWS (Sep 2, 2013)

u ok sticky ?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2013)

mrstickyscissors said:


> come out you fucking outdoor grower crop some shit early get scared and cut some down allready


wtf??? Lol


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 2, 2013)

thats what im saying ^^^ hahaha


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Sep 2, 2013)

@TWS plant is from seed


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 2, 2013)

hey everyone here, i need some opinions now. My Pops and i just got in a fat stupid ass argument over Organic Vs Hydro, but i dont really have any knowledge at all on hydro, so when hes trying to tell me how hydro this and hydro is that and how much better it is then organic it just pisses me off. Does anyone in here have experience with both and no which is the better way for quality? sorry to bring mine and my dads drama on here, im super new to the growing game and i want to know what to go with for my next indoor grow


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 2, 2013)

Latest updates. I got up on my roof for a few of the shots. I gotta say that I LOVE the smell of the cheese, Damn it has such a sweet fruity smell.


----------



## bmiller (Sep 2, 2013)

all these porn photos have given me the woody! Those are GEOEGOUS BUDS/PLANTS/BEAUTIFUL LADIES ! CAN'T WAIT TILL I CAN SHOW AND TELL, NOT TELL HA HA! "Not Brag, just Fact"




Shelby420 said:


> Latest updates. I got up on my roof for a few of the shots. I gotta say that I LOVE the smell of the cheese, Damn it has such a sweet fruity smell.
> 
> View attachment 2802505View attachment 2802506View attachment 2802507View attachment 2802508View attachment 2802509View attachment 2802510View attachment 2802511View attachment 2802512View attachment 2802513View attachment 2802514View attachment 2802515


----------



## piatch (Sep 2, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Awesome..........did you go pick up that free carport?


I did, and I've got another one on line.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 2, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> hey everyone here, i need some opinions now. My Pops and i just got in a fat stupid ass argument over Organic Vs Hydro, but i dont really have any knowledge at all on hydro, so when hes trying to tell me how hydro this and hydro is that and how much better it is then organic it just pisses me off. Does anyone in here have experience with both and no which is the better way for quality? sorry to bring mine and my dads drama on here, im super new to the growing game and i want to know what to go with for my next indoor grow


IDK myself bro, but you could talk to Prosperian and BEECH, (I'm sure there's a lot more guys here, but I'm comfortable with these two) between those two I think you could get a good view on both Organic and Hydro.


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 2, 2013)

im going to give them a pm right now, thanks man


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 2, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> im going to give them a pm right now, thanks man


This late, I think you won't hear back from them until morning, but they are good guys and will get back to you.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 2, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> hey everyone here, i need some opinions now. My Pops and i just got in a fat stupid ass argument over Organic Vs Hydro, but i dont really have any knowledge at all on hydro, so when hes trying to tell me how hydro this and hydro is that and how much better it is then organic it just pisses me off. Does anyone in here have experience with both and no which is the better way for quality? sorry to bring mine and my dads drama on here, im super new to the growing game and i want to know what to go with for my next indoor grow


For what I know, hydroponics replaces the medium from soil to a mineral based solution. Apparently, for the experienced grower (hydroponics are a bit complicated to master, but nothing out of the ordinary), it can present several advantages, as it requires total control of conditions (temps, nutrients, lights, ph and water levels, etc). 
For what I understand, the difference lays on the feeding regime, plant nutrients used in hydroponics are dissolved in the water and are mostly in inorganic and ionic form (Ionic inorganic compounds are solids at room temperature and usually form crystals, they have high melting points, and are soluble in water). There's no need for soil acting as a natural mineral reservoir.
However, there's organic hydroponics, but the nutrients (although organic in origin) require the existence of microorganisms in order to degrade organic fertilizer into inorganic nutrients. 

I've used organic, inorganic and spraying nutrients on my plants, and never had a problem with either, but I don't really think one is superior to the other regarding bud quality. The plant is gonna feed herself either way, and it's gonna grow. I think the quality depends on the grower.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2013)

piatch said:


> I did, and I've got another one on line.


Awesome. Are you paying attention FMILY?....this is how it's done!


----------



## TWS (Sep 2, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> @TWS plant is from seed


 Did I enquire about something I forgot ? Sounds important ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 2, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> hey everyone here, i need some opinions now. My Pops and i just got in a fat stupid ass argument over Organic Vs Hydro, but i dont really have any knowledge at all on hydro, so when hes trying to tell me how hydro this and hydro is that and how much better it is then organic it just pisses me off. Does anyone in here have experience with both and no which is the better way for quality? sorry to bring mine and my dads drama on here, im super new to the growing game and i want to know what to go with for my next indoor grow


 Your going to get this same answer no matter how many folks reply and my general opinion. Most folks unless you are a pot snob when Hydro is done right and flushed (another long story) can not tell the difference between good Hydro and good organic grown pot, taste or otherwise. Hydro will grow faster and finish faster but there are organic soil growers that grow just as well. Now you can have organic Hydro grows and synthetic soil grows so I'm not sure how firm this question stands. Now your going to get the "Hippies" that will say Synthetics , salts and left over metals will never even compare to pure TLO "true living organics" health, smoke, or taste wise. I really don't buy into that myself if once again if Hydro is done right. This might be a battle you'll never settle with your pops. Challenge him to a grow off. LOL I can tell you though, the DWC runs I have done grow way better than my soil grows by being in total control of what your plants needs are. Dwc has all so been one of the funniest things I have done. You should try both and make your own decision. I went back to soil because I can grow more different strains at a time and it doesn't need as much attention.When I find the strain or cut I love and get bored with soil, you can bet I will fire up the buckets again. Probably didn't help you much but this is a long on going battle of opinions.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> Your going to get this same answer no matter how many folks reply and my general opinion. Most folks unless you are a pot snob when Hydro is done right and flushed (another long story) can not tell the difference between good Hydro and good organic grown pot, taste or otherwise. Hydro will grow faster and finish faster but there are organic soil growers that grow just as well. Now you can have organic Hydro grows and synthetic soil grows so I'm not sure how firm this question stands. Now your going to get the "Hippies" that will say Synthetics , salts and left over metals will never even compare to pure TLO "true living organics" health, smoke, or taste wise. I really don't buy into that myself if once again if Hydro is done right. This might be a battle you'll never settle with your pops. Challenge him to a grow off. LOL I can tell you though the DWC runs I have done grow way better than my soil grows by being in total control of what your plants need.. Dwc has all so been one of the funniest things I have done. You should try both and make your own decision. I want back to soil because I can grow more different strains at a time and it doesn't need as much attention. I find the strain or cut I love and get bored with soil, you can bet I will fire up the buckets again. Probably didn't help you much but this is a long on going battle of opinions.


Excellent, Sharp advice...


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 2, 2013)

bro you definetly helped me out man, you and the other guy and i appreciate. It will have to be something i try myself like you said, its only way ill ever know


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> Your going to get this same answer no matter how many folks reply and my general opinion. Most folks unless you are a pot snob when Hydro is done right and flushed (another long story) can not tell the difference between good Hydro and good organic grown pot, taste or otherwise. Hydro will grow faster and finish faster but there are organic soil growers that grow just as well. Now you can have organic Hydro grows and synthetic soil grows so I'm not sure how firm this question stands. Now your going to get the "Hippies" that will say Synthetics , salts and left over metals will never even compare to pure TLO "true living organics" health, smoke, or taste wise. I really don't buy into that myself if once again if Hydro is done right. This might be a battle you'll never settle with your pops. Challenge him to a grow off. LOL I can tell you though the DWC runs I have done grow way better than my soil grows by being in total control of what your plants need.. Dwc has all so been one of the funniest things I have done. You should try both and make your own decision. I want back to soil because I can grow more different strains at a time and it doesn't need as much attention. I find the strain or cut I love and get bored with soil, you can bet I will fire up the buckets again. Probably didn't help you much but this is a long on going battle of opinions.


Kinda like the ever present "Flush or not to flush?" question.
At least he can get some opinions.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Sep 2, 2013)

first HDR attemptView attachment 2802695


----------



## doublejj (Sep 2, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> hey everyone here, i need some opinions now. My Pops and i just got in a fat stupid ass argument over Organic Vs Hydro, but i dont really have any knowledge at all on hydro, so when hes trying to tell me how hydro this and hydro is that and how much better it is then organic it just pisses me off. Does anyone in here have experience with both and no which is the better way for quality? sorry to bring mine and my dads drama on here, im super new to the growing game and i want to know what to go with for my next indoor grow


Bro, wading into this argument is like, "Is it better to be buried at sea or in the ground?......your dead either way! lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 2, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> first HDR attemptView attachment 2802695


 That's an awesome pic! My buddy plays around on his photo printer like this and comes up with some great pics.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks dude! i see people on instagram and found it really interesting. someone on there finally mentioned a program that they like at its called photomatix. fun to play with.


----------



## mitri4 (Sep 3, 2013)

TORR harvest


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

dont listen to these fools like tws  

hydro all day mannnn.....soil is for worms loooool


----------



## hoonry (Sep 3, 2013)

hmm, hydro vs soil? as much of a snob as I am, I appreciate the sentiment that it is largely up to the grower in how the final product turns out. however, the final product isn't as much of a concern to me as the methods use to collect and process these chemical fertilizers.


----------



## hoonry (Sep 3, 2013)

chemmy vs organic, hahaha, as much as I love the way indoor hydro looks, I prefer organic, soil grown herb. however, I agree with the sentiment that it is largely up to the grower in how the final product ends up. what is more concern to me is how these chemical fertilizers are collected and processed.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 3, 2013)

og kushsliver l.a.kosher kushl.a. womansour kushstacked kushpeace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 3, 2013)

Hydro or Soil, Indoor or Outdoor, Synthetics or Organic, I dont give a shit, as long as the weed gets me high!


----------



## TWS (Sep 3, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> dont listen to these fools like tws
> 
> hydro all day mannnn.....soil is for worms loooool


  Haha ! hey I gave Hydro a fair share of the floor. But if you really want to know ?   DWC rocks !


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 3, 2013)

tws said:


> Haha ! Hey i gave hydro a fair share of the floor. But if you really want to know ?   Dwc rocks !


yea boi tws knows lol


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey guys followed along awhile now so not new to the site but new to posting and pics jw if someone could explain to me how to upload pics from my iPhone it would be greatly appreciated. Nice grows to all lol really kinda jealous. In the north north central us and my plants seemed to just begin flowering. Worried I may have put them out to early or something. They were put in ground may 12 after a one month veg indoors. I was just reading somewhere that u should wait till after June 1st in these parts to put plants out. Strains are Crimea blue, and aurora indica. I have no grow buddies or anyone to turn to for advice so all feedback welcome and hello all on riu!


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2013)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Hey guys followed along awhile now so not new to the site but new to posting and pics jw if someone could explain to me how to upload pics from my iPhone it would be greatly appreciated. Nice grows to all lol really kinda jealous. In the north north central us and my plants seemed to just begin flowering. Worried I may have put them out to early or something. They were put in ground may 12 after a one month veg indoors. I was just reading somewhere that u should wait till after June 1st in these parts to put plants out. Strains are Crimea blue, and aurora indica. I have no grow buddies or anyone to turn to for advice so all feedback welcome and hello all on riu!


you have to enable full website usually found at the bottom of the home page on riu


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Sunni have you a crystal ball or something, you always seem to magically pop up when someone is having a problem
You must have a humongous subbed thread list


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 3, 2013)

rained hard here for the last two days.. came back to find a little bit of rott here and there.. what methods beside no rain and constant air movement do you guys prefer?


----------



## sunni (Sep 3, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Sunni have you a crystal ball or something, you always seem to magically pop up when someone is having a problem
> You must have a humongous subbed thread list


nope i hacve like 5 subbed threads i just can see everyones posts when they make them


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 3, 2013)

Scary looking spider on one of my green crack leaves. He was looking alive when I took the photo and now he's curled up and looks like he's dying. Could be couch lock.


----------



## fumble (Sep 3, 2013)

That would freak me the effff out! But then I'd be like, ok cool little guy, do your job 



FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Scary looking spider on one of my green crack leaves. He was looking alive when I took the photo and now he's curled up and looks like he's dying. Could be couch lock.View attachment 2803264View attachment 2803265


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 3, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Scary looking spider on one of my green crack leaves. He was looking alive when I took the photo and now he's curled up and looks like he's dying. Could be couch lock.View attachment 2803264View attachment 2803265


Yea, I've seen more bizarre insects with this grow than I ever have in my back yard. I guess it attracts certain bugs. The thing I don't like about this spider is that it has fangs or pinchers and it looks like they're meant to bite. I tried to google for red spiders and couldn't find another one like this. I'm going to be very careful when I harvest, that's for sure.


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 3, 2013)

That's an el Diablo!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope i hacve like 5 subbed threads i just can see everyones posts when they make them


Ha, I knew you were stalking me...j/k.


----------



## piatch (Sep 3, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> rained hard here for the last two days.. came back to find a little bit of rott here and there.. what methods beside no rain and constant air movement do you guys prefer?


Ive had some spots of mold also and I've cut out the infected area, but very carefully. Try not to disturb the spores. They will float around and continue the cycle. So cut out and bury infected matter. And then I have a spray bottle of "Serenade" that I apply to the surrounding area. I also spray the entire plant with Serenade about every other week to try to prevent but with this strain it is just going to be a continuing battle. Good luck. And wash your hands and whatever implements you use to cut out the mold. Don't want any cross contamination.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 3, 2013)

nuggz are coming


----------



## TWS (Sep 3, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> That's an el Diablo!


 OG ? lol That is a neat spider. Looks dangerous.


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 3, 2013)

sunni said:


> nope i hacve like 5 subbed threads i just can see everyones posts when they make them


I forgot ye Mod Gods have a different UI than the rest of mere mortals


----------



## burner89 (Sep 3, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Yea, I've seen more bizarre insects with this grow than I ever have in my back yard. I guess it attracts certain bugs. The thing I don't like about this spider is that it has fangs or pinchers and it looks like they're meant to bite. I tried to google for red spiders and couldn't find another one like this. I'm going to be very careful when I harvest, that's for sure.


That looks alot like the spider that bit Peter Parker!! If it has a blue underside, well the choice is up to you!


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey everyone.
A pic of my furthest along flower. Hairs turning orange so its prolly around 3-4 weeks in.
And the. A pic of the 2 neighbors that are
Furthest into flower out of all my ladies


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 3, 2013)

TWS said:


> OG ? lol That is a neat spider. Looks dangerous.


It doesn't mean og ahah, Spanish for "the devil"


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 3, 2013)

And georgina aka Christmas tree lol I no longer doubt shell yield a lb. She's about 2 solid weeks into flower and she's gonna have some hugee colas

So this and one other plant I see roots @ the top of the dirt where I water. And there all over. Nice white
Roots looking like worms lol. Never seen that b4. Why so many roots @ the surface? Ik I can add dirt I just dont
Know why its happening lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 3, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> It doesn't mean og ahah, Spanish for "the devil"


 LOL, I know that. I was joking about the plant being El Diablo OG or the spider for that much...... Diablo OG. lol


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 3, 2013)

ahhhh i see hahaaha my bad hahaha. Diablo Og it is!


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Sunni. Any advice on why my plants didn't begin to flower until late August. Is that pretty normal. The attitude said end of sept finish so I figured late July early August start. Is it because I started too early? Or different region than most. Haven't found any growers near me to check but I guess I don't really tell anyone I grow. Only pinky fingernail sized buds half way through the first week of sept. it will more than likely freeze by the end sept beginning of oct so I'm a little nervous. Any response appreciated thanks


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Thanks Sunni. Any advice on why my plants didn't begin to flower until late August. Is that pretty normal. The attitude said end of sept finish so I figured late July early August start. Is it because I started too early? Or different region than most. Haven't found any growers near me to check but I guess I don't really tell anyone I grow. Only pinky fingernail sized buds half way through the first week of sept. it will more than likely freeze by the end sept beginning of oct so I'm a little nervous. Any response appreciated thanks


Outdoor flowering is all about the photoperiod, here in Ireland mine haven't even started showing pistils yet.


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 3, 2013)

i have 3 outdoor right now and 2 were planted in the end of may and flowered late july, and the other was planted in end of june and flowered late august, so i think it has to do with planting time, they need to mature up i guess


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 3, 2013)

photoperiod too tho no doubt


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 3, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> photoperiod too tho no doubt


You get the info you wanted bro?
Do you veg your plants at all indoors before you put them out? Or just throw them out when you want to start them?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 3, 2013)

Blitzedgrowkid08 said:


> Thanks Sunni. Any advice on why my plants didn't begin to flower until late August. Is that pretty normal. The attitude said end of sept finish so I figured late July early August start. Is it because I started too early? Or different region than most. Haven't found any growers near me to check but I guess I don't really tell anyone I grow. Only pinky fingernail sized buds half way through the first week of sept. it will more than likely freeze by the end sept beginning of oct so I'm a little nervous. Any response appreciated thanks


I've asked this question too, cause I live near the equator and got curious about those estimated flowering times they put on brand seeds. I asked this d00d that mods over the sensi forum, if that estimation could be applied to where I live, or if it was strictly for northern growers (states or europe). For what I recall, depending on where you live, those estimations mean shit. You gotta plan ahead, by knowing how seasons and the sun changes around your growing area. 
My plants are barely flowering by now, I'll be harvesting in december, or november at the soonest.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 3, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I've asked this question too, cause I live near the equator and got curious about those estimated flowering times they put on brand seeds. I asked this d00d that mods over the sensi forum, if that estimation could be applied to where I live, or if it was strictly for northern growers (states or europe). For what I recall, depending on where you live, those estimations mean shit. You gotta plan ahead, by knowing how seasons and the sun changes around your growing area.
> My plants are barely flowering by now, I'll be harvesting in december, or november at the soonest.


I believe the estimate given by breeders is under optimal controlled conditions which they will most likely not disclose, but outdoors, for instance, at the beginning of May, I put out a Sour D and a Purple Kush that had both been vegged for 60 days into 15+ hrs of light per day, along with a bagseed cutting.
All 3 started to throw pistils after about 3 weeks, but then the Diesel started to reveg and the other two continued to flower, although very slowly.
It all depends on the plant, but I think anywhere close to 14 hrs. is low enough to start it flowering.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 3, 2013)

I started my 7 outdoor babies within weeks of each other
And still I have some that are 3-4 weeks into flower and some that are 1-2
Weeks in. In maturity, strain, conditions
That will affect ur flower time


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, fellow outdoor growers, with waaayyyy more experience than I. So my girls all have super compact soil, watering takes forever to allow it to absorb and then soak more in. Is there something I can do, would it be stupid of me to poke some holes down in her soil? Totally guessing here! Thanks all.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 3, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> Hello, fellow outdoor growers, with waaayyyy more experience than I. So my girls all have super compact soil, watering takes forever to allow it to absorb and then soak more in. Is there something I can do, would it be stupid of me to poke some holes down in her soil? Totally guessing here! Thanks all.


You don't give any details, so I have no way of knowing if they might just be rootbound, but if you just didn't add any perlite to your soil before planting, yes, poking holes with a screwdriver or BBQ skewer will help for a while.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 3, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> You don't give any details, so I have no way of knowing if they might just be rootbound, but if you just didn't add any perlite to your soil before planting, yes, poking holes with a screwdriver or BBQ skewer will help for a while.


Hey Bakatare, sorry for the lack if details, must have been that Medibles! Anyway they are in 10 gallon pots planted with happy frog, no perlite. Hey, complete noob to outdoor just threw them don't not thinking they would blow up as big as they did.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 3, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> Hey Bakatare, sorry for the lack if details, must have been that Medibles! Anyway they are in 10 gallon pots planted with happy frog, no perlite. Hey, complete noob to outdoor just threw them don't not thinking they would blow up as big as they did.


OK, just guessing, but in 10 gal. pots, and you're vegging, I'm going to say they are building a strong rootball, so just be patient.
Pics ALWAYS help with opinions/ suggestions though.
**NOTE** I usually try to put at least 30-35% Perlite with my soil.
I usually germ my seeds in a Solo cup, then to a 1 gal. pot, then to a 5 gal.
Granted, after the first few weeks of flowering, some always seems to float to the top, LOL.
The 5 gal. has always been enough for me, vegging up to 30 days, but the ones I have going now, I vegged for 60 days, so I'm gonna wait and see how this works out in the 5'er.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 3, 2013)

ummm not vegging, we are about a 3-4 weeks into flower, we started them late.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Sep 3, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> View attachment 2803683View attachment 2803685View attachment 2803682
> 
> 
> ummm not vegging, we are about a 3-4 weeks into flower, we started them late.


LOL, OK, more info..........
That big bro, I'm gonna say they will get rootbound if they are not already, but 3-4 weeks into flower, you won't see a lot of foliage growth, just bud development.
BTW, very nice.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 3, 2013)

We just stopped stretching about 2 weeks ago. They just started really packing there buds in, like I said totally new to outdoors.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 3, 2013)

After a weekend trip up north, I came back last night to find buds starting to form on my Super Lemon Haze. I've been waiting for this since she started stretching, growing about an inch a day and topping out at 7'6".

I'll try to get some pics. I've been seriously lagging on that.


----------



## BigNinjaFoo (Sep 3, 2013)

A Washington state update. First year outdoor


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 3, 2013)

Where is the fast forward button to move time ahead 40 days???



Its been really hot these last few days and the forecast looks hotter for the weekend. This heat is pissing me off!

Peace
FM


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

today here there are 12 hours and 50 minutes of light, if my sativas dont start flowering buy the 23 when it will be 12 hours of light, im gana ripe them from the ground


----------



## hoonry (Sep 4, 2013)

hey f.m.i.ll.y. I hear ya - I hate the heat too - but I bet yer plants like it better than the cold. I'll take too hot over too cold any day!


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone ever mix neem oil with BT?


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Anyone ever mix neem oil with BT?


what is BT? Bacillus thuringiensis? if so then yeah


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 4, 2013)

hexthat said:


> what is BT? Bacillus thuringiensis? if so then yeah


You're right, Bacillus Thuringiensis.
Do they mix ok and keep their effectiveness?


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

i should have put these seedlings in the ground sooner


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> You're right, Bacillus Thuringiensis.
> Do they mix ok and keep their effectiveness?


yeah dude thats a soil bactria they can take a beating, its Bt not BT...


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

ive been spraying Bacillus subtilis weekly since PK been flowering, hopefully it will prevent molds/rots cause PK is so dense ive never got the top nuggs to finish outdoors, this is the first year trying this, a grower i have high respect for says thats how he gets it to not mold


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 4, 2013)

hexthat said:


> yeah dude thats a soil bactria they can take a beating, its Bt not BT...


I never noticed that before RE: initials.
Thanks


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

Purple kush

Lemon Larry OG


Larry OG is rather disappointing i was thinking it would be way more frosty, it does a lot better indoor or shaded out.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 4, 2013)

hexthat said:


> Purple kush
> View attachment 2804179
> Lemon Larry OG
> View attachment 2804180
> ...


Beautiful, healthy looking plants. Not sure if you're going organic or not, but try some Bud Candy, it might help secrete more sugars.


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 4, 2013)

im in the same position man. FUCK CATERPILLARS! lol they made me lose a lot of money and a lot of bud. worst pest ever


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 4, 2013)

Guard dog #7


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Guard dog #7  View attachment 2804256


I love birds man! Beautiful Conure! I want a African Grey so bad, very intelligent birds.

Hey doublej is this too much? Would I be able to use this with that cover or would I have to tear it all off? I like it and looks good but not sure if that cover is too much or not. Let me know please!http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/for/4022357117.html


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 4, 2013)

kosher got hitView attachment 2804259fuck it removed the bud and move on. peace


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Anyone ever mix neem oil with BT?


I asked about 2 or 3 pages ago, dont do it. Spray neem first wait a few days then BT next. Unless you are having caterpillars or worms then do BT first. TWS said he done it and notice the worms were still there so maybe the neem does something to the bacteria of the BT.

Peace
FM


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I asked about 2 or 3 pages ago, dont do it. Spray neem first wait a few days then BT next. Unless you are having caterpillars or worms then do BT first. TWS said he done it and notice the worms were still there so maybe the neem does something to the bacteria of the BT.
> 
> Peace
> FM


after eating the bactria it takes up to two weeks just for them to die


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I asked about 2 or 3 pages ago, dont do it. Spray neem first wait a few days then BT next. Unless you are having caterpillars or worms then do BT first. TWS said he done it and notice the worms were still there so maybe the neem does something to the bacteria of the BT.
> 
> Peace
> FM


I found some brown/grey moths walking about the top of the soil yesterday and when tying a large branch that had partially come away from the stem I caught glimpse of some sort of small red insect, I squished it and it left a red spot of blood like if you touched a red marker on a piece of paper, I've never had spidermites so don't know if that is what I have or whether it's one of the many types of harmless insects I've seen online.
Can't see any signs of mites or damage on the leaves so I thought I might try and kill two birds with the one stone.
I'll take your advice then and just spray the neem tonight, if it is mites they have to take priority


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

hexthat said:


> after eating the bactria it takes up to two weeks just for them to die


I would say 2 to 3 days. At least thats what happened with my plant. They get real bad tummy aches real quick. Either way they are every outdoor growers nightmare! I fucking hate caterpillars.

Peace
FM


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I would say 2 to 3 days. At least thats what happened with my plant. They get real bad tummy aches real quick. Either way they are every outdoor growers nightmare! I fucking hate caterpillars.
> 
> Peace
> FM


i guess around here we got Bt resistant caterpillars, most likely from all that monsanto crops grown here in cali 
and the fact that everyone uses Bt

even monsanto says shit gets resistant to it 
http://www.monsanto.com/newsviews/Pages/india-pink-bollworm.aspx


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Ya man I did Bt and neem sprays for like 5 weeks straight and covered my crops with netting but nopeeeee there still there shittting away fucking everything up


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 4, 2013)

hexthat said:


> i guess around here we got Bt resistant caterpillars, most likely from all that monsanto crops grown here in cali
> and the fact that everyone uses Bt
> 
> even monsanto says shit gets resistant to it
> http://www.monsanto.com/newsviews/Pages/india-pink-bollworm.aspx


I found a couple tiny caterpillars today on my cheese. Had to cut a nug out due to one. I had just sprayed with Bt this morning as well. I also found these in my garden
This ones name is Ethel  and this two working on making a family i decided to name Ricky and Lucy.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 4, 2013)

safer on monday thuricide on thursday


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 4, 2013)

*Im still Clean and Clear of those lil fuckerz!*

*This is the first year not having to spray YaY lol!!*

*Netting from the start is the way to go!
*


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 4, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Im still Clean and Clear of those lil fuckerz!*
> 
> *Netting from the start is the way to go!
> *View attachment 2804357View attachment 2804358


Were did you find your netting so big?


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 4, 2013)

*I had to weave it together..

240ft of weaving lol.

*


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 4, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I had to weave it together..
> 
> 240ft of weaving lol.
> 
> *View attachment 2804362View attachment 2804363


Damn nice work! I was thinking of trying to sew it with a piece of fabric to help reinforce it for next year.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;MalBsoBcYbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=MalBsoBcYbo[/video]


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 4, 2013)

*For sure i go out and smash the eggs every so often i will try and get a pic sometime.*


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 4, 2013)

That's a huge moth indeed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

I wonder if putting moth balls in a box or something near the plants outdoors? Think that would deter them from coming near the plants? Anyone?


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I wonder if putting moth balls in a box or something near the plants outdoors? Think that would deter them from coming near the plants? Anyone?


Not sure if it's keeping them away or not but I've used them for other critters and though I have butterflies and moths, both stay away from my plants. Just can't say for sure that it's the moth balls.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I wonder if putting moth balls in a box or something near the plants outdoors? Think that would deter them from coming near the plants? Anyone?


I'd try it just for the hell of it. And if it works, awesome.


----------



## diet coke (Sep 4, 2013)

Well its been 2 months since I checked on the white widow is flowering again lol(she flowered when I put her out in March)

She is about 6'5 (2m) tall but the first 3 feet is stem. Much more sativa in the dinafem white widow compared to seedsman white widow which was mostly indica. 

Today was 97 outside and has been for a month with no rain and most of the big fan leaves are gone in an effort to conserve water by the plant. I gave her a gallon of water today and when I planted her, other than that nothing. I'll go back in six weeks to harvest. 
pics taken with new phone so not sure how they will look


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 4, 2013)

I might do it too Mojo and socal


----------



## hexthat (Sep 4, 2013)

PK row

mini patch


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 4, 2013)

So who wants to celebrate harvest with a Open Show & Tell 2013 camping trip??

Lot's of places here on the mountain, even in late October Lake Gregory and Crestline aren't too bad. I've been dying to go to the 420 BBQ at Camp Far West in Sac, but can never make it happen, so I figure I'll get you guys to come to me, since I live in a wilderness area now, lol. Bring your buds, bring your cuts, bring your beans, bring your hash, and a big ass trailer too! We'll be sharing, barbequing, and drinking. Who's in?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> So who wants to celebrate harvest with a Open Show & Tell 2013 camping trip??
> 
> Lot's of places here on the mountain, even in late October Lake Gregory and Crestline aren't too bad. I've been dying to go to the 420 BBQ at Camp Far West in Sac, but can never make it happen, so I figure I'll get you guys to come to me, since I live in a wilderness area now, lol. Bring your buds, bring your cuts, bring your beans, bring your hash, and a big ass trailer too! We'll be sharing, barbequing, and drinking. Who's in?


what's the hold-up with coming to CFW bbq?....We will prob hold another BBQ in Dec..... Many of the growers up here will still be trimming buds thru Thanksgiving. Camp Far West is a great place to have a bbq. Centrally located in central Cali, so many people can make it from North & South.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 4, 2013)

doublejj said:


> what's the hold-up with coming to CFW bbq?....We will prob hold another BBQ in Dec..... Many of the growers up here will still be trimming buds thru Thanksgiving. Camp Far West is a great place to have a bbq. Centrally located in central Cali, so many people can make it from North & South.


Lol, yeah, I was figuring a lot of people would still be trimming still, but after late October it's too cold to camp up here and I was really hoping I could get away with being lazy. You know, having my cake and eating it too, lol. But I'm dying to go to the CFW BBQ, I just always end up having work I can't get out of or flopping broke. With my outdoor crop this year and the way my indoor has been killing it I shouldn't have any problems with money. My new job is pretty damn flexible, I don't mind half the pay if it means I don't have to be miserable at work every day, funny how that works. Hopefully I'll be able to make it, because whether or not we do a meet and greet down here, I want to attend! You going to roast another pig?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 4, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Lol, yeah, I was figuring a lot of people would still be trimming still, but after late October it's too cold to camp up here and I was really hoping I could get away with being lazy. You know, having my cake and eating it too, lol. But I'm dying to go to the CFW BBQ, I just always end up having work I can't get out of or flopping broke. With my outdoor crop this year and the way my indoor has been killing it I shouldn't have any problems with money. My new job is pretty damn flexible, I don't mind half the pay if it means I don't have to be miserable at work every day, funny how that works. Hopefully I'll be able to make it, because whether or not we do a meet and greet down here, I want to attend! You going to roast another pig?


Let me know if I can help you make the next bbq, we had a lot of fun. Pig roast, depends on how many people are attending, that would be fun. Wait a minute, if you make it to the bbq this time, who are we gonna talk about all day?lol!....see you there.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 5, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Let me know if I can help you make the next bbq, we had a lot of fun. Pig roast, depends on how many people are attending, that would be fun. Wait a minute, if you make it to the bbq this time, who are we gonna talk about all day?lol!....see you there.


Bahahaha, I'm just going to assume I'm so talked about because everyone likes me and thinks I'm super cool. I'll let you know for sure though. You know, we could talk about TWS or Sticky Scissors, I got the dirt, haha.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Bahahaha, I'm just going to assume I'm so talked about because everyone likes me and thinks I'm super cool. I'll let you know for sure though. You know, we could talk about TWS or Sticky Scissors, I got the dirt, haha.


again! lol


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Sep 5, 2013)

long as my bitches love me


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys

Georgina the Christmas tree still growing like crazy. Soo many colas
Looks like 3 plants when u look @ the stock.

One of my colas swelling up. 

And a shot of my frostiest plant so far.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 5, 2013)

All things considered I'm proud of the little garden I've produced this year, some pics I took this morning...you know to whore it up a little 

First the buds
View attachment 2805615View attachment 2805616View attachment 2805618

Top cola of the one plant I didn't FIM, she's close to 8ft now, #1 is without flash and #2 is with to show the bud clearer


----------



## bmiller (Sep 5, 2013)

MADVILLAIN.CA said:


> long as my bitches love me


YES those are BEAUTIFUL Ladies and healthy! Perfect setting in your garden, I love the chair! Set and watch my Ladies Grow! Good Life Brother! I Salute you.


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2013)

doublejj said:


> what's the hold-up with coming to CFW bbq?....We will prob hold another BBQ in Dec..... Many of the growers up here will still be trimming buds thru Thanksgiving. Camp Far West is a great place to have a bbq. Centrally located in central Cali, so many people can make it from North & South.


BBQ? did I hear bbq? Pig roast yes please!!! So can't wait! Jozi, so hope you can make it




I will be bringing this ...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> BBQ? did I hear bbq? Pig roast yes please!!! So can't wait! Jozi, so hope you can make it  I will be bringing this ...


it will only let me 'like' this once!......like, like, like, like........!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 5, 2013)

bbq i gotta go slap a few people. just a few


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> So who wants to celebrate harvest with a Open Show & Tell 2013 camping trip??
> 
> Lot's of places here on the mountain, even in late October Lake Gregory and Crestline aren't too bad. I've been dying to go to the 420 BBQ at Camp Far West in Sac, but can never make it happen, so I figure I'll get you guys to come to me, since I live in a wilderness area now, lol. Bring your buds, bring your cuts, bring your beans, bring your hash, and a big ass trailer too! We'll be sharing, barbequing, and drinking. Who's in?


Sounds like a good time.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 5, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> bbq i gotta go slap a few people. just a few


........Note to self: remember to wear someone else's name tag!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 5, 2013)

The girls keep on chugging along


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 5, 2013)

*OK Guys and Gals here is my GSC one is a smaller one i put out later and one is the mother i put out, The mother is flowering harder then the younger one.*


*This is the Smaller GSC not as far into flower as the mother.
*




*If you look closely at this pic below you can see a spider on the plant.*





*My Mother GSC that i put out this year.*


----------



## willisbrow (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is my little outdoor fun.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 5, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> The girls keep on chugging along   View attachment 2805894


Lol garden boss. i hope u have a shit ton of vacation time @ work cuz its gonna take u all of november to 
trim haha.

dude. so sweet. ur prolly gonna have a righteous harvest party. i love harvest partys.

The Open show and tell BBQ sounds pimp too. im sure theyll be DElICOUS fresh buds there
but since all u bastids are on the west coast. i guess ill cook a hotdog and smoke an L and
be there in spirit lol. why dont all u guys come to the east coast


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 5, 2013)

My Outdoor SCRoG is packing it on now. Those spots are not PM or Mold, just the sun shining through the sun shade material. 



Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2013)

Ummm...WoW!!! I would so love to meander through that forest. 


Garden Boss said:


> The girls keep on chugging along   View attachment 2805894


----------



## fumble (Sep 5, 2013)

FM...I am so jealous! Wish I could have done that this year. Looking outstanding


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 5, 2013)

garden boss or ganga boss....looks like xmas is going to be nice for you this year!!!


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Looking real nice.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 5, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> The girls keep on chugging along   View attachment 2805894


Thats just a thing of beaty! I'm in AWWWW


----------



## itsmedicine777 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well howdy friends, I have been reading this site all summer & finally registered b I have some questions. 1st year ever really trying to grow. Ive been going by the book, if you will, & I think its going great but not sure. Heres some pics. 4 days ago? I read so I used 2 tablspns of molasses last night. So how does this look and any suggestions? So I can pass it on to "the guy" who has this growing". Thanx Id appreciate any input"


----------



## itsmedicine777 (Sep 5, 2013)

I am as well friend! Congrats!


----------



## itsmedicine777 (Sep 5, 2013)

After seeing the pics at the top, maybe it's on schedule. But Me Ganja's are off the chain"! LIl help, pics two posts up? PS Thank you all, for the help Ive been getting all summer!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 5, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> The girls keep on chugging along   View attachment 2805894


The inner child in me wants me to throw my hands up, run as fast as I can straight through this patch, all the while yelling "Wheeeeee!!!!!!"

Seriously, I want to hang this picture over my bed.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 5, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> The girls keep on chugging along   View attachment 2805894


 The Alien Ship has landed...hahaha looks something out of this world, looks great! HOMERUN hahahaha


----------



## Urhighness88 (Sep 6, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> The girls keep on chugging along   View attachment 2805894Is this another one of your gardens boss? Or is this the same one from your avatar?


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> The inner child in me wants me to throw my hands up, run as fast as I can straight through this patch, all the while yelling "Wheeeeee!!!!!!"
> 
> Seriously, *I want to hang this picture over my bed*.


oi oi ganja boss any chance of a few poster shots before harvest......anyone else remeber these pre-flower....tending to them must be full time


----------



## GreenSkrillex (Sep 6, 2013)

this is my stuff


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the love everyone. It's been an awesome year so far. Tending to this is my full time job, and they have been eating better than me this summer  Cant wait to see the difference in 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

poster piks???


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Thanks for the love everyone. It's been an awesome year so far. Tending to this is my full time job, and they have been eating better than me this summer  Cant wait to see the difference in 5-6 weeks.


So what army have you retained to trim all that?.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 6, 2013)

jesus i am not worthy garden boss that's some epic green you got there, i was going to post pics but i must surrender to my urges after that picture you posted.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 6, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So what army have you retained to trim all that?.


 I volunteer!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 6, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> jesus i am not worthy garden boss that's some epic green you got there, i was going to post pics but i must surrender to my urges after that picture you posted.


 You better not surrender  This isn't a competition buddy  @Lemon King, whats a poster pic? Like going to Kinkos? or just blow up full size on here? @sunbiz Just me and the wife and hopefully we are going to get a Twister.


----------



## 215caligrown (Sep 6, 2013)

Heres a picture i took today of my beautiful sugar dipped bud View attachment 2807074View attachment 2807076


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 6, 2013)

i mean getting some proper great pickys of then maybe a pro photographer then upload them on here so i can print it n hang it for free!!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Had to do some watering today, will be glad when this outdoor thing comes to a close. I've learned some new things, while cannabis can exist and outperform native plants...they still need a fair amount of space early in veg. I had some stretch issues, and it happens real fast. Now I know how some of you get those nice round looking, manicured shrubs. I have another site that is more open, wide open in fact...and those are much fuller. Perhaps I'll haul the camera out there when I chop.

Happy weekend!


----------



## Grobda (Sep 6, 2013)

2 inches of rain overnight, 90% humidity outside. I hope the large oscillating fan and box fan on my deck helps, i know the covering does! Edit: I got a couple of IMs about how the covering was made, just some pieces of PVC fastened with a single screw to the bottom of the roof, bent down then wire tied to trellis on deck rail through a hole drilled in the PVC. The 6 mil plastic was folded over several times at the top then fastened underneath with heavy staples through cut up milk cartons for stability. Same deal at the bottom as far as fastening goes.





Bag Seed tops and detail shot, getting frosty?


Kandy Kush top and closer bud shot

 

Harlequin buds, about a week in to flowering


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 6, 2013)

Alllright been a while got some frosty for yah tho wwxcritical can't wait for her to rippen... Keep it frosty RUI


----------



## Steadysmokin23 (Sep 6, 2013)

1st time grower how does she look?View attachment 2807242


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 6, 2013)

Steadysmokin23 said:


> 1st time grower how does she look?View attachment 2807242View attachment 2807247


Maybe it's just the light but it's looks a little nitrogen rich in the first picture.
She don't too bad at all, sorry I should have said that the first time.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 6, 2013)

Good buds of mine


----------



## helheim (Sep 6, 2013)

hello!

firstly, i started my girls in april, in my room next to my window. plain old dirt from my garden and some light. moved em outdoors after the last frost in may, and other than trying to obtain the 4 colas, i have done absolutely zero pruning.

i am curious about how you go about achieving a double harvest. my ladies are just starting to get all crystally and right now they are just starting to swell up, after having been in flower for about 3.5 weeks now.

my concern is that i may fuck up the harvest if i trim too much when i go to take the top colas. i want to make sure to leave enough for the lower branches to have everything they need to fill out, which i expect will take a few extra weeks compared to the tops.

could anyone perhaps offer me some guidance as to the proper technique to ensure i don't stress the plants too much while harvesting the tops?

i'm in montana, south central part of the state. not far from a relatively 'urban' environment, and we are getting some pretty good thunderstorms right now. been very hot during the day here, and the humidity in the mornings is usually around 60-65%, but drops considerably by about the lunch hour. we've had some stray thunderstorms come through with possibilities for hail, so i take steps to cover them in such circumstances. i've already had issues from hail this year, and i don't want to leave anything to chance this close to harvest.

i have no idea what strains i am growing, i got handed a bunch of bag seed, and i am fortunate in that all 7 of my plants have become lovely ladies.

i had a serious hail storm (tornado included!) come through about 2-3 weeks before flowering, which took 2 main colas right off one of my girls. i'm not sure she had enough time to generate enough side branching, but she is still alive and kicking, albeit smaller than the rest of my plants.

could anyone perhaps recommend, for a poor broke ass who can't afford to import seeds, a place where i might find some quality candidates for next year? i literally cannot afford to pay 10$/seed, plus shipping.

my grow is very simple. organic compost, the plain old dirt i have in my yard (these are in my garden with the rest of my veggies), some peat moss to help with the clay-heavy soil we have around here, but otherwise i didn't doctor the soil a lot, nor have i used any sort of snake oil ferts or anything like that at all. currently i'm on a molasses water (brer rabbit, unsulphered, 2-3 tblspn/gallon) regimen as follows: water, day off, water, day off, water, day off, feed, day off. i've been told i can up that feeding quite a bit, but i'm playing it safe for now. i figure i have about 4-5 weeks to go yet before i can do the first part of my harvest.

i appreciate any advice , as i am about to get my first yield of any kind growing outdoors full time. last year and the year before, grasshoppers/locusts destroyed my trainwrecks, and this year will be my first successful harvest.

the girls in the pictures are approximately 52" tall. no LST, no pruning (outside of what the hail storm did), just lots of water, sun, and love.

thanks!


----------



## TWS (Sep 6, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> The inner child in me wants me to throw my hands up, run as fast as I can straight through this patch, all the while yelling "Wheeeeee!!!!!!"
> 
> Seriously, I want to hang this picture over my bed.


 [video=youtube;YUAE7GbFoh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUAE7GbFoh4[/video]


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> [video=youtube;YUAE7GbFoh4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUAE7GbFoh4[/video]


 Bahahaha, very good TWS, very good.


----------



## rolerzright (Sep 6, 2013)

hi folks, this is my first post here, but i do lurke here occasionally and do some reading and love viewing pics of every ones babies, i had another user name here but i forgot it.. hehehe typical stoner.. tonight i feel it is time for me to show you what i have in the fields here in southern ontario (west of toronto). ok to start i should tell you about them. i purchased these feminized ogiesel seeds from niagara seed bank in niagara falls, they are cali connection. 100% success germinating and quite impressed with veg. they are 55 day flower strain. atm its hard to tell the exact day they would be at but im guessing by looking closely and comparing to pics i see on the internet (including here) they would be around 28 days. if you think im way off, please correct me because i would certainly like to be as close as possible ..cheers!!


----------



## Grobda (Sep 6, 2013)

So apart from the plants growing under cover on my deck I have another plant exposed to the rain and wind. It was voted off the island as it was (and still is) a runt compared to the rest. It did pretty well considering the 2 inches of rain we got in a 10 hour period last night. I've been shaking the rain off as best as I can every AM but since this is Western Washington it rarely actually gets to dry out and the rain situation is only going to get worse as fall commences. I could build another cover, however I am really curious to see what this does unprotected. I have no idea of the strain but the unprotected plant seems to a getting a lot more purple. Both plants get the same feeding/watering and amount of direct sunlight, which isn't much these last few days with all the clouds and rain.* Do these look OK to you?*

Unprotected plant, bag seed approximately 3 weeks into flowering:



"Protected" plant, approximately the same flowering time and again, seed from the same bag.

View attachment 2807540


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 6, 2013)

rolerzright said:


> hi folks, this is my first post here, but i do lurke here occasionally and do some reading and love viewing pics of every ones babies, i had another user name here but i forgot it.. hehehe typical stoner.. tonight i feel it is time for me to show you what i have in the fields here in southern ontario (west of toronto). ok to start i should tell you about them. i purchased these feminized ogiesel seeds from niagara seed bank in niagara falls, they are cali connection. 100% success germinating and quite impressed with veg. they are 55 day flower strain. atm its hard to tell the exact day they would be at but im guessing by looking closely and comparing to pics i see on the internet (including here) they would be around 28 days. if you think im way off, please correct me because i would certainly like to be as close as possible ..cheers!! View attachment 2807443View attachment 2807444View attachment 2807445View attachment 2807446View attachment 2807447


Welcome to the thread and site! I never go by what the seed company say about finishing times. I let the trichs do the talking. I would say you are about right with it being around 28 days give or take a few days here or there. Smoking a j while taking pics, I like that! Plant looks and healthy!

Peace
FM


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 6, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good buds of mine
> View attachment 2807276View attachment 2807277View attachment 2807278View attachment 2807279View attachment 2807280View attachment 2807281View attachment 2807282View attachment 2807283View attachment 2807284View attachment 2807285


MMM. A work of beauty. Nice job bud.


----------



## TWS (Sep 7, 2013)

Gogi Og / Bodhi      Tranquil    Srog    Cheeseburger


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Gogi Og / Bodhi      Tranquil    Srog    Cheeseburger


Such a well maintained privacy fence, and the plants look good too.

That's a lot of trimming, all by hand?.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 7, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Royal Queen Critical:
> 
> View attachment 2802221View attachment 2802222
> 
> ...


I've ran into this the past few days with the critical phenotype of two I have that is furthest along. I've been finding and carefully removing it as early as possible, usually between two touching flowers. I figure I need at least 2 weeks and 3 or 4 would be better til harvest, so I hope to keep ahead. So far, and predictably, it's been confined to the lower branches and buds. I hope to help the main colas along at least til last week of this month. 

I've grown outdoors for close to 20 years and this is my first time ever dealing with this, but then again, this has been the coolest and wettest summer ever in my 44 years. I read that critical was succeptible to rot and with our high humidity summers, should have known better. I just love the early flower and vigorous bud formation of the hybrid and wish I could find an indica dominant strain that grew like that, yet was fairly rot resistant.


----------



## TWS (Sep 7, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Such a well maintained privacy fence, and the plants look good too.
> 
> That's a lot of trimming, all by hand?.


 Why thank you.  Yes all by hand. This harvest will stagger though and will have a couple ready at the end of this month or close after and some all so belong to a collective member who will be trimming their own. I have all ready harvested three clones that flowered early so it won't be to bad. The rest I'm just gonna trim the prime and the rest will go into the Hash and Butter box. I can't wait for my indoor season. This summer has been a lot of work up against heat, humidity and Bugs. Fing mites found the Drizella in the greenhouse and I've been spraying every three days neem and BT. I got some fire to run indoors. I can't wait. Oh and people say Marigolds discourage mites and I had some growing next to the Dirzella on the outside of the greenhouse that the mites just love. No mater where I grow marigolds the mites just hammer em.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 7, 2013)

all the nugs on Purple Kusk look about the same


Lemon Larry OG is starting to get some weight


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 7, 2013)

Let's all hope Larry turns out to an obese mofo and doesn't get a complex over having a boys name


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Gogi Og / Bodhi      Tranquil    Srog    Cheeseburger


Looking good brother.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Why thank you.  Yes all by hand. This harvest will stagger though and will have a couple ready at the end of this month or close after and some all so belong to a collective member who will be trimming their own. I have all ready harvested three clones that flowered early so it won't be to bad. The rest I'm just gonna trim the prime and the rest will go into the Hash and Butter box. I can't wait for my indoor season. This summer has been a lot of work up against heat, humidity and Bugs. Fing mites found the Drizella in the greenhouse and I've been spraying every three days neem and BT. I got some fire to run indoors. I can't wait. Oh and people say Marigolds discourage mites and I had some growing next to the Dirzella on the outside of the greenhouse that the mites just love. No mater where I grow marigolds the mites just hammer em.


That sucks about the mites man. They're the worst. I think the cooler weather up here has kept them at bay for me. Had some aphids munching on a few leaves that looked like mite damage but it was definitely aphids. I noticed a lot of lady bugs hatching on my plants this week though so I think they will help. I'm paranoid about caterpillars right now but so far I'm in the clear.

I think I'm going to have to hire trimmers this year. Last year trimming took me and the wife a long time. We both hate it, we're slow at it, and we both get a little OCD about removing every leaf perfectly. Luckily my sister has a small army of trusted trimmers on call so I think I'm going to fire up the BBQ and make a party of it. Just have to figure out how to pay them. Lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Why thank you.  Yes all by hand. This harvest will stagger though and will have a couple ready at the end of this month or close after and some all so belong to a collective member who will be trimming their own. I have all ready harvested three clones that flowered early so it won't be to bad. The rest I'm just gonna trim the prime and the rest will go into the Hash and Butter box. I can't wait for my indoor season. This summer has been a lot of work up against heat, humidity and Bugs. Fing mites found the Drizella in the greenhouse and I've been spraying every three days neem and BT. I got some fire to run indoors. I can't wait. Oh and people say Marigolds discourage mites and I had some growing next to the Dirzella on the outside of the greenhouse that the mites just love. No mater where I grow marigolds the mites just hammer em.


I feel ya bro, this weather makes work twice as hard out there. I hate sweating my balls off when looking for bugs, just plain ridiculous! I am happy your SCRoG finally kicked into flowering gear! Everything else is looking great man! I think we have another week of brutal weather and then its going to be under 90's again!

Peace
FM


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Why thank you.  Yes all by hand. This harvest will stagger though and will have a couple ready at the end of this month or close after and some all so belong to a collective member who will be trimming their own. I have all ready harvested three clones that flowered early so it won't be to bad. The rest I'm just gonna trim the prime and the rest will go into the Hash and Butter box. I can't wait for my indoor season. This summer has been a lot of work up against heat, humidity and Bugs. Fing mites found the Drizella in the greenhouse and I've been spraying every three days neem and BT. I got some fire to run indoors. I can't wait. Oh and people say Marigolds discourage mites and I had some growing next to the Dirzella on the outside of the greenhouse that the mites just love. No mater where I grow marigolds the mites just hammer em.


Trimming that drizella gave me fits, took an hour/oz. Coincidentally, it also had a mite issue early on...they must enjoy juicy fruit tasting herb. I have 2 mother's for winter already, but also have a pack of beans sitting here from Sannie/USC...been storing them for over 2 years.

Malawi Gold, always wanted to try this strain out and cannot run it outdoors this far north.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 7, 2013)

yeah baby flood that market!!


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey tws, first off I love the garden...and bodhi does sum awesome gear, truly great breeders...have always heard great things about the goji og would def love to run sum of his stuff one of these days soon.


----------



## fumble (Sep 7, 2013)

Jeezus TWS...I don't even know what to say. Specfuckingtacular!!!



TWS said:


> Gogi Og / Bodhi      Tranquil    Srog    Cheeseburger


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 7, 2013)

2 and a half months in


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 7, 2013)

TWS said:


> Why thank you.  Yes all by hand. This harvest will stagger though and will have a couple ready at the end of this month or close after and some all so belong to a collective member who will be trimming their own. I have all ready harvested three clones that flowered early so it won't be to bad. The rest I'm just gonna trim the prime and the rest will go into the Hash and Butter box. I can't wait for my indoor season. This summer has been a lot of work up against heat, humidity and Bugs. Fing mites found the Drizella in the greenhouse and I've been spraying every three days neem and BT. I got some fire to run indoors. I can't wait. Oh and people say Marigolds discourage mites and I had some growing next to the Dirzella on the outside of the greenhouse that the mites just love. No mater where I grow marigolds the mites just hammer em.


 run that HK she is a beautiful n covered n crystals


----------



## doublejj (Sep 7, 2013)

My wife & I just bought each other our anniversary present to each other.....a trimming machine...I just love that woman!...http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professional-2-IN-1-Automatic-Bud-Trimmer-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper-Pro-HPS-MH-Light-/350690101245?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a6c247fd


----------



## 757growin (Sep 7, 2013)

1st girl chopped, trimmed n ready for market!


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yeah baby flood that market!!


  yea man, the thunder storms out here in the desert have been gnarly. Don't worry our stuff down here won't bother ya up there.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

fumble said:


> Jeezus TWS...I don't even know what to say. Specfuckingtacular!!!


 TY. look at my scrog it's finally going ! this thing is going to be gnarly ! You are the one who inspired that grow . I luv your scrog from last year.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> run that HK she is a beautiful n covered n crystals


 Got two packs ! That gogi is first up and then I'll start working in some Heri and the Professors gear. Im waiting for Bodhi to drop at the bay. pissing me off it's taking so long.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> Hey tws, first off I love the garden...and bodhi does sum awesome gear, truly great breeders...have always heard great things about the goji og would def love to run sum of his stuff one of these days soon.


 Yea he has some great stuff . That Tranquil elephantizer is pretty great to. A lot of his crosses with the snow lotus are pretty sativa dominant stretch wise. He's gonna be working more towards more indica lines . That gogi was my smallest farthest behind plant this year when it went in it's hole ( 15 gallon nursery pot). I mean a runt. I was warned to watch out for the stretch on that line, She firkin took off and hit a stride that never stopped up until heavy flowering. She is one sticky momma !


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> That sucks about the mites man. They're the worst. I think the cooler weather up here has kept them at bay for me. Had some aphids munching on a few leaves that looked like mite damage but it was definitely aphids. I noticed a lot of lady bugs hatching on my plants this week though so I think they will help. I'm paranoid about caterpillars right now but so far I'm in the clear.
> 
> I think I'm going to have to hire trimmers this year. Last year trimming took me and the wife a long time. We both hate it, we're slow at it, and we both get a little OCD about removing every leaf perfectly. Luckily my sister has a small army of trusted trimmers on call so I think I'm going to fire up the BBQ and make a party of it. Just have to figure out how to pay them. Lol.


 yea, I hadn't seen the mites all year after spraying early in the season, I figured I wasn't going to see them and laxed up on spraying for em and low and behold here they are. lol I was feeling kinda lonely with out those little fuckers digging into my wallet. lol.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> 2 and a half months in
> View attachment 2808616View attachment 2808617View attachment 2808618View attachment 2808619View attachment 2808620View attachment 2808621


 Nah ? "Months in" generally mean "in flowering" you aren't two months into flowering are you ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

757growin said:


> 1st girl chopped, trimmed n ready for market!
> View attachment 2808997


 You chopped early !  you just come around and show a bucket of buds but no grow pics, Paranoia is kinda funny.  just busting your balls man !


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 8, 2013)

i hate looking at buds right now, way too small. makes me think they will never get any bigger.

give it 2-3 weeks though and perspectives change greatly.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm chopping a plant on Monday, my Querkle Rain.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 8, 2013)

lol i just got my first 5 pack of the season yee


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 8, 2013)

first sign of smelly outdoor in months


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i hate looking at buds right now, way too small. makes me think they will never get any bigger.
> 
> give it 2-3 weeks though and perspectives change greatly.


Sometimes people have reasons for chopping.If you hate looking at buds right now, then go to the curing section of RIU.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think he meant it like that FM. LOL


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> I don't think he meant it like that FM. LOL


I apologize, my bad. I make mistake and own up to them.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 8, 2013)

lol familyguy


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

I know it's hard to like uncle Buck. lol


----------



## 757growin (Sep 8, 2013)

Rest assured she was ripe. Got bunch of 7 g nugs off her. Never got over 3 ft tall. Been super busy moving the family n running the garden. Hardly any pics tws. Ur shit looks amazing btw. With using supplemental lighting I am able to stagger my harvest over two months. Melo my blue dreams are amazing. Probaly my favorite n will be giving me a few packs. Djj a auto trimmer? If u need help jus holler. But that is a helluva deal.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 8, 2013)

yes... im stoned yes


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 8, 2013)

indoor garden is such a pain in the ass! ugh


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 8, 2013)

if only i had cameras on the plants so i can just go there when i see some droopyness going on would be alot better


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

Viagra will fix that.


----------



## blaze530 (Sep 8, 2013)

2 Weeks into Flowering,, They take no breaks, This how they look day an night.
View attachment 2809180View attachment 2809181

Nut Sack, Kush Pollen
View attachment 2809182View attachment 2809183


----------



## Rawrb (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's my UK outdoor. Iv'e got 2 Purple Maroc, 3 Easy Sativa and 1 G-13 x Hash-plant.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

shout out across the pond, looking bloody great !


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

blaze530 said:


> 2 Weeks into Flowering,, They take no breaks, This how they look day an night.
> View attachment 2809180View attachment 2809181
> 
> Nut Sack, Kush Pollen
> View attachment 2809182View attachment 2809183


 They're just happier then two hippies in a pot field .


----------



## Rawrb (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks!  I fear the G-13 x Hash-plant (the middle plant at the front) wont make it through flower, it's only just throwing out pistils. I reckon i'll just end up hashing the entire plant. Its well...in the name lol.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 8, 2013)

Sacrificed a nugget for trich evaluation...


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Got two packs ! That gogi is first up and then I'll start working in some Heri and the Professors gear. Im waiting for Bodhi to drop at the bay. pissing me off it's taking so long.


I wanna run some Bodhi next yr thou that subcool qrazy train I seen a picture on here has made me think of that strain for next yr...I need me some chunky hoes...anybody who thought of getting the RP Skywalker u should, I have two going outside one is kinda slow as shit to grow buds, the other on the otherhand is just packed full of nugs, smells straight og kush fuely n trich up nice in the process, dj shorts blueberry well theres many different varieties since I did all by seed rather then clone, one is turning a lovely fall color with deep purple calyx smells like blueberry muffins nice crystal formation on those also, the huckleberry kush has different phenos also the smells im getting one is just straight mango funkiness a nice fruit dankness, another one smells like vanilla candles....n one smells like earthy kush...all are spraying a shitload of crystals....Gsc, which the version I have is from seed, im getting different phenos, one with donkey dicks....another with spears, I took a clone while in veg and have two of the spear ones....all have the smells of gsc, the spear has a more cherrys, Ken's Gdp, different phenos all around, one is just a field of buds, I don't think she was ever topped she just grew like that....buds buds buds....all smells skunky Sweet at the moment...no color change has happened but they all look like there be heavy yielders..pinapple chunk is a just big ass bushes, literally has pushed the blueberry back she just keeps getting bigger n bigger, buds are very different very small hairs but dense...buds everywhere on those also....so heres a pic ill shutup for now....enjoy!


----------



## Rawrb (Sep 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Sacrificed a nugget for trich evaluation...


That's a worthy sacrifice, looks great!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks Rawrb...she was sitting low down so the big guys up top should be that much better.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Sacrificed a nugget for trich evaluation...


Looks like just a little bit longer and you will be busy trimming.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 8, 2013)

Ya thinking maybe another 2-3wks, might push another month not sure.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 8, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> View attachment 2809395View attachment 2809397View attachment 2809398View attachment 2809399View attachment 2809400View attachment 2809401View attachment 2809402View attachment 2809403 I still aint got the breedbay all the way figured I got a name on there now so im slowly getting there, if I bought some Bodhi thru attitude it would be legit right? I know the breeders release some that never make it over to attitude so I understand why u wanna buy it from breedbay, I wanna run some Bodhi next yr thou that subcool qrazy train I seen a picture on here has made me think of that strain for next yr...I need me some chunky hoes...anybody who thought of getting the RP Skywalker u should, I have two going outside one is kinda slow as shit to grow buds, the other on the otherhand is just packed full of nugs, smells straight og kush fuely n trich up nice in the process, dj shorts blueberry well theres many different varieties since I did all by seed rather then clone, one is turning a lovely fall color with deep purple calyx smells like blueberry muffins nice crystal formation on those also, the huckleberry kush has different phenos also the smells im getting one is just straight mango funkiness a nice fruit dankness, another one smells like vanilla candles....n one smells like earthy kush...all are spraying a shitload of crystals....Gsc, which the version I have is from seed, im getting different phenos, one with donkey dicks....another with spears, I took a clone while in veg and have two of the spear ones....all have the smells of gsc, the spear has a more cherrys, Ken's Gdp, different phenos all around, one is just a field of buds, I don't think she was ever topped she just grew like that....buds buds buds....all smells skunky Sweet at the moment...no color change has happened but they all look like there be heavy yielders..pinapple chunk is a just big ass bushes, literally has pushed the blueberry back she just keeps getting bigger n bigger, buds are very different very small hairs but dense...buds everywhere on those also....so heres a pic ill shutup for now....enjoy!


Ordering seeds from Attitude or any other seed bank is still illegal since they are sent thru the mail (federal), across boarders(federal again). ect. That being said, I have never head of anyone being arrested for ordering 10 seeds. I will not confirm or deny that I did it, but I will say I have had great success with seeds that may or may not have been ordered from attitude.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 8, 2013)

Sunday sun rise in the carport.....3 GDP 3 PK......Happy Sunday everyone..................................................................


----------



## Rawrb (Sep 8, 2013)

incredible


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> View attachment 2809395View attachment 2809397View attachment 2809398View attachment 2809399View attachment 2809400View attachment 2809401View attachment 2809402View attachment 2809403 I still aint got the breedbay all the way figured I got a name on there now so im slowly getting there, if I bought some Bodhi thru attitude it would be legit right? I know the breeders release some that never make it over to attitude so I understand why u wanna buy it from breedbay, I wanna run some Bodhi next yr thou that subcool qrazy train I seen a picture on here has made me think of that strain for next yr...I need me some chunky hoes...anybody who thought of getting the RP Skywalker u should, I have two going outside one is kinda slow as shit to grow buds, the other on the otherhand is just packed full of nugs, smells straight og kush fuely n trich up nice in the process, dj shorts blueberry well theres many different varieties since I did all by seed rather then clone, one is turning a lovely fall color with deep purple calyx smells like blueberry muffins nice crystal formation on those also, the huckleberry kush has different phenos also the smells im getting one is just straight mango funkiness a nice fruit dankness, another one smells like vanilla candles....n one smells like earthy kush...all are spraying a shitload of crystals....Gsc, which the version I have is from seed, im getting different phenos, one with donkey dicks....another with spears, I took a clone while in veg and have two of the spear ones....all have the smells of gsc, the spear has a more cherrys, Ken's Gdp, different phenos all around, one is just a field of buds, I don't think she was ever topped she just grew like that....buds buds buds....all smells skunky Sweet at the moment...no color change has happened but they all look like there be heavy yielders..pinapple chunk is a just big ass bushes, literally has pushed the blueberry back she just keeps getting bigger n bigger, buds are very different very small hairs but dense...buds everywhere on those also....so heres a pic ill shutup for now....enjoy!


 Attitude would be legit. I buy from the tude from time to time. The Bay is just a little cheaper and I know my package would show up not that it never has from the tude. The bay just sometimes has unattainable stock and always seems to have Bodhi gear when the tude is always sold out. The bay offers very good Journals on most strains offered there so you really get to know what your getting and they don't let pollen chuckers sell there. Besides good journals though the bay isn't much for socializing . I feel like I'm talking to myself. LOL Your grow looks great !


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 8, 2013)

This is my seed bank



I wish I could get some brand seeds from ova tha borda, but I don't really trust the mail.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 8, 2013)

thanks, same to you! ive noticed they got strains that others don't have from the breeder which is a plus, I been goin on the dynasty journals on there, n I had to sign up then to be able to see the pictures I haven't really talked it up with anybody on there just looked at others grow journals of the strains


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Ordering seeds from Attitude or any other seed bank is still illegal since they are sent thru the mail (federal), across boarders(federal again). ect. That being said, I have never head of anyone being arrested for ordering 10 seeds. I will not confirm or deny that I did it, but I will say I have had great success with seeds that may or may not have been ordered from attitude.


 LOl ! you don't say . LOL if you can tell by the size of these grows I don't think these guys don't know the rules of the game. Happy seed shopping.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> thanks, same to you! ive noticed they got strains that others don't have from the breeder which is a plus, I been goin on the dynasty journals on there, n I had to sign up then to be able to see the pictures I haven't really talked it up with anybody on there just looked at others grow journals of the strains


 Everybody is really nice and knowledgeable and will help you if needed. There is No BS or trolling there. All serious growing. Hey I think I have A RP fem skywalker seed. I know I have a fem LA confi too I'm waiting to run. Can't wait to see the HK go. I popped three for this summer got three males. Just a bad pick out of Ten. That means the rest are females. lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Sunday sun rise in the carport.....3 GDP 3 PK......Happy Sunday everyone..................................................................


 Boy JJ ! they really took off for a kinda later start. Perfect size and not over growing ya. Nice.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Everybody is really nice and knowledgeable and will help you if needed. There is No BS or trolling there. All serious growing. Hey I think I have A RP fem skywalker seed. I know I have a fem LA confi too I'm waiting to run. Can't wait to see the HK go. I popped three for this summer got three males. Just a bad pick out of Ten. That means the rest are females. lol


 I only for four fems out of a 10 pack, but I cant complain out of 10 of the blueberry I got 5, n ive heard some horror stories people spending all that money on dj shorts gear n only get one female in a pack of 10, I still got another 10 pack of hk im pretty certain shes goin into the garden next yr also, the rp skywalker u get the right pheno it will blow the fuck up n reward u with danky buds, if u like og im pretty sure ur dig the skywalker


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ya thinking maybe another 2-3wks, might push another month not sure.


 Im glad you chose the USB micro. Those things are great . You can just take a sugar leaf instead of a bud if you want but I really know you just wanted a tester nugg. lol They look mostly cloundy and getting real close. The next few weeks are gonna be the chucking up weeks. gonna notice the swelling daily.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> I only for four fems out of a 10 pack, but I cant complain out of 10 of the blueberry I got 5, n ive heard some horror stories people spending all that money on dj shorts gear n only get one female in a pack of 10, I still got another 10 pack of hk im pretty certain shes goin into the garden next yr also, the rp skywalker u get the right pheno it will blow the fuck up n reward u with danky buds, if u like og im pretty sure ur dig the skywalker


 I like skywalker and OG's are my favorite. Anything with that Tahoe or SFV smell are my favorites. Im on the hunt for SFV and A Tahoe cut. I was lined up for a piece of Tahoe but someone let me down. Jozi's Cheeseburger is supposed to be better than the SFV so I can't wait to finish her and get another cut from Jozi to clone and run inside. I'll never get to run everything I would like to this winter.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 8, 2013)

didn't cali connect come with a seed version of sfv?


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

Yea but I'm not a fan at all and want the real thing.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

Rawrb said:


> Here's my UK outdoor. Iv'e got 2 Purple Maroc, 3 Easy Sativa and 1 G-13 x Hash-plant.
> 
> View attachment 2809360View attachment 2809361View attachment 2809362View attachment 2809363View attachment 2809364


Is your G13 x Hash from Hazeman Seeds?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 8, 2013)

Sunday shot


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Everybody is really nice and knowledgeable and will help you if needed. There is No BS or trolling there. All serious growing. Hey I think I have A RP fem skywalker seed. I know I have a fem LA confi too I'm waiting to run. Can't wait to see the HK go. I popped three for this summer got three males. Just a bad pick out of Ten. That means the rest are females. lol


You know I have LA Con growing Indoors? If you would like a clone of it, let me know. I got one rooted already! The Gogi Og is rooted too just needs to reveg now.

@doublej, Carport Pimpin!!!!

Peace

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Sunday shot  View attachment 2809555


The Ganja Gods are truly appreciating your hard work and dedication! Bravo!

Peace
FM


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> I like skywalker and OG's are my favorite. Anything with that Tahoe or SFV smell are my favorites. Im on the hunt for SFV and A Tahoe cut. I was lined up for a piece of Tahoe but someone let me down. Jozi's Cheeseburger is supposed to be better than the SFV so I can't wait to finish her and get another cut from Jozi to clone and run inside. I'll never get to run everything I would like to this winter.


Speaking of OG how would you describe Tahoe OG vs SFV OG smell wise? My and my buddy have two OG cuts, don't know what either one is, the one I have in my yard right now is more pine-lemon-skunk/fuel (my buddy think this one might be Tahoe), and the one my buddy's running indoor right now is more fuel-skunk but tastes lemony when you smoke it (this one was given to us as "platinum OG" but I think that's a BS name). Drives me nuts that we don't know what they are.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> You know I have LA Con growing Indoors? If you would like a clone of it, let me know. I got one rooted already! The Gogi Og is rooted too just needs to reveg now.
> 
> @doublej, Carport Pimpin!!!!
> 
> ...


 Truly kind of you, I would much appreciate it sir. I can save my 0ne seed for next year. Have you flowered her out yet ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Speaking of OG how would you describe Tahoe OG vs SFV OG smell wise? My and my buddy have two OG cuts, don't know what either one is, the one I have in my yard right now is more pine-lemon-skunk/fuel (my buddy think this one might be Tahoe), and the one my buddy's running indoor right now is more fuel-skunk but tastes lemony when you smoke it (this one was given to us as "platinum OG" but I think that's a BS name). Drives me nuts that we don't know what they are.


 You know, kinda like you describe . I think they smell close to the same. Maybe SFV being a little stronger smelling.


----------



## Rawrb (Sep 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Is your G13 x Hash from Hazeman Seeds?


Unfortunately i couldn't say. It came as a incorrect freebie from attitude with no identifiable seedbank.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 8, 2013)

i wonder if my 4 sativa sisters will be done by december


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Truly kind of you, I would much appreciate it sir. I can save my 0ne seed for next year. Have you flowered her out yet ?


I got one flowering on Day 20 right now, I also have Headband, Sour Hawaiian, LA Con, Cherry Pie and Girls Scout Cookie(TM). They were all clones I picked up in San Diego.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

depending on genetics from now til the end of December gives you about 16 weeks. Oh the long flowering Sativas. Whish I had the patience.


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

Man your gonna fill my cab . lol Headband is great too.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

Rawrb said:


> Unfortunately i couldn't say. It came as a incorrect freebie from attitude with no identifiable seedbank.


It might be, I got a pack of 13 freebies when I ordered from Hazeman seeds. I really want a true G-13, its the best tasting smoke I ever had, there are a lot of replicas of it and I want the real deal G-13. 

Peace
FM


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> You know, kinda like you describe . I think they smell close to the same. Maybe SFV being a little stronger smelling.


I hear ya. Ours are very similar but you can tell the difference. They look a little different as well. I've been tempted to get some more cuts and compair them to identify what we have but they would probably all end up different. So many cuts going around named OG it becomes nearly impossible to identify anything.


----------



## fumble (Sep 8, 2013)

*blushes* thanks TWS 




TWS said:


> TY. look at my scrog it's finally going ! this thing is going to be gnarly ! You are the one who inspired that grow . I luv your scrog from last year.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 8, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Sacrificed a nugget for trich evaluation...


Great pics of those trichs. My 60X-100X pocket scope is junk. What USB scope did you use to get those? (I assumed that's what you used?)


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 8, 2013)

I love long flowering sativas, keeps me motivated watching them XD


It's bout to go down


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 8, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I love long flowering sativas, keeps me motivated watching them XD
> 
> View attachment 2809913View attachment 2809915
> It's bout to go down


Mexican Prison?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 8, 2013)

hexthat said:


> View attachment 2809571View attachment 2809572View attachment 2809573View attachment 2809574
> 
> i wonder if my 4 sativa sisters will be done by december


Mine's at the same stage


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 8, 2013)

Really looks like one with that ugly ass razor 

At least this cheers things up a bit


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 8, 2013)

only cool place in a 90 degree housepeace. sour kush


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 8, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Really looks like one with that ugly ass razor
> 
> At least this cheers things up a bit
> View attachment 2809936


Certainly does  they are well guarded


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 8, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Mine's at the same stage


My lemon skunk is about the same to.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Sep 8, 2013)

the weather has not been great but not overly bad, seem to get a bit of sunshine most days...I really need a nice fall with lots of happy sun


----------



## 5150 (Sep 8, 2013)

Another weekend vid.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHWt0lpi18Y


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool structure


----------



## TWS (Sep 8, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Mexican Prison?


yea what the hell is that. Is the Sativa gonna get that big ?


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 9, 2013)

blue dream hazeView attachment 2810741View attachment 2810742
blueberry headbandView attachment 2810745View attachment 2810746
cherry ogView attachment 2810747View attachment 2810748
darkstarView attachment 2810749View attachment 2810750
mastodon kushView attachment 2810751View attachment 2810752
Pandora View attachment 2810754View attachment 2810755
super budView attachment 2810758
original sour dieselView attachment 2810759View attachment 2810760


----------



## fumble (Sep 9, 2013)

nice vid 5150...anyone ever tell you that you sound like Jeremy Sisto?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 9, 2013)

Lavender and Mrs. Garden Boss


----------



## hoonry (Sep 9, 2013)

hey everybody! camera broke so I haven't been able to post lately but here are some floral updates. I feel like I'm behind most folks - but we're not racing eachother, just the weather! here's my chronic - the most aggressively flowering lady in my garden. blue dream - I've run it before but I feel like somehow this cut of it is a little greasier, a little stinkier, I'm stoked!and girl scout cookies - I'll be gosh darned it really does smell like people said it would! I didn't want to believe it but the buds actually smell like chocolate whadda trip!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> yea what the hell is that. Is the Sativa gonna get that big ?


Ugly ass backyard and overall house disposition XD
Sativas always get enormous in these latitudes, specially if super cropped 
Mine's in a 3 gallon pot and it's not even root bound.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 9, 2013)

New update from our farm in the green mitten


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 9, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> New update from our farm in the green mitten
> 
> View attachment 2810968View attachment 2810969View attachment 2810970


Very nice  Big beautiful bushes.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you garden boss , it means alot coming from a talented grower such as yourself.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 9, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Lavender and Mrs. Garden Boss  View attachment 2810844


I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy^ lol looks killer as always brother


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2013)

I seriously hope I get to taste some of these wonderful beauties being flaunted on this show & tell.....otherwise your all a bunch of tease's!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 9, 2013)

im tasting all kinds of shit everyones cropping round me!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 9, 2013)

just waiting for that flood people still holdin out. funny how they change there mind when everyone and there moms got dank


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 9, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> just waiting for that flood people still holdin out. funny how they change there mind when everyone and there moms got dank


LOL. If you trim it, they will come...


----------



## 5150 (Sep 9, 2013)

3 months old from when put into the ground. About 6" starts. All Natural backyard soil with no veg ferts. I have been feeding flowering ferts though.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 9, 2013)

GB's field makes me think of this
[video=youtube;im31QO9aZvE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im31QO9aZvE[/video]


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 9, 2013)

Chemdawg Iranian flowering in Canada


----------



## Dibbsey (Sep 9, 2013)

With these two I did an experiment. I read many threads on many forums about people using birth control and there is a whole controversial thing over it saying it doesn't work, ppl saying it does work etc. The plant on the right was giving birth control and is actually growing bigger calyxes then the other one, they are the same strain and fed the same amount of nutes. If the bud ends up being a nice clean smoke next year all my babies are getting a pill of birth control  +yield I'm happy


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 9, 2013)

Dibbsey said:


> View attachment 2811611View attachment 2811612View attachment 2811613With these two I did an experiment. I read many threads on many forums about people using birth control and there is a whole controversial thing over it saying it doesn't work, ppl saying it does work etc. The plant on the right was giving birth control and is actually growing bigger calyxes then the other one, they are the same strain and fed the same amount of nutes. If the bud ends up being a nice clean smoke next year all my babies are getting a pill of birth control  +yield I'm happy View attachment 2811614


 Seems weird... Maybe freeze your spunk incase of adverse side effects lol.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 9, 2013)

I always practice birth control with my marijuana......I'm not a breeder...................I take it your not growing organic? lol!.....


----------



## charles lewis (Sep 9, 2013)

Hey fellas! 4 further ref's this is Mg problem. My hairs were brown not white like they should, leafs were curled up & i started getting brown build up on them. 



charles lewis said:


> hey fellas, does anyone know what going on? Hairs are starting off brown at some sp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2013)

Wanna see some massive plants??? It's getting out of control around Shasta County, check out this video. http://www.krcrtv.com/news/local/aerial-tour-of-shasta-county-marijuana-grows/-/14322302/21781882/-/10bqc40z/-/index.html


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Seems weird... Maybe freeze your spunk incase of adverse side effects lol.


LOL, I think he's using pills...in which case I would advise following up harvesting w/prenatal care.

I'll stop now.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

Good day my friends, today's pics of the progress my girls have made, still fighting PM and with the weather lately it's been a tough battle.

Buds


Colas


The Girls


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Wanna see some massive plants??? It's getting out of control around Shasta County, check out this video. http://www.krcrtv.com/news/local/aerial-tour-of-shasta-county-marijuana-grows/-/14322302/21781882/-/10bqc40z/-/index.html


Is it selfish for me to ask all these growers to sit on their harvests for a few months?...prices are too low.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is it selfish for me to ask all these growers to sit on their harvests for a few months?...prices are too low.


You can ask but I don't think they will listen LOL. The whole county smells delicious


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good day my friends, today's pics of the progress my girls have made, still fighting PM and with the weather lately it's been a tough battle.
> 
> Buds
> View attachment 2812016View attachment 2812017View attachment 2812018View attachment 2812019
> ...


Looking Dank  how far out are they?


----------



## bmiller (Sep 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Sunday shot  View attachment 2809555


Your the grower...Garden Boss! Not quite the same as my dream garden, yours looks better! BEAUTIFUL JOB ! GORGEOUS LADIES! 
I Salute you!kiss-ass


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Sep 10, 2013)

_lovely ladies u guyz got!

iv made meself a lil ganja-hedge! 

mmmmmmmmmmmm the power kush on the end is super sparklyyyyyyy n smellzzzzz luscious............._


----------



## hexthat (Sep 10, 2013)

*Purple Kush*
whole row

tops

bottom

*
Lemon Larry OG*


Loving my PK row, I only wish the crap going around right now was as good as my premi bottom nugs.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 10, 2013)

A shitload of white.



Jack Herer is one bad muda!


One of the dinkiest lowers just enveloped with crystals.




Kushzills yo


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Looking Dank  how far out are they?


My best guess 2wks, but I'm sooo tempted


----------



## gioua (Sep 10, 2013)

an update on the ladies.. 

carmelisous

































bubba kush




















bubba kush 5 stem scrog



from net to top it's 10 inches..


----------



## hexthat (Sep 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Wanna see some massive plants??? It's getting out of control around Shasta County, check out this video. http://www.krcrtv.com/news/local/aerial-tour-of-shasta-county-marijuana-grows/-/14322302/21781882/-/10bqc40z/-/index.html


i want all of those put together on one plot


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> You can ask but I don't think they will listen LOL. The whole county smells delicious


Some of you are way ahead of my game, towards the end of that vid there was at least one grower prepping sites for next Spring.

Yet I can't help but wonder why, does it not make more sense to re-use that bomb ass soil...or are these guys using chem ferts?.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 10, 2013)

gioua said:


> an update on the ladies..
> 
> carmelisous
> 
> ...


That bubba kush, I am finding it to be the perfect outdoor strain...bullet-proof and finishes early.

It also has a nice harvest window of about 2 weeks, at least mine does. The plants simply keep producing trichs, and they remain an almost even ratio of clear to cloudy, to amber.

Have you found this to be the case?.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Some of you are way ahead of my game, towards the end of that vid there was at least one grower prepping sites for next Spring.
> 
> Yet I can't help but wonder why, does it not make more sense to re-use that bomb ass soil...or are these guys using chem ferts?.


I use chem ferts and I reuse my soil. Hell, it's been 5 harvests since I got it. The soil doesn't spoil, unless you're using big amounts of cheap ass chem ferts, and the plants wouldn't grow healthy and fat. I can't understand that either.


----------



## angryblackman (Sep 10, 2013)

Breeders Boutique Midnight Express. G13 Pineapple Express x Black Rose


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Some of you are way ahead of my game, towards the end of that vid there was at least one grower prepping sites for next Spring.
> 
> Yet I can't help but wonder why, does it not make more sense to re-use that bomb ass soil...or are these guys using chem ferts?.


generally they reuse, I would guess them clear cutting more is simply to expand their operation not relocate. I have no idea what they are using but some of those are 15 feet wide and 99 of them... that's like 1000-1500 pound patches... Assholes lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 10, 2013)

Yep, several "million $$ grows" on that film.........


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 10, 2013)

My pots are filled with reused {tilled} soil, when I decided to grow I really hadn't respected the work one needed to put in and I figured like most noobs, that like most plants you would just pop your bean in and wait for mother nature to do her magic. Yes technically that will work but the end result lacks a certain something if you know what I mean....but I digress.

My soil came from my grandfather's garden, just a nice sized plot about 13'x13' and he babied it. Every year a load of black top mixed in with perlite and compost he made from the house and veggie garden, we called it pop's miracle soil because anything would grow. When he passed away I went over grabbed some plants of his and soil and brought them back to my place, so in essence my grandfather is helping me grow LOL.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

what are you guys going to be for halloween?! thinking about being a hermie plant.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> what are you guys going to be for halloween?! thinking about being a hermie plant.


A trichome.


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd party with this guy...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> what are you guys going to be for halloween?! thinking about being a hermie plant.


Trimming...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 10, 2013)

My soil came from the rainforest jungle.

This purple little beauty was really eager to flower early. I think 2 more months and it's done.


This other 2 plants are just starting to flower



The latest one planted this year, already into flowering


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is a crazy video. [video=youtube;Ewv5xeI4uug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ewv5xeI4uug&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 10, 2013)

there's no doubt there's many irresponsible growers out there but even as he says in his commentary the growers who want to do the right thing receive no help so the system is flawed and needs overhauling, I'm guessing that the taxes collected on any legal marijuana sales and from dispensaries etc all goes to central funds with little of it filtering back to the aid in the local ecology.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Sep 10, 2013)

much of that is the mexican cartel. they grow dank weed but are using gnarly chemical fertilizers. legalize it, or really imply prohibition as this dude said. although i like the gray area, i can still make a buck without getting rich or going broke.


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> much of that is the mexican cartel. they grow dank weed but are using gnarly chemical fertilizers. legalize it, or really imply prohibition as this dude said. although i like the gray area, i can still make a buck without getting rich or going broke.


That is always going to be the problem, whether it is totally outlawed you will still have the cartels destroying woodland and not giving a flying f*ck about anything other than huge profits and if it is legalised and regulated you will have some big corporations doing the exact same thing but with a license from the Govt, either way greed is the problem
Nothing wrong with a guy making a living to support his family and keeping the op low key


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 10, 2013)

The problem is industrializing everything. It's not sustainable. Most of those growers are mainly chasing bucks and don't care much for anything else.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2013)

Ballsonrawls said:


> much of that is the mexican cartel. they grow dank weed but are using gnarly chemical fertilizers. legalize it, or really imply prohibition as this dude said. although i like the gray area, i can still make a buck without getting rich or going broke.


This is not true cartel style. They mostly use national forest and plant thousands upon thousands... Most of this is pyramid scheme landowners getting half crop off every property they "rent" out.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Sep 10, 2013)

could be true for humboldt, but a little east from you its cartel. we had a 19,000 plant bust a few weeks ago. 20 year old hispanic kid. hes either rich as fuck with big balls, or was put up by someone else.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 10, 2013)

Cartel style happens down here in Latin A. They get fields upon fields of skunk and other kinds of mexican brick. I mean, down here shit is so corrupt they basically get the military to watch over them fields. Hills and hills with poorly grown and cared weed. There's also poppy too.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 10, 2013)

well. had a ripper in the yard in the past 2 days. idk which day because i found it today and havent been there.
i see the path they came. and jumped the 6 ft fence. i put up some fishing line all over the woods so they will get caught
up. bought some hooks. debating putting them up on the line but it looks lke its like a 14 yr old just by the manner in which it was done
and i dont wanna take the kids eye out.
either way pretty upset and pretty broke until payday. any cheap solutions?

other then the foghorn idea? ive been thinking about putting glue/double sided [email protected] the top of
the fence and crush up glass onto it. that way they cant jump the fence because ive
already padlocked the entrances. any suggestions ideas would be great.


----------



## TheChosenOne (Sep 10, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> well. had a ripper in the yard in the past 2 days. idk which day because i found it today and havent been there.
> i see the path they came. and jumped the 6 ft fence. i put up some fishing line all over the woods so they will get caught
> up. bought some hooks. debating putting them up on the line but it looks lke its like a 14 yr old just by the manner in which it was done
> and i dont wanna take the kids eye out.
> ...


Id do something like that. Shit anyone who's a fucking thief isn't worth shit to me. So if they get hooked or cut up by glass that's their own damn fault lol


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 10, 2013)

Alright not a great estate of trees but they are mine. I'm going to wait until the hairs on the timewarp to brown up a bit more. And50/50 trichomes right now its predomint cloudy. View attachment 2812702View attachment 2812703View attachment 2812704View attachment 2812705View attachment 2812706

GDP bagseed gets cut tomorrow-last I fed her was 7 days ago. Watered 3 times since then too. And today soaked for good measure to flush. However I used Earth Juice organic ferts. 



 

the lemon kush has some time to go and the hindu kush.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

lol everyone has been getting there shit ripped off. or hacked at


----------



## helheim (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## 5150 (Sep 10, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lol everyone has been getting there shit ripped off. or hacked at


Is that funny to you?


----------



## 5150 (Sep 10, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> well. had a ripper in the yard in the past 2 days. idk which day because i found it today and havent been there.
> i see the path they came. and jumped the 6 ft fence. i put up some fishing line all over the woods so they will get caught
> up. bought some hooks. debating putting them up on the line but it looks lke its like a 14 yr old just by the manner in which it was done
> and i dont wanna take the kids eye out.
> ...


Driveway alerts. About $15 at Harbor freight tools.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

5150 said:


> Is that funny to you?


yea i find it funny. no one that i know has got riped just hacked at thier plants. just that time of the year.the funny part to me is that it is so early


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 10, 2013)

I was just wondering the same thing 5150, I don't think its funny at all when you put hard work into a crop for months and have it ripped by sum asshole that can't do there own goddamn work...these are our meds and for sum of us these are meds for others that need it...rippers are scumbags and karma is a bitch.

Sorry guys didn't mean rant but I hate rippers with a passion.


----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Sep 10, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yea i find it funny. no one that i know has got riped just hacked at thier plants. just that time of the year.the funny part to me is that it is so early


 Early???? Outdoor growers need to be alert from mid August to next year ( Home invasion sounds familiar?)


----------



## 757growin (Sep 10, 2013)

black cherry soda

blue dream


Couple flower pics for u tws

Thanks for the genetics tycoon!


----------



## 5150 (Sep 10, 2013)

Sleep with your plants until daybreak. Invest is some cheap driveway alerts. One $15 alert can save your crop. I run 10 alerts. It's impossible for a ripper to be in my backyard without me knowing about it. 

If interested in the driveway alerts I did a write up call All About Harbor Freight Driveway Alerts. I will see if I can dig it up. 

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/714940-all-about-harbor-freight-driveway.html

Anything can happen. You want a solid plan read the link above.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

CHIHUAHUA said:


> Early???? Outdoor growers need to be alert from mid August to next year ( Home invasion sounds familiar?)


yeah... i can see someone running in your house if you have alot of cash. but to take plants that are barley flowering lol come on thats retarded. anyways if you have buds outside for otheres to see and you dont have a solid plan on how to keep people from taking it well geuss you may want to rethink your grow at the start


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

anyways yeah people that go around in peoples back yards stealing there shit there not very good people. i grow inside and when my shits done i do not leave the house. if i had them outside it would be even more red allert


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

hey heres a good idea lets go steal some plants that once we dry it up it wont even get you high lolll


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

comes and fucks wit me son.. anti theft system


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

thro one of those outside watchem air out


----------



## 757growin (Sep 10, 2013)

^^^ I like the toys with the guns in pic 1.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

757growin said:


> ^^^ I like the toys with the guns in pic 1.


hey! my house stays full of toys got 4 kids


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

that pic was newyears eve 2012. had the choppers out my wife thought it was going down


----------



## 5150 (Sep 10, 2013)

Some night time candy.

All natural soil and perlite. No vegging ferts. I have been feeding Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom during flower. 

See my thread for other details.

Enjoy friends.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

5150 said:


> Some night time candy.
> 
> All natural soil and perlite. No vegging ferts. I have been feeding Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom during flower.
> 
> ...


 looking good how much you think you will get off each one? 12 zips?


----------



## 5150 (Sep 10, 2013)

It's hard to say really. The way they are close to the fence and the sun travel some of them are half plants. And the back sides are not full like the fronts. The tall one was in a shade spot so it grew lanky. I tied it over about about 5 feet. It just grow those long colas. 

From past grows I am going to say about a 1lb on the ones in the corner. Maybe little more on some of them. I guess what I am saying is if they were in open area they would be much bigger. Also when I say 6 feet tall and 7 feet wide you got to remember it not really a full plant. 

The ones along the patio about 1/2lb maybe little more. Those plants also have week backside for the tall arborvitae tress you see along my fence line. So again half plant. But the half are pretty darn big. Look at the pic that shows the hot tub and little black dog. They get about half the sun the corner plants get. Anyway if you check out the pics good you can see what I am talking about. I cut bundles of shoots that were growing into the fence on all three of the ones next to the bean walls. Only if I had the space.

That small one was an early flowering stunted job. Oh well it is what it is. I learned to toss any early flowering plants in the garbage and start over.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

5150 said:


> It's hard to say really. The way they are close to the fence and the sun travel some of them are half plants. And the back sides are not full like the fronts. The tall one was in a shade spot so it grew lanky. I tied it over about about 5 feet. It just grow those long colas.
> 
> From past grows I am going to say about a 1lb on the ones in the corner. Maybe little more on some of them. I guess what I am saying is if they were in open area they would be much bigger. Also when I say 6 feet tall and 7 feet wide you got to remember it not really a full plant.
> 
> ...


hell yeah.. thats one thing iv learned from other peoples mistakes to be patient and dont thro your plants out to early. also catipillars. oh m g. those things can kick some ass


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 10, 2013)

ya sadly i dont live with em or id get the sensors. bout to camp out with em and my machete. come get it.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 2812957View attachment 2812958View attachment 2812959View attachment 2812960View attachment 2812961comes and fucks wit me son.. anti theft system


As Joe Dirt would say "Daaaanng"


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> As Joe Dirt would say "Daaaanng"


lol i love that movie. next time i come up there ill bring a couple and we will do so target practice


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 10, 2013)

anybody startin to see budworms? never have I got them where I live, then all of a sudden this yr blam budworms, but there all coming off one plant the huckleberry kush, and its the farthest along also son of a bitch!, I got two more weeks I just been pluckin em and hopin for the best....u got rippers to worry about, fuckin wind getting crazy...I must have been lost in the process of veg cause for some reason I wasn't prepared for some of the bullshit ive encountered this yr.....keep on truckin....theres always next yr right? lol..na everythings goin good just the whole problem of this budworm has incurred in the last two days im losin my fucking mind over those bastards ahhhhh


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 10, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> anybody startin to see budworms? never have I got them where I live, then all of a sudden this yr blam budworms, but there all coming off one plant the huckleberry kush, and its the farthest along also son of a bitch!, I got two more weeks I just been pluckin em and hopin for the best....u got rippers to worry about, fuckin wind getting crazy...I must have been lost in the process of veg cause for some reason I wasn't prepared for some of the bullshit ive encountered this yr.....keep on truckin....theres always next yr right? lol..na everythings goin good just the whole problem of this budworm has incurred in the last two days im losin my fucking mind over those bastards ahhhhh


Yeah those winds fucked up my big Chernobyl, ripped out my supports from the ground. I have seen them budworms also. I have been picking every morning. I like TOKALOTS Netting Idea, seems a lot better than spraying on a weekly basis. Good luck with the battle homie.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 10, 2013)

No worms yet here in norcal but this misty wet fog is pissing me off.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys, I need some advice. I have an aphid infestation of apocalyptic proportion on my Agent Orange, and they are starting to move to my Afghan Special's. It seems cropping the Agent Orange early for hash seems almost inevitable at this point, but I'd like to save my 4 Afghan Special's. 

What is a super killer awesome aphid killer that I can spray on plants that are within 3 weeks of harvest.

I've been spraying every 2-3 days with Captain Jack's Dead Bug (Spinosad) and Thuricide (Bacillus Thuringiensis [BT]). Neem is out of the question this late in the game. But I need something with some serious knock down power and won't leave a nasty smell/taste after harvest.

Thanks e'rbody!


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 11, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah those winds fucked up my big Chernobyl, ripped out my supports from the ground. I have seen them budworms also. I have been picking every morning. I like TOKALOTS Netting Idea, seems a lot better than spraying on a weekly basis. Good luck with the battle homie.


 yeah I think im with ya on the netting, I actually was looking at that earlier today, the winds been mad crazy this past week shits been gettin fucked off, just ropin what I can I got some broken branches this past week because of the wind, ive decided that if its gonna fall im just gonna leave it be, no point to tie em up just for the wind to blow it off the stock...lol.....just keep holdin on homie were almost to the finish line!


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 11, 2013)

check out this new mendo dope song its the first part of weed nerd its pretty fresh ha [video=youtube;TVexVjvQ1i4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVexVjvQ1i4[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 11, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice. I have an aphid infestation of apocalyptic proportion on my Agent Orange, and they are starting to move to my Afghan Special's. It seems cropping the Agent Orange early for hash seems almost inevitable at this point, but I'd like to save my 4 Afghan Special's.
> 
> What is a super killer awesome aphid killer that I can spray on plants that are within 3 weeks of harvest.
> 
> ...


A shit load of ladybugs!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 11, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yea i find it funny. no one that i know has got riped just hacked at thier plants. just that time of the year.the funny part to me is that it is so early


Tweekers dont give a fuck if a plant is ready or not! They see $$$$ for their rock habit!


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 11, 2013)

exactly. like i said i think its a teen who got lucky and spotted my fucking christmas tree and probably creamed himself.
he took literally 1 bud of each plant. and ive since moved the big plant and fishing lined it up. so when he comes back
he will know i know. if he decides to keep coming back. the result will be his fault lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Tweekers dont give a fuck if a plant is ready or not! They see $$$$ for their rock habit!


Tweeks are fucking up everybody including themselves. Lowering prices, ripping and ruining xmas for plenty of families... Almost got pissed off just thinking about those lifeless fucks, time for a bong hit


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 11, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice. I have an aphid infestation of apocalyptic proportion on my Agent Orange, and they are starting to move to my Afghan Special's. It seems cropping the Agent Orange early for hash seems almost inevitable at this point, but I'd like to save my 4 Afghan Special's.
> 
> What is a super killer awesome aphid killer that I can spray on plants that are within 3 weeks of harvest.
> 
> ...




*Yea get two or three things of lady bugs they will demolish those lil fucks!*


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice. I have an aphid infestation of apocalyptic proportion on my Agent Orange, and they are starting to move to my Afghan Special's. It seems cropping the Agent Orange early for hash seems almost inevitable at this point, but I'd like to save my 4 Afghan Special's.
> 
> What is a super killer awesome aphid killer that I can spray on plants that are within 3 weeks of harvest.
> 
> ...


SB plant invigorator is a natural killer, it smothers on contact but is only a contact killer.
http://www.sbproducts.co.uk/Home.aspx


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2013)

Azatrol & a Hudson Fogger = 100% kill.........................and a carport!


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice. I have an aphid infestation of apocalyptic proportion on my Agent Orange, and they are starting to move to my Afghan Special's. It seems cropping the Agent Orange early for hash seems almost inevitable at this point, but I'd like to save my 4 Afghan Special's.
> 
> What is a super killer awesome aphid killer that I can spray on plants that are within 3 weeks of harvest.
> 
> ...


AzaMax works and doesn't mess with bud flavor or taste.


----------



## Fantastik (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay my friends big question....I have some blue dreams that I think are ready to harvest, planted April 10, pre flowered til April 21, vegged til July 19 which is when they began to flower....on week 8 of flower... They are good size 5.5-6 feet all have mites..some webs I picked off this morn....most hairs are brown I would say 80brown/20white... I don't have magnifier good enough for trich vision only a 20x POS. Sorry no pics I can get one later. The mites have taken control for sure so I basically began trimmin everything without crystals. Should I harvest now or wait the suggested 9-10 week blue dream flowering period. The look great...minus the mites... smell great...all help is appreciated if anyone has had the sameproblem let me know thanks.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 11, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Tweeks are fucking up everybody including themselves. Lowering prices, ripping and ruining xmas for plenty of families... Almost got pissed off just thinking about those lifeless fucks, time for a bong hit


 tweekers and budworms there both cock suckers fuck em both


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 11, 2013)

Things are progressing nicely. So looking forward to harvest time!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Things are progressing nicely. So looking forward to harvest time!


Outstanding!.......


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 11, 2013)

just modified the bug zapper its about to be a show tonight lol...shouldn't have fucked with me moth fuckers, now u must payyyyyyy


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 11, 2013)

stayin nice n green I tried to get a picture of the blueberry its actually purple? I think if I remember theres purple thai in dj shorts blueberry I could be wrong thou, but theres a shitty pic of the bud grow grow grow stak stak stak


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Latest pics taken today. I did find something going on with a few leaves on my amnesia if any of you can help. Pic below, Thanks. Otherwise enjoy the pics.

Here is the Issue leaf. Not only the white, but it also has these black spots. Any ideas? Picked these today off my cheese. Will pick rest in day or two.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 11, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> just modified the bug zapper its about to be a show tonight lol...shouldn't have fucked with me moth fuckers, now u must payyyyyyy


I need to get a few of those myself. Had the top of 3 beautiful colas on my black russian ruined by them fuckers. Ate right threw my stalk about 2 in down.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 11, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> I need to get a few of those myself. Had the top of 3 beautiful colas on my black russian ruined by them fuckers. Ate right threw my stalk about 2 in down.


 I got a blacklight one its been workin great, I think the whole problem of why I still got budworms is cause we got those massive moths n they aint gonna fit between those shield thing around the bug zapper so what I did is broke the shield n made big enough areas for the big moth fuckers to get in there and fry up go to home depot get u a couple set of them n put them around close to the garden, I don't have them close where theres light on the plants but it does the trick once the nighttime comes here its like fireworks sizzle pop pop.lol...hopefully this will get those dumb fuckers now and stop the infestation...I read on another site they lay there eggs to the most stinkiest one in the garden, I think its true cause the one that stanks so bad right now is the huckleberry kush and its the only one im seein them ive probably killed over 20 of them in the last 3 days it sucks I had to cut out some of the bud, but if I pull it now im missin out on the swelling so its a give or take, I hate to put anything on the hk for the fact im pulling it in the next 2 weeks so I just removed what got hit and kept on truckin....good luck!


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 11, 2013)

I love my bug zapper. I've had it up since may or so and it's been a moth genocide every night.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 11, 2013)

I had my bug zapper going a few years back. It seemed to lure more moths to my area than I had before the light.... It was very satisfying to hear them snap crackle pop tho


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Latest pics taken today. I did find something going on with a few leaves on my amnesia if any of you can help. Pic below, Thanks. Otherwise enjoy the pics.
> 
> View attachment 2814323View attachment 2814326View attachment 2814327View attachment 2814329View attachment 2814331View attachment 2814333View attachment 2814334View attachment 2814336View attachment 2814338View attachment 2814339View attachment 2814341View attachment 2814342View attachment 2814344View attachment 2814345View attachment 2814347View attachment 2814348View attachment 2814350View attachment 2814351View attachment 2814352Here is the Issue leaf. Not only the white, but it also has these black spots. Any ideas?View attachment 2814353View attachment 2814354 Picked these today off my cheese. Will pick rest in day or two.View attachment 2814355


that is mite damage. flip the leaf over and look for little red or black specs.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 11, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I had my bug zapper going a few years back. It seemed to lure more moths to my area than I had before the light.... It was very satisfying to hear them snap crackle pop tho


 I have it positioned away from the garden trying to lure them away..come my pretty try the light, u love the light...."zombiefied moths start heading towards the light" come come...."flys in" ZAP hahahaha idk its cut down a lot of them but I live on a side of a mountain so either way theres gonna be moths....lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2013)

Bodhi dropped at the bay, some good deals on gogi and dream Lotus.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 11, 2013)

TWS said:


> that is mite damage. flip the leaf over and look for little red or black specs.


Can't see any mites at all. Even using 20x scope. I sprayed with neem oil every week until 3 weeks ago, since have switched to AzaMax every week. I'll go on the hunt some more and see what else I can find.


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 11, 2013)

Not to focus on the negative but I have a tweaker/ripper story I'd like to share. Out of w*ll*ts, CA. 

Was farm boss for a friend who had all the necessities except the know how, so that's where I came in helping build out and set up the feed schedule, harvest crew, etc. 

2 weeks before harvest we were "professionally ripped" by a father/son/uncle tweaker team who used night vision goggles, and came in with ar15's and left with 19 of our 25 plants. We ended up harvesting the rest asap and came away with over 16lbs off 6 plants, and those were the LITTLE ONES! 

My boy grew up in the area so he put the word out and we figured out who done it within 48hrs, but these were not just tweakers but a family of "cooks" as well. So we left with our tail between our legs, grateful they left us enough to start over next year. Apparently someone was not so content with walking away...

Long story short the SON of the ripper team got SHOT in the FACE 2 wks later, dead on site, head blown off.

Fuck rippers and fuck tweakers! Anyone fucks with our families or livelihoods deserves what they fucking get. 

Even if it is to have their brains splattered. 

This is the real story behind the risk we as growers take on, and the extent others will go to, in order to take from us what is rightfully ours!

Stay safe stay strapped!


yeah i fucking said it!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 11, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Not to focus on the negative but I have a tweaker/ripper story I'd like to share. Out of w*ll*ts, CA.
> 
> Was farm boss for a friend who had all the necessities except the know how, so that's where I came in helping build out and set up the feed schedule, harvest crew, etc.
> 
> ...


Crazy shit man, that town was the first place I seen the "dream" I have heard some crazy shit about pro-rips. And they (gov) wants to disarm medical patients, good luck.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 11, 2013)

Yummy yum yum


----------



## fumble (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey Jozi...just came across this article in Organic Gardening magazine:

I rarely see anyone note that ants farm aphids, holding them over for the winter. If you don't control the ants, your aphid population won't decrease. A recipe my gram used called for 2 cups cider vinegar, 2 cups sugar, and 2 cups water in a gallon just with a lid. I drill 3 small holes in the lid, large enough for ants and aphids, but too small for even little bees, and then place the traps in areas where I have trouble. The jugs are loaded with teh ants and aphids, but no bees or ladybugs 

It may help with your problem hun 



Jozikins said:


> Hey guys, I need some advice. I have an aphid infestation of apocalyptic proportion on my Agent Orange, and they are starting to move to my Afghan Special's. It seems cropping the Agent Orange early for hash seems almost inevitable at this point, but I'd like to save my 4 Afghan Special's.
> 
> What is a super killer awesome aphid killer that I can spray on plants that are within 3 weeks of harvest.
> 
> ...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 11, 2013)

I've had issues with ants farming some bugs in plants. Happened under my nose. 
Twas a disaster and had to pull the plug on that one.
I wish I knew about that ant tip


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 11, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Not to focus on the negative but I have a tweaker/ripper story I'd like to share. Out of w*ll*ts, CA.
> 
> Was farm boss for a friend who had all the necessities except the know how, so that's where I came in helping build out and set up the feed schedule, harvest crew, etc.
> 
> ...


Well written story garlictrain. It is a scary to think of some a-holes prowling around in the middle of the night in the back yard, out to take the harvest after a long summer of hard work raising them. Amazing that you were able to get over two pounds per plant from what was left! Stay safe this year, folks!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 11, 2013)

ants fuck with the plants too? i fuckin hate ants


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 11, 2013)

greedy ass ants


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2013)

A few years ago, another RIU member (Hodgegrown) was robbed right after harvest, by 4-5 fake police officers. They called his house & said they were there to serve a warrant & demanded that he come open the locked gate, or they would be forced to shoot his dogs. When they showed up at the gate, they flashed a badge and once inside the home they pulled guns & tied everyone up. They took everything they wanted and one car.............true story, I read the article in the Sacramento news paper before I found out it was Hodge!.....


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 11, 2013)

sliver l.a.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2013)

that's just beautiful pmt!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 11, 2013)

As I gaze at the pics everyone's posted, I become even more baffled at why something so beautiful can be consider criminal.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 11, 2013)

Man that is a fucking nighmare! If I ever get that call I'm calling 911 first make sure it is popo. Good to share this info so we r prepared. Thanks djj n send best wishes to hodgegrown


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 11, 2013)

looks good enough to smoke pmt. Really bring some over when done.


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> As I gaze at the pics everyone's posted, I become even more baffled at why something so beautiful can be consider criminal.


 Just like woman. lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2013)

PMT, your stuff is Rockin !


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I had my bug zapper going a few years back. It seemed to lure more moths to my area than I had before the light.... It was very satisfying to hear them snap crackle pop tho


I have mine in the front yard to hopefully lure them away from my plants, and hopefully cut down the population in general.


----------



## Dendrophilly (Sep 11, 2013)

Sharing some of my progression this season. Hope you guys like what I'm doing. ;P


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 11, 2013)

doublejj said:


> A few years ago, another RIU member (Hodgegrown) was robbed right after harvest, by 4-5 fake police officers. They called his house & said they were there to serve a warrant & demanded that he come open the locked gate, or they would be forced to shoot his dogs. When they showed up at the gate, they flashed a badge and once inside the home they pulled guns & tied everyone up. They took everything they wanted and one car.............true story, I read the article in the Sacramento news paper before I found out it was Hodge!.....


A year or two ago, nearby where I live, a woman called the county sheriff to report that her plants and/or large quantity of marijuana had been stolen. Apparently, some guys came to her house to buy some and ended up stealing everything she had. I think they caught the thieves but I believe she was also arrested as it had to do with a vary large quantity.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 11, 2013)

anyone that comes to my house to do any kind of anything if i dont know where your mama sleeps, then i got someone on the couch with base ball gloves and a AK47. i like the "if you rob me its going to be a shoot out" approach seems to work well


----------



## doublejj (Sep 11, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> anyone that comes to my house to do any kind of anything if i dont know where your mama sleeps, then i got someone on the couch with base ball gloves and a AK47. i like the "if you rob me its going to be a shoot out" approach seems to work well


The guy's that robbed Hodge, had also robbed several other growers in the general area. One of them had a badge & a "POILCE" vest. By the time they realized they weren't real police they had guns in their faces!........


----------



## 757growin (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm down for a shoot out. But not with popo. Thats y I say call n confirm. But wats the baseball glove for?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 11, 2013)

doublejj said:


> The guy's that robbed Hodge, had also robbed several other growers in the general area. One of them had a badge & a "POILCE" vest. By the time they realized they weren't real police they had guns in their faces!........


yeah iv thought of that. and if cops come to my house im yelling at them that im armed and i will call the cops myself and see if it is them


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 11, 2013)

757growin said:


> I'm down for a shoot out. But not with popo. Thats y I say call n confirm. But wats the baseball glove for?


they just look gangster lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 11, 2013)

see someone with a black hoodie and a ak47 with a 75 round drum with base ball gloves on id be concerned


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 11, 2013)

i like to make it a lose lose situation.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quick question for you guys. I noticed that I have some sugar leaves that are curling up a little bit at the edges. Normal? Or if not, what causes this?

Oddly they're all on the south side of the plant that gets more sun. 

Thanks.


----------



## blaze530 (Sep 11, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i like to make it a lose lose situation.


Me, I like to play em like the Mafia, Capture one of theirs, demand them for everything they got. or you get the beat down and you get to hear about what happen later. 

Sounds like it would be one hell of a movie? lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 11, 2013)

blaze530 said:


> Me, I like to play em like the Mafia, Capture one of theirs, demand them for everything they got. or you get the beat down and you get to hear about what happen later.
> 
> Sounds like it would be one hell of a movie? lol


 in a perfect world


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 11, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> they just look gangster lol


Almost spit up my iced tea reading this LMAO... They just look gansta


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 11, 2013)

Couple pics

One plant I topped right b4 it flowered. Looks cool.

A bud shot lil purple in the leaf idk good or bad.

Then a nice pic of the jack herra lighter green bush
And the monster behind it. Sun was hitting nice.
Ripper didn't touch that side of garden thank god. My old man said yank em an harvest just in case something happens better early then never. But honestly 3-4 weeks early is a waste. Fuxk the rippers, god do I hope I catch em coming back. Or my dog does. That would b fine


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 11, 2013)

Through being a little distracted with other problems I let the soil ph rise in 2-3 of my plants and although I flushed well the ph is still high, they have just started to flower albeit in the very early stages so I really want to correct this to ensure maixmum nutrient uptake during the most important phase.
So the last 3 waterings I only fed 1/2 dose and at a ph of 6.
I know there's no overnight solutions but I'm open to other ideas.
The plants are in grow bags with about 60L of soil which is roughly 13.6 US Gals.
ph is about 7.5-6 .
I don't want to shock the plants with any sudden changes so was wondering if I added a little peat moss would it help?


----------



## 757growin (Sep 11, 2013)

Jus wanted to be on page 420


----------



## TWS (Sep 11, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> yeah iv thought of that. and if cops come to my house im yelling at them that im armed and i will call the cops myself and see if it is them





MrStickyScissors said:


> they just look gangster lol





MrStickyScissors said:


> see someone with a black hoodie and a ak47 with a 75 round drum with base ball gloves on id be concerned


 That's some funny shit right there !


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2013)

Page 420 now thats some good shit!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> That's some funny shit right there !


thats real shit


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 12, 2013)

O shit we're still on page 420 View attachment 2815119


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 12, 2013)

nice colas on them ladies mr sunshine. page 420 woooooo.
11k likes on this thrread man. well done TWS


----------



## TWS (Sep 12, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Through being a little distracted with other problems I let the soil ph rise in 2-3 of my plants and although I flushed well the ph is still high, they have just started to flower albeit in the very early stages so I really want to correct this to ensure maixmum nutrient uptake during the most important phase.
> So the last 3 waterings I only fed 1/2 dose and at a ph of 6.
> I know there's no overnight solutions but I'm open to other ideas.
> The plants are in grow bags with about 60L of soil which is roughly 13.6 US Gals.
> ...


you can add some dolomite lime to your soil.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Since everyone is talking about rippers let me give some tech help to make sure you aren't the reason they are showing up. If you decide to post pictures be sure to turn off any GPS devices inside your phones and cameras. That info does follow those pics around and make it very easy for rippers and others to figure out the exact location the pic was taken. 
Just some food for thought. I hope I'm on pg 420 to!!!!!


----------



## cringer76 (Sep 12, 2013)

Pic From the Carport Greenhouse 

Front left OG #18 Front right G13 Cheese middle left Kandy Kush Middle Right Girl Scout Cookies and the 2 in the back u cant see are Chemdawg and Purple Wreck


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 12, 2013)

757growin said:


> I'm down for a shoot out. But not with popo. Thats y I say call n confirm. But wats the baseball glove for?


Did you guys get your "Ready to Die" tatoos yet?


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 12, 2013)

Question to any and all, I've never used a scope before this year and though I know you want a good mixture of trichs before harvesting, where would you place these shots of a sugar leaf 

1) Good to go
2) Almost there, another week or two
3) A month


----------



## cringer76 (Sep 12, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Question to any and all, I've never used a scope before this year and though I know you want a good mixture of trichs before harvesting, where would you place these shots of a sugar leaf
> 
> 1) Good to go
> 2) Almost there, another week or two
> ...


When you think your done Wait 1 more week. Im not a big fan of the loops when she starts to malt up you will know


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not positive on this fact but it seems to me the trichs on the sugar leaves mature a tad bit faster than the trichs on the buds themselves so I always try and check the actual bud for maturity not the sugar leaves..in no way am I saying this is correct but just something I have seem to have noticed. With seem being the key word. Lol


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 12, 2013)

View attachment 2815508

Hello, we are water logged in Colorado, been raining for 3-4 days now. Had to move our indoor girls in our garage as they are soaked and the herb bed is flooded, we lost BCS to broken branches. There is a ravine behind our house and it is huge now, it is not overflowing it's bank yet. We have a pump ready to go in case the sump pump takes on water. The girls in the basement are fine.


----------



## fumble (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn Rae...saw that on the news this morning...they were rescuing some guy from his car. Hope you stay safe and dry


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> View attachment 2815507View attachment 2815508View attachment 2815509View attachment 2815510
> 
> Hello, we are water logged in Colorado, been raining for 3-4 days now. Had to move our indoor girls in our garage as they are soaked and the herb bed is flooded, we lost BCS to broken branches. There is a ravine behind our house and it is huge now, it is not overflowing it's bank yet. We have a pump ready to go in case the sump pump takes on water. The girls in the basement are fine.


yeah I herd boulder got fucked up with mudslides and what not.. stay dry my dude


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 12, 2013)

fumble said:


> Damn Rae...saw that on the news this morning...they were rescuing some guy from his car. Hope you stay safe and dry


thanks fumble, it is just crazy, are usually a pretty dry state when it comes to rain. Not this week, suppose to be like this until Monday!


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> yeah I herd boulder got fucked up with mudslides and what not.. stay dry my dude


Yeah Boulder is pretty bad, The whole front range area is getting hammered. There is a possibility that Thompson canyons could flood, if it does it would be major disaster for sure.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Really hope all is ok for all of you up there. Saw that one of the dams broke above boulder this morning.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 12, 2013)

couple more outdoor shots.
Georgina in her new spots. hopefully more hidden.
shes behind the earliest flowerer u can see is swelling up nice.
and a close up of a cola on the earliest one. looking good.
cant wait to see everything exactly a month from now.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 12, 2013)

Man it's fucking cold and raining down here. Had to storage the ladies, they're not used to so much cold and water.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 12, 2013)

If it wasn't for all the wolf spiders I would nap down here


----------



## 757growin (Sep 12, 2013)

^^jus tie a hammock between those trees!


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 12, 2013)

id get down with those spiders, location, location, location.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 12, 2013)

maybe one of you can solve this mystery.. i have done many grows had many different grow houses all of them one story and have allways had at least a couple run ins with mites. iv been growing in a two story on the 2nd story for over a year now and not one mite and i dont even spray?! and ideas?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 12, 2013)

i have a shitload of spikders wonder if the mites cant get in cause the other spiders eat them? maybe they dont like stairs?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Since everyone is talking about rippers let me give some tech help to make sure you aren't the reason they are showing up. If you decide to post pictures be sure to turn off any GPS devices inside your phones and cameras. That info does follow those pics around and make it very easy for rippers and others to figure out the exact location the pic was taken.
> Just some food for thought. I hope I'm on pg 420 to!!!!!


Is there any means for a ripper to track a digital cam upload?. I've wondered about this, only my device is a Canon w/o any GPS...so cannot see how it would be possible.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is there any means for a ripper to track a digital cam upload?. I've wondered about this, only my device is a Canon w/o any GPS...so cannot see how it would be possible.


with a smart camera or smart phone i think you can get the location of the picture from the picture?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2013)

u have to turn ur gps off when u tke pix... some newer digital cams like this also


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 12, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u have to turn ur gps off when u tke pix... some newer digital cams like this also


http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_rebel_t3_18_55mm_is_ii_kit#Features

Just checked all the specs on mine above, cannot find any GPS feature or function.

LOL, now I'm getting paranoid about uploading today...which was why I came here originally.


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 12, 2013)

We're on day 4 of heavy rains here in Boulder County. My deepest sympathies for those evacuated and flooded out of their homes. For those who don't know: http://boulderoem.com/emergency-status
Jamestown has been evacuated and there is mass flooding everywhere up and down the front range. Stay safe stay inside! 
Stupid fucking college kids tubing down the dorm hallways and people are losing their homes and animals in the 8ft waves carrying debris and mud and rocks.
I am fortunate enough to be on high ground literally floods north south east and west of me. So much rain my indoor grow room is hovering around 75% humidity WITH my dehuey running on high!

This is one night of rainfall accumulation in 2 gal buckets, filled them to the brim.

This is my 55gal h2o barrel with approx 20gal of rainwater accumulated.

Soaked to the bone.

still pouring rain.

everyone one of em is looking over watered go figure.

My lil gals are taking the most beating as they have been staked but not trellised. Looks like someone got in there and punched em around.

Anything with weight not supported split down the middle. 
Thank you shitty fucking weather for helping me cull out any remaining runts. 
Hope everyone is staying safe and DRY!

edit update: 2 lives lost RIP. STAY AWAY FROM THE FUCKING WATER PEOPLE!
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/one-life-claimed-in-boulder-co/17678362


----------



## 5150 (Sep 12, 2013)

Can you cover them somehow?


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 12, 2013)

that was the plan for this weekend, however now I'm waiting out the rain before tarping them off so as not to create a hotbox for mold. i've seen cannabis plants in coastal mendo put up with hellfire by comparison. i believe the garden will be fine so long as we get the nice weather predicted to come.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 12, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> that was the plan for this weekend, however now I'm waiting out the rain before tarping them off so as not to create a hotbox for mold. i've seen cannabis plants in coastal mendo put up with hellfire by comparison. i believe the garden will be fine so long as we get the nice weather predicted to come.


You should come to the BBQ................


----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Sep 12, 2013)

Caterpillar! Not too bad this season.


----------



## fumble (Sep 12, 2013)

what is that little black and yellow guy?



CHIHUAHUA said:


> Caterpillar! Not too bad this season.
> View attachment 2816050View attachment 2816051View attachment 2816052View attachment 2816053View attachment 2816054View attachment 2816055View attachment 2816056


----------



## CHIHUAHUA (Sep 12, 2013)

Spotted Cucumber beetle


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 12, 2013)

Do you guys know if it's a specific type of caterpillar that goes for cannabis??

Maybe goes by the name Absolem lol


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Is there any means for a ripper to track a digital cam upload?. I've wondered about this, only my device is a Canon w/o any GPS...so cannot see how it would be possible.


If your device does not have GPS then don't worry. All smart phones have GPS and even some non smart phones, so If you have this enabled when you take the picture the GPS details stored inside the picture file that you then upload. With software it is very easy to extract that meta data(GPS cords)from the file giving anyone that has access to the picture can now know the location, date, time, ect. 
So for those of us that may be to stoned to get what I said Ill break it down real fast for you.
Disable GPS before taking any pictures you are taking of anything you are going to post if you don't want them used to track you.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 12, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> that was the plan for this weekend, however now I'm waiting out the rain before tarping them off so as not to create a hotbox for mold. i've seen cannabis plants in coastal mendo put up with hellfire by comparison. i believe the garden will be fine so long as we get the nice weather predicted to come.


Dude, Boulder area is the worst, so sorry for all those people who have lost everything. Hope your girls survive, we are in east Longmont area. They are saying this is a 100 year flood!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 12, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> maybe one of you can solve this mystery.. i have done many grows had many different grow houses all of them one story and have allways had at least a couple run ins with mites. iv been growing in a two story on the 2nd story for over a year now and not one mite and i dont even spray?! and ideas?


you get a trade off with problems when you go upstairs, you're a/c bill climbs, but your bug problem declines. mites can't fly, so they would have a hard time surviving the trek up your carpeted stairs before starving. Someone would probably have to have one hitching a ride into your room.


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 12, 2013)

The car you rented had GPS.... #breakingbad


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 12, 2013)

Joskins you coming up for some trimming ill pay your gas


----------



## 757growin (Sep 12, 2013)

Grand doggy purple. No purp but lots of trichs!


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone ever seen an insect like this? I was checking out my big girl and found this little guy with a flying insect of some kind between its pincers...right now it's chowing down.


----------



## Damnecro (Sep 13, 2013)

fr3d12 said:


> Through being a little distracted with other problems I let the soil ph rise in 2-3 of my plants and although I flushed well the ph is still high, they have just started to flower albeit in the very early stages so I really want to correct this to ensure maixmum nutrient uptake during the most important phase.
> So the last 3 waterings I only fed 1/2 dose and at a ph of 6.
> I know there's no overnight solutions but I'm open to other ideas.
> The plants are in grow bags with about 60L of soil which is roughly 13.6 US Gals.
> ...


try lacto bacillus or gypsum


----------



## Damnecro (Sep 13, 2013)

most of outdoor got ganked by local smackheads, oh well back to the indoor


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 13, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Anyone ever seen an insect like this? I was checking out my big girl and found this little guy with a flying insect of some kind between its pincers...right now it's chowing down.
> 
> View attachment 2816522


That's one weird looking insect. I saw something similar in Mexico one time and someone said it was called a walking stick. Not sure if it's the same thing you go there. I've noticed that I'm getting all kinds of insects I've never seen before now that I have this grow going.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Question to any and all, I've never used a scope before this year and though I know you want a good mixture of trichs before harvesting, where would you place these shots of a sugar leaf
> 
> 1) Good to go
> 2) Almost there, another week or two
> ...


Glad you asked this question Mojo. I just got a scope and I couldn't hold still long enough to get a good look at the trichs, but for the little time I did see them, they were just about like yours. For a brief second I thought I saw some that had turned amber. It's a bitch working the scope. The only way I can see making it simple is to trim a small amount of bud and view it on a table. With the wind and shaky hands, the scope is a pain.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 13, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> That's one weird looking insect. I saw something similar in Mexico one time and someone said it was called a walking stick. Not sure if it's the same thing you go there. I've noticed that I'm getting all kinds of insects I've never seen before now that I have this grow going.


Yeah, haven't seen anything like this. I'm not worried as it appears to be a predatory guy just hanging out. From some research I was doing, I think it may be the larval form of a Rove Beetle, of which there are some tens of thousands of different species. The info says they hang out around decaying organic matter (check, have a watermelon rotting away in the garden) and prey on the bugs the decay attracts. 

It was really cool seeing it with a gnat in its pincers/proboscis just walking along, not minding me and my flashlight.


----------



## TWS (Sep 13, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Do you guys know if it's a specific type of caterpillar that goes for cannabis??
> 
> Maybe goes by the name Absolem lol


 That's a Rad pic ! just as I invision them !


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 13, 2013)

og kushpeace.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Joskins you coming up for some trimming ill pay your gas


Trimming??? Someone need trimmers???? Hmmmm I am very available.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2013)

is that a larry og kush bro


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 13, 2013)

og kush #18 from reserva privada


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 13, 2013)

Magenta tops. Romulan, oh how I love thee


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sum of the chrons

Qrazy Train #3






QT #2






Blue Dream






On my planet the our light source comes down in beams of light illuminating each plant






Qrazy Train #1






Cherry Pie


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 13, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> og kushView attachment 2816746peace.


is that outside? oh my that looks dank


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 13, 2013)

thanks man outdoor


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2013)

smelly cherry from breeders boutique View attachment 2817046View attachment 2817048


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2013)

og larry x ? View attachment 2817050


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2013)

Yea!....my bud trimmer is here. Looks good, stainless steel, functions well. I don't have any buds ready for trimming just yet. I'll let you know as soon as a actually use it to trim some buds. Less than $500......http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professional-2-IN-1-Automatic-Bud-Trimmer-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper-Pro-HPS-MH-Light-/350862446359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b1080f17&nma=true&si=Zlfy1yMCYwA0I1cLZ4YuHfcOOVQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557.............


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 13, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Yea!....my bud trimmer is here. Looks good, stainless steel, functions well. I don't have any buds ready for trimming just yet. I'll let you know as soon as a actually use it to trim some buds. Les than $500......http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professional-2-IN-1-Automatic-Bud-Trimmer-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper-Pro-HPS-MH-Light-/350862446359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b1080f17&nma=true&si=Zlfy1yMCYwA0I1cLZ4YuHfcOOVQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557.............


http://www.trimpro.com/en/produits/fiche_produit/8

And I'll wager your $500 trimmer works as well as that one...10K for a trimmer...lol

At that price, the machine should include some sort of miraculous instant curing process.

Looking forward to seeing how well yours performs.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> http://www.trimpro.com/en/produits/fiche_produit/8
> 
> And I'll wager your $500 trimmer works as well as that one...10K for a trimmer...lol
> 
> ...


Well it's doesn't have a "Made in Canada" sticker.......!


----------



## helheim (Sep 13, 2013)

23 days flowering


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 13, 2013)

So today we in boulder county were blessed with almost an entire afternoon of sunshine! 
My girls instantly perked up and I thought, well fuck with more weather on the way I should get to it and throw my plastic up an run my fans 24/7. 

SO I DID!

I think the shit rain and cloudy weather is going to add at least a wk to the season. 

Really wanted to start hitting them monday with my high p/k flower booster but will take a few more days of good weather til they're thirsty again. 

Also I was dealing with helicopters and tandem rotor helicopters evacuating people from Lyons. 

This one was literally directly overhead, this happened on several occasions and is still going on.

I felt like I was getting camped as I was pulling the plastic over!

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 13, 2013)

i want that 10k trimmer


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 13, 2013)

rent that bitch out to pay for its self


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i want that 10k trimmer


me too but I only had $500...........


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> rent that bitch out to pay for its self


some kind of "trimmer Pimp"......lol


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 13, 2013)

Trick that trimmer out!, if she aint actin right slap that bitch...."u bitch, u just cut the head of my trichrome off, "slap".....get your ass out there and make me some money....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2013)

Pimp'n ain't eazy!......


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 13, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Pimp'n ain't eazy!......


[video=dailymotion;xvr70c]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvr70c_tree-pimp_lifestyle[/video]


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 13, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> Trick that trimmer out!, if she aint actin right slap that bitch...."u bitch, u just cut the head of my trichrome off, "slap".....get your ass out there and make me some money....


 lol that shit made me lugh out loud


----------



## Grobda (Sep 13, 2013)

Weekly update for me!

The garden with my ghetto ventilation in view. Oscillating fan on top, box fan on bottom.

View attachment 2817484

Bagseed hairs starting to turn 

View attachment 2817485View attachment 2817486

Harlequin top

View attachment 2817487

Kandy Kush

View attachment 2817488View attachment 2817489


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 13, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i want that 10k trimmer


Twister is only $14,000 new, I plan on picking up a used one in December for 1/2 price. It won't help this years harvest, but it will help my bank account


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 13, 2013)

lol she do it all too full service LOL.. i dont cut my bitches!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 13, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Twister is only $14,000 new, I plan on picking up a used one in December for 1/2 price. It won't help this years harvest, but it will help my bank account


hell yeah shit my first out door crop you gotta bring it over id rent that shit for a stack


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 13, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> Trick that trimmer out!, if she aint actin right slap that bitch...."u bitch, u just cut the head of my trichrome off, "slap".....get your ass out there and make me some money....


[video=youtube;fc5OZVvD4Jo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc5OZVvD4Jo[/video]


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 13, 2013)

stacked kush


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 13, 2013)

the twister is what we use "at work", well the trimmers do anyways. 
funny how the growers working and badged by mmed have NOTHING to do with the trimming, or flash drying, curing is not even an option.
I've taken the power washer to the twister blades many times, that purple engine degreaser is the best, purple shit forget what it's called.
personally I run those bonsai automated shears from the netherlands, some guy named napolean. \
can plug em right into my truck for "field use".
Plus if you accidentally are stoned or working drunk you cannot take off a finger, TRIM PRO ANYONE? 
First time I saw some stupid hippy kid lose a digit on one of those was because he found it faster to remove the guard cover and "lawnmower" the buds, his finger tip as well...

second was when is a nice lady was feeding the trim pro "popcorn" and literally using her fingers to push it through as it wasn't large enough to get trimmed on its own. she only lost a finger nail but it still scared her real bad. 

whenever i use a trim pro on big ass outdoor colas i feel like i'm bbq'in, a beer in one hand and a fat ass cola in the other getting turned like a spit over the grill. 

Cheers!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 13, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Yea!....my bud trimmer is here. Looks good, stainless steel, functions well. I don't have any buds ready for trimming just yet. I'll let you know as soon as a actually use it to trim some buds. Less than $500......http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professional-2-IN-1-Automatic-Bud-Trimmer-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper-Pro-HPS-MH-Light-/350862446359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b1080f17&nma=true&si=Zlfy1yMCYwA0I1cLZ4YuHfcOOVQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557.............


Hope you can make a video of it in action. I would really want to see it run!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 13, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hope you can make a video of it in action. I would really want to see it run!


 yeah, I can do that......


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 13, 2013)

i think im going to start having naked bitches trim my shit. pot head bitches then i can fuck them all. and pay them but they wont be hookers cause there trimming


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 13, 2013)

fuck, I got some bt spray today go out sprayed the hoes down, 15 mins later..it rains....do I gotta spray again tmw cause of this fuckin rain....booooooooo wtf was the point...I like the naked bitches...like new jack city? lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 13, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> fuck, I got some bt spray today go out sprayed the hoes down, 15 mins later..it rains....do I gotta spray again tmw cause of this fuckin rain....booooooooo wtf was the point...I like the naked bitches...like new jack city? lol


 So nice you wanna do it twice.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2013)

casy jones, seeds i got from a freedie pack from breeders boutique. smell sweet and sticky


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 13, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> So nice you wanna do it twice.


 I know im such a nice guy, the things we do for bitches....sometimes I think my old lady gets pissed off at me cause I spend so much times with my other hoes, shes like u really don't have to go out there and im like no baby I have too if I don't there suffer then her tone from babbbby went to...well go ahead and kick it with your fuckin plants!, Im pretty sure I heard...you love them more then u love me....hahahaha o bitches...we love u....I just wonder what shes gonna say when its trimming time.u love those scissors more then u love me....hahahaha.....but I think she'll be fine once shes got a whole jar to herself and she trys all the fruits of my labor...she'll be runnin too the fridge ready to make some weird shit....


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 13, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> I know im such a nice guy, the things we do for bitches....sometimes I think my old lady gets pissed off at me cause I spend so much times with my other hoes, shes like u really don't have to go out there and im like no baby I have too if I don't there suffer then her tone from babbbby went to...well go ahead and kick it with your fuckin plants!, Im pretty sure I heard...you love them more then u love me....hahahaha o bitches...we love u....I just wonder what shes gonna say when its trimming time.u love those scissors more then u love me....hahahaha.....but I think she'll be fine once shes got a whole jar to herself and she trys all the fruits of my labor...she'll be runnin too the fridge ready to make some weird shit....


for real tho these bitches just done know! allways bitches about money but dont want you to work.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2013)

cherry pie clone


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 13, 2013)

My girl always talks about her half... how cute


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 13, 2013)

blue pit from breeders boutique. dog x deep blue


----------



## 5150 (Sep 13, 2013)

Will be building rain covers tomorrow. Who knows what I will come up with.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 13, 2013)

lookin good 5150!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 14, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> cherry pie clone View attachment 2818123View attachment 2818128


tie that plant up lol...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunrise with the ladies.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 14, 2013)

Keeping ahead of the mold/rot has been a bitch this abnormally wet KY summer, but I woke up to 50 degrees, 50% humidity and a nice nearly sustained 7 mph breeze. For the first time in two weeks I've had 2 days with no sign of further mold. The quick dried bud I have sampled, left after I mercilessly cut out the infected buds and those surrounding and discarded the mold, packs a hell of a kick already. I'm hoping to get 2-3 more weeks on the Criticals and 4 or so on the Mango and Widow.

Royal Queen Critical:



Blim Burn Mango:



RQ WW:


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 14, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Sunrise with the ladies.


great pic, was going to do that my self, as i was up at 6am wartering


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 14, 2013)

So after days and days of rainfall, got some sunlight today.

Short and stocky, smells like bubblegum. Getting some real fat calyxes, but the zoom on the phone camera sucks 




Getting there
Pictured lower bottom bud, and top bud



Little miss sunshine won't stop growing. Barely beginning to flower



Last but not least, No. 4


----------



## crossfade69 (Sep 14, 2013)

5150 looking good like it ,GB nice pic ,smidge and209 buds are looking good, smidge i dont envy your weather that is tricky growing in those conditions good luck brother.


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i think im going to start having naked bitches trim my shit. pot head bitches then i can fuck them all. and pay them but they wont be hookers cause there trimming


 LOL ! I like your style ! What does Jozi say ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

Great pics everyone ! GB, that sunrise pic is awesome! Looks like a lot of good things going on for everyone !


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 14, 2013)

come on canelo knock his ass out!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 14, 2013)

slim chance but i think he has a chance. dude is like a pit bull


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 14, 2013)

A quick pic of the not-yet-red-e, hairy ass, half-assed manicure job, no bag appeal buds left from mold cut outs I've been hittin'. People are getting $110 a Q for indoor that will get you high, but that's about it. This shit is short-lived, but intense and straight couchlock. Makes me wonder if this Critical won't be anything but straight couchlock, stay-at-home shit when the plants are ready? Anyway, the point is I had ran out and had been buying my bud and even though I wish I hadn't had to deal with it, the mold/rot gave me enough preemie, yet still kick-ass bud to get through. I'm pretty fuckin' grateful right now!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

From 2 days ago, and I'm finally done watering for the year...at least outdoors.


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

Looking great sunbiz, Not to far off .


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> Looking great sunbiz, Not to far off .


2 more weeks, just waiting for them to fatten up a bit. 

There's another spot nobody here has seen yet, I'm going to take a few pics during harvesting...they are nice round shrubs like all of yours.

Only I took shit soil in an abandoned industrial area and turned it into loam, must have dumped a good 100 lbs or so of humus out there.

Wish I could attend that BBQ, but I'm too far away from all of you in Cali.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Wish I could attend that BBQ, but I'm too far away from all of you in Cali.


Me too, been reading about it and wishing I could make something like a gathering of open-minded individuals. KY will be the last state in the Union to legalize the herb in any capacity other than industrial hemp (thank you Rand!). I can tell by the yellow/gold wildflowers in your pics that you are a long way from Cali biz, as I have the same ones by my garden.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> LOL ! I like your style ! What does Jozi say ?


hes down.... he will bone them too fosho


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 14, 2013)

i doubted him for a min there but i think he can pipe a bitch down. we will definitly find out when he comes back to trim cause im getting him a bitch for sure. kinda like making a cop smoke a joint with you lol jk joskins


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 14, 2013)

well im not kidding about getting you a whore i am going to do that real talk.. on me


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the great humor !


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

Just as long as he isn't one of the naked trimmers .


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> Just as long as he isn't one of the naked trimmers .


 lol .


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

wonder if his ears are ringing ?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> wonder if his ears are ringing ?


i bet they are. he probably just took a dab hit


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 14, 2013)

NBK

Grim Reefer

Jabba Stash Putting out rocks

double headed jabba


----------



## 757growin (Sep 14, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> well im not kidding about getting you a whore i am going to do that real talk.. on me


I would like to say that I am told that I am an excellent trimmer!


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i bet they are. he probably just took a dab hit


 Shit, he's still in bed. 


757growin said:


> I would like to say that I am told that I am an excellent trimmer!


 Naked ?


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Sep 14, 2013)

(G13 haze) wrong plant ) its a FIRE OG thinking a couple weeks more opinions welcomedView attachment 2821793View attachment 2821794View attachment 2821795


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 14, 2013)

OUTDOOR FARMER said:


> G13 haze,, thinking a couple weeks more opinions welcomedView attachment 2821793View attachment 2821794View attachment 2821795
> 4 more weeks


----------



## 757growin (Sep 14, 2013)

Naked ?[/QUOTE]

Not anymore. Everyone kept complaining bout the hair in my buds. I jus blamed the dogs. Lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> Thanks for the great humor !


that was humor?


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys. Took some sweet pics of the outdoor ladies today. Gonna post em in a sec but first wanted to see if someone could help me distinquish if the purple in this jack herra is just a strain trait or a defiency. Now its got purple @ like 95% of the budsites and not on the leaves which is what happened with a phosphorus or potassium(can't remember which) defiency I encountered earlier in the season. So is it a trait or some other defiemcy? Any help much appreciated. 2 pics of diff bud sites then a full plant shot.


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> that was humor?


why sure if you like hairy legs and arm pits with the smell of patchouli .


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 14, 2013)

Been a while since I've posted any pics of my big girl, the Super Lemon Haze.

Here's an overall shot. She stands right around 7'6" tall. (I still haven't figured out a good way to take a picture of the whole plant)



A couple close-up shots of the forming buds. She took a good while to start shooting pistils.





These are a couple close-ups of one of my late start G13/Skunk from Mr. Nice. Of my late starts, she was not the first to show sex, but she is the earliest to start forming buds.

Bud shot.



My first trichomes (if you can see them). Nothing special for most of you, but for me it's a big deal, this being my first grow and all, to be at this stage.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Me too, been reading about it and wishing I could make something like a gathering of open-minded individuals. KY will be the last state in the Union to legalize the herb in any capacity other than industrial hemp (thank you Rand!). I can tell by the yellow/gold wildflowers in your pics that you are a long way from Cali biz, as I have the same ones by my garden.


Flowers are goldenrods, oddly enough KY used to be a major production zone prior to the insanity beginning with the Nixon admin. 

Back in the 80's, I used to purchase what I can only call sour/roadkill skunk...grown in KY. The stuff smelled so strong it cannot be grown anywhere but very remotely. Herijuana even has roots tracing back to your state.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Herijuana/Sannies_Seeds/

Scroll down a bit on this lineage page and you find KY...I've also grown this strain.

Peace!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> OUTDOOR FARMER said:
> 
> 
> > G13 haze,, thinking a couple weeks more opinions welcomedView attachment 2821793View attachment 2821794View attachment 2821795
> ...


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Flowers are goldenrods, oddly enough KY used to be a major production zone prior to the insanity beginning with the Nixon admin.
> 
> Back in the 80's, I used to purchase what I can only call sour/roadkill skunk...grown in KY. The stuff smelled so strong it cannot be grown anywhere but very remotely. Herijuana even has roots tracing back to your state.
> 
> ...


 I have three packs of Herijuana, going to be one of my indoor grows this year.


----------



## TWS (Sep 14, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> NBK
> 
> Grim Reefer
> 
> ...


loving the Jabba man !


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

TWS said:


> I have three packs of Herijuana, going to be one of my indoor grows this year.


The dominant pheno will have an overwhelming coffee/chickory flavor and smell. But there's a second type I found, on the fruitier side, yields higher, and just as high in THC %. Keep that baby and clone her!.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 14, 2013)

Does more trichs equate higher potency?


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 14, 2013)

no answers to my purple being a trait or defiency question? lol damn
do i have to do a new thread ? come on all u seasoned outdoor folk whats it look like lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> no answers to my purple being a trait or defiency question? lol damn
> do i have to do a new thread ? come on all u seasoned outdoor folk whats it look like lol


I have never grown that strain, so I was waiting for someone with experience growing it to answer, however it looks like a purple strain trait to me......


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Does more trichs equate higher potency?


Tough question,

Would more concentrated trichs at 14% have more potency than less at 20%.

Hell if I know.


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Sep 14, 2013)

thx for the estimate Mr Sticky,,,,


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Tough question,
> 
> Would more concentrated trichs at 14% have more potency than less at 20%.
> 
> Hell if I know.


I've seen some pics with buds just loaded with sugar and it would seem that they carry a higher potency, but like yourself I don't know because I've smoked some stuff that looked and smelled amazing, crystallized beyond belief but left me wanting in the high department only to be floored by something that smelled of a horse barn and tasted about as good.


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Sep 14, 2013)

thx sunbiz1


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've seen some pics with buds just loaded with sugar and it would seem that they carry a higher potency, but like yourself I don't know because I've smoked some stuff that looked and smelled amazing, crystallized beyond belief but left me wanting in the high department only to be floored by something that smelled of a horse barn and tasted about as good.


That's the beauty of what we grow, over 400 individual compounds contribute either individually or collectively to provide medicine.

Our brains are wired naturally by THC compounds, and therefore react differently.

Which makes impossible to grade top strains etc., and even harder to replicate by big pharma.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 14, 2013)

anyone remember me posting, asking if i could use compost teas in my dwc buckets in replace of nutrients, as you all airate your teas....

turns out theres an an article in uk issue 3 of garden culture magazine saying roots are growing twice as fast and big in half the time if compost teas are added along with nutes....something about hydro nutes only having 17 elements in them were as soil has 90+ and there all there for the plants to use.......it also suggests that you cannot simply buy bennies put them and put them in the water as they have no means of sustaining themselves.

this is very interesting and could really allow organic hydroponics...im going to reasearch this but wondered if any of you have ever used it in that way as i know some of you do hydro when its cold...


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Flowers are goldenrods, oddly enough KY used to be a major production zone prior to the insanity beginning with the Nixon admin.
> 
> Back in the 80's, I used to purchase what I can only call sour/roadkill skunk...grown in KY. The stuff smelled so strong it cannot be grown anywhere but very remotely. Herijuana even has roots tracing back to your state.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are our state flower and everywhere in my backyard. They get a bad rap for allergies, but it's the ragweed more than anything I think. 

I cut my teeth on local grown, mostly skunk #1 in the mid to late 80s. Everybody called it Kentucky Thunderfuck, lol, and it was bright green, heavily sativa influenced, expandorama two-toke shit. One joint wound stone ten people it seemed. My buddy of 30+ years and I were just debating whether that old skunk was really all that, or if we had just smoked so much that we couldn't get high like that anymore. I've been so high on it that I threw up like I was whiskey drunk. 

I do remember that after a few years of inbreeding, with no outside genetics brought in, the quality diminished to shit and eventually disappeared, along with the old breeders.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> That's the beauty of what we grow, over 400 individual compounds contribute either individually or collectively to provide medicine.
> 
> Our brains are wired naturally by THC compounds, and therefore react differently.
> 
> Which makes impossible to grade top strains etc., and even harder to replicate by big pharma.


im pretty good at grading top strains......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, they are our state flower and everywhere in my backyard. They get a bad rap for allergies, but it's the ragweed more than anything I think.
> 
> I cut my teeth on local grown, mostly skunk #1 in the mid to late 80s. Everybody called it Kentucky Thunderfuck, lol, and it was bright green, heavily sativa influenced, expandorama two-toke shit. One joint wound stone ten people it seemed. My buddy of 30+ years and I were just debating whether that old skunk was really all that, or if we had just smoked so much that we couldn't get high like that anymore. I've been so high on it that I threw up like I was whiskey drunk.
> 
> I do remember that after a few years of inbreeding, with no outside genetics brought in, the quality diminished to shit and eventually disappeared, along with the old breeders.


people inbreed strains to eep them uniform... quality is not dimishied... they do it to keep it the same...


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> people inbreed strains to eep them uniform... quality is not dimishied... they do it to keep it the same...


Thanks for the 411. I'm not much of a breeder, but just remember how the weed seemed to change and become less smelly and less potent over the years.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 14, 2013)

Everything seems to be great except this damn PM


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 14, 2013)

White widow:


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Thanks for the 411. I'm not much of a breeder, but just remember how the weed seemed to change and become less smelly and less potent over the years.


 probally due to commercial farming if its the same strain has before... picking it early semi drying it and not curing it to turn a quicker buck.... genetics are super important but growing skill is kinda immportent also


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys yet another update from our farm here in the mitten...got sum close ups of sum different strains.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> im pretty good at grading top strains......


So you think, down there in the city a top strain isn't nearly my standards.

Hehe!, perhaps we should compare next month.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So you think, down there in the city a top strain isn't nearly my standards.
> 
> Hehe!, perhaps we should compare next month.


lol.... ill put a gram o my sourkush to a gram of anything u have sativa/indica/hybrid indoor or outdoor...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol.... ill put a gram o my sourkush to a gram of anything u have sativa/indica/hybrid indoor or outdoor...


See you at the BBQ!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

u don't got nothing this caliber... that sannies gear aint even close.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVOzdrMIA8


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> lol.... ill put a gram o my sourkush to a gram of anything u have sativa/indica/hybrid indoor or outdoor...


You're on bro, I've seen your pics...friendly competition of course.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You're on bro, I've seen your pics...friendly competition of course.


 we need unbiased judges...


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> we need unbiased judges...









I'm free


----------



## theexpress (Sep 14, 2013)

ur gonna need some high end og to even compete.... and even then http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhF8c-RZgCk


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> u don't got nothing this caliber... that sannies gear aint even close.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVOzdrMIA8


I think we need to to have a smoke off/BBQ somewhere in the Midwest.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 14, 2013)

theexpress said:


> ur gonna need some high end og to even compete.... and even then http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhF8c-RZgCk


Gotta concede a tad here, very nice.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;UNsOMdJ050s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNsOMdJ050s&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hahaha^^ that was awesome


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 14, 2013)

one more month to go.

i can't wait for things to begin, then i can't wait for things to be over.

aerial view







ground level


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 14, 2013)

*An update on my Scrog.*


View attachment 2822244View attachment 2822245


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 14, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *An update on my Scrog.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822244View attachment 2822245


Still Caterpillar and Budworm free? Asshole  LOL


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 14, 2013)

be thirsty my friends, be thirsty....when I drink..i don't just drink....I get drunk.....RIU drinkin chillin its better then hittin dumb people with cars......


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 14, 2013)

*Yea i can still say im Caterpillar and Budworm free!! 
*


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Yea i can still say im Caterpillar and Budworm free!!
> *


You can put me on that list too......knock knock......


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 14, 2013)

Whadduppp. Some pics

The top of my 7 footer. She has some huge friggen colas man. Georgina in her glory. And the sativa Dom bag seed finally swelling up. Again can't wait for about 35 days from meow.gonna be sweet.

Keep it green peeps


----------



## 5150 (Sep 14, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *An update on my Scrog.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822244View attachment 2822245


What is that netting called and where did you buy it? How much? Thanks.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> You can put me on that list too......knock knock......


 you both are getting budworms u just jinks yourself hahaha


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 14, 2013)

5150 said:


> What is that netting called and where did you buy it? How much? Thanks.




*Its called insect netting, I bought it online you can check it out and look for a dealer at this site>*http://www.smart-net-systems.com/agricultural_netting/insect_netting.html*<, and i bought the 12x300 shipping and all was around 260-280 if i remember correctly and no prob.*


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 14, 2013)

*Some tincture i made with Glycerin of boy is it sweet, all indoor trimmings.*


----------



## 5150 (Sep 14, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Its called insect netting, I bought it online you can check it out and look for a dealer at this site>*http://www.smart-net-systems.com/agricultural_netting/insect_netting.html*<, and i bought the 12x300 shipping and all was around 260-280 if i remember correctly and no prob.*


Thanks for the info. One more question on quality. How do you think it would hold up in strong winds. Or is it durable? Something like my carport in my avatar. Strong side winds.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 14, 2013)

*Garden Boss On Full Alert* I heard a prowler in the blackberries about 50 feet from the patch, Scared him off with a few Mossberg rounds... It might be one of these kinda nights for him. Stupid fucking tweaker think I am gonna work this hard to let you have it.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 14, 2013)

Are you living on site Boss? I imagine you'd have to with a garden that big.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah on site. 5 years with no problems. Time to get coffee brewing, and some homies posted. I got 6 dogs, cameras, motion sensors, and guns.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 14, 2013)

u just gotta sleep in the garden GB when he comes have the mask on, singin some off the wall musical song with dance also, n when he thinks the finale is almost done, just let off a bunch of ammo while dancing at the same, it will confuse him enough to seek meth and sleep in a abandon house wondering what he just saw......those tricky things r the key in the success cause then he will wonder what really his reasons are to exist....


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks bro I needed a good laugh  Stressful shit tonight. Me and the girl are gonna stay out, I am thinking about using Wonder Woman for my lean to tent


----------



## doublejj (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck GB......if only we had a few Claymore's, I could show you a few tricks I learned in Vietnam...........


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 14, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Thanks bro I needed a good laugh  Stressful shit tonight. Me and the girl are gonna stay out, I am thinking about using Wonder Woman for my lean to tent


 were all on a high alert its just that time of yr where the tweaks get tweaky, just remember if u gotta do what u gotta do......sprinkle some crack on em......lol....hahaha na I feel ya I got my pitts outside we aint let some bitchmade fuck up our shit...high alert sep, im thinkin chettos...there thinkin meth...way off my path ya feel me bro? sometimes u gotta put the hammer....in hammer time!


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

sucks garden boss. good luck bro. man its fucking tweaker/ripper season.
i hate them bitches.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 15, 2013)

5150 said:


> Thanks for the info. One more question on quality. How do you think it would hold up in strong winds. Or is it durable? Something like my carport in my avatar. Strong side winds.



*I get winds up to 60 MPH here so yea i would say it can hold up lol you cant use hot glue on it tho it will melt it.* 

*Its great stuff i would suggest everyone pick this up and inclose there gardens with it.*


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 15, 2013)

*I would also like to report that all the plants i have in my boxes are looking better then in the plants i have in ground, as well as my neighbors stuff same type of boxes i think i might have to just do all raise boxes next year its either that or Smart Pots.*


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 15, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I would also like to report that all the plants i have in my boxes are looking better then in the plants i have in ground, as well as my neighbors stuff same type of boxes i think i might have to just do all raise boxes next year its either that or Smart Pots.*


200 gallon smart pots are the way to go man, at least try out a few next season.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

This^^^^^^^^^^!!


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> *Garden Boss On Full Alert* I heard a prowler in the blackberries about 50 feet from the patch, Scared him off with a few Mossberg rounds... It might be one of these kinda nights for him. Stupid fucking tweaker think I am gonna work this hard to let you have it. View attachment 2822319


That sucks. Stay safe bro. You sure it was a person and not an animal of some sort?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 15, 2013)

Definitely human, I grew up hunting and listening to the woods. These tweaks really don't know who they are fucking with


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Well hopefully you've convinced him your too well protected and if he's smart he won't be back.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 15, 2013)

Set up trail cams on the perimeter.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 15, 2013)

Fuck the entire world, I got spider mites the day before flush starts. Not just spider mites, fucking text book example infestation of spider mites. The webs were so dense on some tops that it looked like a cocoon, and you could see hoards of them climbing up and down them. I blasted the shit out of them with Doktor Doom, and my eyes are now super irritated from doing that, lol, but I don't know really how to approach something this bad. I'd post pics, but I just showered that shit off, just let your imagination run wild, it's that bad. It happened literally over night, I'm sure there were some early warning signs that I missed, but it went from unnoticeable, to smothered since the other day. Dumb shit me didn't even look at them yesterday, just tired and lazy. 

Seriously, with all that I am growing, I should know better than to try and pick up a part-time piss-shit job that doesn't pay me as much in 2 weeks as my garden or hashing does in a day. Wasting my damn time, causing me to neglect my garden.


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

Kinda wicked up in here.


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> *Garden Boss On Full Alert* I heard a prowler in the blackberries about 50 feet from the patch, Scared him off with a few Mossberg rounds... It might be one of these kinda nights for him. Stupid fucking tweaker think I am gonna work this hard to let you have it. View attachment 2822319


 I love my Mossberg .! gonna be pimping her out today from a synthetic stock and forend to wood and an Accu choke barrel. Gonna go bust some pigeons .


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

well the ripper was back last night. the first time he came he took a branch from 2 plants. almost 
as if to test if its ready ( its not) and one of the plants was my 40 gal but i moved her since
but the other like 2 1/2 footer was in the ground and i couldnt move it.

well he came back and took the whole plant last night. lil fucker. im too fucking broke right now to buy
cameras and i dont live on location. dont really know what to do with the remaining 7 plants. early 
harvest? i mean he only got my smallest but she had some frosty buds on her. as u all know im sad to
see any go but really thats pennies to my harvest....considering the dick boy doesnt come back and try 
and take more. 

bout to go get a pitbull from the pound and leave it out @ night. cheap suggestions anyone?
fucking bullshit man. fucking piece of shit jumped my fence with it too since i have all the doors locked.


----------



## rolerzright (Sep 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Definitely human, I grew up hunting and listening to the woods. These tweaks really don't know who they are fucking with


just one of my fav booby traps that i use every yr, just be sure to remember where you plot them.. 
1. dig numerous holes 2' x 2' at 12" deep all around your crop
2. find some old 2x4 or 2x6 boards 
3. nail 20 or more 3 1/2" spikes all through the the boards one way. 
4. place boards with nails spiked upwards in the holes. 
5. cover the holes with twigs, branches, and leaves to disguise the hole.
6. remember where they all are.. 
7. enjoy the show 
trust me. this is every tweakers nightmare and not knowing where they are or how many there is makes it worse


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sow we moved our girls into our garage to let them dry out after all this rain in Colorado. Sadly yesterday we found budworms, herme on one girl and seeds. Not surprising on the seeds as there are a lot of people growing outside here. So disappointing as they were looking nice! Probably have a shit ton of hash,butter and oil to work with.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> well the ripper was back last night. the first time he came he took a branch from 2 plants. almost
> as if to test if its ready ( its not) and one of the plants was my 40 gal but i moved her since
> but the other like 2 1/2 footer was in the ground and i couldnt move it.
> 
> ...


If you booby trap, and that ripper winds up in the ER...you can kiss that grow good-bye anyways unless it is licensed. And if the grow is illegal, most states have aggravated cultivation laws against using traps etc. Scare him off instead, with a note:

"I have a live cam feed back to my PC, now I know who you are. You may get away w/taking these plants, but eventually I will find you...and your family".


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 15, 2013)

just get some signs "smile your on camera" n post them around your grow, hes already been there so when he sees the sign he might get spooked, but u could get yourself a pitt, I was gonna leave my female in the garden, but shes all about gettin her cut munch on some leaves n some buds on the bottom....lol....so that didn't really work its just that time man, u gotta understand there not thinkin o its somebody Meds....there thinkin DOLLA SIGNS $$$$$$ n we all know money makes the world spin, you either got it or u aint shit, my advice its time to get a tent n sleep up in that bitch get your homie out there, whatever u gotta do but its gonna keep happenin if u don't do anything about it [video=youtube;M_I9bwwqn6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_I9bwwqn6A[/video]


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 15, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Fuck the entire world, I got spider mites the day before flush starts. Not just spider mites, fucking text book example infestation of spider mites. The webs were so dense on some tops that it looked like a cocoon, and you could see hoards of them climbing up and down them. I blasted the shit out of them with Doktor Doom, and my eyes are now super irritated from doing that, lol, but I don't know really how to approach something this bad. I'd post pics, but I just showered that shit off, just let your imagination run wild, it's that bad. It happened literally over night, I'm sure there were some early warning signs that I missed, but it went from unnoticeable, to smothered since the other day. Dumb shit me didn't even look at them yesterday, just tired and lazy.
> 
> Seriously, with all that I am growing, I should know better than to try and pick up a part-time piss-shit job that doesn't pay me as much in 2 weeks as my garden or hashing does in a day. Wasting my damn time, causing me to neglect my garden.


Sounds like an absolute nightmare, sorry to hear that bro.


Blast those muda fuckas! 
[video=youtube;yagSZPixnio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yagSZPixnio[/video]


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> well the ripper was back last night. the first time he came he took a branch from 2 plants. almost
> as if to test if its ready ( its not) and one of the plants was my 40 gal but i moved her since
> but the other like 2 1/2 footer was in the ground and i couldnt move it.
> 
> ...


A camera isn't much good considering he is probably wearing a balaclava anyway.
A dog might bark all night long especially it he is not used to the location and draw unwanted attention.
What about setting up a tent unmanned with a light and radio on.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 15, 2013)

sorry to here. i got ripped in june, so now i get very little sleep, at night too. going to get window alarms, thay have at lowes for$20? and use them for trip wires around my yard. i also tieded them all up to barb wire, this time. lol, got a pitbull, myself, but fucker sleeps in my bed. he became a famliy dog, and not so much a outside gard dog, lol. also have a light motion sensor hooked up to my small radio


ambedexteras said:


> well the ripper was back last night. the first time he came he took a branch from 2 plants. almost
> as if to test if its ready ( its not) and one of the plants was my 40 gal but i moved her since
> but the other like 2 1/2 footer was in the ground and i couldnt move it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 15, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Fuck the entire world, I got spider mites the day before flush starts. Not just spider mites, fucking text book example infestation of spider mites. The webs were so dense on some tops that it looked like a cocoon, and you could see hoards of them climbing up and down them. I blasted the shit out of them with Doktor Doom, and my eyes are now super irritated from doing that, lol, but I don't know really how to approach something this bad. I'd post pics, but I just showered that shit off, just let your imagination run wild, it's that bad. It happened literally over night, I'm sure there were some early warning signs that I missed, but it went from unnoticeable, to smothered since the other day. Dumb shit me didn't even look at them yesterday, just tired and lazy.
> 
> Seriously, with all that I am growing, I should know better than to try and pick up a part-time piss-shit job that doesn't pay me as much in 2 weeks as my garden or hashing does in a day. Wasting my damn time, causing me to neglect my garden.


Predatory spider mites my guy.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> I love my Mossberg .! gonna be pimping her out today from a synthetic stock and forend to wood and an Accu choke barrel. Gonna go bust some pigeons .


Don't forget to pop any crows you see.


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> sorry to here. i got ripped in june, so now i get very little sleep, at night too. going to get window alarms, thay have at lowes for$20? and use them for trip wires around my yard. i also tieded them all up to barb wire, this time. lol, got a pitbull, myself, but fucker sleeps in my bed. he became a famliy dog, and not so much a outside gard dog, lol. also have a light motion sensor hooked up to my small radio


 LOl ! the family tried to make our pit a inside dog. I all ready have two dogs who sleep under the blankets. After the pit was sleeping inside nightly I layed down the Fing rules. Why he is here and I don't pay his food and vet bills and pick up his shit so he can Fing sleep inside. I told them he goes out at night or he can leave and I'll get a pound puppy to eat all Fing three of them. Dog sleeps outside at night. LOL We love him a bunch but he is here for a reason. And I still don't sleep well. When he barks I investigate. He'll be inside in the winter.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> well the ripper was back last night. the first time he came he took a branch from 2 plants. almost
> as if to test if its ready ( its not) and one of the plants was my 40 gal but i moved her since
> but the other like 2 1/2 footer was in the ground and i couldnt move it.
> 
> ...


Id post up in Ghillie suit and scare the shit out of em but preferably beat the shit out of him.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 15, 2013)

Body the fool and make compost out of them remains.


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> Don't forget to pop any crows you see.


 clay crows ? lol


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

I've started regular perimeter patrols at night. I wear my vest & I always have the 'Taliban' with me...........


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Here is our vicious pit mix, she sleeps inside as well. Too much of a lover to be a good guard dog. Sorry of all the rippers you guys face, but your plants are huge and they can't help themselves!! How maddening that must be. One thing we might have to consider next year. This year is a wash literally due to the rain, we can even spray any preventative for bud worms because it keeps raining! Horrible here some places are dealing with a 500 year flood. We feel fortunate to be dry inside and down in our basement.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 15, 2013)

get those solar electric fence attachment no electricity bill n give them a nice jolt.....or u could make some kind of gadget one that comes to mind is on the goonies lol If they can do it u can do it! hahahaha hook it up to bells n whistles [video=youtube;kr_z37TgQO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr_z37TgQO4[/video]


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

ya thats why i chose against putting fish hooks on the fishing line. didnt wanna impale
anyone and have them go to ER even tho my grow is 100% legal in my state. i dont want
un wanted attention. 

and Fred12 today a tent willl be going up with a lantern on @ night . this has been my plan B 
all season and its for sure been deemed necessary today. i should
sleep in it for fuck sakes but the whole reason i have my mmj card is for chronic back pain....
i dont do well on tent floor lol


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> ya thats why i chose against putting fish hooks on the fishing line. didnt wanna impale
> anyone and have them go to ER even tho my grow is 100% legal in my state. i dont want
> un wanted attention.
> 
> ...


You don't know who is stealing from you or even how many there is, if confronted he/they may get violent so I wouldn't advise staying there unless you had a couple of buddies with baseball bats as company.
The unmanned tent isn't foolproof either, it may scare some away but others could throw a rock or something to see if someone is in there, hopefully the former applies in your case.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> ya thats why i chose against putting fish hooks on the fishing line. didnt wanna impale
> anyone and have them go to ER even tho my grow is 100% legal in my state. i dont want
> un wanted attention.
> 
> ...


 get one of your buddys to stay out there for next couple months work out a deal like your give him a q/p,1/2 whatever u guys work out but least have someone out there for you, n make sure they aint a pussy cause when push comes to shove its time to put in work


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

Carport Sunday morning......................................................................


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Carport Sunday morning......................................................................



looking great there !! mid oct finish on them +/- ?


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 15, 2013)

All this talk of rippers and now the smell is hanging over the yard and the wife is back pedaling on letting me use the extra bedroom to dry the bud. Geez, it's my first grow and I never thought I was creating a monster when I was watering those cute little clones back in May. To top it all off, the colas are getting so big that they're starting to go sideways, even had one branch break under the weight. Shoulda made cages for them but like I said, they were so cute and little a few months ago. Who'd a thunk. Now I'm out there with the plastic tie tape trying to weave it between the branches. You learn a lot on your first grow. Growing yourself a little medicine ain't easy.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> looking great there !! mid oct finish on them +/- ?


Yeah another month I figure......


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Yeah another month I figure......


 ya thats what they looked like to me but not knowing the strain hard to say another month and they will be sweet as hell and by the looks should be big solid tops


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> ya thats what they looked like to me but not knowing the strain hard to say another month and they will be sweet as hell and by the looks should be big solid tops


3xGDP 3xPK.......


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

ya see i dont wanna get a buddy. only person i trust to fight for my garden is me. ive put in 100+ hrs and
$100s if not 1000s so id like to sleep there. and i think me with a bat can take 3 rippers. one swing each mudda
fuckaaasssss lol well see tho.


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Carport Sunday morning......................................................................


Beautiful work !


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 15, 2013)

l.a. woman


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

getting close PMT !


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> l.a. womanView attachment 2822789View attachment 2822787View attachment 2822788View attachment 2822790


........Wow that'a beautiful. That looks a lot like the Hindu Hush in my Avatar......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> getting close PMT !


yes.....very close now......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> Beautiful work !


Thank you my brother.....likewise to your work......


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 15, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> All this talk of rippers and now the smell is hanging over the yard and the wife is back pedaling on letting me use the extra bedroom to dry the bud. Geez, it's my first grow and I never thought I was creating a monster when I was watering those cute little clones back in May. To top it all off, the colas are getting so big that they're starting to go sideways, even had one branch break under the weight. Shoulda made cages for them but like I said, they were so cute and little a few months ago. Who'd a thunk. Now I'm out there with the plastic tie tape trying to weave it between the branches. You learn a lot on your first grow. Growing yourself a little medicine ain't easy.


^^^^^Oh yeah, they do tend to surprise one. I'm just a few days from delivery on a couple of "things" I had done up for keeping the branches from snapping, falling over, without a cage. I'm hoping I'm right on the expected results or I'm out some dies and cash.


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 15, 2013)

caterpillars/budworm hit me hard this year. lost two whole plants already and have others showing signs of damage too.. thinking about getting some captian jacks and spraying the fuck out of em.. they are about two weeks out from harvest.. anyone use this stuff ? iv heard good things.. just kinda skeptical about spraying my buds when there this close.. at the same time these motherfuckers are invading my ass and dont want to just stand by... any suggestions? thanks yall


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> All this talk of rippers and now the smell is hanging over the yard and the wife is back pedaling on letting me use the extra bedroom to dry the bud. Geez, it's my first grow and I never thought I was creating a monster when I was watering those cute little clones back in May. To top it all off, the colas are getting so big that they're starting to go sideways, even had one branch break under the weight. Shoulda made cages for them but like I said, they were so cute and little a few months ago. Who'd a thunk. Now I'm out there with the plastic tie tape trying to weave it between the branches. You learn a lot on your first grow. Growing yourself a little medicine ain't easy.


 LOL ! The only monster created is the Gardner. Wait till next year.


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

drewsb420 said:


> caterpillars/budworm hit me hard this year. lost two whole plants already and have others showing signs of damage too.. thinking about getting some captian jacks and spraying the fuck out of em.. they are about two weeks out from harvest.. anyone use this stuff ? iv heard good things.. just kinda skeptical about spraying my buds when there this close.. at the same time these motherfuckers are invading my ass and dont want to just stand by... any suggestions? thanks yall


 Sorry to hear this. Next year you will know. You actually have to start spraying before the flowers start and stay with it. The worm start's from the inside of the flower out and by the time you see the worm the damage is done. I have been spraying since the onset of flowering and are still losing flower to them. Just part of the game and it's been a bad year for moths . You can spray the spinosad now, it really smells like nothing and goes away in less than a week and is a bacteria and no chems. It will help ya bit.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 15, 2013)

we spray the plants with our seaweed extract and i keeps alot of bug problems at bay( aphids, spider mites and caterpillars) have'nt seen any since started foliar spaying


----------



## drewsb420 (Sep 15, 2013)

yeah it is what it is.. just part of the game like you said.. next year i will be more prepared.. i should still get a decent haul and not like im paying for electricity so cant complain too much.. thank you for the reply. peace


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 15, 2013)

I've used captain jacks it worked well for thrips and has no wierd smells or residue. It's overpriced IMO but it does work. I was in a rush fighting thrips so I used it because I could get it locally. I switched to a Spinosad concentrate for the second application.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> Sorry to hear this. Next year you will know. You actually have to start spraying before the flowers start and stay with it. The worm start's from the inside of the flower out and by the time you see the worm the damage is done. I have been spraying since the onset of flowering and are still losing flower to them. Just part of the game and it's been a bad year for moths . You can spray the spinosad now, it really smells like nothing and goes away in less than a week and is a bacteria and no chems. It will help ya bit.


 thanks for sharing your knowledge TWS, have both Captian Jacks and other spinosad sprays, we will be better off next year, knowing we need to start spraying early. So do most people just cut the girls down when they get budworm, or let it go to maturity for more trichomes, etc?


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> thanks for sharing your knowledge TWS, have both Captian Jacks and other spinosad sprays, we will be better off next year, knowing we need to start spraying early. So do most people just cut the girls down when they get budworm, or let it go to maturity for more trichomes, etc?


Last year I had a few worms. I cut off any damaged colas, made sure to kill the caterpillars and let the rest of the plant finish.


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> thanks for sharing your knowledge TWS, have both Captian Jacks and other spinosad sprays, we will be better off next year, knowing we need to start spraying early. So do most people just cut the girls down when they get budworm, or let it go to maturity for more trichomes, etc?


Depending on how bad the infestation is I would suppose. I generally catch it daily and pluck the dead part off and try to find the worm. I have had to top some nice colas because of them but the cola after topping just gets twice as fat and ends up looking like a baseball bat.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> Depending on how bad the infestation is I would suppose. I generally catch it daily and pluck the dead part off and try to find the worm. I have had to top some nice colas because of them but the cola after topping just gets twice as fat and ends up looking like a baseball bat.


 Yeqh we are trying to decide what to do, we are having issues we are like at a 6-7 days of rain and flooding, girls have remained pretty water logged. We moved them again out of the garage back to the herb bed and it of course is pouring today and they are water logged and starting to sag.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Speaking caterpillars do they normally all hatch by a certain time of year? Or can they show up at anytime right up until harvest?


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

Pics of the Plant B4 and after the ripper. If my harvest is %100 this was prolly
like 3-5 % of my harvest. my anger is less about the amount and more about
this lil cock sucker getting to yank my baby girl out of the ground.
yanking ur plant that uve nourished and loved for 3-4 months is a sacred
beloved part of growing. this dueche bag doing that is like that
scene from braveheart where the King is tryna bone the dudes wife b4 his husband
does. just such a kick in the balls


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 15, 2013)

Nothing like sweet home grown pears (they're in good company, of course).


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 15, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Nothing like sweet home grown pears (they're in good company, of course).


munchie food is just arms lenght away hahaha


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 15, 2013)

What pears?


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Speaking caterpillars do they normally all hatch by a certain time of year? Or can they show up at anytime right up until harvest?


 I think the moth will lay eggs all summer long until it gets cold enough that the disappear .


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear about people's trouble with rippers.

You got the right idea Garden Boss in fact I myself just picked up a couple cases of 12g 00buck for my mossie. 
Gotta have holes already dug for these fucking rippers/tweakers, or a pig farm or a access to an excavator (my tool of choice).

I used to pack salt loads for the rippers until I saw the artillery they work with, even birdshot won't stop a spun motherfucker cranked out on rez tweak determined to take what's not theirs. 

All I'm advocating is safety and my constitutional right to protect my family and my property.

Yeah they don't want med patients armed but how many legit firefighter/ city council people/ upstanding citizens do we know who are growing?? I know a handful. 
Also when you are raised in this lifestyle and especially out in the cut you never go anywhere without your piece. 

My first farm gig I was "issued" a semi auto colt 45 and a marlin 336 30-30, took a few bucks with the marlin and never once had to use the 45. 

We are kidding ourselves if we think there aren't those out there willing to kill for what we have!
The question becomes are you content with being a victim or are you going to fight back?

Maybe not everyone is in a community or area where this is even an issue but I spent 2 seasons up in COVELO,CA and that's fucking OUTLAW territory, worse than ANYWHERE else in the emerald triangle. 
It is not uncommon to hear of neighbors having shootouts with rippers, and of course NO ONE FUCKING CALLS THE COPS!
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

If one is nieve enough to grow and don't think shit happens they are a danger to themselves and family.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> If one is nieve enough to grow and don't think shit happens they are a danger to themselves and family.


i always say that ya enemies don't know what ya are doing. 9 times out of ten its the person sitting right next to ya or that 3rd person they tell !! or people ya show yourself i don't like to see other peoples plants just to not be on the short list of suspects when shit happens !!


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 15, 2013)

Noticing quite a few fan leaves directly below the colas that are turning yellow. Is this normal at this stage or does it indicate some deficiency? Thanks!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> i always say that ya enemies don't know what ya are doing. 9 times out of ten its the person sitting right next to ya or that 3rd person they tell !! or people ya show yourself i don't like to see other peoples plants just to not be on the short list of suspects when shit happens !!


I don't allow anyone to see my grow, not because I don't want them to see it, it's because, if I get ripped I know it wasn't any of my friends, ......it's because I value them, if that makes any sense.......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Noticing quite a few fan leaves directly below the colas that are turning yellow. Is this normal at this stage or does it indicate some deficiency? Thanks!


perfectly normal.......steady as she goes.....


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 15, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Noticing quite a few fan leaves directly below the colas that are turning yellow. Is this normal at this stage or does it indicate some deficiency? Thanks!



thats what happens the last few weeks before being finished not a nute problem its a good thing as long as it's during late flowering


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> If one is nieve enough to grow and don't think shit happens they are a danger to themselves and family.


I would never harm anyone over a marijuana plant..........however I will defend myself to the death.........If I confront anyone in my garden, I will ask them to leave peacefully. If they close ground on me at that point, they are coming after me, not a pot plant!........


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 15, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> thats what happens the last few weeks before being finished not a nute problem its a good thing as long as it's during late flowering


I love to grow a plant completely out, where most of the plant takes on a lighter and lighter green hue and the pistils have nearly completely receded into the engorged calyxes, which look a light amber tint themselves. The plant is past its sex prime and is heading toward death. I call it truly ripe. It's the tastiest, densest bud ever and the stone is the best cannabis buzz I've ever had. It's just hard to wait past the point where most trichs are cloudy for me. It seems to double in weight those extra two weeks.


----------



## 757growin (Sep 15, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> i always say that ya enemies don't know what ya are doing. 9 times out of ten its the person sitting right next to ya or that 3rd person they tell !! or people ya show yourself i don't like to see other peoples plants just to not be on the short list of suspects when shit happens !!


Never really thought about it like that but will from this day forward.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 15, 2013)

757growin said:


> Never really thought about it like that but will from this day forward.


not exactly what we like to think about but its a very real thing to think about!! good luck to all till harvest


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

well if this guy comes back and i get to confront him. unless he can produce cash or buds from my plant he already
took. i would think he earned a beaten. but i wouldnt kill over a plant like double jj said once confronted adn theyre aware im here
and ready. i would give them the opportunity to leave. and if @ that point they attack like homer said im gonna keep swinging this
bat and if u get hit its ur OWNNN fault lol


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> I think the moth will lay eggs all summer long until it gets cold enough that the disappear .


So probably anytime. Thanks!


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I would never harm anyone over a marijuana plant..........however I will defend myself to the death.........If I confront anyone in my garden, I will ask them to leave peacefully. If they close ground on me at that point, they are coming after me, not a pot plant!........


Yes sir, exactly why I left the mega farm ops as I couldn't justify anyone's death over a pile of money that was marginally my own.

However, when it's you or them as you've stated, the moment you ask yourself if it's gonna be you, you're already dead. 

Sucks to live in a world where monsters and bad guys lurk around every corner. 
Let me rephrase that, it sucks to be scared of the world based on monsters and bad guys lurking around every corner. 

At what point do you free yourself from fear and decide to take a stand? 

Coming from a broken home and living on the streets from a young age (boohoo right), I rode freight trains hobo style all over the country for years, got damn good at it too. Saw the best in people and the absolute fucking worst. Have seen friends murdered and also die from nodding off (dopeheads) and falling under the moving trains. 

I was lucky enough to be taken under the wing of a master grower at age 19, working on a large farm in norcal that allowed me to start earning a real living, honing my growing skills for the love of cannabis while learning what it is to be a real man, working hard for family and community.

Now a decade later I work for myself, my family and of course mary jane. I have few close friends but how many does one really need, quality over quantity 24/7, 365. 

Damn, that durban is got me lifted  I'm feeling especially blessed right now, even though it's still fucking raining here in Boulder.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2013)

just about to start cutting my light dep sour and og crossses ... man all this rain in colorado makes me glad only a few of mine are not under plastic!!good luck outdoor brothers!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Pics of the Plant B4 and after the ripper. If my harvest is %100 this was prolly
> like 3-5 % of my harvest. my anger is less about the amount and more about
> this lil cock sucker getting to yank my baby girl out of the ground.
> yanking ur plant that uve nourished and loved for 3-4 months is a sacred
> ...


sorry to hear about that... its the nature of the game... I had 22 plants killed by a bitch ass farmer this year.... shitty for me but also for him.... since its animal corn they let the corn die and dry corn the stalk... I need to look at the other side of the field and make sure there is no houses close by because im going to burn that faggits field with a lil gas... if I cant eat none of us can,.../ u only got burned for one small plant.. don't feel that bad.. I got burned for a few elbows last year and my own family I think had something to do with it... u see what money do?


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 15, 2013)

Joedank said:


> just about to start cutting my light dep sour and og crossses ... man all this rain in colorado makes me glad only a few of mine are not under plastic!!View attachment 2823121View attachment 2823122View attachment 2823123View attachment 2823124View attachment 2823125good luck outdoor brothers!!


ya got a shit load of rain over there now good luck with that


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Noticing quite a few fan leaves directly below the colas that are turning yellow. Is this normal at this stage or does it indicate some deficiency? Thanks!


hey brother i have noticed the colder nights leading to me blue dreams locking up nitrogen or access issues with phos. ( foliar feeding helps ) but it is natural in colder temps of autumnal nights but that being said ... it might be finishing or need a boost... whats the strain/ harvest window??


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

on some g shit ill just grow more.. till there is no more money in it for me and weed is soo cheap and easily available there is no point in growing it anymore... least not for others.. I think this day will come in my lifetime across this country.. so get it in while u can


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

Joedank said:


> just about to start cutting my light dep sour and og crossses ... man all this rain in colorado makes me glad only a few of mine are not under plastic!!View attachment 2823121View attachment 2823122View attachment 2823123View attachment 2823124View attachment 2823125good luck outdoor brothers!!


 Dang Joe ! Pretty Dank !


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 15, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've seen some pics with buds just loaded with sugar and it would seem that they carry a higher potency, but like yourself I don't know because I've smoked some stuff that looked and smelled amazing, crystallized beyond belief but left me wanting in the high department only to be floored by something that smelled of a horse barn and tasted about as good.


I believe the you asked the wrong question. From my understanding THC% has more to do with strain as well as the high, so more trich on one type thats 9% mellow high weed compared to a 22% very few crystal floor you type strain, the higher thc strain will live. Now on the other hand two identical strains with a big difference in trich I would have to say would make a difference. This is just my educated opinion.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I would never harm anyone over a marijuana plant..........however I will defend myself to the death.........If I confront anyone in my garden, I will ask them to leave peacefully. If they close ground on me at that point, they are coming after me, not a pot plant!........


that's easy for u to say in a legal medstate were if someone jacks u u can just call the law onn them.. some of us don't have that opportunity,.. some of us gotta handle bizzness like this...


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> Depending on how bad the infestation is I would suppose. I generally catch it daily and pluck the dead part off and try to find the worm. I have had to top some nice colas because of them but the cola after topping just gets twice as fat and ends up looking like a baseball bat.


Glad to hear TWS. I've been hit much harder this year than any in the past and have had to top quite s few really nice colas. I really hope they just get fatter and bigger for it because boy does it hurt to loose such sweet smoke.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

Joedank said:


> just about to start cutting my light dep sour and og crossses ... man all this rain in colorado makes me glad only a few of mine are not under plastic!!View attachment 2823121View attachment 2823122View attachment 2823123View attachment 2823124View attachment 2823125good luck outdoor brothers!!


..........Amen brother!......Amen......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that's easy for u to say in a legal medstate were if someone jacks u u can just call the law onn them.. some of us don't have that opportunity,.. some of us gotta handle bizzness like this...


Oh I have a 'Cuarenta y Cinco' also, but it's only for self defense, not guarding pot.......


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Oh I have a 'Cuarenta y Cinco' also, but it's only for self defense, not guarding pot.......


 that's a .40 cal...... full size... its has big has a 45.... I have a .45 also.. its a cheap ass hi point.. but it will fuc u up... I got a 9.... and a fal semi auto rifle to... its all for self defense....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

I also have a i.o.t. vest... plates and all... it will stop a 7.62...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I also have a i.o.t. vest... plates and all... it will stop a 7.62...


I'm all for self defense!.........


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

I just love firearms.... and im not scared to let it go on a mother fucker... ie done it before welcome to chiraq http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qpqzb0spQ


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 15, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Yes sir, exactly why I left the mega farm ops as I couldn't justify anyone's death over a pile of money that was marginally my own.
> 
> However, when it's you or them as you've stated, the moment you ask yourself if it's gonna be you, you're already dead.
> 
> ...


Garlic, you still dry over there? We have managed to stay dry here, thank god! Loveland, Longmont, Johnstown, Milliken, Greeley, etc all flooded way worse than over here. Of course it goes without saying that Boulder, Lyons, Nederland and Jamestown have also had a bad portion if it too.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

Dont get me wrong express and I posted it here somewhere. Ik he only got about 5% of my haul and
For that I'm certainly grateful. But the fact this bitch
Has now been in the yard twice with no reprocussions
Just pisses me off. It could def be worse but the tents up
Now I'm hoping that will thwart the bastard if he comes again.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Dont get me wrong express and I posted it here somewhere. Ik he only got about 5% of my haul and
> For that I'm certainly grateful. But the fact this bitch
> Has now been in the yard twice with no reprocussions
> Just pisses me off. It could def be worse but the tents up
> Now I'm hoping that will thwart the bastard if he comes again.


get u a Doberman pinscher... they are extreamly man aggressive by nature... there fast has fuck with sharp teeth u aint getting away... that's the only dog im scard of..thats the only dog im fearfull of... pitt and rotts don't faze me


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I just love firearms.... and im not scared to let it go on a mother fucker... ie done it before welcome to chiraq http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qpqzb0spQ


I have too............[video=youtube;xYUPVdhvoK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=xYUPVdhvoK8[/video]


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I have too............[video=youtube;CYHh43MelFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=CYHh43MelFI[/video]...........


 I respect that... let me know if u got a surplus on grenades :]


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I respect that... let me know if u got a surplus on grenades :]


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2013)

i went to sleep out in the tent last night and woke up inside. i don't remember going inside.

all is well with less than a month to go. this is the time of year where every minute is important.


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 15, 2013)

Speak of self defense it was interesting to learn that all the evacuation flyovers overhead were:
Dept. of Defense: 2 Chinooks, 4 Blackhawks, 1 Lakota
Federal: 4 helicopters
Also the newest stats on Boulder County damage:
Estimated 35 bridges need repair; 100 minor structures; estimated 100 miles of road damaged. 
Estimated $100-150 million in damage
Area impacted (sq. miles): 760 square miles impacted
Estimated total rainfall: 1.25 maximum in the county; 1.5 at the Boulder Airport

As for the garden it's been outside in the rain for almost a solid week, and it shows. I had to pull my plastic roof off late last evening at my nightly 12am check in. it was pooling kiddie pools worth of rain, would rather have some wet plants than smashed plants.




If I didn't rig up these cheap fans to every stud and have them blowing at soil level and one at plant level I think my girls would be much worse off.
It's expected to dry out this wk for the rest of the month... we'll see.


Some juicy fruit, so mouthwatering smelling tropical like the gum.

There's been so much humidity I've had to keep my wood burning stove stoked to keep my bloom room under 70%!!!

Joedank your garden is looking so good! I feel confident that this rain's only negative effect on the garden will be an extra wk or 2 added on to finishing. 

Can't even imagine how many people here in Boulder County that were evacuated left behind indoor and outdoor grows, with many mountain area losing electric there goes the indoor. 

In fact it was reported that 40-50 residents opted NOT to evacuate Jamestown, those are the 40-50 indoor and outdoor growers in Jamestown sticking by there investment!

Stay safe everyone it's a wild wild world!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 15, 2013)

This site keeps telling me how to spread rep around, Fuck you buddy!  ... DJJ thanks for the service man, and I respect your perspective on guarding your plants. Ambedextras, he has been and will be back. Keep focused on whatever security measures you can. On a positive note, Mr.StickyScissors was in town and we smoked some knivers with his homies hopefully they have a good nap before the game  GO NINERS!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> This site keeps telling me how to spread rep around, Fuck you buddy!  ... DJJ thanks for the service man, and I respect your perspective on guarding your plants. Ambedextras, he has been and will be back. Keep focused on whatever security measures you can. On a positive note, Mr.StickyScissors was in town and we smoked some knivers with his homies hopefully they have a good nap before the game  GO NINERS!!!!


Gotta go watch the game......Go Niners!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> This site keeps telling me how to spread rep around, Fuck you buddy!  ... DJJ thanks for the service man, and I respect your perspective on guarding your plants. Ambedextras, he has been and will be back. Keep focused on whatever security measures you can. On a positive note, Mr.StickyScissors was in town and we smoked some knivers with his homies hopefully they have a good nap before the game  GO NINERS!!!!


fuck all that noise...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Gotta go watch the game......Go Niners!!!


 this ones for u brother.......


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 15, 2013)

Double JJ and anyone else here that has fought for our country and our freedom thank you very much for your service. You and others are a big part of the reason we continue to have the choice and freedom to grow this wonderful plant medically. It means the world to me and I have all the respect in the world for guys like you.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i went to sleep out in the tent last night and woke up inside. i don't remember going inside.
> 
> all is well with less than a month to go. this is the time of year where every minute is important.


Respect to all y'all in the trenches this fall !! I am praying to jah for /with my plants for all those that may plot on my spot may they find enough of there own joy to leave my hard work alone...if that's no goo the dawgs will fuck u up... Here's to getting it in dry and safe . An sorry to all that don't... My prayers are with you each shovel full next year "sat, chit, ananda " "existence , conciseness, bliss") now for sumsenesce shots

garlictrain your garden looks great !! removing the top was a great call they will dry easier with it off the first days of sun. one year i left the top on in a sagging situation . big mistake budrot ini a day or so form high humidity!!! keep up the steller organic shizzle...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 15, 2013)

theexpress said:


> this ones for u brother.......


Damn that Cookie Crisp looks so good!


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 15, 2013)

Joedank said:


> hey brother i have noticed the colder nights leading to me blue dreams locking up nitrogen or access issues with phos. ( foliar feeding helps ) but it is natural in colder temps of autumnal nights but that being said ... it might be finishing or need a boost... whats the strain/ harvest window??


Thanks Joedank, I have blueberry diesel, green crack and super grape ape. I'm not sure what the harvest window is. I had tags that came with clones but they're all unreadable now. The only ones so far that are getting the yellow leaves are the indica dominant super grape ape and I think they'll be the first to take down, I'm guessing in another 2 weeks. I've heard that the green crack, being a sativa could go until late October up here in N. California. I've tried to get info on the strains I have but there's really not a good central place on the web, that I can find, that has details about flowering time and what kind of producers they'll be.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> ya see i dont wanna get a buddy. only person i trust to fight for my garden is me. ive put in 100+ hrs and
> $100s if not 1000s so id like to sleep there. and i think me with a bat can take 3 rippers. one swing each mudda
> fuckaaasssss lol well see tho.


 I got faith in ya,you can do it...just was thinkin about what you was saying about being in pain.....get some good meds a good baseball bat ur get the job done


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 15, 2013)

I drove to town today and I'll be damned if I didn't smell ripening bud at several points along the trip.


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Thanks Joedank, I have blueberry diesel, green crack and super grape ape. I'm not sure what the harvest window is. I had tags that came with clones but they're all unreadable now. The only ones so far that are getting the yellow leaves are the indica dominant super grape ape and I think they'll be the first to take down, I'm guessing in another 2 weeks. I've heard that the green crack, being a sativa could go until late October up here in N. California. I've tried to get info on the strains I have but there's really not a good central place on the web, that I can find, that has details about flowering time and what kind of producers they'll be.


 Seed finder http://en.seedfinder.eu/search/results/?SW=blueberry%20Diesel


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

ya man im too broke to buy a weapon right now but certainly not against them. im super accurate with a pistol
been to range many times just hard for me to get in my state. since the ripper came last night and took a plant
i highly doubt hell be back tonight. and my impression is he is in highschool because hes coming on saturday night. so
this week i believe ill be barb wiring my whole fence and sleeping out there saturday night with a bat. unless express
wants to let me borrow the AR. whats good man. just a couple nights and if i get one with it. ill give u some nice commision lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 15, 2013)

I want his right ear so he can hear me kicking his ass . lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> ya man im too broke to buy a weapon right now but certainly not against them. im super accurate with a pistol
> been to range many times just hard for me to get in my state. since the ripper came last night and took a plant
> i highly doubt hell be back tonight. and my impression is he is in highschool because hes coming on saturday night. so
> this week i believe ill be barb wiring my whole fence and sleeping out there saturday night with a bat. unless express
> wants to let me borrow the AR. whats good man. just a couple nights and if i get one with it. ill give u some nice commision lol


sleep out there every night with alarms or be ripped again. that's a fact.

empty out some tin cans and fill them with pennies, drill some holes, and string them up along the property where they won't be seen in the dark.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> *sleep out there every night with alarms or be ripped again. that's a fact.*
> 
> empty out some tin cans and fill them with pennies, drill some holes, and string them up along the property where they won't be seen in the dark.


Thats the only way man. Driveway alerts then I sleep on the floor at my open back door with 3 dogs. Looking for old sofa for under my patio. 

I would sleep with your shoes on as well being you already been ripped. The last ripper may not be back. But the 20 friends he already told might. If it is a high school teen. The you can bet the whole school will know by tuesday.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2013)

i can not wait to sleep inside totally nude again.

sleeping fully clothed and with shoes on is just plain wrong.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i can not wait to sleep inside totally nude again.
> 
> sleeping fully clothed and with shoes on is just plain wrong.


Hey buck this year I tried those water socks shoes for playing in water. I like it way better than shoes.

My one and only last attempt was 2009. Ripper did not get shit.


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 15, 2013)

If you don't do something they will continue to come, they will obviously know you visited your grow and still no security so will consider it a soft touch


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2013)

5150 said:


> Hey buck this year I tried those water socks shoes for playing in water. I like it way better than shoes.
> 
> My one and only last attempt was 2009. Ripper did not get shit.


i wasn't here for it, but i had someone put their hands on my back fence this year. neighbor was out there reading with a head lamp on, looked up, heard the guy say "oh, shit" and run off.

i'm pretty sure i had someone hop my fence at one point and run off once they saw the LED on the driveway alarm flash, because there was a path cut through my cornfield a few weeks back. i've been keeping the alarms out there now so the whole neighborhood can hear them go off.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i wasn't here for it, but i had someone put their hands on my back fence this year. neighbor was out there reading with a head lamp on, looked up, heard the guy say "oh, shit" and run off.
> 
> i'm pretty sure i had someone hop my fence at one point and run off once they saw the LED on the driveway alarm flash, because there was a path cut through my cornfield a few weeks back. i've been keeping the alarms out there now* so the whole neighborhood can hear them go off*.


I do the same thing. Mine will not go off until your in the yard. So when I hear the alarms I would hear them crash the fence or however they get out of the yard. I also leave them outside when I am not home. Or when the wife is home alone. Backdoor open and TV on all night helps. Keep house lights on things like that.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 15, 2013)

I made some wax today, I think I make better wax then I do growing weed. lol

View attachment 2823361View attachment 2823360

Peace
FM


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

i guess ill sleep out there with a bat an my dog until mid-late october. the fucker is not getting the rest of my shit man.


----------



## Joedank (Sep 15, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Thanks Joedank, I have blueberry diesel, green crack and super grape ape. I'm not sure what the harvest window is. I had tags that came with clones but they're all unreadable now. The only ones so far that are getting the yellow leaves are the indica dominant super grape ape and I think they'll be the first to take down, I'm guessing in another 2 weeks. I've heard that the green crack, being a sativa could go until late October up here in N. California. I've tried to get info on the strains I have but there's really not a good central place on the web, that I can find, that has details about flowering time and what kind of producers they'll be.


sounds like no problems at all then ... my grape apes from my laytonhill dayz always whored the cal and sulfur but with the harvest window approaching fast for Afghani dom strains you are clear to let the "batteries' do the buffering and the plant call the shots . rainwater with sum molasses then just the rainwater is my program. 
back when i started i wanted to keep all plants lush and harvest as much as possible i would reef 1tablespoon maxicrop per gallon till harvest. but all my reffer was just like everyone elses . i get a more polished product for my lungs with sugars and rain


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> i guess ill sleep out there with a bat an my dog until mid-late october. the fucker is not getting the rest of my shit man.


You can buy these at HF for about $15 or so. Cheaper with coupon.

http://www.harborfreight.com/wireless-driveway-alert-system-93068.html


----------



## 5150 (Sep 15, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I made some wax today, I think I make better wax then I do growing weed. lol
> 
> View attachment 2823361View attachment 2823360
> 
> ...



This is the stuff I like. I do not like that sticky unstable stuff. Just messy.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 15, 2013)

Me too, thats why I perfected my wax skillz...lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Damn that Cookie Crisp looks so good!


 coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookie crisp!!!!!!!! lol remember the commercials? haha


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I made some wax today, I think I make better wax then I do growing weed. lol
> 
> View attachment 2823361View attachment 2823360
> 
> ...


that shit looks bomb!!!!! u got mad hash skills don't ever let no one tell u different!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> i guess ill sleep out there with a bat an my dog until mid-late october. the fucker is not getting the rest of my shit man.


that's all there is to it.

you're gonna want something to wake you up or alert you to intruders for good measure though.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

ya sleeping with my dog in a tent in my yard like 50 ft from the plants.
my dog should alert me if anything comes close to us. 

thanks 5150 but as close as im gonna be i think my dog should suffice for a motion detector.
also the yelp from the barbwire should be audible lol


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 15, 2013)

fuckin caterpillarsable to save thisfuck it og kush


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Gotta go watch the game......Go Niners!!!


Well....I saw that one coming! #%*^%[email protected]#!...... got to tip hat to Seahawks......


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dynasty Seeds Blue Heron






SpaceDawg






Green Crack (showing insane trichome production)











Main Garden Area


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 15, 2013)

The legend shows up!! You always have awesome grows budologist...and no surprise everything you got there is looking gorgeous brother, happy growing to ya man.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Dynasty Seeds Blue Heron
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking plants! I like your support cages. What sort of wire screen did you use? Looks like wire fence material.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 15, 2013)

It's a very bright moon tonight..........stay alert fellas!........It's ripping season........


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 15, 2013)

bud what u got 10x autos to the left lol like 1 ft tall.
ur 1 oz or less mix and match for dif flavors or what? lol
either way looks cool


----------



## Budologist420 (Sep 15, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> The legend shows up!! You always have awesome grows budologist...and no surprise everything you got there is looking gorgeous brother, happy growing to ya man.





ambedexteras said:


> bud what u got 10x autos to the left lol like 1 ft tall.
> ur 1 oz or less mix and match for dif flavors or what? lol
> either way looks cool


Outdoor gage green pheno hunt. Cherry puff, banan puff, grape stomper og, royal flush, day breaker.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> It's a very bright moon tonight..........stay alert fellas!........It's ripping season........


you ain't kidding.

just had the alarms go crazy on me, and went back to find the cornfield had the same path cut into it again. the greenhouse was untouched, thankfully.

i've had a feeling since last night that something was coming.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Sep 15, 2013)

yeah i was watching a friends place. swear i heard footsteps outside the yard. about half an hour later i see a light shinning down the road going left and right. pretty sure it was a crown vic. everyones on guard. at my place i dont have any weapons. luckily all the houses around me are armed. fucking pieces of shit.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 15, 2013)

i think i might lay some bubble wrap around the back perimeter of the yard that's blocked from view by the greenhouse.

not necessary with the alarms, but i suppose it can't hurt.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Sep 16, 2013)

bahahaha bubble wrap! thats fucking hilarious, yet ingenious! good call buddy. may have to try that shit. was putting up some blinds today for a friend, and it had bubble wrap in the packaging. kept stepping on the shit accidentally and it scared me half to death. lol thanks for the laugh.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

or peanuts. a shitload of peanuts.

try stepping on those without alerting me!


----------



## Crankyxr (Sep 16, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> ya sleeping with my dog in a tent in my yard like 50 ft from the plants.
> my dog should alert me if anything comes close to us.
> 
> thanks 5150 but as close as im gonna be i think my dog should suffice for a motion detector.
> also the yelp from the barbwire should be audible lol


Taurus Judge. Even with shitty aim, you'll hit dude... a buckshot out of a 3" barrel? you can hit the guy standing sideways...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSrTnWDTdwI


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KKbdErJkiY my boy is doing a colab. with him. hes only 19


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 16, 2013)

let the paranoyia begin lol everyone is by there alarm


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

what's up with all this bebop shit ? [video=youtube;rqwIZNECRoU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqwIZNECRoU[/video]


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;RQpZKWX--5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQpZKWX--5o&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3 DRQpZKWX--5o&amp;has_verified=1[/video]


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;7lYhA-OwsOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lYhA-OwsOQ[/video]


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 16, 2013)

All this talk of rippers is making me jumpy. I'm starting to spend a lot of time in the yard at night. 

Stupid house keeps creaking.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

[video=youtube;L8hwCpe4Nv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8hwCpe4Nv0[/video]


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 16, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> All this talk of rippers is making me jumpy. I'm starting to spend a lot of time in the yard at night.
> 
> Stupid house keeps creaking.


Yeah, Sleepless in September is making me feel like a zombie.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/703861-meth-shadow-ppl-have-u.html


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

If we all had linked surveillance cameras we could pull watches for each other and get some sleep.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

i was thinking of getting some webcams and broadcasting my backyard live 24/7 for rollitup, but i didn't know of anywhere besides chaturbate to run a 24/7 live stream.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Heh that would be nice. Hard to juggle this and my day job. Luckily my pitbulls are light sleepers.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

I have one dog outside,two inside,the neighbors dogs, my bedroom patio door open and Mossy next to the bed . Poor man's security. lol Most of the neighborhood dogs have been barking quite a bit tonight.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> I have one dog outside,two inside,the neighbors dogs, my bedroom patio door open and Mossy next to the bed . Poor man's security. lol Most of the neighborhood dogs have been barking quite a bit tonight.


Here too. There is fox out there barking as well. I blame this bright moon. Doors and windows are cracked. I'm out back chain smoking with my trusty .357 at my side. My dogs are sleeping on the couch just inside. Gonna be a long month. Lol.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

I can smell the ladies wifting in the door. They stink ! 3 to 5 is the worst.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> If we all had linked surveillance cameras we could pull watches for each other and get some sleep.


That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i was thinking of getting some webcams and broadcasting my backyard live 24/7 for rollitup, but i didn't know of anywhere besides chaturbate to run a 24/7 live stream.


Jusin.tv or ustream might work for that.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

speaking of foxes. We were out in the desert and before we went to bed there was two foxes cruising camp. We went to bed and left the edibles out. I bet the foxes were Ron White " loaaaaaaeddedd ! "


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Jusin.tv or ustream might work for that.


i'm thinking this might be a great idea for next year. i would trust my grow to the folks here any day, we all know what it's like.

i mean, how cool would it be to know that several folks are all watching your grow (and others), a mere phone call away from alerting you as to the presence of thieves?

hell, there could even be money to be made in that idea. could you imagine an alarm set off remotely by some paid watchperson 2000 miles away? i can. it can even be completely anonymous.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

What is a Compost Tea?

A Compost tea is an aerobically-brewed liquid extract made from quality microbial foods. When a tea is brewed correctly, it contains only beneficial organisms and nutrients that are essential for the soil and plants well being. Since MJ is normally a nutrient hog this is one of the most effective delivery systems available to us. It can be applied in several ways. I will address this later in the article.

Benefits of using an aerobically brewed tea are:

1. It improves soil structure.

2. It helps aid in retention of nutrients.

3. Aids in the cycling of nutrients into available forms.

4. Reduces plant stress due to environmental conditions.

5. Disease organisms are displaced by the good organisms contained in the
tea.

6. Has the ability to break down compacted soils with repeated uses.

7. Prevents anaerobic (bad bacteria) organisms from gaining a foot hold in
your soil.

8. Compost tea replaces micro-biology back into the soil that we have
removed because of our over-development and chemical applied
nutrient and herbicides.

9. When applied as a foliar spray it covers the plant surfaces and prevents
harmful material from reaching the plant, including disease organisms. It
will increase the time the stoma are open and allow foliar nutrients to
be absorbed into the leaves.


10. When applied to the soil, it will improve the soil structure, increase
nutrient uptake, break down pollutants and reduces water use.

What is needed to make a Compost Tea?

Compost tea is made with different ingredients, depending on your brewing method and ingredients available to you. Minerals, food sources, and humic acids are added to sustain the growing population of micro-organisms.
A quick over view of the materials:

Seaweed- Supplies all the extra trace elements. Seaweed can contain up to 70 trace elements and lots of growth hormones. Seaweed is a beneficial fungal food source for soil microbes. I prefer to use liquid seaweed.

Compost- this supplies most of the beneficial aerobic organisms (the good guys) and soluble nutrients. Worm castings are your best bet here. Guanos and manures fall into this category. You can either use them separate or together.

Unsulphered Molasses- this feeds and breeds the aerobic bacteria. Sugar products are mostly carbon which is what the micro-herd consume quickly. To extend the life of your tea, add a little more molasses. Besides feeding the micro-herd, molasses supplies a good amount of minerals also. Sulfur being one of them which acts as a natural fungicide. Molasses is also a natural deodorizer for your tea. For a more fungal tea add less molasses to your aerobic tea. You can use more complex sugars, starches and carbohydrates like seaweed, rotten fruit, soy sauce or other fungal foods. Molasses substitutes are brown sugar and corn syrup.

Alfalfa meal, corn meal, cattle food, horse feed and fish feed- these will supply extra proteins and bacteria. Corn meal is a natural fungicide and supplies food for the beneficial fungi in the soil.
Good old garden soil is an excellent free bio-stimulant- Garden soils are full of beneficial aerobic bacteria, fungi and other great microbes. An even better one would be Forest soil, sometimes known as Forest humus.


You can expect different microbial population levels in your tea based on weather, climate, temperature, seasons, etc. In the summertime you can expect your teas to brew faster and get to your optimal microbial levels faster than in cooler fall weather. Also tea odors, color, and foaminess on top of the tea, will vary based on temperatures too.

Here is a list of materials you will need:

1. 1 or 5 gallon container, I use a 5 gallon bucket.

2. Fish tank pump and an air stone.

3. A pair of old socks or a # 2 panty hose.

4. Some type of measuring deviceTablespoon and Measuring cup ( one
that reads ml or ounces).

5. Quality compost and liquid additives.

Once you have gathered all of your usable materials you are ready to begin. First, take and fill the container of choice up. Let it bubble for 48 hours to ensure that all the chlorine is burned off. I call this tepid water. Once this procedure is complete you are ready to add your organic material. Take your sock and place in what materials you choose to use. Place the sock with the organic material in the container and agitate it vigorously. After about 24 hours you will see foam start to form at the top of the solution. This will let you know that the micro-population of beneficial bacteria are starting to breed. Continue to brew for another 24 hours. Once this process is complete you will have an excellent foliar feed or a soil drench.

Here is a basic tea recipe:

Guano Tea and Kelp:

Seedlings less than 1 month old nutrient tea mix-
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses
1-cup earthworm castings/5 gallons of water every 3rd watering

Vegetative mix-
1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 TBS. Maxi-crop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
5 TBS. Liquid Karma (optional)
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses
@ 1-cup mix/5 gallons of water every 3rd watering.

Flowering nutrient tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 TBS. Maxi-crop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract or Liquid
5 TBS. Black Strap Molasses

Dilute as needed. Generally, 2 to 3 cups per 5 gallons of water @ every watering.

Each mix is unique. Use your better judgment on the amounts and the ingredients. Remember, your tea can be as versatile as you wish it to be. Be creative. Your plants will love you for it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/48966-basic-compost-tea-guide.html


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm thinking this might be a great idea for next year. i would trust my grow to the folks here any day, we all know what it's like.
> 
> i mean, how cool would it be to know that several folks are all watching your grow (and others), a mere phone call away from alerting you as to the presence of thieves?
> 
> hell, there could even be money to be made in that idea. could you imagine an alarm set off remotely by some paid watchperson 2000 miles away? i can. it can even be completely anonymous.


 Business oppertuinity ?


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm thinking this might be a great idea for next year. i would trust my grow to the folks here any day, we all know what it's like.
> 
> i mean, how cool would it be to know that several folks are all watching your grow (and others), a mere phone call away from alerting you as to the presence of thieves?
> 
> hell, there could even be money to be made in that idea. could you imagine an alarm set off remotely by some paid watchperson 2000 miles away? i can. it can even be completely anonymous.


That would be pretty cool. At my office we use cameras to watch other offices from thousands of miles away so I'm sure it could work for this. You could pickup a cheap prepaid phone and give the number out to anyone willing to watch.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

Grow Surveillance.com


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

i'm thinking a sticky thread with IM and other programs. if no one is actively watching, an alert goes off. stuff like that.

i'm nowhere near tech savvy enough to figure it all out, but someone is.

it's a great idea though.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> That would be pretty cool. At my office we use cameras to watch other offices from thousands of miles away so I'm sure it could work for this. You could pickup a cheap prepaid phone and give the number out to anyone willing to watch.


don't even need prepaid phones, just the right technology. if smart phones can remotely lock my car, then why can't they remotely set off a code red alarm in your backyard?

no need to even call the person, just set off the alarm and have an automated call go out to a securely encrypted phone number.

we should make an app for this.


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i'm thinking this might be a great idea for next year. i would trust my grow to the folks here any day, we all know what it's like.
> 
> i mean, how cool would it be to know that several folks are all watching your grow (and others), a mere phone call away from alerting you as to the presence of thieves?
> 
> hell, there could even be money to be made in that idea. could you imagine an alarm set off remotely by some paid watchperson 2000 miles away? i can. it can even be completely anonymous.


It actually sounds like a great idea and here we were thinking we were going to lose you to politics


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

There probably all ready is. Your phone can run your home security and climate control.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 16, 2013)

A few shots from he daily walk to the garden for dew shaking and to check for rot this morning:

Critical


Mango


Widow


And a Mexican sativa off a commercial bud that was seriously very good cerebral pot at $100/oz. The 4 main branches are close to 6 feet each and are just starting to really get flowering the entire length. If I have enough time to finish her at lat 36 -- I'm guessing mid-November? -- she should really be heavy and very good smoke.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 16, 2013)

blue dream hazeView attachment 2823707
blueberry headbandView attachment 2823708
cherry ogView attachment 2823709
darkstarView attachment 2823710
mastodon kushView attachment 2823711
original sour dieselView attachment 2823712
pandoraView attachment 2823713
super budView attachment 2823714
super bud red stemsView attachment 2823715


----------



## hoonry (Sep 16, 2013)

oh my, caterpillars, botrytis, powdery mildew, rippers, low temperatures, the list of impediments goes on and on! I hope that the people that read these posts and smoke weed, but don't grow it, take all the hassles that pot farming into consideration when they are buying outdoor weed and feeling like they're being ripped off. Yes, I know it is too expensive, but beyond prohibition you can really thank the brokers for this trend. Growers are paid increasingly less while the price really stays about the same for the little guy at the bottom buying a few grams. The cost for the growers to operate, meanwhile, is only increasing. Some would say that things are finally balancing out after a long time of growers being overpaid, and that's not entirely untrue, however at the moment the brokers are making all the money while doing a fraction of the work. that's fucking lame! yes they need compensation for their work, but it needs to be commensurate with the effort expended. Any asshole can use a scale, not everybody takes the time and effort required to produce top-grade cannabis. we are literally talking minutes vs. months, consumer math vs. advanced trigonometry! ok, with that out of my system, here's a few shot's: KC Brains Brains Damage Girl Scout Cookies GDP and Blue Dream. There's a contrast shot for ya - The GDP stayed short and gobbled up all of her food and is demanding more. Meanwhile, the Blue Dream has gotten pretty big on the same amount of food. She's a thirsty one though - she drinks like an Irish sailor while the GDP only needs water a couple times a week.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> I can smell the ladies wifting in the door. They stink ! 3 to 5 is the worst.


I'm retired I will take the 3-2-5 watch!........I could probably watch several grows at the same time, just switching cameras...........


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 16, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I'm retired I will take the 3-2-5 watch!........I could probably watch several grows at the same time, just switching cameras...........


http://news.cnet.com/8301-27076_3-10301349-248.html

Older article, but still some good tips. Next spring I intend on trying a live cam, just for peace of mind.

And those robots...


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i think i might lay some bubble wrap around the back perimeter of the yard that's blocked from view by the greenhouse.
> 
> not necessary with the alarms, but i suppose it can't hurt.


There are occasional rattlesnake sightings in my area. I thought it would be kind of cool to have some type of rattlesnake sound making devices near the ground in a few places just inside the fence and around the plants. I don't know how it could be triggered to go on but once it went on it would scare the fuck out anyone..


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 16, 2013)

View attachment 2823754View attachment 2823755the first shopping bag full of nice buds !! one of many many more to come in the next month everyone have a great harvest !! game on


----------



## burner89 (Sep 16, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I just love firearms.... and im not scared to let it go on a mother fucker... ie done it before welcome to chiraq http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12qpqzb0spQ


When I read your posts it's like the pic in your avatar is saying it lol. Us crazy Northerners aren't able to access guns nearly as easily as most of our southern friends. I feel fortunate that rippers are the least of my worries. Anyway you all make sure you know what you are shooting at lol. Cheers and happy harvesting!!


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> don't even need prepaid phones, just the right technology. if smart phones can remotely lock my car, then why can't they remotely set off a code red alarm in your backyard?
> 
> no need to even call the person, just set off the alarm and have an automated call go out to a securely encrypted phone number.
> 
> we should make an app for this.


That could probably be done. Setting it up would be over my head but it would be pretty sweet.

Maybe some type of home alarm with motion sensors/cameras that emails/calls/alerts the homeowner could be adapted to our use.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 16, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> There are occasional rattlesnake sightings in my area. I thought it would be kind of cool to have some type of rattlesnake sound making devices near the ground in a few places just inside the fence and around the plants. I don't know how it could be triggered to go on but once it went on it would scare the fuck out anyone..


Or better yet, just get some pet rattlesnakes. Good luck proving you used rattlers as a boobytrap.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> There probably all ready is. Your phone can run your home security and climate control.


My phone gives me happy endings....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 16, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Well....I saw that one coming! #%*^%[email protected]#!...... got to tip hat to Seahawks......


Playing in Seattle aint no joke plus their D was insane!


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 16, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I'm retired I will take the 3-2-5 watch!........I could probably watch several grows at the same time, just switching cameras...........


I'm a disabled stay at home dad that hardly leaves the house right now, Oh and I forgot to mention only sleep 3-4hrs a night so I could take security watch quite often throughout the day and night. 
Right now to get to any of my ladies you have to jump several fences with my neighbors dogs that bark at everything only a few feet away and my 2 pits as my yard protection. My 90lb red nose female may have arthritis but damn is her bark scary as hell and her size running at you alone will make you exit very promptly or be eaten. My other pit will just make noise, only 40lbs and a scarredy cat, wife's dog...lol.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 16, 2013)

damn.. seahawks are the truth


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 16, 2013)

*Those Niners couldnt go anywhere last night and Kaepernick was crying on the sidelines then at the end of the game he ran off field that kid needs more exp.*


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 16, 2013)

*I got fucked last night tho had a big storm come through and wrecked half my shit im really starting to hate this new place its one thing after another Fuck mother nature and your monthly issues i mean the wind is still blowing like 15-20 MPH.


*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I got fucked last night tho had a big storm come through and wrecked half my shit im really starting to hate this new place its one thing after another Fuck mother nature and your monthly issues i mean the wind is still blowing like 15-20 MPH.
> 
> 
> *View attachment 2823959View attachment 2823962


Twine has so many wonderful uses...from drying to plant repair.

Using jute twine to prevent storm damage is a good idea. The premise is to loop underneath budding branches, then tie on an upward angle to the main stem. Yours are so exposed though, I would first use a center stake.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I got fucked last night tho had a big storm come through and wrecked half my shit im really starting to hate this new place its one thing after another Fuck mother nature and your monthly issues i mean the wind is still blowing like 15-20 MPH.
> 
> 
> *View attachment 2823959View attachment 2823962


Damn bro.......outdoors can be so cruel.........'pats him on the back'.......


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 16, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Twine has so many wonderful uses...from drying to plant repair.
> 
> Using jute twine to prevent storm damage is a good idea. The premise is to loop underneath budding branches, then tie on an upward angle to the main stem. Yours are so exposed though, I would first use a center stake.



*What is a center stake gonna do when there fully caged and they still do this when you have 60-80 MPH winds i dont think anything is gonna help beside a greenhouse!*


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I got fucked last night tho had a big storm come through and wrecked half my shit im really starting to hate this new place its one thing after another Fuck mother nature and your monthly issues i mean the wind is still blowing like 15-20 MPH.
> 
> 
> *View attachment 2823959View attachment 2823962


 what happen to the cover it didn't help with the wind?


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 16, 2013)

whos usin safer BT spray? what dosage to do you do to be effective? I have been using 4/tsp per 2 gallons...I been sprayin em but those bastards are still out there fuckin up some shit


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 16, 2013)

*Nope the net held up but doesnt stop wind. 
I have a feeling im gonna loose most my crop before the year is out FUCK just my luck i guess thats what happens when you listen to ppl.*


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Nope the net held up but doesnt stop wind.
> I have a feeling im gonna loose most my crop before the year is out FUCK just my luck i guess thats what happens when you listen to ppl.*


Were gonna get you a few carports next season brother.......


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 16, 2013)

I got some gnarly broken branches, you wouldn't believe the gsc I literally have every branch tied up n there just hangin on by a thread but u know what, there growin n producin, I feel your pain on the wind I live somewhere where one day it could all calm out next hour 10mph+ winds I didn't prepare as much as I should what I did is just put some stakes in the ground n started roping putting the fallen branches to lean on the rope if it died well so be, at first I would tie it back up, but that's the worst thing u can do especially when that wind is still strong...they just straight broke off, or died, but when I left them and just put some t-post in and roped around giving support and just leaned it on there, they survived.....sorry for the losses I feel your pain I should take pictures of some fucked ones to make ya feel better


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> whos usin safer BT spray? what dosage to do you do to be effective? I have been using 4/tsp per 2 gallons...I been sprayin em but those bastards are still out there fuckin up some shit


I hate to say it, but now is the time to learn. Since the carport is working so well keeping the moths out, I have ceased spraying......anything..... My carport plants have never seen a drop of rain, dew, wind or bugs......and they live outdoors.........Carports work........sorry guy's it's "tough love" time......


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 16, 2013)

*Haha check this out bro just wish it was finished like i said this grow was rushed just moved here in January.*

*In this Pic behind all the plants you can see my Greenhouse im starting my spring grow will have to be twice as big now.

*


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I got fucked last night tho had a big storm come through and wrecked half my shit im really starting to hate this new place its one thing after another Fuck mother nature and your monthly issues i mean the wind is still blowing like 15-20 MPH.
> 
> 
> *View attachment 2823959View attachment 2823962


That sucks bro. Stay positive and keep pushing ahead. Sometimes learn and adapt is all we can do.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2013)

Bro, I can put a carport up in 10 min.......


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 16, 2013)

*I will agree with you there i can also put a carport up in 10mins lol. 
The only thing i can say about that is you just gave me that idea not long ago, and like i said i didnt know the weather was so severe here everyone that i know that lives here says it good thats why i said i shouldnt have listen to ppl lol.*

*All i can do is take this as EXP and learn from it from now on its gonna be greenhouse you can believe that.*


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 16, 2013)

this is for you tokalot n all the homies out there that lost branches the ugly the plague of the broken branches....fuck you wind!


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 16, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> whos usin safer BT spray? what dosage to do you do to be effective? I have been using 4/tsp per 2 gallons...I been sprayin em but those bastards are still out there fuckin up some shit


I use the exact same dosage and a couple drops of dish soap. So far I'm worm free. Not sure if its luck or the spray. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Or better yet, just get some pet rattlesnakes. Good luck proving you used rattlers as a boobytrap.


 I have a friend who has 19 of them in a snake proof outdoor pit. Cut their rattles off and leash them to your plants. lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My phone gives me happy endings....


 TMI !


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> TMI !


I was leaving that one alone.........lol


----------



## hoonry (Sep 16, 2013)

damn guys sorry to see that nasty wind damage. I used to tie the fuck out of everything with green tie, which gets to be tedious. I still use it sparingly, but started using trellis netting instead. it works awesome for wind - I haven't had any broken branches (from wind anyway) yet and this is the time that threat becomes quite real, especially during a windy rainstorm. the netting is super fast and easy to apply and doesn't cost much - it's become a permanent addition to my arsenal. @Tokalot - I think your plants outgrew their cages - it's not uncommon for folks to end up having 2 or 3 cages by the end of it. but I hear ya - greenhouses solve that problem!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *What is a center stake gonna do when there fully caged and they still do this when you have 60-80 MPH winds i dont think anything is gonna help beside a greenhouse!*


Didn't know winds were that high, the cage could be part of the problem. We used to wrap them up like a Christmas tree in Florida before hurricanes with twine/stakes.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

Weather got me last year. Early rain storm and wind snapped one girl and broke several branches on the main tree. Did not lose any of the broken branches though. They were still connected by some fibers and I just braced them back in place and made it to harvest. 

Malawi Tree before:






During:







After:













Still got a few buds:









Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh - and I am building a greenhouse too:































Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

I tried the carport but it was not the best method for the Malawi:






Still got rot:







Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I tried the carport but it was not the best method for the Malawi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful job..........try more blocks! lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

I only put the cover up at night (or when I was too lazy to get up in the AM)











Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 16, 2013)

I think a hail just missed me. Jah bless


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 16, 2013)

Haven't updated in a few days so i took a pic before I went inside for the day....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought that was a helicopter at first sight


----------



## 420mon (Sep 16, 2013)

free prop 215, yeahhhhhh right..........................is someone mad?

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/com/4056815681.html


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 16, 2013)

that is a killer set up and a beautiful Malawi girl mohican...kudos to you brother, by the way what's the smoke like from that Malawi????


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol me to man but then I realized I would of noticed it way before I took the pic...hopefully catching a dragonfly in a pic is good luck


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 16, 2013)

Holy Shit 420Mon somebody must be pissed at that guy and his garden or jealous lol what an ass hole


----------



## Mohican (Sep 16, 2013)

From April first:




> Soloed a doob a couple weeks ago to see if it would be hallucinogenic in high doses. So smooth I could not even tell I was smoking and the exhale was full of smoke. Had to relight it twice. Had a nice buzz going and hopped in the shower to clean up from a day in the garden.
> 
> Things got tense! I had to keep telling myself I was high and everything would be OK. Shower seemed like it took forever and it was only 15 minutes. Took about another 30 minute to stop feeling like I was falling off of the side of the Earth and I slipped in to a nice happy place. Happy lasted about 3 hours. ​



Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I got fucked last night tho had a big storm come through and wrecked half my shit im really starting to hate this new place its one thing after another Fuck mother nature and your monthly issues i mean the wind is still blowing like 15-20 MPH.
> 
> 
> *View attachment 2823959View attachment 2823962


Really sorry to hear it. Mother nature can really be a bitch at times and this year is worse than ever.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 16, 2013)

420mon said:


> free prop 215, yeahhhhhh right..........................is someone mad?
> 
> http://sacramento.craigslist.org/com/4056815681.html


I bet thats a pissed off neighbor being a dick. If so messed up.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 16, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> I bet thats a pissed off neighbor being a dick. If so messed up.


I flagged that shit, looks like some fucking cyber snitches to me.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> I bet thats a pissed off neighbor being a dick. If so messed up.


Douche is calling out the whole street. Really lame. I flagged as well.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 16, 2013)

bud shots. the bag seed with some decent pink in it. unknown strain
but will prolly call cotton candy if it ends up looking like that after drying lol

and the purple/black on is the jack h pheno. still cant tell if its blackk or
purple and if its a defiency or just a weird color brought on from cold temps.
but its in every budsite


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 16, 2013)

That's how we do it, party and bullshit...


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 16, 2013)

View attachment 2824483


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 16, 2013)

*Oh boy a field of dreams right there GB!!

Ill be dreaming thats mine tonight!
*


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 16, 2013)

Truth be told, that gif should go after most posts...damn nice set ups, to say I'm jealous would be an extreme understatement


----------



## BubblegumBLOW (Sep 16, 2013)

All you fahmas just made my night. I really dig the security ideas yal have... Growsurveilance.com, pennies in coffe can, bubble wrap... Geniius. I am out east, rippers arent as common here... As i am in my first grow and highly off radar. HOWEVER, i forceed all my ladies august first and with my bubblegums almost done and bubba kush close after, i too have found myself sleeping next to them. My cat is useless in this situation lol but my louisville will do fine. Def not ready to
pull a trigger over them ladies even tho i would want to AFTER they were missing. Good luck to all this season, and my thoughts are with you coloradoans. I can post pics of my first show, just not as exciting as what i have seen in this thread as theyre in 5gal but def beautiful!! One love!


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 16, 2013)

GB, that is a beautiful sight.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

your cat is not doing it right.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

the sun is going down on the west coast.

night guard team, ASSEMBLE!


----------



## BubblegumBLOW (Sep 16, 2013)

Atleast yr cat is black like a ninja. Mine is blonde... Such a pussy.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 16, 2013)

Vortex baby! Yeheeee !!


----------



## Grobda (Sep 16, 2013)

I am so pleased that more people are starting to give our team the recognition they deserve. Hoping the current lineup will bring us a ring as I don't see the salary cap being able to support all of the great youngsters desired pay once their current contracts are up 

Edit: I was replying the the Seahawks posts earlier and realized this might be taken out of context.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 16, 2013)

just got some platinum girl scout cookies see how they do


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## 5150 (Sep 16, 2013)

Wife took one look and said it looks like the homeless camp by her work.

The half carport was just a toss over. I cleaned it up today.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 16, 2013)

5150 said:


> Wife took one look and said it looks like the homeless camp by her work.



she works over by 4th and burnside?


----------



## 5150 (Sep 16, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> she works over by 4th and burnside?


LOL nope. I guess they got new village there now. 

Hey man check out my thread in the next few days. I got that mendo purps that about done. For the valley thats really fast. She was in full flower on Aug. 5th. I got 3 to 4 weeks on all the rest. Blackberry maybe a tab less. I have not checked the trikes on the Mendo but by looks she is swelled pistils receded already. My smallest plant but in much less sun than the others. In the ground as well. My other plants in the ground have very little yellow leafs. This Mendo in finishing like normal. 

Just thought I would give you heads up on that Mendo. Anyway check out my thread and tell me what you think. I may grow all Mendo next year just to avoid all the problems.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> That's how we do it, party and bullshit... View attachment 2824483







Fuck ! Penis envy there. I so wish I had some land. I feel so small. LOL ! 


Mohican said:


> Weather got me last year. Early rain storm and wind snapped one girl and broke several branches on the main tree. Did not lose any of the broken branches though. They were still connected by some fibers and I just braced them back in place and made it to harvest.
> 
> Malawi Tree before:
> 
> ...


 That's a Bitchin Sativa ! Wish I had the patience and time.


DrGreenthumb333 said:


> Haven't updated in a few days so i took a pic before I went inside for the day....
> 
> View attachment 2824309


 Luv your grow mang ! That Dragon fly is huge .


mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2824624View attachment 2824625View attachment 2824627


 Donkey dicks every where !







5150 said:


> Wife took one look and said it looks like the homeless camp by her work.
> 
> The half carport was just a toss over. I cleaned it up today.


 looks like a lot of work. sure wish it would rain here or at least cool off. Luv the manageable grow . That's my goal size for next year. gonna put em out the first of June or maybe even summer solstice. You know that's the hardest thing to do growing is keep them under control when you have height restrictions.  Lot a super nice grows guy's N' girls !


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

BubblegumBLOW said:


> All you fahmas just made my night. I really dig the security ideas yal have... Growsurveilance.com, pennies in coffe can, bubble wrap... Geniius. I am out east, rippers arent as common here... As i am in my first grow and highly off radar. HOWEVER, i forceed all my ladies august first and with my bubblegums almost done and bubba kush close after, i too have found myself sleeping next to them. My cat is useless in this situation lol but my louisville will do fine. Def not ready to
> pull a trigger over them ladies even tho i would want to AFTER they were missing. Good luck to all this season, and my thoughts are with you coloradoans. I can post pics of my first show, just not as exciting as what i have seen in this thread as theyre in 5gal but def beautiful!! One love!


 Please post em up !


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 16, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> That's how we do it, party and bullshit... View attachment 2824483


mrstickyscissors was here! and yeah they look better in real life


----------



## doublejj (Sep 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> Fuck ! Penis envy there. I so wish I had some land. I feel so small. LOL !
> 
> That's a Bitchin Sativa ! Wish I had the patience and time.
> 
> ...


I had to throttle things back this season myself. Have to keep them quiet.............


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> That's how we do it, party and bullshit... View attachment 2824483


Boss is right, Damn. Nice work man.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 16, 2013)

Good luck 5150, hope your able to dry them girls out.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 16, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> mrstickyscissors was here! and yeah they look better in real life


 Yeah not too shabby eh?


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> snip... Luv the manageable grow . That's my goal size for next year. gonna put em out the first of June or maybe even summer solstice. You know that's the hardest thing to do growing is keep them under control when you have height restrictions.  Lot a super nice grows guy's N' girls !


That sounds similar to what I want to do. My plan is to get seedlings going about mid-May, planted in ground by mid-June, top early and often. I think I'll try my hand at mixing up some super soil, I like the idea of just watering for most of the grow.

I've learned a lot this year both growing and watching you vets grow, signing up and posting here is the best thing I could've done to learn the tricks of growing cannabis.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 16, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah not too shabby eh?


definitly the best outdoor garden iv seen yet


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 16, 2013)

*Thanks for all the support guys tomorrow will be a better day ill try a trellis what i can, right now im sippin on some Tinced Coffee lol feeling a lil better.*


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 16, 2013)

Ready for some night watch? Get posted homies, and don't give those tweeks a gram.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I had to throttle things back this season myself. Have to keep them quiet.............





socaljoe said:


> That sounds similar to what I want to do. My plan is to get seedlings going about mid-May, planted in ground by mid-June, top early and often. I think I'll try my hand at mixing up some super soil, I like the idea of just watering for most of the grow.
> 
> I've learned a lot this year both growing and watching you vets grow, signing up and posting here is the best thing I could've done to learn the tricks of growing cannabis.


 I figure with a 1 ft 1 gallon pot , clone or seed I could get the vegg growth I want in 4-5 weeks providing nothing goes wrong like going into flower for some screwed up reason and as long as they start to flower by late July should keep them down.6 weeks could be to much ? Now if they don't want to Flower till mid August I could be over grown.I think strain will be an important part. Got my eye on a few. I've put out clones on the 4th of july and had one get as big as everyone else started early. My 4th of july clone this year is 4 ft.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 16, 2013)

sliver l.a.


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

pistil, spotlight, bear spray and RIU ,just missing the coffee .


----------



## TWS (Sep 16, 2013)

holly wozzers Pmt ? that's outdoor ?


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 16, 2013)

yeah its from the cola the caterpillars got the rest of the plants still goin


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 17, 2013)

Jesus! I need to get my indoor sold quick!


----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> yeah its from the cola the caterpillars got the rest of the plants still goin


very nice .


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> pistil, spotlight, bear spray and RIU ,just missing the coffee .


Iced tea is gonna have to cut it


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 17, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Ready for some night watch? Get posted homies, and don't give those tweeks a gram.






*Hell ya im rdy bro lol. 

Some Blue Dream Indoor in the Jar.

Aint nobody getting my shit but mother Nature!


*


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Hell ya im rdy bro lol.
> 
> Some Blue Dream Indoor in the Jar.
> 
> ...


 That's awesome.... Great minds


----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2013)

*Name: Panama Red
Type: Sativa Pure
Genotype Panama Red
Breeder: Breeders Choice*

10 Seeds Per Pack

Panama Red is a unique, pure Sativa that is a delight to grow and smoke. A truly unique Sativa for the connoisseur grower. 

This line was sourced by collectors in Colombia for BCO from a line originating in Panama, and is, believed to be true to type for many of the traits that helped to form the legends of the Panama Red imports to the North Americas. It is not related to any of the common Colombian Gene-pools we have encountered over many years of collecting and growing Pure Sativas from the region, and hence, our feeling is this is a authentic, Panama Red line.

Panama RedHair is a very easy line to grow, it requires no special maintenance and is both productive indoors, producing relatively high yields for a pure Sativa Cultivar. She is a quick line for pure Sativa, finishing in 16 weeks approximately during our tests indoors. She yields very high for a pure Sativa, forming long, quite dense colas of flowers with very high THC levels. Panama Red is extremely resistant to molds, however, she is not resistant to mites at all, so this is not a line for gardens suffering from mites as they will be attracted to her. For outdoor growing, the Panama RedHair is a almost perfect pure Sativa, she requires a extremely small amount of water, survives droughts and needs really no fertilization to produce high crop yields. 

Plants grow to the typical Christmas tree Sativa profile, with a long central cola forming. Once in flower, you will immediately notice the very Red coloration of her pistils. Not Brown, but a very striking red color. Some red coloration will also be seen in the stems, leaf and other areas of the plants. When dry, the finished flowers take on a very rust coloration from the long Red hairs and red calyx, and are quite unique. Panama Red finished flowers display a very high resin content for a pure Sativa Cultivar, forming resins over all flower areas and also on sugar leaf. 

Panama Red finished flowers deliver a wonderful mix of tropical taste and high THC effects. From the initial inhale a slightly overripe citrus taste is noticeable, the kind of Citrus notes you experience with the finest Red Hashish, on the exhale this changes to a slightly more earthy, tobacco, Hash flavor. She is totally smooth as silk, with no lung expansion, no cough or choke. Just thick smoke and delightful smoked pure as a joint. 

Effects are immediate, the smoothness of the smoke does not prepare you for the very strong initial hit, once effects take place, you immediately know you are smoking a very high THC flower. It takes you very high, very quickly, greatly enhancing vision, hearing and all senses. Definite, pronounced psychedelic effects. She has no ceiling at all, so every draw from a joint sends you ever higher. It is not a perfectly clear high, it is slightly cloudy, but very, very strong. Once the initial strength of the high clears, you are left with a very calming, relaxed body, and very active mind. Wandering from thought to thought through various introspective to other perspective changes and stages, not able to totally focus on any one thing. The high appears to effect the front of the brain initially, moving to the back as effects wear off and lingering there for a very long time.

Panama Red has one of the longest lasting Highs I have come across and effects stay with you for hours, if not full days. I have spent full days out tending plants and spent 8 hours happily high from previous intake, despite having more, my body and mind was not crying out for it. A real rarity, and with the enhanced visual, audible and other senses, a absolute joy for those that enjoy the great outdoors, the perfect companion. 

Panama Red is a easy Sativa to grow, she is extremely strong, productive and requires little maintenance. She can give a superb quality indoors and out but, she has no resistance to mites and is not recommended for any garden where they are present, as they will colonize and destroy plants. 

*Specifications: 
Indica: 100% Sativa
Indoor/Greenhouse: 16 Weeks
Outdoor finish: November, 40 degrees latitude and South.
Odor level: Low
Mite resistance: Very Low
Mould Resistance: High
Stretch: 3x and greater
Yield: Very High* 

*  Select a Picture *


----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2013)

I just couldn't do sixteen weeks.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2013)

A 16 week sativa?... Im paranoid just reading about it


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 17, 2013)

She yields very high for a pure Sativa, forming long, quite dense colas of flowers with very high THC levels.






*Where i dont see anything? LOL*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Ready for some night watch? Get posted homies, and don't give those tweeks a gram. View attachment 2824784





TokaLot said:


> *Hell ya im rdy bro lol.
> 
> Some Blue Dream Indoor in the Jar.
> 
> ...


i take a slightly less lethal approach, although i reserve the right to defend myself if it comes to it.


----------



## TWS (Sep 17, 2013)

if I showed ya...... well you know....lol


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 17, 2013)

Man it's chilly in norcal tonight. Went to bed with the windows open, woke up shivering. Thermometer outside says 40. Hope it turns my balckberry kush nice and purple.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 17, 2013)

I know this is not what everyone would think of using but I'm a crack shot with it and last month took a rat out at over 25 ft, I use 1/4" glass marbles and with fresh tubing can get that sucker moving quite fast, it's silent and is non lethal but it'll take you down and out for a good while...blunt force trauma, I've cracked windshields and hunted squirrels with it.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> I just couldn't do sixteen weeks.


The info said it finishes in November, 40 lat south. So, judging by the Mexican sativa I'm growing for the hell of it, if it started to flower around August 1st outdoor (when mine first shown multi pistils), you are looking at Thanksgiving to finish outdoors. I don't see my plant here at 36 lat ever seeing turkey day without a killing freeze/frost. Of course, my sativa is probably not pure anyway, but who knows.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 17, 2013)

This was a little before my time, you're an OG in the game for sure. Back in my Jr high days, the big strain going around was Ak-47 and Dankouver. Been looking all over for Dankouver seeds, if anyone has the info let me know.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn that "Harvest Moon" was bright last night! You could see to walk around without a light............."Harvest" moon is right!....good luck brothers & sisters.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 17, 2013)

I swear I saw weed plants in Vietnam that were perpetual grown. There were old drying buds & young flowers on the same plant at the same time.....What I think was happening, was it took the strain sooo long to finish flowering, that it went into re-veg with the new season, extremely long flowering time. Also they would cut buds as they grew & more would grow back....I still haven't quite figured out what I was seeing, but I was smoking a lot of weed & drinking a lot of beer at the time! lol!.......I've never seen anything like it since.......


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 17, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Damn that "Harvest Moon" was bright last night! You could see to walk around without a light............."Harvest" moon is right!....good luck brothers & sisters.....


It was Hella bright in the mitten as well, temps got down to 44 I guess things are suppose to warm up a tad tho...good luck and good weather to all!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 17, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I swear I saw weed plants in Vietnam that were perpetual grown. There were old drying buds & young flowers on the same plant at the same time.....What I think was happening, was it took the strain sooo long to finish flowering, that it went into re-veg with the new season, extremely long flowering time. Also they would cut buds as they grew & more would grow back....I still haven't quite figured out what I was seeing, but I was smoking a lot of weed & drinking a lot of beer at the time! lol!.......I've never seen anything like it since.......


They got some really old plants in Asia still going at it. A friend of mine smoke some in China, after going on a walk in some mountains. Says the plant was big as a tree and had both blooming and drying buds. Had some big ass seeds too. Gotta be quite a sight.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> non lethal


If shot in the right place, oh it's lethal alright.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like everyone has their big guns out. I have much respect for y'all, doing what you gotta do to take care of your families, especially in these harsh times.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 17, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Looks like everyone has their big guns out. I have much respect for y'all, doing what you gotta do to take care of your families, especially in these harsh times.
> 
> View attachment 2825231


Is that a banana in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 17, 2013)

stacked kushready for harvest?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2013)

harvest that shit and shoot it my way if you dont want it... I MEEEEAAANN


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey pmt, I vote let her ripen up a week or two more. I'd like to see those pistils receding back into the calyxes a little more and a bit more yellow/amber hue to it all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I know this is not what everyone would think of using but I'm a crack shot with it and last month took a rat out at over 25 ft, I use 1/4" glass marbles and with fresh tubing can get that sucker moving quite fast, it's silent and is non lethal but it'll take you down and out for a good while...blunt force trauma, I've cracked windshields and hunted squirrels with it.


i almost bought one of those a few weeks back after a very impressive demonstration of its power.


----------



## firelane (Sep 17, 2013)

I am proud of these two ladies. The bigger one is Tora Bora and the smaller one is Purple wreck, both from DNA.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 17, 2013)

I went out and decided to bring a branch home to check trichs, and was surprised to find an equal amount of clear to cloudy to amber...a week early!.

So I just chopped the first caramel candy kush...and am a happy camper!.

Will take pics once fan leaves are removed.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 17, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i almost bought one of those a few weeks back after a very impressive demonstration of its power.


I've been using them for years and I know the power they have, I said it's non lethal in an earlier post but what I've should have said was that I wouldn't use it in a lethal manner, actually these can be very lethal...
[video=youtube_share;B9lJ5FoXrek]http://youtu.be/B9lJ5FoXrek[/video]


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 17, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I've been using them for years and I know the power they have, I said it's non lethal in an earlier post but what I've should have said was that I wouldn't use it in a lethal manner, actually these can be very lethal...
> [video=youtube_share;B9lJ5FoXrek]http://youtu.be/B9lJ5FoXrek[/video]


Joerg! I love that guy and the videos he puts up. Badass slingshots too.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2013)

so i'm standing on my porch, out of view from anyone coming down the street from the north. specifically, it was a middle aged hispanic male in darker clothing, riding a teenager's BMX bike with a large backpack, his protruding cheekbones and withered skin clearly displaying his years of meth use.

his nose was up in the air, and just as he got to about my property line, he must have caught a huge whiff and his face lit up with a smile. his eyes stayed on my property and towards my greenhouse as he rode slowly by.

i had a good notion of what was gonna happen next, so i went out back and waited for him to ride by on the road behind my house. like clockwork, there he came, slowly riding by, trying to peer past my neighbors' driveways and my withering sunflowers and into my backyard.

i decided he needed to know that i knew what he was up to.

"you lost?" i screamed.

he just put his head down and rode away at that point. i'll be keeping my eye out for that asshole tweeker.

told my neighbors about the guy and they've seen him around before too.


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 17, 2013)

Skeeeeeetttchhhh


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2013)

offer a tweaker a ounce of dope and some cash to live in your garden. seems logical. they wont sleep


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Skeeeeeetttchhhh


just another day.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> offer a tweaker a ounce of dope and some cash to live in your garden. seems logical. they wont sleep


i wouldn't trust any tweaker unless he was dead. even then i'd still be cautious.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 17, 2013)

Fucking tweekers. 

I've got one down the street, I wouldn't trust that skinny, sketched out fucker as far as I could throw him.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2013)

i live 6 blocks from a methadone and drug recovery clinic. luckily the tweekers tend to confine their scummy scum scumbag stuff on the south side of town, and not the north.

but all it takes is one tweeker to start talking to the rest.

lucky for me that i'm surrounded by cop shops, and they would be here within 30 seconds if i called. i'm pretty sure the tweekers know that too.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 17, 2013)

Once a year I go buy fresh cow manure from a farmer. I spread the manure in my three flower beds in my front yard. I then pile some in a wheelbarrow and leave on side of house. I leave the rest in the trailer on the other side of the house. I also give some to the guy next door. Then each year I go around to each neighbor and ask if the want some free manure for there beds. I just say I bought way to much again. If the take some it spreads the manure smell even more. If the say no it still lets them know where the smell is coming from. 

You want fresh manure not composted manure. After harvest dump the rest in your garden and till in. 

This is the only solid way I have been able to mask large backyard grows. Just give the wheelbarrow and trailer a stir every day. People walking by just smell the manure in my flower beds right by the street. 

Manure is cheap at the farm. I think you can buy it in bags but not sure on fresh. The bags may be composted. I only used fresh and it's ripe. In my case I only need to worry about people walking by. I only have two neighbors and nobody behind me.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> offer a tweaker a ounce of dope and some cash to live in your garden. seems logical. they wont sleep


Until they pick off every single sun leaf to "help get more light to the buds" LOL


----------



## 5150 (Sep 17, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Until they pick off every single sun leaf to "help get more light to the buds" LOL


You walk out in the morning and you have a Charlie Brown garden.


----------



## willisbrow (Sep 17, 2013)

Some close ups of my little babies.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2013)

It would be nice to sleep in my own bed tonight, oh well. Ain't no rest for the wicked, especially if your money grows on trees


----------



## ALCAN (Sep 17, 2013)

willisbrow said:


> Some close ups of my little babies.
> View attachment 2825766View attachment 2825767View attachment 2825768View attachment 2825769


Nice healthy looking babies there dude. I see a purple tinge coming on the sugar leaves. I would say about a month or so and they will be some tasty looking ladies .


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2013)

dude garden boss dont make me go out there and scare the BEJeuS outa ya lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Asshole, just what I need LOL. I wake up for any little sound as it is.


----------



## blaze530 (Sep 17, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> It would be nice to sleep in my own bed tonight, oh well. Ain't no rest for the wicked, especially if your money grows on trees View attachment 2825770



Is that a TV i see in there? nice set up, theres no way to find you under those trees haa


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2013)

lol im going to thro stacks of 5k at your tent.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2013)

no but seriously you did run some lines and bells right?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2013)

i would tie them all around and in the trees so if someone starts cutting on them you will hear it


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah I got trip wires and jingle bells from the xmas box. More Sensors and shit, I am going a little overboard since I heard that potential ripper.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 17, 2013)

overboard?

i'm not familiar with the term. especially when it comes to protecting the food on my table.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 17, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Yeah I got trip wires and jingle bells from the xmas box. More Sensors and shit, I am going a little overboard since I heard that potential ripper.


yeah man with those bells and youbeing outthere and the dogs there no way thay can get a nug. last year they took all my boys outdoor and left him one branch on his door step fucked up


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

They left a branch? What a slap in the face.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 18, 2013)

*Ready for that Night Watch thing Mane!!!*


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 18, 2013)

I've got my little barky dogs for security, a Cairn Terrier and a Rat Terrier...at least they'd be security if the Rat didn't have to sleep under the blanket next to me and the Cairn snuggle up as close as possible. Oh well, if any cats try ripping me off, they'll be on it.


----------



## helheim (Sep 18, 2013)

i wish i knew how to upload pics and not have them get squished in the process, outside of going to another source like imgur or something. i'm a little sketchy about giving links from my own website, as it's my business' site, which kinda sorta makes it easy as fuck to figure out where i'm at, being listed on google and all that jazz...

figure i'm about ~30 days from harvest ATM, watching those long term weather forecasts is a fucking nightmare, as they change sometimes hourly, but certainly daily...

so far, i'm not seeing any sort of heavy freeze/frost in the forecast until 3rd week of october, which would be a godsend if it works out like that. heavy rain in montana last 2 days, have had to keep the ladies covered because it's been more or less nonstop for 48 hours now. biggest fear after the last 6 months of hard work is mold. it keeps me up at night.

the last pic in this bunch is a mutant sativa bagseed who the fuck knows what kinda strain, i just know it won't be close to done before my other 4.



oh, and to add my .02c to the home defense discussion, nothing beats a mossberg 590, with a laser sight, and magnum slugs. scumbag tweeker/ripper repellant. that "chk chk" sound keeps the bad guys away.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Ready for that Night Watch thing Mane!!!*


Yep, posted and posting.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 18, 2013)

Got my Guard Dogs right here always on watch doing work!



*
Fuck walking around my property i roll around in this lol.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2013)

tweeker dressed in all black walking down my street screaming something incoherent.

felt like going out there and smashing him with the broad side of my ax just so that he gets the message.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> tweeker dressed in all black walking down my street screaming something incoherent.
> 
> felt like going out there and smashing him with the broad side of my ax just so that he gets the message.



*Wait werent you just saying something about not being so Lethal just a couple post back when me and GB were posting pics of our guns and being rdy, Now you are talking about smashing someone in the face with a Axe nice lol. I like it.*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 18, 2013)

there was a tweaker wakling in the middle of the road with his arm up acting like he was holding a gernade today lol. this white laddy was trippin out


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Wait werent you just saying something about not being so Lethal just a couple post back when me and GB were posting pics of our guns and being rdy, Now you are talking about smashing someone in the face with a Axe nice lol. I like it.*


that's what the broad side of the axe is for.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> that's what the broad side of the axe is for.


*
That will still crush there skull in. Which in turn could very well be lethal.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *
> That will still crush there skull in. Which in turn could very well be lethal.*


nah, more of a metallic bitch slap is all.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2013)

cop sirens all over town tonight, and it's not just them training like they sometimes do.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> nah, more of a metallic bitch slap is all.


I'd say that'd be a good way to give him some free dental work, but that would be giving most tweekers too much credit.

Which reminds me...what do you call a room with 32 tweekers? A full set of teeth. *ba-dum ching*


----------



## helheim (Sep 18, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *
> That will still crush there skull in. Which in turn could very well be lethal.*


dead bodies could make good compost? /shrug


----------



## Mohican (Sep 18, 2013)

I believe you are to avoid oranges, onions and tweekers in your vermicompost 


Edit - Although worms on meth...


----------



## 215caligrown (Sep 18, 2013)

much love from emerald triangleView attachment 2826674View attachment 2826691View attachment 2826708View attachment 2826712View attachment 2826713View attachment 2826714


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 18, 2013)

I purchased a Machete from Wal-Mart for $10! Its dull as fuck but after 2 hours of a sharpening stone its ready for some Jason style slaying! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Sep 18, 2013)

(Motarebel Star Kush/Sannie's K.O. Kush) x Bodhi Sunshine Daydream .  Last pic of this one before chop.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

I tried to use mine on some blackberries before sharpening, LOL I can't believe they would sell it so damn dull


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

That looks dank TWS


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I purchased a Machete from Wal-Mart for $10! Its dull as fuck but after 2 hours of a sharpening stone its ready for some Jason style slaying! lol
> 
> Peace
> FM


 I've named mine "Taliban"!................


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> That looks dank TWS


Dank as Fuck.........


----------



## 757growin (Sep 18, 2013)

TWS said:


> (Motarebel Star Kush/Sannie's K.O. Kush) x Bodhi Sunshine Daydream .  Last pic of this one before chop.


Dang tdub got it all to fit n lookn so dank. Lookn for any new members to ur collective. I want to join


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 18, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> Got my Guard Dogs right here always on watch doing work!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2825956
> ...


If this is serious, that is so hilarious...turkey dogs.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Damn that "Harvest Moon" was bright last night! You could see to walk around without a light............."Harvest" moon is right!....good luck brothers & sisters.....


I'd really like to see that trim machine of yours in action, cuz' I could really use one and the price is right.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4akQafzQ9AY]http://youtu.be/4akQafzQ9AY[/video]


----------



## TWS (Sep 18, 2013)

I can see that song being my kids new ring tone .  Mine's free fix.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I'd really like to see that trim machine of yours in action, cuz' I could really use one and the price is right.


I won't have a trim ready buds for several weeks...... I have high hopes for it also. I will post a video.. and they delivered in just a few days......


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2013)

always nice to wake up from my post sunrise light slumber period (can't really call it sleep) and see that everything is still there.

only a few more weeks to go.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 18, 2013)

Starting to bulk up


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 18, 2013)

Super Grape Ape colas taken with a cheap camera. I know they're not very good photos but can anyone tell me how far along these are? They look like they're close and it looks like there are some amber trichomes but the buds just don't look as big as I expect them to be at harvest time. Any comments from the experts?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Super Grape Ape colas taken with a cheap camera. I know they're not very good photos but can anyone tell me how far along these are? They look like they're close and it looks ike there are some amber trichomes but the buds just don't look as big as I expect them to be at harvest time. Any comments from the experts?


Experts? LOL Your garden looks better than most if I am not mistaken. I would buy a microscope from radioshack for $10 and look for 50/50 Milky and Amber Trichs. Some like less amber, some more... pick your poison.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 18, 2013)

*Self made party lol.*


\


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Self made party lol.*
> 
> 
> \View attachment 2827144


Man, I could use some of that. That bubbler is sick.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 18, 2013)

*Thanks bro yea i bought it in Cali in Visalia cost me about 100 bucks i think maybe 80 i dont really remember.*

*I just wish i could drink it right now but i know if i do then imma be going to sleep before i should gonna handle the night guard thing for the next month.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 18, 2013)

just spotted the first botrytis leaf today, just a single leaf for now but that means there is more waiting. the weather is shitty. cut my first sample off the headband and gave some to a client to test as i do the same.

might have to start chopping well before october 1st, premature and all.*

getting the garage all ready and set up with 3200 watts so i can bring in the plants in the light dep GH before they meet a moldy death too.

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks like a bunch of transients have taken over my backyard.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jG3FvJxBDZ0


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 18, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> always nice to wake up from my post sunrise light slumber period (can't really call it sleep) and see that everything is still there.
> 
> only a few more weeks to go.


seriously man thats a blessing. 

Beastie boys Remix. NO SLEEP TILL HARVEST .


----------



## Grobda (Sep 18, 2013)

So much hip hop.

[video=youtube;7y6OWW0YVHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y6OWW0YVHM[/video]


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 18, 2013)

Man Brujería fucking rules


----------



## doubletake (Sep 18, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Thanks bro yea i bought it in Cali in Visalia cost me about 100 bucks i think maybe 80 i dont really remember.*
> 
> *I just wish i could drink it right now but i know if i do then imma be going to sleep before i should gonna handle the night guard thing for the next month.*


Yea you and garden boss are handling it, I know I'd wanna at at least two more weeks till I start sleeping with them, but I know them fuckinntweakers don't care so gots to get out there early.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 18, 2013)

Damn, could the moon get any brighter tonight?........stay alert.....


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Damn, could the moon get any brighter tonight?........stay alert.....


I was thinking the same thing, like a spotlight tonight.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Full moon is tomorrow so yes it will get slightly brighter, and the tweeters will get slightly more tweeky. Lol.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 19, 2013)

Chop chop chop! Pics coming up soon from first crop of the season. Pakistani Punch, my own cross, heaviest yielder and first to chop every season, just not much smell. Be prepared to see nugs as large as a big-ass man's head.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 19, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Chop chop chop! Pics coming up soon from first crop of the season. Pakistani Punch, my own cross, heaviest yielder and first to chop every season, just not much smell. Be prepared to see nugs as large as a big-ass man's head.


What a tease...


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 19, 2013)

DankInMyBrain said:


> does your wack ass face look as gay As your avatar blowing kisses to a forum full of dicks FUCKING LAME ASS TOOL


*A kind lil msg i got tonight lol seems i have some haters out there showing there love.*


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 19, 2013)

*Oh i also saw a skunk when i was out walking the perimeter so i had to bring out the .22 gonna take it out tonight or tomorrow night whenever it comes back.


*


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *A kind lil msg i got tonight lol seems i have some haters out there showing there love.*


Gotta love the haters, LOL


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 19, 2013)

*I found like 10 caterpillars in this 1 plant*, luckily they barely did more than 1 days worth of chewing, so there was the single-least amount of crop lost possible to a caterpillar infestation. Not necessarily a bad thing, considering how lucky I was to catch it. Time to inspect everything else outside! Maybe I'll share my "100% kill all pests/diseases after harvest organically without effecting taste" method with you all, so you know how I keep all my buds all the time. I know, I know, the name of that technique is still a work in progress 

This is Pakistani Punch, my cross, SFV OG F3 (Swerve's fem) x Old School Kush (So Cal Seeds male), with a common Afghani #1 heritage. Always my fattest and earliest crop of the outdoor season. She don't smell much, but she is a super super heavy smoke. This pheno is the largest yielder by far, not my favorite, but best for commercial production, she doesn't make any real hash-worthy trim, all the frost is on the buds, but there is plenty of it.

It was in a 30-something gallon pot, these are all random stalks, all of them were roughly the same size and plenty of them!


Jozikins, almost as proud of his fantastic hat as he is of his fantastic buds.







Mysterious Mr. M repping one of the big nugs.







A untrimmed nug next to Mysterious Mr. M's big-ass head.







A nug next to one a full sized torch with the big propane tank on it. Hell yeah dude.







Fisty Nugs!







And a standard scissor pic for reference, I would use a lighter but obviously it would be so insignificant in size you wouldn't be able to see it. Lol, that's why I used that torch reference ;D









Quick question: what's the coldest night time temps you've had without messing too much with your plants? I got some cold nights ahead of me, and I might be building a lean-two greenhouse in the next few days here.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 19, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> *I found like 10 caterpillars in this 1 plant*, luckily they barely did more than 1 days worth of chewing, so there was the single-least amount of crop lost possible to a caterpillar infestation. Not necessarily a bad thing, considering how lucky I was to catch it. Time to inspect everything else outside! Maybe I'll share my "100% kill all pests/diseases after harvest organically without effecting taste" method with you all, so you know how I keep all my buds all the time. I know, I know, the name of that technique is still a work in progress
> 
> This is Pakistani Punch, my cross, SFV OG F3 (Swerve's fem) x Old School Kush (So Cal Seeds male), with a common Afghani #1 heritage. Always my fattest and earliest crop of the outdoor season. She don't smell much, but she is a super super heavy smoke. This pheno is the largest yielder by far, not my favorite, but best for commercial production, she doesn't make any real hash-worthy trim, all the frost is on the buds, but there is plenty of it.
> 
> ...


Did that piercing hurt? Nice COLAS!


----------



## burner89 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quick question: what's the coldest night time temps you've had without messing too much with your plants? I got some cold nights ahead of me, and I might be building a lean-two greenhouse in the next few days here.

Hey Jozikins, I had a frost this week and it was down to 2*C but felt like -2*C. One girl had frost on her and a couple hours later looked like nothing had even happened.​


----------



## hexthat (Sep 19, 2013)

Got a pound of wet weed for $600, bought some tain to makes some leaf wax



flash/no flash

Puprle Kush/Lemon Larry OG/Lemon Larry OG's daughter


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 19, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *A kind lil msg i got tonight lol seems i have some haters out there showing there love.*


Hahaha dankinmybrain def doesn't have dank in his brain...dude sounds mega butt hurt, prolly cuz he can't grow worth a piss and he wants to take it out on you and the guys at roll it up who at least have the decency to tell him what he needs to hear, not what he wants to hear.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 19, 2013)

Or just a troll, I'm thinking the ladder


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 19, 2013)

hexthat said:


> Got a pound of wet weed for $600, bought some tain to makes some leaf wax
> View attachment 2827518View attachment 2827519View attachment 2827520
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good brother


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 19, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Oh i also saw a skunk when i was out walking the perimeter so i had to bring out the .22 gonna take it out tonight or tomorrow night whenever it comes back.
> 
> 
> *View attachment 2827418


Yeah it's best to make sure all the wildlife where you reside is down fer sure! Wish that skunk knew how to handle my .308 then we'd have fun!


----------



## ganjasmoker1066 (Sep 19, 2013)

View attachment 2827537View attachment 2827536View attachment 2827538View attachment 2827539View attachment 2827540 Don't no why they going upside down outdoor uk


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 19, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> *I found like 10 caterpillars in this 1 plant*, luckily they barely did more than 1 days worth of chewing, so there was the single-least amount of crop lost possible to a caterpillar infestation. Not necessarily a bad thing, considering how lucky I was to catch it. Time to inspect everything else outside! Maybe I'll share my "100% kill all pests/diseases after harvest organically without effecting taste" method with you all, so you know how I keep all my buds all the time. I know, I know, the name of that technique is still a work in progress
> 
> This is Pakistani Punch, my cross, SFV OG F3 (Swerve's fem) x Old School Kush (So Cal Seeds male), with a common Afghani #1 heritage. Always my fattest and earstuff crop of the outdoor season. She don't smell much, but she is a super super heavy smoke. This pheno is the largest yielder by far, not my favorite, but best for commercial production, she doesn't make any real hash-worthy trim, all the frost is on the buds, but there is plenty of it.
> 
> ...


looking freaking awesome joz!!!!! Killer stuff man


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

FUCKING RIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Got hit last night and they raped 2 of my potted ones down to nothing, cut one that was in the ground down (recovered it in neighbors back yard) and took a few really nice branches on my cheese. Looks like my ass in camping in backyard with my gun. Can't believe dogs didn't wake up in either of our yards. I heard something and got up, think thats what ran them off before they could decimate my crop.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> FUCKING RIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got hit last night and they raped 2 of my potted ones down to nothing, cut one that was in the ground down (recovered it in neighbors back yard) and took a few really nice branches on my cheese. Looks like my ass in camping in backyard with my gun. Can't believe dogs didn't wake up in either of our yards. I heard something and got up, think thats what ran them off before they could decimate my crop.


Fuckers, sorry to hear man.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn Shelby, that hurts


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2013)

I could feel it last night.......I just knew they were out lurking.........scum bastards........I hate rippers!


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Fuck ya it hurts. BAHHHHHH they got about 1.5 lbs of dried at least that was all gonna be harvest next week. They cut off some realy nice branches/nugs off my huge cheese. Ill post pics later, to pissed to do anything atm other than go get some motion detectors. 
I will say they had balls. Climbed into my neighbors yard with his 2 dogs sleeping just indie their door, climbed over their fence to get into my backyard, cut the shit out of my 2 potted plants and just cut down a smaller one in the ground (the one I recovered).

Now wifes all pissed off at me because of it. She doesn't like me growing, doesn't care about smoking though. so not only did i have to deal with the rippers shit this morning I had to deal with a bitchy wife. I'm gonna shoot me a ripper if they try it again... Guns a loaded.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Fuck ya it hurts. BAHHHHHH they got about 1.5 lbs of dried at least that was all gonna be harvest next week. They cut off some realy nice branches/nugs off my huge cheese. Ill post pics later, to pissed to do anything atm other than go get some motion detectors.
> I will say they had balls. Climbed into my neighbors yard with his 2 dogs sleeping just indie their door, climbed over their fence to get into my backyard, cut the shit out of my 2 potted plants and just cut down a smaller one in the ground (the one I recovered).
> 
> Now wifes all pissed off at me because of it. She doesn't like me growing, doesn't care about smoking though. so not only did i have to deal with the rippers shit this morning I had to deal with a bitchy wife. I'm gonna shoot me a ripper if they try it again... Guns a loaded.


Next thing to do?.....sit down & smoke a bowl......it's over for now.......try to regain your focus......breath deeply........center.........feel you blood pressure going down.......good luck brother......I'm smoking one with you......


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 19, 2013)

Little ways to go yet on some of them. Wil be chopping the large guy soon due to mold.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 19, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I could feel it last night.......I just knew they were out lurking.........scum bastards........I hate rippers!



sorry to here that happened iv'e been robbed a few times over the years but i'm still here growing . fucking alot of new faces here in the hills lately and they all got shifty looking eyes walking everywhere and getting picked up at different spots early mornings only think they are out scouting see what they can smell i know where it is growing by the smell of some spots around town just driving down the mountain , nothing worse than a ripper stealing ya hard work and money


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 19, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *A kind lil msg i got tonight lol seems i have some haters out there showing there love.*


The fuck is wrong with d00d? I thought weed made people friendly and shit. lol


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 19, 2013)

Damn Shelby sorry to hear!
Last night was officially the harvest moon so I was fucking camped out UNDER the ladies thinking exactly what everyone else here was thinking...

Bout 4 in the morning I finally nod off and next thing I know my dog started sounding off like a good girl and I heard my chickens rustling which could only mean one of two things, predators or FUCKING RIPPERs!

BLAT, BLAT!!!! 
Two shots to the dome!!!!!




Looks like we eating good tonight grrr!!

Seriously anyone every tried ripper meat? 

Taste like raccoon only gamier! 

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> I'm gonna shoot me a ripper if they try it again... Guns a loaded.


lol, you think getting ripped sucks? just try doing time for murder.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 19, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Damn Shelby sorry to hear!
> Last night was officially the harvest moon so I was fucking camped out UNDER the ladies thinking exactly what everyone else here was thinking...
> 
> Bout 4 in the morning I finally nod off and next thing I know my dog started sounding off like a good girl and I heard my chickens rustling which could only mean one of two things, predators or FUCKING RIPPERs!
> ...


Ah, you're not really going to eat that are U?.

Jesus...lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Fuck ya it hurts. BAHHHHHH they got about 1.5 lbs of dried at least that was all gonna be harvest next week. They cut off some realy nice branches/nugs off my huge cheese. Ill post pics later, to pissed to do anything atm other than go get some motion detectors.
> I will say they had balls. Climbed into my neighbors yard with his 2 dogs sleeping just indie their door, climbed over their fence to get into my backyard, cut the shit out of my 2 potted plants and just cut down a smaller one in the ground (the one I recovered).
> 
> Now wifes all pissed off at me because of it. She doesn't like me growing, doesn't care about smoking though. so not only did i have to deal with the rippers shit this morning I had to deal with a bitchy wife. I'm gonna shoot me a ripper if they try it again... Guns a loaded.


I don't normally recommend this, just the opposite in fact...but fuck it.

Why not get some drywall screws and make these?


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 19, 2013)

Sunbiz where I'm at raccoon is fresher than any store bought meat, not to mention more nutritious. This isn't a city coon and it's a young one not some old "ridge runner", so the meat is super tender!
An surprisingly NO I DON'T identify as a red neck! 
But I DO have a great raccoon prep and recipe. Tastes like roast beast, all dark meat!

Personally my ways are rooted in plant and animal spirit shamanism and to shoot an animal without utilizing at least part of it's flesh is to upset the balance of nature.
I actually have a roadkill compost, as well as a giant red ant pile that I throw my bones on to get cleaned. 

I love animal skulls and bones!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 19, 2013)

loas those shells up with rock salt letem have it. stay free


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 19, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Sunbiz where I'm at raccoon is fresher than any store bought meat, not to mention more nutritious. This isn't a city coon and it's a young one not some old "ridge runner", so the meat is super tender!
> An surprisingly NO I DON'T identify as a red neck!
> But I DO have a great raccoon prep and recipe. Tastes like roast beast, all dark meat!
> 
> ...


wierd.... lol jk


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I now have 3 driveway sensors surrounding my babies. And fuck are those alarms loud. Scared the shit out of me when testing them out. I still can't believe none of the dogs woke up, especially my neighbors. They no nutz over every noise I make when I'm out there. 

I did smoke a bowl and are trying to calm down some, but my bloods still in a semi boiling but I'm slowly getting over it. 

Thanks for all the support in these fucked up time. What really sucks is I am out and what really looking forward to having some smoke in a couple weeks from what they took. Man that black russian looked good to.
Well wife is giving me permission to buy security camera system early (was gonna wait till after harvest and I could afford it.)

At least they didn't get all of it.


----------



## TWS (Sep 19, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Damn Shelby sorry to hear!
> Last night was officially the harvest moon so I was fucking camped out UNDER the ladies thinking exactly what everyone else here was thinking...
> 
> Bout 4 in the morning I finally nod off and next thing I know my dog started sounding off like a good girl and I heard my chickens rustling which could only mean one of two things, predators or FUCKING RIPPERs!
> ...


 Im sorry man ! that shits just all fucked up !


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 19, 2013)

did he say he like rippers meat? lol


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 19, 2013)

Just tryin to keep the mood light considering the stress we all feeling...

Of course I've never tried ripper meat! 
I have yet to catch one in the trap!!! 

edit: Shelby I've been looking at home security systems as well, one that is smartphone internet etc compatible. I am curious what you come up with as it seems like the options are endless. However my brother works at a commercial security firm and his best advice was always go HD 1080 on the cameras and DVR...


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Just tryin to keep the mood light considering the stress we all feeling...
> 
> Of course I've never tried ripper meat!
> I have yet to catch one in the trap!!!
> ...



I would love to buy the 1080p cameras but they are very expensive. I'm looking at the Zmodo brand. There 480 line cameras are pretty good for the price. I have a buddy that sells and installs systems for a living as well and for the price and quality of the camera it what he recommends. 

Heres what i'm looking at to start out. 
http://www.amazon.com/Zmodo-PKD-DK0865-500GB-Internet-Accessible-8-Channel/dp/B00516547C/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1379614413&sr=1-3&keywords=Zmodo+Surveillance+System+with+8+Weatherproof+IR+Cameras


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2013)

Last time I looked Costco had a good home security set-up......


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 19, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> wierd.... lol jk


Seen people cook and eat much more bizarre food on the travel channel...insects/innards with entrails still intact/shit you would find on the bottom of a river bed etc.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 19, 2013)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Yeah it's best to make sure all the wildlife where you reside is down fer sure! Wish that skunk knew how to handle my .308 then we'd have fun!



*Wait why do you wish the skunk could shoot are you a tree huger?

Oh and by the way they come in and kill my chickens and eat the eggs so if you know of a better way to keep them out i mean if you wanna come over and catch it by all means head over.

Otherwise i dont want to hear you bitch about something when you have no idea whats going on its not like im just killing shit for fun kool guy!!*


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> FUCKING RIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got hit last night and they raped 2 of my potted ones down to nothing, cut one that was in the ground down (recovered it in neighbors back yard) and took a few really nice branches on my cheese. Looks like my ass in camping in backyard with my gun. Can't believe dogs didn't wake up in either of our yards. I heard something and got up, think thats what ran them off before they could decimate my crop.



*That sucks bro, i know how it feels it has happened to the best of us. Keep your head up at least they didnt get everything.*


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 19, 2013)

Expanded Trichs dude!


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ez cheeeezy!


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this who've been ripped off. That really sucks. 

Has anyone here ever been ripped during the daytime?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Sorry to hear about this who've been ripped off. That really sucks.
> 
> Has anyone here ever been ripped during the daytime?


Oh yeah, My buddy was ripped while at work for a 3 hour lunch shift. Most of the time rippers will case the place to see routine, security and schedules. That's why I don't like to leave the house at all.


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Sep 19, 2013)

Less talk about rippers more pics of huge gardens! I miss them!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2013)

Garden Pic


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Sep 19, 2013)

That redwood in the middle is just amazing lol


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 19, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Sorry to hear about this who've been ripped off. That really sucks.
> 
> Has anyone here ever been ripped during the daytime?



*Yea the last time i was ripped they cased my house for around two weeks then came in when i was gone for 2 hours at around 10am they even put my dog to sleep with some type of sleeping pill.

*


----------



## doubletake (Sep 19, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Garden Pic  View attachment 2828084


Damn dude so full in there I can't imagine how you can water them haha.


----------



## doubletake (Sep 19, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Yea the last time i was ripped they cased my house for around two weeks then came in when i was gone for 2 hours at around 10am they even put my dog to sleep with some type of sleeping pill.
> 
> *


Damn that's pretty crazy, and kinda nice of them to only put it to sleep and wait most people woulda just shot it.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 19, 2013)

*Gotta nice lil gift in the mail today.* 

*12 New Gamma Lids.

*


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2013)

what are those?


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 19, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Garden Pic  View attachment 2828084


what ya do to check them crawl under the canopy ?? hahaha lol...  now thats a bunch of money trees !!


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Oh yeah, My buddy was ripped while at work for a 3 hour lunch shift. Most of the time rippers will case the place to see routine, security and schedules. That's why I don't like to leave the house at all.





TokaLot said:


> *Yea the last time i was ripped they cased my house for around two weeks then came in when i was gone for 2 hours at around 10am they even put my dog to sleep with some type of sleeping pill.
> 
> *


That sucks. At least they didn't kill your dog man. I worry about that. I guess it's good that my neighbor is home all day with her grand kids. They're nosy annoying little brats but this time year the activity outside is probably a good thing.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm home all day for the most part and my neighbors on both sides work from home so the daylight is covered and now with the alarms and soon to be cameras the night time will be covered to. Its gonna take a few days to get the motion sensors correct though. The wind keeps setting them off, Just moved a few minutes ago, keep fingers crossed no false alarms.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> what ya do to check them crawl under the canopy ?? hahaha lol... now thats a bunch of money trees !!


Yep a bunch of crawling


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 19, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> what are those?


What the Gamma Lids?


----------



## charles lewis (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> FUCKING RIPPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Got hit last night and they raped 2 of my potted ones down to nothing, cut one that was in the ground down (recovered it in neighbors back yard) and took a few really nice branches on my cheese. Looks like my ass in camping in backyard with my gun. Can't believe dogs didn't wake up in either of our yards. I heard something and got up, think thats what ran them off before they could decimate my crop.



Man i got hit 2 days ago! And the fuckers took 2 of my lil ladies and a few colas off the others! But the silly think is that they are nowhere near ready! Not even close! Now I gotta get a camera system. It's a must! Better to invest in that than have all this time wasted. Not to mention that the storm took out 5 1/2 of my big 1's that i was veggin all damn winter! Them fuckin rippers need to learn how to read and grow their own shit! I ain't sayin the shit is easy but i'm sure a high school drop out could learn to do it!


----------



## charles lewis (Sep 19, 2013)

But every year is a learning experience! Even if it's learning about rippers!!!!


----------



## lilroach (Sep 19, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Garden Pic  View attachment 2828084



If someone ripped you they'd need a dump truck. I bet you're not sleeping at night until you harvest this beautiful garden.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2013)

Not sleeping much, I have a very nice twin mattress in the tent and a tv to watch silently with subtitles LOL. Also been feeding the dogs Monster Energy at midnight...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 19, 2013)

GB I am retired and have all the time in the world, I am totally willing to take a trip out there and trim! Your dedication shows in your masterpiece of a garden!


----------



## charles lewis (Sep 19, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Not sleeping much, I have a very nice twin mattress in the tent and a tv to watch silently with subtitles LOL. Also been feeding the dogs Monster Energy at midnight...


rotflol!!!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 19, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> But every year is a learning experience! Even if it's learning about rippers!!!!


Sucks to hear man, you gotta sleep outside with em. I can't believe what tweeks and teens rip. Buds that aren't even close. I rccommend Tent, weapons, dogs, multiple sensors, surveillance, trail cam, spotlights, homies, more dogs  Good luck buddy.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Heres some after shots



As you can see they took most of the two potted plants and a nice chunk of the cheese.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

charles lewis said:


> Man i got hit 2 days ago! And the fuckers took 2 of my lil ladies and a few colas off the others! But the silly think is that they are nowhere near ready! Not even close! Now I gotta get a camera system. It's a must! Better to invest in that than have all this time wasted. Not to mention that the storm took out 5 1/2 of my big 1's that i was veggin all damn winter! Them fuckin rippers need to learn how to read and grow their own shit! I ain't sayin the shit is easy but i'm sure a high school drop out could learn to do it!



Sorry to hear about it bro. They should allow us to punish rippers my way, drop them off about 500 miles in the middle of chummed ocean and left for food.


----------



## lilroach (Sep 19, 2013)

I have two watch cats that guard my indoor grow...oh, and they crap in my bags of soil and eat my pot leaves.

Ok....I need to upgrade my security don't I?


----------



## 5150 (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> I'm home all day for the most part and my neighbors on both sides work from home so the daylight is covered and now with the alarms and soon to be cameras the night time will be covered to. Its gonna take a few days to get the motion sensors correct though. The wind keeps setting them off, Just moved a few minutes ago, keep fingers crossed no false alarms.




*Shelby look for my thread called All about Harbor Freight driveway alerts. 

Lots of info on how to deal with false alarms,dogs and overlapping sensors. 

Edit: Found it.

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/714940-all-about-harbor-freight-driveway.html


*


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

5150 said:


> *Shelby look for my thread called All about Harbor Freight driveway alerts.
> 
> Lots of info on how to deal with false alarms,dogs and overlapping sensors.
> 
> ...


Ya I read that about a week ago, was gonna go get some on monday when we got paid, but the rippers pushed me to spend money I don't have yet to get 3. Would like to get another 3 but the 3 I have setup cover the entire area and I think I have them setup right now. we will see when the cat heads that way. Thank a lot for the info.

Just realized I'm now a Marijuana Toker. lol


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Heres some after shots
> 
> View attachment 2828215View attachment 2828216View attachment 2828217View attachment 2828218View attachment 2828219
> 
> As you can see they took most of the two potted plants and a nice chunk of the cheese.


really sorry to hear that man. its fucking heart braking. i got hit this season also.
installed about 1000ft of barbed wire today tho and am camping out now.
gonna hear those mother fuckers hurt their hands on the fence and then its go time.

psshh GB u shouldnt even worry about getting ripped. not only would they need a dump truck 
to take like half of it away. but the hhalf they left cuz they couldnt fit it all would still be like
5x most of our harvest lol well friggen done man . and hey FMILY i already offered to help trim. 
first dibs lol thats like a coin collector getting to sort like 100000 coins. happy as a clam.

good to hear im not the only one that fell victim, i guess it really is ripper season.
lil fuckers man grow ur own shit u hacks


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Its really stupid how early the cheese was, it still has a month to go, why even cut into it at all.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 19, 2013)

More trich pics at dusk. 

 Vortex


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 19, 2013)

same with me shelby. had a plant that was SUPER frosty for 3-4 weeks. she was gonna be a beauty until 
DICK BUTKISS came and yanked her early. have fun smoking that u cumtard. ill enjoy the rest of my actual weed lol


----------



## 5150 (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Ya I read that about a week ago, was gonna go get some on monday when we got paid, but the rippers pushed me to spend money I don't have yet to get 3. Would like to get another 3 but the 3 I have setup cover the entire area and I think I have them setup right now. we will see when the cat heads that way. Thank a lot for the info.
> 
> Just realized I'm now a Marijuana Toker. lol


Yah man good move. Even one can save a whole crop.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 19, 2013)

lol, cumtard.

i got the garage cleared out and built the apparatus to hang my lights today, tonight will be spent bending tin until i have 7 brand new reflectors. some painting and cleaning tomorrow, followed by electric work on saturday and i'll be set to move my light dep ladies inside where they can finish in warmth and dryness, instead of the cold, wet rain we have coming up.

really wish i could do the same for the 6 monsters in the big GH, but alas. they will be chopped early depending on how bad the weather gets this week and how much mold blows in.


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 19, 2013)

Loaded with veggies slow roasted all afternoon!



Ripper meat! Bon Appetit!

Fucking delicious if you really don't know


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 19, 2013)

Swell baby swell


----------



## 5150 (Sep 19, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 2828324 Swell baby swell


Sweet pic with the sun like that.


----------



## Grobda (Sep 19, 2013)

This bagseed plant is smelling sweet, has purpled up a LOT in the past couple weeks


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2013)

Was just sitting out in the carport with the Taliban & I snapped a quick pic. They are fattening up nicely and getting frosty.......stay on guard tonight everyone.........


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Sep 19, 2013)

You see you guys! 

Less talk about those who we do not speak of (Harry P anyone!?!?!) = great pics of all that we/you have accomplished this year! (looking at you doublejj and GB). Just awesome gardens, lets face it.

Rippers may get their tiny piece, so be it. Call it a sacrifice to the gods. I always believe the high road wins out at the end.

Those who persevere reap the true reward. It's a war of attrition boys. And guess what. 

We're in for the long haul.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 19, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Loaded with veggies slow roasted all afternoon!
> View attachment 2828303
> 
> View attachment 2828302
> ...


im just glad it wasnt a cock on a plate


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> im just glad it wasnt a cock on a plate


LOL, thanks for the laugh.

Looks really good though.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well here the security system that should be here in a week or less. then for a lot of work in the overhead running cables.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zmodo-8-CH-Channel-DVR-CCTV-65ft-IR-CCD-Security-Surveillance-Camera-System-1TB-/120977751724?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

I will be upgrading to 2 600p cameras after harvest for the front yard, but 420p will do for now.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 19, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Well here the security system that should be here in a week or less. then for a lot of work in the overhead running cables.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Zmodo-8-CH-Channel-DVR-CCTV-65ft-IR-CCD-Security-Surveillance-Camera-System-1TB-/120977751724?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> I will be upgrading to 2 600p cameras after harvest for the front yard, but 420p will do for now.


 did you look at wireless systems?


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ya, They start at about 200$ more for 4 cameras system. I don't mind crawling around the small space I have overhead for this new toy.


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2013)

Like cat ? Nice purps Grob ! They fatt JJ. Nice pic Indy & carm ! Mr sticky is always good for a laugh. GB killing it. Quit crying about the Rippers ! Go start a Ripper thread > LOL I don't even like to mention the word. Don't let your selves down ! Defend the crop !. Peace !


----------



## blaze530 (Sep 20, 2013)

*This is what i have going on right now... A lot has changed for me in growing the last few years. I am starting to find my peak. lol
*
Outdoor photo shoot-


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2013)

just a bunch of lazy stoners, we are.

staying up all night for months in a row to guard our crops.

all this after we spent weeks tilling and digging and planting and constructing greenhouses.

don't forget the months of watering, feeding, spraying, pruning, staking, and weeding.

and who could overlook the endless weeks of trimming, manicuring, branching, drying, organizing and curing for 12+ hours a day.

just a bunch of lazy, shiftless stoners.

it's just a hobby guys.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2013)

by the way, all your weeks of worrying about mold and moths and mites and rippers and aphids and the like?

who fucking cares. i just want a bag of weed.

you lazy, stupid fucking drug dealer.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 20, 2013)

Amen buck!!! Preach brother preach


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 20, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Loaded with veggies slow roasted all afternoon!
> View attachment 2828303
> 
> View attachment 2828302
> ...


Looks like regular beef.

Hmm, there's this big fat coon I see every night ambling across my yard...now I'm tempted.


----------



## hoonry (Sep 20, 2013)

anybody else see the weather report this morning? I can't remember exactly what it said but it sounded kind of like, 50% chance of powdery mildew today, increasing to 90% tonight. Partly moldy tomorrow with widespread botrytis outbreaks throughout. Tomorrow night mostly clear with a 20% chance of rippers in the meth valleys. Sunday we will see more mildew and mold, accompanied by low temperatures and grumpy attitudes. Early next week expect early harvests and bitter disappointment in the morning and bitchy wives in the evening. Fuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> just a bunch of lazy stoners, we are.
> 
> staying up all night for months in a row to guard our crops.
> 
> ...


Hilarious and true


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 20, 2013)

hoonry said:


> anybody else see the weather report this morning? I can't remember exactly what it said but it sounded kind of like, 50% chance of powdery mildew today, increasing to 90% tonight. Partly moldy tomorrow with widespread botrytis outbreaks throughout. Tomorrow night mostly clear with a 20% chance of rippers in the meth valleys. Sunday we will see more mildew and mold, accompanied by low temperatures and grumpy attitudes. Early next week expect early harvests and bitter disappointment in the morning and bitchy wives in the evening. Fuuuuuuuuuuuck!


You're not far off. I'm looking at a 40% chance of rain tomorrow with thunderstorms and 10-20mph wind. Balls.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 20, 2013)

so sweet. had like a below 40 degree day last week and was worried id have to pull my ladies early.
but looks like the rest of september for my area is highs in 70s lows in 50s and sun, maybe 1 more day
of rain in september. pretty souped as my 7 footer im thinking will be done maybe first -second week of october.
Come on mother nature, give me a warm beginning of october.... and keep them harvest moons coming lol


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 20, 2013)

You go Buck. How did everyones night go? Mine was uneventful as I hope all of yours were as well.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2013)

Chicken coop raiders. Ma-li checking them over to be sure they are dead. 2 shots - 2 kills .......Keeps my shooting eye sharp.........2013 Body count = 26 confirmed, 10-12 probable.......P.S. No Garlictrain, I'm not grilling them.......I haven't eaten rat meat since I left Vietnam.........but it tastes like chicken lol....


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the troubles,,,,

I'm on level 10 round here. 3 dogs out at night, me on the couch on the back porch with the driveway alerts, night vision, flash light with assorted attachments.
It's ripening up round here and I need some fresh manure to mask the aroma.

Stay safe and no snoozing on post.


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 20, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Chicken coop raiders. Ma-li checking them over to be sure they are dead. 2 shots - 2 kills .......Keeps my shooting eye sharp.........2013 Body count = 26 confirmed, 10-12 probable.......P.S. No Garlictrain, I'm not grilling them.......I haven't eaten rat meat since I left Vietnam.........but it tastes like chicken lol....


Been that hungry. Tasty just roasted. In the wrong circumstance. Country rat, not them city sewer slickers.

Still got the eye on ya.

.22 or .177?


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 20, 2013)

Cover up your ladies y'all, get them galoshes, slickers, what ever you need to do, there's a storm front on its way! I suffered a couple weeks ago when a storm popped up and saturated my bitches thoroughly, enough to cause minor bud rot in a few spots.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Been that hungry. Tasty just roasted. In the wrong circumstance. Country rat, not them city sewer slickers.
> 
> Still got the eye on ya.
> 
> .22 or .177?


Walther .177


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Cover up your ladies y'all, get them galoshes, slickers, what ever you need to do, there's a storm front on its way! I suffered a couple weeks ago when a storm popped up and saturated my bitches thoroughly, enough to cause minor bud rot in a few spots.


I hate to say it.......but, I have to go into the carport and explain to my girls what rain is.....they have never seen it.......Now is the time a simple carport pays off big......get them covered guy's...........


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

lol hurry up and flood the market fuckers


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 20, 2013)

So I spent the better part of yesterday putting a pvc hoop style rooftop on my roughly 9x24ft greenhouse (kept thinking, this is just like a carport, fuck i'm gonna pick up at least 4 of those for next year. thanks doublejj!). 


Cost me about $120 of pvc and parts, roughly 2-3 hrs total to put it all together. 
I'm betting with the reinforcements of each pvc rib spaced every 2 ft, this will last me well into the finishing season and be able to repel any rains and most light CO snows!


I've got a couple 8in inline fans laying around I will mount up soon just to create a whirlwind of sorts to keep the ladies fresh...


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> So I spent the better part of yesterday putting a pvc hoop style rooftop on my roughly 9x24ft greenhouse (kept thinking, this is just like a carport, fuck i'm gonna pick up at least 4 of those for next year. thanks doublejj!).
> View attachment 2828901
> View attachment 2828902
> Cost me about $120 of pvc and parts, roughly 2-3 hrs total to put it all together.
> ...


Nice cover man, that should keep them dry


----------



## TWS (Sep 20, 2013)

blaze530 said:


> *This is what i have going on right now... A lot has changed for me in growing the last few years. I am starting to find my peak. lol
> *
> Outdoor photo shoot-
> View attachment 2828535View attachment 2828536View attachment 2828537View attachment 2828538View attachment 2828539View attachment 2828540View attachment 2828541View attachment 2828542View attachment 2828543View attachment 2828544


 Sweeeeet ! 


hoonry said:


> anybody else see the weather report this morning? I can't remember exactly what it said but it sounded kind of like, 50% chance of powdery mildew today, increasing to 90% tonight. Partly moldy tomorrow with widespread botrytis outbreaks throughout. Tomorrow night mostly clear with a 20% chance of rippers in the meth valleys. Sunday we will see more mildew and mold, accompanied by low temperatures and grumpy attitudes. Early next week expect early harvests and bitter disappointment in the morning and bitchy wives in the evening. Fuuuuuuuuuuuck!


 Great forcast ! Finally we have nice cool weather here and I can see the difference all ready in flowering. The heat had really slowed things down.


doublejj said:


> Chicken coop raiders. Ma-li checking them over to be sure they are dead. 2 shots - 2 kills .......Keeps my shooting eye sharp.........2013 Body count = 26 confirmed, 10-12 probable.......P.S. No Garlictrain, I'm not grilling them.......I haven't eaten rat meat since I left Vietnam.........but it tastes like chicken lol....


 Those are some big ones .


MrStickyScissors said:


> lol hurry up and flood the market fuckers


 LOL ! you indoor guys are all the same. 


garlictrain said:


> So I spent the better part of yesterday putting a pvc hoop style rooftop on my roughly 9x24ft greenhouse (kept thinking, this is just like a carport, fuck i'm gonna pick up at least 4 of those for next year. thanks doublejj!).
> View attachment 2828901
> View attachment 2828902
> Cost me about $120 of pvc and parts, roughly 2-3 hrs total to put it all together.
> ...


 You might think about some shade cloth on the sides to keep freash air moving. Nice work !


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Garden Boss! 
Figured I better do it right if I wanna see these gals finish with maximum potential. Would hate to have to cut 2-3wks early if CO decided to snow first wk of Oct, as it is known to do.

You might think about some shade cloth on the sides to keep freash air moving. Nice work ![/QUOTE]
Thanks TWS! I actually have shadecloth curtains that I'm able to draw together if needed, but when fans are on I open them wide! 

Speaking of fans I've been keeping mine off at night so I can hear EVERYTHING! 

I anticipate in the coming wk some beautiful color changes as the night temps drop and we ease closer each day to harvest!

Happy autumnal equinox everyone! 
May you're harvests be rewarding and an adequate representation of your seasons worth of hard work!!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> I anticipate in the coming wk some beautiful color changes as the night temps drop and we ease closer each day to harvest!
> 
> Happy autumnal equinox everyone!
> May you're harvests be rewarding and an adequate representation of your seasons worth of hard work!!!


Here Here......I'll raise my coffee cup to that!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 20, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> So I spent the better part of yesterday putting a pvc hoop style rooftop on my roughly 9x24ft greenhouse (kept thinking, this is just like a carport, fuck i'm gonna pick up at least 4 of those for next year. thanks doublejj!).
> View attachment 2828901
> View attachment 2828902
> Cost me about $120 of pvc and parts, roughly 2-3 hrs total to put it all together.
> ...


nice job in a hurry buddy -- protect them buds lol... should be fine and ya got enough fans blowing air ? i use a spa blower for air in the greenhouse blowing air from pvc pipes all under each plant just like we got going in the pool of seaweed good luck with the crazy weather ya got there


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

i get a hard on when i see a 300 gallon whole in the ground... i dont like loose pussy either


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks to RIU I managed my first grow. Still have two girls I'm waiting to chop around middle of Oct give or take. 

This is not a nice trim, nor that nice looking or super super dense. But it is bomb. Potent and not that fluffy. I salvaged a zip from the caterpillar plant . plus they were expected to yield small. Lesson learned with those pillars . Thanks again members of RIU I feel satisfaction regardless


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Thanks to RIU I managed my first grow. Still have two girls I'm waiting to chop around middle of Oct give or take.
> 
> This is not a nice trim, nor that nice looking or super super dense. But it is bomb. Potent and not that fluffy. I salvaged a zip from the caterpillar plant . plus they were expected to yield small. Lesson learned with those pillars . Thanks again members of RIU I feel satisfaction regardless View attachment 2828970View attachment 2828971


Looks better than my first grow  Congrats


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 20, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Thanks to RIU I managed my first grow. Still have two girls I'm waiting to chop around middle of Oct give or take.
> 
> This is not a nice trim, nor that nice looking or super super dense. But it is bomb. Potent and not that fluffy. I salvaged a zip from the caterpillar plant . plus they were expected to yield small. Lesson learned with those pillars . Thanks again members of RIU I feel satisfaction regardless View attachment 2828970View attachment 2828971


them buds look great for first time growing !!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 20, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Looks better than my first grow  Congrats



ain't that the truth hahaha lol....!!!


----------



## Grobda (Sep 20, 2013)

Here's my weekly update of my deck grow.

First with my purple bag seed plant. It's the only one small enough for me to be comfortable to move into the small spot of sun that opened up today. _How much longer do you think on this one, two weeks?_



Harlequin, upper half of plant, the main cola and a closer shot of a branch top.



One of the Kandy Kush plants



Another Kandy Kush



Edit: Not too bad for a first timer if I may say. All photos taken with a Canon EOS 20d with an EFS 17-85 lens.


----------



## Grobda (Sep 20, 2013)

Question for you experts. My Kandy Kush plants above are fattening up and have no branch support. Would it hurt for me to loop string around the ends of the branches and tie them to the top of my PVC so they can have some support as they get heavier? I don't want to put anything in the buckets for fear of damaging the root system.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes tie them up, before they break........looking great btw!....P.S. sorry I answered before the experts got here......well I think you should tie them up anyway...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks GB and getaway. This site helped me all the way. Just when I was ready to chuck the plants, all the comments and positive feed back, I'm glad I picked out the doo-doo stuff and kept the good. 

I'm experimenting with organic molasses on the last two. Since I'm using organic feed. Maybe it will fatten them up? I've read conflicting stuff. Stay lifted RIU


----------



## Grobda (Sep 20, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> Thanks GB and getaway. This site helped me all the way. Just when I was ready to chuck the plants, all the comments and positive feed back, I'm glad I picked out the doo-doo stuff and kept the good.


This is very true for me too, I don't think my grown would be half of what it is without this forum. RIU is an awesome resource with some great people on it! I bought their app via google play and was very disappointed with it, however if it helped to support the site there are no regrets


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I could not take camera with today, so best I can do is post chop. I really like this strain, trichs give you an even spread of clear/cloudy/amber. This gives the grower a nice harvesting window of 7-9 weeks b/c it just keeps producing resin. I've run this caramel candy kush indoors several times, and even at 9 weeks it still produces clear trichs...which threw me for a loop on the first run last winter. I let one go almost 10 weeks, and still had the same clear/cloudy/amber ratio.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!...time for me to trim and smoke!

View attachment 2829182View attachment 2829181


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Sep 20, 2013)

Garden shots


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

nice greenthumb333. looks very professional and organized


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 20, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> Garden shots
> 
> View attachment 2829237View attachment 2829238View attachment 2829236View attachment 2829239View attachment 2829240View attachment 2829241View attachment 2829242


So why do outdoors accumulate yellow leaves no matter what?...this question has been bothering me all summer.

Nice work BTW!


----------



## Grobda (Sep 20, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So why do outdoors accumulate yellow leaves no matter what?...this question has been bothering me all summer.
> 
> Nice work BTW!


Because the plants are entering the end of their life cycle and no longer feed the fan leaves, choosing to put their energy into the flowers instead?


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2013)

found the first budworm this morning. i have a master's eye for these things, the thing was so damn small that he had done virtually no damage to the bud.

a slight, semi cavity gave away his location. i cut the smallish cola and trimmed it and will sample it in a few days once dry.

also took samples from a couple other plants. i know if they smoke well, then a premature harvest won't be the end of the world.

alright back to work on this tin bending now.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 20, 2013)

The lemon kush and kerala skunk. The latter was a free seed, and it feels rubbery asssssss hellll?!?!?! Anyway that's going to become butter anyway. 
I've introduced organic molasses and it seems to keep the soil wettness on par. Or maybe the weather. But the caterpillars have been eradicated. As the treatment for the moth prophecies....HAPPY FRIED DAY! BLESS UP 
OH and the baby top from the GDP. Don't have the heart to chop her....... 

edit:: Screwed up on pruning early on. Got the hang of it now. I actualy removed a few fan leaves after the first pic....


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 20, 2013)

First rains came to Northern California this afternoon and pretty much wiped me out. Broken branches and the buds have another month to go. Heartbroken. I guess I can chalk it up to experience and try again next year. The lesson learned: Give your plants support! Put cages and trellises around them. When they stretch and have heavy bud on them, they will break if it rains. I'm screwed. Maybe next year. I'm pissed!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 20, 2013)

Just lookn out my window n thought. How cali lookn! Palm trees, orange tress n as getaway says money trees!. Jus a few last minute just in case clones.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> First rains came to Northern California this afternoon and pretty much wiped me out. Broken branches and the buds have another month to go. Heartbroken. I guess I can chalk it up to experience and try again next year. The lesson learned: Give your plants support! Put cages and trellises around them. When they stretch and have heavy bud on them, they will break if it rains. I'm screwed. Maybe next year. I'm pissed!


pics? we need good and bad pics...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> First rains came to Northern California this afternoon and pretty much wiped me out. Broken branches and the buds have another month to go. Heartbroken. I guess I can chalk it up to experience and try again next year. The lesson learned: Give your plants support! Put cages and trellises around them. When they stretch and have heavy bud on them, they will break if it rains. I'm screwed. Maybe next year. I'm pissed!


come to the BBQ............


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

what bbq ill fuckin be there bud


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

and im ready for the rain next year im ready for bugs im ready for deer. im going to for damn sure be ready for rippers im going to definitly catch a ripper and put his pick on here all scared and shit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

Iiii meeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaannnnnn!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

gotta kid nap garden boss to come and help me out. for sure that has to go down. hes a big white boy tho so i dont know. i think if a ripper ran into him hed be pretty scared.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

and i got 1,000 bucks that garden boss can do a bigger dab hit then anyone on here iv wittness him do some unreal shit with some hash


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Grobda said:


> Because the plants are entering the end of their life cycle and no longer feed the fan leaves, choosing to put their energy into the flowers instead?


Problem with that theory is, my identical clones don't yellow at all indoors...but do so in the ground using same amount/type of nutes.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Damn nice Drgreenthumb.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Problem with that theory is, my identical clones don't yellow at all indoors...but do so in the ground using same amount/type of nutes.


i think that they will yellow as they finish off if.. all comes down to what you feed them.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 20, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So why do outdoors accumulate yellow leaves no matter what?...this question has been bothering me all summer.
> 
> Nice work BTW!


The large fan leaves are food storage for the flower stage. When you flower you deprive the plant of nitrogen so the plant turns to the fan leaves and takes their nitrogen causing them to yellow showing a nitrogen deficiency which is good during flower. you will see this indoors as well, typically just not as much.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> and i got 1,000 bucks that garden boss can do a bigger dab hit then anyone on here iv wittness him do some unreal shit with some hash


I like that bet, I haven't smoked any Cigs my whole life so my lungs got some pull LOL


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

i feed with bud blood 3 weeks into flower then i switch to the bud blast then i switch to the khool bloom powder dry. along with the house and garden, snow storm , ES honey, proteckt silica man that hurts my pockets just talking about it


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 20, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I like that bet, I haven't smoke any Cigs my whole life so my lungs got some pull LOL


yeah that hit you took would have seriously put me in the e.r


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i feed with bud blood 3 weeks into flower then i switch to the bud blast then i switch to the khool bloom powder dry. along with the house and garden, snow storm , ES honey, proteckt silica man that hurts my pockets just talking about it


Look at my bud man... MAXSEA. Cheap and Awesome... EDIT I forgot you're INDO, but still I would run it if your not Hydro.


----------



## Grobda (Sep 20, 2013)

Branches are fattening up and had no support at all so I tied them to the roof. Hopefully the string will do the trick. They don't get wet so it just needs to support the flowers as they get heavier


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 20, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Problem with that theory is, my identical clones don't yellow at all indoors...but do so in the ground using same amount/type of nutes.


the ground gives a lot more room for nutes to disperse.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

Sunshine and stinky nugget BUD PORN


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Sep 20, 2013)

garden boss said:


> sunshine and stinky nugget bud porn  View attachment 2829732



beautiful.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 20, 2013)

*Lil Scrog Shot!*




View attachment 2829750View attachment 2829751


----------



## WestCoastCondition (Sep 20, 2013)

heres some of me and a friends plants, in a permanent geurilla grow.
more pictures can be found in my sig
looks like a good year for everyone!


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey guys, noob question for y'all.

Generally speaking, when do you first notice the buds start to swell? To clarify, I mean how far into the flowering cycle.

My sativa Dom lady and all my late starts are way behind where a lot of you are at, so I'm kinda curious as to when the buds will start looking more like buds.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 20, 2013)

Jabba Stash is dank, definitely recommend it to whoever picks bodhi seeds up, so sweet smelling.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 20, 2013)

sliver l.a.peace to all the growers


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 20, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> and i got 1,000 bucks that garden boss can do a bigger dab hit then anyone on here iv wittness him do some unreal shit with some hash


Really, well my dabs are the size of a Cabbage Patch Doll's head!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

Maybe there should be a booth set up...


----------



## fumble (Sep 20, 2013)

I can do a baby dab


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 20, 2013)

In the tent for the next 3 nights with my girl my pit bull
And my batt. Come get it mudda fuckaass.

A shot of my 7 footter getting some colas.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> In the tent for the next 3 nights with my girl my pit bull
> And my batt. Come get it mudda fuckaass.
> 
> A shot of my 7 footter getting some colas.


Shes getting to be a big girl, Guard her well. You going to DJJ BBQ?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 20, 2013)

I seriously enjoy everything that's going on in our gardens. Hands down best time of the year. Tried to like everything for what it's worth Internet wise but I got ten thumbs right now


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> sliver l.a.View attachment 2829763View attachment 2829762peace to all the growers


This deserves way more LIKES... Good growing man, got some sweet chunky colas hanging... Congrats bro.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 20, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Shes getting to be a big girl, Guard her well. You going to DJJ BBQ?


Thanks man she is. I'm thinking 2-3 maybe 4 weeks but idj if weather will let me go 4 weeks.
And about the BBQ i'd really like to bro but my girl would really wanna come and idk if I'd have doh for 1 ticket let alone 2. 
Well see tho shit may change up. Has the date been picked?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 20, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> thanks man she is. I'm thinking 2-3 maybe 4 weeks but idj if weather will let me go 4 weeks.
> And about the bbq i'd really like to bro but my girl would really wanna come and idk if i'd have doh for 1 ticket let alone 2.
> Well see tho shit may change up. Has the date been picked?


bbq.....12-14-2013.....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 20, 2013)

I will be ready for a booth GB! lol Sure you will too after you harvest your MJ Acre!


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks man i wish everyone a successful harvest peace and respect to all growers.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will be ready for a booth GB! lol Sure you will too after you harvest your MJ Acre!
> 
> View attachment 2829820


mmmmm.... that looks delicious


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 20, 2013)

Just did a garden check since the rain let up, DAMN IT!!! 2 plants got rain and wind raped... Gonna be mending and bracing tomorrow, along with some preme harvest. Don't worry I have plenty to go to completion


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will be ready for a booth GB! lol Sure you will too after you harvest your MJ Acre!
> 
> View attachment 2829820


how much trim and bud did you have to use for that batch ?


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Just did a garden check since the rain let up, DAMN IT!!! 2 plants got rain and wind raped... Gonna be mending and bracing tomorrow, along with some preme harvest. Don't worry I have plenty to go to completion



*Thats no good!*

*Mother Nature at her best with the rain and wind man its the worst, i feel your pain tho lol.*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 21, 2013)

doublejj said:


> bbq.....12-14-2013.....


Can i go. ?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 21, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Can i go. ?


anyone can


----------



## 757growin (Sep 21, 2013)

Only outdoor growers! No, jus kiding all are welcome. There's a thread doublejj started somewhere. Dont know how to put a link for u all


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will be ready for a booth GB! lol Sure you will too after you harvest your MJ Acre!
> 
> View attachment 2829820


Fmily come show me how to make this bro. i refuse to put like 100 grams of my shake @ risk with a process ive never done lol
so ill prolly do bubble hash cuz it seems pretty dumbass proof.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh so not true. I have failed at bubble hash and yet to get it right. Blasting is easy then you just play some Devo and whip it real good . [video=youtube;Xbt30UnzRWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbt30UnzRWw[/video]


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Can i go. ?


 Only if you be a good boy . LOL !


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> In the tent for the next 3 nights with my girl my pit bull
> And my batt. Come get it mudda fuckaass.
> 
> A shot of my 7 footter getting some colas.


 Your chick camps out with ya ?


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will be ready for a booth GB! lol Sure you will too after you harvest your MJ Acre!
> 
> View attachment 2829820


 That's it ! Im coming over !


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> First rains came to Northern California this afternoon and pretty much wiped me out. Broken branches and the buds have another month to go. Heartbroken. I guess I can chalk it up to experience and try again next year. The lesson learned: Give your plants support! Put cages and trellises around them. When they stretch and have heavy bud on them, they will break if it rains. I'm screwed. Maybe next year. I'm pissed!


 I can't believe with all the talk and info here you didn't do this. Don't you quit now. Pot plants heal well. Get out there and tape and tie those bitches back together and support them. They look bad after the rain but in a day you can' hardly tell. Fix em up and carry on.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Hey guys, noob question for y'all.
> 
> Generally speaking, when do you first notice the buds start to swell? To clarify, I mean how far into the flowering cycle.
> 
> ...


 Be patient. The Satty Doms take a long to fill in and a longer time to finish. They will look better at 6-8 weeks in, on a 12 week flower strain and really get busy in the last few weeks. Hate em ! LOL. I have more than I wish in my garden right now and are pissing me off. It will be the end of November at least.


jbrown3 said:


> Jabba Stash is dank, definitely recommend it to whoever picks bodhi seeds up, so sweet smelling.


 Jabba man ! 



pmt62382 said:


> sliver l.a.View attachment 2829763View attachment 2829762peace to all the growers


 Congrats on a harvest sir !


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 21, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the ground gives a lot more room for nutes to disperse.


This was my conclusion weeks ago b/c I have been using a 5-3-3 all summer for both contained and in the ground. When yellowing occurred on the in-grounds during veg, I started doubling up on feeding.

To all: Thanks for the kind rep/words...and I'm not done yet harvesting...not even close!

Happy day!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> I can't believe with all the talk and info here you didn't do this. Don't you quit now. Pot plants heal well. Get out there and tape and tie those bitches back together and support them. They look bad after the rain but in a day you can' hardly tell. Fix em up and carry on.


Yeah, I already showed this poster how to hurricane proof plants in this very thread...get back out there and finish FOT!.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

A lazy grower will not reap the full Benefits.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> A lazy grower will not reap the full Benefits.


Or even learn for that matter...if this plant made it I'm sure FOT's will:

[video=youtube;Oew-OwcPQjg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oew-OwcPQjg[/video]


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

I like that vid.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> I like that vid.


Did you happen to check-out the 10 lb tour vid?...wow!

[video=youtube;oPSHxdB55ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPSHxdB55ys#t=221[/video]


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Sep 21, 2013)

awesome video....just unreal the size of those gals


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/362733-humboldtlocals-outdoor-2010-a.html


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Sep 21, 2013)

I grew 4- 5lb plants in #45 gallon smart pots. 

They are drying right as we speak. I harvested my early girl 2 weeks ago and she yeiled 4.5 pounds dry and she was much smaller than some of the ones I'm taking down right now.

Next year im going for #200 gallon smartpots and shooting for 10-15 pound plants


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Your chick camps out with ya ?


ya she camped with me tonight. she wuld call into the house for back up while im whooping ass lol
she slept with me last night but shell prolly sleep home the next couple nights. and me my pit and
insert friend who is avAIlable to camp out here lol


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 21, 2013)

Topped one of my smaller plants and this is where they sit right now.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 21, 2013)

im glad it was an uneventful night but i do wanna encounter this fucker.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I will be ready for a booth GB! lol Sure you will too after you harvest your MJ Acre!
> 
> View attachment 2829820


Damn.  Look like corn flakes


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 21, 2013)

It drizzled a bit this morning. Still, I poured in 130 gallons at about 1350 ppm. As dry as it's been they can use it.

Damn Thai won't be done til November. If I'm lucky. Time to get the bamboo out and tie em for some support, Oct they are
going to fatten up.

Bud shots are from the Kush's. They're bout ready.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> pics? we need good and bad pics...


I'll try and get some pics before the end of the day. Whew! This sucks. To top it all off, the power went off last night so I couldn't really do much to see the total damage until this morning. I had been carefully supporting the plants with stakes and ties but the colas were getting pretty far along and they soaked up the rain like a sponge. If I had the knowledge earlier in the season, I would have started these plants with nice sized cages around them. I didn't realize how important the support was until the plants got to be too big to support them. For security purposes, trying to keep them in a hidden part of the yard, they were very close together and it wasn't easy getting around and working on them, much less doing major work to support them. By the looks of it, about 1/3 of the plants snapped about half way down the main trunk and several have broken branches. Most of the shorter ones are still standing and look OK. 

Question: Since I will be cutting the broken branches off and hanging the colas to dry (as soon as the rain stops), this means I'll be harvesting 2 weeks to a month too early. They are Sativas (green crack), and had a ways to go. They had a lot of clear with some milky trichomes. Will the bud be any good if I take them in so soon? Or will the quality be poor? I'm going to try and salvage as much as I can, of course, and I'll surely be much better prepared next year. 

Hope you guys all have better luck with your grows and thanks so much for advice. With the rippers, white flies, bud worms, powdery mildew/mold, wind, rain and cold, the outside world has no idea how much risk and work is involved in growing this superb product!


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 21, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> It drizzled a bit this morning. Still, I poured in 130 gallons at about 1350 ppm. As dry as it's been they can use it.
> 
> Damn Thai won't be done til November. If I'm lucky. Time to get the bamboo out and tie em for some support, Oct they are
> going to fatten up.
> ...


Be careful with that rain. Your plants are beautiful but don't have much more than mine did and as you can see from the post I'm about to submit, it ain't pretty when the rain comes down hard.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 21, 2013)

Hard luck with the rain...here are the pics from this morning.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 21, 2013)

NOOOOOOO^^^^^^


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 21, 2013)

sorry about that weather Farmer. this time of yr man u gotta be a fucking weather man. study that weather channel and
prepare my man. it sucks but is necessary.

And was just thinking. Its funny i slept better last night in the Tent then i have in my bed because
i had peace of mind. beautiful thing lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 21, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> how much trim and bud did you have to use for that batch ?


Well each strain is different, this one took 9.4 grams of product for every 1 gram of wax. Thats final trim work and popcorn.

Peace
FM


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 21, 2013)

Does anyone else think fireworks? Saturn Missiles to be exact..


----------



## BLVDog (Sep 21, 2013)

fuck ya man beast!


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Be patient. The Satty Doms take a long to fill in and a longer time to finish. They will look better at 6-8 weeks in, on a 12 week flower strain and really get busy in the last few weeks. Hate em ! LOL. I have more than I wish in my garden right now and are pissing me off. It will be the end of November at least.


Thanks. Patience I can do, I've already been staring at this plant since March, what's another couple months at this point?  This Super Lemon Haze is going to be the true test of my patience, I can see her taking until mid-November easily...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Does anyone else think fireworks? Saturn Missiles to be exact..
> 
> View attachment 2830294View attachment 2830292


Is that a carport I see?.........nice work!......


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe she's not gonna be harvested this year. Might 2nd crop her too.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 21, 2013)

You undersmell me my niggaz 

 US Grade A Organic Jack Hererra

[video=youtube;EkFPjUyKilM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkFPjUyKilM[/video]


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 21, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Is that a carport I see?.........nice work!......


That it is sir, you have taught me well wise one.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Did you happen to check-out the 10 lb tour vid?...wow!
> 
> [video=youtube;oPSHxdB55ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPSHxdB55ys#t=221[/video]


so I'm watching this at work and I see that plant with the red leaves...beautiful... My boss calls me over to his desk and I informed him I was fully erect and would rather not walk through the showroom in my current state. He came over to see what I was looking at and damn near knocked my red bull off my desk when he turned to walk away..suffering from the same condition.


any breeders out there that make some colorful leaved beauties.... Those red ones would fit right in my Japanese maple grove


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> That it is sir, you have taught me well wise one.


Learned it well..you have....Mmm mmm....'in my best Yoda voice'........may I borrow one of your pictures for the carport thread?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 21, 2013)

I guess I can't just show the good days. We had harsh rains and winds all night, busting bamboo and branches. Going double ring cages anchored to the ground. Here is how I found Lavender this morning. She's alright, just a little slapped around.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 21, 2013)

One lady you dont fuck with....Mother Nature, she dont give a shit and will do what she wants when she wants! Glad you didnt take too bad of a hit!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

my own creation... sourkush pre 98 bubba x e.c.s.d. bubba dom pheno.... took a top fpr taste awaiting final trim


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

I may even smoke it has is.... the leaves caked with kief too


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I guess I can't just show the good days. We had harsh rains and winds all night, busting bamboo and branches. Going double ring cages anchored to the ground. Here is how I found Lavender this morning. She's alright, just a little slapped around. View attachment 2830393View attachment 2830394


 I feel your pain that's what the garden is lookin like today I shook some off but it just demolished a gdp broke her all around.....rain did some serious damage....


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 21, 2013)

*Mother Nature sucks sometimes other times its the best*.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 21, 2013)

*Sometimes I just wanna walk outside and unload my clip into mother nature lmao but i know she will just take it like a champ and come back with a vengeance. *


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

trimmed up took a fat jjoint of sugar leaf off her


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2013)

i dont know why but i thought you where not white.. the palm of your hands could have gone either way, but those feet are 100% pure white.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> i dont know why but i thought you where not white.. the palm of your hands could have gone either way, but those feet are 100% pure white.


 you shouldn't make assumptions about what u don't know :] . im off pure eastern European decent. first gen. American citizen....


----------



## doubletake (Sep 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Sunshine and stinky nugget BUD PORN  View attachment 2829732


Oooo lorddddd hahahaha


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2013)

theexpress said:


> you shouldn't make assumptions about what u don't know :] . im off pure eastern European decent. first gen. American citizen....


that sounds really nice, im white too.. we have a lot in common.
[video=youtube_share;dkkji_-Si08]http://youtu.be/dkkji_-Si08[/video]


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

I can just hear JJ walking around all day going "carport.........carport.......carport..........oh yea....... carport........................carport.............


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I guess I can't just show the good days. We had harsh rains and winds all night, busting bamboo and branches. Going double ring cages anchored to the ground. Here is how I found Lavender this morning. She's alright, just a little slapped around. View attachment 2830393View attachment 2830394


It would be real easy to fasten PVC to the outside of that fence.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

awwwwwwww shit bro's..... I cant fucking wait to smoke that sk bud!!!!!! that's why its drying tied on some dentel floss in front a window fan!!!!! lol


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I guess I can't just show the good days. We had harsh rains and winds all night, busting bamboo and branches. Going double ring cages anchored to the ground. Here is how I found Lavender this morning. She's alright, just a little slapped around. View attachment 2830393View attachment 2830394


Ouch. Looks like you got hit worse than me. The suns out here now. Hopefully a full recovery is in the cards for all of us.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 21, 2013)

Today is the last day of rain for a few weeks so I aint worried about it this year. Next year I want to build a netting (tokalot) structure that I can pull tarps for the rainy days. I needed to pull some weight any way. Time to get paid.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> I can just hear JJ walking around all day going "carport.........carport.......carport..........oh yea....... carport........................carport.............


I must just sound like a broken record.....


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> I can just hear JJ walking around all day going "carport.........carport.......carport..........oh yea....... carport........................carport.............


I can hear him from my house. His dry plants mock me. Lol. Need this harvest in the bag so I can pay for my carports, plastic, shade cloth, cages etc. for next season and some half decent lights for my mother plants.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 21, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I must just sound like a broken record.....


It's all good advise though. I had this elaborate plant for a greenhouse rain protector thingy and a carport will work better and be cheaper.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Today is the last day of rain for a few weeks so I aint worried about it this year. Next year I want to build a netting (tokalot) structure that I can pull tarps for the rainy days. I needed to pull some weight any way. Time to get paid.


GB This is what your place is gonna look like.......


----------



## 420mon (Sep 21, 2013)

Mon will probably go the way of carport next year, high winds are battering the PVC greenhouse and it is breaking via the connectors.....Mon has fixed it but is worried.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 21, 2013)

doublejj said:


> This is what your place is gonna look like.......


Damn, that's gotta be cartel.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 21, 2013)

420mon said:


> Mon will probably go the way of carport next year, high winds are battering the PVC greenhouse and it is breaking via the connectors.....Mon has fixed it but is worried.


"No comment"........


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Damn, that's gotta be cartel.


Def not a guerilla grow


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 21, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Hard luck with the rain...here are the pics from this morning.


Sorry for your loss man, that really sucks.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I must just sound like a broken record.....


JJ, hope u think I didn't mean it like that .


BigB 420 said:


> I can hear him from my house. His dry plants mock me. Lol. Need this harvest in the bag so I can pay for my carports, plastic, shade cloth, cages etc. for next season and some half decent lights for my mother plants.


 I meant it more like this and reading about nice grows taking a little punch. I see one in my future as I have been brain storming on remoldeling my green house .


420mon said:


> Mon will probably go the way of carport next year, high winds are battering the PVC greenhouse and it is breaking via the connectors.....Mon has fixed it but is worried.


 Get out the Duct tape and hose clamps Mon !


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2013)

my last "dream" (see: nightmare) before i woke up was that i had been ripped down to nearly nothing.

it felt so real that i nearly had a heart attack.

but i woke up and there they all were still.

sorry to hear about the weather problems out there, guys.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 21, 2013)

*OK so i was out in town and when i came back i was told that some guy was standing at my fence looking into my pen and my garden.

They are doing work two houses over cause they just bought it and there are like 5 workers that are there well i guess when my buddy tried to walk out to ask him what he needed he started to walk back to his job.

I was thinking of walking over there and asking them what they were doing on my neighbors property and looking in mine. *

*What do you guys think?*


----------



## 5150 (Sep 21, 2013)

Put your shoulder holster on empty. Walk over and introduce yourself in a friendly way.

Remember working so close they can watch your coming and going pretty easy.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 21, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *OK so i was out in town and when i came back i was told that some guy was standing at my fence looking into my pen and my garden.
> 
> They are doing work two houses over cause they just bought it and there are like 5 workers that are there well i guess when my buddy tried to walk out to ask him what he needed he started to walk back to his job.
> 
> ...


Have your homie take your rig into town tomorrow while you wait and catch that mother fucker 5 feet away... Good luck man, stressful shit.


----------



## 5150 (Sep 21, 2013)

Or say your cameras caught him looking in your yard and just wanted to know what he needed? Be Prepared for answers if he brings up your grow. Legal grow right?


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Well the Rain and winds have hit the central valley. Damn its coming down. my poor girls, keeps fingers crossed not to much damage.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 21, 2013)

its gonna be sunny tmw...its gonna be sunny tmw.....its gonna be sunny tmw.....


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

Scrog is finally taking off. Gonna be a late one and with the Sativa dominant Drizella .  Tranquil from Bodhi


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Good luck guys. It blew by quickly up here. Hope it does for you guys farther east and south as well.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the smile biscuit, just let up a little.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 21, 2013)

Damn TWS looking banging. how many plants do you have in that scrog?


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

One . I'm thinking about scrogging my whole 12 x 16 green house next year. A 8 x 12 screen with two plants.  that will give be a two foot walk around.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 21, 2013)

*Yea all legal here!*


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 21, 2013)

*Jones is gonna take it tonight peeps!!*


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 21, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Jones is gonna take it tonight peeps!!*


I'd agree with that. Hoping for the big upset, but yeah, there's a reason Jones is a -700+ favorite.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 21, 2013)

*He is a beast he is so unpredictable its unreal bro.*

*He is explosive and has the power to back it up.*


----------



## huklburryfin (Sep 21, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Oh i also saw a skunk when i was out walking the perimeter so i had to bring out the .22 gonna take it out tonight or tomorrow night whenever it comes back.
> 
> 
> *View attachment 2827418


Dont do it, the skunk will not harm your plants most likely.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 21, 2013)

Hurray! Moved half my indoor product out the door today, just in time to beat the first outdoor crops! Nya nya nya, I got their money first! IN YOUR FACE!!


----------



## 757growin (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry jozi but I'm at least 5 units lighter already on my outs. N I got ur indo price!!!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 21, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hurray! Moved half my indoor product out the door today, just in time to beat the first outdoor crops! Nya nya nya, I got their money first! IN YOUR FACE!!


 Plenty of money for everybody as long as it good


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 21, 2013)

757growin said:


> Sorry jozi but I'm at least 5 units lighter already on my outs. N I got ur indo price!!!


Argh! Curse you! You shipping out of state or just a smooth talker? Eh, maybe it's better if you didn't answer that question, lol. But as long as the big truck hasn't made it to So Cal yet, I'll be in the clear. I just need these other plants to finish flushing! Chopping down another outdoor girl as we speak, just a little one, a Pink Lemonade in a 5 gal bucket. Caterpillars really ate her up though, really pulled down on her yield.


Hey everybody, my temps are getting down to 39 tonight. Everything should be okay but it makes me nervous, what the lowest temp you've got this season? I think this indoor money is going straight into a small hoop house to keep the girls warm.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 21, 2013)

Tomorrow. All Day until I'm done. Gonna make bamboo splints and try to mend the broken branches on my plants that were damaged by the heavy rains last night. It's gonna take a lotta luck but I'm gonna have these babies all staked up and the colas will be pointing at the sun by the end of the day. After that, with a few sunny days over 70 degrees, as predicted, I'll be back on track (that's the optimistic scenario). Otherwise, everything that was damaged will have to be harvested a couple weeks early and I'll be scrambling to get it all trimmed. Either way, it's going to be a crazy ass week ahead!


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 21, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Tomorrow. All Day until I'm done. Gonna make bamboo splints and try to mend the broken branches on my plants that were damaged by the heavy rains last night. It's gonna take a lotta luck but I'm gonna have these babies all staked up and the colas will be pointing at the sun by the end of the day. After that, with a few sunny days over 70 degrees, as predicted, I'll be back on track (that's the optimistic scenario). Otherwise, everything that was damaged will have to be harvested a couple weeks early and I'll be scrambling to get it all trimmed. Either way, it's going to be a crazy ass week ahead!


By the way folks, a good friend of mine who is a veteran grower, told me that if done properly broken branches that are patched together right and that have even a quarter inch of connected wood (not completely broke in two), will recover. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 21, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> By the way folks, a good friend of mine who is a veteran grower, told me that if done properly broken branches that are patched together right and that have even a quarter inch of connected wood (not completely broke in two), will recover. I'm crossing my fingers.


Wind split one of my plants last week, She probably had at least a quarter inch, maybe more like a half inch still connecting. I taped her up, and she made it to harvest just fine, which was like last night. She didn't "heal" or at least she didn't "mend" but the damaged spot scabbed over and she took in water just fine. Just watch those taped spots for rot!


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 21, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> By the way folks, a good friend of mine who is a veteran grower, told me that if done properly broken branches that are patched together right and that have even a quarter inch of connected wood (not completely broke in two), will recover. I'm crossing my fingers.



I've patched a few branches that I thought in no way would make it and damn if they didn't produce some of the nicest buds on the plant. Good luck, hope they all recover.


----------



## TWS (Sep 21, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> By the way folks, a good friend of mine who is a veteran grower, told me that if done properly broken branches that are patched together right and that have even a quarter inch of connected wood (not completely broke in two), will recover. I'm crossing my fingers.





Jozikins said:


> Wind split one of my plants last week, She probably had at least a quarter inch, maybe more like a half inch still connecting. I taped her up, and she made it to harvest just fine, which was like last night. She didn't "heal" or at least she didn't "mend" but the damaged spot scabbed over and she took in water just fine. Just watch those taped spots for rot!





Shelby420 said:


> I've patched a few branches that I thought in no way would make it and damn if they didn't produce some of the nicest buds on the plant. Good luck, hope they all recover.


 I tried to say this earlier .  Good luck in triage everyone .


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 21, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hurray! Moved half my indoor product out the door today, just in time to beat the first outdoor crops! Nya nya nya, I got their money first! IN YOUR FACE!!


the 8+ units i grew in the light dep greenhouse have been gone for a while now, so, like, in your face.


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 21, 2013)

Are units ps? Or os? Os from around here for me.
i posted this in jibberjabber but I'll throw it up again, damn bud rot got at me had to trim off this nug... How long you think I'm like two weeks out if that, sound about right? 
Wwxbb..


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 21, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Wind split one of my plants last week, She probably had at least a quarter inch, maybe more like a half inch still connecting. I taped her up, and she made it to harvest just fine, which was like last night. She didn't "heal" or at least she didn't "mend" but the damaged spot scabbed over and she took in water just fine. Just watch those taped spots for rot!


Thanks, Jozikins. You give me HOPE!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 21, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Are units ps? Or os? Os from around here for me.
> i posted this in jibberjabber but I'll throw it up again, damn bud rot got at me had to trim off this nug... How long you think I'm like two weeks out if that, sound about right?
> Wwxbb..


unit(s) are pound(s) where i am from....


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 22, 2013)

How do you gauge a good harvest?

Is it the yield or potency or is it taste and smell?

Would you be just as happy with a large yield but less potent, less aromatic bud as you would with a smaller more potent sweet smelling crop.

Does it even matter to you, meaning, you're happy just getting to harvest a crop let alone worrying about the other stuff.

The reason I'm asking is that there are some of us here that are growing on a completely separate level/scale, one I can only imagine in my wildest dreams of having. I'm happy in the fact that I'm going to have something, anything to smoke at the end of this season but I sit here and I wonder how you guys actually gauge yours...


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

" Would you be just as happy with a large yield but less potent, less aromatic bud as you would with a smaller more potent sweet smelling crop." A lot of this will be pre decided by choice of genetics and then it's up to grower to perfect it. So to me it would be Growing the strain to the best I could to what I know it to be but most importantly just getting to the cure without problems that cost yield or smell. Any properly cured bud to the jars is a good harvest.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 22, 2013)

theexpress said:


> you shouldn't make assumptions about what u don't know :] . im off pure eastern European decent. first gen. American citizen....


LOL, I know you pretty well...as well as one can online at any rate.

And I always have assumed you were African-American.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How do you gauge a good harvest?
> 
> Is it the yield or potency or is it taste and smell?
> 
> ...


Being able to harvest is a win outdoors if ya ask me! But like TWS its all about the Genes and you can fuck your harvest up without drying and curing properly!

Peace
FM


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How do you gauge a good harvest?
> 
> Is it the yield or potency or is it taste and smell?
> 
> ...


I prefer to rate my dank on potency, taste, smell, looks and density. Potency and high yielder alone does not good bud. If it taste like shit, I don't care how high it gets me, its still shit weed. Drying and Curing play a part in the rating to since they determine the quality of taste, smell, smoke-ability.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for all of your replies, I'm a happy medium guy for now. I still have a ton learning to do so I'm willing to except some minor flaws in my end result. 
I've heard that it takes a bit for the thc to become psychoactive and that the curing process in some way increases not only taste but potency is this true or am I delusional?


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

Way true. And if your trying your bud now it will get better in time.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How do you gauge a good harvest?
> 
> Is it the yield or potency or is it taste and smell?
> 
> ...


When you are toes in the sand, pocketful of money, and your phone wont stop fucking ringing


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 22, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> When you are toes in the sand, pocketful of money, and your phone wont stop fucking ringing


Something I'm not experienced with but I've been one of the callers that's for sure LOL


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> When you are toes in the sand, pocketful of money, and your phone wont stop fucking ringing


 Lol. Great answer !


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey FM is it still warm enough in the day time ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks for all of your replies, I'm a happy medium guy for now. I still have a ton learning to do so I'm willing to except some minor flaws in my end result.
> I've heard that it takes a bit for the thc to become psychoactive and that the curing process in some way increases not only taste but potency is this true or am I delusional?


Quick story here. I grew out an NL cross 15+ years ago with a buddy that we harvested in early October. It was a small plant and we wound up with a couple zips each for our trouble. As soon as it was dry enough to smoke, I went on a smoking fiesta and burned up my half pretty quickly. It got you decently high, but the taste was disappointing. Fast forward a couple months or so to New Years Eve and a party at my grow buddy's house. He fired up some of the dankest shit I had ever smoked up to that point. It tasted so sweet and smelled so good and mind-fucked me so bad I asked where he got it. I remember him laughing while he related it was our bud harvested nearly 3 months earlier and he decided to stuff a couple of baby food jars full and break them out for NYE. 

Yes, I say true to the nth degree.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 22, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> How do you gauge a good harvest?
> 
> Is it the yield or potency or is it taste and smell?
> 
> ...


First priority for me is of course having a successful harvest of something "smokable". By smokable I mean that it has a good enough taste and high that people will want to smoke it and enjoy it.

I have a patient friend who said to me recently "I got some stuff from another guy I know, but it was gross and gave me a headache, your stuff last year was always good. Is it ready soon?" That's the kind of thing I like to hear.

It's like when I cook some food for people. I just want them to like it.

Then of course I want as much yield as I can manage, but if the quality (look, density, smell, taste, and high) isn't there it doesn't matter how much I have. People won't want to smoke it. I won't want to smoke it. I'm not shooting for some sort of cannabis cup level of quality. Just a "hey, that's good". 

So I guess it's quality first, and yield second. Yield can sure help to pay the bills though. 

Last year I found that each plant will have different levels of quality on it. The top colas usually look the best and have the density. Then I had a bunch of middle sized "pretty good" stuff sort of halfway down the plant, and a bunch of less dense small stuff near the bottom that usually ends up getting made into hash, butter, cooking oil, etc. 

The curing jar is and amazing thing that I think many growers rush or overlook. I was shocked last year at how just a week or two in a jar made my stuff go from "hmm not bad" to "oh wow that smells good".


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2013)

Did you get my reply TWS?


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

I did ! thank you so much for typing all that ! I'm on it ! You could put it up here if you like . Thank you again.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> I did ! thank you so much for typing all that ! I'm on it ! You could put it up here if you like . Thank you again.


What? What?......


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Sep 22, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Quick story here. I grew out an NL cross 15+ years ago with a buddy that we harvested in early October. It was a small plant and we wound up with a couple zips each for our trouble. As soon as it was dry enough to smoke, I went on a smoking fiesta and burned up my half pretty quickly. It got you decently high, but the taste was disappointing. Fast forward a couple months or so to New Years Eve and a party at my grow buddy's house. He fired up some of the dankest shit I had ever smoked up to that point. It tasted so sweet and smelled so good and mind-fucked me so bad I asked where he got it. I remember him laughing while he related it was our bud harvested nearly 3 months earlier and he decided to stuff a couple of baby food jars full and break them out for NYE.
> 
> Yes, I say true to the nth degree.


I bought a couple ounces from my cousin's grow in Sept.....he came over for Christmas so I rolled one up....he asked "where did you get this pot?" I said from you...he said 'what the F did you do to my pot"

He stopped at the store that day and bought some mason jars......I may be new at growing but I've been storing in jars for over a decade.


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

doublejj said:


> What? What?......


 How to make butter the right way .


----------



## doubletake (Sep 22, 2013)

Indoor Sun King said:


> I bought a couple ounces from my cousin's grow in Sept.....he came over for Christmas so I rolled one up....he asked "where did you get this pot?" I said from you...he said 'what the F did you do to my pot"
> 
> He stopped at the store that day and bought some mason jars......I may be new at growing but I've been storing in jars for over a decade.


Yea definently got to treat your bud right ha I got enough jars for 2 to 3 ps I might need to get some more
people are always like wtf when there all empty, there like damn this kids got a lot of jars for ....something? Hahahaha


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 22, 2013)

whats a good way to cure that will give you good results and is easy, without using hydrometers or whatever there called


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> How to make butter the right way .


sounds Kinky!....


----------



## doubletake (Sep 22, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> whats a good way to cure that will give you good results and is easy, without using hydrometers or whatever there called


Close, and burp twice a day for 20 to 30.


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks man ill have to try that


----------



## fumble (Sep 22, 2013)

lol JJ  You think I should post TWS?


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Sep 22, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> whats a good way to cure that will give you good results and is easy, without using hydrometers *or* *whatever there called*


hydrometer is used to measure specific gravity....hygrometer is what we use to measure the %RH

cheers


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 22, 2013)

lol thanks man


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 22, 2013)

I was pleased to find Ball canning jars in 2 quart sizes, b/c I only have 3 of those hygrometers to measure RH. Last pics of the season, b/c as you can see they are no longer in the ground. 

I made it, such a great feeling to have gotten away with using state property and abandoned industrial land!. Hell, our tax dollars support state and federal land anyways...so it actually belongs to us. The photo looking up at the hanging buds is the first thing I see upon awakening from bed, now lemme get my ass moving...wish I had a machine for this. House smells sooo awesome!.

Have a great day!


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not getting allot of sunshine, so not much growth but fattening up a bit....i'm seeing some red hairs but most are still white, with mostly clear trichromes.

I'm guessing 3 to 4 weeks, as the direct sunshine is limited to about 2 hours, so it will be slow going

Has anyone ever finished up an outdoor grow with HPS?.....some say the sudden change in light source can stress it enough to become hermie....opinions?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 22, 2013)

You gotta ease her way into it, though I've only tried it starting with lights and getting them out later to finish.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2013)

fumble said:


> lol JJ  You think I should post TWS?


Can you do it in those heels?.....


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 22, 2013)

Indoor Sun King said:


> I'm not getting allot of sunshine, so not much growth but fattening up a bit....i'm seeing some red hairs but most are still white, with mostly clear trichromes.
> 
> I'm guessing 3 to 4 weeks, as the direct sunshine is limited to about 2 hours, so it will be slow going
> 
> Has anyone ever finished up an outdoor grow with HPS?.....some say the sudden change in light source can stress it enough to become hermie....opinions?


I've used supplemental hps to finish in greenhouses before, are you talking about moving them inside under lights? cause i've done that too, and it's WAY better to finish under lighting where ever you are than to worry about your plants turning hermaphroditic due to light intensity changes.... it ups your yield fo sho!


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Sep 22, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> I've used supplemental hps to finish in greenhouses before, are you talking about moving them inside under lights? cause i've done that too, and it's WAY better to finish under lighting where ever you are than to worry about your plants turning hermaphroditic due to light intensity changes.... it ups your yield fo sho!


I'm growing "Indoor/sunshine", so it would be just moving her into the grow room under a 600 watt HPS


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

doublejj said:


> sounds Kinky!....





doublejj said:


> Can you do it in those heels?.....


 Uhh nooooooo...... I couldn't even come close. I could ruin a good thing .


fumble said:


> lol JJ  You think I should post TWS?


 It would be a nice addition. There sure was a lot of things I didn't know. I just threw butter in a crock pot and probably over cooked it on low.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 22, 2013)

canning jars...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> canning jars...
> View attachment 2831530


Damn, the fumes from the marking pen to label all those, would get you high! lol.....that's a haul.....


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Sep 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> canning jars...
> View attachment 2831530


See when I lay my gams on a sweet pic like that all I gotta say is this man loves his ladies!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 22, 2013)

oh my how did you guys like that rain yesterday? alot of sad people in modesto thats for sure


----------



## doubletake (Sep 22, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> canning jars...
> View attachment 2831530


Haha damn I thought I had a lot of jars hah


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

Kinda hard to put this in the crockpot for butter instead of blasting it. 2 + oz  the scrog' pistils are turning pink or clear. tried to show it but it didn't show to well. The canopy has a pink tint to it


----------



## doubletake (Sep 22, 2013)

^^^ awh man much rather blast but both will do ya good.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 22, 2013)

View attachment 2831671blue dream haze
View attachment 2831674blueberry headband
View attachment 2831676cherry og
View attachment 2831677darkstar
View attachment 2831678mastodon kush
View attachment 2831679pandora
View attachment 2831680original sour diesel
View attachment 2831681super bud
View attachment 2831682super bud red stems


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 22, 2013)

the first blue sea top we cut today sure has a blueberry skunky smell that is very strong and the buds are hard and solid good size buds going down the branches right to the stock very easy trimming this strain


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 22, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Yea definently got to treat your bud right ha I got enough jars for 2 to 3 ps I might need to get some more
> people are always like wtf when there all empty, there like damn this kids got a lot of jars for ....something? Hahahaha


LOL, I have about 5 cases of jars just for curing and storing. Problem is storing them all year round, they take up a lot of room, but damn do hey make the dank better. After a month of daily air purging during curing I vacuum seal them and stick them in a dark location until I crack it open to smoke.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 22, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> oh my how did you guys like that rain yesterday? alot of sad people in modesto thats for sure



You in Motown?


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 22, 2013)

Well I went out this morning to check rain damage and all looks good, BUT and i did a duck walk under the cheese to get to the amnesia I see the worms got her good. The cheese was barely touched so far, but I spent about 1hr this morning cutting out bud rot and removing caterpillars. The rain seems to bring them to the surface of the buds since I found and killed about 50. Was able to salvage some that was cut out even though its a month early. They really do like the sweet smelling bud. Right now it smells super sweet and reminds me of coca cola syrup. Super sticky, cant wait to try her out.


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

ohhh but how I like my cookies and Milk.


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

the gogi is just putting on weight daily, ohh how I want to chop her.   A little Cheeseburger,


----------



## 757growin (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice u got cheeseburger goin n I'm running a cheesedog. Lol. Every bbq's must!


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Sep 22, 2013)

These are crimea blue I'm in north central us near the border can u guys tell me if my plants are about where they should be. They are crimea blue from Barney's farm I'm not sure how far along they are I couldn't get to them for some time due to flooding. Also how much frost do you think they can handle. It gets pretty close to freezing end of sept early oct. just don't want to harvest early ya know and pretty new at this. Any help appreciated.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 22, 2013)

Another uneventful super stoned night in the tent.
Ladies still there in the morning . A bud shot of the 7 footer I'm thinking 2 more weeks


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

I can see a kid being made with all that time in the tent with your gal. lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

757growin said:


> Nice u got cheeseburger goin n I'm running a cheesedog. Lol. Every bbq's must!


 Sounds like a Jimmy Buffet song. LOL as long as it's not a chilli dog. lol


----------



## n3fta (Sep 22, 2013)

A few shots of this outdoor grow. Really hoping the weather cooperates, these still need a few more weeks.

Most of these are GDP crosses with a couple Vanilla Kush mixed in.


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice. They look like they could use a month or so at least. Like the stealth.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice corn and weed.


----------



## n3fta (Sep 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> Nice. They look like they could use a month or so at least. Like the stealth.


I'm thinking the same thing. If the rain holds off that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

Where's Hex been ?


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 22, 2013)

Rott was ramped! decided to chop some after the rain to save some wispy still out there. Little earlier than I would have liked, but they seem closer to peak than expected. 

Trying a slower dry with this, also drying one rightside up, did it last year it was a nice change in the tight trim coming in two days. 

I wonder if botrytis is a greater risk in certain areas, I live right next to a swam obviously the higher moisture level lets it thrive but is it also a spawn source. I always have this battle right around now, my lands flawed


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I was pleased to find Ball canning jars in 2 quart sizes, b/c I only have 3 of those hygrometers to measure RH. Last pics of the season, b/c as you can see they are no longer in the ground.
> 
> I made it, such a great feeling to have gotten away with using state property and abandoned industrial land!. Hell, our tax dollars support state and federal land anyways...so it actually belongs to us. The photo looking up at the hanging buds is the first thing I see upon awakening from bed, now lemme get my ass moving...wish I had a machine for this. House smells sooo awesome!.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations sir ! This almost stuck by me . Excellent !


----------



## websterj6 (Sep 22, 2013)

*

Hope everybody has a good season !













​


























*


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> Rott was ramped! decided to chop some after the rain to save some wispy still out there. Little earlier than I would have liked, but they seem closer to peak than expected.
> 
> Trying a slower dry with this, also drying one rightside up, did it last year it was a nice change in the tight trim coming in two days. View attachment 2832090
> 
> I wonder if botrytis is a greater risk in certain areas, I live right next to a swam obviously the higher moisture level lets it thrive but is it also a spawn source. I always have this battle right around now, my lands flawed


 Congratulations to your Harvest. Great job for pulling it in !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> ohhh but how I like my cookies and Milk.


My tHC glands get swollen when I see bho.....I get more excited seeing BHO PORN than Bud porn...


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

I hope it crumbles


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> I hope it crumbles


It looks like it will, I would leave it on your cable box over night....


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a plant that is getting really stinky in the nighttime, It smells like dank ,musty,funk. I can't get enough of it . lol


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks FM ! going right now.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 22, 2013)

*Yea i like walking out in my garden at about 2-4am and smelling them all kinds its hard to walk out lol..*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> thanks FM ! going right now.


Just dont whip it no more, leave it bee on the cable box, tomorrow take a razor and see if it crumbles up. What is the strain???


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> I have a plant that is getting really stinky in the nighttime, It smells like dank ,musty,funk. I can't get enough of it . lol


I've got a lot of musty, skunky going right now as well and some white window that smell like dog shit and rotten fruit.


----------



## TWS (Sep 22, 2013)

It's herijuana. It was a lot darker in the pics when it was newer. It's now pretty white or blond and hard to the touch .


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 22, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> oh my how did you guys like that rain yesterday? alot of sad people in modesto thats for sure


 Went to the hardware store to buy bamboo stakes for tying up the broken and downed branches on my plants and the guy that helped at the hardware store was laughing. He said "you guys are running around like chickens with your heads cut off." I guess a lot of people had problems with their ladies because of the early storm.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 22, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Went to the hardware store to buy bamboo stakes for tying up the broken and downed branches on my plants and the guy that helped at the hardware store was laughing. He said "you guys are running around like chickens with your heads cut off." I guess a lot of people had problems with their ladies because of the early storm.


yeah everyone did. i know at least 3 personaly


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 23, 2013)

n3fta said:


> A few shots of this outdoor grow. Really hoping the weather cooperates, these still need a few more weeks.
> 
> Most of these are GDP crosses with a couple Vanilla Kush mixed in.


Hell yeah dude, looks dank. Nothing better than growing your own seeds. How are you coping with the cut worms around all that corn? Caterpillars are fucking killing me this season!



Shelby420 said:


> Well I went out this morning to check rain damage and all looks good, BUT and i did a duck walk under the cheese to get to the amnesia I see the worms got her good. The cheese was barely touched so far, but I spent about 1hr this morning cutting out bud rot and removing caterpillars. The rain seems to bring them to the surface of the buds since I found and killed about 50. Was able to salvage some that was cut out even though its a month early. They really do like the sweet smelling bud. Right now it smells super sweet and reminds me of coca cola syrup. Super sticky, cant wait to try her out.


They sure the fuck do prefer sweet smelling buds. My Plushberry, Pink Lemonade, Afghan Special, and Blue Dreams all got hit, and they reek. My Pakistani Punch got hit hard too, but strangely has a low odor. I think they just flat out prefer the danker plants, lol.


TWS said:


> the gogi is just putting on weight daily, ohh how I want to chop her.   A little Cheeseburger,


Hell yeah dude, indoor Goji comes down in 3 days. And I think you might have got the only actual cut of Cheeseburger, I'm not sure though. All three of my plants turned out to be Afghan Special and have already been chopped outdoors. If that isn't ready yet, it might have been the only real cheeseburger. Or maybe they're all Afghan Special or all Cheeseburger and you just get more light than I do... which we already figured out you do get a lot more light than me, lol.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2013)

the new indoor grow space is complete and i brought in the 12 ladies from the light dep GH. some minor mold and budworm damage, but not a whole lot.

gonna start harvesting the big GH tomorrow. i am officially declaring outdoor season to be over, save the trimming.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the new indoor grow space is complete and i brought in the 12 ladies from the light dep GH. some minor mold and budworm damage, but not a whole lot.
> 
> gonna start harvesting the big GH tomorrow. *i am officially declaring outdoor season to be over,* save the trimming.



for you!....* 

tws *show me the money man looking sexy as fuck!! *garden bo$$ *n *kev dogg *whats going on we got 20ft long donkey dicks yet??


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 23, 2013)

Smokin on some Huckleberry Kush, shes a tasty hoe cant wait for a nice cure


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> It's herijuana. It was a lot darker in the pics when it was newer. It's now pretty white or blond and hard to the touch .


Sounds like its ready to be scraped with a blade. It should crumble...


----------



## n3fta (Sep 23, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Hell yeah dude, looks dank. Nothing better than growing your own seeds. How are you coping with the cut worms around all that corn? Caterpillars are fucking killing me this season!


I'm really pumped about getting to taste a bit of my own stock. Last season the plan was to let a few of the male GDP pollinate the female GDP, but due to issues getting out to the field we ended up with a whole lot more seed and variety than we were expecting. It sucked going through it last year, but looks as if it will pay off huge this season.

Here a list of what's out there. None are stable since it's just a bunch of feminized seeds pollinated by the GDP but it gives a general idea as to what's out there. The GDP is Ken's cut.

GDP x Monster
GDP x TNT Kush
GDP x White Widow
GDP x Cluster
GDP x Jamacian Dream
Vanilla Kush (clones)

Worms aren't really an issue here, I've been growing in the same fields for 5 years now and we've never had issues with pests. The deer can be a bit of a pain but even they've stayed away this year.

Ill be heading out to a different location tonight. The patch I'm going to tonight was out a few weeks earlier than the ones I posted the images of so they should be a bit further along. Can't say for certain though it's been over a month since I last seen them. If the images turn out ok in the dark i'll throw a few images up of them as we'll.

The pic is from about 2-3 weeks ago and this ones already showing lots of purple.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 23, 2013)

stacked kush


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 23, 2013)

View attachment 2832649View attachment 2832650View attachment 2832651money makah strain all done ready for the jars lol...


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 23, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 2832649View attachment 2832650View attachment 2832651money makah strain all done ready for the jars lol...


is this GHS money maker??


----------



## hexthat (Sep 23, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 2832649View attachment 2832650View attachment 2832651money makah strain all done ready for the jars lol...


looks like weed i left out in the weather for 11 months, really tan


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 23, 2013)

hexthat said:


> looks like weed i left out in the weather for 11 months, really tan


That's the way some plants look after cure.


----------



## hexthat (Sep 23, 2013)

Purple Kush

Lemon Larry OG's daughter

Lemon Larry OG


here is some wax i made


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 23, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> is this GHS money maker??



no its brains choice x seawarp


----------



## lilroach (Sep 23, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 2832649View attachment 2832650View attachment 2832651money makah strain all done ready for the jars lol...



How's the trimming crew holding up? Have you had to crack the whip yet?


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 23, 2013)

lilroach said:


> How's the trimming crew holding up? Have you had to crack the whip yet?


haha good everything is rolling along at a steady pace now fill up the yurt dry a few days cut it down do it again lol,,,


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 23, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 2832649View attachment 2832650View attachment 2832651money makah strain all done ready for the jars lol...


Nice nuggets man. Looks like some easy to flip chronic. I dig that strain name


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Nice nuggets man. Looks like some easy to flip chronic. I dig that strain name


ya they look good for an outdoor strain and its good and strong . nice lemoney desielly flavor we named it that cuase it finishes early in maine and didn't mold there so it was a money maker lol... and yes people do love the look of it alot of red hairs and yellowish buds the mother is a jamacian lambsbread hybrid cross ( brains choice)


----------



## fumble (Sep 23, 2013)

that looks might fucking tasty Getaway! yum yum


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 23, 2013)

Was gonna say getaway that looks like some of the finest lambsbread with a true finish! if it were still green green with no red we'd know it was preme jamaican.

Looks like a great first round by momma! We all needz us a keeper like that!

keep it rolling you guys are gettin me pumped!!!

gettin my bonsai hero trimmers all oiled up an ready!
taking the indoor down right before the outdoor, good planning right, NOT!
Indoor 1.5wks left

At least I don't have them coming down at the exact same time...
Greenhouse 2.5-3.5 depending on strain...


Then the side garden....
3.5-4 wks depending on strain.




Still camped out everynight, rain or shine!!
Last night was a rain....

Stay dry and happy harvest / good growing RIU!!!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 23, 2013)

fumble said:


> that looks might fucking tasty Getaway! yum yum


 thanks fumbles i'll bring a jar to the bbq and ya can try some i need to get some ya eddibles for momma lol,,,


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 23, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Was gonna say getaway that looks like some of the finest lambsbread with a true finish! if it were still green green with no red we'd know it was preme jamaican.
> 
> Looks like a great first round by momma! We all needz us a keeper like that!
> 
> ...


\
\

ya we are doing round 2 today and are working on filling the yurt up again the fun has begun lol... ya plants are looking good .


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 23, 2013)

white smerf


----------



## cringer76 (Sep 23, 2013)

Few Pics From the garden HSO Chemdawg- HSO Bluedream- G13labs OG13- G13labs Sour Diesel x White widow- reserva privada Purple Wreck- and cali connection Girl Scout Cookies enjoy


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 23, 2013)

cringer76 said:


> Few Pics From the gardenView attachment 2833129View attachment 2833130View attachment 2833131View attachment 2833132View attachment 2833133View attachment 2833134View attachment 2833135View attachment 2833136 HSO Chemdawg- HSO Bluedream- G13labs OG13- G13labs Sour Diesel x White widow- reserva privada Purple Wreck- and cali connection Girl Scout Cookies enjoy


 really nice buds there . good luck to harvest


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree "really nice buds"........good luck


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm looking at a late October/early November harvest




Everybody is growing such great buds


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 23, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2833126white smerf


real pretty bud there almost want to frame it lol...,.


----------



## TWS (Sep 23, 2013)

cringer76 said:


> Few Pics From the gardenView attachment 2833129View attachment 2833130View attachment 2833131View attachment 2833132View attachment 2833133View attachment 2833134View attachment 2833135View attachment 2833136 HSO Chemdawg- HSO Bluedream- G13labs OG13- G13labs Sour Diesel x White widow- reserva privada Purple Wreck- and cali connection Girl Scout Cookies enjoy


 " me oh my oh, Rockin Ohio " !


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 23, 2013)

We are a couple weeks from chopping based on their trichomes. Been fun growing for the first time outdoors, lots of improvements to be made to our outdoor stuff next year!


----------



## TWS (Sep 23, 2013)

Jozi, How's that gogi do indoors ? show me a pic ! no nanners ?


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 23, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> View attachment 2833290View attachment 2833291View attachment 2833292View attachment 2833293
> 
> We are a couple weeks from chopping based on their trichomes. Been fun growing for the first time outdoors, lots of improvements to be made to our outdoor stuff next year!


Looking really good Rae, glad you an yours have been able to finish those ladies outside! What strains have you got there?

edit: followed your update to the outdoor garden, WIFI and MAmboa right?


----------



## Defuzed (Sep 23, 2013)

UK OUTDOOR GROW - EXODUS CHEESE x BLACK SOUR BUBBLE! RANDOM PICS WILL DO IN ORDER START TO NOW  PLEASE COMMENT, THANK YOU! 

THIS IS ALL THE SAME 1 PLANT BTW,


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 23, 2013)

View attachment 2833340
View attachment 2833341


garlictrain said:


> Looking really good Rae, glad you an yours have been able to finish those ladies outside! What strains have you got there?
> 
> edit: followed your update to the outdoor garden, WIFI and MAmboa right?


Close, the one's in these pictures are our grow room mistake girls, we had a male in our 2 ever grow and he pollinated the whole room. We have Death Star x Kush, Wifi x Kush, Jedi Kush x Kush, we popped 5 of our own seeds and they are all females. The wifi and Mamboe are seeds testers for Homebrew420 he is the master grower at a dispense in Boulder. The Mamboe ended up being a male and the wifi is still going strong. Here are a couple shots of Wifi.


----------



## NativeLife (Sep 23, 2013)

[h=2]Need Some Advice Please[/h]
So I been growing this girl from a seed(out of a bag) since April. It is now Sept. hopefully she will be ready soon. It is my first time growing and It is something amazing its so fun to do its kinda like having another kid LOL. But I was wondering when to harvest I have some pics maybe you guys could helpView attachment 2833370View attachment 2833371View attachment 2833372View attachment 2833373View attachment 2833374View attachment 2833375View attachment 2833376View attachment 2833377View attachment 2833378​


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 23, 2013)

Native I would say another 4+ weeks. Good luck. Looks real good.


----------



## NativeLife (Sep 23, 2013)

thanks so much shelby.


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 23, 2013)

This is 1 tube out of 4 100g tubes I blew about a wk ago and set on my mid temp heat mats until they either flaked up or glassed out. 
This is the only one that glassed out and it was 100g Sfv og smalls, very little leaf high trichs and boy did I whip it! Low an behold it just didn't wanna wax out. So I go to scrape and it's fucking shards straight glass. A little handling and it goes right back together without leaving a sticky residual. Try waxing it at this point and you are able to work it into a golden taffy that burns so so clean, an I prefer the crumbles but was VERY pleasantly surprised. Any know or have an idea why the SFV kush didn't wax but my Bubblegum, masterkush and ghost og did. All 2 cans of bho through the tube, hot h20 purge, to a mid temp heat mat, whipped for 20sec each... 

Ok sorry BHO nerds unite!
Here's some flowers for all you non oil heads, ok oil heads too!
Juicy Fruit
View attachment 2833402
Romulan Kush
View attachment 2833404
View attachment 2833403
Juicy Fruit
View attachment 2833406
White fire
View attachment 2833407

Stay Medicated all!


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 23, 2013)

Topped 1

Before:


During:


After:


Casualties:


Yum Yum:


Now for the tough part, hope I don't screw it up...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2013)

That looks sweet! Mojo.....


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks doublejj, those buds are nice and solid too, it pays off to listen to the advice given here because it definitely help me


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 23, 2013)

You listen to advice on here??? sucker....


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 23, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> You listen to advice on here??? sucker....


Yes sir I listen to advice, but I didn't say anything about following it


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 23, 2013)

In all honesty you would have to be pretty thick in the head not to see all that this site has to offer. In the 2 short years I've been here, I've gained so much experience it's hard for me to put it into words, the friends I've made and the people I chat with all played a part in my harvest and I will not forget that, with the intent to pay it forward to next one who finds themselves in similar shoes.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 23, 2013)

stacked kush updatedone for now peace.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 23, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> In all honesty you would have to be pretty thick in the head not to see all that this site has to offer. In the 2 short years I've been here, I've gained so much experience it's hard for me to put it into words, the friends I've made and the people I chat with all played a part in my harvest and I will not forget that, with the intent to pay it forward to next one who finds themselves in similar shoes.


I was playing with ya... easy fella


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 23, 2013)

Found this on CL
http://redding.craigslist.org/rnr/

and got to thinking,,,,,
Hope it's not any RIU'ers getting screwed with.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 23, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Found this on CL
> http://redding.craigslist.org/rnr/
> 
> and got to thinking,,,,,
> Hope it's not any RIU'ers getting screwed with.


Not cool...


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2013)

i've been trimming for only 2 hours and already want to kill myself.

200+ hours to go.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been trimming for only 2 hours and already want to kill myself.
> 
> 200+ hours to go.


That's what happened to me last year..........................................this year......


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 23, 2013)

i normally love trimming.

but i keep trimming and trimming, and when i go back out for more branches, it doesn't look like i've made a dent at all.

feels futile, like the cannabis is not only winning, but mocking me.


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 23, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i've been trimming for only 2 hours and already want to kill myself.
> 
> 200+ hours to go.



Muahahahah UGH....I know what that feels like!!! LOL. Interesting how every spring one is chomping at the bit to get started.....by mid summer one is feeling a little tired.....Right around this time your counting down the days....and in a week or two, it's like HOLY CRAP....I'M NEVER GOING TO FINISH.  Every year after all the trimming, hanging, drying, curing and storing, I say....next year I'm gonna take a break! By March I have forgot that this was the year I was going to take a break...LMAO.

200 more hrs to go = A GREAT SEASON!!! Cheers!!

Bear


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> That's what happened to me last year..........................................this year......



Fuck yes...Now thats what I'm talking about!!! What that thing cost? Is there a web link ? I need to upgrade....hand trimming is brutal. I'm already getting stomach cramps from just thinking of whats right around the corner.


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Sep 23, 2013)

Well, here's pretty much what I had the last few sunny days before the rain set in. That's Sour Kush on the right front (lots of damage from a previous rain storm there), White Rhino on the left front. There's some Royal Cheese behind the Rhino, some Kerala Krush hidden in the far left background and the tall stuff is Blue Dream.


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Sep 23, 2013)

Then, the rain came. We took off just the tops of Blue Dream. Sorry for the tomatoes in front  They're doing wonderful, thank you!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Fuck yes...Now thats what I'm talking about!!! What that thing cost? Is there a web link ? I need to upgrade....hand trimming is brutal. I'm already getting stomach cramps from just thinking of whats right around the corner.


Less than $500.........I haven't used it yet.........http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professional-2-IN-1-Automatic-Bud-Trimmer-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper-Pro-HPS-MH-Light-/350862446359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b1080f17&nma=true&si=Zlfy1yMCYwA0I1cLZ4YuHfcOOVQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 23, 2013)

Jazzman's Gal said:


> View attachment 2833685 Well, here's pretty much what I had the last few sunny days before the rain set in. That's Sour Kush on the right front (lots of damage from a previous rain storm there), White Rhino on the left front. There's some Royal Cheese behind the Rhino, some Kerala Krush hidden in the far left background and the tall stuff is Blue Dream.


Well done brody....looks nice!! We got slammed with hail early in the season...it took the girls weeks to recover from that mess and now as of late we have been pounded with rain....what a shit fest. I woke up this morning with some of my girls split in pieces from all the extra weight from the water on the buds and it still happened even after I had tied them up!!! Not all of them but some took a beating last night....thank goodness they were about a week out...I can live with that but it sure did hurt to see them in that condition....I should have taken photos to show what can happen to heavy dense cola branches that get rained on....I was just so disturbed that I didnt even think about that. I just went into surgery and splint mode ASAP....it sucked...I was out there for hours today....lets see how those hold up.


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Sep 23, 2013)

So here's what we've got so far. Yes, that's my library/work room/woman cave/drying room. We've taken some more off since this pic because of rain. There's been sun the last two afternoons and more sun forecast so we're taking some risks to let a few buds mature further. The Kush and Kerala, in particular, are behind the other strains. We knew Kerala would be a problem but this is the first time I've ever had problems with any Kush strain. The Royal Cheese and White Rhino are also a little slow (although Cheese has had some selective branches taken, now) but standing tall in the wet. To paraphrase a movie line: "Cover? We don't need no stinkin' cover!" They're sagging a tad but are shedding the moisture right off. Everyone else has had some minor problems. I'm glad we took the heavy stuff off!! I want to see if we can actually leave some out there long enough for some of the trichomes to turn amber  Short growing season here..........................................We'll probably go ahead and take everything down if the rain moves back in again. More pics later  Happy Harvest to all!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Less than $500.........I haven't used it yet.........http://www.ebay.com/itm/Professional-2-IN-1-Automatic-Bud-Trimmer-Leaf-Bud-Trim-Reaper-Pro-HPS-MH-Light-/350862446359?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51b1080f17&nma=true&si=Zlfy1yMCYwA0I1cLZ4YuHfcOOVQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I will pay that with no problem....BUT....I will wait to get a report on what you think about it....but that looks like the tool I am needing here real soon!!!! Last year it took FOREVER!!! I was toast by the time we got done!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 23, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I will pay that with no problem....BUT....I will wait to get a report on what you think about it....but that looks like the tool I am needing here real soon!!!! Last year it took FOREVER!!! I was toast by the time we got done!


I'll post a report as soon as I use it.......the thought of facing this again, was just too much to take........so this year I bought the trimmer.....good luck..............




....


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 23, 2013)

Jazzman's Gal said:


> View attachment 2833697View attachment 2833698 So here's what we've got so far. Yes, that's my library/work room/woman cave/drying room. We've taken some more off since this pic because of rain. There's been sun the last two afternoons and more sun forecast so we're taking some risks to let a few buds mature further. The Kush and Kerala, in particular, are behind the other strains. We knew Kerala would be a problem but this is the first time I've ever had problems with any Kush strain. The Royal Cheese and White Rhino are also a little slow (although Cheese has had some selective branches taken, now) but standing tall in the wet. To paraphrase a movie line: "Cover? We don't need no stinkin' cover!" They're sagging a tad but are shedding the moisture right off. Everyone else has had some minor problems. I'm glad we took the heavy stuff off!! I want to see if we can actually leave some out there long enough for some of the trichomes to turn amber  Short growing season here..........................................We'll probably go ahead and take everything down if the rain moves back in again. More pics later  Happy Harvest to all!!!



I am chancing it to.....weather is suppose to dry out and warm up for a week or so and I to have decided to go as long as I can...I was out today and by mid afternoon they were pretty much dry. I face the same problem here...short season. In fact...the mountain top had a light dusting of snow this morning when I woke up....I was like Shitsel...it almost here....the end that is!!!


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Sep 23, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well done brody....looks nice!! We got slammed with hail early in the season...it took the girls weeks to recover from that mess and now as of late we have been pounded with rain....what a shit fest. I woke up this morning with some of my girls split in pieces from all the extra weight from the water on the buds and it still happened even after I had tied them up!!! Not all of them but some took a beating last night....thank goodness they were about a week out...I can live with that but it sure did hurt to see them in that condition....I should have taken photos to show what can happen to heavy dense cola branches that get rained on....I was just so disturbed that I didnt even think about that. I just went into surgery and splint mode ASAP....it sucked...I was out there for hours today....lets see how those hold up.


Thank you, sir  We had some of that, too; partly our own fault as we were out there 'shivering' branches to dump rainwater and got a little too enthusiastic on a couple  We lost an entire Sour Kush to an August storm and the one that's left has a big hole in one side where branches broke then. It's lost a couple in the recent rains, too. Kerala has only lost one mid-sized branch that I was able to repair. Blue Dream lost a couple here and there but nothing much overall compared to what we've harvested from the tops. Those sativas are pretty damned flexible! And there's quite a bit left, especially of White Rhino, which we haven't touched at all.

We've started manicuring due to limited drying/curing space so I'll get some pics of that to add along with pics of what's left of my garden. I'm really happy with this year's efforts. Tomatoes and peppers and squash, oh my!!


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Sep 23, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> I am chancing it to.....weather is suppose to dry out and warm up for a week or so and I to have decided to go as long as I can...I was out today and by mid afternoon they were pretty much dry. I face the same problem here...short season. In fact...the mountain top had a light dusting of snow this morning when I woke up....I was like Shitsel...it almost here....the end that is!!!


OK, good luck then!! I'll check back to see how you did. 'Course, doublejj's harvest makes mine look pretty damned puny!! LOL


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 23, 2013)

Jazzman's Gal said:


> Thank you, sir  We had some of that, too; partly our own fault as we were out there 'shivering' branches to dump rainwater and got a little too enthusiastic on a couple  We lost an entire Sour Kush to an August storm and the one that's left has a big hole in one side where branches broke then. It's lost a couple in the recent rains, too. Kerala has only lost one mid-sized branch that I was able to repair. Blue Dream lost a couple here and there but nothing much overall compared to what we've harvested from the tops. Those sativas are pretty damned flexible! And there's quite a bit left, especially of White Rhino, which we haven't touched at all.
> 
> We've started manicuring due to limited drying/curing space so I'll get some pics of that to add along with pics of what's left of my garden. I'm really happy with this year's efforts. Tomatoes and peppers and squash, oh my!!



Excellent!!! Only outdoor growers know the perils of dealing with mother nature! It can vary so much from one year to the other. Thank goodness I got my indoor set up ready to go now that cold weather sets in!!! The yeilds are reduced but working in a controlled space is also quite nice! Cheers!

Bear


----------



## OZAK47 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## be ez (Sep 24, 2013)

View attachment 2833744View attachment 2833746


----------



## substitution (Sep 24, 2013)

Anyone who's had the poor luck to experience rippers or their attempts, sorry to bring up bad memories but

Has anyone ever had someone try to steal from them during daylight hours? I expect the risk mostly at night, but still haven't left my house for more than a few minutes, a total of three times since August.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 24, 2013)

substitution said:


> Anyone who's had the poor luck to experience rippers or their attempts, sorry to bring up bad memories but
> 
> Has anyone ever had someone try to steal from them during daylight hours? I expect the risk mostly at night, but still haven't left my house for more than a few minutes, a total of three times since August.


iv'e had rippers wait all day for ya to turn ya back and bamm they run thru and grab all they can in the daylight especially the crack of daylight . known many people that got hit in the daytime more than at night . but thats living in the woods with not many neighbors around so they have plenty of cover and thats why we got 6 dogs here running loose all day long and night also . between the dogs and a couple grizzly 4 wheelers with push bars they won't get far without getting run down hard no exceptions period


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 24, 2013)

substitution said:


> Anyone who's had the poor luck to experience rippers or their attempts, sorry to bring up bad memories but
> 
> Has anyone ever had someone try to steal from them during daylight hours? I expect the risk mostly at night, but still haven't left my house for more than a few minutes, a total of three times since August.


i think day time would be best? glad i have my pit, and wife home all the time. To look out. if the try to break in, well there, as good as dead. she won't fire the gun, u less they try to come in the house.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 24, 2013)

chop 2 plants this week. 2 more next week?  anyone use 5 gallon buckets to store bud in? if so, how you, like it


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 24, 2013)

it all started this spring?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 24, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> chop 2 plants this week. 2 more next week? anyone use 5 gallon buckets to store bud in? if so, how you, like it


Sounds like over dried weed to me.. .02


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 24, 2013)

Have used 5 gals with Gamma Lids but all bud inside was vac sealed first.

Dirtsurfr is right, they don't seal the best but are great for keeping your buds from being impacted and stacked fairly easily. 

Have known many growers to take x amt of lbs, turkey bag each bone dry after the proper dry and cure of course. Then vac seal and put into a 55 gal drum to bury. 3-4 months after harvest when it gets "dry" they unearth, open up, and rehydrate and get indoor prices on last seasons outdoor. Though you must master the drying curing storing rehydrating process. 
Truly cured meds that are properly stored and properly rehydrated seem like a fresh harvest, without being able to tell it was old bud rehydrated....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> have used 5 gals with gamma lids but all bud inside was vac sealed first.
> 
> Dirtsurfr is right, they don't seal the best but are great for keeping your buds from being impacted and stacked fairly easily.
> 
> ...


sush!!!..........


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WNu27IyxXl0

Here's a funny video of the trimmer DoubleJJ convinced me to buy, really didn't take more than him posting it up to see the added benefit. An for under $500 shipped I just put my order in today! Should be here by the 26th-2nd of oct. I'm pumped! 
Bosai Hero shears to bigleaf in the field, and this automated trimmer after bucking down off the stems before the dry nets!!! 
This is fucking perfect as after I use em on my crops I can run up the canyon and make buco $$$ helping buddies finish their greenhouses without hiring 10 trimmers! 
Sorry trimmers but in this market us growers gotta save a buck where we can! 
EXCEPTIONS INCLUDE THE MISSES AND THE FAM


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 24, 2013)

doublejj said:


> sush!!!..........



ACTUALLY that's right the best way to dry your herb is in the OVEN! Set on low temp like 200-225
Then to cure it shove a couple orange and banana peels in the bag, seal and check in, o say a month or two


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WNu27IyxXl0
> 
> Here's a funny video of the trimmer DoubleJJ convinced me to buy, really didn't take more than him posting it up to see the added benefit. An for under $500 shipped I just put my order in today! Should be here by the 26th-2nd of oct. I'm pumped!
> Bosai Hero shears to bigleaf in the field, and this automated trimmer after bucking down off the stems before the dry nets!!!
> ...


I know it's a Trimpro knock-off, but they want $9000 for the real trimpro! Jeeze!......good luck I got mine within a week.......


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 24, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WNu27IyxXl0
> 
> Here's a funny video of the trimmer DoubleJJ convinced me to buy, really didn't take more than him posting it up to see the added benefit. An for under $500 shipped I just put my order in today! Should be here by the 26th-2nd of oct. I'm pumped!
> Bosai Hero shears to bigleaf in the field, and this automated trimmer after bucking down off the stems before the dry nets!!!
> ...


Under $50...
[video=youtube_share;4w7yf47Cx4U]http://youtu.be/4w7yf47Cx4U[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

I could prob rent this trimmer out to a couple of friends of mine and get $500 from each of them! lol!........


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 24, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> ACTUALLY that's right the best way to dry your herb is in the OVEN! Set on low temp like 200-225
> Then to cure it shove a couple orange and banana peels in the bag, seal and check in, o say a month or two


Almost threw up reading this lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 24, 2013)

allright is this a shhitty deal or a good deal? 40 bucks a pound trimed wet in a machine. thats what this dude is charging my friend


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 24, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I could prob rent this trimmer out to a couple of friends of mine and get $500 from each of them! lol!........


sounds like a plan !!


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 24, 2013)

A sativa lovers dream. I feel up, I feel really up !! 



Definitely going to have to run this exotic strain very soon.


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 24, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I could prob rent this trimmer out to a couple of friends of mine and get $500 from each of them! lol!........


Exactly! With all the growers I know I could easily be "the trimmer' when it comes to banging out 16 lights and 3 or 4 greenhouses in under a month!!!

I have used the trim pro many seasons and this looks to be a good knock off, ie automated fingers to work the machine and a catch bucket means me and mine can double team the world! It's all about quantity yes I'll hand trim the finest but when it comes to bucking down those large outdoor colas it's all about assembly line, fewer folk the better too! I am also very experienced with the twister but not ballin enough to drop 7-10k for a used one so this is perfecto!!! Don't really have time to sit and hand trim too busy growing weed!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 24, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Exactly! With all the growers I know I could easily be "the trimmer' when it comes to banging out 16 lights and 3 or 4 greenhouses in under a month!!!
> 
> I have used the trim pro many seasons and this looks to be a good knock off, ie automated fingers to work the machine and a catch bucket means me and mine can double team the world! It's all about quantity yes I'll hand trim the finest but when it comes to bucking down those large outdoor colas it's all about assembly line, fewer folk the better too! I am also very experienced with the twister but not ballin enough to drop 7-10k for a used one so this is perfecto!!! Don't really have time to sit and hand trim too busy growing weed!


 that makes me want to get the twister.. just cause its ballin lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 24, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> A sativa lovers dream. I feel up, I feel really up !!
> 
> View attachment 2834194
> 
> Definitely going to have to run this exotic strain very soon.


I think I remember smoking that strain awhile back. Does it have a sour strawberry cough taste?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I think I remember smoking that strain awhile back. Does it have a sour strawberry cough taste?


Hint Hint......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Exactly! With all the growers I know I could easily be "the trimmer' when it comes to banging out 16 lights and 3 or 4 greenhouses in under a month!!!
> 
> I have used the trim pro many seasons and this looks to be a good knock off, ie automated fingers to work the machine and a catch bucket means me and mine can double team the world! It's all about quantity yes I'll hand trim the finest but when it comes to bucking down those large outdoor colas it's all about assembly line, fewer folk the better too! I am also very experienced with the twister but not ballin enough to drop 7-10k for a used one so this is perfecto!!! Don't really have time to sit and hand trim too busy growing weed!


You could have 20 of these trimmers running for $10k!.........


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 24, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> allright is this a shhitty deal or a good deal? 40 bucks a pound trimed wet in a machine. thats what this dude is charging my friend


Depends on the machine friend! If it's a twister and the dude paid 14k for it then fuck yea, if it's a trip pro with the fan (not sure which gen) then yep good deal. If it's the trim reaper I just ordered and that DoubleJJ is working with I'd say most likely. $40 /lb wet though what is that equate to dry? like $120-160/lb dry? 

I've seen herb trimmed dried and cured all different ways and not necessarily in that order. If this $500 trimmer can turn out a good product than all the grower has to do is make sure their growing on par...

After your buddy reaches 12.5lbs wet paying dude $40/wet lb he could've bought on of these $500 trimmers.

Also the $50 trimmer looks sick but if I'm pulling 50-80k worth of meds I'm gonna spend at least $500 on a trimmer built to handle the load.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> allright is this a shhitty deal or a good deal? 40 bucks a pound trimed wet in a machine. thats what this dude is charging my friend


 $40 + he keeps all the trim......right?......


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

Before I'd spend $10k on a twister, I'd buy 3-4 of these $500 machines and see if I could keep up......I doubt it.......It would be hard to keep them full.......and if 1 broke...meh......keep running the others.......make'n money!........


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 24, 2013)

doublejj said:


> You could have 20 of these trimmers running for $10k!.........


God could you imagine being a trimmer an showing up for work and all the trimmers had their own $500 trimmer to run?!!! Then the pay grade is based on each trimmer going into the fields, taking a single plant at a time each and then running it ALL through the trimmer! Best finishers ie clean bags and most weight pulled sets the pay grade starting a $150/lb going down to $50/lb for the slowest trimmer running the machine (grandma ). What a beautiful world that would be!

Of course you'd have to have someone who's sole job was manning the geni, constantly feeding it gas what with 20 trim machines running


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 24, 2013)

me wicked revegger! bunch o' branches coming off one of the last harvest(chop) points.


here is the creamy center...


----------



## treeguycanada (Sep 24, 2013)

leaf bags bro ...they're strong, breath and huge good luck


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 24, 2013)

A few from this morning's walk to the patch...

Critical. This one could probably go anytime and be dank, but I already had to chop her sister after the mold/rot returned everywhere after a fools' gold two day stretch of finding none. This plant was nearly touching her and has managed to stay 90% rot free. This pheno has a lot more weight than the other and the bud grows slightly less crowded on the stalk between individual flowers than the pheno I had to chop. Think I'm gonna let her go til she's couchlocking shit.


Mango. No idea. 2 weeks at the minimum. She is by far the fruitiest, loud-smelling strain of the 3 in late flower for me this year.


Widow. A week or so behind the Mango I'm guessing.


Mexican, just for the fuck of it. I'm actually really starting to get into her, as my others are in their last 1-4 weeks, while this one will be lucky to ever fully ripen by the looks of her progress. If she can though, I bet she will be heavy. We gonna find out either way!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 24, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> ACTUALLY that's right the best way to dry your herb is in the OVEN! Set on low temp like 200-225
> Then to cure it shove a couple orange and banana peels in the bag, seal and check in, o say a month or two


 without the context I almost took this seriously for a second, lol. dear god, they did that shit when I was in high school.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2013)

2 years ago this thing saved me a lot of time... I was impressed with how well it worked even trimming dry nugg {whick had a different bladde for it more like it was just a wire} hand trim ur top colass and put lower buds in this trimmer.. get all the stems out has it will fuck up the machine and trim job.. im not gonna lie it does trim a lil bit of the actual nugg too... but when you have to trim 25 pounds or more who gives a shit


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 24, 2013)

Girl Scout Cookie


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 24, 2013)

Dude, in KY that would get you a lengthy stay in the pen, plus the news coverage of "one of the largest, most sophisticated marijuana growing operations ever taken down....marijuana seized with an estimated street value of a half-million dollars....blah, blah, blah" lol.


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 24, 2013)

That's more like a girl scout TROOP, GardenBoss! 
Looking most excellent as per usual!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2013)

i took down 3 plants today and my entire house is full. just narrow paths to walk through, the rest is hanging bud. i have to get all this trimmed ASAP to make room for the rest to come in or else it will all be mold.

the worst part was that my lines kept falling once they got too much bud hanging on them, i eventually had to screw in 2x4's to the walls and nail through those to keep the lines up. i almost wanted to cry at times.

this is the last time i will ever grow outdoors like this, it's gonna be light dep and finish at my own pace from now on.


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Its L.A. Cheese Time Again!


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 24, 2013)

Everyone has some fantastic looking plants. 

I'm jealous of everyone who's harvesting already. I'm pretty sure I've got 4-5 more weeks. Note to self. Get some early strains lol.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i took down 3 plants today and my entire house is full. just narrow paths to walk through, the rest is hanging bud. i have to get all this trimmed ASAP to make room for the rest to come in or else it will all be mold.
> 
> the worst part was that my lines kept falling once they got too much bud hanging on them, i eventually had to screw in 2x4's to the walls and nail through those to keep the lines up. i almost wanted to cry at times.
> 
> this is the last time i will ever grow outdoors like this, it's gonna be light dep and finish at my own pace from now on.


Hey UB nice job.........these remesh wire grow cages, convert to handy drying racks, you can load both the inside & outside, they hold lbs&lbs, they are free standing, and you can move them anywhere. You can get remesh wire at home depot......good luck


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 24, 2013)

I like that no matter what picture Garden Boss posts, you can always see his Wonder Woman standing tall like the Leaning Tower of Dankness. But that GSC looks a lot like mine, but without the long colas, I topped mine very shortly before flowering to keep a low profile. Glad I did, these bitches are stretchy. No purple yet though, even with all these frigid nights I've been having, very very dark blue though. My Phantom Cookies by GDP Seed Co is getting very purple, and this phenotype might be better than any GSC on the market, and looks better than most OG's I've grown. I'll bring cuts of it to the Far North BBQ in December, everyone should have this for personal smoke, it doesn't look like a big yielder. But god fucking dammit does it look good!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 24, 2013)

Seeing your GSC made me go out and take a pic of mine..


View attachment 2834580
View attachment 2834581


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol, that's what happened to me too! Now I might have to go get a pic of actual GSC 

You sure that is GSC though? Looks like a prime example of Purple Kush to me.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 24, 2013)

Well when you go to a dispensary they tell you it's GSC you can only hope their right.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 24, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Well when you go to a dispensary they tell you it's GSC you can only hope their right.


Yeah, I know how that goes, I had to trust a dude of CraigsList for my GSC cut. I don't know if she is a different type of GSC cut (animal cookies, thin mint, forum cut, platinum cookies, monster cookies) or if it's a Blue Dream, or a Romulan cut, but it looks like it could be any of those, but smells like cookie dough. 






Getting just a little bit of purps now too, but with 40 degree nights, I'm surprised everything isn't turning purple, lol.







And just for the hell of it, I decided to take pics of some other frosty looking ladies. Here is Jedi Kush, who looks like she is going to finish exactly as pictured by Cali Connections, how often does that happen?







And here is Qrazy Train, who I honestly was expecting to be crap a few months ago, but now she is one of my favorites. The taller cut, which isn't pictured, I had much less faith in even still, and she has become a giant frosty magenta beast. I'll post pics of her when more of her color comes out and is more impressive.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 24, 2013)

All these beautiful pics being posted are making me drool....


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 24, 2013)

About to come back in for a second closer trim, next stop sugar leaf city


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 24, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> View attachment 2834630 About to come back in for a second closer trim, next stop sugar leaf city


And then it's hash hash hash!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 24, 2013)

Some friends of mine do not like to have those sugar leaves trimmed, they smoke the whole shebang barely trimmed. Some rough joints at times


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Some friends of mine do not like to have those sugar leaves trimmed, they smoke the whole shebang barely trimmed. Some rough joints at times


that's why I only use a vaporizer......you can't tell any difference between buds & shake in a vaporizer..your only vaping the resins...........


----------



## Joedank (Sep 24, 2013)

DUDE I love you honesty!! this was me last year . i built a drying room this year to aviod the morning oh shits of fallen lines i am runninf alot of longer term buds an a few quick ones to avoid the bottle neck.... still more than 20;bs and i am scrambling


UncleBuck said:


> i took down 3 plants today and my entire house is full. just narrow paths to walk through, the rest is hanging bud. i have to get all this trimmed ASAP to make room for the rest to come in or else it will all be mold.
> 
> the worst part was that my lines kept falling once they got too much bud hanging on them, i eventually had to screw in 2x4's to the walls and nail through those to keep the lines up. i almost wanted to cry at times.
> 
> this is the last time i will ever grow outdoors like this, it's gonna be light dep and finish at my own pace from now on.


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 24, 2013)

View attachment 2834695View attachment 2834691blue widow little early due to mold


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 24, 2013)

Vaping is interesting.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

I haven't 'smoked' weed since the last BBQ...lol!......and I'm still coughing!.......


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 24, 2013)

I rather like a more combustive approach. Going for that Louie Armstrong voice.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 24, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I rather like a more combustive approach. Going for that Louie Armstrong voice.


 lets hear you say that when you turn 50 and start attending all of your 'smoking' friends, funerals...........besides weed tastes better in a vaporizer........and I want to enjoy that taste forever! lol.....


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 24, 2013)

I hear Willie Nelson can't smoke no more. Has to vaporize strictly.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 24, 2013)

og kushl.a. womankosher kushpeace.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 24, 2013)

sour kushbeen drying for a week


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2013)

i just went across town to borrow some movies from my buddy to help with trimming.

about as soon as i left, some kid just pranced into my backyard as if he owned the place, as my neighbor described it. she went out back and then into my yard through a gap we leave in the fence for just this reason.

the kid was not expecting that and took off running, lost a shoe in my yard even. ran out of the yard and into a car with two other people and drove off, calling my neighbor a crazy bitch as he went.

got a good description of the car and the would-be thief. i guess they were just waiting for me to leave.

crazy shit.

he could have the plant if not for the principle of it, i am not gonna be able to get to it before it molds in all likelihood.

crazy times.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Sep 24, 2013)

Chopped my first lady today, biggest chemdawg iranian, got hit with mold two weeks ago and stunted it, lost about 40% of the plant to mold, still hoping for atleast 2.5 ounces off her


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 24, 2013)

[h=3]Today[/h]

09-24-201309:02 PM​




Re: od
209 Cali closet grower

09-24-201304:55 PM​




Re: od
209 Cali closet grower

09-24-201304:50 AM​




Re: od


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 24, 2013)

_realy? i see your a mod?



allright i get it.



ill hit you up when my bb strains are done. what strains you have?



romulan and pink lemonade



thanks



thanks? you sound like a cop

_

i sure am, buddy


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 24, 2013)

i dont know if hes joking.. either way fucked up


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up man.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 24, 2013)

still safer than cooking meth.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 24, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I think I remember smoking that strain awhile back. Does it have a sour strawberry cough taste?


Hard to pinpoint the flavor, it's very spicy tasting, nothing to write home about taste wise, but the high is intense. I think it may contain thcv.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, she's all said and done my friends. Jack Herer is officially in the drying shed! 



Happy Harvest everyone!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 24, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> i just went across town to borrow some movies from my buddy to help with trimming.
> 
> about as soon as i left, some kid just pranced into my backyard as if he owned the place, as my neighbor described it. she went out back and then into my yard through a gap we leave in the fence for just this reason.
> 
> ...


 time to start cleaning your gun in the front yard.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 24, 2013)

O man guys getting close to my first plants being harvested. They just got their last feeding today and will get just water for until yanked. The smell is super pugnent when u go close. 10-14 days depending on the trichs and the weather. The rest of them are a bit further behind but that's fine. Once I pull the first 2 I'll b less in need. A shot of my sativa Dom. 5-6 weeks to go still 
Then a shot of the sativa Dom in front of Georgina the monster. She has like 3-5 weeks left also . And a shot of the cotton candy looking bus. 3-4 weeks.. all rough estimates of course and granted mother nature works with me lol

Edit: forgot who said it early on but that's my first ever sativa Dom and they said gonna be longer colas and not much popcorn and damn her bud structure is a beauty. Gonna be like 12-14 long Colas....ZEE END lol

Keep it green peeps


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> time to start cleaning your gun in the front yard.


i just wish i was here when it happened, but i guess that was their point. to wait until i left.

on another interesting note, i was just grabbing branches from the last plants when i heard some conversation out front. so i bring in the branches and go out front to check on things. all quiet. i'm just about back inside when a cop comes rolling down the street with spot lamp on and searching.*

he drives just past my house, stops, backs up, and parks.

i walk out to meet him, hands covered in resin from trimming, leaf litter all over my shirt and jeans, 8-10 pounds of weed hanging to dry inside.

apparently some dude was knocking on doors at this hour asking people if they need electrical work done. cop wanted to know if i had seen anything. i told him i hadn't but would keep an eye out. he leaves. not a single comment about the fact that i'm obviously cock deep in harvest.

i love oregon


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 25, 2013)

UncleBuck, man sorry to hear about being camped. Gives a uneasy feeling in the stomach just thinking about it.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 25, 2013)

*A couple night shots.*

*These two pics are of the Black Domina thats in the box.*


*


Then this is of the Girl Scout Cookie*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> UncleBuck, man sorry to hear about being camped. Gives a uneasy feeling in the stomach just thinking about it.


it's OK, they're pussies. ran like hell at the sight of my frail, 60 year old neighbor. won't even try shit if i'm here.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> it's OK, they're pussies. ran like hell at the sight of my frail, 60 year old neighbor. won't even try shit if i'm here.


Sounds about right...thieves are just about the lowest form of scum, so their cowardice comes as no surprise.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 25, 2013)

*I gotta stop smoking Sativa when im on watch shit makes me to paranoid cant take my eyes off the damn camera lol.*


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 25, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Girl Scout Cookie View attachment 2834451



Yea boi ..... forum cut???

Looks like I've got September's calender pick for next year...only 11 more to go man.....

I'm going to need something special for croptobers slot....show me the money (shots) man


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 25, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I gotta stop smoking Sativa when im on watch shit makes me to paranoid cant take my eyes off the damn camera lol.*


Getting a headache from the NV goggles, time for more coffee break.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 25, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Getting a headache from the NV goggles, time for more coffee break.


*
Haha wish i had a pair of those.*


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 25, 2013)

Stay sharp guys, it's the Ripper's Hours. 3 to 6.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 25, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Stay sharp guys, it's the Ripper's Hours. 3 to 6.


 you better believe I'm on guard. My garden has one way in, and no way out.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 25, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> you better believe I'm on guard. My garden has one way in, and no way out.



*Haha same here when they enter the only way out is through me.

*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2013)

13 hours of harvesting and 9 hours trimming and i'm done for the night.

one of my cats starts meowing at me as soon as i start washing my hands with the rubbing alcohol and won't stop following me and yelling until i pet him.

no petting of cats allowed when the hands are sticky due to harvest.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> 13 hours of harvesting and 9 hours trimming and i'm done for the night.
> 
> one of my cats starts meowing at me as soon as i start washing my hands with the rubbing alcohol and won't stop following me and yelling until i pet him.
> 
> no petting of cats allowed when the hands are sticky due to harvest.


Rubber gloves for trimming, $13 at Costco. No washing required, your cats will thank me for it.......http://www.costco.com/Kimberly-Clark-Purple-Nitrile-Exam-Gloves-Large-100c-KIM-55083.product.100021559.html


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 25, 2013)

Checking my 10 day Forecast and it's calling for Sunny Skies, 2 days in the low 90's and the majority in the 80's. Lows to 59f.
No rain in sight..........

I'm just luvin' the Southern California Outdoor growing.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 25, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> sour kushView attachment 2834781been drying for a week


Damn, looks like some of the coral I've seen while snorkeling in the Caribbean.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 25, 2013)

This Kushzilla is looking rather proper after 4 days dry.


I tried some last night.. Dank.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I didn't quite finish chopping a few days ago, so had to go back today. Trichs are approximately 60% cloudy, 30% amber, and 10 clear...so not much change in the past week.

Weird kush strain I must say, b/c trichs don't really change in stages like most...or perhaps it was just the pheno I selected. Either way, stuff is bullet-proof in-ground and surprised me in late July w/pre-flowering early. I had run it indoors several times, but had no idea when it would trigger flowering under natural daylight hours.

Time to trim...again.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 25, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *A couple night shots.*
> 
> *These two pics are of the Black Domina thats in the box.*
> View attachment 2835065View attachment 2835066
> ...


This pics are very badass, I love how they look! Very nice shots!!

Peace
FM


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 25, 2013)

this is the sea hash strain( blueberry x ca, hash plant x seawarp ) looks good and its really sticky smells really good also


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 25, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Rubber gloves for trimming, $13 at Costco. No washing required, your cats will thank me for it.......http://www.costco.com/Kimberly-Clark-Purple-Nitrile-Exam-Gloves-Large-100c-KIM-55083.product.100021559.html


http://www.amazon.com/Black-Lighting-Disposable-Nitrile-Gloves/dp/B000O9Y7PQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1380134120&sr=8-7&keywords=black+lightning+gloves

This is how I roll, show up to the trim scene with a case an got all the trimmer biotches flockin, be wantin a piece of my.... BLACK LIGHTNING!!!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2013)

my hands would just reek of skunk weed smell for days after trimming, until I started using gloves........dough!......I use them for everything now. I use them in the kitchen, much better than just washing your hands and sticking them into a meatloaf......I get the 2pac at Costco! lol....


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks RIU the satisfaction of smoking my own crop. Priceless. Learning curve is flatening out


----------



## TWS (Sep 25, 2013)

" whoops there it is ! "


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 25, 2013)

getting closer


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2013)

Jilly Bean (orange pheno):






Ace of Spades







Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 25, 2013)

looks like the same plant lol....great autum effect on the leafs....what do you expect yeild wise from a plant that size,,,,nice mainlining too


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 25, 2013)

20 days till harvest



Maybe a month till harvest



Both are sticky and stinky


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This pics are very badass, I love how they look! Very nice shots!!
> 
> Peace
> FM



*Thanks bro.


*


doublejj said:


> my hands would just reek of skunk weed smell for days after trimming, until I started using gloves........dough!......I use them for everything now. I use them in the kitchen, much better than just washing your hands and sticking them into a meatloaf......I get the 2pac at Costco! lol....


*2Pac is at Costco damn i thought that fool was dead. lol
*


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 25, 2013)

FUCK YOU WIND! AT LEAST WAIT UNTIL I START FLUSHING!

Damage toll is going up, broke a massive Blue Dream branch, hopefully she makes it through, and a massive GSC branch is down, she got kinked so I just supported her with some green vinyl tape and a garden stake. A entire GSC got knocked over, amazingly no damage, a Qrazy Train got knocked over, also no damage. The pots were soaked, I can't believe they fell over. And the best nug on my entire Blue Dream plant smashed itself into pieces against the wall it's next too. I got them all huddled together right now, but I might just take them all in a minute here, and just call my buddy over to steam clean the carpets again.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 25, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> FUCK YOU WIND! AT LEAST WAIT UNTIL I START FLUSHING!
> 
> Damage toll is going up, broke a massive Blue Dream branch, hopefully she makes it through, and a massive GSC branch is down, she got kinked so I just supported her with some green vinyl tape and a garden stake. A entire GSC got knocked over, amazingly no damage, a Qrazy Train got knocked over, also no damage. The pots were soaked, I can't believe they fell over. And the best nug on my entire Blue Dream plant smashed itself into pieces against the wall it's next too. I got them all huddled together right now, but I might just take them all in a minute here, and just call my buddy over to steam clean the carpets again.


Damn, so sorry bro. The wind can be the worst!........just chill in min, don't chop everything.....smoke a bowl.......the wind will be gone soon......good luck


----------



## Indagrow (Sep 25, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> FUCK YOU WIND! AT LEAST WAIT UNTIL I START FLUSHING!
> 
> Damage toll is going up, broke a massive Blue Dream branch, hopefully she makes it through, and a massive GSC branch is down, she got kinked so I just supported her with some green vinyl tape and a garden stake. A entire GSC got knocked over, amazingly no damage, a Qrazy Train got knocked over, also no damage. The pots were soaked, I can't believe they fell over. And the best nug on my entire Blue Dream plant smashed itself into pieces against the wall it's next too. I got them all huddled together right now, but I might just take them all in a minute here, and just call my buddy over to steam clean the carpets again.


Top heavy plants, tell tale sign of a job well done sir!!


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> FUCK YOU WIND! AT LEAST WAIT UNTIL I START FLUSHING!
> 
> Damage toll is going up, broke a massive Blue Dream branch, hopefully she makes it through, and a massive GSC branch is down, she got kinked so I just supported her with some green vinyl tape and a garden stake. A entire GSC got knocked over, amazingly no damage, a Qrazy Train got knocked over, also no damage. The pots were soaked, I can't believe they fell over. And the best nug on my entire Blue Dream plant smashed itself into pieces against the wall it's next too. I got them all huddled together right now, but I might just take them all in a minute here, and just call my buddy over to steam clean the carpets again.


i have hardwood floors here but i still cover them in painter's plastic.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 25, 2013)

LEMON KUSH





KErala Skunk (butter is it's future) 



Don't have the heart to chop the little top.


----------



## hoonry (Sep 25, 2013)

haha fuck you bad weather! everything is holding up so far - no mold despite the horrendous weather. must be because my nugs are too small heehee. now if I can get through the rain hopefully I can skate through the temps in the high 30's we get next...


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 25, 2013)

Icy mints ^^^^^


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 25, 2013)

*Here are a couple days shots of the Black Domina this is the first time growing it and it is lookin bomb its the farthest along so far.*

*The smell is just unbelievable and its so sticky im **definitely keeping this around.* 

*this one never got over watered the ones that did are around two weeks behind.*




*This last pic is of the Cherry Pie right next to the Black Domina in the same box.*


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 25, 2013)

i did black domina last two years but not this one, she is a beast and she will get you higher than all holy fuck.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 25, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2835936View attachment 2835937View attachment 2835944View attachment 2835945View attachment 2835939View attachment 2835938haha fuck you bad weather! everything is holding up so far - no mold despite the horrendous weather. must be because my nugs are too small heehee. now if I can get through the rain hopefully I can skate through the temps in the high 30's we get next...


Damn Man! Whats the dimension on those big girls? Looking like some heavy F'n BUSHES


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 25, 2013)

got some black Domina from an oc dispensary once, dark purple black nugs. it was one of the dankest, and overwhelmingly pungent strains I've ever enjoyed.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 25, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Here are a couple days shots of the Black Domina this is the first time growing it and it is lookin bomb its the farthest along so far.*
> 
> *The smell is just unbelievable and its so sticky im **definitely keeping this around.*
> 
> ...


Looking good man. I've heard good things about the cherry pie.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 25, 2013)

Some Paki Punk from Jozikins - This shit is sticky!

Bonsai mainliners for pheno hunt:
















Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 25, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Looking good man. I've heard good things about the cherry pie.



*Yea i have ran two cycles of it indoor its very short and bushy, Has a lil purple tint to it too yields pretty good also.*

*The Cherry Pie and the Black Domina are the only indicas i have the rest are sativa dom strains.*


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 25, 2013)

Purple Cracks are getting fat and floppy


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 25, 2013)

wtf is up everybody! been keepin busy gettin the dryin room ready n on top of that trimmin what broke in the rain, hadn't really wanted to take any pics cause shit got fucked up, n everybodys whole plants would put them to shame, hahaha....but I still got some nice hoes out there just a lot of wind/rain damage.....the buds r getting nice n thick, blueberry is totally purple...pretty funny I got a gdp out there n not a lick of purple but heres the blueberry purple as shit....the nights have went colder so the purple has came out on a lot of them not really the buds themselves, more of the leaves....hope everybodys doin good, keep it danky FINALLY got a jar of weed n its mad tasty.....hahahaha.......


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 26, 2013)

space queen nug!


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2013)

nice space queen. fruity fuel ?


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> nice space queen. fruity fuel ?


Yes sir very fruity! I pulled it a few days ago im patiently waiting for my bluesmerfs.blueberries. nyc sour ds. GDP, girlscout. Larry og's.og kush. Sour grape kush. Milkyway. And purpleblueberry.to finish. Im stressing hard till i pull them but thats part of the game i guess. ill post pics if im lucky enough to have them when its all said and done!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 26, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Some Paki Punk from Jozikins - This shit is sticky!
> 
> Bonsai mainliners for pheno hunt:
> 
> ...


 Hell yeah, she looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 26, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> wtf is up everybody! been keepin busy gettin the dryin room ready n on top of that trimmin what broke in the rain, hadn't really wanted to take any pics cause shit got fucked up, n everybodys whole plants would put them to shame, hahaha....but I still got some nice hoes out there just a lot of wind/rain damage.....the buds r getting nice n thick, blueberry is totally purple...pretty funny I got a gdp out there n not a lick of purple but heres the blueberry purple as shit....the nights have went colder so the purple has came out on a lot of them not really the buds themselves, more of the leaves....hope everybodys doin good, keep it danky FINALLY got a jar of weed n its mad tasty.....hahahaha.......


I'm doing about that same. Finally got all the rain damaged plants staked up and most of the ones that were broken and laying over I was able to mend and they look almost like they did before the rain storm. Probably lost about 10%. Chilly morning but supposed to get up in the 70's again today. Getting the drying room ready and some of the super grape ape are starting to purple-up. A very dank odor looms over my backyard.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 26, 2013)

hoonry said:


> View attachment 2835936View attachment 2835937View attachment 2835944View attachment 2835945View attachment 2835939View attachment 2835938haha fuck you bad weather! everything is holding up so far - no mold despite the horrendous weather. must be because my nugs are too small heehee. now if I can get through the rain hopefully I can skate through the temps in the high 30's we get next...


Beautiful!


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> FUCK YOU WIND! AT LEAST WAIT UNTIL I START FLUSHING!
> 
> Damage toll is going up, broke a massive Blue Dream branch, hopefully she makes it through, and a massive GSC branch is down, she got kinked so I just supported her with some green vinyl tape and a garden stake. A entire GSC got knocked over, amazingly no damage, a Qrazy Train got knocked over, also no damage. The pots were soaked, I can't believe they fell over. And the best nug on my entire Blue Dream plant smashed itself into pieces against the wall it's next too. I got them all huddled together right now, but I might just take them all in a minute here, and just call my buddy over to steam clean the carpets again.


Yea, after the rain, I thought my problems were over. We got some gusty wind here and it was ok to help drying the plants off but then it started to howl. I couldn't stand to go outside and watch. Luckily, it died in the evening and didn't pick up again...yet. What's next, a swarm of fuckin' locusts?


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 26, 2013)

You don't want no problems.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 26, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> LEMON KUSH
> View attachment 2835940
> View attachment 2835941
> View attachment 2835942
> ...


Nice pics man. the lemon kush looks boss with like no leaves just 
buds on there. and the silhouette of the plant on the fence is badass.

funny with your lil branch nug. i have a couple myself i dont wanna pull off.
theyre the lil branches that could haha.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2013)

Gdp..................


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

My plants main branch snapped from these fucking winds....ughhh! 

Peace
FM


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My plants main branch snapped from these fucking winds....ughhh!
> 
> Peace
> FM


 I've been staking and taping all morning dude, I feel your pain.


----------



## BlackTuna (Sep 26, 2013)

This frickin wind is testing my garden and my quick reaction thinking,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I'm taking a beating here and it ain't no fun. Staking, tying, scrambling to keep them from falling over. 

Pics later.

100lb test fishing line saving the day


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> My plants main branch snapped from these fucking winds....ughhh!
> 
> Peace
> FM


So sorry to hear that, Did they completely break or can you take em up and keep on rolling?


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 26, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Gdp..................



nice looking bud !! be really nice in a month from now ?


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Since the hard rain we got a few days ago my cheese has a nice lean to her. She has a cage around her so only to tops are doing the lean. I figured once they dried out they would be able to perk them selves back up, but nope. Here's the Question: Should I just leave them hanging low since I only have about 2 weeks to harvest, (remember they stood over 8 ft tall, now about 5ft) or should i figure some way of supporting them? The height is the problem I have with staking them. The stalk itself is very thick and strong so I'm not to worried about breaking, yet....
Thoughts?/


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Since the hard rain we got a few days ago my cheese has a nice lean to her. She has a cage around her so only to tops are doing the lean. I figured once they dried out they would be able to perk them selves back up, but nope. Here's the Question: Should I just leave them hanging low since I only have about 2 weeks to harvest, (remember they stood over 8 ft tall, now about 5ft) or should i figure some way of supporting them? The height is the problem I have with staking them. The stalk itself is very thick and strong so I'm not to worried about breaking, yet....
> Thoughts?/


I would try to support them........tie a rope around them maybe......


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 26, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Since the hard rain we got a few days ago my cheese has a nice lean to her. She has a cage around her so only to tops are doing the lean. I figured once they dried out they would be able to perk them selves back up, but nope. Here's the Question: Should I just leave them hanging low since I only have about 2 weeks to harvest, (remember they stood over 8 ft tall, now about 5ft) or should i figure some way of supporting them? The height is the problem I have with staking them. The stalk itself is very thick and strong so I'm not to worried about breaking, yet....
> Thoughts?/



i had a couple that the tops where the bottoms from leaning right to the ground on some and we left them alone and they are now half way back to normal but aren't getting any taller with them and its like nature lst lol... going to harvest them in a week or so so it doesn't hurt them from what i see as long as the branches aren't breaking


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> nice looking bud !! be really nice in a month from now ?


I know...................but all you guy's are trimming already......and I have a new trimming machine I want to try.....


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2013)

Gdp...........


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 26, 2013)

Hope is doing such a great sunny day for everyone as it is for me down here.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 26, 2013)

So my 1 topped plant yielded just over a QP in dry bud...


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Heres my droopy cheese. Enjoy..... Can't wait to harvest her... I also included a few pics of my skunk that has about 6-7 weeks to go and my raped cheese that was ripped. She has one little nug thats giving it all she has so I'm letting her ripen...lol


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> So my 1 topped plant yielded just over a QP in dry bud...





*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to MojoRison again.



*




Beautiful


----------



## TWS (Sep 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> So my 1 topped plant yielded just over a QP in dry bud...


 Very nice !


Shelby420 said:


> Heres my droopy cheese. Enjoy..... Can't wait to harvest her... I also included a few pics of my skunk that has about 6-7 weeks to go and my raped cheese that was ripped. She has one little nug thats giving it all she has so I'm letting her ripen...lol
> 
> View attachment 2836933View attachment 2836939View attachment 2836946View attachment 2836947View attachment 2836948View attachment 2836949View attachment 2836950View attachment 2836951View attachment 2836952View attachment 2836953View attachment 2836954View attachment 2836955View attachment 2836956View attachment 2836957View attachment 2836958View attachment 2836959View attachment 2836960View attachment 2836961


 looking good.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

Its fixed and will be fine...I did spend about 3 hours already tying other branches and supported her much better now. I will post some pics of her later. She is packing on weight finally.



Peace, I am loving todays weather! Wish it was like this all summer long. lol

FM


----------



## Xub420 (Sep 26, 2013)

i hate breaks..but i love a good repair! rep up FMILY


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> So my 1 topped plant yielded just over a QP in dry bud...


got to love jar season hahaha !! looks great


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> So my 1 topped plant yielded just over a QP in dry bud...


Nothing better then some fine ass bud curing and using a Paul Stanley Action Figure box.....Great shit man! FUCKING KISS RULEZ!!!!!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 26, 2013)

View attachment 2837050View attachment 2837051one by one they come down haha along ways to go for sure 6-7-plants a day and we can handle it by ourselves so far the finishing times are working out for us being staggered according to strain


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice spot for a picnic!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 26, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Heres my droopy cheese. Enjoy..... Can't wait to harvest her... I also included a few pics of my skunk that has about 6-7 weeks to go and my raped cheese that was ripped. She has one little nug thats giving it all she has so I'm letting her ripen...lol
> 
> View attachment 2836933View attachment 2836939View attachment 2836946View attachment 2836947View attachment 2836948View attachment 2836949View attachment 2836950View attachment 2836951View attachment 2836952View attachment 2836953View attachment 2836954View attachment 2836955View attachment 2836956View attachment 2836957View attachment 2836958View attachment 2836959View attachment 2836960View attachment 2836961


looks good i ned to get some of that white netting ya got there on plant . looks like it helps alot with keeping things all together


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Sep 26, 2013)

I've been swearing all summer I wasn't going to get caught up in posting a million pics. Here's one.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 26, 2013)

Weeds N' Roses


----------



## burner89 (Sep 26, 2013)

First time grower here and my girls are finishing a 4 day stretch of rain. Tell me I am making the right decision by leaving them out there. Starting tomorow there is suppose to be great weather for at least 4days. Have lost a few nice nuggs to budrot. They are only 4-5 wks into flower, hoping to go another 2 at least if would stop raining.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> looks good i ned to get some of that white netting ya got there on plant . looks like it helps alot with keeping things all together


You can get it at Home Depot for about 4$ each, 5x8 net trellis. Between those for the top and the metal cage they are pretty well supported. the metal cages are cement wire mesh they sell at home depot as well. 4x8 sheets or a roll of 100'


----------



## be ez (Sep 26, 2013)

Checked my ladys today, think they're good for another 2 weeks or so


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 26, 2013)

My Wax Project is almost near and packing some weight....


----------



## substitution (Sep 26, 2013)

Shoutout to doublejj for sharing the carport greenhouse idea. Has proven especially beneficial with the recent rains. First try has exceeded our wildest expectations. 



Next year, I'm going to either start later and/or do fewer plants. And trellis netting is a must. The remesh cages work great for inner support, but as the buds get heavy, the branches still want to lean and it's a pain to try and tie them up.

I can barely get in there and it's getting messy. Worst case scenario, got a shitton of popcorn for hash. I guess this is what you call a "high quality problem". 



Most of the strains in my tent are still at least a few weeks away from being perfect. Some of the sativa leaning stuff looks like it could take 4-6 easy.

But I have a little issue:

The property manager wants to do a walkthrough in about two weeks. This is too early for me to think about pulling some of the plants, OG, Chem and Diesel stuff plus one Haze. Otherwise, I'd just chop a bit early and call it good.

I don't worry about eviction; there's nothing illegal or hazardous about what I'm doing. No complaints from neighbors. It's screened in so it's not out in the open. It's not visible from anywhere on the street. But I'm certain that if one of them had a carport greenhouse that smells like mine, it would be very obvious.

So my neighbors already know this exists, and I haven't had any problems.

I was concerned about having the entire staff of that property management company knowing, because I'm sure the inspector will tell them and it will get around the office.

A few pages back, I read about someone scaring off an intruder, and it got me thinking. In that case, they obviously know where there's a big grow (mine's far more modest, fwiw). So that person and all their friends know exactly where it is. From year to year, this means more and more people could know where veteran farmers are doing their outdoor, and this doesn't seem to be a huge issue.

So my thinking is, be nice when they come and if they ask, respectfully let them know I'll be taking it down once it's ready but other than that they can fck off. Might even ask that they keep it hushed, because that will be the best way we can keep moving forward with what has to this point been a win-win.

*Anyone here had to deal with an inspection at a time when they couldn't move or chop their plants*


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 26, 2013)

trimming that sliver l.a.2 hours latertrimming aint no jokewhats left peace.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Well my 8 camera DVR system showed up, BUT the damn DRV isn't working right... Bah...


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 26, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Gdp...........


Looking nice jj How much longer would you say on the gdp my buds look just like that?


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 26, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I know...................but all you guy's are trimming already......and I have a new trimming machine I want to try.....


Lol, bring it on down, I'll test it out for you.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Looking nice jj How much longer would you say on the gdp my buds look just like that?


3-4 weeks.........


----------



## doublejj (Sep 26, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Well my 8 camera DVR system showed up, BUT the damn DRV isn't working right... Bah...


DAMN it.........will they replace it?


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 26, 2013)

doublejj said:


> DAMN it.........will they replace it?



Ok well It works, Turns out if you get a Zmodo DVR the way it is shipped will not show anything but the video on a monitor by default. After 30 min on hold waiting for a tech to tell me to hold rew button for 5 sec fixed everything. Why couldn't they put this in their manual??? So every things all good and tomorrow I will be running cable playing in the attic.


----------



## 420mon (Sep 26, 2013)

This is my fluff from the bottom of the plant after chopping off the top colas, fattenning up and turning purple, mon chopped the tops about 3 weeks ago......this one is late outdoor light dep blockhead, will take the rest of the fluff tmw morning, shd be a bout a qp thst mon wuldnt have got had he chpped the whole plant.

View attachment 2837457


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 26, 2013)

LOL Mon your avatar is disturbing to say the least. Nice bud shot tho..


----------



## Mohican (Sep 26, 2013)

Picked up a vintage "match holder" from the '60s at a garage sale a few years ago. Just found it while searching for my keys 












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## jaydub13 (Sep 26, 2013)

That thing needs a few wraps of leather, some green and purple beads and feathers!! Cool find, Mo!


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Sep 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> So my 1 topped plant yielded just over a QP in dry bud...


very sweet! can't wait to get to that stage of the game.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 27, 2013)

Between all the moisture in the ground around here, along with sunny 80 degree days and 50 degree nights, it's been like this pic I snapped on the morning commute to the garden:



I've been fighting mold anyway for he past 3 weeks and have already chopped one Critical early and was trying to let this other, better on mold but not perfect pheno go until she was ripe AF and turning lighter and lighter green, but I'm still cutting out bits of mold here and there. 

View attachment 2837916View attachment 2837917

That's about as good of a trich closeup as I can take and I'm seeing a mix of cloudy and clear, but no ambers. Today and tomorrow are killer, sunny and low 80s, but then Sunday through midday Monday looks like it's gonna be a wet mess. If a fella could get past that, the long range forecast looks like 80 and sunny for a full week. I guess I'd like to hear some opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 27, 2013)

420mon said:


> This is my fluff from the bottom of the plant after chopping off the top colas, fattenning up and turning purple, mon chopped the tops about 3 weeks ago......this one is late outdoor light dep blockhead, will take the rest of the fluff tmw morning, shd be a bout a qp thst mon wuldnt have got had he chpped the whole plant.
> 
> View attachment 2837457


Badass Mon!


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 27, 2013)

Vortex is loving this new diffused light!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 27, 2013)

-well here's the first getaway strain we cut it's done and is nice hard buds very sticky and smells like lemonade fruity citrus.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the likes, the six jars hold 20g ea.

Last year when I used the jars some of the weed turned brown instead of staying green, where did I go wrong? {don't want it to happen again}.

Dried too quickly or nutrient problem during flowering?


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 27, 2013)

Trying to reach the finish line!! Fighting cold temps past few days and tonight and tomorrow night Temps expected to drop to 32 degrees. I will post these same strains of an indoor grow on Jogros Williams Wonder grow journal. Drop by and take a look!


----------



## 420mon (Sep 27, 2013)

Cured weed can turn yellowish, brownish, nothing wrong with it, the deep green is what taste harsh and hay taste etc....did it lose flavor or taste great? Mon wouldn't worry about it unless it was an awful brown like dirtweed. In fact mon has some strawberry cough that has a yellow tinge color to it, greenish/yellow....it smells and taste fire tho so mon aint worried.

Mon will try to get some pics of the ladies in the greenhouse, man those bitches are saggin hard even tho they tied up good. Mon was tyin up more cuz these bluedreams are monsters and they hangin everywhere, sour d is a beast too.

Lost a bud the other day to the storm, just 1 bud, smoked it last night OMG it was soooooo tasty.....bluedream yum cant wait til it is really done, that tasty piece was not even done yet it was so sweet and had taste til the joint was gone.


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 27, 2013)

My apologies..I am still figuring out how to upload pics....

Bear


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

420mon said:


> Cured weed can turn yellowish, brownish, nothing wrong with it, the deep green is what taste harsh and hay taste etc....did it lose flavor or taste great? Mon wouldn't worry about it unless it was an awful brown like dirtweed. In fact mon has some strawberry cough that has a yellow tinge color to it, greenish/yellow....it smells and taste fire tho so mon aint worried.


Everything that could go wrong did, smelled of wet hay, tasted like brick mixed with shit and left you feeling ill...not to mention it would take about 5g to give you a buzz...the only redeeming feature was it became a seed bank for the future.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> So my 1 topped plant yielded just over a QP in dry bud...


thats awesome Mojo, enjoy the fruits of your labor my man. hey can u post a pic of the plant that produced this? tryna gage
what im gonna get from my ladies. i have an idea obv but its been a yr since my last harvest and im rusty lol

or anyone who already has there dried amount can you post the dried amount weight and the pic of the plant?
im hoping my 2 7+ footers are 1 LB'ers but that could be optimistic. my first 7 footer is getting yanked in 10 days
so ill know soon enough lol im 90 % the 2 plants im pulling in 10 days @ that pt will be in their 9th week
so theyre good to go. hairs turning brown/orange and inverting. i looked @ the trichs with the 100x scope my friend let me borrow
but im a newbie @ telling harvest by trich. im more of a touch and sight kind of harvester. but i wanna test the trich method.
another weekend coming up in the tent  its all good @ least ik my shit is there in the morning. 

PEAK RIPPER SEASON guys be safe out there. protect whats urs. cuz its almost time to smoke whats urs  lol


----------



## Trippy Stix (Sep 27, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> or anyone who already has there dried amount can you post the dried amount weight and the pic of the plant?


first guerilla, 14.48oz from first two, 18.60oz from last four, last pic chopped by cops ....R.I.P.....


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't have a single shot showing the whole plant but the one that I've have in jars right now was FIMmed once and produced three main colas, with the secondary branches all having large tipped colas.

Three tops looking like this






Secondary tips looking like this


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 27, 2013)

Thx mojo and trippy stix. Trippy, nice pics and plants man and sry to hear the last 2 got cut. but ur post was kinda hard to follow
for what i was looking for.

Like post a Pic of a whole plant and the dried amount u got from that individiual plant. it seems like u were adding combined weights of 2 plants
and the pics werent in any order. again sick ass grow and looks like u got plenty of meds from it. just didnt effectively answer my question lol


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 27, 2013)

Trippy Stix said:


> first guerilla, 14.48oz from first two, 18.60oz from last four, last pic chopped by cops ....R.I.P.....


too bad about them fucking po-po low life fucks !!


----------



## Trippy Stix (Sep 27, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Thx mojo and trippy stix. Trippy, nice pics and plants man and sry to hear the last 2 got cut. but ur post was kinda hard to follow
> for what i was looking for.
> 
> Like post a Pic of a whole plant and the dried amount u got from that individiual plant. it seems like u were adding combined weights of 2 plants
> and the pics werent in any order. again sick ass grow and looks like u got plenty of meds from it. just didnt effectively answer my question lol


 don't really have any pic of single plant man... if first pic got 14.4oz then u figure it has to be around 7oz each, since the one on left is a tad bigger i'd say left one 8oz right 6.5oz by good guessin , they weren't full bloom either so yeah idk lol just wait till their done hangin so u don't expect more than u should


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 27, 2013)

damn trippy. those are some monsters in the first 2 pics. 14 between the 2? 
do you know how tall and wide by chance? and how long into flower?
cuz i got a 7 footer the looks pretty similar and gonna yank in week 9 and hoping
for a an lb but with u getting 14 from both maybe not lol maybe more like 10-12 oz 
but ill know soon and keep ya posted lol


----------



## Trippy Stix (Sep 27, 2013)

idk they were very prematurely cut due to a lot of bud rot, i'd say 3-4 weeks early. probably lost 1-2oz from rot from the both as well. should have pulled like 20oz from the both. btw the pics are plants/harvest plants/harvest


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks for all the likes, the six jars hold 20g ea.
> 
> Last year when I used the jars some of the weed turned brown instead of staying green, where did I go wrong? {don't want it to happen again}.
> 
> Dried too quickly or nutrient problem during flowering?


Whats up with the KISS action figure, post some pics of them!!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 27, 2013)

Got those pics up of those same strains I posted this morning growing outdoors. If ya'll want to take a look at them growing in a indoor grow you can see them on Jogro's journal.." Grow report: Sickmeds Williams Wonder

Bear


----------



## RainyMorning (Sep 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks for all the likes, the six jars hold 20g ea.
> 
> Last year when I used the jars some of the weed turned brown instead of staying green, where did I go wrong? {don't want it to happen again}.
> 
> Dried too quickly or nutrient problem during flowering?


ive been told the color will stay better if dried at a cool temp like 60. I might guess this would extend to curing. Are you drying somewhere warm?


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 27, 2013)

Lil sample nug never hurt nobody lol
Just took a look @ the ladies and man those 2 might not even need 10 more days I may yank them this Sunday or Monday night cuz there looking pretty ripe


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Whats up with the KISS action figure, post some pics of them!!!!


I have some collectables, the KISS & Metallica are stage sets done by McFarlane toys


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

RainyMorning said:


> ive been told the color will stay better if dried at a cool temp like 60. I might guess this would extend to curing. Are you drying somewhere warm?


My monitor says that the humidity varies between 40%-54% and the temps vary from 66F and 84F.


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 27, 2013)

RainyMorning said:


> ive been told the color will stay better if dried at a cool temp like 60. I might guess this would extend to curing. Are you drying somewhere warm?


I've been in charge of drying and curing out 100+ lbs at a time (greenhouse coastal mendo cabin drying  ) and from my experience the browning or yellowing during a cure has to do with sealing the bags/jars for too long WITHOUT being BONE DRY. Most peeps don't understand but rarely does everyone get their weight off asap, most don't even want to until after christmas when prices start to go back up. Therefore growers with weight will make some lbs "market ready", and the bulk of the weight gets the proper dry and SLOW cure (65-70', 50-55% humidity here in CO) except you keep burping until completely bone dry, so dry that if you mishandled it it could crumble and powder. 

This is why cured bud turns yellow/brown. As I've said before it takes mastering the drying and curing process to get these results. My market specifically would pay 2/lb on yellow herb no matter how dank as it would be considered "outdoor" with a medium quality dry/cure. If you got the green green but grew, flushed, dried, and cured properly, AND you learn to rehydrate you'll get Indoor prices cause it don't look like you dried/cured it in the forest!


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 27, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> I have some collectables, the KISS & Metallica are stage sets done by McFarlane toys


FUCK man, with SOUND and FLASHING LIGHT? How do you NOT open that and play with it?


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 27, 2013)

done trimming the sliver l.a. need go buy some jarsi only lost a few buds to caterpillarspeace.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> FUCK man, with SOUND and FLASHING LIGHT? How do you NOT open that and play with it?


Oh I've had them out of the box and had them set up with my others, just packed them up when I moved and haven't unpacked them.

My others:


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 27, 2013)

very nice !! what strain is that ??


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 27, 2013)

silver l.a.


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 27, 2013)

So our forecast called for rain late tonight and I rigged a 15x11ft tarp to cover my side garden. But woke up this morning soaked by rain that showed up a day early, BEFORE I got to rig the tarp OVER the side garden....

With 3-4 wks left and the supposed upcoming wks of 65f+ days I'm gonna rig the tarp and finish em hard...

Current Boulder County weather is 46f` and it's "misting"!!!

Though you'd never know with a roof on the greenhouse, what a mental relief that has been! FUNNY to look back and think about the seasons of hard work to get to this point yet the hardest part has yet to come. Indoor, greenhouse and outdoor harvest bang bang bang it out! What else can ya do don't wanna be a lazy grower gotta get paid! 
You guys wouldn't believe the stories I've heard of this seasons crop-trocities here on the front range as well as western slope!
Peeps are talking like it's gonna be a dry season or something cause EVERYONE is losing big %'s based on mold and our seemingly short season! 
Hope everyone stays safe and dry! 
Keep on your game and your harvest will reward you!


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 27, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> So our forecast called for rain late tonight and I rigged a 15x11ft tarp to cover my side garden. But woke up this morning soaked by rain that showed up a day early, BEFORE I got to rig the tarp OVER the side garden....
> View attachment 2838258View attachment 2838264
> With 3-4 wks left and the supposed upcoming wks of 65f+ days I'm gonna rig the tarp and finish em hard...
> 
> ...



keep the babies covered from the rain they look great can't have any fuck ups now lol... i bet that wet weather ya had sure did screw up things with local growers i just went thru there and thought about how much bud i was driving by going down out the hills from denver across real pretty country up there


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks brother I'm shaking em 4-5 times a day with the wet weather. As soon as I see dry ground I'll know it's warm enough to tarp off without having to keep some fans on em. The greenhouse is loving life, next year I see many carports in my future! 

There is mad weed out here and SO much of the big MMED MMJ greenhouses are located in Boulder and surrounding counties.
I've heard of entire greenhouse washouts based on building on the swamps/flood plains! I've heard of widespread premature harvest due to improper greenhouse build-out/lack of ventilation leading to soaring humidity in last 4 wks bloom! 
I've even recently witnessed large scale (minimum 50+ lights or 30x90ft greenhouses) indoor and outdoor/greenhouse dryroom issues leading to molded product and flash drying basically an all out weed war hell to STOP the MOLD and STILL SELL the PRODUCT! 
I was "consulting" as to how to stop the mold so now they have a couple Ozoninators recirculating air in the dry rooms holding 50-100lbs of premature synthetically grown outdoor! 
WATCH OUT COLORADO THERE'S GONNA BE SOME SAD WEED COMING YOUR WAY ON THE DISPENSARY LEVEL!


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Sep 27, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> So our forecast called for rain late tonight and I rigged a 15x11ft tarp to cover my side garden. But woke up this morning soaked by rain that showed up a day early, BEFORE I got to rig the tarp OVER the side garden....
> View attachment 2838258View attachment 2838264
> With 3-4 wks left and the supposed upcoming wks of 65f+ days I'm gonna rig the tarp and finish em hard...
> 
> ...


 keep dry my friend, flipping cold today, frost warning out for tonight, might have to move ours in the garage again. Here is a shot from our first outdoor harvest. Happy trimming everyone!


----------



## hexthat (Sep 27, 2013)

Purple Kush

Lemon Larry OG

Lemon Larry OG's daughter


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 27, 2013)

Decided to throw the tarp up asap, thanks Getaway

Also looking good Raeofsun13!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Thanks brother I'm shaking em 4-5 times a day with the wet weather. As soon as I see dry ground I'll know it's warm enough to tarp off without having to keep some fans on em. The greenhouse is loving life, next year I see many carports in my future!
> 
> There is mad weed out here and SO much of the big MMED MMJ greenhouses are located in Boulder and surrounding counties.
> I've heard of entire greenhouse washouts based on building on the swamps/flood plains! I've heard of widespread premature harvest due to improper greenhouse build-out/lack of ventilation leading to soaring humidity in last 4 wks bloom!
> ...


Craigslist carport frame....http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/spo/4061435461.html


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 27, 2013)

substitution said:


> *Anyone here had to deal with an inspection at a time when they couldn't move or chop their plants*


the first year i grew outside they came and did an inspection around early september.

i took everything not planted in the ground, put it in a uhaul, and parked it a ways away.

i closed up the greenhouse and prayed.

they noticed it on the walk through but didn't say anything. they haven't done an annual inspection since.

i got lucky though.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 27, 2013)

^^^
Similar scenario but not really, since I've started growing and being limited to a very tiny area, my plants sit next to the walkway that leads to my gas meter. The guy has never said a word he just comes in and takes the reading and then leaves. I know he sees them for there is no getting around it, for the first year I was a complete mess thinking that anytime things were going to change and not for the better. 
Thinking he either puffs himself or doesn't care {knows better} and this year was no better with the construction crew working for 3.5mths on the streets around me, they even had lunch breaks on my property and there's no way in hell you could miss 3 7ft plants.
So with the harvest I've gotten not only higher but my hair has gotten greyer as well.

Changes are coming for next year


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2013)

A couple of years ago my neighbors next door, had a new roof put on, not long after I planted all my plants into 100gl smart pots. This is all the roofing crew could see..............


----------



## Mohican (Sep 27, 2013)

I remember that grow! Didn't you have plants poking out of the top?


----------



## doublejj (Sep 27, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I remember that grow! Didn't you have plants poking out of the top?


Yeah, but only for a few weeks, long after the roof was done......lol


----------



## garlictrain (Sep 27, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Craigslist carport frame....http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/spo/4061435461.html


They sold it this morning....

Was looking a wk ago and there were not any for under $900!!! Of course could hold up to CO snow... Thanks for looking out DJJ!


----------



## Grobda (Sep 27, 2013)

And to provide some positive vibes to fight my crappy fungus thread (so happy the plant was well away from the main garden!)...

Bagseed purps:

View attachment 2838411

Kandy Kush, this cola is close to a foot long

View attachment 2838412View attachment 2838413

Harlequin

View attachment 2838414View attachment 2838415

The deck doing what it's doing

View attachment 2838416

I have to admit I am terrified of any fungus issues on the deck, as I work 12 hour days 4 days a week and my wife is busy running the coffee shop we just bought we can't give the girls the attention they deserve  I wish I could speed up the flowering cycle!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 27, 2013)

Finally a little reaping for all the sowing ... Work hard and play hard homies. [video=youtube_share;agAJovPLjbI]http://youtu.be/agAJovPLjbI[/video]


----------



## jbrown3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yo! Do any of you guys know if I can bring a indoor male plant that was in 12/12 for 4 days outside right now and get pollen from it eventually or is it too late? Ahah


----------



## OZAK47 (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 27, 2013)

Well I spend half the day running cable and installing 4 cameras so my girls are now under constant supervision. I also harvested some of the smaller nuggs on the cheese that where done. Will post pics once I can move again... 6'2 guy in attic thats 4ft with No room.. not good for the bad back. So time to medicate and relax. Stay safe tonight all. 

Great pics all.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2013)

OZAK47 said:


> View attachment 2838788View attachment 2838789View attachment 2838790View attachment 2838791View attachment 2838792View attachment 2838793View attachment 2838794View attachment 2838796View attachment 2838797View attachment 2838798View attachment 2838799View attachment 2838800View attachment 2838801View attachment 2838802View attachment 2838803View attachment 2838804View attachment 2838805View attachment 2838806View attachment 2838807View attachment 2838808View attachment 2838809View attachment 2838810View attachment 2838811View attachment 2838812


Looks like someones hard work is finally paying off. How good does it feel to harvest your first grow of dank-ass flowers?


----------



## TWS (Sep 28, 2013)

Like a Petunia in a daisy field .


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2013)

Gonna be a long night...


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2013)

No moon out tonight. Not super worried. At least it's not below 50 again tonight. Fucking spider mites on my indoor again. I'm chopping them tomorrow.

EDIT: Have a good question, how long does it take to kill pests in nearly a 100% CO2 environment? I don't remember if it takes 4 hours to kill them or the plants, lol. I'm going to stick all my clones and moms in a big ass bag and inflate it with CO2 and be done with these mites once and for all after flowers have been chopped down.

Since I'm chopping flower tomorrow I'll just be sticking all the chopped buds in a bag of pure CO2, and I can leave them for a week if I wanted because the plant is already dead. It's also a great way to get wet green plant matter to stay for a very very very very long time if you wan't to put off dry/cure, or even ship cuts.... Not that I recommend that, that'd be illegal  ....outside medi states at least.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 28, 2013)

day 5 of trimming coming to an end after this next plant (light dep gals kept molding after going indoors, so they are all getting chopped).

only 25 more days or so to go.

i have seriously contemplated taking this entire harvest and chucking it in my cornfield and heading to cali since my new indoor is doing so well. i sleep on a cot in the bathroom since my bedroom is taken up by hanging plants. all the little bugs that are fleeing my drying plants are making me itchy as shit.*

this is truly harvest hell. never again. exclusively light dep from now on.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> day 5 of trimming coming to an end after this next plant (light dep gals kept molding after going indoors, so they are all getting chopped).
> 
> only 25 more days or so to go.
> 
> ...


If I had the greenhouse, light dep is all I'd ever do. But you know that you will never be able to resist growing cheap low-maintenance buds in the outdoor season!

If you want to stop the aging process, loosely pack buds into a large bag and fill with CO2, as long as they aren't squished together and the CO2 can freely circulate, you can stop those buds in time for a few weeks. When you pull them out, it'll still be like you chopped them yesterday. Mold and insects cannot survive a pure CO2 environment. I've seen powdery mildew disappear entirely off of treated plants using this method.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2013)

anyone got any electric larry land seeds im desperate for em lol....

really though garden boss stop making moneys n start tacking pickys lol

tws whats going on?

jozkins weres the indoor grow picks n outdoor harvest n if ive missed it all ....bollox!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> anyone got any electric larry land seeds im desperate for em lol....
> 
> really though garden boss stop making moneys n start tacking pickys lol
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-474.html#post9622034
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-518.html#post9643022
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/641948-open-show-tell-outdoors-2013-a-517.html#post9642905

Outdoor harvests.

Indoor never gets many pictures because I don't have a great camera, and I'm always to lazy to take pics during lights off. Besides, everything has mite damage on it now, and I hate to show off my fuck ups, lol.

And as far as Electric Larry goes, I haven't seen any, but somewhere on Cannazon or Breedbay I saw these awesome Larry x Lotus or something like that, I'll try to find the link if I don't fall asleep sitting here.

EDIT: Can't find it, too tired, lol. I'll let you know if I remember tomorrow, I have to wake up in like 6.5 hours, so I'm going to toast one more and do some dreaming.


----------



## OZAK47 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks to all the support, i was able to complete this outdoor grow, due to mold and reapers i had to harvest week early but i still have 4 more girls ready in 2 weeks, and NE weather is some cold, the girls are going pinkish to red or purple.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Between all the moisture in the ground around here, along with sunny 80 degree days and 50 degree nights, it's been like this pic I snapped on the morning commute to the garden:
> 
> View attachment 2837910
> 
> ...


I guess what I was asking is what would you do here? Showers and tstorms are gonna roll in early tomorrow morning and continue into Monday morning, then good weather for a week. She's tied up pretty good, but I hate to put her through all the normal foggy moisture tomorrow night, then rain all day and wet AF again all night. Damn it.


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 28, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> I guess what I was asking is what would you do here? Showers and tstorms are gonna roll in early tomorrow morning and continue into Monday morning, then good weather for a week. She's tied up pretty good, but I hate to put her through all the normal foggy moisture tomorrow night, then rain all day and wet AF again all night. Damn it.


no chance of a temp shelter for them? just to keep them out the rain?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> I guess what I was asking is what would you do here? Showers and tstorms are gonna roll in early tomorrow morning and continue into Monday morning, then good weather for a week. She's tied up pretty good, but I hate to put her through all the normal foggy moisture tomorrow night, then rain all day and wet AF again all night. Damn it.


Here's mine this morning..
you can see my cover that keeps the ladys happy!!

[video=youtube_share;72ZOZFSw2b4]http://youtu.be/72ZOZFSw2b4[/video]


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> no chance of a temp shelter for them? just to keep them out the rain?


Nope, besides, the air is gonna be saturated. Anywhoo, I'm gonna ride it out and reassess Monday I guess. She's sticky and potent already, but if she's gonna get a lot better and heavier, I want to leave her. I've never grew this strain and hate to leave her in the shit if she's about finished. Million $ fuck n question, I know.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 28, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Nope, besides, the air is gonna be saturated. Anywhoo, I'm gonna ride it out and reassess Monday I guess. She's sticky and potent already, but if she's gonna get a lot better and heavier, I want to leave her. I've never grew this strain and hate to leave her in the shit if she's about finished. Million $ fuck n question, I know.


mold vs. gain is the question good luck with that headache


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 28, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Thanks for all the likes, the six jars hold 20g ea.
> 
> Last year when I used the jars some of the weed turned brown instead of staying green, where did I go wrong? {don't want it to happen again}.
> 
> Dried too quickly or nutrient problem during flowering?


\

Usually occurs when not stored or dried properly. You must keep in complete darkness, or the closest you can come to.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Here's mine this morning..
> you can see my cover that keeps the ladys happy!!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;72ZOZFSw2b4]http://youtu.be/72ZOZFSw2b4[/video]


They are looking awesome, dirt. They look very happy under that roof. With luck, I hope to taste a little of that.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

Different strains cure different colors Brown or Green with or without purple.
Storing in the light and too hot will over time brings down the potency degrades the THC...


----------



## 420mon (Sep 28, 2013)

So mon lady is lookin out our back window this morning and there was a dude dressed in camo looking into my property with binoculars hiding in the hills and trees. Mon went and opened the blinds and he looked right at mon and then tried to hide behind a tree. Got mon shotgun and walked out there and another guy who mon didn't see laying low in the dead grass also decked in camo got up and started running. Both took off up the hill, mon on HIGH ALERT.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 28, 2013)

So I harvest this one like 2 weeks before thought. Tis done, fat n' sticky



Fucking closet is the worst though.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 28, 2013)

420mon said:


> So mon lady is lookin out our back window this morning and there was a dude dressed in camo looking into my property with binoculars hiding in the hills and trees. Mon went and opened the blinds and he looked right at mon and then tried to hide behind a tree. Got mon shotgun and walked out there and another guy who mon didn't see laying low in the dead grass also decked in camo got up and started running. Both took off up the hill, mon on HIGH ALERT.


If you use a gun to protect your Marijuana it's a Felony in the USA be carful of who mon point it at..


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 28, 2013)

420mon said:


> So mon lady is lookin out our back window this morning and there was a dude dressed in camo looking into my property with binoculars hiding in the hills and trees. Mon went and opened the blinds and he looked right at mon and then tried to hide behind a tree. Got mon shotgun and walked out there and another guy who mon didn't see laying low in the dead grass also decked in camo got up and started running. Both took off up the hill, mon on HIGH ALERT.


That sucks man. Stay safe. Don't let them have a gram.


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> If you use a gun to protect your Marijuana it's a Felony in the USA be carful of who you point it at..


In KY you would be protecting your property, due to our kick-ass "Castle-doctrine" which recognizes the land surrounding your home as your castle. On the other hand, they'd turn around and sentence you for the weed like you murdered somebody, with some of the most archaic marijuana laws in the world. Think about that for a minute.


----------



## 420mon (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> If you use a gun to protect your Marijuana it's a Felony in the USA be carful of who you point it at..


Its to protect mon, not marijuana.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 28, 2013)

420mon said:


> So mon lady is lookin out our back window this morning and there was a dude dressed in camo looking into my property with binoculars hiding in the hills and trees. Mon went and opened the blinds and he looked right at mon and then tried to hide behind a tree. Got mon shotgun and walked out there and another guy who mon didn't see laying low in the dead grass also decked in camo got up and started running. Both took off up the hill, mon on HIGH ALERT.


Time to get your all black gear on, and hide out in the dark. This is predator vs pray time now, just hope it aint the feds.


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 28, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Time to get your all black gear on, and hide out in the dark. This is predator vs prey, just hope it aint the feds.


I don't think the Feds would run away like that.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 28, 2013)

this is the later pheno of our money makah strain its still has nice buds just a later pheno the jamaciam lambsbread pheno is great but i like this pheno also


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 28, 2013)

unclebuck said:


> day 5 of trimming coming to an end after this next plant (light dep gals kept molding after going indoors, so they are all getting chopped).
> 
> Only 25 more days or so to go.
> 
> ...



lmao....ugh!


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Different strains cure different colors Brown or Green with or without purple.
> Storing in the light and too hot will over time brings down the potency degrades the THC...



Nice tour of the grow Mr Dirt!!! I can almost tase those cookies!!

Bear


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 28, 2013)

420mon said:


> Its to protect mon, not marijuana.


I would have popped off a warning shot, which is the very reason I no longer own firearms.

To All> Since I cannot attend the BBQ due to winter grow:

I just want to take moment to thank all of you for making me a better grower, your sharing throughout the summer has served to educate me...particularly TWS. I need a new house, with a proper backyard I can utilize for outdoor runs. There are only so many wetlands I can use, most of which have been ruined in the "name of progress"...plus it's a real challenge when you are unable to care for ladies as I do on indoor grows.

Cheers!


----------



## 420mon (Sep 28, 2013)

Mon didn't point or fire any warning shots, mon does not fire warning shots. Mon just walked out to talk to them and see why he was looking into my property. Time to pull the RV next to greenhouse and some late night slayer & Metallica with a few spotlights, some late night ufo watching, complete with my own binoculars, laser pointers, etc...


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 28, 2013)

did someone say resin ????lol...


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 2839355did someone say resin ????lol...


This is a good example of why I use rubber gloves. It will take forever to get that cleaned off & the smell to go away. With gloves i can have clean hands in seconds, if the phone rings or someone comes to the door........I'll never look like that again.......I'll bring a box of gloves to the BBQ getaway, what we don't use handling food, you can take home lol...........


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 28, 2013)

doublejj said:


> This is a good example of why I use rubber gloves. It will take forever to get that cleaned off & the smell to go away. With gloves i can have clean hands in seconds, if the phone rings or someone comes to the door........I'll never look like that again.......I'll bring a box of gloves to the BBQ getaway, what we don't use handling food, you can take home lol...........



we keep a can of acetone handy


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

Charras! It is a pain to have sticky hands but we all need to do it once just to have those memories and, if we are lucky, those pictures 

I have switched to nitrile gloves and I have found that they fit my giant hands better than latex and my hands don't sweat.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Charras! It is a pain to have sticky hands but we all need to do it once just to have those memories and, if we are lucky, those pictures
> 
> I have switched to nitrile gloves and I have found that they fit my giant hands better than latex and my hands don't sweat.


Quick question, would you grow Malawi gold again, or opt for a different sativa dom?.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

That's me - I think 

I have many more I would like to try. I had over ten Malawi crosses growing this year but I culled them all except 1 and it turned out male so it is gone too. I did end up with a Malawi by accident though. Apparently I stuck a tip from topping in a container outside and it is going strong:





The Malawi ice water hash I made last year smells just like chocolate. It effects are very speedy for the first half hour and then it settles in to a happy buzz. As you can see it is on a whole different flowering schedule than the hybrids. So that is a concern. I really want to try some Thai and Panama IBL Landrace strains also. I have some Swazi that was gifted to me from a RIU grower.

The Paki Punch is a strain I am growing in search of the original Hindu Kush strain. The seed thread in my signature has a link to a Kush strain that is three generations old and the seeds do look like the Kush seeds I had in the early '80s.

I am continuing with the Mulanje to see what it is like. I have had mixed reviews from last year while the Malawi was very popular.

I can't wait to see how the MuMoBG finishes. It is such a different structure from the Malawi and Mulanje. It was also light deprived back in July to try and trigger flowering. Unlike the Mulanje that revegged when I stopped the light dep, the MuMo kept flowering. So I have high hopes for the MuMo reaching the end before the weather turns. It is 90 degrees today with 0% humidity outside. My drying room feels so good with the perfect temp and humidity 

All of the plants outside are looking great - there was no dew this morning 

I will get some pictures of the sparkle. It is like they have increased resin production to deal with the heat!


I hope I answered your question 


Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

Here is the Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold #1 Mainlined and revegged:






Here is the Mulanje #2 in the compost pile with a composted melon seed growing out next to it 











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I have many more I would like to try. I had over ten Malawi crosses growing this year but I culled them all except 1 and it turned out male so it is gone too. I did end up with a Malawi by accident though. Apparently I stuck a tip from topping in a container outside and it is going strong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have the Malawi beans here from Sannie, so had to ask. I noticed that the native farmers in Malawi actually cure using banana peels...then they bury it.

I have yet to try this, but sounds like banana peels would make for a good cure.

TY for info.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> we keep a can of acetone handy


acetone is: flammable, has toxic fumes, & is poison!.......rubber gloves?....not so much.....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

Did you see what it looks like when they open the banana leaves? Looks like brick weed 

I actually bought some banana leaves to try this. I never did and I ended up throwing the leaves in the compost pile


----------



## northeastmarco (Sep 28, 2013)

blue widow


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 28, 2013)

doublejj said:


> acetone is: flammable, has toxic fumes, & is poison!.......rubber gloves?....not so much.....


Used to use this stuff for creating textures on foam building shapes with a hopper gun, nasty shit.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Did you see what it looks like when they open the banana leaves? Looks like brick weed
> 
> I actually bought some banana leaves to try this. I never did and I ended up throwing the leaves in the compost pile


You must have watched the same strain hunters vid:

[video=youtube;89RH475eZYc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89RH475eZYc[/video]

Question for all, is this company a victim of bad marketing through distributors?...always wondered b/c I've seen mixed reviews on their genetics.


----------



## HTP (Sep 28, 2013)

Good job this year guys!


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 28, 2013)

*You can use vegetable oil to get the sticky off your hands works great and is not toxic and great for your skin lol.*


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Sep 28, 2013)

Run your fingers through your hair. The oils on your hairs make your fingers not sticky anymore. It's crazy.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *You can use vegetable oil to get the sticky off your hands works great and is not toxic and great for your skin lol.*


I use nitrile gloves for my hands & use PAM to clean scissors.......


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2013)

420mon said:


> So mon lady is lookin out our back window this morning and there was a dude dressed in camo looking into my property with binoculars hiding in the hills and trees. Mon went and opened the blinds and he looked right at mon and then tried to hide behind a tree. Got mon shotgun and walked out there and another guy who mon didn't see laying low in the dead grass also decked in camo got up and started running. Both took off up the hill, mon on HIGH ALERT.


Sucks dude. Stay on them, don't let them advance a single inch.



dirtsurfr said:


> If you use a gun to protect your Marijuana it's a Felony in the USA be carful of who mon point it at..


This is why we bury bodies, lol.


----------



## Mohican (Sep 28, 2013)

WD-40 is great for cleaning scissors and it is food safe. Purell works pretty well for getting rid of the sticky hands (contains alcohol).

Our bodies make acetone. It is one of the most widely used solvents in organic chemistry. It is amazing for cleaning glass pipes  It will dry out your hands pretty badly.

Nitrile gloves are the standard here at all of the dispensaries. The black gloves are very popular - mine are blue from Orchard Hardware.


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 28, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> If you use a gun to protect your Marijuana it's a Felony in the USA be carful of who mon point it at..



*If i have read most post right i have not read that anyone of us have ran out of the house shooting.

I keep my gun because of the amount of product i have and what other ppl will do to take it, best believe i stay strapped all the time.

Like others have said not to protect my plants to protect me when i go out to confront whoever is outside.

In the end if i do shoot someone it will be all legal like lol.

This is all IMO.
*


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2013)

it's not murder if there is no body


----------



## fumble (Sep 28, 2013)

I use food service gloves from Cash & Carry. Hardly anything sticks to them


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

Something too remember when you think about using a gun........... It does not matter how justified YOU believe you were, it's truly, how justified will a jury of 12 of the most liberal people you could ever imagine, think you were?!


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

fumble said:


> it's not murder if there is no body


I could tell you some stories........................


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 28, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Something too remember when you think about using a gun........... It does not matter how justified YOU believe you were, it's truly, how justified will a jury of 12 of the most liberal people you could ever imagine, think you were?!


*I agree with that on the most part but there is always ways to make it go in your favor self defense is a big one, and if they have a gun in there hand when there laying there dead not much they can say!*


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *I agree with that on the most part but there is always ways to make it go in your favor self defense is a big one and if they have a gun in there hand when there laying there dead not much they can say!*


The DA will probably charge you anyway, just to satisfy the victims family, and show that they did a good job. You will still probably have to defend your actions in a court room. I know several guys that thought they were justified, but took a deal for a couple years for guilty plea to manslaughter, rather than face the chance of 15 to life for murder conviction.....that's when push comes to shove......


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 28, 2013)

*Fuck that ill fight it to the end cause its not gonna be me laying on that ground died so whatever it takes.

Im not just gonna let someone come in and take my crop or hurt me or my family, and im not gonna sit back like a pussy cause i might go to jail.

If you grow weed in big amounts this is what come with the territory, i know it shouldnt but that is what ppl have made it come to.

Ppl kicking in doors and killing whole familys over a couple pounds.*


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Fuck that ill fight it to the end cause its not gonna be me laying on that ground died so whatever it takes.
> 
> Im not just gonna let someone come in and take my crop or hurt me or my family, and im not gonna sit back like a pussy cause i might go to jail.
> 
> ...


I'm just reminding you how the system works.........


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 28, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I'm just reminding you how the system works.........


*I understand what you are saying and everything i have said is IMO dont take it the wrong way.

I have been fighting the system for 8 years now so yea i know how they work there a bunch of fucks that will put you away for the smallest thing specially if you cant afford a attorney. *


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2013)

Prepay for an attorney like a cell phone. Your gonna need him eventually


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 28, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Prepay for an attorney like a cell phone. Your gonna need him eventually


*

Hell yea thats what me and a couple buddies did we all went in an put a deposit down so he was on hold.*


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 28, 2013)

doublejj said:


> The DA will probably charge you anyway, just to satisfy the victims family, and show that they did a good job. You will still probably have to defend your actions in a court room. I know several guys that thought they were justified, but took a deal for a couple years for guilty plea to manslaughter, rather than face the chance of 15 to life for murder conviction.....that's when push comes to shove......


When push comes to shove, I'd rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6. 

That said, I will only shoot when backed into a corner with no other options.

My old man taught be to treat my gun like a fire extinguisher. Take every precaution you can so that you never need it, but keep it handy just in case. 

At my house they gotta get past two dogs and a steel security door before that's even a factor.

If my crop gets taken, my crop gets taken, but I'm gonna do everything I can to make sure me and the wife are still standing afterwards.

Most rippers seem to be young punks who run as soon as they're detected, it's those psychos who are willing to do a home invasion that I worry about.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2013)

Anyone else having issues with uploading pics??


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Anyone else having issues with uploading pics??


Yeah.........did it kick you to a security page?.............just try again in a couple of minutes......


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7B1hGEL2S0


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2013)

After I browse and select as normal, It doesn't have the usual 'upload' button.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> After I browse and select as normal, It doesn't have the usual 'upload' button.


a couple of times when I went to upload it took me to a security page that wanted me to type in the letters in the screen to continue. I just quit and tried again in a few minutes.......


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 28, 2013)

ima make a strain called mcdonalds


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mySgNsvtHE


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> ima make a strain called mcdonalds


Hell yeah, gotta be some munchies/couch lock shit


----------



## doublejj (Sep 28, 2013)

I might have to name one "Pig Roast"........


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2013)

I like the food themes....


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 28, 2013)

mcdonalds puts crack in there food. only right that there is a strain with crack in it lol whatever that means


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> mcdonalds puts crack in there food. only right that there is a strain with crack in it lol whatever that means


I got the Original NOR CAL Purple Crack if you wanna cross with that LOL


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 28, 2013)

I think I saw someone on here had a strain called cheeseburger.


----------



## ambedexteras (Sep 28, 2013)

Ridin han solo in the tent tonight with my pit bull and my bat. Come get it punk ass rippers. I have a sweet night time pic of the plant but can't upload right meow for some reason. Good luck with the rippers guys


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2013)

That would be me, and now TWS has it too. In fact, I'm trimming Cheeseburger right now!


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 28, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Ridin han solo in the tent tonight with my pit bull and my bat. Come get it punk ass rippers. I have a sweet night time pic of the plant but can't upload right meow for some reason. Good luck with the rippers guys


As long as its not HAND SOLO  Don't yank your crank while someone else yanks your stank....


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2013)

Rare Dankness Scott's OG:






Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 29, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> As long as its not HAND SOLO  Don't yank your crank while someone else yanks your stank....



*Dont get caught spankin when there out there yankin lol.

Dont get caught fuckin while there out there pluckin.

Dont get caught drunk they could be grabbin trunks.*

*I felt left out had to come up with a few.*


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 29, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Dont get caught spankin when there out there yankin lol.
> 
> Dont get caught fuckin while there out there pluckin.
> 
> ...


We got some T-Shirt/ Bumper Sticker material....


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 29, 2013)

*Haha there you go im going to pick up a shirt printer this next year.*

*The rain has been hitting me hard for the last two days have one day left i like the wind tho right after the rain drys my buds out just hoping no rot lol.*
*
I try an go out there after with the blower as well to blow them off.*

*After this rain imma start putting up cover cause imma have to push some more then a month.*


----------



## TWS (Sep 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Yo! Do any of you guys know if I can bring a indoor male plant that was in 12/12 for 4 days outside right now and get pollen from it eventually or is it too late? Ahah


 Yep, winter outdoor open pollination is a great thing.


----------



## biscuitkid (Sep 29, 2013)

wtf happened to the pictures? they disappeared again I click on peoples post n no picture at all boooooo


----------



## TokaLot (Sep 29, 2013)

*Current weather at this moment.*

Speed / Dir

*10.1* mph from  South  
Wind Gust
*22.8* mph


----------



## oppup (Sep 29, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> wtf happened to the pictures? they disappeared again I click on peoples post n no picture at all boooooo




Thread started here on the attachment problem


sunni said:


> it should get fixed very shortly


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 29, 2013)

This is just too good not to share:

[video=youtube;AgUjb-JBwQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgUjb-JBwQY#t=362[/video]


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 29, 2013)

30% chance of rain today, tonight, and tomorrow for me here in the north bay.

I think I need carports next season just to keep my blood pressure down. 

I will not chop, I will not chop...


----------



## Mohican (Sep 29, 2013)

Mulanje 2 starting to fill in nicely:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 29, 2013)

Kushzilla. One plant one season.  Who's smokin' ?!?!! Whew! It's been one hell of a season! 



She was a beaut of a plant.

Much respect to all the growers out there. It's been a lot of fun, I know you've had fun too! Enjoy your harvests. 
I'm about to go smoke some romulan and continue trimming on the herrera.


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 29, 2013)

og kushready for harvest peace.


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 29, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> og kushView attachment 2840255View attachment 2840246View attachment 2840244View attachment 2840242ready for harvest peace.


Looking like some fine greenery... happy harvest


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks man same to you and all the other growers.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 29, 2013)

Full house tonight.

A little more weight


----------



## michiganmeds87 (Sep 29, 2013)

this is my red diesel. It was my first time growing outside kinda an experiment but turned out well 1 week or so left


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 30, 2013)

Garden boss I need 11 more picks come on!!! Loool


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 30, 2013)

View attachment 2840753*blue dream haze*
View attachment 2840754*blueberry headband
*View attachment 2840755*cherry og*
View attachment 2840756*darkstar*
View attachment 2840757*mastodon kush*
View attachment 2840758*pandora*
View attachment 2840759*original sour diesel*
View attachment 2840760*super bud *


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2013)

the weather here in portland is devastating to outdoor growers.

even once inside, there is way too much cold and wet in the air.

massive winds here today, the high felt like below 60, and sideways rain. downpours.

i brought everything in last week, premature, and have been trimming through it since. still very good for premature.

what a horrible september this has been here. i got lucky to only lose about 1/2 - 1/4 of my crop. i'm sure others have been wiped out.


----------



## UncleBuck (Sep 30, 2013)

my area normally has 1.2 inches of rain in september.

this year, we have had 7+ inches with one day to go, and 100% chance of major rain.

the worst end of summer in the 7 summers i have spent here so far.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> the weather here in portland is devastating to outdoor growers.
> 
> even once inside, there is way too much cold and wet in the air.
> 
> ...


my grow buddys in maine have had the same thing major rain , hail and wind really screwed up things in maine , all summer it rained like never before told me it was the worst year ever for them and some have been growing for 20 years +, climate change for sure ??


----------



## KushXOJ (Sep 30, 2013)

This is what I got off the 1 plant I ran this year ... lost about 1/4th due to a unexpected rain and cold spell ....


Havent weighed it all yet but 1 jar holds 2 zips so im thinking I got 12 zips give or take a few 8ths


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 30, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> Garden boss I need 11 more picks come on!!! Loool


Have you gone thru my thread? (Sig Link below) There's gotta be more than 1 Calender worthy pic  I also haven't been able to upload last few days. Somebody needs smacked for site problems...


----------



## Madams (Sep 30, 2013)

What up RIU just wanted some feedback on my 2 girls. First outdoor grow here in the New England area.

First picture is a blueberry x sour diesel, second and third pictures are white widow (same plant). Stinky and gooey as fuck.

They were both started from seed indoors under a 125watt CFL then were moved outside mid May. Let me know what you think, I'd say 3-5 more days before harvest. Trichomes are 90% cloudy, 5% clear and 5% amber.

Loving the fall colors that the white widow has put on. Result of 40 degree nights and 70 degree days.


----------



## Carmarelo (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice bouquet of buddha


----------



## Madams (Sep 30, 2013)

KushXOJ said:


> This is what I got off the 1 plant I ran this year ... lost about 1/4th due to a unexpected rain and cold spell ....
> 
> 
> Havent weighed it all yet but 1 jar holds 2 zips so im thinking I got 12 zips give or take a few 8ths




Must have been a monster. Looks like some fire


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 30, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> my area normally has 1.2 inches of rain in september.
> 
> this year, we have had 7+ inches with one day to go, and 100% chance of major rain.
> 
> the worst end of summer in the 7 summers i have spent here so far.


Really sorry to hear about all the weather problems up north. I know a few very large outdoor grows up their that have been devestated. Hopefully next year will mellow out so you all can recover. Or just move down here to Ca.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok let the Harvest Begin. A couple smaller branches on my cheese. Enjoy...


----------



## fr3d12 (Sep 30, 2013)

I visited my plants today for the first time in three days and was horrified to see bud mold on two plants, one had it on numerous bud sites with only one spot on the second plant, anyway I had to cut away a whole lot of buds and I sprayed then with milk.
I only sprayed actinovate 8 days ago and have hit them with other systemics numerous times because of the leaf spot.
The RH in the polytunnel is at 80%, that's with the door fully open and 4 x 18 inch vent holes each side.
It's my first time spraying milk so can anyone tell me how effective it is and how often I should spray?
I don't have the luxury of being able to order anything online because they take too long to come all I have apart from milk is spectracide immunox 51000, according to the label it says to only use 3 times max per season and I have already used it 3 times, it doesn't say why it can't be used more times though.
Any thoughts or opinions from all you ganja greats would be much appreciated.


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 30, 2013)

fr3d12, I haven't used milk before but there are quite a few threads on it in the plant issue section that might answer your question. From what I have read is it works first application. Good luck man.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2013)

Can someone explain to me why I get allergies when I trim bud.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Sep 30, 2013)

You are allergic????


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Can someone explain to me why I get allergies when I trim bud.


Me too, it's the only time I need Benedryl.......


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 30, 2013)

Seems like I always end up rubbing my eyes, classic.


----------



## doublejj (Sep 30, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Seems like I always end up rubbing my eyes, classic.


That's another reason I wear gloves!.....I can snap off a glove in a second, and have instant clean hands..........


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 30, 2013)

Seems like I'll be cutting another one down soon


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 30, 2013)

OK just learned a valuable lesson. When getting a new branch down from the string line to manicure, DO NOT pluck it like a guitar string on accident.... Buds were flying everywhere... lol


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 30, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Can someone explain to me why I get allergies when I trim bud.


Because the buds are full of pollen.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 30, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Seems like I always end up rubbing my eyes, classic.


iv'e done it 2 days running now --stupid i quess when it comes to that lol.. i remember it as long as eyes are burning them i do it again after breaking up a joint or rolling a ball of finger hash


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 30, 2013)

finished with that branch


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 30, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> finished with that branch
> 
> View attachment 2841351View attachment 2841352View attachment 2841354View attachment 2841355View attachment 2841356View attachment 2841358View attachment 2841359View attachment 2841360


looking good there . is that all cheese ?


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2013)

I wish I was there to help ya getaway. I could get into sittin around trimming up bud, smoking finger hash and generally getting burned all day. It's stopped raining around here finally, but it's damp and I found a few spots of mold on my critical earlier, so I'm chopping her first thing in the morning. I'll have a little trimming to do after that myself, but nothing like you. She's really fat and dense and smells tremendous. She blessed me this much and I would hate for her to get so infected I had to quick dry her. I grow strictly for personal -- at the present -- and don't really want a bunch of hay.


----------



## getawaymountain (Sep 30, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> I wish I was there to help ya getaway. I could get into sittin around trimming up bud, smoking finger hash and generally getting burned all day. It's stopped raining around here finally, but it's damp and I found a few spots of mold on my critical earlier, so I'm chopping her first thing in the morning. I'll have a little trimming to do after that myself, but nothing like you. She's really fat and dense and smells tremendous. She blessed me this much and I would hate for her to get so infected I had to quick dry her. I grow strictly for personal -- at the present -- and don't really want a bunch of hay.



ya if ya was here i could find a spot for ya at the round table of trimming , i had to get 3 more trimmers for a couple days lol... better to take the good weed now than have a head ache moldy mess to deal with .good luck


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 30, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> looking good there . is that all cheese ?


Ya, its all cheese the shadiest part of the plant decided to finish the fastest. The in the sun all day side of the plant still has a week.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 30, 2013)

A week ago, she wasn't like this. I wonder were could I got an autoflower seed 



Might be done a few days


----------



## Lemon king (Sep 30, 2013)

garden boss...or anyone else with big harvests ....whats your drying method...if its in yasig diary ignore this im on my way there now lol


----------



## pmt62382 (Sep 30, 2013)

trimming the stacked kushl.a. womanpeace.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Sep 30, 2013)

http://shop.gyostuff.com/searchquick-submit.sc?keywords=boveda

I'm really getting tempted to buy a handful of these, hygrometers work fine in canning jars...but I get paranoid on over-drying so I tend to slow dry/cure.

Speaking of which, is 62% actually our optimal long-term?.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 30, 2013)

Good evening my friends, plant #2 trimmed.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 30, 2013)

SSSCraCKinNNN?!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 30, 2013)

I like your signature mojorison


----------



## Grobda (Sep 30, 2013)

The mold on the purps, extended stretch of 80% + humidity and more fungus showing up in the woods and blackberry patches surrounding my yard combined with our inability to inspect our plants as much as needed (too many hours for myself and my wife at our respective jobs) made me come to the decision to pull early. Everything is now hanging and smells pretty good, albeit with a much lower potency that if I had the nerve to keep it going for a few more weeks. Better to have a decent amount of somewhat immature buds than a deck full of mold.

Next year it's going to either be the legal limit of auto plants or light deprivation as I think one REALLY needs to finish by the end of September around these parts.

Edit: I am also drying all the leaves and stem from the Harlequin plant as it is my understanding that the whole plant contains good amounts of CBDs. The rest of the leaf/stem is part of the compost heap now 

View attachment 2841661View attachment 2841662View attachment 2841663


----------



## brandon727272 (Sep 30, 2013)

Romulan on the right, Chernobyl on the left.







Chernobyl







Romulan


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good evening my friends, plant #2 trimmed.


Where the hell is the KISS Action Figure in the background????


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 30, 2013)

This ones for you F.M


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 30, 2013)

brandon727272 said:


> Romulan on the right, Chernobyl on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that Romulan looks familiar, I'll have one growing next to blue dream soon. I want to see what yields more.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2013)

That my friend got you some REP!!!!

[video=youtube;GZ-Xg6p_IcM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=GZ-Xg6p_IcM[/video]

Peace
FM


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Good evening my friends, plant #2 trimmed.


That's what I'm talking about Mojo! That _looks_ ripe and finished. Without looking at a trichome one, I bet that's some stony shit.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Smidge, the first plant was chopped because of mold issues but this one I was able to let go and the extra couple weeks did wonders for trich production. Certainly hope it a stoney batch because it smells so sweet.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn guys, everything is looking great. I'm probably not looking at a harvest for at least 3-4 weeks, one or two plants may be ready before that though.

Ordered a pocket microscope from amazon so I'll be ready to check some trichs when the time comes. Can't wait.

Well done guys.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 30, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Damn guys, everything is looking great. I'm probably not looking at a harvest for at least 3-4 weeks, one or two plants may be ready before that though.
> 
> Ordered a pocket microscope from amazon so I'll be ready to check some trichs when the time comes. Can't wait.
> 
> Well done guys.


Looking forward to pics


----------



## Bear Country (Sep 30, 2013)

BRANDON 72....Those are some good looking bushes!!! Having them in the back yard makes a huge difference. Mine are out ...far into the woods. Its really hard to tend to them when your grow is miles away from civilization. Nice job with those girls...those will net you a healthy yeild!!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2013)

Let me tell you about my first edibles experience with the trim from one of my Criticals I had to chop early. I took all the trim and popcorn buds and put them in a pot with water and two sticks of butter. I simmered it four hours, strained, refrigerated and separated my cannabutter the next day. Well last night I made up a small batch of mashed potatoes and used about half my cannabutter in them. I finished the whole bowl at 5:30 last night and by 6:15 it was kicking in. SOB is all I will say. I definitely overdid it, cause I didn't smoke the first hit of bud the rest of the night. What I noticed the most is it made the buzz feel like it did when I first started to smoke. High AF and the munchies like I forgot they could be. I ate every damn thing I could get my hands on, slept 8 solid hours and woke up with my first pot hangover in 20 years. Fuck.


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> og kushView attachment 2840255View attachment 2840246View attachment 2840244View attachment 2840242ready for harvest peace.


 You have some really nice stuff! excellent . 


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Can someone explain to me why I get allergies when I trim bud.


 Your sensitive. I like JJ's suggestion.


Shelby420 said:


> OK just learned a valuable lesson. When getting a new branch down from the string line to manicure, DO NOT pluck it like a guitar string on accident.... Buds were flying everywhere... lol


 I could see that happening. Think I've done that before too.


Smidge34 said:


> I wish I was there to help ya getaway. I could get into sittin around trimming up bud, smoking finger hash and generally getting burned all day. It's stopped raining around here finally, but it's damp and I found a few spots of mold on my critical earlier, so I'm chopping her first thing in the morning. I'll have a little trimming to do after that myself, but nothing like you. She's really fat and dense and smells tremendous. She blessed me this much and I would hate for her to get so infected I had to quick dry her. I grow strictly for personal -- at the present -- and don't really want a bunch of hay.


 And I hear he has five nice Daughters who like to trim. That's a good lady right there. 


MojoRison said:


> Good evening my friends, plant #2 trimmed.


 You did a great job Mojo, They look tasty. 


MrStickyScissors said:


> SSSCraCKinNNN?!!!


[video=youtube;T6Ar1h_EBqg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6Ar1h_EBqg[/video]


Grobda said:


> The mold on the purps, extended stretch of 80% + humidity and more fungus showing up in the woods and blackberry patches surrounding my yard combined with our inability to inspect our plants as much as needed (too many hours for myself and my wife at our respective jobs) made me come to the decision to pull early. Everything is now hanging and smells pretty good, albeit with a much lower potency that if I had the nerve to keep it going for a few more weeks. Better to have a decent amount of somewhat immature buds than a deck full of mold.
> 
> Next year it's going to either be the legal limit of auto plants or light deprivation as I think one REALLY needs to finish by the end of September around these parts.
> 
> ...


 Nice harvest early or not.


brandon727272 said:


> Romulan on the right, Chernobyl on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Couple of fine strains and plants there. Good to see everyone bringing something in.


----------



## MojoRison (Sep 30, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.*


----------



## Metasynth (Sep 30, 2013)

first branch of the season...99 cent can of Arizona drink


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2013)

It was a hot day today so I figured I make some crumble...

View attachment 2841756View attachment 2841758View attachment 2841754

Peace
FM


----------



## Smidge34 (Sep 30, 2013)

What's the best starting place to learn how to do a batch of crumble?


----------



## Garden Boss (Sep 30, 2013)

That looks like some awesome sauce and a super clean dab machine


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 30, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> What's the best starting place to learn how to do a batch of crumble?


I think if FM is gonna keep putting up these bitchin pics, we need a tutorial.


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2013)

Well so far I have harvested 5 plants but only the tops or half of the Gogi Og and Menege Trois and let the rest mature and three smaller 10 gallon plants. The Menege Trois put out some weight and an early smoke report is good with a light Og smell and a Lemony sweet taste. The Gogi Is very impressive Plant. With half of it harvested about two pounds and maybe 0ne left to go it is Rock hard and very sticky. I can't put my finger on the smell yet and still needs some cure time as it's freash dried. No smoke report yet. It might be the staple next year. We are set up to harvest something about once a week now with 4 plants gonna stretch it out until November or after. Damn Sativa Doms. lol. My camera or myself suck at taking close up bud pictures , I have tried and it just don't work. Not fond of showing weight but I'm out of 4 cases of large Mason jars. I took cuttings from some mom's and getting ready for indoor.


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> What's the best starting place to learn how to do a batch of crumble?


 LOL ! move to the desert. LOL


----------



## Mohican (Sep 30, 2013)

You guys are all killing it!


Today's harvest


Jilly Bean #1:







Ace of Spades #7:








This leaves only the AOS #6, the two clones, and the sativa strains left standing!




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey TWS, did you try setting your camera to SuperMacro mode? Once I figured that out on my camera, the closeup shots started looking great. On my camera, it's an icon that looks like a flower.


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Hey TWS, did you try setting your camera to SuperMacro mode? Once I figured that out on my camera, the closeup shots started looking great. On my camera, it's an icon that looks like a flower.


 I finally found the flower/ Macro icon but if I get to close to show everything it just blurs out and where it works best it just looks like a regular bud pic. My phone takes better pics but I can't use it for this. lol.


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2013)

Jilly Bean smells so good !


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 30, 2013)

TWS said:


> I finally found the flower/ Macro icon but if I get to close to show everything it just blurs out and where it works best it just looks like a regular bud pic. My phone takes better pics but I can't use it for this. lol.


That's odd. I wish I knew more about cameras, but I'm lucky if I can take a clear picture and get my intended target in focus...


----------



## Shelby420 (Sep 30, 2013)

Think I'm gonna go screen some shake and press some hash frenchy canolli way. Mmm


----------



## TWS (Sep 30, 2013)

Dry Ice sieve [video=youtube;6-Z9-dARjP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Z9-dARjP8[/video]


----------



## BigB 420 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dry ice method is great. So easy.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2013)

TWS said:


> LOL ! move to the desert. LOL


I was going to say outside...safety first, lol. Congrats on the harvest bro, happy for ya, if you need any help trimming or anything let me know. Save me a sample of the Gogi por favor.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 30, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> That looks like some awesome sauce and a super clean dab machine


I like keeping my piece clean, taste so much smoother and better. When and if I harvest my plant outside, I am buying a very nice piece. That will be my present. If I go to the BBQ I will be bring my wax and piece(s)...So bring your torches if I come.

Peace
FM


----------



## 757growin (Sep 30, 2013)

Chop , chop
Trim, trim, trim


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 1, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Me too, it's the only time I need Benedryl.......


Yes, I noticed that whenever I spend much time working with my buds lately, even before trimming, I get burning eyes. I think the resin does burn the eyes. Kind of like rubbing your eyes after handling hot chili peppers.


----------



## TWS (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh it does. Like Getaway said. "Resin in the eyes burn "


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 1, 2013)

The big day is coming. I think I'm looking at this Friday for the day I'll start taking down the ladies. The ripest are getting a nice shade of purple near the top of the colas and the trichomes are glistening in the sun. Can't fuckin' wait!


----------



## Bear Country (Oct 1, 2013)

Its Assholes and Elbows Time. I can feel my hands locking up already!! These are a few of the ladies!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> It was a hot day today so I figured I make some crumble...
> 
> View attachment 2841750View attachment 2841748View attachment 2841751View attachment 2841753View attachment 2841756View attachment 2841758View attachment 2841754
> 
> ...


 i dont even smoke barley ever and that shit makes me wanna smoke it


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 1, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> OK just learned a valuable lesson. When getting a new branch down from the string line to manicure, DO NOT pluck it like a guitar string on accident.... Buds were flying everywhere... lol



just did that myself and it made alot of buds go flying lol..


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 1, 2013)

*Shift change bed time now lol.*


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 1, 2013)

What's up guys. I love waking up, 
Coming out of the tent. And shaking the
Dew off my ladies lol makes us closer.... that
And prevents mold lol
2 cool night pics. One of the plants coming down next week and the other of my 8 footer that
Still needs 3-4 weeks. Hopefully weather permits it cuz shell be a monster. Also found a spot of mold on one of the plants so I'm checking the rest and found a bug that had broken its branch so I picked it for a tester nug.
B4 and after pics of the nug. Weighed 21gs right off the plant 3-4 days ago. Its down to 7gs now and looking awesome. 

Harvests are looking great guys. Trimming although tedious as balls is the best. And I can'wait to do my first bubble hash with the shake lol or fmily come thru and show me how to make that bho man come onnn lol


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 1, 2013)

og kush harvestits cool to see all the harvest pics.much respect to all peace.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Surprised No one has mentioned that with the government shutdown DEA is out closed according to one of the new channels when they listed all the government shutdowns.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 1, 2013)

Fuck yea so if the Feds are shut down camp isn't flying and dea isn't doing anything??


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 1, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Surprised No one has mentioned that with the government shutdown DEA is out closed according to one of the new channels when they listed all the government shutdowns.


It seems to me that some people don't play well with others and are taking their toys home to sulk.


----------



## doubletake (Oct 1, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> It was a hot day today so I figured I make some crumble...
> 
> View attachment 2841750View attachment 2841748View attachment 2841751View attachment 2841753View attachment 2841756View attachment 2841758View attachment 2841754
> 
> ...


How the heck did you get it to crumble so good just left it in the sun? I purge but it takes forever to get crumble.


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 1, 2013)

brandon727272 said:


> Romulan on the right, Chernobyl on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is Romulan, then wtf is this that Wooten gave me?!?!!


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks killer Carmelo great looking females, and props to everyone else.


----------



## n3fta (Oct 1, 2013)

An updated look at the progress. Still hoping to get another 4 weeks out of these. The weather has been great but it's still a long shot that these will have time to finish. Most plants are GDP mixes with a couple Vanilla Kush mixed in as well.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 1, 2013)

n3fta said:


> An updated look at the progress. Still hoping to get another 4 weeks out of these. The weather has been great but it's still a long shot that these will have time to finish. Most plants are GDP mixes with a couple Vanilla Kush mixed in as well.


That's pretty cool.

I have a question...I can see the benefit of growing in the corn rows, but what about when they harvest the corn, how does that work with your plants there?


----------



## n3fta (Oct 1, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> I have a question...I can see the benefit of growing in the corn rows, but what about when they harvest the corn, how does that work with your plants there?


The plants will be harvested before the corn comes down. The corn is usually harvested between November and December, some farmers don't even take it down until the following spring. The plants will likely come down right at the end of October, that is if the weather cooperates until then.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Heres a couple close up of the cheese I harvested yesterday.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 1, 2013)

n3fta said:


> The plants will be harvested before the corn comes down. The corn is usually harvested between November and December, some farmers don't even take it down until the following spring. The plants will likely come down right at the end of October, that is if the weather cooperates until then.


Gotcha. That's pretty cool. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 1, 2013)

n3fta, that looks so cool in the corn. Really hides it I bet.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> LOL ! move to the desert. LOL


 he said crumble not meth!!!! I lived here for a grow season last year... tweeker city/.... the high desert


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2013)

I fucking hate trimming.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> I fucking hate trimming.


This is a good thing.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 1, 2013)

Almost there. The ladies are showing some pretty colors. Really enjoying all the pictures everyone has posted recently and had to get in a few myself today. Good luck on this year's harvest everyone!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 1, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> This is a good thing.


Not a good thing when I only just began...I'm so glad my GF is on unemployment.....Every season her hands get better with the snips...


----------



## NightChaos93 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey all! Im new here on forum and i love it. One question i have here is how long does this plant need to finish:

[url=http://shrani.si/?30/qq/1yNPbjrM/konoplja4.jpg][/URL]

Strain: Unknown, buds are geting purple. 
Size: ~ 45cm 
Flowering time: 2 months (few days more) 
Smellin skunky sweet

Thanks a lot! 

 Peace everyone


----------



## n3fta (Oct 1, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Gotcha. That's pretty cool. Keep up the good work.





Shelby420 said:


> n3fta, that looks so cool in the corn. Really hides it I bet.


Thanks guys.

Yes the corn does a great job of hiding it. It's a very popular grow spot in this area, there is more farmland than bush. Rippers still find many grows in the corn though. They walk up and down rows late in the season hoping to run into it, some rippers will actually drive their ATV right through the fields, destroying large portions of the farmers fields in the process. They can be avoided though, just takes a little hard work.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 1, 2013)

Today's just after daylight chop of my Royal Queen Critical pheno 2. I'd have loved to give her that extra 2 weeks, but mold is hard on these fat, dense nuggets obviously. I am thankful and as with every successful plant grown and chopped, amazed by the diversity of this plant. Here's a few pics of everything from the plant right before chop to cola shots to mold shots to to rain moving in again with chance every day now til Sunday to whatever, lol. I ate the rest of that cannabutter around 9:30 am my time, btw, got baked AF and it took all day to trim and hang this mama. I did leave a lot of smaller, airy buds for another harvest, mold permitting, in 1-2+ weeks. I still have a Widow and a Mango by Blimburn in the ground that I'd like to take on out a couple more weeks. The early Widow samples have stomped the others by TWICE, btw, can't wait, but am going to, mold willing.


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 1, 2013)

congrats on the harvest looking good peace.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 1, 2013)

NightChaos93 said:


> Hey all! Im new here on forum and i love it. One question i have here is how long does this plant need to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I's say you have 3-4 week, but depends on the strain at this point, some finish faster than other while some are really slow like my lemon skunk. But my guess is 3 weeks. Looks very good by the way.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Not a good thing when I only just began...I'm so glad my GF is on unemployment.....Every season her hands get better with the snips...


Just snipped over 3 lbs., by myself.

You have a distinct advantage, lady to snip ladies with nothing better to do.


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Oct 1, 2013)

Well guys, we seem to be up to are elbows in trim and buds but I can say for a fact we can not complain...our dry room is about 12 ft wide and as you can see they are full from end to end...about 4 plants down with about 6 left... check it out fellow roll it uppers. By the way sorry about the shitty pic I just have been exhausted as most of us are right about now, and the hps light looks alot brighter than it actually is...so there isn't any direct light on the buds.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 1, 2013)

*Another Shift change time to start it off lol.*

*Man all these harvested buds makes me jealous lol another week or two and i will be pulling my first two.*


----------



## theexpress (Oct 1, 2013)

almost done trimming.... one last plant will be allowed to go an extra week because of its location.. doing final trim on last 3


----------



## BlackTuna (Oct 1, 2013)

Scissors cleaned and sharp.
Hanging room ready.
Paper Bags folded.
Mason Jars cleaned and ready.
Turkey bags.

2 lbs of Armenian coffee for the french press.
Black as sin and twice as evil. Wallbanging brew.

Waiting on the Amber to show up and then, 

*Eddie Scissorhands frickin' time!*


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 1, 2013)

Worked in the garden a little and made a little money today, life is good.... Someone figure out what happened to upload? and when I can expect it back? I don't wanna url/photosuckit blah blah....


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey Boss, I uploaded pics a little while ago, took two tries but no probs the 2nd time.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 1, 2013)

*Couple pics from tonight.*

*The small Black Domina is turning purple more then the big one.*


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 2, 2013)

Since I like you guys :

I know many of us are overwhelmed with our crops, especially when we find pests/fungus on our buds at the time of harvest. Here is a great tip! After chopping, loosely place your buds in large zip bags (2 gal or larger, or tie up trash bags) and remove as much air as possible. Next, you want to completely inflate the bag like a balloon with pure CO2, seal, and then shake the bag to separate your branches, as they will clump together when you initially remove the air before inflating your bag with gas. 

*This will freeze your buds in time, and completely devastate any insects or molds that may be on your plants.* Remember that Gray Rot will never be safe to smoke, but this will completely remove powdery mildew, and kill all pests. Caterpillars will typically drop to the bottom of your bag, but you will want to keep an eye out while trimming. If they get trapped in your buds and die, they will rot in the future.

*You can leave your buds in these bags for weeks and weeks, and when you pull it out, the leaves will still be supple and standing up, just like the second you put in the bag, it will be perfectly preserved.* This is an excellent way to halt your drying/curing process dead in it's tracks, at any stage of the process, and I've had things perfectly preserved for up to a month. Although, I would highly recommend checking up on your buds, as bags may deflate. 
*
Loosely packed bags are a critical step, and it's important not to get stingy with your bags, if the gas cannot freely circulate, that area will not get the benefit of being packed in CO2.*

You can use this with freshly chopped wet buds, or buds that have already begin curing. You can just fill your jars with gas if you are already curing and want to save the crop for the dry season and get a better donation.


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Sick idea^ ill have to try it with my last plant.
just finished harvesting my 3rd plant out 4 so far for this outdoor season, this is my first grow that wouldnt of happen with out you guys an your info, shieeetttt hahahah! soo thank you all cause it sure feels good having this much ganja. 
Grim Og 

Afghan Kush Ryder, this one yielded shit, but was dannkk.

And then there is my dankest shit so far, and it is a bagseed, the northern border kush. i dont have any pics, but i will get one first thing in morning when i Burp the jars. Piece out guys im tired as fuck from trimming all day, i cant even imagine how you guys harvesting pounds do it without trim machines...


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 2, 2013)

Looks great, well done.


----------



## fr3d12 (Oct 2, 2013)

I sprayed my buds with milk for the bud rot 2 days ago and so far no new outbreaks that I can see but the problem I have now is because I left the door open on the polytunnel it is full of flies and bluebottles, there's like hundreds of them. They are going from plant to plant and I'm worried that they will contaminate the other plants with spores so should I spray them with an insecticide or is introducing more moisture into the area a bad idea?


----------



## hexthat (Oct 2, 2013)

Purple Kush

Lemon Larry OG

Lemon Larry OG's daughter

Super Silver Haze X The Third Dimension


----------



## BlackTuna (Oct 2, 2013)

Still waiting,,,,,,,,,

And the Last Stash Jar be getting low.

Milky Whites, no signs of Amber.

The Thai's are still a month away easily.


----------



## Freck (Oct 2, 2013)

High everybody, I'm Freck. I thought I'd jump in and share even though the outdoor 2013 season is nearing its end. Holy crap guys, 555 pages! I thought Frenchy's hash thread was long at 200+. That is going to take a while to get through. I can't wait to see what everybody else's garden produces. In my OMMP greenhouse garden; 2 Agent Orange, 2 Cheese Quake, 1 Deep Purple, 1 Purple Kush, 1 Blue Magoo, 1 OG Kush, 1 Chronic, 1 Oregon Diesel(Harvested Sept. 25) and 2 Strawberry Tonic(Strawberry Cough x Cannatonic - 1 pheno of each) I started my girls indoor a few months in advance, and I transplanted them in the greenhouse on July 4 in an attempt to keep them from getting huge. The greenhouse is only 20' x 10' so there is not much room for stretch and I also lease which is a bummer considering these plants could have been enormous. I used a mix of 50% Super Soil, 30% home-made organic compost and 20% reused soil from last years holes. In order to fit them all I had to expand the holes quite a bit since there were only 6 in the GH last year. Harvest pics to come very soon! There are many more pics in my 2013 album as well as two 2013 breeding project albums and a 2012 outdoor album. Happy Harvests!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/members/freck-557833/albums/outdoor-2013-31493/


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 2, 2013)

a few months agotoday1 more plant leftog kush harvestits been a good season. peace


----------



## fr3d12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great to see all those lovely pictures, keep em coming guys, they may just well stop me from giving up, kudos to all

I visited my garden and unfortunately the bud mold is back on one plant, all I could do is cut away what I seen and now I'll have to spray again with the spectracide, it says not to spray 90 days before harvest but it's my biggest plant and I would have expected 4-5 oz from her so I guess I can make hash if the spectracide works.
Also I'm gonna have to spray the flies, it won't help my cause but I don't think I have any other option so I've made up 1 litre of SB plant invigorator but I won't spray the plants, most of the flies are at one end of the tunnel just trying to get out.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Fr3d12 good luck with the the mold and pest issue. Need to get some insect netting for the ends of your tunnel to keep them out.


----------



## fr3d12 (Oct 2, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Fr3d12 good luck with the the mold and pest issue. Need to get some insect netting for the ends of your tunnel to keep them out.


Thanks Shelby.
The earliest I can get netting is tomorrow.
They are not eating the plants but my main worry is them spreading the fungal spores from one plant to the next but it's in the tunnel now and I'm 4 weeks into flowering, the weather is wet and humid with RH in the tunnel of 80%+.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 2, 2013)

Didnt someone post the Jorge Cervantes video of washing buds in Peroxide? I thought I saw it on this thread, I could be wrong.

[video=youtube;S7jE7qzfgQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=S7jE7qzfgQs[/video]


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

hexthat said:


> Purple Kush
> View attachment 2843311
> Lemon Larry OG
> View attachment 2843312
> ...


any chance of some info on that ssh x 3d....looks proper....howd your larry turn out...weres the diary at man you got my fulll attention...(hows the larry smelling?!)


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

pmt62382 said:


> a few months agoView attachment 2843477todayView attachment 28434801 more plant leftView attachment 2843481og kush harvestView attachment 2843479its been a good season. peace


plants in first picture look beautiful mate very big well done......

theres so many impressive picks lads, there should be a thread vote for the best 12 picks for the calender, heck if any off you are comp wizzes it could look half decent....dont know bout you lott but i use a calender every year for notes, what could be more encouraging then seeing last years big boys???


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 2, 2013)

TokaLot, I am in the same boat as you! Cant wait till I start to harvest! 

To all that have harvested already, congrats to you all and all your hard work! Very happy for you all, good KARMA!!! 



Peace
FM


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> TokaLot, I am in the same boat as you! Cant wait till I start to harvest!
> 
> To all that have harvested already, congrats to you all and all your hard work! Very happy for you all, good KARMA!!!
> 
> ...


looking great there good luck till harvest !!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

again very nice shape n girth you got there sexy ....errr i mean FM....lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome brother, I see your a believer in the Good Word Carport. Beautiful job. There is a thread here on RIU dedicated to growing in carports.......Good Luck.https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/634073-doublejj-carport-greenhouse-discussion-thread.html..


Freck said:


> High everybody, I'm Freck. I thought I'd jump in and share even though the outdoor 2013 season is nearing its end. Holy crap guys, 555 pages! I thought Frenchy's hash thread was long at 200+. That is going to take a while to get through. I can't wait to see what everybody else's garden produces. In my OMMP greenhouse garden; 2 Agent Orange, 2 Cheese Quake, 1 Deep Purple, 1 Purple Kush, 1 Blue Magoo, 1 OG Kush, 1 Chronic, 1 Oregon Diesel(Harvested Sept. 25) and 2 Strawberry Tonic(Strawberry Cough x Cannatonic - 1 pheno of each) I started my girls indoor a few months in advance, and I transplanted them in the greenhouse on July 4 in an attempt to keep them from getting huge. The greenhouse is only 20' x 10' so there is not much room for stretch and I also lease which is a bummer considering these plants could have been enormous. I used a mix of 50% Super Soil, 30% home-made organic compost and 20% reused soil from last years holes. In order to fit them all I had to expand the holes quite a bit since there were only 6 in the GH last year. Harvest pics to come very soon! There are many more pics in my 2013 album as well as two 2013 breeding project albums and a 2012 outdoor album. Happy Harvests!!!!
> View attachment 2843372
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/freck-557833/albums/outdoor-2013-31493/


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Didnt someone post the Jorge Cervantes video of washing buds in Peroxide? I thought I saw it on this thread, I could be wrong.
> 
> [video=youtube;S7jE7qzfgQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=S7jE7qzfgQs[/video]


I saw it on a thread where the OP caught some flack cause he was asking if a moldy plant could be salvaged in order to get some hash out of it. Most replies where in the "toss it you dumb fuck" vein, nothing really helpful


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I saw it on a thread where the OP caught some flack cause he was asking if a moldy plant could be salvaged in order to get some hash out of it. Most replies where in the "toss it you dumb fuck" vein, nothing really helpful


I would still toss it!......


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah, but d00d was just a newbie looking for actual advice, should have known better I guess.

I've smoke mouldy shit that I just wasn't going to throw away; I had just bought half an ounce, and that shit is sold fresh to dealers, who in turn can't take appropriate care of it, thus selling mouldy shit. Twas fucking rough to smoke that weed, even after getting it to dry properly


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Yeah, but d00d was just a newbie looking for actual advice, should have known better I guess.
> 
> I've smoke mouldy shit that I just wasn't going to throw away; I had just bought half an ounce, and that shit is sold fresh to dealers, who in turn can't take appropriate care of it, thus selling mouldy shit. Twas fucking rough to smoke that weed, even after getting it to dry properly


I won't eat moldy food, & I sure won't smoke moldy weed.................


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 2, 2013)

That's how I found out weed could get mold if not properly handled.


----------



## nick559 (Oct 2, 2013)

Heres my last 3, Purple kush going to harvest on the 13th. Already took down the Strawberry OGs and Sour Ds.


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice grow Nick ! thems some Donkeys for sure !


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 2, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I won't eat moldy food, & I sure won't smoke moldy weed.................


Ever eaten some kind of fancy cheese? Foot smelling cheese, yum yum


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

Some Limburger ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

Outta Rep repping all the Harvest pics !


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2013)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

Crumble  Medible cookie dough.


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

Run some trellis on top for the Phattys that are about to come.   My attempt at a close up bud shot. Not great,


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 2, 2013)

the yurt is full again i need a bigger place to do this in my eyes are burning like hell without rubbing them .lol..


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

Very nice Getaway. A little round house full of buds !


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 2, 2013)

Congrats T, that is some fineass cola and crumble!!! I think the crumble looks more delicious than the cookie dough!

The GoGi got a flat top...looks good, and what a great job on the SCRoG!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> Very nice Getaway. A little round house full of buds !


it doesn't take long to run outa space in a 20 ft yurt with the wife and dogs also just don't stand up inside


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 2, 2013)

yea tws crumble looks stunning.....fuck the cookies!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 2, 2013)

Some trimming in a few days, almost done drying


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 2, 2013)

so my land lord at my grow house wants to do a walk thru.. lol geuss im shutting down shop and he can fuck off.. good luck finding someone that pays early like me every month


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> Crumble  Medible cookie dough.


Can I lick the bowl?.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2013)

final measurements in on the first plant, headband, which i trimmed wet: 37 ounces.

just about to sit down and debranch some more, can't wait to see what it adds up to.


----------



## coffeenbud (Oct 2, 2013)

hey this is my first real grow, white widow sativ outdoor 6 1/2 weeks into flowering. anyone think this bud looks done? leaves are yellowing fast with new pistils still forming. any input appreciated thanks.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 2, 2013)

Take some now and take some later and compare the results. Then you can find out which you like better


----------



## Joedank (Oct 2, 2013)

what are your night time temps??? that looks done to me (if mother nature sayz so) but you may get another push out of her if your still feeding and have good temps and sun i am on the 38*North so my plants au natural are not close yet . but you look to be further along happy harvest
coffeenbud;9671606]View attachment 2844044hey this is my first real grow, white widow sativ outdoor 6 1/2 weeks into flowering. anyone think this bud looks done? leaves are yellowing fast with new pistils still forming. any input appreciated thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

well, White window or in it's true form is mostly Sativa and is a 10-12 week strain so with that said you have a ways to go but that looks more like an indica and farther along then 6 1/2 weeks.


----------



## coffeenbud (Oct 2, 2013)

thanks for the help ill most likely wait another week


----------



## coffeenbud (Oct 2, 2013)

nah it started flowering mid august but didnt get put in the ground till july 1. its about 4 ft tall its a 50/50 from Pyramid


----------



## hexthat (Oct 2, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> any chance of some info on that ssh x 3d....looks proper....howd your larry turn out...weres the diary at man you got my fulll attention...(hows the larry smelling?!)


sure here some info

i got 5 growing this year last year i sprouted 3 ssh x 3d some come out great and others come out just as horrible as ssh, it is only an F1

lemon larry is starting to smell pine ish with lemony undertones,her daughter is smelling like DNA genetics' lemon skunk


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

Where is Nuggs, Tycoon and Dirtyd ?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 2, 2013)

Girl Scout Cookie maybe getting harvested this weekend..
Purple Train Wreck another week.
Purple Nepal 1-2 weeks to go.

 Agent Orange Not sure??


----------



## doublejj (Oct 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> Where is Nuggs, Tycoon and Dirtyd ?


Tycoon & Nuggs both popped in the BBQ thread......I haven't heard from Dirtyd In a while.....


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> final measurements in on the first plant, headband, which i trimmed wet: 37 ounces.
> 
> just about to sit down and debranch some more, can't wait to see what it adds up to.


Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Oct 2, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2844132Girl Scout Cookie maybe getting harvested this weekend..
> View attachment 2844134Purple Train Wreck another week.
> View attachment 2844135Purple Nepal 1-2 weeks to go.
> 
> View attachment 2844137 Agent Orange Not sure??


Damn dirt! That GSC looks great!

So colorful!


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Here's my Nbk, which smells very fruity and taste the same way with a earthy kick to it. Super rocked nugs


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

I bought a pack of Gogi and Dream Lotus and got a pack of Harlequin X Appalachia for my freebies . Dang It ! This is the second pack I got of these . I'm really not into the CBD strain. I gave my last pack away at the last BBQ . To Nuggs I think. Really curious to see it though.


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

Im kinda bored with flowering . LOL I tend to lose interest. My favorite part of growing is From first flower til about week 5 til you can see the structure and see how things are gonna go. After that it's just waiting time. I like seeing white golf balls every where. Vegging is pretty cool to because it sets up the end game. I gotta plant some more !


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 2, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Didnt someone post the Jorge Cervantes video of washing buds in Peroxide? I thought I saw it on this thread, I could be wrong.
> 
> [video=youtube;S7jE7qzfgQs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=S7jE7qzfgQs[/video]


To hell with that! I've done that and it takes off so many trichomes. Try my CO2 technique, it's easily a million times better, and it gets rid of the PM spots way better... Er, um, no offense FMILY, but you have to try what I've been doing.


----------



## TWS (Oct 2, 2013)

what if I don't have Co2 ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 2, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Bear Country (Oct 2, 2013)

FUCK I'M TIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like ....You guys remember that flick...little house of Horrors....Well kinda like that. Like I'm about to be consumed by GIANT Ganga plants...they are just looking at me...I actually had to stop today and take a nap under a big Ganga bush ...I was so tired. Every year...this time of year I always ask myself.....WHAT THE FUCK WERE YOU THINKING...LMAO UGH. Ohhhh and I reek something fierce..lol. The smell....its just like oozing out of my body...Muahah. Its fucked up but kinda funny to. I need sleep...back out Early tomorrow AM. I only have till friday eve to bring it all in as temps will drop into the 20s. Did I say I am TIRED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Laters from Bear Ville and the Ganga Monsters!!!


----------



## cowboy916 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just another day at the office


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

:]


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 3, 2013)

Damn. Nice pics.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 3, 2013)

TWS said:


> what if I don't have Co2 ?


Rent a tank. It's cheaper than any insecticide pound/gas vs liter/bug spray. Not to mention it's cheaper than dropping yields and donation price-point. Besides, it's never to late to start playing with CO2 enrichment indoors.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> :]


Is it wet? You know you have to dry it first and then weigh it! Lol!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 3, 2013)

I will start harvesting this week!! 







Love my friends garden!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Is it wet? You know you have to dry it first and then weigh it! Lol!!


it was almost dry and I even trimmed off some sugary has hell leaf.. came out to 24 grams dry.... u dnt see the leaves curling? that shit was almost dry in pic


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

that huge ass 24 gram bud came off this donkey dick.... its the size of my buddies forarm.... that was this bud before it dried... my sourkush


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 3, 2013)

Lol, your plant is buffer than your pal.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

EDIT:ignore privious ... you mean buffer as in bigger lol.....


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey everyone!
Hope the harvests are moving along fine. 
Here in CO the weather forecast for friday is SNOW an RAIN, with a high of 42' and a low of 28' f... FUCK'n COLD.
All my outdoor ladies will be out in this, luckily with a roof over their heads. 
I will be going into town today to buy a few more propane tanks for the outdoor burners. 
With a little energy drink and enough propane I should be able to keep the heaters burning all night, then it's suppose to warm back up...
Finishing out the month with no temps under 35' and warm sun until last wk of oct...
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE KEEP YOUR LADIES COVERED!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 3, 2013)

SNOW!!! will be lucky to even see any in the uk, just grey skies n freezing temps!


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Its must be a very good problem to have gateway.... I wish I had no room atm due to buds hanging everywhere...


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 3, 2013)

never ending job at harvest time getting the thumb cramps now pretty regular lol...


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 3, 2013)

Piles of dankness


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 3, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Piles of dankness [/QUO
> your piles is what i want to see !! lol.. your garden is great


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Oct 3, 2013)

last week was dreadful weather so I got this bright idea to fire up the 600 watt HPS to speed up her progression.

This did not work out well, as after 3 days she started to wilt, but only one bud...go figure. 

I had the light at least 18 inches away from the impacted bud.....anyhow, to hell with the HPS, I'm going to finish her up in the sunshine, just hope we get some more sunny days like today.


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 3, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Sick idea^ ill have to try it with my last plant.
> just finished harvesting my 3rd plant out 4 so far for this outdoor season, this is my first grow that wouldnt of happen with out you guys an your info, shieeetttt hahahah! soo thank you all cause it sure feels good having this much ganja.
> Grim Og
> 
> ...


Your fingers aint sticky enough yet, keep going..


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 3, 2013)

lol man my 7 footers buds are like baseballs. and i have pulled a sample nug and its great. dried
for 4 days and then jarred for 2 before giving it a test go and i like it alot. so it could definitely be pulled
this weekend like sunday. but damn mother nature wants me to let her go 10 more days. lol the weather has been amazing
for my area. and until next sunday which would be about 10 days the high is 70 and low is 50 and no rain lol 


Im also a newb with the 60-100x scope my dude let me borrow but im getting the hang of it. and im Pretty sure
the 7footer is 80%cloudy and 20% amber lol ill get it eventually


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 3, 2013)

Trying out some popcorn out of the purple I cut down last week. Tastes kinda earthy and a little fruity. Strong kick


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Have anyone here used the Boveda medicinal curing/drying packs? Been looking into them and think it might be worth the investment.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Oct 3, 2013)

personally, I would not use them but I have heard positive feedback about them.

I use the cigar humidor approach....where you control the environment that your jars sit it.

One of the most popular poor-man's humidor is a "coolidor" , which is just a food cooler that you regulate the RH

IMHO, it's less effort to control the humidity in the coolidor, than trying to regulate it in a dozen jars

If you keep the environment at your desired RH, then the contents within your jars will remain stable


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Last couple years I had great success with just vacuum sealing the jars after3-4 weeks of curing in the jars and storing them in a pitch black environment. If I opened the jar for any reason it was vacuum sealed back up and put back in its always dark location. The last jar I opened was just as fresh as the day i sealed it. with a great taste and Very strong smell. Might have to just keep with my own method that has seemed to work well my itself. Might by a couple to try them and compare the jars in a year of storage to see if their is a difference.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 3, 2013)

Not bad so far, 2 plants topped 






I know some here are getting this off one plant, but you got to start somewhere right lol...excellent work done by all, impressive to say the least.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Oct 3, 2013)

fundamentally, the humidor/coolidor will do the same thing as your vacuum seal bags. It keeps the RH of the environment stable, as such the contents of the jars remain stable.

Cigar smokers will store cigars for years, even decades, thus the RH of cigar storage is even more critical and precise than storing jars of pot.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

[youtube]GsZ6nYVAyXs[/youtube]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 3, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that huge ass 24 gram bud came off this donkey dick.... its the size of my buddies forarm.... that was this bud before it dried... my sourkush


Buddy could use some time in the gym...nice bud!.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Buddy could use some time in the gym...nice bud!.


 he is a junkie..... tryin to save his country ass to no avail... I should just be da one slangin him jabz of diesel


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

I couldn't do that to him doe... so ill just keep tellin his dumb ass take them suboxones and stop shotting china white..


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Oct 3, 2013)

View attachment 2844822

Here is as shot of the outdoor girls, they have been moved from the herb bed closer to the garage, due to the pending snow tonight. They will be moved into the garage and all but the one in the first picture in the front are coming down Saturday. Our first outdoor grow was fun and challenging with all that Mother Nature threw at us, especially in the month of September. Thanks to all here for answering my newbie questions and happy harvesting to everyone. See everyone next year!


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't go away Rae, just move over to another spot and settle in for the winter, TnT and SS&P have some interesting topics and is always good for a laugh. Sweet looking plants btw.


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Not bad so far, 2 plants topped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pull so far. Good job.


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 3, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Last couple years I had great success with just vacuum sealing the jars after3-4 weeks of curing in the jars and storing them in a pitch black environment. If I opened the jar for any reason it was vacuum sealed back up and put back in its always dark location. The last jar I opened was just as fresh as the day i sealed it. with a great taste and Very strong smell. Might have to just keep with my own method that has seemed to work well my itself. Might by a couple to try them and compare the jars in a year of storage to see if their is a difference.


What do you use to seal your jars? I've been thinking of picking up a food saver vacuum thingy and a jar attachment. My plan is to put a couple packs into long term storage.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 3, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> What do you use to seal your jars? I've been thinking of picking up a food saver vacuum thingy and a jar attachment. My plan is to put a couple packs into long term storage.


I use a vacuum sealer with a jar attachment.


----------



## OZAK47 (Oct 3, 2013)

i harvested too early 3 plants, and this are bag seeds so dont know sativaorindica, but the smoke not that good on taste, and no high, 8 ounces of good look weed. so this 3 i'll let be 4 weeks longer nov.1.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 3, 2013)

Indoor Sun King said:


> last week was dreadful weather so I got this bright idea to fire up the 600 watt HPS to speed up her progression.
> 
> This did not work out well, as after 3 days she started to wilt, but only one bud...go figure.
> 
> I had the light at least 18 inches away from the impacted bud.....anyhow, to hell with the HPS, I'm going to finish her up in the sunshine, just hope we get some more sunny days like today.


One wilted bud? Could be caterpillar damage, look for the most wilted or dry part of that bud and dig in to it a little bit, see caterpillar damage? If you do, you got to start digging around until you find the little thin green fucker, and pull him out.



Shelby420 said:


> Last couple years I had great success with just vacuum sealing the jars after3-4 weeks of curing in the jars and storing them in a pitch black environment. If I opened the jar for any reason it was vacuum sealed back up and put back in its always dark location. The last jar I opened was just as fresh as the day i sealed it. with a great taste and Very strong smell. Might have to just keep with my own method that has seemed to work well my itself. Might by a couple to try them and compare the jars in a year of storage to see if their is a difference.


CO2!!! Store it for years, flash frozen in time!



theexpress said:


> I couldn't do that to him doe... so ill just keep tellin his dumb ass take them suboxones and stop shotting china white..


Some junkies never stop man, it's just a fact of life. I wouldn't let him help you trim unless you know he is well stocked up right now. Hope he can get off of it though, opiate withdrawl is pretty shitty man.



Raeofsun13 said:


> View attachment 2844822View attachment 2844823View attachment 2844824
> 
> Here is as shot of the outdoor girls, they have been moved from the herb bed closer to the garage, due to the pending snow tonight. They will be moved into the garage and all but the one in the first picture in the front are coming down Saturday. Our first outdoor grow was fun and challenging with all that Mother Nature threw at us, especially in the month of September. Thanks to all here for answering my newbie questions and happy harvesting to everyone. See everyone next year!


I feel your pain! I have to move all mine in tonight. We brought them indoors yesterday morning to hit them with a bug bomb that requires 4 days before harvest, so I just shot myself in the foot. I'll be bringing them in every night for 3 more days. Today I hope to bring down my 5 biggest plants, hopefully I can get them all in CO2 without staying up all night!



BigB 420 said:


> What do you use to seal your jars? I've been thinking of picking up a food saver vacuum thingy and a jar attachment. My plan is to put a couple packs into long term storage.


Fill your jars with CO2!!! Seriously, I'm going to have to post some pics of how effective it is tonight. All my buds I packed away 2 days ago, soaking wet, in sealed plastic bags, are just as fresh and spry as they were growing on the plant. No wilting whatsoever, like I said, it's literally freezing them in time!



OZAK47 said:


> View attachment 2844930View attachment 2844931View attachment 2844932View attachment 2844933View attachment 2844934View attachment 2844935View attachment 2844936View attachment 2844937View attachment 2844938View attachment 2844939View attachment 2844940View attachment 2844941View attachment 2844942View attachment 2844943View attachment 2844944View attachment 2844945i harvested too early 3 plants, and this are bag seeds so dont know sativaorindica, but the smoke not that good on taste, and no high, 8 ounces of good look weed. so this 3 i'll let be 4 weeks longer nov.1.


I've been growing since 2009, and I still take stuff early from time to time, I did this season too, it was sadly one of my biggest plants. It sucked because I had a lot of orders already made for it, it's a local favorite. It's important to remember, cannabis builds flowers, fattens up, and already looks ready, but it still needs to go through a ripening process. The ripening process is where your buds get denser, sweeter and stinkier (too a certain point, over-ripened flowers lose their terpene profile), the trichomes change color, and your plant over all starts displaying fall colors. You'll notice a halt in pistil growth in most strains, while some Sativas may produce pistils until long after they are ripe. you will see some yellow, some red, some purple, and in some you won't notice much difference in color at all. Just squeeze a few nugs off each plant to check for density, and look under the scope at the trichs.


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 3, 2013)

well i washed some of my plant, and i aint mad. it smokes smooth and purish!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2013)

With a cheap camera like the Samsung WB150F you can take macro pictures of the trichs and look at them easily:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 3, 2013)

^^Good tip Mo!



Xub420 said:


> well i washed some of my plant, and i aint mad. it smokes smooth and purish!


Oh I can guarantee that anything you give a H2O2 bath will be about as purified as it could get. I just thought it was a tremendous pain in the ass, and when I had bad PM, I really had to bash the trichs off scrubbing them clean.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 3, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> What do you use to seal your jars? I've been thinking of picking up a food saver vacuum thingy and a jar attachment. My plan is to put a couple packs into long term storage.


I've been looking at a unit called the Pump-n-seal. Its one of those "as seen on TV" gadgets. Basically you poke a hole in the jar lid, put a sealing strip over it and pump the air out...it looks like it works pretty well and the cost isn't prohibitive at around $40 delivered.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2013)

I have one of those and it works great. You can really put a mad amount of vacuum on a jar.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 3, 2013)

*If you look closely you can see a bud worm lucky i only have three out of the netting.*


----------



## Mohican (Oct 3, 2013)

Hate it when that happens! Here was a beautiful shot of the Mr Goo:






Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Hate it when that happens! Here was a beautiful shot of the Mr Goo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mo! I've never seen a bud worm before but is that one about 1/3 up from the bottom of the picture right in the middle?


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Oct 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Don't go away Rae, just move over to another spot and settle in for the winter, TnT and SS&P have some interesting topics and is always good for a laugh. Sweet looking plants btw.


 oh I am not going away, just done with outdoors. We have indoor going at the same time. Spend most of my time when I am on RIU in my home spot, Colorado Patients. Thanks for the compliment on the girls. I will be checking out everyone's harvest shots.


----------



## BlackTuna (Oct 3, 2013)

grrrrrrrr,,,,,,,

I'm gonna find Patience and slap the ,,,,,

I'd take a pic of my stash jar but it's empty. 

Dug around and found two dugouts full of last springs goodies.

Gonna have to stash a few extra jars this time around, hate to run out during harvest.


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2013)

What's this one ? Beautiful.


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Don't go away Rae, just move over to another spot and settle in for the winter, TnT and SS&P have some interesting topics and is always good for a laugh. Sweet looking plants btw.


 I seem to get in trouble when I go to TnT or any where else for that matter.


----------



## BlackTuna (Oct 3, 2013)

Pakistan Chitral Kush 

Purple Pakistani

couple hits and the grin on my face won't quit.

A happy, happy, happy high.

Not a destroyer, couch lock high.


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 3, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I've been looking at a unit called the Pump-n-seal. Its one of those "as seen on TV" gadgets. Basically you poke a hole in the jar lid, put a sealing strip over it and pump the air out...it looks like it works pretty well and the cost isn't prohibitive at around $40 delivered.


Thanks. I'll give those a look.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 3, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> To hell with that! I've done that and it takes off so many trichomes. Try my CO2 technique, it's easily a million times better, and it gets rid of the PM spots way better... Er, um, no offense FMILY, but you have to try what I've been doing.


I wouldnt mind trying it, although I dont have any PM issues. When I lived in San Diego I use to have major problems with PM. The dryness where I live is about the only single good thing about this place. You should do a tutorial on the C02 stuff. I would like to see it. No offense taken, I like trying new and different stuff, thats how I learn.

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> I will start harvesting this week!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What Country are you in and how does that stay safe with all the high rises around ?


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 3, 2013)

So was on attitude deciding what I'm gonna get from hso for the upcoming promo. And saw a picture of a flowering green crack. Struck a real resemblance to my bag seed sativa dom. Here's a good pick of her she's real frosty but still got like 3-4 weeks to go. Makes sense since I was smoking green crack right b4 I starting Germing my bag seeds. Can anyone working with this strain confirm or deny? Either way she's a beauty and gonna be a great smoke but curious to know.

Keep it green


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Pakistan Chitral Kush
> 
> Purple Pakistani
> 
> ...


impressive !


----------



## BlackTuna (Oct 3, 2013)

She's at the critical stage right now. Few more days and she might be ready. 

That's my Christmas gift to me.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 3, 2013)

this here is the best thread at the moment!


----------



## Kief Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

TWS said:


> What Country are you in and how does that stay safe with all the high rises around ?


Their sig says Spain?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 3, 2013)

Got another one up



Moved to the jar, ain't much but it was basically a single short cola


----------



## MidwesternGro (Oct 3, 2013)

Outdoor critical hog. It was really hard to get it to fit in my backpack.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 3, 2013)

Ok I showed the good, now the bad 


My question to you is, do I even try saving this {was thinking of the H2O2 water bath Jorge suggests} or do you feel the PM is just too bad?


----------



## MidwesternGro (Oct 3, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ok I showed the good, now the bad
> View attachment 2845366View attachment 2845367View attachment 2845368View attachment 2845369
> 
> My question to you is, do I even try saving this {was thinking of the H2O2 water bath Jorge suggests} or do you feel the PM is just too bad?


Do you really want to get a reputation for selling/sharing that? I would use it for hash after an H2O2 water bath.


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2013)

Kief Moon said:


> Their sig says Spain?


 that's right. I think that's where she's from. Weed must be legal in Spain ?


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 3, 2013)

MidwesternGro said:


> Do you really want to get a reputation for selling/sharing that? I would use it for hash after an H2O2 water bath.


My thoughts also, it's just a shame to see it go to waste is all.
I don't sell it, this is mine.


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2013)

I just don't know what to say.... Is the PM on the buds ?


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 3, 2013)

TWS said:


> I just don't know what to say.... Is the PM on the buds ?


No it's just on the leaves, I'm thinking it's pretty much fucked but I will give the H2O2 a shot... teaching experience right lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2013)

I would , If I didn't like it after that........ BLAST IT !


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry for ruining such a beautiful thread guys...


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 3, 2013)

kosher kushpeace.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 3, 2013)

this is the best out door season iv seen in a long time. not that many busts


----------



## doublejj (Oct 3, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> this is the best out door season iv seen in a long time. not that many busts


or rips..........


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 3, 2013)

doublejj said:


> or rips..........


Jesus...I still have a few weeks left on like half my plants, guys...Shhhhhh!!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 3, 2013)

I seen some rips... that means lower prices lol man i got some a 3 pack the other day was so preme it doesnt even get you highl.. haha o well.


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Jabba Stash is getting closer and closer, starting to turn purp, mainly on just the tips of the calyx and sugar leafs, looks really fucking cool. i had to remove a nug unfortunately due to bud rot, you can see where i removed it from the main cola where the main stem is exposed


----------



## TWS (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 3, 2013)

yeeeeeee! thats the homie!


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 4, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Hey everyone!
> Hope the harvests are moving along fine.
> Here in CO the weather forecast for friday is SNOW an RAIN, with a high of 42' and a low of 28' f... FUCK'n COLD.
> All my outdoor ladies will be out in this, luckily with a roof over their heads.
> ...


After those two rain storms we got here in N. California, the weather has turned to mild, 65-70 degrees with very low humidity. The breeze calmed but is just enough to keep all the buds dry. Forecast is for more of the same with even warmer temps, into the 80's starting this weekend. Perfect for the rain-battered babies, still recovering from the early rains, in preparation for next weeks harvest. Can't wait!


----------



## Joedank (Oct 4, 2013)

just shook and pushed 4+ inches of snow off the carport ghouse , such wet snow its sticking to the hooper.. temps in both holding at 40* with outside temps at 25*.
all the pic updates are sick!! hope it stops snowing at my altitude soonish. peace


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Well my driveway alarm goes off at 2:08 tonight, I jump up to see 2 guys running for there life. After reviewing the surveillance footage I have a crappy image of one of them, but I will say, they didn't even make it off the fence onto my property. About half way down the fence the alarm went off and from the look of it the guy shit his pants.


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Well my driveway alarm goes off at 2:08 tonight, I jump up to see 2 guys running for there life. After reviewing the surveillance footage I have a crappy image of one of them, but I will say, they didn't even make it off the fence onto my property. About half way down the fence the alarm went off and from the look of it the guy shit his pants.


Hahaha. Awesome.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Oct 4, 2013)

TWS said:


> that's right. I think that's where she's from. Weed must be legal in Spain ?


nope, it is not legal in Spain but not considered such a big deal....I lived there for a year, the hash was great. 

There was several bars that allowed pot smoking, but not sure now with the anti-smoking (cigarettes) rules


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Oct 4, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> One wilted bud? Could be caterpillar damage, look for the most wilted or dry part of that bud and dig in to it a little bit, see caterpillar damage? If you do, you got to start digging around until you find the little thin green fucker, and pull him out.


little to no chance of her having caterpillars, as I'm indoors, half way up a high-rise in the middle of a concrete jungle....only the odd fly 

it was most certainly was a reaction to the HPS light, but it is funny that the bud damaged was not the closest to the bulb


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 4, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> After those two rain storms we got here in N. California, the weather has turned to mild, 65-70 degrees with very low humidity. The breeze calmed but is just enough to keep all the buds dry. Forecast is for more of the same with even warmer temps, into the 80's starting this weekend. Perfect for the rain-battered babies, still recovering from the early rains, in preparation for next weeks harvest. Can't wait!


The weather really has turned perfect this week here in norcal. It was only 60 last night and dry! Not a drop of morning dew here the last few days. Sunny and breezy for the final push means no rushed harvest for me.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 4, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> Well my driveway alarm goes off at 2:08 tonight, I jump up to see 2 guys running for there life. After reviewing the surveillance footage I have a crappy image of one of them, but I will say, they didn't even make it off the fence onto my property. About half way down the fence the alarm went off and from the look of it the guy shit his pants.


I'm glad they got spooked and bounced. Keep your guard up homie. Last night I unleashed my pitt on a potential threat, only to have him find a skunk  I've been spending some time on my 10ft ladder as a spotlight tower.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Oct 4, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I'm glad they got spooked and bounced. Keep your guard up homie. Last night I unleashed my pitt on a potential threat, only to have him find a skunk  I've been spending some time on my 10ft ladder as a spotlight tower.


damn...did your dog get sprayed by the stinky critter?


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 4, 2013)

this is my problem rite now everybody whats the hook up hahaha. peace


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I'm glad they got spooked and bounced. Keep your guard up homie. Last night I unleashed my pitt on a potential threat, only to have him find a skunk  I've been spending some time on my 10ft ladder as a spotlight tower.


Glad it wasn't a ripper, but a skunk isn't much better. If he got sprayed I have the best skunk removal recipe we had to use a few times. A skunk got in our fenced in porch and my dog cornered it trying to play and got sprayed. We spent a week trying everything from tomato juice to over the counter and nothing worked until we tried the peroxide, baking soda, dish soap recipe and damn it was instantly gone. Heres a link to it just in case you need it. http://home.earthlink.net/~skunkremedy/home/sk00001.htm


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexican update. She's swelling up nicely and starting to really pack on some bud. 10 day outlook is pretty good after a rainy weekend in store, but I'm probably gonna need a minimum 5 weeks to be sweet. I really don't now anything about her other than some of the best looking, tasting, smelling and high of any brick bud ever, so who knows, she may be one of those who goes for weeks and weeks and will never finish before a killing frost. We are gonna find out!


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 4, 2013)

The Vortex stinks guys, she really stinks bad (but in a good skunky funky with a hint of dogshit kinda way). I was out on my property and I got a waft of dankness from at least 50 yards away.


----------



## Dibbsey (Oct 4, 2013)

heres one of the taller ones i have. fed with pure by bontanicare not topped or anything. she's about 7 ft tall with about 2 and a half weeks left. Hardly a yellowing leaf yet they have been very green during flowering i've been happy. Top cola is about a ft and 1/2. Buds are fat as fuck on this plant and all others I have. harvesting some this week that will be done. Will post more pics when I go out again.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 4, 2013)

Indoor Sun King said:


> damn...did your dog get sprayed by the stinky critter?


Yeah but just a misting, not a direct spray.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 4, 2013)

gb next year bbuild a tent ontop of the water butt in the centre....360 deg vision,,,,couple bb guns and jizz mags your golden....


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 4, 2013)

33'f at 8am this morning with snow on the ground. Got my side garden cover up last night and it successfully held off the sleet and snow. Now the temperature drop to 28'f tonight. Will be keeping the propane burners lit all night if I have to.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 4, 2013)

Dibbsey said:


> View attachment 2845964 heres one of the taller ones i have. fed with pure by bontanicare not topped or anything. she's about 7 ft tall with about 2 and a half weeks left. Hardly a yellowing leaf yet they have been very green during flowering i've been happy. Top cola is about a ft and 1/2. Buds are fat as fuck on this plant and all others I have. harvesting some this week that will be done. Will post more pics when I go out again.



nice girl!! this takes some serious knowledge to get a plant to grow on a side hill like that tho  j/k


----------



## TWS (Oct 4, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> 33'f at 8am this morning with snow on the ground. Got my side garden cover up last night and it successfully held off the sleet and snow. Now the temperature drop to 28'f tonight. Will be keeping the propane burners lit all night if I have to.
> 
> View attachment 2846016
> View attachment 2846012


 Way to persevere ! They look happy too !


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 4, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Ok I showed the good, now the bad
> View attachment 2845366View attachment 2845367View attachment 2845368View attachment 2845369
> 
> My question to you is, do I even try saving this {was thinking of the H2O2 water bath Jorge suggests} or do you feel the PM is just too bad?


iv seen way worse than that dogg your good.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 4, 2013)

After a year of no growing at all, finally I'm back to smoking my own. 



Hope everyone's getting having a nice harvest


----------



## Dibbsey (Oct 4, 2013)

a bud from a week and a half ago


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 4, 2013)

Georgina getting her swell on. Wind and rain was happening today. Its way to huge and heavy for that shit. Lol really hoping October is a dry month and it can go till maybe first week November. If so I'm thinking definitely 1lb+ maybe 1.5. Smells fruity and dank


----------



## doubletake (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks like a nice tree my man filled out that trash can no problem ha.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 4, 2013)

After some tender care & time, those poor excuses of plants returned this...


Not sure if this is the best way to dry them but I didn't want any trace of PM, so I removed all the main stems which left mostly popcorn and some nice nugs.


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 4, 2013)

back to the grind stacked kush peace.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 4, 2013)

View attachment 2846371View attachment 2846373View attachment 2846375View attachment 2846376the last 10 plants and we are done !! i want to start all over now lol... everyone have a great harvest


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 4, 2013)

I decided to top two more plants, with and expected yield of 6-7 pounds. It's looking like they are gonna be 5'rs homies... Time to get paid.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 4, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I decided to top two more plants, with and expected yield of 6-7 pounds. It's looking like they are gonna be 5'rs homies... Time to get paid.


thats the way to do it !! good luck


----------



## doubletake (Oct 4, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 2846371View attachment 2846373View attachment 2846375View attachment 2846376the last 10 plants and we are done !! i want to start all over now lol... everyone have a great harvest


Damn man that last nugg shot looks super tasty getting some color on them ha.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 4, 2013)

Beautiful strain Getaway!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 4, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I decided to top two more plants, with and expected yield of 6-7 pounds. It's looking like they are gonna be 5'rs homies... Time to get paid.


well hurry up then!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 4, 2013)

I went to the poker room and tryed to bluff this old man mother fucker gots balls i threw 400 out there and he called


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I went to the poker room and tryed to bluff this old man mother fucker gots balls i threw 400 out there and he called


Thats a lot of money...did you kick his ass after in the parking lot? lol

Peace
FM


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats a lot of money...did you kick his ass after in the parking lot? lol
> 
> Peace
> FM


naw he deserved that 400 he called with 2 pair


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 4, 2013)

Couple nice colas I pulled down today off my Blackberry Kush:


----------



## Bear Country (Oct 4, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> 33'f at 8am this morning with snow on the ground. Got my side garden cover up last night and it successfully held off the sleet and snow. Now the temperature drop to 28'f tonight. Will be keeping the propane burners lit all night if I have to.
> 
> View attachment 2846016
> View attachment 2846012




Thats a nice set up. Mine were out in the wild....didnt have that luxery of being able to cover them...I would have liked them to go just a while longer but as you know...weather did not permit it. I brought them in because they were facing 3 to 4 days in mid 20sF...thats just to much to ask ..even from the hardiest of Indicas. They had already seen one night at 22 degrees and the following at 26. Only one didnt bounce back from those two nights....sativa dom, but all others did fine ...just minor freeze burn on leaf fringes.

Nice grow GT!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2013)

This will be my largest wax run ever!!! I wonder how much wax I will yield when I run this whole entire plant....Cant wait!

View attachment 2846682View attachment 2846683


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This will be my largest wax run ever!!! I wonder how much wax I will yield when I run this whole entire plant....Cant wait!
> 
> View attachment 2846682View attachment 2846683View attachment 2846684


Very nice. I'm curious, since you're turning her into wax does the dry and cure even matter? Will you trim any beforehand?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 4, 2013)

That's crazy FM... Gonna be a shit ton of wax. Do you plan on using butane, or a more economical solvent?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2013)

Im just pulling off all the fan leaves and keeping all sugar leaves on her. Once she is dried, its getting ran. No curing or anything like that. Anyone know any serious deals on Power 5x? I found 96 cans for $155 but its also another $50 for shipping. Ebay has 96 cans for $225 with free shipping. I already hit up all the local smoke shops and they are way too expensive.

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> That's crazy FM... Gonna be a shit ton of wax. Do you plan on using butane, or a more economical solvent?


Butane bro, lol I am a crumble addict.

Peace
FM


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im just pulling off all the fan leaves and keeping all sugar leaves on her. Once she is dried, its getting ran. No curing or anything like that. Anyone know any serious deals on Power 5x? I found 96 cans for $155 but its also another $50 for shipping. Ebay has 96 cans for $225 with free shipping. I already hit up all the local smoke shops and they are way too expensive.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Nice. Sounds easier than trimming that's for sure.


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey FMily can u post a Utube video of u makeing BHO? from the point of using Dried or frozen or whatever type of shake
and go through the process because i love the color you yield when u do it and really wanna run my own


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 4, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Im just pulling off all the fan leaves and keeping all sugar leaves on her. Once she is dried, its getting ran. No curing or anything like that. Anyone know any serious deals on Power 5x? I found 96 cans for $155 but its also another $50 for shipping. Ebay has 96 cans for $225 with free shipping. I already hit up all the local smoke shops and they are way too expensive.
> 
> Peace
> FM


I checked Amazon, you can get 96 cans for $205 shipped through a few different vendors. Here's a link http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B005WO7ZSO/ref=mw_dp_olp?qid=1380952290&sr=8-2

Can't wait to see this, it's gonna be an epic batch for sure.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2013)

DAMN.. got drunk went back to the poker room and lost 1800 in 10 mins on black jack.


----------



## 420mon (Oct 5, 2013)

Still another 3ish maybe 4 weeks for these, mon have 2 sour d and 4 blue dreams...sour d is starting to get yellow fan leaves and losing alot of leaves but mon gonna let em ride, blue dream is too but not as fast. Will try to get some more pictures as plants come down, greenhouse has been too crowded and you cant really see anything with everything all over everything.....remind mon next year, less plants and more room!!!!

sour d
blue dream


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 5, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> DAMN.. got drunk went back to the poker room and lost 1800 in 10 mins on black jack.


Fucking A'!! I've never not won at Black Jack. My buddy Matt is a master card counter. He's gayer than AIDS, but he is the single best gambling buddy I've ever had, he turns 40 bucks into 500 in about 1 hour or less. Next time you go to Vegas, bring me and him, you'll make a ridiculous amount of money. My best advice is never hit a table without 2 days of research. It's a lot less research than growing pot takes, not to mention it makes money faster!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 5, 2013)

gayer then aids..........joizi = ledge


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 5, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Jozikins again.





*


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 5, 2013)

View attachment 2846817View attachment 2846818Mastodon Kush Emerald Triangle 
View attachment 2846819View attachment 2846820 Original Sour Diesel Cali Connection

It was harvest day for these 2 girls. I cut the mastodon kush down it was starting to get some bud rot. Mother Nature decided to take down the OSD. I guess it was top heavy and snapped just below the bottom set of branches. It also wreaks now haven't pinpointed it but very smelly


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

First lil bit of weather here in So Cal . Santa's Anna's last night and this weekend. It's was ripping, Gust to 80 sustained 40 -50 . Now the bad thing about SA's here is it can get really dusty in which it did but nothing like the sand storms that can happen to where you can't see shit outside and just red dust clouds. Everything on the side yard was the most unprotected. I was worried about my Tranquil ( stacked real heavy ) getting blown over after watching her whip from side to side last night. She's fine and the cheese Burger is stacked and was just a little out of place but good. The dust pelting doesn't look to be bad but I have a medible hang over and can't focus yet. Rain coming Wed- Thurs highs in the 60*s. Typical So Cal Fall weather pattern. Santa anna's then rain. Hope anyone else down here who got the wind is ok.


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 5, 2013)

winds are still crazy the last plant still standing


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 5, 2013)

I had my first taste of pot when I was in Junior High School back in 1967. As everyone here probably remembers, or knows about, back in those days you bought a joint for a quarter and a "lid" for ten bucks. If you were lucky it would be mostly leaf with only a small amount of seeds and stems LOL. Well, over the years I've gone on long dry spells, where I didn't smoke for years at a time. As I got older, the feeling I got from smoking dope changed and it was no longer as much fun. Kind of made me feel anxious and paranoid. Hard to explain. I completely quit smoking for over 15 years. Well, a couple years ago, I had this problem with insomnia and a friend of mine told me to take a few hits of some killer weed he had. I did it, and lo and behold, it put me into a deep uninterrupted sleep and I felt like a million bucks when I woke the next morning. Since then I've been using it to help me when I get insomnia and it does the trick. Anyway, to make a long story short...I got a doctors recommendation (legal in CA) and decided to do a grow this year. During the last few weeks my plants were badly battered by the rain storms that blew through here and I was forced to take in some of the bud on the broken branches. Yesterday afternoon, I decided to taste some of it.....It basically put me on the couch for the rest of the day. I'm not sure if this is unusual, but I'd say I've got a pretty good crop here. Just hope one of the strains yet to harvest isn't quite so debilitating. I couldn't even take care of my normal chores yesterday. The shit layed me out like a sleepy dog.

Sorry for the long story. Just a little background from a "newbie" grower. Next year is going to be a whole new adventure thanks to many of your posts and advice. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

Awesome ! you grew some kind smoke and the story is cool. Those were some long times without weed, Way to go from being a casual smoker to planting a crop. Your an old Mother fucker too . LOL  Shit ! 1967 is a good year, I was in JR high 13 years after that. lol Weed was 20.00 an eight for mids and 60.00 for good ole Humboldt. Thanks for the Story sir.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 5, 2013)

TWS said:


> Awesome ! you grew some kind smoke and the story is cool. Those were some long times without weed, Way to go from being a casual smoker to planting a crop. Your an old Mother fucker too . LOL  Shit ! 1967 is a good year, I was in JR high 13 years after that. lol Weed was 20.00 an eight for mids and 60.00 for good ole Humboldt. Thanks for the Story sir.


I remember sometime way back in the day, some friends of mine took some of the seed from our "lid." we bought and planted them in one of the rural areas around So. Cal where I lived. The plants made it to about 1 foot tall. We chopped it, dried it and smoked it all before it even got bud on it. I guess you could call it a stone age guerrilla grow. We didn't know anything about sinsemillia or whether they were male or female. We just chopped and smoked the leaf when there was enough to make a few joints.


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

I think I started smoking in 6th grade, My buddies parents smoked so we would pinch there stuff or the roach jar. Funny thing is and we didn't know any better but his parents always had a gallon ziplock of leaf. There was this abandon house we use to smoke at on the way to school. It took a few times, Half a dozen or so before I really ever felt anything. The morning it hit me on the way to school I had to lay down in someone's front grass . LOl got all dizzy with hot sweats . lol After that some of the most magical times besides Christmas as a kid were to come.


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 5, 2013)

lol thats funny TWS my story is real similar. started smoking in like 5th-6th grade and it took like 6x
for me to actually get stoned. i actually think i was hitting it wrong or something but one day we made
this like 4 person bong. and we were hitting it with my ollder brother and his friends so they knew what they
were doing and when we hit it and they were hitting also we got their hit u know so i got fuucking retardly stoned.
like geeeking laughing to the point of peeing my pants, and just high as a a mother fucker lol thats when me and Mj met lol

took me a yr from that first time to really start burning like every day but im only 22 so no cool "weed was this price " stories lol
when i started burning 8ths were $50 and it was usually tight indoor nugs lol


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 5, 2013)

I remember in high school (early 90's) there were two kinds of weed. Brown (we called it mexican) and green (we called it ganja) Green stuff cost $10-$20 more but it was worth it. We didn't know what a strain even was let alone indica vs sativa. I used to wake and bake before school, show up around 3rd period, and bail out to get high again at lunch. Good times. 

I remember in jr high I tried to smoke a bag of leaf on my birthday. Worst headache of my life. I missed my own birthday party.


----------



## hoonry (Oct 5, 2013)

in high school sometimes we used to see this awesome looking and smelling weed that was mediocre smoke at best. we called it pretendica


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 5, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> Hey FMily can u post a Utube video of u makeing BHO? from the point of using Dried or frozen or whatever type of shake
> and go through the process because i love the color you yield when u do it and really wanna run my own


Unfortunately I dont have a video camera. If I can find one I will do it. I am running some BHO on Monday, strain Cheese. Shit smells like sharp cheese doodles. 


socaljoe said:


> I checked Amazon, you can get 96 cans for $205 shipped through a few different vendors. Here's a link http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ol/B005WO7ZSO/ref=mw_dp_olp?qid=1380952290&sr=8-2
> 
> Can't wait to see this, it's gonna be an epic batch for sure.


Good looking out Socal, it will be epic but also a real pain in the ass. Hopefully she yields good. Never grew the strain so its a first for me.


MrStickyScissors said:


> DAMN.. got drunk went back to the poker room and lost 1800 in 10 mins on black jack.


Next time you get drunk, go to Ebay and buy me a pallet of butane, its much cheaper than 1800. lol


TWS said:


> First lil bit of weather here in So Cal . Santa's Anna's last night and this weekend. It's was ripping, Gust to 80 sustained 40 -50 . Now the bad thing about SA's here is it can get really dusty in which it did but nothing like the sand storms that can happen to where you can't see shit outside and just red dust clouds. Everything on the side yard was the most unprotected. I was worried about my Tranquil ( stacked real heavy ) getting blown over after watching her whip from side to side last night. She's fine and the cheese Burger is stacked and was just a little out of place but good. The dust pelting doesn't look to be bad but I have a medible hang over and can't focus yet. Rain coming Wed- Thurs highs in the 60*s. Typical So Cal Fall weather pattern. Santa anna's then rain. Hope anyone else down here who got the wind is ok.


Bro, I was on Stetson yesterday and there was a fucking mini tornado of dust in the field. I couldnt believe it, the winds are driving me nuts cause my motion sensors are going off like crazy. LOL Has any of your stuff started to turn purple yet or it hasnt been that cold yet? I have 2 plants that got bashed by the winds, I will post a pic for ya. Hope all is well homey!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 5, 2013)

Santa Ana Damage from yesterday. THey are getting chopped tomorrow.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

^^^ Just re support them and they'll be ok just give them real good support so it don't happen again.^^^


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> ^^^ Just re support them and they'll be ok just give them real good support so it don't happen again.^^^


They are done so thats why I dont really care, they are getting chopped tomorrow. The wind is crazy it could be perfectly calm and then out of nowhere these huge gusts come marching in. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend and be safe out there!

Peace
FM


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Fucking A'!! I've never not won at Black Jack. My buddy Matt is a master card counter. He's gayer than AIDS, but he is the single best gambling buddy I've ever had, he turns 40 bucks into 500 in about 1 hour or less. Next time you go to Vegas, bring me and him, you'll make a ridiculous amount of money. My best advice is never hit a table without 2 days of research. It's a lot less research than growing pot takes, not to mention it makes money faster!


allright we will go. ill put 3k down and see if you guys can win some money and of coarse ill kick down. hey are you comming up? about to be dry in 3 days


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 5, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> allright we will go. ill put 3k down and see if you guys can win some money and of coarse ill kick down. hey are you comming up? about to be dry in 3 days


I want to come too!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I want to come too!


lol im not trippin if your in cali you can go. i make friends real easy had the cab drive snorting coke last night haha


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 5, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> lol im not trippin if your in cali you can go. i make friends real easy had the cab drive snorting coke last night haha


How far is Riverside County from you?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> How far is Riverside County from you?


not far. anywhere in cali is my playground. im in modesto


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 5, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> not far. anywhere in cali is my playground. im in modesto


wow thats a six hour drive. ouch!


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

Fucking Modesto !


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

is that even in Calif.???


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 5, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> allright we will go. ill put 3k down and see if you guys can win some money and of coarse ill kick down. hey are you comming up? about to be dry in 3 days


 my boss is trying to work the schedule for me


----------



## northeastmarco (Oct 5, 2013)

liberty haze


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2847305


 dirt, you avatar scares me! lol


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 5, 2013)

Sonofabitch...was checking my girls out today, found one where the very top bud was brown and crispy. So I pull off the dead matter, and nestled in there is a budworm. Fortunately I caught this before it could do much damage, the affected area was cut away. I'm pissed because it's my own fault...I've been lax on my BT treatments, thinking that if I had budworms then I'd see evidence. Oh well, live and learn...the BT treatment resumes tonight.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> They are done so thats why I dont really care, they are getting chopped tomorrow. The wind is crazy it could be perfectly calm and then out of nowhere these huge gusts come marching in. Hope everyone enjoys their weekend and be safe out there!
> 
> Peace
> FM


I haven been around much for the last couple of days, I've been at the track............the Hangtown motocross track! I'm a sponsor of a Pro motocross racer (Grandson), I own 1/2, of 2 new 2014 Yamaha YZ450F race bikes. One is so new they just picked it up yesterday!.......watching my grandson race for the Pro $$$. Best finish so far is 3rd. Main Moto is tomorrow.......hoping for a $15,000 payday!.......wish us luck!....


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Sonofabitch...was checking my girls out today, found one where the very top bud was brown and crispy. So I pull off the dead matter, and nestled in there is a budworm. Fortunately I caught this before it could do much damage, the affected area was cut away. I'm pissed because it's my own fault...I've been lax on my BT treatments, thinking that if I had budworms then I'd see evidence. Oh well, live and learn...the BT treatment resumes tonight.


 LOl. Me too ! I love it when I find the little bastard just hate plucking out dead flower.


doublejj said:


> I haven been around much for the last couple of days, I've been at the track............the Hangtown motocross track! I'm a sponsor of a Pro motocross racer (Grandson), I own 1/2, of 2 new 2014 Yamaha YZ450F race bikes. One is so new they just picked it up yesterday!.......watching my grandson race for the Pro $$$. Best finish so far is 3rd. Main Moto is tomorrow.......hoping for a $15,000 payday!.......wish us luck!....


 You know you got my attention now ! Good luck and I hope he let's it all hang out ! Moto up !


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

Always like the gate girls !


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

Specially when they aren't Monster ho's.


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

soooooo Bored. Was gonna chop something today but will wait til next week. Think I'll go get my Flower room ready. Clean the filter sock, replace some bulbs and re do the floor liner. Can't wait to fire up. Just gotta cull the numbers outside.


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

I can only whip in my dreams.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 5, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> not far. anywhere in cali is my playground. im in modesto


Whats up bro im in fresno!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2013)

TWS said:


> I can only whip in my dreams.


[video=youtube;-e0J2UORdZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=-e0J2UORdZc[/video]


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I haven been around much for the last couple of days, I've been at the track............the Hangtown motocross track! I'm a sponsor of a Pro motocross racer (Grandson), I own 1/2, of 2 new 2014 Yamaha YZ450F race bikes. One is so new they just picked it up yesterday!.......watching my grandson race for the Pro $$$. Best finish so far is 3rd. Main Moto is tomorrow.......hoping for a $15,000 payday!.......wish us luck!....


im looking for two bikes. sold 5 quads never really was into quads. used to race at the fair grounds in losbanos with my RM 250. problem is im 6 foot 3 265 pounds i think iv out grown a 250. thinking about getting a 450 4 stroke.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> im looking for two bikes. sold 5 quads never really was into quads. used to race at the fair grounds in losbanos with my RM 250. problem is im 6 foot 3 265 pounds i think iv out grown a 250. thinking about getting a 450 4 stroke.


We buy 2-3 new bikes each year. Their local Yamaha dealer is also a partial sponsor. He gets new bikes at cost & if we trade it in, we can get a new one for $2,800.......He re-sells the race bike for more than retail for a new one.......sweet deal. If your really serious I can probably get you a good deal on a new Yamaha......or would you want a full race bike?


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm trying to get a bike myself, too much fun. But anyways I ended up getting a damn good yield for myself, Nbk put out 8 3/4 ounce and the grim gave me 6 1/2 not bad for some bagseed in 10 gals. Stoked. Now I wait for my jabba... Mmmm


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 5, 2013)

doublejj said:


> dirt, you avatar scares me! lol


Just setting the mood for Halloween.  
The Picture is from my prison ID back in the days of low riding w/o a Car.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Just setting the mood for Halloween.
> The Picture is from my prison ID back in the days of low riding w/o a Car.


Oh, well that explains it..........but damn that's a hard way to ride.......and it showed....lol!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 5, 2013)

doublejj said:


> We buy 2-3 new bikes each year. Their local Yamaha dealer is also a partial sponsor. He gets new bikes at cost & if we trade it in, we can get a new one for $2,800.......He re-sells the race bike for more than retail for a new one.......sweet deal. If your really serious I can probably get you a good deal on a new Yamaha......or would you want a full race bike?


dude real talk ill take 4 bikes 1 for me one for my wife and two for my kids there 3 and 4


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> dude real talk ill take 4 bikes 1 for me one for my wife and two for my kids there 3 and 4


I should have mentioned the bikes are out of Nevada. I'm not sure you can legally get a sticker for them in Cali....He only rides on race tracks so it's not an issue. My bad.........


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2013)

This ones for you MrStickyScissors.......World Mini's in Las Vegas.......[video=youtube;DBjDpberuOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=DBjDpberuOk[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 5, 2013)

I was caught off guard by the sound of a 2 stroke .


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2013)

TWS said:


> I was caught off guard by the sound of a 2 stroke .


sounds like someone kicked a bee hive when they start.........lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 5, 2013)

TWS said:


> I was caught off guard by the sound of a 2 stroke .


Oh the big bike!...That wasn't our helmet cam, & it wasn't an AMA event.........in AMA you won't hear them.....


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 6, 2013)

*I love 50s, 65s, 125s, pretty much any pit bike, i dont weight much so i jam on them lol..

Started taking a couple tops tonight.

*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 6, 2013)

2014 is going to be my year. first outdoor grow and I will show the fatness of my balls.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 6, 2013)

doublejj said:


> This ones for you MrStickyScissors.......World Mini's in Las Vegas.......[video=youtube;DBjDpberuOk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=DBjDpberuOk[/video]


thats bad ass those kids got tallent


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 6, 2013)

looks like im the only one up


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 6, 2013)

LOL. Everyone's going thru sleep deprivation, zombie style marathon trimming and GTA 5 (for slackers like me)


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> LOL. Everyone's going thru sleep deprivation, zombie style marathon trimming and GTA 5 (for slackers like me)


Dumps coffee through keyboard...is it there yet?.

Mine is all jarred, got bored right away and cut 14 clones for Christmas presents.

Hmm, wish all my relatives smoked...then I wouldn't have to shop for anything.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 6, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> LOL. Everyone's going thru sleep deprivation, zombie style marathon trimming and GTA 5 (for slackers like me)


ya got that right we are done now for the cutting part now to finish trimming . and its a season for us good luck gb with that great garden ya got there haha


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey guys I gotta couple bud shots that came off our biggest juicy fruit...obviously there wet off the plant in these pics but I thought they were big enough to share with my friends here on this awesome thread. By the way awesome grows from everybody here this year, and kudos to tws for starting a great thread.


----------



## TWS (Oct 6, 2013)

Dems sum nicens !


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 6, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> LOL. Everyone's going thru sleep deprivation, zombie style marathon trimming and GTA 5 (for slackers like me)


*
Haha you hit the nail on the head with that lol..

Shit im going to school right now gotta take a test tommorow and Tuesday trying to study as much as possible while trimming and watching cameras and playing ps3 lol. 

I could just imagine the peeps that have full-time jobs that have nice size crops thats gotta be hella stressful..

Big Wad of money nothin less then a twenty lol thanks Garden Boss got that song stuck in my head!
*


----------



## SunJ (Oct 6, 2013)

Some pre-harvest pics of my outdoor ladies from about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## firelane (Oct 6, 2013)

Purple Wreck came out nice and Tora Bora needs two more weeks


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 6, 2013)

Good luck DJJ at the track, hopefully everyone is safe and you guys come out winner!!! Its a beautiful day today and I am trapped in my house with this fucking plant outside. Ughhhh I want it to be done already! Its like I am a prisoner of my own home. lol

@TWS once my big plant is chopped my plant count is back to normal....lol

Peace
FM


----------



## TheChosenOne (Oct 6, 2013)

little Afghan HA in front
 Afghan HA cola a few weeks ago
 501st OG #2 getting chunky and smells like straight skunk and fuel! real greasy too
 501st OG #2
 and again lol. I'll be keeping this 501st OG around for sure
tahoe OG nug harvested last week 
 Tahoe OG
 more Afghan HA
 Afghan HA
 Mars OG cola
Mars OG cola smells like lemon drops and candy, VERY fruit and super sticky! 

I'll get more pics probably today as ill be harvesting soon


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

Amazing setup and results!

Have you tried Scott's OG?


----------



## TheChosenOne (Oct 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Amazing setup and results!
> 
> Have you tried Scott's OG?


I have not. I was going to get that, but instead i grabbed Rugburn OG. 

I have 501st OG (2 phenos.. but i lost one plant) i have another pheno of 501st OG in veg for winter though.

Warda'reek'n OG, RugBurn OG, and Afghan Hells Angel from Rare Dankness


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

I am loving your garden! Great variety 

I only had enough dough to buy one pack from the RD booth at the LA Cup so I picked up the Scott's. I am loving how fast it grows, how easy it is to trim, and the way it smokes is perfect for me. Provides pain relief and mood enhancement without making me pig out or lose my cool


----------



## TheChosenOne (Oct 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> I am loving your garden! Great variety
> 
> I only had enough dough to buy one pack from the RD booth at the LA Cup so I picked up the Scott's. I am loving how fast it grows, how easy it is to trim, and the way it smokes is perfect for me. Provides pain relief and mood enhancement without making me pig out or lose my cool


Thank you! luckily I had enough money to grab a few packs of some RD gear after last years harvest and now I'm wanting more from them! lol

I'm going to have to pick one more strain to pheno hunt this winter so I can have a nice Stable next summer

The Scotts OG sounds nice! I have seen some amazing flowers from that strain


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

Rock Candy (Scott's OG):


Growing:






Freshly chopped:







Cured:







Cheers, 
Mo


----------



## TheChosenOne (Oct 6, 2013)

looks really nice! I love how much resin that produces!


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 6, 2013)

i have a male that i want to take the pollen from and hit couple of the females with it but i dont know if i can get pollen before its too late


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 6, 2013)

im new at this seed making shit, so if you guys could give some info on it that'd be cool. Like how to store it


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 6, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> im new at this seed making shit, so if you guys could give some info on it that'd be cool. Like how to store it


*


If you watch the pods everyday you can see when they are about to open cut a branch, take that branch and put it in a glass of water and let the sacks open.

Then take a white paper or plate and tap the sack over it the pollen will fall on to it.

Take the pollen store it in glass jar sealed in the freezer till ready to use.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 6, 2013)

Plus it wont be long before the male starts opening, they are very fast at maturing. Just make sure when you start to play with pollen, be very careful cause it will spread like wild fire. Take a shower and wet your clothes after using your pollen


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2013)

So I tried out some of my outdoor kush this morning, and the potency is about 30% less than the exact same clones run indoors. By no means is the stuff garbage, still better than the commercial sold in these parts. Same nutes used for both, even conditioned the native soil with a special blend created by a local nursery...and dumped humus out there all summer as many here know. Everything was the same, barring the outdoors of course being in the ground. Same flower time, same drying/curing location etc...and both indoor and outdoor tested after same amount of curing.

So, WTF?...sort of ruined my day b/c now I'm having a 50% off sale on outdoor after busting my ass in the heat all summer.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

It is better to harvest outside when the trichs are still clear. The sun and UV will break down the THC very quickly otherwise. I waited on some buds last year and they were not as good as the early bud.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> It is better to harvest outside when the trichs are still clear. The sun and UV will break down the THC very quickly otherwise. I waited on some buds last year and they were not as good as the early bud.


They were harvested early, earlier than almost everyone in this thread(almost 3 weeks ago)...felt guilty I finished ahead of everyone.

And here's the kicker, all of my indoors are supplemented with natural light year-round through non-UV block glass...so I ran the outdoors the same amount of flowering days b/c I was advised not to run them late. The smell is the same, but outdoor does not even smell as strong as the indoor.

Weird...makes great kief though...


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 6, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> i have a male that i want to take the pollen from and hit couple of the females with it but i dont know if i can get pollen before its too late


 pollinating will be most successful if you hit everything between week 2 and 4 depending on how fast they flower. I hit a 9 week strain in week 3 and pulled 550 beans off a 3 foot plant in 7 gallons.


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 6, 2013)

found mold in my 4 ft plant for the third time for a total of like 45 grams weight weight loss. not to bad
but 3 strikes and its out of the ground lol. had like 20% amber so it was there anyway no biggy . so first plant
harvest ill take some pics. she smells delicious and is super sticky


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 6, 2013)

Well I did it I Harvested my Girl Scout Cookie..
End results.


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks everyone for the replies! cant wait now, sunshine daydream x silver mountain


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2013)

Was the GSC a clone dirtsurfer?.......


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 6, 2013)

these look ready to put in a glass of water?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 6, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Was the GSC a clone dirtsurfer?.......


Yes I got in late June


----------



## doublejj (Oct 6, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Yes I got in late June


You didn't happen to take a clone of her?.....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 6, 2013)

No I'm bad I was just talking to my son wondering how far into flower I could go and still get a clone and keeping it thru the winter
Then some one said mites and the conversation ended..
I have 2-3' of the stalk still in the ground out there...


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 6, 2013)

jbrown they look super close for natural pollination, don't know about ripening in a cup, but I'd say yes.


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Oct 6, 2013)

Greetings All!! I haven't been on here in a while. Like everyone else, I've been busy and with harvest just now, today, over for me, I thought I'd check in. I went back through the last 3 pages checking to see how everyone is doing. Y'all have got some GREAT gardens out there!! Here's what I had at the end of August (seems I didn't take any whole-garden shots in September!) This is right before the storm that took out an entire Sour Kush:


As you can see, I was already losing a lot of sun. The sun has dropped behind the trees at the top of my ridge and the plants were getting a couple of hours of sun in the morning and about3 1/2 hours in the afternoon. We took all of the tops and the heavy buds on Sept. 15 because the rain started that weekend. We were afraid wind and weight would break them. We took most everything else the weekend of the 28th; it was SO wet up here!! We got a little mold our first year growing (2011) and were afraid we'd get it if we left them out any longer. We felt we were harvesting too early. Everything seemed behind schedule. It was a rough summer, weather-wise, up here on my hill. So, we decided to experiment (how else are we going to learn to do this the way the big boys do?!) and left most of the small buds and a few medium-sized ones to see what happened if we left them out for a while. We left this much:


All of the Royal Cheese, White Rhino and Sour Kush had been taken down. What's in the pic is the Blue Dream and Kerala Krush. Here's what the buds looked like when I took them down today:


That's Blue Dream on the left, Kerala Krush on the right. Krush, in particular, is slow to finish where I live. She's Indian and doesn't like Oregon, apparently. It was 27 degrees when I got up at 7am and rain is supposed to be around for the next couple of days so I took it all in today. I filled up my drying room again!! There was a lot more out there than I thought  

So, manicure, manicure, manicure!! I'll be doing this all damned winter. I don't have giant buds like I've seen on here, but I've got some nice ones to admire while I do it:



So far, only the Blue Dream and the Royal Cheese have dried and cured enough to test drive. We did good!!

Happy Harvest, everyone.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

How does the GSC smell? They look beautiful!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 6, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How does the GSC smell? They look beautiful!


Citrus, Sweet, followed by an earthy smell?? 
I'd have to get straight to really tell LOL!


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Oct 6, 2013)

lovely day today, sunny and warm


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

I think it is time to harvest these dirty plants:


----------



## Jazzman's Gal (Oct 6, 2013)

Eeeek! I DO have a September pic, taken right before we took the tops off due to weather:


The second pic is Sept. 15 after we took the tops off. The Blue Dream and Kerala were still over the top of the fence 

My whole house has that sweet Blue Dream smell, like a flower garden. It even over-powers the Cheese, which is pretty damned stinky 

I took some clones of the Kerala Krush, the White Rhino and Royal Cheese earlier this summer just as they were going into full bloom, around August 10. I played with clones last year just to see if I could do it (yes, I could so I gave them all away) and found out that as long as the plants aren't stacking, it's easy to get clones. The Royal Cheese is just as happy as a clam and growing great guns. Kerala and Rhino are not so happy--poor little Rhino has been trying to bloom since I rooted her and she's only 8 inches tall, the bitch!! I seem to have convinced her that she should grow, not bloom, as I'm finally seeing new leaves without trichomes on them.  Kerala is not a good choice for indoor growing--at least not for my little rinky-dink operation out in the greenhouse, so I'm going to dispose of her or give her away. I'm going to find an indoor grow thread and see if I can't get me a tiny little harvest in the dead of winter. Any suggestions?

And I'm already cruising the seed banks for some new exotics to play with next year. No more Indian stuff but the UK and Dutch plants I grew from seed were awesome. We love our Blue Dream, though, so we'll put half of next year's garden to Blue Dream and play with weird stuff for the rest 

Y'all on this thread and this site have been a great help for me two years in a row, now. I can't believe that I can actually grow plentiful, powerful cannabis right in my own yard! Amazing! And I'm completely legal!! I just wave at the airplanes as they fly over  I'm hooked on RIU and am so thankful to all of you that willingly share your expertise and knowledge with us. 

Y'all rock


----------



## Mohican (Oct 6, 2013)

Sativa girls just starting to flower:


Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold #1:








HS Malawi Gold x Mozambique Poison:






Mulanje Gold #2







Holy Smoke Mulanje Gold Bubblegum x HS Mozambique Poison (light deprivation): 












Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Bear Country (Oct 6, 2013)

Jazzman's Gal said:


> Eeeek! I DO have a September pic, taken right before we took the tops off due to weather:
> View attachment 2848718View attachment 2848719
> 
> The second pic is Sept. 15 after we took the tops off. The Blue Dream and Kerala were still over the top of the fence
> ...



Tons of info on the Indoor forum! The Grow Journals are also good reads....most seem to be indoor journals. Nice job with the garden!! I had a rough go this summer as well. Mother nature threw some nasty curve balls my way but we got through it....Although I will admit..I feel like I need a vacation right about now. I AM VERY TIRED!!!!!


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 7, 2013)

*Well started putting up the covers.

Got tired of seeing them covered in dew every morning plus i still got a month on some.
*


----------



## blaze530 (Oct 7, 2013)

Still looking good  Buds are swelling and frosting up, Maybe get some purple action as the weather gets colder


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 7, 2013)

FUMBLE, WHERE ARE YOU??? Hope all is well!!! Hit me up

Peace
FM


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2013)

So good to see these nice harvests coming in......[video=youtube;kaIZWjItReI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=kaIZWjItReI[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 7, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Citrus, Sweet, followed by an earthy smell??
> I'd have to get straight to really tell LOL!


I didnt know GSC was purple??? You sure its a legit cut? Looks bomb as fuck bro, nice work man!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 7, 2013)

So, by some random chances of life, I got a hold of some actually imported feminized OG Kush seeds, though I don't know from where. Gonna try them in a couple of months.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 7, 2013)

your stepping softly when you know......[video=youtube;fBn0KCaTRJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBn0KCaTRJU&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Jabbbaaa!


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 7, 2013)

goddamn rain man. my 7 footer has another week to go @ least and would pack on like another half oz-oz i imagine. but nope
rain and wind. i went to pull a leaf and it came out no hesitation and had a little brown @ the bottom so i checked and sure enough.
so she is getting pulled tonight. shes already got A shit ton of buds and their rock hard so why lose to mold more then what i standd to gain
by leaving it out u know? pics later ... im pissed about mold but excited like a fucking school girl to be trimming and curing lol


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 7, 2013)

*I dont have shit on ZZ top, man wish my beard was that long lol!!*

*Shit growing a beard is just like growing weed takes time, love, and patience!

*


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 7, 2013)

*Oh yea and im still battling the wind lol*!!

*Partly cloudy. High of 66F. Windy. Winds from the SW at 20 to 30 mph with gusts to 35 mph.*


----------



## Mohican (Oct 7, 2013)

They are predicting an inch of rain here on Wednesday. I need to cover my plants!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 7, 2013)

Another first for this newbie. Got my pocket microscope today, 60x-100x, and got to see my first magnified trichomes. So excited...I'm like a little kid on Christmas.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 7, 2013)

Mohican said:


> They are predicting an inch of rain here on Wednesday. I need to cover my plants!


plus a cold front too with the rain....


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 7, 2013)

today got a call the owner of the house wants to paint the house tomorrowhad to take down the last plant [l.a. woman]peace.


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 7, 2013)

OG kush. Probably coming down this weekend.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 7, 2013)

My girl this morning....
View attachment 2849989

12 hours later....
View attachment 2849990

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

what happened ?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 8, 2013)

You did that right? That isn't part of some ripper horror story is it?

I chopped the Ace of Spades and the Marion Berry. Everything else will need to weather the storm. I might need to call on the carport gods to come to my rescue


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 8, 2013)

Snow is coming on Wednesday, everything should be down by then, about 4 days sooner than I had expected, but at the same time, I wasn't really relying on them being out there past Oct 1, which is often enough when our first frost hits. 

In other news, I found a nearly full pack of Marlboro Reds this morning next to my ashtray in my front yard. Nobody here has bought a pack of Reds in over 6 years, and we've had no guests. Someone that knew about/suspected my grow was getting real comfortable scoping my place out last night, casually smoking as they checked things out. I suspect my sister's friends, she keeps fucking bringing people over when I'm cropping, and the more I freak out, the more she gets rebellious and doesn't care. If she wasn't my sister I would have already slapped her for this kind of shit, putting all of us at risk of being murdered for pot.

Needless to say, I'm about to start my 2nd patrol with the Mossberg right now, 3 1/2" sprays. I'm pretty sure I know who my potential ripper is, and no matter if it's his frail ass or his friends, I'll have them on their hands and knees sobbing like a shaken infant.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 8, 2013)

part of me is jealous looking at all you guys who get to finish your plants.

then i remember what guard duty was like. 

glad that's over.


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 8, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Snow is coming on Wednesday, everything should be down by then, about 4 days sooner than I had expected, but at the same time, I wasn't really relying on them being out there past Oct 1, which is often enough when our first frost hits.
> 
> In other news, I found a nearly full pack of Marlboro Reds this morning next to my ashtray in my front yard. Nobody here has bought a pack of Reds in over 6 years, and we've had no guests. Someone that knew about/suspected my grow was getting real comfortable scoping my place out last night, casually smoking as they checked things out. I suspect my sister's friends, she keeps fucking bringing people over when I'm cropping, and the more I freak out, the more she gets rebellious and doesn't care. If she wasn't my sister I would have already slapped her for this kind of shit, putting all of us at risk of being murdered for pot.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm about to start my 2nd patrol with the Mossberg right now, 3 1/2" sprays. I'm pretty sure I know who my potential ripper is, and no matter if it's his frail ass or his friends, I'll have them on their hands and knees sobbing like a shaken infant.


You know who it is?? Invite him round. Nail his pack of cigs to a post, use mossy to.blow them to bits look him square in the guy and just say "remember it aint buckshot mate" and walk off quietly talking to yaself........

He will cry inside.....and if it aint him word will get round your a gun toating nutter, who will shoot to protect his babies....if i was a ripper i think the ragging nutta who talks to himself carrying a gun around shooting fag packs would be the last home id visit....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 8, 2013)

No horror story of Rippers, just me spending 12 hours trimming and didnt even get half way through it. Round two starts in 15 minutes.



Peace
FM


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> You did that right? That isn't part of some ripper horror story is it?
> 
> I chopped the Ace of Spades and the Marion Berry. Everything else will need to weather the storm. I might need to call on the carport gods to come to my rescue


The 'Church of Carport' is always open brother....................We have a daily worship, every morning!.........


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 8, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Snow is coming on Wednesday, everything should be down by then, about 4 days sooner than I had expected, but at the same time, I wasn't really relying on them being out there past Oct 1, which is often enough when our first frost hits.
> 
> In other news, I found a nearly full pack of Marlboro Reds this morning next to my ashtray in my front yard. Nobody here has bought a pack of Reds in over 6 years, and we've had no guests. Someone that knew about/suspected my grow was getting real comfortable scoping my place out last night, casually smoking as they checked things out. I suspect my sister's friends, she keeps fucking bringing people over when I'm cropping, and the more I freak out, the more she gets rebellious and doesn't care. If she wasn't my sister I would have already slapped her for this kind of shit, putting all of us at risk of being murdered for pot.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm about to start my 2nd patrol with the Mossberg right now, 3 1/2" sprays. I'm pretty sure I know who my potential ripper is, and no matter if it's his frail ass or his friends, I'll have them on their hands and knees sobbing like a shaken infant.


[video=youtube;Y9flTO7CYgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9flTO7CYgo[/video]


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 8, 2013)

That sticky doja.



I'm really happy with the way this Kushzilla turned out, very nice smoke.


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 8, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Snow is coming on Wednesday, everything should be down by then, about 4 days sooner than I had expected, but at the same time, I wasn't really relying on them being out there past Oct 1, which is often enough when our first frost hits.
> 
> In other news, I found a nearly full pack of Marlboro Reds this morning next to my ashtray in my front yard. Nobody here has bought a pack of Reds in over 6 years, and we've had no guests. Someone that knew about/suspected my grow was getting real comfortable scoping my place out last night, casually smoking as they checked things out. I suspect my sister's friends, she keeps fucking bringing people over when I'm cropping, and the more I freak out, the more she gets rebellious and doesn't care. If she wasn't my sister I would have already slapped her for this kind of shit, putting all of us at risk of being murdered for pot.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm about to start my 2nd patrol with the Mossberg right now, 3 1/2" sprays. I'm pretty sure I know who my potential ripper is, and no matter if it's his frail ass or his friends, I'll have them on their hands and knees sobbing like a shaken infant.


That's generally who rips is close friends/family/friends of family. If you are lucky enough to catch them an they're wearing a mask don't hesitate to pistol whip the mask right off before doling out the shit their pants speech how you're gonna xyz em. Also this is a MUST, get their ID if they're stupid enough to roll up with it. That's gotta be the best insurance and incentive for a ripper is wiping their fam off the map.


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 8, 2013)

Last couple days here have been really chilly, about 50s or so during the day before the sun comes up all the way, and pretty cloudy too. These next couple of days no clouds, and more heat, should be 70s for at least a week, no rain either. Pretty happy bout that I get to keep my ladies going and don't have to do anything, but since I got sativas, I should think about building a shelter for them cause they're not gonna be ready for at least a month more I think


----------



## norcal mmj (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I cut my first plant today. First grow and organic. I let the bubba kush go 10 weeks and the tricroms look great, a little amber but mostly cloudy.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 8, 2013)

Torn as to whether or not I should chop a bunch of stuff tonight, cause they're calling for a chance of showers tomorrow. Supposed to clear up by Thursday, but by then the damage might be already done. I dunno...Been out in the garden with the loupe, and identified a few girls that are definitely coming down, but still WAY more left that I want to fatten up a bit. Guess those ones should be allright, since they're not super dense at the moment...


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;iaoVIMKH8FE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaoVIMKH8FE[/video]


*
Lincoln, Lincoln

Garden Boss has got me listen to this fool now lol.*


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 8, 2013)

Been a while so, here it is... More pics soon. I gotta get back to work.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 8, 2013)

^^^Now that's a POOL Party!!!!^^^


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 8, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Been a while so, here it is... More pics soon. I gotta get back to work. View attachment 2850640View attachment 2850648


thats great !!! now i want to start over right now hahaha . looks great there gb. keep it up and bring home the booty lol.... my trimming bowl was wasn't like yours hahaha


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 8, 2013)

very nice gbo$$ now back to work with you lad...(to do all that with fiskers,,,,,you must have a japanese death grip.....careful with them jizz mags!!)


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 8, 2013)

Second one in the jar. Really, REALLY sticky, smells sweet.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 8, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Garden Boss again.



*



oh well


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Oct 8, 2013)

Looking killer GB...obviously that's one strain in that pool but how many plants is it??? It wouldnt surprise me it was just one of your big girls, it looked like had mostly 5'ers in your garden.


----------



## pmt62382 (Oct 8, 2013)

og kushkosher kushrollituppeace.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> [
> 
> 
> *
> ...


.........Be careful, next thing you know you'll have those goons involved.....[video=youtube;FMfv5TOwUJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=FMfv5TOwUJg[/video]


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 8, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> Looking killer GB...obviously that's one strain in that pool but how many plants is it??? It wouldnt surprise me it was just one of your big girls, it looked like had mostly 5'ers in your garden.


That's just the tops of 2 purple crack plants (10Lbs). So far this season I have topped 5 Plants with another on the chop block soon, and they still have 1+ pounds left on them to swell up and turn purple


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

Chopped the cheese burger .     Tranquil Elephantizer is next.    There's a big empty spot where the Gogi used to be .   Finally got a return from the Bubble bags. This was just sugar leaf .


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

got joskins coming by tonight to trim.. str8 pro at trimming real talk


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

if anyone ever needs a good trimmer i put my name behind joskins. i even trust him enough to leave him by himself at my pad. he should be on angies list as a trimmer haha


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMKCeSIFJFU making a video with Iamsu and the guy that shot this video its shooting it. nerdy white guy shot this video. will post it up


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkmcIkc01_c a little hip hop for your tree top


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtnwFQ1hmf4


----------



## doublejj (Oct 8, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMKCeSIFJFU making a video with Iamsu and the guy that shot this video its shooting it. nerdy white guy shot this video. will post it up


CWB..........
[video=youtube;a5kVSFlOjeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=a5kVSFlOjeA[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> got joskins coming by tonight to trim.. str8 pro at trimming real talk


 Guess he ain't coming over this week then. lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

doublejj said:


> [video=youtube;a5kvsflojea]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=a5kvsflojea[/video]


 gasin .


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

I'll see your beebop and raise ya some real music ! [video=youtube;rvuO2EvCTAE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvuO2EvCTAE[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;d9a1BWiKqKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9a1BWiKqKw[/video]


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 8, 2013)

my 3 photoperiod plants 
Northern Border Kush

Grim Reefer

JABBA! harvested a little bit


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;r6IN-s_L6vs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r6IN-s_L6vs[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice nugg shots JB3. you got some photog skills .


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 8, 2013)

*


Garden Boss has got me listen to this fool now lol.*[/QUOTE] hahaha all this haystak up on here that's fresh as fuck, been bumpin that shit for yrs and just had it bumpin last night had myself a lil trimmin party last night but we didn't get to far, had some henny,sprite,n a splash of lemon juice....with some good dank burnin n the air love this time but as I look around inside the house with nowhere to move cause its filled n still haven't got all down yet....im not trimmin fast enough lol.....just bought the mendo dope cd planter of the tree.....last night I had the cd from haystak crackvelli bumpin.......Nashville tn!!!!![video=youtube;pBjEvoIIVV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBjEvoIIVV8[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;oIwWqYSbzGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIwWqYSbzGA[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;3YxaaGgTQYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YxaaGgTQYM[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;xPU8OAjjS4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPU8OAjjS4k[/video]


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks bro, im just snapping pics with a cell phone haha, damn things got good quality i guess


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

Yea Bouy ! [video=youtube;lMLnDuzgkjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMLnDuzgkjo[/video]


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> my 3 photoperiod plants
> Northern Border Kush
> 
> Grim Reefer
> ...


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> *
> 
> 
> Garden Boss has got me listen to this fool now lol.*


 hahaha all this haystak up on here that's fresh as fuck, been bumpin that shit for yrs and just had it bumpin last night had myself a lil trimmin party last night but we didn't get to far, had some henny,sprite,n a splash of lemon juice....with some good dank burnin n the air love this time but as I look around inside the house with nowhere to move cause its filled n still haven't got all down yet....im not trimmin fast enough lol.....just bought the mendo dope cd planter of the tree.....last night I had the cd from haystak crackvelli bumpin.......Nashville tn!!!!![video=youtube;pBjEvoIIVV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBjEvoIIVV8[/video][/QUOTE] looks like he eats pretty gud! got fat boy skills like me


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfrP4MEXawA heres a white boy for ya wit skill!


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

There we go ! yes sir.


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

Mac Lethal beens feeding him some pancakes biatch .


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkzZhYguboc


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s89FLmDTFI

a zip an a double cup, i'm gettin high as fuck... period!


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;BKZqGJONH68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68[/video]


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cn_fdCkZlc
~fun shit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNTmY2v-uGI
~real shit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32p8d6OudgU&list=TLEYBWlerbqoSyxJ-qmUS48S-0zlvm03Tl


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;-KTsXHXMkJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KTsXHXMkJA[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;LoF_a0-7xVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoF_a0-7xVQ[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;iVr5RtEqpc0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVr5RtEqpc0[/video]


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJSpnzIzuEM

I used to be broke dog, but dat is past tense...

ballin like the lakers. shitin on you haters.


----------



## TWS (Oct 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;2ESWRtaHNU8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ESWRtaHNU8[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;0UjsXo9l6I8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8[/video] Got summin for Ms Keys too. lol


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QonP86NR54

Nuff Said!!!!!

BTW TWS fucking LOVE ST!!!!


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gjCdlfmJTc

I got Money Habits


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone else up trimming like myself? I have at least 4-5 more hours of trimming just for this batch. ugg already spent 4 hrs in this room trimming this morning. God do I love to grow, and smoke, but this trimming is mind numbing. Even though I am really liking the way this Cheese turned out. Nice fat Super rock hard covered in crystals. Ill take pics and post shortly. Camera is in a different room and to tired to get up, lol. Well back to the grind.


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

I've been trimming for two days now, hands cramped and back hurts. Gonna recoup for this weekend unless the rain hammers on a unprotected plant.


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 9, 2013)

A1? what do you mean lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

someone say Steak ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;4hX5fRbsmE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hX5fRbsmE8[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;hEkv9K6pRAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEkv9K6pRAg[/video]


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> [video=youtube;hEkv9K6pRAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEkv9K6pRAg[/video]


ha yo TWS what're you sippin on?!


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 9, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b3COanjHoo

I love bad bitches dat my fuckin problem, an yea I got ta fuck an that my fuckin problem...
Girl... I know u want dis dik!!!


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;vsQzw_Ax8Cw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw[/video]

*
Sometimes you gotta have a lil country tho!*


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 9, 2013)

*Snapped a pic of the flag thats flying about three-four football fields away!*

*The guy even lights it up at night!*
*
Merica!*!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 9, 2013)

Feeling thencountry songs haystacks onit....felling a little seasick steve myself lol

Anyone know if subcool bx?


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Oct 9, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> That's just the tops of 2 purple crack plants (10Lbs). So far this season I have topped 5 Plants with another on the chop block soon, and they still have 1+ pounds left on them to swell up and turn purple


Fucking sick bro, that is to awesome..kudos to you brother. Tws i just seen ur new garden shots and that bodhi gear looks killer, kudos to you to my man. And everyone else's Shit is looking dope too..great stuff guys!!


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Oct 9, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> my 3 photoperiod plants
> Northern Border Kush
> 
> Grim Reefer
> ...


They look killer J brown...I really digg the look of that jabba, looks super frosty and tasty.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 9, 2013)

here's the beans we made from a couple strains that performed well here and they came out good not many dudds at all lol..


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Oct 9, 2013)

Working on climatizing sum certain strains to your environment getaway??? Looks like you def. got sum healthy plump looking beans there brother, I'd say that project was successful, and by the way I was following your grow this year and you had your self a beautiful looking crop and ended up with sum great looking nugs.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 9, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> Working on climatizing sum certain strains to your environment getaway??? Looks like you def. got sum healthy plump looking beans there brother, I'd say that project was successful, and by the way I was following your grow this year and you had your self a beautiful looking crop and ended up with sum great looking nugs.


ya iv'e been pheno hunting for a long time now and we got the ones i wanted seeded this season and its one step closer to getting them special early strains we want for the shorter season in new england. the crop came out well as can be expected for a late start and the buds are great .


----------



## DrGreenthumb333 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd say so man, and being from Michigan I kno all about the importance of finding those prized early girls. Again man, good job.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 9, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> I'd say so man, and being from Michigan I kno all about the importance of finding those prized early girls. Again man, good job.


the weather in maine isn't much different than michigan, i think they are on the same parrellell lines


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 9, 2013)

getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 2851302View attachment 2851303View attachment 2851304 here's the beans we made from a couple strains that performed well here and they came out good not many dudds at all lol..


Very nice bro Tiger strips!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2013)

This ones for you TWS & MRSticky...........................................................[video=youtube;YQiYqx8hCM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQiYqx8hCM4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## HTP (Oct 9, 2013)

Holy Hell getawaymountain.
You got more damn beans then a mexican has for dinner! Or you got more beans then I use in a black bean vegan burger!
Great job!


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 9, 2013)

HTP said:


> Holy Hell getawaymountain.
> You got more damn beans then a mexican has for dinner! Or you got more beans then I use in a black bean vegan burger!
> Great job!


ya we got 1100 of poison warp and 1300 sea hash plus the money maker ones i haven't counted yet so enough for us and freinds for next season and then some i do it every year to keep the phenos i want going its alot of extra work but worth every bit of it .


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2013)

This is for everyone that's knee deep in trimming.........[video=youtube;ZgrE-g_rCi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgrE-g_rCi8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> This is for everyone that's knee deep in trimming.........[video=youtube;ZgrE-g_rCi8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgrE-g_rCi8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Haha!, this along with Peter Gabriel's digging in the dirt were my theme songs...back in May while digging.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 9, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Been a while so, here it is... More pics soon. I gotta get back to work. View attachment 2850640View attachment 2850648


GB did this chick take the tote from you and you took her pool????
[video=youtube;dWGMhN8oEb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=dWGMhN8oEb4[/video]



getawaymountain said:


> View attachment 2851302View attachment 2851303View attachment 2851304 here's the beans we made from a couple strains that performed well here and they came out good not many dudds at all lol..


Whats the strain bro?

Peace
FM


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 9, 2013)

Picked up these cool 2gal candy jars at walmart for $10 a piece. This is what I've trimmed thus far of the Kushzilla, still have another half to go! 


And guess what's inside.. That buddha


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 9, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> GB did this chick take the tote from you and you took her pool????
> [video=youtube;dWGMhN8oEb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=dWGMhN8oEb4[/video]
> 
> 
> ...


its our sea hash and poison warp strains


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;TF6cnLnEARo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=TF6cnLnEARo[/video]


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 9, 2013)

I have a question for you guys....I think my super grape ape are very close to being ready. I see quite a bit of amber on some of the bigger leaves but it's not evident on all parts of the cola. There seems to be quite a few lime-green hairs still growing throughout the cola and I'm wondering if this is an indication that the cola is still getting bigger. I don't have a good enough camera to take pics but I hope my question is good enough. Please let me know what you think. By the way, I do have an jewelers loupe.


----------



## lilroach (Oct 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> This ones for you TWS & MRSticky...........................................................[video=youtube;YQiYqx8hCM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQiYqx8hCM4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


I used to motocross.....ran a CR250.....blown out knee, two busted up shoulders, torn bicep, numerous scares......I took up fishing instead.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 9, 2013)

lilroach said:


> I used to motocross.....ran a CR250.....blown out knee, two busted up shoulders, torn bicep, numerous scares......I took up fishing instead.


It's a young mans sport! lol!........


----------



## doubletake (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys quick advice needed real quick...... I'm in San Diego and we getting rain tonight, I got is darn xxx o.g that could go 2 mabey even 3 more weeks, should I pull tonight?
or atleast start on the the to that are in 15 gallon grow bags that have started yellowing back more then the ones in the ground?

I have been seeing rot 
so just thinking mabey I should instead of getting a fatt investatstion in a couple days.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 9, 2013)

Trim some and leave some. This way you can give the remaining buds more air circulation.


----------



## Dibbsey (Oct 9, 2013)

Lol the song I listened to the most while harvesting was come around by collie buddz. so jokes lol "FINALLY THE HERBS COME AROUND"


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

DrGreenthumb333 said:


> Fucking sick bro, that is to awesome..kudos to you brother. Tws i just seen ur new garden shots and that bodhi gear looks killer, kudos to you to my man. And everyone else's Shit is looking dope too..great stuff guys!!


 Man I wish I would of had the green house full of those this year. nice short heavy yielding plant.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 9, 2013)

TWS here is the LA Con on Day 56 Indoor. Its smells very good, hope you like the clone. She is a beauty.




My Crumble Collection so far, should look a lot different in about a week.


Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

I can't wait to flip the La con for sure. That is quite an oil collection there.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> I can't wait to flip the La con for sure. That is quite an oil collection there.


The Gogi looks like a Basil plant cause its re-veg. I got about 6 plants re-veg inside right now. I cant wait to see the Gogi indoor!

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> This ones for you TWS & MRSticky...........................................................[video=youtube;YQiYqx8hCM4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQiYqx8hCM4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


 Man I love dirt bikes ! Nothing sexier than a rear fender shot of a 450 pipe and nobbie .


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The Gogi looks like a Basil plant cause its re-veg. I got about 6 plants re-veg inside right now. I cant wait to see the Gogi indoor!
> 
> Peace
> FM


 I got the Gogi to vegg but it is looking like a true OG and is only throwing three leafers. wanna another cut ? I think it's the true old school Og instead of this Lemon pinesol stuff of new. More like a cherry fruity smell. Im not sure yet. Rock firkin hard flowers. Puts out way better than the OG's of now. Are you still coming over ?


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 9, 2013)

Call me Babe Ruth cause im hitting Home Runs lol!!!


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

Happy Hallowweenie .


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 9, 2013)

Hell yeah Tokalot!!! keep hitting homers bro....


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 9, 2013)

Me and the crew have been balls deep for a few days... time for a little Crown Royal and some new dab bong hits.... I dropped $250 on a new beast.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 9, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Hell yeah Tokalot!!! keep hitting homers bro....


*


I guess i could have also said "Call Me Freddy Krueger cause im choppin and trimmin"! lol..*


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 9, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *
> 
> 
> I guess i could have also said "Call Me Freddy Krueger cause im choppin and trimmin"! lol..*


Looks like you need to go to Double JJ's BBQ... you look to skinny


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 9, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Me and the crew have been balls deep for a few days... time for a little Crown Royal and some new dab bong hits.... I dropped $250 on a new beast.


Post pics of the new beast plz....


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 9, 2013)

Damn rain...went out to check on my girl a little bit ago, found it flopped over the fence. Took about 5 large bamboo stakes to get the bitch supported. Oh well...shit happens, no broken branches at least.


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

It's been raining hard and a lot.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah, I never thought we'd get this much rain this early in the year...seems to me like we don't usually get that first big rain until late Oct.


----------



## TWS (Oct 9, 2013)

the news I saw last night said 1/10 - 2/10th's of and inch and I think we got more than that .


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 9, 2013)

My new baby....


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice - mine is sorta like that:








The rain left little diamonds on my Mulanje:













Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> View attachment 2852323My new baby....


Nice bro...not your first dedicated oil rig, is it?


Mohican said:


> Nice - mine is sorta like that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for flowers? Cool little piece.


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Oct 10, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> TWS here is the LA Con on Day 56 Indoor. Its smells very good, hope you like the clone. She is a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 2851833
> 
> ...


how do I make shatter


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Nice bro...not your first dedicated oil rig, is it?
> 
> Just for flowers? Cool little piece.


First dedicated Oil Rig... I have had a make sift hot knife bong. This puts it in the dirt LOL... DAB IT UP HOMIES!!!


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> First dedicated Oil Rig... I have had a make sift hot knife bong. This puts it in the dirt LOL... DAB IT UP HOMIES!!!


Hell yeah bro! I have 3 dedicated DI travel rigs, and an adapter for my 18" maverick bong. I have a picture of my collection around here somewhere.....Ah, here it is... A bunch of cheap glass...lol...naw, some local made stuff mixed in there too...haha


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Hell yeah bro! I have 3 dedicated DI travel rigs, and an adapter for my 18" maverick bong. I have a picture of my collection around here somewhere.....Ah, here it is... A bunch of cheap glass...lol...naw, some local made stuff mixed in there too...haha


The Collector


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> The Collector


Haha...now if I could only bring myself to start dropping $1000's on heady works of art...lol...maybe if I win big in vegas next week.....


----------



## 757growin (Oct 10, 2013)

My new harvest pieces. On the left is my oil rig a liquid bong w/domeless nail. N on right is a helix. For flowers.


----------



## lilroach (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a joint guy myself......saving my pennies for a Volcano though.


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 10, 2013)

lilroach said:


> I'm a joint guy myself......saving my pennies for a Volcano though.


thats all i smoke is joints nowadays , i love the bongs but too much of it when younger now i fall on my head from coughing lol...


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 10, 2013)

It's been an exciting week for me, and I think everyone would agree their week has been the same (depending on how you define "exciting," lol.) But I'm up here in Nor Cal with Mr.StickyScissors, and we got a chance to to chill with Garden Boss for a brief moment. Dude is pretty chill, and he grows some super dank buds, his pics don't lie.

As far as my ripper situation went, I got it all hammered out. After spending all of the other night patrolling my house with a shot gun, which I'm sure scared the shit out of my neighbors, I found out who the chain-smoking ripper was... It was nobody. Apparently, my neighbor, who is very sick, got an unfortunate prognosis the other day from the doctor. She decided to buy a pack of cigarettes and smoke a few to get her head straight. As a cancer patient, she obviously didn't want to hold on to those cigarettes and form a nasty habit, but she knew that I smoked and decided to gift them to me. She tried to call, but I didn't have any cell reception so she just left them by my ash tray. 

She's a real cool neighbor, and is actually the only neighbor that I've told about the garden, because I am constantly dropping hash, bud, and RSO (Rick Simpson Oil, google search "Phoenix Tears,") off to her because of her current condition. I hope in the next few weeks to get an indoor garden set up for her as well. I didn't tell her I patrolled all night with the Mossberg, because she probably would have felt bad/think I'm crazy, lol.




WASSUP NORCAL!? I probably won't have time to visit anyone, but let's do just that if we can!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Hell yeah bro! I have 3 dedicated DI travel rigs, and an adapter for my 18" maverick bong. I have a picture of my collection around here somewhere.....Ah, here it is... A bunch of cheap glass...lol...naw, some local made stuff mixed in there too...haha


Damn, planning on opening a head shop soon?.

Nice collection.


----------



## lilroach (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone know what happened to "Angry Black Man"? I haven't seen him on here in awhile. Did getting married take away his internet privileges?


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 10, 2013)

afghan hindu kush from world of seeds. pretty intense high, extremely low yield (probably one O from 4 plants...) 3 of them purpled up quite a bit. I think it would do good in a SoG, so I might have to try some feminized seeds of the same strain.


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 10, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> It's been an exciting week for me, and I think everyone would agree their week has been the same (depending on how you define "exciting," lol.) But I'm up here in Nor Cal with Mr.StickyScissors, and we got a chance to to chill with Garden Boss for a brief moment. Dude is pretty chill, and he grows some super dank buds, his pics don't lie.
> 
> As far as my ripper situation went, I got it all hammered out. After spending all of the other night patrolling my house with a shot gun, which I'm sure scared the shit out of my neighbors, I found out who the chain-smoking ripper was... It was nobody. Apparently, my neighbor, who is very sick, got an unfortunate prognosis the other day from the doctor. She decided to buy a pack of cigarettes and smoke a few to get her head straight. As a cancer patient, she obviously didn't want to hold on to those cigarettes and form a nasty habit, but she knew that I smoked and decided to gift them to me. She tried to call, but I didn't have any cell reception so she just left them by my ash tray.
> 
> ...


I could use an extra scissorhand man


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 10, 2013)

Damn Jozikins u lucky bastard man. i wanna smoke a blunt with u 4 suave mother fuckers. and no offence to the other 2 of u
but garden boss mostlyl cuz DAYUMMM that garden is boss forreal forreal lol and i wanna just smoke a massive blunt under the canopy.
which may look @ lil different since GBs prolly been trimming 40-50 hrs a week im sure lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 10, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> It's been an exciting week for me, and I think everyone would agree their week has been the same (depending on how you define "exciting," lol.) But I'm up here in Nor Cal with Mr.StickyScissors, and we got a chance to to chill with Garden Boss for a brief moment. Dude is pretty chill, and he grows some super dank buds, his pics don't lie.
> 
> As far as my ripper situation went, I got it all hammered out. After spending all of the other night patrolling my house with a shot gun, which I'm sure scared the shit out of my neighbors, I found out who the chain-smoking ripper was... It was nobody. Apparently, my neighbor, who is very sick, got an unfortunate prognosis the other day from the doctor. She decided to buy a pack of cigarettes and smoke a few to get her head straight. As a cancer patient, she obviously didn't want to hold on to those cigarettes and form a nasty habit, but she knew that I smoked and decided to gift them to me. She tried to call, but I didn't have any cell reception so she just left them by my ash tray.
> 
> ...


I'm working on a deal with MRSticky, to put you on a bus for Sac next.........I even bought a new pair of Fiskers!......


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 10, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Damn, planning on opening a head shop soon?.
> 
> Nice collection.


Yeah, I went on this kick for a little while about buying a new pipe every time the one I was using became clogged or too dirty. Now when I clean my pipes once every couple months, I have a different clean pipe to smoke out of every 5 days or so till I have to clean them again.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 10, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Yeah, I went on this kick for a little while about buying a new pipe every time the one I was using became clogged or too dirty. Now when I clean my pipes once every couple months, I have a different clean pipe to smoke out of every 5 days or so till I have to clean them again.


Cool. I've been smoking in the same wooden pipe for ever now, I'm too careless to have nice glass things


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 10, 2013)

This indoor is fat as fuck and ready to come down! Everything is rock solid wet with resin def gonna have to be bucked all the way down and screen dried!

This is the newest member of the trim crew... still trying to think of a catchy name for the trim bot 3000 ha.
Looking forward to breaking down the room quickly. 

Will start trimming in the am tomorrow and go till the indoor is all down, following taking some outdoor greenhouse tops in the coming days as they're packing on the real deal weight. 
It's sprinkling atm and 54'f but I've got everything covered and loving life!
It's great I can rig the tarp in 5 min alone, an 30 sec with a partner. 

Will def be breaking down the fatty bobatty 2 liter donks and screen drying everything. Using quickcure dry nets have been using them over a year and they're great for quick dry room set up. I have 5xquickcure nets for the greenhouse outdoor and 2x quickcure nets for indoor. 
It is my experience that one full dry net can hold and safely dry up to 5lbs each!
Good growing and happy harvests peeps!


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 10, 2013)

this is how im feelin today......fireeee fireee on the mountain hahahaa.....hope everybodys havin a good day we gettin it innnnnnn[video=youtube;rNxsL9G9r6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNxsL9G9r6g[/video]


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 10, 2013)

man i need to move to california where my skills can be better put to work lol im relocating 100% regardless for a nice piece of land but i was gonna
do it in the same state im legal in currently but califonia is also tempting with the weather and fellow growers/mmj community but damn. rippers prolly
have like lil gangs and make a living out there , prolly a lot of "jobs" for them. pieces of shit. someone fly me out and ill trim for free smoke and to repay my airfare debt lol
and if u could make it around the barbecue time... plz and thank u. lol

having mold issues with my bud, it was unexpected two days of rain in a row and i wasnt risking a third so i yanked em but their wet and im 
everyday since they started hanging ive chopped about 2-3 grams... any way to prevent or stop this?


----------



## Xub420 (Oct 10, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> man i need to move to california where my skills can be better put to work lol im relocating 100% regardless for a nice piece of land but i was gonna
> do it in the same state im legal in currently but califonia is also tempting with the weather and fellow growers/mmj community but damn. rippers prolly
> have like lil gangs and make a living out there , prolly a lot of "jobs" for them. pieces of shit. someone fly me out and ill trim for free smoke and to repay my airfare debt lol
> and if u could make it around the barbecue time... plz and thank u. lol
> ...


Do ya have a hygrometer in the dry room. Im in the desert of Cali, so i dont have much experience with mold, but i def have a prob with too fast of a hang dry. I would say try to get that humidity down. Fans? Good Luck...


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 10, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> man i need to move to california where my skills can be better put to work lol im relocating 100% regardless for a nice piece of land but i was gonna
> do it in the same state im legal in currently but califonia is also tempting with the weather and fellow growers/mmj community but damn. rippers prolly
> have like lil gangs and make a living out there , prolly a lot of "jobs" for them. pieces of shit. someone fly me out and ill trim for free smoke and to repay my airfare debt lol
> and if u could make it around the barbecue time... plz and thank u. lol
> ...


You can run ozone in your garden/dryroom/ air intake to eradicate and mold/bugs. In fact right know I'm recirculating my ozinator in my bloom room to keep it super sterile during 48hrs darkness before chopping. Otherwise fans or commercial grade 5 gal buckets of desiccant are a must to rid your environment of excess humidity.

PS. if also dealing with mites this is a great step after shop vac'n the flowers recirculate the ozone and it will kill the mites also and keep them from continuing to web right before harvest. I have my ozone gen running 15min/hr...


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 10, 2013)

I deal with humidity with fans and hope


----------



## Mohican (Oct 10, 2013)

Mulanje after the rain:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Oct 11, 2013)

One Monday, a florist went to a barber for a haircut. After the cut he asked about his bill and the barber replied, 'I cannot accept money from you. I'm doing community service this week.' The florist was pleased and left the shop.



When the barber went to open his shop the next morning there was a 'thank you' card and a dozen roses waiting for him at his door.




Later on Tuesday, a cop came in for a haircut, and when he tried to pay his bill, the barber again replied, 'I cannot accept money from you. I'm doing community service this week.' The cop was happy and left the shop.

The next morning when the barber went to open up there was a 'thank you' card and a dozen donuts waiting for him at his door.


Later on Wednesday, a college professor came in for a haircut, and when he tried to pay his bill, the barber again replied, 'I cannot accept money from you. I'm doing community service this week.' The professor was very happy and left the shop.

The next morning there was a 'thank you' card and a dozen different books, such as 'How To Improve Your Business' and 'Becoming More Successful.'




Then on Thursday, a Congressman came in for a haircut, and when he went to pay the bill the barber again replied, 'I cannot accept money from you. I'm doing community service this week.' The Congressman was very happy and left the shop.

The next morning when the barber went to open up, there were a dozen Congressmen lined up waiting for a free haircut. And that, my friends, illustrates the fundamental difference between the citizens of our country and the politicians who run it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 11, 2013)

The Rippers were back, I caught one of them in the yard behind my house on the right. I heard the guy and grabbed the machete and saw him. I had my neighbor over so he watched him while I jumped in my car and went around the block. As I turn the corner the fuckers are pulling out of the driveway so I followed them. It was 2 guys in their early 20s. I followed them right to the fuckers house and got out of my car and copied his license plate and asked him what the fuck was he doing in a abandoned house backyard with a flashlight at 9:45pm. This fucker told me he was working and looking for Copper. I said Copper at 9:45 at night. Just so happens that there were a bunch of Cop cars up the street from his house so I went to the Cops and they told me I had to call 911 due to them investigating a crime scene. I really need to get this plant done ASAP! I also need to move from this fucking place


----------



## TWS (Oct 11, 2013)

Ah shit FM !


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The Rippers were back, I caught one of them in the yard behind my house on the right. I heard the guy and grabbed the machete and saw him. I had my neighbor over so he watched him while I jumped in my car and went around the block. As I turn the corner the fuckers are pulling out of the driveway so I followed them. It was 2 guys in their early 20s. I followed them right to the fuckers house and got out of my car and copied his license plate and asked him what the fuck was he doing in a abandoned house backyard with a flashlight at 9:45pm. This fucker told me he was working and looking for Copper. I said Copper at 9:45 at night. Just so happens that there were a bunch of Cop cars up the street from his house so I went to the Cops and they told me I had to call 911 due to them investigating a crime scene. I really need to get this plant done ASAP! I also need to move from this fucking place


JESUS man! Get outta that neighborhood


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 11, 2013)

Its fucking crazy!


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> The Rippers were back, I caught one of them in the yard behind my house on the right. I heard the guy and grabbed the machete and saw him. I had my neighbor over so he watched him while I jumped in my car and went around the block. As I turn the corner the fuckers are pulling out of the driveway so I followed them. It was 2 guys in their early 20s. I followed them right to the fuckers house and got out of my car and copied his license plate and asked him what the fuck was he doing in a abandoned house backyard with a flashlight at 9:45pm. This fucker told me he was working and looking for Copper. I said Copper at 9:45 at night. Just so happens that there were a bunch of Cop cars up the street from his house so I went to the Cops and they told me I had to call 911 due to them investigating a crime scene. I really need to get this plant done ASAP! I also need to move from this fucking place


get a shitty old car, remove the plates.

get a bow and arrow, some flammable rags, and gasoline.

soak the rags, wrap them around the arrows.

pack it all up, drive to their house, and "fire" off a few of those arrows.

not really, but i wish. 

glad to hear you caught those fuckers red handed.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 11, 2013)

This morning I went to that abandoned house and the side gate chain was cut and they had a bed box spring leaning up against the wall so they can climb the wall easier. I live in the ghettoooooooo.

Hey Uncle Buck, fuck the flamming arrows, how about a nice RPG. lol


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Stay safe FM. You're almost there.


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 11, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This morning I went to that abandoned house and the side gate chain was cut and they had a bed box spring leaning up against the wall so they can climb the wall easier. I live in the ghettoooooooo.
> 
> Hey Uncle Buck, fuck the flamming arrows, how about a nice RPG. lol


I feel ya F.M.I.L.Y!
Stay vigilant harvest is just around the corner. Back when I first started out I lived in lil mexico in Denver and had 3 known gangs in a 1 block radius. When peoples mean ass guard dogs got out they just bought new ones and chained em to the crackhouse steps. I even saw my next door neighbors diffuse a mothers day potential family gunfight by having the oldest man there walk up to the young punks talking shit and just TAKE the guns from them. Probably their grandpa. This happened in the middle of the street in the middle of a sunday celebration and the entire block was out watching, talk about witnesses the stupid fuckers. 
Needless to say growing in the ghetto is fucked, growing OUTDOOR in the ghetto is a heart attack waiting to happen!
Stay safe brother!


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey FM, did you ever hear back from Fumble? I haven't seen her post for awhile and was hoping everything is kosher with her. Not like I can jump in my car and drive from Colorado to Cali to check up in her. Thanks


----------



## doublejj (Oct 11, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> Hey FM, did you ever hear back from Fumble? I haven't seen her post for awhile and was hoping everything is kosher with her. Not like I can jump in my car and drive from Colorado to Cali to check up in her. Thanks


She's probably busy trimming buds with angryblackman........


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 11, 2013)

Uh God.. Vortex ! 



I picked up a clone of one of my all time favorite strains at Harborside Health in Oakland a couple weeks ago. Looking forward to a little light dep action in the winter.

New York City Diesel.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey FMILY - It sounds like it is Cold Gin Time


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the rippers FAMLY, It really doesn't seem to matter where you live these days rippers are everywhere. Get you some of those motion sensors. They really help you sleep at night since they WAKE you ass up in a hurry when they go off. I'm pretty sure I know who ripped mine. I'm thinking of posting the pic I have of them on their door and giving the other to a cop friend I have.

Good Luck all. I'm about half way harvested and my neck is fucking killing me...


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 11, 2013)

when ya live in the ghetto ur gonna have peeps out of the woodwork tryin to jack ya they smell it n the air they smell $$$ n they tryin to get there slice of the cheese...put a fence around get ya one of those solar electric fence hook it up and watch people get sizzled for tryin now get ur bandanna on n lock n load cause the hood just heard u got some shit n they wanna eat.....ur almost there fm good luck....bout to get hood n dis motha-fuckaaaaaaaaaaa hahahahaha


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 11, 2013)

Man I'm having some fucking problems I haven't had before.

I had to neglect them for a few days, then there were some harsh storms, then we ran out of water, then some more storms. Leaves are all beaten and curled, or pointing down on both plants.

See A.


See B.



Buds are looking alright though.



Could it be root rot? Underfeeding? I'm puzzled


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 11, 2013)

I popped off a couple of fence boards for harvesting, easy access for easy penetration


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 11, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I popped off a couple of fence boards for harvesting, easy access for easy penetration  View attachment 2854660


Yeah...penetrate them bitches Boss, penetrate them real good. Oh yeah.


----------



## OZAK47 (Oct 12, 2013)

half way there, sinze Aug. 10


----------



## t.watson (Oct 12, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I popped off a couple of fence boards for harvesting, easy access for easy penetration  View attachment 2854660


this is good to know, in the past i have always jumped the fence to penetrate...never dawned on me that all i had to do was remove some panels! to me this is rocket science


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 12, 2013)

*Smart Garden Boss!*
*
Everything is looking fat!*

*I see alot of work getting done hope everyone is enjoying there Meds!*


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 12, 2013)

View attachment 2855002View attachment 2855003the seaweed ( ascophyllum nodosum) extract is almost done !! and is looking great


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 12, 2013)

*My Scrog is getting there!* 

*I have probably lost over 10lbs to over water i will never do that again was a rushed year!*

*Some plants havent accepted water in about 3-4 weeks lol i just cant believe i over watered still.*


*

Also i have someone asking if you can Compost the fan leaves on the plants?
Does anyone compost if so can you give me some info thanks!*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Mulanje after the rain:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the gift that keeps on giving here...year-round!

Looking good.


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2013)

You can compost anything Toka.


----------



## TWS (Oct 12, 2013)

I'll be at it all weekend.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 12, 2013)

TWS said:


> You can compost anything Toka.


*
I beg to differ there are certain types of leaves and other things you cannot compost due to there high acidic levels when they decompose.*


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2013)

Yea your right i got a compost book from the library the other day it says some plant leaves are not recommended!


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 12, 2013)

View attachment 2855428View attachment 2855356

shes getting pretty frosty, and big in the 5 gal bucket. you might be able to see the purpling Mg def, I added some organic nutes, and the leaves perked up before I left. they are all looking pretty good, my candy kush (cousin to the world famous auto pounder) yeah right... got really seeded, so I should have a whole lot of autoflower seeds, but unfortunately I don't know who the dad is, but I'm surely gonna look for the double white cheese trait. The 2 big phenos I have of it are about chest high, and full of frosty white nuglets. They still have a while to go, and I have to do something about the coldness, although they seem to resist the coldness and are some of the more healthy girls I have. Blue Thai is starting to show a lot of N def, and so i fed her, and all the rest. The white widow is looking pretty good, but it is definitely overshadowed by the Molaki Kush next to it that has about 40% red hairs, which smells exactly like a sweaty armpit, which would otherwise be gross. I have one really tall and fat wild thai, and the white hairs tell me it has a loooong way to go. I think I have at least 3 more weeks till harvest, and hopefully it doesn't get below 30 till after my birthday, which would be the best harvest day ever!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 12, 2013)

My neighbor brought over her dog and she approves of my bud! hahaha this dog actually enjoys getting shotguns off a Joint!



Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 12, 2013)

*Got another cover up!*
*Still no rain in the forecast for a week so no rush for the rest but anything can happen.*
*
Also i would like to add that i do get high winds here and these things are holding up great, i lined the edges with duck tape so they would be stronger so that helped.*
*
Im thinking about just closing them off so there like a green house to stay warmer at night.*


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 12, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Got another cover up!*
> *Still no rain in the forecast for a week so no rush for the rest but anything can happen.*
> *
> Also i would like to add that i do get high winds here and these things are holding up great, i lined the edges with duck tape so they would be stronger so that helped.*
> ...


Keep up on that shit bro... shits looking awesome


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 12, 2013)

where im at so far!


first closet


second closet


third closet


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 12, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Got another cover up!*
> *Still no rain in the forecast for a week so no rush for the rest but anything can happen.*
> *
> Also i would like to add that i do get high winds here and these things are holding up great, i lined the edges with duck tape so they would be stronger so that helped.*
> ...


Your hard work is showing off in this EPIC GROW!!!! Keep rocking bro, the end is near! Then its time to reap your rewards and you deserve every bit of it!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 12, 2013)

*Thanks Guys!*


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> I'll be at it all weekend.


I got those three things at my trim table but they are all sticky and stained from handling them all day. Whew! This trimming is taking forever but the biggest colas and major poundage is yet to come on the blueberry diesel. They're practically dripping with resin


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 13, 2013)

5 days ago

View attachment 2855983View attachment 2855984View attachment 2855985cherry og harvested 10-8 80% cloudy 20% amber about a thumb size piece of bud rot on the whole thing smells like ludens cherry cough drops and skunky funk very satisfied with how it grows just the smoke test left

View attachment 2855986View attachment 2855987View attachment 2855988darkstar harvested 10-8 70% cloudy 30%amber... maybe a touch of clear here and there zero budrot a little bit of powdery mildew tiny tiny amount smells like kushy piney skunk with a slight sweetness


----------



## hoonry (Oct 13, 2013)

Good morning everybody! what an epic season this has turned out to be - doing daily battle with the elements right at the very end. Nice days for the most part recently, but chilly nights! I've been wrapping up my gals with remay when there's a frost advisory - but it's hard to cover every flower (especially when it's breezy!) and I've had a few tops end up a bit frosty in the morning. this sort of thing used to freak me out, but with a close eye and a patient hand, I've been able to relax a little bit. everything seems to be ok, so long as it gets back up to the mid 60's the next day. I can't believe I'm not having major mold issues - I'm getting a touch of it, but not bad. Mostly from where the cages and trellis netting have scuffed off the outer layer of a branch during windstorms and bruised it. sometimes those scuffs scar up and heal, sometimes they don't.


----------



## hoonry (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok, so I am procrastinating going back to the trim table at the moment, and I don't have GTA 5, yet. so here's a few more shots - this is my chronic plant's carcass. I see now why they call it the chronic - I've been harvesting off of her for what feels like weeks now and it just won't stop! There's very little left on the plant that I want to trim now but I can turn all that little stuff into bubble hash - I just don't have hanging space for it and it's way less of a priority than culling the mold-threatened nugs off the other plants, so I hope it can just hang on for a bit longer. It feels great to have pulled this one off after finding a gopher hole under the raised box about halfway through flowering. I never knew if I would just show up one day to find her wilted... the gophers are invading, check out this hole they dug under the fence which is supposedly buried a foot deep!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 13, 2013)

hoonry said:


> Ok, so I am procrastinating going back to the trim table at the moment, and I don't have GTA 5, yet. so here's a few more shots - this is my chronic plant's carcass. I see now why they call it the chronic - I've been harvesting off of her for what feels like weeks now and it just won't stop! There's very little left on the plant that I want to trim now but I can turn all that little stuff into bubble hash - I just don't have hanging space for it and it's way less of a priority than culling the mold-threatened nugs off the other plants, so I hope it can just hang on for a bit longer. It feels great to have pulled this one off after finding a gopher hole under the raised box about halfway through flowering. I never knew if I would just show up one day to find her wilted... the gophers are invading, check out this hole they dug under the fence which is supposedly buried a foot deep!


Leave the little stuff there for a week and give them little buds a chance to get some extra grow time they'll go nuts.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 13, 2013)

Things are looking good, progressing nicely in the old Costco carport greenhouse. Still haven't started trimming, except 2 buds with bud worms. I only sprayed twice, early in flowering, for bud worms. I may have stopped a bit too early, but it's only 2 so far, knock knock. I would still like to let them go 2 more weeks..........."All Rise...as we sing"...[h=2]Hail To The Brightness Of Zions Glad Morning!
Hymn Lyrics[/h]*Hail to the brightness of Zions glad morning!
Joy to the lands that in darkness have lain!
Hushed be the accents of sorrow and mourning;
Zion in triumph begins her reign..........*


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 13, 2013)

Harvest season is undoubtedly the best time of the year. Love Halloween and the festive holidays to follow with the changing of season. Happy Harvest to everyone! Hope ya'll haven't gone trim crazy yet lol! 

 Cheesequake finishing up


Romulan #3 stacking nicely. Looking fine as hell.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 13, 2013)

Hoonry wats the purple strain. Holy fuck those fans are sugary! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## BlackTuna (Oct 13, 2013)

The Wabbits.

The Wabbits visited the other night. I hate wabbits. The wabbits got into the carrot patch. Dumb lil' wabbits,
the carrots were early. The dumb lil' wabbits got away with three very beautiful but immature carrots. I really hate wabbits.

Good thing is I know who the wabbit is. And my friend Karma knows also.

So I posted a huge assed sign facing the wabbits yard, high up on a pole he can't reach it, that has an alarm on it. (just in case)

No moon night. Perfect for the wabbits to rip into the carrot patch.

My bad. I'm an ass. 

As stinky as they were, someone was bound to be tempted. 

Life. What a lesson.




.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 13, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> The Wabbits.
> 
> The Wabbits visited the other night. I hate wabbits. The wabbits got into the carrot patch. Dumb lil' wabbits,
> the carrots were early. The dumb lil' wabbits got away with three very beautiful but immature carrots. I really hate wabbits.
> ...


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 13, 2013)

milky way


sour grape kush


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 13, 2013)

looking spectacular, mr sunshine.

my harvest season luck was mixed. we had a record setting september for rain and temps throughout september that were on par with mid november averages. i had to harvest it all early.

a week into trimming, my wife (who is living in cali right now) breaks her arm. well, a hairline fracture, but still. she was in rough shape. but no need to worry, she was still able to take care of herself, drive herself to work, cook, walk the dog, etc.

a week later, she breaks her other arm. this time, she really breaks it. breaks it in the exact same fashion: she's walking the dog when the dog sees something, takes off, and pulls her to the ground (he's a 135 pound mastiff/dane mix).

so halfway through trimming, i have to take off to cali to take care of her, drive her to work, cook for her, walk the dog, help her get in and out of the tub, dress her, etc. basically everything but wiping her ass.

when i finally get back, the rest of the crop was useless garbage. i just wheelbarrowed it out back and chucked it in the cornfield. half the crop gone.

my only consolation was that what i did trim got moved for a decent price almost as soon as i got it into bags. cured for maybe a day before it got swooped up.

next year we will run faster, stretch our arms further....and one fine morning - so we beat on, boats against the current, borne back ceaselessly into the past.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> looking spectacular, mr sunshine.
> 
> my harvest season luck was mixed. we had a record setting september for rain and temps throughout september that were on par with mid november averages. i had to harvest it all early.
> 
> ...



Im sorry to hear that, hopefully your wife is feeling better. Thank you for the compliment i really appreciate it. Im looking forward to the indoor hopefully all goes well!


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 13, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> looking spectacular, mr sunshine.
> 
> my harvest season luck was mixed. we had a record setting september for rain and temps throughout september that were on par with mid november averages. i had to harvest it all early.
> 
> ...


Sorry to here that man. Hope the wife is on the mend and better luck next season.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 13, 2013)

Some of the bud I'm trimming is so gooey, it's like trying to trim a banana that's been dipped in honey.


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 13, 2013)

Chopped down some OG Kush today:


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 14, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Chopped down some OG Kush today:


Before I even read "OG Kush" I was like, "that's some dank looking OG Kush"

What cut is that? It looks a lot like my Phantom Cookies by GDP Seeds, but my Cookies is purple as hell.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 14, 2013)

hoonry said:


>


Gawt dayumn!! What's that shit??

... I just realized the name of that pic in the URL, GSC. Damn, that's a mighty fine cut of GSC!


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Before I even read "OG Kush" I was like, "that's some dank looking OG Kush"
> 
> What cut is that? It looks a lot like my Phantom Cookies by GDP Seeds, but my Cookies is purple as hell.


Thanks. I wish I knew more about it. A friend gave it to me after he got raided last winter. the cops droped one broken clone on the floor on thier way out the door. He got it from a friend who said it came from Oaksterdam. He's been growing it indoor for several years. 

She was just a broken stem with 2 leaves when I got her. I spent all winter nursing her back to health and growing a little mother plant. After that we started calling her "the lucky cut".


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 14, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Thanks. I wish I knew more about it. A friend gave it to me after he got raided last winter. the cops droped one broken clone on the floor on thier way out the door. He got it from a friend who said it came from Oaksterdam. He's been growing it indoor for several years.
> 
> She was just a broken stem with 2 leaves when I got her. I spent all winter nursing her back to health and growing a little mother plant. After that we started calling her "the lucky cut".


So if I wanted that awesome lucky cut, would you consider trading it for a purple version?


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2013)

thanks for all the nice words, everyone.

the season was not a total loss, i still went to cali with a big stack for my wife to live off of until her internship starts paying her. cali ain't cheap.

and it could have been much worse. my buddy, who is up in the hills with a 30 x 100 greenhouse from which he normally pulls 30-60 pounds, had to take an almost total loss. about 80%. he called in some folks to take away his crop in a uhaul for about as much as my crop fetched. that 500 foot elevation change makes a world of difference.

back to the great indoors we go.


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> So if I wanted that awesome lucky cut, would you consider trading it for a purple version?


I made a promise to never give her out. I'd have to check with my friend first.


----------



## Highertimes (Oct 14, 2013)

No lights 5 and bubblegum week 3-9 pics Bubblegum is the purple tips


----------



## Highertimes (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 2857142View attachment 2857143View attachment 2857144View attachment 2857146View attachment 2857147View attachment 2857149View attachment 2857150View attachment 2857151View attachment 2857152View attachment 2857153View attachment 2857154View attachment 2857156View attachment 2857157View attachment 2857159View attachment 2857163View attachment 2857164View attachment 2857165View attachment 2857166View attachment 2857167View attachment 2857168View attachment 2857169View attachment 2857170View attachment 2857171View attachment 2857172View attachment 2857173View attachment 2857174View attachment 2857175View attachment 2857176View attachment 2857177View attachment 2857178View attachment 2857179View attachment 2857180View attachment 2857181View attachment 2857182View attachment 2857183View attachment 2857184View attachment 2857185View attachment 2857186View attachment 2857187View attachment 2857188View attachment 2857189View attachment 2857190View attachment 2857191View attachment 2857192View attachment 2857193View attachment 2857194View attachment 2857195View attachment 2857196View attachment 2857197View attachment 2857198View attachment 2857199View attachment 2857200View attachment 2857201View attachment 2857202View attachment 2857203View attachment 2857204View attachment 2857205View attachment 2857206View attachment 2857207View attachment 2857208View attachment 2857209View attachment 2857210View attachment 2857211View attachment 2857212


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 14, 2013)

Highertimes said:


> View attachment 2857142View attachment 2857143View attachment 2857144View attachment 2857146View attachment 2857147View attachment 2857149View attachment 2857150View attachment 2857151View attachment 2857152View attachment 2857153View attachment 2857154View attachment 2857156View attachment 2857157View attachment 2857159View attachment 2857163View attachment 2857164View attachment 2857165View attachment 2857166View attachment 2857167View attachment 2857168View attachment 2857169View attachment 2857170View attachment 2857171View attachment 2857172View attachment 2857173View attachment 2857174View attachment 2857175View attachment 2857176View attachment 2857177View attachment 2857178View attachment 2857179View attachment 2857180View attachment 2857181View attachment 2857182View attachment 2857183View attachment 2857184View attachment 2857185View attachment 2857186View attachment 2857187View attachment 2857188View attachment 2857189View attachment 2857190View attachment 2857191View attachment 2857192View attachment 2857193View attachment 2857194View attachment 2857195View attachment 2857196View attachment 2857197View attachment 2857198View attachment 2857199View attachment 2857200View attachment 2857201View attachment 2857202View attachment 2857203View attachment 2857204View attachment 2857205View attachment 2857206View attachment 2857207View attachment 2857208View attachment 2857209View attachment 2857210View attachment 2857211View attachment 2857212


Looks good dude! Fuck yes Croptober!


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 14, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> I made a promise to never give her out. I'd have to check with my friend first.


Mad respect for that! If you ever want a connect in So Cali I'd be down to work with someone with those kind of ethics.


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey everyone! 
Just finished taking down 4k of indoor and filling 2x quickcure dry nets... Getting high off some whitefire sippin on some local moonshine. I've been using the trim machine doublejj has and let me tell you folks... It is amazing! Buck everything off the stem and load a small amount at a time and bam!!!]
I an a friend finished in 10 hrs what normally takes 2 wks!!!
A single Casey Jones!

Lemon Sweet Skunk, very high yielding...
View attachment 2857247

Chemdawg Super Skunk... Most dense by far...
View attachment 2857245View attachment 2857246View attachment 2857244
Filled and hung...
View attachment 2857242View attachment 2857243

Happy harvest everyone!


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 14, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> looking spectacular, mr sunshine.
> 
> my harvest season luck was mixed. we had a record setting september for rain and temps throughout september that were on par with mid november averages. i had to harvest it all early.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the loss and your wife. For your 130lb dog you should get her a gentle leader. That way when the dog tries to take off all it does is spin them around by the nose. It's the only way I can walk my dog 90lb pit with my back issue. I even let my daughter walk her with the leader on and she's only 50 lbs.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 14, 2013)

Chopped a GDP


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 14, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Thanks. I wish I knew more about it. A friend gave it to me after he got raided last winter. the cops droped one broken clone on the floor on thier way out the door. He got it from a friend who said it came from Oaksterdam. He's been growing it indoor for several years.
> 
> She was just a broken stem with 2 leaves when I got her. I spent all winter nursing her back to health and growing a little mother plant. After that we started calling her "the lucky cut".



*Looks killer! 
My GSC is not even close to as frosty as that!*


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 14, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Lemon Sweet Skunk, very high yielding...
> View attachment 2857247


any strain info mate??


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 14, 2013)

Any advice on cleaning crusty, sticky doorknobs and refrigerator handles? The wife is starting to complain and I've found that it is necessary to learn how to open doors with my wrists to avoid being yelled at.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 14, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Any advice on cleaning crusty, sticky doorknobs and refrigerator handles? The wife is starting to complain and I've found that it is necessary to learn how to open doors with my wrists to avoid being yelled at.


Wipe the handles a cloth and some alcohol. I clean my scissors and hands with that, maybe it'll work for you.


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 14, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Any advice on cleaning crusty, sticky doorknobs and refrigerator handles? The wife is starting to complain and I've found that it is necessary to learn how to open doors with my wrists to avoid being yelled at.


Vegetable oil will dissolve the sticky. Alcohol will as well. Get a box of rubber gloves and the problem goes away.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 14, 2013)

rubbing alcohol will clean those doorknobs.

what a wonderful time of year this is.


----------



## ULEN (Oct 14, 2013)

Plants were gifted to me by a friend who had too many. Six plants came, only three survive. 

The leader of the other three grew mighty (3 Gallon Power), his other 2 pawns were mere people compared to his Nephilim like size. I wanted to keep him but I took him down with no mercy. The other 2 wimps took along time to show sex. When they finally had the balls to show, I made an example of them as well.

But here's a sneak peek look at my 3 lovely ladies. Don't know what strand. The auto should be ripe soon, brotherhood (RIU) advice very welcomed.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 14, 2013)

That looks like some killer bud.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 14, 2013)

Ace of Spades Clone:






No purple in the flowers yet. The days are still pretty warm but the nights are in the 50s.



Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 14, 2013)

Got several pics today, here are some I will come back after the baseball game today. I can't remember what I posted but I remember what they look like so later I will label and everything


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 14, 2013)

Canna wipes are cool


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 14, 2013)

My drying room isn't big enough!

#california-problems


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 14, 2013)

my buddy sent some peeps over to trim shit just got to be too much n my mind was goin crazy it was just me and my dude we worked everyday but even our effort we started to get behind n it started to add up everything has been taken except 3 of them but there pretty much done so when I have the space ill take the rest the girls r beautiful n tasty HOMERUN hope all is well with everyone im ready to be done I need a LONG due vacation somewhere I can just chill back n have a jar full of goodness n not have a pair of fixars n my hand or watching over others to make sure the there trimming right lol.....peace one luv yall


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 14, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Canna wipes are cool


Hell yeah, that's what I have been using. I can't stand gloves on for that long.


----------



## TMG Genetics (Oct 14, 2013)

This is a cross I did, I call it Cheese Krush. It's Cheesequake x KO Kush F4







Cheese Krush






Cheese Krush






Cheesequake and Jack The Ripper






Cheesequake, JTR






Cheesequake


----------



## doublejj (Oct 14, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Hey everyone!
> Just finished taking down 4k of indoor and filling 2x quickcure dry nets... Getting high off some whitefire sippin on some local moonshine. I've been using the trim machine doublejj has and let me tell you folks... It is amazing! Buck everything off the stem and load a small amount at a time and bam!!!]
> I an a friend finished in 10 hrs what normally takes 2 wks!!!
> A single Casey Jones!
> ...


Damn good job bro......on all fronts...........thanks for the trimmer review, I still haven't fired-up my 'Trim Bot' yet. Glad it works, I'm stoked!......happy harvest!......


----------



## gangacreator (Oct 14, 2013)

Some pics of my outdoor grow this year, i grew Drgreenthumbs Iranian Diesel that he only released this season i think. Overall the plant was amazing it finished early and was very hardy well suited for east central Canada. 
The plant structure was phenomenal and huge tasty buds. Yield was great especially the plants on the rock cut that got sun all day! Highly recommend every one tries this strain. The pictures below are from start to finish some pictures are week to week and others i may have skipped a few weeks between pictures. The picture of the three girls together the was one plant who always seemed months behind, so i harvest the plants a few weeks after the rest, you can see it in the last picture. Comments and Questions welcome.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 14, 2013)

this came out fat.. The one I saved. 2 gallon geopot. This was the biggest cola though. I let her go as long as i felt neccesary. Saw some foxtailing and let it go another day. I lost my notebook but I beleive this one was planted in middle of July. Trichs were all cloudy. Probably could have let her go longer. But I was getting moths again. Didn't want to spray. The dam tomatos wilted again.


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 14, 2013)

Here is a few 27 gal totes of Juicy Fruit and ChemDawg SuperSkunk...def keepers...

An some pictures of ChemDawg SuperSkunk.

I also took down a romulan kush.


----------



## Highertimes (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you guys for the likes even though i accidentally posted it twice. way too much ganga and wayyyy too late but thank you.
Highertimes


----------



## TMG Genetics (Oct 14, 2013)

Jack The Ripper


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 14, 2013)

bagseed 1


molaki kush 2

molaki kush 1

royal haze I think, or super silver.


blue thai


View attachment 2858303View attachment 2858304
wild thai


double white cheese

View attachment 2858306
me with DWC


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 14, 2013)

Not the best pictures but I like looking at all the progress we're making. What a week. Perfect weather for trimming out on the deck, running two shifts with my bro. Got the early storm damaged green crack in the jars already. Estimate we've taken in about 1/4 of the total crop. It' gonna be a long week.

Enjoying everyone's pictures and stories. Happy Harvest, y'all!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 14, 2013)

Just got back from chillin with Hoskins in his town for 3 days. Lady at the hotel kept my deposit cause she said we were smoking weed. All we did was break down a blunt and had a few units laying around. Dumb breezy.


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 15, 2013)

Falling all over herself.


She's coming down real soon.

[video=youtube;2YcIgow6TDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YcIgow6TDk[/video]

Besides the Timberlake lovey dovey part, this shit dumps.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 15, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Just got back from chillin with Hoskins in his town for 3 days. Lady at the hotel kept my deposit cause she said we were smoking weed. All we did was break down a blunt and had a few units laying around. Dumb breezy.


*
Thats what happens when you grow the GOOD!

I get asked to leave places cause ppl have told staff that i was smoking in the bathroom and other places at restaurants, and bars!

Im like what nah i have weed and im carded up but im not smoking it, thats fact too!!*
*
There like um well can you put it in your car lmao!*

*Its my cologne Cannabisformen*!


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 15, 2013)

Still running my dyna widow. Everyone's plants looked good this year.


----------



## homer371 (Oct 15, 2013)

tiny little plant, but took on an amazing purple hue about a week ago. she's ready to go down, i think. 






homer371


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 15, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Just got back from chillin with Hoskins in his town for 3 days. Lady at the hotel kept my deposit cause she said we were smoking weed. All we did was break down a blunt and had a few units laying around. Dumb breezy.


Lol, who you calling Hozikins? Jozikins or Brozikins are acceptable, but not Hozikins. Dude, I hate to tell you, but the day after you left, yesterday, everyone I hit up had hit me back trying to score some weight. Bummer I know, but I was able to at least vend off all my outdoor to them. 

Sucks that the hotel beezy kept your deposit
http://themouse.bandcamp.com/track/fat-beezys


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 15, 2013)

I think TWS should have a vote starting the end of Oct. for the best ?? awards and the winners gets bragging rights for the year till next year..
Easier said than done!


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 15, 2013)

Ive been trying to conect with some threds here,but it seems alot of people start them then get stoned and forget about them,lol,only grew 3 plants this year,2 were male,i got seed from my brother,he called it pink crush,i did hand polinat some of the lower stalks on this plant,with the 2 males,to get some more seeds,after they looked like the seeds were ready,i cut all those branches off,the top oof plant is still growing,in 10 weeks of flower,it looks like it may go 10 more days if weather holds out,this is a soil grow,trans planted twics from cup to 2 gallon to 5 gallon,only put nutes to it 5 times,all in flowering,and i did get about 20 seeds,for next years grow,i really loved this plant,it took a ton of stress,and its turning out beautiful,im sure theres good half pound on it now,but i know ill lose 2/3 of that in cureing,anyways heres a few pics has about 6 main stalks on it,main 4 are up top,then theres really like 5 more nice ons lower down,i cut all the very low ones 2 weeks agoView attachment 2859624


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 15, 2013)

Vortex right before harvest



1lb of Kushzilla 



I also got a final readout of the Jack Herer - just a hair over a lb ! 
Also expecting atleast a p from the Vortex, and it looks prime! Def my best so far!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I think TWS should have a vote starting the end of Oct. for the best ?? awards and the winners gets bragging rights for the year till next year..
> Easier said than done!


Lets not kid ourselves, Garden Boss is going to trump all!!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## 757growin (Oct 15, 2013)

U name urself gardenboss ya gotta go big. N he sure as hell rep'ed himself well!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 15, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Lol, who you calling Hozikins? Jozikins or Brozikins are acceptable, but not Hozikins. Dude, I hate to tell you, but the day after you left, yesterday, everyone I hit up had hit me back trying to score some weight. Bummer I know, but I was able to at least vend off all my outdoor to them.
> 
> Sucks that the hotel beezy kept your deposit
> http://themouse.bandcamp.com/track/fat-beezys


 its cool i offed it all for 2600 a unit yee


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 15, 2013)

and ill be garden bosses compitition next year. lol cause hes going to help me! cant beat em join em


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 15, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Lets not kid ourselves, Garden Boss is going to trump all!!!!
> 
> Peace
> FM


I don't know...I've got my nominee for best KISS avatars.


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2013)

A little Bodhi shrine for the tranquil chop.  The "noseeems" were really bad out in the yard. The citronella candle helped.             Scrog is in full swing      We're half way thru now.. Everyone else . It's looking great ! I have some catching up to do. Happy Harvest !.. [video=youtube;R2F_hGwD26g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2F_hGwD26g[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;Tja6_h4lT6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tja6_h4lT6A[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;E8vmaj75xzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8vmaj75xzE[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Just got back from chillin with Hoskins in his town for 3 days. Lady at the hotel kept my deposit cause she said we were smoking weed. All we did was break down a blunt and had a few units laying around. Dumb breezy.


you shoulda stopped by ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I think TWS should have a vote starting the end of Oct. for the best ?? awards and the winners gets bragging rights for the year till next year..
> Easier said than done!


 Kevdogg held his own while GB was doing wonder woman. lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Not the best pictures but I like looking at all the progress we're making. What a week. Perfect weather for trimming out on the deck, running two shifts with my bro. Got the early storm damaged green crack in the jars already. Estimate we've taken in about 1/4 of the total crop. It' gonna be a long week.
> 
> Enjoying everyone's pictures and stories. Happy Harvest, y'all!
> 
> View attachment 2858350View attachment 2858351View attachment 2858352View attachment 2858353View attachment 2858354View attachment 2858355


 need to spread it around some ! Kick ass !


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> you shoulda stopped by ?


do you live on that crazy ass mountain? hills have eyes lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 15, 2013)

decided to check the two plants i left half intact today to see how moldy they were and they had barely any mold at all. managed to take about a QP off one, and there's still probably close to a HP on the other.

it took on massive color in these last couple weeks and is fully finished. i'm gonna keep it for myself.

pleasant little surprise.


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> do you live on that crazy ass mountain? hills have eyes lol


just a stones throw away.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 15, 2013)

TWS said:


> just a stones throw away.


i stayed at the sleepy hollow in crest line know where that is?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 15, 2013)

next time ill come thru tws


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2013)

Cool thanks, I feel left out..... lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 15, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> i stayed at the sleepy hollow in crest line know where that is?


 Oh shit , I don't go up there....... bad things happen up there with the inbreeds..... lol


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *
> Thats what happens when you grow the GOOD!
> 
> I get asked to leave places cause ppl have told staff that i was smoking in the bathroom and other places at restaurants, and bars!
> ...


 when we stank we stank went to walmart the otherday n got peoples heads turnin...but heres the funny thing is....didn't even have a joint on me....nothing but bathin in it since I was trimmin before I left but I get immune to the smell I don't even know I stank till I go somewhere n someone tellin me....."mannnnnnn u smell like fuckin dank wheres it at?" "na bitch, that's my b.o.!!!!!" ))))


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 16, 2013)

just hung 2 1500w heaters in my ghouse and plastisized the fucker. Staying 48'f whilst the temp outside the ghouse reads 31...these hindus are filling in like 8in girth!!!
also got my propane burners pointed at my side garden to keep it from freezing all the way tonight. 
been trimming since sunday, looks like a good pull friends. 
hope all is well everywhere with everyone!
stray strapped and get paid!
ps. 4 wks in bloom started sleeping in the patch stayed strapped didn't sleep. 5 weeks in an I justified just sleeping with my bat, figured I wouldn't hesitate swinging on my gma considering the non-lethal weapon... 6wks in til now I got my bat, N my shotgun vest carrying my 9mm hp an my s&w 38 spl hp mind as well be tweeked I ain't sleeping well til I'm on da beach on the carribean!

instead I'm drinking that milagro reposado tequila straight energy don't wanna catch me on patrol catching you red handed I just might make you my heavy pk boost for next year...


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 16, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Not the best pictures but I like looking at all the progress we're making. What a week. Perfect weather for trimming out on the deck, running two shifts with my bro. Got the early storm damaged green crack in the jars already. Estimate we've taken in about 1/4 of the total crop. It' gonna be a long week.
> 
> Enjoying everyone's pictures and stories. Happy Harvest, y'all!
> 
> View attachment 2858350View attachment 2858351View attachment 2858352View attachment 2858353View attachment 2858354View attachment 2858355


You almost threw in the towel a while back on this grow,

Glad to see you made it!.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 16, 2013)

How many of you remember this one?....."Crawling down the corridor on his hands & knees, but old Charlie stole the handle and the train it won't stop going....no way too slow down!".........[video=youtube;gWubhw8SoBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=gWubhw8SoBE[/video]


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 16, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> its cool i offed it all for 2600 a unit yee


 Hell yeah, that would be about what you would get down here


----------



## n3fta (Oct 16, 2013)

Here a shot of one of my GDP crosses. Looks like all my GDP crosses took on the purple traits, with the exception on GDP/Monster.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

great song,i seen him in chicago like around 78 or 79,,was great concert


doublejj said:


> How many of you remember this one?....."Crawling down the corridor on his hands & knees, but old Charlie stole the handle and the train it won't stop going....no way too slow down!".........[video=youtube;gWubhw8SoBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=gWubhw8SoBE[/video]


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 16, 2013)

_Oh by the way, which one's Pink?_


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 16, 2013)

Purple Crack


----------



## 420mon (Oct 16, 2013)

blockhead, 3rd harvest off same plant almost another 8 zips on 3rd harvest of fluff........


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 16, 2013)

doublejj said:


> How many of you remember this one?....."Crawling down the corridor on his hands & knees, but old Charlie stole the handle and the train it won't stop going....no way too slow down!".........[video=youtube;gWubhw8SoBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=gWubhw8SoBE[/video]


Nice one. Got my first taste of Tull in High School, sophomore year my history teacher was a huge fan, that was 1999/2000. Been a fan ever since, amazing band.


----------



## lucifer66six (Oct 16, 2013)

i would like to know where on this forum or site i can see pictures of cannabis plants going from flower to budding... i have looked and looked but i cant seem to find any pictures of cannabis plants going from flower to budding......HELP..


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Oct 16, 2013)

lucifer66six said:


> i would like to know where on this forum or site i can see pictures of cannabis plants going from flower to budding... i have looked and looked but i cant seem to find any pictures of cannabis plants going from flower to budding......HELP..


Flowering is budding, so wtf you talking bout Willis?


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey man, you gotta start somewhere I guess.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey y'all, heard from Fumble she is fine, internet has been down. Just FYI. Keep the harvest pic's coming, just enjoying the show. Nicely done all of you, I have been in awe all summer and into the fall.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 16, 2013)

TGA Ace of Spades dried and jarred:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Oct 16, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> ... 6wks in til now I got my bat, N my shotgun vest carrying my 9mm hp an my s&w 38 spl hp mind as well be tweeked I ain't sleeping well til I'm on da beach on Caribbean


 Pretty sure I could fit in a suitcase, I am just saying....


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 16, 2013)

i gave my girl around 6 ounces shes just smokes away and when i see her bags and jars running low I refill it lol what a life


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 16, 2013)

Your gonna need an extra grow house lol


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 16, 2013)

420mon said:


> blockhead, 3rd harvest off same plant almost another 8 zips on 3rd harvest of fluff........
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860395


Very nice. I've got second harvest girls sitting out now and impressed with how much weight they have put on.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

blockhead,lmao,reminds me of what i call mine,,damn hammerhead,,my dog not my plant,lmao


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 16, 2013)

Still waiting to chop anything. I think one plant is close, have been seeing a few scattered amber trichs, I'm thinking another week to ten days. Several plants are going to push into November for sure...hopefully they take on some color with the cooler nights.

My theme song for the next few weeks.

[video=youtube;uMyCa35_mOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 16, 2013)

*Finally got a good days ride in im in between trimming right now waiting for the next group of plants to come off so i got some free time! *
*
There is a mile in a half track right there you can see some of if in the pic*.

*Also took my jeep up there with some stock Nissan 17in low pro car tires on it lol never got stuck, there were a couple times tho i had to power through it lol!*


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

wtf,,shit where i live i got coppers flying over every few days,in fields like that,,thought about shooting a few down once or twice,lmao


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

might make for some good soil ,,not sure,lol


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Finally got a good days ride in im in between trimming right now waiting for the next group of plants to come off so i got some free time! *
> *
> There is a mile in a half track right there you can see some of if in the pic*.
> 
> ...


Looks like fun. Nice view too.


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 16, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Looks like fun. Nice view too.


 pis of the bud please,lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 16, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> pis of the bud please,lol


carnigee? .


----------



## TWS (Oct 16, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Finally got a good days ride in im in between trimming right now waiting for the next group of plants to come off so i got some free time! *
> *
> There is a mile in a half track right there you can see some of if in the pic*.
> 
> ...


 ohh fuck Toka ! how dare you !.


----------



## TWS (Oct 16, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> carnigee? .


 Not where he lives.


----------



## TWS (Oct 16, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> when we stank we stank went to walmart the otherday n got peoples heads turnin...but heres the funny thing is....didn't even have a joint on me....nothing but bathin in it since I was trimmin before I left but I get immune to the smell I don't even know I stank till I go somewhere n someone tellin me....."mannnnnnn u smell like fuckin dank wheres it at?" "na bitch, that's my b.o.!!!!!" ))))


 Thatts some funny shit right there ! your always good for a laugh..... You to Garlictrain. Stay strapped .


----------



## Bear Country (Oct 16, 2013)

TWS said:


> Thatts some funny shit right there ! your always good for a laugh..... You to Garlictrain. Stay strapped .



Its that time of year....I think we should have a STANK FEST!!! lol...He was right...after a while a person cant even smell it on yourself anymore. LOl


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2013)

I pulled some stuff off the drying rack this morning with out a glove before work and we had a meeting. I could smell it the whole meeting even after washing my hands several times. I know someone else had to smell it too. I leave my house and can smell nothing, but come home and the whole house smells dank. lol. it's my BO biatch. lol.


----------



## Bear Country (Oct 17, 2013)

TWS said:


> I pulled some stuff off the drying rack this morning with out a glove before work and we had a meeting. I could smell it the whole meeting even after washing my hands several times. I know someone else had to smell it too. I leave my house and can smell nothing, but come home and the whole house smells dank. lol. it's my BO biatch. lol.


Lol....Thats what my son told me a couple of days ago...lol. He jumped into my truck and and i had been hanging out in the drying room. His first words were...holy crap...you REEK somewhat fierce pops!!! lol I'm the same way...its so far up my nose that I can smell it day and night....not all the time but I catch a whif every now and then. The same thing happened when we first cut them down. My son and I had been in the hanging/drying room all day long and we went back home to call it a day and right as I drove up to my house....here comes a vehicle up my road...I was like WTF!!! It was a neighbor from a few miles down the road asking if i could take the backhoe to go lift something for him....he didnt say a word but I know he was smelling it...I was just standing there like what timing man!!! Later that eve my son says to me....shit dad...he probably thought we got sprayed by a skunk!! lol

Oh well....what can I say...its skunk season...lol


----------



## 420rhino (Oct 17, 2013)

New Grower first time ever its WhiteRhino Only One.!!! Outdoor Started in July Now is October.!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 17, 2013)

im here to let you all know that the fierey diritos locos taco at taco bell is the shiznet


----------



## gioua (Oct 17, 2013)

Harvested my supercropped bubba.. guessing will get about 7 jars at min







she was the one to the far right leaning bad


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 17, 2013)

I see alot of you guys using fencing to support your plants like I do my tomatoes. I think I'll camo paint some of my wire next year for guerrilla growng.


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 17, 2013)

Well guys, after my 2nd successful grow, I've come to the conclusion that scrog's SUCK for outdoor growing, except for the exception of support toward the end of flower. I noticed weak thin branches that didn't get enough movement from the wind to really strengthen them enough for outdoor growth. The only benefit I saw was being able to spread the branches to allow for more top growth, but that can be done by merely tying the branches down with weights. It was also a pain having to cut all the netting before chopping them down.


----------



## NativeLife (Oct 17, 2013)

seed i grew from a bag


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 17, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Well guys, after my 2nd successful grow, I've come to the conclusion that scrog's SUCK for outdoor growing, except for the exception of support toward the end of flower. I noticed weak thin branches that didn't get enough movement from the wind to really strengthen them enough for outdoor growth. The only benefit I saw was being able to spread the branches to allow for more top growth, but that can be done by merely tying the branches down with weights. It was also a pain having to cut all the netting before chopping them down.


*
Yea scrogs are just for fun outdoors!*
*
Gonna ride to a track today. *

*Also gonna cut up this 3x2 deer my brother in law got!*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> I see alot of you guys using fencing to support your plants like I do my tomatoes. I think I'll camo paint some of my wire next year for guerrilla growng.
> 
> View attachment 2861283


I like to use remesh wire for cages. They use it in concrete work. It's thicker than fencing & the holes are 5"x5" for easy access into the plant......plus they also they convert into handy drying racks...........


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 17, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I like to use remesh wire for cages. They use it in concrete work. It's thicker than fencing & the holes are 5"x5" for easy access into the plant......plus they also they convert into handy drying racks...........


Something like this, with 6" holes?

http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-1&storeId=10702&catalogId=10051&productId=4007053&store=722&view=specs

i hear you on hole size. Some of my maters were so big I had to transfer them up to the top to get them out.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Something like this, with 6" holes?
> 
> http://m.lowes.com/product?langId=-1&storeId=10702&catalogId=10051&productId=4007053&store=722&view=specs
> 
> i hear you on hole size. Some of my maters were so big I had to transfer them up to the top to get them out.


Yeah that's the stuff.....I guess it's 6"x6", not 5x5......it comes in 7' rolls also......................or you can stack two pieces together and make 8'ers.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 17, 2013)

That's a morning workout... I topped 2 more Purple Cracks this morning (about 15 tote trips).... I need to smoke a dab and get back to work


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 17, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I like to use remesh wire for cages. They use it in concrete work. It's thicker than fencing & the holes are 5"x5" for easy access into the plant......plus they also they convert into handy drying racks...........


Doublejj- what was your overall dry weight harvest this year? When you cut them down do you trim them down to buds and inspect everything or do you cut them and leave them on long branches? It must take forever to cut that forest down!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2013)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Doublejj- what was your overall dry weight harvest this year? When you cut them down do you trim them down to buds and inspect everything or do you cut them and leave them on long branches? It must take forever to cut that forest down!!


 I haven't started harvest this year. My plants are much smaller this season, I hope to get 6-8lbs...but I have pulled 18lbs out of a carport in the past. No way to hang 14'ers whole. We cut branches and hung them to dry. Stored the branches in storage tubs until we could trim it. It took us a month to trim.....but this year I bought a trimming machine, so everything will get bucked off the stem & run thru wet. I will dry in wire trays I bought at Home Depot.......


----------



## TWS (Oct 17, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Well guys, after my 2nd successful grow, I've come to the conclusion that scrog's SUCK for outdoor growing, except for the exception of support toward the end of flower. I noticed weak thin branches that didn't get enough movement from the wind to really strengthen them enough for outdoor growth. The only benefit I saw was being able to spread the branches to allow for more top growth, but that can be done by merely tying the branches down with weights. It was also a pain having to cut all the netting before chopping them down.


 We'll see when I pull two plus off mine. lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 17, 2013)

shoot all that thisaway


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 17, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Well guys, after my 2nd successful grow, I've come to the conclusion that scrog's SUCK for outdoor growing, except for the exception of support toward the end of flower. I noticed weak thin branches that didn't get enough movement from the wind to really strengthen them enough for outdoor growth. The only benefit I saw was being able to spread the branches to allow for more top growth, but that can be done by merely tying the branches down with weights. It was also a pain having to cut all the netting before chopping them down.


I can see how they could be a pain. Love the branch support though. I really like how Kevdogg did his. They photos are in this thread somewhere. His plants were on a tennis court. His were sort of a bush-scrog hybrid using metal wire fencing type stuff. Looked like it really spread and supported the plant but wasn't a true scrog with all that tucking either.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 17, 2013)

So I was gonna roll a joint, grinding some bud, when this came along. It's the only one so far, out of 2 plants harvested already. I had luck this year, planted 4 seeds, got 4 females. No males on my part, and I guess no males around, cause there ain't more seeds.
So what the fuck  Well, I'm getting that in the ground for next round for sure though


----------



## Mohican (Oct 17, 2013)

The magic seed!


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 17, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I haven't started harvest this year. My plants are much smaller this season, I hope to get 6-8lbs...but I have pulled 18lbs out of a carport in the past. No way to hang 14'ers whole. We cut branches and hung them to dry. Stored the branches in storage tubs until we could trim it. It took us a month to trim.....but this year I bought a trimming machine, so everything will get bucked off the stem & run thru wet. I will dry in wire trays I bought at Home Depot.......


DoubleJJ the machine is a dream brother! 
I've hung 5 quick cure drying racks FULL in 4 days just buckin and running it through the machine.
Occasionally from tilting it to "work the load" you will need to tighten the side bolts so you don't surprise yourself by dumping the whole fan top from coming unhinged. 
Also I found it much easier and got best results not even using the drop chute but instead tilting the load into the catch bin. 
It's worked so well in fact that my trim partner and I find ourselves waiting around for the rest of the "work" to ripen!
Kudos to you sir for the heads up on this super affordable trimmer!
If I were paying $200/lb to get my crop hand trimmed I'd have spent $3000 for what I've already pulled off my dry racks!!!!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Well guys, after my 2nd successful grow, I've come to the conclusion that scrog's SUCK for outdoor growing, except for the exception of support toward the end of flower. I noticed weak thin branches that didn't get enough movement from the wind to really strengthen them enough for outdoor growth. The only benefit I saw was being able to spread the branches to allow for more top growth, but that can be done by merely tying the branches down with weights. It was also a pain having to cut all the netting before chopping them down.


I tried it indoors, many years ago. This is all I have left of the 3ea 4x8 scrog tables I built with 2" chicken wire. each table had a 1000w light on a light rail over it. 6 plants under each table. I ran them for a year and then quit using them. It was very labor intensive and it took so long to fill the screen that you lose one grow cycle per year, so it was wash. Too much labor for little return. I could get the same amount in a year per light just growing the plants out, because I got an extra cycle.......good luck


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 17, 2013)

Well gentlemen i fucked up. I shuld have bought the jars i needed when they where right infront of my face now i have major tree and no glass.i cant find half gallons anywhere!


----------



## doublejj (Oct 17, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Well gentlemen i fucked up. I shuld have bought the jars i needed when they where right infront of my face now i have major tree and no glass.i cant find half gallons anywhere!


Get some turkey bags.......they'll work fine until you can find some jars......


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 17, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Get some turkey bags.......they'll work fine until you can find some jars......


Better hurry. Turkey bags are selling out too. Lol.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey TWS here is the results of my first attempt of Winterizing BHO. Very smooth smoke but doesnt really have taste. High is powerful too.

View attachment 2862322

Peace All and enjoy them harvests!!!

FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;0SHxMD2D0K4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=0SHxMD2D0K4[/video]


----------



## Bear Country (Oct 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey TWS here is the results of my first attempt of Winterizing BHO. Very smooth smoke but doesnt really have taste. High is powerful too.
> 
> View attachment 2862322
> 
> ...



HOLY SHIT....Its the outdoor GANGA LOVERS version of Breaking Bad!!!!! LMAO Instead of Blue crystals its Amber Glass!!!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 17, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> HOLY SHIT....Its the outdoor GANGA LOVERS version of Breaking Bad!!!!! LMAO Instead of Blue crystals its Amber Glass!!!


looks like sum bomb ass dope.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 17, 2013)

looks like a bomb ass puddle after it cracks back


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey TWS here is the results of my first attempt of Winterizing BHO. Very smooth smoke but doesnt really have taste. High is powerful too.
> 
> View attachment 2862322
> 
> ...


 Walter White would be proud good job! Space chips up up n AWAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Jabba is complete!
finally finished everything


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 18, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey TWS here is the results of my first attempt of Winterizing BHO. Very smooth smoke but doesnt really have taste. High is powerful too.
> 
> View attachment 2862322
> 
> ...


I'd rep you for that FM, but apparently I need to spread it around a bit. That's gorgeous.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2013)

Smart and Final has jars, bags, pots, pans, tubs, buckets...


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 18, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> Jabba is complete!
> finally finished everything


looks like some top shelf outdoor to me. i've seen some great growers in person but some even better ones here.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 18, 2013)

Cropping purps! Had to finish the last week indoors because it started mother fucking snowing randomly. Phantom Cookies, available in seed, my stock was reg, not fem.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 18, 2013)

How does it smell?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 18, 2013)

Some of my outdoor looks like my indoor. Some of it, I said! Jamaican dream in this pic.  

Its 24C all week and night temps of 17C!!! Could have run for longer but they were ready!


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How does it smell?


There are two different "OG Funk"'s, as it is so often described; lemon/fuel funk, and a wet earth/musk funk, this leans much heavier on the lemon/fuel funk side, with an obvious purp smell. I have yet to try it yet, she is in the drying room still. By the by, while dealing with a very heavy amount of volume this OD season I had found an excellent way to get the maximum amount of buds drying in a small space, while keeping the dry time very slow to get your best flavor. I'll try to remember to take and post pics of that later, I wouldn't recommend it to people with mold problems though, the drying process that is. The Phantom Cookies didn't have any mold issues at all, nothing I had outdoor or indoor did this season, I was really lucky. And by really lucky I mean I used Eagle 20, lol, that shit is fucking amazing but has to be used very early on if you want it to work it's way out of your plant before crop.


----------



## TWS (Oct 18, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> shoot all that thisaway


 I had to ask Jozi for some help .


gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So I was gonna roll a joint, grinding some bud, when this came along. It's the only one so far, out of 2 plants harvested already. I had luck this year, planted 4 seeds, got 4 females. No males on my part, and I guess no males around, cause there ain't more seeds.
> So what the fuck  Well, I'm getting that in the ground for next round for sure though
> 
> View attachment 2861921View attachment 2861925View attachment 2861927


 A plant late in flower might throw a nanner or two because it hasn't been pollinated and wants to carry on it's life cycle. It'll be a Feminized seed. Nice find .


garlictrain said:


> DoubleJJ the machine is a dream brother!
> I've hung 5 quick cure drying racks FULL in 4 days just buckin and running it through the machine.
> Occasionally from tilting it to "work the load" you will need to tighten the side bolts so you don't surprise yourself by dumping the whole fan top from coming unhinged.
> Also I found it much easier and got best results not even using the drop chute but instead tilting the load into the catch bin.
> ...


 Nice report. I will be getting one. Be stoked to knock out indoor runs in a night. Very sweet.


doublejj said:


> I tried it indoors, many years ago. This is all I have left of the 3ea 4x8 scrog tables I built with 2" chicken wire. each table had a 1000w light on a light rail over it. 6 plants under each table. I ran them for a year and then quit using them. It was very labor intensive and it took so long to fill the screen that you lose one grow cycle per year, so it was wash. Too much labor for little return. I could get the same amount in a year per light just growing the plants out, because I got an extra cycle.......good luck


 Yea to me indoors it takes more electricity to fill the screen out and loss of time, but if you want or need low plant counts it's the way to go. All so you need to know the strain. some do better than others. it's an art and some guys really produce with it.


F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Hey TWS here is the results of my first attempt of Winterizing BHO. Very smooth smoke but doesnt really have taste. High is powerful too.
> 
> View attachment 2862322
> 
> ...


 Dang FM ! I've learned a lot from you all ready on the crumble. Just did another great batch today. Now Im down to see your set up and learn this. I read about it but my comprehension was bad and didn't understand it , It's much easier to learn in person from someone . This method produces the pureist Butane free oil you can make . BHO can be bad stuff depending on who makes it and how clean it is. Winterizing is the puriest of pure.


jbrown3 said:


> Jabba is complete!
> finally finished everything


 Wow Jb, That is some fine ass flower there. We need a smoke report. Smell too. 


Jozikins said:


> Cropping purps! Had to finish the last week indoors because it started mother fucking snowing randomly. Phantom Cookies, available in seed, my stock was reg, not fem.


 nice Bats Jozi, I see some big stuff in there ! 


lahadaextranjera said:


> Some of my outdoor looks like my indoor. Some of it, I said! Jamaican dream in this pic.
> 
> Its 24C all week and night temps of 17C!!! Could have run for longer but they were ready!


You need some gloves girl !  Looks very sticky and sweet.


Jozikins said:


> There are two different "OG Funk"'s, as it is so often described; lemon/fuel funk, and a wet earth/musk funk, this leans much heavier on the lemon/fuel funk side, with an obvious purp smell. I have yet to try it yet, she is in the drying room still. By the by, while dealing with a very heavy amount of volume this OD season I had found an excellent way to get the maximum amount of buds drying in a small space, while keeping the dry time very slow to get your best flavor. I'll try to remember to take and post pics of that later, I wouldn't recommend it to people with mold problems though, the drying process that is. The Phantom Cookies didn't have any mold issues at all, nothing I had outdoor or indoor did this season, I was really lucky. And by really lucky I mean I used Eagle 20, lol, that shit is fucking amazing but has to be used very early on if you want it to work it's way out of your plant before crop.


 Jozi, Is the lemon funk make up of the new OG error created by swerve and a few others the newer Og's ? I've read that the true Og's or original old school was more of the Earthy berry funk ? Man, we gonna have some great stuff to run this year. I hear tales of the LA Con cut FM has is to be real, He all so gives me a good report on my Menege trois being good and with the likes of G13 in it, It smells like the earthy OG and a slight lemon tang to taste. I have some good beans to crack. Have some Og seeds, a diesel fem seed and some Dynasty and Bodhi gear to get to. Hey would you be interested in some high CBD strain from Bodhi not on the market ? It's a Harliquin cross. Pure CBD's not for me. Man I need more flower rooms to get thru all the stuff I wanna run. lol . Man the morning smells coming in thru my open patio door are strong and stinky. lol Everything left will come down Halloween weekend except for the scrog maybe.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

I met this dude off here moonshine he has this OG kush thats BOMB and it hits 2lb per light. 8 weeker. definitly wanna try that out.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2013)

You guys in Cali are lucky AF to have access to all these killer genetics. It sux hunkering down for two weeks, shitting your drawers in a state who's police would spend $50K to bust a dime bag, waiting on a bean delivery from Attitude, who I hear is getting confiscated through customs right and left lately. I had all fem seeds this year, thus zero pollen to use to make seeds, other than a Mexican bag seed of unknown genetics that goes til December, lol. No thanks. I guess I'll order some regular stock and start my own mini seed program. Maybe Mohican has a tip or two? 

One thing is I'm damn close to our newest med state, Illinois, which might help eventually.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 18, 2013)

I sit here daily and marvel at the skill, professionalism and damn hard work that is put into your gardens. The results are astonishing and worthy of every bit of praise that I can muster, the education I've received was top notch and given with a gentle hand, encouragement is the credo. 
So to all, thank you.


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 18, 2013)

There's nothing better than a girl with sticky fingers


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thought I'd update my Mexican. Weather forecast is flirting with frost next Wed/Thur, with another cold shot after that, around Halloween. It looks like I'll be covering with a sheet at night for at least 2-3 more weeks and possibly more, cause I have no idea.



She's the wooliest damn plant I have ever had! There are a lot of frosty stigmas in there somewhere, I promise, lol.


----------



## RainyMorning (Oct 18, 2013)

Anyone got any off the beaten path netflix recomendations?


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 18, 2013)

'Jiro dreams of sushi' or 'The Intouchables' are both great foreign films.


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 18, 2013)

Had to wake up at 3am to change the propane tank for the dual burners pointed at the side garden. It was snowing and I knocked about an inch off my tarp covering the side garden. At 9am now it's sunny out but still 32' so I'll be running the burners til it hits 40'. Suppose to get a few days nice weather which is all I'll need for one more good flushing! Meanwhile my greenhouse it staying toasty at 45'.

Hope everyone is weathering the snow alright, stay warm Joedank! Good work Jozikins smart move pulling those beautiful GSC's inside before the snow! They look amazing!


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ya TWS ill definitely get a smoke report up some time


----------



## z0n3r (Oct 18, 2013)

Are these buds looking ready to you guys? They are about week 7-8 of flowering. I'm thinking of giving them one more week.


peace!


----------



## Lemon king (Oct 18, 2013)

z0n3r said:


> Are these buds looking ready to you guys? They are about week 7-8 of flowering. I'm thinking of giving them one more week.
> 
> View attachment 2863096View attachment 2863097View attachment 2863098
> peace!



naw mate 2 months at least i see you have used the "chopping your buds off will make them grow better" technique.....good luck squire....

jozikins looking good mate!!!


----------



## TMG Genetics (Oct 18, 2013)

Cheese Krush


----------



## z0n3r (Oct 18, 2013)

Lemon king said:


> naw mate 2 months at least i see you have used the "chopping your buds off will make them grow better" technique.....good luck squire....
> 
> jozikins looking good mate!!!


I see what you did there and i'm laughing my pants off. I really didn't notice what i wrote. i'm high... this was just a sample. Unfortunately i'm at 47.5 degrees Northern lattitude and the weather will only allow 2 more weeks of acceptable weather 17C(62F)Day- 6C(42F) Night. After that it's a downhill slope. Maybe no frost but no good temps either 10C(50F) Day - 3C(37F)Night. plus the wind broke the main stem on the plant at the base... preety bad damage but hanging in there... but i guess it really halted the flowering.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 18, 2013)

z0n3r said:


> Are these buds looking ready to you guys? They are about week 7-8 of flowering. I'm thinking of giving them one more week.
> 
> View attachment 2863096View attachment 2863097View attachment 2863098
> peace!


What do your trichomes say...have you monitored them?.


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 18, 2013)

My jack h clone is such a sexy purple. And its a strain trait not just the cold because its in the bud. Looks awesome and smells fruity
Excited for this one. Must be like 50% sativa cuz its taking forever. One of the top colas had a molf spot so I cut it that's why it looks a tad mangled

Also added a shot of Georgina my favorite. Almost done. Just gave her a nice trimmimg


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 18, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> There are two different "OG Funk"'s, as it is so often described; lemon/fuel funk, and a wet earth/musk funk, this leans much heavier on the lemon/fuel funk side, with an obvious purp smell. I have yet to try it yet, she is in the drying room still. By the by, while dealing with a very heavy amount of volume this OD season I had found an excellent way to get the maximum amount of buds drying in a small space, while keeping the dry time very slow to get your best flavor. I'll try to remember to take and post pics of that later, I wouldn't recommend it to people with mold problems though, the drying process that is. The Phantom Cookies didn't have any mold issues at all, nothing I had outdoor or indoor did this season, I was really lucky. And by really lucky I mean I used Eagle 20, lol, that shit is fucking amazing but has to be used very early on if you want it to work it's way out of your plant before crop.


Man!! I got mine into jars and can't stay away from mine Starts with a earthy taste followed by a strawberry/ grape after.


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 18, 2013)

im thinking 24 more jars and im set! I shuld have a few pounds of weak shit to make a concentrate any ideas on what i should make?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2863324im thinking 24 more jars and im set! I shuld have a few pounds of weak shit to make a concentrate any ideas on what i should make?


sum butt cream


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

or sum lotion to beat the meat with.. gotta stay organic


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 18, 2013)

Are you drunk already Sticky???


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 18, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 2863324im thinking 24 more jars and im set! I shuld have a few pounds of weak shit to make a concentrate any ideas on what i should make?


I would make some ganja butter and bubble hash. Not lotion or butt cream (sorry MrSticky LOL)


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I would make some ganja butter and bubble hash. Not lotion or butt cream (sorry MrSticky LOL)


butt cream my ninja


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 18, 2013)

I just came up with an idea! how about ganja lubricant, girl u ready to get high while I fuck ya? ooooo yeaaaaaaaa it would be a hit she gets high while I slide my dick uppppp in it hahahaha


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2013)

Get you some dry ice & make kief........simple & quick.......


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

some anal lube with 25 percent thc lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

my fucking dog is racking up vet bills thought he had parvo but hes just depressed now i have to cook him chicken and rice and low fat cottage cheese lol imagine that


----------



## doublejj (Oct 18, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> my fucking dog is racking up vet bills thought he had parvo but hes just depressed now i have to cook him chicken and rice and low fat cottage cheese lol imagine that


Much good thoughts & prayers for your dog my brother........dogs are good people..........I have done the same.......


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 18, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> my fucking dog is racking up vet bills thought he had parvo but hes just depressed now i have to cook him chicken and rice and low fat cottage cheese lol imagine that


I have a Diabetic blind one I shoot her 2 times a day just so she can be a Diva...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 18, 2013)

Its amazing how Dogs and other pets live so much better than me!


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 18, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> my fucking dog is racking up vet bills thought he had parvo but hes just depressed now i have to cook him chicken and rice and low fat cottage cheese lol imagine that


Your dogs are cool as shit tho man, If I didn't have 6 already I would want one of those.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Your dogs are cool as shit tho man, If I didn't have 6 already I would want one of those.


they got out and the pound picked one up the 3,000 dollar tri colored one is still missing think someone has him. put a reward poster for 300 no one has called think i need to up it to 600 if im even thinking about getting him back


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;o6nC6R42Qxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6nC6R42Qxk[/video]


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-hk6gnoxqY


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

sorry that video is just how im feeling today.. garden boss you can undestand how i could be feeling like that video


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

im about to have garden boos siging this shit while hes trimming lol


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;TZXtrTTsEzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZXtrTTsEzs[/video]


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;OSwi-PkbSIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSwi-PkbSIo[/video]


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;fdlF7WwJvgU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdlF7WwJvgU[/video]


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 18, 2013)

^^^^^^true story happened this yr to mendo dope


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm about to go chop some stuff tomorrow, its a little premature, but it's getting super cold, 40 at night with wind, 60s during the day, with wind.... Scared I will lose my crop to mother nature!! In other news, the Cardinals are destroying LA today 9-0 right now. world series bound... I might see if I can't get a ticket, now that I have a way to make money!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 18, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> ^^^^^^true story happened this yr to mendo dope


Thats fucked up!!! Someone was hating on them!

Peace and be safe out there peeps, the moon is bright!!!

FM


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSwi-PkbSIo lol that dude is dope


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> sum butt cream


 Spoken like a true Hemroidal fighting champ. LOL


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 19, 2013)

*Got a lil spare time to go deer hunting this morning.

Gonna be first time at this new spot we shall see how it turns out!*


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;NdApyFlf6DU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdApyFlf6DU[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;G3RP5M7f7ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3RP5M7f7ig[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh yea Toka , Dry ice me some down here and I'll test it for ya. LOl


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 19, 2013)

thanks biscuit kid for introducing me to Lil dicky. Not only is he a fucking beast on the MIC but that bitch hes got in all his videos is FUCKING BADDD lol
took me a while to find her name so let me save u guys time. melissa marie lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 19, 2013)

Why did you give your plant a transvestite's name ?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 19, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> thanks biscuit kid for introducing me to Lil dicky. Not only is he a fucking beast on the MIC but that bitch hes got in all his videos is FUCKING BADDD lol
> took me a while to find her name so let me save u guys time. melissa marie lol


yeah for real sum bad ass shit hella funny


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 19, 2013)

I got some dirty hippies trimming my shit my buddy sent them my way a few weeks back, but the thing I cant understand I give them a chance time n time again n nbody will take a shower wtf Is up with that? smells like dirty hippies n ripe body odor sweeeeeeeeeet whyyyyyyyyyyyyy whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lol


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 19, 2013)

Last bud off a bagseed I had forgotten about being offered up to Helios.. Thanks for the season!


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 19, 2013)

hopefully Mija can take some pics if she comes over today, I harvested some of my crop, gonna leave the rest up, but I am scared of this 33 F night temps I am about to get all next week. my Wild Thai is nowhere close to finishing right now, I think I have 7 red hairs on 4 plants


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2013)

Caught a moth in the act of laying eggs in my buds tonight...does it never end? 

Picked some eggs and sprayed the BT. I'll be a happy man when I can cut everything down this year.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 19, 2013)

kiefmoon good lookin on that OG tastiest shit ever. I dont even like smoking weed and i find myself smoking that og everyday


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 19, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> I got some dirty hippies trimming my shit my buddy sent them my way a few weeks back, but the thing I cant understand I give them a chance time n time again n nbody will take a shower wtf Is up with that? smells like dirty hippies n ripe body odor sweeeeeeeeeet whyyyyyyyyyyyyy whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy lol


You should start a drum circle and then blast them with the garden hose and dawn dish soap em. Hit those stinky SOB's with a scrub brush, rinse then Febreeze shower... I fucking hate hippy stink LOL.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Caught a moth in the act of laying eggs in my buds tonight...does it never end?
> 
> Picked some eggs and sprayed the BT. I'll be a happy man when I can cut everything down this year.


Good thing I decided to take my flashlight and do an egg hunt...found a budworm that had barely done any damage, kicked him ass to the curb. Just gotta maintain for a few more weeks...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 20, 2013)

mikek420 said:


> hopefully Mija can take some pics if she comes over today, I harvested some of my crop, gonna leave the rest up, but I am scared of this 33 F night temps I am about to get all next week. my Wild Thai is nowhere close to finishing right now, I think I have 7 red hairs on 4 plants


My girls have been in the low 30s high 20s at night for over a week, their fine cause I got them protected.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Good thing I decided to take my flashlight and do an egg hunt...found a budworm that had barely done any damage, kicked him ass to the curb. Just gotta maintain for a few more weeks...


I get the joy of feeding any worms I find, to my chickens!.......fitting end to the little bastards!.......


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 20, 2013)

Bogglegum dudes, some serious dope. But it doesn't make you dopey, it makes you a genius lol. But seriously, it's some excellent smoke with some amazing pain relieving qualities.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2013)

I love's me some of that "Genius" weed! lol!....that's where carport greenhouses come from


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

One of the many aspects that I'm jealous of, the variety that's available to you guys...maybe I should get out more lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> One of the many aspects that I'm jealous of, the variety that's available to you guys...maybe I should get out more lol


Come to the BBQ..............


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 20, 2013)

YEA and I'll share a bowl with ya.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Come to the BBQ..............


The invite alone is amazing, if given half a chance to meet up with you guys it would set my year on fire, but I am unable to make it that far with the funds available to me at the moment, thanks doublejj it means a lot.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> The invite alone is amazing, if given half a chance to meet up with you guys it would set my year on fire, but I am unable to make it that far with the funds available to me at the moment, thanks doublejj it means a lot.


Are u in SoCal?


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Are u in SoCal?


Nah I'm a Canadian boy just south of Toronto


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Nah I'm a Canadian boy just south of Toronto


Are you a Leafs fan? I am a big hockey fan!


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Are you a Leafs fan? I am a big hockey fan!


Saturday night was hockey night and we bleed blue, we all played hockey and have the scars and dentures to prove it lol.
I'm a home town supporter but being stuck between T.O and Buffalo we're not getting a team anytime soon


----------



## kstub (Oct 20, 2013)

This is my 2nd grow, last plant to be harvested (Deadhead OG) - I'm loving the purple - @ night it's been in the high 20's & low 30's. I got scared & pulled early last year, so this is new to me & super cool! Does anyone know if the color will stay thru the cure? Just growing for my own personal stash Any comments would be appreciated, thx in advance! PS - prob a stupid question, but how do you "give rep" to people w/ great info? I'd love to help out everyone who's been posting such good stuff! Wish I would have found this site last year 


probably View attachment 2865333View attachment 2865334View attachment 2865335View attachment 2865336View attachment 2865337View attachment 2865338


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2013)

kstub said:


> This is my 2nd grow, last plant to be harvested (Deadhead OG) - I'm loving the purple - @ night it's been in the high 20's & low 30's. I got scared & pulled early last year, so this is new to me & super cool! Does anyone know if the color will stay thru the cure? Just growing for my own personal stash Any comments would be appreciated, thx in advance! PS - prob a stupid question, but how do you "give rep" to people w/ great info? I'd love to help out everyone who's been posting such good stuff! Wish I would have found this site last year
> 
> 
> probably View attachment 2865333View attachment 2865334View attachment 2865335View attachment 2865336View attachment 2865337View attachment 2865338


do you see that little star symbol below each post?....click it...


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 20, 2013)

View attachment 2865389drying area at the moment
View attachment 2865390pandora


----------



## kstub (Oct 20, 2013)

Do you cover the sides @ night w/ anything, or just leave it open? Damn, marijuana is tough - they don't call it "weed" for nothin'!!! Everthing else in my yard is all frozen & ugly & dead - but the girls just keep on going.... LOVING IT!!!


----------



## kstub (Oct 20, 2013)

Soory, asking DirtSurfr re this post:My girls have been in the low 30s high 20s at night for over a week, their fine cause I got them protected.
 sorry, still trying to figure out how this site worx, thx for patience


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 20, 2013)

got this shit trimmed yesterday, Mija stopped by for like 2 seconds, and ended up staying for about 20 minutes looking at my goodies, and my hash oil, and the trimmings and yeah, totally forgot to take pictures. I'm pretty sure she was late getting her friend to go Salsa dancing... I spent ALL night trimming, and I STILL had 8 branches of the Molokai kush left in the morning, I was going pretty slow though since I had to walk home with my stuff stuffed inside my coat (my bike got a flat tire right after arriving at my spot, 20 mile walk...) I will have to post some of the dry stuff when it finishes, I've got them hanging in a shoe box in my room, covered with a towel, covered with like 2 blankets and my room smells like someone ran over a skunk. GOOD LORD I will have to do something about that... I only cut about 1/10th my crop, hopefully it grows bigger in the few weeks that are left. I haven't touched a single bud on the wild thai, or blue thai, they are getting big, but still lots of white pistils


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 20, 2013)

10 pound stack... It's actually 13 now but I didn't take a pic today


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Garden Boss again.*


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2013)

I still haven't even started trimming


----------



## doublejj (Oct 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Garden Boss again.*


Yeah, me too! lol


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 20, 2013)

heres my little pot plant,day# ,,hell i dont even know anymore,,,12 or 13 week in flower,,anyway its getting pretty cool,30s 40s at night,but she still mostly cloudy tri 

View attachment 2865732View attachment 2865733View attachment 2865736View attachment 2865737View attachment 2865740View attachment 2865742View attachment 2865743


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 20, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> 10 pound stack... It's actually 13 now but I didn't take a pic today  View attachment 2865701


Fuck yeah, congrats bro, the end is near! Keep up the great work. I know you will be very relieved when the last plant is down!

Peace +REP
FM

@mojo, the only hockey I play is on Xbox. lol I was a small fry and couldnt skate if my life depended on it. My high school had a hockey team and I always wanted to play but never made the team cause I was too small. All I played was street hockey!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 20, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fuck yeah, congrats bro, the end is near! Keep up the great work. I know you will be very relieved when the last plant is down!
> 
> Peace +REP
> FM
> ...


 coo little chunk. sum extra change and smoke. sweeet


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Garden Boss again.*





doublejj said:


> Yeah, me too! lol


Hell yeah, same here, lol.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 20, 2013)

As screwed up and out of the norm this season's weather was in the Bluegrass, the soil was still kind to me. Blessed again!! Fruits of the harvest:


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 20, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> As screwed up and out of the norm this season's weather was in the Bluegrass, the soil was still kind to me. Blessed again!! Fruits of the harvest:
> 
> View attachment 2865766


now if got a room like that,but none of them bud filled jars yet,hopefull next year


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 20, 2013)

JoObJoOb said:


> now if got a room like that,but none of them bud filled jars yet,hopefull next year


What up Tennessee?!! Nashville was featured on Natgeo's Drugs Inc. tonight and the main topic was how TN was #2 in outdoor marijuana production. Never would have figured that.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 20, 2013)

ok.. time for me to bust out the 600 dollar cannon and take a bad ass pic of my indoor.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 20, 2013)

I got some dank for you too next time i come up garden boss. og kush and my romulan


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 20, 2013)

please inbox me where that bbq is at also where its at I hella wanna go check it out. maybe ill come up on another strain. bad ass


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 20, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I got some dank for you too next time i come up garden boss. og kush and my romulan


Hell yeah man, bring some Vacuum seal bag rolls, Everywhere around here has been sold out for over a month.... Ill pay you back plus 20 LOL


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 20, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Hell yeah man, bring some Vacuum seal bag rolls, Everywhere around here has been sold out for over a month.... Ill pay you back plus 20 LOL


fuck thoses bags ima GEE just turkey bag that shit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 20, 2013)

if you want some bags tho ill bring you sum


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 20, 2013)

now a 15 pound stack... of the best smoke I have ever grown


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2013)

Mojo, for some reason I thought you were from across the pond. At least our borders touch, looks like your driving to the BBQ. lol


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> @mojo, the only hockey I play is on Xbox. lol I was a small fry and couldnt skate if my life depended on it. My high school had a hockey team and I always wanted to play but never made the team cause I was too small. *All I played was street hockey*!


We had organized all the kids in the neighbourhood and had enough for 6 teams of 5 lol. We even had some kids dad set up lights and grab old nets from the local arena, street hockey ruled our hood...CAR!
GAME ON!!!!
[video=youtube_share;HpkecYVRt_E]http://youtu.be/HpkecYVRt_E[/video]


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 20, 2013)

TWS said:


> Mojo, for some reason I thought you were from across the pond. At least our borders touch, looks like your driving to the BBQ. lol


I also thought he was UK... IDK why LOL


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

Trust me guys if I could hop on my bike and be there in time, I'd be gone, now I'm a good rider but not that good...my bike





Not this one but close


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2013)

Jozi,his roommate and myself shot 500 shells of trap today up in the mountains. Very nice T-shirt weather with awesome fall colors. It's been a long time since I have been up there. I had tons of fun . 17 out of 25 was my best today. The 5th station kills me. lol


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Trust me guys if I could hop on my bike and be there in time, I'd be gone, now I'm a good rider but not that good...my bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greyhound is cheap man, pay for your trip down and do some trim work for a ticket home


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2013)

You have a month and 3 weeks if you start now . Plenty of time. You go do like a documentary and fund raiser thing and we'll see ya there . I get the list of Hostiles together for you to rest at . lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2013)

Bus is a good idea, train too.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Trust me guys if I could hop on my bike and be there in time, I'd be gone, now I'm a good rider but not that good...my bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of bike is that?

I've got a Gary Fisher Paragon 29er that I'm currently neglecting...lots of nice foothills around here that I like to ride when I'm not being a lazy, fat SOB.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 20, 2013)

@FMILY [video=youtube_share;4akQafzQ9AY]http://youtu.be/4akQafzQ9AY[/video]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 20, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> What kind of bike is that?
> 
> I've got a Gary Fisher Paragon 29er that I'm currently neglecting...lots of nice foothills around here that I like to ride when I'm not being a lazy, fat SOB.


Not sure the name it's the only image that's close enough to my no name, my friend is holding on to my Cannondale frame, just don't have the extra cash to fix it. I used to ride only street style bikes but I'm so rough on them I needed to beef up my frame. One of the reasons I smoke and grow now, is to help with the pain from when I broke my neck while riding, the impact was so intense it made a pretzel out of the frame...oh yeah smacked head on into a parked Ford 150 doing about 35km/hr


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;DC12Ty95x1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC12Ty95x1g[/video]


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 20, 2013)

TWS said:


> [video=youtube;DC12Ty95x1g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC12Ty95x1g[/video]


Sweet, much better than the OG version... LOL


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Not sure the name it's the only image that's close enough to my no name, my friend is holding on to my Cannondale frame, just don't have the extra cash to fix it. I used to ride only street style bikes but I'm so rough on them I needed to beef up my frame. One of the reasons I smoke and grow now, is to help with the pain from when I broke my neck while riding, the impact was so intense it made a pretzel out of the frame...oh yeah smacked head on into a parked Ford 150 doing about 35km/hr


Damn, that's pretty intense...be careful.


----------



## TWS (Oct 20, 2013)

26g dry ice kief .


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Jozi,his roommate and myself shot 500 shells of trap today up in the mountains. Very nice T-shirt weather with awesome fall colors. It's been a long time since I have been up there. I had tons of fun . 17 out of 25 was my best today. The 5th station kills me. lol


 that was a lot of fun dude, and I wasn't more than 5 minutes late for work, lol. my shoulder is fucking killing me, how's yours?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's a crummy night shot I snapped with my phone of my big Super Lemon Haze. She's finally, within the past couple weeks, starting to resemble a flowering plant. For weeks it was nothing much, and then she just started stacking up. Still probably not going to be big colas, but the side branching is crazy, and I think she'll yield pretty decent.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 21, 2013)

Today I start BLASTING! Its going to take some time to do all of this but I plan to have some serious crumble! 

View attachment 2866303

Peace
FM


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 21, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> One of the many aspects that I'm jealous of, the variety that's available to you guys...maybe I should get out more lol


Harborside Heath in Oakland is phenomenal, every certified patient should visit at least once to experience what is Harborside Health. It's pretty much the Costco of dispensaries, some have compared it to Disneyland ( the line for that matter ), but once you get to the counter, it's well worth the wait. Unparalleled professionalism and knowledge, my experience was excellent from the security greeting to my departure.


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 21, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> Harborside Heath in Oakland is phenomenal, every certified patient should visit at least once to experience what is Harborside Health. It's pretty much the Costco of dispensaries, some have compared it to Disneyland ( the line for that matter ), but once you get to the counter, it's well worth the wait. Unparalleled professionalism and knowledge, my experience was excellent from the security greeting to my departure.


Weed wars agrees with u lol


----------



## biscuitkid (Oct 21, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> now a 15 pound stack... of the best smoke I have ever grown


 Nice Stack  got almost a whole room done, trimmers hittin on that dj short blueberry at the moment got like 6 trash cans full for them to work, huckleberry kush almost done last trash can, so far HK had four girls, one was taken early on she did 2.5, the 3 left got 6 on deck from just the 3 n had two trash cans more of her....shes a beast! heavy hoe!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Today I start BLASTING! Its going to take some time to do all of this but I plan to have some serious crumble!
> 
> View attachment 2866303
> 
> ...


damn bet thats going to be bomb


----------



## kstub (Oct 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Today I start BLASTING! Its going to take some time to do all of this but I plan to have some serious crumble!
> 
> View attachment 2866303
> 
> ...


I love that pile of pot - it makes me smile!!! May I ask what blasting is w/o sounding too stoopid? I've tried searching for the answer, but after 20min, I give up and am just asking lol


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2013)

kstub said:


> I love that pile of pot - it makes me smile!!! May I ask what blasting is w/o sounding too stoopid? I've tried searching for the answer, but after 20min, I give up and am just asking lol


He's talking about BHO, Butane Honey Oil, that's a case of 5X Butane.......F.M. makes "crumble"......


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 21, 2013)

doublejj said:


> He's talking about BHO, Butane Honey Oil, that's a case of 5X Butane.......F.M. makes "crumble"......


 Truth........


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 21, 2013)

So I planted 4 beans yesterday morning. Gotta keep it going on


----------



## TWS (Oct 21, 2013)

I threw some 2 footers out the other day.


----------



## TWS (Oct 21, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> that was a lot of fun dude, and I wasn't more than 5 minutes late for work, lol. my shoulder is fucking killing me, how's yours?


 Cool, I noticed when you left it wasn't that bad. My shoulder is fine , it grows on ya. lol. I was so tired yesterday at your house. I was gonna hang for a few but didn't even drink my beer. was falling a sleep, coulda been that Gogi crumble doob too.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Cool, I noticed when you left it wasn't that bad. My shoulder is fine , it grows on ya. lol. I was so tired yesterday at your house. I was gonna hang for a few but didn't even drink my beer. was falling a sleep, coulda been that Gogi crumble doob too.


It's too bad we don't have more time for the BBQ, out near Camp Far West is a great shooting club called Coon Ck. They have a big trap range and a really cool walk thru sporting clay course, that's hella fun. You play it like a golf course, kick ass fun......everything in the bottom of this picture, below the creek, is the walk thru sporting clay course, 100 shells to play a round........................................................................http://cooncreektrap.com/about.html................


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Cool, I noticed when you left it wasn't that bad. My shoulder is fine , it grows on ya. lol. I was so tired yesterday at your house. I was gonna hang for a few but didn't even drink my beer. was falling a sleep, coulda been that Gogi crumble doob too.


Yeah man, if it wasn't for a few extra energy drinks I would have been done for at work. That goji crumble was fucking tits though!


doublejj said:


> It's too bad we don't have more time for the BBQ, out near Camp Far West is a great shooting club called Coon Ck. They have a big trap range and a really cool walk thru sporting clay course, that's hella fun. You play it like a golf course, kick ass fun......everything in the bottom of this picture, below the creek, is the walk thru sporting clay course, 100 shells to play a round........................................................................http://cooncreektrap.com/about.html................


Think this might have to be done, post-bbq


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 22, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Today I start BLASTING! Its going to take some time to do all of this but I plan to have some serious crumble!
> 
> View attachment 2866303
> 
> ...


How much butane would you need to run all of that?


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 22, 2013)

Suga booga! Vortex 


The sticky level is cray on this shit. I've only trimmed a little over a 1/4 oz and its already hard to keep trimming, definitely need some latex.


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 22, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> As screwed up and out of the norm this season's weather was in the Bluegrass, the soil was still kind to me. Blessed again!! Fruits of the harvest:
> 
> View attachment 2865766


Ready for Winter. Beautiful sight to behold.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 22, 2013)

So, I'm loosing a plant some kind of rot. Both fan leaves and buds are coming off easily and have withered. 
Oh well.


----------



## ULEN (Oct 22, 2013)

Late flower inquiry for master growers. Two ladies need about 3-4 weeks left and temps are dipping below 45 in about 8 days. They are set in an open green house and a 1K HPS is in the works. 

At what temp should I panick and would forcing the 1k on them assist or am I SOL?


----------



## Mohican (Oct 22, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan  I am trying something similar.


----------



## TWS (Oct 22, 2013)

@ Double JJ, That's a sweet looking complex . If I stay a week I'll shoot with ya.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2013)

Bring your gun!.....check out the link to their wedsite, they shoot HUGE trap tournaments there, they have a campground & I've seen it packed with rv's from all over the country. It's know as a trap club, but the sporting clays is way more fun.......I'll see if I can find some videos.....


----------



## TWS (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you have to be a member ? I have never shot the sporting clays, I would like to.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2013)

No membership. $35 for 100 clays. Tues, Thurs, Sat, Sun.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 22, 2013)

14.1 miles from Camp Far West........Cooncreektrap.......


----------



## Brotherdoses (Oct 22, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> 10 pound stack... It's actually 13 now but I didn't take a pic today  View attachment 2865701



Something like this...... I think.


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Garden Boss again.



*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 22, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/570843-flowamastas-methodology-how-grow-monster.html


----------



## 757growin (Oct 23, 2013)

Last bbq genetics from tws. It was a cross I named black tooth


Thanks there tdub. Got a nug for ya at the bbq


----------



## getawaymountain (Oct 23, 2013)

757growin said:


> Last bbq genetics from tws. It was a cross I named black tooth
> View attachment 2868085
> View attachment 2868086
> Thanks there tdub. Got a nug for ya at the bbq


really nice looking bud there


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 23, 2013)

heres a little indoor sunshine daydream from bodhi aka DA BOSS lol. really loving this strain from the get go..


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 23, 2013)

Yesterday morning I was wondering why the heck I'm already high as fuck at 10am, then realized trimming without gloves is probably not the best thing to do at the beginning of the day..


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 23, 2013)

I hate cable company


----------



## kstub (Oct 23, 2013)

doublejj said:


> He's talking about BHO, Butane Honey Oil, that's a case of 5X Butane.......F.M. makes "crumble"......


Thx much, JJ - I appreciate the info! Now I just have to go try & figure out what "crumble" is, lol! I'm a bit naive as I'm sure you can all tell  I'll have to save that search for another day tho, Deadhead is calling me, and 1 weather report said it's going down to 9 degrees on Monday night - FUCK!!! 9???? FUCK!!! Not enough umbrellas or Snuggle Safes in the world for that shit!!! I'll be trimming & working until further notice...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

Man I been really sick since Sunday. I got hit with the flu bug or something. Burning up with fever and not able to hold any solid food down. I feel a little better but still not 100%. I still havent even blasted any of my bud. One of my friends has a 3ft extraction tube that holds a little over a half of pound. I put my foot in the pic for size referrence, we did a run with his material and it was crazy using the 3ft tube. It took 14 cans to purge and was a mother trying to get the product out when done. lol Tomorrow if I feel better, I will be starting my project. Some one asked how many can will I need, well I am not sure yet but I do have 96 cans standing by for blasting.




Peace
FM


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Oct 23, 2013)

insert homer mouth drooling picture here...

wow


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Man I been really sick since Sunday. I got hit with the flu bug or something. Burning up with fever and not able to hold any solid food down. I feel a little better but still not 100%. I still havent even blasted any of my bud. One of my friends has a 3ft extraction tube that holds a little over a half of pound. I put my foot in the pic for size referrence, we did a run with his material and it was crazy using the 3ft tube. It took 14 cans to purge and was a mother trying to get the product out when done. lol Tomorrow if I feel better, I will be starting my project. Some one asked how many can will I need, well I am not sure yet but I do have 96 cans standing by for blasting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868440View attachment 2868438View attachment 2868439
> ...


looks like some bomb ass peenut brittle


----------



## TWS (Oct 23, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> heres a little indoor sunshine daydream from bodhi aka DA BOSS lol. really loving this strain from the get go..


 sweet, don't lose that there is no more .


----------



## TWS (Oct 23, 2013)

757growin said:


> Last bbq genetics from tws. It was a cross I named black tooth
> View attachment 2868085
> View attachment 2868086
> Thanks there tdub. Got a nug for ya at the bbq


 your welcome . That's a montrebel sweet tooth X Bodhi's Sunshine day dream. Looks marvelous !


----------



## TWS (Oct 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Man I been really sick since Sunday. I got hit with the flu bug or something. Burning up with fever and not able to hold any solid food down. I feel a little better but still not 100%. I still havent even blasted any of my bud. One of my friends has a 3ft extraction tube that holds a little over a half of pound. I put my foot in the pic for size referrence, we did a run with his material and it was crazy using the 3ft tube. It took 14 cans to purge and was a mother trying to get the product out when done. lol Tomorrow if I feel better, I will be starting my project. Some one asked how many can will I need, well I am not sure yet but I do have 96 cans standing by for blasting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868440View attachment 2868438View attachment 2868439
> ...


You guy's pillage that tube from a pornstar ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 23, 2013)

" Lots o Luv " in this thread. 19436 likes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

Good peeps always get good love and good karma!

Peace
FM


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> " Lots o Luv " in this thread. 19436 likes.


Let's just keep thread going, I have a Drizella clone that was started outdoors...only a grasshopper topped it prematurely back in August. It's in a 5 gal, just flipped her 2 days ago after bringing inside.

Does it still count as outdoor?.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 23, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Man I been really sick since Sunday. I got hit with the flu bug or something. Burning up with fever and not able to hold any solid food down. I feel a little better but still not 100%. I still havent even blasted any of my bud. One of my friends has a 3ft extraction tube that holds a little over a half of pound. I put my foot in the pic for size referrence, we did a run with his material and it was crazy using the 3ft tube. It took 14 cans to purge and was a mother trying to get the product out when done. lol Tomorrow if I feel better, I will be starting my project. Some one asked how many can will I need, well I am not sure yet but I do have 96 cans standing by for blasting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868440View attachment 2868438View attachment 2868439
> ...


Christmas in October!

Awesome work!!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh man, seems like it's gonna be a rainy November down here. That sure makes a dent on the new girls schedule


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 23, 2013)

Blackberry kush:






White widow:


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Let's just keep thread going, I have a Drizella clone that was started outdoors...only a grasshopper topped it prematurely back in August. It's in a 5 gal, just flipped her 2 days ago after bringing inside.
> 
> Does it still count as outdoor?.


Yeah, I've got a Mexican sativa of unknown origin in the ground as we speak. I've got 28-30 degree temps next couple of nights, but I'll cover her and then have another 7 days of upper 40s to near 50 for lows. She's gonna need it, cause I've been saying 2-3 more weeks for 2-3 weeks and her flowers/pistils look exactly like they did a month ago, except larger. I'll post some update pics tomorrow.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 24, 2013)

28* this am so I'm bringing them in this weekend (in jars)...


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 24, 2013)

.................


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Harvest went well, another successful outdoor season. TGA super soil is the shit! I gave these plants nothing but plain water and an occasional compost tea. 100% Organic, I'll never grow another way.

Mainlined Gage Green Royal Flush (Chem OG x Joseph OG)
















ET Extracts turned my trim into gold











Lots more to show but not enough time to post, more updates coming soon.

-Bud


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Been beyond busy lately with trimming and family life so I have a few pics to show of harvest. I'm still not done with 1 plant still a month to go and a few ounces left on one plant to pull. Ugggggg. Enjoy.

This was just the cheese harvest, anded up with about 1.5lbs and I'll be about the same off the amnesia when I'm done.


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 24, 2013)

Note to self: Don't smoke a bowl of Amnesia with cheese hash before trimming... I'm vibrating like a dildo on high.... Think I'll take a break and try to finish trimming when my hands calm down. lol Great high.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 24, 2013)

A few more of the lovely Latina babe from this morning's trip to remove the sheet I put over her last night. The cold temps have turned her calyxes a pale purple, almost blue color in just 48 hrs! Also, that bush is woolier than a 70s porn star (just how I like my women, btw, but not my bud)! Maybe the highest leaf to calyx ratio I've ever seen.


----------



## ULEN (Oct 24, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, I've got a Mexican sativa of unknown origin in the ground as we speak. I've got 28-30 degree temps next couple of nights, but I'll cover her and then have another 7 days of upper 40s to near 50 for lows. She's gonna need it, cause I've been saying 2-3 more weeks for 2-3 weeks and her flowers/pistils look exactly like they did a month ago, except larger. I'll post some update pics tomorrow.


What do you use to cover your lady? I have cold night temps coming in less than a week with 2 girls to cover.


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 24, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Man I been really sick since Sunday. I got hit with the flu bug or something. Burning up with fever and not able to hold any solid food down. I feel a little better but still not 100%. I still havent even blasted any of my bud. One of my friends has a 3ft extraction tube that holds a little over a half of pound. I put my foot in the pic for size referrence, we did a run with his material and it was crazy using the 3ft tube. It took 14 cans to purge and was a mother trying to get the product out when done. lol Tomorrow if I feel better, I will be starting my project. Some one asked how many can will I need, well I am not sure yet but I do have 96 cans standing by for blasting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868440View attachment 2868438View attachment 2868439
> ...


So sick bro, Only a Boss Purges half lb's @ a time lol i harvested my first 2 plants out of about 8 and the total
was about 8-9 oz's. it must be good to be you right now.

Shit Garden Boss could take like a 10ft long by 1 ft wide pipe and fill that bitch up. make like a lb of bho lol

cant wait to have a monster set up.

hey fmily with your bho plant how long did it veg? cuz it was huge right? ended up doing like 2.5-3lbs?
did you mainline? and did you double veg in greenhouse?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 24, 2013)

So this is fucking happening, leaves are drying out. Rain has been hitting her hard, had to endure a week of drought and then some more storms. I'm thinking most of the soil has to be root by now, overall started to pale, so I guess there's not much nutes left in that soil. Applied some flower fert, cause it's very gentle with the plants. Buds are not looking bad and do not fall off, but the fan leaves keep on drying out. Haven't had this issue before.


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 24, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Man I been really sick since Sunday. I got hit with the flu bug or something. Burning up with fever and not able to hold any solid food down. I feel a little better but still not 100%. I still havent even blasted any of my bud. One of my friends has a 3ft extraction tube that holds a little over a half of pound. I put my foot in the pic for size referrence, we did a run with his material and it was crazy using the 3ft tube. It took 14 cans to purge and was a mother trying to get the product out when done. lol Tomorrow if I feel better, I will be starting my project. Some one asked how many can will I need, well I am not sure yet but I do have 96 cans standing by for blasting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868440View attachment 2868438View attachment 2868439
> ...


Wow FM!!!!!! kiss-ass

You are seriously making me consider blowing most my head stash into oil!!!! Now I'm hooked on making it and about to set up a sick vac purge chamber. 
Here is my latest run of bubblegum oil, 8x 100g tubes 2 cans each, hot water bath purged and each individual pyrex had been scrapped then mity vac purged. 

I'm not ecstatic with my end results (purge wise) so I am shooting for a vac set up that is similar to this:
all credit due to GRAY WOLF:


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 24, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So this is fucking happening, leaves are drying out. Rain has been hitting her hard, had to endure a week of drought and then some more storms. I'm thinking most of the soil has to be root by now, overall started to pale, so I guess there's not much nutes left in that soil. Applied some flower fert, cause it's very gentle with the plants. Buds are not looking bad and do not fall off, but the fan leaves keep on drying out. Haven't had this issue before.
> 
> View attachment 2869539View attachment 2869540View attachment 2869541View attachment 2869542View attachment 2869543


Sad to say but this plant looks like it's on its way out. Did you get a frost or over water/ over feed? When I see leaves drying out on a healthy fully flowering plant I generally can follow the leaf and find mold, which looks to be systemic on your plant as it is not localized to any one area....
Good Luck!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

Budologist420 said:


> Harvest went well, another successful outdoor season. TGA super soil is the shit! I gave these plants nothing but plain water and an occasional compost tea. 100% Organic, I'll never grow another way.
> 
> Mainlined Gage Green Royal Flush (Chem OG x Joseph OG)
> 
> ...


Nice work Bud, congrats on the harvest! Did you winterize your extraction? Looks great!

Peace
FM


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 24, 2013)

Yeah, I'm thinking mold too, deep into the plant. And it did was overwatered by nature, for it overgrew the little shed were I put them under. Had to pull the plug on another one yesterday, now this. Overall both of them had a rough last 3 weeks, and I had to neglect them for like a full fortnight.

Gonna have to press the reset button


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> So sick bro, Only a Boss Purges half lb's @ a time lol i harvested my first 2 plants out of about 8 and the total
> was about 8-9 oz's. it must be good to be you right now.
> 
> Shit Garden Boss could take like a 10ft long by 1 ft wide pipe and fill that bitch up. make like a lb of bho lol
> ...


My outdoor plant was planted in the ground in April! Just outdoors in ground no greenhouse. I havent weighed her yet but I will as I blast her away!

Thanks and honestly I dont like the larger tubes for extracting. I prefer and would use a standard 12"-16" tube. Easy to work with! It took an hour to get all that material out of that 3foot tube. Not worth it IMO.

Peace
FM


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2013)

Off to see the wizard (garden boss)


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 24, 2013)

ULEN said:


> What do you use to cover your lady? I have cold night temps coming in less than a week with 2 girls to cover.


I just used a queen size, green, fitted sheet and it worked well, but then, I had a calm wind to work with.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2013)

my pup. 8 months


----------



## Shelby420 (Oct 24, 2013)

MrSticky, Beautiful pup man. love the color. male or fem?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Off to see the wizard (garden boss)


I will be there in a minute too!


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 24, 2013)

Lol, the wizard... shit


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Lol, the wizard... shit


Garden Wizahhhhhh


----------



## TWS (Oct 24, 2013)

Shiz daz whizzna !  Dab with me song !


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> MrSticky, Beautiful pup man. love the color. male or fem?


male. Gotti. Paid 1500 for him


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 24, 2013)

Gardenwizzard.. lol.. true story... I once new a guy that said he grew the best weed because of something he did with his hands that he couldnt explain. Lol thats a real wizard


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2013)

romulan .


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2013)

Should fire that trimmer.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 25, 2013)

Got down to 28 degrees last night and though I covered in a sheet, my sativa dom plant's leaves were crunchy this morning. Fingers crossed she will be ok.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> 28* this am so I'm bringing them in this weekend (in jars)...


yup, same here. did mine yesterday


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 25, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> So this is fucking happening, leaves are drying out. Rain has been hitting her hard, had to endure a week of drought and then some more storms. I'm thinking most of the soil has to be root by now, overall started to pale, so I guess there's not much nutes left in that soil. Applied some flower fert, cause it's very gentle with the plants. Buds are not looking bad and do not fall off, but the fan leaves keep on drying out. Haven't had this issue before.
> 
> View attachment 2869539View attachment 2869540View attachment 2869541View attachment 2869542View attachment 2869543


Root bound?...that container looks smallish and you mentioned having had this lady in same soil for quite some time.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 25, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 2870356romulan .


Keep your mothers happy, I def need some of those Roms for next year. I feel like pulling off some double digit bitches. Did you smoke any of that wax? lol.... Well, I guess I am back to the "trimming Pool"


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 25, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> A few more of the lovely Latina babe from this morning's trip to remove the sheet I put over her last night. The cold temps have turned her calyxes a pale purple, almost blue color in just 48 hrs! Also, that bush is woolier than a 70s porn star (just how I like my women, btw, but not my bud)! Maybe the highest leaf to calyx ratio I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 2869484View attachment 2869485View attachment 2869497View attachment 2869499View attachment 2869502


I like a good untamed, and unruly bush.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 25, 2013)

Official low was 30, so not as bad as 28. I'm in new territory here though, as I've never had a plant hit with frost of any kind. I left the sheet off until after dark and a light dew had formed on the foliage and it made the leaves stiff and crunchy by dawn. The older water leaves look the shittiest, with the smaller, greener bud leaves looking like they did yesterday. The leaves and the cola tips that actually made contact with the sheet that I used to cover her, sustained the brunt of the ugly, with the pistils looking withered. The rest of the buds' pistils are white, appear viable and the calyxes shiny with resin, just as before. One lower branch was sticking out from the sheet this morning and was covered in a light layer of frost. Damned if it doesn't look as good, if not a touch better than the covered parts that made contact. I'm blessed that this plant sits facing the east with zero obstructions, so she catches rays as soon as the sun tops the horizon. I got lucky too when the calm wind turned 8-10 at dawn as well, melting and evaporating away the last of the frost within 15 minutes. I'm getting 55 degrees and sun all day and tonight is calling for a bit warmer than last night, with 33-35 for low. After that back to upper 60s/upper 40s for a week+, so I'm golden if I get past tonight. 

Anyway, I'm rethinking the damn draped sheet idea tonight, in case of another frost and the fact she is in a low spot of land. Maybe drive 4 fence posts for a tent and try to introduce a little heat. Side by side comparisons 24 hours and 30 degrees later:


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 25, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> I like a good untamed, and unruly bush.


Ha ha, I'm seriously thinking the woolier she is, the better protected the buds from frost damage. Maybe this plant "knew" wtf was "coming", hardy har har.


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 25, 2013)

Romulan #3 !


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Keep your mothers happy, I def need some of those Roms for next year. I feel like pulling off some double digit bitches. Did you smoke any of that wax? lol.... Well, I guess I am back to the "trimming Pool"


my girl smoked some on top of a bowl. she likes it. ill get to high so i dont fucks wit it. and those motheres are bad ass have as many clones as you want for next year. 8 pound bushes all day


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2013)

Did you know hear about garden boss new car?! 2013 challenger srt8 392. Hemi 6.4 liter. On 20s with dumb ass dlap. Im borrowing tell next garvest but its as good as his allready


----------



## gioua (Oct 25, 2013)

from yesterday.. 6 jars total.. 2 bags trim.. 













from the one to far right leaning..


----------



## JoObJoOb (Oct 25, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> What up Tennessee?!! Nashville was featured on Natgeo's Drugs Inc. tonight and the main topic was how TN was #2 in outdoor marijuana production. Never would have figured that.


humm i guess ill go driveing around looking then,lol, im in gatlinburg area alot of good places to groe around here,i didnt know that either.Interesting be back in awhile gona go looking for weed growing haha


----------



## TheChosenOne (Oct 25, 2013)

Stinky Afghan Hells Angel from Rare dankness.
 Afghan Hells Angel
 more Afghan Hells Angel in the shade
 some Mars OG tops getting chopped 
 Fire OG buds from a clone I grabbed at a dispensary in town. pretty strong!
chopping more today.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

I went and purchased 3 more racks to fill up! Crumble project is taking time but I am liking the end results!


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 25, 2013)

*The end result of two that were done first.

Sry about the blurred finger in the pics lol.

*


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 25, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Did you know hear about garden boss new car?! 2013 challenger srt8 392. Hemi 6.4 liter. On 20s with dumb ass dlap. Im borrowing tell next garvest but its as good as his allready


Man don't give away all my secrets... lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *The end result of two that were done first.
> 
> Sry about the blurred finger in the pics lol.
> 
> *View attachment 2870941View attachment 2870945View attachment 2870936


Congrats bro!!! Enjoy and post some bud pics when done or have time. 

Peace
FM


----------



## mr sunshine (Oct 25, 2013)

Dam fmily your crumble looks bomb how do you make that bro?


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 25, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Dam fmily your crumble looks bomb how do you make that bro?


His style is Naked and Screaming ...jk


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Dam fmily your crumble looks bomb how do you make that bro?





Garden Boss said:


> His style is Naked and Screaming ...jk


I make it with TLC.....hahahaha I might do a live web cam of me making my shit! I already did one with Tokalot, I hope it helped.

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I make it with TLC.....hahahaha I might do a live web cam of me making my shit! I already did one with Tokalot, I hope it helped.
> 
> Peace
> FM



*FM's tutorial is Awesome! 

Anyone who doesn't know what or how to do it his video will teach you!

I definitely **give FM Two Thumbs Up!!!*


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I make it with TLC.....hahahaha I might do a live web cam of me making my shit! I already did one with Tokalot, I hope it helped.
> 
> Peace
> FM


 you should do a video.. fat props. shit id buy a video. be alot of others would to


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2013)

Glad we're already on the subject of wax. Let's talk CO2 Extraction? Anyone know anything about it? My knowledge is limited, but there is a new unit on the market that can process up to 1.5lbs of trim in one load, and is a little less than 2 grand. This is the best price I've seen on a unit by a very reputable solvent recirculation unit company. I am fairly certain I need liquid CO2, not gas CO2, which is a shame because I have at least 500lbs of gas CO2 sitting in my garage. I know I can turn gas CO2 into liquid CO2, but the tutorial at Skunk Pharm Research is a little over my head for probably another semester or two at the local JC.

Any brainiacs out there that can give me the info in layman's terms? Mucho apprciated. The unit is by Eden Labs, it's called the Coldfinger Professional, there larger units that go into the 5 figure range are out of my price range this season, but they look pretty fucking cool.



Oh! and for all you Nervous Nancy's out there, check out ZHO, by PureZHO (google it.) It's a non flammable, non toxic, more effective, and more expensive alternative to Butane Hash Oil. Seriously, I was pretty amazed. If I wasn't going to CO2, I'd probably be picks up cases of this stuff, even at 12 bucks a can.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Glad we're already on the subject of wax. Let's talk CO2 Extraction? Anyone know anything about it? My knowledge is limited, but there is a new unit on the market that can process up to 1.5lbs of trim in one load, and is a little less than 2 grand. This is the best price I've seen on a unit by a very reputable solvent recirculation unit company. I am fairly certain I need liquid CO2, not gas CO2, which is a shame because I have at least 500lbs of gas CO2 sitting in my garage. I know I can turn gas CO2 into liquid CO2, but the tutorial at Skunk Pharm Research is a little over my head for probably another semester or two at the local JC.
> 
> Any brainiacs out there that can give me the info in layman's terms? Mucho apprciated. The unit is by Eden Labs, it's called the Coldfinger Professional, there larger units that go into the 5 figure range are out of my price range this season, but they look pretty fucking cool.


Not sure if this will help ya....
[video=youtube;tdtzxMGiNPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdtzxMGiNPc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Not sure if this will help ya....
> [video=youtube;tdtzxMGiNPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdtzxMGiNPc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


It was a little helpful, I was able to see a little bit of the equipment they were using, it looks like they turn gaseous CO2 into liquid CO2. So I just need to figure that out. Thanks dude!

Check out the edit I added to my post, I think it would be very helpful to you and your friends.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 25, 2013)

I am game to try it out, looks hella good and seems to have a lot of gas for one bottle. Unfortunately they dont have it for sale, unless I am looking at the wrong place to buy it? Send me a link and I will buy a few cans and do a run.

Peace
FM


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 25, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> I am game to try it out, looks hella good and seems to have a lot of gas for one bottle. Unfortunately they dont have it for sale, unless I am looking at the wrong place to buy it? Send me a link and I will buy a few cans and do a run.
> 
> Peace
> FM


Unfortunately they are only doing wholesale right now, so you'd have to find someone local, because I can't find jack squat online. I think a wholesalers license is only 200 or 500 bucks, or something like that. I've been meaning to pick one up for a while, this may be the excuse, maybe.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 25, 2013)

*Dang shit looks pretty good tho.*


----------



## TWS (Oct 25, 2013)

Fitting . [video=youtube;InGtiEXQyF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGtiEXQyF0[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Oct 25, 2013)

Living a Boss's life.........[video=dailymotion;x25jzy]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x25jzy_snoop-dogg-boss-life_music[/video]


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 26, 2013)

MrSticky... LOL hells yeah... [video=youtube_share;VDI6ItKnf3I]http://youtu.be/VDI6ItKnf3I[/video]


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 26, 2013)

And for the thread starter.. TWS I know you need some anti rap  ... [video=youtube_share;5KDQjzAXvGY]http://youtu.be/5KDQjzAXvGY[/video]


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;a16NUb3WC-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a16NUb3WC-4[/video]

*Gucci does the Dishes!!*


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;1hIhHLYaqYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hIhHLYaqYk[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;6sHgLME0xtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sHgLME0xtk[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;pls_luhVdAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pls_luhVdAw[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks GB, thought I was losing it for a min.


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;0OP5EnaaYjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OP5EnaaYjQ[/video] and then it went to shit. lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

Cant forget this one. Don't get me drunk and let me hear this song. I can bust some moves ! [video=youtube;xy4FXhkm6Nw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw[/video] I be rockin like the white guy with the guitar in the vid ! yo, Bust a move !


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

This shits so old it's still in black & white . [video=youtube;387ZDGSKVSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=387ZDGSKVSg[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

When MTV used to play music [video=youtube;N6blgjF6UkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6blgjF6UkU[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

And I leave you guy's tonight with this . [video=youtube;WOHPuY88Ry4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOHPuY88Ry4[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;08e9k-c91E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08e9k-c91E8[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

JJ you ever see johnny play ? [video=youtube;bDktBZzQIiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDktBZzQIiU[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;YBVnKYOvWcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBVnKYOvWcs[/video]


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;1tqxzWdKKu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8[/video]


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck I phoneb5 just hot a samsung s4 love it. Bad ass phone.. mrstickyscissors reviews u can trust


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Unfortunately they are only doing wholesale right now, so you'd have to find someone local, because I can't find jack squat online. I think a wholesalers license is only 200 or 500 bucks, or something like that. I've been meaning to pick one up for a while, this may be the excuse, maybe.


What sucks is that its not going to be available till December and also why arent there any specs on it. I want to know exactly what is this stuff?? I have a lot of questions in my head about this stuff and I am sure once its out, my questions will be answered.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What sucks is that its not going to be available till December and also why arent there any specs on it. I want to know exactly what is this stuff?? I have a lot of questions in my head about this stuff and I am sure once its out, my questions will be answered.


*

They aren't far from me maybe three hours away i emailed them asking how to go about becoming a wholesaler, And if there was anyway they could sell cases if i came to them!*


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 26, 2013)

TWS said:


> [video=youtube;1tqxzWdKKu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tqxzWdKKu8[/video]


I have been to where this was filmed, in NE Georgia. It's a state park, where rumor has it bigfoot was sighted as well.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Well, I for one don't want this thread to end...plus this one was outdoors. Back in August, a grasshopper topped her completely...and much too prematurely. This strain does not care for topping to begin with. I have removed at least 150 leaves from this shrub, and as you can see the canopy could use a bit more selective vegetation removal. I flipped her 3 days ago, and will have to stake this one...so I'll probably open up the middle when I do it as opposed to a continual battle with keeping leaves out of flowers. The strain should be a familiar one to many of you, drizella by Dynasty...our OP here TWS just ran it outdoors. There are 4 phenotypes with this strain, this one is the white widow...yields heavy from massive clusters of bud.

The 5 babies are Malawi gold, have a great weekend!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2013)

Alright! Another Malawi farmer! 


It is the most vigorous plant I have as far as cloning and growing. Here is a clipping:






















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Alright! Another Malawi farmer!
> 
> 
> It is the most vigorous plant I have as far as cloning and growing. Here is a clipping:
> ...


I can tell already they like a LOT of light, gonna have to bury my stems upon transplant. And b/c my sun room does not receive much sun come December, will also be supplementing with UVB reptile lighting. 

Long live Malawi.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 26, 2013)

You can use reflective materials to help increase the light hitting them also. Last year I set up a metal tray outside to help increase the light on a seedling.










































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *
> 
> They aren't far from me maybe three hours away i emailed them asking how to go about becoming a wholesaler, And if there was anyway they could sell cases if i came to them!*


Keep me posted please bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Keep me posted please bro!
> 
> Peace
> FM


*
For sure!


Here is a update on my Scrog i think im going to take it pretty soon.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *
> For sure!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good man!!! You are going to have some serious dank!
[video=youtube;Xs_OacEq2Sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs_OacEq2Sk&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Good work bro!!
Peace
FM


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 26, 2013)

got some new pics, and my computer is messing up again where I can't post the pics.... I can see them though lol, but when I go to attach it won't let me and shows an empty folder, hope I can fix it, I have a ton of pics as I harvested a bunch of stuff, probably about half of it


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

she's a Beauty Mohican .


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey sunbiz. I got 5 new girls out right now. Threads only good til 2014. lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Toka your scrog looks delicious !


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 26, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Root bound?...that container looks smallish and you mentioned having had this lady in same soil for quite some time.


Yeah, that pot has to be more root than anything else by now. However, another plant next to it in a bigger pot had the same look, I extracted her and the whole root mass was all brown and a little rotten. This particular one might be suffering from both root bound AND rot.
NBA style...... Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 26, 2013)

Many an outdoor grower lost their crops due to this seasons nasty weather. Luckily it looks like we're on the last push and most everything I'm running gets to finish out entirely. Also all lowers are being dedicated to hashish production!

HAPPY SAMHAIN FELLOW ALCHEMISTS!


----------



## TWS (Oct 26, 2013)

Good job Garlictrain. They look perfect .


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

Ever hear that phrase....Polishing Turds? Lets see if I can make this beautiful and delicious! It looks like cookie dough and when in the everclear it looks like a turd.


Looks like there is a lot of unnecessary stuff in there, this will get it all cleaned up after 24 hours!


Peace
FM


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 26, 2013)

FMILY, is that a bad attempt at your crumble you are working on?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> FMILY, is that a bad attempt at your crumble you are working on?


No its not mine but I am going to fix it, well at least thats the plan. It is my friends stuff. But that was me about two years ago and after a lot of testing. 

Peace
FM


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, I meant somebody else's attempt at your product. I've seen enough of your's bro!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

This was from my last attempt...you can see the stuff in the coffee filter. The end result was some smooth ass shatter! Better than vac purge bho but lacks in taste department.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 26, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Yeah, I meant somebody else's attempt at your product. I've seen enough of your's bro!


My friend was making the crumble but got detained elsewhere in the middle of the whipping phase. I am glad its like this so I can really see how effective this absolute shatter process works! Plus this is how we all learn!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> This was from my last attempt...you can see the stuff in the coffee filter. The end result was some smooth ass shatter! Better than vac purge bho but lacks in taste department.
> 
> View attachment 2872082View attachment 2872083View attachment 2872081


pic number one looks like sume str8 crack


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 27, 2013)

65 pounds at 8 months old. cant wait tell hes 18 months old


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 27, 2013)

silver mountain


snow leopard


----------



## TWS (Oct 27, 2013)

LOl, that was my poor attempt, I prefer side tracked over detained, LOL that's just a bad word. Got to cleaning the pool pump and forgot about it and it set up. lol I just thought it was some strong tasting shit. LOL. Still learning like FM said and it does look like shit in the ever clear too. LOL. Cool pics , FM that stuff in the ever clear looks like the stuff I see in the pyrex when using cheap 5 x and not blasting into a warm pan.


----------



## TWS (Oct 27, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> silver mountain
> 
> 
> snow leopard


 Nothing like sunny So Cal. I see you have some new and up coming girls. Tell some about who is Silver mountain .


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## hexthat (Oct 27, 2013)

I harvested everything, but sativas and my Purple Kush row. I got most my shit in 5 gallon buckets of water to flush them and let them finish up in a dark room for a week before I start drying it.

Here is a close up of PK.


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 27, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> View attachment 287220465 pounds at 8 months old. cant wait tell hes 18 months old


I think he wants to do some perimeter watch next season. He can watch over 40 outdoor plants


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 27, 2013)

Back to my day job


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> LOl, that was my poor attempt, I prefer side tracked over detained, LOL that's just a bad word. Got to cleaning the pool pump and forgot about it and it set up. lol I just thought it was some strong tasting shit. LOL. Still learning like FM said and it does look like shit in the ever clear too. LOL. Cool pics , FM that stuff in the ever clear looks like the stuff I see in the pyrex when using cheap 5 x and not blasting into a warm pan.


Thats the military in me, side tracked is better sounding! lol I think the yield is going to be cut down some. Everything is looking good, now I got to clean all my pyrex dishes and I am going to buy a few packs of razors. I am going to do it the tedious way, scrape each row with a razor blade. So I will probably need about 10 -20 blades. I will keep you posted.

Oh and can you post the MT lineage please? Your MT is so delicious and the high is fantastic, perfect wake and bake if ya ask me!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Back to my day job  View attachment 2872430


Dont quit your day job Whizahhhhh!!! My mouth is drooling to see what you do with all that trim and popcorn!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

Here is what it looks like after being in the freezer for 16 hours. Cant wait to see what this turns out to. Everything is looking good and seems to be doing what its supposed to be doing.


This was my yield from yesterday's run...


Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 27, 2013)

*Very nice FM!!*


*Started another Deep Water for my next indoor its a Blue Dream clone just came out of the dome and is already looking good.

Im going to start my Flower room up again in about a month from now, then throw all the plants in it and let them sit under two 1000w MH for about 2-3 weeks then flip to Flower so the Hydro has a month in a half to take off lol should be good.

The other plants i have to go in are already two feet i had to cage them and start topping them there gonna be huge in the pic there are 8 in that corner.

I need to transplant a couple still but there looking great.

Im also trying to get my Spring crop going but idk if im going to make that happen but we will see.


*


----------



## jbrown3 (Oct 27, 2013)

TWS said:


> Nothing like sunny So Cal. I see you have some new and up coming girls. Tell some about who is Silver mountain .


silver mountain is bodhi cross, that smells of lemon lime and melons, supposedly a big producer. 
Super Silver Haze from mr. nice crossed with Appalachia (green crack x tresdawg)


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Oct 27, 2013)

well my days are numbered, 2 more sunny days then winter sets in for a few months, so unless the weather man changes his tune, I'll be chopping Wed or Thursday.

My girl is not 100% ready, as there are zero amber trichromes, but a good majority are milky so I'll have to live with that.

Both the colas are showing damage from the 3 days they were under a 600 watt HPS....a fucking brilliant idea that didn't quite work out as expected.

Anyhow, I'm happy with my grow, as I really do love pot grown under the sun.....nothing better than mother nature


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 27, 2013)

Update time, 24 hours have elapsed...I got the filters ready on the glasses


I poured it through and stuck it back in the freezer.


After 20 minutes in the freezer you can see the shit that is being trapped in the filter. Look how clean the product is on the bottom of the glass. Once its all strained and done I will then start cooking off the everclear!


I will post pic of that when the time comes, I am sure its going to be a late night for me.

Peace
FM


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 27, 2013)

*Hell yea bro!*


----------



## fined90 (Oct 27, 2013)

This is jus about my last plant too a couple mores days an that's it. The weather in northern Cali gas been on the cold side so gettin some awesome shots before I chop this is bay11 on its 12th week


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Oct 27, 2013)

Kind of pricey but they look like they'd be good for storing bud. If nothing else, the video is kind of amusing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy2ARhhllKc


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thats the military in me, side tracked is better sounding! lol I think the yield is going to be cut down some. Everything is looking good, now I got to clean all my pyrex dishes and I am going to buy a few packs of razors. I am going to do it the tedious way, scrape each row with a razor blade. So I will probably need about 10 -20 blades. I will keep you posted.
> 
> Oh and can you post the MT lineage please? Your MT is so delicious and the high is fantastic, perfect wake and bake if ya ask me!
> 
> ...


 Forgot to get ya piece of it the other day. I'll have some clones here pretty soon to clip off of. 
(Motarebel Star Kush/Sannie's K.O. Kush) x Bodhi Sunshine Daydream . This is the cross .

*notes This is how it got there .
(Killa Kush/Herijuana x Pre98 Bubba/Sensi Star F2) x (Bubba Kush/Blue Boonshine x Green Crack/Tres Dawg)


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2013)

Frost sure did make my Mexican fugly AF, but the pistils are finally starting to wither all over and not just where the frost got the cola tips. Really though, I'm kinda glad the frost darkened her up a tad, cause she sticks out bad against the mostly brown backdrop. The extended forecast looks like at least the next 10-14 days will be above freezing, so I should be have some good smoke if I'm forced to harvest then. I'm looking for a target date of at least Nov 9 at the earliest.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Frost sure did make my Mexican fugly AF, but the pistils are finally starting to wither all over and not just where the frost got the cola tips. Really though, I'm kinda glad the frost darkened her up a tad, cause she sticks out bad against the mostly brown backdrop. The extended forecast looks like at least the next 10-14 days will be above freezing, so I should be have some good smoke if I'm forced to harvest then. I'm looking for a target date of at least Nov 9 at the earliest.
> 
> View attachment 2873727View attachment 2873728View attachment 2873729View attachment 2873730View attachment 2873732View attachment 2873733


Looking good for this late, no way I could get away with this up here...we've had several hard freezes already(early). In fact, we didn't have a Fall...straight from summer to winter.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Looking good for this late, no way I could get away with this up here...we've had several hard freezes already(early). In fact, we didn't have a Fall...straight from summer to winter.


Yeah, It's funny how I've got bud that's been in jars curing 5 weeks, but still nursing this lady. I only grew her out for the fuck of it, because it came off of the best brick weed ever. Seriously, yummy skunky taste and smell and serious cerebral high, perfect for daytime. So I popped a few of the 25 or so seeds I found in an ounce just to see how good she could be, as I'd bet most commercial is harvested prematurely, then dried, cured and handled for shit. I call her "Mexican", but who knows what genetics these commercial growers use these days to speed up and spread out harvest. I'd like to think she could trace her heritage to an old Oaxaca or Sonora landrace, on some Mexican hillside, lol. 

As a side note, I'd love to get my hands on some mostly Panama Red genes to grow out, similar to what I believe TWS posted some pics and info about a couple months ago. At least I think it was TWS. Bet she would never finish outdoors here though.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 28, 2013)

I was very pissed off last night, I finished making the Shatter and it was about 12:30am when I was updating on here and when I went to hit submit, i got an error and it froze, so the whole entire final post to the absolute shatter got lost. I will re-do after my morning coffee. lol

@TWS man thats a lot of strains to make one strain, wonder if F2s are made how many different phenos would pop. Thanks for the lineage bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## garlictrain (Oct 28, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Frost sure did make my Mexican fugly AF, but the pistils are finally starting to wither all over and not just where the frost got the cola tips. Really though, I'm kinda glad the frost darkened her up a tad, cause she sticks out bad against the mostly brown backdrop. The extended forecast looks like at least the next 10-14 days will be above freezing, so I should be have some good smoke if I'm forced to harvest then. I'm looking for a target date of at least Nov 9 at the earliest.
> 
> View attachment 2873727View attachment 2873728View attachment 2873729View attachment 2873730View attachment 2873732View attachment 2873733


Wow Smidge34 I've seen plants decimated by frost how the hell is that scraggly mexican hanging in there?

Kudos for your diligence! Are you going to turn that into some dank oil?


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> [video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE[/video]


That's where white rap started yes


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 28, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Wow Smidge34 I've seen plants decimated by frost how the hell is that scraggly mexican hanging in there?
> 
> Kudos for your diligence! Are you going to turn that into some dank oil?


Nah, I'm gonna slow dry, cure and smoke the hell out of it. I sure wish I could make crumble like F.M.I.L.Y., then I'd run the whole fucking thing. I put a sheet over her a couple nights, but really only hit sub-32 degrees one night and that's what did the damage. I've got one grow buddy who I trust who has seen her and is ragging me about how woolly and ugly she is.


----------



## Mr Burns (Oct 28, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Back to my day job  View attachment 2872430


LMAO looking @ hang, carpal tunnel is calling!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 28, 2013)

Well I finished last night with everything around 12:30am. Here is how it turned out.
These are the four filters that I used. There is quite a bit of stuff in there.
View attachment 2873867View attachment 2873873View attachment 2873868


Here I am cooking off the Everclear, once I see the oil, I then start to scrape it out in the pyrex dish so its a nice thin film, plus it help get rid of the Everclear. When the Everclear is out of the product, its time to scrape rows of Shatter. I used approximately 18 razor blades.
View attachment 2873877

View attachment 2873879View attachment 2873880View attachment 2873881

The first pic is what I call waste. Its from the razor blades that I used to thin out all four batches I ran. Came out to be .5 grams. Second pic was the final yield of Absolute Shatter, 12.2 grams. So both together comes out to be 12.7 grams. Starting product was 15.8 grams, so 3.1 grams was filtered out or lost (plus I did 4 dabs of it, 1 of each batch I ran). Thats not bad at all if you ask me.


Smoke report on it, well lets say its smooth clean smoke but the flavor is not there and I dont like the taste to be honest. When I do a dab of it, it makes my head, ears, and eyes tingle(which I liked). Overall it def did its job to make the smoke cleaner and smoother! Overall I prefer my crumble cause its much tastier and less work. Doing this method requires a lot of time (2 days) and patience plus its a bitch working with shatter.

The real test comes when TWS smokes it since it is his...Thanks for letting me do this test with your product.

Peace
FM


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2013)

sourkush f5's.... both phenos pictured here...... both grown outdoors..... a diesel phenol and a bubba phenol...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2013)

some shit that smells lik onions and cool ranch dorritoes... I shit u not... then when u break it up it smells like sulfur/onions/garlic/spices.... sativa dom stuff... strain unkown shit got kinda mixed up and turned upside down in this years gorilla.... there is a heavy hybrid but apparent thai influence to this...


----------



## theexpress (Oct 28, 2013)

^^^ prolly the easiest strain to trim this year.... nice flower to leaf ratio.. still not my fav. I love indicas like the ones pictured before it


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 28, 2013)

*

Well busted out some Vegetable Oil the other night wanted to make some edibles only made enough for two batches.

Started with some Black Domina Buds not Trim scaled at about 18.2 but put another 3 grams in to make it a total of 21.2 grams to 1.5 cups of oil, Ended up with about 1 cup at the end of THC Vegetable Oil.

I put the product in a mason jar then put the 1 1/2 cups of Oil in the jar shook it up put water in the crock pot then put the crock pot on high.

Came back about an hour in a half later the water temp was about 150 and stayed there the rest of the time cooked for about 6-10 hours, Then strained it through two unbleached coffee filters and BAM the end Result!!*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice clean oil! What type of edibles do you plan on making?


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 28, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *
> 
> Well busted out some Vegetable Oil the other night wanted to make some edibles only made enough for two batches.
> 
> ...


Smart idea using the jar in the water. Last time I made oil I did water, oil, and trim in the crock pot. Then I had to strain and seperate the oil from the water. I made a huge mess. Shit came out strong though.


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 28, 2013)

*Well i started to make Brownies thats when things changed lol.

I ended up making a pizza brownie with peanut butter on top and chocolate drizzled on top of that lol. *
*

This first pic is of my apple juice i looked down and was like damn im drinking FM's crumble lol.*
*The second pic is of the brownie mix poured on the pizza plate. Then the Third pic is of the Peanut butter melted.*




*Fourth pic is pouring Sweetened condensed milk into the peanut butter.
Fifth pic if peanut butter on top.
Six pic the Chocolate chips.*






Seventh pic melted Chocolate Chips.

Final pic End Product lol.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Oct 28, 2013)

Qrazy Train #3 Some of my best outdoor.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is some Kandy Kush Ice wax. Never seen anything melt like this before.


----------



## 757growin (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks good kev. Clear out ur pm mailbox!


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Oct 28, 2013)

757growin said:


> Looks good kev. Clear out ur pm mailbox!


It's clear!!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 28, 2013)

I finally have started harvesting. Took down a couple of my smaller, late start plants. I wouldn't mind the trimming if it didn't aggravate the tendonitis in my arm and make my back sore from sitting hunched over. Oh well, it'll be done sooner than later.


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Well I finished last night with everything around 12:30am. Here is how it turned out.
> These are the four filters that I used. There is quite a bit of stuff in there.
> View attachment 2873867View attachment 2873873View attachment 2873882View attachment 2873868
> 
> ...


 No thank you FM. What do you suppose the yuck stuff in the filter Is ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> Here is some Kandy Kush Ice wax. Never seen anything melt like this before.


 What is that ? Melted down Bubble hash ?


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> Smart idea using the jar in the water. Last time I made oil I did water, oil, and trim in the crock pot. Then I had to strain and seperate the oil from the water. I made a huge mess. Shit came out strong though.


 Do you decarb your MJ before simmering it. Not sure how it works with oil but with butter I put it in the fridge til the butter gets cold and separates from the water. Lachtin (sp) is a key ingredient all so as far as helping your metabolism break down and process the MJ. Gets you higher. Thanx fumble.


----------



## Kevdogg5555 (Oct 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> What is that ? Melted down Bubble hash ?


Yes that is the hash after it had been vaporized in a volcano.


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> That's where white rap started yes


 The Beastie boyz resemble nothing like him. lol


----------



## TWS (Oct 28, 2013)

Kevdogg5555 said:


> Yes that is the hash after it had been vaporized in a volcano.


 So the top pic is before it was Vaped ? That's some crazy looking Bubble man !


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> Do you decarb your MJ before simmering it. Not sure how it works with oil but with butter I put it in the fridge til the butter gets cold and separates from the water. Lachtin (sp) is a key ingredient all so as far as helping your metabolism break down and process the MJ. Gets you higher. Thanx fumble.


No last time I made it just figured the heat from the crock pot would do it. Seemed to work. I might have to get that butter recipe from her once I start making some stuff with all my trim. I'm probably going to dry ice everything and then I'll be using the lower grade keif for some cooking. 

Separating oil from water is a pain in the ass because it won't harden up in the fridge like butter does.


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 29, 2013)

hey guys,
pics of the 2nd girl i harvested. 1st was barely picture worthy.
this lady was about 7 ft and after mold took about an 0z-0z an a half ish
she still gave me about 7 ozs dry so very happy about that.

Pics
standing next to it the night we yanked her.
dried bud shots


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

@TWS, lipids, fats, waxes, hair, specs of black things, terpenes....not sure whats in it but I saved the filters, I read up on what to do with the filters. I am starting to reclaim my blasting filters for a run of Everclear. I need to re up on Everclear.

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

And where do you get this everclear?


----------



## TokaLot (Oct 29, 2013)

BigB 420 said:


> No last time I made it just figured the heat from the crock pot would do it. Seemed to work. I might have to get that butter recipe from her once I start making some stuff with all my trim. I'm probably going to dry ice everything and then I'll be using the lower grade keif for some cooking.
> 
> Separating oil from water is a pain in the ass because it won't harden up in the fridge like butter does.



*Yea i dont ever mix water with anything i do butter or oil.
*


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

The decarb is important...this is the first step to more potent edibles. And yes the Lecithin is the key to the magic kingdom of edibles - You will def notice the dif in an edible made with and one made without. With veg oil, I don't use any water. I love the jar in the water idea though Tokalot  tried to rep you for that, but you know...



TWS said:


> Do you decarb your MJ before simmering it. Not sure how it works with oil but with butter I put it in the fridge til the butter gets cold and separates from the water. Lachtin (sp) is a key ingredient all so as far as helping your metabolism break down and process the MJ. Gets you higher. Thanx fumble.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> And where do you get this everclear?


any liquor store will have it. it's corn liquor.


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

I used Malawi bubble hash and coconut oil and the butter smells so heavenly! Used it on some skin cancer and it removed the cancer in a month!

Put the butter in my coffee and it was super racy :O

In higher doses in tea it makes me sleepy! Not couchlock opium drugged sleepy. Just warm cuddly sleepy. Weird


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

No shit? lol...i don't get out much. Last time I had everclear, I was in high school and it was something you couldn't find at the store 



joe macclennan said:


> any liquor store will have it. it's corn liquor.


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> any liquor store will have it. it's just corn liquor.


Unless you're in Cali, and you can only buy Everclear 151....I think the highest proof of booze you can buy in cali is 151.


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

That is hella cool Mohican! I make hash capsules with dry ice hash and coconut oil. I wonder if taking them would help melanoma on the inside?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

Metasynth said:


> Unless you're in Cali, and you can only buy Everclear 151....I think the highest proof of booze you can buy in cali is 151.


I got mine from Mega Liquors in Riverside County, Cali, 192 Proof...$25.00 a bottle. They even have a website, when I drive by there again I will post it.

Fumble knows her edibles and process best, she taught me a shit load about it. I always call her when I make them cause I suck at baking.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> The decarb is important...this is the first step to more potent edibles. And yes the Lecithin is the key to the magic kingdom of edibles - You will def notice the dif in an edible made with and one made without. With veg oil, I don't use any water. I love the jar in the water idea though Tokalot  tried to rep you for that, but you know...


you know fumble I need to pick your brain. I'm getting ready to do another run of budder. My last(first) run came out very strong tasting. It was also very potent which is ok but I only want to improve. 

I've heard lecithin is good to add but I thought this was only for margarine not butter. 

almost a complete and total newb when it comes to edibles. I've got around twelve zips of good trim I was gonna try and make around two pounds of budder with. How would I make this amount without water? 

what method do you use to decarb?

I am open to any advice here.


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

FM...you are just too sweet  

Joe...no problem hun. I use lecithin no matter what form of fat I use. You have a bit over 300 grams to work with which is the amount I make at a time. To decarb, get a large turkey bag and spread trim evenly in the bag on a cookie sheet. Smush the air out and roll and tuck the edge under. Put in cold oven and set to 225f. Set timer for 20 minutes. Let cool completely before opening. Ta da...decarbed 

You can make the budder with no water, but you really kind of want it. In the final stage, when you put it in the fridge to solidify, All the impurities and leftover trim falls to the bottom in the water. It also helps to get out the chlorophyl, though my butter is a nice dark shade of green. My butter is very strong weedy tasting, but it gets well hidden by goodness  Blue Dream seems to impart a rather strong unmaskable flavor though


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> The decarb is important...this is the first step to more potent edibles. And yes the Lecithin is the key to the magic kingdom of edibles - You will def notice the dif in an edible made with and one made without. With veg oil, I don't use any water. I love the jar in the water idea though Tokalot  tried to rep you for that, but you know...


Fumble Good to see your alive! Lol. Just needed to jump in and concur with Fumble, I always decarb and use lecithin in all of my edibles and it does make my difference.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> Joe...no problem hun. I use lecithin no matter what form of fat I use. You have a bit over 300 grams to work with which is the amount I make at a time. To decarb, get a large turkey bag and spread trim evenly in the bag on a cookie sheet. Smush the air out and roll and tuck the edge under. Put in cold oven and set to 225f. Set timer for 20 minutes. Let cool completely before opening. Ta da...decarbed


so how much lecithin should I use? 

and when I do the turkey bag thing in the oven I do this with the dried trim? I have a gas oven also and it may take a few minutes to light. should I add a few minutes to compensate? 

I feel like such a  for needing to ask all of this. But certainly appreciate your advice. 

How long do you let the trim,butter,lecithin,water in the crock pot for then? On low yes? 

Last time I used a turkey roaster, it worked pretty good as for this amt. of trim a crock pot seemed to small to me.


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

For 300 grams trim I use about 3 glugs around the pan of liquid lecithin. But I don't use it until after the cooking process, when you are melting the butter back down...

I don't think there would be a difference with the gas oven, but you can add a couple minutes to the time to compensate if you want. Yes, use dried trim. If using a crock pot, it needs to have a warm setting, not just low and high. Low is too hot and could burn your butter. If you don't have one with a warm setting you can do in oven at 185f overnight. 

After your decarbed trim has cooled...for 300 grams trim, I use 



Melt 16 sticks butter in crock pot insert. Add your 300 grams and stir well until all coated. Add enough water to cover by an inch. Seal tightly with foil and put in oven set at 185f, or crock pot with warm setting. I put it in before I go to bed around 10 or 11, then shut it off when I get up around 7. Let cool a couple hours, or until cool enough to handle, but not too long. 


Set up a collander over a big pot, or use a pasta pot with a steamer insert, Line the collander/strainer with several layers of cheesecloth. I squeeze the butter out in small handfuls as you will get more butter back out of the trim than doing it all at once. Just put the handful into a big ziploc (i will tell you what to do with it later




after you squeeze all the butter you can out of it. Do this until you get down to the last couple of handfuls, then you can pour the rest into the cheesecloth. Gather the corners up and squeeze the hell out of it. You can just put it in the ziploc when done. 


Now is when you take the pot of butter/water and stick it in the fridge. When solid, take several layers of paper towels and lay on counter, have a couple more handy. Run a knife around the edge of your pan to loosen the butter. Carefully tip the pan over the sink with your hand on top of the butter to catch it - the water will come gushing out lol - drain as much as you can out of the pan and remove the butter block, lay it down on the paper towels with the side that was toward the water on the towels. Take your other paper towels and push and blot any excess water off the butter block.


Using a sharp knife, cut the butter into smaller pieces for easier melting and add to dry pot, melt over med-low heat. (This butter is strong enough that I add 4 more sticks of butter here) As it is melting add your liquid lecithin, about 2 to 3 glugs around the pan. You can make it without, but you will def notice the difference. The lecithin is the key to the magic kingdom




You can find it at any health food store or larger grocery stores' health food isle.


When all melted down, pour into containers and put in freezer. Take out and use as wanted.


For the stuff in the ziploc, keep it in the freezer until you want to use it and take out as much as you need at a time. You can use it to make milk or cream. Just take some and make a cheesecloth bundle and soak it in the milk or cream over low heat. DO NOT LET BOIL. I let it simmer for an hour and shut it off. Then just squeeze as much milk/cream out as you can and toss it. You can use the milk or cream to make hot chocolate, mac and cheese, ice cream, etc






Let me know if you do the dry ice hash and I will show you how to utilize that


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> For 300 grams trim I use about 3 glugs around the pan of liquid lecithin. But I don't use it until after the cooking process, when you are melting the butter back down...
> 
> I don't think there would be a difference with the gas oven, but you can add a couple minutes to the time to compensate if you want. Yes, use dried trim. If using a crock pot, it needs to have a warm setting, not just low and high. Low is too hot and could burn your butter. If you don't have one with a warm setting you can do in oven at 185f overnight.
> 
> ...


Fumble, that is a great way to use the left over material after you drain the butter out. I was wondering how to use this, ask and you shall receive! I am in the midst of draining butter and coco oil for edibles. I am very curious about your dry ice hash process. Tell me more, please! Pulling up a chair for this.


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey Rae  So glad to be back online lol. Good to see ya. That reminds me, Joe...You should def dry ice hash your trim first. Then put your hash separate and make your butter with the trim. Rae, I will tell you both the hash oil process. Dun Dun Dun...that was supposed to be suspenseful background music lol...it will have to wait. We have dr. appt in just a bit, then hella weed to try and hide before landlord shows up  But either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> For 300 grams trim I use about 3 glugs around the pan of liquid lecithin. But I don't use it until after the cooking process, when you are melting the butter back down...
> 
> I don't think there would be a difference with the gas oven, but you can add a couple minutes to the time to compensate if you want. Yes, use dried trim. If using a crock pot, it needs to have a warm setting, not just low and high. Low is too hot and could burn your butter. If you don't have one with a warm setting you can do in oven at 185f overnight.
> 
> ...


never tried the dry ice method as it is kinda hard to find around here sadly. 

thank you so much fumble. Your detailed explanation is very much appreciated. When I finally get around to doing another run I will be sure to let you know how it turns out. 

sixteen plus four sticks is one heckuva lot more than I used last time. I figured two pounds of butter was kinda on the slim side for this amt. of trim. I can't wait to see how the lecithin improves things. 

now I need more cheesecloth,butter,and lecithin.  and the kids out of the house for a day or so.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 29, 2013)

The first of 4 beans I planted last week sprouted today. It's on.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

Told ya, she knows her shit with edibles....lol Thats why I always bug her to cook for me!


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

oh I know, she's one of the best medible makers around. 

Not to mention she's just one super cool lady 

++++to you fumble


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 29, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> oh I know, she's one of the best medible makers around.
> 
> Not to mention she's just one super cool lady
> 
> ++++to you fumble


My favorite sister!


----------



## Mohican (Oct 29, 2013)

She needs to come to the SoCal cup!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh no she coming to the BBQ


----------



## mikek420 (Oct 29, 2013)

some more porn 

a pic of the "drying rack" its just a sheet used to spread stuff out for me


double white cheese


wild thai



MK1


Candy kush autoflower


Blue Thai


Royal Haze


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

lol...thank you guys  *blushes* I only use the cheesecloth at the end really. I squeeze most of it out by hand. You can just pour it all into the cheesecloth though, but you wont get as much butter back. With hand squeezing, I usually get back 7 1/2 cups out of the original 8 (in a 150 gram batch).

I will be at the BBQ for sure  Will be bringing my two new cookies - Caramel Apple and Orange Dream. They wont be medicated though, so you can eat more lol. I will have edible treats though


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> Hey Rae  So glad to be back online lol. Good to see ya. That reminds me, Joe...You should def dry ice hash your trim first. Then put your hash separate and make your butter with the trim. Rae, I will tell you both the hash oil process. Dun Dun Dun...that was supposed to be suspenseful background music lol...it will have to wait. We have dr. appt in just a bit, then hella weed to try and hide before landlord shows up  But either tonight or tomorrow night.


 Of course she leaves us hanging, been offline for months leaving us calling for Fumble and what does she do? Gives us a teaser, lol. j/k Fumble just glad your back. Oh and those new cookies sound delicious, I think a road trip to Cali is in order to come check out the Queen of Medibles, that is right up my alley.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

ok so if I could get some dry ice, how long would it keep for in the freezer?


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

not too long I am afraid. Not exactly sure how long, but I know it doesn't last overnight! And you will only need a pound or two for that amount of trim.


----------



## fumble (Oct 29, 2013)

haha Rae  Too funny. Maybe you should roadtrip on 12/14?


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> not too long I am afraid. Not exactly sure how long, but I know it doesn't last overnight! And you will only need a pound or two for that amount of trim.


damn, ok. Well I guess I'll have to get my poop in a group if I wanna do this then. There is a distributor I found but it's an hour away. 

I've tried the coldwater/ice extraction before but wasn't really happy w/ the results. I would like to try dry Ice tho as this trim is super frosty. 

If I do the dry ice extraction can I then rebag the trim to make budder @ a later date?


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 29, 2013)

fumble said:


> lol...thank you guys  *blushes* I only use the cheesecloth at the end really. I squeeze most of it out by hand. You can just pour it all into the cheesecloth though, but you wont get as much butter back. With hand squeezing, I usually get back 7 1/2 cups out of the original 8 (in a 150 gram batch).
> 
> I will be at the BBQ for sure  Will be bringing my two new cookies - Caramel Apple and Orange Dream. They wont be medicated though, so you can eat more lol. I will have edible treats though


I'm glad you chimed in because I was totally going to start going through BKS' thread and start quoting. On this forum you're like the unofficial stand in for BadKittySmiles, lol. And I mean that in a very complimentary way.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 29, 2013)

Also, to everyone in here, especially those who have "never gotten high off of edibles" I highly recommend clarifying your butter and using more than one fat source. Both Coconut Oil and Almond Oil blend with butter very well to make an incredibly effective butter that still solidifies. A combination of any of those 2 or all 3 should agree with anybodies digestion and should be readily available. Lecithin of course is always highly recommended, and I prefer to use only dry ice kief to make my product because it is cheap, easy, and has less green flavor, especially if you do not shake it green, but it does get this hash "spiciness" to it. I also like to make mine super concentrated, and then cut it was plain butter or whatever fat source I choose, this also really helps with flavor.


----------



## joe macclennan (Oct 29, 2013)

about making it really strong. I've read there is a point where the butter cannot absorb any more cannabinoids. 

thoughts?


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> about making it really strong. I've read there is a point where the butter cannot absorb any more cannabinoids.
> 
> thoughts?


https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html <<< My edible bible. This edible hash oil recipe (butter/almond oil/coconut oil/avocado oil combo) is an extremely concentrated recipe. I do not know what is the breaking point for canna absorption, and I'd think it would be hard to find out what that would be with your particular strain of pot without a lab handy and a full page of scratch math. 

I don't use the avocado oil, it has a low smoking point, and I'd like to have the ability to cook hot or cold, even if I don't plan on any hot recipes when I'm making my edible hash.

I usually use about half hash, half fats. If I needed more fat, I would have never known because I usually cut it with a plain fat source when cooking. I love all the recipes on that thread, well, all that I have tried. Really only the Cannabombs and the Cannacaps, but I should try some of the savory dishes for sure.


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh, and hash needs to be decarbed just like cannabis.


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome Jozi! BKS is where I learned everything...much props to her. That is good info you gave too, about mixing the fats. I have never tried that before. I do go through a shit ton of butter though. I dry ice first, and make hash coconut oil with it and use the trim for butter. I still kick myself in the ass thinking of all the times I threw it away after! DOH!!!


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2013)

fumble said:


> Awesome Jozi! BKS is where I learned everything...much props to her. That is good info you gave too, about mixing the fats. I have never tried that before. I do go through a shit ton of butter though. I dry ice first, and make hash coconut oil with it and use the trim for butter. I still kick myself in the ass thinking of all the times I threw it away after! DOH!!!


Yes sir  I follow BKS instructions...mostly. I was ummm...stoned and did it backwards one time or two lol. Decarbed for the full cook temp and time. :O


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Oct 30, 2013)

fumble said:


> haha Rae  Too funny. Maybe you should roadtrip on 12/14?


 We can wish, it would be cool to head that way and check out what you do. Maybe you should road trip to Colorado and check out the scene here.


----------



## hoonry (Oct 30, 2013)

wow great discussion on edibles. I didn't know it went so deep! I've never used lecithin or decarbed my weed or hash prior to cooking- I never thought it needed to be stronger. maybe more efficient is how I need to look at it. 

I do know this though - edibles are way to easy too overdose on! I've done it a couple of times eating bubble hash to the point where I literally couldn't walk and was having more intense hallucinations than I've had on LSD. It's funny to me now but at the time I was terrified! Be careful folks! And share your stories when you do go overboard please.


----------



## TWS (Oct 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ok so if I could get some dry ice, how long would it keep for in the freezer?


 It probably won't make it to the next morning. FYI putting it in your freezer can damage the compressor. Best to just put it in a cooler.


----------



## doublejj (Oct 30, 2013)

TWS said:


> It probably won't make it to the next morning. FYI putting it in your freezer can damage the compressor. Best to just put it in a cooler.


I get everything ready to run & then go get the dry ice and use it immediately. At the BBQ I bought 5lbs in the morning on my way to the BBQ, and we made keif all day with it.......


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2013)

The decarb isn't necessarily to make it more potent, although it does help with the potency. Decarb is to convert the the THC into the psycho active component...Jozi!!! I need your brain here...I know you can describe this better than I lol. But yes, Hoonry, making it more efficient.

LOL...funny you mention hallucinations. I have been told my cookies were like a mushroom trip haha.



hoonry said:


> wow great discussion on edibles. I didn't know it went so deep! I've never used lecithin or decarbed my weed or hash prior to cooking- I never thought it needed to be stronger. maybe more efficient is how I need to look at it.
> 
> I do know this though - edibles are way to easy too overdose on! I've done it a couple of times eating bubble hash to the point where I literally couldn't walk and was having more intense hallucinations than I've had on LSD. It's funny to me now but at the time I was terrified! Be careful folks! And share your stories when you do go overboard please.


----------



## TWS (Oct 30, 2013)

So if you dry ice your trim and used the material for butter after words there is still enough stuff in it to work ?


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2013)

yes sir  I wouldn't have thought there would be, but yep. I also don't shake it for very long. I shake just enough to get the goodness. Not looking for any green in my gold

How you doing TWS?


----------



## TWS (Oct 30, 2013)

I have dry iced trim and then blasted it and get a good return so it makes sense. I'm good really. The Mrs has some stomach problems and she has been going thru test after test.It's taken weeks and she is not eating much because it makes her stomach hurt. We are getting ready to go to another one here in a few. I want to tell her we are going up North for a week for her B-day (BBQ time) but want to wait to see what is wrong before I make any plans.


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2013)

What kind of pains? Does it feel like really full but she is hungry? Or like glass shards in the top portion? Verping? If so, have her try taking omeprazole (prilosec I believe) and a strong (at least 1 but preferable 2 billion cultures per dose) probiotic. Name brands would be, Pearls, Align, or something similiar, but you can just go to your vitamin section at wallyworld and look for the probiotics - way cheaper  Hope that helps some. And Def hope to see you at the BBQ!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 30, 2013)

Fucking probiotic are the fucking bomb. Had to take 'em for a whole month.


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2013)

I am on them everyday without fail


----------



## BigB 420 (Oct 30, 2013)

My wife had stomach problems too and I had her try some probiotics, they fixed her up good and now she takes them everyday. 

I always take them after I've been prescribed antibiotics, those always mess up my stomach.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 30, 2013)

just take some yellows. if its yellow its good idk thats what i think lol


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 30, 2013)

im no pharm tech lol


----------



## kstub (Oct 30, 2013)

Hooray, FINALLY got all the trimming done




Google weather is smoking some serious crack - said it was going to be 9 degrees, actually was 31!!! Stupid panic-inducing Google




Oh well, it was a good excuse to get it all in, and now I don't have to worry anymore!! I think all told I'm going to end up w/ about 1 3/4 #'s from 6 plants - most of that was on the Black Cherry & Deadhead OG, the others just gave me an oz or 2 each




That'll be nice to switch up flavors a few times over the next year. I'm set 'til next harvest, YEAH!!! Here's my fave pic - a 1 gallon jar full of Black Cherry  Happy smoking everyone, and I wish I could come to this BBQ you all speak of - it sounds pretty epic!! lol


View attachment 2877138


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome Kstub. I so love to see full jars like that.


----------



## fumble (Oct 30, 2013)

Just a couple of shots of what I am doing this year. The purple one I was told was a Fire OG...anyone know by looking at it? The others are Crossroads #3 and Skunky Monkey


----------



## doublejj (Oct 30, 2013)

Wow, that is very pretty, fumble!......sticky icky....


----------



## fumble (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks JJ. Not bad for 'not gonna grow outside this year' lol


----------



## Jozikins (Oct 31, 2013)

fumble said:


> Just a couple of shots of what I am doing this year. The purple one I was told was a Fire OG...anyone know by looking at it? The others are Crossroads #3 and Skunky Monkey


I've seen Fire OG turn colors before, but I'd have to see more pictures of the plant before I told you for sure. I can tell you for sure that you have a fucking awesome OG cut of purple-something that is worth whatever price you'd like, just like my Phantom Cookies this year


----------



## gioua (Oct 31, 2013)

few of my larger collas from this year all Bubba Kush


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 31, 2013)

With all of the edibles talk, I thought I'd post a pic of this morning's wake and bake. Pancakes smothered in cannabutter and maple syrup anyone?


----------



## doublejj (Oct 31, 2013)

fumble said:


> Thanks JJ. Not bad for 'not gonna grow outside this year' lol


You & ABM! the both of yah! lol!.....


----------



## fumble (Oct 31, 2013)

hahaha!!! I know, right?


----------



## fumble (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Jozi...here are a couple more shots. Maybe easier to tell?


----------



## fumble (Oct 31, 2013)

Sorry Mr. Sticky...when it comes to Pam* I like mine to be blue 



MrStickyScissors said:


> just take some yellows. if its yellow its good idk thats what i think lol


----------



## Carmarelo (Oct 31, 2013)

I got a spare oz of Vortex, and will be rolling up a bible hooter tonight. 



Smoke big ya'll, and have a Happy Hallow's eve!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 31, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> With all of the edibles talk, I thought I'd post a pic of this morning's wake and bake. Pancakes smothered in cannabutter and maple syrup anyone?
> 
> View attachment 2877518


Mmmmm...nothing better than cannabutter...followed up by bong to begin the day.


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Mmmmm...nothing better than cannabutter...followed up by bong to begin the day.


Yeah man, I got ripped AF. Dammit my budder is strong!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyway, I hate to keep wearing out this Mexican gal, but I thought wtf. It rained all night and pretty much all day, but finally it has stopped and is very warm and breezy, which has dried her off pretty good. The thing now is battling the wilting of all the leaves that were damaged by frost. you know how they wither to the bud and when wet, they stick and cause mold issues. I'm trying to keep them pulled off, but damn I'd have to almost fully trim her _before_ harvest to give her the week or more, more, more she needs to fully ripen. I'm getting 3-4 days before another rain rolls in for a few days, so I'm gonna monitor her. I will NOT let mold get a toe hold on this late plant. Looks like she may yield close to an elbow. I gave my grow buddy a few of the extra females from the few seeds I germed for the fuck of it and he harvested a week ago. I hate to say this, but the initial high from the early smaller buds of his is better than the Critical, White Widow and Mango I harvested over a month ago, though a totally different high. We shall see.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 31, 2013)

fumble said:


> Hey Jozi...here are a couple more shots. Maybe easier to tell?


Damn those are some beautiful plants!!! You always rock that dank outdoors! Save me a nug for the bbq please!!!


----------



## hexthat (Oct 31, 2013)

purple kush finally finishing up


----------



## TWS (Oct 31, 2013)

I prefer Pam in the flesh.


----------



## fumble (Oct 31, 2013)

bwahahaha TWS!!! I like the whole damn Pam fam  Hexthat, that Purple Kush is phenomenal! Smidge, those kolas are looking beautiful!

Thank you FM  I will be saving you some of each for the BBQ


----------



## Garden Boss (Oct 31, 2013)

I feel like a trimming zombie, I need some THOR style lightning bolt to jumpstart my stoner self.... So much work done and a mountain to do. (Quit bitching and get back to work????)..... okay


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 31, 2013)

so sad man, hate this part of the flowering. my 8 ft purple girl is harvestable. however the weather for the next week, after today and tommorow (which is cold/rainy)
is real nice highs low 60 lows low 40s. and haveing so many budsites a week will add an oz maybe 2. so do i let her go and risk the mold or chop her down tommorow morning?


----------



## ambedexteras (Oct 31, 2013)

damn its rainning fucking hard and these buds are heavy. im not @ the same house where the plants are but im sure my big girls bending from
the rain. i may not have a choice tommorow but to harvest lol


----------



## Smidge34 (Oct 31, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> damn its rainning fucking hard and these buds are heavy. im not @ the same house where the plants are but im sure my big girls bending from
> the rain. i may not have a choice tommorow but to harvest lol


I'm in the same boat man. After posting earlier about being in the clear, we just had a torrential 30 minute downpour, with 40 mph gusts whipping around wild AF. I can't wait 'til morning, so i'm putting on a pair of boots and making my way down to make sure she ain't effed up. Forecast has next 4 days in 60s and mostly sunny and that extra zip or two, plus added maturity would be nice. I don't think I'm gonna let her go through another one of these though.


----------



## TWS (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, we have six left to go including the scrog. All but one or two should be down this weekend . The scrog could be another 4 weeks but no longer than that . The gogi was generous with 3#'s in a 15 gallon in ground pot . The Sunshine day dream looks like frosty indoor and the Agent orange smells of Orange fuel . The dirzella smells like juicy fruit/fuel and is quite impressive in the scrog but the Sativa side of her is pushing for a long run. The Hoop house is covered now in the sunniest part of the yard with 5 new girls in it. They should be ready by Christmas . Happy harvest to those still at it. Keep them scissors clean and your coffee cups full . Happy to see most everyone made it to the end. Thank you so much for making this thread what it is. It never left the first page and is the biggest thread I've seen in a 6 month time. There was plenty of nice grows and great pics, I meet a lot of great folks I never meet before. The thread was very civil and no problems at all for the most part which is really hard to do. The Outdoor crew Is the best crew !


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2013)

You rock TWS! Great thread hun


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> Well, we have six left to go including the scrog. All but one or two should be down this weekend . The scrog could be another 4 weeks but no longer than that . The gogi was generous with 3#'s in a 15 gallon in ground pot . The Sunshine day dream looks like frosty indoor and the Agent orange smells of Orange fuel . The dirzella smells like juicy fruit/fuel and is quite impressive in the scrog but the Sativa side of her is pushing for a long run. The Hoop house is covered now in the sunniest part of the yard with 5 new girls in it. They should be ready by Christmas . Happy harvest to those still at it. Keep them scissors clean and your coffee cups full . Happy to see most everyone made it to the end. Thank you so much for making this thread what it is. It never left the first page and is the biggest thread I've seen in a 6 month time. There was plenty of nice grows and great pics, I meet a lot of great folks I never meet before. The thread was very civil and no problems at all for the most part which is really hard to do. The Outdoor crew Is the best crew !


4 weeks...wow. Honestly, I'm kinda glad to hear it. Everyone is harvesting and I'm here just looking at this big Super Lemon Haze packing on weight and getting frosty but not looking like she's near to finishing. For every orange pistil, there's three fresh white ones. I might just be in that same boat with you, two weeks at least probably 3-4. I knew going in that a sativa dominant plant was ggoing to finish later, I just had no idea that later would be so close to December. 

Thanks for starting such a great thread. For me, being a new grower and someone new to riu, this thread has been amazing. So many friendly people willing to offer up advice without being pricks about it. The outdoor crew really is the best...must be all the fresh air and sunlight.

I hope to see another one of these for the 2014 season, and I hope I'll be able to participate again.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> Well, we have six left to go including the scrog. All but one or two should be down this weekend . The scrog could be another 4 weeks but no longer than that . The gogi was generous with 3#'s in a 15 gallon in ground pot . The Sunshine day dream looks like frosty indoor and the Agent orange smells of Orange fuel . The dirzella smells like juicy fruit/fuel and is quite impressive in the scrog but the Sativa side of her is pushing for a long run. The Hoop house is covered now in the sunniest part of the yard with 5 new girls in it. They should be ready by Christmas . Happy harvest to those still at it. Keep them scissors clean and your coffee cups full . Happy to see most everyone made it to the end. Thank you so much for making this thread what it is. It never left the first page and is the biggest thread I've seen in a 6 month time. There was plenty of nice grows and great pics, I meet a lot of great folks I never meet before. The thread was very civil and no problems at all for the most part which is really hard to do. The Outdoor crew Is the best crew !


Funny how a plant can bring people together! Our government should take notes and pay more attention! Cant wait for the Open Show & Tell 2014!!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## BigB 420 (Nov 1, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> so sad man, hate this part of the flowering. my 8 ft purple girl is harvestable. however the weather for the next week, after today and tommorow (which is cold/rainy)
> is real nice highs low 60 lows low 40s. and haveing so many budsites a week will add an oz maybe 2. so do i let her go and risk the mold or chop her down tommorow morning?


Chop the big colas and let the little stuff ride it out.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Anyway, I hate to keep wearing out this Mexican gal, but I thought wtf. It rained all night and pretty much all day, but finally it has stopped and is very warm and breezy, which has dried her off pretty good. The thing now is battling the wilting of all the leaves that were damaged by frost. you know how they wither to the bud and when wet, they stick and cause mold issues. I'm trying to keep them pulled off, but damn I'd have to almost fully trim her _before_ harvest to give her the week or more, more, more she needs to fully ripen. I'm getting 3-4 days before another rain rolls in for a few days, so I'm gonna monitor her. I will NOT let mold get a toe hold on this late plant. Looks like she may yield close to an elbow. I gave my grow buddy a few of the extra females from the few seeds I germed for the fuck of it and he harvested a week ago. I hate to say this, but the initial high from the early smaller buds of his is better than the Critical, White Widow and Mango I harvested over a month ago, though a totally different high. We shall see.
> 
> View attachment 2877978View attachment 2877980View attachment 2877981View attachment 2877982View attachment 2877983View attachment 2877984


My town is full of Mexican girls, I like wearing them out.

Sometimes a strain seems stronger only b/c it is different. Happens to me the first time I switch, then the second try isn't as mind bending.

Happy day!


----------



## hexthat (Nov 1, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> so sad man, hate this part of the flowering. my 8 ft purple girl is harvestable. however the weather for the next week, after today and tommorow (which is cold/rainy)
> is real nice highs low 60 lows low 40s. and haveing so many budsites a week will add an oz maybe 2. so do i let her go and risk the mold or chop her down tommorow morning?





ambedexteras said:


> damn its rainning fucking hard and these buds are heavy. im not @ the same house where the plants are but im sure my big girls bending from
> the rain. i may not have a choice tommorow but to harvest lol





BigB 420 said:


> Chop the big colas and let the little stuff ride it out.


i agree with BigB mold isnt worth the risk, a ounce of per-cation is worth a pound of cure... in this cause an ounce of unmold weed is worth a pound of moldy shit


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 1, 2013)

hey i like the idea man. pull the big stuff . now its already been raining for 24 hrs so im wondering if i should just let it all ride it out for the 5-7 days of nice weather. if i dont
pull the big shit tonight my plan it to harvest wednesday. gonna see how shes holding up within the hr


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey everyone congratulations on your seasons hard work!!!

I know for most of us it's far from over but we're here and we made it!

I still have a handful of big girls in the greenhouse as well as all the lowers that were left to fill in....

In CO we are suppose to get 8-12inches of snow monday so I will be taking ALL the TOPS from the ENTIRE garden this wkend...

Leaving the lowers to weather the greenhouse lows, though I'll be cranking the heaters maybe til mid november!!!


Stay warm and dry!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Hey everyone congratulations on your seasons hard work!!!
> 
> I know for most of us it's far from over but we're here and we made it!
> 
> ...


I hate to say it bro, but it was 70 yesterday 71 today, sunny all next week........in NorCal.......maybe this is why Cali is known for it's weed, the weather is usually good late into the flowering season........Looking great garlictrain........


----------



## Joedank (Nov 1, 2013)

Man the pics an advice on here is soooo good an tasty looking best thread yet IMO ! 
I live for this !! Got two greenhouses done and in and my solar greenhouses to go till December with haze crosses that flourish in the waning southern Coloradowinters . 
Also in the small solar an og X skunk cross finishing up stoked on sum Durban X nev haze


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 1, 2013)

Sad day at LAX Airport this morning, TSA Agent got shot and killed! Fucking pathetic losers!!! 

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2013)

Just finished trimming up the second of my two Crossroads #3...had to cut the top off due to a worm...little effer


----------



## doublejj (Nov 1, 2013)

That looks sweet fumble........


----------



## Joedank (Nov 1, 2013)

yeh fumble hella frosty !!

i thought i should explane that the hazes that go to december are in a themal mass collection based geenhouse . the soil (12") is heated to 60-70* using forced hot air from the top of the room . it is called a climate battery or soil battery . i also use the off heat from my flowering room to heat the air in the room . stays at about 65 in the air and 61-67 in the soil at night depending on day temps. it works like a charm and came with this home as a unfinished idea that once refined is growing citrus t 7200 feet


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2013)

hella nice Joe. I love the description of your greenhouse too. I would love one myself


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey there everyone!

This is by far my favorite thread on Riu atm and I'm not ashamed to say I'll follow posts of peeps who post here cause there are SO many of you dropping knowledge and sharing inspiration!


Kudos to US!

Well a day or so ago I was on doublejj's trimbot review :
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/742824-bud-trimmer-review-trimbot-7.html#post9780515

An Fumble (hi fumble I'm GT ) had mentioned using the trimbot trim for bubble, long story short I used it and it was trash...

So I got the craving after that for some yummy super clean bubble and 2 spin cycles later I've got some blond bombshell!

Thanks you guys for the inspiration!






I love the moonrock profile able to be obtained in bubble not just wax.


----------



## fumble (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice to meet you GT  So is that magnificent looking stuff from bubble from the trimbot? Or did you start fresh with different trim?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 2, 2013)

Joskind I took 5 yellows and I feel like I won the lottery


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 2, 2013)

Lol I dnt think I told the pine cone story yet. You will love it tws. Where jiskins hits a oarked car at 3am and gets out and thinks he hit a pine cone lmao


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2013)

This is what I have left outside. Group shot first (with my artichoke  Then Skunky Monkey, Nebula, and what I was told was the Fire OG. But after looking at a lot of pics online, I can't find one FireOg that looks like this. Anyone know what it might be? I am loving all the fuzzy lime green with the dark purple.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 2, 2013)

fumble said:


> This is what I have left outside. Group shot first (with my artichoke  Then Skunky Monkey, Nebula, and what I was told was the Fire OG. But after looking at a lot of pics online, I can't find one FireOg that looks like this. Anyone know what it might be? I am loving all the fuzzy lime green with the dark purple.


Does it look like this??
This is a Girl Scout Cookie.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Nov 2, 2013)

Chopped down my gal this morning....but going to keep her alive just to see what she does


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 2, 2013)

I really don't like to reveg. I only do it if I have a strain I would like to keep, and need clones.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Nov 2, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> I really don't like to reveg. I only do it if I have a strain I would like to keep, and need clones.


the 6 tiny scrub buds on the bottom just might be enough for one joint, so just thinking they may enlarge enough to get 2 joints  

.....actually, I enjoy it as a house plant and don't want to part with her yet


----------



## Grobda (Nov 2, 2013)

I panic harvested a month ago due to not being able to control some mold issues but left some smaller buds on lower branches. I let the plants go with no nutes/watering and pulled the remaining (non-moldy) buds yesterday as the plants are dying. Pretty cool colors on the Kandy Kush, possibly due to cold?

View attachment 2879832


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 2, 2013)

Grobda said:


> I panic harvested a month ago due to not being able to control some mold issues but left some smaller buds on lower branches. I let the plants go with no nutes/watering and pulled the remaining (non-moldy) buds yesterday as the plants are dying. Pretty cool colors on the Kandy Kush, possibly due to cold?
> 
> View attachment 2879832


Man, you just gotta love a fully ripe bud like that! Hell yeah man, I bet it's some couch-locking, dank ass shit! I'd love to hear a smoke report when she cures!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, I didn't reach the November 9th target date I had set, but the Mexican gal is no more. My grow buddy spent an hour convincing me why I needed to go ahead and take her and in the end I went with my gut and took her. We looked at the trichs with the pocket scope and of course, there was a mix of amber, cloudy and clear. 95% of the pistils are brown and withered, with a few new pistil formation here and there. The kicker was the spread of a small amount of PM to some of the lower, more shaded popcorn buds, as well as a couple of wet, dead leaves up next to the bud. I like to harvest just before first light, normally, but she has been so wet the past several mornings, that I took her mid-afternoon, where a steady 8-10 mph breeze, along with abundant sunshine had her as dry as she will be prior to bringing her in. Anyway, she's done now, for better or worse. I've enjoyed every minute of this thread!



Edit, trich/pistil shot:


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't believe in trich testing.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 2, 2013)

Something funny about this plant was that only a few of the calyxes turned purple:



Where in the pic above, that bud stayed green.


----------



## fumble (Nov 2, 2013)

No Dirtsurfr, but that is really effing pretty 



dirtsurfr said:


> Does it look like this??
> This is a Girl Scout Cookie.


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 2, 2013)

fumble said:


> No Dirtsurfr, but that is really effing pretty


it sure is


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 2, 2013)

*Well Damn wind broke my covers and they fell onto my plants and trashed my 4 best looking plants man have i had a bad year!!*


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 2, 2013)

*Partly cloudy with a chance of rain after midnight. Low of 41F. Windy. Winds from the SW at 20 to 35 mph with gusts to 45 mph. Chance of rain 20%



When your sitting at a stop light and your car is rocking like there is a party in it you know shits crazy!
*


----------



## TWS (Nov 2, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Hey there everyone!
> 
> This is by far my favorite thread on Riu atm and I'm not ashamed to say I'll follow posts of peeps who post here cause there are SO many of you dropping knowledge and sharing inspiration!
> 
> ...


 Sweet .... Im practicing. 


MrStickyScissors said:


> Joskind I took 5 yellows and I feel like I won the lottery


 Better then black jack....lol


MrStickyScissors said:


> Lol I dnt think I told the pine cone story yet. You will love it tws. Where jiskins hits a oarked car at 3am and gets out and thinks he hit a pine cone lmao


 oh god...... Don't mention Rocks... 


fumble said:


> This is what I have left outside. Group shot first (with my artichoke  Then Skunky Monkey, Nebula, and what I was told was the Fire OG. But after looking at a lot of pics online, I can't find one FireOg that looks like this. Anyone know what it might be? I am loving all the fuzzy lime green with the dark purple.


 pure sweetnesss !


Indoor Sun King said:


> Chopped down my gal this morning....but going to keep her alive just to see what she does


 Way to go !


Grobda said:


> I panic harvested a month ago due to not being able to control some mold issues but left some smaller buds on lower branches. I let the plants go with no nutes/watering and pulled the remaining (non-moldy) buds yesterday as the plants are dying. Pretty cool colors on the Kandy Kush, possibly due to cold?
> 
> View attachment 2879832


 Any harvest is better then no harvest ! way to go.


Smidge34 said:


> Well, I didn't reach the November 9th target date I had set, but the Mexican gal is no more. My grow buddy spent an hour convincing me why I needed to go ahead and take her and in the end I went with my gut and took her. We looked at the trichs with the pocket scope and of course, there was a mix of amber, cloudy and clear. 95% of the pistils are brown and withered, with a few new pistil formation here and there. The kicker was the spread of a small amount of PM to some of the lower, more shaded popcorn buds, as well as a couple of wet, dead leaves up next to the bud. I like to harvest just before first light, normally, but she has been so wet the past several mornings, that I took her mid-afternoon, where a steady 8-10 mph breeze, along with abundant sunshine had her as dry as she will be prior to bringing her in. Anyway, she's done now, for better or worse. I've enjoyed every minute of this thread!
> 
> View attachment 2880045View attachment 2880046View attachment 2880047View attachment 2880048
> 
> ...


 It's a long time for sure... You don't want that sativa amber anyways.


gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I don't believe in trich testing.


 I believe in aliens ....


TokaLot said:


> *Partly cloudy with a chance of rain after midnight. Low of 41F. Windy. Winds from the SW at 20 to 35 mph with gusts to 45 mph. Chance of rain 20%
> 
> Nights aren't bad... The W word sucks ..
> 
> ...


 I hate those kind of days in the desert.


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 2, 2013)

*Haha last couple nights have been in the low 20s tho so yea.*


----------



## TWS (Nov 2, 2013)

day temps 85f nights 45f. the winter hoop.  The scrog


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 2, 2013)

*Very Nice!*


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 2, 2013)

So the post last plant harvest blues has kind of set in and I wanted to show a start to finish montage of my few plants this grow year, since I wore out the Latina gal throughout October and want to show off my little illegal, fuck the police grow of 2013. Thanks for looking and already looking forward to Show & Tell 2014!

Critical by Royal Queen fem. I had 5 beans and 4 popped, gave 2 to my grow buddy. Pheno 1. She was ahead of pheno 2 by a week to 10 days. Good thing, cause I fought mold/rot throughout September, cutting and trimming out mold and surrounding bud mercilessly and finally LOST the battle and chopped her 2 weeks or so early, Sep 18.



Critical pheno 2. Her bud structure wasn't as tight and compact as pheno 1, so she handled the the mold better, but a stretch of rain to end September ended her a week or so early:



Blimburn Mango, went down with the mold spore explosion of late Sep. She never really did much for me outdoors. It was far and away the most pleasant to smell and taste, though I swear it had the faintest rotting meat aftertaste (maybe?) along with her yummy fruity flavor and believe me, I know that sounds crazy. Anyway, she probably needed another setting than outdoor in KY, as an indoor organic grow was recommended. Needed another 2 weeks. She was a freebie anyway:



Royal Queen's version of White Widow. She caught a little mold, but did well with clipping out small sections the last couple of weeks, until like the others, she got caught up in the rainy spell of late Sep. It's a shame, cause she had very few cloudy trichs and less than 50% withered pistils. I'd have loved to grown her 3 more weeks, cause her straight up high is the most intense of the 4 so far. Maybe the 50% sativa influence? I love my sativa high!


----------



## fumble (Nov 3, 2013)

very nice Smidge  I can't wait til 2014 either


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Nov 3, 2013)

fumble said:


> very nice Smidge  I can't wait til 2014 either


 Hey girl your mailbox is full tried to PM you with burning questions. Lol.


----------



## fumble (Nov 3, 2013)

lol...sorry Rae - all cleared


----------



## Carmarelo (Nov 3, 2013)

Some old rubbers that smell like vagina


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 3, 2013)

fumble said:


> Nice to meet you GT  So is that magnificent looking stuff from bubble from the trimbot? Or did you start fresh with different trim?


Thank you Fumble  

This bubble was made from some sugar leaf I had found buried in the deep freeze. 

Master Kush and Ghost OG I believe. 

As for the trimbot trim I'm gonna let my buddy blast it into bho for 1/2 the yield. 

Looking around at all the lowers filling in I'm glad I have someone willing to blast the leaf. 

I'm really looking forward to blasting all these yummy sticky lowers!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 3, 2013)

I went to Stan Lee's Comikaze yesterday at LA Convention Center. It was a fucking blast, I had my vape pen with me so I was stoned the whole time! Sooooo many hot chicks there! 

View attachment 2880964View attachment 2880965View attachment 2880966
View attachment 2880969View attachment 2880970View attachment 2880972View attachment 2880973

Peace
FM


----------



## ULEN (Nov 3, 2013)

I took down the auto. Hung it up to dry in the top corner of my closet in which I covered with black plastic and had a small desk fan blowing air on low. After 5 days the outside was dry. Didn't have any brown paper bags so I used some manila envelopes and placed them back in the dark inside a shoe box. 12 hours later the buds came out and were placed back in the jars. I've been burping twice a day for 10-15 mins. No mold and the smell is nice. No hay/grass smell. 

The other 2 ladies I have outside keep looking closer to being done. One's a little further along than the other but it isn't too far behind. But I'd like to get some opinions. My guesstimate is 7-10 days.


----------



## fumble (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice ULEN  What is the strain? It looks very similar to the one of mine that I don't know the name of. Mine has long skinny leaves though, but same colors.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 3, 2013)

fumble said:


> very nice Smidge  I can't wait til 2014 either



oh shit i am going for the "biggest of 2013 will be the smallest of 2014" 
cant wait .... but still so much to trim


----------



## fumble (Nov 3, 2013)

it seems like a never ending job...or at least it did last year. This year is snip snip hang


----------



## ULEN (Nov 3, 2013)

fumble said:


> Nice ULEN  What is the strain? It looks very similar to the one of mine that I don't know the name of. Mine has long skinny leaves though, but same colors.


Oh man, I have no idea. They were brought to me when they still resembled little bean sprouts. It's still a mystery.


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2013)

Well me too  It is a beautiful mystery indeed


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi all.

I have a photo update on my Super Lemon Haze. She's been packing on weight big time these past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello this shot is for Fumble. Here is what might become something yummy, like truffles. Here are the leftover "sludge" as I call it, the left over plant material after running a coconut oil extract. Got idea from the Queen of Medibles, Fumble. Just tossed the bundles into a pan filled with coconut milk and let roll for several hours on low. Will strain and then decide what to do with it, not sure how strong it would be, might just be for coffee and tea.


----------



## 757growin (Nov 4, 2013)

My super lemon haze. Socal joe but not nearly the size of that beast


----------



## ULEN (Nov 4, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have a photo update on my Super Lemon Haze. She's been packing on weight big time these past 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ...


 they're suPer tall! How many times did you top it?



Raeofsun13 said:


> View attachment 2882286
> 
> Hello this shot is for Fumble. Here is what might become something yummy, like truffles. Here are the leftover "sludge" as I call it, the left over plant material after running a coconut oil extract. Got idea from the Queen of Medibles, Fumble. Just tossed the bundles into a pan filled with coconut milk and let roll for several hours on low. Will strain and then decide what to do with it, not sure how strong it would be, might just be for coffee and tea.


That loOks delicious



757growin said:


> View attachment 2882308View attachment 2882308
> My super lemon haze. Socal joe but not nearly the size of that beast


And that looks like a mighty fine bud.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2013)

ULEN said:


> they're suPer tall! How many times did you top it?


Just once. Let her get 6 nodes high, then topped at the third node. Once the new tops started growing in, I tied them all down. So yeah, topped once plus LST.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2882308View attachment 2882308
> My super lemon haze. Socal joe but not nearly the size of that beast


Looks nice. I saw the monsters you did last year, very impressive. This was an accidental monster, I never intended to have a 7 1/2 foot tall tree...she just kept on stretching and I didn't have the heart to prune her back at that point.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 4, 2013)

kstub said:


> Hooray, FINALLY got all the trimming done
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most accurate weather reports....Aviationweather.gov. They dont miss by much. Stands to reason though....thats what most pilots look at when working on a flight plan. Just type in your zip code and wa-la!!!


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 4, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have a photo update on my Super Lemon Haze. She's been packing on weight big time these past 2-3 weeks.
> 
> ...


That looks yummy!! I wish I could grow pure sativas out here where I live...its just to cold. The season is to short...they never finish. I can grow some sativa/indica hybreeds but generally not pure sativas like haze.


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2013)

Haha!! That is just too cool Rae  And thank you for the compliment  I love that you are trying the milk bath. So so many things you can do with the milk. I made some green chili mac and cheese once and it was yummy. And when you make ice cream with it, it is very helpful in keeping you at the 1/2 cup serving size instead of the whole pint 



Raeofsun13 said:


> View attachment 2882286
> 
> Hello this shot is for Fumble. Here is what might become something yummy, like truffles. Here are the leftover "sludge" as I call it, the left over plant material after running a coconut oil extract. Got idea from the Queen of Medibles, Fumble. Just tossed the bundles into a pan filled with coconut milk and let roll for several hours on low. Will strain and then decide what to do with it, not sure how strong it would be, might just be for coffee and tea.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> That looks yummy!! I wish I could grow pure sativas out here where I live...its just to cold. The season is to short...they never finish. I can grow some sativa/indica hybreeds but generally not pure sativas like haze.


Thank you. One of the great things about Southern California is that you can pretty much garden all year long. The summers are intense, but the winters are mild, and I'll take that tradeoff any time.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 4, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Thank you. One of the great things about Southern California is that you can pretty much garden all year long. The summers are intense, but the winters are mild, and I'll take that tradeoff any time.


Ya....I was talking strictly outdoors. No way we can finish something like that here. Fortunatly I can grow indoors and do get to grow those strains indoors but never outdoors. I love solar power!! I could almost smell that plant....lol mmmmmmmm nothing like the smell and taste of a HAZE....and lets not forget the high!!!! super


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Ya....I was talking strictly outdoors. No way we can finish something like that here. Fortunatly I can grow indoors and do get to grow those strains indoors but never outdoors. I love solar power!! I could almost smell that plant....lol mmmmmmmm nothing like the smell and taste of a HAZE....and lets not forget the high!!!! super


Nothing quite like the HID in the sky, eh? I'm definitely looking forward to this girl. She's not super skunky or stinky, but up close smells like candy. I'm not a big smoker, and I don't know what a haze high or taste is like, so I'm just just waiting patiently for her to finish up so I can find out.


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Nov 4, 2013)

fumble said:


> Haha!! That is just too cool Rae  And thank you for the compliment  I love that you are trying the milk bath. So so many things you can do with the milk. I made some green chili mac and cheese once and it was yummy. And when you make ice cream with it, it is very helpful in keeping you at the 1/2 cup serving size instead of the whole pint


 Don't give me more idea's Fumble. Not sure I can handle it, my brain is going 1000 miles a minutes about growing and edibles as it is! But damn if you can't really use every single piece of this medicine! Crazy......lol

oh and working on a holiday medicated Carmel corn recipe, gonna convert my grqndmother's that I have been making for years.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 4, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Nothing quite like the HID in the sky, eh? I'm definitely looking forward to this girl. She's not super skunky or stinky, but up close smells like candy. I'm not a big smoker, and I don't know what a haze high or taste is like, so I'm just just waiting patiently for her to finish up so I can find out.


Well here is some advice....Sit down...preferably in your car out in the yard...strap up...light up and hold on to the steering wheel ...now get ready for the flight k...and away you go..LOL. Haze is one of the best smokes ever but if your tolerance is low...go easy. It can be overwhelming.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2013)

Bear Country said:


> Well here is some advice....Sit down...preferably in your car out in the yard...strap up...light up and hold on to the steering wheel ...now get ready for the flight k...and away you go..LOL. Haze is one of the best smokes ever but if your tolerance is low...go easy. It can be overwhelming.


Nice description, that sounds awesome. I'd much rather take flight than feel like I can't get off the couch.


----------



## fumble (Nov 4, 2013)

mmm...I just made caramel corn for the neighbors for Halloween - then locked my gate and shut off light :O Would you happen to know how to do the microgram breakdown Rae? I measure in doses, but the dispensaries want micrograms...uuuggghhh


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 4, 2013)

fumble said:


> mmm...I just made caramel corn for the neighbors for Halloween - then locked my gate and shut off light :O Would you happen to know how to do the microgram breakdown Rae? I measure in doses, but the dispensaries want micrograms...uuuggghhh


This is from BadKat's thread. https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv.html



Tip: If all the candies are the same size, you can calculate how much hash is in each, by just dividing your hash by the number of candies you have.

But to calculate how much hash is in each candy, when you have 
multiple different but consistent sizes, you simply weigh your 
candy, then take the grams of hash you used, divided by the total 
grams of candy you have. You&#8217;ll get a funny looking number. Then 
you multiply that number, by the weight of the individual candies.

For instance, lets say I used 4 grams of hash, in 121 total grams 
of candy.

I had :
8 x 5.0g (squares) = 40g, 
6 x 6.0g (rectangles) = 36g, 
and 
6 x 7.5g (circles) = 45g.

4 / 121 = 0.03305&#8230;.. that is the weight of hash, per candy-gram. 

You can do it by the group, or very easily by multiplying the funny 
number (0.03305) by the weight of an individual piece of candy.





This way, even if all the candies are sized randomly, you&#8217;ll know the 
level contained in each candy if you have a scale and know the 
total weight of that one piece.​


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 5, 2013)

Are any of you nor-Cal growers St. Mary's basketball fans?


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks Shelby! I forgot she had that info in there. I think I can do it now. Will probably still need some help though as algebra is not my strongsuit. lol


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Nov 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> mmm...I just made caramel corn for the neighbors for Halloween - then locked my gate and shut off light :O Would you happen to know how to do the microgram breakdown Rae? I measure in doses, but the dispensaries want micrograms...uuuggghhh


 Well here is how we do it, it is just a rough draft and if someone has a different way by all means share, please.

1oz=28gx1000mg/g= 28000mg 
28000mg/.18 (total % estimate figured w/butter bud, obviously for hash your thc % would be higher) = 5040 mg 
So in theory if we used 3 oz (buds per cup of coconut oil) then we are looking at 15120 mg/batch
Then divide by the number of doses. 

Again total estimated please jump in wherever needed. I have seen some edible companies not divide by % thc and you can tell when you eat their products.


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 5, 2013)

Sprouting.


----------



## Joedank (Nov 5, 2013)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> Sprouting.




me too got durban X nev haze- and la con - nev haze 20 of each to find a male of each...

cant wait to see new fast flowering sativa hybid phenos - the durban haze is already a winner for me . about 30* right now with 5 inches of snow on the greenhouse . but its 60* in the greeny


----------



## egoren (Nov 5, 2013)

When do you recommend to begin outdoors? If I live much souther - like Florida? April ?


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry but where to you get the 1000mg/g? what does that mean? uuuggghhh



Raeofsun13 said:


> Well here is how we do it, it is just a rough draft and if someone has a different way by all means share, please.
> 
> 1oz=28gx1000mg/g= 28000mg
> 28000mg/.18 (total % estimate figured w/butter bud, obviously for hash your thc % would be higher) = 5040 mg
> ...


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey fumble, what he's saying is this: there are 1000mg to a gram, 28 grams to an ounce, ergo 28000mg to an ounce. Technically speaking, there are 28, 349 mg to an ounce, but who's counting?


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Nov 5, 2013)

Last two plants to take down (blueberry diesel). They're getting a nice purple color with the colder fall nights and crystal clear indian Summer days here in Nor Cal. I think they'll be coming down by the end of this week as we're expecting some rain by Sunday. Just enjoying the fact that it's been a fun year and the worst of the trimming is finished.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 5, 2013)

FarmerOfTomatoes said:


> Last two plants to take down (blueberry diesel). They're getting a nice purple color with the colder fall nights and crystal clear indian Summer days here in Nor Cal. I think they'll be coming down by the end of this week as we're expecting some rain by Sunday. Just enjoying the fact that it's been a fun year and the worst of the trimming is finished.


Shot 4 w/the sun...nice!.

Hard to believe it's been over a month since I harvested outdoors...I'm already flowering Winter grow indoors while some of you are still outside.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 5, 2013)

sweeeeeeeet


----------



## fumble (Nov 5, 2013)

Ok Ic Ic. I think I get it now. Thank you Joe and Rae


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Nov 5, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Hey fumble, what he's saying is this: there are 1000mg to a gram, 28 grams to an ounce, ergo 28000mg to an ounce. Technically speaking, there are 28, 349 mg to an ounce, but who's counting?


 Not to get technical, but I am a she. But yes, Joe has got it correct. Thanks Joe!


----------



## TWS (Nov 5, 2013)

Joedank said:


> View attachment 2883499View attachment 2883501View attachment 2883502View attachment 2883503View attachment 2883504View attachment 2883505View attachment 2883506View attachment 2883507View attachment 2883508
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a hella nice brick of bubble, looks great. That SOB climbing that mountain sure must have hella lungs for sure.


----------



## TWS (Nov 5, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> Not to get technical, but I am a she. But yes, Joe has got it correct. Thanks Joe!


 lol ! k prove it .


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 5, 2013)

Raeofsun13 said:


> Not to get technical, but I am a she. But yes, Joe has got it correct. Thanks Joe!


My bad. I automatically assume there are no women on the internet.  Won't get that wrong again.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

TWS said:


> That's a hella nice brick of bubble, looks great. That SOB climbing that mountain sure must have hella lungs for sure.


I think I ran out of breath looking at him climbing....but what a beautiful fucking picture!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 5, 2013)

TWS said:


> lol ! k prove it .


Proof is in the pic, she was at Comikaze in LA!!!! She is hottie too! lol


----------



## TWS (Nov 5, 2013)

She was ?


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 5, 2013)

egoren said:


> When do you recommend to begin outdoors? If I live much souther - like Florida? April ?


I'm sure you can plant outdoors in April in florida....pretty warm down there by April. Check your area for latest frost stats for both spring and fall. That will give you some perspective of your window for outdoor growing....that long season you have down south also will give you the opportunity to grow Indica, Sativa or Indica/sativa hybreed crosses. If you dont want your plants to get to big, you can also start later then April. I start mine indoors in late April and have them sexed and ready to go outside by june first and they still grow 7' tall....so food for thought!


----------



## Raeofsun13 (Nov 6, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Proof is in the pic, she was at Comikaze in LA!!!! She is hottie too! lol
> View attachment 2884013


 F.M.I.L.Y - you promised you were not going to tell everyone that I was there, guess the cat is out of the bag now.


----------



## ULEN (Nov 6, 2013)

Progress report on the Hanging/Curing. Auto was hung for 5 days, placed in manila envelopes for 24 hrs and then jarred. After several days of burping twice a day and seeing no moisture on the glass the whole span, I grabbed a nug and got it ready for a smoke. 

The nugs feel fluffy. When I pinch it, I feel some slight moisture. Green smell from the buds in jar isn't very noticeable unless you take a good whiff. Vaping a pinch proved some moisture in bud still present. No hygrometer but I can assume I'm going in the right direction.

Will the jarring/time condense the buds some more? And should I change the burping schedule?


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2013)

Type: Indica/Sativa Hybrid
Yield: Heavy
Flowering Time Required: between 55 and 64 days;
Cross: OG Kush x G13
Bred by: THSeeds
The very potent MK Ultra strain of marijuana crosses two of the hardest hitters of all times: G13 and OG Kush. Her name is derived from the world-famous LSD research that was conducted in the 1950s. She is an Indica-dominant cannabis strain that can truly mesmerize you. Her buds are compact and coated with resin; sticky and stinky. When you toke her, the taste is piney and expansive in the lungs. Almost immediately, she will introduce a buzz into your body and mind that transforms you to your core. She's a powerful medicinal strain of marijuana and should be respected as such.
*CannabisSearch.com's MK Ultra Marijuana Buzz Rating: Body-Eroding Indica Stomps That Rock Your Foundation!!*
Super-powerful Indica-strong bud colas will develop as the MK Ultra strain of cannabis reaches maturity. She will need between eight and nine weeks before she's ready to harvest, but when she is, you will have some of the best stash around. She was a 2003 Cannabis Cup Champion, and then took second place in 2004. THSeeds recommends that newbie tokers experiment cautiously with her until they understand what a wallop she packs. Cultivate the MK Ultra marijuana strain indoors and give her at least some potential for multiple branching. She is truly one of the most powerful Indica strains on the planet.


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 6, 2013)

Any of my in-state legal fans want to donate for some organic indoor or outdoor meds? My menu is loaded right now, message me for details.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 6, 2013)

TWS said:


> Type: Indica/Sativa Hybrid
> Yield: Heavy
> Flowering Time Required: between 55 and 64 days;
> Cross: OG Kush x G13
> ...


How did your Drizella come out?...still working with that strain here.


----------



## TWS (Nov 6, 2013)

She's fine .


----------



## fumble (Nov 6, 2013)

that SCROG is beautiful TWS


----------



## Mohican (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks so happy in the sun 


Mulanje is digging it also:















Chopped the Scott's OG and found a seed!






It's the one on the left.


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 7, 2013)

So, as November hits the tropic



there comes a new hope



Looks like it's gonna be a shiny bright day


----------



## fumble (Nov 7, 2013)

I love to see new little seedlings stretching up to the sun


----------



## hi5 (Nov 7, 2013)

View attachment 2885903View attachment 2885904 
first time trying to grow lol hopefully they are doing okay


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 7, 2013)

Been working hard on this trimming season, I hope everyone is having a super stoney harvest... [video=youtube_share;YfydhxaRSeA]http://youtu.be/YfydhxaRSeA[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 8, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> Been working hard on this trimming season, I hope everyone is having a super stoney harvest... [video=youtube_share;YfydhxaRSeA]http://youtu.be/YfydhxaRSeA[/video]


I know you are having a stoney one! I am happy for all that was able to harvest, we all work our asses off for crops, now it is our time to enjoy and reap the benefits! Be safe out there all!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 8, 2013)

TWS hooked me up letting me borrow his Mini Wash Machine. I made some Ice Wax, looks bomb but the yield sucked. I am not a pro at making Ice Wax but the ratio between product used to end result is horrible, I get better yields running Butane than doing Ice Wax. Thanks TWS for letting me use it, I really appreciate the kindness!





Peace
FM


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

How does it taste?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 8, 2013)

Mohican said:


> How does it taste?


Havent smoked it yet...I want to make sure its fully dried. Smells very sweet though! I am not a fan of sweet tasting buds but it looks delicious!


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 8, 2013)

Hey guys finished my 8 footer finally lol took 3 ppl about 10-14 hrs over 3-4 days. I was filling a 5 gal bucket, bring home trim, bring it back to hang, refill. Did this about 10 or so times lol but I'm def thinking a lb +. Pics of one of those buckets b4 and after
And a monster nug next to my scissors to compare lol


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

How does it smell? I bet it was very sticky


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> TWS hooked me up letting me borrow his Mini Wash Machine. I made some Ice Wax, looks bomb but the yield sucked. I am not a pro at making Ice Wax but the ratio between product used to end result is horrible, I get better yields running Butane than doing Ice Wax. Thanks TWS for letting me use it, I really appreciate the kindness!
> 
> View attachment 2887217View attachment 2887218View attachment 2887219
> 
> ...


 It looks good. Yea , I don't know about the return thing either. Bigger washer more pot, lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> It looks good. Yea , I don't know about the return thing either. Bigger washer more pot, lol


.................


----------



## Mohican (Nov 8, 2013)

Now that is big time! I need to get a Doper by Whirlpool!


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 8, 2013)

666 pages. Hail Satan.


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 8, 2013)

Time for some DEVILISHLY good BHO wax got some HINDU purging atm!!!!
View attachment 2887558View attachment 2887559View attachment 2887560View attachment 2887561View attachment 2887562View attachment 2887563

Here's a 34g turd of decarbed bubblegum wax


An some new fun projects inspired by good folks on RIU!!
View attachment 2887556View attachment 2887557

HAIL SATAN!!!!


----------



## biscuitkid (Nov 9, 2013)

smokin on some huckleberry just to eaze my mind, anybody ever had straight huckleberry? shes a beast outside one of the neighbors broke me off a jar full I grew it last yr, the damn gopher wrecked like two of them killed branches off one by one....but anywho its a damn good smoke....its one of those good to the last drop the huckleberry taste just makes u wanna keep smoking even thou your wrecked super stoney....hope everybodys doin good.....so many tasteful strains......its fine wines at the moment tasting the many fruits variety of good dank from everyone up in the mountains just like mcdonalds saids........im lovinnnnnnnnnnnn ittttttttttttt


----------



## TWS (Nov 9, 2013)

Got bored and went to Toke n Talk and almost coulda got myself in trouble for posting in the " 12 reasons not to eat Turkey " thread > I refrained from posting and figured it wasn't worth my time or offending the Vegans. I don't like Tofu nor do I like people pushing their agenda on other people weather it's religion or what have you. I can get myself in trouble in 50 % of the crap in TnT . I still have a sour taste from a few things that happened here on RIU and that were covered up and can't seem to shake them . See you all next season or maybe in the indoor forum. Thanks everyone for sharing. Hail Satan [video=youtube;hMM_T_PJ0Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMM_T_PJ0Rs[/video]


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 9, 2013)

Ahem...







*Hail Satan*






carry on...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 9, 2013)

TWS said:


> Got bored and went to Toke n Talk and almost coulda got myself in trouble for posting in the " 12 reasons not to eat Turkey " thread > I refrained from posting and figured it wasn't worth my time or offending the Vegans. I don't like Tofu nor do I like people pushing their agenda on other people weather it's religion or what have you. I can get myself in trouble in 50 % of the crap in TnT . I still have a sour taste from a few things that happened here on RIU and that were covered up and can't seem to shake them . See you all next season or maybe in the indoor forum. Thanks everyone for sharing. Hail Satan [video=youtube;hMM_T_PJ0Rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMM_T_PJ0Rs[/video]


Hows your wife doing TWS?.........and stay off T&T & I'll see you at the BBQ/pig roast................!


----------



## biscuitkid (Nov 9, 2013)

cool video TWS


----------



## Mohican (Nov 9, 2013)

Hail Santa! Ooops

[video=youtube_share;62Qfbrc1jdo]http://youtu.be/62Qfbrc1jdo[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 9, 2013)

Classic Mo!


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey all I've been busy progressing my wax skills while waiting for round 4 of harvest here in CO...

Just watered in the greenhouse again today and I think I might be able to push to the end of the month on some lowers!

Have some super deep purp juicy fruit smalls that are filling in, I would love to replicate the flavor to a wax!

This Hindu wax sure turned out crumbly and hot to trot 

Fresh frozen material is a totally different beast when it comes to flipping to crumble y'all!!!




32g out of roughly 375g, was especially harder to pack the fresh frozen super duper tight, an I tried stuffin tough!


 

INDICA LOVERS WAX right here!


----------



## biscuitkid (Nov 9, 2013)

shit looks bomb train im jealous smoke some wax for me!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 10, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Hey all I've been busy progressing my wax skills while waiting for round 4 of harvest here in CO...
> 
> Just watered in the greenhouse again today and I think I might be able to push to the end of the month on some lowers!
> 
> ...


Nice job on the crumble, just be careful with all that crumble, your tolerance will go to shit real quick. I had to slow my roll with my crumble cause I would smoke flower and not even get high. Dab-A-Licious!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## MojoRison (Nov 10, 2013)

Just wanted to stop in and say thanks, the last few pages have been nothing but an education of the_ highest _order.


----------



## Shelby420 (Nov 10, 2013)

Well my new mini washing machine and bags have been ordered and should be here in a week. Can't wait to make bubble hash without having to borrow friends shit. Really impressed with the BHO picks, real nice all. I need to get a larger tube, mine only hold about a 1/8, takes forever to purge a 0z, think Xmas present to self.


----------



## BlackTuna (Nov 10, 2013)

Checking in,,,,,

I now have an empty garden. Finished trimming. Hanged, bagged and going into the mason jars. Then it's off to the post office and away they go!

3 of my bigger plants got ripped early in october, lost about 4-6 pounds. And they ripped them way early.

Spent all of Oct spending the nights in the garden. No more ripping.

Now it's time to go back indoors. Set up the flower area this week and transfer teens from the veg area
and get 12 plants going and 12 more in December. Get the perpetual harvest thing going again month to month.

I'll have the Oil rig set up and running to distill some oil from the trim, popcorn buds and even a few pounds of big old 
skywalker buds.

It's a busy time of year.


----------



## hexthat (Nov 11, 2013)

A jar of PK.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 11, 2013)

HAPPY VETERANS DAY TO ALL MILITARY MEN, WOMEN and FAMILIES! Our men and women of our country make sacrifices day in and day out. If this video doesnt give you goose bumps or bring a tear to your eye, then you need to educate yourself! May God Bless our Soldiers, Sailors, Marines and Airmen as they make sacrifices everyday that they are out in hostile areas away from their families!!!

Pay tribute to your Veterans, they have earned the right to be honored on this day and every day they spend away from their families!

[video=youtube;RMuQl7kutAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=RMuQl7kutAs[/video]

Peace
FM


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2013)

For 30 years I would never admit to anyone I was a Vietnam vet......I got spit on when I returned home & it left me bitter inside. It took a very long time but I now wear this proudly...............Welcome Home..................


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2013)

If they would have had the internet like that when I was in Vietnam, I would have died a junkie in the jungles if Vietnam.......They think it makes it easier, and it only makes it worse............I'm glad I couldn't talk to anyone back home, I wouldn't have been able to hold it together..........it took me years after I got back to even allow myself to think about it.........Much Respect to those in uniform!.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2013)

I was experiencing a rough PTSD episode when I heard this, for the first time......& it floored me..........[video=youtube;pjQ321z681A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=pjQ321z681A[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 11, 2013)

doublejj said:


> If they would have had the internet like that when I was in Vietnam, I would have died a junkie in the jungles if Vietnam.......They think it makes it easier, and it only makes it worse............I'm glad I couldn't talk to anyone back home, I wouldn't have been able to hold it together..........it took me years after I got back to even allow myself to think about it.........Much Respect to those in uniform!.....


I have mad respect for Vietnam Vets, they did get shit on, but know this my friend, you guys laid the path for us Vets that came later and we owe it all to you!!!!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 11, 2013)

A Vietnam Vet told me his story of being in battle one day and then back home on Christmas the next day. That still messes me up just thinking about it. How can a mind process that!

My Mom freaked when they called my birthday on TV - even if I was only 9. A lottery to go to war!

My first stepfather was a Marine in Vietnam and returned only to die in a freeway accident.


Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 11, 2013)

For you Vets out there, thank you!

*Pours drink through keyboard*

[video=youtube;e7v0V58V3Uw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7v0V58V3Uw[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh My Fuckin God!...My niece just found this picture of me from 1969 and posted it to her facebook page. I had No Idea these photo's still existed!...... one of my last innocent days........next stop Vietnam......................Geeze what a kid!...........


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 11, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Oh My Fuckin God!...My niece just found this picture of me from 1969 and posted it to her facebook page. I had No Idea these photo's still existed!...... one of my last innocent days........next stop Vietnam......................Geeze what a kid!...........


Wow the Carport King looking sharp!!!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 11, 2013)

still looks the same too


----------



## biscuitkid (Nov 11, 2013)

lookin sharp jj, thanks for keepin our country safe! Mad Props to all the troops "Fires one up"


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2013)

fumble said:


> still looks the same too


LOL!....not quite, but thank you.......a touch greyer now........


----------



## doublejj (Nov 11, 2013)

biscuitkid said:


> lookin sharp jj, thanks for keepin our country safe! Mad Props to all the troops "Fires one up"


Don't mind if I join you brother!.......loading up the vaporizer....


----------



## fumble (Nov 11, 2013)

poking smot at this very moment. 

...JJ your face still looks the same hun


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 12, 2013)

Looking good, I've always wondered what JJ looked like behind that bandana  lol.


----------



## Carmarelo (Nov 12, 2013)

Romulan #3


Came out hella dank and is definitely one of my best so far. Thanks wooten for the awesome genetics!


----------



## doubletake (Nov 12, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice job on the crumble, just be careful with all that crumble, your tolerance will go to shit real quick. I had to slow my roll with my crumble cause I would smoke flower and not even get high. Dab-A-Licious!!!
> 
> Peace
> FM


That's how I am rit now ha just have to stick to crumble for now on ha.


----------



## TigerChan (Nov 12, 2013)

garlictrain said:


> Hey all I've been busy progressing my wax skills while waiting for round 4 of harvest here in CO...
> 
> Just watered in the greenhouse again today and I think I might be able to push to the end of the month on some lowers!
> 
> ...



oh my god. wow


----------



## angryblackman (Nov 12, 2013)

I love poking my head in after a few weeks and seeing what you all are up to.


----------



## hexthat (Nov 13, 2013)

lemon larry OG x 3D


----------



## TWS (Nov 13, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> I love poking my head in after a few weeks and seeing what you all are up to.


 Really ? you and Wooten disappeared at the middle of the season. lol,


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> Really ? you and Wooten disappeared at the middle of the season. lol,


I am convinced this is your video...no?

[video=youtube;-4xqA1ssFHY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4xqA1ssFHY[/video]

Just messin' w/you...welcome back!


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 13, 2013)

double JJ ur the fucking man. thx for risking ur life bro, it was a while back but vietnam musta been 
one scary sum bitch. kudos to u sir. if u lived close to me i was smoke u up something wicked! lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 13, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> double JJ ur the fucking man. thx for risking ur life bro, it was a while back but vietnam musta been
> one scary sum bitch. kudos to u sir. if u lived close to me i was smoke u up something wicked! lol


Go to the BBQ and you can smoke with him and many others!

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Nov 13, 2013)

only one month away


----------



## angryblackman (Nov 13, 2013)

TWS said:


> Really ? you and Wooten disappeared at the middle of the season. lol,


I got too busy trying to find work. I didn't make a thread this season because I knew that I wouldn't be able to keep it up.


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 13, 2013)

i would fucking love to man. i really would but i cant swing it. was banking on a nice 9 plant indoor harvest that got whiped
from PM about 3 weeks from harvest. and that was my first harvest with my tent so it was gonna put me in the green.
now all i got is a huge Bubble hash pile... so im kinda screwed. ik the plane tix would be like $300 but also got my girl
who would 85% come with me and then hotel etc. i will be there next yr for damn sure. i also wish someone would throw one on the 
east coast next yr. id b down to host/organize , i have a good idea of a place, nice like Park/campground similar to the pics ive seen of this yrs venue. big
nice space and the sites are secluded pretty good by woods, and there not little sites there made for events. went to someones graduation there
once. would be great for this type of event.

so smoke a huge one for me, and ill see u next yr lol


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 13, 2013)

Took down a G13/Skunk from Mr. Nice today. Interesting plant...stretch was nonexistent, maybe 10% at the most and it didn't form colas, it formed rock-hard hand grenades.

We'll see how she dries. I'd love to see this one done outdoors with a proper veg time...shed be a pretty heavy yielder, no doubt in my mind.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 13, 2013)

I went by TWS house today, he hooked me up and did my brakes for me! We smoked a fatty of his Crater Lake and man that shit was stoney as fuck! I went home and went in a Crater Lake Coma! Good smoke there T!!! Thanks a million for helping me out with my brakes! Hard to find good real legit people nowadays, TWS is def a real good mofo and I had a blast smoking today! lol

Peace
FM


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 14, 2013)

whens the bbq


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 14, 2013)

I will be comeing with Garden Boss as my body gaurd


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 14, 2013)

Ill be too high to be any good as a body guard lol.


----------



## Balzac89 (Nov 14, 2013)

I need a vacation from my life. Wish I could go to the BBQ but it would be a long drive


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 14, 2013)

Balzac89 said:


> I need a vacation from my life. Wish I could go to the BBQ but it would be a long drive


Its a long drive for a lot of people and even a longer flight for some! lol


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 14, 2013)

*Yep im still pissed im not going to be able to make it.*


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 14, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *Yep im still pissed im not going to be able to make it.*


Me too, wish you could of made it there! There will be other times!


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 14, 2013)

*Lol For sure Till next time then!*


----------



## BlackTuna (Nov 14, 2013)

Update,,,,,,,,

I used 32 grams of my Thai, ground, and did a 12 oz glycerin recipe in the Crockpot last night.

After 8 hrs it reduce to 9 oz's. Did 3 medicine droppers at 10pm. It was like Mike Tyson, put me out all night. 
Wife said I never moved a muscle. Started the day with 2 droppers spaced out over an hour. 

Feeling mighty fine just about now, mighty fine.

Loading my xhale x6 vape pen now to test it out.

btw,
outdoor harvest came out at about 9.6 units cured.

getting the indoor grow ready this week has been killing me. I'm over a month behind schedule. Fawk

i mention i'm feeling mighty fine?

well, i am.


----------



## Carmarelo (Nov 14, 2013)

New York City Diesel stretched out and growing at a rapid pace. I am thoroughly impressed.


She's starting to take on that sour and comforting familiar smell.


----------



## BlackTuna (Nov 14, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> New York City Diesel stretched out and growing at a rapid pace. I am thoroughly impressed.
> View attachment 2893894
> 
> She's starting to take on that sour and comforting familiar smell.


That don't look like an outdoor grow to me.

but then again I've vaped all morning along with some tincture so what the f


----------



## bmiller (Nov 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> If they would have had the internet like that when I was in Vietnam, I would have died a junkie in the jungles if Vietnam.......They think it makes it easier, and it only makes it worse............I'm glad I couldn't talk to anyone back home, I wouldn't have been able to hold it together..........it took me years after I got back to even allow myself to think about it.........Much Respect to those in uniform!.....


I've got a best buddy that's the same. He has thanked me for never asking any questions about Nam. He hates it when I thank him for his service/duty. I remember very well how the Vietnam Vets were treated when they came home...Shame on you people! I hope they feel guilty for their actions!
I thank all Veterans!
THANK YOU!


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

ambedexteras said:


> double JJ ur the fucking man. thx for risking ur life bro, it was a while back but vietnam musta been
> one scary sum bitch. kudos to u sir. if u lived close to me i was smoke u up something wicked! lol


Vietnam was just a "walk in the Sun"...


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Nov 14, 2013)

BlackTuna said:


> Checking in,,,,,
> 
> I now have an empty garden. Finished trimming. Hanged, bagged and going into the mason jars. Then it's off to the post office and away they go!
> 
> ...


rippers make great fertilizer


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;qlQ1SvUk8Tc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=qlQ1SvUk8Tc[/video]


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

fng's & Old Guy's.....[video=youtube;u8kkFF62ko4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8kkFF62ko4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 14, 2013)

Doublejj, my dad spent October '67 to October '68 in Vietnam, 1st infantry div and I know he was in he 121 signal battalion. He talked about eating Spam for a month after Tet. He was close to Khe Sahn during the Tet O, so he seen some shit that fucked him up for a long time. I've heard my mom talk about him waking up scared shitless a few times, then acted embarrassed about it when he realized where he was and that everything was cool.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Doublejj, my dad spent October '67 to October '68 in Vietnam, 1st infantry div and I know he was in he 121 signal battalion. He talked about eating Spam for a month after Tet. He was close to Khe Sahn during the Tet O, so he seen some shit that fucked him up for a long time. I've heard my mom talk about him waking up scared shitless a few times, then acted embarrassed about it when he realized where he was and that everything was cool.


Please hug your old man for me bro, he's been through a lot. The casualty rate when I got there was 50 a day..........there were firefights all over the country.....I was a Medic, and medics were in short supply by 1970. I served with 4 or 5 different battalions in the 9th infantry. And I have been a medicinal marijuana user ever since......


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

The 9th was stationed down on the Mekong Delta.......[video=youtube;xQce5RiqL8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQce5RiqL8g&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Please hug your old man for me bro, he's been through a lot. The casualty rate when I got there was 50 a day..........there were firefights all over the country.....I was a Medic, and medics were in short supply by 1970. I served with 4 or 5 different battalions in the 9th infantry. And I have been a medicinal marijuana user ever since......


Loved you boys DJJ...though some of ya'll left nicer scars than others


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Loved you boys DJJ...though some of ya'll left nicer scars than others


Be thankful they had something left, to have a scar...........[video=youtube;fq0vFuIcOac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=fq0vFuIcOac[/video]


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Chicks dig scars.....well some do


----------



## fknhxc (Nov 14, 2013)

What do you think of my first set up? 

Sent from my XT925 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

fknhxc said:


> What do you think of my first set up?
> 
> Sent from my XT925 using Rollitup mobile app


Is this a joke?.....lol........very nice set-up. Are you aussie?..........https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/634073-doublejj-carport-greenhouse-discussion-thread.html


----------



## fknhxc (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah mate sure am. 

Sent from my XT925 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fknhxc (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah mate sure am.

Sent from my XT925 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Please hug your old man for me bro, he's been through a lot. The casualty rate when I got there was 50 a day..........there were firefights all over the country.....I was a Medic, and medics were in short supply by 1970. I served with 4 or 5 different battalions in the 9th infantry. And I have been a medicinal marijuana user ever since......


Thanks man. Dad died in 2005 of lung cancer. Incidentally, in addition to dad's pension and her social security, mom draws a very nice monthly "extra benefit" from the VA, strictly because my dad's cancer -- non-smallcell carcinoma sp? -- was one listed as possibly being related to agent orange exposure during years 1965-71.. He also smoked 2-3 packs of cigs for years, so who knows. I remember him saying he had had it all over him at times, way before he was diagnosed with cancer. That shit was made by Dow and Monsato for the def dept, so that tells me plenty.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

Singlemalt said:


> Loved you boys DJJ...though some of ya'll left nicer scars than others


 I used to tell the guy's "Now don't go getting shot, I only became a medic because I heard they never walk point"!


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Is this a joke?.....lol........very nice set-up. Are you aussie?..........https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/634073-doublejj-carport-greenhouse-discussion-thread.html


Since this isn't a carport, I thought I'd just ask what you thought of this affordable unit? 10W X 20L X 8H, polyethylene, is that worth a shit?, it comes with everything needed and I can get it for $300 complete. I'm looking to start earlier and finish later, with little to no see-thru/opaqueness and this seems to fit the bill, at least from their ad, lol. TS usually has quality stuff. I'm thinking real hard about pulling the trigger on this, since it's so cheap, I wouldn't be hurt that bad if it's junk and will still have he frame.

http://www.tractorsupply.com//ProductDisplay?urlRequestType=Base&productId=217002&catalogId=10051&storeId=10151&categoryId=&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&errorViewName=ProductDisplayErrorView


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Thanks man. Dad died in 2005 of lung cancer. Incidentally, in addition to dad's pension and her social security, mom draws a very nice monthly "extra benefit" from the VA, strictly because my dad's cancer -- non-smallcell carcinoma sp? -- was one listed as possibly being related to agent orange exposure during years 1965-71.. He also smoked 2-3 packs of cigs for years, so who knows. I remember him saying he had had it all over him at times, way before he was diagnosed with cancer. That shit was made by Dow and Monsato for the def dept, so that tells me plenty.


Sorry for your loss brother. The country lost a great one when your father died. My condolences....AO was everywhere in Vietnam. I hate to say it brother but AO saved many lives in Vietnam. In spite of all the (unknown at the time) long term health risks, they were much better than the short term risk of a VC bullet. AO allowed the pushing back of the jungle around roads, firebases, base camps, ect. The VC couldn't get so close. I would much rather die an old man with health problems, than an ak round thru the ribs at 19. The truth is AO saved many lives......short term.....respects to your family.....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Since this isn't a carport, I thought I'd just ask what you thought of this affordable unit? 10W X 20L X 8H, polyethylene, is that worth a shit?, it comes with everything needed and I can get it for $300 complete. I'm looking to start earlier and finish later, with little to no see-thru/opaqueness and this seems to fit the bill, at least from their ad, lol. TS usually has quality stuff. I'm thinking real hard about pulling the trigger on this, since it's so cheap, I wouldn't be hurt that bad if it's junk and will still have he frame.
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com//ProductDisplay?urlRequestType=Base&productId=217002&catalogId=10051&storeId=10151&categoryId=&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=&top_category=&urlLangId=&errorViewName=ProductDisplayErrorView


That's essentially what I build out of a carport frame. Looks like a good deal.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 14, 2013)

fknhxc said:


> Yeah mate sure am.
> 
> Sent from my XT925 using Rollitup mobile app


Good luck....you off to a good start.....


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 14, 2013)

doublejj said:


> That's essentially what I build out of a carport frame. Looks like a good deal.


Hey djj, I'm sure you've said it somewhere, but what do you use as a cover for your carport? I really want to get a carport for next year, was thinking of using standard black shade cloth.


----------



## TWS (Nov 14, 2013)

clear agriculture covering http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/cat1;ft_greenhouse_equipment-ft_greenhouse_covering;ft_greenhouse_plastic_covering.html [h=1]Greenhouse Polyethylene Film[/h]Our SunMaster's Greenhouse films, also known as agricultural plastic, poly-film and greenhouse plastic, are ideal for your single and double layer greenhouse applications. Outfit a new cold frame or upgrade the existing, worn out film on your greenhouse, cold frame or hoop house. We offer a variety of greenhouse film styles including 1 year film, 4 year film, white film, silage film and anti-condensate film and more. Give your plants and crops the benefit of a long-lasting covering that includes excellent light transmission, UV protection and tensile strength durability. Use our Sun Master's Black/White Silage Film to control the photoperiod of greenhouse crops for selected plant species, such as orchids and other tropical plants and flowers, to imitate flower bud production. Keep the plant environment warm and maintain better heat distribution, without heat buildup or stress and reduce your energy costs in the process. Special cut lengths are available on many greenhouse film styles so you can order the exact amount you need.





Read our Greenhouse Coverings Buyer's Guide.




View our Winterizing Your Greenhouse Webinar. .



Sun Master® Pull and Cut Greenhouse Film

Custom Cut Sun Master® Infrared Anti-Condensate Thermal Greenhouse Film

SunMaster® Custom Cut White Greenhouse Film

Sun Master® 6 MIL 4 Year 55% Greenhouse Film

Sun Master® 70% Opacity Overwintering White Film

Sun Master® 3 MIL 1 Year Clear Greenhouse Film

Sun Master® Infrared Anti-Condensate Thermal Greenhouse Film

Black/White Silage Film 5 mil


----------



## hexthat (Nov 15, 2013)

*OG cut I'm 'open pollinate' crossing outdoors with my IBL 3D*




*
Purple Kush*

















*Super Silver Haze x IBL 3D*





*Super Silver Haze x IBL 3D*





*E's Blue Kush*


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2013)

hexthat said:


> *OG cut I'm 'open pollinate' crossing outdoors with my IBL 3D*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Hey djj, I'm sure you've said it somewhere, but what do you use as a cover for your carport? I really want to get a carport for next year, was thinking of using standard black shade cloth.


I'm going to order one of these clear carport tops for $85.......http://www.costlesstarps.org/Greenhouse_Kits.php


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 15, 2013)

Dam jj i cant find any carport frames anywhere any suggestions?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 15, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Dam jj i cant find any carport frames anywhere any suggestions?


Are you checking craigslist regularly?....where you at?....


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 15, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> Dam jj i cant find any carport frames anywhere any suggestions?


Check out Harbor Freight's website.

http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=carport


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 15, 2013)

doublejj said:


> If they would have had the internet like that when I was in Vietnam, I would have died a junkie in the jungles if Vietnam.......They think it makes it easier, and it only makes it worse............I'm glad I couldn't talk to anyone back home, I wouldn't have been able to hold it together..........it took me years after I got back to even allow myself to think about it.........Much Respect to those in uniform!.....


Your not alone brother!!!


----------



## hexthat (Nov 16, 2013)

*E's Blue Kush

E's Blue Kush im open pollinate crossing with IBL 3D
*
*
Lemon Larry OG x IBL 3D im backcrossing open pollination with IBL 3d
*

the 3 photos of E's Blue Kush are all different sisters


----------



## Carmarelo (Nov 17, 2013)

There goes the neighborhood, POW !


----------



## CoolDudeStuff (Nov 17, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> View attachment 2897686View attachment 2897687
> There goes the neighborhood, POW !


Damn!! That's gonna be a happy neighborhood!! Well done mate..!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 17, 2013)

All my ducks in a row sorta speek.


----------



## fumble (Nov 17, 2013)

Well quack quack Dirtsurfer  Those sure are some nice ducks. Looks like you are set for a bit.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 17, 2013)

Spent a good portion of the day caring for ladies. The flowering is Drizella white widow pheno. The babies are Malawi gold, and the remainder are bubba kush and drizella clones. Love the structure of this drizella, gonna be a nice yield for an indoor. 

And yes, I did set-up a make-shift ghetto veg room...but it works nicely.


----------



## TWS (Nov 17, 2013)

I always like to see shot out raiders fans . lol


----------



## FarmerOfTomatoes (Nov 17, 2013)

Carmarelo said:


> View attachment 2897686View attachment 2897687
> There goes the neighborhood, POW !


I was storing all my stems and waste in one of those big plastic storage bins with a lid. I had the thing stuffed full after taking down most of the plants. I completely forgot about it and opened it up a couple weeks later. The smell almost knocked me on my ass and the whole thing was completely covered in mildew. After disposing of the shit I had to decontaminate myself with hot soapy water and a good amount of rubbing alcohol before I came close to my cured bud again.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Nov 18, 2013)

Wat up .


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Are you checking craigslist regularly?....where you at?....


Yea everyday im in the central valley !


----------



## mr sunshine (Nov 18, 2013)

.......im done, it was a decent season. I was hoping to see a shitload of jars at the end of this thread!hope everyone was rewarded for all the hard work.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 18, 2013)

Mohican said:


> A Vietnam Vet told me his story of being in battle one day and then back home on Christmas the next day. That still messes me up just thinking about it. How can a mind process that!
> 
> My Mom freaked when they called my birthday on TV - even if I was only 9. A lottery to go to war!
> 
> ...


.Hill 875....................http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2-9EpYO04qE


----------



## TWS (Nov 18, 2013)

This is potential good news http://www.thedailychronic.net/2013/26353/bill-introduced-congress-exempt-legal-marijuana-federal-gun-laws/


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> All my ducks in a row sorta speek.
> View attachment 2897837View attachment 2897839


Dirt...you old goat!!!! I freaken luv it brody. OUTFUCKENSTANDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nothing like canning the fruits of you labor! Nice...I especially love the two pair of reading glasses on the table...LMAO...your just like me...cant see a fucken thing 6 inches in front of me...all my readers are trashed...lol RESIN all over the lenses...lol


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 18, 2013)

Dollar store readers, I'd go broke if I used prescription ones.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Dollar store readers, I'd go broke if I used prescription ones.


Same here...If I dont loose them ,I sit on them ETC! Gosh Dam, them mason jars be looking mighty nice!!! I wish we could trade!!! lol wouldnt that be great!! Ha Ha


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Dollar store readers, I'd go broke if I used prescription ones.


Good to see you again...winter is rolling in so I have more time to sit and enjoy the fire and the fruits of my labor.... Rough summer out this way Dirt...things got pretty bad with all the flooding that went down in Sept... Left me with big messes but everyone made it out ok so I'm happy!

Do you still pop in on the random jibber jabber thread?..I've not been there in forever.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm in a 3 grower thing, we all grow and swap each others stuff.
They're all small 6 plant grows but we have lots of choices!
One buddy has Panama Red, it goes good for a lunch time smoke.


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 18, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> I'm in a 3 grower thing, we all grow and swap each others stuff.
> They're all small 6 plant grows but we have lots of choices!
> One buddy has Panama Red, it goes good for a lunch time smoke.


Panama Red....mmmmmmm. Thats super nice. I remember when I was young and a cousin of mine got his hands on some of that smoke....holy smoke...talk about getting high...I still cringe when I think about how high we got...wowser...We were high for what seemed like hours and hours..lmao. It was way to strong for us kids...lol Thats a classic for sure!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2013)

Ahh the good old days.........


----------



## Bear Country (Nov 19, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Ahh the good old days.........


YEP!!! Got that right. About all thats left in our conversations is what hurts, what does not work anymore...that kind of shit. Thank God for weed!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2013)

Me: Doc I just can't seem to do what I could 20 years ago
Doc: The bad news Tim... 
20 years from now your not going to be able to do what you can today. LOL!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2013)

I spent the day cutting Hardy Board siding and the kid asked if I wasn't worried about getting cancer from cutting it W/O a resperator.
I told him by the time I got sick from it I'd be dead from old age first....


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 19, 2013)

^That stuff makes some gnarly snot rockets lol.


----------



## TWS (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## fumble (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey TWS...how is your wife doing? Any better?


----------



## jbrown3 (Nov 19, 2013)

whats up everyone, havent updated in while so heres some nug action..
Sunshine Daydream

Silver Mountain

Snow Leopard


----------



## Garden Boss (Nov 19, 2013)

Got 3 more pounds trimmed today, Been a lot slower now that I am harvesting the popcorns I left to swell up. Happy Thanksgiving to all!!!!


----------



## TWS (Nov 20, 2013)

Reserva Privada OG Kush #18
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 
RES370
1

Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 
RESJ77
1


Reserva Privada PURPLE OG #18
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 
REST77
1


Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband
Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds 
RESJ15
1

Freebies
FEMINIZED UFO #1 Paradise Seeds Delahaze

FEMINIZED UFO #2 Paradise Seeds Wappa

FEMINIZED UFO #3 Humboldt Seed Organization Green Crack

FEMINIZED UFO #4 T H Seeds MK Ultra

FEMINIZED UFO #5 TH Seeds Underdawg OG


----------



## fumble (Nov 20, 2013)

Here she is...she held tight in 40+mph winds, and now keeping out the rain on my last girl, Skunky Munky


----------



## TWS (Nov 20, 2013)

You still have one going missy ? Me too. The never ending scrog lol.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday TWS!......many more....


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 20, 2013)

Ah damn, now I gotta get a birthday present for TWS. Happy birthday man.


----------



## doublejj (Nov 20, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> Ah damn, now I gotta get a birthday present for TWS. Happy birthday man.


Well give him a kiss for me too!...thanks


----------



## TWS (Nov 20, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Happy Birthday TWS!......many more....


 Thank you


Jozikins said:


> Ah damn, now I gotta get a birthday present for TWS. Happy birthday man.


 Ahh man, Got something for ya though . Have a spare La confi in a 1 gal pot for ya.


doublejj said:


> Well give him a kiss for me too!...thanks


 LOL. A man hug ill work .


----------



## fumble (Nov 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday TWS  Hope you had a great day.


----------



## nuggs (Nov 21, 2013)

your birthday is the same as my niece. She's 23 now and I know she had fun! hope you did too!


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 21, 2013)

Happy belated birthday TWS.


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Reserva Privada OG Kush #18
> Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 06 seeds
> RES370
> 1
> ...


You like those Kush plants? lol. I checked out that Delahaze freebie and it looked pretty interesting. Early-to-mid November finish outdoors and heavy, heavy producer and haze stone, loves topping and cropping. Mystery genetic background. Helluva birthday present man!

Btw, happy belated born on dayTWS!


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2013)

Im not sure what freebie I read up on but one of them was a Sativa Dom. Just hope my order gets here with all the seizures happening. Those damn sativas juss take way to long and I hate running em. I have some Dynasty stuff like Chocolope , The Cough and Spiderbites and something else that give a 12 week flower time which is never true, always add 2-3 more weeks on that, it kills me but I really want to try em . I am interested in the Green crack and underdawg though. FM has the MK ultra and is a great smoke with OG undertones. Very stoney. The few years I've been growing I haven't gotten anything I've been way stoked on and at club level. I love the OG taste and high so I'm hoping these strains will be the ones. I have always wanted the Tahoe and SFV but I think these strains are in the same ball park. I might go to progressive options and pick those two up. Thanks everybody for the B-day wishes. I took the week off work and turned the phone off and have just been resting and hanging lo. It goes by fast.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Im not sure what freebie I read up on but one of them was a Sativa Dom. Just hope my order gets here with all the seizures happening. Those damn sativas juss take way to long and I hate running em. I have some Dynasty stuff like Chocolope , The Cough and Spiderbites and something else that give a 12 week flower time which is never true, always add 2-3 more weeks on that, it kills me but I really want to try em . I am interested in the Green crack and underdawg though. FM has the MK ultra and is a great smoke with OG undertones. Very stoney. The few years I've been growing I haven't gotten anything I've been way stoked on and at club level. I love the OG taste and high so I'm hoping these strains will be the ones. I have always wanted the Tahoe and SFV but I think these strains are in the same ball park. I might go to progressive options and pick those two up. Thanks everybody for the B-day wishes. I took the week off work and turned the phone off and have just been resting and hanging lo. It goes by fast.


Shit bro, why didnt you tell me it was your Birthday??? I got plenty of the OG18 beans I could of gave you for free. I just ran them in May indoors. You actually smoked some of it when I first came over and smoked with you. lol But its always great treating yourself to a nice birthday gift! Happy Birthday you old goat!
My damn brakes are squeaking again, has to be the rotors.
Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh crap ! oh well . How did the 18 come out for you ( I think I remember ,it was tasty ) ? How's the OG 18 x skunk do ? Thanks for the B-day . We can take your rotors down and get them turned. It will get rid of the squeak. At least we know the pads are good and not tearing up the rotors.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 21, 2013)

fumble said:


> Here she is...she held tight in 40+mph winds, and now keeping out the rain on my last girl, Skunky Munky


Looks like its snowing in the pic!!! Glad she is holding up!

Peace
FM


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 21, 2013)

TWS said:


> Oh crap ! oh well . How did the 18 come out for you ( I think I remember ,it was tasty ) ? How's the OG 18 x skunk do ? Thanks for the B-day . We can take your rotors down and get them turned. It will get rid of the squeak. At least we know the pads are good and not tearing up the rotors.


They were tasty but not the OG taste I was looking for. IMO I wont grow them again, this MK Ultra, Cherry Pie and La Con are better then the OG18

These were them, they yielded nicely but lacked in taste and high.


----------



## fumble (Nov 21, 2013)

yeah it does kinda look like snow  just the rain though. She ripped today. Right along the creases where the plastic was folded. It's all good though.


----------



## TWS (Nov 21, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> They were tasty but not the OG taste I was looking for. IMO I wont grow them again, this MK Ultra, Cherry Pie and La Con are better then the OG18
> 
> These were them, they yielded nicely but lacked in taste and high.
> View attachment 2903020


 Do you think it could be Pheno selection ? Did you run any of your F 1's to look for a better pheno ? I mighta read if I remember right that the less yielding pheno of it was the better one. I don't know ? Same story with the og18 x skunk cross too ?


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 22, 2013)

*Here is a Special thats going on at Lowes get everything you see in the pic for $5.99 Its a great deal they have going on right now!!


*


----------



## garlictrain (Nov 22, 2013)

It's pretty cold here in CO now... inside the greenhouse hit 32'f while outside dropped to 16'f last night! 
Heaters are savin it!
View attachment 2903482View attachment 2903481
Gonna finish the job at some point here....


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 22, 2013)

TWS said:


> Do you think it could be Pheno selection ? Did you run any of your F 1's to look for a better pheno ? I mighta read if I remember right that the less yielding pheno of it was the better one. I don't know ? Same story with the og18 x skunk cross too ?


These were F1s, there was a less yielding pheno but they all lacked in taste and they all lacked in high. The high was mediocre. The less yielding pheno was also the frostiest but never had the OG taste at all. Maybe you will have better luck with them, i am curious about the skywalker you got, thats the one you should try before the og18.

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Nov 23, 2013)

Who made the F1's and what male ? An OG18 male ? Did you choose the male or get to see it ?Not trying to bust your balls just trying to keep high hopes and have read great things about it. When you search OG's it comes up a lot . Someone posted and I have all so read that the Headband is better and yields more ? Crap, hope im still not searching. I'll go get a damn Tahoe and SFV from progressive. lol Hows that CP and MK doing ? LOL


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey all!

Took a few pics today while cleaning flower room. The first 3 is that Drizella I posted here a few weeks back, yielding nicely already at 5 weeks with a good 4 to go. The second 3 are actually the daughter of those caramel candy kush I posted pics of all last summer...took a few cuttings and brought them home last July. The final 2 pics I could really use some help on, having an issue with all 5 Malawi gold's as you can plainly see. I've never seen this before, and there are 2 other strains sitting right next to the Malawi...same medium/lighting etc but those are fine.

If anyone can identify the rust colored patches, and how to treat them...would be much appreciated.

Happy weekend!


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2013)

I used neem oil, RO water and Coco Wet - worked great for me.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 23, 2013)

Mulanje #2 in the compost pile:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 23, 2013)

I was out of town for work part of this week. I came home today to find that mother nature had decided it was time to harvest a couple smaller plants and a branch of the big Super Lemon Haze. Spent some time trimming and have a bit more to go tonight...then a lot to do tomorrow. Hopefully there will be some pics to come.

Finally, what started from seed all those months ago is coming to fruition. I feel such a great sense of accomplishment.

Hope you all are doing well and enjoying the fruits of your labor.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 23, 2013)

A crappy shot of some Mr Nice G13/Skunk. This was a little plant that got snapped in half by the wind and rain. Lost a bit to rot as well...all in all I'm impressed with her weight gain the the past few weeks.


----------



## Carmarelo (Nov 24, 2013)

Some Vortex shatter my homie made for me. This stuff is intense, I tried it out last night. I'm not a dabber but will bring some for y'all dabheads at the BBQ, I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## TWS (Nov 24, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Took a few pics today while cleaning flower room. The first 3 is that Drizella I posted here a few weeks back, yielding nicely already at 5 weeks with a good 4 to go. The second 3 are actually the daughter of those caramel candy kush I posted pics of all last summer...took a few cuttings and brought them home last July. The final 2 pics I could really use some help on, having an issue with all 5 Malawi gold's as you can plainly see. I've never seen this before, and there are 2 other strains sitting right next to the Malawi...same medium/lighting etc but those are fine.
> 
> ...


 The look great . How do you like the Carmel Kandy. What's she like. When I see those brown spots I always chaulk it up to a mag deff . Adding Cal=mag seems to get rid of it.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 24, 2013)

TWS said:


> The look great . Hoe do you like the Carmel Kandy. What's she like. When I see those brown spots I always chaulk it up to a mag deff . Adding Cal=mag seems to get rid of it.


I like the drizella better, but I'm a sativa guy. The CCK buzz is very similar to herijuana, a heavy stone that for me requires coffee to function. Resin production starts very early, and by 5 weeks actually coats fan leaves. My only complaint is yield, as in not enough...which was the same reason I stopped running herijuana.

The Malawi I have re-potted, cut the Epsoma in half and doubled the dolomite lime. I hear true LR strains do not care for a lot of nutes, although these leaves being so wide are throwing me for a loop...they look more like a cross than a pure sativa.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2013)

My Malawi started out with big fat leaves and ended up getting the nice skinny ones. Chopped the Malawi crossed with Mozambique:














No coffee required. You just need a seatbelt to keep from falling off the side of the earth for the first 20 minutes  When the paranoia wears off you have an amazing happy buzz (because you didn't die) for four hours!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2013)

The Malawi was grown in super soil and seemed to be fine on nutes. The Mulanje in the SS was good too but nothing compared to the Mulanje in the year-old compost pile:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Mo, other than the odd spotting they seem happy. I upped the lime a tad, not really sure what else to do at this point.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2013)

Try some neem oil or maybe even just a foliar spray of light nutes and silica.

Here are some pics of the Malawi from seed:












This was her clone outside:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Nov 24, 2013)

The leaves got skinnier:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 24, 2013)

Looking really good Mo.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> Who made the F1's and what male ? An OG18 male ? Did you choose the male or get to see it ?Not trying to bust your balls just trying to keep high hopes and have read great things about it. When you search OG's it comes up a lot . Someone posted and I have all so read that the Headband is better and yields more ? Crap, hope im still not searching. I'll go get a damn Tahoe and SFV from progressive. lol Hows that CP and MK doing ? LOL


The F1s were from the seed company themselves. I dont know what they used to make the OG18. I ran 13 beans and had 7 males and 6 females, I chose the best male to pollinate a branch from all the females. The Cherry Pie is exploding right now, and the MK is finally done re veg. Dont get me wrong bro, the OG18 is good but its not what I want in an OG. I want that taste and the OG18 wasnt anything like it. I would agree, a Harborside visit is a MUST! Although I do like my CP and MK and those have the taste somewhat, especially the MK Ultra.

@toka, does the bud come with the Lowes Buckets? lol

Peace
FM


----------



## Smidge34 (Nov 25, 2013)

I keep reading you Cali guys talking about this Cherry Pie. I know a guy who drove a trunkload of weed from the Sacramento area back to Kentucky a couple of years ago, that was very similar to the descriptions I've read online of Cherry Pie. Reason I mention it is because it was called CPK and a friend located two seeds in it and grew them out last year, both female, both dank AF. Anyway, makes me now wonder if CPK stood for Cherry Pie Kush?


----------



## TWS (Nov 25, 2013)

I think if you google it they are two different strains.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Taken today, they seem to be doing better now.

Hope everyone has an awesome and baked Thanksgiving!...Oh and added a few pics of candy kush and drizella.

View attachment 2908233


----------



## TWS (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## TokaLot (Nov 28, 2013)

*You gonna have a lil turkey with that butter lol.*


----------



## TokaLot (Nov 28, 2013)

*We just killed one of our turkeys yesterday bitch weighed about 21 pounds. *

*We cant take our Tom that sucker is about 30-35 pounds and wont fit in the oven!*


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2013)

TokaLot said:


> *We just killed one of our turkeys yesterday bitch weighed about 21 pounds. *
> 
> *We cant take our Tom that sucker is about 30-35 pounds and wont fit in the oven!*


Best defense in the world, too big to cook!..lol.......like some of the 14' plants I've grown....too big to steal!..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving all!!!!


----------



## fumble (Nov 28, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a couple of 2' Girl Scout Cookie's, that were started flowering indoors and moved outdoors to finish. They were at 4 weeks flowering when I moved them outside, they are now at 12 weeks flowering, & starting to show some nice purple. it's not really showing up well in the pics, it's much more purple in person. I'm not sure which cut of GSC I have but it smells incredible! Look's like a keeper, I'll run one outdoors next season 4sure.......I love my carport......Happy Thanksgiving everyone...


----------



## angryblackman (Nov 28, 2013)

Looks delicious DJJ!


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Nov 28, 2013)

Jump starting 2014



3 Kush seeds, almost a month old, sprouted around the same week. Lil' one should catch up soon.



These are random beans I popped. About a week or so in it. Right one shall become a small bushy bonsai, or at least I'll try


----------



## TWS (Nov 28, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I have a couple of 2' Girl Scout Cookie's, that were started flowering indoors and moved outdoors to finish. They were at 4 weeks flowering when I moved them outside, they are now at 12 weeks flowering, & starting to show some nice purple. it's not really showing up well in the pics, it's much more purple in person. I'm not sure which cut of GSC I have but it smells incredible! Look's like a keeper, I'll run one outdoors next season 4sure.......I love my carport......Happy Thanksgiving everyone...


 That's some fire. nice


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2013)

TWS said:


> That's some fire. nice


Thank you brother, I'll bring a taste to the BBQ for you....


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> Looks delicious DJJ!


Thanks ABM....are you coming to the BBQ?


----------



## doublejj (Nov 28, 2013)

Cherry Pie.......12 weeks flowering, outdoors.......


----------



## jbrown3 (Nov 28, 2013)

sunshine daydream


----------



## Carmarelo (Nov 29, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Cherry Pie.......12 weeks flowering, outdoors.......


Gorgeous flower clusters!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 29, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Cherry Pie.......12 weeks flowering, outdoors.......


I just made a wet pot in me shorts!!!


----------



## TWS (Nov 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> sunshine daydream


 She looks bomb bro !. The pheno I have which is from a F1 is nothing like that. Your lucky to have her !


----------



## TWS (Nov 29, 2013)

JJ, are you going to have any of those cuts at the BBQ. ( looks around for Sunni ) lol


----------



## doublejj (Nov 29, 2013)

TWS said:


> JJ, are you going to have any of those cuts at the BBQ. ( looks around for Sunni ) lol


I need to make some Cherry Pie clones this weekend & need to top some GSC plants also. If I cut them this weekend, they should be rooted in 2 weeks.......I guess I could........so yeah.......maybe.......


----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 29, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> sunshine daydream


A++ on the trim job, ditto on the grow. fabulous looking nug.


----------



## ambedexteras (Nov 30, 2013)

jbrown3 said:


> sunshine daydream



this nug looks fucking delicious. and i agree with UB nice fucking trimming bro. cant even see a leaf.
maybe becuz the shit is trichomelicious lol


----------



## TWS (Dec 1, 2013)

The first of December, Rain most of next week and the BBQ coming. We started taking her down.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 1, 2013)

Wat up tho


----------



## TWS (Dec 1, 2013)

fist bump .


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2013)

Sweet TWS!.....


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 1, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Thanks ABM....are you coming to the BBQ?


No sir. I won't be attending the BBQ.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 1, 2013)

Omg! !!! We've been invaded... That 1 pic of the base is friggin crazy.... Beautiful work.. 
What I wouldn't give to be able to run a few outdoors.


----------



## angryblackman (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks great TWS! I wish I could have made my season last a little longer!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 1, 2013)

TWS said:


> The first of December, Rain most of next week and the BBQ coming. We started taking her down.


What strain?.


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow TWS! Phenomenal  I sooooo wish I would have done that this year.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been reading everything I can get my hands on concerning the training, topping and cropping necessary to create that many "main" colas in a scrog. I'm just amazed how uniform some of you guys' plants are. Fuckin' A TWS!


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been taking stuff down and trimming/jarring when I have the time. I'm working out in 29 Palms 6 days a week, and I have basically one day a week to cut/trim/hang or break down and jar. Gotta make that money though, and I'm managing. I was hoping to get some progress pics, but I'll have to settle for some finished shots when I'm all done. So far my big Super Lemon Haze has filled four 1/2 gallon jars, and that's about 2/3 done....lots of slh. 

Thanks to everyone who was helpful along the way, all in all I think I had a pretty successful first grow.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice work TWS on the SCRoG! That is a serious yield there! Save me a piece.

Peace
FM


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 1, 2013)

Whens the bbq


----------



## doublejj (Dec 1, 2013)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Whens the bbq


sat 12/14......


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 1, 2013)

http://makezine.com/projects/remote-tripwire-alarm/ . could be helpful to someone, even it if ends up being next season.


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> What strain?.


 The Driz .


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The scrog was a lot of fun. Got all the tops down. Plugged a whole drying basket with phattys. There is still a whole nother scrog of lowers left on the screen of nice stuff. Ugg !


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 2, 2013)

*Yea i will agree with you TWS the scrog is alot of fun. 

I like at the end where all you see is a blanket of buds lol.*


----------



## doubletake (Dec 2, 2013)

I have to say this thread sure was a great thread!
Thanks tws!


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2013)

A bunch a great members is what made it, wouldn't a been nothing with out ya all.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> The first of December, Rain most of next week and the BBQ coming. We started taking her down.


WOW man, looks great!


*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TWS again.



*


----------



## TWS (Dec 2, 2013)

missed ya Baka. everything great ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 2, 2013)

TWS said:


> missed ya Baka. everything great ?


Doing well, thanks.
I got 5 little ones going right now, a Diesel, Alpha Blue, SFV OG, and 2 Blueberrys.
I didn't expect all of them to give me a female, so now I'm screwed as far as room, but I guess I could have worse to complain about, right?
Looks like your diligence REALLY paid off there!
Very nice finish!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2013)

Mulanje #2 - Still no rain so I keep letting her grow 








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Dec 3, 2013)

That thing looks great ! liken those long colas !


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks - Sativa is so weird and old school 

Reminds me of the pictures I saw as a kid of the magical plants in Hawaii.


Here is one the the cuttings I took from a Malawi cross that got tossed. I crossed it with some TGA Jilly Bean pollen:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2013)

It started out pretty small from a topping. Just stuck it in the dirt with the onions. Those Sativa girls love to stretch!






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Dec 3, 2013)

This is how they started:









In with the TGA Jesus OG:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## TWS (Dec 3, 2013)

They look so cute hiding amongs their big sisters.


----------



## fumble (Dec 3, 2013)

Love the topiary Jesus OG Mo


----------



## hoonry (Dec 4, 2013)

whenever it gets really cold outside, I look at Mohican's pictures and immediately feel warmer.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 5, 2013)

fumble said:


> Love the topiary Jesus OG Mo


I really want that JOG from Mo!


----------



## Mohican (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the Scott's OG better. Although some phenos have that stinky feet garlic smell


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 5, 2013)

I am looking forward to DJJ's BBQ. If not only the pig, but for the possible clones and seeds from my fellow RIU Mofo's... I never launched the mother room


----------



## doublejj (Dec 5, 2013)

Garden Boss said:


> I am looking forward to DJJ's BBQ. If not only the pig, but for the possible clones and seeds from my fellow RIU Mofo's... *I never launched the mother room*


[video=youtube;NPOb3DlB7WA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NPOb3DlB7WA[/video]


----------



## raiderman (Dec 5, 2013)

TWS said:


> The first of December, Rain most of next week and the BBQ coming. We started taking her down.


Most Excellent.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hope everyone has a great Winter season...plant was started outdoors in August so figured one last pic on thread for 2013:

View attachment 2920656View attachment 2920657View attachment 2920658


----------



## TWS (Dec 7, 2013)

Sunbiz, have you run these ? http://dynastyseeds.com/Spiderbite.php


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2013)

I gotta tell you guys...I came home today after being out of town all week to find on of my Cheeseberry plants had turned such a deep shade of purple, it's nearly black. Absolutely gorgeous lady. Also, on my big Super Lemon Haze, I had harvested the top half of the plant and left the lower half to fill in and ripen a bit more, now she is starting to take on some reddish/pink/purple hues.

I'm going to do my best to get some pics tomorrow before everything gets chopped. Still haven't gotten a smoke test yet...I've never worked 60 hours a week before, it takes a toll. Good news is everything is getting a nice cure and starting to smell amazing...I need to get myself a nice piece of glass one of these days, looking at HVY glass, something in a 9 mm thickness.

Hope you guys enjoy the BBQ wish I could've made it and met you guys, maybe next year.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 7, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I gotta tell you guys...I came home today after being out of town all week to find on of my Cheeseberry plants had turned such a deep shade of purple, it's nearly black. Absolutely gorgeous lady. Also, on my big Super Lemon Haze, I had harvested the top half of the plant and left the lower half to fill in and ripen a bit more, now she is starting to take on some reddish/pink/purple hues.
> 
> I'm going to do my best to get some pics tomorrow before everything gets chopped. Still haven't gotten a smoke test yet...I've never worked 60 hours a week before, it takes a toll. Good news is everything is getting a nice cure and starting to smell amazing...I need to get myself a nice piece of glass one of these days, looking at HVY glass, something in a 9 mm thickness.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the BBQ wish I could've made it and met you guys, maybe next year.


Your ladies OK, I hope?
It's not P lockout, is it?


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 7, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Your ladies OK, I hope?
> It's not P lockout, is it?


Everyone is pretty healthy. Cheeseberry is known for having several phenos that display color, so we're all good there.

How'd your season go baka? You kinda disappeared there for a bit. Hope all went well for you.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 8, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> Everyone is pretty healthy. Cheeseberry is known for having several phenos that display color, so we're all good there.
> 
> How'd your season go baka? You kinda disappeared there for a bit. Hope all went well for you.


Thanks bro.
The summer grow kinda went to shit.........
I got about an ounce total from all 3 plants, due to sluffing off, totally my fault, but I'm back now, thanks.

I pretty much lost interest, dropped off here BC I was fed up with a couple things, but I have 5 little ladies going now, that I think will do nice, just not in time for X-mas gifts, LOL.
I posted a couple times, but not here, (SORRY TWS, no offense!) because I thought this thread would kinda die off with end of season, but I've got a Diesel, vegged 2 weeks, 2 Blueberry, Alpha Blue, and an SFV OG, running 12/12 from seed since I only have one area, and they were all started at, or after the flip of the Diesel.
Diesel, started Sept 27, vegged 2 weeks under about 100w of mixed CFL, now in a 2 gal. pot.
.

.
Pair of Blueberry, started Oct 27, in 4" pots.
.
Alpha Blue, started Oct 11, 4" pot.
.
SFV OG, started Oct 20, 4" pot.
.

.
Pics taken Nov. 29.


----------



## TWS (Dec 8, 2013)

socaljoe said:


> I gotta tell you guys...I came home today after being out of town all week to find on of my Cheeseberry plants had turned such a deep shade of purple, it's nearly black. Absolutely gorgeous lady. Also, on my big Super Lemon Haze, I had harvested the top half of the plant and left the lower half to fill in and ripen a bit more, now she is starting to take on some reddish/pink/purple hues.
> 
> I'm going to do my best to get some pics tomorrow before everything gets chopped. Still haven't gotten a smoke test yet...I've never worked 60 hours a week before, it takes a toll. Good news is everything is getting a nice cure and starting to smell amazing...I need to get myself a nice piece of glass one of these days, looking at HVY glass, something in a 9 mm thickness.
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy the BBQ wish I could've made it and met you guys, maybe next year.


it's not over yet.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 8, 2013)

TWS said:


> Sunbiz, have you run these ? http://dynastyseeds.com/Spiderbite.php


Didn't know this strain existed until now, must be a new creation?.


----------



## fumble (Dec 8, 2013)

a beautiful creation I'd say


----------



## Mohican (Dec 8, 2013)

Mulanje 2 survived the rain!










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, going steady 


Random seeds, second one looks very promising 



First feed is at hand


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Dec 10, 2013)

How do you guys get such dank weed outdoors? Is it major pest control??? Mold control? Shit my buds look no where near as nice as some of these trimmed cured buds


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 10, 2013)

MADVILLAIN.CA said:


> How do you guys get such dank weed outdoors? Is it major pest control??? Mold control? Shit my buds look no where near as nice as some of these trimmed cured buds


Northern California


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 10, 2013)

^Agreed on the Northern cali sun also Maxsea nutrients. I dont plan on changing my recipe anytime soon


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 10, 2013)

I miss summer!!!!!!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 10, 2013)

Lets not forget SoCal, GB you going to the BBQ? If so are you going to bring your Oil Rig?


----------



## mikek420 (Dec 11, 2013)

I got my dank buds cause I got good genetics (ww, double white cheese, wild thailand kush (would love to make it a faster finisher) . I think next year I will give you cali growers a run for your money, because I will be much more prepared this time!!!


----------



## Shelby420 (Dec 13, 2013)

I will have to agree that living and growing in Cali makes growing so much better. Only had 1 storm the entire season to deal with, great sunshine, plus good soil/fertilizers makes for tight strong buds.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 13, 2013)

Shelby420 said:


> I will have to agree that living and growing in Cali makes growing so much better. Only had 1 storm the entire season to deal with, great sunshine, plus good soil/fertilizers makes for tight strong buds.


I miss the Cali weather.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 13, 2013)

I cant believe they want to ban all grows in fresno county zero tolerance! And a hefty 1000 dollar fine per plant . Its just crazy!


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 13, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I cant believe they want to ban all grows in fresno county zero tolerance! And a hefty 1000 dollar fine per plant . Its just crazy!


Good luck with that........
That would be like banning all firearms in Oakland.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 13, 2013)

Bakatare666 said:


> Good luck with that........
> That would be like banning all firearms in Oakland.


More like, a huge cash cow for the county!.....


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 14, 2013)

You got that right jj i bet they want everyone to grow after that law passes .criminal misdemeanor a 1000 dollars a plant and a hundred dollars for each day u keep the plant after the first citation. They wont even rip them out anymore they will just come back everyday and keep charging you.


----------



## ULEN (Dec 15, 2013)

Ouch. That hurts.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 16, 2013)

mr sunshine said:


> I cant believe they want to ban all grows in fresno county zero tolerance! And a hefty 1000 dollar fine per plant . Its just crazy!


[video=youtube_share;Xbrdr06RsOA]http://youtu.be/Xbrdr06RsOA[/video]

Comments??


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 16, 2013)

Kush'[email protected] force


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 16, 2013)

Does this thread close in 2 weeks and a new 2014 thread coming up?

Peace
BKB


----------



## Carmarelo (Dec 21, 2013)

New York City baby! Yeeheee !!


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 22, 2013)

Its outdoor season here in New Zealand! It goes right through till March April and May. Vegging in full force over here


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 22, 2013)

December's sun has been nice lately.



Kushes are small and smelly. Growing nicely.



Some random girls. Getting huge leaves, about a month of life.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Dec 22, 2013)

Landrace indicas thrive over here, especially in the south island as the climate down there is close to the Chitrali or Hindu kush mountains!. The shorter flowering landrace sativas do better up here in the north island and the sativa season is in full swing now, Malawi,Zambian,ciskei,Mexican and central american sativas are perfect for North Island New Zealand. Australia can grow full on 20+ week sativas lol, jealous of their season  maximum harvest here is 2nd week of may in the hottest places but need good mold resistance to survive our rain! 

I'd kill to grow an original or old timers haze here!

Anyone in the Northern Hemisphere still finishing off their plants? I'd love to see some plants finishing in December! full on sativa.

Here's a couple Malawis with 2 months veg left










and a Landrace from the area Tashkent in Uzbekistan to be pollinated by a Panama and a Malawi


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Dec 22, 2013)

these are my last 2 outdoor for 2013.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice!, lots and lots of trichs too, can't see any clear. Are you in Hawaii? awesome!. We lack Hawaiian genetics as a whole, I wish Federation seed were still going for that Hawaiian strain!.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 22, 2013)

Dyna str8 killin it bra! Happy holidays over there. Hope u don't get sunburn.


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 22, 2013)

Since were all show casing, heres mine vegging up:


----------



## doubletake (Dec 23, 2013)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Landrace indicas thrive over here, especially in the south island as the climate down there is close to the Chitrali or Hindu kush mountains!. The shorter flowering landrace sativas do better up here in the north island and the sativa season is in full swing now, Malawi,Zambian,ciskei,Mexican and central american sativas are perfect for North Island New Zealand. Australia can grow full on 20+ week sativas lol, jealous of their season  maximum harvest here is 2nd week of may in the hottest places but need good mold resistance to survive our rain!
> 
> I'd kill to grow an original or old timers haze here!
> 
> ...


Aren't those sativas except for the last pic


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2013)

Your Sativa gills are looking spunky!

Here is the Mulanje still going strong in Southern California 


Dec 8th:




12th:





17th:





Today:






Rough-trimmed 3 more colas last night:









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Dec 23, 2013)

mmm mmm mmm


----------



## Mohican (Dec 23, 2013)

Look at the frost:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Dec 23, 2013)

'and then she was blinded by the millions of sparkles coming off the fragrant flowers'


----------



## Letstrip (Dec 23, 2013)

Mohican said:


> Look at the frost:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tasty


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Dec 23, 2013)

*Results!* My Outdoor 2013 Grow!
6 Kilos of Glorious Ganja thaz about 13lbs! (and thats just my first outdoor grow)
and .............
*MY X-Factor Ganja Winner*: 

"Caramelo" 
(lavenderxlavender) from Delicious Seeds 
highest yielding, most gorgeous to look at, and the MOST talked about and asked for!

I truly enjoyed my 2013 grow and I enjoyed ALL of YOUR grows too!

Growing Cannabis is most certainly my passion! I can think of little else... and I can't wait for Spring!

xxxmissxxx


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/765865-tdubs-rdwc.html


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Dec 23, 2013)

doubletake said:


> Aren't those sativas except for the last pic


Yeah they are Ace Malawi and Cannabiogen's Tashkent(indica).
Also have some CBG Panama going too. Panama and Malawi are shorter flower landraces (11-14 weeks). Malawi will harvest early may and the Panama a week or 2 before.

Mo - I wanted to grow that Mulanje! my seeds didn't germinate though. such a nice sativa - looks pure too.


----------



## doublejj (Dec 23, 2013)

TWS said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/765865-tdubs-rdwc.html


the only thing missing is a couple of Koi.........http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/grd/4251092387.html


----------



## TWS (Dec 23, 2013)

If I had the balls to risk possible failure I would try it.


----------



## Jozikins (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas everybody. I hope you all get to celebrate your holiday with your family as well as your hash. Stoner family Christmas ftw!


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 24, 2013)

^ Dabsolutley.... everyone have a safe and bountiful xmas


----------



## nuggs (Dec 24, 2013)

merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## TWS (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone ! I got a Vulcano from my son for Christmas. Thanks Bongpulr for showing me a new trick. Best present ever. Got so loaded last night, I was asleep by 10 and missed Santa but slipped him some edibles and caught him down at the AmPm getting some munchies. lol


----------



## fumble (Dec 25, 2013)

lol...Merry Christmas everyone! Hope all your celebrations are good ones


----------



## TokaLot (Dec 25, 2013)

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Carmarelo (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all, a good night! May your pipes be filled with good dank, with loved ones near to bring in the New Year. Cheers


----------



## theexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

I see pussy lips...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

Wish you all a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Be safe and enjoy!

Peace
FM


----------



## biscuitkid (Dec 25, 2013)

ho ho whats up fellow growers whats shakin bakin? disappeared into the world but shit man o man, the weather here in norcal is crazzzzzzzy if I knew it was gonna keep like this I would have grown a good long flowering time strain, usually we get snow after thanksgiving but not this yr I can say I was in shorts for xmas woooo, but it dawned on me this is about the time I start my list of strains that shall be grown for 2014 now were looking for hardy strong one of a kind kinda strains none of that mediocre blah,were looking for Top Shelf, as I planned in 2012 I grew all from seed this yr (2013) n plan on doing the same for next yr also.....so lets hear some strains that you have grown from seed, that you believe is made for norcal....Ones that have made it too round two is Ken's GDP, Dynasty Huckleberry Kush...they were the magical Dankest and worthy Medicinal not saying some of the others wasnt spectacular but the climate n such only some can keep up , a strain that im thinking but need some reassurance which I remember early on in flowering we seen someone posting pictures so maybe that person can give insight....TGA qrazytrain....was she worthy to be in the garden for 2014? well alright ill stop my rant hope everybody had a good xmas n thanksgiving ~Smokes one for All~


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 25, 2013)

TWS said:


> Merry Christmas everyone ! I got a Vulcano from my son for Christmas. Thanks Bongpulr for showing me a new trick. Best present ever. Got so loaded last night, I was asleep by 10 and missed Santa but slipped him some edibles and caught him down at the AmPm getting some munchies. lol








Nom Nom Nom.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Dec 25, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I see pussy lips...


I was studying the wind burn pattern..........


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 26, 2013)

Going for a green new years


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Dec 26, 2013)

Them rosy cheeks


----------



## Mohican (Dec 27, 2013)

83 degrees today!









Cheers,
Mo


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 28, 2013)

Mohican said:


> 83 degrees today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Mo, we are having some stellar weather out here, what sucks is how much the temps drop once the sun goes down. How does the plant smell? Does it remind you of a sweet smelling Haze?

Peace
FM


----------



## Garden Boss (Dec 28, 2013)

Worked all day on my Greenhouse and garden refencing. So much to do, and this nice weather is a good excuse to do it.


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been prepping a tad myself. I popped 4 for 4 Jackberry F4s the past couple days to play with indoors, strictly to enhance the 2014 outdoor season.


----------



## fumble (Dec 28, 2013)

nice Smidge 

...what is in the jar? Looks to me like glycerin tincture


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 28, 2013)

Fumble, it's a product called Bacto by Sannie that you dissolve in water and then when applied, it supplies beneficial bacteria to the soil. It sounds good.


----------



## fumble (Dec 28, 2013)

ok ic ic...thanks for explaining Smidge.

...that would be a lot of tincture lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 28, 2013)

Smidge34 said:


> Fumble, it's a product called Bacto by Sannie that you dissolve in water and then when applied, it supplies beneficial bacteria to the soil. It sounds good.


Works real good for cloning too!


----------



## Smidge34 (Dec 28, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Works real good for cloning too!


I wonder how those spongepots would work for cloning? I plan on trying my hand at mainlining from nugbuckets' tutorial and by the time you get to 8 mainlines, you've clipped 7 potential cuts. I've never attempted to clone a pot plant, but I've studied enough to try it and like I said, this little indoor grow is for trying stuff to enhance next April and see what I can do. I just hope to get at least one of each sex, ideally 1 kick ass male and 3 female phenos with a nice colored one and then a kick ass green pheno, that I have read is the better buzz.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 30, 2013)

Happy new years farmers! Getting ready for a lil celebrating myself. That yellow goo was trim from tycoons black cherry soda. Yum


----------



## adower (Dec 30, 2013)

757growin said:


> Happy new years farmers! Getting ready for a lil celebrating myself. That yellow goo was trim from tycoons black cherry soda. Yum
> View attachment 2945986
> View attachment 2945987


Hey brother, check your PM please.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 30, 2013)

757growin said:


> Happy new years farmers! Getting ready for a lil celebrating myself. That yellow goo was trim from tycoons black cherry soda. Yum
> View attachment 2945986
> View attachment 2945987


Looks good bro, post pics of the final product when done! 

Peace
FM


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey guys I followed this thread some throughout the summer was just real busy and not too accuanted with the site at the time so I didn't contribute much. Just wondering if there will be a similar thread started now for the 2014 season. Honestly just lookin to learn and share upcoming plans and experiences with people that have similar interests. Thanks Blitz


----------



## TWS (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for hanging out. For me weather jump starting indoors in February or dropping seeds in April my official Outdoor season starts April 20 ( 4/20 ) so my show n tell thread will start then. Kinda like a ritual. Probably be a get together about that time to your welcome to come.


----------



## Blitzedgrowkid08 (Dec 31, 2013)

TWS said:


> Thanks for hanging out. For me weather jump starting indoors in February or dropping seeds in April my official Outdoor season starts April 20 ( 4/20 ) so my show n tell thread will start then. Kinda like a ritual. Probably be a get together about that time to your welcome to come.


Thanks bro I appreciate that and ill definitely be there. Looking forward to it even tho its a ways off. In the process of making a batch of auto beans for the upcoming year. Tried photos outdoors they just don't finish where I'm at but I don't think I had the best genetics I could for my area at the time. Will likely get some outdoor Canadian genetics for the following year cuz I'm way up in the u.s. with similar conditions to the Canadian climate.


----------



## BoogNBuds (Dec 31, 2013)

Look forward to all the outdoors of this year.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 31, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Looks good bro, post pics of the final product when done!
> 
> Peace
> FM


 2013 was a golden year!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 31, 2013)

757growin said:


> View attachment 2947208 2013 was a golden year!


Very nice, is that the Cherry Soda or something like that??? Enjoy it, looks very nice!

Have a Happy New Year All!!

Peace
FM


----------



## Carmarelo (Jan 1, 2014)

Who's got my cougar?! Let's keep this muther fucker going! lol! 



Pretty chill stuff
[video=youtube;03HZ7uSbRoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03HZ7uSbRoA&amp;feature=c4-overview&amp;list=UUtvNdCfcmaW3GHipxM40JKA[/video]


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> Who's got my cougar?! Let's keep this muther fucker going! lol!
> 
> View attachment 2948272
> 
> ...


She is a beauty bro!!!


----------



## Carmarelo (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you boss! Really enjoying this new indoor endeavor.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 2, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> Thank you boss! Really enjoying this new indoor endeavor.


For me, growing indoors is much easier than growing outdoors! You dont have to deal with all the mother natures elements! lol

Glad you are enjoying the indoor growing!

Peace
FM


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 3, 2014)

Little demo kushes are doing fantastic with little light (around 6 hrs/day) and lots of cold. 


I'm gonna get some more this year, really liking how they are turning out.



Repotted this one, looks promising as well


----------



## Vnsmkr (Jan 5, 2014)

Not so happy with the flavors or the amount, but it was quality. Durban Poison from Dutch Passion and Silver Haze Auto from Green Label


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2014)

Is anyone growing winter weed?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Carmarelo said:


> Who's got my cougar?! Let's keep this muther fucker going! lol!
> 
> View attachment 2948272
> 
> ...


Pretty sure I do, the beans anyways.

To All: Hope everything is well, wish I was in Cali at the moment...blizzard conditions and 20 below tonight.

I shall spend the day with my Malawi plants, and think warm thoughts.


----------



## MOON SHINER (Jan 5, 2014)

Two Low Ryder's small but oh so cute !  Outdoor Strawberry Cough  Rocklock from DNA (It was my first grow with coco, I burned it a little)


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 5, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Is anyone growing winter weed?


I'd say that I am, but there's not really any winter down here. Ever.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 5, 2014)

gR33nDav3l0l said:


> I'd say that I am, but there's not really any winter down here. Ever.


Where are you from?


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 6, 2014)

South from Mexico


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 9, 2014)

I grew the Qrazy Train outdoors for 2013, and she'll be joining the line up this year as well. Some people that grew it weren't happy with it, but maybe they got a bad pheno or luck, mine was awesome! Super heavy yielding large plants that finish quickly with great bag appeal and smell. I sold all mine as indoor and people loved it. I was lucky, one of my plants was the red bloodwreck pheno, stretched more and higher yielding.


biscuitkid said:


> ho ho whats up fellow growers whats shakin bakin? disappeared into the world but shit man o man, the weather here in norcal is crazzzzzzzy if I knew it was gonna keep like this I would have grown a good long flowering time strain, usually we get snow after thanksgiving but not this yr I can say I was in shorts for xmas woooo, but it dawned on me this is about the time I start my list of strains that shall be grown for 2014 now were looking for hardy strong one of a kind kinda strains none of that mediocre blah,were looking for Top Shelf, as I planned in 2012 I grew all from seed this yr (2013) n plan on doing the same for next yr also.....so lets hear some strains that you have grown from seed, that you believe is made for norcal....Ones that have made it too round two is Ken's GDP, Dynasty Huckleberry Kush...they were the magical Dankest and worthy Medicinal not saying some of the others wasnt spectacular but the climate n such only some can keep up , a strain that im thinking but need some reassurance which I remember early on in flowering we seen someone posting pictures so maybe that person can give insight....TGA qrazytrain....was she worthy to be in the garden for 2014? well alright ill stop my rant hope everybody had a good xmas n thanksgiving ~Smokes one for All~


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 10, 2014)

Heres mine still vegging up  (New Zealand)

View attachment 2957989


----------



## Matt420Aus (Jan 10, 2014)

Yours are way bigger than mine, I just moved them outdoors a few days ago, probably bit late but Australia does not get as cold as nz so fast so might have enough time to get an ok amount of buds.


----------



## Matt420Aus (Jan 10, 2014)

Here they are at sunrise this morning, I was taking water container over there in the dark, cant be there in the daytime as people may see me. So just dropping off 2 20litre containers full of PH adjusted water that I will use to feed them (its going to be 40+ all next week so they are going to be having some heat issues I guess).


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 10, 2014)

Matt420Aus said:


> Here they are at sunrise this morning, I was taking water container over there in the dark, cant be there in the daytime as people may see me. So just dropping off 2 20litre containers full of PH adjusted water that I will use to feed them (its going to be 40+ all next week so they are going to be having some heat issues I guess).


Hey mate yeah maybe a little late but surely youl get some bud. I put mine into the soil just over a month ago and had it in a pot for about a month prior to that. What strain you growing?  Defiantly less cold than here so maybe youl be algood. 40 + is insane!
Check out the nz outdoor 13/14 thread https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/749279-new-zealand-outdoor-thread-2013-a-20.html


----------



## Matt420Aus (Jan 10, 2014)

I mixed a bunch of Ice and White Widow x Skunk #1 seeds together (regular), so will have to wait and see what comes up, I heard Ice does amazing outside so if its that they will probably grow really well.

Hope to get at least 1-2 females out of them but obviously hoping for 3, I grew them inside since about 2 weeks ago, the smell was getting stronger so I moved them outside, hope they can cope with the heat and do alright.

Plan to purchase some sour diesel and GDP for next year, going to start them from seed under CFLs a little earlier probably, this was kind of a spur of the moment grow, as I had some extra seeds that I had germinated for my hydro but no space available.

Figure with an extra month like you did inside and a month of spring they will get a fair bit more growth, this is kind of just an add on from my hydro grow so anything extra would be nice. This and hydro combined should carry me over for a while, possibly do BHO run with it.


----------



## Jozikins (Jan 10, 2014)

Matt420Aus said:


> I mixed a bunch of Ice and White Widow x Skunk #1 seeds together (regular), so will have to wait and see what comes up, I heard Ice does amazing outside so if its that they will probably grow really well.
> 
> Hope to get at least 1-2 females out of them but obviously hoping for 3, I grew them inside since about 2 weeks ago, the smell was getting stronger so I moved them outside, hope they can cope with the heat and do alright.
> 
> ...


Ice does do fantastically better outside than indoors.just incredible and likes the cold.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 10, 2014)

Im still looking for something else to add to the garden. So far i have Wonder Woman and Pineapple Chunk fem seeds. Plus a few of freebies. Im thinking about Purple Trainwreck or Frisian Dew.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm smokn some Purple Train right now and another I like is this Sour Diesel....


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 10, 2014)

Matt420Aus said:


> I mixed a bunch of Ice and White Widow x Skunk #1 seeds together (regular), so will have to wait and see what comes up, I heard Ice does amazing outside so if its that they will probably grow really well.
> 
> Hope to get at least 1-2 females out of them but obviously hoping for 3, I grew them inside since about 2 weeks ago, the smell was getting stronger so I moved them outside, hope they can cope with the heat and do alright.
> 
> ...


Awesome mate keen as to see how the mixes do!


----------



## Dendrophilly (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice...trees in a tree




Dendrophilly said:


>


----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2014)

I am smoking some Purple M atm  I was at the post office today Dirt and I said Got Damn! if that postman doesn't look just like Dirtsurfr! lol...just with a longer beard 



dirtsurfr said:


> I'm smokn some Purple Train right now and another I like is this Sour Diesel....


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 11, 2014)

fumble said:


> I am smoking some Purple M atm  I was at the post office today Dirt and I said Got Damn! if that postman doesn't look just like Dirtsurfr! lol...just with a longer beard


Will.... My Dad did get around


----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2014)

hahaha!!!!


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Im still looking for something else to add to the garden. So far i have Wonder Woman and Pineapple Chunk fem seeds. Plus a few of freebies. Im thinking about Purple Trainwreck or *Frisian Dew*.


I've no experience whatsoever with the Dew, but have became very interested in this strain from the sheer amount of good shit talked about it EVERYWHERE you read! Beautiful flowers, extremely fast bloomer, hardly any leaves to trim, high mold resistance and on and on. That many people on that many different sites can't be wrong.


----------



## biscuitkid (Jan 11, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Im still looking for something else to add to the garden. So far i have Wonder Woman and Pineapple Chunk fem seeds. Plus a few of freebies. Im thinking about Purple Trainwreck or Frisian Dew.


 i did the pineapple chunk last yr it was the barney farm version i was skeptical at first grew them all from seed they came out mutants but once put in the ground she took off grew to be some huge bitches im usin the old ladies computer so i dont have the pics on here but if u look into my grow journal you can see, the hairs were like small as shit like little stubbies of hairs.bunched together but nugz everywhere..she didnt do to well on the whole powder mildew resistant but we fixed that up quick with the green cure thou it kept coming back..and in the report of barney farm she was suppose to be resistant.but the buds themselves at first was blah, i felt another let down for the sole reason i did the yr before the tangerine dream, it wouldnt flower started real late n never did really finish before the first frost came our way, so i didnt want to run anymore barneys for that sole reason, butttt my buddy insisted he tried pineapple chunk n had to have it, but anyways trimming it, no smell at all, i thought the shit was swag, or at least not up too medical standards, but once a cure came upon her she was straight up CHEESE w/exhale of pineapple good high also, but i dont really care for cheese so it wasnt my favorite but thats my thought on her....frisian dew does sound interesting.....i was looking at that strain for awhile your have to let us know, i know for sure im gonna run the huckleberry kush might just do a whole dynasty seed garden this yr, there shit is on some top grade levels in my book plus there seeds are cheap, i paids ridiclous amt of dough last yr to get those genetics n out of all of them the one that held a special place in my heart was the cheapest seeds, lol.....30 bucks for a 10 pack of reg...the ratio came out to like 4 out of 10 thou but still its a hit or miss...im on some budget shit this yr so im headin back to maxsea n koolbloom i ran that not last yr but the yr before and it came out killer i wanted to run organic last yr which came out great, but cost wise it wasnt cheap.n at one point closer to the end i actually ran out i still pulled good but not what i should have..but you guys remember all the bullshit i went thru with the wind n rain..could have been worse....cagessss another step im taking this yr..i just need to write some of the failures i endured of last yr and to remember to take extra steps so none of those problems arise..hope everybodys doin good keep it green peeps...wooooo


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 11, 2014)

^Right on man. Ive heard, some mixed reviews on the P Chunk. I definatly wont put all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 11, 2014)

we grew pineapple chunk a couple seasons ago and had 2 morphidite on us out of 10 outside around the 5 week of budding so i would not grow them again . loved the flavor but can't have that shit happening in my garden outside


----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Getaway  How ya been? Hope all is well back there in the freeze


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn hermies. I think I'll do 4 and keep a close eye on them. Just ordered 12 yards of premium mix soil ($600). Still a lot of work to do for next season. Work Work Work.


----------



## getawaymountain (Jan 11, 2014)

fumble said:


> Hey Getaway  How ya been? Hope all is well back there in the freeze


hey fumbles ,
long time no see lol.. its damm cold here right now but wer'e going to the florida keys for 6 weeks before the spring crop miss ya cup cakes lol....


----------



## fumble (Jan 11, 2014)

brrrr....Florida sounds wonderful!


----------



## jessica d (Jan 13, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> ^Right on man. Ive heard, some mixed reviews on the P Chunk. I definatly wont put all my eggs in one basket.


i watch your basket like a hawk lol impressive garden this yr. guys like jorge can get 360lb off 36 plants and it is mind blowing


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 13, 2014)

jessica d said:


> i watch your basket like a hawk lol impressive garden this yr. guys like jorge can get 360lb off 36 plants and it is mind blowing


I just bought his outdoor grow guide on iBooks last night!


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 13, 2014)

His video California Expeditions is pretty awesome. A tour of that 36 plant/360lb garden.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 14, 2014)

I started a separate thread for the LA Cup:

https://www.rollitup.org/california-patients/779891-2014-high-times-la-medical.html


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## doubletake (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm in for that shit the 2013 video weed maps did looks pretty sick!!


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 23, 2014)

A couple of people are growing Frisian Dew here in NZ(link in sig) they have been saying their plants have been flowering since 2013 and everything else here hasn't starting flowering yet.
well most plants anyways.

Here's some Ace Malawi clones around 5ft or so, should start flowering mid to late february.







Cannabiogen/Ace Panama. Taskenti being sprayed with neem down the bottom.






Still a few weeks until flowering, I should get some good colours under the NZ sun.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking amazing, can't wait to see the flowers, I bet you have intense sun in NZ so you should be getting powerful cannabinoids from that UV


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey TWS, Start a new 2014 show and tell Outdoor thread. You have some lost followers...


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 23, 2014)

You're dead right mate, even a 30 degree day here is blistering hot - I think we have the worst ozone leak in the world. It's especially bad where I live too.
Maybe that's why NZ outdoor has a good reputation, Malawi is going to be unbelievably potent.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 23, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> You're dead right mate, even a 30 degree day here is blistering hot - I think we have the worst ozone leak in the world. It's especially bad where I live too.
> Maybe that's why NZ outdoor has a good reputation, Malawi is going to be unbelievably potent.


I could use some Vaca in NZ. Shit looks awesome...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 23, 2014)

I need one too! lol


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 23, 2014)

NZ is a cool place of you like the outdoors and growing ganja. Not too cold in the winter where I live either.

TWS,
start a 2014 outdoor thread


----------



## fumble (Jan 23, 2014)

Me too! Me too! I could really use a vacation


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2014)

I can always use a vacation too. The boys down under have a thread so kinda figured didn't want to step on there's and on this side of the globe figured we wouldn't have much interest yet. But if you all insist I would be honored .


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 23, 2014)

TWS said:


> I can always use a vacation too. The boys down under have a thread so kinda figure didn't want to step on there's and on this side of the globe we wouldn't have much interest. But if you all insist I would be honored .


We insist you humble mofo. We got to much respect to step on toes and start our own... LOL


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 23, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> You're dead right mate, even a 30 degree day here is blistering hot - I think we have the worst ozone leak in the world. It's especially bad where I live too.
> Maybe that's why NZ outdoor has a good reputation, Malawi is going to be unbelievably potent.


You should turn those Malawi buds into hash, that would be mind blowing.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 23, 2014)

someone make a southern hemisphere outdoor thread, flowering season has just started. it's not like anything is growing up there anyways.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 23, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> someone make a southern hemisphere outdoor thread, flowering season has just started. it's not like anything is growing up there anyways.


Ouch... LOL


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL....... is this not one ? or im missing something or on the wrong side of the earth ? https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/749279-new-zealand-outdoor-thread-2013-a.html


----------



## doubletake (Jan 23, 2014)

Holy shit close to a quarter million views!


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah but that's NZ lol, what about the rest? Africa,Australia and Brazil.

I should have named that thread differently.


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2014)

I think the Aussies have one too. you guys should all bang together . lol your plants are looking good.


----------



## TWS (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd like to see some African Sativas.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 23, 2014)

Andrew2112 said:


> You should turn those Malawi buds into hash, that would be mind blowing.


Don't worry I will mate, it will be the first time making pure sativa hash. It will destroy most people I know 


TWS - African strains are the best, their bud structure is something different. Congolese genetics are amazing.


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 23, 2014)

Red Congolese was an intense smoke in wax form.... truly an amazing and weird high.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 23, 2014)

damn, Red Congolese would be a dream come true. Anyone know of seedbanks that carry pure Congolese?.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 24, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> damn, Red Congolese would be a dream come true. Anyone know of seedbanks that carry pure Congolese?.


If you want pure Congolese they have it over at mandala seedbank it's called white magic but unfortunately it's feminized so not the best choice for breeding but good for smoking no doubt  Also, Ace and tropical seeds carry seeds that are at least half Congolese.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Andrew2112 said:


> If you want pure Congolese they have it over at mandala seedbank it's called white magic but unfortunately it's feminized so not the best choice for breeding but good for smoking no doubt  Also, Ace and tropical seeds carry seeds that are at least half Congolese.


Ace's congo is 75% congolese and 25% pck. I think tropical seeds have double congo which is that point noire congo x black congo but I'm not too sure if they're still available.
Africa needs to be explored more, way too many underrated strains.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree, Africa and the himalayan sativas are what interest me. Himalayan has so much CBD for a sativa which gives you a focused and centered feeling. I'm planning on crossing some himalayan Charas strains with African this year


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 24, 2014)

... why is this thread making me dribble....¿?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

I love the way African Sativa colas look!





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2014)

beautiful Mo!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 24, 2014)

Looking real legit Mo! How do they taste?


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey FM...idk if you remember me telling you that I thought my SkunkyMunky had gotten degraded sitting out there so long? It just seemed to not be sticky at all when I felt it out there. But now! Now is a different story for sure. I have to use the Pam after breaking up just a small nug! I am thinking the cold just made the stickiness not sticky for a while? what do you think? It is killer smoke!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 24, 2014)

fumble said:


> Hey FM...idk if you remember me telling you that I thought my SkunkyMunky had gotten degraded sitting out there so long? It just seemed to not be sticky at all when I felt it out there. But now! Now is a different story for sure. I have to use the Pam after breaking up just a small nug! I am thinking the cold just made the stickiness not sticky for a while? what do you think? It is killer smoke!


Idk, it could just be the ganja gods blessing you! Or you did a real good cure on it. Did you get the stuff yet???


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks Fumble! 

FM - That is the Malawi from 2 years ago. I will roll a bunch up and you can try it. How strong is your psyche? This stuff will make you freak out for 20 minutes and then you will buzz for 3 to 4 hours.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Fumble!
> 
> FM - That is the Malawi from 2 years ago. I will roll a bunch up and you can try it. How strong is your psyche? This stuff will make you freak out for 20 minutes and then you will buzz for 3 to 4 hours.


I like stuff like that, especially when hearing senses expand! That sounds like the type of smoke I wake and bake to! Cant wait to try it!

Peace
FM


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2014)

Sounds killer Mo! FM...so the stickiness came out in the jar? So I did it right? Hell yeah! 

Talk to him earlier this week. Told him not to rush and get his stuff taken care of first. Got the tent up, cleaned with bleach, and setting lights and fan/filter up today. I stocked up on stuff at grow store yesterday. Going to be trying new nutes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 24, 2014)

What did you get lady?


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2014)

hold on...


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2014)

It is called Peruvian Gold. All organic. It is made with Llama shit lol
It has 4 parts, but I didn't get the starter. Just the gro micro and bloom. Hella excited now. Can't wait to get this shit started


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 24, 2014)

fumble said:


> It is called Peruvian Gold. All organic. It is made with Llama shit lol
> It has 4 parts, but I didn't get the starter. Just the gro micro and bloom. Hella excited now. Can't wait to get this shit started


Nice!!!!!!


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2014)

I am just telling you what the guy told me though. I haven't actually put my glasses on to read anything


----------



## Milovan (Jan 24, 2014)

My 2013 grow 16 plants total and 3rd grow overall so far.


These are Girl Scout Cookies and Blue Dreams rooting


Blue Dream in reveg that will end up 9'x9'x9' at finish






Girl Scout Cookie in reveg


GSC in reveg


GSC in reveg


GCS in reveg


Young GSC trio in reveg


Young GSC's & BD's


A few months later in flower




Almost 9ft. circumference & height etc... BD 


1 of a few small BD's


The 9' round and tall BD 


Roof pic with GSC. The 
masquito netting got ripped 
to shreds when the GSC plants got
over the roof line so I had to cover 
and uncover the tops of the plants 
daily for almost a couple of months
to keep the dreaded moths out. It was not
easy, I had to use a long pole with a hook end
to pick up the clear tarps and put them over
the plants. Big hassle but worth it. The front
and one side had big tarps that I put up and 
removed daily as well. 


GSC


GSC


GSC's


Small BD


BD's


A GSC with popcorn buds


GSC's


BD


GSC


The massive BD early flower


Sorry for posting so many pix
but I needed to kill some time.
I'll be adding Cherry Pie to the mix
on the next grow and thanks for
the look. All the plants in this thread
look awesome and I really like the 
landrace plants!


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Fumble!
> 
> FM - That is the Malawi from 2 years ago. I will roll a bunch up and you can try it. How strong is your psyche? This stuff will make you freak out for 20 minutes and then you will buzz for 3 to 4 hours.


Was that the holy smokes version? despite their dodgy business practises they have quality strains for sure.
What was the aroma of the plant? I can't describe my indoor Malawi. completely unique.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hawaiian strains from the 70's. I now know why old school smokers go on about the strains the used to smoke. those buds look better than any indoor I've seen.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks Fumble!
> 
> FM - That is the Malawi from 2 years ago. I will roll a bunch up and you can try it. How strong is your psyche? This stuff will make you freak out for 20 minutes and then you will buzz for 3 to 4 hours.


Love that stuff that blasts you off to the moon


----------



## Milovan (Jan 24, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> View attachment 2973251 Hawaiian strains from the 70's. I now know why old school smokers go on about the strains the used to smoke. those buds look better than any indoor I've seen.


Ha! That is funny! Those look nothing like the Hawaiian buds back in the 70's.
Thank's for the laugh though!


----------



## biscuitkid (Jan 24, 2014)

got a few seeds ordered, got dynasty seeds-pineapple fields, lazytrain (tga qrazy train x lavender), c99 x nepal, got some few seeds i got last yr gsc,ko kush, jackberry,lavender,anaesthesia...dont know if ill be runnin the huckleberry kush gave the seeds to my buddy thinkin i could order more and sannie doin some western union BS that i cant get to go thru for an order  but theres the updated list, gonna try to find me some good cuts of some blue dream ill be rollin thru this yr.....im ready! lets go! 2014 season woooooooohoooooooo


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've read that some of these African sativa varieties contain high levels of THCV and I wonder if that might be that intense as fuck first 30 minutes you mentioned?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

Smelled like Old Spice cologne!

The Mulanje smelled like Bubblegum on the plant, catpiss drying, and cheese in the jar! Crossed her with the MozPoz male and grew it out this year and that smells like pineapple in the jar.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 24, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I've read that some of these African sativa varieties contain high levels of THCV and I wonder if that might be that intense as fuck first 30 minutes you mentioned?


I was reading that THCV is good for Parkinson's patients


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 24, 2014)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Was that the holy smokes version? despite their dodgy business practises they have quality strains for sure.
> What was the aroma of the plant? I can't describe my indoor Malawi. completely unique.


I have some seeds from Holy Smokes but it's so disappointing that they don't have a website, don't release more genetics, and use other people's pictures. Plus, people have reported the seeds producing worthless plants. But maybe it's because they grew them indoors, some strains need to be outside. Has anyone on here grown their landraces indoors with good results?


----------



## biscuitkid (Jan 24, 2014)

big ol stanky girls


----------



## Mohican (Jan 24, 2014)

I didn't do a very good job indoors. It was my first try and a small LED.

Veg was good:




Flower not so good - not enough light and too warm of a res:




Roots rotted:





Got a little frost:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Garden Boss (Jan 24, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> View attachment 2973291big ol stanky girls


Are you reminiscing? LOL


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I didn't do a very good job indoors. It was my first try and a small LED.
> 
> Roots rotted:
> 
> ...


*Root Rot for days... lol
Hey you learn by doing tho, this has happened to me before, more then once... *


----------



## biscuitkid (Jan 24, 2014)

Garden Boss said:


> Are you reminiscing? LOL


 you know it brother!, i had to look thru some of the pictures i had on here and remember the winning side and the failure like the broken branches, its all about doin better.not making the same stupid errors which could have been fixed like the no cages i had last yr.fuck you know how much i could have done better even thou i did really well there is always rooms for improvement and to not fixing and remembering the problems then myself can never get better always stayin the same level work hard play harder


----------



## Andrew2112 (Jan 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I didn't do a very good job indoors. It was my first try and a small LED.
> 
> Veg was good:
> 
> ...


This was a holy smoke? I think you did great for a first try especially nice sativas are unruly.


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> I didn't do a very good job indoors. It was my first try and a small LED.
> 
> Veg was good:
> 
> ...


Did you figure this out yet Mo ? Use Bennies or pond zyme and stay away from the organics, synthetic only except for a cup of bennies a week. You can run a warmer rez with bennies. Insulating the rez helps or use 5 gallon igloo water coolers. Check out Hempy buckets . They take a lot of that BS out of it and handle organcis better.


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> got a few seeds ordered, got dynasty seeds-pineapple fields, lazytrain (tga qrazy train x lavender), c99 x nepal, got some few seeds i got last yr gsc,ko kush, jackberry,lavender,anaesthesia...dont know if ill be runnin the huckleberry kush gave the seeds to my buddy thinkin i could order more and sannie doin some western union BS that i cant get to go thru for an order  but theres the updated list, gonna try to find me some good cuts of some blue dream ill be rollin thru this yr.....im ready! lets go! 2014 season woooooooohoooooooo


 If your ever down here, I have the Huckle berry going and Blue Heron. We can get ya some cuts. I think I spotted two male hucks so far. Not sure what to do with them yet. Anybody have some breeding projects going on ?


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> If your ever down here, I have the Huckle berry going and Blue Heron. We can get ya some cuts. I think I spotted two male hucks so far. Not sure what to do with them yet. Anybody have some breeding projects going on ?


I'd like a couple, but I doubt you're anywhere near me..... 
Anyways, I'll be back in a couple months........
I think I'm gonna try outdoors AND indoors this Summer.
I'm worried about keeping temps down, but at the same time, I'm still pissed about the way my last 2 outdoors fell on their faces right at the end, but I think it was from the excessive heat last year, combined with the fact both pots were sitting in the afternoon sun (one black, and one brown), but I got new neighbors, so I'll have to wait and see how things go.


----------



## biscuitkid (Jan 24, 2014)

thanks tws ill keep that in mind, i directly got ahold of dynasty and he was going to be hooking me up with some seeds idk if its a newer projects or some that i couldnt obtain like the HK ill know in the next few weeks hopefully i get some HK, she really is magical she keeps getting better and better as she marinates in her jars.shes tasty floral,vannila, sweet goodness its hard to describe it, NO TOLERANCE BUILDUP. shes my nighttime meds and let me tell you she does the trick everytime and i sleep great i have insomnia so bad and she puts my mind to ease into sleepworld...can you tell i really love that strain? lol........but i do have coming the pineapple field that hes been working on it for over 15 yrs coming


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> I'd like a couple, but I doubt you're anywhere near me.....
> Anyways, I'll be back in a couple months........
> I think I'm gonna try outdoors AND indoors this Summer.
> I'm worried about keeping temps down, but at the same time, I'm still pissed about the way my last 2 outdoors fell on their faces right at the end, but I think it was from the excessive heat last year, combined with the fact both pots were sitting in the afternoon sun (one black, and one brown), but I got new neighbors, so I'll have to wait and see how things go.


 Let me know wen you are.


biscuitkid said:


> thanks tws ill keep that in mind, i directly got ahold of dynasty and he was going to be hooking me up with some seeds idk if its a newer projects or some that i couldnt obtain like the HK ill know in the next few weeks hopefully i get some HK, she really is magical she keeps getting better and better as she marinates in her jars.shes tasty floral,vannila, sweet goodness its hard to describe it, NO TOLERANCE BUILDUP. shes my nighttime meds and let me tell you she does the trick everytime and i sleep great i have insomnia so bad and she puts my mind to ease into sleepworld...can you tell i really love that strain? lol........but i do have coming the pineapple field that hes been working on it for over 15 yrs coming


Cool . I wish the Professor would come back soon.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 24, 2014)

TWS said:


> Let me know wen you are.
> 
> 
> Cool . I wish the Professor would come back soon.


I will, definitely.

I got a nice ECSD, 2 Blueberrys, an Alpha Blue, and SFV OG going now, but haven't posted here since I'm doing them under CFL's like I did last Winter.
Prof Pot Snob?
I miss him too, I haven't seen him in a good bit.


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2014)

Dynasty's Professor P . Im still on the hunt for SFV . I got a un rooted cut from Progressive options but it didn't root. I did how ever get King Louie, LA con, Diablo og and a Tahoe to root. I got Cherry pie from JJ and FM gave me MK Ultra and his LA confi. I picked up a Skywalker the other day from a club but will need to test it's credentials.


----------



## TokaLot (Jan 24, 2014)

*TWS is that Cherry Pie the same cut as FM's?*


----------



## biscuitkid (Jan 24, 2014)

let me know how that mk ultra turns out, my buddy came over with some wax he made from some mk ultra, it was mad fruity like eating fruit kinda fruity tasty shit right there plus i been taking cannatonic tinture everyday for its high cbd and its wonderfulllllll


----------



## TWS (Jan 24, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *TWS is that Cherry Pie the same cut as FM's?*


 No. Or not that I know of. Fm's came out of San Diego I got mine From JJ probably from Harborside. Are they same Pheno I don't know yet. JJ's cut is pretty Dank Ogish and stinky. I didn't get to smoke a lot of FM's cut but his is Dank Ogish too and is one of my favorites he has along with his MK..


biscuitkid said:


> let me know how that mk ultra turns out, my buddy came over with some wax he made from some mk ultra, it was mad fruity like eating fruit kinda fruity tasty shit right there plus i been taking cannatonic tinture everyday for its high cbd and its wonderfulllllll


 The MK is nice. FM's cut is a bag seed.To me it is pretty OGish . I have only got to smoke a little bit of what FM has harvested.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 25, 2014)

Shane Young. member name perfextion. hes a imformant for the fbi. bday 8-21-91


----------



## doublejj (Jan 25, 2014)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Shane Young. member name perfextion. hes a imformant for the fbi. bday 8-21-91


Do you mean Perfextionist420?.......


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 25, 2014)

Fucking snitches!!!!


----------



## fumble (Jan 25, 2014)

ditto that FM!


----------



## Milovan (Jan 25, 2014)

Just found this pic of my GSC's from last year.


I've been hearing a lot of Cherry Pie talk lately
all over RIU. Much more then usual. Is this a resurgence, has she not
lost her charm? 
Seems to be her popularity is gaining. Is This possible?


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 25, 2014)

doublejj said:


> Do you mean Perfextionist420?.......


 yes hes from phily


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 25, 2014)

MrStickyScissors said:


> Shane Young. member name perfextion. hes a imformant for the fbi. bday 8-21-91





doublejj said:


> Do you mean Perfextionist420?.......





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Fucking snitches!!!!





MrStickyScissors said:


> yes hes from phily


Wow.
That's all I got.
LOL


----------



## TWS (Jan 25, 2014)

Milovan said:


> Just found this pic of my GSC's from last year.
> View attachment 2974127
> 
> I've been hearing a lot of Cherry Pie talk lately
> ...


 They are two different things ?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 25, 2014)

TWS said:


> They are two different things ?


Yep, Cherry Pie is GDP x F1 Durban and GSC is OG x F1 Durban. They are both good! 

Peace
FM


----------



## TWS (Jan 25, 2014)

I like the pie better.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 26, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Wow.
> That's all I got.
> LOL


 real talk. my brother in law steven lee hawkins and britney joy perez. poped with 50 pounds of dank in laselle il got out 12 hours later


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Jan 26, 2014)

let that shit be known


----------



## Mohican (Jan 27, 2014)

Anybody heard from Pwankton?


----------



## mikek420 (Jan 27, 2014)

Afghan hindu seed I got in last year's od run. It sprouted a triploid branch and I will be setting it outside for this year's harvest
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Jan 27, 2014)

Test kushes did well but not so well. Had to take 'em down early, humidity raised a bit and they couldn't take it. Started molding in 2 or 3 days.
What I could save is really frosty, fruity and relaxing.


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> let me know how that mk ultra turns out, my buddy came over with some wax he made from some mk ultra, it was mad fruity like eating fruit kinda fruity tasty shit right there plus i been taking cannatonic tinture everyday for its high cbd and its wonderfulllllll


 I think im gonna pollen chuck a Blue Heron Or a Huckle berry kush to a LA Confidential . LA Blues or LA Huckle. lol


----------



## Bear Country (Jan 28, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> let me know how that mk ultra turns out, my buddy came over with some wax he made from some mk ultra, it was mad fruity like eating fruit kinda fruity tasty shit right there plus i been taking cannatonic tinture everyday for its high cbd and its wonderfulllllll


Cannatonic has some Haze in it along with the MK-Ultra. When it was first released I managed to pick up some ceeds from Jamie..the breeder ( Resin Seeds out of Spain ) I took two different phenos and crossed the girls with a male of my FireAlien x East Coast Purple Diesel cross. OH My goodness...I am pulling out some phenos out of that seed....there is not a bad pheno in the bunch...just absolute FIRE! I now call my crosses...SLAMMATONIC!!!  Because thats just what it is...different tonics for different needs....very very beauitiful plants with awesome smell and sticky,gooey,crystal covered buds! Life is good when you SLAMMATONIC!


----------



## Bear Country (Jan 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> I think im gonna pollen chuck a Blue Heron Or a Huckle berry kush to a LA Confidential . LA Blues or LA Huckle. lol


Do IT!!! I love to breed!!! I have crosses from SUPER GENETICS that I have made myself...Friends ask...Where the hell did you get this bud from...LMAO..Uh Uh Uh....It just fell on my lap!! lol. Breed on Brother!


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2014)

Shit my last three re ships from the tude have been snagged. Gotta get creative. lol


----------



## Letstrip (Jan 28, 2014)

My plant: 2013/14, New Zealand  Still vegging, just over 5ft tall.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 28, 2014)

I put a few tester clones out on the 23 rd in cali will they finish before they reveg??


----------



## BenFranklin (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice afghani.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I put a few tester clones out on the 23 rd in cali will they finish before they reveg??


By "Out", I'm guessing you mean 'outside', so I will say they'd probably start reveg around mid-late April.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I put a few tester clones out on the 23 rd in cali will they finish before they reveg??


They should be finished flowering before the days get long enough. Good luck...


----------



## Milovan (Jan 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> They are two different things ?


Read it on the board here and I can't remember who did it but someone crossed the two and 
gave it the name Birthday Cake. Sounds tasty!


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Jan 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> Shit my last three re ships from the tude have been snagged. Gotta get creative. lol


go with herbies dude, I don't feel safe ordering from the tude from a past bad experience.

Letstrip - look like your plants going into flower, I reckon you will see hairs in the next week.


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I put a few tester clones out on the 23 rd in cali will they finish before they reveg??


 Crap, I plan to throw a batch out April first and be done at the end of may.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> Crap, I plan to throw a batch out April first and be done at the end of may.


Depends on the strain bro.
I tried laat year getting a jump on Summer, and ended up with my Diesel re-vegging but my GDP and bagseed were fine with 15 hour days.
http://www.gnarlysunset.com/north-america/united-states/sunrise-sunset-times


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2014)

Why of course. I wouldn't be putting out a Sativa. lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2014)

as long as they are deep enough into flower you might be able to push a 8 week strain mid into june.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> Why of course. I wouldn't be putting out a Sativa. lol


I know that man, but I should explain.
I was still thinking of the question 'will they start to reveg' from a few posts back, sorry.
After re-reading your post, you were stating finish time, not worrying about it starting to reveg with long daylight hours.


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2014)

I wouldn't start thinking about worrying until the end of May.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> I wouldn't start thinking about worrying until the end of May.


Last year it was late July before my Diesel started flowering again, when the daylight hours got under 13 1/2.


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, If your not done with your spring crop by summer solstice your gonna have problems because now you have the rest of June and all of July and into august of Prime vegg time.


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2014)

I might try to get it all done and over with on a spring crop and then replant a small crop in July.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> Yes, If your not done with your spring crop by summer solstice your gonna have problems because now you have the rest of June and all of July and into august of Prime vegg time.


At the time, I didn't think of that, I was just trying to get a jump on Summer so I wouldn't be going deep into November like I did the year before when I started a little late.
"Like" icon missing, so ...........View attachment 2977768
.


----------



## TWS (Jan 28, 2014)

yes the site is really messed up for me. I can't post pics ,no likes, no smileys and typing misses every other 3 letters. At least I can start a new paragraph which I couldn't for a year or more. lol


----------



## doublejj (Jan 28, 2014)

TWS said:


> yes the site is really messed up for me. I can't post pics ,no likes, no smileys and typing misses every other 3 letters. At least I can start a new paragraph which I couldn't for a year or more. lol


I thought it was just me................


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2014)

Me too but all other sites work as Normal. Wonder if it's NSA or the feds. lol


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2014)

I got my holes amended today with chicken poop, compost and lime and planted clover in all the pots and green house.Im all ready for late June or July. Hopefully I can wait that long. Is August a veg month ?


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Like, like, like, like...


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm ready for good 2014 grow. I think I'm the most excited about the Mickey Kush I got started


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Dyna - I love your new setup! You are going to have a lot of green in there! Moving any of it out to your garden? I would love to see the mickey in the ground!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Jan 29, 2014)

Yep, there will be Mickey Kush in my backyard this summer.


----------



## doubletake (Jan 29, 2014)

"Like like like" hahaha funny shit

Fuckin site starts messing up right before the outdoor season,

Looking good dyna ur ready to go!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 29, 2014)

TWS said:


> yes the site is really messed up for me. I can't post pics ,no likes, no smileys and typing misses every other 3 letters. At least I can start a new paragraph which I couldn't for a year or more. lol


*Clicks like*...admin is working on server.

I just planted the 3 beans that didn't get pulverized, hopefully something good happens.

I am pretty sure they are G13Xskunk...wish me luck and TY again.
At least most of the cougar made it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Like, Like, Like, Like


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 29, 2014)

I've got some Jackberry F4's just started. Outdoor updates to come on the indoor starters when we get an Outdoor S&T 2014 thread... I started 4 a month or so ago and have a friend growing those out and have never grew such a short, yet STOUT plant. I'm gonna top at the 2nd node, when I get 5-6 nodes in a day or two and was gonna attempt to clone the top, but wonder if I'll have more than a half-inch of stem, in 4 nodes to work with, lol. Little bulldogs!


----------



## TWS (Jan 29, 2014)

FM will be happy. like, like like.


----------



## biscuitkid (Jan 29, 2014)

Smidge34 said:


> I've got some Jackberry F4's just started. Outdoor updates to come on the indoor starters when we get an Outdoor S&T 2014 thread... I started 4 a month or so ago and have a friend growing those out and have never grew such a short, yet STOUT plant. I'm gonna top at the 2nd node, when I get 5-6 nodes in a day or two and was gonna attempt to clone the top, but wonder if I'll have more than a half-inch of stem, in 4 nodes to work with, lol. Little bulldogs!


 i got some jackberry i bought last yr thru one of the indica packs thru sannie your have to let us know how it goes


----------



## Mohican (Jan 29, 2014)

Like Like Like - or just LLL


----------



## Smidge34 (Jan 29, 2014)

biscuitkid said:


> i got some jackberry i bought last yr thru one of the indica packs thru sannie your have to let us know how it goes


I loved the open S&T thread and will definitely participate in the 2014 thread! LLL!!


----------



## BoogNBuds (Jan 30, 2014)

Open the 2014 thread to a lot of people have buds that are ready or will be ready within a month or 2


----------



## mr sunshine (Jan 30, 2014)

My fucken goat ate my clones !


----------



## TWS (Jan 30, 2014)

LMFOL sorry man ! just kinda funny. holly shit.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> My fucken goat ate my clones !


Dam goats will eat ANYTHING!!!


B166ER420 said:


> Note to selfO NOT FEED THE BABY GOATS NAKED!!


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 30, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> My fucken goat ate my clones !


Make Birria.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Make Birria.


Kinda gives new meaning to the word 'medibles', doesn't it.


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 30, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> Kinda gives new meaning to the word 'medibles', doesn't it.


Metasynth likes this comment.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 30, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Metasynth likes this comment.


LOL, 'the circle of life'......


----------



## Metasynth (Jan 30, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> LOL, 'the circle of life'......


You in SoCal?


----------



## Holy Grail 888 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bear Country said:


> Cannatonic has some Haze in it along with the MK-Ultra. When it was first released I managed to pick up some ceeds from Jamie..the breeder ( Resin Seeds out of Spain ) I took two different phenos and crossed the girls with a male of my FireAlien x East Coast Purple Diesel cross. OH My goodness...I am pulling out some phenos out of that seed....there is not a bad pheno in the bunch...just absolute FIRE! I now call my crosses...SLAMMATONIC!!!  Because thats just what it is...different tonics for different needs....very very beauitiful plants with awesome smell and sticky,gooey,crystal covered buds! Life is good when you SLAMMATONIC!


any pics or updates ? im very interested in the cannatonic and any crosses produced.
good work !


----------



## Mohican (Apr 15, 2014)

Everybody has moved over to the 2014 Show and Tell


----------



## midnight madness (Apr 19, 2014)

first timer! socal, coachella valley. bought these at the local dispensery. left WHITE D mid PHANTOM COOKIES right THE WHITE, think they made up the names? uni-gro potting soil, some perlite and a lit cedar mulch. been giving them mg tomato nutes, fish fert, molassas, super trive, root stimulator. no real sch? was having some issues but gave them some sulfur water, seems to have fixed the issue.


----------

